# Official Britney thread



## chemlex

Okay, is this for real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Britney-Spears-...itemZ7716398889QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem




I know the gal wants to help out her home state- but I'm sure she owns much more valuable and newer things than these pieces of crap.  I'd rather bid on one of Bit-Bits used tiaras(which would look adorable on my shih tzu).

And maybe the flip flops wouldn't be so filthy if she didn't walk barefoot in public restrooms.


----------



## Noriko

Yikes!!!!!!!!


----------



## chemlex

I thought I would post a couple other gems:

Jewel-encrusted bra
http://cgi.ebay.com/Britney-Spears-...itemZ5430505261QQcategoryZ63853QQcmdZViewItem

Bacher Emben Bag (I'm so jealous)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Britney-Spears-...itemZ6807864745QQcategoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItem









Interesting facts:
- Britney wears (or wore, depending on how pregnancy affected her feet) a size 6 shoe.
- Most the clothes she is auctioning off are size 2 (although I don't know how she got her possibly augmented chest into that size)
- She is auctioning many of those ugly hats we've seen photos of her in.  I'm talking A LOT of newsboy and bucket hats!

After looking at all the auction items - I must say there are a lot of high quality brands and great fashions.  Why she decided to sell some skanky flip flops is beyond me.
It's nice that she is cleaning out her closet for a good cause.  I hope she raises a lot of money.


----------



## Noriko

Yeah I hope she raises a lot of money as well, but DAMN I'm still trippin on those slippers


----------



## chemlex

Noriko said:
			
		

> Yeah I hope she raises a lot of money as well, but DAMN I'm still trippin on those slippers



Yeah they are pretty creepy - but maybe they were *purposely* thrown in so that people would post on the internet how gross they are.  And then curious people like me would check the rest of the items to see if they were just as dirty.  After looking at the many other listings, that is the only questionable item - the rest are very nice (no dog tiaras, though  ).  From a marketing perspective it's pretty smart.


----------



## Noriko

haha yeah IF it were a marketing thing.  Thats just pretty gross either way.  I wonder what the person buying it is going to do with that lol...frame them???


----------



## emknott1

I get rid of my own shoes when they look like that!  No way would I buy somebody else's!  lol


----------



## Megs

Hummm... and if you actually won those, would you wear those dirty things and be proud of it?!


----------



## Noriko

That would be hilarious!


----------



## chemlex

Well, think of all the freaky Britney fans who would love to dive through Brit's garbage - this is a treasure for them!


----------



## Superqueen

This is gross! I would never buy something like this, even if it were for a good cause


----------



## Megs

Does Brit think we are going to pat her on her back for donating raunchy sandals???


----------



## Noriko

^^^probably   I bet some sad sap is watching that auction hoping to God that he/she wins.


----------



## chemlex

Noriko said:
			
		

> ^^^probably   I bet some sad sap is watching that auction hoping to God that he/she wins.



Some guy with a foot fetish, who is in love with Britney, is gonna lose it over these nasty flops.

If just 2-3 of those guys exist have access to the internet, the bidding could go sky high.

MAJOR UPDATE
The auction has been ended with the message:
"The seller ended this listing early because the item is no longer available for sale."

It doesn't take a brilliant PR person to realize selling those shoes is a bad idea.  I wish had been keeping better track of it to see how high the bids went.


----------



## Noriko

Yeah, it would have been interesting to see how much desperate people were willing to spend for something like that.


----------



## chemlex

Apparently, the jewel-encrusted bra was pulled too because it violated an ebay policy.

Here is the msnbc.com article about that.  No mention of the flip flops, though.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/9603912/

*Why did Britney's bra vanish from eBay?*
Auction site says the undergarment fell into a forbidden category

SAN JOSE, Calif. - What happened to Britney Spears bra?

One of the many items Britney Spears was offering in a charity auction on eBay was her jewel-encrusted bra from the Toxic video. Then, that listing disappeared.

According to eBay spokesman Hani Durzy, it fell into a forbidden category. He says one of eBays policies is that it does not list used undergarments. Thats mainly to ward off fetishists.

Durzy says a customer support staffer caught the listing and pulled it.

However, he admits that it was probably a judgement call in a gray area. He says the item probably should not have been listed in the bra category, but as an entertainment collectible.

He says eBay has contacted the seller and will relist the bra under a new category if the seller desires.

That means bidding would start over. The bidding for the bra in the original listing had topped *$30,000.*


----------



## kojiko

Too bad the jewel-encrusted bra was removed... I think it would have been alot of $$$ towards charity...


----------



## sadaf

Why doesn't she just spare us all and write a check for $1 million to the Red Cross?  Those flip flops look like they are teeming with the  plantars warts virus.


----------



## chemlex

Well the bra is back on and it's up to $55,000!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Britney-Spears-...ryZ63853QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And the company that she chose to resell her stuff has a terrible feedback rating 88.4% (in eBay terms that is really really bad).  Over 16,000 ebay members have left this seller negative feedback.

I also hope this company isn't taking a significant cut from the auction proceeds and is hosting these auctions for free.  Usually when you hire a company to sell an item for you on ebay they take a significant cut (20-30%).  It's not that hard to set up an ebay auction, answer questions from bidders (although, these auctions will probably get a lot of mail), and then ship the item out.  I actually find it hard to believe that people would pay companies like isoldit to sell their stuff.  

She could have had a personal assistant or one of her entourage handle this and then more money would have gotten to the charity.  But don't try to explain math to Britney.


----------



## Megs

The bra... is it the one that Victoria's Secret made? I remember seeing one down in Miami a few years back (they told me only like 10 were made altogether or something) and I couldn't image that thing on my body. It would hurt way too bad. 

About the flip flops... seriously... I have to ask again- if you ACTUALLY won that auction, what on earth would you do with those things? Would you put it in your China cabinet next to your crystal and Royal Doultons- cause you sure as heck know you spent that much on those wart infested, athlete's foot shoes?!?!


----------



## chemlex

Well, the bra has been pulled, AGAIN!!!

LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Oops! ... It happened again. Britney Spears' jewel-encrusted bra has been removed for a second time from Internet auction site eBay -- this time by the pop singer herself.

The bra was one of dozens of wardrobe items and other personal belongings that Spears put up for bid on eBay to raise money for victims of Hurricane Katrina, and bidding on the bejeweled undergarment had surpassed $60,000 before it was withdrawn on Saturday, eBay spokesman Hani Durzy said on Monday.

In a message posted on her official Web site, Spears, 23, told fans she was "concerned that some of you might be confusing this bra with something that it's not."

The message says eBay accurately described the bra as having been worn by Spears during a promotion for an HBO concert special, but "it is not the one I wore onstage during the 'Baby One More Time' performance."'

"I feel the correct thing to do is remove this item from the auction because I don't want any of you to feel misled," she wrote. Spears did not explain how the confusion might have arisen.

Earlier during the auction, an eBay staffer had pulled the bra from the site after deciding that it violated company policy that bars listings for used underwear. But eBay executives later reversed the decision on grounds that the bra was really a piece of entertainment memorabilia, Durzy said.

Spears, who recently became a mother, has sold more than 60 million albums since she shot to fame in the late 1990s with her 1999 debut album "... Baby One More Time" and its hit title track, becoming a worldwide phenomenon at age 15.

With the subsequent albums "Oops! ... I Did It Again" and "Britney," Spears became the first female performer in the history of Billboard magazine to have her first three albums open at No. 1 on the U.S. pop charts.


----------



## Megs

Damn, I had the top bid :suspiciou


----------



## chemlex

Megs said:
			
		

> Damn, I had the top bid :suspiciou



I'm disappointed too!  I was gonna do some sniper bidding


----------



## kojiko

_"In a message posted on her official Web site, Spears, 23, told fans she was "concerned that some of you might be confusing this bra with something that it's not.""_

Yeah...LOL...Whatever! :suspiciou


----------



## chemlex

kojiko said:
			
		

> _"In a message posted on her official Web site, Spears, 23, told fans she was "concerned that some of you might be confusing this bra with something that it's not.""_
> 
> Yeah...LOL...Whatever! :suspiciou



Actually, I think she was suprised how much the bra was selling for and maybe wanted to hold on to it so she could sell it later, just in case Kfed falls behind on his child support payments to his other baby's momma.

Since she pulled the auction, I hope she makes an equivalent donation.


----------



## kojiko

chemlex said:
			
		

> Actually, I think she was suprised how much the bra was selling for and maybe wanted to hold on to it so she could sell it later, just in case Kfed falls behind on his child support payments to his other baby's momma.
> 
> Since she pulled the auction, I hope she makes an equivalent donation.



LOL I think she's just hangin' in there w/ Kfed to prove something... 

I hope she'll make an equivalent donation...Maybe $80K+? It's only fair... :suspiciou


----------



## kojiko

BTW chemlex I check out your site Purse Deals frequently. I LUV it!


----------



## chemlex

kojiko said:
			
		

> BTW chemlex I check out your site Purse Deals frequently. I LUV it!


Thanks so much!  I update it frequently, so I'm glad someone reads it


----------



## Iluvbags

Why are the flip flops so dingy looking in the shape of her toes?  Gross.  That's exacly why i do not walk around in my bare feet.  Because the soles of your feet turn THAT color.


----------



## fendifemale

I'm not the least bit suprised that her feet or shoes are that dirty after seeing her in public pics. That's one backwoods baby. But come on -common decency for your fans please! And the bra: if her feet are that dirty-what else is????


----------



## heavensent

U  have to be joking about those damn flip flops


----------



## Krissy

I think she's still with K-fed so she isn't told "I told you so" I would be concerned if my hubbie wanted 10000 allowence for nikes and base ball caps, b/c we all know it's not for their hygiene.


----------



## franniegurl3092

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TMtkTcvtWw&mode=related&search**=*


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLtbmxxMB20*



*whatttt happeened???  She went from innocent cute teenager to sexy bombshell singer and now.. she just looks so sloppy and different.  I miss the old Britney!  *


----------



## bagnshoofetish

she can come back.  shes young enough.  not everyone is cut out to handle that kind of superstar pressure.


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Aw, those were the good old days, lol!*
*I really miss that Britney!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## socalgrl86

My fav of all time....

Come back Britney!!


----------



## Georgiana

rainbow_rose said:


> *Aw, those were the good old days, lol!*
> *I really miss that Britney!*
> *xxxRosexxx*


I agree!I miss that Britney!


----------



## LisaG719

I remember photo shopped Brit - sure! 

That girl's only hope of a come back is a big named star (JT and Timberland) taking her under their wing and producing the crap out of her.


----------



## Georgiana

Remember!


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

The girl/woman just had two kids back to back..that would wipe anyone out!  Plus she's just living a crazy life...partying...drinking...smoking....marrying...divorcing....
You are surprised that she looks rundown lately??? I'm not!  In fact, I'm surprised she is holding up so well.
She can come back...but she has to get her life together.
I have a feeling she will be back........


----------



## xikry5talix

I miss the old Britney. She can still make a come back!!!


----------



## cisforcoco

she is going to come back, in due time.
I always loved her legs.


----------



## caitlin1214

She's on her way! You'll see!


----------



## venetiakim

I miss her...I think we all do!


----------



## Faith

I miss her too but am also convinced that she will be making a comeback!!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Oh yes I do... I hope we see her again.


----------



## Lisasbags

hopefully she'll come back  :O


----------



## caitlin1214

This is such a pretty song and video:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=H2TvaICtEm0


I also love the remix to it! 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cavNyqWYiMw


----------



## The Snorks

I honestly pity the woman.  How many of us would still look like we did when we were twenty after having two kids in one year and marital problems? How many of us would hold up under the pressure if we came across postings of what we looked like when we were a teenager comparing us to how we look now?  She may have access to money, but she is still human like the rest of us.  All of the money in the world can't help you if you're having an emotional breakdown.


----------



## franniegurl3092

The Snorks said:


> I honestly pity the woman. How many of us would still look like we did when we were twenty after having two kids in one year and marital problems? How many of us would hold up under the pressure if we came across postings of what we looked like when we were a teenager comparing us to how we look now? She may have access to money, but she is still human like the rest of us. All of the money in the world can't help you if you're having an emotional breakdown.


 
*True.  She has been through a lot for her age.*


----------



## hermesgroupie

cisforcoco said:


> she is going to come back, in due time.
> I always loved her legs.


I've always loved her legs, too!!!  Her legs are ripped.  I read somewhere she was a gymnast when she was younger and even competed on the state level.  She always felt her legs were big, but I always liked them.  *sigh*  I just wish her the best.  She still can make a comeback.  She certainly has my support.


----------



## purplekitty

I always loved her hair back then!


----------



## LV-holic

I hope she makes a comeback. I really do miss the old Britney too.


----------



## caitlin1214

hermesgroupie said:


> I've always loved her legs, too!!! Her legs are ripped. I read somewhere she was a gymnast when she was younger and even competed on the state level. She always felt her legs were big, but I always liked them. *sigh* I just wish her the best. She still can make a comeback. She certainly has my support.


I remember watching Crazy and going, "Damn! Look at those ABS!"

I wish her the best, too.


You'll see: She'll work with Timbaland and Justin Timberlake, a song on her new album will talk about the craziness she went through, and she'll be a calmer, wiser Britney.


----------



## Megs

She can bounce back!


----------



## krmkjk

I miss the old Brittney too! What happened to her????


----------



## SwirlyGirly

she'll be back.  no doubt.  I was never a fan of her music, but that's just personal taste.  But, I always thought that she was a good entertainer and down right adorable.  Give her some time (and some breathing room!)


----------



## Stevie Lover

^ ITA!
Give her some time and space to sort out her recovery & spend some mommy time with her boys and then she'll be back.....


----------



## holly di

I think she will come back better than ever!!


----------



## caitlin1214

She will bounce back and be better than ever, but if we're wishing for stuff, too, I'd like Britney and Justin to get back together. 


(Or at least be friends.)


----------



## sweetlove

The cover of her greatest hits is one of her most sexy pics ever - I really hope she comes back!


----------



## BalenciagaLove

I hope she makes a comeback, but I hate to say that I don't think it's going to happen. I think it'll be hard for people to see her as the sexy darling that she once was.


----------



## helpl!!! slush




----------



## helpl!!! slush




----------



## helpl!!! slush

come on britney bring that sexy back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I miss hot britney!  
DO SOMETHIN'


----------



## helpl!!! slush




----------



## helpl!!! slush

(just had to add those cause they rock!)


----------



## Josephine SD

Oh I hope she does come back, I think she's just a little lost right now.


----------



## Virginia

I really love her look in that first pix!


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't think she'll be exactly the same, but she'll certainly be happier and healthier.


----------



## MeriCherie

remember how everyone wanted to have a body like hers... and her great stomach?


----------



## *jennifer*

i hope she makes a comeback too. she's been through alot for someone her age.  wasn't the pic on her greatest hits album digitally altered though? she was hot anyways, so i never understood why they did that.


----------



## Nola

bagnshoofetish said:


> she can come back. shes young enough. not everyone is cut out to handle that kind of superstar pressure.


 
Agreed


----------



## tigger22

I think she definetly will come back and probally better than ever. (well i hope so) she definetly has been through alot. Oh n my fav pic is the toxic video she looked stunning with they jewels all over her.


----------



## Bride_Woman

I miss the old hot Britney. She can still make a come back!!!


----------



## cosmogrl5

tigger22 said:


> I think she definetly will come back and probally better than ever. (well i hope so) she definetly has been through alot. Oh n my fav pic is the toxic video she looked stunning with they jewels all over her.


 
Me too.  She was sooooo hot in that video!  I always wanted her body so badly.  On her last album though, there was a song called "I've Only Just Begun (Having My Fun)" and one of the lyrics was "four years ago I had a body that was too much work for me."  It was probably really exhausting to keep that bod maintained!


----------



## ellewoods

I thought she looked her best in the Slave 4 U video! I miss old Britney!


----------



## Charles

Oh yes...I remember. I remember well...


----------



## Kimm992

I think she's done.  She's completely ruined her image to the point where I don't think anyone will ever see her the same way again.


----------



## mj805

yes i do!  i hope she bounces back and even hotter than she use to be!


----------



## lwmaam3

Kimm992 said:


> I think she's done.  She's completely ruined her image to the point where I don't think anyone will ever see her the same way again.



I totally agree with you.  There are too many damaging pictures of her floating around ready to be shown on entertainment TV shows.


----------



## caitlin1214




----------



## helpl!!! slush

yaay  you britney!!!! 

haha but have you guys heard her "rap" it was on E's daily 10 see if you can get it on you tube SO bad haha  shes hurting herself more and more for this comeback but i still have hopes!!!!!


(p.s. fav some to date Do Somethin' i thought it was so HOT!)


----------



## caitlin1214




----------



## caitlin1214




----------



## caitlin1214




----------



## caitlin1214




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Georgiana said:


> Remember!


 
her legs are sooooo toned in these pics


----------



## NoSnowHere

She was so airbrushed in that 2nd pic.  Her legs and torso look plastic a la Barbie.  Now she has a normal body like most of us real people.  It's hard to maintain that type of body forever, especially after 2 babies.


----------



## sjunky13

Brit will get her life together, so glad people didnt trash her in this thread. I have read so many mean things about this poor woman in the media, it seems no one has compasion anymore. It is NOT easy being in the public eye at all, if you are not strong, you crack, to top it off people wanting you for money , sex and what you always have to offer them, I wouldnt trust anyone. I would of shaved the hair off my head if I had all those demands placed upon me plus being a new mother after being a sex symbol , seeing your body change rapidly and always hearing your not that old britney anymore. Well maybe she wont be that perfect airbrushed , photoshopped 20 yr old , maybe she doesnt even want to be anymore, hopefully she comes back to recording music and enjoying her life.


----------



## huong

I think she can make a come back.  She's already starting on the right track by going through rehab.


----------



## sratsey

'sigh'


----------



## caitlin1214

All that pressure, the scrutiny, the criticisms . . . . . the poor thing was bound to snap eventually. 

And she did.

I'm just glad she got help and she's in my prayers.


----------



## FijiBuni

I don't think she'll be able to get that back after 2 marriages with divorces/anullments and 2 babies i think she is done for, shes only gone down hill... i think her peak hotness is gone for


----------



## gemski107

^^^^
I think this is one of her hotter moments, thought she was god damn hot in her Slave 4 U video though!


----------



## D Girl

I think everyone has the oppurtunity to bounce back as long as they have the will power and determination to do it for themselves.  I love the "toxic" video when she was coverd in diamonds/crystals.


----------



## Kimm992

FijiBuni said:


> I don't think she'll be able to get that back after 2 marriages with divorces/anullments and 2 babies i think she is done for, shes only gone down hill... i think her peak hotness is gone for



ITA!


----------



## ferirepink

I remember!!!I hope that she will become hot again!


----------



## caitlin1214

*Spears: 'I don't need help'*
By WENN world entertainment news - Sunday, April 15 
Troubled pop star Britney Spears reportedly blames her manager for "pushing" her into rehab, which she claims has stalled her career comeback.


The 25-year-old singer ended up in a California clinic after a number of headline-grabbing antics, including shaving off her blonde locks and arriving at Hollywood parties without underwear.
But the star is blaming the bizarre series of events on manager Larry Rudolph and is reportedly "miffed" at him for forcing her to seek professional help, according to The Scoop.
A source says, "There is tension. He's been trying to get her to get help, and she doesn't feel she needs it.
"She only wants people around her whom she trusts as she works towards her comeback."
The Toxic singer has already started working on her new album with hitmakers Pharrell Williams and Ne-Yo.
Spears left Promises Rehab Centre in Malibu last month after a month-long stay for unspecified problems.



_It's natural to be mad at someone for pushing them into rehab. But I'd rather her be alive and mad at her manager than her continuing down the path she was on._

_It's like, does she want to be right or does she want to be happy?_


_She seems a lot happier now._


----------



## lolitakali

Newgrlonthebloc said:


> The girl/woman just had two kids back to back..that would wipe anyone out!  Plus she's just living a crazy life...partying...drinking...smoking....marrying...divorcing....
> You are surprised that she looks rundown lately??? I'm not!  In fact, I'm surprised she is holding up so well.
> She can come back...but she has to get her life together.
> I have a feeling she will be back........




I agree with you!  Britney will be back and she'd be great!!!  It is in her blood!  I would not be as strong as she is if I were in her shoes with all the media hounds trying to trap her downfall!  Go Britney!


----------



## xikry5talix

Yay britney! I loved her first pepsi commercial!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Yeah, I am loosing faith by the day...I saw her "valley girl" rant on Entertainment Tonight...you think that she'd be trying to make things right, but I am just not seeing it.  I pray like no other that she finds her way out of this, but I don't know...good luck, Brit!


----------



## helpl!!! slush

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bC4J5B0Z8_A


Britney Appreciation moment needed!!  I just rocked out to this video like 4 times in a row i fing love it!!!

Its my fav!!!! it has all the elements i need, its sexy, it rocks, the beat is hot, it has some attitude, some fun and she looks amazing!!


----------



## caitlin1214

We CANNOT have a collection of videos without this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy_pQoIQM4g

"Baby . . . . don't you wanna dance up on me . . . ."


----------



## LV mania

Ya, here's one of my favorites that I got from Youtube. Someone compiled all of her greatest moments to the tune of Outrageous. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX_zqkvd5rw


----------



## caitlin1214

Stronger
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1Ub_c4-S-E



Sometimes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7Opcn5ayFU




Born to Make You Happy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JT9jW2qQ7I




My Prerogative
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUGgGnHvyPo


----------



## caitlin1214

Could NOT resist - Britney Spears clips set to Sexyback
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDN-SZ92ctc


----------



## evychew

those photos bring back some teeniebopper memories! LOL i hope she gets her act together soon, especially for the sake of her two children.


----------



## *goldengirl*




----------



## *goldengirl*




----------



## HubbaWubba

You know, when I go down to Little Italy at 3am in a sheer robe thing, I try to put something on under it. But that's just me.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

HubbaWubba said:


> You know, when I go down to Little Italy at 3am in a sheer robe thing, I try to put something on under it. But that's just me.


 
Lol.

And I notice she has that fake Chanel again as well.


----------



## Liz_x3

Are we supposed to be shocked?  These are pictures of Britney Spears....we've seen worse.  Much worse.


----------



## Compass Rose

Happy Halloween Everybody!!!!!!


----------



## noon

HubbaWubba said:


> You know, when I go down to Little Italy at 3am in a sheer robe thing, I try to put something on under it. But that's just me.


 
LOL

I wish she'd do something with that hair!


----------



## Sternchen

I see that I'm in the minority here, but I think she looks ok.  The dress is a bit thin, but I'm sure that all of the flashing bulbs don't help!


----------



## Cat

She needs to put on some underwear and do something with that nappy ratty hair.
Those children should be in bed and she's dragging them all over town instead .


----------



## Jessica21

She looks scary again!


----------



## vbskull

It looks like she is wearing a nightgown. I will never understand how someone with so much money could keep their hair looking so crazy!!


----------



## pursegirl19

Compass Rose said:


> Happy Halloween Everybody!!!!!!


----------



## Cherrasaki

I'm not surprised!!!  lol


----------



## thequeen

wow!  Someone help her!


----------



## Gia918

Ugh, she looks like sh*t...


----------



## pisdapisda79

This is a fairly conservative outfit for Britney


----------



## mcb100

The fake Chanels shes always carrying now are starting to driving me nuts. I'm sorry, its just that I see her carrying the fake ones so much that Im starting to think fo them not as fake Chanel's but as a different handbag brand.



Lvbabydoll said:


> Lol.
> 
> And I notice she has that fake Chanel again as well.


----------



## Twinklette

I just want to know what happened to cute little Britney?  Bring her back


----------



## harleyNemma

well, at least she has figured out that if you aren't goint to wear panties, you should wear a long skirt.  One step at a time....


----------



## LVobsessed415

not a fan of her dress.


----------



## slsk

Seriously.  She shaved her hair in what, February?  There should be enough there for a cute pixie cut.  

I still say, that a good publicist could have spun the hair thing in a way that would make us all love her (like have her say, I'm a mom with 2 babies, I need a low maintenance 'do) instead of trying to pretend it never happened with bad wigs and even worse weaves!!!!!


----------



## ayla

Her shoes are cute at least ? But.. that's about it.


----------



## Nola

For her, I think this is a classy outfit


----------



## Excess Baggage

Is it true that she's pregnant again?


----------



## SonyaPhi

I think she looks gorgeous!!! She has a great body and a gorgeous face!! I don't know her personally so can't say anything about what kind of person she is but I really feel for her. It's hard going through a divorce no matter what the husband was like. She has 2 children that for whatever the reasons will have their parents living in different places shuffled back and forth like luggage. I am sure she's not happy about that, obviously. Everyone handles things differently and some people are not as strong as others it doesn't matter how much money you have it doesn't make emotional and problems of the heart any easier.


----------



## FijiBuni

Someone needs to just lock her  up in a mental institution and throw away the key... what was she thinking..


----------



## legaldiva

I think she is a poor, sad, lonely, broken girl.


----------



## bexiu16

what a mess..


----------



## nvmybag

i am about to cry. i see her with her kids. and i feel so bad. 
i am 23 and my kids are both the same ages as hers. and to imagine my kids going thru so much at that age, just makes me wanna cry... those poor poor kids.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I'd adopt her kids in a second...all they need is someone to love them...not haul them around at all freaking hours of the night...where is social services???


----------



## Virginia




----------



## Sarina

lol..


----------



## karo

Liz_x3 said:


> Are we supposed to be shocked? These are pictures of Britney Spears....we've seen worse. Much worse.


Hahahahha, I have to agree. No underwear? But who's really shocked?! We're talking about Britney, it's kinda normal.


----------



## starfused

i think she at least looks normal here..


----------



## celebposter

britney spears fishnet stockings candids. she become so mad






 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## celebposter

​


----------



## maryg1

I wonder if there's none that really cares for her and give her good advice...mum, dad, sister?


----------



## DiorKiss

Yikes... Poor Britney.


----------



## RoseMary

oh my!


----------



## uberdumb

Three words - Trashy, Trashy, Trashy.


----------



## Nola

I just want her to be happy again


----------



## likeafeather77

Wow, the girl is out of control! I really do wish her well, so hopefully she gets better! I'm looking forward to her performing at the VMAs tomorrow! Wooo-hooo! Go, Britney!


----------



## DD101

She looks really bad. And those boots, where does she find them?


----------



## irishpandabear

Does she rip them on purpose, or is it from over use?  I mean I could believe either to be true!  She is so gross, there are not words in my vocab to express the repulsion she causes me to feel given that she is a mother and makes $700,000 a month give or take!


----------



## Cat

She looks like sh%t as usual.She needs to learn the difference between a top and a dress.If by chance some designer actually had the nerve to pass that off as a dress they should have their head examined .


----------



## Cheekers

She does it all for attention. She is very sad.


----------



## KoobaLover

Oh dear... how I wish I hadn't opened this thread.  What a mess!


----------



## addisonshopper

her ASS (bottom) looks like a shrebbled up head of lettuce and she forever as her cheeks hanging out...
if she had a nice round ample bottom, i could understand the need to flaunt it and show it off./.. but everytime i see those cheeks hanging out I am like WTF- 
they look all squishy and wrinkled - like someone who has dentures and takes them out and the jaws and cheek bones sink in..


----------



## travelbliss

<-----crying hysterically from laughing after reading the above posts!!!!


----------



## addisonshopper

I dont care what clothes she has on---
JUST COVER UP YOUR ASS AND SNATCH !!!!
GEEZ.. 
I am so offended and tired of seeing all of her private parts.. Just not for me !!!!!!!
If I want to see some I'd get a mirror and take a look at myself !!!!!
I read somewhere that she never wears the same underwear more than one time- and tossed them out- well has she run out on underwears or money to buy them...


----------



## addisonshopper

I must apologize if I offend anyone, but enough is enough


----------



## caitlin1214

I have some more! (I got these from mtv.com's VMA Pop Princess: Britney Through the Years)







1. 2003 VMAs




2. 2003 VMAs 




3. 2001 VMAs


----------



## Sarina

She used to be really pretty.


----------



## aussie*glamour

Funny that I have found this thread, I was only thinking about this yesterday!  It's such a shame that she has gone the way that she has, but there has to be some reason behind it that we'll probably never know about.  Didn't it all begin when she broke up with JT?


----------



## caliprincess

I just don't think it'll ever happen again.  She's too far gone...  And she makes really really bad choices....with EVERYTHING!


----------



## aussie*glamour

addisonshopper said:


> her ASS (bottom) looks like a shrebbled up head of lettuce and she forever as her cheeks hanging out...
> if she had a nice round ample bottom, i could understand the need to flaunt it and show it off./.. but everytime i see those cheeks hanging out I am like WTF-
> they look all squishy and wrinkled - like someone who has dentures and takes them out and the jaws and cheek bones sink in..


----------



## LemonDrop

What is she wearing????  Really is it a shirt?  Is it a kids dress?  WTF is it?  

Why can't she stay home?  She makes $700,000 a month - can she not afford to send someone to Wendy's.

I think she was unstable and all this attention is making her lose her mind.  I saw a video clip of her in a Pharmacy and she looked freaked out like she couldn't get away from the media - so she started making noses like a sheep.  Again and Again "Bawwwww"  "bawwwww"

It is sad to have such a meltdown in front of the world.  Her mom must be sooo sad!  This isn't even funny anymore.


----------



## DiorKiss

^She looks so pretty in that white dress! Awh, I miss her too, she's all messed up right now. I hope she'll be back, hopefully she won't end like Marilyn Monroe, she was just like that.


----------



## boxermom

^^ITA.  It isn't funny anymore, just pathetic. I haven't seen a good pic of her since the week after she served K-fed with divorce papers and that was 10 months ago.


----------



## sheishollywood

It's her signature look. Trashy.


----------



## Archipelago

I like of like her dress, except I'd wear it as a tunic. She needs a stylist.


----------



## Archipelago

The public is incredibly forgiving. Everybody loves a good comeback story. If she really wants to come back, I think she can make it. She's not the only celebrity who has ever messed up.


----------



## Sternchen

I personally think she looked beautiful here:


----------



## Nola

I wish her the best and I really want her to make it but right now it looks sad.


----------



## Sternchen




----------



## karo

She looked so different. She was a really pretty girl, right now she looks sooo bad. I feel sorry for her, because she ruined her career for now. I just wish her the best and a great comeback of course!
BTW my fav is the Slave4you video.


----------



## legaldiva

No way--she needs a psychiatrist.


----------



## Kimm992

Gross!!


----------



## NYCBelle

trash!


----------



## merika

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ews.html?in_article_id=480839&in_page_id=1773


*Why can't Britney EVER cover her behind?*

 Last updated at 12:21pm on 10th September 2007    


 Comments (15) 
 It's the question on everyone's lips as walking disaster area Britney Spears rolled up to a supermarket dressed in yet another barely-there buttock-skimming dress. 
 Just why can't Britney cover her behind?  
 Seen out before her widely-panned comeback performance at the MTV Video Music Awards, the troubled pop star wore yet another outfit which showed she is not on intimate terms with a mirror  at least not from behind. 







 Britney headed to her local supermarket in the outfit which failed to cover her behind the night after she was first seen wearing it to a Vegas nightclub. 
The singer and illusionist beau Criss Angel spent the night together at Las Vegas hotel the Luxor after a busy night flitting from one club to another. 
 The pair spent the night partying with rap artist P Diddy at Caesar's Palace. 


*



*
 It's just the latest in a line of fashion faux pas made by the 'Toxic' singer who is currently in the midst of a bitter custody battle. 
 Despite a string of her employees being summoned by the court to testify to her fitness as a parent, Britney has continued to act in a bizarre fashion, and is constantly seen in public flashing her dimpled, cellulite-riddled bottom.


----------



## Liya

Oh wow, can she get any worse?


----------



## thequeen

I know, it is rather sad I think!  I really think she needs someone taht truly loves her, and helps her out.  She needs some time off, so she can find herself!  And cover up!


----------



## Liberté

She brought her new Versace bag too! 

I the revealing of it goes well with her BUMmed look.. >_<


----------



## sheishollywood

Haha! She just makes me laugh now. I think it would be a shocker to see her in any other shape.


----------



## Glamazon Huntress

I wonder what she's thinking to herself when she gets dressed..."Hmm maybe if I show off my bum everyone will think I'm sexy!"


----------



## Fendi213

I just think maybe they are taken at bad angles. Photographers are always trying to get upskirt shots, and they rarely print nice pictures of britney they always choose the worst ones.


----------



## alwaysinvogue

Oh honey, put it away!!! No one needs to see this. Someone should start a "Long dresses for Britney" charity....I'm sure the donations would pile in!


----------



## MissAnia

ohh wow~


----------



## keya

she desperately needs a stylist :weird:
She's a mom now, and she really needs to cover up more.


----------



## princessaj0603

she is just a total trainwreck, plain and simple....


she just needs to stay home and raise her children...or at least put some pants on!!


----------



## HauteMama

Of course many publications choose the worst pictures of Britney, but they couldn't print pics of her bum on display if the woman wore PANTS! Seriously, that white tunic could never pass for a dress for a normal person. That is NOT just an upskirt angle. Regarding the cocktail dress, there is more than just a hint of bum there. The rise in the hem clearly displays too much. A mirror would have solved the problem.

My point is that photographers cannot show what isn't there (well, without photoshopping) and Brit makes it way too easy for them. I don't think these instances are a matter of poor Britney. They were poor decisions on her part.


----------



## nataliam1976

or maybe she doesnt have hot water at home and thinks if she puts it out there in the fresh air she wont have to take a cold shower...


----------



## merika

Maybe she's just allergic to underwear?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Queen of trash.


----------



## LUV xo LOUiS

oooh goodness! brit, sweetie! why?!

i'm so desperately routing for her to get her life together, but i don't understand why she puts herself in these situtaions where the paparrazi can take these awful pics and keep making her look bad!


----------



## DD101

Some thing is wrong, I feel so sad for her. Money does not buy you happiness or contentment.


----------



## LVobsessed415

poor britney!


----------



## apa629

i really pity this girl


----------



## rachels

ohh Britney!Why?


----------



## jchiara

I think that girl is seriously wasted 24/7.  But what I don't get is how her managers let her walk out of the house like that.  Is it that they're afraid they'll get fired, or something?  I can't imagine those were photoshopped (like the last one?)  Really sad.  I don't understand anymore and all I know is that I enjoy watching the trainwreck which makes me feel even worse....


----------



## Kimm992

Somebody needs to stop her from leaving the house this way.  I would let my worst enemy leave the house looking like this!!


----------



## Liberté

Maybe she has some kind of pain/illness/itch (I know disgusting) that doesen't hurt that much when it's out in the open?

....just a thought. Not an excuse.


----------



## choccypie

Maybe she likes her behind so much she wants the world to see?


----------



## karo

I really don't know why she doesn't cover her behind since it doesn't look good. Sorry to say that, but it's the same butt she had a few years ago. She's had two kids in two years and it's normal that her body doesn't look the same, the problem is that she doesn't seem to understand this. 
It's sooo sad that she has nobody out there to tell her the truth and give her a good advice.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Ack..


----------



## gillianna

She has no good angles, it is not the photographers fault.  SHE chooses to dress like this to get attention, her singing can't get her the attention she wants, she is never going to be considered a good mother, her life is hell.  She seems totally blind to any reality of what she looks like and her actions.  Sad to say but it will all catch up with her.
I am sure she thinks she looks hot--NOT..


----------



## claireZk

merika said:


> Maybe she's just allergic to underwear?


 
Oh no, she's been wearing undies lately.  She just makes sure to wear thongs so her cheeks can still show 

I used to feel bad for her.  Now it seems like she's using her breakdown to get publicity.  Maybe it is a cry for help, but she is clearly enjoying the attention.


----------



## temo

I guess she's just "bummed out" these days!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll




----------



## txngo

when in doubt, wear pants


----------



## cooper1

True class...
I also love the torn fishnets....
She just doesn't see that these garments are called "shirts". 
Joking aside, I actually feel very sorry for her. I think she needs help, because she is really losing it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Oh, she is such a hot ass mess-and last nights VMA performance proved it(was there anything left to prove??).


----------



## JAN!

Lol because she's Britney.


----------



## Glamfoxx

SHe has really made herself the *butt* of a lot of jokes lately.


----------



## MissL

Ewww


----------



## purplekitty

1. She desperatley needs a stylist
2. She really should look at herself in the mirror before leaving her home
3. What is up with that lollipop all the time?


----------



## aussie*glamour

Oh God, she's become the Miss Piggy/Elvis love child


----------



## Bag Fetish

she just needs to give up and just start striping...


----------



## uberdumb




----------



## ellewoods

Doesn't she feel the cool breeze on her butt reminding her to put on some pants?


----------



## karo

*Britney* stopped off at an eye doctor for new eyeglasses on Tuesday before pumping up her car up at a gas station in Malibu, Calif. She looked quite put together compared to what we've seen lately.

*BTW*
*Britney Spears* will supposedly premiere her *&#8220;Gimme More&#8221; music video* tomorrow, Thursday on MTV&#8217;s _Total Request Live_. The video was helmed by director *Jake Nava* (*Beyonce* and *Shakira*&#8217;s &#8220;Beautiful Liar&#8221 and was shot back in July. 
*Britney*&#8217;s fifth album, due November 13, is rumored to be titled &#8220;Piece of Me.&#8221;


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Atleast her ass isnt hanging out...


----------



## gillianna

What's the guy doing with her arm???? Strange.   I like her glasses.  Must be cold out there in lala land if she is covering her butt..... but they are probably the see thru spanx leggings that really need a long tunic over them.  People don't look good in them alone yet the Hollywood crowd sure thinks they do.


----------



## Kellybag

She actually does look a bit better in these pics than in numerous past pics


----------



## Sternchen

I think she looks great in glasses, and I like her hair that length.  Once her natural hair is that long, she should ditch the extensions and keep it at that length, looks good!


----------



## LaLohan

Is that really her? She looks so different, maybe because she wears clothes!


----------



## Nola

She looks beautiful in glasses


----------



## Sweetpea83

LaLohan said:


> Is that really her? She looks so different, maybe because she wears clothes!


 

Exactly.


----------



## Kimm992

Wow she actually looks great here!!  Good for her!


----------



## karo

More pics!


----------



## Cat

LaLohan said:


> Is that really her? She looks so different, maybe because she wears clothes!


 


Maybe the judge stipulated in the custody agreement that she must start covering her ass in public to save her children from any further future embarassment.


----------



## *Korean Beauty*

She looks different in glasses!


----------



## LaLohan

Cat said:


> Maybe the judge stipulated in the custody agreement that she must start covering her ass in public to save her children from any further future embarassment.


 
 I totally can imagine that! LOL


----------



## Bebe_85

What's wrong here... on yes... she actually looks normal!


----------



## lostnexposed

SO *THIS* is the reason why she's been dressing the way she's been dressing. She couldn't look in her mirror because she needed new glasses. This explains soooo much!!!!!

haha!

She looks so much better covered up and casual rather than trying to dress sexily.


----------



## cocogirl07

QueenOfDa702 said:


> Atleast her ass isnt hanging out...


----------



## LaLohan

now this is awful:


----------



## karo

^^^^ Yeah she should definitely give a break to her hair and et them grow. The extensions doesn't look good and I bet she could wear short hair and look a lot better.


----------



## sheishollywood

lostnexposed said:


> SO *THIS* is the reason why she's been dressing the way she's been dressing. She couldn't look in her mirror because she needed new glasses. This explains soooo much!!!!!
> 
> haha!
> 
> She looks so much better covered up and casual rather than trying to dress sexily.






Are those the same tired boots??


----------



## DD101

I think she looks good. I like the top with the leggings. Her eye glasses also look nice. I'd love to see her with out the extensions, surely har hair has a few inches on it by now, she needs to ditch the fake looking extensions and start sporting the short hair. I mean, what's the big deal if it's short, it's hair, it will grow. And short hair on her will look better that the fake extensions. She really needs to give it a try.


----------



## wordpast

LaLohan said:


> now this is awful:



Yikes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

LaLohan said:


> now this is awful:


 


Ewwwwwe!


----------



## bobobags

She looks good in those glasses and that green color looks nice on her!


----------



## luv my bags

Almost didn't recognize her with PANTS on! ;P She actually looks ok in those pics!


----------



## rocksteadybaby

gillianna said:


> What's the guy doing with her arm???? Strange. I like her glasses. Must be cold out there in lala land if she is covering her butt..... but they are probably the see thru spanx leggings that really need a long tunic over them. People don't look good in them alone yet the Hollywood crowd sure thinks they do.


 


I think it is the angle of the shot looks like he is just opening the door for her


----------



## mariska

lostnexposed said:


> SO *THIS* is the reason why she's been dressing the way she's been dressing. She couldn't look in her mirror because she needed new glasses. This explains soooo much!!!!!
> 
> haha!



 Does that explain K-Fed as well?


----------



## irishpandabear

Cat said:


> Maybe the judge stipulated in the custody agreement that she must start covering her ass in public to save her children from any further future embarassment.


 
^^^LOL!


----------



## travelbliss

LOL....
Maybe now she will _see straight_!!!!


----------



## shoegal27

really delish restaurant though.. went there this summer on my big LA trip.


----------



## missisa07

WTFF???  I've never seen such a hideous fake in my life!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> For her, I think this is a classy outfit


 
For her...Anytime she's not flashing everyone her V jay jay -- is classy for her.


----------



## RudeGal

What time were these pics taken? It looks late..shouldn't her babies be in bed? I thought her visitation was between 12 - 7pm? Maybe I am wrong..

Oh yeah..and she looks gross in these pics and that bag is hideous!


----------



## Accessory Obsessory

She makes me think of Vicky Pollard with a bit more money!!!


----------



## msjenn

eek, what was she thinking wearing that out in public??


----------



## shoegal27

she needs help.. maybe we could point her in the directon of this website!


----------



## Swanky

ALL things Britney related go here.
***PLEASE*** do a quick check to make sure you're not posting the same thing 4 other people just posted . . her threads tend to grow quickly.

Respect is appreciated


----------



## caitlin1214

Thanks, Swanky!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Thanks Swanks!


----------



## iheartvuitton

Thank you, Swanky!


----------



## cocogirl07




----------



## bagnshoofetish

I guess the challenge now is to find positive reports on the girl.  I think the fact that things died down a bit is a credit to her mom and dad and others that care for her putting a stop to all the nonsense and trying to eliminate the bad influences in her life.  They are literally trying to save her life.


----------



## iheartvuitton

bagnshoofetish said:


> I guess the challenge now is to find positive reports on the girl.  I think the fact that things died down a bit is a credit to her mom and dad and others that care for her putting a stop to all the nonsense and trying to eliminate the bad influences in her life.  They are literally trying to save her life.



Yes.  And one of the latest from TMZ was that the conservatorship has been extended to July 31st, which in my eyes means that the court sees that what is happening right now is best for her.


----------



## iheartvuitton

Something positive.  From TMZ, took out their nasty commentary:






Brit posed for pics yesterday after a lesson at the Millennium Dance Complex in North Hollywood.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Has anyone heard if she is going back on tour or not?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Thank you so much Swanky!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I heard she was going back on tour, but I thought it was just a rumour?


----------



## iheartvuitton

Yeah, it might be just a rumor. :s


----------



## bagnshoofetish

^^^I kinda hope so.  Touring is very stressful and so not conducive to sobriety.  I remember Steven Tyler and Joe Perry hired chaperones with them on tour after they got sober just to keep the drugs and alcohol away from them.  A sober friend of mine actually babysat Ozzy alot till Sharon fired him.  Thats a whole other story there....back to topic.


----------



## iheartvuitton

bagnshoofetish said:


> ^^^I kinda hope so.  Touring is very stressful and so not conducive to sobriety.  I remember Steven Tyler and Joe Perry hired chaperones with them on tour after they got sober just to keep the drugs and alcohol away from them.  A sober friend of mine actually babysat Ozzy alot till Sharon fired him.  Thats a whole other story there....back to topic.



Yeah, IMO a tour would be too much for her to do right now.  I really like the idea of her teaching little kids.  It's a great feeling to know you've inspired others and that they look up to you.  With her children not being around 24/7 I'm sure she really appreciates teaching.  I also think it's great the parents are letting her teach their kids.  To me, that means that they know she is a caring person.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

bagnshoofetish said:


> ^^^I kinda hope so. Touring is very stressful and so not conducive to sobriety. I remember Steven Tyler and Joe Perry hired chaperones with them on tour after they got sober just to keep the drugs and alcohol away from them. A sober friend of mine actually babysat Ozzy alot till Sharon fired him. Thats a whole other story there....back to topic.


That sounds pretty interesting, wanna start a topic I would love to hear about that!!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^I take it that Sharon is a little difficult? Do tell

I agree iheartvuitton-I think it shows that she really does well with the youngins and hopefully is as much fun for Britney!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Thanks Swanky!

So glad to see Brit doing better.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

iheartvuitton said:


> I really like the idea of her teaching little kids.  It's a great feeling to know you've inspired others and that they look up to you.  With her children not being around 24/7 I'm sure she really appreciates teaching.  I also think it's great the parents are letting her teach their kids.  To me, that means that they know she is a caring person.



part of recovery is being of service to others.  it gets you out of your own head and shows you that you are not the center of the universe.  gotta think teaching and giving to others like this has to help.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> That sounds pretty interesting, wanna start a topic I would love to hear about that!!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^I take it that Sharon is a little difficult? Do tell



No way!  No new thread here!  I don't want my kneecaps broken!  Ever seen her dad?  He was a bulldog.  Lets just say the fruit does not fall far from the tree!  She is good for Ozzy though.  If it weren't for her, he'd be dead by now.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

bagnshoofetish said:


> No way! No new thread here! I don't want my kneecaps broken! Ever seen her dad? He was a bulldog. Lets just say the fruit does not fall far from the tree! She is good for Ozzy though. If it weren't for her, he'd be dead by now.


I guess I'll have to bribe you with my chocolates and start pm'ing you 
I haven't seen her Dad. It does seem like she is good for Ozzy though. Every time I think about them as a couple, I hear "Shar RON" in that Ozzy voice.


----------



## jennifleur

Thanks for the new thread, Swanky!

I think Brit really is enjoying teaching the kids. Remember when she did it the first time, they were saying (the media) that she was telling the people at millenium that she really wanted to keep doing it. :0)


----------



## lostnexposed

OOohh...I was watching tv tonight and we now have a new britney thread?! I guess some stuff was getting out of hand.

Does anyone know when her new video is debuting?!?!


----------



## iheartvuitton

^ No, but I'm excited!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I'm excited, I need to get my hands on her latest CD.


----------



## devoted

lostnexposed said:


> OOohh...I was watching tv tonight and we now have a new britney thread?! I guess some stuff was getting out of hand.
> 
> Does anyone know when her new video is debuting?!?!


 
which song? I had no idea she shot a new video. That's great, hopefully it's an awesome song.


----------



## iheartvuitton

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I'm excited, I need to get my hands on her latest CD.



Oh, I love her new CD.  So worth it.


----------



## devoted

OMG, this brings back so many memories. I haven't seen this one in years. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_KR4t5Rg9A


----------



## gucci lover

Hello Ladies *waves* I almost had a heart attack when i saw the other thread closed.  I was like Whaaaaaaaaaat? hahahaha.  sorry!  i know, I'm a LOSER... lolz.  I hardly post much but i love reading everyone's comments.  good or bad, they still entertain me.  This is my guilty pleasure.  I love the clean slate....  ttys bye!!!


----------



## chaz

Oooo,sorry I'm late with this!! Time difference,I'm UK, Thank you Swanky!!! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Lovin the clean slate too!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Michael Sands Rats Out Kaplan & Jamie Spears Gets Conservatorship Extended!!! 





  The Britney Bomb, round one is already underway! Michael Sands tells X17 the following about his depo today:
  "All I can say is that I didn't recant or change any of the things I said I would say."
  Well thanks for the detail, Mike!  
  We're guessing he'd get in trouble if he confirmed that he spoke about Mark Vincent Kaplan allegedly accusing Sam of being a drug dealer or about Kaplan counseling Sands to return a subpoena to the post office after he'd already been in physical possession of it. But this is just the beginning of the drama!
  Court official Allen Parachini has confirmed that Jamie Spears got his conservatorship over [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney[/FONT][/FONT] and her estate, extended until July 31!


----------



## Bag Fetish

this is a good thing, because I think its going to be more then 4 months to be back on track...



*Judge: Britney's Dad in Control for Four More Months*

 						 By Howard Breuer
  Originally posted Wednesday March 05, 2008 11:00 PM EST

 					 					Britney Spears Photo by: Fame Pictures
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jamie Spears will remain in control of his daughter Britney Spears's finances and other aspects of the pop star's life until July 31, a judge ruled Wednesday in an unscheduled hearing. 

No reporters were present for the proceeedings, although two sources confirm to PEOPLE that Los Angeles Superior Court Commissioner Reva Goetz extended the temporary conservatorship that had been ordered on Feb. 4, during Spears's second stint in a psychiatric facility. 

"I can confirm that the order was issued this afternoon, but I don't know the attorneys' motives," Superior Court spokesman Allan Parachini tells PEOPLE. 

The temporary conservatorship had been scheduled to expire March 10. Hearings are still scheduled before Goetz on that date and on March 17, sources say. 

 Jamie Spears has been overseeing his 26-year-old daughter's well-being and her estimated $100 million fortune since Feb. 1, when Goetz named him and Andrew Wallet temporary co-conservators, giving them the right to employ bodyguards and restrict her visitors. 

A source close to Britney says she's okay with her dad being in control. On Feb. 23, she was allowed to spend time with her sons Preston, 2, and Jayden, 17 months, for the first time since her Jan. 3 standoff with the police, and she has had regular visits since. "She is getting along well with her father and enjoying the closeness and support of her family," says a source.


----------



## Nola

It seems she´s doing better, which is extremely nice. ^Looks fabo in that picture.


----------



## Jahpson

Aside from the D&G sunglasses, i love her collection!


----------



## iheartvuitton

*devoted* posted a video of old school Brit...

This is a favorite of mine. The song was never on the radio to my knowledge, but I think both the song and the video are beautiful.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXsjf3_o3MY&feature=related


----------



## Veelyn

iheartvuitton said:


> Oh, I love her new CD. So worth it.


*Are you talking about the BlackOut Cd? [I think thats what its called?] If so I'll have to check it out.*



gucci lover said:


> Hello Ladies *waves* I almost had a heart attack when i saw the other thread closed. I was like Whaaaaaaaaaat? hahahaha. sorry! i know, I'm a LOSER... lolz. I hardly post much but i love reading everyone's comments. good or bad, they still entertain me. This is my guilty pleasure. I love the clean slate.... ttys bye!!!


*I didnt even know the other one was closed!! [I just got on here. I'm glad we got a new one though!*


----------



## Jahpson

So is Britney not making any more music? I really liked that song "Gimme More"

I was even blushing watching the video


----------



## kittenslingerie

An old pic obviously, but maybe Britney could do her hair like this again sooner or later. I love her hair here, I like that she doesn't expose her entire forehead.


----------



## chaz

Omg!! She looks soooooooo cute here!!!


----------



## wordpast

I'm so glad the conservatorship was extended. That is GREAT news!!


----------



## keodi

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> So is Britney not making any more music? I really liked that song "Gimme More"
> 
> I was even blushing watching the video


same here! sometimes I find myself singing it without realising it


----------



## Bag Fetish

Has Britney Gone Back To Kabbalah? 









 We've all seen Britney Spears going through some changes over the last few weeks - but could that change have been brought about by the Kabbalah?
  It certainly seems that way - yesterday, as she made her way into Intermix, our photographers caught the pop princess with a copy of the Zohar in her hand!
  Could this be a sign of Britney fighting back against her father's conservatorship? After all, Brit's religious beliefs are pretty much the one part of her life her father _can't_ control - guess we'll have to wait for her big showdown with her folks on March 10th to know one way or the other!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney _Mix_es It Up! 











 The paps see so little of [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Spears[/FONT][/FONT] these days that wherever she goes, she's bound to cause a pap feeding frenzy!
  Yesterday at InterMix, for instance, all Britney had to do to set the paps a-snappin' was just walk out the door chewing her gum. 
  And yet, we're happy to do it - how could we _not_ be when Brit's looking so cute in her little white hat?


----------



## DlkinVegas

You know, I think she looks pregnant.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears protected by her bodyguard when shopping on Robertson Boulevard (03/05/08)


 Britney Spears protected by her bodyguard when shopping on Robertson Boulevard (03/05/08)


 Britney Spears protected by her bodyguard when shopping on Robertson Boulevard (03/05/08)


 Britney Spears protected by her bodyguard when shopping on Robertson Boulevard (03/05/08)


 Britney Spears protected by her bodyguard when shopping on Robertson Boulevard (03/05/08)


 Britney Spears protected by her bodyguard when shopping on Robertson Boulevard (03/05/08)


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ I think she's finally starting to look healthly...




 Britney Spears protected by her bodyguard when shopping on Robertson Boulevard (03/05/08)


 Britney Spears protected by her bodyguard when shopping on Robertson Boulevard (03/05/08)


 Britney Spears leaves the Millennium Dance studios (03/04/08)


 Britney Spears leaves the Millennium Dance studios (03/04/08)


----------



## DlkinVegas

She is hiding her mid section in just about every picture I see her in :wondering


----------



## Jahpson

^^ I peeped that out as well.


----------



## Charlie

She looks better and I honestly think it has to do a lot with her being allowed to spend more time with the kids. I am happy for her. I hope she just gets better and better.


----------



## caitlin1214

Her new video will be for Hot As Ice. 



I hope she continues making music. (My dream is that she works with Justin Timberlake and Timbaland on her next album).


----------



## caitlin1214

I love Britney's classic stuff, but if I had to pick two, they'd be these:


http://youtube.com/watch?v=eNgXcenGjTo





http://youtube.com/watch?v=N1cJA9go2CE&feature=related


----------



## devoted

Anyone remember True Life's feature on Britney, and the MTV special about her upcoming tour/CD release?  I recorded both on VHS and watched them religiously a dozen times (so lame, I know) surprisingly there are no clips on youtube. She was dating Justin at the time and they went on coffee runs, she visited a dance studio to seek dancers for her tour, and she had a workout section and looked spectacular. I remember her saying "I need to get this fat off my abs" and the trainer pointed to her perfectly toned abs and sarcastically said "yeah, that fat". Memories.


----------



## caitlin1214

I remember when MTV was doing something special for her . . . . maybe her birthday? . . . . and this was when she was still dating Justin. They showed an old clip of her singing on the Mickey Mouse Club and I remember Justin watching the video and jokingly saying, "Yeah, sell it!"


----------



## iheartvuitton

caitlin1214 said:


> I love Britney's classic stuff, but if I had to pick two, they'd be these:
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=eNgXcenGjTo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=N1cJA9go2CE&feature=related



lol I found those last night, along with her and Michael Jackson!

My fave is still Someday I Will Understand!


----------



## chaz

Awww,its so good to see this girl on the up!! I'm not really a fan of her music,but I hope her next albums a total knockout for her!! With all this and the effort she is putting in,she deserves something good!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

I also like that song "Toxic"

real club banger!! lol


----------



## devoted

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> I also like that song "Toxic"
> 
> real club banger!! lol


 

the video for Toxic was the hottest one ever...and she's had some hot a$$ videos. 

So much freaking charisma and sexuality oozed off her..like Marilyn, but less sultry. It's kind of sad to not see it in her recent videos. Forget the weight gain, that's not the cause...Marilyn was as smokin' hot even in her heavier times....Britney just lost the spark. will it ever come back....we should all hope so. How selfish is it to just want Britney's charisma back? LOL..I should be hoping she gets her life in order first.:shame:


----------



## caitlin1214

I want her happy, but most importantly I want her healthy.


----------



## scarlett_2005

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> I also like that song "Toxic"
> 
> real club banger!! lol


I love that song!


----------



## devoted

caitlin1214 said:


> I want her happy, but most importantly I want her healthy.


 

you're a TRUE fan...sure I want her to get better for her kids, for herself. but I really want her back to her old self, she was spectacular...there will never ever be another star like Britney; the videos, dancing, songs, tours....I MISS her so much I feel like crying sometimes. :s


----------



## caitlin1214

I figure once she's happy and healthy, everything else will fall into place. That's why I didn't worry too much about her outfits. I had this theory that once she started straightening out her life, she'll feel better on the inside, which will translate to her looking better on the outside. 


And so far, I've been right.


----------



## iheartvuitton

caitlin1214 said:


> I figure once she's happy and healthy, everything else will fall into place. That's why I didn't worry too much about her outfits. I had this theory that *once she started straightening out her life, she'll feel better on the inside, which will translate to her looking better on the outside*.
> 
> 
> And so far, I've been right.



I agree with that.


----------



## Nat

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> I also like that song "Toxic"
> 
> real club banger!! lol


 
Me too, love that song.

Here's a reminder:


----------



## noon

I was watching the latest vid of brit and you can hear her say in a really quiet voice atleast 4 times please stop to the paps. It was crazy awful, they were pushing her from all sides - then she dropped her bag just to get in the car! u can see her assistant and the bodyguards and all bending down to pick up her stuff. So awful, the are like vultures with her.


----------



## Bag Fetish

$2500 A Week 






 That's how much the courts say Jamie Spears ought to be paid for acting as Britney's conservator!
  It's no secret that conservators are entitled to fair [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]compensation[/FONT][/FONT] for the service they rendered - but until the court documents leaked today, we had no idea just how fair that compensation would be!
  According to the docs, Jamie's entitled to $2500 a week and to the funds which would enable him to lease one car. The court also released the funds necessary to pay Jamie's expert witness Dr. Judith Armstrong's $4000 fee. 
  Hmm... $2500 a week until July 31st - if that order went into effect starting next Monday, Jamie would be collecting a whopping $52,500!
  But Jamie's not the only one with a payday coming - the same documents grant Samuel Ingham (who testified last month about Britney possessing the mental competance to retain her own[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]attorney[/FONT][/FONT]) a staggering _$58,000_ for his services!
  Hey, we all knew Britney getting better wouldn't come for cheap - but damn, that's a lot of money!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Bag Fetish said:


> $2500 A Week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how much the courts say Jamie Spears ought to be paid for acting as Britney's conservator!
> It's no secret that conservators are entitled to fair [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]compensation[/FONT][/FONT] for the service they rendered - but until the court documents leaked today, we had no idea just how fair that compensation would be!
> According to the docs, Jamie's entitled to $2500 a week and to the funds which would enable him to lease one car. The court also released the funds necessary to pay Jamie's expert witness Dr. Judith Armstrong's $4000 fee.
> Hmm... $2500 a week until July 31st - if that order went into effect starting next Monday, Jamie would be collecting a whopping $52,500!
> But Jamie's not the only one with a payday coming - the same documents grant Samuel Ingham (who testified last month about Britney possessing the mental competance to retain her own[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]attorney[/FONT][/FONT]) a staggering _$58,000_ for his services!
> Hey, we all knew Britney getting better wouldn't come for cheap - but damn, that's a lot of money!


 

Hmmm.  I wonder how much money he has spent on raising his kids from the time they were born?  I wonder how much time and money mom and dad spent helping Brit achieve her dreams?  Did they calculate that?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

bagnshoofetish said:


> Hmmm. I wonder how much money he has spent on raising his kids from the time they were born? I wonder how much time and money they spent helping Brit achieve her dreams? Did they calculate that?


I'll toast to that
LOL, raising kids is free


----------



## iheartvuitton

bagnshoofetish said:


> Hmmm.  I wonder how much money he has spent on raising his kids from the time they were born?  I wonder how much time and money they spent helping Brit achieve her dreams?  Did they calculate that?



And how much money he's losing by not working, assuming he has his eye on her close to 24/7!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

iheartvuitton said:


> And how much money he's losing by not working, assuming he has his eye on her close to 24/7!


 
I'm gonna be drunk by the time you guys finish


----------



## bagnshoofetish

They're family for gosh sakes.  I'm sure she has willingly spent millions on them.  52 grand is chump change to her.  After taxes, even less.


----------



## caitlin1214

Because he's there, making sure she gets healthy, he deserves all the money in the world.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

yikes.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

ooops.  photo was a little bigger than I anticipated!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

caitlin1214 said:


> Because he's there, making sure she gets healthy, he deserves all the money in the world.


 
lets try this again....


----------



## stacmck

I love all the old school Britney videos!

Here is one of my favorites:


----------



## caitlin1214

bagnshoofetish said:


> lets try this again....


----------



## stacmck

I used to love this song too:

ETA: this video is flagged as unsafe for minors on Youtube...huh?


----------



## iheartvuitton

^^ I saw that last night!  I didn't think there was anything bad in it? lol

BTW, the youtube videos you've posted aren't working for me.


----------



## stacmck

Hmm. Here are the links:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRlw9jqyZ4c&feature=user

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=user&v=hDRBdbrZf4c


----------



## iheartvuitton

stacmck said:


> Hmm. Here are the links:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRlw9jqyZ4c&feature=user
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=user&v=hDRBdbrZf4c



Thanks!  I remember when they used to play "Lucky" on TV.


----------



## stacmck

Hahaha, my 2000th post on TPF was a post about Britney Spears videos!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Just watched that Lucky vid and what fond Brit memories it brought back.  I hope she pulls through everything and make a come back.


----------



## iheartvuitton

Wow, I never saw this video before!  Look at her, whoa!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihZmKEobaqI

This one is interesting too.  I love how she comes out of the water with perfect makeup lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAXgGWY6X5E


----------



## gucci lover

tmz is lame for posting what her dad is entitled to.  It's like, so what?  I bet they're hating because they can't be on Britt's payroll.  And 52K is really chump change to her.  Her dad is doing a great job but you can really see it has taken a toll out on him.  He looks so stressed and tired.  Hopefully he's taking care of himself along the way!


----------



## Nola

DlkinVegas said:


> She is hiding her mid section in just about every picture I see her in :wondering


 
So am I and I´m not pregs


----------



## chaz

Lucky,awwww,even though I'm not a fan,so I say,I must admit I used love it when I heard it!!And sing along,and if I was in my car on  my own,at the top of my lungs!! Lol!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

I really don't think she's pregnant. 


As someone mentioned earlier, maybe it's a reaction to medication she's taking?


----------



## chaz

Maybe she just feels like she does'nt want to flaunt about?? Some days I go out in one thing the next day,I feel umm,not today and choose something else???


----------



## Bag Fetish

iheartvuitton said:


> And how much money he's losing by not working, assuming he has his eye on her close to 24/7!


No kidding.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I think the fact that 's actually EATING now, and not downing a box of xlax is the reason.


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney Spears shopping in Los Angeles (05.03.2008)*


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## Kimm992

Oh man....she looks so bad 

It's so sad...when I see older pictures of her and then see her now...she doesn't even look like the same person anymore.


----------



## iheartvuitton

Britney is actually SINGING, not heavy breathing in this song, & it's new.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Et8clA9rAkw

I really like it


----------



## iheartvuitton

Bag Fetish said:


> I think the fact that 's actually EATING now, and not downing a box of xlax is the reason.



That's very true too.


----------



## Jahpson

Brit's choice of clothing look much better!! that must mean she is doing better, because she is starting to care about her appearance!!


----------



## RoseMary

caitlin1214 said:


> I really don't think she's pregnant.
> 
> 
> As someone mentioned earlier, maybe it's a reaction to medication she's taking?


 
i think she takes a lot of meds...


----------



## chaz

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> Brit's choice of clothing look much better!! that must mean she is doing better, because she is starting to care about her appearance!!


 
I think you got the nail square on the head there hun!! She does look tidier now,and I hope she keeps going.Would be so nice to see her get back to how she was,love her or hate her,she looked fabulous!!


----------



## Veelyn

I just bought the Britney Spears greatest hits cd last nite..lol.. I must say my all time fav songs of her are 
*Toxic
*Crazy
*Boys [w/Pharrell]
& *I'm a Slave 4 u [She looked so hot and amazing in this video!] 

GO BRIT!!


----------



## iheartvuitton

chaz said:


> I think you got the nail square on the head there hun!! She does look tidier now,and I hope she keeps going.Would be so nice to see her get back to how she was,love her or hate her,she looked fabulous!!


----------



## hermesgroupie

bagnshoofetish said:


> They're family for gosh sakes. I'm sure she has willingly spent millions on them. 52 grand is chump change to her. After taxes, even less.


Yep, plus any legal fees are tax deductible.  It's a small fee for taking care of someone who is mentally ill.  It really is hard monitoring them.


----------



## Vlad

yo Swank, guess what. Britney still sucks!


----------



## Jahpson

^^ ROFLMAO!!!

and I also like that song "slave 4 u" another club hit!! 

I remeber going to this hip hop club with rugged looking guys and skanky girls. well, when they played that song...everyone was with bouncing their heads or dancing!! LMAO


----------



## stacmck

Vlad said:


> yo Swank, guess what. Britney still sucks!


:banned:

Just kidding! Please don't ban me, Vlad!


----------



## chaz

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> ^^ ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> and I also like that song "slave 4 u" another club hit!!
> 
> I remeber going to this hip hop club with rugged looking guys and skanky girls. well, when they played that song...everyone was with bouncing their heads or dancing!! LMAO


 
Wow!! Can't imagine you in a place like that!! Sounds brilliant though! We used to do the clubbing scene in Manchester a lot,there was this remix of Donna Summers I feel love O.M.G!!!!! It was around for a while,and it was another one of those,NO-ONE was sat down when it came on!

Sorry to go off topic as wildly as that,but big skinheads dancing about to Donna Summer,had to be seen!!!


----------



## chaz

Vlad said:


> yo Swank, guess what. Britney still sucks!


----------



## Jahpson

chaz said:


> Wow!! Can't imagine you in a place like that!! Sounds brilliant though! We used to do the clubbing scene in Manchester a lot,there was this remix of Donna Summers I feel love O.M.G!!!!! It was around for a while,and it was another one of those,NO-ONE was sat down when it came on!
> 
> Sorry to go off topic as wildly as that,but big skinheads dancing about to Donna Summer,had to be seen!!!


 

I was in college at the time and my friends and I wanted to take a load off!! they had different themes at that club and that night was hip hop night


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

:feminist::tpfrox:





Vlad said:


> yo Swank, guess what. Britney still sucks!


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^ lol!!!!


----------



## chaz

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> I was in college at the time and my friends and I wanted to take a load off!! they had different themes at that club and that night was hip hop night


Awwwe can't club like we used to,not with having a lil one around now,but I still miss it, brilliant for having a real kick back and good laugh...........*sigh*


----------



## stacmck

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> :feminist::tpfrox:


That "To hell with penises" smiley cracks me up!


----------



## iheartvuitton

Posted Mar 7th 2008 2:09PM by TMZ StaffTalk about screwed up -- Britney Spears is having to pay her new lawyer big bucks for challeging another lawyer's bill.





Our sources tell us, Stacy Phillips, Brit's lawyer du jour, took K-Fed's deposition this past Monday. Phillips grilled Federleze like a cheeseburger, asking him about ... his lawyer's bill! That's right, Mark Vincent Kaplan is asking for a cool half mil for repping K-Daddy these past five months and he wants Brit to pay. We're told Phillips will challenge that bill in court on Monday.

We're also told Phillips deposed MVK (last Tuesday), along with his former publicist, Michael Sands (last Wednesday) about precisely the same issue -- the reasonableness of Kaplan's fee.

We haven't been able to find out how much Britney will have to pay Phillips, but are you getting the irony?

Here's what's really ironic. When disso-queen Laura Wasser left the case, Britney had 50/50 custody. Since then, she lost custody, lost visitation and basically has squat -- and it could cost her more than a million bucks in legal fees.


----------



## iheartvuitton

^^ so Kaplan makes $100,000 a month off this case?!?!


----------



## twiggers

Man...I need to become a 'lawyer to the stars' LOL!!! 

Glad to see a new thread...I had no internet for 2 days on vacation and came back to this


----------



## jennifleur

that is freaking crazy!!!! ^^^^
people are sucking so much money out of her!

But, on another note, yes, Blackout is an awesome album! I was never a big fan before Toxic, and this just sealed the deal. :0)


----------



## lostnexposed

I was just about to ask how much Kaplan's fees are as I understand that Brit has to pay for his fees to. so, how does a lawyer like that do what's best for his clients instead of his wallet?!?!?! There are probably some who could do it, no pressure, but wow, would he get more money if he drags the case out longer?!


----------



## gucci lover

why should Britt have to pay for a lawyer that is working against her in the first place.  That just doesn't make any sense to me.  Why doesn't Kevin pay for his own darn lawyer?  That's just wrong.  It's like, ok here's money for you so you can take away my kids?  I don't know...


----------



## devoted

gucci lover said:


> why should Britt have to pay for a lawyer that is working against her in the first place. That just doesn't make any sense to me. Why doesn't Kevin pay for his own darn lawyer? That's just wrong. It's like, ok here's money for you so you can take away my kids? I don't know...


 

yes, that is ridiculous. If Kevin can't afford a lawyer, request a Public Defender.


----------



## caitlin1214

That is ridiculous. She can certainly afford it, but still . . . .


The money going to her father makes sense. 

This does not.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

^^^I agree. Poor Britney.


----------



## Swanky

if he worked more hours due to her numerous no shows. . . I mean how many was there?  A couple of dozen?
IMO, she should have to pay for that time, but not all the other time.


----------



## jennifleur

That's just ridiculous! I agree with the above statements. Although, I kind of agree with swanky, too.


----------



## chaz

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> if he worked more hours due to her numerous no shows. . . I mean how many was there? A couple of dozen?
> IMO, she should have to pay for that time, but not all the other time.


 
Totally agree,its a shame its a situation like it is,considering all the facts,but as Swanky says,he would have still have had to worked those extra hours.
But as Brit gets better,and closer to being back to herself,this sort of thing should stop happening,and she will show and sort things out.Just a shame she was let to slip so far down in the first place,but her dads been there,and more positives are happening now.
So keeping my fingers crossed for her!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

I, as well, agree with Swanky. He should only get paid for the hours he worked. That's IT!!!


----------



## hermesgroupie

gucci lover said:


> why should Britt have to pay for a lawyer that is working against her in the first place. That just doesn't make any sense to me. Why doesn't Kevin pay for his own darn lawyer? That's just wrong. It's like, ok here's money for you so you can take away my kids? I don't know...


If you go back a few months during the custody hearings, hearings would be scheduled and Brit would be a now show time and time again.  So she actually dragged the case on longer than necessary.  Opposing counsel requested that she should pay their legal fees since it was her delays that actually prolonged the case.  The judge granted that motion.


----------



## hermesgroupie

caitlin1214 said:


> I, as well, agree with Swanky. He should only get paid for the hours he worked. That's IT!!!


A lawyer has the right to bill you not only for hours logged, but phone calls, postage, legal fees incurred by the court, hiring of a PI, any expenses incurred during a trial.  Plus, a top notch lawyer can run $800/hour.  So, you'd be surprised how quickly the fees add up.


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Britney Dines With Jason! 





_

Britney and Jason in [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Vegas[/FONT][/FONT], _*July 2006*
  X17online can report exclusively that Britney dined with her old pal Jason Trawick (of William Morris) tonight!!!
  The pair went on a double-date with Brit's brother Bryan and his girlfriend to Britney's favorite, Shu [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]sushi[/FONT][/FONT] at the Glen Center mall.
  Pix and video coming tomorrow!  Stay tuned ...

*Guess they are hardup to keep brittney news... LOL *


----------



## Swanky

her tummy looks big and looks like she's pulling her short to show it{?}


----------



## iheartvuitton

^^ Didn't she have a baby in '06?

They have no other stories or video that they're actually using a 2 year old picture....lol.


----------



## twiggers

Ahhhh that is an old picture???? Because I was gonna say the same thing as Swanky LOL


----------



## chaz

I was'nt sure what to say about that pic,I looked in a lil while ago,but I wonder which media team will start specualting she's pregnant again??
Aside from that she looks well,and who's he?? He's quite cute!!

Just had another look,of THE William Morris the jeweller,oooooooooooo!!! I'd hang onto him in that case!!! If thats who his dad is!!!


----------



## stacmck

Ah, thank goodness that is an old picture. Otherwise


----------



## Bag Fetish

that is why I bold/red the date ... LOL 


*
Adnan Can Only See Britney on His Phone*

Posted Mar 8th 2008 10:43AM by TMZ Staff
Adnan went to Britney Spears' gated community last night (supposedly to see someone else) but the only person he got to see was Britney ... on his iPhone.



The security guard turned Adnan away -- who immediately had to hear about the rejection from the surrounding paps.


----------



## iheartvuitton

^^ Good!


----------



## lostnexposed

Bag Fetish said:


> that is why I bold/red the date ... LOL
> 
> 
> *
> Adnan Can Only See Britney on His Phone*
> 
> Posted Mar 8th 2008 10:43AM by TMZ Staff
> Adnan went to Britney Spears' gated community last night (supposedly to see someone else) but the only person he got to see was Britney ... on his iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> The security guard turned Adnan away -- who immediately had to hear about the rejection from the surrounding paps.




she doesn't want u anymore buddy and her family doesn't either. so get a clue, and go find someone else.....or just go play with yrself...


----------



## cocogirl07

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> her tummy looks big and looks like she's pulling her short to show it{?}


 
yup I got scared, but its an old pic form her second pregnancy


----------



## iheartvuitton

cocogirl07 said:


> yup I got scared, but its an old pic form her second pregnancy



i'm beginning to think x17 did that on purpose for people who don't read the tiny captions...on their website it's written so small!


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Britney's Date Night 





















  Britney reunited with her old pal (flame?) William Morris agent Jason Trawick last night for dinner at Shu sushi at the Beverly Glen mall.
  Was this a romantic reunion or a business dinner? Well as it turns out, it might have been a double-date. Brit's brother Bryan was there with his girlfriend! 
  Or, as an advisor, was Bryan there to facilitate Britney's move back into the biz, perhaps helping his sis to retain Jason's services as an agent? We hope so!
  The group arrived separately around 9 pm - Britney was driven by her bodyguard, Jason drove himself, and Bryan and his girlfriend arrived in a chauffeured car - and left in the same vehicles, separately, around 10:15.


----------



## twiggers

She looks really tired!


----------



## chaz

Awww,she does look tired and worn out,bless.


----------



## gillianna

Wow does she look burnt out, maybe the drugs are catching up with her.  She should go to a spa for a month.  She needs to take care of herself.


----------



## devoted

I heard on the news Britney has a stalker...what is that all about? 


and the last pic posted of her.....yikes, holy crap, wtf, and  
Is it the meds? Her skin is really dry and looks badly aged. Maybe too much self-tanning? Or smoking?


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney Spears goes shoe shopping, LA, 08.03.08 *


----------



## stacmck

^She looks a little better in these pics.

But does this chick ever stay home?


----------



## RoseMary

^ i know right. 

*Kevin Federline plays golf with Britney's dad*















i wanna how britney feels about that. her dad playing golf with her ex?


----------



## stacmck

Looks like Kevin's gut has disappeared!


----------



## twiggers

She does look better in those shopping pics. Maybe the evening pics she was just tired since it was kind of late!


----------



## wordpast

Is her hair lighter?


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^ I thought it looked a little lighter too,but then with all the flash photograhy goin on and her face looks bleached out from it,I wondered if it was that?


----------



## kittenslingerie

Her hair is definately lighter in the 2 sets of newer pics. I hope she is in the process of going back to a blonde shade.


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^ I hope so,she used to be adorable with blonde hair,I like the dark color,but she looked so cute as a blonde!


----------



## chaz

Thats the pic I was thinking of,so cute!!!


----------



## devoted

She is so gorgeous here. Long blonde hair definitely suits her.


----------



## Mishka33

I love her hair blonde. She looks really good in that pic.


----------



## twiggers

She definetly looks like she is going lighter....glad she is doing it slowly!!!! Wish she would get rid of the extensions though....her hair looks like it is about 6-8 inches long now!


----------



## chaz

devoted said:


> She is so gorgeous here. Long blonde hair definitely suits her.


 
Oh she looks adorable here! You're right,she definately suits her hair like this,so very pretty.

It makes me really sad to look back at these and think of how her life just crashed around her,not so long after in the great scheme of things.Poor girl,I feel she's lived a lifetime in such a short space of time,and had to face,endure and deal with things that would bring older and even the most resilient of women to their knees.

I just hope she keeps getting better.


----------



## gucci lover

*Britney Spears Dances Amid Stalker Fears*





Following a shopping trip to Off Broadway Shoe Warehouse yesterday afternoon, Britney Spears strapped on her dancing shoes and headed over to Millenium for an evening exercise.
As previously reported by Gossip Girls, the Gimme More singer has been receiving rave reviews for the kids&#8217; dance classes she holds at the Los Angeles dance studio.


Meanwhile, the big news of late in the life of Britney Spears revolves around threatening letters she&#8217;s been getting in the mail on a frequent basis.
Included in the incoming mail were writings that reportedly &#8220;describe how to bomb and include weird gibberish about the Middle East and Israel.&#8221;
&#8220;A lot of it was disturbing stalker kind of stuff,&#8221; a source said. &#8220;But to be safe, her security team is turning it all over to the police and FBI.&#8221;
A Los Angeles Police Department spokesperson has also confirmed that they have &#8220;been looking at allegations that have cropped up in the past couple of months&#8221;, according to NY Post reports.



Enjoy the pictures of Britney out at Millenium last night (March 8). 


*









*
*












*


----------



## twiggers

SHe's really not looking too good in those pics....kind of like she is sad or tired or something!


----------



## gucci lover

^^ i agree.  i wish she could just try to chill for a bit.  It seems like she
has to be doing something all the time.  Not as bad as before, but she's
still very active.


----------



## kittenslingerie

gucci lover said:


> *Britney Spears Dances Amid Stalker Fears*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following a shopping trip to Off Broadway Shoe Warehouse yesterday afternoon, Britney Spears strapped on her dancing shoes and headed over to Millenium for an evening exercise.
> As previously reported by Gossip Girls, the Gimme More singer has been receiving rave reviews for the kids dance classes she holds at the Los Angeles dance studio.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the big news of late in the life of Britney Spears revolves around threatening letters shes been getting in the mail on a frequent basis.
> Included in the incoming mail were writings that reportedly describe how to bomb and include weird gibberish about the Middle East and Israel.
> A lot of it was disturbing stalker kind of stuff, a source said. But to be safe, her security team is turning it all over to the police and FBI.
> A Los Angeles Police Department spokesperson has also confirmed that they have been looking at allegations that have cropped up in the past couple of months, according to NY Post reports.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the pictures of Britney out at Millenium last night (March 8).
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm not crazy about the socks or the shorts, but she's still looking better than she was. I think she needs better security to keep the paps from photographing her. Its disgusting how often they photo her compared to every other celeb.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Pays While the Boys Play? 

*K-fed needs to get his sorry ass a job!!*




  One of LA's most recognizable attorneys, Mark Vincent Kaplan, is headed back to court this morning in the ongoing custody battle between Kevin and Britney.
  One of the things being discussed, we're told, is whether or not Kevin authorized Kaplan's numerous television appearances, and if he billed for them. 
  As part of Britney and Kevin's settlement, Britney is required to pay Kevin's legal fees, so the real question is, will Britney be paying for Kaplan's airtime?
  And, of course, we already know that Kevin receives a monthly stipend from Brit as part of the agreement and daddy Jamie is getting $2500 a week (out of Britney's bank account) for his conservatorship services -- so in addition to possibly paying for Kaplan's airtime, looks like Brit is also paying for K-Fed and Daddy's green time:










_Kevin and Jamie playing golf together on Saturday_


----------



## Bag Fetish

*
Britney/Shakespeare -- Kill Lawyers*

Posted Mar 10th 2008 11:55AM by TMZ Staff





In a stunning development, Britney Spears and Bill Shakespeare have something in common -- they both want to kill all the lawyers.

The custody case is back in court this morning, and Brit's lawyer will make a frontal attack on the lawyers on both sides of the case. We know the firm that just quit the case -- Trope and Trope -- has billed Brit more than $600,000 in legal fees over the last five months they repped her. And K-Daddy's lawyer, Mark Vincent Kaplan, has billed half a mil over the last four months. The court has already ruled Brit has to pay MVK's "reasonable" attorney's fees.

We're told it's going to get hot in court. There's been a theory for a long time -- some divorce lawyers use the pain of a split to fleece clients and keep the dispute alive when it should be settled. Whether true or not in this case, we're told that's what Brit's lawyer will argue.

One of the points will be that multiple lawyers on both sides have appeared for every hearing and it's just to jack up the bill.

_Stay tuned ..._


----------



## Jahpson

with all the camera lights flashing in her eyes all the time, I wonder what is the condition of her retinas?

I would probably be blind by now. she should always wear sunglasses.


----------



## Bag Fetish

*
K-Fed's a Sharp Dressed Man in Court*

Posted Mar 10th 2008 11:52AM by TMZ Staff





TMZ is inside the L.A. County Courthouse as Kevin Federline, his attorney Mark Vincent Kaplan and two bodyguards are sitting in the courtroom waiting for today's hearing to begin.

Kevin and Jamie are quite civilized, sitting in front of each other chatting. Both are in a suit and tie -- K Daddy in a dark blue suit and white t-shirt, Jamie's in a black suit.

_Stay tuned ..._


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Kevin Federline & Britney's Dad Chat at Court*

 						 By Howard Breuer
  Originally posted Monday March 10, 2008 12:45 PM EDT

 					 					Kevin Federline Photo by: Jordan Strauss / WireImage
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Two days after hitting the links with Jamie Spears, Kevin Federline arrived in court Monday for a hearing over legal fees in his custody battle with Britney Spears. 

Still sporting a Mohawk, and wearing a dark gray suit, Federline arrived looking trim. Seated in the front row of the courtroom, he chatted with Jamie Spears, who was in the second row, as they waited for the judge to take the bench. 

According to a source, Britney's new custody attorney, Stacy Phillips, plans to dispute a $500,000 tab from Federline's attorney Mark Vincent Kaplan &#8211; which Spears was ordered by the court to pay &#8211; as well as a $600,000 bill from the law firm of Trope & Trope, who previously represented her in the custody case. 

In the afternoon, attorneys representing Jamie Spears, who is serving as temporary co-conservator   for his troubled daughter, will appear before a probate court commissioner to discuss a timetable for updates on her psychiatric condition.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Courtroom Update - Does K-Fed Have More Money Than He's Letting On? 






Our people inside the courtroom reveal that Mark Vincent Kaplan's bill isn't the only outrageous expense on the table - but that K-Fed may actually have the money to pay it!
  Brit's attorney, Stacy Phillips, dug up a $365 dollar restaurant tab, *on top of which K-Fed tipped a whopping $2,000*! Plus, Kevin purchased $20,000 worth of bling, which he billed as a business fee. Another interesting revelation is that a credit card, carried by Shar Jackson, is also billed to his business! 
  If Kevin has the money to pay a 540% tip, maybe he has the money to contribute to Kaplan's half a million dollar bill!
  The court asked Ms. Phillips what she thought would be fair for Brit to pay in terms of the legal tab, and she said the neighborhood of $150,000 - $175,000 sounded about right to her.
  Stacy Phillips is also seeking to avoid a trial, citing the way that Kevin and Jamie are communicating with each other can help to reduce the legal fees.
_Stay tuned..._


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ its about time someone stepped up to this guy.  If he can have nanny's and party like he does he needs to start paying for his stuff.


----------



## Bag Fetish

*
Brit Wants K-Fed to Pull His Load (insert joke)*

Posted Mar 10th 2008 1:22PM by TMZ Staff
The lawyer for the Brit conservatorship is arguing as we speak to slash K-Daddy's legal bills and is asking the judge to make Federleezy pay at least a portion of the bill himself.




Stacy Phillips told Commissioner Scott Gordon that Kaplan is entitled to $150,000 -- $175,000 tops -- for his legal bills over the last four months. Kaplan told the Commish he wants between $400,000 and $500,000.

The court has already ordered Brit to pay Kevin's "reasonable" attorney's fees. Phillips argued K-Fed is not that hurtin' for cash -- noting he goes to parties and throws around $2,000 tips, spends $20,000 in jewelry and uses his credit card like a motha.

Kaplan told the judge he and his partner, Jim Simon, bill around $600 an hour, claiming, "I believe we are under market for the package you get when you hire our firm." Phillips blanched, claiming it was totally unnecessary for both lawyers to attend all the court hearings.

The judge just threw reporters out of the courtroom and closed the hearing.
_
Stay tuned ..._


----------



## Bag Fetish

Courthouse Update - No Ruling on Fees, No Change to Visitation 







Court has adjourned, and the court spokesperson, Allan Parachini, has revealed that there will be no decision made over Mark Vincent Kaplan's fees for the time being.
  Commissioner Scott Gordon will "take it under consideration", according to Parachini.
  In addition to the debate over Kaplan's fee, there was a "conversation in court about visitation, both Jamie and K-Fed talked, but as of now there has been no change in the visitation."
  Parachini is about to give a press conference, so we'll have more information coming soon.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Courtroom Update: Is Kaplan's Fee Fair? 








 Kevin Federline's attorney, Mark Vincent Kaplan, is currently making a case in court for his whopping half-a-million dollar fee to be paid in full.
  He had asked that the Commisioner to close today's session to discuss the bill (what's he got to hide?), but the Commisioner wasn't buying it and the court stayed open. 
  Kaplan argued it was actually 8 emergency hearings called by Britney Spears that he had to attend which boosted his fees, NOT his multiple tv appearances (which he says he didn't bill for).  
  Kaplan also had to spend extra court time and billing time dealing with her drug testing issues, her 5150 issues and her temporary restraining orders, so he's arguing that his full fee should be paid by Brit.
_Stay tuned for more updates..._


----------



## chaz

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> with all the camera lights flashing in her eyes all the time, I wonder what is the condition of her retinas?
> 
> I would probably be blind by now. she should always wear sunglasses.


 
Mmmm,I wonder if thats why Victoria Beckham never smiles,as she can't see where she's going with all the flashguns going off in her face,and coz she's having to fight through them and try and watch where she's going,its a bit hard to smile while you're being jostled about???


----------



## chaz

Bag Fetish said:


> Courtroom Update: Is Kaplan's Fee Fair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Federline's attorney, Mark Vincent Kaplan, is currently making a case in court for his whopping half-a-million dollar fee to be paid in full.
> He had asked that the Commisioner to close today's session to discuss the bill (what's he got to hide?), but the Commisioner wasn't buying it and the court stayed open.
> Kaplan argued it was actually 8 emergency hearings called by Britney Spears that he had to attend which boosted his fees, NOT his multiple tv appearances (which he says he didn't bill for).
> Kaplan also had to spend extra court time and billing time dealing with her drug testing issues, her 5150 issues and her temporary restraining orders, so he's arguing that his full fee should be paid by Brit.
> _Stay tuned for more updates..._


 
Mmmm,what has he got to hide????


----------



## Jahpson

chaz said:


> Mmmm,I wonder if thats why Victoria Beckham never smiles,as she can't see where she's going with all the flashguns going off in her face,and coz she's having to fight through them and try and watch where she's going,its a bit hard to smile while you're being jostled about???


 

LOL!! so true! Vicky doesn smile because she is too busy trying to find her pathway amoung the sea of paparazzi!!

sometimes you cant do two things at once!! pose and walk


----------



## Bag Fetish

BAM!  Britney Bruises Her Head, Reunites With Adnan! 





















  Britney hit her head on a metal bar while shoe shopping on Saturday.  Her bodyguard was there to comfort her and she laughed it off.
  But did that head injury give affect her ability to reason? Girlfriend was out with Adnan later that night! The pair left in Addy's car, with Britney behind the wheel, but Spears made a U-turn almost immediately outside of the Summit gates.
  The night before, Adnan had attempted to visit _someone_ at Summit, but was turned away at the security gate. The guard told Ghalib to come back at 11 pm because the party he was attempting to see was not home. The guard told X17 photogs Adnan was there to visit someone other than Britney??? Who, dad Jamie???


----------



## Bag Fetish

*
Britney's About to "Meet My Mother"*

Posted Mar 10th 2008 3:03PM by TMZ Staff





TMZ has learned that Britney Spears is prepping for a small guest part on CBS's hit "How I Met Your Mother."

Our sources tell us that Brit's agent Jason Trawick from William Morris made the deal with producers on the show. One source called it "a small legitimate project that will keep her busy doing something." We're told it's not long term and her dad -- her conservator -- is down with it and has signed off.

*Pink is the New Blog*, who first reported the story, says Brit Brit is scheduled to appear on an upcoming episode.

"How I Met Your Mother" is a CBS show produced by FOX. The show is "on the bubble" a biz term for getting 86'd and producers think this is just the gimmick they need. 

A source on the show tells TMZ the critical darling is _not _about to be canceled and has much planned for this season, including adding Alicia Silverstone to the cast. The show returns to the air next Monday.

_Stay tuned ..._


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


 Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


 Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


 Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


 Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


 Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


 Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


 Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


 Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


 Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


 Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


 Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


 Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


 Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


 Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


 Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


 Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


 Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


 Britney Spears wearing two rings on her wedding finger in California (03/08/08)


----------



## chaz

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> LOL!! so true! Vicky doesn smile because she is too busy trying to find her pathway amoung the sea of paparazzi!!
> 
> sometimes you cant do two things at once!! pose and walk


 
Lol!!!


----------



## chaz

And omg!! Looking at the pics of Brit,sh*t those paps are sooooooo invasive!!! Yuk!!


----------



## caitlin1214

I love How I Met Your Mother, and I can't wait to see that episode.


----------



## caitlin1214

*Britney Lawyer Fights K-Fed Legal Fees*


*Spears' Attorney Argues Against Paying $500,000 in Kevin Federline Legal Costs*





*By LINDA DEUTSCH AP Special Correspondent*
LOS ANGELES Mar 10, 2008 (AP) 



Britney Spears' attorney says the pop star has already spent $1 million on legal fees in her child-custody case and objects to paying a half-million dollars to Kevin Federline's lawyers.

Attorney Stacy Phillips told a Los Angeles court commissioner Monday that Federline's lawyers are only entitled to about $150,000 to $175,000.
She also says Spears' ex-husband can pay his lawyers on his own.
Federline attorney Mark Vincent Kaplan says the case is unusually complicated and all the billing is legitimate.
Commissioner Scott Gordon had not yet ruled on the matter Monday as the hearing continued behind closed doors.
_Copyright 2008 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


(http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory?id=4422583)


----------



## cocogirl07

*
Britney: Don't Leave Home Without It!*

Posted Mar 10th 2008 5:17PM by TMZ Staff




A judge just ruled that Jamie Spears can give Britney a debit/credit card to use that has a $1,500 per week limit on it.

Jamie's lawyer, Geraldine Wyle, said it was "so she can spend money, have her freedom, and make choices about how she wants to enjoy her life."

Britney had the choice to appear at the hearing today -- but ultimately decided being on the set of *"How I Met Your Mother"* was the way to go.


----------



## gillianna

If Britney showed up for court in the first place she would not have to be going through such drama.  I don't think the price the lawyers want is fair but I do think her delays and diva behavior was her choice to do and the lawyers deserve to be paid for their wasted time over and over. She is still a train wreck waiting to happen.

Great for her getting a small part on TV.  Who knows maybe it can turn in to another direction for her.  I mean there are a lot of people out there who can't act that are on TV.  She sure would bring some drama to anything she does.  It may work out for her and give her something to branch out in.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Courthouse Update; 
 Britney Gets $1500/ Week Allowance			 		 HOT LINKS :     Jamie Spears &#8226;     Kevin Federline 





  Here's the news!
  Britney Spears will now be receiving a credit/debit card where she can spend $1500 a week... ya know, of her own money. So it's kind of like she's paying herself, out of her own pocket, while her dad Jamie Spears gets $2500/week.
  Commissioner Goetz also granted Luce-Forward (Jamie's lawyers) a release of her funds to the tune of $25,000 a month for a new Miami lawyer to deal with her ongoing audit of Jive records.
  They've also retained the services of entertainment attorney Tom Hansen, at a _severely_ reduced rate of $1500 a month. Hansen is also Mel Gibson's lawyer. 
  Lastly, Andrew Wallet, co-conservator of her estate, asked for more bond money to be released "because of the rapidity of the bills being paid." Commissioner Goetz released $135,000 for now. 
  Sam Ingham, her court-appointed lawyer said he's made it clear to Brit that she should come to these hearings, and he offered transportation and security but she declined. Ingham said,"I have spoken to my client and she's been inconsistent with her position to attend these hearings. The last word I got today was that she was not coming. I would categorize her as unwilling to appear...she does not object to the proceedings but she does object to who is in the hearing." Could this refer to her desire to have Jon Eardley be her lawyer? Or is she unwilling to speak out against her father in front of him? 
  Jamie Spears, and attorneys Andrew Wallet and Geraldine Wyle are currently behind closed doors discussing Brit's medical condition. 
  Stay tuned for more updates!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Court to Discuss PERMANENT CONSERVATORSHIP???			 		 HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears      Jamie Spears 




  One of the most shocking revelations to come out of today's hearing is that when Jamie's temporary conservatorship expires on July 31st, the court will hear arguments that same day regarding a *permanent conservatorship*.
  A 730 psychological evaluation is being presented today -- Britney's medical/psychological evaluation that was ordered by the court. This _may_ be the reason the permanent conservatorship is being discussed today. In other words -- Britney's psychological condition is NOT temporary.
  But the "permanent" designation might sound a bit more significant than it could be. Jamie Spears, along with his attorney, was named the temporary conservator for Britney because they went to the court in an emergency situation to ask for control over Brit's affairs. It is normal court procedure that if the condition that made the conservatorship necessary is not resolved by the end of the temporary conservatorship, that a permanent conservator must be named. This position would be dissolved should Britney become healthy again to the point of court-appointed psychologists labeling her as no longer a danger to herself or others.
  That said, a temporary conservator can't make any long-term decisions that may conflict with a permanent conservator's potential plans. For example, Jamie couldn't have made real estate transactions in Britney's name but he would be able to as a permanent conservator.
  Click through for info on Britney's audit of her accounts with Jive Records ...


----------



## Bag Fetish

*
Britney: Don't Leave Home Without It!*

Posted Mar 10th 2008 5:17PM by TMZ Staff





A judge just ruled that Jamie Spears can give Britney a debit/credit card to use that has a $1,500 per week limit on it.

Jamie's lawyer, Geraldine Wyle, said it was "so she can spend money, have her freedom, and make choices about how she wants to enjoy her life."

Britney had the choice to appear at the hearing today -- but ultimately decided being on the set of *"How I Met Your Mother"* was the way to go.


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Judge Rules: Britney Gets $1,500 Allowance*

 						 By Howard Breuer and Marla Lehner
  Originally posted Monday March 10, 2008 06:25 PM EDT

 					 					Britney Spears Photo by: Fame Pictures
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Britney Spears is getting an allowance. 

The pop star, who is worth an estimated $100 million, has been approved for a $1,500-a-week allowance on a debit card, Los Angeles Superior Court Commissioner Reva Goetz ruled Monday. 

In contrast, a probate commissioner hired two specialist attorneys to help the singer and her lawyers sort out her affairs while Spears is under a temporary co-conservatorship. 

One, Jorge Hernandez, will get a $25,000 retainer to be an around-the-clock consultant on all questions pertaining to the co-conservatorship. The other, lawyer Tom Hansen, will receive $15,000 a month for his services as an entertainment lawyer consulting on Spears's entertainment deals and contracts. 

The ruling comes the same day as a separate hearing in which lawyers for Spears said that her ex-husband, Kevin Federline, should take responsibility for some of his legal bills in the former couple's ongoing custody battle.  

The question of who will pay the legal fees "is under submission," according to court spokesman Allan Parachini. "When the judge will rule, I don't know."


----------



## snowbird

repeated below


----------



## snowbird

gillianna said:


> If Britney showed up for court in the first place she would not have to be going through such drama.  I don't think the price the lawyers want is fair but I do think her delays and diva behavior was her choice to do and the lawyers deserve to be paid for their wasted time over and over. She is still a train wreck waiting to happen.
> 
> Great for her getting a small part on TV.  Who knows maybe it can turn in to another direction for her.  I mean there are a lot of people out there who can't act that are on TV.  She sure would bring some drama to anything she does.  It may work out for her and give her something to branch out in.


 
I agree with you.  I don't totally buy that she is making any progress.  If there were any way she could be back in control she'd take it.  And then she'd be right back on the streets, driving to Starbuck's, gas stations and running red lights.  I think she is in denial about her condition.


----------



## twiggers

WOW another busy day in Britney's world! Is she even aware of what is going on? I wonder! 

And girl is still showing her underwear in some of those pics....someone please teach her how to get in and out of the car like a lady!!!!!!


----------



## gucci lover

Man oh man, these attorny fees are through the roof. I wish someone would give me $1500 a week so i can spend!! haha even though that is her own money, but still... it's good to know they are taking care of her finances. I know that $1500 a week is nothing in Britney's world, but I think that is a fair amount to give to her. $1500 to her is probably like $500. 

And what is up with KFED tipping a waitress $2000??? Like, Hellooooooo!! You would think he would maybe save that up for himself, because times will get rough Kevin!! Why would he blow money like that?  Man, that waitress/waiter got lucky that night!  Wow, he's such a BALLER $$$$$


----------



## changainlove

This is my fav video on youtube of Britney. I think she looks cute, sexy and her moves are hot! This is the Britney I miss!


http://youtube.com/watch?v=MGY4h9aGGvc

this one too

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lhQ7gKANhG4


----------



## gucci lover

Awww 2001 & 2003!  wow so many moons ago.  She looked great. 
the performance in front of the bellagio was so cool.  I've never seen that
one before.  She looked sooo good on the mtv performance.  I  that
song with her and ying yang twins.


----------



## caitlin1214

Thanks for the videos. The Slave 4 U one was amazing. 


She's not completely out of the woods yet, but she's further along than she was in January. 


She's seeing her children, she's going to the dance studio, she's close(r) to her family, for the most part her outfits as of late have been cute(r) . . .  she's on the right track.


----------



## devoted

twiggers said:


> WOW another busy day in Britney's world! Is she even aware of what is going on? I wonder!
> 
> And girl is still showing her underwear in some of those pics....someone please teach her how to get in and out of the car like a lady!!!!!!


 
At least she's wearing underwear. That's some progress. 

this is so gross but I wonder if her dad orders her to put on underwear, or he checks...ugh, ewww...nasty thoughts leave my head now!



gucci lover said:


> Man oh man, these attorny fees are through the roof. I wish someone would give me $1500 a week so i can spend!! haha even though that is her own money, but still... it's good to know they are taking care of her finances. I know that $1500 a week is nothing in Britney's world, but I think that is a fair amount to give to her. *$1500 to her is probably like $500.*


 
More like 5 cents...50 cents at most.


----------



## twiggers

Lol devoted.....yes, underwear is an improvement I suppose LOL


----------



## sara999

she is slowly progressing but i'm not 100% sure that once the conservatorship is removed that she won't go back to same old crazy britbrit.

i wish she'd just rock short hair and remove those gnarly extensions!


----------



## chaz

This caught my attention again,as I suddenly realised,she's in this pic on her own!!! No swarms of paps practically sitting on her head,or perching in her handbag to get a better shot!! Must be nice to be able to actually walk instead of being jostled along,wow,poor girl!


----------



## wordpast

sara999 said:


> she is slowly progressing but i'm not 100% sure that once the conservatorship is removed that she won't go back to same old crazy britbrit.
> *
> i wish she'd just rock short hair and remove those gnarly extensions*!



I agree! She should totally rock her real hair.


----------



## Kimm992

Ugh...still a train wreck.  I hope she gets better soon


----------



## iheartvuitton

From x17




Last night, while introducing Madonna at her induction to the Rock 'n Roll Hall of Fame, Justin Timberlake made some not-to-subtle references to his ex, Britney Spears.
  According to Us, Justin mused that "the world has always been full of Madonna wannabes and I might have even dated a couple."
  Calling his troubled ex a "wannabe"?  Nice.
  He then went on to say about the Material Mom that "she has still found time to kiss someone I may or may not have publicly kissed myself while I was in the audience. Of course you know I was talking about Sean Penn."
  Is it really kosher for Justin to be taking these kinds of jabs at Britney when she's so obviously down?


----------



## iheartvuitton

^^ I like her hair there!


----------



## iheartvuitton

I wish she'd smile.



 		Is Britney A Shadow Of Her Former Self?			 		 HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears


----------



## iheartvuitton

^ The video from last night actually shows her smiling for a split second while talking to her body guard, and then some psycho pap ON THE ROOF of the restaurant trying to get a picture of her.


----------



## Jahpson

there she goes with those boots again. lol


----------



## Kimm992

Someone needs to burn those hideous boots!!  Ugh!!


----------



## RoseMary

the hair looks better though.


----------



## pursegrl12

i think her hair looks really good!


----------



## iheartvuitton

pursegrl12 said:


> i think her hair looks really good!



Me too!


----------



## caitlin1214

sara999 said:


> she is slowly progressing but i'm not 100% sure that once the conservatorship is removed that she won't go back to same old crazy britbrit.


This is why I don't believe it should be removed until they can be absolutely sure she can handle things by herself.


----------



## caitlin1214

iheartvuitton said:


> From x17
> 
> Last night, while introducing Madonna at her induction to the Rock 'n Roll Hall of Fame, Justin Timberlake made some not-to-subtle references to his ex, Britney Spears.
> According to Us, Justin mused that "the world has always been full of Madonna wannabes and I might have even dated a couple."
> Calling his troubled ex a "wannabe"? Nice.
> He then went on to say about the Material Mom that "she has still found time to kiss someone I may or may not have publicly kissed myself while I was in the audience. Of course you know I was talking about Sean Penn."
> Is it really kosher for Justin to be taking these kinds of jabs at Britney when she's so obviously down?


 

You know, I would believe that if it were, say, 2001 just after they broke up. 

Right now, I just think X17 is just reading into what he said and manipulating it so it comes off as a slam against Britney.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears quite distraught and tired when leaving SHU restaurant (03/10/08)


 Britney Spears quite distraught and tired when leaving SHU restaurant (03/10/08)


 Britney Spears quite distraught and tired when leaving SHU restaurant (03/10/08)


 Britney Spears quite distraught and tired when leaving SHU restaurant (03/10/08)


 Britney Spears quite distraught and tired when leaving SHU restaurant (03/10/08)


 Britney Spears arriving for dinner at SHU restaurant in California (03/10/08)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears arriving for dinner at SHU restaurant in California (03/10/08)


 Britney Spears arriving for dinner at SHU restaurant in California (03/10/08)


 Britney Spears arriving for dinner at SHU restaurant in California (03/10/08)


 Britney Spears arriving for dinner at SHU restaurant in California (03/10/08)


 Britney Spears arriving for dinner at SHU restaurant in California (03/10/08)


 Britney Spears arriving for dinner at SHU restaurant in California (03/10/08)


 Britney Spears arriving for dinner at SHU restaurant in California (03/10/08)


Totally love that she has gone lighter with her  hair.


----------



## chaz

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> there she goes with those boots again. lol


 
Are they the same ones?? I thought they had a straight top,and not curved like a cowboy boot,Probably totally wrong!!! I never really noticed??
If it is the same pair at least she can't be accused of being a wasteful celeb!!!!

Jeez,I've got boots that are,dare I say it,about 5 years old and still look alright,I looked after them,but yeh they do smell a bit inside!!


----------



## chaz

And though she looks really drained and tired,I htink her hair looks the best I've seen it in ages!!! I like it!!


----------



## caitlin1214

*FIRST LOOK: Britney Animated for New Video*

Originally posted Tuesday March 11, 2008 04:15 PM EDT

Britney Spears is animated in her newest video &#8211; literally! 

Screen shots from the pop star's upcoming single "Break the Ice" show anime Spears as a futuristic, bodysuit-clad superhero as well as a building named "Victory." 

According to the U.K.'s _The Sun_, the cartoon treatment was Spears's idea and based on her steamy "Toxic" clip. 


(http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20183516,00.html)


----------



## caitlin1214

*Neil Patrick Harris &#8216;Shocked&#8217; By Britney Casting*

March 11, 2008

*Neil Patrick Harris* is embracing the news that Britney Spears will appear on his CBS sitcom _How I Met Your Mother_ &#8212; and he&#8217;s also having some fun with the idea.&#8220;I was shocked that Madame Spears was willing to come and do some acting,&#8221; Harris, 34, tells _Entertainment Tonight_. COLOR]
Noting &#8220;she hasn&#8217;t acted in a while,&#8221; Harris goes on to say, &#8220;This is a very interesting role. It is very not like her at all in real life in any of her previous chapters.&#8221;
In April 2006, Spears guest-starred on NBC&#8217;s _Will & Grace_ as a two-faced conservative talk-show host alongside Sean Hayes&#8217;s flamboyant character Jack.
On _How I Met Your Mother_ &#8212; set to air March 24 &#8212; &#8220;She plays the secretary to another girl that Ted [Josh Radnor] is after. So, it will be very unlike any Britney we have seen before, and we have seen a lot of Britney recently.&#8221;
Harris also tells _ET_ that paparazzi will not be a problem when Spears, 26, shows up, because the series is shot on the secure FOX lot.
But he jokingly muses: &#8220;What if she shows up on set and she is absolutely, totally normal and that whole thing has been a big ruse?&#8221;
As he imagines it, &#8220;She is smoking a cigarette and [says], &#8216;Oh yes, it is all a big bit. I have a master plan.&#8217; &#8221; _&#8211;Stephen M. Silverman_

(http://tvwatch.people.com/2008/03/11/neil-patrick-harris-shocked-by-britney-casting/)


This is the video of the interviw: http://www.etonline.com/news/2008/03/59404/index.html


----------



## stacmck

I love Brit's new hair!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I agree, I like her hair! Smile Britney!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she lookign so much better..hope she continues this way
r


----------



## twiggers

Her hair looks great!!!!! Saw her on TMZ tonight and it was looking good. Although I will say that she still looks very tired and worn out! Can't wait to see the episode of 'How I Met Your Mother' and I don't even watch the show!


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ I do, and I can't wait.


----------



## gucci lover

i'll join the club and say her hair is looking great.
It looks like they are trying to get it back to blonde???  I hope so!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Her pink top's cute. I also like the jeans, the boots and the ring. 


(And notice she's wearing a bra.)


----------



## fufu

Love her new hair color. I hope she gets better and better, I miss the old her.


----------



## BagAngel

Her hair looks good, I so hope she is doing better!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Hair is a huge improvement. Hopefully she'll leave it lighter for a while.


----------



## noon

Her hair is def looking better.


----------



## cocogirl07

She is looking better and better I love her hair and her outfit!


----------



## Mishka33

Looking good and I love her  hair!!!! I like the blonde on her the best!! keep it brit..


----------



## devoted

the recent pics posted are of her looking so tired and depressed, she is not looking better at all. Just because she might be wearing nicer clothes and her hair isn't as messy doesn't mean anything....it's all in her face and eyes, and it's obvious she's miserable. She is actually looking worse....I guess now I really don't mind the panty-less outings, the greasy hair, the dirty clothes...because she at least looked somewhat happy. Wow, I really feel bad for her.


----------



## gucci lover

just a little repeat but with a little more added info 



Tuesday, March 11, 2008 
*Britney Spears Returns to Television*






While we&#8217;ve all been waiting for her victorious comeback tour, Britney Spears has been gearing up for a return to television. And the &#8220;Toxic&#8221; singer will be appearing on the March 24th episode of CBS&#8217; &#8220;How I Met Your Mother.&#8221;
Brit will play Abby, a receptionist at a doctor&#8217;s office who falls for Josh Radnor&#8217;s character Ted when he comes in to have a tattoo removed.


&#8220;How I Met Your Mother&#8221; creator Craig Thomas recently told press he was overjoyed when Spears&#8217; peeps approached him about a guest starring role. &#8220;Britney&#8217;s people ended up coming to CBS and expressing interest in our show, and we were thrilled: &#8216;Britney Spears watches our show!&#8217;&#8221;
And unlike most business decisions, this one happened in mere minutes. &#8220;We heard that they read about the part on Thursday. We were literally in the middle of a re-write of that script, and they said, &#8216;Oh, we&#8217;re having dinner with Britney tonight, and she likes the show. Can you get her a script a half-hour from now?&#8217; So we just sort of busted a** for the next 40 minutes, hit print and showed her our in-progress rewrite of the episode. She got in and thought the character was really funny and said yes the very next day.&#8221;
According to Thomas, the &#8220;Gimme More&#8221; singer was an instant hit among the cast and crew. &#8220;She seemed to fit right in! She was having a good time. She was laughing. And it&#8217;s a very sweet, romantic episode, so the vibe in the room was just very fun. Everyone was having a good time, and I think she had a good time.&#8221;


----------



## Nola

^She looks pretty, hope she´s feeling well.


----------



## chaz

devoted said:


> the recent pics posted are of her looking so tired and depressed, she is not looking better at all. Just because she might be wearing nicer clothes and her hair isn't as messy doesn't mean anything....it's all in her face and eyes, and it's obvious she's miserable. She is actually looking worse....I guess now I really don't mind the panty-less outings, the greasy hair, the dirty clothes...because she at least looked somewhat happy. Wow, I really feel bad for her.


 
I agree,she does look really sad and worn out.I think now she is getting straighter,things are weighing on her more now,and she isn't in that bubble of denial any longer,she has so much on her plate,its no wonder she looks so miserable.Poor kid.


----------



## twiggers

She does look sad and tired....but I am wondering now if it is an act for the paps? Maybe she is sick and tired of them???? IDK!


----------



## chaz

^^^^^ Hahahaha!! Good greif I know I would be !!!


----------



## Kimm992

twiggers said:


> She does look sad and tired....but I am wondering now if it is an act for the paps? Maybe she is sick and tired of them???? IDK!



If she were THAT sick and tired of them then she'd stay home and send someone else out to run her errands for a while.


----------



## Veelyn

Wow. She looks great! so much better!


----------



## twiggers

Kimm992 said:


> If she were THAT sick and tired of them then she'd stay home and send someone else out to run her errands for a while.


 

Well except for the fact that the only time we see her now is to go and work out, work on the TV show, and the occasional dinner.


----------



## iheartvuitton

twiggers said:


> Well except for the fact that the only time we see her now is to go and work out, work on the TV show, and the occasional dinner.



I agree with that.  Also I think if she were to stay cooped up inside her home for weeks, the paps would be even crazier trying to get a shot of her & there would be more chaos than there already is.


----------



## caitlin1214

I do think she looks sad, but I agree with the poster who said she doesn't have this bubble of denial anymore. 


Poor thing's probably walking around thinking, "My God, what have I gotten myself into?"



It may not seem like it now, Britney, but you're making progress. Good for you and keep going!



Remember two things: 

The darkest hour is just before dawn


and


This, too, shall pass.


----------



## wordpast

Love the new hair color!


----------



## cocogirl07

X17 XCLUSIVE - Britney's On Set! 
HOT LINKS : Britney Spears 









Here are just a couple shots of [COLOR=blue! important][FONT='Trebuchet MS', Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif][COLOR=blue! important][FONT='Trebuchet MS', Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Britney[/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR] arriving this morning to the Fox lot in Century City. She got there around 7:30 to start taping her cameo on _How I Met Your Mother_. 
Brit's still shooting now; meanwhile, her bodyguard rushed back to her house around 9:30 -- we're not sure why. Seemed odd because he was in a big hurry. Hmmm ...
Remember when Brit did _Will and Grace_ back in February 2006?


----------



## twiggers

That last pic is old right????? Shoot....if it is she needs to get her hair back to that length...it looks good!!!!


----------



## iheartvuitton

^^ I assumed that was this morning bc when she did Will & Grace she was pregnant.  At least I was hoping it was this morning! lol


----------



## stacmck

If that is from this morning she looks GREAT!


----------



## noon

Im pretty sure that is an old pic.


----------



## cocogirl07

Britney's new Break the ice video!

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=30156320


----------



## caitlin1214

I love how she looks in the last picture and I like the video.


----------



## chaz

twiggers said:


> Well except for the fact that the only time we see her now is to go and work out, work on the TV show, and the occasional dinner.


 
I agree,there has been no crazy late night shopping,Starbucks,gas station visits,she does seem to be going out only when necessary now.Hope she's gettin plenty of rest in the meantime??

 I realised too,when you are on meds,they can cause sleeplessness,until you start taking sleeping tablets to control that side of things,I wonder if thats whats up,shes tired and can't sleep so she's gettin really worn out,dunno for sure,just a thought.


----------



## jennifleur

oooh! Can't wait to watch the video!

Yeah! The meds she must be taking make you like a total zombie. A few weeks after I was put on them, DH and I went on a 3 day trip to Baltimore to go to the aquarium and other stuff, and I had to sit down on a bench at least every hour. I actually fell asleep at the table when we were having dinner!!! LOL! 
Usually they give you these types of meds for severe mania, and to make you sleep at night. (i think i was at around 72 hrs. and started doing some pretty stupid crazy stuff at one of my worst manic episodes.) What they DON'T tell you is that they can do that to you. ^^^^
They take you from  to zzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......
now, they work beautifully for some ppl. though :0)

Oh, and I'm usually biased because I have really dark hair and the pale skin (got a bit o' the Irish blood in me!) but I looooove Brit's hair lighter! I really hope she's going all the way back to blonde, too. 
I was watching old vids and interviews on youtube the other night, and I miss her!!! But she's definitely on the right trackand getting better!


----------



## gucci lover

I love "break the ice" that's my fav song on the album.  
Oh wow, i thought that was an old pic of britney...  i guess we'll 
need someone to confirm.


----------



## DamierAddict

omg this video.. 
is this a joke?
what is this CRAP?!!!
so upsetting =[


----------



## DamierAddict

btw. thats 100% an old picture of britney!


----------



## kittenslingerie

The short hair is cute on her. I don't remember that hair do on her.


----------



## gucci lover

*Kevin Federline: Role in Legally Blonde &#8220;Fell Apart Over Money&#8221; *
Wednesday March 12, 2008 






*Kevin Federline won't be headed to Broadway after all.*
*The rapper, 29, was in talks for a trio of roles in Legally Blonde &#8212; including the UPS guy who inspires the &#8220;bend and snap.&#8221;*
*But a source close to him tells Usmagazine.com, "It fell apart. He is really upset because he wanted it to happen."*
*The source adds that it was a "money issue."*
*Federline, says the source, "still wants to do it and maybe it can be saved, but for now it&#8217;s not happening."*
*&#8220;Nothing was ever confirmed,&#8221; his rep tells Us.*


Kevin should have accepted the offer no matter what they would have paid him! Hey, you gotta start somewhere right??? So many "starving" artists would have accepted in a heartbeat . It would have been a great "*working*" experience form him. I guess it is "all about the money" K-FED lolz. - GL


----------



## twiggers

Seriously...dude needs to get a J-O-B!


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^ Hahaha!! True,and since his venture into the music scene was a bit,ah,rubbish,he would surely have to work his way up to the stage of commanding his own salary by proving himself good at it and worth being able to do that?? Lol!! Just a thought!


----------



## gucci lover

Im sure he wasn't "top dollar" in their eyes! lolz...


----------



## DamierAddict

proof that this is an old pic:









that biatch felicia in the baground


----------



## Veelyn

Brit I love ya.. but seriously, this video??!!


----------



## Jahpson

Britney was never that big, unless that photo was taken after her kids.


----------



## LVobsessed415

I wish brit would take out her extensions.


----------



## chaz

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> Britney was never that big, unless that photo was taken after her kids.


 
I still think she looks cute though,suits having curves!!! She looks healthy!


----------



## Bag Fetish

The Boys Are Back - Again!                      HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears 








 Due to _How I Met Your Mother_'s early call time, Britney Spears wasn't able to see her boys when her mother Lynn brought them by for a visit yesterday morning. 
  That's OK - there's always tomorrow!
  Sean and Jayden were picked up from Kevin's this morning for another 9 AM visit with their mother. As usual, everyone stayed inside until noon, when Britney's time with the boys ran out and they had to go home to daddy. (Stay tuned to X17online for pix of the kids leaving Britney's house, by the way - we've got snaps coming your way any minute now!)


----------



## twiggers

Thanks for clearing that up Damier!


----------



## devoted

This must be fake...on ONTD, there's a report Brit is being offered 4 million bucks to perform in a venue in Dubai. 4 million? Wow, how much would they have offered her during her "Hot Years". 100 million?
If this is true, good for Brit. Nice little vacation in Dubai, singing a few songs, etc.


----------



## noon

^ i could believe that. Mariah Carey gets about a million for private parties i think. I dont remember now but it was ALOT.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

devoted said:


> This must be fake...on ONTD, there's a report Brit is being offered 4 million bucks to perform in a venue in Dubai. 4 million? Wow, how much would they have offered her during her "Hot Years". 100 million?
> If this is true, good for Brit. Nice little vacation in Dubai, singing a few songs, etc.


 
I think it's a possibility.  Amy Winehouse was offered (did she end up taking it?) 1million from LVMH to perform one song at some event


----------



## twiggers

I hope she does it....it wouldn't be televised over here or anything and maybe she could relax and not be pressured!


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^^ True!


----------



## Veelyn

DamierAddict said:


> proof that this is an old pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that biatch felicia in the baground


 

Can someone tell me who "Felicia" is?!


----------



## wordpast

^her long time assistant and a family friend.


----------



## gucci lover

*Kim Kardashian Wants to Style Up Britney*

http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/images/photos/kim-kardashian-lax-*****.jpg 
Showing off her choice for the presidency, Kim Kardashian made her way through LAX Airport on Wednesday wearing a t-shirt reading ***** Is My Homeboy.
The socialite turned reality star is currently in the midst of trying to stir up attention for the second season of her reality series, Keeping Up with the Kardashians, which premiered this past Sunday night.


And what better way to do so than with a political statement and by talking about media magnet Britney Spears!
Kardashian, 27, spoke in a new video blog post about how she would love to give the Gimme More singer a little aid in the fashion department.
I would love, love, love to give Britney Spears a makeover, Kim tells. I think everyone wants to give her a makeover. But I think that she is so cute and sweet and has a great style. But its all fallen apart and its a mess now. I would love to bring her back to where she used to be.
Meanwhile, Kardashian has no qualms her her football star boyfriends look, telling: Reggie has great style. So, he doesnt really need much help.


----------



## gucci lover

Thursday, March 13, 2008 
*Britney Spears Loves Her TV Gig*







As a follow-up to the Gossip Girls story on Britney Spears return to the small screen on the hit show How I Met Your Mother, it sounds like shes having the time of her life.
She arrived n the set on time at 7:30am yesterday (shocker!) and will reportedly be filming her scenes all day today (Thursday) as well. Her sons Sean Preston and Jayden James are also scheduled to pay a visit to the set.


In response to the rave reviews shes been receiving from the shows cast and crew, the Toxic singer shared some kind words of her own. Spears told press, Working at How I Met Your Mother has been so terrific. Everyone, including the cast, the crew and the producers, has been wonderful and Abby is such a fun girl to play. Im having a blast!
Things are going so well, according to an insider, they may even consider making it a regular cameo. She had a lot of fun doing it and she even mentioned extending her character. Who knows? She got along really well with everyone.
You can catch Britney on How I Met Your Mother airing March 24th.


----------



## Jahpson

I would love to give Brit a makeover as well!!

starting with getting rid of those AWFUL extensions!! short hair can be sexy too!!

change that diet!! she needs to get use to eating properly COOKED food!! and stay away from those awful over-priced, over-hyped starbucks coffee!! she needs to start drinking water, juice and tea!!

then her wardrobe!! I would personally burn all her clothes (and those hideous boots) get her to start wearing some flats.

she needs to start wearing clothes that looked WASHED, IRONED, AND made to FIT!!!

what would you do? lol


----------



## Jahpson

oh yeah and what does Kim Kardashian know about style?

she would probably have Britney wearing lung-hugging super tight (make it look like it was spray painted) dresses!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I think even Kim's help could be an improvement. I would like to see the extentions removed or at least much shorter. I would like to a really good uplift bra, better makeup jobs, and some better fitting clothing that matches. And yes, throw away those boots. I think heels, louboutins would be best on Brit. I'm not for flats on her because I think they'll make her look stocky and shorten her legs too much.


----------



## gucci lover

I think Kim would do a great job on Britney.  Kim used to be stylist and closet organizer to the celebrities.  The clothes in the boutique that her and her sisters own have some really cute cute clothes.


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - The Real Britney Emerges!                      HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears 




















  Brit chilled on her back patio yesterday, puffing on a cig and putting on her favorite boots.  
  It's hard to find remnants of the 'old' Britney these days, but this is certainly a hint that the *REAL* Britney is still in there, under all that medication -- a Britney who dons cowboy boots with a dress is the real Brit!


----------



## Jahpson

wouldn't wearing heels all the time weaken the calf muscle? and she is a dancer!!


----------



## VenetiaWanter

The new hair is looking good for her. I reckon that she's just tired after all of this to be honest, and at least she's trying to get "into" new projects etc. And going to the dance studio nearly everyday!! Good on her I say! $1500 allowance a week isn't too bad lol


----------



## twiggers

Well if I were stylin' her...I'd get rid of the extensions, go back to blonde, some light makeup, wedges because she does have somewhat 'thicker' legs (even when she was skinny), jeans and t-shirts, and a nice bag. I think casual-chic is the way to go!


----------



## kittenslingerie

twiggers said:


> Well if I were stylin' her...I'd get rid of the extensions, go back to blonde, some light makeup, wedges because she does have somewhat 'thicker' legs (even when she was skinny), jeans and t-shirts, and a nice bag. I think casual-chic is the way to go!


Your ideas sound cute too. I think all our ideas would be better than the cowgirl boots.


----------



## devoted

noon said:


> ^ i could believe that. Mariah Carey gets about a million for private parties i think. I dont remember now but it was ALOT.


 


mello_yello_jen said:


> I think it's a possibility. Amy Winehouse was offered (did she end up taking it?) 1million from LVMH to perform one song at some event


 

I know celebs make tons of money performing for the super-wealthy private citizens out there, but Britney?! Now?! After her VMA performance?! For that much?! 

Overusing (?!) is annoying right?!

Britney between the years 1999-2003 would make sense.


----------



## noon

devoted said:


> I know celebs make tons of money performing for the super-wealthy private citizens out there, but Britney?! Now?! After her VMA performance?! For that much?!
> 
> Overusing (?!) is annoying right?!
> 
> Britney between the years 1999-2003 would make sense.


 
There would be so much hype around her even after all that. I know if someone told me Britney is doing some sort of party and I would make sure to go. Plus it wouldnt surprise me if someone in the royal family over there is a big brit fan!


----------



## twiggers

I bet you can't lip synch at those private parties either!!!! LOL


----------



## cocogirl07

Massive Firing -- You Can't Do Dat to Brit!
Posted Mar 14th 2008 6:10PM by TMZ Staff






UCLA Medical Center is terminating at least 13 staff members and suspending at least six others for looking at the confidential medical records of Britney Spears while she was hospitalized there.

The *LA Times* reports that in addition to these firings, at least six doctors will face disciplinary action for snooping into her computerized records at the hospital. Click here... it's not over yet


----------



## cocogirl07

Massive Firing -- You Can't Do Dat to Brit!
Posted Mar 14th 2008 6:10PM by TMZ Staff




UCLA Medical Center is terminating at least 13 staff members and suspending at least six others for looking at the confidential medical records of Britney Spears while she was hospitalized there.

The *LA Times* reports that in addition to these firings, at least six doctors will face disciplinary action for snooping into her computerized records at the hospital.

According to the Times, UCLA officials admitted this wasn't the first time Spears' privacy had been compromised. Several employees were caught snooping into her records in September 2005 after she gave birth to her first son, Sean Preston, at Santa Monica-UCLA Medical Center. A few of those employees were fired as well.

Spears was admitted to the hospital on January 31 -- after being placed on a "5150 hold" when it was determined she posed a danger to herself or others. She was released February 6.


----------



## Bag Fetish

*WOW!!*

         UCLA Medical Workers Fired For Looking At Britney's Records!                      HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears 




  UCLA Medical Center is firing at least 13 employees an has suspended six others for looking at [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Spears[/FONT][/FONT]' computerized records, reports the LA Times.  Six doctors are also being disciplined for accessing the confidential files.
  This isn't the first case of employee's snooping into Spears' records -- several workers were caught snooping into her medical files after the birth of Sean Preston in September 2005 and some were fired.
  The Times' report says those being fired had not accessed files pertaining to Spears' most recent hospitalization in the psychiatric ward, but from previous hospitalizations. The hospital says they do routine checks on the digital trail connected to patients' files to learn of any possible patient privacy breaches.
  Of those being fired, none is a doctor and the union leader representing the health workers who are being fired said she hopes the punishments are being administered fairly, insinuating that by not firing any doctors, the hospital may be acting inconsistently in their discipline of the offenders.
  Is it possible the hospital's investigation could lead back to media outlets and individual reporters who may have offered money to UCLA employees for information on Britney? I guess we'll soon find out!


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE: Jayden Hits The Gym! 















 It's never too early to start getting in shape for the summer - just ask [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Spears[/FONT][/FONT]' son Jayden!
  Our cameramen just snapped these adorable photos of Jayden being brought out of a gym. How long do you give the tyke before he's able to bench-press his bodyguard?


----------



## Kimm992

Cute kid!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Regarding the people looking at Britney's medical records, I posted this in the George Clooney Medical Records Revealed thread, but I thought I'd reiterate (I edited so it would fit in here):


_Yes, she's Britney Spears. Yes, she's had various visits to hospitals. Yes, she's famous, and yes, people want to know more about her, but she was still a patient and those were her confidential medical records. She's a patient, and his records are not items for gossip. Those employees deserved to be fired. 

What they did was disgusting and unethical and it goes against everything someone in the medical field is taught during training. _

_The number one thing we're taught is doctor/patient confidentiality! _


_Sorry, this especially just irritates me to NO end! _


_Um, I can't say what I REALLY want to say because the Forum only allows me to use eight censored smileys in one post, and that's not nearly enough._


----------



## teemmmbee

NEW BRITNEY VIDEO:

weird cartoonish anime animated video

http://new.music.yahoo.com/singleVideo/?vid=58399380


----------



## gucci lover

Awwww Jayden looks sooo cute!!!  I love his little "famous stars & straps" hoody and vans. I've always noticed that they are some pretty well dressed kids.  
He's so tiny in his bodyguard's arms


----------



## chaz

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> I would love to give Brit a makeover as well!!
> 
> starting with getting rid of those AWFUL extensions!! short hair can be sexy too!!
> 
> change that diet!! she needs to get use to eating properly COOKED food!! and stay away from those awful over-priced, over-hyped starbucks coffee!! she needs to start drinking water, juice and tea!!
> 
> then her wardrobe!! I would personally burn all her clothes *(and those hideous boots)* get her to start wearing some flats.
> 
> she needs to start wearing clothes that looked WASHED, IRONED, AND made to FIT!!!
> 
> what would you do? lol


 
LOL!!!(to burning her boots!!) But I agree,although her hair does look better than it has in ages,she would look great with a,cute,short sexy 'do. She has really 'neat' shaped face that would take short hair very well,and look oh so feminine!!


----------



## chaz

I LOVE this one!!!!!! He looks so happy!! And yeh?? Does'nt he look a lil tiny dot with that bodyguard!!??
At least he's safe,the paps would'nt mess with that man mountain! Lol,and these pics look like they were taken from a pretty safe distance!


----------



## twiggers

Awww he looks so cute!!!! And happy!!!!! Usually we are seeing him cry!

As for the medical records...I agree Caitlin...they all need to be fired, and not be allowed to work around confidential information! Idiots!


----------



## nataliam1976

spacytracy said:


> NEW BRITNEY VIDEO:
> 
> weird cartoonish anime animated video
> 
> http://new.music.yahoo.com/singleVideo/?vid=58399380




video is weird, but this song gets stuck! I clicked on it out of curiosity and cant stop listening to it over and over again :shame:


----------



## RoseMary

aww, so cute!


----------



## PrincessMe

i like this song, almost all her songs are great workout songs


----------



## wordpast

PrincessMe said:


> i like this song, *almost all her songs are great workout songs*


----------



## nataliam1976

PrincessMe said:


> i like this song, almost all her songs are great workout songs



so true I have her Greatest Hits on my workout playlist


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Pulled Over By Cops: The Whole Story 








[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Spears[/FONT][[/FONT]' day started innocuously enough, as the pop princess stopped by the Beverly Center to pay a visit to Claire's. Hey, fifteen hundred bucks a week can buy you a whole bunch of plastic bracelets!
  On the way home from the mall, however, Brit's driver got a little overzealous in his attempts to evade the paps and got flagged down by a cop. Luckily for Britney, those same paps seemed to put the cop on edge when they turned up with their [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]cameras[/FONT][/FONT] blazing - so he just waved Brit's driver off! Well, that's one way to beat a ticket!


----------



## gucci lover

^^Sweet!!  she has a RM bag.    Britt is looking better & better.


----------



## gucci lover

Saturday, March 15, 2008 
*Britney Spears: Bargain Shopper?*

Usually celebrities are known for their excessive habits, whether it be partying, working, or spending money. But last night Britney Spears showed the world that moderation is the name of her new game.
The Gimme More singer was all about spending less, stopping at her local Claires jewelry store for a pair of sunglasses and a belly ring totaling a whopping $17. 


She is on a $1500-a-week allowance, based around a debit card system that is overseen by her father/co-conservator Jamie Spears.
Miss Spears also stopped by Forever XXI for a few items. She looked casually cute in a blue sleeveless top and sunglasses, having tied her new golden locks back into a ponytail.



Enjoy the pictures of Britney out shopping at the Beverly Center (March 14).


----------



## TinaSoul

She looks good in those pictures...This outfit is different from the ones that she used to wear. I hope she will continue this way.


----------



## twiggers

That outfit is cute!!!!


----------



## VenetiaWanter

Jayden is soooo adorable *squeeezes* lol


----------



## Sternchen

She's been looking so much better lately   And I'm so glad that she's finally allowed to have contact with her children again...I bet that helps her a great deal, too


----------



## cocogirl07

*Britney&#8217;s Surprise Dinner Date: Mel Gibson*

By Bryan Alexander and Pernilla Cedenheim
Originally posted Sunday March 16, 2008 12:30 PM EDT

Britney Spears and Mel Gibson Photo by: Fame; Albert L. Ortega / WireImage
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only on Planet Britney. On Saturday Britney Spears started the day with another visit from her sons Preston and Jayden, and ended the evening at a Russian restaurant for a dinner meeting with Mel Gibson. 

The actor and the pop star &#8211; once neighbors in an exclusive Malibu community &#8211; were part of a two-hour group dinner at the Romanov restaurant in Studio City on Saturday. 

"It was exciting to have both of them here together," says one restaurant source. "We heard they hit it off and that Britney seemed excited." 

Clad in jeans, a green top and boots and chewing gum, Spears arrived at the Romanov restaurant with her friend Victoria. Gibson, accompanied by a few friends, soon joined them in the restaurant's private dining room, which features a 24-karat gold leaf ceiling, an ornate fireplace and a library stocked with such works as Leo Tolstoy's _War and Peace_. For two hours the group dined on filet mignon and Russian specialties, and drank water and soft drinks. 

Leaving the restaurant for her Studio City home around 8:15, Spears "looked happy," says an observer, "so it seems the meeting was a success."


----------



## caitlin1214

She has a work ethic now. 


Remember when her newest album first came out and it had been reported that the record company had pretty much given up on getting her to promote it? 



And now, she's made three videos (to promote her album), she's going to the dance studio and she has a guest role on How I Met Your Mother. 



Good for her. They're all steps in the right direction.


----------



## cocogirl07

Main 
X17 XCLUSIVE: The Spears Family Rallies 'Round The Babies 












The Spears family may be going through a particularly trying time right now - but they always manage to get it together for Jayden and Sean!
Check out these pix of Britney and Jamie out with the kids (and the court-appointed monitor) during a visit last week. It just warms our hearts to see the Spearses coming together for Britney's boys - especially when it leaves the tykes looking so happy!






_How I Met Your Mother And Grandfather_





 At play





 A quiet afternoon in


----------



## noon

The boys have gotten so big! Look at Sean, hes grown! they are so cute, I hope their love for mommy gets her better.


----------



## stacmck

She looks great in these new pics!

And her kids are cutie patooties.


----------



## iheartvuitton

I love these new pictures!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

The second picture is so sweet. It looks like they're running towards her. 
Like, "Mommy!"


----------



## caitlin1214

Remember during the Rock N Roll Hall of Fame induction of Madonna when Justin said there were so many 'Madonna wanna-bes' out there and everyone automatically assumed (I'm thinking wrongly) that he was referring to Britney? 

I'm thinking he meant Heidi Montag. 

Direct quote from Spencer about Heidi's album:

"When people hear what we have in the bank, it's gonna blow their minds," her manager-beau boasted. "Madonna, eat your heart out. Britney Spears, eat your heart out. I would say we have diamond records coming &#8211; they're gonna sell 10-million plus."


----------



## gucci lover

Awww i loved seeing the new pics at her house with the kids...  but x17 are
such snoops :ninja:.  Kind of creepy.  I wonder where they're located when they
capture all those photos of her on the patio.


----------



## twiggers

Awwww so good to see them all relaxing together!!!! Spending quality time together AT HOME is what this family needs! I hope she learns from this and realizes that she doesn't need to always be out and about!


----------



## Veelyn

Britney actually looks so happy in those pics. I'm so glad she is getting her life back on track! Go Brit!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE: Britney Meets Mom For Lunch (Now With Pix!) 











Looks like Jamie wasn't the only senior Spears to get some alone time with Britney this weekend - just yesterday, we caught Britney sneaking out with her mother Lynne!
  The pair quietly slipped into the Malibu Country Inn yesterday for a late-afternoon snack. Lynne was really going all-out to shield Britney from the cameras, too - she even held up her coat to block our shot!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney's Business Dinner 























So Britney had dinner with Mel Gibson at Romanov Russian restaurant Studio City on Saturday night, as X17online was the first to report. 
  Now the question everyone is asking is -- why?
  Give us your thoughts inside ...


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Brit's Lawyers -- Oh the Irony!*

Posted Mar 17th 2008 2:06PM by TMZ Staff
So we just read *the order* forcing Britney to pay $375,000 for K-Daddy's legal bill. Here's what jumped out at us.



In the order issued by Commish Scott Gordon, he notes that disso queen Laura Wasser charged Brit $164,972 in legal fees. Remember, Wasser handled the case for 10 months. She's the one who handled the divorce and fought for joint custody and dealt with Brit during the meltdown.

After Wasser quit, Brit hired Trope and Trope to rep her. On Trope's watch, Brit lost custody and visitation. Their bill for five months? $685,985.22 (the 22 cents is a killer). In fairness, Brit's craziness made it impossible for the Commish to do anything_ but _strip her of custody. But seriously, $685,985.22???!!!

So what did Shakespeare say again?


----------



## twiggers

WOW...that is some insane fees. I really wonder if they just milk these celebrities for everything they can!!!!


----------



## iheartvuitton

She's on the cover of the new TV Guide!





http://community.tvguide.com/blog-entry/TVGuide-News-Blog/Todays-News/Tv-Guide-Exclusive/800035662


----------



## gucci lover

^^^^yayyyy!!! she's coming back ya'lll... lolz





Monday, March 17, 2008 

*Britney Spears is Lutfi-Free For Another Month*





Hes at the center of the Britney Spears breakdown controversy, and Sam Lutfi is expected to be legally kept from seeing the pop singer for yet another month.
The temporary restraining order on Lutfi was scheduled to expire today, but Jamie and Lynn Spears have taken measures to extend it for 30 days.


If Sam wants to get the order dropped, hell have to jump through a few hoops. Los Angeles family lawyer Scott Weston told press, In order to have a restraining order dropped, Lutfi would have to convince the judge that all the evidence against him being a threat to the family is wrong.
And that wont be easy. Brits mom previously accused Sam of drugging and verbally abusing the Gimme More singer. And based on Britneys past few months, it doesnt seem to be an outlandish notion.
Stay tuned to the Gossip Girls for the latest on the Sam Lutfi restraining order drama.


----------



## twiggers

Wooohooo about the TV guide cover! Can someone make sure to post reminders for us all on the 24th? I don't want to miss it!


----------



## gucci lover

I was browsing denimblog.com and came across these pics of Britney wearing True Religions.  Sweeet!!!

but i wonder if the 2nd two pics are the same jeans as the first... they don't look the same.


----------



## scarlett_2005

She looks great on the TV guide cover!


----------



## Nola

She´s starting to look really cute and healthy. I´m glad she´s back with mama.


----------



## twiggers

Seeing those older pics from the denim site really makes me like the lighter hair better!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney's Cars For Sale! 







  Looks like Britney's dad is looking to unload his daughter's fleet of cars.  
  In today's hearing, Commissioner Reva Goetz approved the sale of Britney Spears' vehicles:
  "I assume this was requested by Mr. Wallet [Jamie Spears' attorney and co-conservator]?" asked Goetz.
  That was confirmed and Sam Ingham, Britney's court-appointed counsel replied:
  "I have no objection to this."
  By, by, SL!  Hey, how much you askin' Jamie?  Will Brit's rides be on Ebay?


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Brit Visited By Doc			 		 HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears 




  Britney's doctor was dropped off about an hour ago at UCLA Medical Center by Britney's bodyguard, chauffeured in Brit's SUV.
  Looks like Britney's keeping up with her court-mandated mental health routine and we can only hope it's having a positive effect! 
  It's hard to tell these days, since Brit rarely speaks ...


----------



## Bag Fetish

*
Brit's Dad Selling Her Rides From Under Her*

Posted Mar 17th 2008 5:10PM by TMZ Staff





Britney's conservators got the judge today to authorize them to sell some of Brit's cars. Thank God someone is trying to get her off the road!

Co-conservator Andrew Wallet made the request in court. The exact makes and models of the cars were not discussed in open court.

 The judge also did what TMZ told you he'd do -- *extended the restraining order* against Sam Lutfi for another month

As we first reported, Lutfi agreed not to fight the restraining order and allow the extension. That means Lutfi must continue to stay 2 1/2 football fields away from the Britster and basically have no contact with her at all.


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^^^ All sounds good positive moves,I hope she can keep it all together when her folks are'nt around as much.Would be so lovely to see her back to how she used to be,happy and a bit more carefree!!


----------



## twiggers

That is great!!!!! Girl didn't need all those cars anyhow!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney's Little Blue Book 












Once again, we saw Britney clutching her tiny copy of the Zohar as she went to meet her mother for lunch in Malibu.   
  Seems like Britney's returning to [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Kabbalah[/FONT][/FONT], the religion she was first introduced to by Madonna, during her time of need.
  Now that she's returned to Kabbalah - wonder if she'll return to being friends with Madonna?  
  Madonna _is_ the queen of reinvention (and now a rock 'n roll Hall of Famer) and with Brit's return to the small screen, she might already be on her way - but with Madge by her side, [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney[/FONT][/FONT] could get there even quicker!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney's Boys Spend St. Patty's Day With Grandma Lynne 















Sean and Jayden got a lucky St. Patty's day visit from Lynne over at Kevin's house yesterday.
  Although we see Sean's got his green on, where's Jayden's?


----------



## VenetiaWanter

Adorable, sooo cute. I have a quick question if anyone knows about it? 

If Britney was being drugged by that dude, does that mean that the courts will be a tad nicer and give her more visitation? And then eventually when she's back to her normal self she'll get joint custody? (Not  sure on US social care) xx


----------



## snowbird

VenetiaWanter said:


> Adorable, sooo cute. I have a quick question if anyone knows about it?
> 
> If Britney was being drugged by that dude, does that mean that the courts will be a tad nicer and give her more visitation? And then eventually when she's back to her normal self she'll get joint custody? (Not  sure on US social care) xx


 
I don't think that the courts aren't "being nice" to Britney by keeping her from having visitation.  I would think that once they have some evidence that she is well and fit enough to take care of her boys  and provide a safe and stable  environment for them she will get more visitation.


----------



## gucci lover

the boys looks sooo cute.  Everyone looks very happy!!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

PrincessMe said:


> i like this song, almost all her songs are great workout songs


 
ITA!


----------



## gucci lover

*Spears' friend objects to commissioner*

03/18/2008 7:51 PM, AP
John Rogers 

Britney Spears' friend Osama "Sam" Lutfi has filed papers objecting to the Superior Court commissioner assigned to the pop star's conservatorship case. 
Lutfi filed the papers Friday, but was not present for a hearing Monday at which Commissioner Reva Goetz extended a temporary restraining order against him until April 16. 
His one-sentence filing said: "Please take notice that Osama "Sam" Lutfi will not stipulate to the above-referenced case being heard by Reva Goetz, commissioner presiding, to whom the above-entitled case has been assigned." 
The document was signed and indicated Lutfi was representing himself. 
Although the document was filed Friday, it did not reach the courtroom in time for Monday's hearing, Superior Court spokesman Allan Parachini said Tuesday. 
Parachini said Lutfi can appear in court on April 16 to ask for the case to be reassigned to a judge. 
Commissioners perform many of the same duties as judges, but all parties have to agree to a commissioner hearing a case. 
Michael Sands, a spokesman for Lutfi, said during the weekend that Lutfi agreed to abide by the terms of the restraining order for another month. 
The order directs Lutfi to stay at least 250 yards away from the pop star and her homes. The order was requested by Spears' mother, Lynne, when Spears was hospitalized on a psychiatric hold at UCLA Medical Center.


----------



## gucci lover

Tuesday, March 18, 2008 
*Britney Spears Ordered to Pay K-Feds Bills*





In the latest update surrounding the Britney Spears courtroom drama, a judge ordered the Gimme More singer to pony up $375,000 in lawyer fees for Kevin Federline.
Los Angeles Court Commissioner Scott Gordon decided that the Toxic mommys actions had led to significant delays in the custody case, hence she was responsible for covering the costs of said delays.



The $375,000 ruling was less than K-Feds side had hoped for. Mark Vincent Kaplan, Federlines lawyer, had originally asked for nearly $500,000 to cover the costs.
The judgment comes a day after the restraining order on Brits pal Sam Lutfi was extended for yet another month.


----------



## twiggers

I'm glad the judge was reasonable and did not award full lawyer's costs!


----------



## iheartvuitton

*Britney Returns to Mel-ibu*

Posted Mar 19th 2008 6:45AM by TMZ Staff
Though Mel "King of Malibu" Gibson was nowhere to be seen, Britney and her family went to Spears' other 'hood last night for an _intimate_ dinner at Paradise Cove Beach Cafe. 



Britney was joined (and blocked) by her mom, dad, and at least 20 flash-happy photogs.


----------



## iheartvuitton

^^^ I guess they have nothing to report about her right now, except for the fact she went out to dinner last night!


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney Spears at Paradise Cove (18.03.2008)

**

*


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## Bag Fetish

Sam Is Back!  And He's Fighting The Superior Court Commissioner ...                      HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears      Sam Lutfi 





  Sam Lutfi filed papers objecting to Superior Court Commissioner Reva Goetz's assignment to Britney Spears' conservatorship case on Friday, according to the AP (via OMG!).
  According to the report, Lutfi filed the papers on Friday but was too late for them to reach the courtroom in time to affect Monday's hearing. The documents indicate that Lutfi is representing himself in this matter. On Monday, Sam agreed to the extension of the restraining order against him but this filing relates to the conservatorship granted to Brit's dad Jamie.
  Sam and his spokesperson Michael Sands, have been making their case to the media that Goetz has a conflict of interest in the case and, they claim, because she did not graduate from an accredited law school.


----------



## RoseMary

scary!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Brit Grabs A Bite With The Folks                      HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears      Jamie Spears      Lynne Spears 











 Britney Spears? Out for a family dinner with her folks? Sounds like Paradise to us!
  The famous family headed over to Paradise Cove Beach Cafe in Malibu for a little seafood last night. Looks like all that family togetherness is starting to pay off, huh?
  Unfortunately, even though Britney was on her best behavior, her folks still insisted on blocking as many shots as possible. Hey, these days we're grateful for _any_ chance to see Britney - even if it's just for a second!


----------



## wordpast

Sam needs to get over it! Go away!


----------



## chaz

What is the deal with this guy? Really?? Is he just really stupid,or really deluded?


----------



## devoted

RoseMary said:


> scary!


 
I know! If I saw that face near me I would pepper spray it. She looks like she's about to kill someone...hopefully she's just practicing the "psycho face" for the paps. She looked happier with Adnan and Sam, funny how she appears so miserable around the people who actually care for her.


----------



## Obsessive lv

I am sure if there were 30+ people snapping as many pics as they could per second they would take a few pics of you with your eyes half open, closed, mid blink, zombi faced as well.  QUOTE (Hey, these days we're grateful for _any_ chance to see Britney - even if it's just for a second!) They are greatful for the chance to take a pic cuz they aren't making any money off of her right now. 

They just won't leave this girl alone to get healthy and they can't figure out why she is not their good friend anymore, she is getting healthy and putting her life back together and I am sure she would love to forget she ever gave them such a close look at her life in the first place when she clearly was not well and they pandered to that as well as her so called manager/caretaker assistants.  Lufti needs to be kept as far away from her as possible forever if that is what it takes.


----------



## Jahpson

Sam needs to find a job. Burger King is always hiring.

I wonder why Brit's folks never thought of getting tinted windows for their vehicles?

Im glad that her parents are taking care of her. rather then then some lawyer or attention who*e (see Sam and Adnan) on payroll!!!


----------



## Jahpson

devoted said:


> I know! If I saw that face near me I would pepper spray it. She looks like she's about to kill someone...hopefully she's just practicing the "psycho face" for the paps. She looked happier with Adnan and Sam, funny how she appears so miserable around the people who actually care for her.


 

you would be smiling too, if you were surrounded by "yes" people!!

sometimes its your own family who care and love you that will be there for you and support you (even if it means they have to take over what you lost control of)


----------



## twiggers

Maybe she's messing with them LOL


----------



## iheartvuitton

Obsessive lv said:


> I am sure if there were 30+ people snapping as many pics as they could per second they would take a few pics of you with your eyes half open, closed, mid blink, zombi faced as well.  QUOTE (Hey, these days we're grateful for _any_ chance to see Britney - even if it's just for a second!) They are greatful for the chance to take a pic cuz they aren't making any money off of her right now.
> 
> They just won't leave this girl alone to get healthy and they can't figure out why she is not their good friend anymore, she is getting healthy and putting her life back together and I am sure she would love to forget she ever gave them such a close look at her life in the first place when she clearly was not well and they pandered to that as well as her so called manager/caretaker assistants.  Lufti needs to be kept as far away from her as possible forever if that is what it takes.



I agree with you.

I watched a video from that night w/her eyes like that...and in the video you can see it for not even half of a second, where she does that w/her eyes...she was moving around in her seat, and of course they're passing THAT picture around.  It happened so fast they prob didn't get a picture and screen captured it from the video.


----------



## Cat

iheartvuitton said:


> *Britney Returns to Mel-ibu*
> 
> Posted Mar 19th 2008 6:45AM by TMZ Staff
> Though Mel "King of Malibu" Gibson was nowhere to be seen, Britney and her family went to Spears' other 'hood last night for an _intimate_ dinner at Paradise Cove Beach Cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> Britney was joined (and blocked) by her mom, dad, and at least 20 flash-happy photogs.


 
I guess no one bothered to teach anyone in this family how to use a washing machine or iron.
You'd think these people would have enough pride about themselves to put on clean clothing before going out to dine in public.Even the Beverly Hillbillys managed to wear clean clothing in a public setting.











Sam may as well move on to someone new,Britney won't be calling the shots anytime soon.


----------



## snowbird

Bag Fetish said:


> Sam Is Back!  And He's Fighting The Superior Court Commissioner ...                      HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears      Sam Lutfi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Lutfi filed papers objecting to Superior Court Commissioner Reva Goetz's assignment to Britney Spears' conservatorship case on Friday, according to the AP (via OMG!).
> According to the report, Lutfi filed the papers on Friday but was too late for them to reach the courtroom in time to affect Monday's hearing. The documents indicate that Lutfi is representing himself in this matter. On Monday, Sam agreed to the extension of the restraining order against him but this filing relates to the conservatorship granted to Brit's dad Jamie.
> Sam and his spokesperson Michael Sands, have been making their case to the media that Goetz has a conflict of interest in the case and, they claim, because she did not graduate from an accredited law school.


 
Why should Sam be allowed to file anything at all having to do with the conversatorship case?  What legal right does he have to do something like that?  I understand why he is complaining...his meal ticket is gone, but it seems odd that his complaint isn't thrown out.


----------



## stacmck

snowbird said:


> Why should Sam be allowed to file anything at all having to do with the conversatorship case?  What legal right does he have to do something like that?  I understand why he is complaining...his meal ticket is gone, but it seems odd that his complaint isn't thrown out.


I was thinking the same thing...who is he now? He has absolutely nothing to do with Britney now.

What a loser.


----------



## caitlin1214

Maybe Satan . . . er, Sam is objecting to the fact that Britney's selling off a good number of her cars. (Maybe one of the ones being sold is the one she bought for him.)

And I agree with the general consensus . . . Sam's pissed off that his meal ticket is gone.


----------



## caitlin1214

Obsessive lv said:


> I am sure if there were 30+ people snapping as many pics as they could per second they would take a few pics of you with your eyes half open, closed, mid blink, zombi faced as well. QUOTE (Hey, these days we're grateful for _any_ chance to see Britney - even if it's just for a second!) They are greatful for the chance to take a pic cuz they aren't making any money off of her right now.
> 
> They just won't leave this girl alone to get healthy and they can't figure out why she is not their good friend anymore, she is getting healthy and putting her life back together and I am sure she would love to forget she ever gave them such a close look at her life in the first place when she clearly was not well and they pandered to that as well as her so called manager/caretaker assistants. Lufti needs to be kept as far away from her as possible forever if that is what it takes.


 
I agree.


----------



## twiggers

Did she buy a car for Sam too? I thought it was Adnan? LOL I can't keep up with her car purchases! I hope Dad somehow finds a way to take those vehicles back from those creeps!


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Sean Preston's Smile Gets A Little Brighter! 













  The world of Britney Spears' kids seems to be getting bigger and bigger every day - first we catch Jayden at the gym, and now Sean Preston at the dentist in Sherman Oaks!
  Unfortunately, if the look on Sean's face is any indication, he didn't find the experience particularly fun. We definitely got your back on that one, Sean!
  But seriously, though - aren't Britney's kids really starting to look their age? Good thing they're just as cute as ever - otherwise, we might not even recognize 'em!


----------



## Bag Fetish

*
Someone's Pimping Britney's Ride*


TMZ has obtained *documents* in the Britney Spears conservatorship case, and what's clear is that Brit has too many wheels spinning.




The commissioner signed an order giving the co-conservators the power to sell some of Brit's cars. And get this, the Britster owns seven -- count them -- seven cars. 

According to the documents, the cost of maintaining the vehicles is steep, what with insurance, maintenance and storage costs. The conservators say selling some of the rides "will save substantial expenses to the conservatorship estate."

The company that will sell the cars is going to make a sweet 5% commission.


----------



## gucci lover

Sean is toooo freaggin' cute.  haha what does his shirt say... LiL Punk??? I wonder if the top part says "Daddy's" hahaha cute!


----------



## Cat

http://entertainment.msn.com/music/hotgossip/3-19-08_3

*Brit Breaks Bread With Parents,Mel Gibson*


Those carefree days when Britney Spears caused traffic jams as she drove aimlessly around Los Angeles with a paparazzi battalion in tow are gone, replaced by low-key outings with her parents -- and the occasional Oscar winner. 
The under-close-supervision popster grabbed dinner Tuesday night at the Paradise Cove Beach Café in Malibu, Calif., with dad-cum-co-conservator Jamie and mom Lynne, who tried to block shutterbugs from getting a clear shot by holding a red coat over her daughter's extension-covered head. 
Brit looked surprisingly put-together in a white sundress and her go-to cowboy boots, although she remained stony-faced during the camera crush. 
And here's hoping the 'rents picked up the check, because OK! reports Spears' spendthrift ways, like her cruising, may be a thing of the past. 
"There's going to be some serious belt-tightening," a mole tells the magazine, which says her new team of advisers is trying to ensure her current fortune will provide a "comfortable" life for her and sons Sean, 2, and Jayden, 1. 
"Britney was never worth nearly as much as many thought she was," maintains the insider. "Those figures of $100 million or more were so off the mark." 

How off? OK! figures her coffers are filled with about $40 million. 
Among the concessions to thriftiness allegedly in the works: Britney, who is reportedly on a $1,500-a-week allowance, will give up her $30,000-a-month Malibu mansion; her monthly entertainment and vacation budget will be trimmed from $100,000 to about $10,000, and the $16,000-a-month she spent on ill-fitting clothes will be cut in half. 
"It's taken a huge team to bring some normalcy out of the chaos that existed," explains the source. 

"This team will have to be in place for years." 




Brit's minders are also clearing out the automotive clutter from her driveway. TMZ.com reports her conservators have received approval to unload several of her cars, which include a relatively new Mercedes, a Mini Cooper and an SUV. No word on which vehicles will get the heave-ho. 
In between having her life rebuilt by others, Spears found time last week to join Mel Gibson (yes, that Mel Gibson) and a few of his pals for dinner at a Russian restaurant in Los Angeles. 



According to People, this was the latest in a series of post-psych-ward meetings between Brit and the craggy-faced filmmaker, who has kept a low profile since his 2006 DUI bust. 
"Mel and his wife Robin clearly saw a woman in crisis and wanted to extend themselves in any way possible," a source tells the mag. "There are no expectations, there is no agenda. It's simply an act of human kindness ..." 

PageSix.com, however, believes Gibson hopes to convince Spears to warble a few hymns at his church. 
"Apparently, he is trying to get her to start attending his church [Church of the Holy Family] in Malibu," asserts a Spears "family insider." "We heard he asked her to sing at one of the weekly sessions there." 
Meanwhile, a spy tells E!'s Marc Malkin that the recent bull session over borscht was "all about sobriety ... Just a friendly dinner. They have mutual friends." 
As for Britney's much-hyped guest-starring turn on "How I Met Your Mother," the episode is set to air March 24 and will include her uttering the soon-to-be classic line, "Can we have sex and _then_ go shopping?" to Neil Patrick "Doogie Howser" Harris. Set those TiVos, people.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is Britney's Conservatorship Bogus?                      HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears 




  The attorney who claims to represent Britney Spears at her request, Jon Eardley, filed papers on Monday in his continuing effort to appeal Brit's conservatorship by her father Jamie, according to EOnline.  
  The documents include a declaration from UCLA law professor William McGovern, that says Britney should have been served notice of court proceedings going on while she was in the psych ward at UCLA. McGovern says the rule that allows for 5 days' notice NOT to be given did NOT apply to Brit's case and therefore, she should have been notified of the conservatorship proceedings.
  Because Britney was _not_ notified, the conservatorship should not have been good for more than 30 days, he says; and Brit's right to choose her own lawyer was also infringed upon.
  Will Eardley succeed in getting the conservatorship overturned?


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^Oooooh,that does'nt sound good.............


----------



## twiggers

UGH what an idiot...why doesn't this Eardley guy just go away.

BTW...have you guys seen the commercials for Britney's guest spot? She looks OK....the hair doesn't look THAT great....but better. Maybe it's on youtube...I'll look


----------



## twiggers




----------



## twiggers




----------



## twiggers




----------



## gucci lover

^^i think she looks great.  I totally forgot it was britney spears.


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Britney's on Fire!                      HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears 









  Or at least she will be if she gets too close to that gas tank!
  Here's our girl Brit - decked out in green - smoking a cig around her posh Beverly Hills home the other day. Check out those hot black sweats she's wearing with the pink girl pic below the waist! 
  Just make sure to put that cigarette out before you leave, Brit - no need to start an actual fire!


----------



## stacmck

She looks really good on "How I Met Your Mother"!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

She really does look great and love how she is getting better. It seems like everything is an improvement ! I say, Way to go Brit! Keep it up!


----------



## caitlin1214

I can't wait to see Monday's episode.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I'm going to have to pencil Monday in, don't want to miss it either^^^^^^


----------



## twiggers

I'll definetly be watching Monday as well! Thankfully nothing else is on so DH can't ***** too much!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Glad to see she is doing well. I only hope it gets better and seems like a crazy nightmare.  I have just recently been diagnosed with bi polar,funny now that i'm  on meds I see how I was acting like a low scaled Brit.

I wish her the best!


----------



## Obsessive lv

^^^^^  These pics of Brittany in the privacy of her own home and patio really kinda piss me off.  To me this is an invasion of her privacy and they do this with her kids as well.  I don't see many pics of other stars in the privacy of their homes, I remember one once of Jennifer Aniston that really upset her.  To me this should be illegal!!


----------



## twiggers

BF: I hope you are doing OK *HUGS*


----------



## snowbird

Bag Fetish said:


> Glad to see she is doing well. I only hope it gets better and seems like a crazy nightmare.  I have just recently been diagnosed with bi polar,funny now that i'm  on meds I see how I was acting like a low scaled Brit.
> 
> I wish her the best!


 
I wish you the best!  Hope everything goes well.  I always enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## gucci lover

BF.. you are def in my thoughts.  Thank you so much for always posting breaking news!


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Britney Smiles! 










  Is the old [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney[/FONT][/FONT] back, y'all?
  Britney had a girl's night out last night, going to dinner at Dominick's in West Hollywood with a group of friends (assistants?). Britney looked as if she was enjoying herself for the first time in a long time.
  Whether it's her well-received return to the small screen, the fact that she might be closer to appealing her conservatorship, or just that she enjoyed a night out with the girls, it's great to see her smiling again!


----------



## Bag Fetish

snowbird said:


> I wish you the best!  Hope everything goes well.  I always enjoy reading your posts.



thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## iheartvuitton

Bag Fetish said:


> X17 XCLUSIVE - Britney Smiles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the old [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney[/FONT][/FONT] back, y'all?
> Britney had a girl's night out last night, going to dinner at Dominick's in West Hollywood with a group of friends (assistants?). Britney looked as if she was enjoying herself for the first time in a long time.
> Whether it's her well-received return to the small screen, the fact that she might be closer to appealing her conservatorship, or just that she enjoyed a night out with the girls, it's great to see her smiling again!


----------



## chaz

Bag Fetish said:


> Glad to see she is doing well. I only hope it gets better and seems like a crazy nightmare. I have just recently been diagnosed with bi polar,funny now that i'm on meds I see how I was acting like a low scaled Brit.
> 
> I wish her the best!


 
Awww BF!!! My heart,best wishes and love goes out to you,I don't know what to say, other than I'm glad you have had help,and if you were having a bad time,maybe it all makes sense now,and you feel better and more peaceful inside,awww bless you sweetie


----------



## Bag Fetish

chaz said:


> Awww BF!!! My heart,best wishes and love goes out to you,I don't know what to say, other than I'm glad you have had help,and if you were having a bad time,maybe it all makes sense now,and you feel better and more peaceful inside,awww bless you sweetie



thank you for the wishes. Things are better  not perfect but much better!


----------



## devoted

Bag Fetish said:


> X17 XCLUSIVE - Britney Smiles!


 
OMG, it looks like a forced scary smile... But a much better improvement to her psycho killer face.


----------



## Sternchen

Devoted, I agree....It doesn't look like her _real_ smile


----------



## twiggers

She is looking better!!!!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

glad she gettign back on track..


----------



## Bag Fetish

Wanna Piece Of Britney? 





  Six pieces, even?
  Our girl Brit wore a couple different outfits while shooting CBS' _How I Met Your Mother_, and now they're going up for auction reports The AP. 
  The clothing items - which include a [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Juicy [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Couture[/FONT][/FONT] dress, Nannette Lepore dress and cardigan - will benefit the Natural Resources Defense Council.
  Kudos for turning a TV event (the show airs tomorrow) into a charity event as well!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Dance, Dance With Britney!                      HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears 




  Rumors have been circulating online that our girl Brit will be opening her own LA dance studio... and it looks like _Star Magazine_ confirms it!
  The place will be near Millennium, where [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney[/FONT][/FONT] goes now, and it even has a name already: Basement. We like!
  After all, who _wouldn't_ wanna take dance lessons from the Queen B herself?!


----------



## twiggers

That is great that they are auctioning off her clothing!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spends Easter On The Beach In Malibu! 




*archive - July 2007


*





Britney was stealth during her weekend stay at the Malibu Beach Inn.  
  She went for an afternoon walk on the beach and enjoyed the beautiful Malibu (not Manhattan Beach, as other sites report) weather.
  And yesterday, after she returned home to Beverly Hills, she went out with her bodyguard for a two-hour drive to nowhere! And with these shots, we can prove another story false -- Brit did NOT have her Hebrew neck tattoo removed -- it's still there, y'all!


----------



## twiggers

Don't forget everyone...tonight is her guest appearance!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DamierAddict

britney tonight 3 yayay!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Brit Sees The Kids! 









Britney Spears may not have been able to get a [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]visitation[/FONT][/FONT] with her boys scheduled for Easter Sunday - but at least she didn't spend the _entire_ holiday weekend apart from 'em!
  Here's Sean and Jayden being brought by Britney's on Saturday before the pop princess headed over to Malibu. Think Brit helped the boys [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]paint[/FONT][/FONT] some eggs?


----------



## iheartvuitton

Britney is on in 20 minutes Eastern time!


----------



## twiggers

SHe looks pretty good on the show! She sounds good too...like she is back in control!


----------



## caitlin1214

"That's funny! That's funny, smart and great!"




She's good.


----------



## stacmck

She looks great on the show!


----------



## wordpast

She did an awesome job on the show!! I was surprised and impressed!


----------



## elizabethk

I think she did a great job as well.
Finally looks like she's normal again.
I'm glad the old Brit is back.


----------



## gucci lover

i totally missed it!!!  I caught the very ending where Ted was on a date with that girl and they were going up and down the street.  And then Britney comes running towards him at the end.. hehe it was cute!  Hopefully it will be on youtube soon.


----------



## Sternchen

I thought she did very well on the show!!   She was cute


----------



## bb10lue

She did well!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzLwxvNUVOs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCdWSrlA0zI


----------



## gucci lover

thanks for posting bb10lue!!  she looked awesome and she looked very thin, especially the last scene where she was chasing Ted.  My fav part is where she said, "can we have sex first, then go shopping?" LOL


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Britney's Back In The Studio and Back At Dominic's 










  Britney was back to work at Alley Cat [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Recording [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]studio[/FONT][/FONT] today (we spotted her there last year before she headed out on her House of Blues tour) -- what *is* the Queen B doing there???  
  Come on, Brit, we're dying to know!  Are you preparing for an upcoming performance?  For another single?  For another album?
  And how'd Brit unwind after a hard day at work?  Dinner at one of her favorite [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]restaurants[/FONT][/FONT], Dominic's.
  X17online was there exclusively as Brit entered with her bodyguard and assistant. Our source inside the restaurant tells us Britney enjoyed shrimp cocktail and red wine. She was sitting with her assistant at the table and at one point during the meal, someone came to the table and brought a stack of papers to Brit. Another script, perhaps?!
  Cheers to getting back to work, Brit!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i think she great on the show..


----------



## Jahpson

on the road back to superstardom.


----------



## jenniletv

I think she did an okay job on the show last night.  Nothing Oscar worthy, LOL!!  I am just glad that is making an attempt to get her life back together!


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Britney on "HIMYM" -- It Wasn't ALL Bad*

Posted Mar 24th 2008 9:00PM by TMZ Staff
After all the hype, and all the promotion, and all the commercials ... Britney finally made her guest appearance on "How I Met Your Mother" tonight.


----------



## chaz

Thanks for posting the you tube show,I'll have to come back to it later,but I really want to see it!!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

She was great on the show and should continue with some more comedy roles. I love what they did with her hair and makeup on the show, she really looked cute.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears at the Alleycat Recording Studio in Hollywood (03/24/08)


 Britney Spears at the Alleycat Recording Studio in Hollywood (03/24/08)


 Britney Spears leaving Dominicks on Beverly Boulevard in L.A (03/24/08)


 Britney Spears leaving Dominicks on Beverly Boulevard in L.A (03/24/08)


 Britney Spears leaving Dominicks on Beverly Boulevard in L.A (03/24/08)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Celebrates Her Return To Acting! 










  Queen B smiles again!
  The reviews are in and Brit's cameo on _How I Met Your Mother_ last night is receiving a general thumbs up!
  Roger Friedman of Fox News says:  She had nice [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]comic[/FONT][/FONT] timing for her few lines, seemed spunky, alert and with it. Considering the last 18 months of her chaotic life, all of that equals a success.
  Matthew Gilbert of the Boston Globe wrote: "Brittney Spears" ... won't be an object of ridicule today ... She was O - wait for it - K." So, not an overwhelmingly positive critique, but her co-star Josh Radnor, was quoted as saying: Its a cute, funny role, and she ended up being great in it.
  The show's producers put Brit's wardrobe up for auction; the money raised will go to the Natural Resources Defense Council.
  All-in-all, it looks like Brit's return to acting was a hit!


----------



## Neptune

She was alright. She's definitely not a good actress. Anyone think her face looked kind of strange? Like puffy and stiff?


----------



## twiggers

^^^one of the gals at work said the exact same thing about her face!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Neptune said:


> She was alright. She's definitely not a good actress. Anyone think her face looked kind of strange? Like puffy and stiff?


I think her face looked great, a lot like she used to look. Didn't notice any puffiness or stiffness.


----------



## Veelyn

I love her! She did so good on the show! I'm so proud of her that she is getting her life back together

LMFAO@ Funny, funny, smart, and great!


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Britney Spears Earns HIMYM Its Highest Rating Ever*

 					March 25, 2008



*Britney Spears*&#8217;s return to television has scored big with some critics &#8212; and in the ratings. 
 Monday&#8217;s episode of _How I Met Your Mother_ featuring the pop star earned the CBS comedy its highest rating ever &#8212; netting a 4.5 preliminary rating among adults 18-49, according to the _Hollywood Reporter_. That means about 10.6 million viewers tuned in to watch Spears, making _Mother_ the fourth-highest-rated show of the evening.
 On the sitcom, Spears played a receptionist at a dermatologist&#8217;s office who develops a crush on a patient played by *Josh Radnor*. See a clip from Spears&#8217;s performance here.


----------



## Sternchen

I think she looks beautiful with glasses!


----------



## gucci lover

Wow!!  highest ratings ever for the CBS comedy.....  I bet she'll be back  I hope so!!!


----------



## stacmck

^ I thought I read somewhere that they were considering making it a semi-regular role? Or am I going crazy?

It would be great if she would be back on the show again!


----------



## stacmck

Bag Fetish said:


> Britney Celebrates Her Return To Acting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen B smiles again!
> The reviews are in and Brit's cameo on _How I Met Your Mother_ last night is receiving a general thumbs up!
> Roger Friedman of Fox News says:  She had nice [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]comic[/FONT][/FONT] timing for her few lines, seemed spunky, alert and with it. Considering the last 18 months of her chaotic life, all of that equals a success.
> Matthew Gilbert of the Boston Globe wrote: "Brittney Spears" ... won't be an object of ridicule today ... She was O - wait for it - K." So, not an overwhelmingly positive critique, but her co-star Josh Radnor, was quoted as saying: Its a cute, funny role, and she ended up being great in it.
> The show's producers put Brit's wardrobe up for auction; the money raised will go to the Natural Resources Defense Council.
> All-in-all, it looks like Brit's return to acting was a hit!


These actually look like real smiles, not fake ones!


----------



## gucci lover

yeahhh, i read that too! I'm sure she'll be back.  She did an awesome job.



stacmck said:


> ^ I thought I read somewhere that they were considering making it a semi-regular role? Or am I going crazy?
> 
> It would be great if she would be back on the show again!


----------



## caitlin1214

Yay, Britney! 

You were great on the show last night, and it's wonderful to see you genuinely smile again!


----------



## twiggers

That does look like a real smile. Good for her! She must be so happy reading positive reviews!!!!


----------



## devoted

Bag Fetish said:


> Britney Celebrates Her Return To Acting!


 
If only the hair was combed and clean, she'd be amazing. The smile seems real so that's great. My SO always tells me this when I am comparing old Brit to new Brit...."she can't always be 18 years old. she has kids and she is 25 now. what do you expect? she wasn't always going to be hot."  he is so right....but still, i want her back.


----------



## gucci lover

^^yeah, i wish she would just chop it off.  I think she would look great in a short bob, like she had years before!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I definitely think she can reclaim her body and thensome from before! She has the money to do so, it is just the mindset she needs to have. I hope to see her with a huge comeback! Hopefully she is on her way!!!!!


----------



## Kimm992

Good for her!!


----------



## cocogirl07

She is doing amazing! She was amazing on HIMYM and she is looking great....I give her father a lot of credit because if it was not for him she would be dead. All I see and hear on celeb websites and shows is good things about her...I am happy she is starting to take her life seriously


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Yikes !!! Sorry Brit ! My bad !


----------



## Chrystalline

A rehab instead of a psych ward. Interesting. I hope that the supposed mental illness thing wasn't a publicity stunt to gain sympathy.


----------



## jennifleur

The People article is from February 20th 2007!
old news!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ I was thinking the same thing... OLD NEWS. I mean with her dad up her A$$ and having control over stuff .. I'm confusede.


----------



## wordpast

What?


----------



## chaz

cocogirl07 said:


> She is doing amazing! She was amazing on HIMYM and she is looking great....I give her father a lot of credit because if it was not for him she would be dead. All I see and hear on celeb websites and shows is good things about her...I am happy she is starting to take her life seriously


 
Totally 100% agree with you!!! Its so heartwarming to see her on the up again!!
I never used to care about her one way or the other till she shaved her head,and something about the look in her eyes when she did it made me take notice.Its been such a rough road for that poor girl,and its so truly lovely to see her get well again.


----------



## kittenslingerie

devoted said:


> If only the hair was combed and clean, she'd be amazing. The smile seems real so that's great. My SO always tells me this when I am comparing old Brit to new Brit...."she can't always be 18 years old. she has kids and she is 25 now. what do you expect? she wasn't always going to be hot." he is so right....but still, i want her back.


I think Britney could be hot again like when she was 18 but a more mature version, _if she put out the effort_. Most woman can look hot for as long as they choose to keep up with their looks. Let's face it, being "hot" takes a lot of work, different for everyone but examples: spray tans or tanning sessions, hair color, cut, style, weekly exercise and workouts, nails and toe nails upkeep, a stylist or personal style that makes sense, neat makeup, and for some botox and filler injections. Britney has been lazy with her looks but she seems to be putting out a bit more and more effort every time I see pics. Hopefully she will at least "try" more when she's in public. I will say it again, she really looked great on How I Met Your Mother. Keep it up Brit.


----------



## RoseMary

*Taking Care of TCB*

Filed under: Britney Spears 







*Boring Britney* was being her usual boring self on Wednesday. And that's a good thing!
The recovering mother of two had a dentist's appointment in the Valley and was accompanied by her wonderfully protective security details.
Signs of old Britney were still there, though. Most notably her oil-stained dressed and those cowboy boots.
Girlfriend needs to have a garage sale and get rid of all the shoes in her closet!
Keep it up, B. We hope you're still going to therapy too!


----------



## Cat

RoseMary said:


> *Taking Care of TCB*
> 
> Filed under: Britney Spears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Boring Britney* was being her usual boring self on Wednesday. And that's a good thing!
> The recovering mother of two had a dentist's appointment in the Valley and was accompanied by her wonderfully protective security details.
> Signs of old Britney were still there, though. Most notably her oil-stained dressed and those cowboy boots.
> Girlfriend needs to have a garage sale and get rid of all the shoes in her closet!
> Keep it up, B. We hope you're still going to therapy too!


 

Perez is dead on point.
Seriously!Does this woman own any clothing that isn't splattered with stains and cigarette burn holes?
I can only imagine the effort it took to ready her appearance for the bit part she played on HIMYM.
It's pretty pathetic when your appearance makes Amy Winehouse's hair and clothing look good.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Gets Cleaned 


















  Brit went to the dentist yesterday (check-up?  teeth whitening?).  
  Clean teeth but still no smile!


----------



## iheartvuitton

So we're going to start comparing Britney Spears to THIS \/ now?







Haha I think I'd rather have a stain on my clothing like Britney than have what Amy has going on.  Its unfortunate bc I like her too.


----------



## iheartvuitton

yay!  She is learning how to get out of a car the right way in a dress.


----------



## kittenslingerie

iheartvuitton said:


> So we're going to start comparing Britney Spears to THIS \/ now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I think I'd rather have a stain on my clothing like Britney than have what Amy has going on. Its unfortunate bc I like her too.


Thats so sad. Poor Amy! OMG. I don't think there is a comparison either in a good or bad way. I don't think its funny either to make fun of something like that.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

A quick OT, Amy W. really was a super cute girl a while ago. If you saw any of her school pics. I feel so bad for her! 

Anyhow, diggin the green bag Brit has. Sorry if I missed out on who makes it, but can anyone id it for me? Anyone notice she has retired her Versace as of late....


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

kittenslingerie said:


> Thats so sad. Poor Amy! OMG. I don't think there is a comparison either in a good or bad way. I don't think its funny either to make fun of something like that.


I agree, was someone making fun of Amy? Did I miss something. Sorry, in a hurry...I'll come back later. Wish Amy well


----------



## iheartvuitton

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I agree, was someone making fun of Amy? Did I miss something. Sorry, in a hurry...I'll come back later. Wish Amy well



If you think I was making fun of Amy, I didn't mean to come off that way.   Someone above compared Amy to Britney.  My "Haha" was to their comment.  I did include in my post that I like Amy too, and like Britney, her situation is unfortunate.  But comparing the two just doesn't make sense, IMO they both have their own situations going on and are incomparable.


----------



## Jahpson

my goodness, what is going on with Amy's face? terrible


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

iheartvuitton said:


> If you think I was making fun of Amy, I didn't mean to come off that way.  Someone above compared Amy to Britney. My "Haha" was to their comment. I did include in my post that I like Amy too, and like Britney, her situation is unfortunate. But comparing the two just doesn't make sense, IMO they both have their own situations going on and are incomparable.


Oh No, I knew you weren't making fun of Britney or Amy. I just had a quick little read over.  I wish them both well!


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney Spears visiting dentist in Beverly Hills (26.03.2008)

**

*


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## Cat

No one is making fun of Amy's unfortunate facial issues,no where in that post will you find the word face mentioned.These gals can certainly be compared as both have on countless occassions been photographed in dirty,stained clothing and sporting rat nest looking heads of hair.

FYI,I'm a fan of Amy's music it's a shame someone that posesses her talent lives such a distructive lifestyle.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

RoseMary said:


>


Did anyone id this bag yet? I think it looks adorable with her blue dress!


----------



## meluvs2shop

i wish britney would take out those ridiculous extensions & put in shorter ones.
i thought she looked so cute when she  first started out with her thin shorter blonde hair. and her colors now (black & some sort of blonde) are ridiculous.

how long is her OWN hair by now? pixie or a little longer since it's been a year since she shaved it.


----------



## kittenslingerie

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Did anyone id this bag yet? I think it looks adorable with her blue dress!


I don't know who makes the bag either, but it is cute. I actually like the dress, but wish she'd have worn other shoes. But either way still looking better.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

kittenslingerie said:


> I don't know who makes the bag either, but it is cute. I actually like the dress, but wish she'd have worn other shoes. But either way still looking better.


Your babies are so precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Bet they are a handful


----------



## Jahpson

yeah where is her blue dress from? its really cute!


----------



## nycgr1

I like that blue dress as well.


----------



## kittenslingerie

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Your babies are so precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Bet they are a handful


Yeah, they are. Especially the first one in the pic, she's the barker of the house, lol.


----------



## twiggers

Meh....she's looking OK! Heard on the radio that her Dad apparently enforces rules of wearing a bra and underwear when leaving the house. Hope it's true!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Will We See Brit At The Kids' Choice Awards Tonight??? 






  Rumors are flying the Britney  gonna show up to the Nickelodeon _Kids' Choice Awards_ tonight and we are absolutely _praying_ it's true!
  Word on the street (well, _online_, really), is that Brit may not only show up on the orange carpet but that should could actually perform! Speculation is that Brit was rehearsing at Alley Kat studios (above photo) last Monday for that very reason!
  Publicists for the show, which will be hosted by Jack Black, have said, "The show is always full of surprises... You never know who'll show up."
  Teases!


----------



## wordpast

I just LOVE how she doesn't chat with the paparazzi any more!!


----------



## chaz

twiggers said:


> Meh....she's looking OK! Heard on the radio that her Dad apparently enforces rules of wearing a bra and underwear when leaving the house. Hope it's true!


Well she certainly seems to be better dressed,and less flesh flashing,so there could well be some truth in it.I hope so,and if it is Dad Spears,well done that guy!!Just proves that when you are in trouble,you need your family and good people around you.



wordpast said:


> I just LOVE how she doesn't chat with the paparazzi any more!!


I think she is finally getting it all into pespective?I think she finally does'nt 'need' the media circus to make her feel validated,she's doing good things that are getting her good press and she's thriving on that,as opposed to the endless late night shopping,Starbucks and petrol stations fiasco that were just adding to the whole sorry mess.I think she can finally take a step back and focus on whats important to her,rather than what other peeps like Lufti and Adnan feel are important to them,hype and a media circus.

Good to see her being boring and doing well!!!!


----------



## winterpearls3

wordpast said:


> I just LOVE how she doesn't chat with the paparazzi any more!!



This is a sign Brit is getting better.


----------



## ViciousBliss

i SOOOo want to make a shirt that says "Britney Spears is my homegirl"

haha i love this crazy tit. she is interesting and fabulous. i am totally on team britney haha. she is a crappy mother but she's got a crappy mother herself, and is totally whacked... it's probably better off she doesn't have those kids. 

*sigh* britney i'm routin for u girlfriend.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

chaz said:


> Well she certainly seems to be better dressed,and less flesh flashing,so there could well be some truth in it.I hope so,and if it is Dad Spears,well done that guy!!Just proves that when you are in trouble,you need your family and good people around you.
> 
> 
> I think she is finally getting it all into pespective?I think she finally does'nt 'need' the media circus to make her feel validated,she's doing good things that are getting her good press and she's thriving on that,as opposed to the endless late night shopping,Starbucks and petrol stations fiasco that were just adding to the whole sorry mess.I think she can finally take a step back and focus on whats important to her,rather than what other peeps like Lufti and Adnan feel are important to them,hype and a media circus.
> 
> Good to see her being boring and doing well!!!!


 
LOL^^^^^^^^^^^boring^^^^^^^^^^^ ITA


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney Spears out and about in Hollywood (30.03.2008)

**

*


----------



## kirsten

*IS BRITNEY BACK WITH LARRY RUDOLPH!?!*

Someone from Envvy just noticed this on Larry Rudolph's MySpace!!!!!!!





Second Proof:
Under Larrys' "Current Projects", it lists Britney Spears!!!!!!


----------



## kirsten

After more than three years of not having contact with *Britney Spears*, the singer *Justin Timberlake* spoke for the first time with his ex- girlfriend. 
Justin was worried about Britney's health, and called his ex- father-in-law Jamie Spears, Jamie was dining with Britney at the Katsui restaurant. 
According to Twist magazine Jamie gave the call to his daughter. 
Britney asked her dad *"Are you sure he wants to talk to me?". 
"She was very excited and shaking ",* said a witness 

Also Britney at Carls' Jr. (looking good!)


----------



## cocogirl07

She looks great, but I dont believe the story about justin timberlake calling her..


----------



## gucci lover

Awww she looks so happy  hhhhmm, i wonder if justin called to say "job well done" for her appearance on HIMYM??


----------



## gucci lover

Monday, March 31, 2008 
*Madonna Speaks Up for Britney Spears*





She recently told E! that she wants to go save Britney Spears, and now Madonna is taking things a step further in the latest issue of Vanity Fair magazine.
Of Britneys very painful situation Madge commented, When you think about the way people treat each other in Africa, about witchcraft and people inflicting cruelty and pain on each other, then come back here and, you know, people taking pictures of people when theyre in their homes, being taken to hospitals, or suffering, and selling them, getting energy from them, thats a terrible infliction of cruelty. So whos worse off?

gossip girls​


----------



## twiggers

WOW...Brit looks really good in these latest pics! Her face looks clear, she looks a little thinner, the hair is a nice color, and she is smiling!!!!! Two thumbs up


----------



## chaz

I love this one of her!!! She looks so cheeky!! And yes as others say,her skin is looking great,a 'real' smile on her face,she looks really good! Just how a girl here age should look,like she's healthy,happy and having fun.Even if it is a bit boring PinkSoho! Lol!! xx


----------



## Kimm992

She looks just adorable in these latest pictures!!  Happy and healthy and smiling!!  Good for her!!


----------



## kirsten

As Britney Spears continues to strive to get her personal and professional lives back in order, OK! has learned she's turned to a familiar face for help &#8212; former manager Larry Rudolph. Though the pair had parted company a year ago, *sources confirm exclusively to OK! that the "Toxic" songstress has once again been taken under Larry's wing.*

Larry and Brit share a long and bumpy history. He was the visionary who discovered the young star Britney and shepherded her career from teen pop tart to international superstar. And when her life began to spiral dangerously out of control in the weeks and months following her Oct. 2006 divorce from Kevin Federline, it was Larry who Britney's parents, Jamie and Lynne Spears, turned to for help getting her into rehab.

After her brief stint at the Promises clinic in Malibu, Brit went public with her ill-feelings toward Larry, chastising him on camera in a bizarre, disjointed rant, for what she viewed as siding with her folks against her.

However, Brit's dad has always been open about his positive feelings toward Larry, even publicly thanking Larry for his efforts. And now Jamie, who has continued to think the world of Larry both as a manager and as a friend who has Britney's best interests at heart, has finally convinced Britney to let him take over the reins of her recently resurgent career.

http://www.ok-magazine.com/news/view/5622


----------



## kirsten

*March 30 - Britney driving around in Hollywood

**

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*





OMG! Is the "_old_" Britney coming back? We hope her donning a wig yesterday doesn't mean she's slipping back into old (bad) habits ...

While Brit returned to her seat behind the wheel for the first time in a while, she also returned to a superficial hair change with a new brunette wig, but then took it off half-way through the ride.


----------



## Nola

She looks cute!


----------



## gucci lover

Monday, March 31, 2008 
*TV Series for Britney Spears?*





She scored a homerun with her guest appearance on How I Met Your Mother last week. And now theres talk that Britney Spears may get her own television show.
The Gimme More singer has reportedly received several offers for her own series, and her father (and co-conservator) Jamie Spears is weighing the options.


A source close to the family told press that Jamie, wants his daughter at a normal 9-to-5 job to keep her working and out of trouble. A sitcom would do that. So hes exploring several offers for Britney to have her own show. 
Tina Fey of NBCs 30 Rock recently told press that shed consider putting Britney on her show. We usually write a part first and think about who would be good. If there were a part that would be appropriate, I dont think we would hesitate to go to somebody like that. I actually worked with Britney twice at Saturday Night Live and she was professional and nice. 
Well keep you updated on Brits possible small-screen career.


Gossip Girls​


----------



## twiggers

Oh no...not wigs again LOL

That is good news that people would consider having Brit on their shows. I really don't know that she is ready to handle a steady show everyday though! I wonder how stable she would be!


----------



## devoted

RoseMary said:


> *Britney Spears out and about in Hollywood (30.03.2008)*
> 
> *
> 
> *


 
Wow, this is the best she has looked in a year and a half. Finally! Now that is a real smile. The meds are finally working.


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Sean's Big Buddy 






Sean looked extremely content in the arms of his gentle giant of a bodyguard after another day at _My Gym_ (which is actually more of a play place than a gym!)
  Awwwwwww!


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^^ Awwww!! How adorable!!! Lil cutie!!


----------



## twiggers

Awww Sean is so cute!


----------



## nycgr1

she looks so geniune & happy.love this pic...


----------



## caitlin1214

Good for Britney!


----------



## kirsten

It&#8217;s no secret that Britney Spears is one of the most sought-after celebrities in the entertainment industry. But earlier today, things got downright ridiculous.

As she was attempting to leave the Tracey Ross boutique at Sunset Plaza, the &#8220;Piece of Me&#8221; singer was so overwhelmed with the presence of photographers, she actually had to request a police escort in order to safely leave.


----------



## twiggers

Thanks for the pics kirsten!!!! You know things are normal in Brit's life when she falls to page 2 LOL


----------



## kirsten

Hmmm&#8230; if this keeps up, people are going to start whispering that maybe she's the mother.

Britney Spears and How I Met Your Mother are looking to rekindle their mutually beneficial relationship later this season. *According to multiple sources, Brit's in talks to reprise her role as Barney's fraternal twin Ted's stalker in at least one more episode.* "It all depends on her availability," whispers an insider.

Brit's first go-round on Mother was a resounding success for all concerned: The as-yet-renewed CBS sitcom received a much-needed ratings boost and Spears made headlines for doing something other than driving to her local Starbucks. 

*It's not clear whether this would also signal the return of Brit's boss, Sarah Chalke, whose impeccable comic timing as Ted's crush elicited shock and awe from critics despite the fact that she's been hitting comedic home-runs for seven freakin' years on Scrubs!* Get with the program, people!

Anyway, back to Brit: Would you be happy to see her visit Mother again? Or is our little gem of a show selling its soul (again) for ratings? Sound off below!


----------



## kirsten

twiggers said:


> Thanks for the pics kirsten!!!! You know things are normal in Brit's life when she falls to page 2 LOL


----------



## rmelody

wow, the photos from march 30th seem like shes just droping those pounds! its great to see her happy again, yay britney


----------



## kirsten

​
Britney Spears and Kevin Federline have been at each others' throats since she filed for divorce in 2006. But a surprising sudden meeting &#8212; and plans for a secret getaway together &#8212; have family and friends wondering if a rekindled romance is in the works!

"They saw each other on Easter," a source close to the couple tells Star exclusively.

And that March 23 rendezvous went so well, insiders explain, that Brit and Kevin have agreed to take a trip far from the glare of Hollywood to work on their relationship.

"Kevin wants to take Britney away to see if there is anything to salvage between them," a family friend tells Star. "When he suggested it to her, she told him she was ready to go anytime he was."


----------



## kirsten

*Larry Rudolph: Britney Will Make The Biggest Comeback In History
**

* 

*Larry Rudolph*, the one time manager of Britney Spears who she famously ditched and publically blamed for pushing her into rehab, is speaking out about his newly mended relationship with the singer.

In a new interview with Extra, Rudolph reveals he hadn't seen* Britney* in more than a year--until this past week. Larry paid a visit to his former client, who he says appears happier than ever.

"*After spending a few days with her this past week, we didn't talk about anything professional. I just sat and talked with her. I think she's doing great. Her father is doing a great job with her and she's in a great place right now."*

As for a Britney comeback, Rudolph says, *"People love her. They really love her. People understand what she's been through at this point. People want to see her come back. I think she'll get it together. And I think she'll have a huge career again. I think she's going to make the biggest comeback in history."
*

Also Britney shopping on Robertson Blvd.


----------



## spitfire

She really should not wear her hair up like that. It looks okay when it's down.


----------



## karo

She looks sooo much better in these pics. Her face looks great, her skin is so healthy and fresh. If only she dumped the extensions...


----------



## wordpast

I've noticed how much better her skin is doing!


----------



## wordpast

And Larry is back. A REAL manager.  Take that Sam!


----------



## Nola

spitfire said:


> She really should not wear her hair up like that. It looks okay when it's down.


 
I actually love it up.


----------



## twiggers

She looks great in these recent pics....however, braless does not really do anything for her. Those babies are pointing south!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I don't usually post in this thread..but I am noticing she's looking really good lately! Good for her...


----------



## kirsten

This week's OK! Magazine cover features a photograph of Britney Spears with the headline, "Britney Lost 15 Lbs in Just 4 Weeks!" and a subhead, "Back to her old body with the miracle food that sheds weight fast."

Back to her old body, indeed. The image OK! uses to show Britney's transformation is actually from a 2003 photo shoot for Glamour's Women of the Year issue.

With rave reviews of her guest spot on "How I Met Your Mother," Britney does actually show signs of a comeback and a return to her old star self. But unfortunately, OK!'s cover photo choice paints an unrealistic picture of her comeback, which is a work in progress &#8212; and shows that the only way to "Steal Brit's New Diet Secret," as the cover screams, is to go back over 4 years in time.


----------



## Veelyn

Britney.. please...DO NOT hook back up with Kevin. That is what got her here in the first place!!!


----------



## Cat

^Someone needs to inform her that the tag on your clothing belongs on the inside,she is beyond sloppy.





These magazines and their articles are as lame as the people they feature.They must think the people that buy these mags are stupid or brain dead.





I hope Kevin isn't fool enough to hook back up with her,he deserves better.


----------



## kittenslingerie

kirsten said:


> *Larry Rudolph: Britney Will Make The Biggest Comeback In History*
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *Larry Rudolph*, the one time manager of Britney Spears who she famously ditched and publically blamed for pushing her into rehab, is speaking out about his newly mended relationship with the singer.
> 
> In a new interview with Extra, Rudolph reveals he hadn't seen* Britney* in more than a year--until this past week. Larry paid a visit to his former client, who he says appears happier than ever.
> 
> "*After spending a few days with her this past week, we didn't talk about anything professional. I just sat and talked with her. I think she's doing great. Her father is doing a great job with her and she's in a great place right now."*
> 
> As for a Britney comeback, Rudolph says, *"People love her. They really love her. People understand what she's been through at this point. People want to see her come back. I think she'll get it together. And I think she'll have a huge career again. I think she's going to make the biggest comeback in history."*
> 
> 
> Also Britney shopping on Robertson Blvd.


Wow, Britney's skin looks really good in these last pics! I also like her outfit and hair color, she's looking good.


----------



## devoted

Veelyn said:


> Britney.. please...DO NOT hook back up with Kevin. That is what got her here in the first place!!!


 

she has been looking better since she's been (allegedly) hanging out with him again. She was very happy with him, and she did spiral into a depression-induced psychotic state when they divorced. get back together with him, Brit!


----------



## kittenslingerie

kirsten said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Britney Spears and Kevin Federline have been at each others' throats since she filed for divorce in 2006. But a surprising sudden meeting &#8212; and plans for a secret getaway together &#8212; have family and friends wondering if a rekindled romance is in the works!
> 
> "They saw each other on Easter," a source close to the couple tells Star exclusively.
> 
> And that March 23 rendezvous went so well, insiders explain, that Brit and Kevin have agreed to take a trip far from the glare of Hollywood to work on their relationship.
> 
> "Kevin wants to take Britney away to see if there is anything to salvage between them," a family friend tells Star. "When he suggested it to her, she told him she was ready to go anytime he was."


Why would Britney want Kevin back, he's a loser in every way? Like her or not, she's successful especially financially. She is way too good for that slob, he belongs with someone like Shar Jackson. A D list celeb like him, actually Shar's too good for his cheating ass too. Shar sings/raps pretty good too, way better than his sorry ass. Don't do it Brit, get someone equally successful to yourself.


----------



## kittenslingerie

devoted said:


> she has been looking better since she's been (allegedly) hanging out with him again. She was very happy with him, and she did spiral into a depression-induced psychotic state when they divorced. get back together with him, Brit!


I sort of agree, but I think the fact that someone like him didn't want her was hard for her to deal with. I don't think it was Kevin's magic that kept her normal, I think it was his mind games that drove her insane..


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I love seeing her lately. Even with her hair the way it is, she looks adorable! Love seeing all of these pics. Yay Brit!


----------



## anneonimiss

Cat, I can't understand why you would insult the readers and/or the publishers of the Celebrity magazines you mentioned since you seem to be quite enamored of the Celebrity thread and Britney in particular.  Are you "brain dead" or "stupid"?  Just "lame"?  I'm just curious as to how you justify that statement to yourself.  Carry on.


----------



## claireZk

ITA PinkSuadeSoho- I think she looks good lately


----------



## Bag Fetish

_*She is lookin so much better, and look great in pink!!!*_


         Britney Shops At Ed Hardy! 










  Check out our girl Brit getting her shop on at the Ed Hardy Warehouse this afternoon!
Britney made a stop to pick up some hot new clothes at the cool vintage store - she even found time to talk with the owner/designer Christian Audigier (pictured above)!
  We're lovin' that shirt, Brit - pink is definitely your color!


----------



## nycgr1

I do not care about her clothes being inside out, her face is looking much better.


----------



## SillyWabbit

There's a whole thread dedicated to this one. Carry on.


----------



## devoted

SillyWabbit said:


> There's a whole thread dedicated to this one. Carry on.


 

Read the previous Britney thread, you'll laugh for weeks....It had to be closed because some made fun of the way she looked. 
Surprising, right? 




LOL, seriously, there was more to it....but you'll laugh at the drama and snarkiness.


----------



## kirsten

Okay so basically, Britney Spears came to the Ed Hardy corporate office today with her mom to visit Designer Christian Audigier, (designer of Ed Hardy, Christian Audigier, SMET, Paco Chicano, CbarA, and Crystal Rock)... She came to check out his new spring collection but mainly to discuss business... she wants to work on a line with Chrisitian.. She was smiling and laughing, left with tons of clothes, thought the Ed Hardy bathing suits were "gorgeous", wore the Ed Hardy sunglasses instantly and got a few presents for Jamie Lynn because her b-day is tommorow...​


----------



## cocogirl07

She looks amazing!


----------



## cocogirl07

What Happens In Vegas Stays On K-Fed's AMEX
Posted Apr 3rd 2008 6:05PM by TMZ Staff
K-Daddy got Britney to pay his legal bills, claiming relative poverty. But, as her lawyer calls it, "Bank of Britney" may have been taken for a ride -- specifically, from L.A. to Vegas.




According to legal docs, in a recent eight-month period, Federleezy blew $50,489.71 on hotel rooms and refreshments in Vegas.

In one day alone, K-Fed dropped $2,632.50 at TAO Beach (the pool club at The Venetian). And on one wild evening, he spent $2,862.60 at TAO nightclub. One day at the Hard Rock Beach Club -- $3,008.33

Oh yeah, and there's this.... at Scores strip club, he once spent $365, but left a $2,000 tip. 

And for this he dinged Brit? Dang.


----------



## cocogirl07

K-Fed Lives on Booze, Burgers and Big 5
Posted Apr 3rd 2008 4:37PM by TMZ Staff





So we just looked at the docs in the K-Fed custody case, and Federline's credit card bills give us a peek into how he rolls.

BTdubs, it appears these charges were on his credit card business accounts: Ralph's grocery store, Toys 'R Us, Babies 'R Us, Encino Park Liquor, Garrett Popcorn Shop, Blockbuster Video, Ikea, Smart & Final, Onstar Service Plan, Big Fish Games, Target, Boston Market, Big 5 Sporting Goods, Party House Liquor, Waste Management, Quiznos, The Spirit Shoppe, Roundtable Pizza, Honey Baked Ham, Burger King, Foot Locker, The Liquor Works, PF Chang's, Victoria's Secret, Privilege, Ann Taylor, Wendy's, Chili's, NikeTown, In N' Out Burger, and of course, Corbin Liquor.

That's how he rolls, folks.


----------



## cocogirl07

K-Fed Shows His Big Tip
Posted Apr 3rd 2008 2:17PM by TMZ Staff




K-Fed lied about his income and charged up ridiculous expenses, including insane tips, according to new court documents.

Britney Spears' newest lawyer, Stacy Phillips, filed documents challenging the legal fees that Brit was ordered to pay for Fed-ex. Phillips claims K-Daddy "understated his income by at least $200,000." She also says Federline buried all sorts of personal expenses and pretended to have $800,000 worth of business expenses. PopoZão!

According to the legal papers, Federline grossed $544,074.73 from his production company, "Gooseneck Productions" in 2007, and his expenses totaled $841,128.67. Phillips says Federline's so-called business expenses included "extraordinarily high tips for food and beverage services [e.g., $1,100.76 tip on $2,782 bill; $200 tip on $371.29 bill; and $2,000 tip on $365 bill].

What's not to love??


----------



## gucci lover

*kittenslingerie* very well said!

First I just want to say, Brit looks really good in those sunnies. Too bad the sides of those sunglasses are really really ugly. And K-Daddy is such a loser! Wow, i can't believe he actually had some income for 2007. $500 g's! That's more than enough to support himself if he lived modestly. I guess he's such a "baller" $2,000 tip for strippers? CLASSY!! I wonder what he bought at Victoria's Secret.


----------



## karo

She really looks better and better these days. I wish her all the best.
That's great that her lawyers finally have some proof that K-Fed's not as saint as he wants to be seen. He's such a loser.


----------



## Velouria

Hello! I never write here: generally I found the "haters" and the "fans" too passionate for me to get involved (on the 1st thread). I follow the endless story on the papers and websites, and I have been rooting for her for a while.
I'm not sure why "Cat" was so much out of line: putting on a t-shirt inside out is sloppy, come on  If I did it and noticed, I'd be embarassed. Strange how nobody around her pointed it out before she got out.  And her/his second comment was more aimed at the fake stuff magazines try to feed us everyday, hardly a comment on Britney's looks, although I agree that using the word "lame" here is waving a bit of a red flag 

Now, what I really wanted to comment on is K-Fed: I really want to understand how a guy that spent 50K$ in Vegas in 8 months is a fit parent for children already so distressed by the situations they have been facing.


----------



## twiggers

Looking good girl!!!!!

As for K-Fed....isn't it illegal to claim personal expenses as business expenses? Unless I'm missing something new about IRS laws.


----------



## Cat

anneonimiss said:


> Cat, I can't understand why you would insult the readers and/or the publishers of the Celebrity magazines you mentioned since you seem to be quite enamored of the Celebrity thread and Britney in particular. Are you "brain dead" or "stupid"? Just "lame"? I'm just curious as to how you justify that statement to yourself. Carry on.


 

I've never purchased a celebity magazine or tabloid,I'm neither "brain dead","stupid"or "lame".I've always had a healthy respect for my money,"waste not want not." 

I never said people that buy and read these types of magazines are lame but many are known to be gullable.
It's the magazines that try and insult the readers and the public in general by using outdated photos and trumped up story lines.The covers are self explanatory,they themseves justify my statement.I will however say these types of magazines do have some redeeming value,they serve as amusement and a bit of internal laughter for the intelligible majority that pass through the checkout lines of a grocery or drug store.
I hate to dissapoint you but I'm not enamored with Britney or celebrity threads in general,Britney's thread just happens to be the most amusing and daily laughter is good for the heart.
I like people with a curious nature,it indicates they have more than a one track mind.
Carry on!

BOT!
Brit looks better in these last few pics,looks well rested for a change so the pills must finally be agreeing with her system.


----------



## Cat

twiggers said:


> As for K-Fed....isn't it illegal to claim personal expenses as business expenses? Unless I'm missing something new about IRS laws.


 
Last time I checked Monkey Business didn't qualify as a legitimate tax right off,shame on you Kevin:busted.


----------



## kittenslingerie

twiggers said:


> Looking good girl!!!!!
> 
> As for K-Fed....isn't it illegal to claim personal expenses as business expenses? Unless I'm missing something new about IRS laws.


You're right alothough some accountant probably made the expenses look like business "trips". Hopefully the IRS will check him out....


----------



## SillyWabbit

devoted said:


> Read the previous Britney thread, you'll laugh for weeks....It had to be closed because some made fun of the way she looked.
> Surprising, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, seriously, there was more to it....but you'll laugh at the drama and snarkiness.



 I don't get why people are fascinated with her every move or runs to Starbucks without panties on.   I don't stop to watch accidents on the side of the road either---it holds up traffic.


----------



## chaz

I saw a programe on Uk tv last night,not the sort of thing I usually watch,ever,but I was feeling ill sat in bed and wanted something that I could just watch,or dip in and out of without any mental effort,iyswim?
It was a programme called Too Much Too Young,and featured Amy Winehouse,Heath Ledger and Britney and there were some extrememly interesting points and observations by several different people who are in the feild of psychology and psyhciatry,etc,saying that some of these youngsters nowadays are'nt correctly handled by their management and taught how to deal with the downsides of fame and celebrity status.And if there any underlying issues,they are ignored while the money making machine does its thing,and then it suddenly all blows up by the youngster kicking back at the 'controlling' influences,and being uneducated in handling celebrity status,and there own needs ignored by the management that promotes them it has a devastating effect on said person.

 It was also said that there seems to be this modern day trend of young actors,singers whatever falling like this,where in the golden age of Hollywood starlets etc,when management was much more active within the persons interest was in place,it rarely happened to the degree it does now. 

Even though I was ill,and still feel a bit rubbish,I thought it was interesting enough to put on here.
And Brit is looking better,I hope this awful rollercoaster is nearly over for her, must have been horrible to go through.


----------



## Jahpson

Brit has the cutest tops!


----------



## chaz

devoted said:


> she has been looking better since she's been (allegedly) hanging out with him again. She was very happy with him, and she did spiral into a depression-induced psychotic state when they divorced. get back together with him, Brit!


 
Thats really interesting,that was mentioned on the tv thing I saw last night.It was said she married,had kids etc all too young trying to cover up the bigger issue,and thinking it was almost a passport to happiness and stability,and when they divorced,she totally went off the rails...................mm,will be interesting to see what happens.Especially know he just been accused of squandering her money.That is if you can belive everything thats fed to us by the press?


----------



## chaz

ugh!!! I'm glad I don't have to run the gaunlet of paps like that everyday,would so get on my nerves!!!


----------



## cocogirl07

anneonimiss said:


> Cat, I can't understand why you would insult the readers and/or the publishers of the Celebrity magazines you mentioned since you seem to be quite enamored of the Celebrity thread and Britney in particular. Are you "brain dead" or "stupid"? Just "lame"? I'm just curious as to how you justify that statement to yourself. Carry on.


 
 That is disgusting! please have some respect


----------



## claireZk

Cat said:


> These magazines and their articles are as lame as the people they feature.They must think the people that buy these mags are stupid or brain dead.





anneonimiss said:


> Cat, I can't understand why you would insult the readers and/or the publishers of the Celebrity magazines you mentioned since you seem to be quite enamored of the Celebrity thread and Britney in particular.  Are you "brain dead" or "stupid"?  Just "lame"?  I'm just curious as to how you justify that statement to yourself.  Carry on.





cocogirl07 said:


> That is disgusting! please have some respect


Coco, she was just messing around.  Relax.


----------



## Swanky

alright, here we go again. . . 

people, can you please take personal issues to PM?  It's disruptive, off topic and just disrespectful to everyone.
It didn't sound like a joke to me either . . .  keep it off the boards.


----------



## Velouria

Her skin looks so much better: thank God she started taking care of it again. She is starting to look her age again


----------



## ladyjane76

wow, brit is looking soooo much better! love it!


----------



## chaz

She looks cute and smiley here!! Love it!!


----------



## cocogirl07

chaz said:


> She looks cute and smiley here!! Love it!!


yeah she looks very happy...I hope she does the clothing line for ed hardy


----------



## kirsten

*Britney *at the Brentwood, California restaurant Peppone with her brother *Bryan Spears*.


----------



## kirsten

*Britney Driving Around in Beverly Hills with her real hair* 


 



 



 

*Britney Driving Around In Hollywood with a LSU Cap from her dad*


----------



## nycgr1

Her nails are done,cool!


----------



## cristalena56

shes been looking a lot better! she looks good in these pictures that have been recently posted in the last few pages. i agree her skin looks good  I hope she keeps it up!


----------



## cristalena56

Bag Fetish said:


> X17 XCLUSIVE - Sean's Big Buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean looked extremely content in the arms of his gentle giant of a bodyguard after another day at _My Gym_ (which is actually more of a play place than a gym!)
> Awwwwwww!


awww he is soooo cute!


----------



## twiggers

Looking good girl!!!! I read somewhere that her Dad lets her drive a certain amount each day.....but prefers she stays in their subdivision LOL


----------



## chaz

She is looking so much more together in every sense.I do wish she would take those extensions out permanently,in a couple of the pics it looks like she might have,fingers crossed!! She has a pretty enough face to go for a cute short hairstyle.I'll keep checking in,heres hoping!!

Its so good to see her looking healthy and tidy,its great to see her getting better!


----------



## chaz

And Bagfetish,lil one for you,hoping your ok hun  xxx chaz xx


----------



## twiggers

Anybody watch the Dateline Special tonight on Britney? I thought it was well done and informative. It actually brought tears in my eyes to see it all laid out...from her beginnings to today. And kind of looking back to see when this behavior started.....the break-up with Justin and the quickie Vegas wedding and then right off to K-Fed. I can't help but wonder when the mental illness manifested itself....


----------



## gucci lover

twiggers, I didn't know dateline did a special.  I sure did miss it.  Was it something like the E! true hollywood story?


----------



## cristalena56

i missed it...would have liked to have watched that...it was on at 6... maybe someone will have put it on youtube


----------



## Nola

So good she´s hanging out with her family again.


----------



## bagluv

Total Edit: I Read This Wrong.....I Thought This Was A New Picture....Good For Her. I Only Wish Her The Best.




kirsten said:


> This week's OK! Magazine cover features a photograph of Britney Spears with the headline, "Britney Lost 15 Lbs in Just 4 Weeks!" and a subhead, "Back to her old body with the miracle food that sheds weight fast."
> 
> Back to her old body, indeed. The image OK! uses to show Britney's transformation is actually from a 2003 photo shoot for Glamour's Women of the Year issue.
> 
> With rave reviews of her guest spot on "How I Met Your Mother," Britney does actually show signs of a comeback and a return to her old star self. But unfortunately, OK!'s cover photo choice paints an unrealistic picture of her comeback, which is a work in progress &#8212; and shows that the only way to "Steal Brit's New Diet Secret," as the cover screams, is to go back over 4 years in time.


----------



## chaz

twiggers said:


> Anybody watch the Dateline Special tonight on Britney? I thought it was well done and informative. It actually brought tears in my eyes to see it all laid out...from her beginnings to today. And kind of looking back to see when this behavior started.....the break-up with Justin and the quickie Vegas wedding and then right off to K-Fed. I can't help but wonder when the mental illness manifested itself....


 
That sounds so much like the programme I watched,had the behaviour all dated and catalogued so you could see her descent,it was very,very sad.To go from a bright bubbly smiley girl,to such a troubled young woman.And in her own misguided way all she was doing was looking for happiness,she was trying to make descions for herself after feeling 'controlled' for so long,and unfortunately all the bad choices she made were all laid out for public consumption.So,so sad.


----------



## twiggers

It was pretty much like a True Hollywood Story!


----------



## Bag Fetish

chaz said:


> And Bagfetish,lil one for you,hoping your ok hun  xxx chaz xx



thank you love, means a lot!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears wears a yellow bra under her white turtle neck for dinner


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^^ ooooo,I wonder if that was one of those instances that you don't realise your underwear will show through when gazillions of flashguns going off at you,y'know that sort of material that looks alright,till that ^^^^happens and all your bad color choices are laid bare!!!


----------



## chaz

Bag Fetish said:


> thank you love, means a lot!


 
Anytime sweetheart!


----------



## Kimm992

Hey, at least she's wearing a bra!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Disregarding the bra, the outfit looks cute. 


(And I agree. Maybe she didn't take into account all the flashbulbs when she chose the bra with the top.)


----------



## Bag Fetish

*April  7, 2008*

         X17 XCLUSIVE - BRITNEY'S SOLO TIME WITH THE BOYS! 






















  For the first time in months, Britney Spears was able to spend time with her two young sons, Sean, 2, and Jayden, 1, _without_ the presence of her father OR a court monitor!
  Britney spent the afternoon playing with the boys, leading them around her gated community on their blue wagon, and watching them as they rode around on their John Deere!
  Although Brit wasn't totally alone (she had a nanny as well as someone who was video-taping the family scene), she did seem totally enamored of her adorable young boys, who looked like they were loving the time with their mama!
  Seeing Brit interact with her boys in such a loving way really proves that she's gotten back to being herself!


----------



## gucci lover

aww those pics are so sweet!


----------



## twiggers

That pic of her kissing him is adorable!!!! Wahoo for her being able to take them out of the house!!! That is great!!!!!!


----------



## cristalena56

Bag Fetish said:


> *April 7, 2008*
> 
> X17 XCLUSIVE - BRITNEY'S SOLO TIME WITH THE BOYS!


awwwwwwwww


----------



## winterpearls3

How cute are the boys!  My son has the same exact John Deere truck.


----------



## Emotus

So glad to see that she has picked herself up. Love the pictures of her with her son. Somehow, it manage to warm my heart.


----------



## chaz

That kiss,awwww its bringing tears to my eyes..............so tender..........


----------



## Kimm992

How great for her and the kids!!  I hope this is just one of the many happy times they'll be having together in the future and that it's all uphill for her from here!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

You guys...

It's been a long time since coming in to this thread...

And I must say, I am SO excited to see things are getting SO much better for her, from what I can see!

I sure hope she keeps this up...I am rooting for her!


----------



## caitlin1214

I know I have said this many, many (many) times before but I am so happy at how Britney's life is improving!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Awwww. It's so nice to see her with her babies again!


----------



## twiggers

I agree Caitlin!


----------



## gucci lover

:tumbleweed: i guess no news, is good news... lolz


----------



## wordpast

^haha I like that smiley!

But yes in Brit's case no news is good news!


----------



## PrincessGina

8th April:


----------



## RoseMary

Britney out shopping at Sunset Plaza In West Hollywood - April 9:


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## twiggers

Rosemary: The pics aren't showing


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney's Smiling, Y'all! 






  Looks like it's been a fun day for both Brit _and_ her boys!
  Our girl may have been back to her pit stops yesterday - not to mention a nighttime drive - but she looked happy, healthy and in high spirits this afternoon driving around Beverly Hills sporting her Christian Audigier cap and making funny faces. 
  Always great to see you smilin', girl!


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Britney's Kids At The Zoo! 

















Britney might not have been able to see her kids today, but it's good to know they had a good afternoon!
  Sean Preston and Jayden James spent some fun in the sun at the LA Zoo with K-Fed's nanny and K-Fed's mom - no sign of K-Fed himself, though! Also in tow were Kevin Federline's kids with Shar Jackson, Kori and Kaleb.
  Let's hope they all got to pet the [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]giraffes[/FONT][/FONT] and see the monkeys!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Smiles! 













  Her smile is back!
  And Britney's back at her new favorite store, Tracey Ross!  
  And I actually lover her top!
  And her [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]manicure[/FONT][/FONT] looks perfect!
  And her SMILE IS BACK!


----------



## RoseMary

twiggers said:


> Rosemary: The pics aren't showing


 
ah no. 

i'm trying again.

Britney out shopping at Sunset Plaza In West Hollywood - April 9:


----------



## RoseMary

okay, you just posted those, too. LOL.


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney Spears at her home in Berverly Hills (09.04.2008)

**

*


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## chaz

In think she looks great here,she' got a cute top on,with a bra,her hair looks ok,inthe other pics bf posted her nails look good,neat and tidy. And her skin and smile look nice,bright and clear!!!


----------



## twiggers

She is looking great!!!!! I love how her hair is getting blonder, but she is doing it gradually!!! You go girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz

I know smoking isn't a good habit,but I like the way she always seems to smoke outside,so much better than having a stinky house if you do  have to smoke!!!


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^^^^^Um,that came out far too big!!! Arrrgggghhhhh!!!! Sorry!!


----------



## caitlin1214

And she doesn't seem to be smoking around her kids anymore.


----------



## Bag Fetish

She's looking so much better! I'm loving the color  she's doing her hair now... she looks better as a blonde.





chaz said:


> In think she looks great here,she' got a cute top on,with a bra,her hair looks ok,inthe other pics bf posted her nails look good,neat and tidy. And her skin and smile look nice,bright and clear!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears: Living with Mental Illness


 Britney Spears: Living with Mental Illness


 Britney Spears: Living with Mental Illness


 Britney Spears: Living with Mental Illness


 Britney Spears: Living with Mental Illness


 Britney Spears: Living with Mental Illness


----------



## scarlett_2005

She looks great!


----------



## wordpast

It's good to see Sean and Jayden spending time with their other siblings!


----------



## meera

Boy, those patio shots are creepy. I just can't imagine having my every move covered, even to the point of helicopters.


----------



## cocogirl07

Bag Fetish said:


> Britney Smiles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her smile is back!
> And Britney's back at her new favorite store, Tracey Ross!
> And I actually lover her top!
> And her [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]manicure[/FONT][/FONT] looks perfect!
> And her SMILE IS BACK!


 

She looks amazing...I love her hair color and I love the tan


----------



## stacmck

I love how her hair looks in the second pic that BF posted!  She's looking great!


----------



## winterpearls3

She's looking much better.  Now, if she can only stop smoking....


----------



## xsavagex

I still dont think she looks good TBH. She looks better, but not great. I feel so sorry for her


----------



## karo

She looks so much better and happier lately. It's finally nice to see her out.


----------



## twiggers

xsavagex said:


> I still dont think she looks good TBH. She looks better, but not great. I feel so sorry for her



She's definitely not looking great if you compared her to pics from 4-5 years ago...BUT she is looking GREAT compared to where she was 4 months ago!!!!!


----------



## sara999

much better but she's still wearing those damn boots


----------



## Kimm992

I will never understand what possesses a SINGER to smoke!!  I mean...seriously???


----------



## lostnexposed

She said that she liked the way it made her voice sound ( u know, cause she was trying to work that whole growly, raspy voice kinda sound)


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE: Britney Gets Her Smile Brightened! 









 With all the smiling Britney Spears has been doing lately, her teeth have been under a lot of scrutiny - so it's no wonder we caught her at the dentist's office yesterday afternoon!
  Unfortunately, actually getting _into_ the dentist's was an ordeal unto itself, thanks to Britney's rough-and-ready [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]security [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]guard[/FONT][/FONT]. In their zeal to protect their client from the paps, they actually pressed the pop princess up against a wall, eliciting a shriek of sincere surprise - jeez, guys, when are you going to be more careful with Britney?
  Once inside, however, it was business as usual, and Britney emerged after a little while freshly brushed up. We only wish she'd cracked another of her famous smiles to let us see the dentist work - c'mon, Britney, show off those pearly whites!


----------



## Kimm992

lostnexposed said:


> She said that she liked the way it made her voice sound ( u know, cause she was trying to work that whole growly, raspy voice kinda sound)



Hahaha....until one day she wakes up sounding like a 50 year old man...then she may regret it!!


----------



## caitlin1214

winterpearls3 said:


> She's looking much better. Now, if she can only stop smoking....


 
Baby steps. 


Hopefully, once everything else is worked out, she can work on her smoking.


----------



## twiggers

heard on the radio this morning that she donated 25K to Idol Gives Back. Apparently her Dad had to approve it and she charged it to an Amex card.


----------



## cocogirl07

twiggers said:


> heard on the radio this morning that she donated 25K to Idol Gives Back. Apparently her Dad had to approve it and she charged it to an Amex card.


 

Thats amazing


----------



## chaz

twiggers said:


> heard on the radio this morning that she donated 25K to Idol Gives Back. Apparently her Dad had to approve it and she charged it to an Amex card.


 
Wow!!! Thats fantastic!!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

That's wonderful!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears goes to B2V Borrelli-Vo salon in Hollywood (04/11/08)


 Britney Spears goes to B2V Borrelli-Vo salon in Hollywood (04/11/08)


 Britney Spears goes to B2V Borrelli-Vo salon in Hollywood (04/11/08)


 Britney Spears goes to B2V Borrelli-Vo salon in Hollywood (04/11/08)


 Britney Spears goes to B2V Borrelli-Vo salon in Hollywood (04/11/08)


 Britney Spears goes to B2V Borrelli-Vo salon in Hollywood (04/11/08)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears goes to B2V Borrelli-Vo salon in Hollywood (04/11/08)


 Britney Spears goes to B2V Borrelli-Vo salon in Hollywood (04/11/08)


 Britney Spears goes to B2V Borrelli-Vo salon in Hollywood (04/11/08)


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE: Britney's Beautiful Dress! 










Britney Spears doesn't make nearly as many public appearances these days as she used to - but when she does, she dresses to impress!
  Check out the _gorgeous_ dress the pop princess wore out yesterday to her appointment at B2V yesterday afternoon - isn't it just magnificent? Looks like she's finally getting her style back now that Jamie's giving her a little space!
  In fact, we were so blown away by Brit's dress that we had to throw together a gallery - check it out!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Goes Topless! 









Taking advantage of the beautiful spring weather, Britney went for a drive yesterday in her convertible Mercedes.
  Although we've seen her exercising a modicum of freedom in recent days, this time, she wasn't in the driver's seat.
  Maybe her trip to the dentist involved a little laughing gas!


----------



## Kimm992

Love that dress on her (the boots don't match it AT ALL though...someone needs to burn those!!)...and her sunglasses are fab!!


----------



## holly di

Yay for Brit!  I hope she continues to get better, I've always had much love for her!!!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

_This was actually an item from a couple months ago. I only just noticed it because I was uploading songs from my Spamalot! cd for my ipod. I was looking for pictures to use as the cover art._


_I thought this was really sweet of them! _


From Spears to Spice: _Spamalot_ Alters Britney Lyric
By _Andrew Gans_
13 Feb 2008 

A lyric has been changed in the Broadway, London, Las Vegas and touring productions of the Tony-winning musical _Monty Python's Spamalot_.

The Associated Press reports that a reference to the much-in-the-news Britney Spears has been removed from the song "Diva's Lament," which is performed by the Lady of the Lake.

About the change, _Spamalot_ co-creator Eric Idle had this to say to AP via e-mail: "Because we don't laugh at sad people. Mike Nichols (the show's director) requested it and he's right. We changed the lyrics in London, on tour, on Broadway and in Las Vegas. We think that it's now too sad. Britney Spears is being tortured to death and we don't want to be on that side." 

The original lyric stated: "I am sick of my career/ Always stuck in second gear/ Up to here with frustration and with fears/ I've no Grammy no rewards/ I've no Tony Awards/ I'm constantly replaced by Britney Spears/ Britney Spears!" 

The revised lyric follows: "My love life is a mess/ I've got constant PMS/ My career is about as hot as ice/ They hate me there backstage/ They say I'm too old for my age/ They're trying to replace me with Posh Spice/ With Posh Spice!" 

West End leading lady Hannah Waddingham is currently playing Lady of the Lake on Broadway. 

Mike Nichols ("The Graduate," "Angels in America") directed and Casey Nicholaw (_The Drowsy Chaperone_) choreographed the show that was inspired by the 1975 feature film comedy "Monty Python and the Holy Grail." 
The musical tells the tale of King Arthur and his Knights of the Round Table on their quest from God for the Holy Grail - with a short stop in the dazzling Spam-filled land of Camelot. 
_Spamalot_ earned the 2005 Tony Award for Best Musical and took home honors for direction (Mike Nichols) and one of its stars (Sara Ramirez). The musical still plays on Broadway at the Shubert Theatre and currently enjoys runs in London, Las Vegas and a national tour. An Australian production opened in Melbourne in November. 

(http://www.playbill.com/news/article/115062.html)


----------



## chaz

Awww,shame about the boots,but its so good to see her consistently making an effort!!


----------



## wordpast

*http://www9.comcast.net/music/articles/2008/04/13/People.Britney.Spears/
*

*Britney Spears in Minor Car Accident*



 Britney Spears reacts as a throng of celebrity photographers surround her ca...
slideshow: Top Music Photos of the Week 
*    28 minutes ago    	*

  			LOS ANGELES &#8212; Britney Spears' motoring misfortunes continue. The pop star was involved in a minor traffic accident late Saturday, but no one was injured and no vehicles were damaged, authorities said.
 Spears was driving her 2008 Mercedes on the eastbound Ventura Freeway just east of the 405 freeway about 8:20 p.m. when the mishap occurred, said California Highway Patrol Officer Patrick Kimball.
 Spears was in stop-and-go traffic when her car struck a 2006 Nissan in front of her that had stopped. The Nissan then pushed forward into another vehicle. No damage was noted to any of the vehicles.
 The CHP took a report and no one was cited.
 An after-hours e-mail sent to Spears' publicist was not returned early Sunday.
 In 2006, Spears was photographed driving with her son on her lap.
 A misdemeanor hit-and-run charge from an August 2007 parking lot crash was dismissed after she paid an undisclosed amount to the car's owner.
 In October, she pleaded not guilty to a misdemeanor charge of driving without a valid driver's license and later obtained a temporary California license.


----------



## wordpast

glad it was nothing serious.


----------



## twiggers

Glad it was a minor accident...wonder if this will affect Jamie letting her drive?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Scenes From Britney's Accident Last Night ... 































  Here are the shots from Brit's accident last night that shut down traffic on both sides of the 101 Freeway near the Woodman exit for a short time.
  As you can see, it was really nothing more than a minor fender bender but perhaps because it was the Queen B involved, the driver of the other car acted as if it were a big deal AND the cops _maybe_ overreacted a little by shutting down the south-bound side of the freeway, no?!


----------



## Kimm992

Maybe the freeway shutdown was for other people's safety.  If everyone knew the accident was involving Britney then they probably would have been slowing down and trying to get a look, etc.  which could have caused more accidents.


----------



## cocogirl07

Kimm992 said:


> Maybe the freeway shutdown was for other people's safety. If everyone knew the accident was involving Britney then they probably would have been slowing down and trying to get a look, etc. which could have caused more accidents.


 
yes ITA! it was for her saftey and others...She looks very upset in the picture...I hate those f**** paps


----------



## chaz

Oh for Gods Sake!!! Taking pics of her when she's just been in an accident?? How low is that???


----------



## wordpast

^ those paparazzi have no shame. sad.


----------



## eviemarie

they won't be happy till she is dead.


----------



## cocogirl07

eviemarie said:


> they won't be happy till she is dead.


 
ughh that is so true...


----------



## caitlin1214

Maybe we should avoid posting any crazy paparazzi shots. The ones of her going back and forth to stores is fine. Normally, I don't care if a celebrity goes out to buy a carton of milk, but in Britney's case, I'm just happy to see her looking more and more healthy. 


But the ones from her porch, the ones of her in a car accident, not so much.


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Britney Dines At Dominick's After Car Accident! 




















No one can say she's not a trooper!
  Our girl Brit was involved in a little fender bender on the 101 freeway last night - where thankfully no one was injured - and shortly after the accident, Britney changed into a pretty floral dress and headed over to dinner at Dominick's with her mom Lynne (and mom's friend Jackie). 
  And from the looks of it, Brit had a nice night out - she was all smiles when we spotted her heading into the restaurant _and_ when she left!


----------



## twiggers

^^^oh wow...she's wearing heels!!! Not the hideous boots WOOWOO!


----------



## stacmck

Wow, great dress and shoes!


----------



## chaz

OMG!!!!!!! I LOVE THAT DRESS!!!!! does anyone know who its by???

And yay for ditching the boots!!! The heels look gorgeous!!!


----------



## stacmck

Bag Fetish said:


> X17 XCLUSIVE: Britney Gets Her Smile Brightened!


So this is her actual hair? It looks cute this length!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears gets into a minor 3 car accident (04/12/08)


 Britney Spears gets into a minor 3 car accident (04/12/08)


 Britney Spears gets into a minor 3 car accident (04/12/08)


 Britney Spears gets into a minor 3 car accident (04/12/08)


 Britney Spears gets into a minor 3 car accident (04/12/08)


 Britney Spears gets into a minor 3 car accident (04/12/08)


 Britney Spears gets into a minor 3 car accident (04/12/08)



 Britney Spears gets into a minor 3 car accident (04/12/08)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Brit's Wild Weekend 


                                               These days, a "wild weekend" for Brit simply entails a fender-bender book-ended by a coupla dinners out to her favorite spots!








On Friday night, our girl hit up Sushi House Unico with her hot agent Jason Trawick of William Morris. Think it was anything more than just business?








Saturday evening, Brit took her Mercedes out for a ride, where she got into a minor fender-bender on the 101! It wasn't that serious, but the cops shut down the south-bound side of the freeway before escorting her over to the Studio City fire house to take a breathalizer test (she passed with flying colors).







After a quick change into a beautiful spring dress, Brit hit up her other fave eaterie, Dominick's for dinner with mom, where she told X17online that she was "okay" and the accident was "nothing"!
  Glad you're ok, Brit!


----------



## Tigger11

chaz said:


> Oh for Gods Sake!!! Taking pics of her when she's just been in an accident?? How low is that???


 
I agree it's disgraceful, you would have thought that they may have learnt something after Princess Diana (God rest her soul)


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE: Britney Gets Back Behind The Wheel! 














Although she might have been a bit shaken up from her minor fender-bender this weekend, Britney didn't let her nerves get the best of her and got back in the driver's seat for a ride around her neighborhood with Sean Preston this afternoon!
  Course, it was the seat of Sean Preston's toy car, but still!


----------



## stacmck

^That's cute!


----------



## tiny dancer

*^^^ Thats really sweet but can she lose the Starbucks drink for 5 minutes PLEASE?! What is with that?!*


----------



## wordpast

aww I like that pic!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Awwwww. How cute is that!


----------



## caitlin1214

April_Skye said:


> *^^^ Thats really sweet but can she lose the Starbucks drink for 5 minutes PLEASE?! What is with that?!*


She's made some significant improvements in her life. Let the woman have her Starbucks.


----------



## RoseMary

aww, that's adorable!


----------



## twiggers

That is so cute!!!!!!


----------



## sara999

man CA traffic is killer, the 405 is a nightmare, there are at least 5-10 accidents everyday, i don't blame brit for being one of the unlucky ones. it's happened to me!


----------



## chaz

awwww,she looks so cute with her lil ones!!! I can't get over how cute they are,everytime I see them,it makes my heart melt with a big awwwwwwwwwww!!! Mind you,Brits a bit of a cutie herself,so I think it follows she had the cutest kids!!


----------



## snowbird

sara999 said:


> man CA traffic is killer, the 405 is a nightmare, there are at least 5-10 accidents everyday, i don't blame brit for being one of the unlucky ones. it's happened to me!


 
I know we have to take anything in a tabloid with a grain of salt, but a UK paper, the Daily Mail, is reporting that she was putting makeup on in traffic and that is what led to the fender bender.  Anyone heard this?


----------



## Lola

If she wants to lose weight, lose the Starbucks!


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Britney Works It Out! 















Our girl Brit is back to work - with her old friend and manager Larry Rudolph!
  After a workout at Bally's Total Fitness in Studio City, Britney headed into the recording studio accompanied by Larry, Lynne and Jamie.
  Just like old times, huh?
  Larry was the man who was credited with discovering Brit, and skyrocketing her to fame with the single "...Baby One More Time" - Here's hoping their renewed partenership will do it "one more time" for Brit!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Lola said:


> If she wants to lose weight, lose the Starbucks!



I agree, i'm finding it hard to give up my Tim's everyday.


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Britney Works It Out! 














  Brit's gettin' healthier every day, y'all!
  In addition to working on her mothering and her mental health, (not to mention a new record!) Brit's gettin' back into physical shape with a new gym routine!  And our girl's lookin' hot!
  Course, drinking Coca-Cola after aworkout prolly isn't the healthiest, but after all her hard work, the girl deserves it!


----------



## twiggers

Yea...she needs some healthier food choices...that Coke probably negated all the calories she burned! But hey whatever....good to see her out and about and looking great!!!!


----------



## PrincessGina

April 15:


----------



## twiggers

Love seeing the smile!!!


----------



## lorenzo94580

Nice free promo for Coke....


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Britney Pal Sam Lutfi Agrees to Stay Away  Again*

 By Ken Lee
 Originally posted Wednesday April 16,  2008 06:00 PM EDT

   Sam Lutfi and Britney Spears in  October 2007 Photo by: INF





Britney Spears's former  confidante, Sam Lutfi, has agreed to stay away from the pop star through July  31, it was revealed at a Los Angeles court Wednesday.

A restraining order was slapped on  Lutfi in February, after Spears's mother accused him of drugging Britney, 26. 

Keep-away orders can be extended to up to five years, legal experts say. 

Meanwhile, the singer's father and a lawyer remain in legal control over  her affairs.

Their conservatorship will be reviewed by the court on July  31  but it's expected their control will be extended.

Another hearing  regarding Spears's estate is set for Thursday.


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17  XCLUSIVE: Is Britney Seeing Paris' Voice Coach? 











  You'd think a natural songbird like Britney Spears wouldn't need any help with  her voice - but we've got pictures that say otherwise!
 We just caught the Queen B leaving a house in Tarzana with her father Jamie.  And who might Britney  have been visiting? None other than Paris Hilton's former vocal coach!
 Y'know, between the voice coach and all the time Brit's been spending in the  studio lately, we have to wonder whether she's working on something big - let's  hope it's another album!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is Larry's Plan Working? 














Ever since signing back up with Larry Rudolph, we've seen Britney Spears make a number of very productive public appearances - she's been spotted out at the gym, eating dinner with her parents, and, pictured above, out at the recording studio. Fortunately, Larry's been there with Britney every step of the way for moral support - go Larry!
  It looks like Larry's got a definite plan to help Britney get her career back on track - how do you think it's working so far?
  To take a look at Britney and Larry through the years...


----------



## wordpast

I think everyone involved, mom ,dad larry, hell even the new security are doing a great job.


----------



## Nola

She certainly looks better! She used to love working out, hopefully she´ll really get into it again.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Good to see Larry back in her life.


----------



## chaz

Great to see some good people around her,who care about her interests,and not just about making money off her at whatever cost.


----------



## Bag Fetish

wordpast said:


> I think everyone involved, mom ,dad larry, hell even the new security are doing a great job.



I agree!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney,  Gym Rat 















 It's back to the grind for Brit! Girl is getting into shape with  _daily_ workouts, apparently. And a hot trainer doesn't hurt!!!
 Queen B spent time on the treadmill and on the stationary bike yesterday and  she did it all at Bally -- NOT in a home gym with a [personal trainer],  but in a big warehouse gym like the rest of us!


----------



## lostnexposed

the trainer is a little Rob Lowe esque.


----------



## Jahpson

good for her!! eating right, exercising right. Now her haters can hate on her fabulous new figure and good looks instead of her past problems.


----------



## fufu

She's looking well and cheerful, I'm happy for her


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney's  Back In The Studio - Again! 











For the third day in a row, Britney Spears stopped by the recording studio  yesterday evening after getting her workout on. We haven't seen Brit hitting up  the studio so often since she was putting the finishing touches on  _Blackout_ - between her frequent sessions in the booth and her visits to  a voice coach, we're really starting to wonder if she's got a  new album in the works!
 Looks like Britney made sure to wear some of her new Ed Hardy gear, too - doesn't it look _spectacular_  on her? But don't judge by these pix - we've got a whole new gallery of Britney  for you!


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Big Payday for Lawyers in Britney Spears Case*

 By Ken Lee
 Originally posted Thursday April 17,  2008 06:00 PM EDT

   Britney Spears on March 26  Photo by: Fame






A Los Angeles  court on Thursday ordered payment of nearly $400,000 to the numerous lawyers  involved in Britney  Spears's affairs  with the pop star footing the bill. 

All the  attorneys have been working on the case for less than three months.  

Samuel Ingham, Spears's court-appointed attorney, will continue to  receive $10,000 a week, Commissioner Reva Goetz  ruled.

Andrew Wallet, the co-conservator of Spears's  finances, will receive an advance of $100,000. (Wallet had not been paid since  becoming involved last February.). 

The firm which won Jamie Spears  control of his daughter's affairs will also be advanced $175,000, and a lawyer  representing Britney's brother Bryan Spears will get $22,500, while Stacy  Phillips, Britney's new divorce lawyer, will receive $75,000. 

The  singer's father and Wallet remain in control of her life until a July 31  hearing.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears leaving Glenwood Place Recording Studio in LA  (04/16/08)


  Britney Spears leaving Glenwood Place Recording Studio in LA  (04/16/08)


  Britney Spears leaving Glenwood Place Recording Studio in LA  (04/16/08)


  Britney Spears leaving Glenwood Place Recording Studio in LA  (04/16/08)


  Britney Spears leaving Glenwood Place Recording Studio in LA  (04/16/08)


  Britney Spears leaving Glenwood Place Recording Studio in LA  (04/16/08)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney  Owes Over Half A Million!




 Britney Spears did not appear in court today for a hearing regarding her  trust and assets; however, her father Jamie Spears' lawyers,  Geraldine Wyle and Andrew Wallet (who is also a co-conservator) were both  present at the Los Angeles Superior Court this afternoon. Additionally, Clark  Byam, another Spears family lawyer, was present. 
 Commissioner Reva Goetz acknowledged a petition that was filed on March 17th  by Jon Eardley. That document challenges Spears' legal represenation, and Goetz  announced that the petition was stricken. Samuel Ingham, the court appointed attorney,  will continue to represent Brit.
 The attorneys met behind closed doors, and determined how much each would be  paid... by Britney herself. Samuel Ingham will be given $10,000 per week until  July 31, Andrew Wallet will receive $100,000 to cover legal fees through March  31, and Geraldine Wyle will receive an $175,000 advance today to cover expenses  through March 31. Clark Byam is getting an advance of $22,500, and Stacey  Phillips, the lawyer   dealing with Spears' custody issues, will receive $75,000.
 That's over half a million bucks total!
 Next court date is scheduled for May 29, 2008 - stay tuned to X17 for any and  all updates until then!


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney at B2V Hair Salon in Hollywood - April 17*​


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney at Glenwood Place Studio in Burkbank, Los Angeles - April 17*


----------



## twiggers

She's looking much better. In these last pics she's got some grease on the shirt (ick) and looks kind of tired and puffy! 

I wonder why she is in the studio? Why would she release an album so close on the heels of Blackout?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Total  Britness!












 Even after a  grueling workout, our girl Brit still looks spectacular!
 Check out Brit's big exit from Bally's yesterday afternoon. She was lookin'  fit, focused, and _fiiiiiiiiiiiiine_ - if only we all looked so good  after exercising!
 And just in case you've forgotten how hard Brit worked out yesterday, we've  still got our gallery up - check it out!


----------



## Kimm992

She always looks really out of it for some reason....like they've got her heavily medicated or something.


----------



## margaritas

Oh no, even Britney is going to the gym. I better get my ass off the couch now and work out!


----------



## Bag Fetish

margaritas said:


> Oh no, even Britney is going to the gym. I better get my ass off the couch now and work out!



LOL


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears's security tries to hide her underneath a  blanket as she arrives at a hair salon


  Britney Spears's security tries to hide her underneath a  blanket as she arrives at a hair salon


----------



## chaz

I like her hair blonder,but she does look a bit fed up and worn out.Still the whole court case thing and fees is still rumbling on,so I would'nt be suprised if that was getting to her a bit.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Lynne  Gives Britney A Surprise Shower 







 Britney  Spears' mother Lynne may want the paps to cool it around her daughter - but she  might need to try another approach!
 First, we caught up with Brit as her assistant returned from Starbucks  run before heading over to the gym. (Hey, gotta get some energy before you hit  the treadmill, right?) We noticed Brit was wearing a white shirt with a pair of  hot pink pants; we thought she looked cute as a button - but apparently, Britney  thought otherwise, because her next stop was Niketown!





 Inside, Brit  met up with Lynne and picked out some new workout  threads - specifically a blue top and some black pants. 




Lynne  picked up a few bottles of water while she was there, too - we know because  Lynne came out trying to squirt 'em on the paps!





The only  problem? Lynne's aim was a little off - and she only managed to soak  Britney!
 Britney naturally shrieked in protest at being splashed and hustled back into  the car. Luckily, Britney and Lynne had made up by the time they got to Ballys -  in fact, they ended up working out _together_! (Hey, we're not surprised  Britney didn't hold her mother's squirts against her - after all, she's probably  used to it by now!)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears gets mobbed by photographers as she leaves Bally  Total Fitness with her mother (04/18


  Britney Spears gets mobbed by photographers as she leaves Bally  Total Fitness with her mother (04/18


  Britney Spears gets mobbed by photographers as she leaves Bally  Total Fitness with her mother (04/18


  Britney Spears gets mobbed by photographers as she leaves Bally  Total Fitness with her mother (04/18


  Britney Spears gets mobbed by photographers as she leaves Bally  Total Fitness with her mother (04/18


  Britney Spears gets mobbed by photographers as she leaves Bally  Total Fitness with her mother (04/18


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears gets mobbed by photographers as she leaves Bally  Total Fitness with her mother (04/18


  Britney Spears gets mobbed by photographers as she leaves Bally  Total Fitness with her mother (04/18


  Britney Spears gets mobbed by photographers as she leaves Bally  Total Fitness with her mother (04/18


  Britney Spears gets mobbed by photographers as she leaves Bally  Total Fitness with her mother (04/18


  Britney Spears gets mobbed by photographers as she leaves Bally  Total Fitness with her mother (04/18


  Britney Spears gets mobbed by photographers as she leaves Bally  Total Fitness with her mother (04/18


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears gets mobbed by photographers as she leaves Bally  Total Fitness with her mother (04/18


  Britney Spears gets mobbed by photographers as she leaves Bally  Total Fitness with her mother (04/18


----------



## chaz

Wow,what a lifestyle.........having to endure being mobbed by the paps when doing something as simple as coming out of the gym.


----------



## twiggers

^^^I hear ya! Guess those photographers are just desperate....a crappy economy and Britney isn't a wreck...their salaries have probably plummeted by 50% or more!!!!


----------



## stacmck

How ridiculous that they follow her constantly...


----------



## caitlin1214

EXCLUSIVE: Britney Returning to _How I Met Your Mother_

April 19, 2008

*Britney Spears* is returning to _How I Met Your Mother_, a source tells PEOPLE.

The show is ecstatic and so is Britney, a source said. She had so much fun the first time around she really wanted to come back. It was a mutual decision to work together more.

The singer/actress will do one episode, the source says. Fox studios would not confirm the appearance.

Spears, 26, appeared on the March 24 episode, playing a receptionist at a dermatologists office who fell for one of the shows main characters, played by *Josh Radnor*. She received wide accolades for the spot.

She was hilarious in the table-read, and I got to see her do the run-through as well, and she was great, cast member *Jason Segel *said. 


(http://tvwatch.people.com/2008/04/19/excusive-britney-returning-to-how-i-met-your-mother/)


----------



## twiggers

^^^^WOW...that is great news for her!!!!


----------



## claireZk

I think she's looking GREAT lately!  Yay, go Brit!


----------



## wordpast

^ she looks great!!


----------



## Kimm992

That's a great picture of her!


----------



## Blueberry

^ Yea I got really surprised at how her body transformed into a BETTER one !!! 

Thats good news!!! She`s really working hard now. good for her!


----------



## twiggers

She looks really good in that picture!!!


----------



## claireZk

I'm not sure if this was posted here yet, but I've been hearing rumors that she's got something in the works with Bally Total Fitness.  

She really seems like she's getting back on track!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

glad she on right track


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17  XCLUSIVE - Brit Takes the Boys for a Stroll! 



















Britney had a scheduled visit with her boys this morning, from 9am  - 12pm. 
 Taking advantage of the cool Spring weather, Brit took the boys on a walk  around her Beverly Hills neighborhood with her dad and a nanny.
 Guess the whole family is getting into the healthy exercise routine


----------



## twiggers

^^^^awwwww they all look great together!

My DH was listening to Howard Stern yesterday and Neil Patrick Harris from 'How I Met Your Mother' was on. He said that when Britney was on the show her every move was followed by someone!!!! I think that is a great thing!


----------



## RoseMary

aww, cute! good for her and the boys.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Brit's  Gettin' Hot (And Heavy With Her Trainer?)! 


















 Could Britney's hours at the gym be getting even hotter as she seems to get  closer and closer to her cute trainer?!
 You can't tell me it's coincidence that management at the Culver City Bally  chose a young, hot personal trainer to guide Britney through her workouts]!
 The two got close on the treadmill yesterday and our photogs said the mystery  hunk looked super comfortable with Queen B and the two laughed and giggled  frequently.
 I'm gonna renew my membership if this is the way things work at Bally  now!


----------



## Belle49

I'm so glad she seems to be heading in the right direction. I may be in the minority but I LOVE her new album.  I want to see her do a WICKED comeback.


----------



## chaz

Wow!!! She looks so good in this pic!! Good for her!!xx


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is  Brit's Bodyguard More Interested In Her Back Door Than Opening Her  Front? 










We know he's supposed to _guard_ her _body_, but he's really  taking a hands on approach here!
 Brit gave her bodyguard the stink eye at a medical building in Beverly Hills  today when he got a bit too close for comfort.





 Back off, buddy!


*Not fancying that shirt, it does nothing for her. On a good note she's looking much better these days, its nice to see.*


----------



## scarlett_2005

chaz said:


> Wow!!! She looks so good in this pic!! Good for her!!xx


 
Ita! Wtg Britney!


----------



## sweet_pees

i think brit should shock the world getting her life back on track..  i just dont understand why she gave everything up for a kevin federline..


----------



## effinhaute

yeah I am not feeling that frolicky blouse. but she looks great in the jeans and white vneck tee!! So much better than how she looked just a few months ago!


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17  XCLUSIVE - Lynne Takes Brit's Mercede$ For a Joy Ride - To Kevin's! 















Mama Lynne decided to check out Brit's ride by taking it for a spin over to  K-Fed's this weekend!
 Kevin flashed his toughest "Don't F*ck With Me Face" as he escorted Lynn back  to her car. Don't mess with K-Fed!


----------



## Jahpson

Brit is starting to look much better. and there havnt been much photos of her at Starbucks. 

Good health is a great start to a turnover.


----------



## cocogirl07

She's doing amazing!! I am so happy...Props to her dad...


----------



## Bag Fetish

Brit's  Bangin' Bod! 








Star  Magazine is pimpin' out Britney  new buff bod on the cover of their latest issue and we love it! 
 It's good news for Britney looking healthy and happy but not so good for  Lindsay -- our pic of Lilo passed out in the car after partying Saturday night  in NY is headlined "Lindsay's Drunken Rampage!" -- yikes!


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^^^ She looks so healthy and curvy!! I love it! And she is so adorable when she smiles,so nice to see her gettin back on track.I think she will become an inspiration to other women if she goes all the way,and gets back on top.Just shows,with love and help from your family,you can overcome the very worst of situations.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney's Red-Hot! 















  Guess these gym trips are paying off!
  Our girl Brit worked out yesterday in a fiery red tank top - lookin' good, girl! Keep up the good work.
  Just watch out for that bodyguard... we don't want him getting fresh with you again!


----------



## cristalena56

she is looking soooooooooooooooo much better! She looks awesome in the jeans and white top pic!  and in the pics above!


----------



## caitlin1214

*Britney's Fashion Transormation*

(ABCNews.com)

Troubled pop star Britney Spears may finally be on her way to getting back on her superstar track, from the looks of her new, cleaned-up image. After apparently hitting rock bottom earlier this year -- she lost custody of her two children and was taken under observation at the University of California Los Angeles mental ward -- Spears may finally be making moves in the right direction. At least the singer seems to be taking style steps in the right direction.
Spears wears a food-stain-free white shirt and jeans to run some errands April 20, 2008.



The fallen pop star returned to the recording studio last week, looking much more put together than she has in almost a year. Spears seems to have lost her interest in cut-off shorts and belly-baring tops in favor of more muted, mature looks. 
She also reunited with her former manager, Larry Rudolph, at the studio, but he told Usmagazine.com that the session was just for fun.




Meanwhile, the singer appears to be working on getting her rock-hard body back. Spears was recently spotted laughing with a companion at a gym. But getting her body back may mean business for the star as well: Spears' father is negotiating with Bally Total Fitness for the singer to become the gym chain's new spokesperson, according to TMZ.com.




Spears' highly anticipated stint on "How I Met Your Mother" drew an estimated 10.62 million viewers, up one million from the week before, on March 24, 2008. Spears played Abby, a receptionist in a dermatologist's office who becomes smitten with Ted (Josh Radnor). However, her crush goes unrequited as Ted repeatedly pursues his dermatologist (Sarah Chalke). The singer is reportedly in talks with the show to revive her role, but Spears has not committed to additional episodes yet.



Spears seems to be taking a different approach to her "comeback" this time than she did a year ago, when she was preparing to release her album "Blackout." Hitting the dance studio regularly following a stint in rehab, Spears' fashion faux-pas included a ubiquitous pair of cowboy boots and hat and a pair of ripped fishnet tights, shown at left with Sean Preston, May 8, 2007. Brit may have been shedding the pounds and shaping up, but given the mixed response from fans at her 15-minute sets, she was hardly back in action. 

Additionally, Spears was embroiled in a bitter custody battle with her ex-husband, Kevin Federline.


----------



## caitlin1214

Spears bewildered and entertained photographers with her constant antics and lack of clothing. Out and about one summer afternoon, Spears didn't have her swimsuit, but she didn't let that stop her from taking a dip. The struggling singer got a little wet and wild in her undergarments and flashed some photographers a very unflattering view of her bare behind, July 18, 2007.




In another "sheer" moment of Britney brilliance in 2007, the troubled pop star took her kids, Sean Preston and Jayden, out to dinner in a sheer frock August 4, 2008. 




After a months-long break from high-profile performances, Spears took the stage at MTV's VMA's Sept. 9 to perform her new single, "Gimmie More." But Spears seemed like a shadow of her former pop star self. Looking dazed and confused, she flailed her limbs as she failed to sync her lips to the dance ditty. Within moments, the performance became the most buzzed-about moment of the VMAs. Meanwhile, a sparkly bra and panties revealed a bloated figure compared to her "I'm a Slave 4 You" days.




Spears' bizarre behavior continued until it was apparent that the singer needed medical attention. On Jan. 3, 2008, Spears was rushed to Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles.




Spears was subject to "medical hold," which was described as a mental evaluation, and drug testing. "Police found her earlier this evening at her home under the influence of an 'unknown substance,'" after being called when she refused to return her two young sons to their father, TMZ reported. After a three-hour standoff, Spears handed over the children, aged 2 and 1.


----------



## caitlin1214

However, Spears was released and back to her old ways, and friends, soon enough. The singer took the spotlight again out and about in her Mercedes, wearing a see-through shirt, left, before her car got a flat tire. A paparazzo reportedly gave Spears a ride home and off she went, hotel-hopping for the night.




Spears' Mercedes was towed after she abandoned it on Sunset Boulevard with a flat tire, but that didn't stop her from giving the paparazzi something to follow the next day. Spears was seen in her black Escalade with her assistant at a gas station in Bel Air. Spears cuddled with her Yorkie, London, at the gas station while smoking a cigarette. Meanwhile, Spears had lost custody of her two children temporarily after her hospitalization the previous week.




Spears was busy running around Tinseltown with a new boy toy, paparazzo Adnan Ghalib. Ghalib's photo agency happened to have exclusive access to photos of the pair 's budding romance. The two went on a shopping spree the weekend following Spears' breakdown, Jan. 13, 2008. 




Spears skipped out on her custody court hearing Jan. 14, 2008, and instead went to church. Spears was not required to attend the hearing, but was strongly advised to show up in court after losing rights to see her two sons, Jayden James and Sean Preston, after her Jan. 3 breakdown. 
Spears arrived at Los Angeles County Superior Court hours after the hearing had begun. She got out of the car, but after seeming intimidated by the photographers in her path, she turned around and got back into the car. 




After a second hospitalization, Spears' parents took control of the situation and filed a restraining order against the singer's "manager," Sam Lufti. Jamie Spears, Britney's father, was given conservatorship of the singer's estate. Within a month, the struggling singer was already making major improvements with her wardrobe, which, hopefully, are mimicking her physical and mental recovery as well.


----------



## caitlin1214

It's amazing how far she's come. I've gone from crying and praying for her in January/February to just marvelling at all the progress she's made.


I love you, Britney, and I am so proud of you, and I'm just cheering for you.


----------



## twiggers

Thanks for posting Caitlin! She has come really far!!!! I hope she realizes how good this is for her and doesn't resent her parents!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Who Likes Fast Food? 










Britney likes fast food ]!
  Hey, who doesn't? We spotted the pop princess makin' a stop at Mickey D's with her bodyguard last night... but from the looks of it, Brit was trying to cover up whatever she got (not including her beverage, of course) with her jacket!
  No shame in getting some fast food once in a while - you're clearly working it off during the day, Brit!


----------



## leeann

Even her nails are looking better!  Yay Britney!!


----------



## Kimm992

Good for her!!


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney Spears in car at Bally's gym, April 23 *


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## Kimm992

Nice to see that smile again!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is Britney Broken?  
And Is She Being Paid By Bally? 















totally  LOVE her hair straight!!






  Britney was back at Bally yesterday and all the online rumblings about her possibly being paid by the gym to make 'appearances' are starting to sound less and less unlikely. I mean, Brit could exercise at home with a hot peersonal trainer so why is she doing it at Bally in Culver City of all places?
  AND another question ... Brit _still_ looks like she's in a funk, no?  
  We got fifteen angles of bland yesterday when we shot the girl after her workout. Isn't exercise supposed to release endorphins that make you feel good -- give you a rush?
  What happened to the happy go-lucky Britney we used to know (and no, I'm not talking about the wild, driving-around-at-2am-to-RiteAid Brit); I'm talking about the old Brit, circa 2006)? Is she ever coming back?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears Gym 200 Wenn


 Britney Spears at Bally Total Fitness gym in Culver City (04/23/08)


 Britney Spears at Bally Total Fitness gym in Culver City (04/23/08)


 Britney Spears at Bally Total Fitness gym in Culver City (04/23/08)


 Britney Spears at Bally Total Fitness gym in Culver City (04/23/08)


 Britney Spears at Bally Total Fitness gym in Culver City (04/23/08)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears at Bally Total Fitness gym in Culver City (04/23/08)


 Britney Spears at Bally Total Fitness gym in Culver City (04/23/08)


 Britney Spears at Bally Total Fitness gym in Culver City (04/23/08)


 Britney Spears at Bally Total Fitness gym in Culver City (04/23/08)


 Britney Spears at Bally Total Fitness gym in Culver City (04/23/08)


 Britney Spears at Bally Total Fitness gym in Culver City (04/23/08)


 Britney Spears at Bally Total Fitness gym in Culver City (04/23/08)



 Britney Spears at Bally Total Fitness gym in Culver City (04/23/08)


----------



## chaz

OMG!!! Look at that smile!! She looks so much like her old self!!!! Yippeeee for her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ I agree!


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^awww,does'nt it bring such a warm feeling to your heart!? I am so glad she is getting to look so good,and she looks so so good as a blonde!!!


----------



## stacmck

Yay! Nice to see some real smiles.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Go Bit Bit, I mean Brit Brit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!


----------



## cristalena56

im glad she is smiling again!


----------



## twiggers

She looks great in these recent pics! Nice to see a genuine smile!


----------



## Sternchen

She's been looking great!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Can't Stop Smilin', Y'all! 






Beautiful^^ Good to see her so happy.











We love seeing her this way!
  Our girl Brit may have been in a funk on her way in, but she couldn't hide her perfect smile on her way out of Bally's gym yesterday evening. Makes sense though - working out produces endorphins, and endorphins make you happy, and what more could we ask from the pop princess!
  So glad you've kept up your gym routine, Brit - keep it up!


----------



## uberdumb

While I am not a fan, I really hope she is on the path to recovery and is getting the help she obviously needs. Hopefully she can also sort out the baby-mess.


----------



## Jahpson

i wonder if she gets her eyes checked annually?

all those flashing lights from the paparazzi have to take a toll on your eyes.


----------



## Cat

Down one minute!


Flying high in the blink of an eye,typical manic behavior.


----------



## claireZk

Cat said:


> Down one minute!
> 
> 
> Flying high in the blink of an eye,typical manic behavior.


Maybe she was just blinking in the first pic 

Why are you so mean?


----------



## caitlin1214

I think she's just putting on no readable expression for the paparazzi. 



Then she shows her true emotions once she's in the building/vehicle.


----------



## Cat

claireZk said:


> Maybe she was just blinking in the first pic
> 
> Why are you so mean?


 
Sorry,but being observant and expressing an opinion doesn't equate to being mean.I have no problem throwing out the sugar coated comments when they are due,they aren't in this case.

On the up side it's nice to see her taking bit more pride in her appearance lately.


----------



## claireZk

^I was just talking about your general attitude towards Britney Spears.  I just don't understand the negativity and hatred.  Why wouldn't you want her to get better and improve her life?  She may be a celebrity, but she's a human being who has had some legitimate problems in her life.  You almost seem to relish her downfall.  It just seems really mean spirited IMO


----------



## Cat

claireZk said:


> ^I was just talking about your general attitude towards Britney Spears. I just don't understand the negativity and hatred. Why wouldn't you want her to get better and improve her life? She may be a celebrity, but she's a human being who has had some legitimate problems in her life. You almost seem to relish her downfall. It just seems really mean spirited IMO


 
Oh Well!I learned years ago you can't please everyone.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Exercises Her Voice 
















Britney isn't only working on her bod, she's getting down to business on her voice too, working out those vocal chords!
  We caught up with Brit yesterday, again at her voice coach's house in Tarzana and she carried out her practice CD on the way home. 
  It's cool to see someone who knows she can sell a bazillion albums, still working to improve.  Kudos to you, Queen B!
  And of course later in the day, Brit DID go to the gym! Gallery with ALL the pix!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

She looks so cute with that dress! Nothing better than watching Brit climb back up! Such happy news!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Any experts out there know who makes Brit's necklace?


----------



## chaz

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> She looks so cute with that dress! Nothing better than watching Brit climb back up! Such happy news!


----------



## Plain&Simple

not crazy about the dress but she is looking better


----------



## Plain&Simple

Good for her


----------



## Bag Fetish

Back To Bally! 

















  After giving her voice a workout, Brit headed back to Bally, y'all!
  She's gonna get the vocals tight and her rear end tight and not even a hoard of paps is gonna stop her! -- Look at the guy balancing on the flimsy Bally baricade just to get the shot!
CLICK HERE to see the full GALLERY of britney working out at her voice coach's house and then at Bally yesterday!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

chaz said:


>


^^^^^^^It is good to see, hey!
She looks so cute down below- in the latest pics that were posted. She has a great smile! This is a much nicer thread & a great fresh start..... for us to post much happier news, right guys!


----------



## chaz

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> ^^^^^^^It is good to see, hey!
> She looks so cute down below- in the latest pics that were posted. She has a great smile! This is a much nicer thread & a great fresh start..... for us to post much happier news, right guys!


 

Good to see you too sunshine!!!! It is nice we can comment on the nicer things happening with her,rather than watching that horrifically sad meltdown she had,that others seemed to revel in.
Much more postive and upbeat thread!! And so it should be! She's getting better!!


----------



## twiggers

Looking good Brit!!!! Still curious as to why she is working on vocals...maybe planning a tour? Maybe a one-time Vegas concert?


----------



## wordpast

Wow, she's like going to the gym  almost everyday now!!! I'm sure Bally doesn't mind the advertising!!


----------



## lostnexposed

Is she gonna go with 3 singles or 4 singles with this album?? If it's 4, any idea what the last one is gonna be?!?! I hope shes gonna dance, dance, dance!


----------



## caitlin1214

If she does another single, I hope it's Toy Soldier.


----------



## twiggers

I hope she does one more and then does a real life video


----------



## PrincessGina

Saturday:


----------



## Nola

She´s looking healthy and herself again!


----------



## Bag Fetish

go Britney, go Britney!


----------



## twiggers

LOL BF...I hear ya and agree!


----------



## twiggers

It is confirmed....Britney is back on How I Met Your Mother...(from cnn.com)

ELES (AP) -- Britney Spears, who proved she's worth a cool million viewers to "How I Met Your Mother," is paying another visit to the CBS sitcom.


Spears will reprise her "How I Met Your Mother" role as bubbly secretary Abby in the May 12 episode.

Spears will reprise her role as bubbly secretary Abby in the May 12 episode, CBS said Monday.

"We're all so thrilled to have Britney joining us once again," series executive producer and co-creator Craig Thomas said in a statement.

"And just to head it off at the pass this time around: Yes, Mom, Britney's very nice and no, I can't get her autograph for you," Thomas added, jokingly.

Spears' appearance in the March 24 episode won her good reviews and boosted the show's viewership to 10.6 million viewers, in comparison to the 9.6 million who had tuned in the previous week.

When last seen, Abby was flirting with womanizer Barney (cast member Neil Patrick Harris). The new episode, which began production Monday, has Abby and Barney sharing their mutual dislike of Ted (cast member Josh Radnor) and acting on it.

"Desperate to get a rise out of his former pal, Barney pops a surprising question to Abby," CBS said in a release.

"How I Met Your Mother" stars Harris, Radnor, Cobie Smulders, Alyson Hannigan and Jason Segel ("Forgetting Sarah Marshall") as an urban family of 20-something New Yorkers.

The pop star's camp originally approached the show about taking part, executive producer Carter Bays told The Associated Press earlier this month. E-mail to a friend


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Works Up A Sweat! 



















She's really committed, y'all!
  After a busy weekend of gym _and_ vocal workouts, our girl Brit again hit up the Bally's in Culver City for another day of exercising... and later she heated things up in the Ritz Carlton sauna!  
  Don't ya wish your girlfriend was _hot_ like Brit?


----------



## Sternchen

She looks really really great!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

PrincessGina said:


> Saturday:


She looks really good here! YAY Brittney!


----------



## Kimm992

Is that her real hair now?


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

glad she on her right track


----------



## chaz

She is looking so healthy,and much more grounded now.So good to see!!


----------



## effinhaute

she looks great!
wow shes really working hard at it. only if she could lose the cola.....


----------



## twiggers

I don't think that is her real hair...I believe her real hair only skims her shoulders.


----------



## PrincessGina

At the Ritz Carlton:


----------



## Bag Fetish

Has Britney Been Breaking The Bank? 






 Everyone knows that Britney Spearsloves the good life - but according to a report in In Touch Weekly, she may have been living even larger than we thought!
  After going through Brit's books following his appointment as her conservator, the pop starlet's father Jamie has learned that in a little over a year, his daughter has spent a whopping _sixty-one million dollars_! Apparently, "legal bills, rehab and psychiatric care" were the main offenders - hey, getting help costs money!
  Worse, some experts believe that Britney may have _cost_ herself a pile of money, too. According to Robert Bianchi - a LA-based CPA who doesn't handle Britney's finances - By not touring for her last album [Blackout], she lost out on $50 million. Damn, y'all - that's a lot of Frappucinos!
  Fortunately, Jamie quickly hired his own accountants to get Brit's finances in check - after all, even with all that waste, Brit's still got a metric ton of money left. And, happily, it seems like Britney's spendthrift ways may be coming to an end - according to a family friend, "he's spending about a fifth of what she used to"! 
  Also, here's a few pix of Brit arriving at the studio yesterday for her latest stint on _HIMYM_ - with a gig like that, money won't be a concern for her for long!


----------



## chaz

Shesh!! 61 million,wow!! I can't even imagine that much money!!


----------



## gucci lover

Thursday, May 01, 2008 
*Britney Spears Gets Mothers Day Visit*





Continuing along with her comeback activities, Britney Spears spent Wednesday afternoon getting in a workout and stopping by Fox Studio.
In a cheerful mood, the Gimme More singer has reason to celebrate - as shes been given permission to visit with her two sons on Mothers Day. 



According to reports, the decision was made by her ex-husband Kevin Federline - coming as a result of what he sees as improved circumstances.
Meanwhile, Britney has also begun the process of requesting overnight visits with the boys - with a Los Angeles court ready to discuss the request at a hearing on May 6th following the reading of an evaluation of Spears by an appointed doctor. -_gossip girls_


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

That is great news^


----------



## scarlett_2005

Good to hear she gets to spend Mother's day with her boys!


----------



## twiggers

That's great news!!!! Overnight visits will be a huge win for her!


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE: Britney's Pool Party With Her Boys! 










 Between her early start at the studio and her late trip to the gym, britney day was pretty full yesterday - but not too full to make time for her boys!
  We caught the pop princess in the pool pushing Sean Preston and Jayden around in some inflatable rafts - and splashing around in her sexy little bikini! Jamie, meanwhile, sat perched on the edge of the water, watching his daughter play with her sons. Doesn't it make for a cute scene? 
  In fact, the scene was _so_ adorable that we even put a gallery together - check it out!


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## Bag Fetish

great pic's,. she  looks like she's really having fun with her boys.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

^^^that is so lovely to see!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears Is For The Children 










 Kids have always been a big part of Britney Spears' fanbase - but yesterday afternoon, she might have been wishing otherwise!
  Once again, Britney stopped by Bally yesterday afternoon for another workout. Upon her arrival, the pop princess found herself greeted by a swarm of paparazzi - and one young man who hurled obscenities at the paps from off-camera! _Language_, young man!
  But that little hellraiser was nothing compared to the kid Britney encountered on her way _out_ of the gym. Keep an eye out for the kid on the skateboard who actually throws his trash at Britney's [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Mercedes[/FONT][/FONT] - easy, kid, that car costs a pretty penny!
  No wonder Britney headed straight over to the Ritz-Carlton to wrap up her workout - by that time, she was probably in the mood for some more mature company!


----------



## twiggers

Awww she looks like she is having fun with the kids...but dang, are they up there in a helicopter?


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^^^ I was wondering exactly the same thing,great pics,but a bit um,intrusive?


----------



## Bag Fetish

*HOUSE CALL*

                     With sister Britney back in Kentwood, La., a pregnant Jamie Lynn Spears stops by a friend's place to say hello to some new puppies in McComb, Miss., on Thursday.


----------



## Bag Fetish

When Mommy And Daddy Are Away... 






  Today Brit went home to Kentwood, Louisiana for Jamie Lynn's [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]baby [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]s[FONT=&quot]hower[/FONT][/FONT], and K-Fed was spotted in Simi Valley for a charity golf event supporting childrens illnesses.  
  So who's looking after the kids?  Why the bodyguard and nanny of course!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney To Reunite With Jamie Lynn In Kentwood? 







 It's been a while since Britney Spears has seen her little pregnant sister Jamie Lynn - but they're set to have a big reunion this Saturday!
Life & Style claims that Britney will make the long trek home to Kentwood for her little sis' Baby shower, scheduled to take place tomorrow afternoon at Lynne's house. It's been a while since Britney's been home - in fact, the last time she set foot in Kentwood was waaaaaaaay back in November of 2006!
  And even _this_ visit almost didn't happen - according to a source who spoke to the mag, Jamie was initially opposed to letting Britney attend the party! "He thought it might create chaos in Kentwood," the source says, "and he wasnt sure he wanted to put Jamie Lynn - or Britney - in the middle of that.
  Ultimately, however, all it took was a little of the old "Puh-_leeeeeeze_, dad" routine. Britney cant travel without Jamies permission, so she worked really hard to talk him into it; it was so important for her to be there for her little sister," according to the source. "He finally gave in, knowing itd be good for Brit and Jamie Lynn to finally see each other.
  Well, thank goodness he gave in - we're sure Jamie Lynn would have enjoyed her birthday shower with or without Britney, but who wouldn't want their big sis on hand for such a happy day?


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - JAMIE LYNN'S BABY SHOWER! 









  No, the baby didn't come early -- this is a pal's baby.  But Jamie Lynne _did_ clean up at her shower today at her mom's home in Kentwood, Louisiana.  
  Looks like JL is feeling maternal and perhaps getting in a little practice for her impending mommyhood!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Loves To Fly - And It Shows! 











 All good things must come to an end - including Britney Spears' trip home for her little sister's baby shower!
  Yes, after an abbreviated visit with Jamie Lynn, Brit had to hit the road - or, more accurately, the sky. We caught the pop princess getting on a private jet in Louisiana, receiving a big hug from her dad before boarding. The next time we saw Britney, she was deplaning in [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Los [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Angeles[/FONT][/FONT] and hustling into a waiting car - welcome home, Brit!
  (Check out those sexy pink shorts she was wearing, too - looks like all that time at Bally really does a body good!)
_(We got a little video of Britney touching down in [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Los [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]A[FONT=&quot]ngeles[/FONT][[/FONT], too - true Britney fans won't want to miss it!)_


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Back in Court to Ask for More Time With Her Boys! 





  X17online has confirmed that Britney Spears is due back in court tomorrow morning at 8:30am PST to ask for more visitation with her boys.
  Court spokesperson Allan Parachini says attorneys for Britney have indicated that Britney will indeed appear in court for the custody hearing tomorrow.
  Considering the amount of time and effort she's put into bonding with the boys, we can't imagine the court will say no!
  An X17 reporter will be inside the courtroom tomorrow, giving you all the details live, reported immediately from the hearing, so keep your eyes peeled here tomorrow for all the latest Britney courtroom updates!


----------



## caitlin1214

The next How I Met Your Mother episode with Britney will air next week.


----------



## lil miss cheeky

Bag Fetish said:


> Has Britney Been Breaking The Bank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows that Britney Spearsloves the good life - but according to a report in In Touch Weekly, she may have been living even larger than we thought!
> After going through Brit's books following his appointment as her conservator, the pop starlet's father Jamie has learned that in a little over a year, his daughter has spent a whopping _sixty-one million dollars_! Apparently, "legal bills, rehab and psychiatric care" were the main offenders - hey, getting help costs money!
> Worse, some experts believe that Britney may have _cost_ herself a pile of money, too. According to Robert Bianchi - a LA-based CPA who doesn't handle Britney's finances - By not touring for her last album [Blackout], she lost out on $50 million. Damn, y'all - that's a lot of Frappucinos!
> Fortunately, Jamie quickly hired his own accountants to get Brit's finances in check - after all, even with all that waste, Brit's still got a metric ton of money left. And, happily, it seems like Britney's spendthrift ways may be coming to an end - according to a family friend, "he's spending about a fifth of what she used to"!
> Also, here's a few pix of Brit arriving at the studio yesterday for her latest stint on _HIMYM_ - with a gig like that, money won't be a concern for her for long!





 think her hair here looks really well


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^^ I agree,it looks good and it suits her!!


----------



## RoseMary

It wasn't tough for *Britney Spears* to decide to reprise her role as ditzy receptionist Abby on CBS' _How I Met Your Mother_. 
"I had such a great experience the last time I was on the show that I couldn't wait to come back," the singer said in a statement Monday. "I was really looking forward to working with this cast and crew again.
"Everyone was so nice," she added. "Abby is going to have a lot of fun!"
This time around, Spears' lovable but ditzy Abby pairs up with Barney (*Neil Patrick Harris*) after realizing they have one thing in common - a dislike of *Josh Radnor*'s character Ted.
According to a CBS release, the "couple" - who don matching V-neck baby blue sweaters - go to the show's local hangout bar to "flaunt their new relationship in Ted's face."
(On Spears' last guest spot, she developed a massive crush on Ted. See a video here.)
The show airs May 12.


----------



## twiggers

She looks great! I'll be tuning in on Monday!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Britney & Kevin to Meet in Court*

 						 By Ken Lee
  Originally posted Tuesday May 06, 2008 06:15 AM EDT
  					 					Britney Spears and Kevin Federline Photo by: INF;  Bruce Gifford / FilmMagic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Britney Spears and Kevin Federline are both expected to attend a hearing in Los Angeles family court Tuesday for a progress review, sources confirm. 

Though Spears has spent the last several months keeping a relatively low profile &#8211; and staying out of trouble &#8211; experts say it's unlikely the pair's current custody arrangement will change. 

"As long as Britney remains under a conservatorship, she has a long way to go before the court views her as a capable mother," says L.A. family lawyer Scott Weston, who is not involved in the case.

Spears, who was hospitalized at UCLA Medical Center's psych ward in January, currently has monitored visitation rights with her sons, Preston, 2, and Jayden, 1, several times a week &#8211; but no overnight privileges. Her father, Jamie, and a lawyer maintain legal control of her affairs until a July 31 hearing. 

 Spears has a spotty record of attending previous court hearings: On at least two occasions, the singer briefly appeared then abruptly left &#8211; in part due to the media frenzy. 

Since her father took control of Spears's life, the singer has been spending more time with her family &#8211; including her previously estranged mom. (She recently attended a baby shower for her sister, Jamie Lynn, in Kentwood, La.)


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Brit Spends More Quality Time With the Boys! 











  Britney Spears spent some more quality time with her young sons (and dad Jamie) this morning before heading back to court tomorrow morning to ask for more visitation with Sean, 2, and Jayden, 1.
  With all of her working and her triumphant return to _HIMYM_, seems like getting more time with the boys will just be another step in Brit's recovery, and we couldn't be happier for her!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears at her sisters baby shower in Kentwood, LA (05/04/08)


 Britney Spears at her sisters baby shower in Kentwood, LA (05/04/08)


----------



## wordpast

Can't wait to see How I Met Your Mother! I really enjoyed her the last time.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She's looking much better! Good for her and the babies!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Spears Arrives At Courthouse





  We've just gotten word from X17online's reporter inside the courtroom that Britney Spears has arrived in court.
  Although she's scheduled to be there at 8:30 am, hers and Kevin's custody hearing is not the first case up.
  Elliot Mintz, who can now count Kevin as a client, is also inside the courtroom.
  Although custody hearings have been contentious in the past, I think we can expect a much more subdued meeting today, as both parties will most likely agree on amending Britney's visitation in light of all of her improvements.
  Stay tuned to X17 for all the Britney courtroom deets coming soon!


----------



## Jahpson

its absolutly sad that Brit has to keep going back and forth to court for custody or divorce! 

My mother always said, choose wisely when finding a life partner (husband) because it gets so complicated and complex when it doesnt work out. I hope that one day if I get married, I dont go through what these celebrities and people in everyday life go through in terms of divorce and custody of children [because either way the kids come with me, lmao]


----------



## cocogirl07

Would You Give This Woman Back Her Kids?
Posted May 6th 2008 1:10PM by TMZ Staff


----------



## cocogirl07

*
Things Going Bad for Brit?*

Posted May 6th 2008 1:23PM by TMZ Staff





Court has taken a recess and Brit is out in the hall looking very upset. Our spy says that while Britney isn't actually crying in the hallway -- but it looks like she might have been crying in court. 

Mom and Pop Spears are still in the courtroom with Brit's attorney, as is K-Fed and all his people.

Stay tuned ...


----------



## cocogirl07

It's Go Time for Britney!
Posted May 6th 2008 12:34PM by TMZ Staff





Britney Spears and Kevin Federline have just entered the courtroom and their case is about to begin.

Brit walked in with her hands clasped in front of her, looking down. Someone told her she looked good and Brit just smiled back. According to all accounts, "Brit looks good."

Stay tuned ...

*UPDATE 9:42 AM PT* -- Kevin and Britney were both sworn into court. A motion to close the court was granted -- so everyone was kicked out. FYI -- Elliot Mintz, K-Fed's attorney's rep, got the boot too.


----------



## cocogirl07

FROM X17 NEWS: BRITNEY SWORN IN TO GIVE TESTIMONY IN CUSTODY HEARING 
HOT LINKS : Britney Spears 
IN CASE YOU MISSED IT, WE'VE GOT NEWS WIRES NOW, Y'ALL -- SO CHECK HERE TOO, FOR UPDATES THROUGHOUT THE DAY!


----------



## cocogirl07

*UPDATE 10:28 AM PT* -- Brit is back in the courtroom.


----------



## cocogirl07

*UPDATE 10:38 AM PT* -- Britney is back out of the courtroom, smiling and holding hands with Blair Berk.


----------



## cocogirl07

*
Britney Gets More Time With the Lil Ones!*

Posted May 6th 2008 3:50PM by TMZ Staff
Britney Spears has gained more visitation of her two young sons, Sean Preston and Jayden James -- though how much more is unclear.




K-Fed's attorney, Mark Vincent Kaplan, said after the court hearing today that he wouldn't talk about the custodial timeshare between Brit and K-Fed -- except to say that it is "more than it has been." Kaplan said the modifications to custody made today will be made "in the near future" and Kevin's "goal and his hope is his children will have the benefit of having two parents participating actively in their lives."


----------



## chaz

Awww,good grief,I really,really hope its good news for her,and she gets a lot more time.

JLY,your mom is one wise lady indeed.xxxxx


----------



## Bag Fetish

K-Fed's Attorney Confirms: Brit Will Get More Time With Her Kids!			 		 HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears 
			 		 			 			Kevin Federline's attorney, Mark Vincent Kaplan has addressed the press, where he's confirmed what we reported earlier, Britney will get more time with the kids!
  "This represents a step moving forward ... Obviously it's something more than it has been and it's a step in the right direction. The order that was in place has remained in place, with the exception that there has been some graduated expansion of time. Other than that, nothing has been changed with the order," Kaplan told the press.
  Federline's spokesperson, Elliot Mintz gave this statement on behalf of his client: 
"Kevin is extremely pleased with the way things went today and everybody seems to be hoping and believing that there are two children who will be enjoying two parents who love them and care for them."​  Brit's parents released the following statement:  
"We are so pleased with Britney's progress and we are very appreciative of the court's recognition of this progress."​  There will be a progress report on July 15th, and then another hearing in August to review the modified custody arrangement.


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - We Hear Brit Will Get MORE Visitation! 






  A source close to Britney's attorneys is telling X17online that Britney will get MORE and LONGER visits with her sons as a result of today's hearing!!!
  We're still awaiting official confirmation, but our source is telling us that Britney's and Kevin's attorneys reached an amicable agreement, presented jointly to the commissioner and that it was approved.
  We hope it's true and we'll bring you the details as we get them!


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE: New Pix Of Brit's Kids - Will She Regain Custody Soon? 










 While Britney Spears spends the day in court fighting for increased custody over her young sons Sean Preston and Jayden, the boys themselves occupied their morning with another trip to My Gym!
  We spotted the kids being picked up after a morning full of play. Sounds like the kids were in high spirits, too - in fact, if you listen close as Sean Preston's nanny brings him down the stairs, you can clearly hear him call out "Manny! Wait for me!" 
  (Hmm - could Sean have been calling his enormous bodyguard by name? Or might "manny" just be the term the tyke associates with the folks who escort him around town? Don't forget, SP spent a lot of time with Perry Taylor as an infant - is it possible that he heard heard the term so much that it somehow just stuck with him?)
  Wouldn't it be great if the courts gave Britney expanded custody of her kids today? After seeing how happy her boys look leaving the "gym", we can't imagine anything that would make her happier than to take 'em there herself!


----------



## claireZk

Awww. They're so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She has darling boys!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Returns Home 










Britney  Spears has returned to her Beverly Hills home following a successful bid for more visitation of her two young sons this morning.
  It seems like everything really is coming together for Britney, and having more time with the boys is just an another reward for all her hard work!
  Congrats, Brit!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Good for her! I only hope that all the hard work her dad has put into this girl continues ones the court gives her all her rights back. I would totally flip out if she goes back on her ways after all this.
On another note i'm totally loving her hair this color, she looks so much more alive with blonde hair.


----------



## Bag Fetish

K-Fed's Attorney Confirms: Brit Will Get More Time With Her Kids! 



 Kevin Federline's attorney, Mark Vincent Kaplan has addressed the press, where he's confirmed what we reported earlier, Britney will get more time with the kids!
  "This represents a step moving forward ... Obviously it's something more than it has been and it's a step in the right direction. The order that was in place has remained in place, with the exception that there has been some graduated expansion of time. Other than that, nothing has been changed with the order," Kaplan told the press.
  Federline's spokesperson, Elliot Mintz gave this statement on behalf of his client: "Kevin is extremely pleased with the way things went today and everybody seems to be hoping and believing that there are two children who will be enjoying two parents who love them and care for them."​Brit's parents released the following statement:  "We are so pleased with Britney's progress and we are very appreciative of the court's recognition of this progress."​There will be a progress report on July 15th, and then another hearing in August to review the modified custody arrangement.


----------



## claireZk

Good for Britney!


----------



## daphodill84

I'm really glad she's getting her act back together... her children really need a mother and it's great that she's back in their lives more and more.


----------



## cocogirl07

Britney Will Sing "Twinkle, Twinkle" to the Kids
Posted May 6th 2008 5:59PM by TMZ Staff





TMZ has more details on what Britney Spears got in court today. 

As we first reported, Brit will get three days of supervised visitation per week. Sources tell us within a month she will also have overnight visitation with her kids.

We're told Commish Scott Gordon was extremely impressed with Brit's progress today. It was a different story a few months back when she completely pissed him off. The Commish was somewhat blown away by her progress.

The goal, we're told, is to ramp it up over the next few months so that Brit gets 50/50 custody, right back where she started from.
_
Stay tuned._


----------



## scarlett_2005

Wtg Britney!


----------



## caitlin1214

You're doing great, Britney! Keep it up!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney At Bally! 

















Even though she's involved in lotsa courtroom drama, Britney still finds time to keep working out!
  Our girl Brit was all smiles when she left the Bally Total Fitness in Culver City yesterday - Cinco de Mayo! - in blue sweats and a white top. Lookin' good, girl!
  And after winning increased visitation with her two boys today, Britney has even more reasons to smile!
*We also hear that Brit will get to be with Sean Preston and Jayden James this upcoming Sunday... Mother's Day! CONGRATS! * 
  And in case you missed it, watch Elliot Mintz's statement on today's court proceedings HERE _and_ watch Mark Vincent Kaplan's statement HERE!


----------



## RoseMary

Britney all Smiles as she leaves the GYM in LA - 5/6


----------



## sara999

good girl! you go britbrit


----------



## Bag Fetish

Court's Decision Leaves Britney Smiling! 








 With the courts finally granting [Britney Spears more time with her two young sons, the pop princess  had plenty of reason to smile yesterday afternoon - and as you can see, she took full advantage!
  We caught Britney smiling wide as she left Bally yesterday afternoon after court. Sure, she _might_ have just been cracking up at the paps' use of a megaphone to make themselves heard to her - c'mon, it _is_ pretty funny! - but we prefer to think that the pop princess was still riding high on her victory over Kevin a few hours earlier!
  In fact, we were so blinded by Brit's pearly whites that we had to put together a gallery - check it out!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Inside Jamie Lynn's Baby Shower! 













Having relocated to Kentwood for the duration of her [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]pregnancy[/FONT][/FONT], Jamie Lynn Spears has been staying away from the press lately - until now!
OK! Magazine spoke to the pregnant teen queen about last weekend's baby shower recently, and Jamie Lynn was only too happy to talk about her gifts, her condition - and, of course, her big sister!
  "It was wonderful to be able to spend time with [Britney] and just be girls again," Jamie Lynn said when asked about spending last weekend with her big sister. "We painted our nails and did stupid stuff, and we had our private time too. To be able to be in the privacy of our own home and just be sisters again was wonderful." Of course, the Spears sisters also found some time for a heart-to-heart about motherhood, with [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney[/FONT][/FONT] stressing to Jamie Lynn that "there are going to be some long nights - but it is completely worth it."
  Of course, "privacy" is a relative term - especially when you're in a house with twenty other guests! "There were about 20 or 30 people [at the shower] - to _me_, it was pretty big," Spears said. "My mom put it all together for me. There were mainly people her age so that way they could get me all the important stuff I need. The people my age, like Sarah and Leah, got me the cute stuff."
  And what kind of cute stuff might she have received? "I got adorable clothes," she replied. "I registered for all the necessities. There is a certain type of bottle I use, Dr. Brown's Bottles. You need your travel set and your sling. I got a wonderful sling yesterday. It is adorable, and it will put a baby right to sleep."
  Wow, it really sounds like Jamie Lynn's maturing into her new role as a mother! Of course, as she herself admits, she's still got a long way to go - heck, she hasn't even picked out a name yet!
  "We want it to be something special," Spears told the mag. "That's something we haven't figured out yet, but I'm thinking hard. I'm working on it. No one has given me any suggestions. I wish they would!"
  We'd be happy to help - does anyone have any baby name ideas for Jamie Lynn?


----------



## lulu212121

Sorry, Britney giving parenting advice is way wrong right now!

They should've left that out of the article. 

Glad to see that she is taking an interest in her children again. She lost a lot of precious time, that she will never be able to make up.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Brit Breaks Out Her Boots!                      HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears 










 What's the best way to celebrate kicking ass in court? By dusting off your most [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]notorious[/FONT][/FONT] pair of boots, of course!
  After laughing it up at the gym earlier in the day, Britney went home to rest before hitting the studio for a couple of hours with her manager Larry Rudolph. And just to help get herself in the zone, Brit made sure to wear her favorite footwear!
  From there, it was home to the Summit so that Brit could catch a few Z's. Rest easy, girl - you just had one heck of a day!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears exiting a gym (05/05/08)


 Britney Spears exiting a gym (05/05/08)


 Britney Spears exiting a gym (05/05/08)



 Britney Spears exiting a gym (05/05/08)


----------



## twiggers

YAY for Britney!!!!! That is such good news!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears leaves the recording studio (05/06/08)


 Britney Spears leaves the recording studio (05/06/08)


 Britney Spears leaves the recording studio (05/06/08)


 Britney Spears leaves the recording studio (05/06/08)


 Britney Spears leaves the recording studio (05/06/08)


 Britney Spears leaves the recording studio (05/06/08)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears leaves the recording studio (05/06/08)



 Britney Spears leaves the recording studio (05/06/08)


 Britney Spears leaves the recording studio (05/06/08)



 Britney Spears leaves the recording studio (05/06/08)


 Britney Spears leaves the recording studio (05/06/08)



 Britney Spears leaves the court house (05/06/08)


 Britney Spears leaves the court house (05/06/08)


----------



## Sternchen

She's been looking great lately, and I'm glad to hear that things are going well with Jamie Lynn, too!


----------



## RoseMary

Britney and Neil Patrick Harris pose for picture


----------



## gucci lover

^^Wow!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

after reading this thread I need to get hold of her greatest hits cd!!


----------



## wordpast

OMG she looks great in that pic! I wish I had access to a professional makeup artist!


----------



## karo

I'm so happy for her! She looks so much better and it is obvious she's working hard to be back on after that terrible year. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Still Smilin'! 










What, you thought the boost Britney Spears got from her expanded custody with Sean and Jayden was a one-day thing? Well, guess again!
  Britney was all smiles and politeness yesterday afternoon at Bally, keeping a big, sincere grin on her face as she made her way in to work out. 
  After that, she stopped home around 9 pm and then left at 10:15 for the studio later that night! Then, Brit was downright serious, heading straight into the booth at Conway Studios in West Hollywood, and staying put for a few hours of hard work.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

She looks fab in that studio picture! Another great day for Britney!


----------



## Cat

http://www.hollywoodrag.com/

*Britney To Buy a Mansion Near Kevin Federline*

Britney Spears is reportedly considering buying a $5.96 million mansion in
Encino, Los Angeles.

The troubled singer  who was recently given back some of her visitation
rights to her two sons with ex-husband Kevin Federline - viewed the
five-bedroom, six-bathroom property yesterday afternoon (05.07.08).

The 7,300 sq ft mansion  which is not far from Kevins house in Tarzana -
boasts vaulted ceilings, fireplaces, fountains, a spiral staircase, a
Jacuzzi, a swimming pool with a spa, an indoor and outdoor dining room, a
wine cellar, a family room and a designer kitchen complete with
state-of-the-art stainless steel appliances.






Britney, 26, recently came under fire after allegedly trashing the
$35,000-a-month mansion she rented in Malibu, California.

It was claimed Britney never lived in the mansion, but held parties there,
which resulted in massive damage.

The source said: _The house was left a wreck. Cigarette burns and cigarette
butts were everywhere - and empty bottles of wine were strewed about the
place_. 

_Most of the furniture was ruined with stains, tears or nicks. Rotting food
was left in the refrigerator. Spilled wine soiled the carpets and floors. No
one picked up after Britney's dogs, and many presents' of dog poop were
left behind for the owners_.

Meanwhile, Britney's pregnant 17-year-old sister Jamie Lynn has revealed the
'Toxic' singer has given some advice about parenting.

She said: "_She told me, There are going to be some long nights, but it is
completely worth it_.'"



The makeup artist for that show should get a raise.It must have taken hours to turn that ^ into this v .Thank god for soft filters and photoshop .






All things aside it's nice she was granted a bit more time with her boys even if it still has to be supervised.


----------



## lostnexposed

RoseMary said:


> Britney and Neil Patrick Harris pose for picture



Granted that this is probably the job of a killer makeup artist and some lighting and photoshop work, she looks really, really nice here.


----------



## caitlin1214

Cat said:


>


 
My GOD! Neil Patrick Harris is good looking! 




. . .  I'm sorry, what were we talking about again? 



Oh, yeah, Britney looks amazing, I'm really proud of her progress and I can't wait for next week's episode of How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## caitlin1214

I know he doesn't play for my team, but I can still enjoy the game!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

who is the guy?


----------



## twiggers

^^^LOL Caitlin!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

caitlin1214 said:


> My GOD! Neil Patrick Harris is good looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . I'm sorry, what were we talking about again?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, Britney looks amazing, I'm really proud of her progress and I can't wait for next week's episode of How I Met Your Mother.


You are hilarious! I was thinking the same think Caitlin, he looks mighty fine


----------



## daphodill84

WOW, look at her!! she looks so different... very fabulous.


----------



## caitlin1214

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> who is the guy?


 He plays Barney on How I Met Your Mother, the show Britney has done two guest spots on. (The second of which will be aired on Monday! Can't wait!)



When he was younger, he played the title character in Doogie Howser, M.D., a show about a 14 year old medical phenom.


----------



## Bay

I love Brit. She rocks!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney's Steamy Phone Sex Calls...to Kevin?!!?  WTF??? 







Star is reporting that Britney has been dialing her ex for "weekly steamy phone sex sessions" late at night!
  Oh _pulllleeaaase_!
  Apparently it all started one sleepless night for Brit - when she dialed up K-Fed's house and the former Mr. and Mrs. Federline started chatting about the boys...however, the conversation soon switched from G Rated to X Rated, with Kevin supplying the dirty talk that he knew would lull Brit to sleep(?)!
  Talk about a bedtime story!
  An "insider" tells the mag that the pair's been engaging in phone sex ever since - "at least once a week. The one thing those two have in common is their need for sex, and after they get going, there are no holds barred."
  Hmmm...I dunno about you, but this story seems all wet to me!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Sees Two Men In One Night! 

















  Just kidding!  Brit _did_ hook up with two men from her past last night, but not in _that_ way!  
  First, Brit headed over to watch the taping of MTV's Rock  the Cradle on which manager Larry Rudolph is a judge (and her old pal Lucy Walsh, a contestant).
  Then later on in the evening, Brit headed to Sur restaurant in Beverly Hills with her old pal George Maloof, owner of The Palm hotel in Vegas.  Could Britney be on her way to Sin City sometime soon???
  Queen B had an even better _day_ yesterday -- she spent some "extended" time with Sean and Jayden and we hear she'll get a full day with the boys this Sunday for Mothers Day]!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears leaves restaurant Sur for a business meeting in West Hollywood (05/08/08)


 Britney Spears leaves restaurant Sur for a business meeting in West Hollywood (05/08/08)


 Britney Spears leaves restaurant Sur for a business meeting in West Hollywood (05/08/08)


 Britney Spears leaves restaurant Sur for a business meeting in West Hollywood (05/08/08)


 Britney Spears leaves restaurant Sur for a business meeting in West Hollywood (05/08/08)


 Britney Spears leaves restaurant Sur for a business meeting in West Hollywood (05/08/08)


 Britney Spears leaves restaurant Sur for a business meeting in West Hollywood (05/08/08)


----------



## lostnexposed

that bag looks too big for her. she seems uncomfortable carrying it.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

her extensions are a mess!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Bag Fetish said:


> Britney's Steamy Phone Sex Calls...to Kevin?!!? WTF???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star is reporting that Britney has been dialing her ex for "weekly steamy phone sex sessions" late at night!
> Oh _pulllleeaaase_!
> Apparently it all started one sleepless night for Brit - when she dialed up K-Fed's house and the former Mr. and Mrs. Federline started chatting about the boys...however, the conversation soon switched from G Rated to X Rated, with Kevin supplying the dirty talk that he knew would lull Brit to sleep(?)!
> Talk about a bedtime story!
> An "insider" tells the mag that the pair's been engaging in phone sex ever since - "at least once a week. The one thing those two have in common is their need for sex, and after they get going, there are no holds barred."
> Hmmm...I dunno about you, but this story seems all wet to me!


----------



## gucci lover

I heard on the radio today that Britney has lost 20 lbs. since she's been working out with her trainer.  Her trainer said she is doing 500 abnominal excercises a day and meets with him 4 days a week for an hour.  On top of that, she works out on her own as well.   WTG Brit!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

K-Fed: Still A Butthead                      HOT LINKS :     Kevin Federline 











 Our photographers caught Kevin Federline stepping out onto his balcony for a smoke earlier today. What's the matter, Kevin - recent legal developments got feeling a little nervous?


----------



## lostnexposed

gucci lover said:


> I heard on the radio today that Britney has lost 20 lbs. since she's been working out with her trainer.  *Her trainer said she is doing 500 abnominal excercises a day *and meets with him 4 days a week for an hour.  On top of that, she works out on her own as well.   WTG Brit!!!



way to go. soon she'll have enough stamina to go back to her 1000 crunches a day routine!


----------



## lulu212121

lostnexposed said:


> that bag looks too big for her. she seems uncomfortable carrying it.


 
What kind of bag is that? Does anyone know? I could not find any mention of it.


----------



## Bag Fetish

What's Up With Britney's Belly??!!?? 













  A big meal?  Cramps?  I don't think there's a baby daddy in Brit's life ...  So what gives?
  My guess? An slice of apple pie for desert! But after another day at Bally, Britney'll be back in fine form! She can afford to indulge with her daily workouts!
_more pix inside ..._


----------



## caitlin1214

Here's a sneak peek of tomorrow's episode:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpBUVKYK8eg


----------



## bb10lue

^^Aw....she looks cute!!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

lulu212121 said:


> What kind of bag is that? Does anyone know? I could not find any mention of it.


I have no clue, haven't seen anyone mention the designer. It sure is mighty big


----------



## Bag Fetish

Happy Mother's Day, Y'all! 






  To all the hollywood moms out there - and moms everywhere! - here's wishing you a very, very happy Mother's Day!
  And just to show our appreciation for these women, we've put together a gallery of some of our favorite celebrity moms... so take a look!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Baby Shower #2! 















Multi-colored dress, yellow heels and sexy sunglasses, oh my!
  She musta had so much fun at her first baby shower - where her and sister Britney reunited! - that her fam decided to throw her another one! Here's a pregnant Jamie Lynn stopping off at a gas station in Mississippi on Saturday before heading over to her cousin's house for another baby shower
  Wonder what new presents she got!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

She looks cute in that dress! Jamie Lynn is adorable


----------



## caitlin1214

*Britney Spears could visit "Mother" a third time*

Sun May 11, 2008 10:58pm EDT
By James Hibberd
LOS ANGELES (Hollywood Reporter) - Three times may be the charm for Britney Spears and "How I Met Your Mother."
With Spears making her second guest appearance on the abruptly popular CBS comedy, the show's co-creator, Craig Thomas, tells THR.com that Monday's episode was written to leave the door open for the pop singer to make a return appearance next season.
"She was better than the first time, and I think the fans will enjoy it because her return answers a larger mystery set up earlier in the series," Thomas said. "So there's a good plot reason why she's there. And when people watch Britney's second appearance on the show they'll see that the door is still open for her to come back."
Spears' first visit resulted in "Mother" hitting its highest rating ever. The show has since maintained an elevated audience level compared to last year. Once considered on the bubble for a fall renewal, the critically acclaimed comedy is now considered a lock to return next season.
Reuters/Hollywood Reporter

(http://www.reuters.com/article/televisionNews/idUSN1154640920080512)


----------



## Bag Fetish

I Hate To Keep Talking About It, But ... 


                                               I mean, is there something there or not?  
  How is it that Brit is exercising every day and seemingly _gaining_ weight instead of _losing_?
  Our phones are lit up right now with calls from magazines all over the world asking us if Brit is PREGNANT ... she can't be, right?













  But stay tuned for some REALLY shocking pix ...


----------



## Bag Fetish

I think if she was prego she'd be much farther along and show much more.


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE: Brit's Happy Mother's Day!                      HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears 













  Britney got to spend the earlier part of the day bonding with her boys yesterday and looking happier than ever!
  She and Jamie played with Sean and Jayden outside of Brit's Beverly Hills house, taking them for a ride in their favorite wagon.
  Check back later for some really impressive pix of Brit and the mystery belly!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I mean she is working out, and i dont think she's be doing those workouts if she was expecting. Plus  you gain weight before you lose weight, because you're gaining muscle. so i'm sure that has to do with it.


----------



## lil miss cheeky

lostnexposed said:


> that bag looks too big for her. she seems uncomfortable carrying it.


it looks as if she trying to hide her tummy ?? I think


----------



## bb10lue

Bag Fetish said:


> I mean she is working out, and i dont think she's be doing those workouts if she was expecting. Plus  you gain weight before you lose weight, because you're gaining muscle. so i'm sure that has to do with it.


ITA, my tummy usually pops when i lose weight.something about the diet and exercise.. i hope thats her case too.....(fingers crossed for a BIG Britney comeback!)


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE: What's Up With Britney's Belly?!??!?! 
















 Seriously, we're at a loss for words here - could Britney spears be pregnant again? 
  Don't just look at the _size_ of Brit's belly in these pix from Saturday - pay attention to the _shape_, too. Doesn't that look like a baby bump?  I mean, I just can't ignore it!
  Of course, the cigarette in Brit's right hand leads us to believe that she's _not_ preggers - after watching the pop star make it through her first two [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]pregnancies[/FONT][/FONT] without so much as a single smoke, it's hard to believe she'd behave so carelessly now!
  So what do you think - should the Spears family be getting ready for another baby shower? Or did we just happen to catch Britney from a weird angle? Guess we'll have to see!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I don't think she is pregnant but wow. I would think her boobs would be huge if she were preggers.


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^WOW, she looks like some trash right there... she does look like she has a little "bulge"


----------



## gucci lover

aww her boys look soo cute!  they were all dressed up for mommy!!!


----------



## gucci lover

Now that Britney Spears is on the road to getting her life back together, shes enjoying the benefits of seeing her kids more, and as a result, seeing more of her ex-husband Kevin Federline. And according to K-Feds law man Mark Vincent Kaplan, there could be a friendship sparking.
During an appearance on the Today show, Kaplan shed some light on the potentially-friendly arrangement between the Gimme More singer and her ex.

He said, If youre going to have two parents participate in the lives of raising their children, there has to be some camaraderie between them for that to be a meaningful expectation and reality.
And Kaplan says that the new arrangement will afford them the opportunity to become close again. When you go from where things were, when there was no visitation, to where they are now, there will be some contact  thered be some ability to exchange a camaraderie that is necessary and a function of co-parenting together.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

bp0.blogger.com/.../s400/britney-spears-11.jpg
What on earth?


----------



## twiggers

Those pics of her kind of looks like she is arching her back a little? IDK. I doubt she's preggo...she'd have to be about 5 months along now (I'm guessing Adnan, which would put it back in January). And I doubt Daddy would let her smoke if she were.


----------



## karo

Bag Fetish said:


> X17 XCLUSIVE: What's Up With Britney's Belly?!??!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, we're at a loss for words here - could Britney spears be pregnant again?
> Don't just look at the _size_ of Brit's belly in these pix from Saturday - pay attention to the _shape_, too. Doesn't that look like a baby bump? I mean, I just can't ignore it!
> Of course, the cigarette in Brit's right hand leads us to believe that she's _not_ preggers - after watching the pop star make it through her first two [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]pregnancies[/FONT][/FONT] without so much as a single smoke, it's hard to believe she'd behave so carelessly now!
> So what do you think - should the Spears family be getting ready for another baby shower? Or did we just happen to catch Britney from a weird angle? Guess we'll have to see!


 
I really hope it's not true, but these pics make it quite clear there's something going on in there. I just don't understand why her belly is so big if only a week ago she looked normal, and while she's been working out all the time there's no way it would grow like this without a baby inside. Please, just explain me this!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney: Before And After 



			 		 			 			On the left is our girl Brit leaving Bally Total Fitness on May 1st...






...and on the right is her on her terrace a week and a half later.
  What's going on with [COLOR=blue ! important][FONT=&quot][COLOR=blue ! important][FONT=&quot]Britney's[/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR] belly, y'all?!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

omg.. hope she not pregant again...she just got her act togther..


----------



## Cat

It's hard to know what to believe when Brits involved but these photos look munipulated.Someone that has been said to be working out daily and doing 500 crunches a day simply wouldn't have a gut like this.While it's true that ones weight numbers tend to rise at first it's due to  building muscle mass,the fact is muscle mass takes up less space than weight associated with body fat.

For her sake I hope she isn't pregnant as she has enough going on in her life as it is.On another note it's nice she had extra time with her sons on mothers day.


----------



## Cat

Bag Fetish said:


> Britney: Before And After
> 
> 
> 
> On the left is our girl Brit leaving Bally Total Fitness on May 1st...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and on the right is her on her terrace a week and a half later.
> What's going on with [COLOR=blue ! important][FONT=&quot][COLOR=blue ! important][FONT=&quot]Britney's[/FONT][/FONT][/color][/color] belly, y'all?!


 

Someone is screwing with these photos.


----------



## Bag Fetish

for one, her hair isnt as light in the fat pic as the other.. maybe its an old pic.


----------



## Bag Fetish

BREAKING NEWS: Britney Involved In Another Fender-Bender! 






_file photo_
  This just in - Britney Spears  has just been involved in another car accident!
  The pop princess was behind the wheel her white Mercedes SL down Sunset around 2:10 PM this afternoon when she rear-ended a red [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Explorer[/FONT][/FONT] driven by a Latina woman in her 30s. Luckily, neither Britney nor the other driver (or, for that matter, Britney's bodyguard, who had been riding shotgun in her Mercedes) was injured, although Brit's car sustained some damage to the front. 
  Britney stayed in her car during the [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]accident[/FONT][/FONT] while her bodyguard hashed out the details with the other driver, who then followed Britney's Mercedes back to the Summit.
  We'll bring you more on this story as it develops - stay tuned to X17 for the latest!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Brit's Latest Hit 












  Britney Spears seemed to remain calm when she accidentally rear-ended a [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Ford [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Explorer[/FONT][/FONT]while driving down Sunset in Beverly Hills this afternoon. 
  Britney (who was seen texting on her phone earlier) was in the center lane on Sunset, behind the maroon Ford Explorer, when the cars in the left hand lane got a [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]green [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]color[/FONT] to turn left on Hillcrest. Britney saw the cars in the left lane accelerating in her peripheral vision, and thought she had a green light as well. 
  That's when the minor incident occured.
  Although both cars sustained very minor damage, luckily there don't seem to be any injuries.
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney's[/FONT][/FONT] now safely back at home where she appears to be unshaken by the incident.


----------



## Bag Fetish

How did she ever get her driver's lic? She is a wreck on the roads.


----------



## Cat

Bag Fetish said:


> How did she ever get her driver's lic? She is a wreck on the roads.


 
 All kidding aside Brit needs to concentrate when she's behind the wheel or the day will come when she causes someone serious bodily harm.I love how they drum up some lame excuse everytime she f's up,another day another fender bender,guess any excuse is better than none.


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney Spear at restaurant SUR in Hollywood (08.05.2008)

**

*


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

It looks like she isn't sucking her tummy in re: the above pictures.


----------



## Bag Fetish

The Big Cover-Up 








 Once again, we have to ask - could Britney Spears be pregnant? 
  After her harrowing fender-bender yesterday afternoon, Britney summoned Team Bally to escort her to the gym - and, as it turned out, to a health center, too! Britney darted inside for an appointment while her team attempted to keep the paps occupied. Despite their best efforts, however, Britney had to come back out eventually - and when she did, she was keeping her belly covered even more blatantly than Ashlee Simpson!
  Considering Britney's attempted cover-up (and the fact that she tried to pull the same stunt a little while later when she left the gym) we just don't know _what_ to think anymore! But that's just us - check out the [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]gallery[/FONT][/FONT] we put together of Britney yesterday and judge for yourself!


----------



## Bag Fetish

It's The Most Wonderful Time Of The Year 





 We always get a kick out of the Maxim Hot 100 list every year - and this year's [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]edition[/FONT][/FONT] is no different!
  This year, the list was topped by supermodel Marisa Miller - a fine choice indeed! "Not since Cindy Crawford ruled the catwalk has a pinup born and bred on U.S. soil so thoroughly captured the imagination of the American male," Maxim remarked. "It must be strange living a life in which no man can formulate a coherent sentence in your presence."
  The magazine made some pretty daring selections for this year's list, too. Lindsay Lohan, last year's #1, ended up sliding all the way to #9 in 2008. "After a tumultuous year involving a car wreck and rehab, La Lohan had Hollywood wondering if she was worth the trouble," the magazine opined. "Then her Marilyn Monroe-channeling topless photo shoot nearly crashed the internet." Crisis over!
  Of course, we're most excited about #19 - a little pop starlet known as Britney Spears! The ranking marks Britney's return to the list after being shockingly passed over last time around. And given all the turmoil Britney's been through over the last year, we think coming in at number nineteen's one heck of an achievement!
  We've got the complete top ten after the jump - click on through if you wanna see!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Popstar Britney Spears enjoys a late night session at her favourite gym in L.A (05/13/08)


 Britney Spears on 'How I Met Your Mother' on May 12th, 2008


----------



## gucci lover

I don't know,  but it sure looks like she's hiding her belly :s


----------



## caitlin1214

Oh my God! They're like dogs with bones. She is NOT PREGNANT.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

She is hiding it. I guess she could be pregnant, I *so hope that isn't her case*. Maybe bloated?


----------



## caitlin1214

Maybe they're using photos. Or doctoring new ones.


----------



## cocogirl07

OMG it really looks like she is pregnant...ahaha imagine if its kfeds


----------



## lostnexposed

cocogirl07 said:


> OMG it really looks like she is pregnant...ahaha imagine if its kfeds




haha...true..maybe its kfeds and not adnan and thats why she's bloated but not 5 months along kinda bloated.
I really hope she's not preggers though...she's been through so much to come back to this stage...and if she had PPD, I wonder if it would mess her up again.


----------



## winterpearls3

belly fat is so hard to get rid of, esp. after having 2 children.  she may have gained a few pounds on her belly and feels very conscious about it.  i don't think she's pregnant.


----------



## lulu212121

cocogirl07 said:


> OMG it really looks like she is pregnant...ahaha imagine if its kfeds


 
What if it is Adnan's? 

Maybe this is why her dad is in control until July?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Bag Fetish said:


> Popstar Britney Spears enjoys a late night session at her favourite gym in L.A (05/13/08)
> 
> 
> Britney Spears on 'How I Met Your Mother' on May 12th, 2008


 

Her boobs look huge. Uh-oh. Please say no


----------



## scarlett_2005

winterpearls3 said:


> belly fat is so hard to get rid of, esp. after having 2 children. she may have gained a few pounds on her belly and feels very conscious about it. i don't think she's pregnant.


Ita!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Cat said:


> All kidding aside Brit needs to concentrate when she's behind the wheel or the day will come when she causes someone serious bodily harm.I love how they drum up some lame excuse everytime she f's up,another day another fender bender,guess any excuse is better than none.




It must be really hard to concentrate when you have 50 odd cars following you all the time with people taking pics from them. We've all seen the proof, these paps stop at nothing and frequently put themselves and others in danger!


----------



## Cat

ILoveMyBug said:


> It must be really hard to concentrate when you have 50 odd cars following you all the time with people taking pics from them. We've all seen the proof, these paps stop at nothing and frequently put themselves and others in danger!


 
That's a mute point,there will always be other cars on the road some may be paps but most are the general public.The rules of the road apply to all,her included.Its quite simple,if she can't handle herself behind the wheel of a car she has no business being behind one.I assure you having a cell phone glued to her ear doesn't help her concentration efforts.

Like I said earlier the excuses are lame.I'd feel the same no matter who was behind the wheel including myself.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Cat said:


> That's a mute point,there will always be other cars on the road some may be paps but most are the general public.The rules of the road apply to all,her included.Its quite simple,if she can't handle herself behind the wheel of a car she has no business being behind one.I assure you having a cell phone glued to her ear doesn't help her concentration efforts.
> 
> Like I said earlier the excuses are lame.I'd feel the same no matter who was behind the wheel including myself.




General public cars aren't usually full of people trying to get intrusive photos of you though! I agree she probably shouldn't be doing much driving, but I believe it's more the fault of others hounding her. I know I'd feel harassed and lose concentration!
Yep, mobile phones in cars are banned for a reason, I think even hands-free can be distracting.


----------



## lulu212121

ILoveMyBug said:


> It must be really hard to concentrate when you have 50 odd cars following you all the time with people taking pics from them. We've all seen the proof, these paps stop at nothing and frequently put themselves and others in danger!


 
Weak excuse. Her bodyguards seem to drive accident free with all the Paps around. I am sure that her bodyguard(s) are not as use to all the attention as she is.


----------



## chaz

winterpearls3 said:


> belly fat is so hard to get rid of, esp. after having 2 children. she may have gained a few pounds on her belly and feels very conscious about it. i don't think she's pregnant.


ita!!


----------



## sweet_pees

why does she keep doing this to herself?? bad makeup, disgusting fashion sense, keeps getting worse in shape, and horrible extensions?!  what happened to that beautiful idol that every girl looked up  to?


----------



## karo

On vacation with actor *Mel Gibson* at his secluded ranch in Costa Rica, *Britney Spears* strapped on her two-piece bikini and hit the beach with friends on a Friday afternoon outing in paradise. 
According to an eyewitness, Britney looked relaxed as she sunbathed, ran into the water to play in the heavy waves and drove an ATV around the sand.
Costa Rican newspaper Al Dia reports tell: Britney, Mel, Brits father (Jamie Spears) and Mels wife (Robyn Moore) landed at San Joses main airport on Thursday, and when they get off the plane, the pop star hid herself under an umbrella to hide from photographers. From there, the trio boarded a private jet to one of Gibsons reported several homes in the country, in the northwest beach region of Guanacaste.


----------



## Cat

sweet_pees said:


> why does she keep doing this to herself?? bad makeup, disgusting fashion sense, keeps getting worse in shape, and horrible extensions?! what happened to that beautiful idol that every girl looked up to?


 

The simple fact is she's no longer that little teenager that had a multitude of people primping and preening her for every public appearance.
She grew up,started partying hard,drinking,abusing some type of drugs and god knows what else.
She married two men in a short time span,had two kids back to back,divorced,kept company with a multitude of life sucking scumbags and her mental instability finally got the best of her.

No one can turn back the hands of time,she'll never be that young girl again,that bus left the station years ago.

The vacation she is on at the moment appears to be a good thing,everyone needs to take a break from their everyday life,kickback and relax.


----------



## Bag Fetish

BRIT IN COSTA RICA! 






















We just snapped these exclusive pics of our girl Brit at a public beach in Samara, which is on the Guanacaste Peninsula on Costa Rica's pacific coast. She's currently on day two of her vacation with Mel Gibson, and it looks like she's enjoying the sun and sand _and_ getting a killer tan.
  And that's Brit's agent, Jason Trawick, with her on the ATV! Is sun and sand with your client part of the job description? Is this business or pleasure???


----------



## sara999

she doesn't look pregnant to me. just look like she's got a belly (and sadly i have one too!)


----------



## gucci lover

I'm so glad she took time away from L.A.   - Her bikini is really cute!  
I wish I were able to have 2 kids without having any stretch marks!!  Have fun Brit


----------



## chaz

Wow,what a cool photo!! She looks great here,good to see she's relaxing.


----------



## chaz

Sophie-Rose said:


> What's the truth behind rumours that Victoria Beckham is expecting her fourth child and is about to star in a Hollywood movie? Newsbeat caught up with the LA-based Spice Girl to find out.
> So first of all, what's it like to be back?
> 
> "It's great to be back in England. I've seen lots of friends, seen my family. It's always lovely to visit."
> 
> There's a lot of interest in your life in Los Angeles. What are people like Tom (Cruise) and Katie (Holmes) like in real life?
> 
> "I think it's probably not interesting to write that Tom Cruise and Katie are nice normal people, but they are. And all the kids hang out together."
> 
> What about the rumours that you're thinking about an acting career and that Tom Cruise might have offered you a role. Is that really true?
> 
> "Oh god no. I think I'm the only person in Hollywood that does not want to act. And actually I can't act! I love fashion and apart from my family, that takes up all my time."
> 
> Is there any truth in the story that an LA boutique stopped stocking your jeans because you weren't going in to promote them enough?
> 
> "With that particular store there probably was some truth in it. I'd been on tour with the Spice Girls and at the end of the day you can't do everything. I work bloody hard is what I do, you know I really do. And I'm bringing up three children."
> 
> How are the children adjusting to life in public?
> 
> *"They fitted in really, really well in America. But sometimes the extent that these paparazzi will go to to get photographs - and it can be really, really dangerous - the way they drive, the way they push you around and sometimes it scares the children. I mean it scares me - hence why I always have that rather startled look on my face!"*
> 
> Having sat and talked to you this morning, you're very smiley!
> 
> "When people meet me though they always say 'You're so much nicer'. So I suppose that's the good thing. They always think I'm going to be a right cow - which I'm actually not."
> 
> Are you pregnant?
> 
> "No I'm not pregnant! I'm not. You know, three kids is a lot, they really, really are. And I want to enjoy the kids that I've got. My family are all that matter to me, they really are."


 


ILoveMyBug said:


> It must be really hard to concentrate when you have 50 odd cars following you all the time with people taking pics from them. We've all seen the proof, these paps stop at nothing and frequently put themselves and others in danger!


 


ILoveMyBug said:


> General public cars aren't usually full of people trying to get intrusive photos of you though! I agree she probably shouldn't be doing much driving, but I believe it's more the fault of others hounding her. I know I'd feel harassed and lose concentration!
> Yep, mobile phones in cars are banned for a reason, I think even hands-free can be distracting.


 
I just came across this over in the Beckhams thread,Victoria commenting on the US paparazzi,thought it fitted in quite well with these posts.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney The Beach Babe, Part 2 
 Costa Rican vacation ...
  Dad's there too, y'all!


----------



## karo

*Britney Spears* frolicks on the beach once again with her William Morris agent *Jason Trawick* and assistant *Brett* in Costa Rica on Saturday.
The 26-year-old pop princess rocked out an Ed Hardy Love Kills Slowly bikini and took another ride on an ATV.


----------



## dearmissie

Bag Fetish said:


> BRIT IN COSTA RICA!



looks like shes having fun here!!


----------



## dearmissie

karo said:


> *Britney Spears* frolicks on the beach once again with her William Morris agent *Jason Trawick* and assistant *Brett* in Costa Rica on Saturday.
> The 26-year-old pop princess rocked out an Ed Hardy Love Kills Slowly bikini and took another ride on an ATV.



her bikini is TDF!!


----------



## dearmissie

Bag Fetish said:


> The Big Cover-Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, we have to ask - could Britney Spears be pregnant?
> After her harrowing fender-bender yesterday afternoon, Britney summoned Team Bally to escort her to the gym - and, as it turned out, to a health center, too! Britney darted inside for an appointment while her team attempted to keep the paps occupied. Despite their best efforts, however, Britney had to come back out eventually - and when she did, she was keeping her belly covered even more blatantly than Ashlee Simpson!
> Considering Britney's attempted cover-up (and the fact that she tried to pull the same stunt a little while later when she left the gym) we just don't know _what_ to think anymore! But that's just us - check out the [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]gallery[/FONT][/FONT] we put together of Britney yesterday and judge for yourself!



I like how shes dodging the cameras from her belly with her bag in the first picture, and in the second picture, u can see she asked the girl in photo one if she could wear her sweater.


----------



## dearmissie

Bag Fetish said:


> X17 XCLUSIVE: What's Up With Britney's Belly?!??!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, we're at a loss for words here - could Britney spears be pregnant again?
> Don't just look at the _size_ of Brit's belly in these pix from Saturday - pay attention to the _shape_, too. Doesn't that look like a baby bump?  I mean, I just can't ignore it!
> Of course, the cigarette in Brit's right hand leads us to believe that she's _not_ preggers - after watching the pop star make it through her first two [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]pregnancies[/FONT][/FONT] without so much as a single smoke, it's hard to believe she'd behave so carelessly now!
> So what do you think - should the Spears family be getting ready for another baby shower? Or did we just happen to catch Britney from a weird angle? Guess we'll have to see!


Hehehee.. Picking her wedgie!!


----------



## dearmissie

ok im lost. what happened to the first official britney thread??


----------



## stacmck

These sites are ridiculous...they're just DYING for Britney to be pregnant! 

She doesn't look pregnant in those beach pics.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Gets Closer And Closer To Jason! 




















Hmm, doesn't this look a _bit_ more friendly than your average agent/client relationship?
  Our girl Brit continued to enjoy her Costa Rican getaway - sporting another fierce bikini! - with her dad Jamie, Mel Gibson... and her agent, Jason Trawick.
  Boy, those two do look like they're getting cozy riding that ATV together! Are they really just friends or is this relationship gettin' romantic? 
  Either way, check out LOTSA more pics of Brit on the beach...


----------



## caitlin1214

oo0ehxtahcee0oo said:


> ok im lost. what happened to the first official britney thread??


 It just got too negative all around, so we agreed to ask for a new one.


----------



## dearmissie

caitlin1214 said:


> It just got too negative all around, so we agreed to ask for a new one.



so the other one is closed?? thread 1 shou3d be bad britney news, and thread 2 is good britney news. i gotta find out somewhere if shes flashin her vajayjay!! lol!!


----------



## caitlin1214

oo0ehxtahcee0oo said:


> so the other one is closed?? thread 1 shou3d be bad britney news, and thread 2 is good britney news. i gotta find out somewhere if shes flashin her vajayjay!! lol!!


 Yes, it's closed. 




And no vajayjay flashing photos here! Our girl Brit isn't doing that anymore! You want vajayjay shots, look to hobag hilton.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

caitlin1214 said:


> Yes, it's closed.
> 
> 
> You want vajayjay shots, look to hobag hilton.


Amen, sister^


----------



## chaz

caitlin1214 said:


> Yes, it's closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no vajayjay flashing photos here! Our girl Brit isn't doing that anymore! You want vajayjay shots, look to hobag hilton.


 
LOL!! Well said!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Two Tickets To Paradise!  Are Brit And Jason Hooking Up? 















Okay, so her hand is on his back, big deal -- BIG DEAL, ALRIGHT! Would you be affectionate like that with YOUR agent?! I think NOT!
  And check out Mel's compound where Brit is staying with her CAA man, Jason Trawick.  Hookup Hotel?


----------



## oceanm

_OMG _stunning _*Britney Spears *_was back on the beaches of Costa Rica getting thrashed around on her boogie board Sunday afternoon.

More pictures here


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

There is an official thread for Britney, where we post anything related to her there.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Just my thought, but I don't think she would smoke a cig and be pregs.  I mean, maybe she's just got a tummy.  I hope anyway.  Cig smoking and preg.  just dont go hand in hand.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Brit Boogied Down and Cozied Up in Costa Rica! 









Okay, part two of our epic "last day in Costa Rica" Britney video, y'all.
  Brit lounged on the beach, working on her tan with a gal pal, her dad and CAA agent Jason Trawick.
  Then, she grabbed her board and hit the waves, which seemed to hit back!
  So what do you think, are she and Jason a couple or not?!?!


----------



## chaz

She has gone a beautiful color,and I think her bikini is adorable!


----------



## karo

*Britney Spears* shows off her tan as she dines at Il Sole restaurant in Los Angeles on Tuesday with *George Maloof*, owner of the Sacramento Kings, the Sacramento Monarchs, and the Palms Hotel and Casino in Nevada.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears in a bikini in Costa Rica


 Britney Spears in a bikini in Costa Rica


 Britney Spears in a bikini in Costa Rica


 Britney Spears in a bikini in Costa Rica


 Britney Spears in a bikini in Costa Rica


 Britney Spears in a bikini in Costa Rica



 Britney Spears in a bikini in Costa Rica


 Britney Spears in a bikini in Costa Rica


----------



## twiggers

^^^weird...pic 1 she looks so bloated...but not in the rest. I wonder if she's messing with the paps!


----------



## Kimm992

I guess her body isn't looking too bad after 2 kids....


----------



## nicole2730

chaz said:


> She has gone a beautiful color,and I think *her bikini is adorable!*



^^ me too!!  it's an ed hardy "love kills slowly" bikini... very cute


----------



## Royal

Any woman who's not an anorexic stick but brave enough to wear a bikini is my kind of gal!  Go Britney!


----------



## gucci lover

Wednesday, May 21, 2008 
*Britney Spears: Back On Track*





Getting back to her regular Los Angeles routine following a recent Costa Rican getaway to Mel Gibsons place, Britney Spears was spotted out for a bit of shopping at Lisa Kline on Wednesday (May 21).
The recovering pop tart scooped up a few items at the Robertson Boulevard boutique before hitting the back exit with her handlers nearby.



Meanwhile, in other Britney related new, it has been confirmed by producers J.R. Rotem and Sean Garrett that Spears is back in the recording studio working with them on some new tracks.
Shes great, Rotem told People magazine. Shes like a master at what she does. Shes a lot more experienced than most people. She just has the it factor that not every artist has. So its always nice to work with her.
Garrett had positive comments as well, saying: Im just happy to see her back and recovering. Shes really shaping up and getting her whole situation back together. Im really proud and happy to see her.  - gossip girls


----------



## Blobby

Maybe they are just not " airbrushing her " pictures no more


----------



## twiggers

That pink top is not very flattering at all....her ladies look a bit deformed!


----------



## kittenslingerie

gucci lover said:


> Wednesday, May 21, 2008
> *Britney Spears: Back On Track*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting back to her regular Los Angeles routine following a recent Costa Rican getaway to Mel Gibsons place, Britney Spears was spotted out for a bit of shopping at Lisa Kline on Wednesday (May 21).
> The recovering pop tart scooped up a few items at the Robertson Boulevard boutique before hitting the back exit with her handlers nearby.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in other Britney related new, it has been confirmed by producers J.R. Rotem and Sean Garrett that Spears is back in the recording studio working with them on some new tracks.
> Shes great, Rotem told People magazine. Shes like a master at what she does. Shes a lot more experienced than most people. She just has the it factor that not every artist has. So its always nice to work with her.
> Garrett had positive comments as well, saying: Im just happy to see her back and recovering. Shes really shaping up and getting her whole situation back together. Im really proud and happy to see her. - gossip girls


Does anyone know who makes this pink top? I LOVE it for myself.


----------



## lulu212121

JR Rotem? What? Wasn't he the one who made lewd comments to a magazine about sex with her tractor style? Why would her dad allow her to work with that creep? Not looking so good anymore.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She's looking better than she was, thats good!


----------



## Bag Fetish

love her smile!!!
She's looking so happy.

         What's Got Britney Smiling? 









Only Larry Rudolph knows for sure!
  We caught Britney Spears swinging by Bally yesterday afternoon for her daily workout regimen. Of course, Brit's visit wasn't all pleasure - as soon as we saw her manager Larry show up, we knew she was gettin' down to business, too!
  But whatever the two talked about, it clearly didn't bother Britney - in fact, the pop princess left with one of the biggest smiles we've seen on her face in recent months! Might she have been strategizing for her comeback with Larry? Or could she still be in "vacation mode"?


----------



## gucci lover

Thursday, May 22, 2008 
*Britney Spears: Vegas Comeback Talks*





Shes been busting her buns at the gym, and singing her heart out in the studio, and now it seems Britney Spears is working on a career jumpstart in Las Vegas.
As previously reported by the Gossip Girls, the Piece of Me singer was spotted earlier this week having dinner with George Maloof Jr., the owner of Palms Hotel and Casino in Sin City, and now we know why.


According to an inside source, Brit is planning to perform a series of concerts at Maloofs venue to the tune of $10 million. Hows that for paying off some legal bills!
The source told press, She wants to make a splashy comeback in Las Vegas. She wants the show to be full of high energy and flashy costume changes. [It will be a] multi-million dollar stage production she hopes will jump-start her career.


----------



## gucci lover

^^is that a paris hilton bag??    i see a princess crown...


----------



## RoseMary

New Pictures: Britney, Jayden, and Sean Preston


----------



## Cat

Nice to see her smile for a change but honestly she has the worst taste in clothing.Her dress looks like she pulled it out of the dirty laundry hamper and that bag couldn't get any tackier if it tried.





vvv-This top looks like something you'd find at a yard sale or Walmart .






One things for sure she'll never be able to give Victoria Beckham a run for the money in the style department,but considering the state Brit hails from that's understandable.

Keep smiling and taking those meds Brit!


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Brit's Smokin Hot! 












Hey, the girl's still got to have _some_ vices, right?
  Britney, tanned and relaxed after her Costa Rican vacay took a smoke break out on her balcony.
  Brit's been working hard (and playing hard) lately, but the question is, will she play Vegas?





​ 







​


----------



## Bag Fetish

RoseMary said:


>



Adorable!!

She looks very content in this ^^^ picture!


----------



## nicole2730

^^ i agree she looks a lot happier and her hair even looks decent for a change, but if she's working out like mad, why is she still so big 
how hard is she working out??? it looks more like "hardly" working out to me.

don't mean to bag on her, but she's still so young and has a lot going for her - i hope she keeps on this track for as long as possible...


----------



## Korilynn

Yay for Britney...She looks so much happier lately!


----------



## Kimm992

She definitely needs a little help in the style department!!  Good to see her smiling though!


----------



## shyne1025

she looks happy.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

RoseMary said:


> New Pictures: Britney, Jayden, and Sean Preston


 
I'm impressed the book is right-side-up! 

In all fairness, I think she's on the right track now.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

lets hope she keeo it up


----------



## Bag Fetish

Check Out Brit's Neck! 










 Looks like all the sweatin' Britney Spears has been doing in the gym had an unexpected consequence - when she left Bally yesterday afternoon, we spotted a little rash on her neck!
  (Luckily for Brit, the rash receded pretty quickly - just check out our pix of the Pop Princess at Christian Audigier's party a few hours later!)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Parties With Christian! 






















Britney turned up for Ed Hardy designer Christian Audigier's 50th birthday party  bash last night at the Peterson Automotive Museum.
  Brit was "escorted" by her dad Jamie and her agent Jason Trawick was by her side again! Now, we're hearing Jason's in a relationship but if I were his girlfriend (or boyfriend), I think I'd want a little of that attention and time he seems to lavish on Brit!
  Britney was whisked into the museum and taken upstairs in a private elevator and then placed directly in the most private booth in the VIP area. Macy Gray performed first, followed by Snoop, and then Fergie and Michael Jackson showed up at the end of the night to bestow his birthday greetings on Chrisitian.
  I saw Mickey Rourke, Kim Kardashian, Pamela Anderson, and the french Elvis and Christian's business partner in Smet, Johnny Hallyday with his wife. There were naked peacock girls, [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]acrobats[/FONT][/FONT] spinning from fabric hanging from the ceiling, and a smattering of other stars and nobodies.  
  Britney was subdued and mostly stayed seated in her private booth with her dad, Jason, and assistant. She was smiling on the way in but left before the Gloved One appeared. Bodyguards kept most people away from Brit so, despite the place being packed -- even the VIP area -- Brit kept to her small entourage for the most part.
  But it was a hot party -- any guy who can get Britney and Michael Jackson to celebrate his 50 years gets my vote!












​


----------



## cristalena56

twiggers said:


> ^^^weird...pic 1 she looks so bloated...but not in the rest. I wonder if she's messing with the paps!


i noticed that too.. but anyways, she looks great! and a comment about her being big? she isnt that big to me


----------



## caitlin1214

Pretty woman: The future looks rosy for Britney as she imitates Julia Roberts


By Sara Mccorquodale
Last updated at 8:42 PM on 25th May 2008


They say imitation is the highest form of flattery and if that's true Britney Spears must be a huge fan of Julia Roberts'.

Having a giggle with the ever-present paparazzi at her LA home, the 26-year-old clutched a copy of Vanity Fair and mimicked the pose of its cover star Julia Roberts.
Putting a rose in mouth and pointing to the magazine, Britney showed off her sense of humour with the comical move.

The controversial star has been going from strength to strength recently in the battle to regain her status as the princess of pop and its good to see she hasn't lost her sense of humour in the process.
Spending more time with her children, who ex-husband Kevin Federline has full custody of, and getting back in shape Britney seems to be determined to turn her life around.

_The rest of the article goes on to talk about that recent party she attended.-caitlin1214_

(http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ooks-rosy-Britney-imitates-Julia-Roberts.html)


----------



## caitlin1214

I thought she looked so pretty and demure and genuinely happy and beautiful at the party. 

Here's another photo from the rose article.


If the fact that she's chewing gum is the worst thing about her photograph, I'll take it. Because other than that, look at her. 



Once again, I am so pleased with her progress and she's getting back to the Britney we all know and love.


----------



## Kimm992

It's nice to see her out and about doing normal things and having a good time.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Rose To The Occasion! 











Everyone loves Julia Roberts - especially Britney Spears 
  Check out this set of photos we unearthed of Britney posing with a rose to mimic Julia's _Vanity Fair_ cover. Think she'll be following her heroine Julia's lead back to the [big screen] any time soon? Let's hope so - after all, Brit's been on a roll ever since _HIMYM_!


----------



## twiggers

Whoa...the girls are looking a little feisty on the right side pic! LOL


----------



## stacmck

^ I thought the same thing.

She looks great in the black strapless dress!


----------



## Liz_x3

I was on Youtube looking at Britney's "Oops I Did It Again" video and for some reason it just struck me how she has this look on her face that I have never noticed before.
The best way to describe it is that she looks like a young girl who was thrust into the spotlight and is having everyone tell her what to do and she's just following everyone's orders yet at the same time wondering inside who she is and feeling confused.  It's just this vibe I get from her that I don't get from her later videos like "My Perogative" and "Do Something".  
Maybe it's just me LOL... here's the link to the music video in case you're interested in watching it.  

She has definitley changed.  Never would have guessed this when I was younger and Britney first emerged... I remember those days of dancing around to her music.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=942dHzPgzrU


----------



## hellosunshine

britney is a sad person which is why i like her so much and am wishing the best for her in the future...i think the only reason she went crazy was to get some self control back. her mom makes me sad too.


----------



## Louis_gal

Anyone that's in the spotlight at such a young age is bound to lose what control they do have, because they were too young to make their own decisions and now that they're of legal age, they want some of that control back.  This is how I see Britney, a lost, confused, young lady that is looking for some stability in the form of a person who will not so much tell her what to do, but actually let her be in control of her own decisions and if she fails, then let her learn from them, rather than trying to constantly put pressure on her to stay on top.  Her parents and manager are mooching off of her and she needs to break their ties with them in order to move forward and try to find people that will help her for her best interests, not theirs.


----------



## Liz_x3

Louis_gal said:


> Her parents and manager are mooching off of her and she needs to break their ties with them in order to move forward and try to find people that will help her for her best interests, not theirs.


 
Oh I wish she would do that.  She has a lot of potential and has proved that in the past.  She could be even bigger then she was if she really worked hard.


----------



## exotikittenx

So sad, she doesn't even seem like the same person.  I hope she gets better.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Louis_gal said:


> This is how I see Britney, a lost, confused, young lady that is looking for some stability in the form of a person who will not so much tell her what to do, but actually let her be in control of her own decisions and if she fails, then let her learn from them, rather than trying to constantly put pressure on her to stay on top.  Her parents and manager are mooching off of her and she needs to break their ties with them in order to move forward and try to find people that will help her for her best interests, not theirs.



she got into the trouble she was in because she did take over and stopped listening to those around her.  Her life has calmed down significantly since her parents took over again.  _She_ is the one who wanted to stay on top regardless of how much it was sucking the life out of her via drugs, alcohol and hanging out with the wrong people.  those were HER decisions.  She IS her parents best interest.  Her parents are looking out for _her_ best interest, being a good mother to her kids.  that is way more important than her being a pop star and getting her career back.  Her parents sacrificed alot for her to achieve her dreams.  to say they are mooching is pretty harsh and judgemental.  she has said herself she enjoys being able to payback her family now that she has the means.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Update! - Her Lawyer Says Spears "Not Yet Fit" 






  Britney's court-appointed [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]attorney[/FONT][/FONT], Samuel Ingham told LA Superior Court commissioner Reva Goetz today, during a 90-minute hearing, that he believes Spears is "not yet fit" to participate in the legal proceedings regarding her father's conservatorship over his daughter's estate.
  Ingham said Britney's medical condition is "fluid" because of her ever-changing treatment, according to an Associated Press report.
  The wire service also states that Brit's [FONT=&quot][/FONT]ful" for the Queen B to participate in her July 31 probate hearing so it is expected she will not appear.
  Is this a setback for Brit?  Not really ... remember that as long as she's under her father's conservatorship, her [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]visitation[/FONT][/FONT] with Sean and Jayden is practically guaranteed, assuming her condition is relatively stable. Without her father's legal oversight of her estate and medical affairs, the court will be _LESS_ likely to continue the "extended" [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]visitation[/FONT][/FONT] Brit was recently granted.


----------



## chaz

Over here in the UK one of the magazines thats on sale here,are claiming she now has an eating disorder....a mixture of bulimia and anorexia,and saying this is the explanation for her fluctuating weight??

Has that story started over there in the US yet?? And is there any truth in it do you think,or is it just typical media trash,again.


----------



## Cat

chaz said:


> Over here in the UK one of the magazines thats on sale here,are claiming she now has an eating disorder....a mixture of bulimia and anorexia,and saying this is the explanation for her fluctuating weight??
> 
> Has that story started over there in the US yet?? And is there any truth in it do you think,or is it just typical media trash,again.


 

I haven't heard that BS over here in the US yet.These simple minded publications need to get their facts straight instead of publishing nothing more than speculation.

I did see that Metro UK, is claiming that she's being eyed for a lead role in the Broadway production of "Grease."  A production company would be crazy to do something that stupid, it's unlikely any production no matter how PR starved would gamble on her ability to channel Olivia Newton-John eight times a week.


If it weren't for publishing speculation and half truths these Trash Rags would go broke.


----------



## meera

Psychiatric drugs are notoriously bad for your weight. I'm sure her weight is fluctuating because they are still trying to find the perfect drug combination and dosage for her. I'm sure the conservatorship will last at least until her meds are settled, because changes can make a person really unstable.


----------



## chaz

Cat said:


> I haven't heard that BS over here in the US yet.These simple minded publications need to get their facts straight instead of publishing nothing more than speculation.
> 
> I did see that Metro UK, is claiming that she's being eyed for a lead role in the Broadway production of "Grease."  A production company would be crazy to do something that stupid, it's unlikely any production no matter how PR starved would gamble on her ability to channel Olivia Newton-John eight times a week.
> 
> 
> *If it weren't for publishing speculation and half truths these Trash Rags would go broke.*




Good job I only read the front cover when I'm walking past them then.Hopefully more folk will catch on and they will stop churning out horse sh*t.


----------



## chaz

meera said:


> Psychiatric drugs are notoriously bad for your weight. I'm sure her weight is fluctuating because they are still trying to find the perfect drug combination and dosage for her. I'm sure the conservatorship will last at least until her meds are settled, because changes can make a person really unstable.


 
I had heard that,I hope it all gets settled soon.The sooner she's on the right combination the sooner she can't start concentrating on getting well enough to stop taking them.
I was just curious as to how much news gets shared across the pond and how quickly,and if this eating disorder story had been touted over there.I do think that some crazy speculation over here never gets over there,and vice versa from what I read on this thread.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney's Doppleganger 
 
















  I have NO idea why Brit and her assistant dressed alike yesterday when they went to Bally -- they even carried the same Christian Audigier bags!


----------



## twiggers

^^^That is a little weird!


----------



## CoachGirl12

wow, thats psycho... i bet brittany paid for those things anyways... LOL Britney wants to have a twin like her... ush:


----------



## chaz

oooooooooooook!! Thats a lil odd?? But hey,who never dressed like their friends for a laugh occasionally?? I would have,but I never liked my freinds clothes!! And vice versa LOL!!


----------



## wordpast

I just think some companies gave Brit some free sh*t and she gave one to her assistant. And they wore it on the same day.  I could see if it starts happening all the time. But for now, no biggie.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Drives With Her Kids! 















  But not in a real car - a toy Cadillac!
  Our girl Brit spent some time playing with her two adorable boys, [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Sean [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Preston[/FONT][/FONT] and Jayden James, today - in fact she's still playing with them right now!




  And look, even Britney got in the [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]car[/FONT][/FONT] herself... this is just too precious for words! 












​


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Heads To England For "Radar" Music Vid! 







  First the Pussycat Dolls, now this!
_NY Post's PopWrap_ reports that [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Spears[/FONT][/FONT] will be traveling to England next week to shoot the latest single off her _Blackout_ album - "Radar"! Her manager Larry Rudolph says "the theme is her and her [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]girlfriends[/FONT][/FONT] are going to be looking all around London trying to find a boy who she met in a club."
  Larry _also_ confirms that Brit will co-direct the shoot - congrats, girl! Can't wait to see the new vid, it sounds sexy!


----------



## chaz

Hahahhaa!! The pic of her in the boys car is just so cute!! Nice to see her goofing about,and those boys,awww,such cute lil guys!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

click to enlarge​


----------



## twiggers

YAY! Another video and it won't be animated...can't wait to see if she is back to her old self in terms of dancing!


----------



## caitlin1214

I can't wait for the video.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney In Action! 










 Here's our long-promised video of Britney Spears heading into Nicoletti Divani yesterday afternoon - trust us, it's worth the wait! And to make up for taking so long to post it, we've nearly doubled the number of pix in our gallery of Britney looking fine in purple - can you handle this much hotness?













​


----------



## Bag Fetish

Diva In The House 








http://www.x17online.com/#

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney [/FONT][/FONT] stepped out to shop at Divani Nicoletti yesterday afternoon in a cute purple top - and returned with a big smile on her face! Think the [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]pop [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]princess[/FONT][/FONT] picked herself out something special?
  (We've got video coming in just a few, too - stay tuned for that!)












​


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney's Quick Change! 






  She sure likes to change her clothes!
  First our girl Brit wore that sexy purple top while shopping on Friday, then she headed over to Beverly Hills to dine with her manager, Larry Rudolph, in a white top and jeans...













...and finally exited the restaurant in this colorful [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]sweater[/FONT][/FONT]! We're glad Britney appreciates such variety - just check out that beaming smile on her face! 











​


----------



## imashopaholic

Check out the hair... the sun damaged skin... the style (or lack of it)... 

I feel dirty just looking at this thread.


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE: The Weather May Be Warming Up... 








But Britney Spears is still feeling a little nippy!
  We caught the pop princess stopping by CVS yesterday afternoon wearing this cute green dress - and _not_ wearing a bra! Lookin' good, Brit!











​


----------



## chaz

Cute dress,but wear a bra girl!!! Wether you had babies or not,you should always keep your assets well supported!!!!


----------



## chaz

I quite like the sweater,looks cosy!!!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

chaz said:


> I quite like the sweater,looks cosy!!!


 I like it as well. Maybe just a little hem for the sleeves, but diggin the colour scheme.


----------



## Jahpson

so she is no spring chicken. I think she looks great.


----------



## Bag Fetish

does everyone in hollywood carry a handbag, their phone and cig's in the other hand ? Isnt that what the handbag is for ?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Fun In The Sun With Sean & Jayden 











[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Spears[/FONT][/FONT]' sons Sean Preston and Jayden James shot the paps some _seriously_ cute looks over the weekend when we spotted them out in the care of their bodyguards. Hey, after seeing how much fun Brit had playing with her boys last week, how could we resist a game of peek-a-boo?


----------



## chaz

Bag Fetish said:


> does everyone in hollywood carry a handbag, their phone and cig's in the other hand ? Isnt that what the handbag is for ?


 
LOL!!!!!!!!!!! Y'know,I had only subconciously taken that in until you pointed it out!! But yeh?? Why the handbag then?? Lol!! Probably just grabbed everything in a hurry and dashed off/out!!


----------



## chaz

OMG!!! What an adorable photo!! Such a cute lil boy!

Its also nice to see that the security guy seems to be a constant,never see the lil ones with an endless stream of diff security guys.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I thought the same thing. I always keep all of my stuff in my purse. I would misplace things left n right if I were to hold them while shopping about. It does seem like a lot of these celebs love to hold those three staple items in their hands. What purpose does their handbag serve then?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sam Speaks! 



Brit's old pal Sam Lutfi was out at [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Sunset[/FONT][/FONT] One over the weekend, and X17 photogs had a chance to talk with him briefly.
  When we asked if he missed [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney[/FONT][/FONT], without hesitation he said "of course!" He then said that he wanted to tell her that he hopes "she's doing alright and I miss her and everything!"
  Awwww!
  Think these two former BFFs will be reunited soon?


----------



## Bag Fetish

When Britney (Almost) Met Sam 







Despite a restraining order that requires Sam Lutfi to remain 250 yards away from Britney Spears, the two were just down the street from each other on Friday night (she was at the Thompson Hotel, he was at One Sunset)!
  Jamie Spears' conservatorship is set to expire on the 31st of July - which means the restraining order could be revoked then as well.  
  Will the former BFFs be reunited soon?










​


----------



## gucci lover

Of course Sam misses his meal ticket


----------



## wordpast

Bag Fetish said:


> When Britney (Almost) Met Sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite a restraining order that requires Sam Lutfi to remain 250 yards away from Britney Spears, the two were just down the street from each other on Friday night (she was at the Thompson Hotel, he was at One Sunset)!
> Jamie Spears' conservatorship is set to expire on the 31st of July - which means the restraining order could be revoked then as well.
> Will the former BFFs be reunited soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I forgot all about the conservatorship! I wonder what's gonna happen with that?


----------



## noon

I hope Sam stays away!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I don't think she is even close to being okay without her father. I hope they are able to extend it for a bit longer. No one wants to see her spin out of control.


----------



## wordpast

^ I agree. She has gotten alot better I' sure. But just to be on the safe side, I hope her fathers stays around for a bit longer.


----------



## chaz

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I don't think she is even close to being okay without her father. I hope they are able to extend it for a bit longer. No one wants to see her spin out of control.


 

Ooo,I totally agree,I really hope he does stay awhile until she can do it for herself.He's done such a good job so far,it would be beyond tragic to see it all slip away.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears leaving Lisa Kline boutique in Beverly Hills (06/10/08)


----------



## *spoiled*

Amy Winehouse's parents should take note... they need to step in like Brit's Dad did


----------



## ladyjane76

^^^^
agree!


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^Me too!! Good post!!


----------



## egstring

Bag Fetish said:


> Britney In Action!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=business-before-pleasurehttp://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=business-before-pleasurehttp://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=business-before-pleasurehttp://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=business-before-pleasure​


 
We know she had just had her lunch and she is eating healthily looking at the veg that was stuck in-btw her teeth ush:


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Britney Flash By Perv Psycho Fan In Vegas Pool! 














  That's either a perv psycho fan or her bodyguard ... 
  Brit's bodyguard had a genius way of protecting his client yesterday at The [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Palms[/FONT][/FONT] pool in Vegas -- by lifting up his shirt and flashing his pasty white moobs!  GROSS!


----------



## frostedcouture

Ew..that man is gross.


----------



## egstring

OMG, I read in some forum that Fed is trying to patch things up with her. I hope she will not get him back


----------



## Bag Fetish

Brit's Bikini Bod Undercover 





  We found this frame of Brit shot before her bodyguard got in front of her and flashed his moobs to block our cameras at the Palms hotel pool in Vegas on Saturday (click here to see that story).  Too bad Britney was covered up with her [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]towel[/FONT][/FONT]!
  So it turns out Britney and KFed's paths did NOT cross this weekend in Vegas (thank god!).
  In fact we never saw Britney out last night ... she was scheduled to see Cirque du Soleil but canceled at the last minute. Was she holed up in her suite with her dad???


----------



## Veelyn

http://www.hollywoodrag.com/index.php?/gallery3/image_full2/21439/ 






 

What sunnies are these? I love em!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney's Goin' Back To Court! - TWICE This Week! 






*Tue, June 17 - Probate Hearing*
Tomorrow, pop princess Britney Spears will be heading to court for another probate hearing pertaining to her conservatorship. This purpose of the hearing is to update the court on Britney's capacity to participate in her own legal proceedings. 
Last month's hearing failed to convince Commissioner Reva Goetz that Brit was fit to partake in her own defense; tomorrow's hearing will be the final one before her court case begins in earnest on July 31st. 


*Wed, June 18 - Traffic Court*
Unfortunately, tomorrow's trip to court won't be the only one for Britney this week - she's got another hearing out in Van Nuys on Wednesday on charges of driving without a license last August. X17 was on the scene that afternoon:


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she seem to be better


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I hope they extend the conservatorship, if possible. I don't think she is ready to cope alone.


----------



## twiggers

I hope they extend it as well!!!!

Also, that last pic....she looks pretty good there!


----------



## chaz

Really good to see her looking consistently well dressed and relaxed,hope they do extend the conservatorship for a while longer.


----------



## Cat

I'm all for adults being in control of their own finances and personal lives in general but this gal needs to be kept on a short leash for her own well being.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Granted Permission To Sell Summit Home! 






  Looks like Brit wants out of LA and in on Calabasas!
  According to CNS, Los Angeles Superior Court commish Reva Goetz granted Britney Spears' conservators - this includes her father Jamie and attorney Andrew Wallet - permission to sell the pop star's Summit home today. Apparently our girl Brit wants to live in Calabasas - which would be that much closer to ex Kevin Federline's Tarzana home!
  The July 31st hearing - which Goetz said has "been the target date for too long" - will go on as scheduled. However, it will now be considered a "pretrial evidentiary hearing," rather than a hearing deciding whether or not Britney's conservatorship will be extended. 
  What do _you_ think of Calabasas? Not exactly Beverly Hills, but maybe Brit wants to get her and her children out of the city!


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Dad to Sell Britney Spears's L.A. Home*

                          By Ken Lee and Mary Margaret
  Originally posted Tuesday June 17, 2008 05:00 PM EDT

                                          Britney Spears Photo by: Ramey






Britney Spears's father intends to sell her Studio City home in the latest liquidation of her assets, it was revealed in Los Angeles probate court Tuesday. 

The hilltop house, located in a gated community, has been the scene of the recent drama in the singer's life, including the night in January she was taken from the property in an ambulance and forced into a psychiatric hospital. 

It was not immediately clear where she intends to move. But a source close to Spears said, "Having more privacy and wide open spaces for her to raise her boys has been a goal for some time."

In March, a court granted her father, Jamie Spears, the power to "sell or dispose of" an undisclosed number of her seven cars. Jamie remains in legal control of his daughter's affairs until a July 31 hearing. 

Also, her court-appointed attorney, Samuel Ingham, said in court that Britney would be out of state for several days  but he did not offer an explanation of why or where. 

Another source tells PEOPLE that Spears is set to head back to Louisiana this week to be by her sister Jamie Lynn Spears's side as the younger sibling welcomes her first child with fiancé Casey Aldridge.  

The source says Jamie Lynn, 17, has "not been feeling well" recently, causing the family to push up their travel plans. Their father, their older brother Bryan and Britney's assistant are all expected to make the trip, as well.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

How far is Calabasas from Beverly Hills? Also is it far from West Los Angeles, sorry OT! Just curious if anyone knows.....


----------



## gucci lover

Tuesday, June 17, 2008 

*Britney Spears Avoids Criminal Charges*






Fresh from a weekend in Las Vegas, Britney Spears was spotted back in Los Angeles, California last night for a low-key dinner at Sur restaurant.
The Gimme More songstress traveled with a small entourage and looked cute in a sleeveless v-neck black minidress with a pair of massive platform high heels and an oversized black handbag.



And theres good news for the hoping-to-make-a-comeback singer regarding the allegations made by a paparazzo that she allegedly ran over his foot.
Officials declared yesterday that they will not in fact file charges against her because the only way the paparazzos foot could have been where the video showed it to be was if he himself had put it there. 
Deputy district attorney Joseph Shidler told press, We have no evidence to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the suspect was aware that the victims foot had been struck by the car. There was much commotion and noise at the time and there is no proof that the suspect was aware of what had happened.
He concluded, The only way the victims foot could have been where the video indicates it to be was by the victim placing it in that location.






























*those extensions are horrible* 


her dress is pretty cute, britney just couldn't pull the look together!


----------



## effinhaute

I must agree. Does she honestly think they look ok with the paps getting her from every angle.. even from the front it does not look so good 

cute dress though!


----------



## twiggers

Cute dress....but I agree....not very polished! But hey, it is still an improvement from 6 months ago!


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Britney To BUILD A New Home In Calabasas! 




  Remember how [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney's[/FONT][/FONT] conservators were granted permission to sell the Summit home because our girl Brit wanted to move to Calabasas?
  Well, not _only_ will the pop star be renting a home there, she'll ALSO be *building* one! 
  The New Digs:
  The place? The Oaks of Calababas - a gated community. And how much do these big homes actually go for?  $10 million and up!
  A source tells X17 Xclusively that [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney[/FONT][/FONT] will be both renting a home in The Oaks while she simultaneously builds a new home in the same neighborhood - construction has not yet begun, but a contractor's been hired.


  A Place To [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Rent[/FONT][/FONT]:
  Our source also tells us that Brit _did_ look at a house to rent in The Oaks, but the place ended up going to Lil' Romeo instead. We're told Britney continues to look for another [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]house [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]to[/FONT][FONT=&quot] rent[/FONT][/FONT] but has NOT found one yet...  
  Another site falsely reports that Brit is trying to move into a home ("Chateau Suenos") in Calabasas - but X17 spoke directly with Jeff Biebuyck, the real estate agent with the listing, and he tells us that no one - least of all [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Spears[/FONT][/FONT]! - has been shown the property. Why? Because it's not on the market yet!
  Mr. Biebuyck, of Ewing & Associates, told us the following:


"I am the only person with the key [to the Chateau Suenos property] and I have never met [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Spears[/FONT][/FONT] and have never shown her this or any house. The house isn't even on the market right now!"
  At the very least, it looks like Brit is definitely [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]moving [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]out[/FONT] of our immediate neighborhood - we're gonna miss having her as a fellow 90210'er!


----------



## sara999

yeah...calabasas is a really posh neighbourhood. right by the ever friendly [not] agoura hills.


----------



## PrincessGina




----------



## Bag Fetish

Still At Summit, Y'All 












  Brit was hanging out in he back yard yesterday with her assistant, Brett.  The two were preparing for Brit's big [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]trip[/FONT][/FONT] today to Louisiana to visit Jamie Lynn.
  And maybe Brit was discussing her upcoming move!
  As X17 reported, exclusively, yesterday -- Queen B is looking for a castle in The Oaks of Calabasas. She's looking for a home to rent in the neighborhood where she'll be starting construction on a new home very shortly!
  Other sites reported that the below home -- Chateau Suenos -- was the home Brit was looking at [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]renting[/FONT][/FONT] but we spoke to the agent handling this home and he said - NOT TRUE!


----------



## twiggers

^^^I feel sorry for her new neighbors! Damn paparazzi!


----------



## gucci lover

i  her patio furniture!


----------



## gucci lover

Wednesday, June 18, 2008 
*Britney Spears and Family Hit LAX*





Taking a break from her daily routine, Britney Spears was spotted making her way through the terminal at LAX International airport earlier today - taking off on a Delta flight headed for Louisiana to be by sister Jamie Lynns side as she gives birth of her first child.
Looking a bit worn out, the Piece of Me songstress sported a pink t-shirt dress underneath a blue zip-up hoodie with a pair of jeans, oversized sunglasses and peep-toe flats as she boarded her flight alongside her father, Jamie, and brother, Bryan.


In related news, Brits papa received court approval yesterday (June 17th) to put her luxurious 7,400-square-foot mansion up for sale. It is not yet known where or when she plans to move.
But one thing is very probable - shell most likely find a much more secluded location in which to live, such as a gated community where shutterbugs cant readily gather to bother her.


----------



## twiggers

^^^WOW...she's flying like regular people? Why not private again? Huh, weird.


----------



## effinhaute

^^^ to save some money?


----------



## wordpast

great seeing the family together! what happened with the hearing? is her dad still in charge of her affairs.


----------



## Cat

wordpast said:


> great seeing the family together! what happened with the hearing? is her dad still in charge of her affairs.


 
Daddy is still at the helm and holding on as tightly as ever,thank goodness.
While she appears to be making progress she's not likely to be cut loose anytime soon.


----------



## wordpast

^thanks


----------



## *spoiled*

i don't like when she wears her hair all back... she has a big forehead!


----------



## Veelyn

Like the wedges Brit!


----------



## keya

I just heard that her sister had a little girl.


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Jamie Lynn Spears Has a Baby Girl*

                          By Mary Margaret
  Originally posted Thursday June 19, 2008 11:35 AM EDT

                                          Jamie Lynn Spears Photo by: Mauceri / Adao 







There is a new baby in the Spears clan! Jamie Lynn Spears and her fiancé Casey Aldridge welcomed a baby girl Thursday morning.  

PEOPLE confirms exclusively that the baby was named Maddie Briann. 

"Just the family was there," says a source about the birth around 9:30 a.m. at a hospital in Mississippi, near her Louisiana hometown. "Everyone is healthy and happy." 

Jamie Lynn's sister Britney, father Jamie and brother Bryan flew in Wednesday to be with her for the birth; her mother Lynne had been with her helping her get ready for the baby. 

Since announcing her pregnancy in December, Britneys little sister has retreated from the bright lights of Hollywood, opting for the comforts of her hometown of Kentwood, La. 

With her Nickelodeon show _Zoey 101_ already ended, Jamie Lynn went home to prepare for the birth of her baby. The actress, 17, and Aldridge, 19, got engaged in March. Recently, the couple purchased a three-bedroom home in Liberty, Miss., where Aldridge went to high school. 

Over the last few months, Spears has kept busy by passing her GED exam,  preparing the nursery and attending multiple baby showers.  

Jamie Lynn's _Zoey 101_ costar, Erin Sanders, told PEOPLE earlier this year that the actress will be a fun mother. 

"She is just a very good-hearted and warm person," he said. "We would always hang out on the set and she is a lot of fun, so I think she's going to be an easygoing, fun mom."


----------



## gucci lover

Thursday, June 19, 2008 
*Britney Spears: Ready For Auntie Duties*





Following a hectic day in which she welcomed a niece into the world, Britney Spears was spotted out at a convenience store near her home in Kentwood, Louisiana on Thursday (June 19). 
Earlier in the day, the Gimme More singer visited her sister at the Mississippi Southwest Regional Medical Center in McComb, Mississippi, where Jamie-Lynn gave birth to a baby girl named Maddie Briann.

On the topic of Jamie-Lynns pregnancy, relatives and friends have been ready and willing to talk with press on the matter.
Were so excited for her, a family friend enthusiastically told People magazine Shell be a great mom. Shell be awesome. 
Meanwhile, a cousin of babydaddy Casey Aldridge tells: It seemed like this day would never come,. Theyve been getting ready, but everything was pretty much done by last month. So they just had to wait.
Offering words of caution, Charlie Spears adds: Its easy to have them, but hard to raise them. I hope shes healthy, and I hope they raise a good baby.


----------



## lulu212121

What is it with her and grossly overused boots?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

^ They sure look comfy^


----------



## Bag Fetish

someone needs to steal those boots  from her and toss them away.


----------



## Bag Fetish

New Britney, B*tch! 






Talk about a good week for the Spears family - first Jamie Lynn gives birth to her first daughter, and now it's revealed that Britney's working on a new [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]album[/FONT][/FONT]!
Us Magazine spoke to Jim Beanz, Britney's vocal producer and co-writer, who confirmed that the pop star's been working on a new album for months. 
  "Britney is amazing," Beanz tells the mag. He concedes that the [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]pop [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]princess[/FONT][/FONT] may have her share of drama, but claims that "we never see anything but positives out of her. Everyone has personal stuff, but a true professional doesn't bring it into the studio."
  Needless to say, we can't wait to hear what [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney[/FONT][/FONT] comes up with - let's hope Jim decides to keep spilling the Beanz!


----------



## Veelyn

Wow, another album, go Brit!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

lets hope its a comeback album for her


----------



## Bag Fetish

Lynne To The Rescue! 






 The Spears family may have rallied around Jamie Lynn at the hospital - but that's nothing compared to the show of support they've got lined up for the teen queen when the hospital lets her out!
  One Big Happy Family
E! Online reports that the teen queen checks out of the hospital, she and fiancee Casey Aldridge will spend their first week or so at [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Serenity[/FONT][/FONT] with Lynne, Jamie, and her brother Bryan. Even Casey's family is fairly close to the Spears family compound - how convenient!
  And, of course, if Jamie Lynn and Casey ever need some time alone, they could always head back to their own house - after all, it's already got a fully-stocked nursery!
  Will Britney Be There Too?
  E! also asserts that Jamie Lynn's big sister Britney is looking forward to helping out with the baby. Of course, other reports have Britney taking off from Kentwood earlier today, but E! seems pretty sure of themselves, claiming that Britney's already been worked into the rotation of Spears family members helping feed Maddie Briann and ease Jamie Lynn's transition into motherhood. We can't confirm either way yet - but our eyewitnesses down in Louisiana will be sure to let you know what they see down South!
  Maddie Briann To Meet Her Cousins!
But even if Britney can't make it back to [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Serenity[/FONT][/FONT],a source tells E! that she's _definitely_ looking forward to introducing Sean Preston and Jayden to their new cousin!
  "Even before her sister gave birth," E!'s contact claims, "Britney was saying how she wanted to take her boys back home with her. She wants them there so they can meet their new little cousin when she comes home from the hospital."
  Will Kevin Object?
Of course, without approval from the boys' father Kevin Federline, Sean and Jayden won't be going anywhere for a while - and it sounds like that's how Kevin wants it. "He's really happy for Jamie Lynn and loves that the boys will have a little cousin to play with," E!'s insider says. "But I think he'd prefer to wait until the baby is old enough to travel to California."
  "She's so little right now, anyway. The boys can't really play with her or anything. I mean, what are these kids really going to do together? So why not wait until the timing is a little better for everyone?"
  We, of course, would beg to differ - after all, if Maddie Briann's going to be meeting her whole family, why not let her meet her _whole_ family?


----------



## Bag Fetish

BRIT'S HEADED HOME! 






Brit's on her way home! -- She came, she saw Maddie, she's gone!
OK mag reports Brit was crying as she said goodbye to her mom, sis and brother. She and dad Jamie jumped on a Delta flight with her bodyguard and assistant Brett.
  Brit's attorney told a judge earlier this week that Queen B would be returning on Monday.  Maybe she got bored in Kentwood?


----------



## gucci lover

arriving at LAX - paps scared the crap out of her


----------



## cocogirl07

My lord she is really scared! I hate the paps!!!


----------



## chaz

God,they are really pushing for pics even though they can see she is scared,how wrong is that??


----------



## NicolesCloset

Those boots are horrendous.  It's summertime.  The paps are Out of control.


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Britney's Back In The California Sun! 




















After welcoming Maddie Briann into the world and fighting off the photogs at the airport, our girl Brit deserves a little rest and relaxation!
  Here she is, back from Louisiana, soaking up the sun - in a sexy bikini! - at her Beverly Hills home with dad. Think she's ready to move out of the city for Calabasas?
  We'll find out where she ends up soon enough!


----------



## Nola

How does she always manage to spill something on herself? She doesn´t even have the kids to blame lol


----------



## gucci lover

Tuesday, June 24, 2008 
*Britney Spears and K-Fed: Back in Court*





Believe it or not Britney Spears and Kevin Federline still havent ironed out all of the details regarding the custody of their two sons Jayden James and Sean Preston.
And the ex-couple was back in court this morning for yet another visitation hearing. Apparently the Gimme More singer is saying gimme more visitation, seeking an arrangement above and beyond her current three-a-week supervised visits.


First to arrive at the courthouse was K-Fed, sporting a beige suit and a low-key, somber disposition. As always, he was accompanied by his lawman Mark Vincent Kaplan.
Shortly after her ex-husband, Britney showed up, along with her father Jamie Spears. Once inside, she was also joined by Laura Wasser, who has rejoined Spears legal team.
As long as the Piece of Me songstress and her ex-hubby can figure things out by August, theyll avoid a lengthy trial. And Kaplan says thats what theyre aiming for.
Our goal is to settle what we can without a trial to achieve whats in the best interest of the children. But whatever cant be resolved with a private mediator will be brought to trial.


----------



## gucci lover




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

those boots


----------



## twiggers

YAY! Ms. Brit was awarded a change in custody. According to TMZ she is getting overnight visits!!!!!


----------



## BellaLuella

Good for her. Regardless of what anyone says she deserves full custody of her children, she would take them anywhere. Unlike Kevin who has the nanny take them to the gym come on what could he possibly being doing???? Making another album ?


----------



## cocogirl07

Wohooo! I am happy she has her kids overnight now! She deserves it


----------



## lostnexposed

I love that bathing suit! so i guess she's not pregnant now?!


----------



## keodi

BellaLuella said:


> Good for her. Regardless of what anyone says she deserves full custody of her children, she would take them anywhere. Unlike Kevin who has the nanny take them to the gym come on what could he possibly being doing???? Making another album ?


 
I agree! I'm happy for her!


----------



## gucci lover

Tuesday, June 24, 2008 
*Britney Spears Celebrates Courtroom Success*





Fresh off of a courtroom victory, Britney Spears was spotted out on a trip to West Hollywoods Fred Segal for a little afternoon shopping on Tuesday (June 24). 
Earlier in the day, the Gimme More singer attended a hearing with ex-husband Kevin Federline - during which Britney was reportedly granted overnight visitation with her two sons, Jayden James and Sean Preston.


There was a change in visitation status that was ordered by Commissioner Gordon this morning, Los Angeles Superior Court spokesperson Alan Parachini told press.
And though Parachini wasnt at liberty to offer details, a source has since confirmed to press that Ms Spears indeed will be getting sleepovers with the kiddies.
Asked by Us magazine if she was happy with the court outcome, Britney smiled and said, Yes. Meanwhile, the next status hearing is set for July 15th.

​Pictures of Britney Spears out shopping it up atfter her courtroom victory (June 24).


----------



## Nola

Her body looks beautiful and healthy


----------



## karo

^^^ She looks great on these pics. Love the outfit.


----------



## twiggers

She looks really good in that outfit!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Wow she's looking all grown up.



gucci lover said:


> Tuesday, June 24, 2008
> *Britney Spears Celebrates Courtroom Success*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh off of a courtroom victory, Britney Spears was spotted out on a trip to West Hollywoods Fred Segal for a little afternoon shopping on Tuesday (June 24).
> Earlier in the day, the Gimme More singer attended a hearing with ex-husband Kevin Federline - during which Britney was reportedly granted overnight visitation with her two sons, Jayden James and Sean Preston.
> 
> 
> There was a change in visitation status that was ordered by Commissioner Gordon this morning, Los Angeles Superior Court spokesperson Alan Parachini told press.
> And though Parachini wasnt at liberty to offer details, a source has since confirmed to press that Ms Spears indeed will be getting sleepovers with the kiddies.
> Asked by Us magazine if she was happy with the court outcome, Britney smiled and said, Yes. Meanwhile, the next status hearing is set for July 15th.
> 
> Pictures of Britney Spears out shopping it up atfter her courtroom victory (June 24).


----------



## NicolesCloset

Love her sunglasses!! Can someone ID


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^She looks super pretty! Lovin' the outfit!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney's Monday To-Do List 









 Get [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]overnight[/FONT][/FONT] visits with kids - check!
  Do some shopping at Fred Segal - check!
  Take the [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Mercedes[/FONT][/FONT] for a victory lap - check!
  Swing by Bally for a workout - check and done!
  Way to go, Brit - you _rocked_ it on Monday!


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ more pic's 













Britney Goes Topless! 










  No, not like that!  We caught a calm and [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]chipper[/FONT][/FONT] Brit out and about yesterday, first shopping at Fred Segal, and then cruising around in her white [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Mercedes[/FONT][/FONT] with the top down.
  Yesterday [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney[/FONT][/FONT] was granted one overnight visit per week with her little boys, a source revealed to X17online. A court-appointed monitor will be required to stay [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]overnight[/FONT][/FONT] when the children are with the pop star, and Federlines bodyguard can also spend the night.
  Additionally, K-Fed and Brit are supposed to meet in a neutral location today to sort out more custody details...stay tuned for the latest scoop!


​


----------



## Bag Fetish

Kevin Offered Seven Figures For Modeling Gig! 





  With photogenic posing abilities like Kevin displayed in this [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]red [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]carpet[/FONT][/FONT]shot, who wouldn't automatically think of him as their first choice model to the face of a new [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]clothing[/FONT][/FONT] line?!
  KFed's being offered a seven-figure endorsement deal by Christopher Brian Collection, reports _In Touch_.  For those of you who are mathematically challenged, that's at least a million dollars!  Is [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney's[/FONT][/FONT] ex worth it?!
  Chris Stokes, a [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]music[/FONT][/FONT] producer working with Kevin on his music and movie career, co-owns the label.
  Could be a welcome pay day for a guy used to cashing checks from Britney!
  And check out who else models for the company after the jump! ...


----------



## cocogirl07

Wow her hair is looking so much better and I love her new sunglasses :Smile1:


----------



## twiggers

Her natural hair looks like it is getting longer!! She should ditch the extensions.


----------



## Bag Fetish

First Overnight Visit LAST NIGHT! 






Archive photo
  Here's some good news to start your morning - our cameramen report that Britney Spears had her first court-allowed overnight visit with her sons Sean Preston and Jayden James last night! 
  Our photographers spotted Kevin Federline's bodyguard dropping the boys off at 6 PM last night. We believe that Kevin's on his way for a celebrity [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]golf [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]tournament[/FONT][/FONT] today. 
  Sean and Jayden weren't Britney's only visitors yesterday, though - her manager Larry Rudolph stopped by around 1 PM. In fact, our guys never saw Brit leave her house all day!
  This is _great_ news - we may have been thrilled by Britney's good day on Monday, but this is even better!


----------



## chaz

That is such good news!!! She must have been overjoyed!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

It's _NOT_ Britney, B*tch! 







[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] may have spent last week in Louisiana helping her little sis through her big day - but she sure left one heck of a body double!
  Our [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]photographers[/FONT][/FONT] snapped some pix of this _extremely_ familiar-looking blonde relaxing on the [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]beach[/FONT][/FONT]. Verrrrry pretty - but can she sing?
  For contrast, here's the real deal:


----------



## Bag Fetish

all i can say is wow!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Emerges From Battle 









 After spending the whole day hashing out custody issues with her ex-hubby Kevin Federline, [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Spears[/FONT][/FONT] emerged from the Ritz-Carlton looking exhausted by the battle. Chin up, Brit - this battle might not be fun to fight, but if it means more time with your kids, it's certainly worth your while!


----------



## lostnexposed

ooh..she looks really exhausted there!


----------



## Bag Fetish

more pic's









​


----------



## Bag Fetish

lostnexposed said:


> ooh..she looks really exhausted there!



*this could be why....*


*Britney and Kevin Headed for Custody Trial*

                  By Ken Lee
  Originally posted Friday June 27, 2008 03:00 PM EDT

                          Britney Spears and Kevin Federline Photo by: INF;  Dimitrios Kambouris / WireImage







Britney Spears and Kevin Federline appear to be headed for a custody trial in August, after an attempt Thursday to settle out of court failed. 

After a day of talks with a mediator, Federline's attorney Mark Vincent Kaplan told E!, "The mediation didn't result in an agreement that would avoid the trial set in August ... The mood was comfortable, positive and it was a mood that was consistent with opening at least a great dialogue, which is necessary." 

Kaplan added that his client is seeking sole physical and legal custody of sons Preston, 2 1/2, and Jayden, 1 1/2, and wants Spears to continue her current visitation terms. 

The singer has been spending three days a week with the boys and was recently granted overnight privileges. 

"If the existing arrangement was acceptable to both parties ... we wouldn't have to go to trial," Kaplan said. "But that didn't happen." 

The trial, which is scheduled to begin Aug. 25, would result in a final custody ruling, which can remain in place for years  unless one parent successfully convinces the court to modify it. 

"It's very likely both Britney and Kevin will testify in a trial," says L.A. family lawyer Lynn Soodik, who's not involved with the case. "Britney has to show the court that she's improved as a mother. If she loses, the gut-wrenching part is that she could miss out on a significant portion of her kids' childhoods. 

"However, since she's under conservatorship, it's unlikely she'll win any legal custody," Soodik adds. "If she can't make decisions for herself, how can she decide things like which doctors, schools and religion, if any, are best for the kids?" 

Still, says Soodik, "It's possible that both sides can settle at any time." 

Calls to lawyers for Federline and Spears were not returned. Their next hearing is set for July 15.


----------



## Jahpson

omg! Brit look fantastic (compared to the last time i looked)


----------



## gucci lover

With all of the celebrity restaurant appearances these days, you gotta wonder - does anyone cook anymore? Last night, Britney Spears was spotted out to dinner at Sur restaurant in West Hollywood.
The Gimme More songstress looked flirty in a black-with-embroidered-designs minidress teamed with a pair of massive platform heels and an oversized black handbag.

Meanwhile, her ex-hubby Kevin Federline was spotted on the opposite coast, doing a little shopping with some guy pals in Miami, Florida. He looked cool and relaxed in a baggy grey t-shirt along with a pair of shorts and white sneakers.


----------



## gucci lover




----------



## twiggers

Kevin is in Miami....where are the kids? HE sure seems to leave them with the nannies all the time!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Queen B In Black                      HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears 












  Queen B dined at Sur in Beverly Hills last night and the Queen B was lookin' HOT in black!  A little blank, but hot!


----------



## Cat

Kevin looks like he's in good spirits,hell he looks younger than his ex-wife .






Brit on the other hand !When the paps get a close up shot it's evident she growing older looking by the day.
She needs to loose those crapy extensions,get a nice hair cut and condition her overly process hair.


----------



## effinhaute

Bag Fetish said:


>



She looks great here IMO  She almost looks like how she did in the old days, besides her extensions.


----------



## misschbby

poor britneyshe really shouldnt of taken all those drugs!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Britney Shows Off Her Tan Gams 









But will she be showing them off at this year's VMAs???














​ 
​


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ If she's up to it, I hope so. I imagine her saying something like, "Now, let's try this again, shall we?" before taking the stage and performing something in that wonderful, fabulous, amazingly Britney way we all know and love.


----------



## lostnexposed

caitlin1214 said:


> ^^ If she's up to it, I hope so. I imagine her saying something like, *"Now, let's try this again, shall we?"* before taking the stage and performing something in that wonderful, fabulous, amazingly Britney way we all know and love.



that'd be cool.


----------



## chaz

Good to see her out and about,but without any drama going on.She must be getting on much more of a level ground in her head,she appears much more together and composed.Which can only really mean she's actually feeling better.Good for her!!


Bf,how are you these days hun?? You ok sweetie???


----------



## effinhaute

When is she going to ditch those hideous boots!?


----------



## lostnexposed

when is the radar video expected to be released?


----------



## caitlin1214

*Producer Says He's Helping 'Reinvent' Britney Spears*

By Jessica Herndon and Marisa Laudadio
Originally posted Monday June 30, 2008 06:40 PM EDT

Grammy winning producer Rodney "Darkchild" Jerkins says he's working with Britney Spears on some "very dancey, really up-tempo, aggressive, catchy, and hook friendly" material for the singer's next album. 

"I'm trying some new things [with Spears] &#8230; I've always worked with Britney and I love working with her," Jerkins told Rap-Up TV last week at Interscope Geffen A&M's Creme of the Crop dinner in Los Angeles. "I'm try to reinvent her and reinvent myself with her project."

Jerkins, who will produce two tracks on the untitled record, last worked with the pop star seven years ago on her self-titled _Britney_ album, producing the remix for the track "Overprotected" and "I Love Rock 'n' Roll." 

Despite the pop stars's rocky year &#8211; including an ongoing custody battle with her ex-husband Kevin Federline and two hospitalizations &#8211; the producer stresses that one thing has remained the same about Spears: "She's always professional." He adds that while some artists take a long time to record a song, during a recent studio session, "[Britney] walked in at 8:30 and was out by 10:30." 

As far as Spears's mind-set, Jerkins says she's, "working on the positive side." Producer Sean Garrett, who has not yet gone into the studio with Spears but is set to work on her new record, also recently told PEOPLE, "I know she's been doing a lot better &#8230; You just want to give her the opportunity to get things back together." 

And it would seem that Spears is getting back on track. Over the weekend she engaged in some happy mommy time when sons Preston and Jaydenhad a sleep-over at her Studio City home. 

Adds Jerkins: "It's about to be her time again." 


(http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20209606,00.html)


----------



## twiggers

I wonder when this album will drop??? Maybe November-ish?


----------



## lostnexposed

hmm...im gonna guess spring 09. hopefully she can make it for the nov/dec timeframe though!


----------



## gucci lover

there's word that MTV wants her to perform again for this years VMA's!  i'll try to find the article on it...


----------



## Cat

gucci lover said:


> there's word that MTV wants her to perform again for this years VMA's! i'll try to find the article on it...


 

http://music.msn.com/music/article.aspx/?news=320822

VMAs would consider second chance for Spears
June 27, 2008, 2:12 PM EST


MTV isn't ruling out giving viewers more Britney Spears at this year's Video Music Awards. "Everyone deserves a second or third chance, right?" Van Toffler, president of MTV Networks Music Group, playfully told The Associated Press during a telephone interview Friday. When asked if he was just joking, Toffler said "sorta."
"Who knows?" he said.
Spears' out-of-it "Gimme More" comeback performance during last year's MTV Video Music Awards at the Palms Casino Resort in Las Vegas was one of the most-talked-about televised moments of 2007. The drama-filled VMAs drew 7.1 million viewers, according to Nielsen Media Research. Another Spears redux could equal even more eyeballs.
"I'm not sure how we top Britney opening the show," said Toffler. "We are working on it every minute of every day."
This year's MTV Video Music Awards will air live from Paramount Pictures Studios in Los Angeles on Sept. 7. (MTV and Paramount are corporate cousins within Viacom Inc.)
Toffler said the award show's performances will occur on the lot's various sound stages, rooftops and faux city streets.
"The backlot gives us versatility," said Toffler. "You can do street performances, on-top-of-building performances, on-the-side-of-a-building performances, inside-of-a-studio performances, so we're pretty excited."


Sound like the only reason Van Toffler would consider giving her a shot may be more about boosting the shows Nielsen ratings.I'm sure plenty of curosity seekers would tune in long enough to see if she could actually pull off a decient performance.

If she sucks no big deal,the show boosted its ratings again at her expense.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney & Kevin Moving To New York?!? 






  Say _WHAT!_

_Life & Style_ reports that [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney[/FONT][/FONT] Spears has a backup plan if she fails to regain 50-50 custody of her kids with Kevin Federline when they battle it out in court on August 25th. And what is it? Get this:
  Get a role on [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Broadway[/FONT][/FONT] and move to [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]New [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]York[/FONT][/FONT]! "Britney was in serious talks to be the new Sandy in the show _Grease_," a Broadway insider reveals, but father Jamie wants her to wait 'till "she's ready." And how would K-Fed relocate to the Big Apple?
  Why, by getting a Broadway role as well! Apparently, he almost nabbed the role of the UPS man in _[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Legally [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Blonde[/FONT][/FONT]_, and the source says that "he [Kevin] and Britney have talked, and theyre hoping that in six to 12 months they can both be in New York with the kids, working in different shows."
  Really? We think this report is highly suspect! But you know what? Kevin playing the UPS guy doesn't sound like such a bad idea!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Awwwwwww! 













Sean [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Preston[/FONT][/FONT] seriously gets cuter by the minute!
  Rockin' a _Lady and the Tramp_ tee and flips, Sean gave us a smile as he left My [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Gym[/FONT][/FONT] in the Valley this morning.













​


----------



## wordpast

^ what a cutie!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Gives Her Latest Tracks Some TLC 


                                               Our [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]photographers[/FONT][/FONT] caught a quick glimpse of Britney Spears running into the [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Hollywood[/FONT][/FONT] Recording Studios to put in a little more work on her new album. Think she'll debut any of her new tracks at the VMAs? 
  Speaking of Britney's new tracks, we're _really_ excited to hear 'em after hearing what her cowriter's been saying about 'em! 
  Rodney Jerkins - Britney's latest songwriter and author of TLC's modern pop classic "No [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Scrubs[/FONT][/FONT]" - gushed about the Queen B's new material to Rap-Up TV, calling it ""very dance-y, very up-tempo, in the clubs, real aggressive, and catchy...very, very hook-friendly."
  Jerkins also praised Britney's professionalism, claiming the singer managed to wrap up a track in no less than two hours. She walked in at 8:30 and was out by 10:30 - did the whole song - in and out" he said. "I love working with her. I'm just trying to reinvent her and reinvent myself with her project."
  Sounds like Britney's really trying to knock this next album out of the park - we can't wait to hear it!


----------



## lostnexposed

ooh..I hope she will at least some of the songs that shes not gonna use. or maybe give us a lil snippet.


----------



## LVobsessed415

Britney in grease I could see it for sure.


----------



## gucci lover

Sean is getting so big!  The haircut and the lil tee - sooo cute!


----------



## Kimm992

She's looking much better these days!!

Loving her bikini body after having had 2 kids - looks like she's working hard!!

K-Fed on the other hand is hella fat


----------



## Charlie

Bag Fetish said:


> Awwwwwww!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Preston[/FONT][/FONT] seriously gets cuter by the minute!
> Rockin' a _Lady and the Tramp_ tee and flips, Sean gave us a smile as he left My [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Gym[/FONT][/FONT] in the Valley this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Cant he be any cuter, look at his chubby feet


----------



## scarlett_2005

Awww. Sean is too cute! He looks just like Britney.


----------



## egstring

he is soooo handsome and I love that smile!!


----------



## Sternchen

Bag Fetish said:


> Awwwwwww!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Preston[/FONT][/FONT] seriously gets cuter by the minute!
> Rockin' a _Lady and the Tramp_ tee and flips, Sean gave us a smile as he left My [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Gym[/FONT][/FONT] in the Valley this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



My goodness!   What a handsom little man


----------



## lulu212121

OMG! I can't beleive that no one has posted the story from TMZ stating that Brit and Adnan are supposedly communicating with each other. 

She is still a mess. I wonder if her father is going to have to continue on with his care of her? I think if she would put her focus on her kids, the rest of her life would begin to work itself out.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

^ I did read that^LOL, has she not learned her lesson? Oh dear Britney! 
I hope that isn't the case. I want to say she will be okay once her father is out of her affairs. However it's hard to say whether she even knows she had/has problems. I can see her going back to square one if Adnan is back in her circle. Has anyone seen recent pics of her sister?


----------



## twiggers

SP is soooooooo adorable!!!!


----------



## Tefhel

I love Britney, she's awesome!!! 

That's my intelligent contribution to this thread hehe.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is Britney Spears seeing Adnan again?


 Is Britney Spears seeing Adnan again?


 Is Britney Spears seeing Adnan again?


 Is Britney Spears seeing Adnan again?


 Is Britney Spears seeing Adnan again?



 Is Britney Spears seeing Adnan again?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Prepares For Madonna 



Totally love the color of her hair, it looks great on her.




  Brit got her [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]hair[/FONT][/FONT] did today -- in preparation for MADONNA!
  Move over A-Rod, it's [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney[/FONT][/FONT], *****!
  Queen B stopped by Kim Vo's B2V salon this afternoon for a little fixing, coloring, straightening ... all to look good for her role in what we're hearing will be a short video clip to air during Madonna's upcoming Sticky & Sweet tour.
  We're NOW [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]hearing[/FONT][/FONT] (because the info keeps changing) that the shoot will take place tomorrow after it was called off today due to US! - TOO MANY PAPS!
  Sources on the set say sources on the set are in trouble for leaking info to the media!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Bag Fetish said:


> Sources on the set say sources on the set are in trouble for leaking info to the media!



Loving the irony!


----------



## Kimm992

Her hair looks great!!


----------



## stacmck

Love the new hair!


----------



## lostnexposed

OMG her hair looks good! about damn time! It's so gd to finally not hear about her crazy antics every 5 minutes.

and u know Brit's doing well when she's no longer on the first page in the celeb section.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears gets her hair done (07/08/08)


----------



## Cat

^^Thank goodness she chose to wear a dress long enough to cover her 
rear-end for a change.A couple of days ago she was caught showing her hairy butt .

*Britney Spears Lamest  Scariest  Hairiest Buttcrack Pictures Ever! *​
*Tuesday, 01 July 2008 *​ 
 What the hell is Britney Spears trying to promote here? A new fashion trend perhaps: hairy asses, its called, and its not very hard to get it shave your ass a few times, and let your hair grow youd be amazed how ugly you look, but hey, thats the Britney Spears style, so stop complaining! Pictures were taken last night at Sur in West Hollywood. 












Cute dress Brit but next time cover your crack please!

Just when you think she's learned how to keep her nasty bits covered she proves you wrong.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cat said:


> Cute dress Brit but next time cover your crack please!
> 
> Just when you think she's learned how to keep her nasty bits covered she proves you wrong.



Cover her crack????  Geesh, the paps are all up in her azz, literally, with super zoom cameras.  I'm just glad she's wearing undies.


----------



## Belle49

She's looking great! Good for her! I just love her and I can't wait to see her get better and come back hard on the scene.
Cover her crack? Why the hell are the paps so far up her butt? Ridiculous


----------



## Cat

Belle49 said:


> Cover her crack? Why the hell are the paps so far up her butt? Ridiculous


 
I agree the paps are ridiculous and need to keep the camera focused above the waist but Brit is well aware that they'll shoot anything,anytime at any angle yet she still makes shots like that possible .The simple fact is that a camera lens can't capture what it can't see .


----------



## ellewoods

The paps are so gross! They're always looking up celebs' skirts which is soooo WRONG


----------



## NicolesCloset

I can't believe the paps really wanted up close of ass hair.  I think Brit brit looks great!!


----------



## twiggers

Those crack pictures are disgusting...freaking pervs!

Her hair does look VERY good! Hope she can keep it looking that way!


----------



## Jahpson

The paps are so disgusting.

I think that Brit should ditch the blond hair and extensions and go back to her roots with some light curls. look more natural ya know? she seems to really try to hard with the blond hair.


----------



## Roe

i am loving these glasses guys...do you know who makes them?



Bag Fetish said:


> Britney Prepares For Madonna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally love the color of her hair, it looks great on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brit got her [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]hair[/FONT][/FONT] did today -- in preparation for MADONNA!
> Move over A-Rod, it's [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney[/FONT][/FONT], *****!
> Queen B stopped by Kim Vo's B2V salon this afternoon for a little fixing, coloring, straightening ... all to look good for her role in what we're hearing will be a short video clip to air during Madonna's upcoming Sticky & Sweet tour.
> We're NOW [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]hearing[/FONT][/FONT] (because the info keeps changing) that the shoot will take place tomorrow after it was called off today due to US! - TOO MANY PAPS!
> Sources on the set say sources on the set are in trouble for leaking info to the media!


----------



## chaz

twiggers said:


> Those crack pictures are disgusting...freaking pervs!
> 
> Her hair does look VERY good! Hope she can keep it looking that way!


 
Totally agree,surely they can get in trouble for some kind of infringement?? If they don't,they damn well should!!


----------



## Kimm992

That ass shot was SO not Britney's fault.  If you were standing up looking at her she was totally covered.

Not her fault if the pervert paps get down on the ground to look up her skirt!!


----------



## leeann

But still, when I wear a minidress, I make sure my undies cover my crack, just in case.  Not that Im famous or anything, but a gust of wind or anything can happen.


----------



## Bag Fetish

The day after she shot the video for Madonna's upcoming world [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]tour[/FONT][/FONT], Britney was back in the studio.
  All this hard work looks good on you, Brit!  But what we really wanna know is when can we hear the new tracks?











​


----------



## Jahpson

leeann said:


> But still, when I wear a minidress, I make sure my undies cover my crack, just in case. Not that Im famous or anything, but a gust of wind or anything can happen.


 

Brit doesnt strike me as the type to wear Bloomers...


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Finds True Religion 
















  Brit's mom is in town to escape little Maddie's screaming and crying visit with her daughter and what do they do first?  Shop, of [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]course[/FONT][/FONT]!
  Of course I'm sure Brit's getting it all for free -- check out the bag with her name on it!  Britney loaded up on [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]True [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Religion [/FONT][FONT=&quot]jeans[/FONT][/FONT] and shirts (even Lynne picked up a pair), all the while looking like she was absolutely having the time of her life, right?!
  And then later in the evening the pair, along with with Brit's assistant Brett and a bodyguard, went for dinner at the Thompson [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Beverly[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]Hills h[/FONT][FONT=&quot]otel[/FONT][/FONT]. And we caught Brit doing her new thing -- hiding behind her purse!!! We NEVER thought we'd see the Queen B pulling out this typical Hollywood starlet move and we don't like it!
  Don't get all diva on us, Brit!


----------



## lostnexposed

^what jeans are those? I love the wash!!!


----------



## winterpearls3

paps are so disgusting.  they should not take pics of that body part.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'll give her an 'A' for effort.


----------



## stacmck

Yay for Britney blocking the paps' shots with her purse!


----------



## caitlin1214

Good for her for covering up. She should do that more often. I know the rule is, "Don't go where you KNOW paparazzi are waiting for you," but in Britney's case, it's really hard to avoid them.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I love britneys jeans. She looks better, and her bag is very cute. I like


----------



## gucci lover

she looks really good in those TR jeans


----------



## chaz

Those jeans are lovely,they really suit her!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Shops 'Til She Drops! 














  Before ending her busy day with dinner at the Thompson Hotel in Beverly Hills, our girl Brit got in tons of shopping at True Religion _and_ Pottery Barn!
  The original pop princess was accompanied by mom Lynne, and it looks like the duo was having a great time together - just look at all that laughing and smiling!
  Hope she bought some sexy stuff!


----------



## *Stellina*

brit's mom is really short! lol. brit looks happy.


----------



## Cat

http://music.msn.com/music/hotgossip/7-10-08_2/?GT1=28102


When Britney Spears stepped out this week sporting some new and refreshingly lifelike buttery-blond extensions (see above), many took the mane makeover as another baby step forward on her bumpy road to recovery. 
But, as the cliché goes, one step forward, two steps back. Seems the conservator-controlled cautionary tale isn't about to let go of former flame Adnan Ghalib as easily as her tangle-prone faux tresses. 





 Brit and Adnan at the Peninsula Hotel in Beverly Hills last year

People says the chin-strip-sporting shutterbug, who hooked up with Brit late last year and often rode shotgun during her many aimless drives around Los Angeles, "is back in her life." 
Say it with us: Blerg. 
There have been rumors of Ghalib visiting Spears at her gated Beverly Hills estate, but the mag says private tête-à-têtes are "near impossible" because of her string-pulling dad, Jamie, who has court-appointed power to decide who she can and cannot see. 
Brit's doctors, adds TMZ, have advised Papa Spears that it would be a bad idea for his still-fragile offspring to date the paparazzo. 
Alas, that hasn't stopped them from reaching out and bad-touching each other. 
"Adnan and Britney send each other text messages every day," an insider tells the magazine. 
The contents are what you'd expect, with Britney, 26, kvetching about being under her dad's thumb, despite the fact that in the weeks before he took control, she'd had a standoff with police which cost her custody of sons Sean Preston, who turns 3 in September, and Jayden James, 22 months and twice ended up in the psychiatric ward. 
And even though Britney's continued contact with Ghalib doesn't exactly point to a marked improvement in her decision-making skills, the mole tells People she "can't wait to be on her own." 
Meanwhile, more details have surfaced about the video segment Spears began shooting on Wednesday for Madonna's soon-to-launch Sticky & Sweet tour. 
E! News reports the short film will kick off each of the Big M's concert stops, with part of the action set in an elevator. 
Word is, it will open with Brit, hidden beneath a gray hoodie, getting on the elevator and pacing as it ascends. 
Then, she'll start crazily kicking and hitting the walls, followed by some screaming and wall-climbing, until finally she yanks off her hood and declares, "It's Britney, *****." 
(Anyone else uncomfortable with the idea of seeing Spears, who we watched being carted away by paramedics, freak out on camera? Must just be us.) 
An on-set source says she was "very professional" during the shoot but "really nervous and kept biting her nails -- but she's doing a good job." 
What's more, bubbles the snitch, "She's being incredibly sweet!" 
But will her upbeat demeanor continue if she's bound in bandages from head-to-toe? 
The London Sun claims the video will also feature a mash-up of Madonna's "Beat Goes On" and Britney's "Piece of Me" that will involve them getting the King Tut treatment. "Britney and Madonna are unwrapped like mummies, to appear together almost naked apart from tiny leather bondage pants and knee-high boots," alleges the paper. "They then dance closely together, pressing their hands and bodies together. There will be big rows over whether it is sexy, shocking or both." 



Whatever Adnan has going for him must be well hidden.


----------



## lulu212121

:okay: 
I think that her meds are still not working!


----------



## Nola

Nice to see her with her mom again


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Nola said:


> Nice to see her with her mom again


 
I thought that, too.  In fact, I had to look twice, as I was not expecting that at all.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Brits mom looks fantastic!! Is it just me?


----------



## stacmck

^I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## lostnexposed

any idea when is "Radar" gonna be out anyone? and is she gonna do the VMAs?


----------



## Roe

lostnexposed said:


> any idea when is "Radar" gonna be out anyone? and is she gonna do the VMAs?


 

not trying to be mean or anything cuz i love Britney but i dont think the VMA's would have her back after the "gimme more" catastrophe.


----------



## *Stellina*

Roe said:


> not trying to be mean or anything cuz i love Britney but i dont think the VMA's would have her back after the "gimme more" catastrophe.



Rumor has it they have asked her back this year! Lmao, she could start off pretending to fxck up again... and then kick some ass as the Brit we all know and love! It's Britney, ***** *stabs* 

Sorry, lol. I get carried away sometimes. xD


----------



## daphodill84

^^ thats a smart move for the VMAs... cuz they know that if Britney does perform for them again, so many people are going to make a point of watching just to see how she does this time around.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

NicolesCloset said:


> Brits mom looks fantastic!! Is it just me?


 I think she looks really good as well!


----------



## caitlin1214

*Britney Spears Working and 'Having Fun' on New Album*

By Natasha Stoynoff and Bryan Alexander
Originally posted Wednesday July 16, 2008 10:00 AM EDT

Britney Spears's summer won't be all rest and relaxation this year: The pop singer will be spending time hard at work on her yet-untitled next album, according to her manager. 

"Britney Spears is spending her summer in the recording studio, working on a brand new album," manager Larry Rudolph announced Tuesday in a statement released by Jive Records. 

"She's working with a team of top-notch producers and songwriters, and we're very excited about what she's accomplished so far. No album release date has been confirmed yet." 

Spears spent time in and out of the studio in the spring, fueling rumors of an upcoming album. But at that time it was "recreational," Rudolph insisted. 

"She's been going to the studio, she's been having some fun. But it's all recreational for her," he told PEOPLE in May. "She's like, 'I want to go to the studio because I want to have some fun' and that's what it's all about. There's no schedule, there's no agenda, there's no anything. She is just enjoying herself." 

In the studio, "She's giggly," he added. "Some days she'll go in and get nothing done. Some times she'll just play around a little bit." 


*Planning Ahead*

But Rudolph said there was a reason behind the playtime. "She's the type of person who has the eye of the tiger," he said. "She'll likely wake up one day and decide she wants to do more than that. Whether that is a day from now, a month from now or a year from now or five years from now, I have no idea." 

Lucky for her fans, she woke up sooner rather than later. 

After a difficult year that included an ongoing custody battle with ex-husband Kevin Federline and two well-publicized visits to the hospital, Rudolph says Spears is feeling strong and her old self again. 

"She's got people around her that really care about her and are there to point her in the right direction in respect to the things she should be concentrating on &#8211; her life." 

Last week, Spears filmed a video segment in Hollywood that is expected to be part of Madonna's upcoming Sticky & Sweet tour. 

"Britney is getting back in touch with Britney," Rudolph said in May. "And she's doing an amazing job at that." 

(http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20212557,00.html)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

*Stellina* said:


> Rumor has it they have asked her back this year! Lmao, she could start off pretending to fxck up again... and then kick some ass as the Brit we all know and love! It's Britney, ***** *stabs*
> 
> Sorry, lol. I get carried away sometimes. xD


 

That would make for a hot performance


----------



## LVobsessed415

I am pulling for Brit, I think she can turn her life around.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lynn needs to stay out of the sun/tanning bed.  she's got that leather look going on...


----------



## Bag Fetish

*It's Over: Britney & Kevin Reach a Custody Settlement*

                    Originally posted Friday July 18, 2008 08:15 AM EDT

Britney Spears and Kevin Federline Photo by: INF;  Dimitrios Kambouris / WireImage







Britney Spears and Kevin Federline have settled their custody battle  avoiding a messy trial. 

According to the agreement, reportedly signed by all parties, Federline gets sole custody of the couple's two sons, Preston, 2 1/2, and Jayden, 1 1/2. Spears will have visitation rights. 

"The case has been settled," Federline's attorney, Mark Vincent Kaplan, told E! Online. "The court still has to approve it. " The two are due in court Friday.


----------



## twiggers

^^^I wonder how long it will be before she can modify the order to get full custody. I fully agree that she is not ready to have full custody....but I hope that maybe in a year or so she can! I just hope she gets a ton of visitation!


----------



## chaz

awww,I can't help it,but that made my heart sink for her.I hope she gets all the visitation she wants and needs,K Fed seems pretty good on that score in all honesty.
I agree she should'nt have full custody yet,but I bet it did make her feel very bad.I just wish I could give her a hug and say it'll be alright in the end,just keep going as you are now,and you'll have your boys back one day. Aww.


----------



## Swanky

and again according to Usmagazine:

Britney Spears Gives Kevin Federline Sole Custody of Boys 
Friday July 18, 2008 





Kevin Federline and Britney Spears at the 2006 Sony/BMG GRAMMY After Party on February 8, 2006. 
Michael Caulfield/WireImage.com 
Buzz up!

*Britney Spears* has agreed to give *Kevin Federline* sole custody of their boys, Sean Preston, 2 1/2, and Jayden, 1 1/2.
Spears, 26, will still have visitation rights.
"The case has been settled," Federline's attorney, Mark Vincent Kaplan, told E! Online. "The court still has to approve it."
The two are due in court Friday. 
Spears currently has monitored, twice-a-week visitation with her boys, as well as one overnight-a-week.
She lost all visitation rights in January she was hospitalized at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center.
See photos of Britney and her babies.


----------



## Jahpson

the poor woman!!

a part of me wonders if she even wanted full custody.....


----------



## Swanky

I don't think she did personally.


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^ Part of me feels the same too,and that makes me sadder still.


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Britney to Pay K-Fed $20,000 in Child Support*

                  By Ken Lee
  Originally posted Friday July 18, 2008 03:00 PM EDT

                          Britney Spears and Kevin Federline Photo by: INF;  Bruce
 Gifford / FilmMagic






Britney Spears's custody settlement with her ex Kevin Federline came at a price.  

A source close to the singer confirms she'll now pay Federline $20,000 a month in child support, an increase from $15,000. 

Federline's lawyer, Mark Vincent Kaplan, also demanded and received $250,000 for his work on the case, the source adds.  

"All Britney was seeking was a formalization of her increased visitation that she's obtained over recent weeks, and the additional overnight," the source said. "She won both of those requests." 

Spears, who is represented by lawyer Laura Wasser, currently sees her sons twice a week with one overnight. The source adds that she will get an additional overnight by year's end, barring any setbacks. 

At a press conference following Friday's hearing, Kaplan declined to address any monetary settlement. "This has been a long ordeal [for Kevin]," Kaplan said, "and for it to be over makes him very happy."


----------



## cosmogrl5

twiggers said:


> ^^^I wonder how long it will be before she can modify the order to get full custody. I fully agree that she is not ready to have full custody....but I hope that maybe in a year or so she can! I just hope she gets a ton of visitation!


 I think that they can easily revisit the custody arrangements after Britney has shown consistent good behavior over time.  Even though she has been very good lately, no judge would give her full custody jut yet.  

I am really pulling for her to turn herself around and think she is on her way.  ITA that she should start her comeback performance by pretending to screw up.  It would show that she can laugh at herself.


----------



## caitlin1214

Maybe she knows she's not ready for full custody just yet.


----------



## Sternchen

caitlin1214 said:


> Maybe she knows she's not ready for full custody just yet.



I think so too, and maybe rather than constantly fighting with K-Fed about this and making a stressful situation for her boys, maybe she thought it might be best to do it this way for now.

Either way, I'm happy that she still gets to see her boys


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney @ Generation Rescue Event - July 19*


----------



## NicolesCloset

wow!! she looks fantastic!!


----------



## stacmck

She looks great! Almost like the old Britney!


----------



## omgblonde

She looks so good!!


----------



## twiggers

She looks very good!!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

She looks great!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Wow. She looks really good.


----------



## knics33

wow! she looks GREAT!


----------



## article3

She looks better than usual, but I just feel like yelling at her to BUY A LARGER SIZE.


----------



## gucci lover

WOW!  she's starting to look like her old self again


----------



## sara999

you go britbrit!


----------



## Kimm992

Looking good Brit!!


----------



## karo

She finally looks like the good old Brit she used to be before meeting K-Fed.


----------



## Sternchen

She looks great!!!   Good for our girl 

Lucky Jim!  Surrounded by two gorgeous women!


----------



## cocogirl07

wow she looks amazing! I am so happy for her


----------



## lil miss cheeky

she looking normal again .


----------



## lulu212121

What is with all the praise? Didn't she just relinquish custody of her 2 boys? If she has all this new found good sense to get back to work, I would think she would settle for nothing less than 50% custody. I can't believe that people think this is OK. How sad would it be for your mother to give up custody of you and then hear the world praising mom? Sad time to be a child in this world.


----------



## aaallabama

lulu212121 said:


> What is with all the praise? Didn't she just relinquish custody of her 2 boys? If she has all this new found good sense to get back to work, I would think she would settle for nothing less than 50% custody. I can't believe that people think this is OK. *How sad would it be for your mother to give up custody of you and then hear the world praising mom?* Sad time to be a child in this world.


 
_*^^ ITA, it's terribly sad!!!*_


----------



## Smoothoprter

^^She's working on it!  Obviously she's not stable enough to share custody, besides there was an upcoming trial and I'm sure her lawyers believed it was best Britney and her boys to avoid trial altogether.  She was able to negotiate increased visitation and in time I'm sure she'll get 30-30 custody.


----------



## allicatexp

I still think that is a rough looking 26 year old...but dos look better than a few monthsd ago.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Smoothoprter said:


> ^^She's working on it! Obviously she's not stable enough to share custody, besides there was an upcoming trial and I'm sure her lawyers believed it was best Britney and her boys to avoid trial altogether. She was able to negotiate increased visitation and in time I'm sure she'll get 30-30 custody.


 
Um...:shame:

50/50  - sometimes my fingers type faster than my brain thinks.


----------



## twiggers

They say she is working up to 40%. And, yes, she lost custody but look how far she has come in 5 months! That is what everyone is praising...her improvements! She's far from perfect, but she's getting better and that is what is important. I'm sure, as a kid, you'd be proud of your Mom's improvement too! Imagine how happy the boys are that they get to see their Mom as a normal Mom now...and not as some crazy hyper-emotional person.


----------



## Bag Fetish

she's starting.
I hope that her family(dad) keeps up with her. She needs that stable in her life. When is the next court day regarding her converitoryship (or whatever its called)I hope things stay as they are. The court has to see that that only reason she's making way is because of the court order. I think she should be given responsbility  back little at a time.





karo said:


> She finally looks like the good old Brit she used to be before meeting K-Fed.


----------



## Bag Fetish

lulu212121 said:


> What is with all the praise? Didn't she just relinquish custody of her 2 boys? If she has all this new found good sense to get back to work, I would think she would settle for nothing less than 50% custody. I can't believe that people think this is OK. How sad would it be for your mother to give up custody of you and then hear the world praising mom? Sad time to be a child in this world.



I would praise her for doing what is best for those kids!
Perhaps she realizes that she isnt the right place yet to look after them. I would give her a hand up for doing what she did rather then taking the kids and her life going upside down again.

So many have said they dont think she is 100% yet and they are most likey right. So why not think if the kids and do what is best for them.


On another note, not everyone is meant to be a mom,cut out for the job. Some of us do better then others and some well they make better aunts.
For most we done life with Bi polar so we dont know what is going on in her life. Remember she didnt have the best childhood.So therefore she may not know how to be a mom, never mind a single mom.


----------



## gillianna

I don't think she is meant to be a mom.  She can play the part for a quick picture or two and it looks like fun until the reality of what kids are set in.    Her past actions have shown that she had no desire to fight for her kids and blaming drugs or bipolar is just a way out. 
Other people worse off have fought for their children.   She has one concern and that is herself and trying to get her fame back and it is better for the children to have a more stable life.  At least Kevin seems to be trying.  He may not be Dad of the year but he seems to put the kids interest first as much as he can.  I am sure Britney will be fine, she will continue to party her life away and hook up with that Aden guy or some other groupie and be happy again.  Her dad may be in control but she still lives  for the night life.  
Just because one is able to give birth does not make them qualified to be a Mom.  I am sure we will be reading about her sister down the road too......


----------



## aaallabama

_*^^ ITA!!!*_ :true:


----------



## karo

I really, really don't get it. It seems she's doing a lot better, but then I see this. 
Seriously, is she trying to break some sort of record? Is she planning on starting smoking WITH them soon? 
After all she went through lately, she should really work hard on her image, but instead she goes out to the balcony with her son for a cigarette, while she knows the paps are only waiting for her to go out.


----------



## cocogirl07

karo said:


> I really, really don't get it. It seems she's doing a lot better, but then I see this.
> Seriously, is she trying to break some sort of record? Is she planning on starting smoking WITH them soon?
> After all she went through lately, she should really work hard on her image, but instead she goes out to the balcony with her son for a cigarette, while she knows the paps are only waiting for her to go out.


 
lmaooo I knew these pics would be made a big deal....There are so many mothers that smoke with their kids in the car and in the house.


----------



## BasketballCourt

Yikes, I saw those cigarette pictures on AOL and just shook my head.


----------



## effinhaute

That does not necessarily mean its a good thing even if a lot of mothers do so.

I don't understand how people make a career out of singing and smoke cigarettes?


----------



## aaallabama

_*^^ she's a mess, it's very sad*_


----------



## caitlin1214

I'd rather she not smoke, but at least she's doing it outside.


----------



## gillianna

OK let me stand there and have my child play with my lighter.  Maybe next time a adult will not be around (but we can't really call Brit a person who has adult behavior). I mean it is not like she is taking the lighter away.
Perhaps we will be reading in the future her child will burn the house down or burn himself.  In the brain department with mothering SKILLS something is sadly missing.  
I think the court ordered visitation should actually have kept a professional adult in the room when Brit has the children.  How many times does she have to prove she is not capable of watching them?  Does one have to be badly hurt while in her care?  Those poor kids.  They did nothing to deserve a life like this.


----------



## twiggers

cocogirl07 said:


> lmaooo I knew these pics would be made a big deal....There are so many mothers that smoke with their kids in the car and in the house.



Yup...enough that California passed a law making it illegal to smoke in a vehicle with a minor. I know many many smokers who smoke inside the house with children in the house...at least she smoke outdoors!


----------



## twiggers

gillianna said:


> OK let me stand there and have my child play with my lighter.  Maybe next time a adult will not be around (but we can't really call Brit a person who has adult behavior). I mean it is not like she is taking the lighter away.
> Perhaps we will be reading in the future her child will burn the house down or burn himself.  In the brain department with mothering SKILLS something is sadly missing.
> I think the court ordered visitation should actually have kept a professional adult in the room when Brit has the children.  How many times does she have to prove she is not capable of watching them?  Does one have to be badly hurt while in her care?  Those poor kids.  They did nothing to deserve a life like this.



Well let's see...the paps are probably snapping about 100 pictures a minute and that pic of him holding the lighter is probably just ONE picture. Hey, maybe it would be better if she left him in the house unattended while she smoked?
Don't get me wrong...smoking around your kids is NOT a good thing....but seriously, how many people do you see on a daily basis who do this? A lot (well at least in Indiana I do).

Let's talk about what is wrong here....the paps somehow being able to take these pictures of her on her PERSONAL PROPERTY in a GATED community. Now that is what is wrong.


----------



## cocogirl07

twiggers said:


> Well let's see...the paps are probably snapping about 100 pictures a minute and that pic of him holding the lighter is probably just ONE picture. Hey, maybe it would be better if she left him in the house unattended while she smoked?
> Don't get me wrong...smoking around your kids is NOT a good thing....but seriously, how many people do you see on a daily basis who do this? A lot (well at least in Indiana I do).
> 
> Let's talk about what is wrong here....the paps somehow being able to take these pictures of her on her PERSONAL PROPERTY in a GATED community. Now that is what is wrong.


----------



## gillianna

I guess my views on allowing a child to play with a lighter seeming wrong different from others thinking it is OK because it is her yard.   It doesn't really matter if it was in her back yard.  It only takes a second for a child to light a lighter.......it happens.   I mean let the kid think it is a toy and maybe next time he will have more fun with it.
I know people who smoke and have kids.  They go outside to smoke and do not leave lighters or anything related to smoking around their children.  They don't even want their kids to see them smoke.


----------



## twiggers

^^^^I didn't say it was OK because it was her backyard versus a public place...that has nothing to do with the lighter  I was saying what was wrong was the paps taking pics of her in her backyard. 
Also...you can clearly see her taking the cigarette pack away from him.
Maybe she was smoking outside and he came running out, and she didn't have the time to pick it up before he grabbed it! Kids are quick little things.

Who knows....we see one picture and people are so quick to judge.


----------



## karo

gillianna said:


> OK let me stand there and have my child play with my lighter. Maybe next time a adult will not be around (but we can't really call Brit a person who has adult behavior). I mean it is not like she is taking the lighter away.
> Perhaps we will be reading in the future her child will burn the house down or burn himself. In the brain department with mothering SKILLS something is sadly missing.
> I think the court ordered visitation should actually have kept a professional adult in the room when Brit has the children. How many times does she have to prove she is not capable of watching them? Does one have to be badly hurt while in her care? Those poor kids. They did nothing to deserve a life like this.


 OK, I agree a lot with you, but don't be too dramatic about burning down the house. It;s not that easy to use the lighter. Besides I honestly think these kids have a life much better than many others.
Of course I hate the fact that she's smoking in front of her kids, I would never do that and I simply cannot accept this. I also don't understand why would she do it, especially that she's a public person, she know the paps are all around her house, and she's been through a lot lately, so why to give people reason to another scandal or discussion.


----------



## Smoothoprter

If you look at all of the pictures of Britney on this occassion (posted all over the internet) you will see that she is actually outside by herself smoking and then at some point her son walks out to the balcony, reaches to play with the lighter and she takes it away from him.  We can't judge her based on the 3 or 4 pictures of the incident posted here.  From the other photos it seems she walked outside, away from the boys, to have a smoke, and then one of them followed her.

Let me find the other pictures.


----------



## Smoothoprter

See here it is clear she is outside by herself and then at some point Jayden comes outside.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Glad she's looking better!


----------



## Kimm992

I honestly don't think her kids are going to be traumatized by her going outside for a cigarette....but once again the world has to make a huge deal out of nothing just because it's Britney.


----------



## Veelyn

So true Kimm!

She was outside by herself, then Jayden comes out, and is being nosey like every other kid. I'm sure she wasn't like, "Here Jayden, come play with mommy's lighter and burn my house down so I'll never be able to regain custody of you and your brother." ..No..he probably just happened to pick it up and wonder what it was. People need to give this girl a break. She is trying to get her life back together and I'd say she is doing a good job so far. There are MILLIONS of mothers who smoke while their children around..hell, almost all of my aunts did with my cousins, and they turned out perfectly fine. I'm not saying this is ok, because I hate cigarettes and their smell myself, but I'm just saying, others do it, but people only make a big deal out of it because its Britney.

The REAL problem, like Twiggers said, is the paps are invading her privacy and at some point, that could turn dangerous. From the pics, it looks as if they may be trespassing.


----------



## Kimm992

Both of my parents smoked while I was growing up (in the house too!!).  And while I admit that it wasn't very responsible of them it didn't traumatize me.  I don't even smoke either.


----------



## effinhaute

I really like that bikini she is wearing, anyone know where it is from?


----------



## Belle49

Kimm992 said:


> I honestly don't think her kids are going to be traumatized by her going outside for a cigarette....but once again the world has to make a huge deal out of nothing just because it's Britney.


 
So true!!
People need to lighten up she's OBVIOUSLY trying to get her life back in order. People are so quick to judge her!


----------



## gucci lover

*smoothoperter* - i agree with what you said and i think britney looks really cute in her bikini.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I think Brit looks absolutely FABULOUS!!   Hey at least she is with her kids.  Good for her.  I don't mean I agree she is smoking around them.  But, what can you do?  I am sure like others say there are tons of parents who smoke around their kids. It doesn't mean its right.  Heck, some parents might do god only knows what else.  Yikes!!


----------



## Charlie

RoseMary said:


> *Britney @ Generation Rescue Event - July 19*




I was going to post these pictures too. She looks great here.


----------



## caitlin1214

Britney's nominated for Best Female Video for Piece of Me. 



The MTV VMAs will air September 7.


----------



## NicolesCloset

caitlin1214 said:


> Britney's nominated for Best Female Video for Piece of Me.
> 
> 
> 
> The MTV VMAs will air September 7.



YAY good for her. I am on her side, to get herself together.


----------



## karo

With her custody battle with Kevin Federline finally resolved, *Britney Spears* headed off for a weekend in Cabo San Lucas with her pal George Maloof, whos the owner of the Palms Hotel and Casino in Las Vegas.


----------



## gucci lover

Friday, July 25, 2008 
*Britney Spears Collectibles Go Up For Bid*





If youve always wanted to own your very own piece of Britney Spears memorabilia, nows your chance, as some of the pop princess clothing is scheduled to be auctioned off. 
And this isnt just any old stuff. There are some seriously cool items getting ready to hit the auction block in the Rock and Roll Pop Auction on August 2nd. 

The Gimme More songstress is giving up a Mickey Mouse Club t-shirt that she wore during her time on the Disney show, and its been signed by the entire cast, including Justin Timberlake and Christina Aguilera. 
Other items include a wedding dress costume originally belonging to Madonna (she wore it on her Like a Virgin Tour, then Britney wore it for her Saturday Night Live appearance back in 2000), a blue and white sexy Santa dress from one of Brits Christmas appearances, and her orange coat and trousers from the 2000 Billboard Music Awards.


----------



## twiggers

NicolesCloset said:


> I think Brit looks absolutely FABULOUS!!   Hey at least she is with her kids.  Good for her.  I don't mean I agree she is smoking around them.  But, what can you do?  I am sure like others say there are tons of parents who smoke around their kids. It doesn't mean its right.  Heck, some parents might do god only knows what else.  Yikes!!



I was watching THS last night and they showed this....they also said that she did take the lighter away and reprimand him.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Kimm992 said:


> Both of my parents smoked while I was growing up (in the house too!!).  And while I admit that it wasn't very responsible of them it didn't traumatize me.  I don't even smoke either.



Same here, both my parents smoked in the house( back then it wasnt as big and issue as today) my grandfather smoked cigars and my uncle smoked. I tried and was it and have never again since then.

I dont have _athsema_ growing with smoking. I think that if you're born to be ill everything is going to bother you regardless.

For instants, s/o 's mother never smoked, but her secretary did, and did in the office, s/o is always ill and has asmau.. but yet I grow up with it and i'm sure my mother smoked while prego and i'm ok


----------



## karo

Britney Spears vacationing in Cabo San Lucas 

http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/cel...ey-spears-sexy-in-cabo-san-lucas-205090/#blog


----------



## Bag Fetish

*BEACH BABE*

                     Rest assured, she's having a good time! Days after reaching a custody agreement with ex Kevin Federline, Britney Spears shows off her bikini-ready bod during a Mexican getaway Sunday in Cabo San Lucas.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney On Vacay! 














  Hey, who _doesn't_ need some time off once in a while?
  Check out these hot pix of our girl Brit taking a break from it all in Mexico this weekend - looks like she's still maintaining that hot bod of hers, and we LOVE it!


----------



## Veelyn

She looks good!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Or Katy? 





 Britney Spears is gonna have some fierce competition for the Best Female Video award at this year's VMAs!
  After leaking Brit's name on Friday, MTV finally released the other nominees for Best Female Video - and it looks like "Piece of Me" is going to be going head-to-head with the video for Katy Perry's summer juggernaut "I Kissed A Girl"! Talk about a clash of the titans - who you got in this matchup?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is Britney Shooting a New Reality Show? 










  Cameras following Britney's every move are nothing new...
  But over the past few weeks, we've spotted members of Britney's entourage sporting their own, professional grade video cameras and we couldn't help but think that there may be a new reality show in the works! Brit's bodyguard was caught shooting video of her on several occasions, and most recently her assistant was shooting footage of Britney on her Mexican vacay!  Is someone in her camp compiling footage for a _Chaotic 2_



_Looking at dailies?_
  BRITNEY ON FILM
Even though her first go-round at reality tv wasn't a super-success, Brit's latest work on the screen has been garnering rave reviews.
  In addition to her ratings boosting turn as Abby on _How I Met Your Mother_, she recently shot a vid for Madonna's new _Sticky & Sweet_ tour, and got accolades from the Pussycat Dolls for her (sadly deleted) cameo in their _When I Grow Up_ video!
  A reality show seems to be a strange thing for her to embark on at this point in her life/career, but it certainly would be fascinating to get a peek inside the pop princess' current comeback!


----------



## candypants1100

ah i am so rooting for her to make a real comeback!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

I would love to see a reality show with Brit, I want her to comeback hard, and prove everyone wrong.  I want to see her perform piece of me. I love that song. I really am rooting for her.


----------



## Belle49

NicolesCloset said:


> I would love to see a reality show with Brit, I want her to comeback hard, and prove everyone wrong. I want to see her perform piece of me. I love that song. I really am rooting for her.


 

Same here


----------



## lostnexposed

Noooo..I want her to perform Radar. But I guess she could always perform 2 songs especially if she's the opening or closing act. Oh britney please go to the dance studio, dance yr butt off, and perform really well at the VMAs.


----------



## Jahpson

Brit is looking so much better.

I just wish she would try and wear her natural hair and nix the extensions for once. I think if styled properly she would look fantastic.


----------



## caitlin1214

I wouldn't want to see a reality show about her. I think people intrude in her life enough as it is.


----------



## BagLadie

^^ I agree.

She does look much better and I am rooting for her too.  She has had so much crap surrounding her the past few years.  I would like to see her succeed and rise above it all.


----------



## twiggers

Jahpson said:


> Brit is looking so much better.
> 
> I just wish she would try and wear her natural hair and nix the extensions for once. I think if styled properly she would look fantastic.



Me too! It would probably look really cute with a little wave in it!


----------



## LVobsessed415

I would totally watch her reality show.


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - X17 SOURCE SAYS BRITNEY CONSERVATORSHIP COULD END TOMORROW! 




_Archive photo_

  An X17 source close to Britney's camp tells X17online exclusively that Jamie Spears' conservatorship over his daughter's estate could end tomorrow, a day ahead of a scheduled hearing in which the matter is to be reviewed.
  Jamie Spears was named temporary co-conservator (along with attorney Andrew Wallet) of his daughter back on February 1st of this year.
  Since then, her conservators have been in charge of everything from Britney's legal affairs (including her custody battle with ex, Kevin Federline, which was recently resolved with her giving Federline full custody), as well as her medical affairs.
  A hearing regarding Spears' conservatorship is on the books for July 31st (this Thursday), but we're not sure if this new development will change the need for the hearing.
  Britney is currently on [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]vacation[/FONT][/FONT]
 in Mexico. We're not sure when she's due back, but it was expected that she would return by tomorrow, a day ahead of the hearing.
  Stay tuned!


----------



## lostnexposed

uh oh. I hope they will extend it. She still needs it.


----------



## bagsforme

Bag Fetish said:


> *BEACH BABE*
> 
> Rest assured, she's having a good time! Days after reaching a custody agreement with ex Kevin Federline, Britney Spears shows off her bikini-ready bod during a Mexican getaway Sunday in Cabo San Lucas.


 

Does it say where she stayed in Cabo?  I was there the same time.  Who knows, I may have seen her and didn't know.

I love that bikini.  Anyone know who makes it?


----------



## twiggers

I hope they extend it too!


----------



## lostnexposed

yeah...I know she probably wants a little bit more freedom, and I'm sure that her dad can give it to her a little bit, but she's really not ready to be by herself again.

She might find it stressful and start spiralling out of control again.


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Lawyer: Britney Spears Doesn't Want Sam Lutfi In Her Life*

                  By Joey Bartolomeo
  Originally posted Thursday July 31, 2008 10:30 AM EDT

                          Sam Lufti and Britney Spears Photo by: WENN; Jean Catuffe / INF
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Britney Spears's restraining order against one-time pal Sam Lutfi may have been temporary, but their friendship is permanently over. 

The pop star's court-appointed attorney, Samuel D. Ingham III, told the Associated Press that he will not seek to extend the restraining order in court on Thursday  because Spears has cut all ties with Lutfi anyway.  

"Britney has made clear to everyone," Ingham said, "that she does not want to be further harassed or contacted in any way by Osama 'Sam' Lutfi, now or at anytime in the future." 

Lutfi has been out of Spears's life since February, when her father, Jamie, was granted legal control of her affairs as temporary conservator. (At the time, Britney's mother, Lynne, accused Lutfi of drugging the singer.) 

According to Ingham, the restraining order is no longer necessary because Jamie can legally control whom Britney, 26, sees: "During the temporary conservatorship, the conservators have the power to insure that Lutfi will not harm Britney anymore." 

Lutfi, it seems, will abide by the Spears family's wishes. He said in his own statement to the AP, "Mr. Lutfi and Mr. Spears have mutually agreed in private that no hearing or order is necessary at this time." 

Ingham added that once Britney regains control of her life, she will continue to keep Lutfi out of it. "If Mr. Lutfi makes any future attempt to contact Britney after the temporary conservatorship has concluded," he said, "Britney has made clear she will take all appropriate legal action." 

Lawyers for Jamie Spears are expected in court Thursday for a review of the conservatorship.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Courthouse Update - Britney's Brother's There! 







 Archive photo
  Britney Spears might not have to appear in court today - but her brother Bryan's happy to swing by on her behalf!
  Our reporter just told us that Brit's brother Bryan turned up at court with a young lady on his arm. Sounds like Bryan's got a [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]court [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]date[/FONT][/FONT] of his own!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Drops Restraining Order - But Still Gives Sam The Boot, So Says Her Lawyer! 







Archive photo
  With her custody battle narrowly averted, Britney Spears can finally start addressing other legal matters - and first on the list is her restraining order against Sam Lutfi. 
  Dropping The Order
The AP reports that the pop princess' [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]attorneys[/FONT][/FONT] will _not_ seek to extend the temporary restraining order against Lutfi at the hearing scheduled later today. (Spears' [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]attorneys[/FONT][/FONT] will also be in court for a previously-scheduled update on her conservatorship.) 
  The order required Lutfi to maintain a minimum distance of 250 feet from [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney[/FONT][/FONT] or her homes. 
  Brit's Attorney to Sam: "Keep Your Distance"
But don't count on seeing the two former friends hanging out any time soon - in a statement, [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney's[/FONT][/FONT] attorney Samuel Ingham said:
  "Britney has made it clear to everyone that she does not want to be further harassed or contacted in any way by [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Osama[/FONT][/FONT] 'Sam' Lutfi," Ingham told the AP. 
  But HAS she made it clear?  Or did dad Jamie make it clear that HE didn't want Sam around?
  So far, Sam has acquiesced to the attorney's wishes, declaring that he and Jamie "have mutually agreed in private that no hearing or order is necessary at this time." 
  Home From [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Vacation[/FONT][/FONT]
While Britney isn't scheduled to appear in court today for either of the hearings, she seems to be taking these developments seriously - in fact, she made sure she'd be back in the country just in case! Here's our footage of Britney arriving at [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Van[/FONT][/FONT] Nuys Airport yesterday afternoon:


----------



## Kimm992

Looking good Brit!


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Britney's Dad to Remain in Control for Rest of  the Year*

                  By Ken Lee
  Originally posted Thursday July 31, 2008 02:30 PM EDT

                          Britney and Jamie Spears Photo by: Fame






Britney Spears's father will remain in legal control of his daughter until Dec. 31, a court ruled Thursday.  

Jamie Spears, 56, was named temporary conservator of her affairs on Feb. 1 following his 26-year-old daughter's two forced hospitalizations in January. 

*More to come*


----------



## Bag Fetish

Brit Commish: "Britney Reluctantly Agrees To Extend Conservatorship" 




[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Archive [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][[FONT=&quot]photo[/FONT][/FONT]
Britney Spears has "reluctantly" agreed to extend her father's conservatorship!
  Following the conclusion of this morning's hearing Commissioner Reva Goetz granted Jamie Spears six additional months of conservatorship over his daughter. "Miss Spears has reluctantly agreed that we extend," he told reporters. 
  All elements of the conservatorship (including control over Britney's [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]estate[/FONT][/FONT], trust, and personal life) are now set to expire on December 31st, with an additional [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]court [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]date[/FONT][/FONT] on October 28th for the courts to check up on [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney's[/FONT][/FONT] progress. No decision about the conservatorship becoming permanent will be made before then. 
  This morning's hearing also dealt with payments, as all [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]lawyers[/FONT][/FONT] collected their paychecks. Britney's brother Bryan also sought a payment for an unspecified service, but Commissioner Goetz deferred discussing Bryan's payment until a later date. 
  Well, it's a shame that [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney[/FONT][/FONT] wasn't be given full control of her life back - but if she keeps making the kind of progress under Jamie she's been making, this could turn out to be a blessing in disguise!


----------



## stacmck

Bag Fetish said:


> *Britney's Dad to Remain in Control for Rest of  the Year*
> 
> By Ken Lee
> Originally posted Thursday July 31, 2008 02:30 PM EDT
> 
> Britney and Jamie Spears Photo by: Fame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears's father will remain in legal control of his daughter until Dec. 31, a court ruled Thursday.
> 
> Jamie Spears, 56, was named temporary conservator of her affairs on Feb. 1 following his 26-year-old daughter's two forced hospitalizations in January.
> 
> *More to come*


This is great to hear!


----------



## shoegal27

She is looking so much healthier.. Good for you Brit Brit.. 
now, sup with the hair.. isn't it grown out yet?


----------



## twiggers

I'm glad they extended it!!! I hope she continues to progress


----------



## imashopaholic

She looks better than she has in a long time. Hope she keeps it up.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Peekaboo, Brit! 















  Nothin' to hide, Brit!  Not happy with the 'do you got at B2V???


----------



## gucci lover

wow, she looks good in the above pic.  I just wish celebs would hem up their pants  but it's very california casual


----------



## twiggers

Britney's video for Piece of Me was just nominated for video of the year for the MTV awards!


----------



## chaz

Its so nice to come to this thread now,and see she's doing well,bless her I hope in a year or so when all this is totally a distant memory,we won't be discussing her conservatorship and stuff,but how hot she is and what she's wearing!!!

And I hope her vid gets top prize!! She has worked so hard and come so far in the last few months,it would be just the most amazing thing for her!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Back from her Mexican getaway, Britney Spears wastes no time indulging in another favorite pastime: shopping! The singer visited Paige Premium Denim, a boutique on L.A.'s trendy Robertson Boulevard, on Tuesday.


----------



## omgblonde

^ She looks AMAZING there, like the old Britney!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Gets Ritzy! 






 We caught a glimpse of our girl Brit using the Ritz-Carlton's facilities to pump a little iron yesterday afternoon. Between her hair and her body, Britney certainly is working 'round the clock on her image these days, huh? She must have something _awfully_ special lined up for the VMAs!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears shopping with a friend at Intermix on Robertson blvd


 Britney Spears shopping with a friend at Intermix on Robertson blvd


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears shopping with a friend at Intermix on Robertson blvd


 Britney Spears shopping with a friend at Intermix on Robertson blvd



 Britney Spears shopping with a friend at Intermix on Robertson blvd


 Britney Spears shopping with a friend at Intermix on Robertson blvd


 Britney Spears shopping with a friend at Intermix on Robertson blvd



 Britney Spears shopping with a friend at Intermix on Robertson blvd


----------



## shoegal27

I am really happy for Brit Brit.. glad shes doing well.  Am also glad papa Spears came in and saved the day.


----------



## candypants1100

she looks so happy. im still rootin for her


----------



## NicolesCloset

brit brit looks fabulous!!


----------



## stacmck

She looks great!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

She looks amazing! Good for her!


----------



## lostnexposed

wow..she looks really good. so is she def doing the VMA? ahh..wish we wld get confirmation soon. or is she gonna go on a mini tour or something cause she sure has been working out and dancing alot.


----------



## gucci lover

Wednesday, August 06, 2008 
*Britney Spears: Shopping and Dinner*


Getting back into the normal routine after a relaxing Mexican getaway, Britney Spears was spotted doing a little retail therapy yesterday on Robertson Boulevard.
The Gimme More singer, joined by her trusty bodyguard and assistant, was all smiles as she perused the racks at Paige boutique, laughing and joking along the way.

And after a long day of shopping, theres nothing better than a delicious meal, hence Spears & Co. headed over to the Little Door restaurant in Los Angeles to satisfy her appetite.
In career news, it looks like Brit will be expanding her acting portfolio with a new Quentin Tarantino project, as shes set to play a killer lesbian stripper in the remake of the 1965 cult film Faster Pussycat! Kill! Kill!
An industry insider told press, Quentin is convinced Britney will be brilliant. Britney is delighted; she thinks it could turn her career and her life around. It is perfect Tarantino material. He wanted to get Britney first. Shes playing the most important character.


----------



## gucci lover




----------



## gucci lover

For some reason, I really like Brit's assistant.  I don't know anything about her but Brit seems really relaxed around her.


----------



## amsiepoo

Bag Fetish said:


> \[/U] \



Love her sunnies, anyone know who they're by?


----------



## karo

She looks great, I love the bag, but seriously playing a killer lesbian stripper? I think that's pretty risky.


----------



## lostnexposed

gucci lover said:


> For some reason, I really like Brit's assistant.  I don't know anything about her but Brit seems really relaxed around her.



Maybe because her assistant isn't trying to get her 15 minutes of fame.

and yeah playing a killer lesbian stripper is kinda risky for her but since it's Tarantino, I'm hoping it would all work out.


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE: Britney Shoots Back! 












Britney Spears isn't afraid of fighting fire with fire - or in this case, fighting cameras with cameras!
  We caught the pop princess riding shotgun yesterday while her assistant took the wheel. Looks like a few of Britney's other friends came along for the ride, too - including her friend the cameraman! The guy spent as much time documenting the paps as he did shooting Britney - think he might have been shooting footage for reality show?


----------



## Kimm992

I can't believe how amazing she looks in those shopping pictures!!  Her skin looks so much better, she looks happy and well put together...way to go Brit!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Lights It Up! 
















  So nice to see you out and about, girl!
  Accompanied by her dad Jamie, Britney attended Phil Maloof's "Light It Up" Summer Party in Beverly Hills last night, decked out in a sleek black dress and heels.


----------



## divadivine682

doesn anyone know who makes this bag???? I looove it!


----------



## divadivine682

oops..the pic didn't go with the text.....I was referring to the white hobo brit has. Does anyone know who makes it and where I can find it? Thanks!!


----------



## winterpearls3

her arms look nice and toned.


----------



## twiggers

I like the wavy hair! It looks good on her.


----------



## shoegal27

I wonder what her natural hair looks like now, without the extentions.


----------



## karo

divadivine682 said:


> doesn anyone know who makes this bag???? I looove it!


 The bag is Versace the Bubble Bag.


----------



## JuicyBag

Bag Fetish said:


> Back from her Mexican getaway, Britney Spears wastes no time indulging in another favorite pastime: shopping! The singer visited Paige Premium Denim, a boutique on L.A.'s trendy Robertson Boulevard, on Tuesday.



She looks so sweet and great 
Her bag is beautifuuuuuuuuuuul


----------



## chaz

OMG!!!! She is looking stunning!!! YAY!!!!!!


----------



## chaz

lostnexposed said:


> Maybe because her assistant isn't trying to get her 15 minutes of fame.
> 
> and yeah playing a killer lesbian stripper is kinda risky for her but since it's Tarantino, I'm hoping it would all work out.


 
I think it just might y'know,the actors he's had in some of his films has totally re-launched their careers,thinking Bruce Willis,John Travolta and maybe to some extent Darryl Hannah.Its also left them with a very cool image,although its different to the image Brit has had in the past,maybe she is re-evaluating her career and age,and being a young pop princess??
So maybe she wants to join the ranks of actors/singers who are in a different age group altogether?

I think she would be dynamite in that role,and I can kind of see what he might be thinking,she has such an innocent face that in contrast to her character,it would just be so unexpected and startling,it could really,really work.
I always thought Uma Thurman had such an angelic face and character,till I saw her kick ass in Kill Bill!!! LOL!!! That was brilliantly startling!!


----------



## Charlie

Wow, Brtiney is making a Tarantino movie. I cant wait to see it, he is one of my favorite producers.


----------



## caitlin1214

*Britney Spears Tapes Promo Video for MTV Awards*

By Mary Margaret
Originally posted Friday August 08, 2008 02:00 PM EDT







She's (almost) back! 

A year after her embarrassing performance at the Video Music Awards , Britney Spears returned to the MTV stage this week to tape a promotional video for this year's ceremony. 

"Britney looked really good," says a source. "It was improvisational questions and answers with [host] Russell Brand just like [other promo guest stars] LL Cool J and Pete Wentz did. Russell joked about there being sexual tension, and Britney shot back, 'I don't feel the tension'. The other joke was about no one knowing who Russell was so she called him by the wrong name. LL called him Russell Bland and Britney called him Russell Brown." 

The shoot also included a 9,000 pound elephant. Says the source, "The joke of the whole thing is 'there is an elephant in the room'." 

While the network cannot confirm whether Spears will appear on the show airing on Sept. 7, Spears's promo appearance is a promising sign. The singer, who has been nominated 17 times, has yet to walk away with a win and is nominated for two this year. She is up for best female video and best pop video. 

(http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20217813,00.html)


----------



## stacmck

I'm so glad Britney is doing so much better!


----------



## meluvs2shop

i still want her to lose the heavy extensions & go back to the shorter do she had years ago when it hit her shoulders. with that said, i am so happy with her transformation.


----------



## shoegal27

^^I agree, her hair has to be at least chin length now.  She looks so cute with that little bob.  I wish she'd take out those extentions, they damage the hair so much.


----------



## cocogirl07

she is looking amazing! Thanks to her wonderful father


----------



## karo

*Britney Spears* was spotted spending some quality time with her boys and father on Friday afternoon (August 8).
The Gimme More songstress along with* Sean Preston*, *Jayden James* and Papa *Jamie Spears* were all out and about in Bel Air visiting some friends and enjoying the beautiful weather.


----------



## karo

Her kids are so cute!


----------



## karo

Not a fan of her bikini, but I must admit she looks great.


----------



## NicolesCloset

She does look great. ITA I am not a fan of that bikini either, but WOW!! What a transformation.


----------



## lvusr1

She looks really good. I was shopping on Robertson Blvd. today and I seen all these papparazzi so my curious self decided to follow them to the back entrance of I think Lisa Kline or Iluno and no sooner than I get over there Britney is walking to her car. I could not believe my eyes. I waved to her, she waved back and I got a picture of her in the front seat of the car. It was an awesome experience. Here's the pic I got:






Not that great due to it being my iphone but I'm sure more sites will have better pics tomorrow. I'm still in awe. I love britney!!


----------



## gucci lover

^^that is too cool!!!! i would have flipped


----------



## lvusr1

I know. I was shaking for a good ten minutes after I seen her. I still could not believe it.


----------



## mooks

She looks so pretty here


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Smiles For The Camera! 

















  Our girl Brit has been looking especially fresh and fabulous lately, right? [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney[/FONT][/FONT] made a shopping stop at Lisa Kline on Saturday to browse for some hot new [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]clothes[/FONT][/FONT]. Seriously, isn't she looking terrific? We're so psyched to see her looking so good!
  And with the VMAs coming up, we're all the more excited to see how many awards she'll win!


----------



## JuicyBag

She looks great  very cute


----------



## gucci lover

her summer outfit is so cute!  Love the white top with green shorts


----------



## My Purse Addiction

She's been looking so great lately!


----------



## wordpast

Looking AMAZING! way to go britt!!


----------



## lvusr1

She looks really good. At the end of the video online on x17online.com I'm the guy with the sunglasses and close to her car when Britney is leaving. She was in a really good mood.


----------



## chaz

Wow,this girl is just looking better all the time!!She looks such a peach in those last pics!!!!!


----------



## sheishollywood

She's looking a lot better!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears leaving Lisa Kline on Robertson Blvd


 Britney Spears leaving Lisa Kline on Robertson Blvd


 Britney Spears leaving Lisa Kline on Robertson Blvd



 Britney Spears leaving Lisa Kline on Robertson Blvd
                Britney Spears leaving Lisa Kline on Robertson Blvd


 Britney Spears leaving Lisa Kline on Robertson Blvd


 Britney Spears leaving Lisa Kline on Robertson Blvd


 Britney Spears leaving Lisa Kline on Robertson Blvd


----------



## Bag Fetish

So sure is looking much better these days. I wonder if now that this whole custody thing is over she's just feeling more relieved. Its said that she doesnt have her boys, but everything happens for a reason. Just like we say, just because you fathered a child doesnt make you a dad, well the same goes for mom. not everyone was /is cut out to be a mom. I'm glad she made the right choice for her kids because they are the ones that are important here.

Its good for them they see her in good spirts.





 Britney Spears leaving Lisa Kline on Robertson Blvd


 Britney Spears leaving Lisa Kline on Robertson Blvd


 Britney Spears leaving Lisa Kline on Robertson Blvd


 Britney Spears leaving Lisa Kline on Robertson Blvd


 Britney Spears leaving Lisa Kline on Robertson Blvd


 Britney Spears leaving Lisa Kline on Robertson Blvd


 Britney Spears leaving Lisa Kline on Robertson Blvd


 Britney Spears leaving Lisa Kline on Robertson Blvd


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Britney Working Day and Night! 















  Seems like Brit's been working 'round the clock these last couple of days and last night was no exception!
  After working out at the Ritz yesterday afternoon, Britney, her assistant and her bodyguard/cameraman headed to a recording studio in her [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]convertible[/FONT][/FONT] where, photogs tell us, she stayed until 1:30 am!
  Think we'll get a preview of what she's been working on sometime soon, like, perhaps at the VMAs?


----------



## sara999

britbrit was in my dream last night and she was perfoming and she looked like she did at the im' a slave 4 u vma's and i was so excited for her......

i really shouldn't read this thread right before bed, it influences my dreams!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Brit Does Some Body Work While Her Bodyguard Needs Some Body Work! 
















  Brit headed over to the gym yesterday at the Ritz in Marina del Rey, as she likes to do, wearing her new Sean/Jayden family [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]jewels[/FONT][/FONT] necklace, as she likes to do.
  Then, after a little sweaty fun, Britney headed to a studio in Hollywood when her b-guard hit another [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]car[/FONT][/FONT] while driving Brit's Escalade!  Britney was actually following in another [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]car[/FONT][/FONT], so she was totally uninvolved -- and there were no [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]injuries[/FONT][/FONT] (_we'll have pix and video coming shortly_).  But it looks like Queen B has some more _body work_ to do now!


----------



## shoegal27

love her sunnies


----------



## Lola24

Okay, I really don't like to post about celebrities much or be negative but I saw this picture and it was really bothering me.  Now I will give her the benefit of the doubt that she looked away for a second and I know kids are quick, but PLEASE set a better example!  I'm especially biased because I just despise cigarettes so maybe this is not as big a deal to other.....


----------



## venetiakim

oh damn...
once I saw a mother so ignorant that her baby was chewing her tobacco packet...


----------



## spoiled_brat

Hey, at least she noticed and is trying to take it back!


----------



## Lola24

I agree, I would just be more careful to not have them within reach...... I'm sure it was an accident and she did grab them as soon as she noticed....


----------



## Jahpson

he also has a lighter in his hand. he probably sees him mom smoking and wants to try it.

kids are so curious


----------



## Compass Rose

I've seen this pic floating around a few months ago, and it really did stir up some comments on other sites.  It urks me to no end to see moms out there with the windows rolled up on their cars with the kids in the back seats, and she's just puffing away.  I really think that is child abuse.  I do believe that BS got some flack for this...


----------



## Smoothoprter

This was discussed here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-section/official-britney-thread-ii-259556-83.html#post7227587


----------



## Lola24

sorry, didn't see this particular topic (her children around her cigarettes) when I looked, there's just way too much about this girl to talk about I guess... next time I just won't post to avoid duplication........


----------



## PrincessGina

Britney Spears gives OK! magazine her first candid interview in two years. Here&#8217;s what the comeback pop princess had to say: 

*On not wanting her sons, Jayden and Preston, to pursue a career in the entertainment business:* &#8220;I&#8217;d rather not. But but I&#8217;d love them unconditionally if they wanted to. I&#8217;d just as soon they have a more normal childhood.&#8221; 

*On younger sister Jamie Lynn&#8217;s recent pregnancy:* &#8220;I was shocked a little bit. She&#8217;s always been the baby, and now the baby was having a baby. It was mind-boggling.&#8221; 

*On wanting her boys to be close to her newborn niece:* &#8220;I&#8217;m sure the boys will be like big brothers to Maddie.&#8221; 

*On her new album hitting stores in six to nine months:* &#8220;I think it is more urban. I&#8217;m writing every day, right here at the piano in this living room&#8230; This is my best work ever.&#8221; 

Her father, Jamie Spears, was also present during the interviewing, sharing how Britney is capable of being manipulative to get her way: &#8220;It&#8217;s wonderful. (The relationship) is new for both of us. She sometimes calls me 50 times a day and asks me things that light my life up. But like all daughters, she is very manipulative and cunning. So she gets what she wants a lot&#8230; God has a way of taking something bad and turning it into something good. If this hadn&#8217;t happened, I would never have been able to get back with my daughter and have this relationship I have with these two little boys.&#8221;


----------



## PrincessGina

*Britney on working with Harvey Mason Jr. of The Underdogs:* &#8220;I am working with producers who are just amazing. The album is due out in the next six to nine months.&#8221; 

*Britney on enjoying domestic life:* &#8220;I get mad if the maid does all the housework. If she takes it all into her own hands, well, what&#8217;s for me to do? I&#8217;m a cleaning fanatic. Dusting is my favorite, and Windex-ing.&#8221; 

*Britney on whether she cooks for her family:* &#8220;I do. Usually the maid and I will cook together. Sean and Jayden love my spaghetti.&#8221; 

*Britney on focusing on the mommy track these days:* &#8220;I&#8217;m healthy, happy and excited about the future.&#8221; 

- Brit calls son Jayden &#8220;J.J.&#8221; 

- She has the boys Monday and Wednesday, plus noon on Friday until noon on Saturday. Next overnight visit: October 1. 

-Her sons are so into cars, that she has &#8220;watched the Cars movie nine million times!&#8221; 

-She wrote a new song about them called My Baby for her new album (due in &#8220;six to nine months&#8221. 

-She recently saw Mamma Mia! &#8220;I thought it was kind of silly,&#8221; she says. &#8220;I saw Hancock, which I loved.&#8221; 

-What&#8217;s she listening to? &#8220;I really like Rihanna. I think she&#8217;s great. And the girl Duffy. I think she&#8217;s amazing. And I like the new Madonna CD. I like Leona Lewis, too.&#8221;


----------



## Veelyn

Wow. She seems to be getting better. Good for her, I hope she does!


----------



## Smoothoprter

I loved that she had a sense of humor (or the stylist who set up the picnic shot, anyway) and had Cheetos and Sunkist soda in that picture.


----------



## misschbby

umm i think you call that product placement they would of paid for their products to have been in the shot


----------



## bb10lue

Awww..Bri's boys are sooooo cute~!!


----------



## lostnexposed

aww...so cute. even her interviews seem better and much more candid.


----------



## Sternchen

Awwwww, what a sweet interview!!  I am glad that she seems to be getting better and her life on track.  Those boys need their mama


----------



## LVobsessed415

her boys are getting so big. glad to see brit turning the corner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her kiddos are so cute!


----------



## exotikittenx

Hey did anyone see Britney's commercial for the mtv video awards?  She looks great, almost like the old Britney!  I was even questioning how new it was!  I hope she is getting better.  She certainly looks better.


----------



## Belle49

exotikittenx said:


> Hey did anyone see Britney's commercial for the mtv video awards? She looks great, almost like the old Britney! I was even questioning how new it was! I hope she is getting better. She certainly looks better.


 

She looks AMAZING! I'm so happy she's doing better! I want nothing more then for her to have an amazing comeback!


----------



## natalie1885

*here's a msn link to Britney's OK magazine interview with pics.  also includes a couple vids on MTV's 2008 video music awards promotion featuring britney:*

*click here ===>  http://music.msn.com/music/hotgossip/8-13-08_2/?GT1=28102*


----------



## imashopaholic

This is a gorgeous shot of her and the boys but it looks so staged.


----------



## Belle49

All photos in those magazines are staged.


----------



## stacmck

Well, they are posing for the cover of a magazine 

Britney looks great in those VMA promos!


----------



## knics33

aw yay...im just so glad to see her doing well and looking great!


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - BRITNEY REHEARSES FOR THE VMA'S!!!!!!!! 














  Could it be true?  Is Britney actually returning to redeem herself at this year's VMAs?  I'm dying!!!!!!
  We spotted Queen B, who's been looking fabulous lately, leaving Foresight Studios in the Silver Lake area of LA today and there were backup dancers hanging out, y'all! 
  Seems like that MUST mean she's rehearsing for the VMA's! Ahh, they're almost here and we can't wait!
  Bangin' new bod. Trying to quit smoking. All those VMA noms. It's all part of the brand new Britney!


----------



## Veelyn

For that pic on the magazine cover.. Of course it is staged.. but to me it looks so good.


----------



## Sternchen

She's been looking wonderful lately!


----------



## natalie1885

i really LOVE her sunglasses!  she looks great too.
who makes these sunnies?  anyone know?


----------



## Veelyn

^ I asked before too, but don't think I got an answer =\


----------



## natalie1885

^^ * if i find out 1st i'll pm you *


----------



## Veelyn

Hehe, thanks!


----------



## Lec8504

goo britney!!


----------



## shoegal27

YOU go Brit Brit.. Great Luck, girlfriend.. Knock em dead!  We will be rootin for you!


----------



## caitlin1214

Ideally, the way I want the VMAs to work out is like this:

Britney gets the Best Pop award

(Katy Perry's up for the same award, but let's just say she gets Best New Artist. That way, they'll both have awards.)


----------



## lostnexposed

who else is up for Best Pop and the other categories Brit is in?


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## RedSoleAddict

^ much better! She's looking really good....hope she can become her old self again!


----------



## LVobsessed415

Brit needs to take out her extension, I bet she would look way better without them.


----------



## caitlin1214

lostnexposed said:


> who else is up for Best Pop and the other categories Brit is in?


 
Video of the Year

Forever - Chris Brown
Burnin Up - Jonas Brothers
When I Grow Up - The Pussycat Dolls
*Piece Of Me - Britney Spears*
Shut Up And Let Me Go - The Ting Tings'
 


Best Pop Video

Damaged - Danity Kane
Burnin Up - Jonas Brothers
Nine In The Afternoon - Panic at the Disco
*Piece Of Me - Britney Spears*
Ready, Set, Go! - Tokio Hotel
 


Best Female Video

Touch My Body - Mariah Carey
I Kissed A Girl - Katy Perry
Take A Bow - Rihanna
No Air - Jordin Sparks
*Piece Of Me - Britney Spears*


----------



## NicolesCloset

She looks awesome! Her legs kick ass


----------



## lostnexposed

caitlin1214 said:


> Video of the Year
> 
> Forever - Chris Brown
> Burnin Up - Jonas Brothers
> When I Grow Up - The Pussycat Dolls
> *Piece Of Me - Britney Spears*
> Shut Up And Let Me Go - The Ting Tings'
> 
> 
> 
> Best Pop Video
> 
> Damaged - Danity Kane
> Burnin Up - Jonas Brothers
> Nine In The Afternoon - Panic at the Disco
> *Piece Of Me - Britney Spears*
> Ready, Set, Go! - Tokio Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> Best Female Video
> 
> Touch My Body - Mariah Carey
> I Kissed A Girl - Katy Perry
> Take A Bow - Rihanna
> No Air - Jordin Sparks
> *Piece Of Me - Britney Spears*



aww..I like Tokio Hotel too. I think she has a gd chance of taking home something.


----------



## Sternchen

I haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate Tokio Hotel!!  lol.  These German teenie boppers go CRAZY when they see Bill on TV.  One of them even had a sign that said "Bill, I want to have your babies"...the girl could have only been about 14...


----------



## shoegal27

Love her shoes.. Brit take out those aweful hair extentions


----------



## lostnexposed

Sternchen said:


> I haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate Tokio Hotel!!  lol.  These German teenie boppers go CRAZY when they see Bill on TV.  One of them even had a sign that said "Bill, I want to have your babies"...the girl could have only been about 14...



LOL! I liked them more when they were less famous.

Seriously, kids these days scare me. I think when I have kids, Im gonna raise them somewhere far, far away. I cannot imagine myself doing that when i was 14 and even if I did, I would have been given a good talking to from the 'rents and probably be grounded or something, but that's just me.


----------



## Belle49

She's looking really good & healthy!


----------



## stacmck

She looks great...but I also wish she would take out the extensions. Wonder how long her real hair is?


----------



## knics33

wow...she really does look SO much better! I would also love to see what her real hair looks like w/o all the extensions. im guessing maybe down to her chin??


----------



## karo

*Britney Spears* is escorted by sheriffs and meets up with her mom at celebrity lawyer *Barry Tarlow*s office, on Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney's kids with Gwen's son*


----------



## chaz

imashopaholic said:


> This is a gorgeous shot of her and the boys but it looks so staged.


 
Her smile looks real enough though,its so good to see her smiling all the time!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

They are all a beautiful family. I didnt know that Gwen and Brit were friends.  I so wish that Brit would also take off her extensions, I think her hair would be fabulous in a bob. Remember the pic with the gap sweater when she first broke up with Kfed. Glamorous!!


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## stacmck

RoseMary said:


> *Britney's kids with Gwen's son*


Nice to see Jayden with his head on his mommy's shoulder


----------



## noon

aww Jayden looks so cute bonding with his mommy. Keep it up Brit!


----------



## bb10lue

Awwww..soooo cute!!!!


----------



## candypants1100

i wonder how long brit's hair is these days? maybe she's waiting for her debut of her new hair for the vma's???


----------



## fashiongirl26

natalie1885 said:


> i really LOVE her sunglasses! she looks great too.
> who makes these sunnies? anyone know?


 
Natalie-

Her sunnies are made by Blinde and the style name is called Ga Ga Galore.  I've been eyeing them too and can't seem to find them.  They come in all kinds of colors.  I personally like the color that Britney wears best.


----------



## natalie1885

^*fashiongirl*!!  oh my gosh, you're THE BEST!  thank you soo soo much for that info!  the color britney has on really is pretty & seems most versatile.  i think coach might have a similar style & shade?  hmmm, i'm going to try to track some down too  thanks again!


----------



## mooks

http://www.osainternational.com/collections/blinde/main.html

There's an 800 number to call and find your local stockist


----------



## twiggers

She's looking great! I really hope she does the VMAs and kicks some ass!


----------



## Sternchen

She's really looking wonderful lately!  I'm happy for her


----------



## Miss_Q

Looking good Brit!


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^ wow,she's come such a long way in the last few months,its so great to see her on the other side of it,and smiling,she has a great smile!!


----------



## gucci lover

has anyone seen the VMA commericials that she's in?  She looks really good but why are her arms waaaaay darker than her face on tv?   it just looks kind of strange to me.  Anyone notice it as well?


----------



## DesigningStyle

gucci lover said:


> has anyone seen the VMA commericials that she's in? She looks really good but why are her arms waaaaay darker than her face on tv?  it just looks kind of strange to me. Anyone notice it as well?


 
Not sure, but perhaps she is sun savvy and wears a high SPF to avoid sun damage to her face?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney, her mom and dad, and her two boys traveled to Calabasas on Friday to hang out with some friends at a community pool. Brit's rocking the same white bikini she wore in Mexico, and looking mighty fine!  It's so good to see her back with her family, looking happy and healthy.


----------



## shoegal27

So glad shes getting her life back on track. I can't wait to see her on the VMA's.


----------



## ladyjane76

^^^^
I thought she gave up starbucks??? I spy a frappacino with whip!!(heehee)


----------



## twiggers

shoegal27 said:


> So glad shes getting her life back on track. I can't wait to see her on the VMA's.



Has anything been confirmed about her performing? I'd hate to suffer through the show and then she doesn't appear LOL Last year's VMAs were soooooooooo bad.


----------



## Miss_Q

Britney Visits Her Brother At Home In Los Angeles


----------



## noon

ladyjane76 said:


> ^^^^
> I thought she gave up starbucks??? I spy a frappacino with whip!!(heehee)


 
hahaha I was about to post the exact same thing!

But she is looking so much better lately.


----------



## shoegal27

Love how her dad whipped her into shape.. good man.


----------



## candypants1100

oh brit....stay on track this time!!!!


----------



## lostnexposed

twiggers said:


> Has anything been confirmed about her performing? I'd hate to suffer through the show and then she doesn't appear LOL Last year's VMAs were soooooooooo bad.



I know. I don't wanna watch the whole thing and she ends up not performing, but like I don't wanna Not watch it and she ends up performing every year.
The VMAs r getting more n more painful to watch as the yr goes by


----------



## caitlin1214

ladyjane76 said:


> ^^^^
> I thought she gave up starbucks??? I spy a frappacino with whip!!(heehee)


 

Haha, she's doing so well! Let her have a little treat.


----------



## Lec8504

go brit!! can't wait for her performance at the VMA


----------



## Kimm992

I'm so happy to see how much better she's doing!!

Hopefully she kicks butt at the VMAs!!


----------



## caitlin1214

The "official" announcement is that she's not performing this year, but I have a feeling she's cooking up some sort of surprise.


----------



## gucci lover

Monday, August 25, 2008 
*Britney Spears Has a Nose For Home Decor*






Taking care of a few daily errands, Britney Spears was spotted out and about shopping for home decor in Beverly Hills on Monday afternoon (August 25).
The Gimme More singer sported a white tanktop paired with denim capri pants as she sniffed away at the candles before picking up a few items.

In related news, Brits manager Larry Rudolph recently brought an end to rumors that the recovering pop tart was planning on performing at the MTV VMAs on September 7th.
She did the promo for them, but there never were any plans for her to appear on the show, a spokesman for Rudolph said.
Nonetheless, Spears is scheduled to attend the show - as shes up for three VMA awards, including the coveted Video of the Year prize for Piece of Me.


----------



## lostnexposed

I still think that she's performing.


----------



## omgblonde

I hope she performs! & I hope it's incredible!! She seems in a much better place than she was last year.


----------



## caitlin1214

*Pete Wentz Rocks the Vote &#8211; & Votes for Britney*

By Vickie Bane
Originally posted Tuesday August 26, 2008 09:00 AM EDT

*Supports Britney Spears*

Wentz was there when Spears made a promo for the awards show. "I got to meet the elephant [in the video]," he says. "It was awesome. Britney really proves how much the fans really matter, because the fans really want to see Britney win and turn it around." 

(http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20221248,00.html)


----------



## NicolesCloset

I do hope she performs too and kicks butt. I believe in come backs.  She deserves a second chance.


----------



## natalie1885

wow, look at how great she looks!
she's shrinking so fast.  she must be working out pretty hard.  good for her  she deserves some peace and happiness after the storm of turmoil going 'round in tabloids.


----------



## gucci lover

britney on madonna's 'sticky & sweet tour'


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks good.


----------



## Belle49

LOVED IT!!!

Loved the ending "It's Britney *****es"

hahaha


----------



## karo

Britney's boys *Jayden James* and *Sean Preston* had a very adorable playmate Tuesday afternoon when *Kingston Ros*sdale stopped by for a ride in their cars. His parents missed the fun probably because Gwen was in labor that day.
They leave nearby so Britney and her mom Lynne took the boys for a stroll.


----------



## Miss_Q

Britney is seen here leaving  The Ritz-Carlton with her bodyguard


----------



## Belle49

Her bodyguard is pretty cute


----------



## lostnexposed

yeah he is kinda cute. seems like her type too!


----------



## RoseMary

Britney at Cirque du Soleil's Beatle's "Love" show at the Mirage hotel in Las Vegas


----------



## Bag Fetish

RoseMary said:


> Britney at Cirque du Soleil's Beatle's "Love" show at the Mirage hotel in Las Vegas



 Is that a fake Lv her assistant is carrying?


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## NicolesCloset

OK!! She looks FABULOUS!  F A B U L O U S.  Hello????  How can I get like that? damn


----------



## viba424

I just hate Las Vegas. I just dont get that city at all. It has no soul. 

Britney looks amazing though!


----------



## candypants1100

^ooo i disagree. i didnt want to go there on vacation at ALL. i dont gamble, i dont like crowds, i thought everyone was going to be walking around wasted and i wanted nothing to do with it. welllllll bf surprised me with tickets, and we stayed at the mirage. we had a very diff vegas experience than my friends have had. we only went to a club one night we were there (it was fun). we ate at the most amazing restaurants (my fave was tao), we saw some AWESOME shows that DEFINITELY have soul (cirque du soleil's O show and also jubilee), and soaked up with warmth and the sun in the DRY heat, which was wayyy better than our humid new england summer weather....the people were happy, fantastic, and not at all what i had imagined. we took a helicopter to the grand canyon too. its a great place to go and i would do it again in a heartbeat.

back to topic- love brit, and glad shes looking so healthy and happy.


----------



## gucci lover

Tuesday, September 02, 2008 
*Britney Spears is a Las Vegas Bikini Babe*





Continuing to live it up in Las Vegas, Britney Spears and her entourage spent their Labor Day by the main pool area of the Mirage Hotel and Casino on Monday (September 1).
Showing off her bikini body for the second day in a row, the &#8220;Gimme More&#8221; singer and her pals headed to a private cabana sunbathing area reserved for Britney - proceeding to stretch out on some lounge chairs in between chats by the bar area.

And according to FOX Pop Tarts&#8217; Hollie McKay, Miss Spears may have a surprise in store for the 2008 MTV Video Music Awards, coming up this September 7th at 9:00pm.
McKay reports that Spears will have her very own dressing room at the venue, sparking speculation that she may be on the card to do more than just hand out an award.
The performance rumors follow denials by Brit&#8217;s manager, Larry Rudolph, who said: &#8220;Contrary to media reports, Britney was never slated to perform at this year&#8217;s VMAs. She&#8217;s in the middle of recording her next album, which is going amazingly well, and her focus remains on the studio.&#8221;





































Britney and the guy in the white shorts seem to be going somewhere...


----------



## glammm

wow, she really got back into shape...good for her


----------



## lostnexposed

who's he? looks kinda hot..but anyone can look hot in sunnies.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Brit Back In La La Land! 









  The Queen B returns!
  Check out our girl Britney landing in Los Angeles on a private jet after her Labor Day weekend in Las [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Vegas[/FONT][/FONT]. I'm sure she's happy to be back, but after a fun couple days of boys and bikinis in Sin City, she must miss it just a little bit...
  ...and so do we!


----------



## twiggers

She looks great!!!!


----------



## Kimm992

Look at the little body on her!!  She looks fabulous!!


----------



## Lec8504

What bag is she carrying there?  Is that the new LV Comet bag?!


----------



## twiggers

It's been confirmed...Brit is opening the VMAs, although they are saying that it isn't a performance (via DListed, USWeekly, & Just jared)


----------



## candypants1100

dammit. i really wanted a performance.


----------



## lostnexposed

Argh...
I just saw like a trailer for the VMA's and the voiceover said "be prepared for a surprise at 9 o'clock".


----------



## gucci lover

Lec8504 said:


> What bag is she carrying there? Is that the new LV Comet bag?!


 
 it's posted in the LV celebrity thread as well


----------



## gucci lover

twiggers said:


> It's been confirmed...Brit is opening the VMAs, although they are saying that it isn't a performance (via DListed, USWeekly, & Just jared)


 
how can you open but not perform?  I think she will...  woo hoo, thanks twiggers!!!


----------



## amsiepoo

gucci lover said:


>



She looks great compared to a last May, even her face looks different!


----------



## twiggers

lostnexposed said:


> Argh...
> I just saw like a trailer for the VMA's and the voiceover said "be prepared for a surprise at 9 o'clock".



Well..we know it'll be Britney opening the show...the question is whether it is a performance. They keep denying that it is a performance....but anything less would be a disappointment. I'm just thanking my lucky stars that she is opening and not closing....I don't think I can sit through another crappy VMA show (last year's was horrendous)!


----------



## Nola

Her body looks gorgeous!


----------



## lostnexposed

twiggers said:


> Well..we know it'll be Britney opening the show...the question is whether it is a performance. They keep denying that it is a performance....but anything less would be a disappointment. I'm just thanking my lucky stars that she is opening and not closing....I don't think I can sit through another crappy VMA show (last year's was horrendous)!



VMA's just get worse and worse every year!
hmm..Maybe she'll so a skit SNL style and make fun of herself or something...


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Started Drinking At Age 13, Had Sex At 14, Used Drugs At 15, According To Mom Lynne 





  More Britney bombshells have been dropped in the upcoming tell-all written by Lynne Spears!  The _National Enquirer_ got their hands on some excerpts from the book, and they report that the pop star lost her virginity at age 14 to an 18-year-old high school football player, and that mama Lynne didn't seem to mind at all. Additionally, when Britney was with Justin Timberlake, Lynne knew the two Disney stars were doing the nasty, but she was okay with it because she thought they were "in love."
  In _Through The Storm: A Real Tale Of Fame And Family In A Tabloid World_, Lynne also spills that she caught Britney drinking at age 13, but apparently she didn't mind if her kids drank, as long as she was around. Umm, wasn't Britney on the Mickey Mouse Club at age 13?
  15-year old Britney allegedly began experimenting with [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]drugs[/FONT][/FONT] when she was in LA recording her first album, and just a year later, she was caught boarding a private plane with cocaine and marijuana in her bag. Hit me baby one more time!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

And Lynne doesn't seem to mind all this???? WTH??


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney at Conway Studios*


----------



## meluvs2shop

was it last year at the VMA's that she had that scary performance??

i wish she would STOP wearing dark lipstick. it's not becoming on her


----------



## natalie1885

why would her mother want to sell her out like that?  with a book??  that's so sad.  no wonder there are so many reports on how britney doesn't have anyone to trust-and no wonder she seemed so 'lost' not too long ago.  thank goodness her dad helped get her strength together.  maybe that's why mama & papa divorced??  because britney's mom was getting way in over her head over britney's celebrity and the income it brang.  it's so sad when money comes between family's souls with trust issues all around.   so not worth it...




Bag Fetish said:


> Britney Started Drinking At Age 13, Had Sex At 14, Used Drugs At 15, According To Mom Lynne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Britney bombshells have been dropped in the upcoming tell-all written by Lynne Spears! The _National Enquirer_ got their hands on some excerpts from the book, and they report that the pop star lost her virginity at age 14 to an 18-year-old high school football player, and that mama Lynne didn't seem to mind at all. Additionally, when Britney was with Justin Timberlake, Lynne knew the two Disney stars were doing the nasty, but she was okay with it because she thought they were "in love."
> In _Through The Storm: A Real Tale Of Fame And Family In A Tabloid World_, Lynne also spills that she caught Britney drinking at age 13, but apparently she didn't mind if her kids drank, as long as she was around. Umm, wasn't Britney on the Mickey Mouse Club at age 13?
> 15-year old Britney allegedly began experimenting with [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]drugs[/FONT][/FONT] when she was in LA recording her first album, and just a year later, she was caught boarding a private plane with cocaine and marijuana in her bag. Hit me baby one more time!


----------



## mcb100

you know what? I think britney looks like shes doing a lot better, and i think now her figure def. looks great especially for someone that had two kids. i actually hope the best for her, and she has a lot of talent. sometimes i find myself playing a song or two of hers on my ipod, even a few from 1994 or some of the other ones. i told people, but they will just be like, "her music sucks" and i think that it's actually not so bad.


----------



## lostnexposed

Bag Fetish said:


> Britney Started Drinking At Age 13, Had Sex At 14, Used Drugs At 15, According To Mom Lynne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Britney bombshells have been dropped in the upcoming tell-all written by Lynne Spears!  The _National Enquirer_ got their hands on some excerpts from the book, and they report that the pop star lost her virginity at age 14 to an 18-year-old high school football player, and that mama Lynne didn't seem to mind at all. Additionally, when Britney was with Justin Timberlake, Lynne knew the two Disney stars were doing the nasty, but she was okay with it because she thought they were "in love."
> In _Through The Storm: A Real Tale Of Fame And Family In A Tabloid World_, Lynne also spills that she caught Britney drinking at age 13, but apparently she didn't mind if her kids drank, as long as she was around. Umm, wasn't Britney on the Mickey Mouse Club at age 13?
> 15-year old Britney allegedly began experimenting with [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]drugs[/FONT][/FONT] when she was in LA recording her first album, and just a year later, she was caught boarding a private plane with cocaine and marijuana in her bag. Hit me baby one more time!




How much is she getting for that book?

I don't think she should have written about all that..at least not right now when Brit is on the road to recovery.

It's really no wonder that she said her relationship with her mom became strained and she can't trust anyone. its kinda sad...


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Babydoll Chanel said:


> And Lynne doesn't seem to mind all this???? WTH??


and Lynne seems doesnt mind telling all these, too


----------



## lulu212121

mcb100 said:


> you know what? I think britney looks like shes doing a lot better, and i think now her figure def. looks great especially for someone that had two kids. i actually hope the best for her, and she has a lot of talent. sometimes i find myself playing a song or two of hers on my ipod, even a few from *1994* or some of the other ones. i told people, but they will just be like, "her music sucks" and i think that it's actually not so bad.


 
Her music wasn't playing in 1994, thank goodness.

Her mom has always been a sell-out!


----------



## gucci lover

geez, so sad that her mom would say all of that.  That's a little too personal be telling the whole world and especially coming from her own mom.  Can you guys imagine if our mom's wrote a book about us?  Oh my, i would be so embarrased.  Only reason to writing a book like that is for $$$$$.  very, very sad!


----------



## twiggers

I don't think Britney released anything until 96 or 97!


----------



## Belle49

Maybe it's gonna show how far Britt has come?


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Shocking details from the upcoming tell-all book by *Britney Spears'* mum have been leaked - bet the next Spears family dinner will be a bit uncomfortable! 

In Lynne Spears book, titled _Through The Storm: A Real Tale Of Fame And Family In A Tabloid World_, Lynne claims her most famous daughter was not the innocent girl her pop image led us to believe. 
The _National Enquirer_ report that Lynne alleges that, while insisting to the world she was saving her virginity till marriage, Britney actually had sex for the first time with an 18-year-old high school football player when she was 14 years old. 
A _National Enquirer_ source says that Lynne had encouraged Britney's relationship with the older boy, believing it would make her daughter more popular. 
Lynne is also said to claim that her daughter had started drinking alcohol shortly after joining TV's _The Mickey Mouse Club_, at age 13. 

And it doesn't stop there - Lynne reportedly alleges in her book that Britney had started experimenting with drugs at 15 years of age, when travelling to LA to record her debut album _Baby One More Time_ - and that cocaine and marijuana were found in her luggage when she boarded a private plane at age 16. 
Lynne reportedly regrets letting her daughter be marketed as a raunchy teen sexpot. 
"Lynne's book does a lot of soul-searching on the mistakes she made raising Britney and Jamie Lynn," a _National Enquirer_ source said. *"She says if she had known helping her daughter Britney follow her dreams would cost her her soul, she would never have done it." *


Are you kidding me? If she regrets some things why is she putting all of this out there? I mean there were magazine covers with all this information but now that her mother CONFIRMS it, everyone knows it is true. Why now? Couldn't she just let it be...especially knowing that Britney said she wanted to be a virgin till marriage and then Justin said that she wasn't. Wasn't that enough, to be embarrassed like that and called a hypocrite? I can't believe this!!! That poor girl!


----------



## mcb100

Sorry I meant the years after 1994. But what kind of mother would write a book like that about your daughter? If I ever did any of the three things above that Lynn says Britney did, my mother certainly wouldn't want anyone to know. It's just weird.


----------



## lostnexposed

RedSoleAddict said:


> Shocking details from the upcoming tell-all book by *Britney Spears'* mum have been leaked - bet the next Spears family dinner will be a bit uncomfortable!
> 
> In Lynne Spears book, titled _Through The Storm: A Real Tale Of Fame And Family In A Tabloid World_, Lynne claims her most famous daughter was not the innocent girl her pop image led us to believe.
> The _National Enquirer_ report that Lynne alleges that, while insisting to the world she was saving her virginity till marriage, Britney actually had sex for the first time with an 18-year-old high school football player when she was 14 years old.
> A _National Enquirer_ source says that Lynne had encouraged Britney's relationship with the older boy, believing it would make her daughter more popular.
> * Lynne is also said to claim that her daughter had started drinking alcohol shortly after joining TV's The Mickey Mouse Club, at age 13.
> 
> And it doesn't stop there - Lynne reportedly alleges in her book that Britney had started experimenting with drugs at 15 years of age, when travelling to LA to record her debut album Baby One More Time - and that cocaine and marijuana were found in her luggage when she boarded a private plane at age 16.
> Lynne reportedly regrets letting her daughter be marketed as a raunchy teen sexpot. *
> "Lynne's book does a lot of soul-searching on the mistakes she made raising Britney and Jamie Lynn," a _National Enquirer_ source said. *"She says if she had known helping her daughter Britney follow her dreams would cost her her soul, she would never have done it." *




I dunno but I think she just completely contradicted herself.
Ok..so brit started having sex ard 14, experimented with drugs ard 15..she still wasn't famous yet..so why the hell didn't she stop Britney then?!?!
so then at 16 when Brit was finally famous, she got caught with cocaine and weed---->>>>>>>>>>>erm hello....shouldn't the warning bells have gone off by now?!?!
let's face it...Lynne didn't do anything about it all because she got tempted by the fame of Hollywood and the money that would be coming her way.
Ok so she got famous...probably did more drugs and alcohol...and Lynne still doesn't do anything? until B finally starts spiralling out of control. And then she decides to start pimping Jamie out?!


----------



## ladyjane76

so many people wanted to see her burn even back than at the height of her career, I have a hard time believing that if she was caught with cocaine someone would have sold that story a loooong time ago. so many people wanted to find the secrets behind the "pop princess" who was saving herself till marriage,theres no way it wouldn't have leaked!!


----------



## RoseMary

Britney Spears has polished herself up ahead of her highly anticipated appearance at the MTV Video Music Awards.
    The pop star looked surprisingly composed as she made time for a spot of house hunting in Los Angeles yesterday


----------



## Belle49

http://perezhilton.com/2008-09-05-britney-is-performing-at-the-vmas


----------



## twiggers

I totally hope she is performing!!! She looks good in that video!


----------



## gucci lover

OMG OMG OMG  i got chills watching her in that video.  It looks just like the OLD Britney!!  I'm so happy.  Love the song too.  Can't wait


----------



## omgblonde

She looks fantastic! Her body looks great! I hope she performs!


----------



## caitlin1214

I got teary watching that video.






My guess was that she was going to premiere the video for Radar at the Awards, but after seeing that video, I'm not so sure anymore . . . . 



I just know she has something amazing up her sleeve and I can't wait to see it.


----------



## twiggers

^^^^^Yea....did the Radar video actually ever get produced??? We heard she was going to London to do it, but never really had any pics of her in London?


----------



## vlore

I don't like her in this pic. I think she has looked better before.


----------



## lostnexposed

okok..don't trash me now, but her dancing still hasn't gone back to how it used to be but she's getting there and this was a million times better than Gimme More.
maybe she will really surprise us by singing live and dancing her butt off? She did sing live and dance when she first started out....


----------



## Sternchen

YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!  She looks great in that video!   I'm so stinking excited for the VMA's now


----------



## NicolesCloset

It's Britney BEACCCCH!!  WOo hoo! she's back! YES YES


----------



## Belle49

not happening:

http://perezhilton.com/2008-09-06-very-sad-news


----------



## lostnexposed

argh!
she is, she's not, she is, she's not. but for a person "not performing", there is sure as hell lots of publicity about her going on at Mtv.
I guess we won't know till tmr huh?


----------



## Sternchen

Even if it's not happening, I was definitely glad to see that video!


----------



## twiggers

What the heck is she going to do then to open the show? I'll definitely be watching tonight!


----------



## krisaya

lostnexposed said:


> argh!
> she is, she's not, she is, she's not. but for a person "not performing", there is sure as hell lots of publicity about her going on at Mtv.
> I guess we won't know till tmr huh?



It's a marketing method to get people to watch the VMA. I'm sure she's gonna wear a skimpy outfit and perform. I can't believe I'm saying this but the girl is legendary.


----------



## Belle49

There's a special right now about Britt on MTV.


----------



## lostnexposed

I know! I saw that Special too! which is why I think she's performing cause they're publicizing the hell out of it! I don't wanna get my hopes up though.
Hmm...where else has she been photographed lately? maybe that will give us some sort of clue?


----------



## leeann

ladyjane76 said:


> so many people wanted to see her burn even back than at the height of her career, I have a hard time believing that if she was caught with cocaine someone would have sold that story a loooong time ago. so many people wanted to find the secrets behind the "pop princess" who was saving herself till marriage,theres no way it wouldn't have leaked!!


 

If all that stuff was true, you KNOW that football player she slept with would have came out of the woodwork a long time ago.


----------



## Belle49

lostnexposed said:


> I know! I saw that Special too! which is why I think she's performing cause they're publicizing the hell out of it! I don't wanna get my hopes up though.
> Hmm...where else has she been photographed lately? maybe that will give us some sort of clue?



I know! This should be interesting!


----------



## Cat

ladyjane76 said:


> so many people wanted to see her burn even back than at the height of her career, I have a hard time believing that if she was caught with cocaine someone would have sold that story a loooong time ago. so many people wanted to find the secrets behind the "pop princess" who was saving herself till marriage,theres no way it wouldn't have leaked!!


 
Money has been known to shuts a lot of mouths!
The football player Britney did the nasty with at age 14 would have been a fool to spill his guts unless he was hoping to do jail time,she was a minor and it's steal illegal even if it was her idea.
Lynn will do whatever and include whatever tales it takes to boost sales of that book of hers and she knows dirt sells,case closed.

On a lighter note,Britney appears to be in a better place mentally and that's a plus.


----------



## RoseMary

* 												Britney leaving the studio 
*


----------



## lostnexposed

yeah and remember when Larry Rudolph said that brit is not working on a new album and she's going to the studio for fun.....but apparently now she's working on a new album. Right....*wink wink*
Well..only 4 more hours...lol


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm watching the special, too, and I like how they're focusing on her good performances rather than her one bad one. 


I liked that little shriek she did during rehearsals when they showed her the python she was going to wear in the performance.


----------



## twiggers

Great special....really makes me think she is performing! C'mon now...what else is Britney known for? How else would she open the show? 

IDK....I'll be watching....less than 2 hours to go


----------



## Belle49

^^ exactly!

Like I said in the VMA's thread..they have hyped her up SO much that if she didn't perform I think people will be seriously dissapointed.


----------



## candypants1100

ugh i want to know NOWWWW


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I think she is...they keep saying that she is going to be the opening act???  Or am I the only one seeing that?


----------



## Belle49

They've been saying she's going to be opening the show for the longest now..the question is whether or not she's performing.


----------



## DamierAddict

uhhhhhhhhhhhh first britney vma award!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## lostnexposed

no performance but hey, she looked great and got 3 moonmans.
But I seriously thought that she was gonna take off the dress to perform something(Kinda like how she did it with "I can't get no satisfaction" + "oops I did it again" performance).


----------



## Bentley4Bags

She looks good....congrats to her on starting to get her life together....


----------



## viba424

Glad to see shes getting her head together. She had a bad year. Good to see shes back with her manager.


----------



## ebayBAGS

She looked better than I could have imagined. Sad that she still doesn't have custody of her kids


----------



## caitlin1214

She looked wonderful tonight and when she's ready to take the stage again, she'll do something amazing.


----------



## DamierAddict

amazzzingg!


----------



## glammm

she looked sooo gorgeous [minus the hair] at the VMA's. She really got her body back into shape....she just looked so fresh and happy. I am glad she won EVERY category she was nominated in. YAY, im so excited for her!


----------



## hc1871

She looked really cute in her 2nd dress. I am happy for her that she finally won but it is sad that she won for one of her worst songs and videos. 
Toxic.....She should have won for that song/video or any of her other great songs/videos. Oh well.


----------



## gucci lover

im sorda happy that she didn't perform.  Her team knows that she's not ready to perform in public yet, but she looked amazing.  Dang, did ya see that booty???  Kim K. who?? lolz


----------



## RedSoleAddict

hc1871 said:


> She looked really cute in her 2nd dress. I am happy for her that she finally won but it is sad that she won for one of her worst songs and videos.
> Toxic.....She should have won for that song/video or any of her other great songs/videos. Oh well.


 

You beat me to it, but I was just about to post the same thing. Kind of strange that she didn't win any awards when she was at her best and now wins three at her worst. I'm happy though. So good to see her look like her old self again


----------



## twiggers

Yea.....I'm really thinking that she won on a sympathy vote...that they gave them all to her as a confidence and self esteem boost. I love the girl....but I agree that it wasn't her best video...shoot we were all saying that when it first came out!


----------



## Bag Fetish

twiggers said:


> Yea.....I'm really thinking that she won on a sympathy vote...that they gave them all to her as a confidence and self esteem boost.



Funny, I was thinking the same thing.
She did look good though,Not sure about her hair, I think she needs to refresh it.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Brit Still Celebrating Her Wins! 





  Brit's STILL inside the VMA's after-party at Paramount Studios. Some celebs have started to trickle out and a big bash is planned at the Chateau Marmont.
  Let's see where Britney heads next!  Congrats, Queen B!
  Oh, and it wasn't JUST Britney winning awards ... here's a list of all the artists who got Moon Men tonight:
  Video of the year - [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Spears[/FONT][/FONT], "Piece of Me."
Female video - Britney Spears, "Piece of Me."
Male video - Chris Brown, "With You."
Rock video - Linkin Park, "Shadow of the Day."
Hip-hop video - Lil Wayne, "Lollipop."
Pop video - [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Spears[/FONT][/FONT], "Piece of Me."
Dancing in a video - The Pussycat Dolls, "When I Grow Up."
New artist - Tokio [Hotel


----------



## Bag Fetish

​


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Sweeps The VMAs -- Check Out X17Online's Live Blog Below! 






_Courtesy Getty Images
_


----------



## twiggers

I think she just looks fabulous!!!! The hair is actually a good choice to hide the weave


----------



## Nola

She looked faaaabulous.


----------



## Belle49

Awwww she looks so great! Keep it up Britt


----------



## glammm

Perez Hilton was on the voting commitee and he said HE DID vote for her because he felt bad for her. So perhaps she won because people felt bad for her? wow, way to protect the "integrity" of the awards LOL.


----------



## Kimm992

She looked amazing!!  I loved the hair, makeup, clothes...she looked like the old Britney again...I'm so happy for her!!


----------



## Belle49

Well in a few articles I've read they said MTV was FULLY putting their support behind her sooo I take it as they already knew she'd get all the awards! I don't care lol I want her to come back and just kill it! she's at a good place right now!


----------



## LVobsessed415

I am really happy for Brit even if the awards were rigged. she looked great, I wish she would have performed.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

she had her award/talk very much the same - God/ Family/ Fans
Sweet short & reheased.

She did look great and I was very happy to see that.


----------



## mm16

she looked great! i totally think mtv rigged the awards--but hey, hopefully it helps britney with her self-esteem, etc and she comes back and comes back hard!


----------



## leeann

Britney has probably got them the most ratings over the years, so they probably figured they could stand to help her when she needed it.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Is "Furious" Over Lynne's Tell-All Book! 







  Uh oh.  We figured Britney would be mad about Lynne Spears' tell-all book, and the _New York Post_ is reporting that the pop princess is so pissed she won't even speak to her mom.  According to sources for the Post, Brit is upset about the book, "especially when she feels Lynne herself caused so many of her problems and issues." But Brit doesn't have much else to be upset about these days - she won three VMAs last night and she's looking better than ever!


----------



## lostnexposed

I was wondering when she was going to comment about the book!


----------



## sierrasun1

I think Britney looked great!!!  But, I thought the dress was dated.  It looked like something she wore years ago.  Anybody else think so?

And, interesting that Paris Hilton presented one of the awards to her!!!  

Britney has many people pulling for her, it would be nice to see her turn around and help others with mental illness.  She has millions, personal trainers/chef/manager/assistants,etc.... and, many fight mental illness with no "cheering squad" in their corner of any kind.


----------



## Smoothoprter

I read somewhere that Lynn Spears' book doesn't mention any of those things and that this story about all of the things she "reveals" about Britney are totally made up...  let me try to find the story.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Brit in Snit with Mama Over BookPosted Sep 8th 2008 6:17AM by TMZ Staff




So as we told you yesterday, all that dish you've heard is in the Lynne Spears book about sex and drugs - *ain't really there.*

But Britney is still PO'd about the book because it blames everything on Brit's ex-managers, says the *New York Post* and makes Lynne look like a saint. The paper says she's only talking to her daddy Jamie, who's got her on an even keel, as everyone could see last night at the VMAs.

*Spears' rep says the report is "false."*


----------



## Smoothoprter

*Brit's Mom Didn't Spill Beans*

Posted Sep 7th 2008 7:22AM by TMZ Staff




More on Lynne Spears so-called "tell all" book about Britney. Lynne supposedly says a few days before Brit went completely mental, Sam Lutfi said, "If you try to get rid of me, she'll be dead and I'll piss on her grave." 

Here's the deal. That story has already been told and, by the way, it's true. Lutfi even told us what he meant was that no one cared about Britney and she'd be dead without him. And, for the record, we never bought Lufti's story.

As for the London Sun getting an advanced copy of Lynne Spears' book -- *something's rotten in Denmark*. The Sun has said the book claims Britney lost her virginity at 14 and started taking drugs at 15, etc. etc. *We're told none of that appears in the book and it's more about Lynne being a heroic mom. For the record, we're not buying that either*.


----------



## Belle49

Yup I had read that Lynn didn't post any of that stuff in her book


----------



## simmmchen

I don't care about the song not being that great!

I'm really happy for her she won the awards! I am also very very thankful that her management and MTV didn't let her make a fool of herself again. (It was just sooo sad to watch last year )

I liked her outfit and makeup and WOW she's got a great body again! You go girl


----------



## Veelyn

I dont care if the awards were rigged, Brit is looking great, happy, and healthy! I'm so happy for her!


----------



## perlefine

She looks great and happy again!


----------



## H_addict

Oh, dear God! Why doesn't Spears' family give their heads a shake?! They are all mental cases, including Lynne (what normal parent would put their own child's dirty laundry out there just to make a few bucks?!). Who knew that Kevin would turn out to be the most normal one out of the whole bunch?


----------



## twiggers

^^^^^^apparently the dirty laundry stuff is false.


----------



## AAA07

leeann said:


> Britney has probably got them the most ratings over the years, so they probably figured they could stand to help her when she needed it.


 

I agree.  I am a Britney fan but was really thrown off because she won all three awards she was nominated for.  Now.  NOw when her musical career is really on the back burner.  I know she is working on turning things around but seriously "Piece of Me" ???  Well she can use Mtv to help her to get back on track and Mtv can "use" her for ratings.  I wish her all the best.


----------



## H_addict

twiggers said:


> ^^^^^^apparently the dirty laundry stuff is false.


 

She still wrote a tell-all about her own daughter. That's a no-no in my book! I keep thinking: would I ever do this to my child (no matter how much he was worth or how bad our relationship were) and the answer is NO! If Britney wanted to publish a book about her life, she would do it herself. Who cares what Lynne has to say anyways? I know I don't. I can't believe I am even in this thread defending the trainwreck that Britney is (I have never been a fan) but this whole _parent milking their kid for whatever they can_ makes my blood boil. It's a sad world we are living in when you can't even trust your own mother not to spill the beans. I guess that's showbiz ...


----------



## caitlin1214

The thing that gets to me is that they keep saying, "She's going to make a comeback with something great."



Hello? Blackout was a great album! Granted it was put on the back burner because of her personal issues, but still . . . 



It was given very high reviews.

Rolling Stone gave it 3.5 stars.
The Times Online gave it 4 stars.
Blender gave it 3.5 stars.


----------



## gucci lover

^^ i  blackout!


----------



## twiggers

H_addict said:


> She still wrote a tell-all about her own daughter. That's a no-no in my book! I keep thinking: would I ever do this to my child (no matter how much he was worth or how bad our relationship were) and the answer is NO! If Britney wanted to publish a book about her life, she would do it herself. Who cares what Lynne has to say anyways? I know I don't. I can't believe I am even in this thread defending the trainwreck that Britney is (I have never been a fan) but this whole _parent milking their kid for whatever they can_ makes my blood boil. It's a sad world we are living in when you can't even trust your own mother not to spill the beans. I guess that's showbiz ...



I guess I misinterpreted what the book was about....I thought it was all about Lynne and the focus was on her as a mother and not really about Britney or Jamie Lynn. I definitely won't be buying it....but I'm curious to hear the reviews and see some excerpts.


----------



## Smoothoprter

twiggers said:


> I guess I misinterpreted what the book was about....*I thought it was all about Lynne and the focus was on her as a mother and not really about Britney or Jamie Lynn*. I definitely won't be buying it....but I'm curious to hear the reviews and see some excerpts.


 
Apparently that's exactly what it's supposed to be about, about Lynn Spears.  I guess we'll have to wait for it to be released to see if it says anything about Britney's personal life.


----------



## Belle49

I also LOVED Blackout! 

She should re-release it.


----------



## lostnexposed

I loved Blackout too. I love to listen to it when Im getting ready and stuff. I felt the album was too short though. it's such a quick listen


----------



## LVobsessed415

Blackout was a great album, loved it.


----------



## candypants1100

i loved blackout tooooo


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## karo

She looks great.


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney at Little Door restaurant in Hollywood - September 9*


----------



## RedSoleAddict

looking goooooooood


----------



## legaldiva

Blackout is the best album.  I'm so glad she's back ... is another album coming out in December?


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Lynne Spears: 'Every Mother Makes Mistakes'*

                  By Alicia Dennis
  Originally posted Wednesday September 10, 2008 09:10 AM EDT





 Lynne Spears says that even knowing what she knows now, she would still let her daughters Britney and Jamie Lynn pursue stardom. 

"I think you have to let them follow their dreams," she says in a new interview with PEOPLE. "I think it would be worse in the end if you didn't." 

But she does express regrets about not listening to her "gut" at times: "Was I the perfect mom? No." 

In an exclusive excerpt from her new memoir, _Through the Storm: A Real Story of Fame and Family in a Tabloid World,_ Lynne, 53, details the highs  and lows  of her family's journey from Kentwood, La., to the harsh international spotlight. "Every mother makes mistakes," she writes, "and I'm no different."

"I wanted the truth out in my own words for myself and my family," she tells PEOPLE of writing the book, which chronicles Britney's highly publicized troubles and Jamie Lynn's pregnancy at 16. The latter, says Lynne, "was probably the hardest time in my life." 

What do her kids  Britney, 26, Jamie Lynn, 17, and Bryan, 31  think of the book?  

She says Britney and Bryan have yet to read it, but "Jamie Lynn _loved_ the book. I started to cry because I told her, 'I wanted so much for you to like it.' And she got up and kissed me on the cheek and said, 'Mama, thank you so much.'" 

Lynne's once-troubled relationship with Britney "has undergone tremendous healing," she says. "We are back to four or five phone calls a day." 

These days Lynne is also a doting "Me Maw" to her grandsons Preston, 3, and Jayden, 2, and granddaughter Maddie Briann, 2 months. Of Britney's boys, she says, "They are the cutest! The biggest personalities you've ever seen. Preston is the older brother and he's protective, but Jayden is tough as nails." 

_For more on this story, including Lynne's memories of Britney's early career and her hopes for Jamie Lynn's wedding, pick up the new issue of PEOPLE, on newsstands Friday_


----------



## Bag Fetish

Lynne And Britney: "Back To 4 Or 5 Phone Calls A Day"                      HOT LINKS :     Lynne Spears 




  Even though we thought Britney might be pissed that mama Lynne had penned a tell-all book revealing some juicy details from Brit's early years, it looks like mother and daughter are on good terms again. Lynne tells People that her previously rocky [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]relationship[/FONT][/FONT] with Brit "has undergone tremendous healing," and that the two are "back to four or five phone calls a day." 
_Through the Storm: A Real Story of Fame and Family in a Tabloid World_ covers the Spears family as they went from living a normal life in Louisiana to being thrust into the international spotlight. Though Brit and her brother Bryan haven't yet read the book, Lynne says, "Jamie Lynn loved the book. I started to cry because I told her, 'I wanted so much for you to like it.' And she got up and kissed me on the cheek and said, 'Mama, thank you so much.'"


----------



## natalie1885

...interesting read BF, thanks for posting that *^*


----------



## karo

Meet your cousins! 

*Jamie Lynn Spears* brought two-month-old daughter Maddie to Los Angeles Wednesday for the baby's first ever play date with Britney's two sons. 

The 17-year-old flew from Louisiana &#8211; along with her baby and her mother *Lynne *(whose memoir comes out next week). The whole family then headed to *Britney*'s Studio City house, where the singer was enjoying a regular visitation day with her two boys, *Preston,* who turns 3 on Sunday, and *Jayden*, who turns 2 on Friday. 

Britney&#8217;s ex, *Kevin Federline*, came to pick up his sons himself, and stayed for about an hour to take part in the reunion.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Such A Cutie! 











  And he'll turn three-years-old this Sunday!
  We caught up with Britney Spears' adorable little boy, Sean Preston, while leaving My Gym with his [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]nanny[/FONT][/FONT] in Tarzana on Tuesday... he must be a happy kid!


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 FIRST - Jamie Lynn Is In The House!!!!!! 







  The youngest Spears arrived in LA this afternoon and headed STRAIGHT to sister Brit's house to introduce little Maddie to her aunt.
  But the REAL surprise is that Maddie got to meet her ex-step-half uncle, or whatever he is - Kevin!  
  KFed was at Britney's to pick up Sean and Jayden and, like he did for the first time last week, he went inside and hung out for a bit -- in fact, he appeared to stay JUST to wait for JL so HE TOO could meet the baby. He was inside for a total of about 45 minutes. It's the third time in a week he's gone inside WITHOUT a bodyguard to chill!
  SO much to think about!  A Britney/Jamie Lynn reunion; an aunt [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]meeting[/FONT][/FONT] her niece for the second time after the birth; and Brit and Kevin spending time together!!!
  We'll have some pix of Kevin leaving the house coming in a bit ... stay tuned!

A (Spears) Family Affair 











  Yesterday we broke the news that Jamie Lynn Spears and baby Maddie flew  to Los Angeles and went straight to Britney's house, where they met up with Britney and K-Fed. K-Fed was at Britney's place to pick up the boys, but he stuck around for a while so he could hang out with Jamie Lynn and meet the youngest member of the Spears clan.
  So what's going on here?  Jayden James' [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]2nd [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]birthday[/FONT][/FONT] is on Friday, and Sean Preston's 3rd birthday is on Sunday, September 14, so they're expected to have a big birthday bash this weekend for the boys.


----------



## gucci lover

Awww, i know Brit will regain custody of her boys again!


----------



## karo

^^^ It's good that K-Fed and Brit have good conact. It's really very important for their kids. Finally acting like adults.


----------



## candypants1100

^yep, i agree. i just hope britney doesn't want to rekindle anything with kevin. while he seems like a good dad, i didn't like the two of them together.


----------



## caitlin1214

You know, I read part of Lynne Spears's book in this week's issue of People Magazine, and the part that I read didn't seem very slanderous but the thing that gets to me is this: 


*Still, as Britney's star rose, Lynne began to feel she was losing some control. During the shoot for her first Rolling Stone cover in 1999, Lynne said the photographer took Britney, then 17, into her bedroom alone to shoot her in her underwear.*

_When I saw the cover, my heart sank and my face burned. How did this happen? Lines were being crossed. Yet I foolishly thought I was in control._ 



Why was she not in there with them? When I was 17, if I were doing a photo shoot, there is no way my parents would let the photographer shoot me without either one of them present.


----------



## caitlin1214

I guess everything happens for a reason. Because if Lynne were there then this:

http://www.gobritney.com/album1975/britney-spears-1975-42316.html


would never have happened.


----------



## lulu212121

^
What's the reason? What is so great about that?


----------



## caitlin1214

I think it was such an iconic cover.


----------



## chaz

caitlin1214 said:


> You know, I read part of Lynne Spears's book in this week's issue of People Magazine, and the part that I read didn't seem very slanderous but the thing that gets to me is this:
> 
> 
> *Still, as Britney's star rose, Lynne began to feel she was losing some control. During the shoot for her first Rolling Stone cover in 1999, Lynne said the photographer took Britney, then 17, into her bedroom alone to shoot her in her underwear.*
> 
> _When I saw the cover, my heart sank and my face burned. How did this happen? Lines were being crossed. Yet I foolishly thought I was in control._
> 
> 
> 
> Why was she not in there with them? When I was 17, if I were doing a photo shoot, there is no way my parents would let the photographer shoot me without either one of them present.


 
Thats very interesting,and I agree Caitlin,why did'nt Lynne stay with her at all times?? Not very good chaperoning at all.Also does'nt portray a good thing,if your mom lets you go off with a photographer to do underwear shots alone,at 17 goodness knows what she made of that?? Is it a seedy thing to do? Mom should'nt see?? Who knows what thoughts were going about in Brits head? Her mom should have stayed with her,or stop the shoot if she was told for any reason she could'nt be with her.

I know 17 is not underage,but wow,to go off and do it in private if nothing is happening?? Kind of sends a bad image to me.But maybe thats just me,and I'm a very protective person,I'm not sure,I know marketing and publicity has to take place,but something about that bothers me a lot.


----------



## caitlin1214

It's not that the picture is bad. It would be just like posing in a bikini.


All I'm saying is, the fact that her mom wasn't there during the shoot bothers me a little.


----------



## twiggers

^^^^^sounds like the recent Miley Cyrus scandal!


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^ True,at a certain age,girls no longer underage will get up to all sorts of stuff,even underage too not being blinkered about it.

I think what gets me,is that Lynne while saying she was always interested in Brits welfare,let things happen that even she was'nt happy about.


----------



## gucci lover

Sunday, September 14, 2008 
*Britney Spears Throws the Boys a Birthday Bash*






Throwing a birthday bash for sons Sean Preston and Jayden James on Saturday (September 13), Britney Spears put together a car and truck-themed party at close friend Adrienne Maloof-Nassifs Beverly Park house in Los Angeles. 
Looking conservative and mother-like in a green sweater with navy pants, the Gimme More singer gathered with family and friends for her boys special days (Sean turns 3 on Sept. 14, and Jayden turned 2 on Sept. 12). 


 
In attendance for the afternoon festivities were Brits sister Jamie Lynn Spears, her newborn niece Maddie Briann, dad Jamie and mom Lynne. Fellow celebrity toddlers joining in on the fun were Jenny McCarthys son Evan, and Gwen Stefanis son Kingston. 
According to People magazine insider reports, Sean and Jayden drove around the party in mini motorized cars, which were customized Ed Hardy by Christian Audigier. The cars featured tattoo-inspired decals, Ed Hardy air fresheners and personalized license plates. To keep with the partys theme, the cake was in shape of a yellow truck.









allery


----------



## gucci lover




----------



## gucci lover

allery


----------



## Sternchen

Those pictures make me feel creeped out...I can't imagine what it's like to have a helicopter fly over your friend's house just to get a few snaps, especially at her boy's birthday party.

But she does look great!


----------



## karo

Britney and Jamie-Lynn Spears out at Blockbuster last night (September 14).


----------



## twiggers

*WAHOO....check this out...


Britney Spears' New Album Titled Circus
Alissa R
Today, 8:43 AM

Just in time for the holidays: Britney Spears.

The singer's new album, Circus, will drop on December 2 -- her 27th birthday -- her music label Jive/Zomba announced Monday.

The first single, "Womanizer," will hit radio September 22.*

Spears -- who won big at last weekend's 2008 MTV Video Music Awards (including Video of the Year) -- has been in the studio all summer.

"She&#8217;s working with a team of top-notch producers and songwriters and we&#8217;re very excited about what she&#8217;s accomplished so far," her manager Larry Rudolph said in July.

Look back at Britney Spears through the years.

Spears took a break from work this past weekend to celebrate her boys' birthdays.

Look back at unforgettable photos of Britney Spears with her boys.

Along with her family -- including sister Jamie Lynn and her daughter Maddie, brother Bryan, mom Lynne and dad Jamie -- she threw her sons a car-themed joint bash in Beverly Hills on Saturday.

Sean Preston, who turns 3 on Sunday, and Jayden James, who turned 2 on Friday, were given miniature SUVs with personalized license plates.

"Britney was looking on like a very proud mommy," a source tells Usmagazine.com. "She got a kick out of watching the boys in their cars and was laughing and smiling."


----------



## preppieblonde

The _cover_ was not photographed in Britney's bedroom (per RS, 1999), so Lynne is obviously lying. The cover was done in a studio, and shot by David LaChapelle. The interior photos, yes those were done in her home but the cover? Definitely Not.


----------



## Belle49

karo said:


> Britney and Jamie-Lynn Spears out at Blockbuster last night (September 14).





Her legs are AMAZING


----------



## deeliciouz

OMG - am so excited for her new album!


----------



## deeliciouz

Supposed New Single: 


​


----------



## LVobsessed415

I love brits new LV bag


----------



## AAA07

Yay Britney!!


----------



## twiggers

Did anyone notice the cameraman in the birthday party pics? I'm thinking there has to be a reason!! Maybe another reality show? 

And, what do you think? Will she do promos for the new album???? I really hope so!!! I want some kick ass performances and videos!


----------



## caitlin1214

"Top producers and songwriters"?



I wonder what that means?


----------



## *Lo

I cant wait for her new album!! I LOVE BRITNEY!  I am sooo happy that she seems to be getting what she needs now and is in a better place.  She looks great


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney's Back In Court Tomorrow! 






_Archive pic_
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Spears[/FONT][/FONT] is scheduled to appear at Los Angeles Superior Court tomorrow for hearings regarding both her astronomical legal fees as well as her driving without a license case. 
  Last month it was determined that Spears owed nearly three quarters of a million dollars to her attorneys as well as those representing her ex-husband Kevin Federline. Spears' attorney Stacy D. Phillips is seeking $407,000 for four months worth of work on Spears' custody case, while Laura Wasser, who took over the case in June, is seeking nearly $60,000 for two months of work. Additionally, Spears previously agreed to pay $250,000 to Federline's [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]lawyers[/FONT][/FONT], bringing her total legal bill to around $716,000. Any payments must be approved by the Los Angeles court commissioner, and attorneys representing Spears' and her father's interests stated last month that they intend to contest Phillips' bill. The hearing to review the legal fees has been set for 8:30 a.m. tomorrow morning.
  Additionally, there will be a preliminary hearing tomorrow morning for Spears' driving without a license case. Almost exactly a year ago, Spears was charged with driving without a license as well as a hit-and-run causing property damage, though the latter charge was dismissed several months ago. Two weeks ago, Spears' attorney Michael Flanagan requested that the case be dismissed, but Los Angeles Superior Court Judge James A. Steele delayed a decision on whether or not Spears would stand trial.


----------



## imashopaholic

She needs to get back to work so she can afford those legal fees!


----------



## gucci lover

Dang, that lawyer charged 100k a month.  YIKES


----------



## Prada's Meadow

The Spears women reconnect with each other after a year of strife


----------



## Prada's Meadow

: After years of acrimony, Britney and her mother share a tender moment with Jamie Lynn's daughter Maddie Briann on the curbside outside Britney's LA home yesterday


----------



## Belle49

^^^ awww how sweet and great to see. At the end of the day family is the most important thing.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Brit's Bodyguard Shoots To Thrill 




















  We haven't seen Brit pull a Starbucks run in a while, but we've _never_ seen her bodyguard pull out his invisible gun! He pointed his fingers at the paps and pretended to shoot them yesterday, and even though he's not a very big guy, he sure looks scary!
  Brit was looking fabulous as usual - those trips to the gym have really paid off!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Prada's Meadow said:


> : After years of acrimony, Britney and her mother share a tender moment with Jamie Lynn's daughter Maddie Briann on the curbside outside Britney's LA home yesterday


 

Good to see them getting along


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Court Update 






  X17 was at Los Angeles Superior Court this morning, and though Britney was not present for the hearing, Jamie Spears' [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]attorneys[/FONT][/FONT] Andrew Wallet (who is also Britney's co-conservator) and Geraldine Wyle told us the pop princess "is doing really well." Commissioner Goetz issued a "conditional sealing request" to protect Britney's "trade secrets," and no other information was given. The next hearing will take place on Thursday September 25, 2008.


----------



## karo

Prada's Meadow said:


> The Spears women reconnect with each other after a year of strife


 How great to see them together and getting along. They've been through a lot lately and I wish them all the best.


----------



## chaz

That is such a sweet photo,the way Lynne and Brit are looking at each other,its so tender!


----------



## NicolesCloset

beautiful pic of the fam.


----------



## twiggers

That is a great photo of all the Spears women!


----------



## lostnexposed

caitlin1214 said:


> "Top producers and songwriters"?
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what that means?



Dunno, they say that with every album, but most of the time it seems like she ends up not choosing their songs to be put on the album.


----------



## karo

Britney Spears heading to the studio (September 16).


----------



## karo

Britney looks great. Love her sunglasses.


----------



## Lec8504

^ oooo love those pics!  Britney is looking so good/happy lately   And she is sure loving that Comete heheh


----------



## Glamfoxx

It's nice to see her looking so good.


----------



## chaz

Lookin really good!!!!


----------



## Sternchen

Lynne Spears is getting ready to give an interview on the Today Show.  I bought the book today and am looking forward to reading it


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Back At The Dance Studio!! 
















[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] was at the International Dance Academy in Hollywood today, and we're beginning to wonder if she might be rehearsing for a tour to promote her upcoming album!  After all, those other rehearsals weren't for the VMAs, so what could she possibly be up to?  
  Also, we have to point out how svelte the pop princess has been looking lately - she appears to have gotten her old body back and we're loving it! But we'd love it even more if she flashed us her megawatt smile - she looks a little bummed in these pics, and we aren't sure why!


----------



## twiggers

Check out the new single "Candy From Strangers"....

http://www.aceshowbiz.com/news/view/00018369.html


What do you think of it?


----------



## twiggers

Bag Fetish said:


> Britney Back At The Dance Studio!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] was at the International Dance Academy in Hollywood today, and we're beginning to wonder if she might be rehearsing for a tour to promote her upcoming album!  After all, those other rehearsals weren't for the VMAs, so what could she possibly be up to?
> Also, we have to point out how svelte the pop princess has been looking lately - she appears to have gotten her old body back and we're loving it! But we'd love it even more if she flashed us her megawatt smile - she looks a little bummed in these pics, and we aren't sure why!



She's looking really good here!!!! Wonder what her abs look like


----------



## Belle49

twiggers said:


> Check out the new single "Candy From Strangers"....
> 
> http://www.aceshowbiz.com/news/view/00018369.html
> 
> 
> What do you think of it?





LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!


----------



## Kimm992

She's looking so much better!!  Good for her!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is There Gonna Be A Tour?! 














  X17online can confirm that Britney _was_ in fact auditioning dancers at IDA in Hollywood yesterday, but we're not sure if it's for a few shows or an all-out world tour.  Either way, it's exciting [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]news[/FONT][/FONT] - it means we'll get to see Brit shakin' it and performing some new songs very soon! We spoke to a few of the potential dancers, but no one was able to dish on when we might be able to see Britney take the stage again.
  Though all this dancer/possible tour news is exciting, what's really remarkable is how skinny Brit looks! Though she's definitely dropped some pounds over the past few weeks, this is the thinnest we've seen her in _years_.  It looks like she's getting back down to the size she was when she did her [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Onyx[/FONT][/FONT] Hotel tour back in 2004, which is amazing! Also, check out Brit's new necklace with Jayden James and Sean Preston's initials - so cute!


----------



## twiggers

^^^Yea...she is looking pretty skinny!


----------



## Nola

Yay Brit looking fit!!


----------



## cocogirl07

Wow she is looking great!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

But Where Was Casey? 





  Jamie Lynn Spears traveled across the country to visit with her mom Lynne and sister Britney... and to show off her adorable newborn daughter Maddie!
_Check out pix of grandma, mother and daughter in the HUGE gallery below..._
  But what about the babydaddy, Casey Aldridge?




  Maddie's father was not present for Sean Preston and Jayden's birthday bash (pictured above) last weekend, either...
  Hmm, is that just a coincidence or does Brit not want him around?


----------



## lostnexposed

hmm..am I the only one who thinks that she looks too skinny in those pics? or is it just the angle. I thought she looked fab at the VMA's. not too skinny.


----------



## Sternchen

twiggers said:


> Check out the new single "Candy From Strangers"....
> 
> http://www.aceshowbiz.com/news/view/00018369.html
> 
> 
> What do you think of it?



I'm pretty sure it's fake


----------



## Sternchen

Candy from strangers is not from Brit:

http://community.livejournal.com/ohnotheydidnt/27908256.html


----------



## Thejinx

Britney Spears "Candy From Strangers" Ft. Laze And Royal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07lWKOeOK-0


----------



## Korilynn

Thats not Britney singing. It might be a Demo for the songwriter...but its not Britney!


----------



## knics33

^ yeah...that is DEF. not Britney!


----------



## lil miss cheeky

oh god defo not her


----------



## lostnexposed

yeah..I was gonna say it wasn't her too.

There was another video on youtube where they took a bunch of sentences and words from her other songs, and they combined it into one song. it was pretty cool.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

I loved her when I was a young teen, I had posters of her all over my wall. She was my idol and seemed like she could do no wrong. I loved it when her and Justin were together, they just seemed so right for each other.
I really hope she is on the right road for good now. For a while there I thoughtshe was going to be dead by the end of the year (same with Amy Winehouse). I'm so glad things are turning around now.


----------



## LVobsessed415

wow brit has really slimmed down, she looks great


----------



## twiggers

Sternchen said:


> Candy from strangers is not from Brit:
> 
> http://community.livejournal.com/ohnotheydidnt/27908256.html



Damn....too bad! Thanks for the clarification though!!!!!


----------



## Thejinx

i found the actual singer Mayah Marie. i thought it was britney for sure. what do you think about the song though?


----------



## caitlin1214

lostnexposed said:


> Dunno, they say that with every album, but most of the time it seems like she ends up not choosing their songs to be put on the album.


 
Apparently, there's talk that Britney and Justin are working on a duet for the album. 

I don't want to get my hopes up, though so I'm taking an "I'll believe when I see it" attitude.


That'd be cool, though.


----------



## Sternchen

I really can't imagine the both of them singing a duet


----------



## Sternchen

I ordered "Into the Storm" yesterday and it should arrive tomorrow.  I'm excited to start reading!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sternchen said:


> I ordered "Into the Storm" yesterday and it should arrive tomorrow.  I'm excited to start reading!



I think it would be an interesting read (through the storm) , but wonder how much of it is true. I dont trust her mother.


----------



## Sternchen

I'm not quite so sure either, but I hope that she was truthful in her book!


----------



## gucci lover

the beginning of that fake britney songs sounds like "break the ice"


----------



## Thejinx

what do you guys think of the rapper dudes. supposedly they wrote the song for britney. and they dont know how it leaked


----------



## cocogirl07

New Trial of the Century -- Bigger than OJ!
Posted Sep 18th 2008 1:41PM by TMZ Staff






In a case rivaling the Manson murders, Britney Spears' year-long legal epic will go to trial next month -- all over driving without a valid California license.

You'll recall -- if you have a good memory -- last year Britney was cited because her license was from Louisiana, not California. The case has been to court more than Gloria Allred, but the prosecutor and defense lawyer couldn't settle.

This morning the trial date was set for October 15. Our sources say during the meeting in chambers, the judge said he doesn't want to be criticized for giving Britney Spears special treatment.

The way we see it, she's already gotten special treatment -- screwed over by a nothing case because of who she is.


----------



## legaldiva

There is no way I am going to be able to wait for Monday and the new single!!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shiny Toy Cars! 









  And what [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]cool[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]cars[/FONT][/FONT] they are!
  We spotted our girl Brit at her Beverly Hills home playing with birthday boys Sean Preston and Jayden... and they were busy playing with their birthday presents!
  Damn, I wish I had cars like that to drive around in when I was a kid!


----------



## lostnexposed

legaldiva said:


> There is no way I am going to be able to wait for Monday and the new single!!!!!



wait, we're definitely getting an official new single on Monday? or is something going to leaked on monday?


----------



## imashopaholic

Sternchen said:


> I ordered "Into the Storm" yesterday and it should arrive tomorrow. I'm excited to start reading!


 
I think it's called Through The Storm... she's already gone _into_ it.


----------



## Sternchen

^ ah, that's right   Either way, I ordered it and it's coming today


----------



## twiggers

lostnexposed said:


> wait, we're definitely getting an official new single on Monday? or is something going to leaked on monday?



Yup...official release of a song (Womanizer) on 9/22!!!!! I hope it's on iTunes right away!


----------



## legaldiva

I'm so impatiently waiting ... ITUNES!!!


----------



## lostnexposed

wow, this weekend is gonna go by real slow......


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

do or die for her...


----------



## Belle49

TMZ had the leak but the website doesn't work.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney's New Body Needs a New Wardrobe! 

















  After her triumphant return to the VMAs where Britney showed off her amazing new body in Versace, Britney's got every reason to celebrate -- and what better way to do that than with a whole [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]new [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]wardrobe[/FONT][/FONT]?
  Britney and her bodyguards hit up Calypso in Sunset Plaza for a little retail therapy. Wonder if she'll debut a new look when she debuts her new single?


----------



## candypants1100

ahhhhhhhhhh i cant tell you guys how excited i am for her! i've been waiting for a comeback for some time!


----------



## twiggers

Hre's a link to a leak from a Nashville radio station....

http://a1135.g.akamai.net/f/1135/30...m/30275/2001/richmedia/Britney-Womanizer2.mp3


----------



## Sternchen

I listed to the leak and it doesn't sound bad even though you can't really hear/understand too much 

Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## twiggers

^^^^yea, it sounds like someone hit record while they were istening to it on their radio!


----------



## Sternchen

I'm excited for this album   I thought Blackout was great, but was sad that some of the (imo) better songs weren't put out as singles


----------



## lostnexposed

^ahhh...peer pressure!

LOL!

OK..i clicked it. not too bad...


----------



## candypants1100

is it the full cd that is coming out or just that one song?


----------



## nillacobain

I like her new body and I think she was very beautiful at the last WMAs in LA. 
I feel pity about her parents: I think that they live annuity behind their daughters and when Britney's life crashed they thought only to manage her money!


----------



## lostnexposed

So i guess they're not gonna release Radar as a single anymore huh?


----------



## twiggers

^^^I guess not! Maybe it's for the best....put that part of her life behind her.


----------



## Sternchen

I guess not...I really liked Radar though!  One of my fave songs from the Blackout album is "Heaven on Earth"


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney at a Polo game*


----------



## Sternchen

Looking goooood!


----------



## caitlin1214

I love that picture of her. She looks genuinely excited.


----------



## leeann

That hair has to go.  She looks like Medusa.  One of my favourite looks she had was when she had that cute bob that went a little past her chin,  the long extensions just look ratty, imo.


----------



## chaz

So good to see her really having a good laugh!! She is looking so much better!


----------



## knics33

she is looking soooo good!


----------



## Kimm992

She looks genuinely happy these days - it's nice to see!


----------



## *Lo

^^^I agree I dont like her hair, i cant believe Kim Vo acts like its a masterpeice.  On the VMA's you could see where the extesnions began and her hair ended (NOT GOOD).


----------



## twiggers

According to JustJared, womanizer is NOT being released today. Apparently it needs more editing. That doesn't sound too good.


----------



## lostnexposed

twiggers said:


> According to JustJared, womanizer is NOT being released today. Apparently it needs more editing. That doesn't sound too good.



Booooooo


----------



## Sternchen

Hmmm, I was looking forward to hearing it today but if it's not ready yet I'd much rather have them work on it a bit more before releasing it


----------



## candypants1100

boo to the stalling of the song. i was psyched to hear it today....i didnt hear much from that leak that got out.


----------



## karo

*Britney Spears* goes for another rehearsal at a dance studio in Hollywood on Monday night.


----------



## twiggers

The guy who leaked the song was fired from the radio station LOL


----------



## Cat

twiggers said:


> According to JustJared, womanizer is NOT being released today. Apparently it needs more editing. That doesn't sound too good.


 
Everything she does has to have extensive editing for it to sell,this shouldn't come as a surprise.


----------



## lostnexposed

twiggers said:


> The guy who leaked the song was fired from the radio station LOL



aww, really?


----------



## twiggers

lostnexposed said:


> aww, really?



Yea, they had it on JustJared this morning.

CAT: I agree that there is extensive editing....I think the bad news is that the reviews of the leaked version probably didn't go over well and thus they had to go back and do more stuff to the song.


----------



## Sternchen

I'm nearly finished with Lynne's book and I have to say that it wasn't that great.  It was nice to hear her perspective and thoughts on certain issues, but others just didn't interest me.


----------



## natalie1885

this may be old news, but does anyone know why britney's mom & little sis wouldn't tell britney jamie lynne(spell?) was pregnant a while back?

i just saw some sad footage on youtube of a papparazzo telling britney as she was getting into her car & she looked like she wanted to cry, and actually did reply laughing a little, "my sister's not pregnant!"...

aww it was really sad 
why would they want to hurt her?

*^sternchen*, i think i'm curious about that book now, i'm going to grab a copy tonight.
off topic-but your avatar picture is so _adorable_!


----------



## ShelleyBaby

She was in a British newspaper today. Apparently now she's getting too thin. Poor girl can't do right for doing wrong!


----------



## knics33

twiggers said:


> The guy who leaked the song was fired from the radio station LOL



lol...this is so funny. No more Intern Adam with his 60 seconds of sleaze.....


----------



## karo

*Britney Spears* arrives with her Blackberry and sneakers in tow at the International Dance Studio in Hollywood on Tuesday. 

The 26-year-old singer has recently put her Beverly Hills estate on the market for $7.9 million. Purchased in Dec. 2007 for approximately $7 million, she would stand to gain about $1 million in profits. 
The house totals 7,500 square feet with six bedrooms, six and half bathrooms, a media room, library and maids quarters. It also contains a balcony, screening room, pool and hot tub. 
The pop princess is reportedly looking for a new place that would be better suited for her two sons, *Sean* and *Jayden*.


----------



## Bag Fetish

*For Sale: Britney Spears's Home for $7.9 Million*

                  By Ken Lee
  Originally posted Tuesday September 23, 2008 09:00 PM EDT
                               Britney Spears Photo by: Todd Williamson / WireImage





Britney Spears's six-bedroom, six-bathroom Studio City, Calif., home is on the market with an asking price of $7.9 million. 

Described in the real estate listing as an "exquisite gated Italian Renaissance-inspired villa," the 7,500-square-foot home has three garages and a "grand entrance foyer." 

The pop star, 26, has lived in the hilltop home for less than two years  and had to leave the house twice early this year to be forcibly hospitalized. 

Spears's father Jamie, who remains in legal control of his daughter until Dec. 31, sought permission from a court in June to sell the home.

"Having more privacy and wide open spaces for her to raise her boys has been a goal for some time," a source close to Spears previously told PEOPLE. 

The singer is rumored to be eyeing a new home an hour drive north of Los Angeles in Calabasas, Calif.


----------



## Sternchen

natalie1885 said:


> this may be old news, but does anyone know why britney's mom & little sis wouldn't tell britney jamie lynne(spell?) was pregnant a while back?
> 
> 
> 
> *^sternchen*, i think i'm curious about that book now, i'm going to grab a copy tonight.
> off topic-but your avatar picture is so _adorable_!



Based on what it says in the book, they wanted to tell Britney, but she was surrounded by dangerous people (Lufti) and they didn't trust him one bit.  They were scared that once Britney found out, Lufti would leak it to the news and the vultures would be all over J.L.  They didn't want the news getting out that fast.

Thank you, that's my little girl


----------



## gucci lover

the market is BAD if she's only asking 900K more than what she originally paid more.
anyone in the real estate market that has her listing?  I'd love to see the inside
of her home.  maybe one of the 'million dollar listing boys from bravo happens to be her agent.


----------



## lulu212121

I heard that she has been having a hard time finding a private buyer, so she had to list it.


----------



## LVobsessed415

Did any of her other houses sell yet? I know her Malibu home was having a terrible time in the market


----------



## twiggers

gucci lover said:


> the market is BAD if she's only asking 900K more than what she originally paid more.
> anyone in the real estate market that has her listing?  I'd love to see the inside
> of her home.  maybe one of the 'million dollar listing boys from bravo happens to be her agent.




If it's a public sale, wouldn't it be up on the MLS?


----------



## twiggers

From USMagazine.com

Simon Cowell: Britney Spears May Perform on UK's X Factor 
WEDNESDAY SEPTEMBER 24, 2008
Britney Spears attends the 2008 MTV Video Music Awards on September 7, 2008 in Los Angeles, California.
Frank Micelotta/Getty Images
Buzz up!
Britney Spears may perform on UK's X Factor singing competition, Simon Cowell told Extra.

"I think Britney Spears is going to perform," the show's judge said.

"We didn't get her," he explained. "She's got a record coming out. We have the number one show in England. It's the best show for her to perform on.

"We're absolutely thrilled to have her," he raved. "She's a hugely talented person... She's the number one booking in the world at the moment for a show."

See photos of Britney Spears through the years.

Earlier this month, Spears opened the MTV Video Music Awards.

On Wednesday, the singer's rep confirmed she's unloading her six-bedroom, six-bathroom Studio City, Calif., home for $7.9 million.


----------



## gucci lover

twiggers said:


> If it's a public sale, wouldn't it be up on the MLS?


 
haha i wouldn't know, i am a lost puppy when it comes to real estate LOL but i'll try to figure it out  Thanks!


----------



## btobias




----------



## Bag Fetish

anyone locate her house on the mls?


----------



## gucci lover

i tried but i dont' have access


----------



## Sternchen

Here's the listing for her home:

http://www.realtor.com/search/listi...e7&pg=3&lid=1103423908&lsn=30&srcnt=42#Detail


----------



## Sternchen

Just did a google search for Britney Spears address (got it a few months ago) and found the listing right away


----------



## Sternchen

And the website to her home from her realtor:

http://www.12094summitcir.com/

Fancy!

It's really a beautiful home


----------



## purseaddict**

Sternchen said:


> And the website to her home from her realtor:
> 
> http://www.12094summitcir.com/
> 
> Fancy!
> 
> It's really a beautiful home



It is a really beautiful home.  It's a lot more "normal" than I thought it would be... I guess I was expecting it to look like a modern upscale hotel inside!


----------



## Sternchen

And if that's all her furniture, she's got great taste (or her interior decorator...lol)


----------



## ILoveMyBug

I love the square library/landing 

It's all very dark inside though, I'd have imagined much lighter furniture, especially the kitchen


----------



## karo

The house is gorgeous! I don't like the interior, but love how it looks with all the plants and trees and the swimming pool.


----------



## twiggers

I would've thought the interior would have been more modern. I'm wondering if that is all just staging???


----------



## karo

Britney Spears out in her black wig last night (September 24), leaving a downtown building after a long day of shooting on what was presumably a video set.


----------



## Sternchen

Oh boy!!  I wonder what the video will be like


----------



## Belle49

I love EVERYTHING about that house.


----------



## Kimm992

Love her house!!!


----------



## lostnexposed

karo said:


> Britney Spears out in her black wig last night (September 24), leaving a downtown building after a long day of shooting on what was presumably a video set.



ok thankfully it was for a video. because previously, whenever she donned the black wig, things got crazy.

and her house is beautiful. wonder why it isn't selling? maybe they didn't want ppl driving by their house everyday going "thats where britney used to live"


----------



## AAA07

Sternchen said:


> And the website to her home from her realtor:
> 
> http://www.12094summitcir.com/
> 
> Fancy!
> 
> It's really a beautiful home


 

I enjoyed the music and slide show.  I thought the exterior was nicer than the interior.  Still - very nice.


----------



## AAA07

lostnexposed said:


> ok thankfully it was for a video. because previously, whenever she donned the black wig, things got crazy.
> 
> Yeah when the wigs came out it was bad news!! Especially the hot pink one!!!!


----------



## glistenpearls

Beautiful home! $42,000 monthly payment??? :ninja:


----------



## Veelyn

I LOVE that house. It is BEAUTIFUL! I wonder why she is selling?


----------



## lulu212121

She is selling to buy a house more suitable for her boys. More land for them to run around.

The house is nice, but it is more blah than I thought it would be. The music was nice, though.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's looking great lately...good for her!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sternchen said:


> And the website to her home from her realtor:
> 
> http://www.12094summitcir.com/
> 
> Fancy!
> 
> It's really a beautiful home



 beautiful house, doesnt look kid friendly though.


----------



## Bag Fetish

glistenpearls said:


> Beautiful home! $42,000 monthly payment??? :ninja:



 Isnt that insane, hell that is what most of us  make in a yr and she pays that out a month.....


----------



## Jahpson

glistenpearls said:


> Beautiful home! $42,000 monthly payment??? :ninja:


 

I will never understand this, why dont celebrities just pay a house in full?


----------



## stacmck

Sternchen said:


> Here's the listing for her home:
> 
> http://www.realtor.com/search/listi...e7&pg=3&lid=1103423908&lsn=30&srcnt=42#Detail


Wow, that mortgage payment...


----------



## gucci lover

Beautiful home but im not too crazy about the decor - too traditional for my taste.  Love the outside deck/pool area.  That's my favorite part of the house.  I can totally see why she wants more room for her boys, she has no grass in the backyard.  Crazy to know that the scumbag Sam was running around in such a beautiful home 

Thanks so much *Sternchen* for the link!


----------



## twiggers

Jahpson said:


> I will never understand this, why dont celebrities just pay a house in full?



Maybe for the interest deductions? IDK.

Oh and that figure of 42K/month was WITH a 25% down payment


----------



## Korilynn

The decor is soooo not what I would have pictured for Britney's house! But, that was interesting!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Korilynn said:


> The decor is soooo not what I would have pictured for Britney's house! But, that was interesting!



totally agree!


----------



## cocogirl07

glistenpearls said:


> Beautiful home! $42,000 monthly payment??? :ninja:


 
I read somewhere that she didn't have a mortgage and realtor.com list the mortgage so people can get an idea if they want to purchase it...I really doubt she has a mortgage on that home.


----------



## jasminscemt

Gorgeous house but I really expected something more contemporary and not so old fashioned for Britney Spears.  Looks like a home for a well established older couple, nevertheless, I wouldn't mind living in that house!


----------



## gucci lover

she kind of looks like gwen stefani here...


*Britney Spears Sucks on Cherries, Straddles Guy in New Video* 
Thursday September 25, 2008 






Britney Spears was seen filming her latest music video 
"Womanizer" in Los Angeles, CA on September 24, 2008.


Things get steamy in *Britney Spears*' new music video for "Womanizer."
The singer shot it yesterday at Takami Sushi & Robata Restaurant and Elevate Lounge in Los Angeles.
One witness tells *Usmagazine.com* it features plenty of "erotic" choreography. (According to a leaked copy of the single, lyrics include: "Boy don&#8217;t try to front / I know just what gets you off.")

In one scene, Spears (who wears tight, black leather pants and fake tattoos on her arms in the video) lies on a kitchen counter and later straddles and makes out with a man dressed in business suit.
The scene continues with Spears sucking on cherries or dangling them around her mouth, all while straddling and crawling all over the man, the witness says.
All the hot and heavy action didn't seem to faze Spears.
"She seems to be all business," the witness told *Us*. "She'd just do one thing after another and then on to the next."
Spears worked up a sweat &#8212; her black bob wig was rubbing off on her forehead, says the witness &#8212; _and_ an appetite.
For lunch, she ate three pieces of cheese pizza.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Loving the house!  OK, the inside could definitely be updated a bit but the outside is amazing!!  I'm so happy for her, she's doing and looking so much better!


----------



## Sternchen

Listening to Womanizer streaming on Z100...SO FREAKING HOT!!!!


----------



## Sternchen

Nvmnd.


----------



## Sternchen

http://z100.elvisduran.com/pages/news/britneyspears/

Click on "Listen Now"


----------



## Sternchen

*dance*


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Is it just me or does she look like Gwen Stefani here (only with dark hair of course)?


----------



## imashopaholic

Her new song Womanizer is good. I'm sure it'll do well.


----------



## twiggers

I like it! This will be a great workout song


----------



## Sternchen

^ I really like it too...I can't imagine listening to it on a treadmill though!  I'd start dancing on it and probably fall off, LOL


----------



## lostnexposed

Sternchen said:


> ^ I really like it too...I can't imagine listening to it on a treadmill though!  I'd start dancing on it and probably fall off, LOL



haha, that's soooo me too!

It'll be a good "getting ready" song too! I always put "Blackout" on before going out. it just makes u wanna prance around and makes u feel gd.


----------



## Sternchen

Oohh, I think so too!  I played it a few times today and danced around while no one was looking.  :shame:


----------



## wordpast

yup, enjoyed the song!


----------



## Veelyn

I'm not really feeling her new song...

I wish singers/rappers voices these days weren't so . . machine enhanced.


----------



## pursegrl12

i don't really like it now but i'm sure it will grow on me!


----------



## Belle49

Love it


----------



## candypants1100

hmm maybe the song will grow on me. i played it and my bf was like, 'is the song skipping?' haha


----------



## noon

Im a little disappointed I really liked Blackout and I feel there were better songs on that album than Womanizer is.


----------



## caitlin1214

I like that siren going off in the beginning.


It's catchy.


----------



## knics33

noon said:


> Im a little disappointed I really liked Blackout and I feel there were better songs on that album than Womanizer is.



Yeah... I am not really all that impressed. Blackouts singles were much better than Womanizer IMO. But I'm sure that it will grow on me.


----------



## lostnexposed

i find that with most of Brit's songs, u kinda have to listen to it a few times before u get into it. I remember when I first heard "gimme more", I wasn't too crazy about it, but after awhile, I just went ard the house going "gimme gimme more". the same goes with "toxic" too. I didn't like it when it first came out on radio, but like after watching the video n everything, i got really into it.


----------



## imashopaholic

I thought it was good, not great, when I first heard it but now I'm really liking it and am finding myself singing it without realising. "Woma-womanizer-izer you're a womanizer baby".


----------



## bb10lue

I like it  when its gonna be officially released?


----------



## aquablueness

her house is gorgeous.


----------



## stacmck

Not really feeling the new song all that much  Blackout's songs were much better.


----------



## likeafeather77

LOVE her new song!


----------



## simmmchen

Wow, I really like her house! The exterior, that is. I am not surprised about the old-fashioned interior, though. I think she just hired someone to design it in a classical way, because she doesn't really have a "personal style". I like Britney, but from what I see her wear I don't think she has a good sense of style.


----------



## fashiongirl26

I absolutely love the new song and her house is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## natalie1885

*sternchen*, thanx for those links!
britney's house is gorgeous, i'd love to live there 
& her song womanizer is very catchy-great workout tune!

edit to add: have you seen the inside of 'serenity' is it called?
her home in louisiana that her mother lives in?
somehow the interior design of that one almost looks like the 
same style as the one in beverly hills that's on the market...?

either way, i love the furnishings, she has great taste!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE - Britney Takes Her Boys Out To Dinner! 















  Haven't seen them do this in a long, long time!
  Britney Spears, her father Jamie and her two boys, Sean Preston and Jayden, went out for some grub at Wolfgang's [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Steakhouse[/FONT][/FONT] in Beverly Hills the other night... so nice to see the fam getting out of the house and having a fun evening together! The kids look like they had an especially good time - just check out those precious faces!
  Think they listened to "Womanizer" in the car?


----------



## Sternchen

lol, good for you Jayden!  Stick your tongue out at those mean paps!


----------



## cocogirl07

they are so adorable!


----------



## Belle49

OMG they are just so precious!


----------



## stacmck

stacmck said:


> Not really feeling the new song all that much  Blackout's songs were much better.


Okay, I take this back. Her song is now stuck in my head!


----------



## candypants1100

she's looking great as usual these days.... her boys are aDORable!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Takes Off For NYC To Promote Womanizer! 
























  Brit took off from LAX this afternoon, en route to New York -- reportedly to do publicity for her new single, _Womanizer_.
  I can NOT get that damn song outta my head, y'all!  Love it or not, it's definitely a catchy tune 
  So will Womanizer be a hit for Brit?  Will she get behind it and her upcoming album and tour?  We can only hope!!!


----------



## lostnexposed

^is that her real hair?


----------



## twiggers

WOW...no one posted the Z100 interview yet? She says that she's touring next year....here is the link for the video! She sounds so soft spoken, I always thought she was louder!

http://z100.elvisduran.com/pages/news/britneyspears/womanizer.html


----------



## NicolesCloset

she is getting back on track! YAY BRIT BRIT


----------



## gucci lover

awww she looked great!


----------



## natalie1885

don't know if this has been posted here yet?
borrowed from LV celebrity thread, tpf'er _taco_ posted it:


----------



## gucci lover

they played "womanizer" on the hills tonight


----------



## RoseMary

*												Britney out to dinner at Serendipity (26 Sept.)*


----------



## RoseMary

* 												Inside Britney's House*





















































she's selling it for $7.9 million


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney at z100*


----------



## karo

*Britney Spears* grabs dinner and dessert at one of her favorite old New York hangouts on Monday night, the Upper East Side restaurant *Serendipity 3*.

*Britney Spears* made a surprise visit at radio station Z100 in New York City on Monday afternoon. She talked exclusively with *DJ JJ* about her new album, _Circus_, how she is definitely going to tour next year and how happy she is to be back in the Big Apple.


----------



## imashopaholic

Her LV is TDF!!


----------



## Edna

gucci lover said:


> they played "womanizer" on the hills tonight



Yeah! I was so excited when I heard it. Britney's on her way up again. Can't wait until she tours!


----------



## karo

More pics of Britney Spears out to eat at Serendipity (September 29).


----------



## Bag Fetish

I heard her song yesterday on the way home from work.. not too bad. I think it will grow on me.


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney confims World Tour next year*


 									In her interview with z100: 

http://z100.elvisduran.com/pages/news/britneyspears

You can also now watch the interview as well! 


JJ: It's so amazing to have you here, because all weekend on Z100 we were playing your new song, as well as classic Britney.
Britney: Thank you! That's so crazy, thank you for playing my songs like that, that's awesome.
JJ: You look amazing in person. The hair - everything. She's got the cool sunglasses on in the studio, she looks radiant.
Britney: Why, thank you. Oh, you're so nice. You're too kind, thank you.
JJ: So your sixth studio album, it took a while?

Britney: Yeah. Actually, I did it, I cut Circus two weeks ago. I've been working on this album for like six months now.
JJ: So, tell me about "Womanizer" real quick.
Britney: It's a really cool song. I like the fact that it's so empowering for girls because it's basically saying, you know, we know what you're up to. It's about guys cheating on other girls and stuff like that. It's kind of like a girl anthem. That's why I like it.
JJ: Did you expect that so many women would be able to relate to it?
Britney: That's exactly what I felt when I heard the song, you know what I mean? So hopefully the fans will see it that way, too.
JJ: And congratulations on the VMAs! Finally, huh?
Britney: I know, right!

JJ: And I heard that you weren't too crazy about the "Piece of Me" video?
Britney: I mean, it's a cool video, but I think by far I've done videos that are way better so I was really shocked that it got the award, you know?
JJ: So were you glad, or like, 'That's cool, but I didn't some other cool stuff!'
Britney (laughs): Yeah, but it was just inspiring though, 'cause now, you know, going forward with the videos that I'm doing now I can really go there and do something crazy and see what happens.
JJ: So I have to ask, are we going to see a tour?
Britney: Oh definitely next year, definitely.
JJ: So is that what's been up with all the dancing on the side?
Britney: Oh, yeah definitely.

JJ: Cool! So will it be a world tour? Or just the US?
Britney: Umm.. Probably all around the world.
JJ: Excellent! Anything else you want to say to your fans here in New York City?
Britney: I miss it here so much! I love it so much. It makes me... it's kind of like, bittersweet coming here 'cause I used to live here for two years! And when I come here, it's like, 'Man, I wish I had my apartment here still and stuff like that.' But I love it-it's the energy-it's crazy.
JJ: What's the one thing you miss about it here?
Britney (laughs): Um, the pizza!
JJ: So do you have one slice, or like, a whole pizza and then the treadmill?
Britney: Oh I eat! I eat what I want, I have to yes-definitely.

JJ: Advice for all the ladies-when you go on vacation, eat what you want and then go on the treadmill!
Britney: Yes, definitely.
JJ: Excellent, well I think we should hear "Womanizer" right now on the radio, would you like to introduce it?
Britney: Yes, this is my new song, "Womanizer." I hope you guys like it!


----------



## Kimm992

Good for her!!


----------



## gucci lover

how did x17 get pics of brit's house from inside?  were those the adnan days?  i see the mini coop in the driveway, those pics must be from awhile back right.....  hmmm


----------



## Veelyn

She is looking good! I would love to see her on tour again. I saw it once, and it was fantastic!


----------



## effinhaute

RoseMary said:


> *Britney at z100*



I love this picture of her.. it realy looks like her old self!!  she looks so good


----------



## effinhaute

I really want to see her on tour! I never got to see her. How much do tickets typically run for good seats?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

good to see her back on track


----------



## Belle49

I see Adnan is shopping around a sex tape. When she's doing good people want nothing more then to bring her  down.


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ Nothing but bad news..


----------



## Bag Fetish

*WHAT BLACKBERRY IS SHE USING ?*



Britney In Soho!! 














  Britney Spears was spotted getting her shop on in Soho earlier today. The pop princess rocked a striped tee and dark denim, and it looks like she had her hair and makeup done as well. Perhaps she had a little [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]TV[/FONT][/FONT] appearance prior to her shopping spree?


----------



## Belle49

Looks like the Bold


----------



## shoegal27

I am so happy for her.. I wish her well.  I hope no badness in old closets come out to spike her at this happy time for her.  All uphill from here on out!  More Power Britney!


----------



## mcb100

she looks really good now, i hope no one brings her down


----------



## kasmom

She is looking good and doing so well lately, good for her!


----------



## ShelleyBaby

Love the new song! I'm so happy to see her get herself together and I hope it remains that way. 
I guess she's living proof that no matter how far you fall, you can always get yourself back to the top.


----------



## effinhaute

that blackberry looks more like a curve to me?


----------



## gucci lover

Belle49 said:


> Looks like the Bold


 
i think so too!


----------



## lostnexposed

I definitely wanna go on her tour. I've heard that she puts up the best performances. I was supposed to go to her onxy hotel tour, but she ended up injuring her leg and cancelled the rest of her tour dates.


----------



## gucci lover

Tuesday, September 30, 2008 
*Britney Spears: Shopping Spree, Interrupted*

Overwhelmed by paparazzi following her every move, Britney Spears was spotted paying a visit to Fragment Jewelry store in Soho on Tuesday (September 30).
After pulling up in her chauffeured SUV, the Gimme More singer got flustered wading through the crowd of gathered spectators - deciding to turn around and get back into the car.

For the past few days, Miss Spears has been calling the Big Apple home, as she continues to plug her brand new single, Womanizer.
In a recent interview during the promotional trip, Brit chatted about her massive MTV Video Music Awards comeback earlier this month thanks to her video for Piece of Me.
She told press, Its a cool video, but I think by far Ive done videos that are way better, so I was really shocked that it got the award. It was just inspiring, though, because now, going forward with the videos that Im doing now, I can really go there and do something crazy and see what happens.


----------



## gucci lover

Tuesday, September 30, 2008 
*Britney Spears Has An In The Heights Night*

Following a failed shopping excursion earlier in the day, Britney Spears headed back to her hotel - as she had to get ready for a big night on the town!
After getting all dolled up, the Piece Of Me singer stepped out in a sexy black mini dress with matching ankle boots upon arriving to the Richard Rodgers Theatre.

According to sources on-hand, Brit was there to check out the Tony Award-winning musical In The Heights - to which she showed up accompanied with her usual security team.
In The Heights is a three-day exploration of the characters lives in the New York City Latino neighborhood of Washington Heights. The score features hip-hop, salsa, merengue and soul music.


----------



## effinhaute

Her phone is definitely curve. I have the same one and the buttons on the left side have silver and black which is like the one I have, unlike the bold where all the buttons are black. haha. I was going to be a little angry if hse had the bold because it isn't released here in the US yet. I don't care if shes a celeb, I would have been angry! 

On another note, I like her better with neutral make up.. like a more skin tone lipstick/lip gloss than the red and less eye amke up.


----------



## gucci lover

i want a bold too, i wish tmobile would hurry up and do something about it LOL  
Kim K already has one and so does Victoria B --- sooooooo jealous!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

effinhaute said:


> Her phone is definitely curve. I have the same one and the buttons on the left side have silver and black which is like the one I have, unlike the bold where all the buttons are black. haha. I was going to be a little angry if hse had the bold because it isn't released here in the US yet. I don't care if shes a celeb, I would have been angry!
> 
> On another note, I like her better with neutral make up.. like a more skin tone lipstick/lip gloss than the red and less eye amke up.



its the 8330, I just searched blackberry's website. You're corredc the bold's keys are all black.


----------



## shoegal27

Wow she looks great!  I am so impressed by her getting herself on the up and up.


----------



## Kimm992

She looks good!


----------



## thatgurl

Bag Fetish said:


> its the 8330, I just searched blackberry's website. You're corredc the bold's keys are all black.



I was thinking 8830, but then again I probably have my digits mixed up :shame:


----------



## pursegrl12

she looks really good in the striped top & jeans!!!!


----------



## Belle49

I want that pink ring she has


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE: Britney Goes To School! 















  The students at [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Junior [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]High[/FONT][/FONT] School 142 John Philip Sousa in the Bronx got quite a surprise this morning when none other than Britney Spears paid them a visit! The pop princess chatted with the students, posed for pictures and undoubtedly left some of the children speechless. Can you imagine taking a break from math class and meeting one of the most famous entertainers in the world?!


----------



## mcb100

woww. good for britney. i'm sure the students appreicated it


----------



## stacmck

Is that her real hair that she's been sporting lately?


----------



## lostnexposed

I'm thinking that it's her real hair cause it just looks alot softer and more natural, and I don't see any track marks.


----------



## DesignerDiva011

if that's her real hair, it grows real fast! :o


----------



## lostnexposed

hmm, then maybe Kim Vo finally did a good job?

or she dumped Kim Vo?

one of the above. lol


----------



## vlore

her hair looks yucky!!! looks oily and dirty...


----------



## karo

A New York middle school got a surprise visitor: Britney Spears. 

The pop star dropped by John Philip Sousa M. S. 142 in The Bronx on Wednesday to present a $10,000 check to be used as an endowment for the school's year-old music program. 

As she entered the school (which was not in session due to the Jewish holiday), she was treated to a performance by the Sousatones, the school's eight-piece band, led by director Sal Mazzola. 

"When you're ready to take us on the road for an opening act, we're ready," he told Spears. 

Spears, who plans to tour in 2009, replied: "You'll be the first people I call."

Mazzola told the students in advance they would be playing for a "high-profile" guest, but they only learned it would be Spears earlier that morning. (Some kids guessed it would be P. Diddy or Barack *****.) 

Spears was also serenaded by a chorus of seven girls, including soloist Rachel Lewis, 14, who sang "I Am Woman." 

The donation came from Elizabeth Arden, which is behind Spears's fragrances, Believe, Fantasy and Curious. 

"I really enjoyed the time I spent at the John Philip Souza Middle School," Spears tells PEOPLE. "I've been working with the people at Elizabeth Arden for the last five years, and I know how passionate everyone is about the school. I loved hearing the school orchestra and the children sang so beautifully. The fact that Elizabeth Arden made such a large donation for the school music studio in my name was so generous."


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous.


----------



## purseaddict**

Thanks for always posting great pics Karo.  Britney is looking so good lately!!  I'm glad things are going better for her.  I hope she makes a comeback!


----------



## twiggers

She looks really good in these recent pics!


----------



## misschbby

i am sooo happy to see her coming back she is a superstar !!!!


----------



## karo

purseaddict** said:


> Thanks for always posting great pics Karo. Britney is looking so good lately!! I'm glad things are going better for her. I hope she makes a comeback!


 You're welcom purseaddict. Glad you like them 
And Britney really is looking better and better every day. She finally looks healthy and happy.


----------



## Bag Fetish

stacmck said:


> Is that her real hair that she's been sporting lately?


 No her hair isnt that long yet.


----------



## gucci lover

awww, she looks so good!


----------



## littlepanda

She looks sooo pretty now! I can't believe how much she's improved over the past few years. And I'm very happy that she's gotten her life back together. Go Britney!!


----------



## omgblonde

She looks gorgeous in the new pictures & so happy! She has the prettiest smile ever.


----------



## lostnexposed

it's nice to see her happy.


----------



## LVobsessed415

Brit looks gorgeous!


----------



## RoseMary

* 												Britney Spears in a bright blue dress in NYC last night 10/1*


----------



## Sternchen

Looking gooooood, Brit!


----------



## Sternchen

This is a funny picture:


----------



## Kimm992

She looks absolutely fabulous in those pictures from the school!!


----------



## thatgurl

She looks so good in those photos.  Thanks for sharing, Karo.


----------



## nicole2730

*she REALLY looks like her younger sister here! she looks happy too, which is nice*


----------



## ballerina

She's Back!!!!


----------



## ellacoach

nicole2730 said:


> *she REALLY looks like her younger sister here! she looks happy too, which is nice*


 
I think she looks sooooo amazing in these pictures! I love her hair, her makeup, her dress and LOVE those shoes! She looks happy and glowing!


----------



## twiggers

Ekkkk, she needed a bra in that blue dress pic!!!!


----------



## cocogirl07

ellacoach said:


> I think she looks sooooo amazing in these pictures! I love her hair, her makeup, her dress and LOVE those shoes! She looks happy and glowing!


 

ITA! she looks stunning


----------



## natalie1885

wow she looks 5yrs younger in this picture!
yaAY!  i'm so happy to see her back!!!



Sternchen said:


> This is a funny picture:


 
so i just showed (emailed) this pic (below) to some friends & we were discussing her weight loss & told her about this article i read about her diet (good carbs, protein, eating 6 portion controlled meals a day + working out again, etc.) & just being plain consistent with it all & how she's been staying on track because of her album promotion, tour, etc.

& she said her eyes look sunken in & blank because of anti-depressants & maybe she's losing weight because of drug usage?? 

i hope *not*  i mean i don't believe it-because of all the pictures of her training, but after all the bad influences in her life & knowing what she went through & then hearing all these new stories on celebs & drug usage, ugh, makes me so sad 
this is the pic i had emailed.


----------



## effinhaute

I think her make up in the picture of her acting silly looks sooo much better than how she did the make up in theb right blue dress. She really looks a lot younger and just more like her old self wiht the subtle eyeliner and more nude lipstick.

Can't wait until her album releases!


----------



## knics33

Go Britney! She is looking and doing so good lately!


----------



## lostnexposed

nicole2730 said:


>



aww, she looks adorable here. playing with the kids from sch?


----------



## princesskiwi07

Britney arrives back in LA


----------



## princesskiwi07




----------



## princesskiwi07




----------



## misschbby

woah i hate to see her mobbed like that


----------



## scarlett_2005

nicole2730 said:


> *she REALLY looks like her younger sister here! she looks happy too, which is nice*


Love her shoes and her dress. She looks really good.


----------



## Royal

I seem to recall a time not so long ago when people were calling her white trash and saying she has no right to carry an Hermes bag. Now that she's feeling better... Well, I'm glad she's okay and I hope the trash talk about a mentally ill woman is over.


----------



## gucci lover

look at all those paps - CRAZY!!!


----------



## lostnexposed

princesskiwi07 said:


>




that is too crazy!
and I remember ppl saying that she actually calls the paps so that she can get a photo op. who in the world would want the pap hounding them like this?

and yeah, I too am glad that the insults have subsided/stopped. it was getting a little out of control.


----------



## LUV xo LOUiS

yay brit! i absolutely loooove her! i've defended her through all the craziness, and i'm so glad to see that she's doing great! can't wait for the tour! :]


----------



## karo

*Britney Spears* gets behind the wheel and races a few times around the *go-kart* track at _Dromo 1: The Real Racing Experience_ in Anaheim, Calif., on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

The papparazi have no regards for her, or public safety. Even though she's getting back on track, I wouldn't be suprised if it ended in tragedy thanks to the papparazi. She looks the same as she did yesterday, so why do they need to take her or any other celebs picture, at every opportunity? I don't care about seeing Britney Spears or anyone else going to Starbucks.
*Yawn* BORING!


----------



## Bag Fetish

BRITNEY'S WOMANIZER PHOTOS! 
















photos courtesy Sony/BMGCheck it out y'all!
  We've got the first look at pictures from [[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney[/FONT][/FONT]['s "Womanizer" video!!! 
  How amazing does she look! You've got the blonde sex kitten showin' off a smokin' hot black bra, the sassy secretary with black bob, those sexy librarian glasses and a hot leather mini, and [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]rocker [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]chick[/FONT][/FONT] waitress with skin tight pants and fake tattoos.
  The "Womanizer" video is set to premiere worldwide this Friday, Oct. 10th on ABC's 20/20 at 10pm Eastern Time.
  You know we'll be watching!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

More pictures









​


----------



## gucci lover

^^Wow!  I  the last look but she looks great in all 3 outfits.


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## RedSoleAddict

soooooooo exciting! she looks GREAT!!! 

Thank you for the pictures...


----------



## pink_sparkles

Britney looks hawt in her new music video.


----------



## imashopaholic

I can't wait to see the Womanizer clip!


----------



## Nola

Brit looks great in the video!


----------



## Belle49

WOW she looks STUNNING!!

YAY


----------



## lulu212121

Bag Fetish said:


> BRITNEY'S WOMANIZER PHOTOS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos courtesy Sony/BMGCheck it out y'all!
> We've got the first look at pictures from [[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Britney[/FONT][/FONT]['s "Womanizer" video!!!
> How amazing does she look! You've got the blonde sex kitten showin' off a smokin' hot black bra, the sassy secretary with black bob, those sexy librarian glasses and a hot leather mini, and [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]rocker [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]chick[/FONT][/FONT] waitress with skin tight pants and fake tattoos.
> *The "Womanizer" video is set to premiere worldwide this Friday, Oct. 10th on ABC's 20/20 at 10pm Eastern Time.*
> You know we'll be watching!!


 
Ummm... Why is the video appearing on 20/20? How many people under 30 have even heard of that show let alone watch it? Why not MTV? like after The Hills or something? Sounds like she is missing her target audience.


----------



## lostnexposed

yeah, that's pretty weird. I can't wait to see it though. is there more dancing in this one?


----------



## AAA07

Oh my goodness.  I hope people under 30 have heard of "20/20" What is with videos premiering late at night?  I remember years ago the media made a big stink about Madonna's "Justify My Love" and it wouldn't been shown on Mtv so they showed it in its entirety late at night so "parents" could decide if it was "safe" for their kids to watch.  This just made *everybody *want to see what all the fuss was about.  Hmmm  maybe this is a good thing.


----------



## lostnexposed

i wish the new video will get leaked. 2 days away.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Wow!!!


----------



## simmmchen

I love how she got her great figure back so quickly, But her stomach in this picture must be photoshopped like crazy! Come on... after two babies and at least three years of being a little chubby... She can't really have a tight stomach like that... or can she?



Bag Fetish said:


>


----------



## lostnexposed

well, if it was only a picture then I'd be inclined to say that some photoshopping was done. But I think that shot might be from the video itself(a screencap i think?), so I'm not too sure. Though it is possible to photoshop a video- it takes a lot more work though.
she looks hot though


----------



## simmmchen

I understand, but I do believe a lot of photoshopping is done to music videos and commercials, because they are fairly short and high profile. There probably isn't that much photoshopping done on tv shows. That's what I would assume at least...

Anyway, if that is actually her stomach, there is still hope for mine as well haha! (I'm just jealous )


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## NicolesCloset

Wow she looks so fit!


----------



## candypants1100

just add makeup and shes looking fab!


----------



## *Lo

OMG MTV just did a breaking news!!!! Said Britney is going to do a Huge interview and they had clips....airing Sunday Nov 30th at 10PM not sure if it was for MTV or not though


they also said it would air DAYS b4 her new albums rops so im guessing the rumors about it dropping on her bday are true!!!  Im way excited.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'd believe that's her stomach. That would make sense, considering she's been eating healthier and frequently hitting the dance studio.


----------



## simmmchen

^^but there is no excess skin


----------



## scarlett_2005

Love her LV bag!


----------



## AAA07

simmmchen said:


> ^^but there is no excess skin


 
You mean because she had two kids?  oh no not every woman gets stretched out (excess skin) after pregnancy.  Oh well we all "stretch out" during pregnancy but most of us "snap back" after time!!  

Oh were you being funny?  I am so not up yet?
Anyway, didn't she have a video premier?


----------



## simmmchen

Oh I don't know, I've never been pregnant. I just thought after two years and a couple of years of being chubby and letting herself go like she did, it would leave some stretched out skin or something. Her stomach looks like that of a teenager there.

Not trying to be a hater or anything. Really, I'm not. It just struck me as odd.

And I am jealous, too  I've never been chubby and I am younger than her. But my stomach does NOT look like that, even when I am in really good shape. I guess I just have bad genes.


----------



## Belle49

I've had two kids and never had excess skin. I got my stomach back after the 2nd one within 3 months.


----------



## simmmchen

Good for you, ladies! I take it all back!


----------



## legaldiva

I am counting the minutes until 10 p.m. EST.


----------



## Mrs. MC

It def has to do with age. When you are younger you have more collagen which makes your skin more elastic, you lose that as you get older, therefore if you have children at 17 like her sister did and then early 20s your chances of snapping back are greater than someone who has had their kids in their 30's. Of course there are exceptions. I don't think that she was ever really chubby, maybe compared to the pin thin celebrities but in normal terms, I don't think so.


----------



## shu

I can't wait until her new video comes out. 15 more minutes!!


----------



## gucci lover

I heard on E! today that Britney is releasing a documentary and it will be aired on MTV   They showed clips of her talking about what happened to her in the last 2 years.  She said something along the lines about how she considered herself to be a very smart person and didn't know how she was caught up in all that mess!  I'll be watching :couch:


here's the link::  http://vids.eonline.com/services/link/bcpid1378342403/bclid1325126912/bctid1849080345


----------



## IHeartCoach

Eh sounds crappy. Same monotone voice, same beat as Radar pretty much it seems to me... Ick.


----------



## shu

First impression...

A lot of hair tossing, not enough dancing haha

But I like it. A lot like Toxic. And my favorite outfit was actually the chauffeur ensemble. I think she looked the best there.


----------



## andicandi3x12

I loooved the shoes in the chauffeur scene! I love this song and the vid. Not as much dancing but hell she is 26 now! yay for Britney!


----------



## lostnexposed

her vid link for those that didn't see it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMt_vW8NWSk


----------



## lostnexposed

it does remind me alot of "toxic" but I like the vid. and this vid is definitely better than most of the vids for her "blackout" album


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Niiiiiiiiiiice! She looks beautiful in the 'nude' scenes, just like old britney yaaay


----------



## imashopaholic

Wow what a difference a year can make. She looks great and the song's pretty good too. Not sure why she had to be nude in the clip but she pulls it off.


----------



## gucci lover

Looooooooooove the video  her nude scenes are HOT!  I think this song will be a hit in the clubs :tunes:


----------



## wordpast

^ yeah it will! can't wait to go out and dance to it.


----------



## krisaya

Blah. I prefer old dancing Briney. She is a great dancer. I think the video didn't need a nude scene but I'm sure she did it for the attention as always.


----------



## bb10lue

I love the song, but not to impressed with the video. thought there would be more dancing...


----------



## kimmy

great video and Brit looks amazing


----------



## Sternchen

Hooooooooooooooooooot video!!!


----------



## stacmck

lostnexposed said:


> her vid link for those that didn't see it:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMt_vW8NWSk


Thanks for the link - she looks GREAT!


----------



## Belle49

She's back!


----------



## caitlin1214

The video looks great. I noticed some choreographed dance moves, but I don't think it's the "Dance break!" type of song.


----------



## lostnexposed

I keep hoping for an all out dance video but this a good step i guess.


----------



## holly di

I thought it was hott!!


----------



## knics33

The video was OK.... I think the nude scenes were totally unnecessary and tacky, but the other parts were cute... She has *def*. had better videos tho.


----------



## noon

The video was ok, anything is better than the Gimme more video. The song is begining to grow on me..


----------



## sweet_pees

not impressed by the video, but i'm really impressed at how fit she is!


----------



## cocogirl07

I love the video! she is in great shape


----------



## jisoo89

Loving her new song. :tunes:


----------



## elizabethk

She looks amazing......


----------



## cristalena56

wow, she looks awesome!!!


----------



## Archipelago

Britney's back! Love her new video.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

andicandi3x12 said:


> Not as much dancing but hell she is 26 now! yay for Britney!



lol, that's not old!!!!!!!


the song is ok, she looks great in the video, but i'm not liking this as much as the music from her last one. i'm hoping that the rest of the cd is more like blackout...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Royal said:


> I seem to recall a time not so long ago when people were calling her white trash and saying she has no right to carry an Hermes bag. Now that she's feeling better... Well, I'm glad she's okay and I hope the trash talk about a mentally ill woman is over.




well the trash talk is over since she's hot again, don'tcha know?. 

it seems like when someone is looking "hot", then they get all the love and they're "allowed" all these things. but when she was struggling and going out not looking like an absolute queen, it was completely acceptable to trash talk her. that's ridiculous.


----------



## LaMissy

She does look good in the MV shame I cant say the same thing about her song!


----------



## imashopaholic

Womanizer has really grown on me and darn now I can't stop singing it.


----------



## candypants1100

oh yay i just saw the video and i LOVED it. i didnt care for the song when i first heard it, but it really has grown on me and i swear sometimes i wake up and that chorus has been going through my head like it was on repeat in my dreams. annoying, but kudos to her for getting it stuck in my head! i thought the video was really good, too- liked the concept a lot


----------



## omgblonde

I absolutely loooooove the new video!! She looks SO good!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i hope she wont go back to her bad ways...


----------



## purseaddict**

Yeah for Britney!  She is in great shape!  I like her new video - the ending is funny too!


----------



## caitlin1214

Boy, don't try to front, I - I know just - just what you are (Ah ah) . . . .


----------



## Veelyn

The song is growing on me. I just wish her voice wasn't so overly digitally enhanced.

Its definitely a different video for Brit.. but she looks great!


----------



## Bag Fetish

What's Got Britney Laughing? 










We caught Britney in the middle of a big laugh with her mom Lynne while the pair were having their nails done in Studio City on Tuesday. 
  And check out how they got to the salon! Brit and her mom hitched a ride with her [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]gardener[/FONT][/FONT]. They just piled in the guy's big white pick-up with a bunch of plants in there and everything.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  However she gets around, it is sure good to see Brit smiling and laughing and just having a great girl's day out with her mom.


----------



## Bag Fetish

She seems so much happier these days, i'm glad  she's finally found the med's that work for her and that she has her family's /dad's support.

I think without her dad she'd still be a mental wreck.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

I just saw her new video in full and OMG, I love it! I'm so proud of her for pulling herself together.


----------



## imashopaholic

It's good to see her laughing and genuinely happy again.


----------



## twiggers

I wonder if she'll address any of the mental issues during the documentary? I personally think it would be a great thing if she did....help lend a voice to others who are suffering.


----------



## mooks

Just had to post because the Womanizer song and video are amazing, Britney :urock:


----------



## legaldiva

^ ita.


----------



## twiggers

hey guys....www.britneyspears.com is live!!!! Go check it out


----------



## gucci lover

^^thanks twiggers!!!  i found these in ther gallery pics

love this 







this is so hotttttttt






Ooooooooh remember this


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i remember those!

when she's in top form, NO ONE has a body like britney! she's #1!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney With Kids, Not In Court 














Check it out, y'all!
  Friday was Britney's day to be with her boys and that's why her attorney says she decided to skip that pesky little driving without a license trial. So instead testifying, we caught Britney hanging out with Jayden and eating cookies near K-Fed's house in Tarzana.


----------



## mcb100

gucci lover said:


> ^^thanks twiggers!!! i found these in ther gallery pics
> 
> love this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is so hotttttttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooh remember this


 

i wonder what her personal trainer has her do to get a body like that. In the last picture, her stomach is so flat she kind of looks like a doll that is sold in stores. I wonder how she does it, but she must do really good exercises.


----------



## lostnexposed

Back then she used to do like over 1000 situps and crunches everyday. not sure about now.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Oh! I love her new vid and song!  I can watch it over and over!  Tops in my book!  My favorite line in that song is "Lollipop..."!  She is so great!


----------



## mooks

I'm addicted to watching that video.....so great to see her looking good again


----------



## JuicyBag

Ohh her son is so cute


----------



## chaz

I loved this pic of her.............she looked so fantastic!! Good to see her getting back to her old self in the newer pics I have seen!


----------



## mooks

That's the pic that comes up on my iPhone for her album and it always amazes me how good she looks in that pic


----------



## caitlin1214

That exact photo is on the cover of her My Prerogative: Greatest Hits CD.


----------



## Kimm992

mcb100 said:


> i wonder what her personal trainer has her do to get a body like that. In the last picture, her stomach is so flat she kind of looks like a doll that is sold in stores. I wonder how she does it, but she must do really good exercises.



Keep in mind that though she was in fantastic shape when these were taken, they were also airbrushed and perfected to make her look like that.


----------



## Jahpson

and lets not forget that she was rock hard Pre-kevin. so its probably not hard to get back to how you use to be


----------



## LemonDrop

chaz said:


> I loved this pic of her.............she looked so fantastic!! Good to see her getting back to her old self in the newer pics I have seen!


 
She looks like such a baby here.  She looks so more like a woman now than a sexed up child.  I am glad she is healthy and doing well!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Monday's Final Britney Court Update! 






  Looks like we'll have to wait for a decision until tomorrow, y'all!
  The jury is dismissed and heading home now. Nothing has been decided... yet. We'll find out what happens at 9 a.m. tomorrow when the court reconvenes, so stay tuned!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Keeps Her Hopes High! 
















  The jury might still be deadlocked in her latest trial, but no legal woes are going to stop Britney Spears from seeing her boys!
  Check out the mother-of-two picking up her kids Sean Preston and Jayden James at school earlier today with a bright, beaming smile on her face...
  Keep smilin', Brit, no matter what happens!











​​


----------



## krisaya

Kimm992 said:


> Keep in mind that though she was in fantastic shape when these were taken, they were also airbrushed and perfected to make her look like that.



^Yes seriously, did everyone forget about Photoshop...


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney to Perform Live on Her Birthday! 







  Britney is set to return to live television to perform tracks from _Circus_, with an appearance on Good Morning America on December 2nd, the day of her 27th birthday!
  According to Page Six, NBC's Today show is supposed to be "fuming" at the loss of the pop princess' triumphant return to the live stage.
  We don't care what channel she's on, we're definitely tuning in!  Will you?


----------



## lostnexposed

I'm definitely tuning in. I keep waiting for a live performance, and I don't really care what show or network it's on. Though I think it'd be nice to see her on SNL.

and I haven't really read up on her case. Could she possibly do jail time if she's found guilty?


----------



## Bag Fetish

BREAKING NEWS: MISTRIAL IN BRITNEY CASE 








The judge in Britney's driving without a license case has just declared a MISTRIAL after the jury was unable to reach a unanimous verdict.
  Ten of the twelve jurors believed Britney was not guilty of the charge that she didn't have a valid California driver's license when she side-swiped a parked car last summer, while two thought Britney was guilty.
  What happens now? The prosecution could retry Britney on the charges. 
  This ain't over yet y'all!
  Stay Tuned.


----------



## fashiongirl26

BRITNEY'S CASE DISMISSED!!!! 
Now she can put all this legal crap behind her and concentrate on living a positive and healthy life.

http://music.msn.com/music/article.aspx/?news=335661&gt1=28102


----------



## Belle49

I'll be watching any live performance she does


----------



## Cat

Hope she wears something with sleeves .
http://x17online.com/celebrities/britney_spears/wax_me_baby_one_more_time-10152008.php


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Cat said:


> Hope she wears something with sleeves .
> http://x17online.com/celebrities/britney_spears/wax_me_baby_one_more_time-10152008.php



Wow there are some shocking comments on that site


----------



## Veelyn

Bag Fetish said:


> Britney Keeps Her Hopes High!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jury might still be deadlocked in her latest trial, but no legal woes are going to stop Britney Spears from seeing her boys!
> Check out the mother-of-two picking up her kids Sean Preston and Jayden James at school earlier today with a bright, beaming smile on her face...
> Keep smilin', Brit, no matter what happens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
I am so proud of her for getting her life back on track. You can tell that her kids truly make her happy.


----------



## NicolesCloset

she looks cute here. That simple yellow tank is so cute too.


----------



## effinhaute

Britney Spears has an ominous new accessory -- a ring Adnan Ghalib made for her during the bad ol' days -- identical to the one he wore. For the love of Sam Lutfi!




Our spies say she's definitely still in touch with Adnan. As for a relationship ... we just don't know.

The conservatorship wonder has been doing great lately. Hopefully the bling isn't foreshadowing a return to her unbeweaveable days of yore.


----------



## lostnexposed

nooo, no adnan please!


----------



## Veelyn

No, please don't Brit!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

It's the Great Pumpkin, Britney Spears! 
















  Britney Spears took her adorable sons to the celebs' favorite pumpkin patch yesterday! The whole family -- all dressed in stripes -- looked like they were having a great time as Sean and Jayden frolicked among the pumpkins.
  Last year, Britney dressed up like a pirate wench and a sexy tiger...whaddya think she's gonna dress up as this year?


----------



## Veelyn

Her kids are too cute.


----------



## cocogirl07

Veelyn said:


> I am so proud of her for getting her life back on track. You can tell that her kids truly make her happy.


 
ITA! those kids make her face glow


----------



## deeliciouz

She is looking SO good!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i agree!

i'd love to her sans extensions, her hair is a good length now and i'm sure it would look cute!


----------



## bannYlein

I would say: britney is baaack!


----------



## mcb100

hooray for brit! she's really doing better these days


----------



## lostnexposed

her hair has got to be close to shoulder length by now. why doesn't she just rock it?


----------



## gucci lover

remember last year around this time?  she's made a complete turn around for the better


----------



## cocogirl07

*Britney's Dad Named Permanent Conservator of Her Affairs*

By Ken Lee
Originally posted Tuesday October 28, 2008 06:50 PM EDT





Britney Spears's father, Jamie, has been named permanent conservator of his daughter's affairs, a Los Angeles court ruled on Tuesday. He was also named permanent co-conservator of her estate, along with an attorney, Andrew Wallet. 

"I've met several times with [Britney] and she requested that I not object to the permanent conservatorship," the singer's court-appointed lawyer Samuel Ingham said in open court. 

Commissioner Reva Goetz stated that the permanent conservatorship was "necessary and appropriate." 

Experts say, however, that the permanent status doesn't necessarily mean forever. 

"People shouldn't read too much into the word 'permanent'" explains Terry K. Wasserman, a mental health lawyer not involved with this case. "In many cases, it's just a formality to avoid having to renew a temporary status over and over again." 

A source close to Spears concurs, saying, "This is by no means something that's going to last forever. The conservatorship being made permanent in name is primarily to ensure increased time with her children, and provide support for her music and work goals." 

Adds Wasserman: "Ms. Spears can regain control of her life anytime &#8211; as long as her doctors feel she's able to manage her own affairs."


----------



## Nola

She looks completely adorable in the striped shirt!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I'm glad brit's dad is still looking after things, with luck this will only help things to get  better for her.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Obviously, the courts find she's incapable of managing her own finances. I think she's been doing so much better with her father in charge. It's sad that a grown woman can't be trusted, but it looks like it's in everyone's best interest. I hope she can continue to turn her life around.


----------



## chaz

gucci lover said:


> remember last year around this time? she's made a complete turn around for the better


 
OMG Yes!!! She has made such a turnaround,its so good to see.I know it makes for great publications sales,but its so hard to watch someone crash and burn in such a painful way.I'm so pleased she's looking better,doing better and spending time with her boys,truly lovely to see


----------



## lostnexposed

cocogirl07 said:


> *Britney's Dad Named Permanent Conservator of Her Affairs*
> 
> By Ken Lee
> Originally posted Tuesday October 28, 2008 06:50 PM EDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears's father, Jamie, has been named permanent conservator of his daughter's affairs, a Los Angeles court ruled on Tuesday. He was also named permanent co-conservator of her estate, along with an attorney, Andrew Wallet.
> 
> "I've met several times with [Britney] and she requested that I not object to the permanent conservatorship," the singer's court-appointed lawyer Samuel Ingham said in open court.
> 
> Commissioner Reva Goetz stated that the permanent conservatorship was "necessary and appropriate."
> 
> Experts say, however, that the permanent status doesn't necessarily mean forever.
> 
> "People shouldn't read too much into the word 'permanent'" explains Terry K. Wasserman, a mental health lawyer not involved with this case. "In many cases, it's just a formality to avoid having to renew a temporary status over and over again."
> 
> A source close to Spears concurs, saying, "This is by no means something that's going to last forever. The conservatorship being made permanent in name is primarily to ensure increased time with her children, and provide support for her music and work goals."
> 
> Adds Wasserman: "Ms. Spears can regain control of her life anytime  as long as her doctors feel she's able to manage her own affairs."



that's good!
I think she still needs it. If she gets back control too fast too soon, she might go downhill again. I think in time, she will be ready...but for now, it's good that her dad is there....


----------



## RoseMary

*New Rehearsal Pics Of Britney*


----------



## lostnexposed

i want a video.....is she honestly gonna make us wait till dec to see a performancE?


----------



## caitlin1214

What's wonderful is that she's the one to suggest that her lawyer not object to the conservatorship. She knows this is good for her and she knows this is working for her.


----------



## Korilynn

I'm so proud of her! 
She looks soooo happy with her boys!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lostnexposed said:


> that's good!
> I think she still needs it. If she gets back control too fast too soon, she might go downhill again. I think in time, she will be ready...but for now, it's good that her dad is there....



yeah, i was going to say the same thing. and it's even better that she KNOWS she still needs her dad around. 

i'm glad her parents are finally looking out for her best interest. it seemed in the past that her mom was a bit more concerned about britney's fame and career rather than her well being. but of course that's just my impression.


----------



## lostnexposed

which is why I'm glad that her mom is not the one who's a conservator. I wonder how different things would be if she was?


----------



## caitlin1214

People Magazine just unveiled her new album cover:







http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20237333,00.html


----------



## RedSoleAddict

^gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Oh I also wanted to add, after she was going through that crazy time in her life I thought I would never see her looking like that again. Even if she did, I assumed I would have those pictures in my head of how rough she looked. I was completely wrong and I'm happy about it. Britney was smokin' hot and is once again. Yay!


----------



## Korilynn

caitlin1214 said:


> People Magazine just unveiled her new album cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20237333,00.html


 
She looks Great!


----------



## twiggers

She looks fab! And the next single will be 'Circus'!


----------



## candypants1100

woo hoo, lovin the new album cover!


----------



## lostnexposed

I can't wait!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

You know, I kind of teared up when I saw that album cover again.


I am just so happy for her.

Her kids have their mom back, she's happy and healthy, and now people will focus on her more than her personal life.


----------



## envyme

Thank God for her dad!! He's doing a great job!!


----------



## imashopaholic

She looks great on the album cover.


----------



## lulu212121

RedSoleAddict said:


> Oh I also wanted to add, after she was going through that crazy time in her life I thought I would never see her looking like that again. Even if she did, I assumed I would have those pictures in my head of how rough she looked. I was completely wrong and I'm happy about it. Britney was smokin' hot and is once again. Yay!


 
I am glad her dad is staying in control of her. But... I unfortunately still see a *mother of two* who relinquished custody, the tractor sex guy, Adnan, etc... She has a lot of explaining to do. I hope she doesn't expect people to just forget so she doesn't have to own up to it. I guess her so called interview will tell.


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ I look at it this way, it takes a bigger /stronger person to stand up and say " I cant do it" the kids are better of there. She's by far not perfect but neither are a lot of us... she did what she thought was right for her and for her kids. I'm glad she saw that and the kids are doing well because of it. So many would have take the kids and fell back into bad ways.. not good. She herself isnt 100% and she/her dad can see that, i'm glad her dad is there for her and to help guide her.


----------



## Korilynn

lulu212121 said:


> I am glad her dad is staying in control of her. But... I unfortunately still see a *mother of two* who relinquished custody, *the tractor sex guy*, Adnan, etc... She has a lot of explaining to do. I hope she doesn't expect people to just forget so she doesn't have to own up to it. I guess her so called interview will tell.


 
Tractor sex? Did I miss something?


----------



## caitlin1214

She knows that she's not ready for full custody just yet but she's getting there.


----------



## *Lo

lulu212121 said:


> I am glad her dad is staying in control of her. But... I unfortunately still see a *mother of two* who relinquished custody, the tractor sex guy, Adnan, etc... She has a lot of explaining to do. I hope she doesn't expect people to just forget so she doesn't have to own up to it. I guess her so called interview will tell.


 
Why does the public deserve an explanation?  I dont agree with that, I mean if she does choose to explain her situation to us great, but I dont think she has to explain anything reguarding her personal life to anyone except her family and children.  I dont know if anyone can ever understand what other people go through in their lives without being a part of it.  This is JMO.  Oh and what is tractor sex?


----------



## sierrasun1

I think it's great that she is coming out with an album... but, is she working towards regaining some custody of her 2 kids?   I'm sure she is; but, it just rubs me the wrong way seeing her chase after the same "pop career" that is rumored to have led her down a path of self-destruction.  She's nearly 27, isn't she??   It would be nice to see her use her resources to reach out to others with mental illness or raise general awareness of the condition to young people.    

All responsibility seems to lie in her dad and K-fed.  Not her.  And, she seems to be perfectly fine with that.  I'd love for her to thrive on her own and show her own strength.  Yes, it's a group effort; but, I'd like to see her take the lead.  Go, Britney!!


----------



## ellewoods

She looks beautiful on the new album cover!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Bag Fetish said:


> ^^ I look at it this way, it takes a bigger /stronger person to stand up and say " I cant do it" the kids are better of there. She's by far not perfect but neither are a lot of us... she did what she thought was right for her and for her kids. I'm glad she saw that and the kids are doing well because of it. So many would have take the kids and fell back into bad ways.. not good. She herself isnt 100% and she/her dad can see that, i'm glad her dad is there for her and to help guide her.



i agree. not everyone is always capable of doing all the right way, all on their own. and that doesn't make them worse people, ESPECIALLY if they know that and can realize what IS the best thing for their kids. she a good enough mother to know that being selfish and keeping her kids and her affairs only to herself isn't the best thing right now. 

bottom line is: SHE MADE A GOOD CHOICE. who cares what she did before or what kinds of problems she may have... ultimately, she chose what was right for her kids. who can complain about that?

and i also feel that she doesn't owe anyone an explanation. outside of her kids and her family, why does anyone else supposedly deserve one? i don't get it.


----------



## misschbby

i dont like the new cover ( ducks for cover)


----------



## juniormint

misschbby said:


> i dont like the new cover ( ducks for cover)


 
Yup, the photoshop has been done to where it doesn't really look like her.  She is looking so good lately, it's a shame they had to overdo it.  I think it's mainly around the eyes.


----------



## lostnexposed

misschbby said:


> i dont like the new cover ( ducks for cover)



uh oh!

*throws eggs at misschbby*

haha..kidding!


----------



## Belle49

She looks great and yes it has been photo shopped however they didn't take away from her and she doesn't look like anything different


----------



## Veelyn

Brit looks great on her album cover.


----------



## twiggers

From JustJared:


Madonna To Perform With Britney Spears AND Justin Timberlake Tomorrow
Just Jared
Yesterday, 6:56 PM

Madonna will be performing tomorrow in Los Angeles with both Justin Timberlake AND Britney Spears, according to RyanSeacrest.com.

This will all go down tomorrow on stage at L.A.&#8217;s Dodger Stadium during Madonna&#8217;s Sticky and Sweet Concert Tour.

This will be the first time Britney has appeared on stage with Madonna since their kissing during the opening act of the 2003 MTV Video Music Awards.

WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW!



**My comments*** Holy crap!!!! This would be amazing to see! Hopefully it'll hit YouTube quickly!


----------



## wordpast

WOW is right!!! I would LOVE to be there and see that live!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE: Britney Visits An Orthopedic Surgeon! 












  Britney Spears was spotted at an orthopedic surgeon's office in Beverly Hills just thirty minutes ago, and X17 photogs say the pop princess was there to have her knee checked out! Back in June of 2004, Britney underwent arthroscopic knee surgery after she injured herself during a video shoot, which resulted in her cancelling what was left of her North American Onyx Hotel tour. 





_archive picture from 2004 when Britney had her last surgery_
  Hopefully this is just a routine checkup and not something serious - we'd hate for an old injury to prevent her from performing! Do you think this will have any affect on her Circus tour?!


----------



## twiggers

From just jared:

The Womanizer songbird just won Best Album of the Year Award during the MTV Europe Awards today in Liverpool, England. She wasn&#8217;t in attendance for the awards, but did have a thank you speech ready. Watch her acceptance speech here. Britney also just won the award for Best Act.

Also according to BMGjapan.com, &#8220;Amnesia&#8221; is set to be a second bonus track after &#8220;Radar,&#8221; on Britney&#8217;s upcoming album, Circus.


----------



## Bag Fetish

BRITNEY UPDATE - QUEEN B IS IN THE HOUSE!!! 




*

Britney has arrived at Dodger's Stadium, y'all -- the site of Madonna's Sticky & Sweet concert date tonight ... Does it mean the rumors are true? Will Brit perform? Will Justin join the reigning pop queen and pop princess on stage?*
*Or could Britney just be going to check out one of her favorite performers ... from a box seat?*
*But why would she arrive so early???*
*X17 will be inside the concert and we'll be bringing you live updates on X17online.com so stay tuned!*


----------



## Bag Fetish

Glad Brit has been keeping it pretty low key. I think not only does she need it but its good go her kids. I'm glad that she's doing better and planning on a tour, it will do her some good to get back into things.


----------



## lostnexposed

did she perform??? is she going to? what time is it suppose to be?

*off to stake out x17*


----------



## lostnexposed

ok..so i was staking out x17 and brit did perform but there's no videos yet.


----------



## gucci lover

^^i can't wait to see it!


----------



## imashopaholic

Here's the video of Britney's performance with Madonna. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auz6IXaSFzI


----------



## imashopaholic

Exes Britney Spears and Justin Timberlake kept their distance at L.A.&#8217;s Dodger Stadium last night as they joined Madonna on stage, separately, to perform "Human Nature" and "4 Minutes" respectively, during the Material Girl&#8217;s latest stop on the _Sticky & Sweet Tour_.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Thats awesome, Good for her!


----------



## gucci lover

Awwwwwwwww she looked beautiful.  I hope Britney has her own concert tour as well.  
I'm soooooooooo there if she does! Where's Justin?


----------



## Belle49

Awwww good for her. She looked great


----------



## oogiewoogie

She's looking awesome!


----------



## karo

imashopaholic said:


> Exes Britney Spears and Justin Timberlake kept their distance at L.A.s Dodger Stadium last night as they joined Madonna on stage, separately, to perform "Human Nature" and "4 Minutes" respectively, during the Material Girls latest stop on the _Sticky & Sweet Tour_.


 Wow, at first I thought these were some old pics because Brit looks so good and young, but then I saw Madonna's old wrinkled face, so these must be new! Brit looks gorgeous.


----------



## shu

Does anyone think her hair looks weird? Like there's too much forehead??? I can't stop staring at it!

Other than that, can't wait to watch the video!!


----------



## karo

*Britney Spears* rocks out a pair of Paige Oakland jeans in coal as she accompanies her father, *Jamie Spears*, to the doctors office on Thursday afternoon in Los Angeles.


----------



## karo

Britney's really back! She looks fabulous, love the outfit.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Awww Britney looks so cute! Not a fan of the pants, though I quite like her hair..


----------



## kissfrommars

I'm so happy for her, her appearance was wonderful and her hair looks better than ever!


----------



## ShelleyBaby

She looks great, although I agree about her big forehead. It doesn't matter though, 'cause she's awesome.


----------



## leafsgirl

she looks so pretty!!


----------



## lostnexposed

Oooh...she looks good. and I know she has her bod back and stuff but I'm glad that she chose to keep everything covered up.

Now I just have to wait around for more videos to pop up. all the videos Ive found so far have no sound?


----------



## lostnexposed

argh...I just realized that my sound is not working for youtube but works for everything else. hmmm


----------



## MichelleAntonia

britney looks awesome!
madonna on the other hand... of course she's in amazing shape and looks great for her age, heck, ANY age, but... no matter how good you look, a fifty year old woman in a getup like that prancing around a stage? even for her it's reached its limit imo


----------



## i_love_yorkie

MichelleAntonia said:


> britney looks awesome!
> madonna on the other hand... of course she's in amazing shape and looks great for her age, heck, ANY age, but... no matter how good you look, a fifty year old woman in a getup like that prancing around a stage? even for her it's reached its limit imo



you took the words out of my mouth


----------



## ShelleyBaby

Madonna looks like an old hag IMO. She needs to shut up already.


----------



## krisaya

Britney looks really pretty on stage. I'm glad she was well dressed ... unlike Madonna... she needs to stop.


----------



## karo

Following a big performance alongside Madonna on Thursday night, Britney Spears apparently was in the need of a little hometown relaxation.
The Gimme More singer, along with her two sons, Sean Preston and Jayden James, were spotted arriving in Kentwood, Louisiana on Friday morning (November 7).


----------



## Korilynn

Her boys are getting so big! 

I wonder if she'll have more babies one day....


----------



## lostnexposed

^hopefully in the future when things are settled down. I wonder if she's dating anyone right now. she needs a guy who's not after her $$$ or 15 minutes.


----------



## Korilynn

^^ I know. I'd love to see her dating a good guy!  But I think she likes regular guys and not celeb guys, and they're usually after the money!


----------



## lostnexposed

yeah...maybe she thinks that by dating a regular guy, her public life won't be under a microscope 24/7 like it was when she was with JT...but the regular guys she chooses end up being such douchebags


----------



## imashopaholic

It's so good to see her happy and with her boys again.


----------



## Nola

Britney looks so beautiful!


----------



## Sternchen

I'm so happy that she's getting back on track!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i think brit needs to spend some time on her own, no guys for a while. which she has been doing. she's been doing so well and she's back on track, she doesn't need any complications right now. it's not like the boys need a man in their lives, their father seems to be there for them. 

i just want her to take things slow and concentrate only on her kids and herself.


----------



## candypants1100

i love her, i cant wait for the dec 1 (or is it the 2nd?) performance


----------



## knics33

MichelleAntonia said:


> i think brit needs to spend some time on her own, no guys for a while. which she has been doing. she's been doing so well and she's back on track, she doesn't need any complications right now. it's not like the boys need a man in their lives, their father seems to be there for them.
> 
> i just want her to take things slow and concentrate only on her kids and herself.



Yes- definitely! I completely agree with you.


----------



## Belle49

I want her back with JT (I thought they were sooooooooo cute together)


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney's Son Jayden Hospitalized*

http://www.etonline.com/n.../2008/11/67506/index.html 



  A source confirms to ET that *Britney Spears*' son, *Jayden James*, has been admitted to the hospital.


  The two-year-old was rushed to the emergency room when he became ill.
  The family was on a trip to Britney's family home in Kentwood, Louisiana. We're told the family has been by his side throughout.


----------



## lostnexposed

Yeah....but I think that's done and over with.

Why do we have to wait so long to see the performance and the interview. I have no patience


----------



## RoseMary

Britney Spears rushed her two-year-old son Jayden James to hospital yesterday after he suffered a suspected seizure during a long-awaited family trip to her hometown. 

In what could be a devastating setback for the singer, who has just got her life back on track after a public meltdown earlier this year, Jayden James was raced to the emergency ward after lapsing into a "vague and unresponsive" state. 

The toddler fell ill yesterday afternoon at the family home in Kentwood, Louisiana. The entire Spears clan made the 25-mile dash to Southwest Mississippi Regional Medical Centre, Mississippi. 

Doctors were unable to pinpoint the problem straight away and kept the toddler in for overnight observation. 

Reports suggest a distraught Britney, refused to leave his side and asked for a bed next to him in the ward. 

Her ex-husband, Kevin Federline, is now believed to be making plans to jet out of Los Angeles to be at Jayden's bedside. 

It's the first time Britney has been allowed to leave California with sons Sean Preston, 3, and Jayden since their dad K-Fed was given full custody in July. 


Source: MSN


----------



## lostnexposed

I hope JJ is alright!!!!


----------



## RoseMary

yeah, me too!


----------



## Bag Fetish

what a cutie!


----------



## RoseMary

Britney Spears's trip home with her sons this weekend took an unexpected serious turn when her 2-year-old Jayden was rushed to a Kentwood-area hospital at 1:30 p.m. Sunday. But the toddler is "fine," according to a source close to the family. 

*"He's doing fine," *the source tells PEOPLE. "They kept him overnight." 

Jayden was taken to the hospital after *suffering "a terrible allergic reaction*. He had hives, was itchy and irritable," according to the source, who says that Britney Spears and her mother, Lynne, spent the night at the hospital with Jayden. 

As for what caused the reaction, "They're just not sure," said the source. 

Just prior to the incident, Britney, Jamie Lynn, Bryan, Lynne and Jamie Spears were enjoying a fun afternoon at the family's Serenity mansion, the boys' first trip out of California with their mother since she lost custody. 

A rep for the family had no comment, and rep for Britney's ex-husband Kevin Federline also had no comment.


----------



## noon

aww poor Jayden, I hope he is going to be alright!


----------



## Jahpson

Bag Fetish said:


> what a cutie!


 

spitting image! its amazing


----------



## gillianna

Hope the poor kid did not get in to some of her meds or something.  I wonder if the kids are supervised as much as they should be. I doubt the hospital or her PR will ever give the true story of what went on.


----------



## candypants1100

poor thing, what a scare for britney i bet. glad to hear he is okay.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm glad he's all right.


----------



## gucci lover

Monday, November 10, 2008 
*Britney Spears and Jayden James Leave the Hospital*






Doing her best to preserve privacy during a recent medical scare, Britney Spears was spotted taking son Jayden James home from the Southwest Mississippi Regional Medical Center on Monday night (November 10).
The Gimme More singer was accompanied by her father, Jamie Spears, as well as a security staff member who helped rush the pop star into an awaiting vehicle.

 According to a statement posted on Britneys Web site, doctors revealed that young Jayden had a negative reaction to something he ingested. 
The full statement, which told that the discharge would take place tomorrow, read: Jayden James Federline was admitted to the Southwest Mississippi Regional Medical Center on Sunday, November 9th. Doctors concluded he had a reaction to something he ingested.


----------



## twiggers

^^^Hope this medical scare doesn't impact her visitation....I really hope it was just a food allergy! I can't imagine the kids being unsupervised though...both her Mom and Dad were there!


----------



## imashopaholic

Ditto. I hope he's alright and that Britney's visitation isn't affected.


----------



## gucci lover

i heard on E! news that earlier reports of a seizure were false and Jayden only had an allergic reaction.  Anyone else hear anything different?


----------



## Wild_Rose

gucci lover said:


> Awwwwwwwww she looked beautiful.  I hope Britney has her own concert tour as well.
> I'm soooooooooo there if she does! Where's Justin?


Justin was on stage later with Madonna for "4 minutes"


----------



## caitlin1214

Kevin Federline said he will not be asking the court to investigate.

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20239747,00.html


----------



## chaz

twiggers said:


> ^^^Hope this medical scare doesn't impact her visitation....I really hope it was just a food allergy! I can't imagine the kids being unsupervised though...both her Mom and Dad were there!


 
I think if it was an allergy,and it sounds like it was to me, I agree with you,supervision does'nt come into it.My little girl is incredibly allergic to eggs,I did'nt know till I gave her some for her dinner,then she had the same reaction as JJ,soaring temp,covered in hives,bright red and non stop vomiting till she had purged it all.One of the most frightening things I have ever been through with her. After a trip to the hospital for a check over,and we were given the all clear it was confirmed she is very,very allergic to eggs.Maybe its the same type of thing with JJ,an allergy they did'nt know about till he was given something new to eat?


----------



## RedSoleAddict

They said on the radio here in Australia (yes god knows how accurate that is) that Jayden had an allergic reaction to seafood.


----------



## *Katie

Belle49 said:


> I want her back with JT (I thought they were sooooooooo cute together)




Same! Haha, still hoping over here!!


----------



## Belle49

Why would Kevin or anyone want to have anyone look into what happen? I mean it's normal for kids to have allergic reactions. Not like Britt did it on purpose.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i think people were suggesting that the seizure "might" be due to him getting into some medication or other substance. which is total conjecture. things like this happen with little kid's health, it's not all that uncommon. kevin is a dad, i'm sure he probably knows that.


----------



## twiggers

^^^^I was just saying that because often in custody battles these types of scares are grounds for visitation changes...or at the very least they can be used to get everyone back into court again.


----------



## gillianna

On one yahoo news site they said it might have been medication or food?  Who is to say and of course if it was medication that is not something one would want to let people know about.  Things  can happen in a few seconds of kids being left alone.  A friend's niece was at her house with her mother.  The adults were sitting talking and the niece who I think was about 3 went upstairs in to the bedroom and ate a sleeping pill that was on the counter.  She had to go to the hospital and it was horrible.  Was the aunt at fault?  No but when you have 2 adults who are supposed to be watching a child and the child is able to get to another part of the house and in to things then accidents can happen.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

twiggers said:


> ^^^^I was just saying that because often in custody battles these types of scares are grounds for visitation changes...or at the very least they can be used to get everyone back into court again.



yeah, for sure. if the other parent wants to use it as such. but i kevin seems civil. sure, he might be a loser, but i think he's shown a lot of decency in this whole thing, and shown that he cares about his kids more than one upping britney.


----------



## twiggers

^^yea, it does seem like things have been pretty civil now! Which is really the best for the kids!


----------



## gucci lover

Tuesday, November 11, 2008 
*Britney and Jamie Lynn Spears: Alligator Alley!*






Now that her son Jayden James is out of the hospital, Britney Spears is breathing much easier. And earlier today she was spotted with members at an alligator and turtle farm.
The Gimme More songstress was joined by her sister Jamie Lynn (with daughter Maddie Briann), mother Lynne, and her two sons Jayden James and Sean Preston on a tour of the massive wildlife park near her hometown of Kentwood, Louisiana.



And Miss Spears looked to be having a marvelous time with her family and friends, apparently goofing around and laughing throughout the afternoon.
This trip is the first one Britney has been allowed with her boys since she lost custody of them earlier this year. Lets just hope Jaydens hospitalization doesnt complicate things!


----------



## gucci lover




----------



## MichelleAntonia

britney looks great! her sister looks SO young, my goodness i can't believe she's a mother herself.


----------



## imashopaholic

Great to see the family together and happy (not to mention healthy) again.


----------



## lostnexposed

her boys are so adorable. I just want to pinch their cheeks.

I still can't believe that Jamie Lynn is a mother either


----------



## Veelyn

Good to see her family together.

I too can't believe Jamie Lynn is a mother.


----------



## twiggers

Sneak listen at a bunch of tracks from the new CD 

http://www.ktu.com/cc-common/news/sections/special/britneyspears2.html?dontcacheme=1


----------



## envyme

I am so rooting for Britney!!


----------



## lostnexposed

twiggers said:


> Sneak listen at a bunch of tracks from the new CD
> 
> http://www.ktu.com/cc-common/news/sections/special/britneyspears2.html?dontcacheme=1



Thanks! I've been wondering when we were going to get a leak.


----------



## lostnexposed

ok..I like "Circus" but I haven't really gotten into the others yet.


----------



## RoseMary

*Behind the scenes - new photoshoot *


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## effinhaute

pretty! and I like all the songs! can't wait until I can buy it off itunes! thanks for posting.


----------



## imashopaholic

I want her wigs! They look great. And so does she.


----------



## candypants1100

http://www.accesshollywood.com/vide...deo&__source=ah|widget|Access Hollywood Video
this is a hysterical video of britney impersonating her dad while he dad sits there almost dies laughing. its so funny.


----------



## caitlin1214

My favorite part in Womanizer is when she goes, "You call me crazy. I got your crazy."



I'm listening to the Circus preview right now. I really like Circus. I also like Kill the Lights and Unusual You.


----------



## NicolesCloset

caitlin that is my favorite part too... I love it!!!  
She looks amazing.


----------



## *Katie

I'm so happy for Britney now, she seems so much happier, and her family is all smiles, aww....and she looks gorgeous in her photoshoot, cant wait to see the pics/video/w-e it is


----------



## knics33

^haha- that video of her impersonating her dad is soooo funny!


----------



## candypants1100

isn't it?! i think she's so funny! i really liked her on snl!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Was her dad crying in the video?? He was wiping his eyes, was he that hurt?


----------



## Sternchen

Circus is leaking!!!1 

I freaking love Circus and "If U Seek Amy"


----------



## candypants1100

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Was her dad crying in the video?? He was wiping his eyes, was he that hurt?



lol no, he was laughing so hard he was crying. i think at the end you can hear him laughing and he says something like, 'ah that was funny, that just killed me' ahah


----------



## cocogirl07

Yes that video of her impersonating her dad was hilarious! I am so happy she is doing better!


----------



## caitlin1214

"Britney Spears! Get your ass in here!"


----------



## omgblonde

Sternchen said:


> Circus is leaking!!!1
> 
> I freaking love Circus and "If U Seek Amy"


I'm so excited!! I love all the songs so far!


----------



## noon

Just listened to the leak tracks. The new album sounds good!


----------



## glamgirl84

^ Me too! It sounds so good! Good for her!!


----------



## imashopaholic

Just heard her leaked album... and LOVE IT! Especially 'Circus' and 'Out From Under'.


----------



## Veelyn

lmao.. that video is hilarious!


----------



## Sternchen

I loooooove Circus, If You Seek Amy, and Out from Under


----------



## jillybean307

LOVE the new album. It's definitely her best album yet! Amnesia & If You Seek Amy are my favorites.


----------



## gucci lover

When does her album drop?  I can't wait to buy it.


----------



## Belle49

^^ Dec 2.

I have it pre-orederd on I-Tunes already


----------



## lostnexposed

hopefully her new album can debut at #1.


----------



## Belle49

It's already #4 on I-tunes and that's just pre-order.


----------



## impulsive_

I pre-ordered but downloaded the leak I couldn't wait to hear it. This album is freaking hot!!


----------



## gucci lover

Belle49 said:


> ^^ Dec 2.
> 
> I have it pre-orederd on I-Tunes already


 
Thanks, I can't wait!


----------



## Lec8504

I can't wait to buy her album also!  Go brit!


----------



## fufu

just listen to some of her songs, nice  Can't wait for her debut.


----------



## pursegrl12

where can you listen to the leaked songs????????


----------



## RoseMary

*New Britney Promo Pic*


----------



## RoseMary

*Britney out in Malibu smoking*


----------



## Veelyn

According to sources close to *Britney*, the Circus Princess wrote a track for former Pap Sleaze *Adnan Ghalib* on her upcoming album as a "gift to him."
Nicole Morier of the band Electrocute - who helped BritBrit pen the song _Mmm Papi_ - admits to _Us Weekly_ that the song is "about someone. I'm sure you can guess."
We guess that with lyrics like - "You love it when I'm freaking out / Things get rough and there's no doubt / You will always be there for me" - it does seem a little obvious.
Although, we hope it isn't true! BritBrit did not look good being dragged behind that Landing Strip Sleazebag!
A source close to Ghalib claims the two are in "constant contact" and the they never stopped dating.
Which is why he claimed to be shopping around a sex tape, right?
Ah yes, that's love. Certainly lyric-worthy!
As for Spears' upcoming tour, her father, Jamie, is going to do his best to keep things clean and professional, requiring all the dancers to submit to drug tests.
Should have done that in the first place - we could have avoided that whole *FedEx* fiasco altogether.


----------



## Veelyn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqMJqgKGmsk

[Talks about her marriage]


----------



## Veelyn

Maybe I'm late but... Brit has a new documentary coming out on Nov. 30 on MTV that I can't wait to see.


----------



## impulsive_

Yes I'm intrigued to see her documentary. She seems incredibly open.

Still listening to circus. Such a hot album.


----------



## *Katie

Im so excited about her documentary, and the new album is great, wish she'd just stop smoking tho. ick


----------



## effinhaute

SHE'S baaaack! *Britney Spears* is gearing up to perform live in Bryant Park on "GMA" on Dec. 2 to promote her new album and single, "Womanizer." Sources said, "Everybody wanted her - she was the big get - but 'GMA' and ABC outfoxed the 'Today' and NBC." While Spears has yet to decide if she'll do an interview, she's coming out with an MTV special in which she talks about her trying last two years. NBC suits are said to be "fuming" at losing Spears.


Woohoo! I am going to try to go see her then!


----------



## Veelyn

*Britney Spears*' new 90 minute special documentary, titled _Britney: For The Record_, has the former pop queen talking candidly about her life and her feelings. And during the MTV special, she compares her life to being in jail.
Brit Brit says, "*There&#8217;s no excitement, there&#8217;s no passion*. I have really good days, and then I have bad days. Even when you go to jail, y'know, there&#8217;s the time when you&#8217;re gonna get out. But in this situation, it&#8217;s never ending. It&#8217;s just like Groundhog Day every day."
Awwwwwwww. That's so sad! Then, again, that's probably the whole point of the documentary, to make us feel sad for Brit.
Mission accomplished! And it hasn't even aired yet!
Spears also opens up about her life post the crazy meltdown, head-shaving incident. 
Says Brit Brit, "I think it&#8217;s too in control. If I wasn&#8217;t under the restraints I&#8217;m under, I&#8217;d feel so liberated. When I tell them the way I feel, it&#8217;s like they hear but they&#8217;re really not listening. If you do something wrong in your work, you can move on, but I&#8217;m having to pay for a long time."
Wow. She's being very candid. We like it!
Brit adds, "I never wanted to become one of those prisoner people. I always wanted to feel free. I think I've learnt my lesson now and enough is enough."


----------



## pursegrl12

Veelyn said:


> "*Theres no excitement, theres no passion*.


 
hi, welcome to life.


----------



## imashopaholic

Haha yeah once you're off the drugs and other influences, life is one big rollercoaster full of ups and _downs_!


----------



## lostnexposed

Im excited!!!!

I really hope she sings live, like how she used to when she first started out. and if its only 1 song, I don't see why she can't sing live right? either way, im excited to see a performance


----------



## Veelyn

*Britney Spears craves freedom amid career upswing*

Thursday, November 20, 2008 2:13 PM EST 
The Associated Press 



NEW YORK (AP) &#8212; Britney Spears is craving more freedom.
In an upcoming behind-the-scenes documentary, the 26-year-old pop star says: "If I wasn't under the restraints that I'm under right now, with all the lawyers and doctors and people analyzing me every day and all that kind of stuff ... I'd feel so liberated, and feel like myself."
The 90-minute film, "Britney: For the Record," airs Nov. 30 on MTV and the LOGO network. She is shown backstage at the MTV Video Music Awards; recording her new album, "Circus"; dodging the paparazzi; and goofing off with her father, Jamie, who controls her personal and financial affairs.


----------



## gucci lover

starbucks run  - she's soooo skinny!


----------



## candypants1100

^wow and shes wearing makeup! brit! woohooooo soo happy she's back!


----------



## Bag Fetish

So does anyone think she will get back with Kevin?

I have  a feeling it will happen.


----------



## Bag Fetish

imashopaholic said:


> Haha yeah once you're off the drugs and other influences, life is one big rollercoaster full of ups and _downs_!



Being bi-polar life is like that even while on the drugs... its not easy.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

Bag Fetish said:


> So does anyone think she will get back with Kevin?
> 
> I have a feeling it will happen.


Good God, I hope not. He's a good dad and stuff, but I don't think he and Britney are right together.

I can't wait to see this documentary. When does it air?


----------



## Veelyn

^ ITA. I HOPE she does NOT get back with Kevin. I wish she would meet a nice "southern gentleman" type, like from her hometown or something. But it's hard, because EVERYONE knows who Britney Spears is, and if I was her, I'd be questioning if they really liked me, or they liked my status, etc. 

Anyways, she is looking so great.


----------



## Veelyn

Shelley- It airs on MTV on Nov. 30. [I do believe]


----------



## sara999

danm she looks great there!!!


i love britbrit but i hate the cover. it just does her no justice. it's a weird outfit, an awkward pose and the photoshop was done badly. it could've been so much better - but i don't think she had much say in the cover


----------



## legaldiva

OMG.  I can't believe it.  I can't wait til Dec. 2.  This is going to be the best pop album ever made.  I just know it.


----------



## lostnexposed

I don't think she should get back with Kevin either. Sure, he's a good dad now but they're just not the right fit. Good friends= sure, Husband and wife= I don't think so.

A nice Southern gentleman would be good for her...but it seems like she tends to like guys with a little badboy attitude.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Perhaps she should have rethought her first marriage.... someone not in the spot light, someone down to earth....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks so good in these last pics, wow!


----------



## ShelleyBaby

Didn't she already marry someone from her southern home town and annul it after 55 hours? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for the airdate Veelyn.


----------



## Belle49

http://www.tmz.com/2008/11/21/refurbished-britney-unveiled/


She looks AMAZING in that photo.

Sorry I don't know how to post it


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lostnexposed said:


> I don't think she should get back with Kevin either. Sure, he's a good dad now but they're just not the right fit. Good friends= sure, Husband and wife= I don't think so.



yep, my thinking exactly.

they work WAY better as functional divorced parents it seems. leave it that way, brit!


----------



## twiggers

In the promo for the documentary she admits the marriage was a mistake....so I can't see her going back to him!


----------



## imashopaholic

gucci lover said:


>


 
She looks happy and healthy here, but that blush!!


----------



## Sternchen

I can't wait to see this documentary!  When does it come on again?

She been looking great lately!


----------



## noon

I really want to see the documentary too!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

imashopaholic said:


> She looks happy and healthy here, but that blush!!



she looks AMAZING!


----------



## Korilynn

Sternchen said:


> I can't wait to see this documentary! When does it come on again?
> 
> She been looking great lately!


 
Its supposed to be on Nov 30th...on MTV. I think 10 pm....but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## candypants1100

^yea, i think you're right


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Korilynn said:


> Its supposed to be on Nov 30th...on MTV. I think 10 pm....but I'm not 100% sure.




oh, thanks. i want to see it for sure. that's sunday after thanksgiving, right?


----------



## sweetlove

gucci lover said:


>



She looks gorgeous! totally OT, but does anybody know where those jeans are from?


----------



## zilnro

They look like true religion jeans.


----------



## kissfrommars

yes they are true religions


----------



## forchanel

She's been looking a lot better recently!! I'm glad she's getting back on top of her game.


----------



## candypants1100

i read she is doing a surprise performance tonight on the ama....hmm we'll see.


----------



## lostnexposed

so did she?


----------



## impulsive_

lostnexposed said:


> so did she?


----------



## *Katie

Does anyone knwo the sunglasses she si wearing there? I want to buy some for the summer, in the sales  lol


----------



## Bag Fetish

Did she preform at the AMA's?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ShelleyBaby said:


> Didn't she already marry someone from her southern home town and annul it after 55 hours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the airdate Veelyn.


 


 I love that smiley


----------



## Veelyn

ShelleyBaby said:


> Didn't she already marry someone from her southern home town and annul it after 55 hours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the airdate Veelyn.


 
Yes.

Oh, haha, I didn't even see this. YW


----------



## ShelleyBaby

I saved a bunch of smilies from another forum I used and uploaded them to Photobucket.


----------



## Korilynn

UK people who want to watch the Britney Documentary: Its on Sky1 at 8pm on Dec 1st.


----------



## karo

*Britney Spears* takes the December 11 cover of *Rolling Stone*, out Friday. Here are some preview quotes via USA Today:
*Brit feeling like an old fart*: I feel like an old person now. I do! I go to bed at, like, 9:30 every night, and I dont go out or anything.
*Her manager Larry Rudolph on his expectations*: This is going to be the album that cements her legend status.
*Rolling Stone on getting Brit for their cover feature*: [Interviewing the star was a] rigorously micromanaged process.We were never left alone together, and my questions had to be submitted ahead of time for approval.
*Brit gets to go on dates, supervised by her assistant, Brett, and Rudolphs colleague, Adam Leber*: Right when we got there, we just knew it was just bad. He looked like an older version of Harry Potter, but skinnier.  So I had to get dessert first. And the other date I had, the guy was really, really tall and a lot older.  Were trying to ask him questions, like, OK, youre into martial arts, so what kind of martial arts are you into? And he was like, Oh, all kinds.  But you know how silly we are, so we were just cracking up.
*On her two sons Sean and Jayden*: Every time they come to visit me, I think about how theyre such special people [But they] are starting to learn words like stupid, and _Preston says the f-word_ now sometimes. He doesnt get it from us. He must get it from his daddy. I say it, but not around my kids.
*Britney* turns 27 on Dec. 2, the same day her album, _Circus_, hits stores.


----------



## c*jo*c

I can't wait for her new album I hope she's back to her best!  
She looks like she is!!


----------



## twiggers

Bag Fetish said:


> Did she preform at the AMA's?



No she didn't.


----------



## imashopaholic

*Britney Spears Covers Rolling Stone *







*Britney Spears* takes the December 11 cover of *Rolling Stone*, out Friday. Here are some preview quotes via USA Today:
*Brit feeling like an old fart*: &#8220;I feel like an old person now. I do! I go to bed at, like, 9:30 every night, and I don&#8217;t go out or anything.&#8221;
*Her manager Larry Rudolph on his expectations*: &#8220;This is going to be the album that cements her legend status.&#8221;
*Rolling Stone on getting Brit for their cover feature*: &#8220;[Interviewing the star was a] rigorously micromanaged process.We were never left alone together, and my questions had to be submitted ahead of time for approval.&#8221;
*Brit gets to go on dates, supervised by her assistant, Brett, and Rudolph&#8217;s colleague, Adam Leber*: &#8220;Right when we got there, we just knew it was just bad. He looked like an older version of Harry Potter, but skinnier. &#8230; So I had to get dessert first. And the other date I had, the guy was really, really tall and a lot older. &#8230; We&#8217;re trying to ask him questions, like, &#8216;OK, you&#8217;re into martial arts, so what kind of martial arts are you into?&#8217; And he was like, &#8216;Oh, all kinds.&#8217; &#8230; But you know how silly we are, so we were just cracking up.&#8221;
*On her two sons Sean and Jayden*: &#8220;Every time they come to visit me, I think about how they&#8217;re such special people&#8230; [But they] are starting to learn words like &#8217;stupid,&#8217; and Preston says the f-word now sometimes. He doesn&#8217;t get it from us. He must get it from his daddy. I say it, but not around my kids.&#8221;
*Britney* turns 27 on Dec. 2, the same day her album, _Circus_, hits stores.


----------



## pursegrl12

^^^^she looks AMAZING!!!! Go Britney!!!!!


----------



## karo

With her new album Circus hitting stores next Tuesday (December 2nd), Britney Spears is hot on the comeback trail.  And she was spotted arriving in Frankfurt, Germany earlier today to get her European Tour started.


----------



## Veelyn

Brit looks GREAT on the cover of Rolling Stone. Is she doing a tour in the US?


----------



## vanbruntsa

it is really hard not to like her...despite all the crap that happened last year.


----------



## impulsive_

http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/brit-me-baby-one-more-time-a-first-look-at-britney-for-the-record--46

Extended Trailer if anyones interested.


Seeing more and more of the clips I'm wondering if this comeback was a way for her to keep the people around her happy. . I also feel after this she needs to fade away for a while and focus on her kids and her well being.


----------



## sara999

she looks amazing on the cover! i can't believe jayden says the f word! he's only...2?? eep!


----------



## lostnexposed

Veelyn said:


> Brit looks GREAT on the cover of Rolling Stone. Is she doing a tour in the US?



yeah but I'm not sure when it starts. I'm definitely going!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Ohhh I wanna go too!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I SO want to watch her interview on Sunday but I have a final at 8 am on Monday, darn it!


----------



## Belle49

Her tour should begin in April in the US (from what I was told)


----------



## nicole2730

gotta love a comeback!!  great for her and even more so for her kids - go BRIT!!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Preview of video clip for 'Circus'


----------



## candypants1100

so i just listened to her cd that's been leaked online...and i gotta say, besides circus and womanizer, i can't seem to get into many of the songs. i think i liked blackout better...anyone else?


----------



## effinhaute

^^
HOT video!!!


----------



## lostnexposed

candypants1100 said:


> so i just listened to her cd that's been leaked online...and i gotta say, besides circus and womanizer, i can't seem to get into many of the songs. i think i liked blackout better...anyone else?



Right now I kinda like Blackout a little better but we'll see what happens once I actually listen to the full album. Her songs normally tend to be really catchy and grow on u after a while.

Oohh Veelyn..let's go to the concert together! haha...what state ru in again??

and I love that Rolling Stone cover...so candid, so natural.

@Babydoll- I'm sure u'll be able to see the interview online the next day.

I wanna watch her Europe performances.....can't wait!


----------



## lvusr1

I have to agree that I like Blackout a lot more than Circus. Don't get me wrong, there are are a few songs on Circus that I like, but Blackout just seems more playful and fun. I love blackout. Just my thoughts. Can't wait to see her on tour.


----------



## karo

In a tumultuous year that saw them bounced from home to home during a protracted custody dispute, *Sean Preston*, 3, and *Jayden James Federline*, 2, had at least one constant in their lives -- each other. So says their mom, *Britney Spears*, in the cover story for the Nov. 28 issue of _Rolling Stone_ magazine. In the interview, Britney reveals that the demise of her marriage to rapper *Kevin Federline* came as a shock. "I didn't think my husband was gonna leave me," she explains. "Otherwise, I'd be with my babies 24/7...But since they're almost like twins, they both take care of each other." Musing that both Sean and Jayden take after her, Britney adds "they don't look like their father at all." 
Currently, Britney sees the boys three days per week with one overnight stay. "Every time they come to visit me, I think about how they're such special people," she says. That Sean and Jayden are both enrolled in preschool already is surreal for the 26-year-old pop star. 
"I went there to pick them up on Friday, and seeing them in their little classroom and seeing Jayden being bad or not listening? It's like, those are mine, and it's just crazy, you know what I mean? And the things that are coming out of their mouths right now -- they're learning so much, and it's new, and you never know what they're going to say, and they're so smart yet so innocent." ​That innocence is apparent when Britney reveals that the boys are "obsessed with monsters," and they often make mom disprove their existence! "Every night we look outside, and we have to show them that there's no monsters out there," Britney explains. "It's dark outside, but there's nothin' out there, you know?"


----------



## Veelyn

lostnexposed said:


> Right now I kinda like Blackout a little better but we'll see what happens once I actually listen to the full album. Her songs normally tend to be really catchy and grow on u after a while.
> 
> *Oohh Veelyn..let's go to the concert together! haha...what state ru in again??*
> 
> and I love that Rolling Stone cover...so candid, so natural.
> 
> @Babydoll- I'm sure u'll be able to see the interview online the next day.
> 
> I wanna watch her Europe performances.....can't wait!


 
Haha, I wish! I'm in St. Louis ush:


----------



## sara999

awwww the monsters thing is so cute! i used to jump onto my bed at night so i wouldn't get eaten by monsters. i also slept with an army of stuffed animals!


----------



## noon

The circus video looks hott! Its my fav song on the album.


----------



## ladyjane76

she is definately looking hot!!! I saw all the pics of her in the rolling stone mag and they lookd great!!! go britney!


----------



## omgblonde

Tickets for the _Circus_  tour go on sale *December 5th!*

According to BBC News, tickets for Britney's upcoming tour go on sale next Friday, December 5th. It's not completely clear whether tickets for all the show dates go on sale on the 5th, but all fingers point to yes. Fans who register using the form below will have the chance to buy tickets on December 4th; 24 hours ahead of anyone else!

"It's going to be very special," said Rob Hallett of tour promoter AEG who later described the tour as circus-themed.

"We're creating a musical circus," he said. "Expect to see jugglers, dancers, tattooed ladies and acrobats."

According to the promoter, these concerts, as of now, will be Britney's only dates in Europe "for the foreseeable future." Dates are currently scheduled for June 3rd and 4th at the O2 arena in London according to BBC.

December 5th will be another exciting day for Britney fans as Brit's newest music video for "Circus" will be released in full as well!

Make sure you fans fill out this form so you can get the best tickets available. Cat's out of the bag now!

www.breatheheavy.com

I am SOOOOOOOOOOO excited! Anyone else planning on getting tickets?! I'm hoping to get some for both dates!!


----------



## Sternchen

Circus is gonna be a HOT video!! 

I want to go to her London shows, but the tix will probably cost an arm and a leg!


----------



## impulsive_

I don't think they'll be too much around the £55.00 mark I think.


----------



## Veelyn

When will the US tickets go on sale?? LOL 

I am DYING to go!


----------



## noon

If i know i can be in London then I will def try to get tickets.


----------



## lostnexposed

so book your tickets to London now....hehe


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

If anyone from LA is going, let me know, I need a ride


----------



## mcb100

She must do great exercises, because not only is she healthier now but she is actually a skinny, (not just average) weight. I am so happy for her for getting her life on track.

it seems like she's doing a lot better now


----------



## Korilynn

I REAAAAAAAAALLY wanna go! London is only 2 hrs away so thats not bad at all! The hard part will be begging DH to go!


----------



## Sternchen

Who watched her perform live on the German Bambi awards?? 

She was GREAT!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

There it is! I thought she was good...


----------



## caitlin1214

Look at her strut that stage!


----------



## shu

I love the fact that she was singing live. And this performance was really good in comparison to her previous one. She's really stepping up her game.


----------



## gucci lover

she was awesome


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Wow.  I have to say that I am very surprised!


----------



## german_girl

she looks good.. but the top-hat  not my taste!


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Lynne Spears: Britney Is a 'Wonderful Mother'*







Lynne Spears certainly has plenty to be thankful for. 

In the past year, she has watched her famous daughter Britney crawl back from the brink. 

Just how did the 27-year-old singer rebound from her pair of forced hospitalizations and a long string of erratic behavior, including her quickly annulled Vegas wedding in 2004 and her infamous head-shaving in 2007? 

"With a lot of love and care and help," Lynne said Thursday, speaking to the U.K.'s _GMTV_ via satellite from New Orleans. "Sometimes you have to just settle down. You have to stop, think. And there's a lot of people that care about Britney and love Britney  and Britney's doing great now." 

And while the singer still hasn't regained custody of her two sons, Lynne had nothing but praise for her daughter's parenting skills. 

"Oh she's a wonderful mother  she's funny, she's extremely affectionate," said the Spears matriarch, who was promoting her memoir, _Through the Storm_. "[At] home, where there's nobody around, she's very normal." 

Britney  fresh off the success of her first single, "Womanizer"  is currently in Europe promoting her new album, _Circus_. And she's scheduled to go on a worldwide concert tour next year. 

"I think Britney's just ready to get started again," said her mom. "I think this is when she's most in her element."


----------



## Bag Fetish

"Oh she's a wonderful mother &#8211; she's funny, she's extremely affectionate," said the Spears matriarch, who was promoting her memoir, _Through the Storm_. "[At] home, where there's nobody around, she's very normal."

I'm glad brit is this way with her kids, i'm sure its hard for since she didnt grow up in a house with a  lot of affection.More so from her mom, she just saw her as a money pit. I you learn from the way you were brought up....i'm glad brit is doing well, much better then before and again i'm glad she saw it in the best interest for her kids to leave them with their dad..... a stable life for them, at least for now. Maybe when brit is done working, traveling/tours and has time to step out of the situation maybe then she can see about getting her kids back.

Brit has already done more for her kid then her mother has for her.


----------



## Korilynn

Those in the UK -Don't forget Britney will be on X factor tomorrow night! Looks like its on at 10:15 on ITV1!


----------



## Bag Fetish

An American Girl In Paris! 













  Honestly, this is the first time we've seen Britney this happy ALL YEAR!
  We snapped the pop princess as she left the Plaza Athenee Hotel in Paris just a few hours ago, and it looks like going back on tour is just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I thought she looked great!  It appears she raided Madonna's wardrobe with the top hat and stockings?


----------



## omgblonde

She looks incredible! I am so freaking excited for the Xfactor tonight!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears at the Bambi Awards 2008 at Oberrheinhalle - Press room Offenburg, Germany - (11/27/0


 Britney Spears at the Bambi Awards 2008 at Oberrheinhalle - Press room Offenburg, Germany - (11/27/0


 Britney Spears at the Bambi Awards 2008 at Oberrheinhalle - Press room Offenburg, Germany - (11/27/0


 Britney Spears at the Bambi Awards 2008 at Oberrheinhalle - Press room Offenburg, Germany - (11/27/0


 Britney Spears at the Bambi Awards 2008 at Oberrheinhalle - Press room Offenburg, Germany - (11/27/0


 Britney Spears at the Bambi Awards 2008 at Oberrheinhalle - Press room Offenburg, Germany - (11/27/0


 Britney Spears at the Bambi Awards 2008 at Oberrheinhalle - Press room Offenburg, Germany - (11/27/0


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Not a fan of this outfit though, its looks tacky....


----------



## candypants1100

^it looks a lot like the one madonna's been wearing on her tours. 

in other news, i think brit looks great here- fit and in shape and smiling


----------



## Veelyn

Brit does look like Madonna in those pics.


----------



## RatsMagic 1

I have just this second watched Britney on the X Factor here in the UK performing Womaniser..................she looked amazing!!!

The split second she stopped singing,every single person was up on there feet cheering,it was sooo good to see!!!


----------



## Korilynn

^^ Me too! She doesn't dance as much as in the old days...LOL..but she's still got it! She looked great! I feel like a proud parent!


----------



## RatsMagic 1

^^^ YAY!!! Wasn't she just fantastic?! It was so good to see her back on top,totally get what you mean about feeling like a proud parent,my eyes teared up a bit watching her,it was just so good to see her up there and looking so good!


----------



## Korilynn

^Yep, She was great! She looked like she was enjoying it which is great because she looks so happy....I even Sky+'d it so I can watch it again later!


----------



## RatsMagic 1

^^^ She did look as though she was really enjoying it,your'e right its great to see! That girl,sheesh what a journey she's been on,and now she's out the other side awwwww,I can only wish her all the best in the world!!

Hehe! I wish I had Sky+d it,I would so watch it again,I just loved the bit when she finished,everyone just jumped up cheering their heads off!So great to see her happy!


----------



## omgblonde

I've never heard cheering so loud on the Xfactor!! I couldn't stop smiling the entire time, she was SOOOOOOO good!! I absolutely cannot wait to see her in the flesh next June!!!


----------



## Avril

I'm a huuuuuge fan of Britney but I was a little disappointed with her performance on X Factor tonight   She wasn't even lip syncing properly - her lip syncing was totally out of sync with the Womanizer song.  I don't care that she lip syncs coz I think she's amazing anyway but at least if she made it look somewhat real then it wouldn't be so bad.

I'd love to go to her concert too, disappointed that she's not coming over to Ireland - it'll prob be very hard to get London tickets.

But that aside - on X Factor tonight I thought she looked amazing, she is getting back to her old self as she was back in the days when she first came out and she looked so happy.  I'm delighted that she's doing well now.  Her new album is awesome too!


----------



## twiggers

The dancing on the Bambi awards definitely isn't as hard core as she used to be...but definitely better than the VMAs!!! Can't wait to see her on GMA this week


----------



## happywife18

Britney really looks great on these photos.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

candypants1100 said:


> ^it looks a lot like the one madonna's been wearing on her tours.
> 
> in other news, i think brit looks great here- fit and in shape and smiling








from perezhilton.com


----------



## omgblonde

Leaving the X Factor studio






More here: http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/celebrities/hollywood/britney-spears-in-london-for-x-factor-209347/


----------



## Sweetpea83

Anyone else going to be watching MTVs premiere of Britney: for the record documentary, tonight? I have it set to record.


----------



## kissfrommars

yep! got that and everything else around that recorded just in case (I believe theres some other britney specials beforehand, and a countdown)


----------



## kissfrommars

Brit leaving London, headed for New York for the tree lighting ceremony and her Good Morning America Performance! Plus her album out tuesday (her birthday!)


----------



## kissfrommars

Also I'm going to link the videos of her performances in case anyone wants to see:

1. Bambi Awards

And some gorgeous new pics from Glamour Magazine:
http://www.britneyres.com/thumbnails.php?album=3246


----------



## ShelleyBaby

I love Britney, but she sucked ass on the X Factor lastnight. X Factor is supposed to be LIVE, she should have sang LIVE! The whole thing was so hyped up throught the show also, yet she barely said anything when asked questions after her performance. It was just lame IMHO.

Also, the contestants couldn't sing her songs very well. Maybe because they're not made for real singers.


----------



## caitlin1214

Compare those performances to last year's VMAs. There is a world of difference between the two and the fact that she's looking happier and healthier is all that matters to me.


----------



## Belle49

^^ Exactly! The girl deserves a lot of credit for her HUGE improvement!


----------



## merlot

I just watched For the Record. A waste of an hour IMO. Except I think she looks and sounds really good.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Was I the only one who cried watching that?


----------



## caitlin1214

I kind of teared up when she got really sad.


----------



## wannabemk

^ i did too


----------



## ebayBAGS

^^ it was very sad to see what she has to go through every day.. I would go crazy too :s


----------



## LUV xo LOUiS

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Was I the only one who cried watching that?


 
oh no! i totally cried when she got upset! i love brit! always have, even through the craziness & i think she is definitely headed in the right direction!


----------



## purplepinky

^^ Me tooooo. At the very end especially I teared up big time. She definately has a life that I feel few people could handle. Staying sane through all of that would be a task!! I wish nothing but the best for her.


----------



## Lady1mport

I cried and I give her props for making it this far. I love Britney! I thought it was so cute when she was carrying her little one in her arms because he was scared of the costume.


----------



## karo

Sean Preston and Jayden James arriving at the airport in Newark (November 30).


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I wonder what her new workout and diet routine is - she did say in Rolling Stone that she goes to bed early... just proof of how a healthy, disciplined life can reap rewards on the way you look! I mean there is just no comparision to how she is now and how she was last year. 

 She's BAAAAA-AAAAACK!


----------



## legaldiva

I stayed up late to watch "For the Record," and I loved it!!!!  I can't wait for all the pics & promos this week.


----------



## carriebradshaw

I cried too!  I've always been a huge Britney fan.  It's great to see her looking better although, we she got upset I felt soooo bad for her.  I hope she continues to get better!

Love you Brit!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Britney Spears: Getting Back in Shape Took Hard Work*

                  By Brian Orloff
  Originally posted Monday December 01, 2008 01:15 PM EST







Britney Spears showed off her fit body  and a fierce dance routine  during her recent European mini-tour. But what did it take for the pop star to get back in shape?  

 A lot of hard work, the pop star says.  

 "I have had to work hard at getting [my body] back to where it used to be," Spears tells _Glamour_ in its January issue. "I used to be obsessed with working out ... But I can't get motivated right now because I'm so focused on my music." 

 What about her workout regimen?  

 "It isn't fun [for me], so to do it every day would be horrible," Spears say of going to the gym. "Three days a week is cool, even two. It makes me feel good and feel like I've done something. It's important to take care of your body."

 Still, Spears, who will turn 27 on Tuesday, says that with her efforts comes a new appreciation for her body. "Recently I started to appreciate my body a bit more from before I had kids," the singer says. "But it completely changed." 

*Family Time*

Spears will release her sixth album, _Circus_, which she describes as "really personal," on Tuesday as well  and will continue her media blitz, performing on _Good Morning America._ But despite her recent world travels, and whirlwind schedule, the singer says she likes being home and spending time with her sons, Preston, 3, and Jayden, 2. 

 "I fix breakfast for my kids when they're here," she tells _Glamour_. "And then we'll go for walks. During the day I spend most of the time with my children. At night is when I go to work."  

 With motherhood in mind, Spears passes along some tips for her sister, Jamie Lynn, who is a new mom.   

 "As a mother, the one thing that always goes through your head is, 'You're never enough. You never can be enough  or do enough  for your kids,'" she says. "It's a never-ending issue for me. I had to learn: Don't beat yourself up so much ... You have to take it one day at a time, do the best that you can and enjoy yourself. 

 "I notice that if there are some times I've been stressed ... that affects your kids," she says. "So you have to make sure you're a happy mom so they can be happy." 

 As for her own wishes for her family, the singer, who also spoke out about her tumultuous relationships ("I have good days and I have bad days," she says) in an MTV documentary that aired Sunday, tells _Glamour_ she has a five-year plan.  

 "In five years I would like to be married and have a father figure for my kids, someone who is a provider and can be really stable," Spears says. "It's hard doing it on your own."


----------



## AAA07

Bag Fetish said:


> Britney Spears at the Bambi Awards 2008 at Oberrheinhalle - Press room Offenburg, Germany - (11/27/0
> 
> 
> Britney Spears at the Bambi Awards 2008 at Oberrheinhalle - Press room Offenburg, Germany - (11/27/0
> 
> 
> Britney Spears at the Bambi Awards 2008 at Oberrheinhalle - Press room Offenburg, Germany - (11/27/0
> 
> 
> Britney Spears at the Bambi Awards 2008 at Oberrheinhalle - Press room Offenburg, Germany - (11/27/0
> 
> 
> Britney Spears at the Bambi Awards 2008 at Oberrheinhalle - Press room Offenburg, Germany - (11/27/0
> 
> 
> Britney Spears at the Bambi Awards 2008 at Oberrheinhalle - Press room Offenburg, Germany - (11/27/0
> 
> 
> Britney Spears at the Bambi Awards 2008 at Oberrheinhalle - Press room Offenburg, Germany - (11/27/0


 

Oh wow this does resemble a past Madonna look.  oh well.  I like it.  I think she looks like Faith Hill here.


----------



## bannYlein

Haha,you are right- it is inspired by madonna


----------



## luv my bags

I really like her and hope she is on her way back to the top! She has made mistakes growing up that unfortunately for her were in the SPOTLIGHT! I wish her all the success and happiness!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ditto.


----------



## Sternchen

I'm hoping and praying that German tour dates are added...I would *SOOOOOOOO* go.  I think I'd go to the Paris show too, but Germany would be better


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

A lot of the credit, if not all for her change in lifestyle and all prolly should go to her father. Since he's been in her life, things have changed completely for her.


----------



## *Lo

Her boys are just soooo adorable.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I recorded it and just finished watching.  I am in tears.  I have gone back and forth with my opinion of this girl (while at the end of the day doesn't matter anyway...) and I feel kind of bad for all the bad things that I ever said about this girl.  I could not imagine living even a little bit of her life.  I just lost it when I saw her with her kids.  I could not imagine waking up to my son everyday...I don't know how she does it.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i really need to find it on youtube...


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I'm half way through watching it, Madonna is just on and I _have _to comment on her face. What the....? Catwoman 2.0 in the making?


----------



## twiggers

Well, I just watched it last night. It was sad. Especially the part when she said "I'm just so sad" and commenting about how there was no control in her life (which was bad) and now there is too much control. The girl just can't find a happy medium. I hope things work out for her.

On another note....I'm downloading the CD right now on iTunes and I am planning on attending her 4/28/09 concert date in Illinois (last one of the tour)!!!! Now I need to find out when tickets actually go on sale!


----------



## twiggers

Here are the concert dates (pulled from Perez):

Britney Spears is 100% going on tour next year!

In fact, dates were just announced.

This will be the wannabe comeback kid's first live dates since those ****eous House of Blues concerts. Her last major tour - the Onyx Hotel - was a handful of years ago.

The Pussycat Dolls will be opening for Spears on the new tour. The first show is March 3rd in New Orleans and the last concert will be April 28th in Rosemont, IL.

BritBrit is also scheduled to perform two London, U.K. shows in June.

CLICK HERE to find out where and when she's going in North America!


Tue, 03/03/09
7:30 PM
New Orleans Arena
New Orleans, LA

Thu, 03/05/09
08:00 PM
Philips Arena
Atlanta, GA

Sat, 03/07/09
07:30 PM
American Airlines Arena
Miami, FL

Sun, 03/08/09
07:30 PM
St Pete Times Forum
Tampa, FL

Wed, 03/11/09
08:00 PM
Nassau Coliseum
Uniondale, NY

Fri, 03/13/09
08:00 PM
Prudential Center
Newark, NJ

Mon, 03/16/09
08:00 PM
TD Banknorth Garden
Boston, MA

Tue, 03/24/09
08:00 PM
Verizon Center
Washington, DC

Thu, 03/26/09
07:30 PM
Mohegan Sun Arena
Uncasville, CT

Fri, 03/27/09
08:00 PM
Mellon Arena
Pittsburgh, PA

Tue, 03/31/09
08:00 PM
American Airlines Center
Dallas, TX

Fri, 04/03/09
08:30 PM
Target Center
Minneapolis, MN

Thu, 04/09/09
08:00 PM
Tacoma Dome
Tacoma, WA

Sat, 04/11/09
08:00 PM
ARCO Arena
Sacramento, CA

Sun, 04/12/09
07:00 PM
HP Pavilion At San Jose
San Jose, CA

Tue, 04/14/09
07:30 PM
EnergySolutions Arena
Salt Lake City, UT

Thu, 04/16/09
08:00 PM
STAPLES Center
Los Angeles, CA

Sun, 04/19/09
08:00 PM
Honda Center
Anaheim, CA

Fri, 04/24/09
08:00 PM
JOBING.COM ARENA
Glendale, AZ

Tue, 04/28/09
08:00 PM
Allstate Arena
Rosemont, IL


----------



## twiggers

DOn't forget...Britney is on GMA this morning, and she's going to be on Ellen on Thursday!!!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

^ thanks for the info!


My favorite part from the documentay was at the end: "I go through life like a karate kid."


GL Britney!


----------



## tuffcookie

i watched the documentary last night on mtv, and some parts were really depressing. she seems so sad...


----------



## bb10lue

MichelleAntonia said:


> i really need to find it on youtube...



me too.....can't believe i missed it, i've been looking forward to it for so long


----------



## twiggers

Hey guys....tickets go on sale in 30 minutes for her concert!!!!!!!!! I'll be frantically refreshing Ticketmaster starting at about 8:58 EST LOL I've got my credit card ready and my ticketmaster account logged in!

Tickets range from $35-150 and the concert is 'in the round'


----------



## twiggers

Some tickets are already on sale (show up to 3/27). Looks like lower level seats are $129 + $15 ticketmaster fee. Crappers...that's as much as my Spice Girls tickets!!! Oh well...it's worth it. Would love to get ringside seats, but I doubt those will be available to the public...the rest of the floor is GA and I'm too old for that, so I'll be hoping for some good lower level tickets!


----------



## twiggers

GOT MY TICKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Total damage was: $336.80 OUCH!

I'll be at the Chicago show...section 108 row P. Thought I would have gotten better seats since I got through the second they opened the tickets up. Oh well!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney To Write A Book! 








_Archive pic_
  In her tell-all [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]MTV[/FONT][/FONT] doc, _For The Record_, our girl Brit had something to say to the people who think she didn't reveal enough in her interview:"I'll have a good book one day. A good, mysterious book."​Wow! Seriously? One can only hope! Would you read Britney Spears' autobiography?


----------



## Belle49

Awwwwww I'm watching GMA right now...her little boys are so precious!


----------



## Bag Fetish

twiggers said:


> GOT MY TICKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Total damage was: $336.80 OUCH!
> 
> I'll be at the Chicago show...section 108 row P. Thought I would have gotten better seats since I got through the second they opened the tickets up. Oh well!



thats awesome, Enjoy!


----------



## Belle49

I got my tickets as well.

She did FANTASTIC on GMA


----------



## omgblonde

Yay!! I'm glad everyone managed to get tickets! I can't wait until my show goes on sale, eeeeeeeek!


----------



## Veelyn

I wanted to go really bad.. but the closest concert to me is 5 hours away, plus $150 tickets. I just don't know if I want to go THAT bad, kwim? I wish there was one closer to me


----------



## lostnexposed

I wanna go to her concert....but the tics go on sale this sat and I know the tics will probably sell out fast and I just have too much xmas shopping to do....*sigh* bad timing...hopefully i'll be able to find 2 tics in january...

and that documentary was kinda sad....she looked good though


----------



## Belle49

Aren't all the tickets on sale? Just use promotional code "CIRCUS"


----------



## keodi

caitlin1214 said:


> Compare those performances to last year's VMAs. There is a world of difference between the two and the fact that she's looking happier and healthier is all that matters to me.


 
you took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## pinkinthecity

I just picked up my Britney Spears concert tickets.  I will be at the Uniondale, NY one and I am SO excited.  This was a totally random purchase; I did not know she was going on tour until Diane Sawyer announced it on GMA this morning.  I am set back roughly $400 (I am treating my SO and sister), but AHHH--I am seeing Britney and my sister loves her!


----------



## Onederland

i'm so excited as well! i got up at 8 this morning to get tickets! im going to her LA performance.

I'm one level off the floor, but it's alright, considering i don't love her enough to pay 300-1600 for better seats. not to mention the floor is unreserved, so i would have to be fighting people for seats, and that's no fun.


----------



## twiggers

Belle49 said:


> Aren't all the tickets on sale? Just use promotional code "CIRCUS"




Yup all tickets are on sale....you can also use 'IHEARTBRIT'


----------



## pinkinthecity

twiggers said:


> Yup all tickets are on sale....you can also use 'IHEARTBRIT'



Completely out of curiosity, what is the point of the promotional code the tickets are all on sale?


----------



## twiggers

You MUST use the promo code in order to buy the tickets from now to Friday...after that then you don't need it.


----------



## canada's

does anyone know where you can watch the documentary online?

viacom keeps pulling it from youtube.


----------



## *Lo

I Just got my tix!!!


----------



## AAA07

I just got my tickets for the Glendale show in late April.  I am so excited.  This is my first Britney concert!  WEEEEE


----------



## LUV xo LOUiS

yay!!! got $350 vip tix!! sooooo excited!!! :]
i freakin' loooove her! 
april better come fast! haha!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Belle49 said:


> I got my tickets as well.
> 
> She did FANTASTIC on GMA


 

I agree! The show was really good and her body looked great!


----------



## gucci lover

GMA performance


----------



## gucci lover




----------



## gucci lover




----------



## MichelleAntonia

britney has the best legs i've ever seen


----------



## karo

*Britney Spears* looks fabulous in a black winter coat with a ruffled collar as tapes her appearance at Rockefeller Center for the New York City Tree Lighting Ceremony on Tuesday night.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^looking great! 

thanks karo


----------



## RedSoleAddict

WOW! She's been looking AMAZING, but the pictures in the black coat are extra hot! I'm so happy and excited  thanks karo for sharing those


----------



## twiggers

I think she performed 'Circus' better than 'Womanizer'....she looked more comfortable dancing  Can't wait until April to see her live!!!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

Britney Spearss 27th Birthday Bash


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## mrsklem14

Soooo beautiful!


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Kevin Federline: My Side of the Story*

                  By Marisa Laudadio
  Originally posted Wednesday December 03, 2008 08:00 AM EST







Kevin Federline has been called many things in the nearly five years since Britney Spears walked into his life: boy toy, gold-digger, wannabe rapper, partier. These days he answers to one name: Daddy.  

Since splitting with Spears in 2006  and then watching in fear as she went through her very public breakdown  the former backup dancer, 30, has channeled all of his energy into their sons Preston, 3, and Jayden, 2. (Federline also has two kids, Kori, 6, and Kaleb, 4, with ex-girlfriend Shar Jackson, 32.) 

 Now that Spears, 27, is getting her life back on track, they're sharing parenting duties again  and Federline is ready to tell his side of the story exclusively to PEOPLE. 

*Do you remember when you first met Britney?* 
I met her at a club in Hollywood, Joseph's. Our eyes met and that was it. We just hit it off right away. I learned real fast how much of a whirlwind the press and everything was. 

*What are your happiest memories of the marriage?*
Well, getting married. I never thought that I would get married but it wound up happening. That was a really, really, happy, exciting moment. I pretty much realized that I was giving my life to her, and I was doing it without question. 

*What went wrong?*
It's hard enough to be in a marriage, and then have a kid, then kids, it changes everything. For me, I'd become more concerned with my children. Not that I ignored Britney, but my kids are always most important ... I mean, we were having complications. I didn't give her an ultimatum, but I was trying to work stuff out with her, and she didn't even talk to me or anything and went behind my back and filed [for divorce]. [I was] completely blindsided. 

*A lot of people assumed you fought for custody of the kids because of money.* 
My first question to [my lawyer] was, "Am I ever going to be able to see my children?" I told him that I would spend every last dime that I had to make sure that my children are okay. That's all that mattered. I didn't know how much power Britney had. That really scared me. 

*How did you react in January when Britney locked herself in the bathroom with Jayden and was later taken to the hospital on a gurney?* 
That whole night is a blur. You want to talk about one of my lowest points of depression, that was probably one of them. I was very, very worried for her 'cause I care about her. That's the mother of my children. Just because I'm not in love with her doesn't mean that I don't love her. I'm definitely rooting for her. There's nothing more that I want than for her to be in the best health and doing what she loves to do. 

*Are things getting better?* 
 Oh, man, it's totally turning around. It works out that [the kids] get to see her. There's structure over there, there's structure at my house. We're trying to keep the same type of schedule. It doesn't have to be completely perfect, but the foundation is there. 

 Kevin Federline at home with his sons Photo by: Dana Fineman  /  Getty





_
For more on Federline  including what he says about his sons' personalities, their life at home and if he hopes for a reconciliation with Britney  pick up the new issue of PEOPLE, on newsstands Friday_


----------



## pursegrl12

wow, she looks fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Belle49

She looks so AMAZING and more importantly healthy and happy!


----------



## wordpast

Brittney looks f*ucking fab!!!! 

That's a cute pic with Kevin and the kids.


----------



## Veelyn

Whoa! Be careful with the nips now..

But she is looking fantastic. So pretty.


----------



## karo

She looks great, love the hair and the makeup, but the upper part of the dress is a little too tight.


----------



## RatsMagic 1

^^^^^ LMAO!!!!Veelyn, That was the fist thought I had when I saw that dress! But she looks just amazing,and so may pics of her smiling,its just great!


----------



## RatsMagic 1

She looks just so damn adorable in this pic,I just wanna run up and give her the biggest hug and say 'you turned it all around,well done you're amazing!'


----------



## Veelyn

^ I know! ITA. She looks so pretty there.


----------



## legaldiva

YAY!!!  I had a GREAT drive to work this morning thanks to "Circus."  I just love "Blur" & "Mannequin."


----------



## AAA07

Veelyn said:


> Whoa! Be careful with the nips now..
> 
> But she is looking fantastic. So pretty.


 


^^  Love her love the dress but hope she has that Hollywood Tape stuff or these pics will end up on the back pages of Playboy or the "Boob Opps" thread


----------



## Sweetpea83

Damn, she looks hot on the GMA perfomance!!!!


----------



## *Lo

She looks sooo beautiful!!!  I am so happy for her


----------



## miss alice

im sooo happy shes back. To me, she is the Madonna for my generation. I grew up on the Britney Spears Phenomenon. So happy shes back!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is Britney Going To Extreme Measures To Stay Thin? 







Britney's back on stage, looking trim and toned, so it must be those gym sessions and dance rehearsals right?  
  Well, Star reports that Brit's ab-solutely fabulous figure is the result of her starving herself, "abusing a prescription drug," and twice weekly colonics.  Yikes!
  A source for the magazine reveals that Brit was "having trouble losing the last five to 10 pounds," so she started going to extreme measures to stay slim. The source adds that sometimes the pop princess will go for days without eating any solid food.


----------



## pinkinthecity

Britney looks fantastic, but I certainly hope she did not go to extreme measures as Star Magazine is reporting to attain that body though.


----------



## *Lo

This poor girl cant win for loosing.  Cant these people just let her live.


----------



## VuittonsLover

I was at the Taping of Good Morning America yesterday...

was soo fun.  Her children are soo adorable.

Here is one of the pics i took.  a little blurry.. but they all came out that way.  figured I would share.

I was sitting Center Ringside.. two rows behind Lynn Spears and Brits boys.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Star isn't known for being truthful...


----------



## Veelyn

VuittonsLover said:


> I was at the Taping of Good Morning America yesterday...
> 
> was soo fun. Her children are soo adorable.
> 
> Here is one of the pics i took. a little blurry.. but they all came out that way. figured I would share.
> 
> I was sitting Center Ringside.. two rows behind Lynn Spears and Brits boys.


 
Cool! T4P!


----------



## Veelyn

*BritBrit*'s former confidante / assistant / coffee-getter, *Alli Sims*, is worried that Britney is being pushed too hard too soon, despite her excommunication from the Pop Princess' inner circle and scapegoating by Brit's parents as an "enabler."
Alli was hired as Brit's ASSistant last year and was living with her for a while too. But, her relationship with the performer came to an end when Britney lost her **** and her parents took control, claiming Alli (who was and is BFFs with *Osama Lutfi*) was hurting, not helping, the situation.
Expressing concern in an interview with _In Touch Weekly_, Alli says, "How can they say Britney is sick and then shove her out on the road, with all that pressure?"
Good point!
But telling the media about it smacks a little too much of the Michael Lohan method.
How much did this hasbeen get paid????
Anything more than hundreds is way too much!


----------



## Belle49

The video for Circus has leaked and it's HOT! HOT! HOT! HOT! 

http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/oDSf8DcOUto/


----------



## AAA07

Oh wow that video was so cool!


----------



## gucci lover

*Lo said:


> This poor girl cant win for loosing. Cant these people just let her live.


 
ITA 




VuittonsLover said:


> I was at the Taping of Good Morning America yesterday...
> 
> was soo fun. Her children are soo adorable.
> 
> Here is one of the pics i took. a little blurry.. but they all came out that way. figured I would share.
> 
> I was sitting Center Ringside.. two rows behind Lynn Spears and Brits boys.


 
How fun  Thanks for sharing!!! How did she look in person? 




Babydoll Chanel said:


> Star isn't known for being truthful...


 
exactly! I knew that once everything was going well for her, people will always have something negative to say. 

I don't think Ali Simms has any room to talk.  She didn't exactly help Britney get better.  She was often seen partying with her during her wild Sam days.


----------



## CoachGirl12

She looks so adorable in her black wool coat! So pretty!


----------



## omgblonde

Love the new video, she looks great!

I just got my tickets for the London shows!! I got standing for the 3rd & Block 118 Row C (closest tiers) for the 4th.. anyone going on those dates?!


----------



## sara999

i didn't see the GMA performances, did she actually sing or lip synch? i know she's been harangued in teh UK papers for lip synching on x factor


----------



## Veelyn

^ I think she lip synched. I wish she wouldn't of.


----------



## kissfrommars

She does so much dancing that it's hard not to lip synch, have you ever tried dancing and singing at the same time? your voice doesn't know what the heck to do!

Britney is a performer, not many people go to her shows to see her sing live, they go to see her perform. 

Although, she does do a couple of ballads live when she tours and she sounds great .

I'm about to buy my tickets for Toronto, they go on sale in 5 minutes! AHH!


----------



## effinhaute

wow now that circus video is HOT HOT HOT!!!! and that def proves shes BACK!  i felt as though womanizer's video lacked dancing, since we all know she knows how to shake her bootay. but this video had a lot more of that.

loved it! thanks for sharing


----------



## Veelyn

alyssawatling said:


> She does so much dancing that it's hard not to lip synch, have you ever tried dancing and singing at the same time? your voice doesn't know what the heck to do!
> 
> Britney is a performer, not many people go to her shows to see her sing live, they go to see her perform.
> 
> Although, she does do a couple of ballads live when she tours and she sounds great .
> 
> I'm about to buy my tickets for Toronto, they go on sale in 5 minutes! AHH!


 
 I haven't, because I'm not a singer or dancer, but I've heard its hard. I just wish she wouldn't lip synch _all the time._ I've been to her concerts before, I go to see her sing AND perform. If I wanted to just hear her recorded version and watch her dance, I would watch the video on tv.


----------



## Korilynn

omgblonde said:


> Love the new video, she looks great!
> 
> I just got my tickets for the London shows!! I got standing for the 3rd & Block 118 Row C (closest tiers) for the 4th.. anyone going on those dates?!


 
How the heck did you get those awesome tickets. I tried at 9:30 this morning and nothing good was left.  DH doesnt want to go anyway...So I didnt buy any. But I would have if any good seats were left!


----------



## effinhaute

I agree that it is extremely hard to sing and dance at the same time. but a lot of artists do it, without lipsynching. I didn't think it was necessary for her to lipsynch when she was performing womanizer. I didn't see much dancing at all, she definitely could have done it live. I love her any way though!!!


----------



## Veelyn

^ ITA. I still love her too!


----------



## wordpast

love the new  video!!


----------



## ellewoods

RatsMagic 1 said:


> She looks just so damn adorable in this pic,I just wanna run up and give her the biggest hug and say 'you turned it all around,well done you're amazing!'


 
I have this coat - it's Rebecca Taylor. It looks soooo great on her! I love the black contrasting with her super light hair. It makes me want to go blonder actually. 
She's been looking great these past few weeks. I love it!


----------



## legaldiva

"Circus" is her best video yet.  Thank you so much for posting it!!!!


----------



## twiggers

effinhaute said:


> I agree that it is extremely hard to sing and dance at the same time. but a lot of artists do it, without lipsynching. I didn't think it was necessary for her to lipsynch when she was performing womanizer. I didn't see much dancing at all, she definitely could have done it live. I love her any way though!!!



THe only artist I have seen that sings and dances is Janet Jackson, but there was backup tracks going. Madonna also does, but she doesn't do as much hard core dancing. 
Even Beyonce used back tracks when she sang 'Single Ladies' at the AMAs and Christina Aguilera just moaned a whole bunch and had back tracks going during her dance parts (and we all know Christina can sing). 

I guess I just wish they'd turn down the back tracks a bit....I'm guessing that Brit might have actually been singing a little, but it's so hard to tell when they have the backtracks blaring.


----------



## serena11

You know, I will always love Britney. I don't know why, but even when she's a disaster, I always pull for her. I could never understand why I like her so much and am just kind of whaever about Christina. Logically, I know Christina is the better singer but Britney's albums are the ones I actually buy. I was so upset when Brit cancelled her last concert- I am already saving (not putting it on credit twiggers!) for that concert.


----------



## Belle49

I *LOVE *that Wade Robson is the cheoragrapher (sp?) for her tour. I love him!


----------



## caitlin1214

Here's a link to the Circus video:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tney-Spears-peels-raunchy-new-video-clip.html


----------



## SunnyFreckles

caitlin1214 said:


> Here's a link to the Circus video:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tney-Spears-peels-raunchy-new-video-clip.html


 
Do I see old Brit or what?!  I really liked that video.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i love that song and all the looks in teh video! 

i wonder if there are any HQ stills or captures from it anywhere...


----------



## gucci lover

that video is awesome! So creative and different


----------



## calicaliente

Yay~ Brit's back! She's looks fantastic!


----------



## lm040523

i love that video!


----------



## karo

*Britney Spears* turns the power on, flipping the candy cane switch to light the tree on stage at the Light of the Angels Holiday Tree Lighting Ceremony at the LA Live entertainment complex on Thursday, December 4, in Los Angeles.
The 27-year-old pop princess was joined by councilwoman *Jan Perry* and the mayor of Los Angeles, *Antonio Villaraigosa*.


----------



## krisaya

I really like the new video. I'm glad she kept her clothes on this time. Circus sounds a lot better than Womanizer even though her voice sounds very much computer generated or enhanced. Britney looks fantastic now... hope she stays chic and doesn't lose any more weight.


----------



## Belle49

Damn I missed her on Ellen. Anyone watch?


----------



## ShelleyBaby

I'm sorry, but songs like "Not A Girl, Not Yet A Woman", don't really need big dance performances. I don't see an excuse for lip-syncing EVERY song.
I do love Brritney, but it seems like she's trying too hard to follow in Madonna's footsteps. Madonna should have given it up, long ago. I hope Britney isn't up there singing "Baby One More Time" when she's 50.

I am loving her grown-up style though.


----------



## AAA07

karo said:


> *Britney Spears* turns the power on, flipping the candy cane switch to light the tree on stage at the Light of the Angels Holiday Tree Lighting Ceremony at the LA Live entertainment complex on Thursday, December 4, in Los Angeles.
> The 27-year-old pop princess was joined by councilwoman *Jan Perry* and the mayor of Los Angeles, *Antonio Villaraigosa*.


 

yay Brit.  Love this coat too!


----------



## candypants1100

she was on Ellen? anyone have a link? i'd love to watch it!!


----------



## twiggers

ShelleyBaby said:


> I'm sorry, but songs like "Not A Girl, Not Yet A Woman", don't really need big dance performances. I don't see an excuse for lip-syncing EVERY song.
> I do love Brritney, but it seems like she's trying too hard to follow in Madonna's footsteps. Madonna should have given it up, long ago. I hope Britney isn't up there singing "Baby One More Time" when she's 50.
> 
> I am loving her grown-up style though.



Madonna doesn't sing much of her old stuff on her tours though (never sings Like a Virgin or Material Girl, etc.)....and can still put on a hell of a show at 50. Why wouldn't you want Britney (or others who can) to do the same thing?


----------



## twiggers

I heard she was supposed to be on Ellen on THursday....not sure if that was true or not?? Haven't seen anything about on her website or anywhere else.


----------



## LemonDrop

I am soooooooooooooooo upset.  Tickets for the Houston show went on sale this morning at 11am.  I figured as long as I bought them today I would certainly get some decent seats.  I really didn't care what the seats were as long as they weren't on the last row.  I went to buy them at 1:15 and there weren't 2 seats left together.   all you could buy were single seats and they were all up near the roof !!!!!!    Now there is none left.  I am sooooo bummed out.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^maybe more tickets will be released at the venue the day of. i don'tknow about stadium shows exactly, but i know theater and club shows always do that. likely that stadium might too sometimes...


----------



## RoseMary

Shopping, Dec 6:


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## Belle49

She's looking so fabulous! I'm in love with her CD! 
Her album is suppose to sell about 450,000 plus copies!


----------



## wordpast

God, so glad larry's back.


----------



## NicolesCloset

WOW!! she looks fabulous.


----------



## kissfrommars

She looks amazing, good for her!


----------



## kissfrommars

^Anyone know where the striped top is from?


----------



## CoachGirl12

She's back to being her sexy self again!! YAY!!


----------



## candypants1100

the striped top looks like it is from splendid....not sure tho


i am LLLOOOOVVVVIIINNNGGGGG her new cd. i cant stop listening to it. great motivation to go to the gym!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks really cute in those latest pics!


----------



## Liz_x3

Wow, I feel like this is the Britney before all the tabloid drama.


----------



## LindaLove

I'm pretty excited Britney is coming to Washington in April. Can't wait to see her.


----------



## karo

Britney Spears and Ellen DeGeneres get all decked out to spread some holiday cheer. The pop star and the talk show host hit the streets to sing Christmas carols around Los Angeles in a segment that is scheduled to air on Dec. 16.


----------



## Veelyn

^ LMAO. I love me some Ellen!


----------



## legaldiva

Ellen is just too funny & crazy.  I love her, too!


----------



## AAA07

Oh that should be great!!  I love 'em both!1


----------



## bannYlein

I look forward to it


----------



## Veelyn

This is my 5th time hearing Womanizer on the radio today. Same station. LOL.


----------



## oceancitygirl

I cant wait to see her on Ellen!!


----------



## kissfrommars

Her new cd really makes me want to dance! Way more than the other cd's, I may just get my butt into the gym to release some of that energy now .


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I am so buying her new cd!


----------



## lostnexposed

I loveeeeeeeeee Circus, the song, the video, the album.


----------



## lostnexposed

> Britney's 'Circus' Debuts Atop Album Chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> December 10, 2008  11:21 AM ET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie Hasty, N.Y.
> As expected, Britney Spears' "Circus" makes a big bow at the top of The Billboard 200, becoming her fifth No. 1. The Jive set moved 505,000 copies in the United States, making Spears the only act in Nielsen SoundScan history to have four albums debut with 500,000 or more.
> 
> Since SoundScan began tracking data in 1991, only four acts -- aside from Spears -- have notched three 500,000-starts: 2Pac, 50 Cent, Garth Brooks and Jay-Z.
> 
> Previously, her second, third and fourth sets all racked up half-million weeks: 2000's "Oops! I Did It Again" started with 1.3 million, 2001's "Britney" debuted with 746,000 and 2003's "In the Zone" entered the chart with 609,000. Among female artists, only four have earned more No. 1 albums: Barbra Streisand (eight), Madonna (seven) and Mariah Carey and Janet Jackson (both with six).
> 
> On the Billboard Hot 100 to be released tomorrow, Spears scores her first top 10 debut as the set's title cut debuts at No. 3. The song, which she performed live on ABC's "Good Morning America" the day "Circus" hit retail, opens at No. 1 on Hot Digital Songs with 212,000 downloads. With her former No. 1 single "Womanizer" at No. 10 on the Hot 100, Spears places two tracks simultaneously in that chart's top 10 for the first time in her career.
> 
> Back on The Billboard 200, Taylor Swift's Big Machine album "Fearless" stays put at No. 2 for a second week with 193,000 copies, a 28% sales decline. Beyonce's "I Am ... Sasha Fierce" (Music World/Columbia) ascends 4-3 with a 41% downturn to 153,000. Last week's chart-topper, Kanye West's Roc-A-Fella/Def Jam set "808s & Heartbreak," slips to No. 4 on a 69% dip to 142,000.
> 
> Nickelback's "Dark Horse" (Roadrunner) climbs 7-5 with 133,000 (-25%), while the Chop Shop/Atlantic soundtrack to "Twilight" ascends 8-6 with only a few hundred copies short of "Dark Horse," also at 133,000 (-18%).
> 
> Akon's Konvict/Upfront/SRC/Universal Records album "Freedom" debuts at No. 7 with 111,000. The singer's last set, 2006's "Konvicted," bowed at No. 2 with 284,000 and spent 68 weeks on the chart. It has sold 2.9 million so far.
> 
> The soundtrack to Disney's "High School Musical 3: Senior Year" re-enters the top tier 11-8 on a 7% decrease to 91,000. The multi-label hits compilation "Now 29" keeps the No. 9 spot warm for a second week with 90,000 (-38%), as David Cook's self-titled debut from 19 Recordings/RCA hold at No. 10 for a second week on a 22% decline to 87,000.
> 
> Only two other albums bow inside the top 50: Scarface's "Emeritus" (J Prince/Rap-A-Lot 4 Life/Rap-A-Lot Asylum) enters at No. 24 with 42,000, while a Neil Young concert set, "Sugar Mountain -- Live at Canterbury House 1968" (Reprise), debuts at No. 40 with 26,000.



505,000 copies. woah!


----------



## AAA07

YIPPIE!!!!  Yay!!


----------



## gucci lover

Big congrats to Brit!


----------



## LAltiero85

Let me just say that I am SO HAPPY for Britney and how great she is looking/seems to be feeling!!!! I'm so happy that she's pulled herself out of that rut and is looking great!  

Check this hottie out!! I'm am in awe of how great she looks!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Look at her clothes!!!  I have to say...she is doing SO good!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LAltiero85 said:


> Let me just say that I am SO HAPPY for Britney and how great she is looking/seems to be feeling!!!! I'm so happy that she's pulled herself out of that rut and is looking great!
> 
> Check this hottie out!! I'm am in awe of how great she looks!



wow, anyone know the details of this outfit?


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^I found this pic at a celeb fashion blog...it said this about her outfit:
"Britney just keeps looking better and better, as she stepped out in a seasonal and classy outfit starting with a winter white coat (similar to Woo's Martin Coat in White) over a blue dress (for frocks in similar shades, check out Shumaq's Sophia Dress in Bright Blue or Karina Grimaldi's Jasmine Silk Mini Dress in Royal Blue), and completed her outfit with bejeweled peeptoe heels and sparkling hoops (like Rachel Leigh's Capsule Hoop Earrings in Gold)."


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks pretty in the pic with the white coat...like a lady! She looks great!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I can't get over how gorgeous Britney looks lately... she's just glowing, the best she's ever looked I think!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LAltiero85 said:


> ^^^I found this pic at a celeb fashion blog...it said this about her outfit:
> "Britney just keeps looking better and better, as she stepped out in a seasonal and classy outfit starting with a winter white coat (similar to Woo's Martin Coat in White) over a blue dress (for frocks in similar shades, check out Shumaq's Sophia Dress in Bright Blue or Karina Grimaldi's Jasmine Silk Mini Dress in Royal Blue), and completed her outfit with bejeweled peeptoe heels and sparkling hoops (like Rachel Leigh's Capsule Hoop Earrings in Gold)."



thanks LA! what's your real name, btw? i talk to you in so many threads, i'd love to know


----------



## gucci lover

is that the same blue dress she tried on at intermix while filming her documentary?  It sorda looks like it.  
it was the scene where she said she would like to work at an office


----------



## twiggers

Congrats to Brit on the album sales!!!! Nice to see her still pulling in big numbers despite the entire album being leaked!!! I don't think the article mentioned...but it was bigger numbers than Beyonce's recent release and even Mariah's!


----------



## Belle49

According to an exclusive sneak peek, *Britney*'s Circus tour is going to be a three-ringed spectacle when it comes to town.
 But this isn't going to be any one trick pony.
 Britney's new tour promises a three act treat which chronicles the pop star's rise to fame, her fall, and her recovery through a circus conceit.
 In the first act, a miserable BritBrit runs away to join the circus, but the circus can only offer her smoke and mirrors, and not the kind of companionship or sense of completion she craves. According to a tour insider, "Brit is seen having fun in this crazy world and falling in love with a circus freak." In the end, Britney escapes the clutches of the circus, and reunited with her family and friends.
 For her finale, *Britney emerges at the end of a rainbow after a specially-affected indoor thunderstorm.*
 If that isn't a metaphor for Brit's life then we don't know what is!
 The show features 12 costume changes, with creations from Donatella Versace and Dolce & Gabbana, along with the silver corset from David and Phillippe Blond that Britney sports in her album's insert.
 Sounds fabulous!
 Go get 'em Brit!


----------



## legaldiva

Yay!  Only woman with 5 no. 1 debuting albums!!!


----------



## impulsive_

Belle49 said:


> According to an exclusive sneak peek, *Britney*'s Circus tour is going to be a three-ringed spectacle when it comes to town.
> But this isn't going to be any one trick pony.
> Britney's new tour promises a three act treat which chronicles the pop star's rise to fame, her fall, and her recovery through a circus conceit.
> In the first act, a miserable BritBrit runs away to join the circus, but the circus can only offer her smoke and mirrors, and not the kind of companionship or sense of completion she craves. According to a tour insider, "Brit is seen having fun in this crazy world and falling in love with a circus freak." In the end, Britney escapes the clutches of the circus, and reunited with her family and friends.
> For her finale, *Britney emerges at the end of a rainbow after a specially-affected indoor thunderstorm.*
> If that isn't a metaphor for Brit's life then we don't know what is!
> The show features 12 costume changes, with creations from Donatella Versace and Dolce & Gabbana, along with the silver corset from David and Phillippe Blond that Britney sports in her album's insert.
> Sounds fabulous!
> Go get 'em Brit!




All these theatrics could go either way for the tour and be extremely amazing or down right awful.. whichever way I can't wait.


----------



## LAltiero85

MichelleAntonia said:


> thanks LA! what's your real name, btw? i talk to you in so many threads, i'd love to know


 Leanne


----------



## twiggers

The tour sounds great!!! I can't wait until March when clips start hitting youtube!


----------



## omgblonde

Belle49 said:


> According to an exclusive sneak peek, *Britney*'s Circus tour is going to be a three-ringed spectacle when it comes to town.
> But this isn't going to be any one trick pony.
> Britney's new tour promises a three act treat which chronicles the pop star's rise to fame, her fall, and her recovery through a circus conceit.
> In the first act, a miserable BritBrit runs away to join the circus, but the circus can only offer her smoke and mirrors, and not the kind of companionship or sense of completion she craves. According to a tour insider, "Brit is seen having fun in this crazy world and falling in love with a circus freak." In the end, Britney escapes the clutches of the circus, and reunited with her family and friends.
> For her finale, *Britney emerges at the end of a rainbow after a specially-affected indoor thunderstorm.*
> If that isn't a metaphor for Brit's life then we don't know what is!
> The show features 12 costume changes, with creations from Donatella Versace and Dolce & Gabbana, along with the silver corset from David and Phillippe Blond that Britney sports in her album's insert.
> Sounds fabulous!
> Go get 'em Brit!


Wow!! That sounds amazing, I am so excited for the concert!


----------



## Lec8504

whaaaaa I missed it!  And now it's sold out in my city! Please take pics people who go


----------



## Sweetpea83

I am buying Brit's new cd tomorrow!!


----------



## candypants1100

so happy shes back at it!!


----------



## LemonDrop

Belle49 said:


> According to an exclusive sneak peek, *Britney*'s Circus tour is going to be a three-ringed spectacle when it comes to town.
> But this isn't going to be any one trick pony.
> Britney's new tour promises a three act treat which chronicles the pop star's rise to fame, her fall, and her recovery through a circus conceit.
> In the first act, a miserable BritBrit runs away to join the circus, but the circus can only offer her smoke and mirrors, and not the kind of companionship or sense of completion she craves. According to a tour insider, "Brit is seen having fun in this crazy world and falling in love with a circus freak." In the end, Britney escapes the clutches of the circus, and reunited with her family and friends.
> For her finale, *Britney emerges at the end of a rainbow after a specially-affected indoor thunderstorm.*
> If that isn't a metaphor for Brit's life then we don't know what is!
> The show features 12 costume changes, with creations from Donatella Versace and Dolce & Gabbana, along with the silver corset from David and Phillippe Blond that Britney sports in her album's insert.
> Sounds fabulous!
> Go get 'em Brit!


 
Sounds a bit cheesy!  She does look great and all but "falling in love with a circus freak"??!!       That just brings all sorts of weird images to mind.


----------



## twiggers

^^^yea, I'm guessing the circus freak is meant to represent Kevin? LOL


----------



## wordpast

^ hehe. I FINALLY found someone to go the concert with me! Hopefully we'll get great seats.


----------



## fashiongirl26

I would love to go but I just can't afford it.  Hopefully, she'll have a dvd that comes out.


----------



## twiggers

I think the blog post said that was a fan's idea of what the set list should be and not the official one (thankfully!! I disagree with a lot of the songs on there!).


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I'd love to go too but tickets seem to be sold out!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bought her new cd this past weekend...love it! Great music to listen to while working out for sure!


----------



## Belle49

Anyone watch her on Ellen?


----------



## AAA07

^ Yeah I caught it.  It was funny.  Cute.


----------



## lostnexposed

I didn't see it....hope its on youtube


----------



## lostnexposed

ok..I just saw it. it was real cute.. loved when ellen was like "britney *****"


----------



## twiggers

Her Ellen thing was really cute!


----------



## nicole2730

i can't find it on youtube... is it posted there yet?


----------



## nicole2730

found it:
http://ellen.warnerbros.com/2008/12/ellen_goes_caroling_with_britn1.php


----------



## caitlin1214

I loved it when Ellen knocked on that one person's door and said, "It's Britney, *****!"


----------



## lmiller4

that was HILARIOUS! thanks for posting!


----------



## ShockingPink

I loved it, too funny !   I saw Britney on TV live from NY and she was great!


----------



## Veelyn

Ellen cracked me up when she walked into that wind chime. LOL.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ellen is the sweetest!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney's Dad Gets a Raise                      HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears 






Brit's dad Jaime is getting a raise.
  On Monday, a court commissioner increased Mr. Spears' monthly salary for handling Brit's business and personal affairs.
  Jaime will now be paid about $16,000 a month - that's up from the $10 grand or so he had been getting. He'll also get back pay for work he's already done as the pop singer's conservator.
  He's also getting another $1200 a month so that he can rent an office.
  Spears' brother Bryan was awarded a lump sum of $200,000 for work he did for Britney before the conservatorship was put in place.


----------



## lorenzo94580

^^ I don't understand. He's getting paid to take care of his daughter. Isn't that what you're supposed to do as a parent? (haven't been following the thread so if it's been covered already, I'm sorry for the repeat question)


----------



## Korilynn

^ I also don't get it. It seems like 16K a month is freaking crazy to pay your dad for handling your stuff. She has a manager, so what is Jamie doing? Paying the bills and cooking for her.  I totally don't get it.


----------



## LVobsessed415

everyone takes advantage of poor britney even her family.  So terrible.  I wonder how long he is going to have control? 1, 2, 3 years, when is this going to end so Brit can get her life back.


----------



## lorenzo94580

LVobsessed415 said:


> everyone takes advantage of poor britney even her family.  So terrible.



To be honest, that's how I read it. It disgusts me, especially as a parent, how this has essentially evolved to be all about money. 

Jaime --stop reaping your mentally ill child of her money! Sheesh!

Ok, rant over.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

caitlin1214 said:


> I loved it when Ellen knocked on that one person's door and said, "It's Britney, *****!"


----------



## Sweetpea83

LVobsessed415 said:


> everyone takes advantage of poor britney even her family.  So terrible.  I wonder how long he is going to have control? 1, 2, 3 years, when is this going to end so Brit can get her life back.




I agree! Very sad..


----------



## CoachGirl12

LVobsessed415 said:


> *everyone takes advantage of poor britney even her family.*  So terrible.  I wonder how long he is going to have control? 1, 2, 3 years, when is this going to end so Brit can get her life back.


ITA!  Poor Brit!


----------



## gucci lover

I don't see it as her dad taking advantage of her. He's basically put his own life on hold to help get britney back to where she is now. I personally think it's totally worth it. I would rather pay my own family then to pay random people that come and go out of her life who don't give a crap about her and who see it as just a job. I can see why people would ask why he should be paid to look after his grown daughter, but keep in mind she is an adult And most adults her age don't need guidance like she does. I think her dad is doing a wonderful job and any amount is worth it.  16k a month is a little under 200k a year... Which really isn't that much compared to all the millions she makes.

Without her dad stepping in, who knows ..... she might still be with Adnan :devil:


----------



## wordpast

^ I agree gucci! 

And didn't he run some restaurant or food stand or something? So he has to be away from that (making money) to help her. I know that's his daughter and I agree he should do it for free.. if he can. But maybe he can't. Hell, I'm sure he has bills to pay.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

gucci lover said:


> I don't see it as her dad taking advantage of her. He's basically put his own life on hold to help get britney back to where she is now. I personally think it's totally worth it. I would rather pay my own family then to pay random people that come and go out of her life who don't give a crap about her and who see it as just a job. I can see why people would ask why he should be paid to look after his grown daughter, but keep in mind she is an adult And most adults her age don't need guidance like she does. I think her dad is doing a wonderful job and any amount is worth it.  16k a month is a little under 200k a year... Which really isn't that much compared to all the millions she makes.
> 
> Without her dad stepping in, who knows ..... she might still be with Adnan :devil:



i agree. 

she might not have had the best relationship with him growing up, supposedly he was an alcoholic, but the important thing is, he isn't now. he's being a real father now and as much as it is completely understandable for her to have some anger about that, it's never too late to act like a real father. he's not just riding her for money, i get the sense that he really cares. he's doing what it takes to help her, and not putting anything else first. it counts because she needs him now and he's here now. maybe this doesn't make up for her childhood, maybe she won't be able to forgive him for that, but i think what he's doing is going a long way in redeeming him as a parent.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

MichelleAntonia said:


> i agree.
> 
> she might not have had the best relationship with him growing up, supposedly he was an alcoholic, but the important thing is, he isn't now. he's being a real father now and as much as it is completely understandable for her to have some anger about that, it's never too late to act like a real father. he's not just riding her for money, i get the sense that he really cares. he's doing what it takes to help her, and not putting anything else first. it counts because she needs him now and he's here now. maybe this doesn't make up for her childhood, maybe she won't be able to forgive him for that, but i think what he's doing is going a long way in redeeming him as a parent.


 In regards to people thinking that she should run the show, it wasn't that long ago that her life was all chaos. Order seems to have settled in. There is a side of me that thinks she needs to get out of the business. However, that may make it worse for her. No one knows the answer until it happens. I really believe her Dad (in his heart) is doing what he feels is right. I don't think Britney can go from where she was..... to completely healthy in this short of time. I hope she is able to find peace and happiness within. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## BlondeAmbition

gucci lover said:


> I don't see it as her dad taking advantage of her. He's basically put his own life on hold to help get britney back to where she is now. I personally think it's totally worth it. I would rather pay my own family then to pay random people that come and go out of her life who don't give a crap about her and who see it as just a job. I can see why people would ask why he should be paid to look after his grown daughter, but keep in mind she is an adult And most adults her age don't need guidance like she does. I think her dad is doing a wonderful job and any amount is worth it.  16k a month is a little under 200k a year... Which really isn't that much compared to all the millions she makes.
> 
> Without her dad stepping in, who knows ..... she might still be with Adnan :devil:



ITA, and I could have said it better myself!  He's helped her completely turn her life back around...honestly, he deserves more.  She makes gobs of money, why should she care in the first place?  Without him, she wouldn't be making all of this "new" money from the Circus success..

Those of you that don't agree, think about how much money she makes-its ridiculous!  I don't feel bad for her at all in this situation.


----------



## thatgurl

gucci lover said:


> *I don't see it as her dad taking advantage of her.* He's basically put his own life on hold to help get britney back to where she is now. I personally think it's totally worth it. I would rather pay my own family then to pay random people that come and go out of her life who don't give a crap about her and who see it as just a job. I can see why people would ask why he should be paid to look after his grown daughter, but keep in mind she is an adult And most adults her age don't need guidance like she does. I think her dad is doing a wonderful job and any amount is worth it.  16k a month is a little under 200k a year... Which really isn't that much compared to all the millions she makes.
> 
> Without her dad stepping in, who knows ..... she might still be with Adnan :devil:



ITA, gucci.  He's done a great job helping her get her life back on track.


----------



## coolncute89

Heyyy people!! I didn't know where else to post this thread so I figured the Celebrity Section would be fine!! But ya, is anyone going? I'm sooo dying to go to one of her UK dates but the thing is, I want VIP ringseat tickets and I'm toooo scared to order from ticketmaster as alotta people told me they suck!! I actually feel like a kid all over again with all this excitement. So who's going and where? 

P.S Does anyone know if ticketmaster offers replacement for lost tickets?


----------



## frostedcouture

oooh I love her new album.    I'm not going..concerts aren't really my thing but maybe!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I'm going!!!  Woohoo!


----------



## Belle49

I'm there


----------



## Norcal510

im going!!!!! so excited..i HOPE she's good


----------



## SunnyFreckles

She's not coming anywhere close to me...so I won't be making that concert!    Had she come to Denver, I'd a been there in a minute!


----------



## sunkissed10

I will def. be going.I love her.


----------



## twiggers

I'll be going to see her in Chicago!!

Why are you afraid of ticketmaster???? They mail you the tickets, so unless you lose them, they are totally safe. Safer than buying from some unknown person on ebay!


----------



## lostnexposed

hmm...I'd rather trust ticketmaster than some of the other websites.


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

^I agree, and with VIP tickets.. they get mailed to you? For some reason, I thought that you picked them up on the day of the concert.


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

i would loveee to go to the anaheim one. i know no one that would tolerate a britney concert so im thinkin of going alone lol how loser-ish is that? lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

ILuvMyHusband said:


> i would loveee to go to the anaheim one. i know no one that would tolerate a britney concert so im thinkin of going alone lol how loser-ish is that? lol


 
I'm in the LA area but do not have a car and since I just moved here, no one to go with! Let me know if we can work something out... I really want to see her!


----------



## WonderWomanWV

If she happens to tour around where i live i'd love to go to concert but i doubt she comes to WV, i'll have to check the tour dates and see.


----------



## ~bastet

I'm seeing her when she comes to DC in March!


----------



## smallbag

I'm going in March!!!


----------



## twiggers

LanaThaSTAR said:


> ^I agree, and with VIP tickets.. they get mailed to you? For some reason, I thought that you picked them up on the day of the concert.



THey mail them to you in a blank envelope. I just got mine this week (not VIP though).


----------



## omgblonde

I always order from Ticketmaster.. they are totally safe! 

I'm going to two of the London dates! 3rd & 4th I think it is.. I'm so excited! I've got standing for the first date and 3rd row seated for the second. I reallllly wanted ringside seats but omg so expensive! They would be fantastic though!


----------



## coolncute89

I ordered my ringside tickets yesterday!! I am slowly freaking out as to how I'm going to explain to my parents how I went broke :greengrin: any ideas?


----------



## Tara one

I'm going!!! woohoo!! The one in Dallas, Tx on March 31. I'm sooooo excited!!!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

twiggers said:


> I'll be going to see her in Chicago!!
> 
> Why are you afraid of ticketmaster???? They mail you the tickets, so unless you lose them, they are totally safe. Safer than buying from some unknown person on ebay!



wow nice, I envy you. I love her new album and wish I can go.


----------



## Maja80

I'm going to the Chicago show too!! I'm so excited, I can't wait!!


----------



## LUV xo LOUiS

i'm going to see her in anaheim! :]
sooooooo excited!!


----------



## materialgurl

I'M GOING!!! MY DBF BOUGHT ME TICKETS ON CRAIGSLIST! I think he paid alot for them... they are great seats!!!


----------



## Clumpy Dumpy

I'm going in April! CAN'T WAIT. I thought she would never tour again.


----------



## loveyouu

I'm going so exicted!!!


----------



## Edna

I want to go so much! The only dates near me are an hour and a half away. And I live within a half hour of 2 major event arenas. Plus tickets are all sold out. I'm going to have to pay a premium for it somewhere else. I wonder why the concert cities are so limited?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm going! I bought my tickets off ticketmaster (I've never had a problem with them, it's where i get all my tickets, but I'm in the states)


----------



## Bag Fetish

It's Sean Preston and Jayden, y'all! Haven't seen our girl Brit out with her kids in a while. Here's the group takin' a walk near their Beverly Hills home on Saturday.
  Ahh, we can't wait for Britney to start her world tour!


----------



## lovelygarments

gucci lover said:


> I don't see it as her dad taking advantage of her. He's basically put his own life on hold to help get britney back to where she is now. I personally think it's totally worth it. I would rather pay my own family then to pay random people that come and go out of her life who don't give a crap about her and who see it as just a job. I can see why people would ask why he should be paid to look after his grown daughter, but keep in mind she is an adult And most adults her age don't need guidance like she does. I think her dad is doing a wonderful job and any amount is worth it.  16k a month is a little under 200k a year... Which really isn't that much compared to all the millions she makes.
> 
> Without her dad stepping in, who knows ..... she might still be with Adnan :devil:



Well said, Gucci lover!    Her dad is a working man, and he is not able to work during this time.  I believe he is a good hearted man, who in the past has struggled with his own demons.  I would much rather him be guiding Britney rather than hired guns, who always have their own agendas, and who always seem to come up with schemes to get super rich themselves.  Britney's dad is not looking to become super rich or to make a million sellling photos of Britney.  He is trying, and succeeding, to stabilize her life.  And compared to what lawyers, paid experts, etc., would be paid, Britney's dad is relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Veelyn

gucci lover said:


> I don't see it as her dad taking advantage of her. He's basically put his own life on hold to help get britney back to where she is now. I personally think it's totally worth it. I would rather pay my own family then to pay random people that come and go out of her life who don't give a crap about her and who see it as just a job. I can see why people would ask why he should be paid to look after his grown daughter, but keep in mind she is an adult And most adults her age don't need guidance like she does. I think her dad is doing a wonderful job and any amount is worth it.  16k a month is a little under 200k a year... Which really isn't that much compared to all the millions she makes.
> 
> Without her dad stepping in, who knows ..... she might still be with Adnan :devil:



Very well said. ITA


----------



## chaz

gucci lover said:


> I don't see it as her dad taking advantage of her. He's basically put his own life on hold to help get britney back to where she is now. I personally think it's totally worth it. I would rather pay my own family then to pay random people that come and go out of her life who don't give a crap about her and who see it as just a job. I can see why people would ask why he should be paid to look after his grown daughter, but keep in mind she is an adult And most adults her age don't need guidance like she does. I think her dad is doing a wonderful job and any amount is worth it. 16k a month is a little under 200k a year... Which really isn't that much compared to all the millions she makes.
> 
> Without her dad stepping in, who knows ..... she might still be with Adnan :devil:


 
Great post Gucci,ITA!!


----------



## LVobsessed415

Yes Jamie put his life on hold but Britney is his child. I honestly would not take a penny from her money if I was in his shoes. I would do what it took to help my child succeed in life. Just because a child turns 18 does not mean your job is done.


----------



## caitlin1214

Yes, Jamie's getting paid, but I don't see him buying fancy, expensive things.


----------



## lostnexposed

hmm..no new news about Brit?


----------



## gucci lover

^^i heard she bought a new house!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/britneyspears__oPt.jpg
They're all smiles!
According to BritneySpears.com, the pop star's current status is:
"I just took my babies to our new home and they loved it! I can't wait to move in. ~Britney"​On Tuesday, *Brit* Brit and her momma, *Lynn*, were spotted outside the Calabasas gated community the pop tart and the fam will be calling home soon.
At this time last year, BritBrit's life was a complete mess.
Nice to see her in a good place! And a new place - literally!

Source: Perez


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i hate the term "pop tart"

lol i wish perez would cut it out!


----------



## karo

Pics of what is supposed to be Brit's new house


----------



## chaz

Wow,looks huge!! Really nice though!


----------



## twiggers

Very pretty house!!!


----------



## Veelyn

Oh my goodness. That house is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Cat

It's a rental she'll reside in while her so-called new home is being built in the area.Word has it that it will be costing her $45,000 a month,hope she doesn't funk it up with those nasty cigarettes she sucks on.


----------



## kittenslingerie

karo said:


> Pics of what is supposed to be Brit's new house



 Poor Britney... Isn't her life so sad. Money can't buy happiness, but it sure makes life a hell of a lot easier, but life is what you make it.


----------



## twiggers

Cat said:


> It's a rental she'll reside in while her so-called new home is being built in the area.Word has it that it will be costing her $45,000 a month,hope she doesn't funk it up with those nasty cigarettes she sucks on.



ET was just reporting that she purchased that home for 9 million.


----------



## lostnexposed

chaz said:


> Wow,looks huge!! Really nice though!



whether this is going to be her rental or her real home, it's still nice! hopefully she'll actually live in the house. I just don't get it when celebs have a home but then still feel a need to stay in a hotel..when they're in the same state.


----------



## Swanky

she's looking really good!

Britney Spears Shows Off Killer Abs in Tour Photo 
Friday January 16, 2009 






britneyspears.com 
Buzz up!

*Britney*'s definitely got her body back.
Spears, 27, shows off killer abs in a new tour rehearsal photo posted on her Web site Friday. In other photos (taken Monday night), the singer (in Lisa Kline J'aime Drawsting Pants) works with contributing choreographers JaQuel Knight and Jose.
Can you guess which celeb these abs belong to?
Spears has shed 20 pounds in recent months, whittling her waistline to its trimmest in years, thanks to two-hour cardio-and-strength-training workouts three times a week (on top of dance rehearsals), *Us Weekly* recently reported.
See Us Weekly's weight winners of 2008.
"It's a nonstop workout," Bally Total Fitness trainer Steven Boggs, who has worked with Spears, told *Us* of the routine, which includes moves like shoulder presses and jump squats.
See photos of Britney Spears' bikini body through the years.
She has also revamped her diet, opting for a 1,100- to 1,200-calorie-a-day meal-delivery plan from Sunfare consisting of three meals (breakfast burritos, barbeque chicken salad and turkey burgers) and two snacks (think cheese and nuts).
See photos from Britney Spears' 27th burthday.
"I have had to work hard at getting [my body] back to where it used to be," she said in January's _Glamour_. "I used to be obsessed with working out ... But I can't get motivated right now because I'm so focused on my music." 
She kicks off her world tour, The Circus Starring Britney Spears, March 3 in her home state of Louisiana.


----------



## chaz

^^^^ so good to see her looking great,and even her saying she can't get that motivated to work out because she is so into her music is really good to hear,she's got direction and focus.


----------



## Swanky

I wish I had that teeny, whittled waist!


----------



## twiggers

^^^especially after 2 kids!!!

She is my inspiration sometimes...her and I have similar body structures and carry weight similarly. I need to knuckle down and lose those last 15-20 lbs!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I wish I had that teeny, whittled waist!




you totally can!


britney is an example of how far you can come with some discipline and hard work. with her body, and her career in general.

i don't think having a fantastic body is just something some people can have, and others can't. it's just a matter of doing a few certain things, and you can totally have it


----------



## Swanky

Oh I agree  But unfortunately genetics play a strong role as well. . . and my genetics predisposed me to being shaped more like a boy w/ big boobs! LOL!  At my tiniest, my waist wasn't small.  Just isn't my shape.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

She's looking fabulous, and her tummy looks great.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Britney looks great!


----------



## NoSnowHere

She really has slimmed down.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney's $14 Million Book Deal? Not So Fast... 









Despite recent reports that Britney Spears was signing a $14 million deal for her autobiography, OK! Magazine says it's highly unlikely that a book penned by the pop princess would bring in that much cash.
  A U.S. publishing insider tells the mag, "That seems ridiculously high for a book deal. Even though she's a huge star, that doesn't mean anyone wants to read an autobiography by her. To make back that much of an advance, the publisher would have to sell Harry Potter-size numbers."
  $14 million _does_ seem like a lot of money, but we'd definitely be interested in reading Brit's account of her own life!


----------



## gucci lover

^I would buy it :reading:


----------



## twiggers

I would buy it too!


----------



## imashopaholic

OK am I the only one who's just realised that Britney's song 'If You Seek Amy' isn't about looking for some girl, and that it's hidden meaning is actually F * C K me? D'oh, I was wondering why the lyrics went "all the boys and all the girls are begging to if you seek Amy". Made no sense until now.


----------



## twiggers

^^LOL yup....I had to google it! Apparently, US radio stations are making them change it to "if you see Amy". Kind of loses it's edginess!


----------



## imashopaholic

What BS! With all the cursing going on these days 'if you seek Amy' hardly deserves or requires censoring.


----------



## Veelyn

I never got that song.. lol


----------



## carriebradshaw

I  this song!  It's one of my faves from the Circus album.  I like it when Brit's music has some edge.


----------



## NoSnowHere

I had to google the song title to get it LOL. Now I understand why it's racy.


----------



## divadivine682

Huh? I really had no idea! then again, I never actually read the lyrics, only sang them!! lol **off to find the lyrics**


----------



## NicolesCloset

I dont get it. I love the song, but I dont understand who Amy is.  Please can someone explain. I am sure its metaphorical and I hate to sound dumb but, I just dont get it. Am I the only one


----------



## BellaLuella

Its such a double standard! What about rappers and what they sing about?????


----------



## MichelleAntonia

NicolesCloset said:


> I dont get it. I love the song, but I dont understand who Amy is.  Please can someone explain. I am sure its metaphorical and I hate to sound dumb but, I just dont get it. Am I the only one




isn't a reference to amy winehouse?

that sounds random and kinda LOL... but it would make sense..?


----------



## i_love_yorkie

they said if you say it fast it will sound like "f*ck me"

or it reads like this iF U see=C K aMe


----------



## gucci lover

NicolesCloset said:


> I dont get it. I love the song, but I dont understand who Amy is. Please can someone explain. I am sure its metaphorical and I hate to sound dumb but, I just dont get it. Am I the only one


 
Don't worry, I didn't get it either 






i_love_yorkie said:


> they said if you say it fast it will sound like "f*ck me"
> 
> or it reads like this iF U see=C K aMe


 
^^haha so it's like sofa king?  But I still don't hear it:okay: LOL


----------



## imashopaholic

_All the boys and all the girls are begging to  F  *  C  K  me (if you seek Amy)._ Say it fast. 
It's about people wanting to have sex with her, no reference to Amy Winehouse or any girl at all.


----------



## Tangerine

i_love_yorkie said:


> they said if you say it fast it will sound like "f*ck me"
> 
> or it reads like this iF U see=C K aMe



yeah!!

God bless you if you didn't get that at first, I'm serious. We need more people like that around.

*I* thought it was obvious...... LOL yeah. ugh.


----------



## thatgurl

BellaLuella said:


> Its such a double standard! *What about rappers and what they sing about?????*



Exactly.  Prime example:  Superman that ho.


----------



## noon

ok I really did not get what the fuss was all about, I had to google it to figure it out!:shame: 
I thought Amy was like an alter ego lol


----------



## divadivine682

imashopaholic said:


> _All the boys and all the girls are begging to F * C K me (if you seek Amy)._ Say it fast.
> It's about people wanting to have sex with her, no reference to Amy Winehouse or any girl at all.


 

OOOOHHHHHHH!!! *slaps self in the head!* I totally get it now! I feel kinda dense that i didn't get it before!! lol


----------



## twiggers

noon said:


> ok I really did not get what the fuss was all about, I had to google it to figure it out!:shame:
> I thought Amy was like an alter ego lol



I had to do the same thing....and even when I say it fast it's not coming out that way! Oh well.


----------



## NicolesCloset

OHHHHH  LOL thanks everyone!  I get it now.


----------



## Belle49

I love that the song really means that. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE: BRITNEY AND K-FED SPEND THE DAY TOGETHER WITH THE BOYS!			 		 HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears 








  Well this is something we haven't seen in a *long* time!  
  On Sunday morning we spotted Kevin Federline's white SUV parked at Brit's new Calabasas pad, and not only did he hang out with his ex-wife and their boys, he spent the entire day with them! 
  K-Fed arrived around 9am with Sean Preston and Jayden James, and he left around 6pm, leaving the boys with Brit for their scheduled overnight visit.
  We can't even remember the last time K-Fed and Brit spent this much time together! We know K-Fed's got a new lady love, but do you think these two could ever be together again?


----------



## Bag Fetish

So when one moves to a new pad does one take all their personal stuff  or just what they can pack in a suitcase?


----------



## candypants1100

i kinda hope brit and kevin dont get back together. no doubt he is a good dad, but i think she needs to be single for a while


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i agree. i doubt they will though. if anything, brit's dad probably wouldn't let her.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^ Yeah she should focus on getting herself back together before any relationship


----------



## gucci lover

Who is K-Fed's new lady love?


----------



## i_love_yorkie

i think the "best, and happiest" time for Britney was with K-Fed. i dont know, she was really enjoy her life when she was with him.


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ Agree!


----------



## Veelyn

imashopaholic said:


> _All the boys and all the girls are begging to  F  *  C  K  me (if you seek Amy)._ Say it fast.
> It's about people wanting to have sex with her, no reference to Amy Winehouse or any girl at all.



Ahhhhhhhhhhhh. I get it now. lol.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

gucci lover said:


> Who is K-Fed's new lady love?



i think she's a volleyball player. i'm not familiar with the sport, but apparently, she's professional 

i guess he likes athletic blonds...?


----------



## gucci lover

new rehearsal pics...  more HERE


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^


----------



## Sweetpea83

Brit looks great!


----------



## legaldiva

Thank you for the new rehearsal pic ... I'm about to get down on my floor in my office and do some sit-ups!!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

She looks awesome!!


----------



## gucci lover

legaldiva said:


> Thank you for the new rehearsal pic ... I'm about to get down on my floor in my office and do some sit-ups!!!


 
YW!


----------



## Belle49

Holy!


----------



## *Lo

She looks AMAZING!!! Cant wait to see the show


----------



## Veelyn

Brit is lookin fierce!


----------



## lostnexposed

woah...her abs are coming back into shape...I wish I could get killer abs...but im too lazy


----------



## imashopaholic

Looking hot!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

legaldiva said:


> thank you for the new rehearsal pic ... I'm about to get down on my floor in my office and do some sit-ups!!!


 

lol!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i think she is working hard, hard, hard!

ppl are saying she's not *quite* back into her tiptop shape, but whatever... like they are in any place to be nitpicking!! 

she does more than enough work. she might not be as strict about diet as she used to, but if she doesn't care, then why should anyone else?! she looks AWESOME! 

i FINALLY watched her mtv documentary. i'm rooting for her


----------



## Charlie

legaldiva said:


> Thank you for the new rehearsal pic ... I'm about to get down on my floor in my office and do some sit-ups!!!



Lol. It made put my glass of cranberry& vodka down :shame:


----------



## caitlin1214

Britney looks amazing.


----------



## mcb100

I wonder what she does in her free time now. If she has any free time. I forget for a minute that she must exercise a lot, sing, and work on albums and music videos. But doesn't every star have 5 minutes to themselves on the weekend?? 

Maybe she shops a lot, but I haven't seen any photographs of her shopping followed by the paps lately.


----------



## lostnexposed

I don't think she has any free time right now since she's going to go on tour in March. when she does get free time, she probably just plays with her kids. haven't seen pics of her shopping either...


----------



## knics33

Charlie said:


> Lol. It made put my glass of cranberry& vodka down :shame:



haha! I hear ya- me and you both!


----------



## caitlin1214

I think work keeps her sane, so she's happy when she's busy.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Brit's body is looking awesome, good for her.


----------



## candypants1100

i'm so happy for brit. i hope her tour goes well


----------



## MichelleAntonia

this business about kevin's lawyers... it's ridiculous. two exes (and her dad) can't come to an amicable agreement over the children, with the court ok-ing it, without HIS lawyers?? they're just pissed that they're not getting a cut of anything. they want kfed completely dependent on them to deal with britney, so they can take any cash they can from her. 

i'm starting to think that it's not necessarily kfed that want brit's money as much as it is his lawyers...


----------



## twiggers

^^^^I agree Michelle! I understand that there are legal issues and things need to be documented in court, but if they can come to an agreement themselves and THEN file it in court, then kudos to them!


----------



## Bag Fetish

After a period of relative seclusion, Britney emerged from her Calabasas mansion today to grab a quick Frappuccino at Starbucks. 
  She was lookin' hot in her short shorts and furry boots and, in fact, it was hot -- hot as heck in the Valley!  
  X17 photogs said Queen B cooled off with her Frap and was pretty cold with the shooters as well ... Our videographer asked her about the conservatorship and, not surprisingly, she didn't want to answer ...


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Britney Spears Taking Her Sons on Tour*

                  By Mike Fleeman
  Originally posted Monday February 02, 2009 07:35 PM EST
                               Britney Spears Photo by: FAME PICTURES
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's off to the circus for Britney Spears's children. 

The pop star took to her blog Monday to knock down a report that her upcoming two-month tour was in trouble because of a snag over whether she could travel with her two boys. 

"Both Sean Preston and Jayden James will, in fact, be joining Britney throughout the duration of her tour," says Spears's blog.  

Spears ex, Kevin Federline, 30, has primary custody of the boys, ages 3 and 2, but Spears has nearly 50-50 access to them in visitation rights.

Her Circus tour kicks off March 3 in New Orleans and ends April 28 in Chicago. Spears, 27, says she spent the weekend lounging by the pool checking out sketches of costumes. 

"Britney is so excited to kick off her tour," her blog says. "She has been enjoying every moment of rehearsals and is looking forward to performing in front of a live audience again." 

Spears also revealed more details about the tour, including a description of the elaborate stage patterned off a three-ring circus with multiple acts taking place at the same time. 

"It's sexy, fun, explosive, and full of surprises," says designer Jamie King. "While avoiding such traditional circus elements as live animals, we've created something innovative and exciting using contortionists, dancers, lighting, fire and other special effects."


----------



## vlore

Congrats to Brit and her new body!!! She looks fantastic!


----------



## lostnexposed

I too think that it's kfed's lawyers that want the money and not kfed. cause isn't britney the one who's paying for kfeds lawyers fees too??


----------



## kittenslingerie

Bag Fetish said:


> After a period of relative seclusion, Britney emerged from her Calabasas mansion today to grab a quick Frappuccino at Starbucks.
> She was lookin' hot in her short shorts and furry boots and, in fact, it was hot -- hot as heck in the Valley!
> X17 photogs said Queen B cooled off with her Frap and was pretty cold with the shooters as well ... Our videographer asked her about the conservatorship and, not surprisingly, she didn't want to answer ...



Horrible outfit, reminds me of "crazy" Britney... Hopefully shes not going back down hill.


----------



## legaldiva

Oh man, I cannot WAIT until her tour starts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^crazy Britney LOL!!


----------



## caitlin1214

The Daily Mail was all over this, saying things like, "You won't stay thin like that."

The one she's holding is hers, and do you see that other hand? That one is holding the second drink. The second drink must belong to the other person. 




In regards to her outfit, that's a cute top and cute shorts. I probably wouldn't have worn those shoes with shorts (you know, in California), but let's just say she's been rehearsing a lot and needed comfortable shoes.


----------



## Bagspy

Did you guys read about that scum bag (previous manager) Sam Lutfi is suing her for whatever it is! Some people is just an opportunist! Always looking for ways to take advantage of the situation.


----------



## gucci lover

Tuesday, February 03, 2009 
*Sam Lutfi Strikes Back at Spears Family*





Hitting back as the Spears family, Britneys former manager *Sam Lutfi* is reportedly suing the singer and her parents for defamation and breach of contract.
Filing the lawsuit earlier today (February 3) over alleged defamation, Lutfi is also asking for damages from Britney, Jamie and Lynne as a result of battery, libel and intentional infliction of emotional distress - all arising from Lynne Spearss book, Through the Storm. 


Jamie and Lynne launched a campaign of lies and intimidation designed to destroy Lutfi and drive him out of Britneys life, court documents tell. This campaign also provided Jamie with the opportunity he needed to obtain an appointment as Britneys conservator.
Continuing on, Lufti alleges that despite seemingly accomplishing their objectives, Jamie and Lynne have nevertheless continued their smear campaign against Lutfi. Thus, having no other alternative, Lutfi brings this action to defend himself against Jamies and Lynnes persistent attacks.


Celebrity Gossip​


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that guy is SUCH a huge d*ck, a total predator and i bet brit feels so horrible that she let that bastard take advantage of her. it wasn't her fault though. this effing scumbag knew she was on shakey ground. UGH

i hope brit's dad sticks a shotgun in his face and tells him what he needs to hear


----------



## caitlin1214

Freaking Satan.


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Sam Lutfi Sues Britney Spears and Her Parents*

 				 By Ken Lee
 UpdatePosted Tuesday February 03, 2009 05:10 PM EST Originally posted Tuesday February 03, 2009 04:20 PM EST
  			 				Sam Lutfi and Britney Spears Photo by: Fame;  PA Photos / Landov
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Britney Spears's former manager Sam Lutfi is suing the singer and her parents, Jamie and Lynne Spears, for defamation and breach of contract, L.A. court documents show. 

In the lawsuit filed Tuesday, Lutfi is also claiming libel, battery and intentional infliction of emotional distress. "Jamie and Lynne launched a campaign of lies and intimidation designed to destroy Lutfi and drive him out of Britney's life," the papers read. "This campaign also provided Jamie with the opportunity he needed to obtain an appointment as Britney's conservator."

Additionally, the lawsuit alleges: "Despite seemingly accomplishing their objectives, Jamie and Lynne have nevertheless continued their smear campaign against Lutfi. Thus, having no other alternative, Lutfi brings this action to defend himself against Jamie's and Lynne's persistent attacks." 

Last Friday, Britney's father obtained a new restraining order against Lutfi, accusing him of harassing the Spears family. In papers, Jamie Spears and lawyer Andrew Wallet, who oversee the singer's affairs as co-conservators, alleged that Lufti and two other men "are now working in concert to disrupt the conservatorship with utter disregard for Ms. Spears's health and well being." 

*Sam Claims Book Was Damaging*

Lutfi, who says he became Britney's manager after the two met in an L.A. nightclub in 2007, claims his reputation was damaged by Lynne Spears's book, _Through the Storm_, in which she makes allegations about Lutfi's control over her daughter. He calls the allegations "lies and fabrication." 

"Since the publication of the book, Lutfi has been subjected to unfathomable amounts of ridicule and scorn," and has received "numerous death threats from overzealous fans," the lawsuit reads, adding that Lutfi can "no longer find work as a counselor of at-risk teens." 

Lutfi also alleges that in January 2008, Jamie Spears burst into the singer's home and "punched [Lutfi] in the chest," which caused "injury to his nervous system and person." He adds the singer's father was "screaming that ... Lutfi had made a rude comment to Lynne the night before." 

Finally, Lutfi claims he and Britney had an oral agreement that he would be compensated 15 percent of her earnings as her manager. Lutfi alleges that the agreement was confirmed in a text message on Oct. 13, 2007 in which the singer wrote: "sam, so thats fine, i want you to be my manager, you were right its 15 percent of my money but for 4 years not 5." Lutfi claims that he hasn't received any payment for his alleged services. 

Lutfi's attorney, Bryan J. Freedman said in a statement Tuesday that there is "overwhelming evidence from independent witnesses" proving his client's case and that "at the time of the trial in this action, the jury will have an opportunity to weigh the credibility of the witnesses."


----------



## MichelleAntonia

wow that douche was a counselor for teens? he's supposed to HELP kids with problems?

he only exacerbated brit's issues!


----------



## lostnexposed

I think they know that they would lose the case if it goes to court so they're trying to make a huge mess out of this so that Brit would just settle and pay them out of court.

poor girl..when she's down, she gets kicked down further. when she's up, she still gets kicked down(ppl still talking abt how she's fat-wtf..how is she fat, ppl suing her for money etc. etc.)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Will Panic Attacks Force Britney To Cancel Tour?!? 








Britney Spears has reportedly been suffering from panic attacks that have led to "tantrums and locking herself in the bathroom," according to The Sun  newspaper.
  The paper quotes an unnamed source as saying: "She has been telling her doctor she feels under pressure and ill when she thinks about touring."
  Brit's dad Jamie has reportedly consulted doctors about her condition.
  Every time there is a crisis, Britney screams and cries and locks herself in her room,"  another source told the newspaper.
  Certainly there is a TON of pressure on Britney, and all of the legal drama with former manager Sam Lutfi really can't be helping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hope she's okay...if she's feeling pressure and what not..she should maybe cancel her tour and focus on her health?


----------



## Cat

Bag Fetish said:


> Will Panic Attacks Force Britney To Cancel Tour?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears has reportedly been suffering from panic attacks that have led to "tantrums and locking herself in the bathroom," according to The Sun newspaper.
> The paper quotes an unnamed source as saying: "She has been telling her doctor she feels under pressure and ill when she thinks about touring."
> Brit's dad Jamie has reportedly consulted doctors about her condition.
> &#8220;Every time there is a crisis, Britney screams and cries and locks herself in her room," another source told the newspaper.
> Certainly there is a TON of pressure on Britney, and all of the legal drama with former manager Sam Lutfi really can't be helping.


 


Some sights have posted stories claiming she was pitching fits and planned to cancel the tour if she couldn't get permission to drag her kids along for the ride.The drama never ceases with this bunch!


----------



## Veelyn

Bag Fetish said:


> Will Panic Attacks Force Britney To Cancel Tour?!?
> 
> 
> x17online.com/britney_spears/BritneyPanic.jpgBritney Spears has reportedly been suffering from panic attacks that have led to "tantrums and locking herself in the bathroom," according to The Sun  newspaper.
> The paper quotes an unnamed source as saying: "She has been telling her doctor she feels under pressure and ill when she thinks about touring."
> Brit's dad Jamie has reportedly consulted doctors about her condition.
> Every time there is a crisis, Britney screams and cries and locks herself in her room,"  another source told the newspaper.
> Certainly there is a TON of pressure on Britney, and all of the legal drama with former manager Sam Lutfi really can't be helping.



Oh gosh I hope not. She's been doing so well. Come on Brit!


----------



## Bag Fetish

*How Britney and Kevin Will Share Custody on Tour*

                  By Lisa Ingrassia
  Originally posted Wednesday February 04, 2009 05:15 PM EST






Kevin Federline, Britney Spears and (from left) sons Jayden and Preston Photo by: WireImage(2) inset:  INF
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Britney Spears and Kevin Federline are close to finalizing a custody arrangement allowing them both time to spend with their sons during Spears's tour. 

Federline's lawyer Mark Vincent Kaplan tells E! News that an agreement can be reached in "probably the next day." Spears already has said sons Preston, 3, and Jayden, 2, would be joining her on the road when her two-month Circus tour kicks off on March 3 in New Orleans.  

So how will visitation work on the road? 

 Spears will probably see her boys on "pretty much the same schedule that she has now," Kaplan tells E!. (Federline, 30, has primary custody of the boys, but Spears, 27, has nearly 50-50 access to them in visitation rights.) 

"Kevin is working to make them accessible by going on various central locations in various areas of the country," says Kaplan. "He is doing that because he wants her to be able to have the maximum positive environment around her to assure that the tour will be successful." 

Kaplan adds: "I don't think the kids will be at venues. They will be available in her life when she is done with the rigors of performing." 

As for whether Federline's girlfriend, Victoria Prince, a onetime professional volleyball player, will be traveling with her beau, "I dont even know if they know yet," Kaplan tells E!, adding that Prince, 26, "is a very solid person, and they are really great together. She is very solid, responsible, and has a very positive effect."


----------



## Bag Fetish

Jamie Strikes Back! 





  Jamie Spears is striking back after Brit's former manager Sam filed suit against Daddy Spears in court, alleging (among other things) that Jamie assaulted him, according to The Sun.
  A source close to Spears tells the Sun that Jamie is furious over Sam's alleged "drugging" of Britney and blames him for alienating Brit from her family during her troubled times. Jamie also believes Sam tried to take control of her life and finances. He is determined to pursue a criminal prosecution."
  But this could be quite a long and arduous process.  A pal of Sam tells the paper, Sam isnt going down without a fight.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

drama!drama!drama!


----------



## imashopaholic

I hope all this Sam Lufti ****e doesn't set her back. She's been doing so much better without him in her life.


----------



## lostnexposed

just when she was doing well again. she needs to just move away....if not permanently just for a year or so. like when she went on her 1 year hiatus.


----------



## imashopaholic

She's looking great! These were taken a couple of days ago.


----------



## twiggers

Aren't those the same pics from about 2 months ago? Looks like her Mexico trip.


----------



## imashopaholic

The website I got them from has February 6th 2009 as the date.  http://thegrumpiest.com/?p=10321


----------



## gucci lover

I believe it was in Vegas during the MTV music awards.


----------



## imashopaholic

Either way she looks amazing!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney & Larry - Together Forever? HOT LINKS : Britney Spears  britlarryontherocks.jpg  We never thought these two would get tired of working together!  Britney Spears and her longtime manager and friend, Larry Rudolph, are rumored to be heading for Splitsville. A week and a half ago, Breathe Heavy reported that the Circus performer was &quot;fed up&quot; with Larry... in fact, the manager has allegedly stepped aside so Adam Leber (his associate) could take his place.  But X17 just spotted Larry leaving our girl Brit's house this afternoon. What's up with that!  Are these rumors much ado about nothing or are the two seriously wrapping up their on-and-off relationship with one last meeting?


----------



## candypants1100

ooo, i'm sad to hear she's getting panic attacks if this is true.... tho i can't really blame her- lots of pressure on her to do well and kill it on this tour.


----------



## MissTiss

oh man, poor thing. I've been there with the panic attacks. I love her and wish her the best.  I hope she gets the help she needs.


----------



## fashiongirl26

*bump*


----------



## Bag Fetish

things seem to be quiet on the home front for Brit.I hope all is going well with her, she must be busy getting ready for her tour.


----------



## twiggers

I think so! I check her website every now and then and it's all about tour rehearsals!


----------



## gucci lover

what day are you going to see her in concert twiggers?


----------



## ShelleyBaby

I like Britney, but I can't believe anyone would pay to see her in concert. I'd say pay to see her live, but we all know it's anything but live.


----------



## Bag Fetish

*Britney's Ex Accused of Assault with a Deadly Mercedes*

By Ken Lee
Originally posted Tuesday February 24, 2009 06:55 PM EST

Ghalib and Spears in January 2008 Photo by: cpb / cnb / Finalpixx.com
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




An arrest warrant has been issued for Britney Spears's paparazzo ex-boyfriend to face felony charges of trying to avoid a process server  with the help of some German engineering. 

According to L.A. prosecutors, the victim was serving a temporary restraining order, obtained by Spears's father, at Adnan Ghalib's apartment complex in Encino on Feb. 11 when Ghalib got into his Mercedes and drove it toward the victim. 

To avoid being penned against a trash truck, the victim jumped on the hood and hung on as the car served, eventually falling off and breaking his wrist, among other injuries, the District Attorney alleges. Ghalib allegedly drove away without stopping. 

Ghalib was slapped Tuesday with three felony charges of assault with a deadly weapon, hit-and-run and battery, all worth up to seven years in prison if convicted. The charges include special allegations: use of a deadly weapon  a car  and great bodily injury. Prosecutors are asking bail be set at $110,000.


----------



## candypants1100

shelleybaby- while i agree that she doesn't sing live, i think back to her mtv award slave 4 u days and think i would absolutely pay to see her perform live- i think we can all agree she is a fantastic entertainer (dancer, caters to the audience, etc) when she is on top of her game...


----------



## gucci lover

Is Adnan trying to make his way back into Brit's life?  Or have they been seeing each other?  Brit needs to stay away from him :devil:


----------



## i_love_yorkie

i rather she go back to Kfed then this guy...


----------



## lostnexposed

from what I've been reading, it seems like Adnan is trying to get back in her life, but I guess she's already opened up her eyes and seen what an ass he is.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

candypants1100 said:


> shelleybaby- while i agree that she doesn't sing live, i think back to her mtv award slave 4 u days and think i would absolutely pay to see her perform live- i think we can all agree she is a fantastic entertainer (dancer, caters to the audience, etc) when she is on top of her game...




totally. it's the spectacle of it, the dancers, the stage show, her energy. the entire production.

and it sounds like this time around, it's going to be better than ever.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i_love_yorkie said:


> i rather she go back to Kfed then this guy...




i know!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

X17 XCLUSIVE! - BRIT ENJOYS LAST MOMENTS WITH THE BOYS BEFORE TOUR! 












  Momma Brit!!!!  We LOVE how cute these three are, playing in the yard at Brit's Calabasas home the other day.
  Each moment with Jayden and Sean must be bittersweet for Brit as she prepares to head out on tour with _Circus
_.  The Queen B's schedule isn't light!  She'll start in New Orleans next Tuesday and do 13 shows by the end of the month!
  Of course we know the boys will be able to visit their mom on the road, with Daddy Federline's help.  But it'll be a LOOONNNNGGG tour with lots of work and not a lot of mommy-time!
  Good luck, Brit!


----------



## lostnexposed

so cute!!

and I thought her place is in a gated community now? or was that someone else? cause those pics look like the cameramen were close enough.


----------



## cristalena56

awww cute!!! her and her 2 boys are adorable!! she looks good!!


----------



## candypants1100

great shots of her playing with her kids....tho when i think about it, it creeps me out that someone was hiding in the bushes in her backyard taking pics of her with her kids


----------



## knics33

^Ugh I know I always think about that when I see paparazzi shots like this :s

Her two sons are just ADORABLE!


----------



## Vendrazi

A lot of times...the celebrity knows the paps are there. Not ALWAYS. But a lot of time it's arranged. (A lot of times B- and C-list celebs will calls paps to let them know when they'll be at certain places, for instance.)

It *could* be that Brit wants "positive" gossip out there about herself before her tour, because she's had such desperately bad gossip about herself for a couple of years now.

Something to consider.


----------



## gucci lover

^^I don't think those shots were arranged.  The paps are crazy about Brit and will do whatever it takes to get her photos.  Her camp inviting the paps over would just lead to more drama.  The poor girl can't even go out in public with her kids for the fear of the paps hurting her and her boys.  The backyard photos appear to be zoomed in and looks like it could be from a neighbors house.  I bet they paid the neighbor to use their property.


----------



## karo

With her Circus tour set to kickoff tomorrow night (March 3), Britney Spears arrived in New Orleans with her entourage on Sunday evening (March 1). 
According to an eyewitness, Spears arrived in a tour bus from her Kentwood home, and was accompanied by sons Jayden James and Sean Preston as well as her father Jamie Spears, manager Larry Rudolph and an entourage of bodyguards and security, who covered her with umbrellas when she arrived at her hotel.


----------



## Belle49

You guys I'm pumped for her show..i'm going on Sat. A few of the other wives and I are flying down to Miami for the weekend. 

http://perezhilton.com/2009-03-02-britney-rehearsing

It looks UNREAL!! Plus she's the new Candies girl!!! I honestly think she's back and better then ever!


----------



## knics33

^ahhhhh- you are SOOOO lucky! I would LOVE to go! She looked amazing. I cant wait until her Candies stuff comes out at Kohls!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Belle...have a blast!!!  I am very jealous!!


----------



## bb10lue

oh im jealous!! I wanna go!!!!


----------



## lostnexposed

I'm not exactly a Candies person, but I might check it out to support her.

and that footage looks so good. I'm so mad that I'm not going(too broke and no one to go with).


----------



## legaldiva

I hope there is video on youtube from the concert ... I can't WAIT!!!


----------



## AAA07

I love seeing pics with her and her boys.  My boys are are 2 and 3 as well.  I see a little bit of Brit in me ahh well of course without the fame, or money, or papp. or...  I can't wait to see the show next month!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Larry Rudolph On Britney Tonight: "You Can Expect Spectacularness"			 		 HOT LINKS :     Britney Spears 





  Larry Rudolph chatted with Ryan Seacrest this morning, and Brit's longtime manager talked about Brit's show tonight, her nerves, and what fans can expect from the pop princess' much hyped comeback tour. Larry told Ryan, "You can expect spectacular - spectacularness - is that a word?" From what we've seen so far, it does look pretty spectacular_ish_, so we'd say Larry hit that one right on the head!
  Brit rehearsed twice yesterday, and Larry told Ryan that the second rehearsal went until 2 or 3 in the morning, but it was "amazing."


----------



## oceancitygirl

Yay, I cant wait to see her show, I am going in April, Is anyone else going to any of the Canadian dates?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

YAYYYYYY!!! im going this saturday in Miami!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## candypants1100

^jealouussss


----------



## lostnexposed

I'm so jealous. I wanna go so bad. Is Perez going to the show tonight? I wonder if he'll have an update.


----------



## loveyouu

For those that have gone or are going soon, can you please tell me how much the merch stuff is going to be, and what kinds of things they are selling.. I know there's two shirts posted on the website for $40 each. This would be great if anyone would know this or know where to get info to this since the concert for me is in April and I would love to know how much the merch stuff is. Thanks a whole bunch if you have any idea .


----------



## Belle49

Perez's review is AWESOME! he had some you tube clips up but they are gone now. It looks AMAZING. 3 more days till Miami!!!


----------



## Belle49

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/usa/article2291528.ece


----------



## lostnexposed

I tried to stay up and kept refreshing perez's page last night, but i got too tired. hopefully more clips will pop up soon.


----------



## atlbaglady

Britney's bus is at the Grand Hyatt RIGHT OUTSIDE OUR OFFICE BUILDING!!!!

Gonna get my co-worker to take a pic of me WITH the bus PLUS we're watching for any movement  There are currently FIVE buses out there






!!!


----------



## knics33

^omg!! how exciting!


----------



## legaldiva

I can't believe we can't get leaks of the performance.  I'm dying!!!


----------



## Belle49

^^ in the link I posted there's a video on there of her doing Womanizer.


----------



## omgblonde

Sooooooo excited to see the tour!! I don't think I can wait until June!!

Anyone know if she sang anything live? I read somewhere that she sang one or two live, but I read on other sites it was all lipped? I don't really care either way but it would be nice to have _something_ live!


----------



## atlbaglady

although Perez DID give her a great review, he DID mention that she lip synched the whole time...
Just for fun, here's a couple of pics of me in front of the bus


----------



## lil miss cheeky

http://showbiz.sky.com/brits-back-with-a-bang




> he most anticipated comeback tour of the decade has begun.
> 
> And Britney Spears has not disappointed with an array of revealing and interesting costumes...
> 
> 
> Britney's flashing her bod as her Circus tour hits New Orleans...


----------



## lostnexposed

yeah...seemed like she lip synched. though all the tracks were not cd tracks. it sounded like a pre-recorded tracks that sound live.

BTW..thanks for the link Belle!


----------



## omgblonde

Haha the bus is so cute! Love the pictures by it.


----------



## twiggers

Perez had links to the performance....and I got a bunch on youtube this morning. I'm not 100% convinced that my $350 was well spent (I"m seeing her in Chicago in April). She seemed stiff. Hopefully she'll loosen up as the tour progresses. 
I compared it to an earlier vid of her on Letterman....she's nowhere near what she used to be.
Still love her though!


----------



## twiggers

It looks like youtube is pulling the videos...that sucks. I really want to see the progression in her dancing throughout the tour. I wonder why they are pulling them? Madonna's were left up...and all the Onyx Hotel tour vids are up too. Don't want the criticism?


----------



## Belle49

You gotta give the girl a chance..it was her first MAJOR show in god knows how long. I thought she did AMAZING! She looks fantastic! I'm seeing her Sat. night


----------



## candypants1100

^agh have so much fun!!!! let us know how it goes!


----------



## gucci lover

*atlbaglady* - even her tour bus is cute!  love your pics


----------



## PrincessGina




----------



## twiggers

I wonder if it's the heels? IN her old days she would dance barefoot or in flats....IDK...I'm looking forward to seeing the upcoming shows to see if there is some improvement!


----------



## jadore la mode

Seeing her concert TONIGHT! So excited...


----------



## BiloxiBlu

I went to the NOLA show, and I thought it was GREAT!  I LOVE Brit!


----------



## LUV xo LOUiS

BIG BUMP! 

now that the tour has actually started, feel free to talk about your experience! 

any one go to new orleans the other other night?

or going to any of them this weekend?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

oh oh me me!!! Miami this Saturday...I'll let ya know how it goes!!!


----------



## LUV xo LOUiS

flsurfergirl3 said:


> oh oh me me!!! Miami this Saturday...I'll let ya know how it goes!!!


 
yay! have fun!!  
can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Belle49

I'm going on Sat as well!!


----------



## sab_angel

I'm goin in 15 days! Excited is not even the word lol ... March 20th Montreal 

I LOVE BRITNEY!!!


----------



## Cat

Just when I thought her days of vulgar displays were over her promoters turn her tour into nothing more than a lipsyncing S&M Tour and title it a Circus.True talents and class acts like Celine Dion would never lower themselves to such a level.

I'm shocked her so-called loving father would subject her to these trashy displays of herself but we all know sex sells and at the end of the day it  comes down to money in the pockets of her ever present pimps.


----------



## AAA07

^^ Wow I thought that looked hot!!


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ I think she looks great.



Yes, they were skimpy costumes but they were in keeping with the Freakshow/Peepshow theme of the setlist.

The bodysuit was supposed to make her look like the Tattooed Lady.


----------



## Belle49

agreed with everyone else. She looks fab and it goes with the theme of the show.
I'm off to Miami...So excited for tomorrow!


----------



## lostnexposed

I think it's her heels that prevent her from being enthusiastic..she used to use sneakers(hello Sketchers) and when she did wnat some height, she used a wedge or platform shoes or heels with a chunkier heel.


----------



## carvedwords

I think it looks amazing.  It just goes with the theme.


----------



## effinhaute

I'm going and so excited!! March 23rd @ Nassau Coliseum  
What are you guys WEARING!?!?!

I've never been to a pop concert like this before.. so I have no clue. Are you supposedt o go casual or dress up a little??


----------



## Jbspice28

Yay!  I'm seeing her in Chicago!  Gotta love a comeback...


----------



## smallbag

I'm going next Wednesday - Nassau Coliseum!! Can't wait!


----------



## Edna

I'm going next Saturday at the Prudential Center in NJ! I'm a huge Britney fan, but this will be my first Britney concert.  I'm so excited!


----------



## twiggers

I'm going to 4/28 show in Chicago! Can't wait


----------



## twiggers

WOW Cat...tell us how you really feel LOL 

She's always been a bit on the risque/sexy side with her tours....nothing anymore risque than Madonna has done in the past....or even Christina Aguilera's tour about 5-6 years ago (stripped tour).


----------



## candypants1100

^agreed

plus i dont think you can compare britney and celine...they are SO different in every aspect- age, genre, the types of entertainers they are (britney has always been more of a dancer, and celine much more of a singer)


----------



## cosmogrl5

One of my friends is touring WITH HER!!!  How cool is that?! I've seen Brit in concert three times, so I'd love to see her again.


----------



## zeogo

Im flying to London on the 4th to see her! I cannot wait to see womanizer and all the other classics!


----------



## twiggers

I watched some youtube videos of the Atlanta show (stop #2) and she seemed a little more relaxed  I"m hoping that after a couple tour stops she'll be more comfortable and back to her old self (dancing wise)!


----------



## JSH812

*Cat* -- if you think _those_ pictures were S&M like -- you really should have seen the Onyx Hotel Tour.


----------



## ilovemylilo

We're going tomorrow!!!


----------



## Sternchen

I wonder if she'll be coming to Germany???  I'd love to go!


----------



## Belle49

I saw her last night and thought she was AMAZING! We truly had such a great time. She's back without a doubt!


----------



## *Lo

Im going this friday the 13th at the Prudential Center in Newark NJ!!! I am soooo excited!


----------



## lostnexposed

*Lo said:


> Im going this friday the 13th at the Prudential Center in Newark NJ!!! I am soooo excited!



omg..tell me how it went. this was the show I wanted to go too! describe every detail..haha


----------



## jadore la mode

did anyone go to Sunday night's Tampa performance? I read on perez that she had a bit of a microphone malfunction..haha..
http://perezhilton.com/2009-03-09-britney-drops-the-p-word-at-her-concert-and-its-not-perez


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ You know, that's unfortunate that something like that was broadcasted, but on the upside, she cares about whether or not she's  . . . showing anything.


----------



## Belle49

^^ agreed! good for her! She's changed so much! Her show was AMAZING!


----------



## candypants1100

i just found out that i'm going!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karo

Britney Spears was spotted with her boys and father arriving back in Miami on Monday (March 9).


----------



## karo

Britney Spears living it up in Miami (March 9).


----------



## jsc6

i'm going April 9th !!! so excited


----------



## jadore la mode

twiggers said:


> I watched some youtube videos of the Atlanta show (stop #2) and she seemed a little more relaxed  I"m hoping that after a couple tour stops she'll be more comfortable and back to her old self (dancing wise)!



I went to the Atl show and I thought she did a flipping FABULOUS job! She seemed so much more active on the stage from what I had seen on TV..so much fun


----------



## Sweetpea83

Brit looks great!


----------



## rehana

I went on Sunday in Tampa...AMAZING!!!!!!! I love Britney!!!!!!!!!! I also love that I vamped up for the concert jamming to her music!! PCD is AMAZINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG too! I loved their performance too!


----------



## candypants1100

^tell us more!! was she dancing well?


----------



## imashopaholic

Here's the official video for If U Seek Amy. 

http://www.britneyspears.com/2009/03/official-if-u-seek-amy-music-video.php


----------



## Sternchen

I think the video is super cute!!


----------



## VenturaBlvd

I am going to see her at The Staples Center!!   Can't wait!


Here are some pictures from her tour so far


----------



## oceancitygirl

I am going in Vancouver, Anyone else going to the Vancouver show ?
2nd row!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Who IS Amy????


----------



## caitlin1214

I just had to share this! 




Pay attention to the bridge.

Fall Out Boy's I Don't Care (If I'm A Womanizer):


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOmf3dcWtPU




I believe they performed it this way on Jimmy Kimmel Live.


----------



## sab_angel

The video for "If u seek Amy" is H-O-T... LUV IT!! 

Can't wait to see Britney!!! omg 9 more days!!


----------



## imashopaholic

SunnyFreckles said:


> Who IS Amy????


There is no Amy. The title is actually referencing something else.
"All the boys and all the girls are begging to If (F) You (U) Seek (C K) Amy (me)". Get it?


----------



## awong10

I saw Britney in concert last night!  Good show but I must admit she was pretty lazy.  She didn't dance much just strutted herself around the stage.


----------



## Edna

I'm at the concert right now! The Pussycat Dolls already went on. Now there are some special circus acts. Still waiting for Britney to come out!


----------



## tory_c

I went to see her show this past week. The pussycat dolls were really good. I was invited by a friend.
She didn't seem too into it. There was lots of walking around. There were lots of hand movements but hardly any footwork aside from the strutting around. There also wasn't any fan interaction. 

We met some people at the concert that paid 400 dollars for tickets and they said "we don't care if she's not dancing much,she has a smile on her face and that's all that matters" Idk, I wouldn't pay that much if the person wasn't going to put 110% into it. Those same people kept saying "oh my god she's singing live, she sounds so good!" She did not sing live. I'm a fan of hers and I guess I went into it with higher standards. I kept reading SHES BACK! SHES BACK! but I didn't see it


----------



## Megadane

This Wednesday in Toronto..can't wait!


----------



## *Lo

I saw her Friday night in NJ and i thought the show was amazing!! I love her, and if i could i would see her again. Here is one of the pics i took at the concert


----------



## SunnyFreckles

^^  no waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!


----------



## sab_angel

imashopaholic said:


> There is no Amy. The title is actually referencing something else.
> "All the boys and all the girls are begging to If (F) You (U) Seek (C K) Amy (me)". Get it?


 
Yes! thats y the song is so controversial, but i really like it as well as the new video!!!


----------



## sab_angel

I can't wait! 5 more days!!


----------



## Belle49

I love the song and I LOVE that it means that lol


----------



## Weak4Shoes

I am going to see her on March 27th in Pittsburgh. Im super excited!!!


----------



## candypants1100

*Lo said:


> I saw her Friday night in NJ and i thought the show was amazing!! I love her, and if i could i would see her again. Here is one of the pics i took at the concert



wow looks like you had GREAT seats!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

*March 16, 2009*

         They Say They're Not Involved... 
 




  ...but after reviewing our fav shots of Britney Spears and her longtime agent Jason Trawick, we gotta wonder! From the beach in Costa Rica to the streets of Hollywood, we've photographed these two looking pretty chummy over the years, and even though there have been numerous denials about an "inappropriate" relationship, we're still not convinced. 
  Soo...what do you think?  Is Jason joining the circus, or is he simply watching it?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I need to hear this song...


----------



## candypants1100

that pic is old, isn't it? she looks to be in better shape now


----------



## lostnexposed

yeah...I remember her wearing that bathing suit like back in the summer maybe?? when she went on that little vacation.


----------



## candypants1100

any new pics?


----------



## sab_angel

that is NOT a recent pic of Britney


----------



## sab_angel

I saw her show Friday night, it was out of this world. The last Britney tour I saw was over 5 years ago and I truly missed it. Everything was incredible, the theme was obviously Circus, I felt like it was in fact a circus with performers and magical acts! 

Then when Britney came on the crowd went crazzyy and she was so energetic and she looked so beautiful! I'm looking forward to going to see another date May 5th!!!


----------



## missjenny2679

I am!!! 4 row


----------



## Megadane

I went last week in Toronto and it was great!  I was right up front so got lots of pics..I'll post a few
I just love Brit, the circus theme was really, really cool


----------



## sab_angel

ITA the show was unbelieveable! i rly want to go see her again May 5th! 

When i get the chance ill post some pics!


----------



## effinhaute

I just came back from the concert and absolutely loved it!!!
She did an amazing job. I wish she sang at least 3 songs live though... bnut its okay i loved it any way.


----------



## sab_angel

it was unbelieveable!!


----------



## gucci lover

*2 roadies from Spears tour arrested in Pittsburgh*

03/26/2009 7:30 PM, AP


Two employees of a contractor working for Britney Spears' concert tour were arrested early Thursday morning after police said they assaulted officers who tried to break up a fight. 
Rockey Lee Dickey Jr., 34, of Manhattan Beach, Calif., was hitting another man on a city sidewalk when a patrol car drove by at around 1 a.m., police said. Dickey swung at one of the officers who intervened, knocking off his hat, and had to be subdued with a Taser, police said. 
Police said Alex Montes, 23, of Valencia, Calif., put one of the officers in a headlock. 
The officers were not hurt. 
Both men were being held in the Allegheny County Jail on assault and public drunkenness charges. It was not immediately known if they had attorneys. 
The alleged victim, identified only as a 30-year-old Pittsburgh man, was taken to a hospital for facial injuries. 
Spears' Web site posted a statement saying the two men worked for a company that was contracted to provide road crew service, not for Spears or her tour. "The two individuals have since been dismissed by their employer. The ... tour does not support or tolerate this type of behavior," the statement said.

http://music.yahoo.com/read/news/61986473


----------



## candypants1100

^yeah i read that on perez. sucks for those guys.


----------



## stacmck

One of the radio stations here did a spoof song about this to the tune of "If You Seek Amy" except it was "are begging to not Tase me."


----------



## lostnexposed

did anyone see the video of her concert, while she was performing "do something" at one point, she just went "merry christmas"

kinda weird...but kinda funny at the same time. I figured since she lip sync her mic would be off..so maybe sometimes she does sing along to a track and sometimes she doesnt. or maybe she didn't think the mic was on?


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm chalking it up to the fact that she was very excited.


----------



## stacmck

lostnexposed said:


> did anyone see the video of her concert, while she was performing "do something" at one point, she just went "merry christmas"
> 
> kinda weird...but kinda funny at the same time. I figured since she lip sync her mic would be off..so maybe sometimes she does sing along to a track and sometimes she doesnt. or maybe she didn't think the mic was on?


I heard about this on the radio, and they said that someone in the front was wearing a Santa hat and that was why she said "Merry Christmas."


----------



## candypants1100

^aw thats cute


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I saw it, and LOVEEEEEEEED IT!!

Way to go Brit!


----------



## sab_angel

^^^ that explains alot! haha got to LOVE Britney


----------



## Bag Fetish

I watched BRITNEY for the record yesterday because there was nothing on. .. It was so depressing.


----------



## TxGlam

I went last night and loved it of course!! I'm so glad she's back!! I love Brit!!


----------



## sab_angel

Loved it! wish i could go again and again hehe!


----------



## sab_angel

It was depressing to see that she is so controlled, she is in her late twenties and her father treats her like a lil baby! I feel so bad for her honestly


----------



## caitlin1214

With all due respect to Britney, the last time she was left to her own devices, things didn't turn out too well.


----------



## sab_angel

ok but she is under alot of pressure


----------



## karo

*Britney Spears' new sexy look has suddenly made her irresistable to countless men, including ex-husband Kevin Federline.*
According to Star magazine, the couple have rekindled their once red-hot sex life with various trysts around town.
From hotel suites, to dressing rooms to backstage on Britneys Circus tour, the former couple has been hooking up whenever they feel the urge.
Its like theyre newlyweds all over again, a family insider told Star. Brit and Kevin cant keep their hands off each other! The flings have made them both a lot happier.
That may be so for them, but Federlines girlfriend, ex-volleyball star Victoria Prince, is hardly thrilled. According to Stars report, Prince busted Britney and Kevin in the act.


----------



## hellsangel227

karo said:


> *Britney Spears' new sexy look has suddenly made her irresistable to countless men, including ex-husband Kevin Federline.*



Hmmmm I wonder if that's reliable...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

if it's true, i hope kevin has dumped his gf before doing all that...


----------



## twiggers

^^^^ha, why would he dump his girlfriend? Once a cheater....always a cheater.


----------



## karo

*Britney Spears Walks Off Stage During Concert*

The show didn't go on in Vancouver Wednesday night after Britney Spears pulled the plug on her sold-out _Circus_ concert 15 minutes and three songs into her performance  departing the stage and leaving the audience in the GM Place in the dark for more than half an hour. Boos ensued. 

Cigarette smoke from the crowd was blamed, with a female voice announcing to the crowd, "The building is awfully smoky. It is uncomfortable for everyone on stage, including Ms. Spears. Please extinguish all cigarettes  this is a non-smoking building, and the show will resume when the smoke on the stage is cleared," the _Vancouver Sun_ reports. 

Until the agitated crowd settled down, GM Place was filled with piped-in intermission music played at hockey games  which, one concertgoer told PEOPLE, left the fans "really pissed off. The break in the concert ruined it for everyone. The vibe was gone." 

When she did return, Spears, 27, delivered a well-received Bollywood take on "Me Against the Music," followed by "Everytime"  during which she asked the crowd "What's up, Vancouver?" before she again left the stage, some 90 seconds before the end of the song. 

The concert concluded with Spears singing "Womanizer" and advising the still-restless crowd, "Vancouver, don't smoke weed." Her sign-off was also peppered with a couple of X-rated expletives and a warning to "drive safe." 

After the show, a statement was posted on the singer's Web site: "We want to apologize to all the fans who attended our Vancouver show tonight for the brief pause in Britney's set. Crew members above the stage became ill due to a ventilation issue." 

Spears kicked off her _Circus_ tour of the North America and England in New Orleans on March 3. Her father and attorneys are exploring the possibility of expanding the tour, says AP.


----------



## lostnexposed

Just when everything was going well for her.......was that really what happened at that concert tho>


----------



## MichelleAntonia

dr. twiggers said:


> ^^^^ha, why would he dump his girlfriend? Once a cheater....always a cheater.




i would hope britney wouldn't agree to hook up with him unless the gf was gone, hopefully she learned from last time, but yeah... prob not


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Star mag isn't exactly the most reliable source though...


----------



## hellsangel227

Hey folks.  I went to the Vancouver concert last night.  That article is pretty accurate.. She left at around 8:30 and started again at 9:05-ish.  It really sort of sucked.  I did not smell any marijuana smoke (as implied) or see anyone smoking cigarettes! I do understand that it would be very dangerous for the circus performers to do their aerobatics above the stage when there might be some marijuana smoke in the air though.  There were performers above the stage VERY VERY HIGH UP and twirling on ropes and so forth.. so being a LITTLE dizzy could cause very serious accidents.  The show was good... but then I felt as if Britney didn't even try to connect with the audience.  PCD was great, very interactive and asked the crowd many questions to get our response.  Britney was lacking and it sucked because we could not see close-ups of her face!! When she left, she said "Drive safe. Don't smoke weed.  Rock out with your C**ts out, PEACE mothertruckers!" Well.. at least that's what I heard.  I thought it was really weird.... overall I still don't know what to think about the concert.. but I can tell you that I am disappointed.


----------



## caitlin1214

It almost seems like people are just looking for things to pick on her about. 

She's getting through a tour, she's doing shows and I think that's wonderful. 


There is no way she could have done any of this last year. 

I watched the encore clip from Vancouver and her tone when she says "Peace, MOTHERTRUCKERS!" is a joking one. 

I did like the little curtsy/bow she did in the "ring."


----------



## hellsangel227

Caitlin, I DEFINITELY agree that some reporters are taking it out of context.  She said "peace mothertruckers" JOKINGLY and the reports of her "storming off stage" is not true.  There was not "storming" involved. Hahahaha.


----------



## fashion16

is it just me or does her song about seeking Amy make no sense at all? The lyrics aren't even written in actual sentences...


----------



## grace3128

Wait, but if she left at 830 and came back at 905?....isn't that like kind of storming? or was that just an exit of sorts that was a part of the show


----------



## sab_angel

I love Brit! people need to stop picking on her!!


----------



## misschbby

i dont think her hearts in it . poor girl i miss the old carefree britney


----------



## Clumpy Dumpy

grace3128 said:


> Wait, but if she left at 830 and came back at 905?....isn't that like kind of storming? or was that just an exit of sorts that was a part of the show



She left after the second or third song ended. She didn't stop the show in the middle of a song.

There was def weed smoking. I could smell it in the hallways.


----------



## bgyoshi

anyone going to the show in san jose, ca tonight? =D


----------



## msjenn

i went to the san jose show. it was good to see britney again and the show was very entertaining.  her dancing has gotten a lot lazier, she pretty much stands and shimmies/shakes with a lot of hand movements and not so much footwork. she  dances a lot slower and not as energetic as before. all in all, it was a great show, very entertaining and the side circus acts were cool to watch too. there was a contortionist,clowns, a magician, hula hoop lady, and other fun acts. 

she spoke to the crowd and addressed us " what's up sacramento?" LOL. she didn't even catch on that it was the wrong city and everyone around us was laughing.

i sat in the lower level center 10 rows away so I had a good view of the entire show. the whole circus theme was great and the costumes were really cute! pussycat dolls were a good opening act too!


----------



## bgyoshi

^^ I agree!  I love PCD, they opened for Christine Aguilera too and they are so interactive with the audience.  Britney was oh-kay.  her dancing has gotten lazier for sure.  I enjoyed the classic songs...ah..memories.

The girls in the row behind me...crazy.  It was cute, they had costumes, like flight attendant from toxic and of course the school girl outfit.  but I think they were definitely high on something.  The one girl that kept crawling up and down the stairs in her tiny skirt...and dancing on the railings until her blouse came undone.  She didn't even look 18.  And the girl who rocked so hard her glasses flew off her head onto the lower level. oh and they spilled a drink on my back and the girl next to me...and the ppl in front of us! otherwise, awesome night.  hope britney goes on tour again..and she'd be more into it.


----------



## AAA07

"Rock out with your c***s out"  ??    said for shock value??


----------



## LVobsessed415

is britney actually singing at any of her concerts?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

maybe she was inspired by the red hot chili peppers


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

MichelleAntonia said:


> maybe she was inspired by the red hot chili peppers



I am sure she did not sing all her songs live in concert


----------



## AAA07

Inspired by the Peppers - hahahhhahahahahahaha


----------



## JBmom86

I am a HUGE Britney fan but was actually VERY dissapointed with her Dallas concert. We were at the top of the arena and we were upset that she didnt have the close ups on so all we could really see where a bunch of small people dancing around. It was an amazing show but like people have said, has gotten a lot lazier with her dancing and it seems that she says the same thing in every city "Whats up___?". No interaction really which was kinda sad. I wish she would have sang A LOT more songs from her Circus album, not Blackout but hey. Oops I did it again would have been nice to hear, just like maybe Crazy. But oh well. If she does come back hopefully we'll get better seats and she puts more heart into it.


----------



## Blondee178

fashion16 said:


> is it just me or does her song about seeking Amy make no sense at all? The lyrics aren't even written in actual sentences...


 

Sexual innuendo...
the lyrics go something like "all of of the boys & all of the girls are begging to If You Seek Amy" Said fast it sounds like...well u get the picture.


----------



## caitlin1214

Umm . . . that's not why she's mentioning the Chili Peppers.


In Vancouver Britney told the crowd to: "Rock out with your . . . roosters out!"

The Chili Peppers once did a show wearing nothing but socks on their . . . roosters.





LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> I am sure she did not sing all her songs live in concert


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lol, i was totally kidding 

but i guess she really WAS! hahaaa


----------



## *Jennster*

She was here in concert last night and I had floor tickets. I thought the show was freakin awesome...yeah her dancing wasn't as great as it used to be but she's been doing this stuff for 10 years. I still think she puts on a great show and I'm glad I went


----------



## LUV xo LOUiS

big bump!! 
any one go to LA last night or tonight??

i'm going sunday & monday in anaheim!!! & i CAN NOT WAITTTTTT!!!!


----------



## loveyouu

Loved it!!

I was looking for the black tote bag on ebay cz they only had a tanish one at the concert and came to this and this is crazy!


http://cgi.ebay.com/Britney-Spears-...ryZ53240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


What on earth was this person thinking!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Here's Patrick Stump and Pete Wentz singing Womanizer with Ellen:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9nSO-4zzLU


----------



## lvusr1

I'm going tonight!!! So excited!!! Can't wait to go to the CIRCUS!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

I already missed it, I am so bummed. My friend is in the "circus" though, She's a contortionist who hula hoops!!!!


----------



## superstar

sheanabelle said:


> I already missed it, I am so bummed. My friend is in the "circus" though, She's a contortionist who hula hoops!!!!


 

WOW! She was amazing. 

I was there on Friday at the Staples Center in LA. I loved it.


----------



## karo

Britney Spears with sons Sean Preston and Jayden James at the Candie's VIP Sweet Lounge backstage at her concert in L.A. over the weekend


----------



## leeann

Her boys are getting so BIG!!!  That is a cute picture/


----------



## Sweetpea83

Brit looks good..and her kiddos are so cute!


----------



## lostnexposed

omg, her kids look so alike I can't tell the difference. who's the one who's standing and posing? That's Sean Preston right? haha! they are both so cute


----------



## krisaya

^ love the pic of her and her boys. The kid that's posing is working it ! lol.


----------



## *Lo

Her boys are soooo adorable! She looks great


----------



## knics33

^awww!!! awesome pic


----------



## MichelleAntonia

the younger one looks JUST like brit. i see more of kfed in the older one. 

cute!


----------



## caitlin1214

I want to say the older one is Sean Preston and the younger one is Jayden James.


----------



## AAA07

correct ^  She is holding Jayden in the pic.  I went to her show a couple nights ago.  It was very entertaining.  I was disappointed that she didn't interact with the crowd much.  I know as a fan (that paid very good money for not so great seats) would like and appreciate that.


----------



## grace3128

Did you guys see the Perez video of her tampon sticking out? Aw man, I felt so bad for her! Perez really is a terrible person for posting that


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ick. i'm not even going to look up that photo.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

misschbby said:


> i dont think her hearts in it


 
I agree.


----------



## AAA07

grace3128 said:


> Did you guys see the Perez video of her tampon sticking out? Aw man, I felt so bad for her! Perez really is a terrible person for posting that


 


I think it was the tampon string hanging out.  Poor thing.  That could happen to anybody.  It's not like a pad would be a better alternative.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I saw the video. How is it a tampon string? I mean, it looks like it but she's wearing pantyhose. How'd the string get outside of the pantyhose?


----------



## sab_angel

Perez is mean to Brit! and alot of these videos r false!


----------



## LVobsessed415

poor britney. possible the string came through one of the holes in her pantyhose?


----------



## caitlin1214

I swear, it's like they're looking for things to pick on her about.


----------



## grace3128

^^ It's so true. One day he's her friend and he's going to the concert and the next he's posting those awful videos/pictures.

I guess its true that Britney still gets the most attention out of most celebs and he knows that. 

Tampon string or no tampon string, I still love her!


----------



## sandigirl

OMG this guy scared the crap out of her she's literally screaming(with her mic off of course) and SHAKING. Her hand is still shaking seconds after he's taken off. *Fast Foward to 2:16* and start watching.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLGy2F4cEMk


----------



## i_love_yorkie

sandigirl said:


> OMG this guy scared the crap out of her she's literally screaming(*with her mic off of course*) and SHAKING. Her hand is still shaking seconds after he's taken off. *Fast Foward to 2:16* and start watching.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLGy2F4cEMk



because she lip sync


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Uh, I say at that point who cares that she was lip syncing?!?  The point was how freaking frightened she was!

That looked awful...oh my gosh!


----------



## mcb100

what did he do that scared her soo much? I'm only asking because it was hard to tell what was going on from the clip, like she saw him do something scary that wasn't shwon or something. Did he just run up onto the stage and that really scared her?


----------



## ohgirlll

mcb100 said:


> what did he do that scared her soo much? I'm only asking because it was hard to tell what was going on from the clip, like she saw him do something scary that wasn't shwon or something. Did he just run up onto the stage and that really scared her?


she probably doesn't expect the fans to reach her with the security being there and all. &she was probably trying to focus on her dance moves  and he was a distraction! i wonder what would've happened if the mic were on!!! :weird:.


----------



## ohgirlll

he was trying to dance with her ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfA9RZUHtb4

poor brit!!! that is scary.


----------



## Sternchen

I'm dying to go to her concert in Berlin but no one will go with me!!!!


----------



## ohgirlll

i'd go with you if i were in berlin sternchen!  hehe


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sam Lutfi faced off against Britney Spears's legal team  and lost, slapped with a three-year restraining order last month. 

His wallet may be taking a hit next. 

Lawyers for the singer asked a Los Angeles court last Friday to order Lutfi, who once was her manager, to pay $123,142 to cover Spears's legal fees for the courtroom battle over the restraining order. 

In addition, her lawyers are seeking $129,922 from Jon Eardley, an attorney who has challenged Jamie Spears's control over his daughter, and $72,292 from her ex-boyfriend Adnan Ghalib. Both Eardley and Ghalib were also ordered to stay away from the pop star. 

A judge has yet to sign off on the request.


----------



## sab_angel

Love her! loved her show!


----------



## mcb100

i would love to see her live, i've been a britney fan since forever and i actually kinda like the Circus album. the only thing is, id almost like to know if she's going to lip synch in advance before i buy tickets. I mean, i know it's hard work to dance and sing and i'm not gonna nag about her for lip synching but i'd rather see her sing LIVE, otherwise i could just listen to the CD really loudly at home.


----------



## sandigirl

^Yes, Britney will defitinitely lip synch with pre-recorded audio(it sounds more live than just the reg. track). If she sings live it'll be the ballad "Everytime" and she MAY, (if her mic is on) shout out a few lines during "Do Something". 

Brit has lip syched 90% of her whole career so at this point love or hate it. it is what you should expect. Her concerts has been about entertaining and the production of the show. *Also people tend to forget her voice on her songs is computerized and she smokes.* So if she were to sing live not only would she probably be singing registers below how she sounds on the track there is no telling what kind of damage the smoking has done to her actual voice. = She may not sound too good. My problem is that she's not performing many songs off circus and her choreography mainly just consists of hair flips, people moving her around, and walking. Many times throughout the show she seems to lack energy. None the less I love her. I just miss this Britney:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkUIg7lqQ1Q


BTW she was spotted out at Starbucks recently:












 She looks good.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I knew that would be the 2000 performance, she was on top of the world then. 
I think this tour is mostly for people that want to see Britney the person, not the performer. Or if you're just a die hard Brit fan. She doesn't sing at all or even address the crowd but to say bye. I almost understand her lip synching previously, I mean she was dancing her butt off back then but now she mostly walks and moves her arms around.


----------



## lostnexposed

sandigirl said:


> BTW she was spotted out at Starbucks recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks good.




Looking good!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Wow she has really gone blonde again.... 





sandigirl said:


> ^Yes, Britney will defitinitely lip synch with pre-recorded audio(it sounds more live than just the reg. track). If she sings live it'll be the ballad "Everytime" and she MAY, (if her mic is on) shout out a few lines during "Do Something".
> 
> Brit has lip syched 90% of her whole career so at this point love or hate it. it is what you should expect. Her concerts has been about entertaining and the production of the show. *Also people tend to forget her voice on her songs is computerized and she smokes.* So if she were to sing live not only would she probably be singing registers below how she sounds on the track there is no telling what kind of damage the smoking has done to her actual voice. = She may not sound too good. My problem is that she's not performing many songs off circus and her choreography mainly just consists of hair flips, people moving her around, and walking. Many times throughout the show she seems to lack energy. None the less I love her. I just miss this Britney:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkUIg7lqQ1Q
> 
> 
> BTW she was spotted out at Starbucks recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks good.


----------



## katiex10204

she looks so good in those starbucks pictures. the blonde suits her so much better than brown does.


----------



## mcb100

she's definitely back in shape again.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks good.


----------



## candypants1100

gosh i still can't believe how different the britney today is from the britney of the 2000 vma show. wow.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

candypants1100 said:


> gosh i still can't believe how different the britney today is from the britney of the 2000 vma show. wow.



It's pretty crazy. I wonder if she ever looks at those performances.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Like it but not digging the blonde wig... I wonder how long her real hair is now?


----------



## gucci lover

wow, no caramel frapp?


----------



## birkinbag

wow, that 2000 vma performance is great.  i think she just doesn't have the energy and passion to perform and dance like that these days, which is too bad because even though she's not that great of a singer, she sure could dance and entertain.


----------



## nataliam1976

I love Britney and I honestly think she went on tour again too soon. All those youtube movies Perez Hilton shows where she just blurs out stuff that doesnt make much sense in the middle of the songs...she should be relaxing and seeing a therapist and getting ther life really in order not performing.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney Spears in a money-making machine... but that doesn't mean she just stores it all in the bank!
  How much did the _Circus_ performer spend between February 1st (of 2008) thru the end of December? According to this report, $3 mil on legal fees - hers AND Kevin's! - and just under $500,000 on security. But that's not all! Check out these various figures below:
  -$188,556 on assistants/employees
 -$285,594 in mortgage payments
-$5,998 for "decorations" - say what?
 -and $1.06 million in "miscellaneous business expenses," whatever that means!
  In total, that's about $10 mil in 11 months! Talk about a big spender.


----------



## cutiepie21

^^  Doesn't that only add up to $5mill?  What does she spend the other $5 million on?


----------



## sab_angel

Britney is def back in shape and she looks great in the starbuck pics!


----------



## lostnexposed

cutiepie21 said:


> ^^  Doesn't that only add up to $5mill?  What does she spend the other $5 million on?



I thought the same thing!


----------



## Bagspy

^well, legal fees 3 mil, 179K to K-fed (child support or something like that), 1 mil to her father.


----------



## Bagspy

^ sorry not 1 mil to her father, her father only 55,500 (1500 per week). But the big chunk coming from her total business expenses 1,868,601.49, legal fees 3,753,231.58 (inclusive of K-fed attorney). 
They did not reveal her expenses for medical and personal grooming only some living expenses of 137,554.80 and credit card payments of 128,369.67. Child support to K-fed 178,818, securities 447,634, employees salary 186,556, mortgage payment 285,594, Malibu rent 105,000, house repairs and maintenance 49,387 and utilities 43,507, auto expenses 48,560 and her other bill comes to around 25,751 (telephone, cable, pets care,  home owner fees and gifts and decorations). So I think her medical(her shrink) and personal grooming comes around 2.7 to 2.8 mil for 11 months. That's not so bad, average is about 250K per month.


----------



## Bagspy

I heard that for year of 2008 her revenue is 70 mil?


----------



## karo

She looks good.


----------



## leeann

In the close-up picture she looks really sad.  And old. The smoking is really catching up to her.


----------



## lostnexposed

she really needs to rest and get some "me time" to herself and family...slowly work on another killer album...


----------



## HalcyonGirl

*Beach Britney 5/20/09*


----------



## sandigirl

WOW. She looks great!


----------



## gucci lover

^^omg i know!  Her body is hot!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Britney's Beach Bod is Bodacious!!! 




  Baaammm!  Touring does a body good!
  Brit is maxin' and relaxin' in the Bahamas right now with her boys, her dad and, of course, (her b-friend?) agent Jason Trawick!
  Spears is on break from her _Circus_ tour and all that singing and dancing seems to have gotten our girl back in shape! ... and then some!
  We having seen Brit looking like this for years and we are looovvvving it!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Brit's looking great  I hope things are going well for her and only continue to get better.

We all have our ups and downs, we're just lucky we dont have to do it in the public eye.


----------



## sandigirl

WOW. Again she looks great!
Here's some cute pics from the other day I don't think were posted:













^Are they holding hands?


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks fit!!


----------



## knics33

she looks amazing!!! her boys are soooo cute


----------



## sab_angel

She looks absolutely amazing! her lil boys are so cute!


----------



## gucci lover

is that k-fed?  she looks great!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

gucci lover said:


> is that k-fed?  she looks great!



No, it's her agent Jason Trawick.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Some more vacation pics.


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks amazing and fit! Her boys are cute!!


----------



## sab_angel

y would u think she was with k-fed! eww


----------



## Bag Fetish

K-fed is much FATTER then that... he's been to the buffet a little too much in the last little while.



gucci lover said:


> is that k-fed?  she looks great!


----------



## Bag Fetish

See's looking great, Good to see her having quality time with her boys.



sandigirl said:


> WOW. Again she looks great!
> Here's some cute pics from the other day I don't think were posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Are they holding hands?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Bag Fetish said:


> K-fed is much FATTER then that... he's been to the buffet a little too much in the last little while.



LOL. yeah, it might do him some good to take a cue from brit and hit the weights some. just sayin


----------



## gucci lover

i remembered reading that he had went on tour with her that's all... LOL i thought maybe they were hanging out with the kids together


----------



## karo

HalcyonGirl said:


> Some more vacation pics.


She looks fabulous and so happy and relaxed with her kids.


----------



## fashiongirl26

bump


----------



## lostnexposed

^i guess no news is good news!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

no new candids from the UK?


----------



## NicolesCloset

she looks fantastic


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i have her same body type, maybe i'm not as buff in the upper half ( ), but basically. she always inspires me to work out. if she can do it, i feel like maybe i can too.


----------



## omgblonde

I went to see her last night & the night before in London! She was amazing.. such a good show! Here's a couple of my pictures


----------



## omgblonde

A few more..


----------



## omgblonde

& a couple more.. I got a bit snap happy LOL


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## gucci lover

*omgblonde*:coolpics: they look like professional pics!


----------



## stacmck

Great pictures! You must have been really close! Or do you just have a great camera?


----------



## omgblonde

Thanks! We had standing for the first night & front row of the stalls for the second so we were pretty close!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Great pics omg! Glad you loved the concert!!


----------



## knics33

omgblonde- what awesome pics! thanks for posting!


----------



## Sweetpea83

omgblonde, great photos!


----------



## NicolesCloset

thank you for all the pics. I love Brit


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i LOVE that bra she's wearing in some of the pics.... i bet it's custom made


----------



## lostnexposed

cool pics omgblonde!


----------



## sab_angel

do u have more !!!


----------



## misschbby

look at her body !! she looks great


----------



## caitlin1214

HalcyonGirl said:


>


 
I love this one!


It just says, "It's Britney, *****."


----------



## MichelleAntonia

in hyde park with kiddos. (can anyone ID the jeans? look like william rast, but the style? tia)


----------



## lostnexposed

who's the guy in the plaid shirt? and who's the guy in the black shirt? the black shirt one looks like her bodyguard.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i think you're right. dang he's cute 

the other one, i'm not sure. not her manager though, right?


----------



## birkinbag

people.com is saying that britney is dating her agent Jason Trawick.


----------



## sab_angel

I think the guy in the plaid shirt is Jason Trawick!


----------



## karo

*Britney Spears Is Dating Her Agent*


After a tumultuous relationship with paparazzo Adnan Ghalib and a heartbreaking divorce from Kevin Federline, Britney Spears has found somebody new  and her family approves. 

Confirming Internet rumors, a source tells PEOPLE that Spears, 27, is romantically involved with her agent, Jason Trawick. "They are totally and definitely dating," the source says. "Her dad loves him. He's the best thing that happened to her." 

In recent months, Trawick has often been photographed with the pop star, including during her May trip to the Bahamas with her sons, Preston, 3, and Jaden, 2. 

"They're very sweet together," the source says, adding that Spears "always had a crush" on Trawick, who is also one of her brother Bryan's best friends. "He makes Britney really happy, and he's great with the boys." 

Spears's rep had no comment.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that's good to hear!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

If you missed her North American tour this time you can catch it again! 
With new songs, choreography and some remixes. Here are the dates for the 2nd leg! Tickets go on sale June 19th.

AUGUST 2009
     * 20 - Hamilton, ON - Copps Coliseum
    * 21 - Ottawa, ON - Scotiabank Place
    * 24 - New York, NY - MSG
    * 25 - New York, NY - MSG
    * 29 - Boston, MA - TD Banknorth Garden
    * 30 - Philadelphia, PA - Wachovia Center


 SEPTEMBER, 2009
     * 1 - Orlando, FL - Amway Arena
    * 2 - Miami, FL - AA Arena
    * 4 - Atlanta, GA - Philips Arena
    * 5 - Greensboro, NC - Coliseum
    * 8 - Detroit, MI - The Palace of Auburn Hills
    * 9 - Chicago, IL - Allstate Center
    * 11 - Des Moines, IA - Wells Fargo Arena
    * 12 - Grand Forks, IA - Alerus Center
    * 15 - Tulsa, OK - BOK Center
    * 16 - Houston, TX - Toyota Center
    * 18 - Dallas, TX - American Airlines Center
    * 19 - Bossier City, LA - CenturyTel Center
    * 21 - El Paso, TX - Don Haskins Center
    * 23 - Los Angeles, CA - Staples Center
    * 26 - Las Vegas, NV - Mandalay Bay
    * 27 - Las Vegas, NV - Mandalay Bay


----------



## lostnexposed

No one would wanna go with me!


----------



## lostnexposed

karo said:


> *Britney Spears Is Dating Her Agent*
> 
> 
> After a tumultuous relationship with paparazzo Adnan Ghalib and a heartbreaking divorce from Kevin Federline, Britney Spears has found somebody new  and her family approves.
> 
> Confirming Internet rumors, a source tells PEOPLE that Spears, 27, is romantically involved with her agent, Jason Trawick. "They are totally and definitely dating," the source says. "Her dad loves him. He's the best thing that happened to her."
> 
> In recent months, Trawick has often been photographed with the pop star, including during her May trip to the Bahamas with her sons, Preston, 3, and Jaden, 2.
> 
> "They're very sweet together," the source says, adding that Spears "always had a crush" on Trawick, who is also one of her brother Bryan's best friends. "He makes Britney really happy, and he's great with the boys."
> 
> Spears's rep had no comment.




I hope she takes it slow this time!
He seems decent, and I really hope that he is.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

lostnexposed said:


> No one would wanna go with me!



Yeah, none of my friends like Britney. I'd go alone, I really don't care lol.


----------



## gemruby41

*Performing in London June 2009*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## omgblonde

Wow she looks AMAZING! Thanks for posting!


----------



## lulu212121

That 2nd to last pic looks like a man dressed as a female. Sorry!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Britney leaving her London hotel. I'm wondering if these candid pics have been stretched, she looks so thin. She's channeling Britney 2001-2003 in these pics lol.


----------



## lostnexposed

her body looks good! not crazy about that top though!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

lostnexposed said:


> No one would wanna go with me!



Same here! I can't find anyone who wants to go either.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

lostnexposed said:


> her body looks good! not crazy about that top though!



Yeah, it's a weird but it flatters her in a way.


----------



## CoachGirl12

gemruby41 said:


> *Performing in London June 2009*


She looks amazing in this pic, looks like the old brit here...


----------



## lostnexposed

CoachGirl12 said:


> She looks amazing in this pic, looks like the old brit here...




she does, doesn't she? with the hair and everything!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

teh candids are really cute. her hair looks shorter, is it pulled back or maybe her extensions are out?


----------



## sab_angel

I saw her show twice and am considering going to one of the extended tour dates possibley Newyork City! it would be crazzzy to see her show three times!

Btw, love the candids... here body is killer! with all the shows and touring its a great workout! I  her!!


----------



## leeann

Can anyone ID those jeans in post 2770? I love those!


----------



## gemruby41

*Shopping in London June 15, 2009*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Aw, she looks sooo pretty there! And Jayden is so adorable with his little purple pacifier


----------



## Bag Fetish

gemruby41 said:


>



Thats a little  IN YOUR FACE


----------



## knics33

Aw she looks so awesome and so happy- go brit!


----------



## gucci lover

she looks great


----------



## gemruby41

*Going to the Zoo June 16, 2009*


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in London June 16, 2009*


----------



## Bag Fetish

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in London June 16, 2009*



I really think that child is a little too old to have that soother.


----------



## bagaholic85

^i thought the same.  how old is he now?


----------



## sandigirl

She seems to be in a good place in life. I'm happy for her.


----------



## Bag Fetish

bagaholic85 said:


> ^i thought the same.  how old is he now?


I think that is the youngest, so i'm going to say 2 or 3.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i wish she had a stylist or a better one. her casual looks are just soooo off. i like that she doesn't try to be too trendy and follow the crowd but a few pieces might be nice.


----------



## NicolesCloset

She looks so fantastic!!  Her kids are beautiful. That dress is soooo pretty on her.


----------



## caitlin1214

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i wish she had a stylist or a better one. her casual looks are just soooo off. i like that she doesn't try to be too trendy and follow the crowd but a few pieces might be nice.


I get what you mean, but the way I see it is that there's no pink wig, she's wearing underwear and she's covered up. 


That's something.


----------



## more_CHOOS

HalcyonGirl said:


> Yeah, none of my friends like Britney. I'd go alone, I really don't care lol.


 
I hear ya!  I tried getting my friends to go with me a few months ago when Brit was here in Dallas, but none of them wanted to go...or at least pay $2XX for tix to see her....I'd go with you


----------



## flsurfergirl3

caitlin1214 said:


> I get what you mean, but the way I see it is that there's no pink wig, she's wearing underwear and she's covered up.
> 
> 
> That's something.



very true!!! thankful for small mercies lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I want to go to her show too but none of my friends want to either! I'd go alone but a concert is more fun when you have someone for company, lol.


----------



## lostnexposed

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I want to go to her show too but none of my friends want to either! I'd go alone but a concert is more fun when you have someone for company, lol.



totally! u want someone to dance with and sing along with.


----------



## Veelyn

Brits been looking great lately, good for her.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in London June 17, 2009*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow, what a difference a year makes! She looks great. Who is her pink bag by?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Britney engaged?!

http://bricksandstonesgossip.com/2009/06/17/britney-spears-is-engaged/


----------



## HalcyonGirl

more_CHOOS said:


> I hear ya!  I tried getting my friends to go with me a few months ago when Brit was here in Dallas, but none of them wanted to go...or at least pay $2XX for tix to see her....I'd go with you



I don't think any of my friends would pay for good tickets. I'd love to go, we should figure something out.


----------



## lostnexposed

caitlin1214 said:


> I get what you mean, but the way I see it is that there's no pink wig, she's wearing underwear and she's covered up.
> 
> 
> That's something.



exactly!! I don't even see that ciggie in her hand that often anymore, not to mention...no umbrella!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Her legs look fantastic.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^they always do, no matter what, it's pretty amazing actually!


----------



## Star*kitten

I am glad she seems to be doing better (mentally and physically) these days 

Her legs are great yes!


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in London June 18, 2009*


----------



## bagaholic85

the nipps are a bit off kilter there brit brit.


----------



## Avril

Star*kitten said:


> I am glad she seems to be doing better (mentally and physically) these days
> 
> Her legs are great yes!


Yah Britney looks great these days!  What a difference a year makes!

By the way - *Star*kitten*, I just  the Bal in your signature, the colour is TDF!


----------



## Star*kitten

AvrilH said:


> Yah Britney looks great these days!  What a difference a year makes!
> 
> By the way - *Star*kitten*, I* just  the Bal in your signature*, the colour is TDF!



thanks 
it's my 06 Greige City!


----------



## shesnochill

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Wow, what a difference a year makes! She looks great. *Who is her pink bag by?*



I wanna know tooo!!!!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in London June 18, 2009*


----------



## NicolesCloset

Wow love her sunglasses and the dress!


----------



## sab_angel

She looks so cute in all the pics with her kids! love love love her!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

she looks so simple and cute in the white dress! cute sandals. not feeling the hot pink bag, but she always wears funky bags and i'm kinda glad she doesnt wear what all the celebs do!


----------



## knics33

love the white dress... she has awesome legs! so jealous lol


----------



## NicolesCloset

can someone id the sunnies? I agree her legs are gorgeous!!^^^


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I am seriously considering going to BritBrit's concert this fall. Anyone want to come with me? I don't want to go alone, lol.


----------



## moodysmom10

love the white dress!


----------



## galleriagirl11

I love Brit! I went to her Vegas concert back in April. It was so awesome I hate the bad reviews of her concert! I had trouble getting someone to come with me in Dallas, everyone acted like they were above it, LOL. So I gave up & flew to Vegas to go with my little sis. She is coming back to Dallas so I'm dragging my husband with me this time (he's a closet britney fan). Got the tickets this morning.  I think so many people like her there just afraid to admit it.....why is that?


----------



## karo

Love how she looks in the white dress.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I am seriously considering going to BritBrit's concert this fall. Anyone want to come with me? I don't want to go alone, lol.


 
Me too! I missed it the first time.. but I really WANT to go in September!


----------



## Bag Fetish

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in London June 18, 2009*



Wow is she ever thin!


----------



## Bag Fetish

If she wore a bra we wouldnt have to worry!!





bagaholic85 said:


> the nipps are a bit off kilter there brit brit.


----------



## Sternchen

Loving the white dress!


----------



## lostnexposed

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I am seriously considering going to BritBrit's concert this fall. Anyone want to come with me? I don't want to go alone, lol.




I would, but u're in LA!


----------



## gemruby41

*Leaving her London hotel June 19, 2009*


----------



## karo

^^^ She looks great. Love her yellow jacket.


----------



## moodysmom10

^ me too! anyone know who it's by?


----------



## bagaholic85

^^i dunno but i was gonna ask the same!  its awesome


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

declaredbeauty said:


> Me too! I missed it the first time.. but I really WANT to go in September!



Ditto! Are you in the LA area?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

lostnexposed said:


> I would, but u're in LA!



Where are you located? Fly down, lol.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Wow, she's like interacting with people and everything. Her stance is so funny in second pic. Love it.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

the short hair totally works on her. there's no need for extensions anymore!


----------



## omgblonde

A guy on my facebook met her yesterday!! I'm SO jealous! She signed two things for him but wouldn't take pictures with people.


----------



## sandigirl

Yellow jacket is cute. I wish I could meet her. I absolutely love how she seems so happy now. I wonder if her team will try and get a new custody agreement after the tour because after the tour is over it goes back to the regular one. She won't have them half as much, I don' t think. I think the thing that has made her so happy is being able to have her boys with her so much.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Ditto! Are you in the LA area?


 
Yup.. well Riverside technically.We should totally go!


----------



## bondgirl_77

Just got my tickets to see her in Houston again!  Whoo hoo!


----------



## knics33

its so awesome seeing her look so good and happy~


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

hope she doesnt have a breakdown again now that she on the roll.....hehehe


----------



## fashiongirl26

I'm SO excited.  I finally get to go to her concert in September at the BOK Center in Tulsa.  It's around my birthday so it's going to be a birthday present for myself.  I can't wait to see her live!


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in LA June 22, 2009*


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in LA June 22, 2009*


----------



## Star*kitten

I have nothing against her but is there a reason why she *never* wears a bra?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^I like that black dress!


----------



## karo

She looks so much better lately.


----------



## Avril

Star*kitten said:


> I have nothing against her but is there a reason why she *never* wears a bra?


No idea but she'll regret the no-bra wearing when her boobs start to sag real quick!


----------



## fashiongirl26

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Wow, what a difference a year makes! She looks great. Who is her pink bag by?



The purse is by Candies.  It also comes in black, white, and I believe purple.  Hope that helps.


----------



## LVobsessed415

brits nipples look really low


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ I bought the pink bag


----------



## gemruby41

*Britney Spears shopping at the health and vitamin store Health Nut in Los Angeles, June 22*


----------



## MichelleAntonia




----------



## HalcyonGirl

LVobsessed415 said:


> brits nipples look really low



Yeah, they're really low, I think it has to do with her implant removal, the top of her breasts are more rounded. It's pretty normal to see after removal, but usually they're fixed.


----------



## Bag Fetish

gemruby41 said:


> *Britney Spears shopping at the health and vitamin store Health Nut in Los Angeles, June 22*



Anyone know anything about this watch... I love the style.


----------



## Avril

HalcyonGirl said:


> Yeah, they're really low, I think it has to do with her implant removal, the top of her breasts are more rounded. It's pretty normal to see after removal, but usually they're fixed.


She had implants?!  I thought that was just a rumour!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

AvrilH said:


> She had implants?!  I thought that was just a rumour!



Apparently she got them during her first tour around 1999 or 2000 and then had them removed after her breasts started to grow naturally.


----------



## lostnexposed

^Ahh..that's what happened! cause I remember thinking that they look really natural now but back then it was so rounded!


----------



## Avril

HalcyonGirl said:


> Apparently she got them during her first tour around 1999 or 2000 and then had them removed after her breasts started to grow naturally.


Hang on, so she got them when she was 16-17?!  So those rumours were true at the time!!!

What was that music video she did when her boobs looked waaaaaay bigger than in Baby One More Time?  The one where she's on the wooden walkway near the sea wearing a white pants and a white cropped top?!  I never knew she actually got them!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

AvrilH said:


> Hang on, so she got them when she was 16-17?!  So those rumours were true at the time!!!
> 
> What was that music video she did when her boobs looked waaaaaay bigger than in Baby One More Time?  The one where she's on the wooden walkway near the sea wearing a white pants and a white cropped top?!  I never knew she actually got them!



I think that's Sometimes?


----------



## sab_angel

I dont think she ever got implants!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

sab_angel said:


> I dont think she ever got implants!



It looks obvious to me. 

I wonder if Britney is going to release a statement about MJ. I know she admired him so much.


----------



## gemruby41

*Shopping in Beverly Hills June 25, 2009*


----------



## Bag Fetish

sab_angel said:


> I dont think she ever got implants!



http://britney_spears.utopiax.org/britney-breast-implants.html


----------



## Bag Fetish

http://www.usmagazine.com/mother_allowed_britney_spears_to_get_breast_implants_as_a_teen


----------



## Bag Fetish

http://celebglitz.com/34510/Britney...-spears-to-get-breast-implants-as-a-teen.aspx


----------



## HalcyonGirl

As much as I like to see Britney, I don't like the paparazzi pics. It just reminds me of 07.


----------



## lostnexposed

HalcyonGirl said:


> I think that's Sometimes?



yeah..it was Sometimes! her boobies looked so rounded there!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Brits tribute to Micheal Jackson


----------



## gemruby41

*Looking ever the cute couple, **Britney Spears** and her boyfriend (and agent) Jason Trawick were spotted out in Los Angeles on Friday (June 26).*


----------



## declaredbeauty

Does anyone have any legit sources of the Britney implant story? 

I don't think she had them... they look perfectly natural.


----------



## gucci lover

they make a cute couple!   to the pink boots!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

wow she looks really good in those shorts!


----------



## PrettyInPink

I think her shirt is cute!


----------



## exotikittenx

She's looking great.


----------



## sandigirl

Awww they really are dating! They look cute together. I love how happy she seems lately.


----------



## sab_angel

She looks cute! Love her


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I love the pink bag, can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^the pink colored one, or the vs pink one? what's the brand on the pink colored one?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^the pink colored one, or the vs pink one? what's the brand on the pink colored one?



The pink hobo is by Candie's from Kohl's. She's the spokesperson for the brand. I love it, it's pretty, of a nice size and inexpensive


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ooh, ok. nice, i like it too! i should go to kohl's and check it out..hopefully they have it in store..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The pink one is sold out online since it went on sale, but they have it in black and purple I think. `


----------



## NicolesCloset

I really like them together


----------



## HalcyonGirl

New brunette Britney! She looks like she's having fun, it seems like she's happiest in relationships.


----------



## sab_angel

she looks great but i love her as a blond! so I guess she'll have brown hair for the 2nd leg of her us tour!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I like her hair in the middle, I think she goes too blonde and too brown sometimes. It looked best during the Onyx tour. This hair will look pretty once it's brushed and all done up.


----------



## shesnochill

Haha. I love whatever she's doing here. I love seeing her happy


----------



## karo

She looks good and happy, but I prefer her as a blond.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in LA June 26, 2009 *


----------



## pursegrl12

wow! back to blonde already?!?!!?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

karo said:


> She looks good and happy, but I prefer her as a blond.



yeah me too!


----------



## lostnexposed

how old is jason? anyone knows? she seems really happy when she's with him


----------



## LVobsessed415

I like her better with the dark hair.  She looks more refreshed.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

pursegrl12 said:


> wow! back to blonde already?!?!!?



No, those pics are older. Here's a pic from today.


----------



## shesnochill

She looks so happy!!!!! YAY Brit


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I got Britney's pink glazed hobo by Candie's today in the mail! It's so cute and of a great size AND inexpensive!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her bf is a cutie....10,000 times better looking than K.Fed!


----------



## sandigirl

Sweetpea83 said:


> Her bf is a cutie....10,000 times better looking than K.Fed!



AND he has a real job!!!! He is Taylor Swifts and others agent as well. I'm so happy for her. She seems so happy.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I got Britney's pink glazed hobo by Candie's today in the mail! It's so cute and of a great size AND inexpensive!



congrats on the hobo! I love it


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ You have it too? It's so cute!


----------



## sab_angel

I checked out kohls for the purse... it was SOLD OUT last week


----------



## NicolesCloset

Brit brit fans, where is the new radar video?? does anyone have a link? I love that song


----------



## sandigirl

NicolesCloset said:


> Brit brit fans, where is the new radar video?? does anyone have a link? I love that song


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gngeM9Y76-Y


----------



## gemruby41

*Family outing June 30, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## stacmck

Britney has the most adorable kids ever  Hard to believe that they are half K-Fed.


----------



## shesnochill

^ HAHA. True that!!!


----------



## lostnexposed

stacmck said:


> Britney has the most adorable kids ever  Hard to believe that they are half K-Fed.



word!!! haha! they are soooo adorable..I just wanna pinch their cheeks!


----------



## karo

Her boys are soooo cute! Especially with their sunglasses on, they look adorable.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

sandigirl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gngeM9Y76-Y



Wow, that's weird for a Britney video. I hate it, where's the dancing?? LOL.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Calabasas July 2, 2009 *


----------



## legaldiva

HalcyonGirl said:


> Wow, that's weird for a Britney video. I hate it, where's the dancing?? LOL.


 
I know ... the whole time I was waiting for the dance scene, and there was ZERO.  I'm disappointed.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Paris July 4, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Paris July 5, 2009 *


----------



## karo

She looks great in that orange dress, but I like her so much more as a blond. The dark her reminds me of her troubled months last year.


----------



## knics33

^ I agree! The dark just reminds my of the down times in her life... plus its not even styled cute or anything. It just looks like bad extensions. She looks AMAZING as a blonde IMO.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lookin good in that orange dress! i wonder what it is...


----------



## sab_angel

the orange dress looks amazing!


----------



## gemruby41

*Continuing on her massive Circus World Tour, Britney Spears was spotted playing the last of her dates in Paris, France last night (July 6).*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## HalcyonGirl

The tank top and jeans is so random. It doesn't really go with the song or the rest of the show.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

yes brown hair = crazy Britney


----------



## katiex10204

ughh! why on earth did she go back brown? she looks so amazing blonde.


----------



## KindraB

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in Paris July 4, 2009 *


 

yikes! ush:  I wonder how long her real hair is now...


----------



## KindraB

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in Paris July 5, 2009 *


 

This explains why she always wears her hair up.. goodness.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Paris July 7, 2009*


----------



## nicole2730

^^ the sky behind the eiffel tower looks so crazy!

in all of her pictures, performing and even with her children, her eyes look so sad...


----------



## gemruby41

*New Britney Spears "Candie's" ads*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## lmiller4

WOW. Those are photoshopped like crazy!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

lmiller4 said:


> WOW. Those are photoshopped like crazy!



The photoshopper for Candies said they're barely touched. There's some before and afters on Perez Hilton I think. They look so weird, the hair, the make up, they do Britney no justice.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Way too photoshopped! They make her look like a wax figure or something. 

The only one I like is:
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b266/gemruby41/TPF/018115521.jpg


----------



## declaredbeauty

*I *want to do Britney's weave SO.. bad. She needs to fire her hairdresser. 

Her body looks rockin in that orange tank dress!


----------



## kiwishopper

Some of these ad photos don't even look like her....sigh..why do they always always photoshopped!


----------



## sandigirl

She looks cute in the pics with her boys in Paris.


----------



## 336

Why is she wearing the star of David?

http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...eiffel&pic=britney-spears-eiffel-tower-03.jpg


----------



## Bag Fetish

gemruby41 said:


> *New Britney Spears "Candie's" ads*



STUNNING!!!!! She looks so good in these glasses.
I want them ... .anyone know who they are made by?


----------



## Lola24

^^looks like they would be candies, they seem to be doing apparel, shoes and accessories...... why else would a candies ad seem to be focusing on eye glasses, right?


----------



## originalheather

336 said:


> Why is she wearing the star of David?
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...eiffel&pic=britney-spears-eiffel-tower-03.jpg


 

I remember she was said to have gotten involved with Kabbalah (for lack of a better word, an offshoot of Judaism) when her and Madonna were hanging out but I wasn't sure it was ever more than a trend for her.  It looks like she still at least _appears_ to follow the discipline; I've also seen pics of her her wearing the The Red String Kabbalah Bracelet.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Lola24 said:


> ^^looks like they would be candies, they seem to be doing apparel, shoes and accessories...... why else would a candies ad seem to be focusing on eye glasses, right?



sorry, not familiar with them.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

originalheather said:


> I remember she was said to have gotten involved with Kabbalah (for lack of a better word, an offshoot of Judaism) when her and Madonna were hanging out but I wasn't sure it was ever more than a trend for her.  It looks like she still at least _appears_ to follow the discipline; I've also seen pics of her her wearing the The Red String Kabbalah Bracelet.



to my understanding, isn't kabbalah not officially "accepted" by judaism as a part of their faith? and in turn (or maybe for another reason all together), they don't use the star of david as a symbol?

i may be completely wrong here, i don't know that much about kabbalah..


----------



## Lola24

Bag Fetish said:


> sorry, not familiar with them.



neither am I, I'm just looking at the ads, I think this is a launch to expand their product line...... I just think it makes sense that they would have their products on her but I'm not 100% sure, that's why I ended in a question mark, I think it makes sense.....


----------



## sab_angel

She looks great!


----------



## originalheather

MichelleAntonia said:


> to my understanding, isn't kabbalah not officially "accepted" by judaism as a part of their faith? and in turn (or maybe for another reason all together), they don't use the star of david as a symbol?
> 
> i may be completely wrong here, i don't know that much about kabbalah..


 

You are right, a lot of Jews to not accept this discipline but Kabbalah does use The Star of David but I believe it holds different symbolism.  Like you I do not know much more about this...


----------



## Baby Boo

good to see she got her figure back

but those candies ads are for sure photoshopped


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Paris July 8, 2009 *


----------



## karo

^^^^ Love her bag!


----------



## bagaholic85

^^me too, but not loving the exact color match top shes wearing


----------



## galleriagirl11

gemruby41 said:


>


I love blonde britney! I also wish she could look more "groomed" like this in public.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i guess its her momyy time ot get dress down...


----------



## sab_angel

She is such a cute mommy


----------



## gemruby41

*Arriving in Denmark (July 11)*


----------



## sab_angel

She looks great!

*Can anyone ID her black handbag!?*


----------



## originalheather

gemruby41 said:


> *Arriving in Denmark (July 11)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a cute top but it looks like a wardrobe malfunction waiting to happen...


----------



## sab_angel

Can anyone *ID the black handbag!?*


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Denmark July 11, 2009 *


----------



## knics33

She looks so healthy and happy now  (HATE the white shades tho lol)... Her sons are ADORABLE! They are going to be knockouts when they are older.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks good as a brunette.


----------



## Bag Fetish

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in Denmark July 11, 2009 *




Drives me nuts to see a child that old with a soother in its mouth.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^it came to me that maybe since he's in a high stress situation, being surrounded by paps and handlers and people yelling and running, that he needs SOMETHING... i dunno


----------



## sab_angel

true!


----------



## gemruby41

*Leaving the Grand Hotel in Stockholm, Sweden, July 12*


----------



## moodysmom10

her jeans are tucked in her shoes...umm kinda cute! from the front anyway


----------



## knasarae

^^Yeah I was wondering about that.


----------



## bagaholic85

^not a fan


----------



## natalie1885

her kids are getting cuter by the day


----------



## MichelleAntonia

brit always gives me ideas about what kind of pants to try, what pants/shoes combos.. i've got her exact same legs. but she has 100x the confidence i have.


----------



## sab_angel

I dont like her shoe choices!


----------



## Bag Fetish

moodysmom10 said:


> her jeans are tucked in her shoes...umm kinda cute! from the front anyway



I was just wondering about that myself...


----------



## sab_angel

love her!


----------



## shesnochill

I love Britney. Although she isn't a "style icon", I just love her  America's teen pop idol always!


----------



## KittyKat65

My old friend Jeff is the official photographer on her current tour.  I think he is in St. Petersburgh now.  He is getting great shots and said she is very, very nice to work with.


----------



## candypants1100

i love her so much. 

seeing her outside in the above pics and seeing all those people there waiting for her...she's still such a huge star- sort of michael jackson-esque in a way, and i really hope that she can bounce back from these few years of $h!t and attain all she's ever dreamed of


----------



## sab_angel

Get some pictures!


----------



## Cat

originalheather said:


> gemruby41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Arriving in Denmark (July 11)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a cute top but it looks like a wardrobe malfunction waiting to happen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It happened the moment she chose to wear that shirt without a bra and too small to boot.She's the only celebrity that can make a $6000.00 Mulberry bag look like a walmart special.She'll go down in history known as many things but a style icon,not in this lifetime :lolots:.
> 
> On a lighter note it looks like her meds are keeping her in check and her boys are as always adorable.
Click to expand...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she really should go back to blond


----------



## sab_angel

she always does this when she tours!


----------



## sandigirl

*BRITBRIT'S CONSERVATORSHIP TO END?!/!??!*





Britney Spears' daddy is ready to release his daughter into the wild again -- we've learned the conservatorship may be coming to an end.

Sources tell us Jamie Spears will ask the court to review the terms of the conservatorship after her concert tour ends in November. Jamie can't ask the judge to end it -- just to review it. The judge then decides if Britney should regain control of her life.

We're told Jamie thinks Britney is ready to roll on her own. He has made her life his full time job since February, 2008.

Fact is ... if it weren't for the tour, given Britney's progress, the judge might already have made the decision to undo the conservatorship. The various vendors were promised under their contracts that the conservatorship would stay in tact throughout the tour.

A little editorial comment ... it may be the most remarkable turnaround we've ever seen. A year and a half ago, people were worried for Britney's life.

Brit's Conservatorship - All Good Things Must End | TMZ.com


----------



## sandigirl

^ That is probably true. Reasons why it lasted so long. :

*According to Kyle. Who is someone from her camp who informs her fans on BreatheHeavy from time time:

Britney wants to go on tour and she also wants her children. Her visitation rights are pretty much equal to that of half custody. Once the tour is over, she will plead her case to be lifted from the conservatorship, and get half custody of her children once again. Time can only HELP this situation. The longer she is monitored by the court, the greater chance she has to get custody rights back in her name. This is fact, not hypothetical.

The main focus of Circus was to get the public back on Britney&#8217;s side. To show people the real reason why they fell in love with her in the first place - with her music, videos, and performances. And guess what, it worked.

- kyle.*

Also according to ET:

Last fall, as her upcoming concert tour was being organized, Brit&#8217;s camp discovered that because of the star&#8217;s history, they could not purchase insurance to cover her tour unless she was still under the conservatorship of her father Jamie Spears. Until that point, the plan was for the conservatorship to be lifted on Dec. 31, followed by Britney, 27, heading to family court with a petition to regain custody of Preston and Jayden.

But an insider tells, &#8220;The insurance situation changed everything.&#8221; And so, on Oct. 28, the singer agreed to indefinitely accept her father as her conservator &#8211; a decision which meant she would still legally be considered a child. No judge would give her custody of her kids, nor would her ex-husband, Kevin Federline, agree to it.


I hope all goes well for Brit.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

seems like her dad is being fair about it. she's proven herself, so he's gonna give her back the reigns. i believe that he truly cares for her in the way a FATHER should, not a business manager as some ppl have suggested. i don't believe for a second that he only came around and took control of the situation over money. please.... some ppl will make everyone surrounding a star with money the enemy. i think brit has redeemed herself, with his help, and he sees that. and he's redeemed himself, if not totally than in large part, for the problems he had during her childhood. that's just my take on it.


----------



## lostnexposed

MichelleAntonia said:


> seems like her dad is being fair about it. she's proven herself, so he's gonna give her back the reigns. i believe that he truly cares for her in the way a FATHER should, not a business manager as some ppl have suggested. i don't believe for a second that he only came around and took control of the situation over money. please.... some ppl will make everyone surrounding a star with money the enemy. i think brit has redeemed herself, with his help, and he sees that. and he's redeemed himself, if not totally than in large part, for the problems he had during her childhood. that's just my take on it.



ITA!

DO you ladies think that she's ready yet??


----------



## cosmogrl5

^ I hope that she is ready and am truly pleased that she seems to have a handle on her life now.  I think that most people are pulling for Britney and want to see her happy.  The only way to know if she can do it is to offer her the chance I guess.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She still looks like she is going thru the motions. 

Best of luck to her kids.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I think she's ready. She seems normal again.


----------



## sab_angel

Its about time


----------



## sab_angel

I want to see it again!


----------



## gemruby41

*Shopping in Berlin July 27, 2009 *


----------



## lostnexposed

OOoh...I love MANGO!!!


----------



## sab_angel

I wonder what she bought


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i always wonder the same thing


----------



## keodi

MichelleAntonia said:


> seems like her dad is being fair about it. she's proven herself, so he's gonna give her back the reigns. i believe that he truly cares for her in the way a FATHER should, not a business manager as some ppl have suggested. i don't believe for a second that he only came around and took control of the situation over money. please.... some ppl will make everyone surrounding a star with money the enemy. i think brit has redeemed herself, with his help, and he sees that. and he's redeemed himself, if not totally than in large part, for the problems he had during her childhood. that's just my take on it.


 
I agree..


----------



## Bag Fetish

sab_angel said:


> I wonder what she bought



Stuff i'm sure she doesnt need.. LOL 
She probably goes home and just tosses the shopping bag on the floor and never looks at it again. 
I envision her closet being filled with stuff that still has the tags on it.  I think shopping is her way of disconnecting and dealing with stress.


----------



## sab_angel

She is offically back in the US


----------



## gemruby41

*At the salon August 2, 2009 *












*












*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## gemruby41




----------



## Bag Fetish

gemruby41 said:


> *At the salon August 2, 2009 *


*

 Is this her boyfriend/body guard?*


----------



## Bag Fetish

gemruby41 said:


>



So she's gone blonde again... or are these old ? 
I've lost track of what color she is .. LOL


----------



## gemruby41

These are new 8/2/09.


----------



## Bag Fetish

So she just went blonde again.. so what was the point is going dark... shrugs.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

How does her hair handle all the constant and drastic change?!

I was blonde (really really blonde) and wanted dark hair..now almost a YEAR later my hair has finally taken on the dark colour all up until now it kept washing out into a red/orange brown. I guess those are the advantages of top salons/stylists as well as top products?!

ETA: Oh and I forgot the FRIED ends of my layers that were blonde  and perhaps since she shaved it the hair is till "new" and hasn't been coloured all that much?!


----------



## Bag Fetish

RedSoleAddict said:


> How does her hair handle all the constant and drastic change?!
> 
> I was blonde (really really blonde) and wanted dark hair..now almost a YEAR later my hair has finally taken on the dark colour all up until now it kept washing out into a red/orange brown. I guess those are the advantages of top salons/stylists as well as top products?!



Totally agree! I have med to dark brown hair and I dye the underneath of my hair really dark dark brown and it washes out in time.. Never mind if i was blonde and doing it. Not to mention when  she goes back to blonde that is a lot of damage on your hair to get that dark color out.  I know its easy for her in the sense they just change her extensions  her real hair as got to be damaged beyond.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she seen ot put on some wieght..


----------



## HalcyonGirl

She got that done at the salon? I wondered if it looked better when she first left. Her extensions just always look so ratty and they're never blended. I think she looks best with a golden blonde/light brown color.


----------



## wordpast

You know, I am proud of her for turning things around. I'm even going to support her when she comes back to Atlanta and go and see the show (if I can find some one to go with me :wondering. Considering where she was, you can't be too picky... but I really wish she would hire a stylist.


----------



## sab_angel

yeah! love her as a Blond!!


----------



## bagaholic85

i dont understand why she refuses to wear a bra...


----------



## omgblonde

I just uncovered these pictures on some website.. I posted them to ONTD and now everyone is freaking out because she went out with Lindsay last night :/ oops!

Might as well post them here too..







Bigger versions
http://i28.tinypic.com/mradrs.jpg
http://i32.tinypic.com/1z2znk9.jpg


----------



## sandigirl

^OMG. I love epic post on ONTD. It has like 800 comments. *goes to read the post*.


----------



## omgblonde

sandigirl said:


> ^OMG. I love epic post on ONTD. It has like 800 comments. *goes to read the post*.


LOL I know! Glad I remembered to turn comment notifications off!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

omgblonde said:


> I just uncovered these pictures on some website.. I posted them to ONTD and now everyone is freaking out because she went out with Lindsay last night :/ oops!
> 
> Might as well post them here too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger versions
> http://i28.tinypic.com/mradrs.jpg
> http://i32.tinypic.com/1z2znk9.jpg



you were the OP?

i LOVE ontd 

esp when things get epic


----------



## PrincessGina

lindsey looks so thin here


----------



## moodysmom10

what/where is ONTD??


----------



## sandigirl

moodysmom10 said:


> what/where is ONTD??


It's a gossip/celeb community on livejournal. 
http://community.livejournal.com/ohnotheydidnt/


----------



## moodysmom10

^thanks!


----------



## keodi

omgblonde said:


> I just uncovered these pictures on some website.. I posted them to ONTD and now everyone is freaking out because she went out with Lindsay last night :/ oops!
> 
> Might as well post them here too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger versions
> http://i28.tinypic.com/mradrs.jpg
> http://i32.tinypic.com/1z2znk9.jpg


 
wow Lindsay's arms look so thin!


----------



## sab_angel

She needs to stay away from Lindsay!


----------



## lostnexposed

sab_angel said:


> She needs to stay away from Lindsay!



I know!


----------



## sab_angel

I want her to stay good Britney lol


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Britney will be performing at the Teen Choice Awards. It airs Monday 8/10 on Fox @ 8ET.


----------



## sab_angel

I read that she will only "appear"


----------



## HalcyonGirl

sab_angel said:


> I read that she will only "appear"



Yeah the news that came out last night was that she will perform. Then her website changed it.

Anywhooo Britney poolside 8/6


----------



## gemruby41

More pics


----------



## HalcyonGirl

The magazine she's holding is a prop mag so maybe this is for a video or photoshoot?


----------



## gemruby41

Yes, it was a photoshoot.


----------



## sab_angel

Yes its a photohoot!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

wow she has the best butt & legs


----------



## divadivine682

Holy crap!!! Her body is amazing!


----------



## Jahpson

Britney needs to come to my hair salon. They can do her extensions properly for $200 and you couldn't tell that you have them.

She probably paid $1G and they always look like crap


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> Britney needs to come to my hair salon. *They can do her extensions properly for $200 *and you couldn't tell that you have them.
> 
> She probably paid $1G and they always look like crap


 

wow what's the name of that salon?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Britney has always had a great body, not too thin nice and toned, except when she was going thru her crazy faze of course.


----------



## Jahpson

~Fabulousity~ said:


> wow what's the name of that salon?


 

Jahpson's house of hair!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's looking good!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> Jahpson's house of hair!


 

 Lol


----------



## lostnexposed

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Britney has always had a great body, not too thin nice and toned, except when she was going thru her crazy faze of course.



exactly..thats what I liked about her. she never conformed to the skinny body phase, and seeing her transform her body like that, you got the sense that it was a realistic goal to have.

wait..did I make sense?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^


----------



## knasarae

I love Brit's legs....some of the best in the biz imo.  Not stick thin...nice muscle definition but still feminine.  I'd love to have legs like that.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I read that the pool side pics are from her doing a promo for the MTV VMAs this year.


----------



## gemruby41

*Britney Spears at the 2009 Teen Choice Awards(August 9th)*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## RedSoleAddict

That dress is really pretty, good choice...she looks cute!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gemruby41 said:


>


 
her extensions are awful!


----------



## NicolesCloset

she looks really great


----------



## Bag Fetish

Who does this girls hair ??? FIRE THEM!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lol, yeah, i don't get why she doesn't just leave it short! it would look GREAT!


and she wears that dress like no one else can


----------



## sab_angel

That dress was gorgeous but I agree its like she didnt get her hair done and left it from a few days before


----------



## keodi

gemruby41 said:


>


 great legs!


----------



## knics33

she looks amazing- she definitely has that spark back! i agree on the extensions tho- they don't match and her real hair is obviously not been watched in several days.


----------



## sab_angel

Yeah!  her!


----------



## lostnexposed

aww..she didn't perform did she? i was hoping she would!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

What did she say during her acceptance speech? 


Perez said there was some sort of dis in there. 

(People were calling Miley "The Next Britney" and apparantly Brit Brit quashed that somehow.)


----------



## kiwishopper

Did she get engaged? Or that ring is just a borrowed ring for the event?


----------



## imashopaholic

Her body is bangin' but the dress should've been a little longer and those extensions....


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

maybe she should give the extensions a rest and focus on getting her natural hair healthy. Her hair looks damaged.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^i always say that but man i think she contributed to the hollywood extension craze back in the day-i'm going way back here. in other words i think she feels naked without them. i just think she should wear her hair natural for a long, long time.


----------



## BacardiGirl

Love Brit, but yeah, the extensions have GOT to go...its just wrecking havoc on her reail hair!


----------



## sab_angel

Well its not the extentions its how they are styled


----------



## HalcyonGirl

caitlin1214 said:


> What did she say during her acceptance speech?
> 
> 
> Perez said there was some sort of dis in there.
> 
> (People were calling Miley "The Next Britney" and apparantly Brit Brit quashed that somehow.)



She just said thank you from the bottom of my heart and that it was great to be there. She seemed to get a little emotional when everyone started chanting her name.


I think the extensions need to go. Get some nice ones if you're going to keep them in.


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ Maybe he thought she ignored Miley? 



(Um, but if it's your big comeback and you found out you won and you're so moved that so many people love you and you're trying to thank everybody, wouldn't it be understandable to not really be thinking of anything else?)


----------



## HalcyonGirl

8/11/09


----------



## gemruby41

*More pics*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ugh those darn extentions


----------



## NicolesCloset

^^Those extensions really are starting to look horrendous. I wish she would just take them off. Even if she has really short hair who cares?  She would look so cute with short hair.


----------



## SugarDaisy

The green dress doesn't fit too well up top and the second set of pics remind me of her breakdown period.


----------



## krisaya

Eek... she really should start wearing a bra. Those extensions have got to go. I'm curious to see her natural hair.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Jahpson said:


> Britney needs to come to my hair salon. They can do her extensions properly for $200 and you couldn't tell that you have them.
> 
> She probably paid $1G and they always look like crap



That's what I say. Let me do her hair. I guarantee, you won't be able to tell she has extensions. Who ever does her hair should be ashamed. 







Britney definitely does have a banging body. And it's a realistic goal to attain.


----------



## Vendrazi

Okay, I feel like a total maroon... Can someone explain to me how you know those are extensions? To me it just looks like she has dry, overbleached hair.


----------



## keodi

gemruby41 said:


> *More pics*


 
not like her look here she looks ...dirty


----------



## MichelleAntonia

NicolesCloset said:


> ^^Those extensions really are starting to look horrendous. I wish she would just take them off. Even if she has really short hair who cares?  She would look so cute with short hair.




my thoughts exactly. they're making her look way less put together than she is


----------



## sab_angel

i rly like the green dress!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Rocking a hot pink bikini 8.15.09


----------



## HalcyonGirl




----------



## MichelleAntonia

^wow she looks so good! and i LOVe the bikini, i wonder what it is...


----------



## sab_angel

That bikini looks hot! she looks great!


----------



## NicolesCloset

WOW she is looking great! I love that bikini....I just wish she would get rid of that hair


----------



## Kam7185

I feel so bad for Britney. I think she is probably still living in a hellish enviroment and feels like a prisoner.


----------



## sab_angel

too many ppl try to control her !!


----------



## sab_angel

Does anyone  know what bag she carries around everywhere??? the black one


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^wow she looks so good! and i LOVe the bikini, i wonder what it is...



http://www.bodyglove.com/store/products_detail.php?product_id=22374

http://dianesbeachwear.com/#/product_list/brands/1/72/body_glove/

similar, but not exact. i'm still searching


----------



## sab_angel

Love her!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I am cheering for Britney - she looks so much happier and healthier in these recent pics, especially from TCA. 

She looked so radiant at TCA - I would have never guessed she was in her late 20s and a mom to two toddlers..I felt so nostalgic looking at those pics. Like I was looking back at VMA 2001 or something...

Her body is fantastic and her skin looks good too. I'm just glad she looks healthy. 

I'm so happy Britney is back. And this crap about Miley being the next Brit..yeah..no one can EVER replace THE Britney Spears.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Wow at Miss Spears!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

flsurfergirl3 said:


> http://www.bodyglove.com/store/products_detail.php?product_id=22374
> 
> http://dianesbeachwear.com/#/product_list/brands/1/72/body_glove/
> 
> similar, but not exact. i'm still searching



wow, thank you! you're a bikini expert, huh?


----------



## PradaGirly

Can't wait! I'm seeing Britney in just 2 months!!! *So excited!*


----------



## karo

Britney spent the day soaking up the sun at the Ritz Carlton in Marina Del Rey with Sean Preston and Jayden James on Sunday (August 16).


----------



## karo

She looks really good and happy.


----------



## karo

More cute pics


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^ awww


----------



## gemruby41

*Out Shopping*


----------



## declaredbeauty

I think she should stay on tour forever. I think it's really good for her.  She's looking so good emotionally and physically. 

I wonder whatever happened to her sister? I guess it's good that she's staying out of the limelight and raising her child.


----------



## NicolesCloset

She looks fabulous!  Those pics her babies are soooo cute! Her body kicks ass :boxing: I just wish she would dispense that hair and shave her pitts.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

declaredbeauty said:


> I wonder whatever happened to her sister? I guess it's good that she's staying out of the limelight and raising her child.



Her sister moved back to Louisiana. 
Something Britney admitted she should have done herself.


----------



## keodi

declaredbeauty said:


> Wow at Miss Spears!


 
she looks great!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MichelleAntonia said:


> wow, thank you! you're a bikini expert, huh?



yes, it's my obsession! lol


----------



## sandigirl

She's so hot! I want to be that hot after I have two kids. 


NicolesCloset said:


> She looks fabulous!  Those pics her babies are soooo cute! Her body kicks ass :boxing: I just wish she would dispense that hair and shave her pitts.


 
And stop smoking.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

cool graphic i found here


----------



## gemruby41

*Britney Spears poolside at the Ritz Carlton in Marina Del Rey(August 17th)*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## pursegrl12

she looks great! wish i looked that good in a bikini!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Britney is supposedly delivering the Top 10 List tonight on David Letterman.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Why is she always at the Ritz when she has a house with a pool?


----------



## pursegrl12

Bag Fetish said:


> Why is she always at the Ritz when she has a house with a pool?


 
i was thinking the same thing!


----------



## NicolesCloset

what bag is that? She looks good


----------



## diehmosupremo

Anybody have any idea where to find the purple bikini?  She looks great!!


----------



## Bay

I love Britney. She looks great. I love her bag..anyone knows who designs it or sells it??


----------



## keodi

pursegrl12 said:


> she looks great! wish i looked that good in a bikini!


 I agree great shape after 2 kids...


----------



## sab_angel

Can anyone ID her bag! ive been looking for it for a month!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

sab_angel said:


> Can anyone ID her bag! ive been looking for it for a month!!


I would like to know as well!


----------



## MichelleAntonia




----------



## sab_angel

She did a great job


----------



## lostnexposed

yeah she did..pretty funny!


----------



## gemruby41

*Britney Spears: Breakup Dieting?*

Now that she&#8217;s been allegedly been dumped by ex-boyfriend Jason Trawick, Britney Spears is reportedly on a &#8220;breakup diet&#8221; in a bid to lose weight and win him back.

According to a report, the 27-year-old &#8220;Gimme More&#8221; singer has been surviving on coffee drinks as she&#8217;s upped the ante on her daily workout routine.

An inside source told press, &#8220;Britney is looking thinner and more defined because her calorie intake has decreased since Jason dumped her.  She&#8217;s hardly eating, and she&#8217;s consumed with getting Jason back.&#8221;

&#8220;Britney can&#8217;t eat because she is sick to her stomach with grief over losing Jason.  Britney runs on the treadmill when she wakes up in the morning, and again in the evenings.  She&#8217;s also back to doing 1,000 abdominal crunches a day, and she&#8217;s added yoga to her morning workouts. Britney feels yoga has made her muscles look leaner and given her arms amazing definition.&#8221;

Celebrity Gossip


----------



## lostnexposed

I'm glad that her body has been looking tight but I don't think she should lose any more weight and I really hope those rumors are false..


----------



## declaredbeauty

^ITA. She looks fine as is.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

People.com says they're still together.


----------



## sab_angel

*I dont even think they are together... i wont believe it till Brit confirms it!*


----------



## caitlin1214

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsmkWG-9emE


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Cute vid, I hope she shows up at the VMAs.


----------



## sab_angel

*Me too! That video is so cute!*


----------



## lostnexposed

caitlin1214 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsmkWG-9emE




LOL!!! that was cute! have they made another teaser vid yet?


----------



## caitlin1214

Haha! "Some of those things I said could have been contrued as offensive!"


----------



## Olesya

Lmao...that video's too cute, especially the end of it.


----------



## tatu_002

Britney is looking SO good lately, Love her  she has such a sweet voice


----------



## sab_angel

She is adorable ! LOVE  her


----------



## knasarae

Lol, that video was funny.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

new hair


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she loosk os casual


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Whoa her hair looks good!


----------



## sab_angel

*love her hair*


----------



## legaldiva

OMG!  she has my haircut!!!!  I'm so happy!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Some more pics


----------



## declaredbeauty

FINALLY she took those horrible extensions out. And replaced them will good ones.


----------



## _bebee

her hair looks so much more natural now


----------



## keodi

^^
I can honestly say I love her hair!


----------



## lostnexposed

MichelleAntonia said:


> new hair




Omg..sooo much better!!!

she's always carrying her kids...its so cute!


----------



## knics33

her hair looks SOOO much better!!


----------



## sab_angel

*It looks clean!*


----------



## caitlin1214

In the most recent photos she's taking her kids to see Shrek the Musical.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i love the new hair too


----------



## LVobsessed415

any new pics of Brit and her sister at the pool?


----------



## Sweetpea83

I agree..her hair looks a lot better now!


----------



## sab_angel

ya i saw some pics!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

thank goodness! her hair finally looks like hair and not strings of yarn or something.


----------



## TxGlam

YIKES!!! KFED packed on some serious weight! I knew he had gained some but didn't realize it was this much until I saw these pics of him at the pool. What's his secret!!??

justjared.com has the bigger images


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^

wowzers!!! i guess he's livin' large off Brit's $$$...


----------



## _bebee

wowwww i am sooo shocked to see kfed like that...he was so fit before


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lol i think it's probably not too hard to gain a ton of weight even without britney's money.


it seems like when he had his OWN career, he was forced to stay in shape to keep it. now that he doesn't HAVE to dance to make a living, he doesn't care. that's frustrating because so many dancers would kill for the career he had, and the opportunities, but he just gave it up the second he didn't need to make money....


----------



## Bag Fetish

TxGlam said:


> YIKES!!! KFED packed on some serious weight! I knew he had gained some but didn't realize it was this much until I saw these pics of him at the pool. What's his secret!!??
> 
> justjared.com has the bigger images



HOLY F*CK! he's big, and lovin Brits Brits $$$$


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She really looks pretty in these latest pics


----------



## lostnexposed

no new pics of her? I really wanna see more..esp now that her hair is pretty..hope she keeps it up!


----------



## fayelee

me too. would love to see her new pics..


----------



## sab_angel

*same here!!*


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I don't have any new pics for ya'll but Britney debuted a new song at her concert tonight. Well, it's a cover of a song. You'll be shocked! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTDZKJh0MoE


----------



## knics33

^she did awesome! i loved the performance!


----------



## sab_angel

I saw the video it was awesome!!


----------



## lostnexposed

boo..they removed it...


----------



## lostnexposed

nm..i managed to find it..she did good!


----------



## sab_angel

*ya! i saw her show at the very begining of the tour and she changed a lot along the way!*


----------



## lostnexposed

yeah?? I have to go watch it now..it seemed like it was a good show! aww....I wanna go to a brit brit concert!


----------



## caitlin1214

I saw the performance. You Oughtta Know is a really good song, and she did a great job singing it.


----------



## sab_angel

*love Britney! she won a mtv vma!*


----------



## keodi

^^
yay congrtas to britney


----------



## TxGlam

Brit was shopping at a mall here in Dallas today and bought some luggage at Tumi. I knew I shouldve have gone shopping today!!


----------



## sab_angel

for real! i want pics!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Wow things have really been quiet in this girls world.... What a change to a yr ago!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Yep, she's keeping herself busy on tour.
She was hanging out around Dallas for a week. No paparazzi here so she could just go shopping and do whatever without being bothered.

She's headed back to Los Angeles though so I think we'll see some paparazzi pics soon.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out at Starbucks in Beverly HillsSeptember 22, 2009 *


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she loves those boots


----------



## Bag Fetish

I think she stages her sleeves to fall. there is no way those sleeves would fall on their own..  I have no clue how she goes so often without a bra.. OMG i cant stand to not sleep with one.. and im no bigger then her... OI!!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Those are cute shorts. I'd never wear them though.


Britney has a new single called "3" coming out 9/29 and "The Singles Collection" coming out 11/24 apparently.


----------



## lostnexposed

Ooh..thanks for the info!!! can't wait to hear it!


----------



## gemruby41

*Ticket giveaway September 23, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41

*Shopping at Ralph&#8217;s September 23, 2009 *


----------



## KindraB

wish she would get a stylist


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is she left handed ? I notice she wears her watch on her right arm.  I also want her wallet.. its cute


----------



## HalcyonGirl

No she's right handed.

I think she looks cute.


----------



## sab_angel

love her!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Bag Fetish said:


> I think she stages her sleeves to fall. there is no way those sleeves would fall on their own..  I have no clue how she goes so often without a bra.. OMG i cant stand to not sleep with one.. and im no bigger then her... OI!!




i used to be like that, then last summer i sort of stopped wearing one... now i never do  but i'm pretty flat chested, so it's ok i guess. even if it's not, i don't care


----------



## gemruby41

*Arriving in Las Vegas September 26, 2009 *


----------



## sab_angel

love her!


----------



## HalcyonGirl




----------



## HalcyonGirl

*Her new song: *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysmnYMGXbCM

What do ya'll think?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^like it a lot!


i never really liked britney's music until blackout. ever since then it's great!


----------



## naturale

I like Britney but I wish she hires Rachel Zoe.


----------



## lostnexposed

HalcyonGirl said:


> *Her new song: *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysmnYMGXbCM
> 
> What do ya'll think?



It's very catchy..but the lyrics...lol!


----------



## LVobsessed415

is her Dad still in charge?


----------



## Sweetpea83

HalcyonGirl said:


> *Her new song: *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysmnYMGXbCM
> 
> What do ya'll think?




Catchy!


----------



## alij78

naturale said:


> I like Britney but I wish she hires Rachel Zoe.


 
completely agree
that would be very refreshing to see


----------



## gemruby41

*Out shopping in Beverly Hills (September 30).*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## gemruby41




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I don't come in this thread often but seems everytime I do she's wearing her foot mittens


----------



## Sweetpea83

Interesting outfit..to say the least! I agree she should hire Rachel Zoe.


----------



## alya

I have the same top as she is wearing


gemruby41 said:


> *Out at Starbucks in Beverly HillsSeptember 22, 2009 *


----------



## HalcyonGirl

It would be nice to see her styled but IDK, I've kinda grown used to it.
It's like she just finished the 3rd leg of this multi million dollar massive tour and the next day she throws on whatever and goes to Target.


----------



## LVobsessed415

someone needs to throw away those pink boots brit is always wearing


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Looking extra "Britney" today LOL.


----------



## gemruby41

...


----------



## lostnexposed

HalcyonGirl said:


> Looking extra "Britney" today LOL.




ok..I've been able to just ignore all those previous outfits cause she seems really comfy in them, but WTF is this?!?! lol!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Maybe she was playing soccer with her kids. 


(She IS wearing what look like cleats.)


----------



## sab_angel

I love her! wish she would throw out those pink snow boots lol just wear flip slops already Brit!!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Our girl Britney debuted at #1 with the song "3!" I didn't like it at first but now I love it.
Here'sfrom the upcoming video. 

I'm so excited! Ignore the weave ya'll!





there's more at the site: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2009/10/14/britney-spears-3-music-video-preview/#more-476991


----------



## lostnexposed

when's the video coming out?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Congrats to Brit debuting at number 1 ! First time a non American Idol artist has done so since 98... I don't like the song, but that's a great accomplishment. She seems to have extremely loyal fans....


----------



## Jahpson

im mad she is wearing my sneakers in that soccer getup


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Brit has a nice body! but her choices of clothing are really something else.


----------



## candypants1100

i cant believe her single is at number one. ok fine, i did download it and buy it off itunes, and i did put it on the current cd in my car....i guess it is kind of growing on me...i just adore her and always have since like, um, fifth grade..... the song is alright, will be good at a club, but man, at number one?! good for her!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

she's really never had a number one before??????? that's hard to believe.......


----------



## HalcyonGirl

She's had number 1 hits before but not songs that _debuted_ at number 1. Like 'Baby One More Time" reached number 1 but it debuted at like number 17 or somewhere around there.


----------



## flashy.stems

yellow socks, really brit? really?


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i totally agree on the hideous yellow sock outfit


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lol i'd so totally wear that, and i do 

i guess i don't care, i don't even think about it


----------



## sab_angel

her video should be coming out soon! cant wait!!


----------



## knics33

^ I know- me too! I love the song and I'm sure the video will be hott 

She has SUCH a kick-ass body. I am so jealous of those toned legs and killer booty. hehe

MichelleAntonia- wear whatever you please girl! Life is too short not to. I think the socks are funky and cute!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

With Jason Trawick in these pics. 


>


----------



## flsurfergirl3

damn i wish my booty was that perky!!!


----------



## sandigirl

naturale said:


> I like Britney but I wish she hires Rachel Zoe.


I would probably agree if it was any other celeb that dressed like her but I feel like it's part of what makes her Britney.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ita


----------



## legaldiva

Does anyone know when the video will air?


----------



## legaldiva

I have a feeling it will be the best video of all time.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

LOL wow, best video of all time or her best video? I just hope there's lots of dancing! I've been so disappointed with her last few videos.


----------



## Bag Fetish

squats and lunges ......  and tons of them.





flsurfergirl3 said:


> damn i wish my booty was that perky!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Bag Fetish said:


> squats and lunges ......  and tons of them.



yea, my boyfriend trained me over the summer and we did vert training (explosive squats & lunges) and hill sprints. it really did the trick, but now i'm back to work and have no time! Brit def motivates me to get back in the routine!!!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Balcony w/ Jason Trawick.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^so they're back together?


----------



## HalcyonGirl

^ That's what all the entertainment outlets say.


----------



## sab_angel

she is looking great! but sometimes her hair isnt that great! poor brit


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Brit's hair has never been her strong point though.....


----------



## lostnexposed

i still don't even know or believe if they're together. and if they are together, I don't think they broke up in the first place


----------



## AngelBABY84

Someone needs to throw out all her clothes and shoes. Or at least don't let her get dressed by herself.


----------



## HalcyonGirl




----------



## Bag Fetish

That kid need to loss the soother.. .that is insane!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

omgggggg i cannot believe how big he is! and that he still has a binkie!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I read that her boys still use a pacifier because it calms them down when the paparazzi come around. I wonder if they'll wean them ever, he's going to be 5 sucking on that thing.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^

yea, i heard that too


----------



## knics33

^haha according to my mom I was the same way lol... she said she could not get rid of my binkie to save her life. when she finally did... I started to suck my thumb 

Her body is AMAZING to have had two kids back to back.


----------



## sab_angel

aww pretty mama


----------



## MichelleAntonia

yeah i think he still needs it because he's in constantly in an especially stressful situation with the paps. it's stressful enough for a kid to go through changes like growing out of something like that, but top that off with the stress of being crowded and followed by strangers...


----------



## NicolesCloset

Beautiful! I love those sunglasses and her boys are too cute


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I really hate posting pictures where Britney looks....like this. She looks sad. I think it was just the papz annoying her. This is what another diner said apparently.



> &#8220;Britney and her boyfriend were holed up at a private table. They were pretty serious, not laughing much, but just talking intimately with each other. They held hands at times; she put her head on his shoulder. They definitely looked like they&#8217;re in love.&#8221;



Outfit repeat, I think the boots are different though.


----------



## purplepinky

Honestly, she may have the WORST fashion....but her body is INSANE!! It's refreshing to see a celeb that has a body that is clearly in the shape it is because she is so active with her dancing on tour and training. The muscle definition in her legs is unreal...I would kill for her legs and bum


----------



## MichelleAntonia

damn she looks great in that last outfit


----------



## HalcyonGirl

ITA. Her body is amazing, she's never been one of those scary skinny girls.


----------



## sab_angel

love her black dress!


----------



## flashy.stems

brit looks good with her son, and of course he's soo adorable.
but she looks like a mess in the other pictures in the black dress. oy.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

A couple of screenshots from her new video. It'll be out in 3 days!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Lunch Time @ The Mondrian Hotel.


----------



## MissTiss

I've can't believe I've never been in here!  My friend and I LOVE Britney. 

And just today, I found this song written for her and sung by Bebo Norman (sorry if this is a repeat).  He's a Christian singer I learned about after reading the "What Are you Listening To" Thread.   The video is fanmade and it's heartwrenching.  I hated seeing her like that. 

Anyhow,  I wish her the best and she is looking fierce (except maybe her extensions) and I can't wait for her new video!


----------



## Sweetpea83

HalcyonGirl said:


> A couple of screenshots from her new video. It'll be out in 3 days!




She looks really pretty here!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

HalcyonGirl said:


> Lunch Time @ The Mondrian Hotel.



oh man, that outfit is just one.big.mess.


----------



## CoachGirl12

MichelleAntonia said:


> damn she looks great in that last outfit


ITA, she looks smokin in that black dress, she looks really tired too...


----------



## HalcyonGirl

"3" video premiered today.
Here's a link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-kUu1Z1hx4


----------



## Style_Baby

Thanks for posting the link!
Not bad, but could have been better...


----------



## Roche

HalcyonGirl said:


> "3" video premiered today.
> Here's a link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-kUu1Z1hx4




Wow...  Speechless.  She is an artist, an athlete, a very intelligent woman.  She came back, stronger, better than ever.  She has discipline and thats what it takes to have a long and sucessful carreer.


----------



## tatu_002

to be absolutely honest, I was disappointed with the "3" video. she looked lovely and pretty, but the video really lacked interesting things. All I remember is her and other girls dancing. 

I was so excited for the video to come out, but the song is way better than the video.


----------



## shesnochill

I always wonder, with all that $$ Britney, atleast hire a stylist or something?


----------



## sab_angel

Loved the video!!


----------



## noon

Brit looks fab in the video!


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Perth November 5, 2009 *


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Good grief, she might as well be topless!


----------



## legaldiva

^ No kidding.  WTF was she thinking?!


----------



## knasarae

Bra??


----------



## HalcyonGirl

LOL wow. I wish I didn't care that much. I hate bras but as much as the next girl but geez.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bra please


----------



## canada's

her style is so painful. 

at least she doesn't pretend to care.


----------



## Bag Fetish

and buy a few bras while she's out shopping.. 


annaversary said:


> I always wonder, with all that $$ Britney, atleast hire a stylist or something?


----------



## Bag Fetish

i'm sorry but if my nipples were pointing in different directions i would be wearing a padded bra no matter what i was wearing .. that is just nasty!! 





gemruby41 said:


> *Out in Perth November 5, 2009 *


----------



## NicolesCloset

Is the song about a threesome?  I am sorry if I sound stupid but, I don't get the song. It took me forever with the Amy song too. I am just not relating to her music lately.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

NicolesCloset said:


> Is the song about a threesome?  I am sorry if I sound stupid but, I don't get the song. It took me forever with the Amy song too. I am just not relating to her music lately.



Yeah, it's about a threesome.


----------



## sab_angel

Oh no Brit! wear a bra pleassseeee


----------



## Cat

A bath once in a while wouldn't hurt either,she always looks like she smells bad.A woman her age should take some pride in her appearance,however it's obvious she dosen't know the meaning of the word.Her sense of style would be perfect for that peopleofwalmart website.


----------



## DDRay

I root for her to do well but she just has some DOH! moments.


----------



## knasarae

I much prefer her recent looks over when she was walking around with her butt hanging out all the time.


----------



## White Orchid

And so many had thought the leopard had changed her spots...

Aside from her trailor-park ensemble, she even managed to piss off a few fans who'd waited for her arrival at the airport.  She avoided them toute suite!  Good one Brit, considering you'd be nowhere without your fans.

I saw snippets of her concert on our local News.  I give Brit credit for one thing: she doesn't even hide the fact that she lipsyncs.

What young girls will pay [read: waste] their money on nowadays beggars belief.  One day when they reach their mid 20s, they'll no doubt be whingeing to anyone and everyone about how they have no savings and blame it on everyone [usually the govt] except on their frivolous selves.


----------



## White Orchid

I'd love to see someone post up a picture of Victoria Beckham after she's alighted a plane so we can do a compare and contrast with Miss "bras-are-overrated" Spears.



gemruby41 said:


> *Out in Perth November 5, 2009 *


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i give brit credit for just being herself and not giving a f**k. if it's not important to her to look perfect stepping off a plane, why should she? i think victoria beckham isn't a good comparison for anyone. lets face it, the woman is beyond anal about looking perfect all the time. and that's fine if that's what she feels like she wants to do. but not everyone is her, nor should they be.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Britney was sick of ya'll talking about her boobies so she covered up! LOL


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Cute boots! 

Ok I must have a little rant... I think some people are expecting her to be the "old" Britney, but really she is not in such a place now, and who knows if she ever will be again, though of course kudos to her for getting her life back on track after the craziness that lasted for so long!!

As for people getting angry about the lipsynching... I mean come on, this wasn't her first concert of the tour (in reference to the first Australian concert in Perth). She has been lipsynching all her concerts throughout the US and wherever else she performed, including all TV performances, etc. So I think it's a bit stupid that people are complaining about it as I'd think they knew what they were in for before buying the concert tickets as it was never a secret that she mimed the whole show.

Sorry for the rant


----------



## CoachGirl12

Those are some HOT boots!


----------



## knics33

michelleantonia said:


> i give brit credit for just being herself and not giving a f**k. If it's not important to her to look perfect stepping off a plane, why should she? I think victoria beckham isn't a good comparison for anyone. Lets face it, the woman is beyond anal about looking perfect all the time. And that's fine if that's what she feels like she wants to do. But not everyone is her, nor should they be.



agreed.


----------



## krisaya

^^More celebs should be less vain and not give a crap so much about looking perfect all the time. However, I'm sick of seeing her nipples. Please Britney, go buy yourself a bra and next time you're at Target. I also agree that the people that complained about her lip-syncing are a bit dumb. Where have they been living? She rarely sings live. Did they except to do acappella? A lot of people pay for to go to her concerts to watch the Show, the dancing, the costumes... not for her "great singing".


----------



## chantal1922

Thank goodness she covered the tatas up.  I understand she is traveling and wants to be comfy but Brit should have known better imo. She looks cute in the grey.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I love the boots. Britney used to never wear heels that high.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

yea, i could care less about the lipsynching. i mean, ppl go see her for the performance NOT the singing. she has never had the greatest voice but she is an entertainer.


----------



## knasarae

^^True.  She's an entertainer, not a _singer _singer.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

knasarae said:


> ^^True.  She's an entertainer, not a _singer _singer.



yea, the singing would take away from the dancing and performing. it would def not enhance the performance.


----------



## DDRay

knics33 said:


> agreed.


 

YOUR DACHSUND IS TOO CUTE!!! I have two.


----------



## DDRay

Boots are too cute and I like the grey sweater







HalcyonGirl said:


> Britney was sick of ya'll talking about her boobies so she covered up! LOL


----------



## caitlin1214

I like her boots and the grey sweater.


And I like that she's not so done up all the time. She's dressed up when it matters but she doesn't feel the need to impress people when she's out buying a carton of milk. 

Her buying a carton of milk should not be that interesting to people but apparantly it is so that's why pictures of her dressed down have surfaced. And then people say, "Oh! My God, her outfit!" 

Well, if they don't like it then they shouldn't be buying the magazines that show pictures of her like that. 


And unless you have bionic lungs you can't be dancing the way she does while being able to sing live.


----------



## AngelBABY84

gemruby41 said:


>


^^Speechless...for goodness sakes, didn't anyone tell her something was wrong before she left...cause she obviously though everything was a-okay!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

HalcyonGirl said:


> Britney was sick of ya'll talking about her boobies so she covered up! LOL



Love the way she's even upgraded her coffee utensil


----------



## gemruby41

*Leaving her hotel in Sydney Australia *


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Guess she just doesnt like bras


----------



## sab_angel

She can do what she wants i guess lol


----------



## chantal1922

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Guess she just doesnt like bras


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## pursegrl12

that last outfit is totally random but whatever......


----------



## knasarae

Those boots she has on bring back bad memories.  Aren't those the same ones she kept wearing when she was bangin that paparazzi guy and walking around a$$ out all the time?


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

why cant she dress up better?


----------



## moodysmom10

she could be thinking "why can't I wear what I want?" lol


----------



## divadivine682

tell ya what, she'll be able to play "hackey sack" with her boobs in about 10 years if she doesn't start supporting those puppies!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Talk about an invasion of privacy!
Her body looks fantastic though and there's no question that she is so genuinely happy when she's with her children.


----------



## sandigirl

Awww she looks great and happy but I feel creepy looking at these pics. LOl.


----------



## AngelBABY84

divadivine682 said:


> tell ya what, she'll be able to play "hackey sack" with her boobs in about 10 years if she doesn't start supporting those puppies!


^^I nearly fell out of my chair when I read this! Haha


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Melbourne November 12, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Sydney November 14, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## knasarae

Isn't her son kind of old for a pacifier?


----------



## declaredbeauty

^That's what I was just thinking.... It's time to ween him off Brit Brit.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

People ask about him having a pacifier every single time he's in a pic. Britney has said that it's the only thing that keeps her children calm around all the chaos caused by the paparazzi.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

HalcyonGirl said:


> *People ask about him having a pacifier every single time he's in a pic. *Britney has said that it's the only thing that keeps her children calm around all the chaos caused by the paparazzi.



i knowwwwwww riiiiiiight?!


----------



## Sternchen

HalcyonGirl said:


> People ask about him having a pacifier every single time he's in a pic. Britney has said that it's the only thing that keeps her children calm around all the chaos caused by the paparazzi.



Very well could be. The stress that these people who are pushing and shoving cause for these kids...I can't even imagine. Pacifiers are used for soothing... IMO there is nothing wrong with him still having a pacifier. She's the mother and it is her decision.


----------



## knasarae

HalcyonGirl said:


> People ask about him having a pacifier every single time he's in a pic. Britney has said that it's the only thing that keeps her children calm around all the chaos caused by the paparazzi.


 
Well, this is the first pic I've seen of him with a pacifier.  And I wouldn't know her reasoning behind it if I didn't ask, would I?  Not intending to be rude, obviously I was curious as to why he still uses one.


----------



## moodysmom10

I get why she still lets him have it, but it is bad for their teeth.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

knasarae said:


> Well, this is the first pic I've seen of him with a pacifier.  And I wouldn't know her reasoning behind it if I didn't ask, would I?  Not intending to be rude, obviously I was curious as to why he still uses one.



I wasn't really referring to you specifically. I just think it's funny in general that people wonder. IDK, it's just not something I ever noticed.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

When Brit gets comfy she gets comfy...She doesnt seem to care about being cute and comfy.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

looks like her and jason are happy together


----------



## AngelBABY84

knasarae said:


> Isn't her son kind of old for a pacifier?


^^The pacifier was the 1st thing I noticed. Everyone raises their children differently but maybe she can try using something else to calm him down.


----------



## *want it all*

I really think it's time for Brit to lose those TR shorts.  She's flashing butt cheek, and her teen "Oops I did it again" days are long gone.


----------



## gemruby41

*Britney Spears taking sons to Sydney Aqaurium(November 18th)*


----------



## *want it all*

That necklace is HEINOUS and GAUDY.  That top looks like a doily.


----------



## sparkle7

she needs a stylist  bad or should fire the one she has now!


----------



## moodysmom10

I was gonna say what is this? pretty white trash of the south? LOL! I'm from the south so don't take offence


----------



## HalcyonGirl

LOL the outfit is awful but it's also very...normal. Nothing I wouldn't see people around here wearing.


----------



## knics33

Her kids are just SO adorable! Jayden looks just like Brit IMO.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Backstage @ her concert.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

aaww... the 3 girls look so happy


----------



## flashy.stems

omg. look what she is wearing around 3 little girls.. eek


----------



## HalcyonGirl

^ LOL, well they are at her concert so it makes sense that she's still in one of her outfits.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Every time I see candids of Britney, I marvel at the miracle stylists and photoshop people perform every time she takes official pictures or makes a music video. It's like seeing two different people.


----------



## imgg

I have to give Brit credit for getting off the drugs and trying to straighten her life out.  She seems to really care about her kids.  I would rather her look like a fashion disaster and seeing her be a good mom, than looking too perfect but not being there for her kids.  She has come a long ways.  I like that she doesn't give a crap about what other people think.  I hate celebs who try to be too perfect all the time.  If nothing else, at least she is being herself and I give her credit for it.


----------



## misschbby

^^^ agree


----------



## declaredbeauty

imgg said:


> I have to give Brit credit for getting off the drugs and trying to straighten her life out. * She seems to really care about her kids.  I would rather her look like a fashion disaster and seeing her be a good mom, than looking too perfect but not being there for her kids.*  She has come a long ways. * I like that she doesn't give a crap about what other people think.  I hate celebs who try to be too perfect all the time. * If nothing else, at least she is being herself and I give her credit for it.


----------



## caitlin1214

imgg said:


> I have to give Brit credit for getting off the drugs and trying to straighten her life out. She seems to really care about her kids. I would rather her look like a fashion disaster and seeing her be a good mom, than looking too perfect but not being there for her kids. She has come a long ways. I like that she doesn't give a crap about what other people think. I hate celebs who try to be too perfect all the time. If nothing else, at least she is being herself and I give her credit for it.


 

Very, very well said.


----------



## sab_angel

aww love that Britney fan pic!


----------



## gemruby41

*Shopping in Brisbane November 23, 2009 *


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I think the dress looks cute from the back.


----------



## sheishollywood

Honestly Britney, she can be SO cute if she could put herself together a little better..................


----------



## MichelleAntonia

so she's gonna be in australia for the holiday, right? she's been there quite a while, doing lots of shows i guess!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she looks great


----------



## flashy.stems

yeesh i dont like her shoes.


----------



## lulu212121

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Every time I see candids of Britney, I marvel at the miracle stylists and photoshop people perform every time she takes official pictures or makes a music video. It's like seeing two different people.


 
 Truth!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

sheishollywood said:


> Honestly Britney, she can be SO cute if she could put herself together a little better..................


 

yes!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

The Circus tour is over! 97 shows in total. I'm glad she was able to finish it. When it was announced I remember every one saying there's no way she can pull off a world tour right now.


----------



## flashy.stems

good on her for completing the tour.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

glad she back


----------



## HauteDame1

As if I couldn't be any more addicted to TPF-- I found this thread and I have a new found love. <Sighs>

I will forever be a Britney Fan!! Im glad to see she is doing better but I agree with the girls above she needs to put a bit more effort in. Regardless shes my fav and always will be! 

I LOVE TPF!!!


----------



## xsavagex

I saw her at her Sydney show about 2 weeks ago and LOVED her. She lip synched but who cares! she puts on a great show and it's BRITNEY!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Britney Spears arrives at LAX airport(November 30th)*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wear a bra Brit Brit!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

LOL I'm on team anti-bra!


----------



## Suhzie

Forget the bra! What's up with that weave?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Nothing can be worse than these Britney weave pics:






And this:

http://www.laineygossip.com/Britney_Spears_shopping_with_her_busted_weave_on_Robertson.aspx


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

: shudder:


----------



## Suhzie

How can any self-respecting woman live like that!?
If my hairdresser did that to me, I'd hunt him down and hang him by his :censor:!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

she doesn't even NEED a weave anymore. her real hair is long enough to just wear it short!


----------



## gemruby41

*Fred Segal shopping December 2, 2009 *


----------



## HalcyonGirl

She got her hair did ya'll lol.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

oh my, being celebrity have ot be good at all time..


----------



## Sternchen

So sad that I wasn't able to see her on tour!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

HalcyonGirl said:


> She got her hair did ya'll lol.



pretty!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

does anyone know who makes that "B" necklace?


----------



## sab_angel

Happy Birthday Britney!!


----------



## HalcyonGirl




----------



## HalcyonGirl

I think her body looks great! Jason on the other hand, looks haggard, worn, old and frail. Yuck!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

wow, her body looks bangin' in that side profile with the yellow turtleneck! 

he does look older...do you think she went for a guy who could take care of her and keep her on track...kinda like her dad has since he starting controlling her interests?!


----------



## *want it all*

too cold, Brit...wear a bra with more nipple coverage!


----------



## exotikittenx

I think Britney looks great in that coat all dressed up with the black dress underneath.


----------



## exotikittenx

MichelleAntonia said:


> she doesn't even NEED a weave anymore. her real hair is long enough to just wear it short!




Yeah, she would look so much better without it and just her natural hair with a cute shorter style.


----------



## Tangerine

gemruby41 said:


> *Fred Segal shopping December 2, 2009 *



SHe looks really cute like this!


----------



## young breezy

I think she is still so pretty.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

HalcyonGirl said:


> I think her body looks great! Jason on the other hand, looks haggard, worn, old and frail. Yuck!



she does look great! i think jason looks good too  he's one of those guys that goes gray young, i think it can be really cute especially when they guy still looks young, i think he does.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I don't consider him "young."


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i guess it depends on how old you are, lol. i consider 37 young!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

^ LOL oh, yeah makes sense then


----------



## knasarae

flsurfergirl3 said:


> wow, her body looks bangin' in that side profile with the yellow turtleneck!


 
Yeah, I'd love to have a tiny waist like that.  She has really nice legs too.


----------



## HalcyonGirl




----------



## Suhzie

Whoop Whopp! I don't hate her outfit Good job Britney. Even her hair looks nice in those latest candids

If only her eyes were a little livelier... She looks so vacant and empty 
I'm still hoping that her megawatt smile will return sometime, maybe when she finally gets more time for herself and her boys!

It just hit me, that's already been 3 years since her divorce, the head-shaving, rehab, the no-panties shots, crazy gas stop runs, shady manager, sleazy paparazzi-boyfriend, 5150s, Blackout (I bought it and actually liked it!) and the VMAs!

And what a comeback she's had! Nobody would have thought she's make it through a world tour, but she made it and I'm really happy for her Sure, she wasn't her old self, but I think she's on a good way to get her life back in order.

There are rumors that she's gonna do a new album for 2010, but I hope not. She should just rest a little bit, focus on her wonderful boys, herself and her new boyfriend!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

^^ Blackout is probably her best album, too bad it didn't get the promotion it deserved.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i agree. it is the best. circus is great too, but blackout has the edge. honestly, i don't think britney's music was all that listenable until blackout... maybe a few songs here and there, but not really. blackout really made me a fan of her music. i always supported her because she seems like a real girl, and a hardworking one. but since blackout, i thoroughly enjoy her music too


----------



## HalcyonGirl




----------



## flashy.stems

she looks good, but not happy..


----------



## _bebee

love her white coat !


----------



## allicatexp

_bebee said:


> love her white coat !



It was express from last year


----------



## divadivine682

flashy.stems said:


> she looks good, *but not happy*..


 
I hate the security checkpoints at the airport too! Who smiles going through them? They're a pain in the @$$! lol


----------



## knasarae

^^Yeah she's in an extremely large airport at one of the busiest times of the year to travel...and she has to take off half her clothes to get through the detector and has someone taking pics of her the whole time, lol.  I wouldn't be happy either.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm certainly not smiling going through those things. With me, it's just "Okay. put what I need to in the bin. Purse on the conveyer belt. Make sure you have your doctor's note, just in case."

Oh, yeah. Also: "Don't lose your passport and boarding pass."


----------



## ilvoelv

I think Britney needs a good stylist.. and a really good hair stylist...


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Britney's conservatorship has been extended for another 6-12 months.
TMZ says steps are being taken to remove it from her personal lie and just extend it over her business, finances, and estate.


----------



## knasarae

^^Yeah I saw that.  Her dad gets paid $16k a month for that.  Wow!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

does celebriTIES Have SPECIAL LAnes FOR security check? i never saw victoria beckham doing what britnety did


----------



## cbtg818

I saw 2 pics of victoria going thru the lines wo shoes, the first she had white socks over jeans and the second one she was bare foot and walked through the dectector on her tippy toes, it was funny ill have to find it


----------



## flashy.stems

i've been in the same line as a few celebs in the airport, so i dont believe so.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Britney has dyed her hair again.


----------



## mcb100

is that her real hair, without extensions? just wondering.

i think i like her better with blond hair or even dark brown hair, but not the black hair for her anyways.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

No, it's extensions.


----------



## LemonDrop

How come I NEVER see anyone at LAX??? EVER??? I'd love to see Brit!


----------



## flashy.stems

her hair looks good.
really? thats with extensions? its so short.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

If you look closely you can see where her real hair is. It's only about ear length, maybe a little longer. There are other pics with the bad blonde extensions where you can see how short her hair is.


----------



## carriebradshaw

UH OH....we all know what Britney with dark hair usually means...

I hope not this time, we'll see...


----------



## legaldiva

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^i agree. it is the best. circus is great too, but blackout has the edge. honestly, i don't think britney's music was all that listenable until blackout... maybe a few songs here and there, but not really. blackout really made me a fan of her music. i always supported her because she seems like a real girl, and a hardworking one. but since blackout, i thoroughly enjoy her music too


 
I completely agree.  Blackout was the album where I finally became a true Britney fan.  I went back and got her earlier albums, but Blackout is far and away more edgy, creative and dance club-y.  I love Circus, too, but I find it to have a little more pop appeal.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I had always hated her music and will never be a fan of her as a person. But BS music has been extremely listenable since Blackout.


----------



## flashy.stems

i love all her music!! hit me baby one more time!! lolol.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

her songs are still ok to me...catchy tunes ot listen in gym


----------



## DesigningStyle

Brit is feature in Elle and looks amazing!


----------



## cosmogrl5

flashy.stems said:


> i love all her music!! hit me baby one more time!! lolol.


I'm with ya! I've always been a BS fan, and in a weird way, I feel as though my musical tastes have evolved with her music. From "Oops...I Did It Again" to "Gimme More" to "Circus"...I love all things Britney!


----------



## flashy.stems

^ yaay!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

First Brit pics of the new year.


----------



## cosmogrl5

^ At first, I couldn't tell if that was a stain on her shirt or a blotch on my computer screen!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

cosmogrl5 said:


> ^ At first, I couldn't tell if that was a stain on her shirt or a blotch on my computer screen!



me toooo!!! lmao


----------



## sparkle7

she needs a bra stat!


----------



## sab_angel

I love Britney! not a huge fan of her style choices hehe ... and that stain!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

hahaha... she need someone to look her over before she leave home/anywhere


----------



## HauteDame1

I still love her regardless of her poor style decisions-- but yum! That bag! Anyone know who its by!?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i like it too


----------



## kissfrommars

Britneys never been one known for her style haha, but I still love her! Her dark hair looks nice in those last pictures!


----------



## HalcyonGirl




----------



## sparkle7

I don't like this look. Her pants look too tight, she needs a better bra, hate the boots etc. I like her better as a blond. Despite all this I'm glad that  she looks healthy and happy.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Yeah, her whole outfit, bra included, is a size too small.


----------



## kissfrommars

theres a new video posted by tmz of JJ telling the paparazzi to stop taking pictures...so far everyone has said its cute...i think its pretty sad


----------



## kissfrommars

http://x17video.com/celebrity_video/britney_spears/britney_spears_jason_trawick_t.php

theres a link to the video...also some Britney news...shes donating a few things for Haiti including a Versace dress she wore to MTV VMAS in 08


----------



## HalcyonGirl




----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

HalcyonGirl said:


> First Brit pics of the new year.



How funny, that is a stain that could double as a spot on your computer!Why does she not carry extra tees. Especially since she regularly stains her clothes. Oh my Britsters!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

alyssawatling said:


> theres a new video posted by tmz of JJ telling the paparazzi to stop taking pictures...so far everyone has said its cute...i think its pretty sad



I agree, I didn't even finish watching the video. Asking if Jason is a good dad? IDK, it just seems wrong to do that in front of her kids.
The kids are pretty cute though, SP: "I like the picture man!"


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

alyssawatling said:


> http://x17video.com/celebrity_video/britney_spears/britney_spears_jason_trawick_t.php
> 
> theres a link to the video...also some Britney news...shes donating a few things for Haiti including a Versace dress she wore to MTV VMAS in 08



hhhhm.... what woudl local do wit the dress?


----------



## HalcyonGirl

She looks to be in such good shape lately.


----------



## knasarae

I just wish she'd wear a bra.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^Ditto! 

And larger chest + turtleneck = very unflattering and top heavy looking.


----------



## exotikittenx

Why?  @ her hair


----------



## gucci fan

Invest in a bra!


----------



## ellek72

Why does she hate bras?


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

looks good... her weight seem ot be YO YO...


----------



## knasarae

Well her tour is done right?  Stands to seem she'd gain a little bit once it was over.


----------



## Bradysmum

You know what's funny?  Remember all of the implants talk about her?  Take a look at these braless pics and honestly tell me she's got implants!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

^ She had them removed.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i dunno man, my boobs are smaller and they sag way MORE than that... they're a little too perfect to look like that braless. i think she just has some really natural looking implant


----------



## Bradysmum

I've had 3 children (twins and one singleton) and breastfed them all and mine look a little less saggy than that.  I am larger chested and don't have implants.  it's possible.


----------



## BagLovingMom

I'm happy that she has pulled her like back together somewhat but she never looks right in any candids I see of her IMO.


----------



## Nola

I´ve never thought she has implants, they look completely normal to me. I wish she would wear a bra though. Otherwise looking way cuter than earlier!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Ditto, I don't think she's had implants either.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Brit looks great but whats up w/the outfit?? Ick! She needs to invest in a stylist or hire a new one!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I adore Britsters, but her clothes are a hot, stanky, mess.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Bradysmum said:


> You know what's funny?  Remember all of the implants talk about her?  Take a look at these braless pics and honestly tell me she's got implants!


That is strange, you'd think between all of us girlies, someone would figure it out. I think she's got something. I wish she'd fix that damn nipple. Bugs me


----------



## divadivine682

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> That is strange, you'd think between all of us girlies, someone would figure it out. I think she's got something. *I wish she'd fix that damn nipple. Bugs me*


 
:lolots:


----------



## HalcyonGirl




----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^

ok, this dude looks scary. like Mr. Rogers scary. SMH


----------



## ILoveMyBug

She looks really cute


----------



## MichelleAntonia

she looks great!!!  her & jason look good together


----------



## Bradysmum

All I can think of is wow, remember when she used to sit in the first few rows?

Also,  when she stands up the outfit isn't so cute!  Just looks like a big body stocking!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ey-Spears-wears-unflattering-outfits-row.html


----------



## White Orchid

Same reason about a gazillion women do: they're NOT comfortable.

Personally if I could, I would NEVER wear one.  What's comfortable about elastic constricting your chest???

BUT, I would never leave the house without one.  I don't do skanky.



ellek72 said:


> Why does she hate bras?


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Bradysmum said:


> All I can think of is wow, remember when she used to sit in the first few rows?
> 
> Also,  when she stands up the outfit isn't so cute!  Just looks like a big body stocking!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ey-Spears-wears-unflattering-outfits-row.html



She was seated in the front row.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That outfit is a H.A.M.


----------



## Bradysmum

HalcyonGirl said:


> She was seated in the front row.


 
Really?  On of our newspapers said she was closer to the back


----------



## AAA07

knasarae said:


> I just wish she'd wear a bra.




I was thinking the same thing as I was flipping through these photos!


----------



## princesskiwi07

Ok, Britney. She looks great from the neck up. What was she thinking? Who let her leave the house like that?


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Bradysmum said:


> Really?  On of our newspapers said she was closer to the back



She was front row then left or moved later on in the show. She was next to Elton and on the other side of the from Beyonce and Jay Z. She stayed in her front row seat long enough to take some pics then a seat filler took her spot. 

I don't think her dress is that bad, but the fishnets makes it way too much netting. And the body suit is just not flattering. She didn't looks so.....wide in her recent candids.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I feel horrible to say this but she has looked better and slimmer and he looks just old. Oh and her strange smile creeps me out, it looks forced. That girl is not well.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I feel horrible to say this but she has looked better and slimmer and he looks just old. Oh and her strange smile creeps me out, it looks forced. That girl is not well.


haha, I was thinkin the same thing... I do love her hair though and the makeup...


----------



## Nola

When seated, that dress looks great, standing up, not so much. She looks beautiful regardless.


----------



## Liya

Why does she refuse to hire a stylist? I don't get it.


----------



## Firefly32

Her face and hair looks ok but wow just wow that outfit is horrible looking .


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i like the dress


----------



## pursegrl12

the forced smile is sad


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^think about the context though. she probably has a continuous line of a million photogs taking her picture. i think anyone would have the force it after the first twenty or so lol


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

hate her outfit... look liek a  strrippper working her stuff...


----------



## HalcyonGirl




----------



## knics33

well... i guess im in the minority, but I kinda liked the dress! It's very Britney- I think it looks good on her. Also, I feel like the dress probably looked awesome IRL, but photographs terrible due to all the netting/fishnets. I think Jason is really cute, but I do wish he would cut his hair short and stop getting blonde highlights... the natural grey would look good on him IMO. She looks really happy


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i liek the phoot shooot


----------



## MichelleAntonia

knics33 said:


> well... i guess im in the minority, but I kinda liked the dress! It's very Britney- I think it looks good on her. Also, I feel like the dress probably looked awesome IRL, but photographs terrible due to all the netting/fishnets. I think Jason is really cute, but I do wish he would cut his hair short and stop getting blonde highlights... the natural grey would look good on him IMO. She looks really happy




i totally agree on all accounts


----------



## candypants1100

who is that jason guy- her manager?


----------



## flashy.stems

her hair looked great. she's so beautiful. so happy to see her smiling.


----------



## flashy.stems

candypants1100 said:


> who is that jason guy- her manager?



they're dating!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her makeup is nice, but I liked her with blond hair personally.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jason is britney's agent, and has been for a long time, if not through all of her career.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I feel so uncomfy without mine.. I wear it 24/7.. Its not often i'm without, just doesnt feel right.





White Orchid said:


> Same reason about a gazillion women do: they're NOT comfortable.
> 
> Personally if I could, I would NEVER wear one.  What's comfortable about elastic constricting your chest???
> 
> BUT, I would never leave the house without one.  I don't do skanky.


----------



## princesskiwi07

*2010 Candies Ad*
_The site I got this image from says this is her REAL hair._


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i liek thsi ad....


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Some of it is her hair but not all of it.


----------



## Bradysmum

Not a huge fan of the ad, her face looks a little odd to me.


----------



## knasarae

Yeah her face does look a little weird... that angle.  



HalcyonGirl said:


> Some of it is her hair but not all of it.


 
Agreed.  All of that is not her hair.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

She hasn't had any really great photoshoots or ads since she's "comeback." 
I wonder why.


----------



## HauteDame1

HalcyonGirl said:


>


 
Oh how beautiful she looks! yay! Love ya Brit!


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ That is a gorgeous photo!


Place her in a half clam shell, and it would look like she's almost recreating The Birth of Venus.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks pretty in the last photo-the Candies photo looks weird, it's her lips or something...


----------



## knasarae

HalcyonGirl said:


>


 
Beautiful shot.... really pretty.


----------



## legaldiva

Is she going to give me a new album soon?  I'm dying for new Britney.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

^ Her album is supposed to come out during the summer, I think.


----------



## princesskiwi07

*Candies 2010 Photos*


----------



## Alec Ramsey

princesskiwi07 said:


> *Candies 2010 Photos*


 


These photos are great!  Love them!

I just watched the documentary For The Record the other day and I have I new found respect for her.  I know the documentary is almost two years old now, I just have been up on her lately.


----------



## HalcyonGirl




----------



## HalcyonGirl

But then changed into this for some reason. I have no explanation for these shorts.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

wth is she thinking?! i don't think i could look that bad if i tried! get a stylist B!


----------



## knics33

^ I like the pink shirt-dress with leggings- so casual cute. She has lost some weight- her body is amazing~


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

at least her dressing better


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks great in the Candies shot and in the candids with the pink dress!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I think she looks good. Very fit and SHE'S WEARING A BRA!!!


----------



## Liya

Her hair always looks so nasty, like she hasn't washed it in weeks. With all the money she has, you'd think she'd get her hair done every once in a while...


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Liya said:


> Her hair always looks so nasty, like she hasn't washed it in weeks. With all the money she has, you'd think she'd get her hair done every once in a while...


 
There are pics where she goes to the salon one day, new extensions and it looked pretty good. Literally the next day it looked like a rats nest again. IDK what she does to it.


----------



## Tangerine

HalcyonGirl said:


> I think she looks good. Very fit and SHE'S WEARING A BRA!!!



Everything about this pic is so cute!!



When the apocalypse hits, only the Britneys will survive. I mean, people running back home for bras and hairbrushes, people afraid to be seen in sweatpants and with any sort of stains.. they will perish first. You have to build up that dont give a f*** attitude. She is just prepared


----------



## HalcyonGirl

^ LMAO!! That's hilarious.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

those glasses look really cute on her!


----------



## keychain

The glasses are about the only thing I like.


----------



## chantal1922

She looks really pretty here. The best I have seen her in a while imo


HalcyonGirl said:


>


----------



## PrincessGina

Tangerine said:


> Everything about this pic is so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> When the apocalypse hits, only the Britneys will survive. I mean, people running back home for bras and hairbrushes, people afraid to be seen in sweatpants and with any sort of stains.. they will perish first. You have to build up that dont give a f*** attitude. She is just prepared



Hahahahaha! made me smile


----------



## LaLohan

Britney Spears: Westwood Weekend Worker

Hard at work as the weekend winds down to a close, Britney Spears was spotted walking over to her office building in Westwood, California on Sunday (April 11).

Wearing a mustard-colored top with white trousers, the "Womanizer" songstress gave a quick glance to following paparazzi before putting her head down and heading inside to take care of a few business matters.
In related news, it seems as if a report from X17 claiming that Miss Spears recently was seen hitting her manager beau Jason Trawick has been found out to be untrue.

After a minor disagreement, X17 claimed that Britney flew into a rage, with their photog alleging that Brit Brit hit Jason in the face five or six times!

Interestingly enough, the photog agency failed to get a single pic of the alleged incident, with a Spears source telling Gossip Cop, That never happened.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

She loves that turtleneck.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

I'm really not a fan of that shade of yellow.


----------



## *want it all*

I thought the wonky CA weather was over.  Why is Brit in a t-neck, sweats, and Uggs?  She's making me sweat by looking at her!


----------



## PrincessGina

she has released the untouched pics from her Candies ads but I cant seem to post the pics.


----------



## karmenzsofia

I searched but couldn't find a thread about this (hope I didn't miss it). I think it's terrible how women starve and over-exercise themselves to a nervous breakdown based on retouched photos like these ones .

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/04/13/britney-spears-reveals-un_n_535981.html

Britney Spears poses in a cutout swimsuit for her latest Candies campaign, and she has released the unretouched photos alongside the digitally enhanced ones. 
  She looks great in both versions, but after airbrushing her back tattoo is gone, her skin smoothed and she is slimmed down all over. 


You can see an animated Britney shrink from her before to after shot here.


----------



## keychain

Good for Britney. I like the unretouched better.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Me too!


----------



## Alec Ramsey

I love that she released the untouched photos.  I like the untouched ones better as she looks REAL and looks good too.  The touched up ones you can tell that a lot has been done to them and they look almost like a digital painting.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

she looks so much better before the photoshop!


----------



## LemonDrop

weird ... now i can see how fake the fake one looks.


----------



## misschbby

I just love her . I really hope she gets control of her life back .


----------



## Bradysmum

Wow! She proves even the fit ones get cellulite!  Should've kept it untouched.  But then hey, this is Hollywood!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I think they made her legs look worse. She has great muscle tone and they shopped it away.


----------



## keychain

^^
I agree.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

she looks so good in the pics with the white sweats and yellow turtleneck


----------



## knics33

She looks *amazing* in the before pics. Like a real woman, sans Hollywood. Good for her for releasing these pics! 

I mean... Britney had two children, essentially back to back, lost some weight after she went through a terrible time in her life,  AND is approaching her 30s and still looks THAT awesome... You go girl


----------



## keychain

New pictures

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2010/04/26/britney-spears-whats-up-doc/


----------



## platinum_girly

HAHA: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-from-leaving-home-without-wearing-a-bra.html


----------



## keychain

platinum_girly said:


> HAHA: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-from-leaving-home-without-wearing-a-bra.html


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Thxs fir sharing link...


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## Bradysmum

wonder if we can ID bag and boots?


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Why in the world is she wearing a choker? Her neck looks huge.


----------



## platinum_girly

Britney-
A, PLEASE quit smoking, if i can do it after 11 years then you can do it too!
B, PLEASE get some decent hair extensions and most importantly - look after them!
C, Get a stylist, you REALLY need one. At the very least let me take you shopping and give you a wardrobe make over
D, Leave the make up alone. The way yours is done on a daily is so awful and uncomplimentary of your skintone and colouring that i honestly believe you would look better without

So Britney - if you are reading this - take my advice please


----------



## tomz_grl

LaLohan said:


>


 
She looks high...


----------



## Bradysmum

:true:


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Does Brit Brit not have a stylist at all, then?


----------



## keychain

I think she disregards whatever advice a stylist would give her.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

tomz_grl said:


> She looks high...



Peg Bundy, is that YOU?


----------



## keychain

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Peg Bundy, is that YOU?



OMG.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVcSyK6t9L8

Britney's Telephone demo (GaGa)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She just looks like someone that is not necessarily living but just exists.

I like Gaga's version better.


----------



## keychain

I liked this performance

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d13CukH9EoI


----------



## platinum_girly

Britney in L.A. May 10/2010:


----------



## platinum_girly

Plus At a Dojo in Studio City, May 08, 2010:


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Does she own a brush or a comb?  That would greatly improve the mess on her head that she calls hair.

She's rocking that trash look pretty hard.  Come on Brit... you can do better.


----------



## chantal1922

^^I agree she can so better. At this point I am just happy she has on a bra


----------



## keychain

At least her hair is shorter. The long extensions didn't work.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

in the skirt pic above, there are crotch shots on the internet already! i guess she went commando today. c'mon Brit...get it together! *smdh*


----------



## PrincessJayLou

flsurfergirl3 said:


> in the skirt pic above, there are crotch shots on the internet already! *i guess she went commando today. c'mon Brit...get it together!* *smdh*


 
I no right.. Bless her


----------



## PrincessJayLou

platinum_girly said:


> Britney-
> A, PLEASE quit smoking, if i can do it after 11 years then you can do it too!
> B, PLEASE get some decent hair extensions and most importantly - look after them!
> C, Get a stylist, you REALLY need one. At the very least let me take you shopping and give you a wardrobe make over
> D, Leave the make up alone. The way yours is done on a daily is so awful and uncomplimentary of your skintone and colouring that i honestly believe you would look better without
> 
> So Britney - if you are reading this - take my advice please


 
I think she should take your advise too


----------



## Sweetpea83

platinum_girly said:


> Britney in L.A. May 10/2010:




At first I thought she was wearing women's boxers here....seriously...she needs a stylist asap!


----------



## platinum_girly

Sweetpea83 said:


> At first I thought she was wearing women's boxers here....seriously...she needs a stylist asap!


 
BAHAHAHAHA yeah they DO look like boxer shorts don't they?


----------



## platinum_girly

More:


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I think her legs are amazing. But she always wears shoes that cuts them off and makes them look stumpy.


----------



## Bradysmum

Britney is starting to look like Courtney Love.


----------



## everything posh

omg! I thought the exact same thing!!!


----------



## Melaniepup

she really is starting to look like Courtney.  Plus I always want to scrub that lipstick off her face.


----------



## keychain

Bradysmum said:


> Britney is starting to look like Courtney Love.



You're right, and not in a good way.

Britney does have great legs. I'll give her that.


----------



## kittenslingerie

How can someone with as much money as Britney, not to mention a constant entourage to advise her, always manage to look so white trash and disheveled? I don't get it, its like she is trying to look bad or maybe she too drugged to notice?


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I think it's just her style combined with not caring. Even before she went crazy she looked pretty bad in candids.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

See! Her hair can look nice.


----------



## keychain

I like it.


----------



## sweetfacespout

she is such a beautiful person (oh yes she can be hot when she wants to), i don't get it why she's always looking bad when going out shopping or anything. i guess she just doesn't care. i miss the old britney before she went crazy!


----------



## Bradysmum

I think she's one step from having Papa as her agent now:

http://ca.eonline.com/uberblog/b180607_britney_spears_agent_demoted_plain_old.html

Poor Poor Jason...either that or they're setting themselves up to get married.


----------



## Sweetpea83

HalcyonGirl said:


> See! Her hair can look nice.



Her hair looks pretty there..


----------



## platinum_girly

Out in Los Angeles, May 19, 2010:


----------



## keychain

Big improvement.


----------



## kittenslingerie

platinum_girly said:


> Out in Los Angeles, May 19, 2010:



Wow! Brit looks cute again here! I love the dress and the CL's.


----------



## platinum_girly

Leaving Bel-Air Bar and Grill in Beverly Hills, May 26, 2010:


----------



## platinum_girly

More of Britney 25th and 26th May:


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## MichelleAntonia

She looks really, really good in those jeans. Wow


----------



## Bradysmum

She's pretty, but this girl needs to strike up a relationship with a hair/makeup stylist/artist.  She's never seems to go out with her hair done.


----------



## PrincessGina

platinum_girly said:


>




anyone know who makes her sunglasses?


----------



## Bradysmum

Looks like Versace.


----------



## BadRomance93

I'm not saying Britney isn't crazy (In fact, I'm sure she probably is, it'd be a miracle if she wasn't after all she's lived through), but, can't she be branded crazy _just_ for smashing the car window and *not *her hair? Just because it's not TelEvangelist-Wig status, 8 ft. high, curling and swirling everywhere, two different colours all down her back, that doesn't mean that she's crazy.

Smashy smashy, yes, she's crazy, but not lacky-wiggy.


----------



## platinum_girly

Dropping Her Kids Off at School in Los Angeles, May 27, 2010:


----------



## Bradysmum

^^new extentions?

I read in In touch today that she cut her own hair and clogged a hotel toilet with it...hmm wonder if it's true.


----------



## BadRomance93

My God, It's barely lunch time, already the paps have pics out?


----------



## keychain

badromance93 said:


> i'm not saying britney isn't crazy (in fact, i'm sure she probably is, it'd be a miracle if she wasn't after all she's lived through), but, can't she be branded crazy _just_ for smashing the car window and *not *her hair? Just because it's not televangelist-wig status, 8 ft. High, curling and swirling everywhere, two different colours all down her back, that doesn't mean that she's crazy.
> 
> Smashy smashy, yes, she's crazy, but not lacky-wiggy.



ita.


----------



## â¥ DiorAddict â¥

I love Britney! I grew up listening to her music, singing along to it in the mirror with my sister   I feel so sorry for her, the press are so cruel. They have their favorites to pick on, Michael Jackson was their #1, Britney wasn't far behind at #2. She has had hard times but can you blame her? People in general loose their minds to stress with just a 9 to 5 job could you imagine it 24/7? The paps never leave her alone. 

Its unfair to call her crazy, unfortunately the media has drilled this into the general public minds and as sheep people absorb everything they say.


----------



## BadRomance93

&#9829; DiorAddict &#9829;;15453552 said:
			
		

> I love Britney! I grew up listening to her music, singing along to it in the mirror with my sister   I feel so sorry for her, the press are so cruel. They have their favorites to pick on, Michael Jackson was their #1, Britney wasn't far behind at #2. She has had hard times but can you blame her? People in general loose their minds to stress with just a 9 to 5 job could you imagine it 24/7? The paps never leave her alone.
> 
> Its unfair to call her crazy, unfortunately the media has drilled this into the general public minds and as sheep people absorb everything they say.


 
This is more or less the intent of what I meant, but I've had enough troubles convincing people that Lindsay Lohan isn't crazy, so I figure I could give people the car window smash incident.

... crazy is too harsh, that particular move was ... reckless.

Reckless. Not crazy.


----------



## platinum_girly

Out in Westwood, May 28, 2010:


----------



## Firefly32

Lol not the best outfit!! She can look so amazingly pretty at times


----------



## keychain

That outfit is fail in many ways.


----------



## platinum_girly

At the Amusement Park in Santa Monica, June 01, 2010:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I decide to visit this thread and there are those uggs again, c'mon Britt Britt!


----------



## Bradysmum

Why is it that the Stars cannot dress themselves?  They're like a 4 year old on crack sometimes!


----------



## Sweetpea83

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I decide to visit this thread and there are those uggs again, c'mon Britt Britt!




 I hate does damn shoes too!


----------



## platinum_girly

Britney in Santa Monica, June 01/2010:


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## chantal1922

I kinda like her top but I hate those extensions and shoes.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## keychain

Aside from the hair, Brit looks good in that last series.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think the extensions craze has really worn out its welcome. With everyone. So many of these girls, Britney included, would look so much better with their natural hair, natural length. All this fake hair on these girls and hardly any of it looks that great. If there's anyone who I'd think would be bold enough just to wear short hair as is, it's Britney. She'd look great!


----------



## keychain

^^
I agree.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I gotta give it to her . She is consistent with that sorry hair. I am sorta feeling her I don't give a damn about it attitude.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^LOL I am too. In the end, I think that ends up winning over however bad the hair might look. The IGDAF attitude wins every time


----------



## Bradysmum

*sigh* If only she'd brush that hair!


----------



## Awwgeez

She needs to leave her hair alone. She shaved it off, she had a second chance with a head of healthy hair, and look what she does with it. Come on brit! Love her glasses BTW.


----------



## AAA07

ooo I love those sunnies!  anybody ID?


----------



## *want it all*

Do not like her shoes...at least from what I can tell from the back view.  The length of those black shorts...they are seriously riding on Brit.  She should've considered something else.  It's not very flattering.


----------



## terebina786

AAA07 said:


> ooo I love those sunnies! anybody ID?


 
They're Roberto Cavalli.


----------



## AAA07

oo thank you! ^


----------



## platinum_girly

At Johnny Rockets Diner in Calabasas, June 04, 2010:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her hair is so gross looking...


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Ita


----------



## YSoLovely

I have NO words for this mess.:cry:

Are her extensions that cheap and awfully made or does she just doesn't take care of the properly?:weird:


----------



## platinum_girly

BAHAHAHAHAHA^ Oh Britney!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Omg...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Haha I love her attitude about the hair. She looks her happiest when she is with her kids. Otherwise it is going thru the motions.


----------



## chantal1922

WOW. She has all that money to take care of her hair and doesn't! SMH I guess if she is fine walking around looking like a hot mess then more power to her.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Eww, that hair!


----------



## babypie

I have no words for that mess of hair


----------



## noon

Yikes! Is it because her natural hair is very thin/patchy?


----------



## kmh1190

I can't imagine being able to even brush that hair-wouldn't the brush snag on the scalp?
I think she jumped into processing and putting extensions back in her hair too early.  If she had left her hair alone and allowed it to grow out naturally, she'd have a nice head of hair by now.  Look at Natalie Portman who shaved her head for V for Vendetta.  She wore it short, even had a little mohawk for a while.
I don't think Britney cares how she looks in public now.  I mean, we've seen the dregs back when she was driving and drugging.  How much worse could it get?  I'm glad to see that she's spending quality time with her little boys.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I would have liked to see her do that too. Rock the shaved look.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shouldnt her hair be a nice length now ? i mean its been what 2 yrs since she shaved her head..


----------



## platinum_girly

Bag Fetish said:


> Shouldnt her hair be a nice length now ? i mean its been what 2 yrs since she shaved her head..


 
It perhaps would of been if she hadn't of bleached it, then coloured it dark then bleached the hell out of it again...


----------



## bagaholic85

wowwwwww that hair! thats all i can say lol


----------



## Bradysmum

Britney needs a stylist bff and quick!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I bet those extensions pull and hurt! AH! Just take 'em out! Her hair is probably a really cute length anyway


----------



## platinum_girly

Britney leaving Starbucks in Los Angeles June 9:


----------



## keychain

Aside from the hair, I like the look.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Me too. She can rock short shorts like no one else. It's the legs


----------



## platinum_girly

Out in Calabasas, June 11, 2010:


----------



## flsurfergirl3

she looks SO cute in that dress...great color and killer legs!


----------



## Tangerine

Wow yeah I want that dress... looks like it might be.... Marciano?


----------



## chantal1922

cute dress.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Tangerine said:


> Wow yeah I want that dress... looks like it might be.... Marciano?



good call! i can see the M on the bottom corner!


----------



## keychain

That's a pretty dress!


----------



## platinum_girly

More of Britney in Calabasas, June 11/2010:


----------



## leeann

If only she wore a BRA...or at least those things that cover the nipples


----------



## BagOuttaHell

ooh I didn't know Britney had a bootay. Well the second thing she is consistent on next to her hair issues is her braless moments.


----------



## knics33

Cute dress- she has a killer body


----------



## pursegrl12

all i am asking for is a bra and a little color coordination. that's all! is that too much to ask?!?!!? killer bod though, i agree!


----------



## keychain

I'd settle for consistent wearing of a bra.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I just think she doesn't give a f***...lol.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

DAAAANG! Her lower body is awesome. Butt and legs have totally inspired me. She used to be known for her abs but now her lower body is really impressive.

That like would be great with cuter shoes. Not even going to suggest a bra lol.


----------



## platinum_girly

Britney at 'Toy Story 3' premiere, June 13/2010:


----------



## Bradysmum

I read an article that the designer didn't want her to wear that dress.  They were worried she'd ruin it!


----------



## pursegrl12

FINALLY she gets it right!!!!! love the dress and shoes. killer legs!


----------



## Bradysmum

I think she could've had a better bra on...is she even wearing one?


----------



## DC-Cutie

through it all the one thing that remains - she has killer legs!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She actually looks decent at the movie premiere!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

is that recently?!?! she looks amazing head to toe! that hair is


----------



## chantal1922

the dress is cute and her hair is done! YAY! Go Brit Go Brit!


----------



## Sarahs12

Britney looks so pretty


----------



## BagOuttaHell

better.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

She looks really cute! She doesn't have that same spark she used to but this is a great look for her.


----------



## knics33

love it- she looks GREAT from head to toe IMO.


----------



## lostnexposed

they were doing a special of Britney on fuse tv today..it's britney all day long and they showed alot of her old music videos. I miss that britney!!!
and I thought she looked best with the short, shoulder length hair(in the music video for Lucky).

when does her new album drop and her new single?


----------



## Tangerine

Bradysmum said:


> I read an article that the designer didn't want her to wear that dress.  They were worried she'd ruin it!



Then that designer has an awful marketing sense!

Ruined or not, many, mannnnnny PEOPLE WILL SEE IT. Thats worth more than any one dress.


----------



## keychain

That's a really good look for Britney!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> through it all the one thing that remains - she has killer legs!!




Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Bradysmum

Tangerine said:


> Then that designer has an awful marketing sense!
> 
> Ruined or not, many, mannnnnny PEOPLE WILL SEE IT. Thats worth more than any one dress.


 

True, but IMO, for the designer it's more about the creation and not the press.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

lostnexposed said:


> when does her new album drop and her new single?



It's all a big mystery.

I loved the Fuse takeover.


----------



## platinum_girly

Tangerine said:


> Wow yeah I want that dress... looks like it might be.... Marciano?


 
Yep it is Marciano but they sell a similar one by AA: http://www.asos.com/countryid/2/Ame...135&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-mcrSl1aGg3f5sYm_V70oig


----------



## lostnexposed

HalcyonGirl said:


> It's all a big mystery.
> 
> I loved the Fuse takeover.




has she even been seen leaving a studio lately?


----------



## Bradysmum

^^IMO, she needs to get herself right and get the conservatorship over before she embarks on another album and tour.  Just my opinion.  What if she snaps again with the stress of touring?  She needs her own life first, not daddy holding her hand (albeit it's helped so much).

Who would've thought that Papa Spears turns out to be the hero?  Everyone thought he was trouble before.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

lostnexposed said:


> has she even been seen leaving a studio lately?



Not that I can recall.



Bradysmum said:


> ^^IMO, she needs to get herself right and get the conservatorship over before she embarks on another album and tour.  Just my opinion.  What if she snaps again with the stress of touring?  She needs her own life first, not daddy holding her hand (albeit it's helped so much).
> 
> Who would've thought that Papa Spears turns out to be the hero?  Everyone thought he was trouble before.



I can't see the converstorship ending anytime soon. It doesn't even make sense. People under those are soo mentally handicapped that they can't take care of themselves. But she's sane enough to go on a world tour? I think it's all about the money.


----------



## missalexa

platinum_girly said:


> Britney at 'Toy Story 3' premiere, June 13/2010:


 

This dress is beautiful. Who designed it?


----------



## platinum_girly

Britney in Calabasas, June 22/2010:


----------



## keychain

I like the look overall. The hair still isn't great, but it's been worse.


----------



## *want it all*

Eeks to her headbeams showing (AGAIN)!    I don't think her shorts have been very flattering on her.  I don't like the pockets peeking out of the 7FAM denim short, and I don't like the brown pair either.  The brown pair cuts into her thigh...


----------



## HalcyonGirl

She looks cute. Very regular girl.


----------



## platinum_girly

Britney in Calabasas, June 19/2010:


----------



## Bradysmum

I see cellulite  

but it just endears me to her.


----------



## BadRomance93

The neck piece is off putting in a dark fashion...


----------



## keychain

Bradysmum said:


> I see cellulite
> 
> but it just endears me to her.


yes, so does the little belly.


----------



## platinum_girly

Britney in Studio city, June 25/2010:


----------



## mcb100

i don't like that outfit. The plaid doesn't go. The shirt would have looked better with jeans?


----------



## birkinbag

why does jason look so old?  he looks like he has white hair.  how old is he?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think she looks so good! And very happy


----------



## MichelleAntonia

birkinbag said:


> why does jason look so old?  he looks like he has white hair.  how old is he?



I think he's 37. He doesn't look old imo, his hair is just prematurely gray. I think it works for him.

Everyone on ONTD is saying "it's great to see Sookie & Sam happy together" !


----------



## FancyPants

MichelleAntonia said:


> I think he's 37. He doesn't look old imo, his hair is just prematurely gray. I think it works for him.
> 
> Everyone on ONTD is saying "it's great to see Sookie & Sam happy together" !


 
Hehehehe


----------



## Bradysmum

Yeah...that shirt umm...no.  Plus, it makes her look boxy.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Looks like the shirt was an emergency measure

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aves-day-offering-shirt-dress-slips-down.html


----------



## AAA07

Who is that dude she is with?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Her agent (former I think) and boyfriend, Jason.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Bradysmum said:


> Yeah...that shirt umm...no.  Plus, it makes her look boxy.




I like it. It's different


----------



## babypie

Keeping up with her physical fitness, Britney Spears made her around town with her bodyguards in Calabasas, California on Tuesday (June 29).

The "Womanizer" singer stopped off for refreshments at Starbucks while clad in a pair of black capri pants, grey tank top and a pair of open toe heels. 

The outing comes just after it was announced that Miss Spears has teamed up with the fashion label Candies to design a new line of apparel to be sold in Kohls department stores.

Britney told press, I wanted to design clothes that I would wear and my fans would wear. That was the most important thing to me. I wanted to make both daytime casual looks and fun dresses to go out in at night. I met with the design team for Candies and Kohls, and we started making sketches and designed a line. I got to approve every single piece in the line. It was really a lot of fun.


----------



## leeann

those pants look really nice on her


----------



## knasarae

babypie said:


> Keeping up with her physical fitness, Britney Spears made her around town with her bodyguards in Calabasas, California on Tuesday (June 29).
> 
> The "Womanizer" singer stopped off for refreshments at Starbucks while clad in a pair of black capri pants, grey tank top and a pair of open toe heels.
> 
> The outing comes just after it was announced that Miss Spears has teamed up with the fashion label Candies to design a new line of apparel to be sold in Kohls department stores.
> 
> Britney told press, *I wanted to design clothes that I would wear and my fans would wear. *That was the most important thing to me. I wanted to make both daytime casual looks and fun dresses to go out in at night. I met with the design team for Candies and Kohls, and we started making sketches and designed a line. I got to approve every single piece in the line. It was really a lot of fun.


 
Well I hope that means she's going to start dressing _better_.  Cause I don't think she dresses very well most of the time.


----------



## babypie

*Britney Spears Faces Child Abuse Claims*

Its no secret that shes had her issues, but now Britney Spears is being accused of abusing her sons Jayden James and Sean Preston.

The Gimme More singers former bodyguard Fernando Flores has come forward with some serious allegations about his ex-employer.

Flores says he was forced to quit his job after seeing Spears beat one of her sons with a belt and serve both of them foods that they were very allergic to.

Of course, Britneys camp has vehemently denied the claims and insists she has never mistreated the boys.


----------



## tweegy

HOLY Crap!!! I really hope this is not true....


----------



## bisousx

I hope it's not true, too.. but she has definitely had her eff-ups involving her kids.. like locking the younger one in the bathroom while having a meltdown. I don't think she's ready to have unsupervised visits with them.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

If that's true then that is really sad.  The kids having to eat something they are allergic to could be deadly.  I really hope the story isn't true.  She's definitely had some mishaps with these kids....


----------



## hugable

This is bad news, if hold any weight.  Britney does not need more trouble now that she is building life back to stability.


----------



## keychain

I hope the allegations aren't true.


----------



## knasarae

I hope they aren't true either.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She's had her mishaps, nothing TOO much beyond the mistakes most young mothers can make (minus driving without the childseat), but this is something else.... I hope it's not true, that's beyond a natural mistake. I'm gonna give her the benefit of the doubt for now.


----------



## Echoes

> *Britney Spears 'beat child with belt'*
> 
> 
> 07:00 AEST Thu Jul 1 2010
> 7 hours 32 minutes ago
> 
> By ninemsn staff
> 
> 
> 
> *Troubled pop star Britney Spears will face a child abuse probe after claims from her former bodyguard that she beat one of her sons with a belt. *
> Social workers will also investigate claims that Spears fed her two boys  four-year-old Sean Preston and Jayden James, aged three  foods that made them violently ill due to allergies.
> Spears' former bodyguard Fernando Flores, who reportedly quit his job due to Spears' erratic behaviour, approached a government agency in the US city of Los Angeles to report the alleged abuse.
> Mr Flores told authorities Spears was too unstable to look after the two boys and that her behaviour could scar them for life, _The Sun_ reported.
> Spears currently shares custody of Sean Preston and Jayden James with her former husband Kevin Federline.
> She temporarily lost custody of her children two years ago after suffering a breakdown.



http://news.ninemsn.com.au/entertainment/1078965/britney-spears-beat-child-with-belt

Also:  http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/social_workers_visit_britney_spears_WhXVN1gCKE3lOw5db6vRYO


----------



## Jahpson

omg!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Wow.  I sure hope this is not true, for the boys' sakes.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

I definitely hope the child abuse claims aren't true but I also hope that this isn't about the former bodyguard seeking money.  Because if thats the case then that is a horrible claim to make on someone for some cash.  

Britney is know for her erratic behavior in the past but I was under the impression that a lot of that has changed and she's in better spirits though.  You can tell she is a bit off these days but I don't see an erratic and/or crazy person.  

Of course we don't see the boys all the time but when we have they look pretty good.  *at least in the pics I have seen

I hope the claims aren't true and if the bodyguard is lying, I hope she sues him.


----------



## kmh1190

leeann said:


> those pants look really nice on her


 
I agree.

I also hope the child abuse allegations are false!


----------



## Bradysmum

I don't think it's true.  There was an article somewhere saying they had a visit and nothing was found.


----------



## babypie

Braving the steamy west coast weather, Britney Spears was spotted running around town in Calabasas, California on Thursday (July 1).

The "Womanizer" singer stopped off to get a caramel frappachino at Starbucks with her bodyguard on a 95 degree day, after which she ended up bursting into tears due to the swarming paparazzi.

Currently the subject of child welfare services rumors, an insider says Spears former bodyguard Fernando Flores is way off base in his claims that the Gimme More songstress is harmful to Jayden James and Sean Preston.

The source tells, "Britney is quite the opposite  she doesn't discipline them enough and she will do anything to keep the boys happy. There are issues with Britney, but her abusing the boys are not one of them. It's ridiculous what the guy is claiming. It never happened."


----------



## babypie

Why does she still look like an escaped mental patient?  Is she still mentally ill?  What is with the hair???  I admit I don't follow Britney too closely, but, why does she look like a bag lady?


----------



## Bradysmum

Hmm, sometimes not enough discipline is worse than too much.


----------



## Echoes

Well, back in my day, a little whoopin' with the belt was discipline, not abuse.  But, like anything else, there's a fine line between a whoopin' and assault.


----------



## Bradysmum

Echoes said:


> Well, back in my day, a little whoopin' with the belt was discipline, not abuse. But, like anything else, there's a fine line between a whoopin' and assault.


 

Too true. I'm almost afraid to admitt I spank sometimes :ninja:


----------



## Alec Ramsey

babypie said:


> Why does she still look like an escaped mental patient?  Is she still mentally ill?  What is with the hair???  I admit I don't follow Britney too closely, but, why does she look like a bag lady?





I think she just doesn't care anymore.  She's not fully there mentally anymore either.  Her breakdowns a couple of years ago really did her in and she's a little off. JMO.  In the documentary 'For The Record' you can tell she's a bit lost mentally. 

As for the child abuse claims not being true, I am glad to hear that.  But like someone already said, not enough discipline can almost be worse.  Kids need boundaries and rules.  They need to know right from wrong and what acceptable behavior is. 

@Bradysmum - i think it's ok that you spank once in a while.  I think people have gone way too soft these days in terms of discipline.  Just so long as the spanking doesn't turn into something more.  Plus, I have seen some get too rough with spanking.


----------



## Bradysmum

I would never leave a mark on my child.  That's too far IMO.

As for dear Brit Brit, who knows what meds she's on.  She could be so heavily sedated for all we know from uppers, downers, that there is no middle anymore.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

^ I agree.  That is too far. I don't think you took it that way but I just want to clarify that I wasn't implying you would leave a mark.  

I'm sure Brit is on some meds and the result has left her a little out there.


----------



## Bradysmum

Oh yeah, just wanted to add it for my own personal discretion


----------



## platinum_girly

babypie said:


>


 
BAHAHAHA this photo is hilarious, she really DOES look like an escaped mental patient, poor Brit, i was really convinced she was getting herself together aswell


----------



## Bradysmum

^^That one reminds me of the cowardly Lion from the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Honestly, these pictures are the most personality I've seen from Britney in a while! LOL. Too bad she was crying though.
ETA: Here's a vid. It's kind of weird. I wonder what scared her...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyMsadOpsYs&

I hope the abuse rumors aren't true. She seems to live for her kids so I doubt their validity.


----------



## kmh1190

Horrible pics....if there were hundreds of cameras snapping my picture..snap,snap,snap...I'm sure you'd catch me looking like a crazed lunatic.  She could have been in the middle of a sneeze when that first one was taken.  Second one she just looks pissed off.

Not liking those shorts though.  When your underwear peeks out the bottom in the back, they are too short.  I think she looks better when things fall a little longer on her legs.  The cutesy short-shorts and babydoll dresses don't work for her anymore.


----------



## Bradysmum

Her body type is a bit thicker than what she dresses for.  She's not 18 anymore.  A stylist would help.


----------



## kmh1190

On closer inspection, I think they are sleep shorts.  So she is out and about in her pajamas.  Well atleast she put a bra on.


----------



## chantal1922

kmh1190 said:


> On closer inspection, I think they are sleep shorts. So she is out and about in her pajamas. *Well atleast she put a bra on*.


 At this point that is all I ask for !


----------



## babypie

Yeah, I feel sorry for her.  She has looked a mess for years now.



Alec Ramsey said:


> I think she just doesn't care anymore. She's not fully there mentally anymore either. Her breakdowns a couple of years ago really did her in and she's a little off. JMO. In the documentary 'For The Record' you can tell she's a bit lost mentally.
> 
> As for the child abuse claims not being true, I am glad to hear that. But like someone already said, not enough discipline can almost be worse. Kids need boundaries and rules. They need to know right from wrong and what acceptable behavior is.
> 
> @Bradysmum - i think it's ok that you spank once in a while. I think people have gone way too soft these days in terms of discipline. Just so long as the spanking doesn't turn into something more. Plus, I have seen some get too rough with spanking.


----------



## knasarae

Yeah I was gonna say something but when I realized she had a bra on I was so happy I let it all slide, lol.

Honestly, I don't know that Brit will ever be "right in the head" any more.


----------



## keychain

HalcyonGirl said:


> I hope the abuse rumors aren't true. She seems to live for her kids so I doubt their validity.



I hope the rumors aren't true. I don't know either way. Britney has a history of instability. Sadly, just because a mother lives for her kids doesn't mean that she can't be abusive.


----------



## *want it all*

kmh1190 said:


> Horrible pics....if there were hundreds of cameras snapping my picture..snap,snap,snap...I'm sure you'd catch me looking like a crazed lunatic.  She could have been in the middle of a sneeze when that first one was taken.  Second one she just looks pissed off.



Actually, I heard she was deliberately making those faces at the paparazzis.  I guess she's just taunting them w/those expressions.  

Such a hot mess in those shots.  Oh Britney...start dressing for your age already...


----------



## tweegy

babypie said:


> Why does she still look like an escaped mental patient?  Is she still mentally ill?  What is with the hair???  I admit I don't follow Britney too closely, but, why does she look like a bag lady?


I think so, I dont know how they could say she's gotten better. And I think she doesnt have ppl around her with her best interest at heart (i could be wrong) is not helping her...I would like her to get back to her pre-breakdown days, and i was never really a fan so there you go...


----------



## pinkiwi

Is that body guard that's with her in the latest pics posted the one who's claiming she abused her children?  On radio Q94 it says that either he or another bodyguard (unclear) claimed she walked around naked and tried to hit on him.  He said felt he'd be fired if he didn't give in so he quit...kinda want to see this guy's picture!


----------



## chantal1922

I would also love to see Brit Brit get back to her pre-break days. Anyone know what caused her breakdown? I don't follow her too closely but it seemed like after the JT break up things started going downhill but I could be wrong. I am rooting for her and glad she got help but she seems like she is just going through the motions when she performs and makes appearances. Not the old Brit Brit from back in the day. I wonder if she is on some type of medication.


----------



## Swanky

http://x17online.com/celebrities/br...sons_up_than_have_them_be_famous-07042010.php


*Britney Spears Would Rather Lock Her Sons Up Than Have Them Be Famous
*

Britney Spears chats with Cosmopolitan about her career and raising her two young sons, and interestingly enough, the pop princess doesn't want her boys to have the kind of life she's had.

When asked what she's been up to lately, Brit tells the mag, "Things are pretty quiet right now. I've been spending a lot of time at home with my boys. They just started karate class, which is supercute!" However, when asked what she would do if her sons wanted to enter show business, Brit said she would "lock them in their rooms until they turned 30"! Whoa, I guess she really doesn't want Sean Preston and Jayden James to go down her path!

Britney also reveals that she feels most powerful when she's working out, and that coffee and ice cream are her feel good foods and Gossip Girl is her favorite TV show. While she stayed mum on her next album and possible tour, it looks like she's certainly back on her feet, even with the occasional brain freeze and that pesky conservatorship!


----------



## babypie

I can't help but just feel sorry for Britney


----------



## Swanky

She's an easy target, but she's got a mental problem and truly, people shouldn't make so much fun of her.


----------



## platinum_girly

Oh Britney, let's just hope that you truly DO want to protect your sons and that you don't beat them as accused of, 
She is just one big walking joke, i have no respect left for her whatsoever...


----------



## Bradysmum

chantal1922 said:


> I would also love to see Brit Brit get back to her pre-break days. Anyone know what caused her breakdown? I don't follow her too closely but it seemed like after the JT break up things started going downhill but I could be wrong. I am rooting for her and glad she got help but she seems like she is just going through the motions when she performs and makes appearances. Not the old Brit Brit from back in the day. I wonder if she is on some type of medication.


 

Actually, I thought her career only got better after splitting with JT personally.

I think her breakdown started when she and KFed broke up.  I believe she loved him.  She was just too far gone with the partying to keep it together though.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'm pretty sure what caused her breakdown was untreated bipolar disorder. Partying, etc, was just a symptom of it. I don't think it was a breakup or any substance abuse... it was her disorder. It seems like she's being treated for it since her dad stepped in.


----------



## knasarae

^I agree.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She was worked to death from a young age.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Cosmo Cover. Cosmo always has the worst covers! The faces never match the neck/body.


----------



## platinum_girly

Candie's Photoshoot 2010:


----------



## Bradysmum

Dear Britney, Dress like this everyday!  Even if it means hiring hair and makeup people...please!


----------



## leeann

wow they airbrushed her to half her size


----------



## bagaholic85

MichelleAntonia said:


> I'm pretty sure what caused her breakdown was untreated bipolar disorder. Partying, etc, was just a symptom of it. I don't think it was a breakup or any substance abuse... it was her disorder. It seems like she's being treated for it since her dad stepped in.



i always thought it was more of a severe case of postpartum depression


----------



## Sweetpea83

I agree about her head not matching her body on the Cosmo cover, lol..

She looks cute in the Candie's photoshoot!


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> She was worked to death from a young age.




Ita with this statement..


----------



## chantal1922

Bradysmum said:


> Dear Britney, Dress like this everyday! Even if it means hiring hair and makeup people...please!


ita. I am not a fan of the clothes but she does look good!


----------



## *want it all*

leeann said:


> wow they airbrushed her to half her size



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## nataliam1976

platinum_girly said:


> Candie's Photoshoot 2010:





Love those shoes ! when and where can I buy them, BritBrit?


----------



## britfan

nataliam1976 said:


> Love those shoes ! when and where can I buy them, BritBrit?



everything else in the pic is Candie's, so the shoes prolly are too? Just a guess


----------



## nataliam1976

britfan said:


> everything else in the pic is Candie's, so the shoes prolly are too? Just a guess



ha this is the first place I checked, but theyre not there !


----------



## babypie

After steering clear of the spotlight for the past few weeks, Britney Spears reemerged from hiding to step out in Los Angeles, California on Wednesday (July 14).

Heading over to a local music studio, sporting a pink tank top and white shorts while toting her beverage in hand.

In related news, there have been many wondering whether Miss Spears is going to try and help out troubled actor Mel Gibson - as he intervened when BritBrit went through her crisis.

According to FOX Pop Tarts' Hollie McKay, Spears' camp is keeping quiet, while a source tells that Britney is yet to bring up the Gibson scandal during the course of conversation.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

babypie said:


> After steering clear of the spotlight for the past few weeks, Britney Spears reemerged from hiding to step out in Los Angeles, California on Wednesday (July 14).
> 
> Heading over to a local music studio, sporting a pink tank top and white shorts while toting her beverage in hand.
> 
> In related news, *there have been many wondering whether Miss Spears is going to try and help out troubled actor Mel Gibson* - as he intervened when BritBrit went through her crisis.
> 
> According to FOX Pop Tarts' Hollie McKay, Spears' camp is keeping quiet, while a source tells that Britney is yet to bring up the Gibson scandal during the course of conversation.


 


Uh... Brit is in no shape to help Mel Gibson.


----------



## Bradysmum

Brit isn't even in good enough shape to help herself right now.  She's a long LONG way off from helping out Mel.


----------



## knasarae

Yaay! She's wearing a bra!


----------



## keychain

knasarae said:


> Yaay! She's wearing a bra!



Thanks for small favors.


----------



## Bradysmum

What is the pink mark on her wrist?  looks like lips!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

^ It's her lip tattoo.


----------



## Bradysmum

interesting.


----------



## exotikittenx

Sorry, but I just don't get why she's even famous or in demand anymore.  She's still a wreck, unfortunately, and her music is nothing special, and completely digitally enhanced.  I just don't see what she has to offer anymore.  She doesn't even look good in ads, unless they do major, major airbrushing.  She should take a VERY long break from this industry (if not permanently), get the help or rest she needs, and then make some serious decisions about what's best for her.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

re: lips tattoo

Yeah she got that a few years ago.  I think right around the time she started dating K-Fed.


----------



## Bradysmum

exotikittenx said:


> Sorry, but I just don't get why she's even famous or in demand anymore. She's still a wreck, unfortunately, and her music is nothing special, and completely digitally enhanced. I just don't see what she has to offer anymore. She doesn't even look good in ads, unless they do major, major airbrushing. She should take a VERY long break from this industry (if not permanently), get the help or rest she needs, and then make some serious decisions about what's best for her.


 

Yeah, I agree with you.  It's sad how far she's fallen.

ETA:  looking at some of the first pages.  There's a pic of her and Jason on page 9 from 2006.  They've been around eachother for so long.  Maybe he's good for her?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I personally think her music in the last 2-3 years beats anything she's done before. Blackout is as legitimately great as a pop record can get. Circus is almost as good. And I wasn't even that invested in her music or career, it's not like it's nostalgia that keeps me interested. I think she's a charismatic performer with good ppl writing good songs for her, and she's a very real girl. That's a good combo imo.


----------



## caitlin1214

I think the pink marks on the inside of her wrist are pink dice.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

exotikittenx said:


> Sorry, but I just don't get why she's even famous or in demand anymore.  She's still a wreck, unfortunately, and her music is nothing special, and completely digitally enhanced.  I just don't see what she has to offer anymore.  She doesn't even look good in ads, unless they do major, major airbrushing.  She should take a VERY long break from this industry (if not permanently), get the help or rest she needs, and then make some serious decisions about what's best for her.



I guess it depends on your musical tastes. The Blackout album is consistently listed as one of the best pop albums to come out in the past decade. It's far better than anything she did pre-breakdown, although In the Zone is close. Circus isn't as good but it had nice songs on it. 

I won't say she's a wreck based on her candid shots. She has RARELY looked good in candids, even before her breakdown. She didn't care then and she doesn't care now.



MichelleAntonia said:


> I personally think her music in the last 2-3 years beats anything she's done before. Blackout is as legitimately great as a pop record can get. Circus is almost as good. And I wasn't even that invested in her music or career, it's not like it's nostalgia that keeps me interested. I think she's a charismatic performer with good ppl writing good songs for her, and she's a very real girl. That's a good combo imo.



Agreed. I wasn't even a fan before Blackout. I just downloaded one day and was hooked! She's still famous and outselling other artists because over the last 11 years of her career she's built an fan base with unmatched loyalty. She could release an album of her just whistling and it's go platinum.  She didn't even promote her last single and it ended up being the first single to debut at #1 in like 10 years or something like that.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

He looks much better!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her bf is a hottie..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I agree! I like his tattoos too


----------



## Alec Ramsey

He just looks pleasant.  Like a nice guy that will open doors and such for you.  I'm sure he levels her out.


----------



## Bradysmum

I think he looks creepy.  Are we talking about the jason guy?


----------



## HalcyonGirl

She looks happy. She bought the dress and the necklace while shopping.


----------



## platinum_girly

What a shame for Brit, she has a fantastic figure, beauty, great skin (even tho she smokes) plus her hair CAN look really nice when styled, but then she goes and ruins it all with no dress sense whatsoever, that dress above is hideous, the shape is all wrong for her, those shoes- even worse!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

I think the dress is pretty, it just looks a size too big


----------



## Bradysmum

The trouble with Brit Brit is she's thick.  She has an athletic figure.  Some shapes/colours will make her look bigger than she actually is.


----------



## kmh1190

^Yup.  The dress is pretty but it would flatter someone with a more delicate figure.  She needs things that emphasize her midsection and de-emphasize her thicker legs.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Bradysmum said:


> The trouble with Brit Brit is she's thick.  She has an athletic figure.  Some shapes/colours will make her look bigger than she actually is.



I agree about certain things making her look bigger. BUT that said, I think she can and has used (in the distant past) her athletic figure as an asset. I used to wish that I had her super worked out thighs back in the "opps I did it again days". I guess since she is so muscular, she needs to really watch her diet closely and must not be as worried about it now that she's a mother.


----------



## chantal1922

she looks happy. That dress is kind of cute but looks too big


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Bradysmum said:


> I think he looks creepy.  Are we talking about the jason guy?




I agree.


----------



## knics33

ILoveMyBug said:


> I think the dress is pretty, it just looks a size too big



 I agree. I also really like the shoes and the little flower clutch/purse (in a Britney sort of way lol). It's nice seeing her smiling and genuinely looking happy- go Brit! And to me, Jason is suuuuuupper hott.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

I am just happy to see a genuine smile on her face.  She looks happy and that is one of the better looks she's had recently when out and about.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

The child abuse case has been closed. They determined it was all made up.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Very glad to hear that.  Horrible that that bodyguard made that all up...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The RIAA has announced that Britney is the best selling female of the decade. She has officially sold over 100 million albums in the United States alone. 

Go Britney! 



> Today it was announced that Ms. Spears has officially sold over 100 million records. The stats have been certified by the Recording Industry Association of America.
> 
> Her debut album Baby One More Time sold more than 28 million copies within a year and her 2nd album Oops!&#8230; I Did It Again sold over 20 million copies and debuted at #1 with sales of 1,319,193 million in the 1st week.
> 
> Britney is the best selling female artist of the 2000s, as well as the 5th overall, joining the ranks of Janet Jackson, Whitney Houston, and Mariah Carey who have also sold over 100 million albums within their careers.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not a fan but that is a TREMENDOUS accomplishment. Congrats to her!


----------



## knasarae

Yes, that is a tremendous accomplishment.  And I do like that she looks genuinely happy in the pic.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

OMG it's such a good week for Britney!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> Not a fan but that is a TREMENDOUS accomplishment. Congrats to her!



I agree. I've never been a Britney fan but that is an incredible feat.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Go Britney!


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Way to go Brit!  That is awesome!


----------



## chantal1922

Brit Brit!


----------



## hugable

to Britney!


----------



## *want it all*

kmh1190 said:


> She needs things that emphasize her midsection and de-emphasize her thicker legs.



Except being a mom, her midsection isn't as taut as it used to be. Example below...and OMG, her hair!!!!!!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Britney in Sherman Oaks, July 20/2010:


----------



## platinum_girly

More:


----------



## YSoLovely

This woman make 60+ million dollars a year and wears the cheapest extensions in Hollywood.

I won't even comment on the socks + boots combo (), but this is just tragic. Tragic. Tragic. Tragic.


----------



## Bradysmum

Interesting.  She's carrying a Coach Julia small bag in Berry.  haven't seen her carry Coach for a while.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

oh my.


----------



## wordpast

^ lol. 

Bless her heart. It's really all you can say at this point. lol.  I still LOVE her music ( I was listening to "3" this morning)!


----------



## Alec Ramsey

platinum_girly said:


>


 



 *OH.  MY.  GOD.*


----------



## chantal1922

I guess Brit Birt just doesn't give a rat's a$$.


----------



## Bradysmum

poor poor Brit Brit and her ratty weave.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

She really doesn't care anymore... she was such a little hottie before KFed...


----------



## kittenslingerie

platinum_girly said:


> More:



I don't have anything nice to say this time. The extensions are terrible!!! Not one piece of her outfit matches, I'm all for not being matchy matchy but this is aweful. And her neck, thats the thickest neck I'v ever seen on a woman her size. It makes me wonder if she's so muscular due to steroids. I had a friend that did steroids and her body and neck ended up looking like Brit's.


----------



## Bradysmum

she's always had a bigger neck.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Bradysmum said:


> she's always had a bigger neck.



I know she has had a large neck for some time.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I still think she could rock a buzz cut ala Mena Suvari. If Britney has been consistent on one thing in the past few years is that she is over caring much about appearances.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*speechless*


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Bradysmum said:


> Interesting.  She's carrying a Coach Julia small bag in Berry.  haven't seen her carry Coach for a while.



She bought it yesterday.


I have no excuses for her hair LOL.


----------



## Jahpson

her hair is still short? 

I would have thought it would be past her shoulders by now. She isn not taking good care of herself and her hair is the first indicator of that.

positivity: love her peach top


----------



## knics33

chantal1922 said:


> I guess Brit Birt just doesn't give a rat's a$$.



lol... i think you're right. god bless her . 

and lol @ the neck/steroids comments. I think her neck looks fine...


----------



## â¥ DiorAddict â¥

Has she got a bf?


----------



## Bradysmum

> Britney Spears is being a close friend for Mel Gibson, by calling him regularly during his messy case with ex-girlfriend Oksana Grigorieva.
> 
> The 54-year-old actor helped out the Toxic singer during 2008 when Britney suffered her breakdown and now she is offering her support to Gibson, as he faces allegations of domestic violence.
> 
> "Mel has been talking to her a lot. They speak on the phone all the time, usually late at night," an insider revealed to In Touch Weekly.
> 
> "Mel was one of the only people who reached out to help Britney when she was at her lowest point, and she believes that demonstrates what a loving and wonderful man he is," they continued to explain.
> 
> "She wants people to give him a second chance - just like he gave her one when everyone else turned away."



http://www.omgmusic.com/news/britney-spears-supporting-mel-gibson


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That is nice of her.


----------



## platinum_girly

Oh bless Brit, at least she is loyal...
_xxx inappropriate_


----------



## HalcyonGirl

&#9829; DiorAddict &#9829;;16057251 said:
			
		

> Has she got a bf?



Yep. His recent pics are a few pages back and all over this thread.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

If that's true then it is very sweet of her but I still don't think she is in the position to help him as I don't think there is really anything she can do other than be supportive.  Maybe that's what he needs right now.

Oh and Mel has been given a second chance, after his first crazy rant.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Dear Brit,
Please hire a stylist ASAP

Thank you!


----------



## SugarDaisy

I wonder if anyone around her has ever told her that her hair looked horrible. I know my family and friends would tell me if even a single hair was sticking up on my head.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I'm willing to bet she just doesn't give a :censor:


----------



## Bradysmum

SugarDaisy said:


> I wonder if anyone around her has ever told her that her hair looked horrible. I know my family and friends would tell me if even a single hair was sticking up on my head.


 

My guess is going to be no.  She's emotionall vulnerable right now.  They may be worried that the slightest comment could send her off the deep end.


----------



## birkinbag

i wonder why she doesn't move away from Hollywood.  it's not like she's promoting anything now.  could do her some good to get away from the camera for a while.


----------



## Bradysmum

I don't think she wants to to be honest.  I do think she partially still likes the attention.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I don't think she's as fragile as before.


----------



## Bradysmum

Probably not, but I think that they just want to make sure that she stays on the right track.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

birkinbag said:


> i wonder why she doesn't move away from Hollywood.  it's not like she's promoting anything now.  could do her some good to get away from the camera for a while.



Probably because her kids live there. And she does not have custody of them.

I bet if she did, she would have been long gone.


----------



## Bradysmum

^^good point.


----------



## babypie

In the midst of a relaxing weekend getaway, Britney Spears and boyfriend Jason Trawick were spotted out in Santa Barbara, California on Saturday (July 24).

With Jason's parents also along for the outing, the "Gimme More" singer donned quite the interesting ensemble as she chomped on candy gummies while leaving a Michaels Arts And Crafts store.


----------



## AliCar15

is she _really_ wearing that?


----------



## S'Mom

Oh WHY doesn't she look in the mirror?!?!?!

OR get a stylist.  Good GOD!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Oh dear...


----------



## pursegrl12

jesus H christ! i saw the dress and thought "that's _kinda_ cute" but then scrolled down to see the boots & awful bag.....i just don't get her! seriously, what does her boyfriend think?????


----------



## â¥ DiorAddict â¥

Only Brit


----------



## knics33

^lol! I love the dress and the bag is OK, but the boots are atrocious. I would kill to have her legs!


----------



## keychain

That outfit makes her look fat in the middle, which she isn't.


----------



## baglover1973

i swear she just does not care.....all that money and can't buy a clue!


----------



## keychain

I think sometimes she does it on purpose.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

What bugs me is the hair, it looks SO mangy and moth-eaten with all those bare patches and chewed-off bits... it looks like something has been feeding on it.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I like all the the things separately, not together though.


----------



## knasarae

I agree, I would kill for her legs.  She has some of the best in the biz imo.


And yes, she really doesn't care, lol.


----------



## babypie

Her last album Circus was a massive comeback success, and it sounds like Britney Spears is gearing up for her follow-up album.

The Toxic singers producer Rodney Darkchild Jerkins revealed that new Spears tunes will be hitting the airwaves in the not-too-distant futures.

Darkchild explained, Britney fans are gonna be so happy in a few weeks, though he didnt expound on his statement or offer any specifics.

Earlier this year, another Britney collaborator named Danja told press, "We're getting things together. I've actually been doing tracks that I love, and I can't wait to go into full production mode, but more or so [we're in] pre-production than anything. I'm definitely gonna do my part and try to make it hard-hitting, up tempo, high-energy. That's what I think we need and that's what I'm gonna shoot for."


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow that outfit is hideous


----------



## babypie

Why is she so anti-bra?!

*Britney Spears was spotted cooling down with an iced coffee at a Starbucks in Calabasas, California on Monday (August 2).*


----------



## BadRomance93

_"Bras are constrainin', ya'll! They dig into my shoulders when I'm reaching down my belly to take the Cheeto bag out of the slurpee water!"_


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Does she still have the chewed up, moth eaten, patchy hair?


----------



## platinum_girly

Britney at Starbucks, Aug. 02/2010:


----------



## Alec Ramsey

She looks half way decent.  No bra but at least she's smiling.  That's something.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Haha the faces she's making. Cute


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Her legs are so killer! This outfit is much better.


----------



## keychain

Alec Ramsey said:


> She looks half way decent.  No bra but at least she's smiling.  That's something.



That's what I was thinking. She has a pretty smile.


----------



## platinum_girly

HalcyonGirl said:


>


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, hair is noticeably still BAD when she wears it down!


----------



## â¥ DiorAddict â¥

LOL she makes me laugh! haha


----------



## DC-Cutie

I would take her on as a client, pro-bono, so I can fulfill my dream of playing stylist to the stars    She has a nice shape, beautiful legs.  I'd get those ratty extensions out IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## pursegrl12

HalcyonGirl said:


> Her legs are so killer! This outfit is much better.


 

i wish i could wear shorts & look like that!!!!


----------



## BadRomance93

I'm listening to "Piece of Me", 



> I'm Mrs. She's too big, *now she's too thin*



Britney, I like you, you're cool, but, c'mon now.. nobody's ever said that...

(:greengrin


----------



## HalcyonGirl

BadRomance93 said:


> I'm listening to "Piece of Me",
> 
> 
> 
> Britney, I like you, you're cool, but, c'mon now.. nobody's ever said that...
> 
> (:greengrin



LOL I was wondering about that too but it did happen.


----------



## BadRomance93

> Stay tuned.... -Adam Leber, Manager
> about 19 hours ago via web
> Reply Retweet .   Brit has a new mag cover & spread coming out in the next month or so which is going to be SICK! Will let Brit reveal the details herself
> about 19 hours ago via web


*-@BritneySpears*


----------



## keychain

I'd love to see what he real hair looks like.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

^ Me too.  Her hair always looks like a rats nest...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Ken Paves needs to get ahold of her head.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her hair is a mess....


----------



## babypie

Oh Brit...

*Britney Spears was spotted making her rounds in Calabasas, California on Thursday afternoon (August 5).*


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Some more pics.


----------



## platinum_girly

WTF is that shredded, too-short-to-be-a-dress, shapeless SACK that she is wearing?! And don't even get me started on the baby poop shade of brown...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Poor girl has no fashion sense..


----------



## mcb100

her hair doesn't look too bad in that pic though.


----------



## pursegrl12

ugh! i swear if that dress were 3 inches longer, that would be a cute outfit! love the shoes.


----------



## sweeten

Oh! no she looks like a porn star


----------



## BadRomance93

babypie said:


> Oh Brit...
> 
> *Britney Spears was spotted making her rounds in Calabasas, California on Thursday afternoon (August 5).*



Say what you will about the outfit, but this is the part that worries me.


----------



## chantal1922

Is she serious about wearing a top as a dress?! She should know better.


----------



## knasarae

Please don't tell me she's going to start showing her a$$ again.  I thought we were past that??


----------



## Alec Ramsey

chantal1922 said:


> Is she serious about wearing a top as a dress?! She should know better.


 

  That's what I thought.

That is a shirt honey... not a dress.  I know it can be confusing...


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Jason holding her purse.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Very nice Brit.  I see much improvement.  How long will this last?


----------



## platinum_girly

Oh dear, could she of not gotten someone to blend her extensions in better at the back of her head??! I mean even if she just got a weft of a clip in piece, she just baffles me,
Plus the dress is too tight around her mid-section and the bag doesn't match the outfit AT ALL!


----------



## Kimm992

She is just a mess - it's really too bad.

On a side note - didn't she shave her head years ago??  Should her natural hair not be grown back in yet?


----------



## Alec Ramsey

People... it's a step in the right direction...


----------



## platinum_girly

Sorry i just can't forgive that awful hair and her lack of care towrads it, it is basic grooming after all!


----------



## Alec Ramsey

True.  I have a hard time with the hair is well.  I think I gave up hope on it and just don't really focus on it much anymore.


----------



## platinum_girly

I think with her new album that surely her "people" will hire her a hair stylist to whip her hair into shape? I hope so anyway 'cause i really had a hard time focusing on the "3" video 'cause of the bad hair, and i love me some Brit so hoping for the best...


----------



## chantal1922

she is making baby steps in the right direction. I like that color.


----------



## BadRomance93

> Rumor has it that Britney Spears will attend the Monster Ball in Los Angeles tonight.
> about 3 hours ago via web
> Retweeted by you and 100+ others



via @GagaDaily


----------



## flashy.stems

she looks classy. good on her. that blue looks ah-mazing.


----------



## keychain

I like the blue too.


----------



## babypie

Better.  Somewhat.


----------



## knasarae

I don't think it's a step in anything.  I think Brit does this to play with people.  She'll come out looking semi-acceptable for one, maybe two outings.  Then it's right back to bra-less, non-matching wrinkled ensembles with dirty Uggs.

Any day I am not exposed to Brit-Brit's butt-cheeks or speakerboxx is a good day.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think she looks so good!


----------



## platinum_girly

Her make-up has that "from last night, couldn't be bothered to wash it off, oh to hell with it, it looks good enough to wear another day" look to it
Hair is marginally better, outfit is okay-ish, props for wearing a bra...


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Aside from the hair (once again) I think she looks good.  The shorts cover her bum and she is wearing a bra.


----------



## DivineMissM

I don't understand why no one around her cares enough about her to make sure she looks decent when she leaves the house.  Or is she just that out of control?


----------



## keychain

Aside from the hair, Brit looks pretty and put together.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

DivineMissM said:


> I don't understand why no one around her cares enough about her to make sure she looks decent when she leaves the house. Or is she just that out of control?


 


I'm not sure she's that out of control.  I think it's probably pretty damn difficult to tell her what to do.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Yeah, I think she does what she wants and she just doesn't care about looking spot on all the time. Believe it or not, girls like that DO exist


----------



## Alec Ramsey

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^Yeah, I think she does what she wants and she just doesn't care about looking spot on all the time. *Believe it or not, girls like that DO exist*


 


  Yes they do.  Definitely.


----------



## DivineMissM

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^Yeah, I think she does what she wants and she just doesn't care about looking spot on all the time. Believe it or not, girls like that DO exist



It's not like she just had an off day, she looks like this 99% of the time.


----------



## Roche

Is it me or she always have a glass of something in her hand?


----------



## babypie

Her legs look great!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Over 400 outtakes from her Cosmo magazine shoot leaked. If you're interested they're here:
http://www.britneysweden.se/galleri/thumbnails.php?album=623


----------



## SugarDaisy

She looks a bit...weathered... and awkward in some of those photos.  Maybe the forced smiles are causing her to look older.


----------



## declaredbeauty

As much as I love Britney she looks so... old for her age. And for heavens sake PLEASE get another hairstylist.


----------



## chantal1922

I also thinks she looks good compared to what we have seen recently.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DivineMissM said:


> It's not like she just had an off day, she looks like this 99% of the time.




Yeah, she just doesn't care 99% of the time


----------



## DivineMissM

MichelleAntonia said:


> Yeah, she just doesn't care 99% of the time



Not caring what people think of you and not caring enough about yourself to take care of yourself are two different things.  IMO.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I guess it all comes down to what your definition of taking care of yourself is. To her, she could be taking care of herself well enough, regardless of how she looks to others.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

She must be coming out with new music soon! Recording studio + fit body + tan = new Britney music!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

^Yay she's wearing a bra, her shirt is clean AND her hair looks washed. Looks good!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

WOW, she looks amazing!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like the wedges!


----------



## Monoi

Sweetpea83 said:


> I like the wedges!


 

Me 2


----------



## DC-Cutie

**wipes forehead**  THank goodness!  She looks cute and frehs (literally).


----------



## platinum_girly

There were a few more shots before those ones whereupon IMO she didn't look so good...


----------



## chantal1922

Brit Brit!


----------



## fiefkedeteut

I want her legs!!!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

She has this smirk like she knows she looks good right now lol.


----------



## newchanelchic

HalcyonGirl said:


> She has this smirk like she knows she looks good right now lol.


 
ITA!

Go Brit!. I do love this girl. I love her resilience and fighting spirit. Been a fan since baby one more time!


----------



## knasarae

Aw, good for her.  Nice to see her looking like something for a change.  Her legs look awesome.


----------



## tweegy

Anyone else thinks she looks like ashley simpson a tad in those pics....I like the shorts!


----------



## DivineMissM

HalcyonGirl said:


> She must be coming out with new music soon! Recording studio + fit body + tan = new Britney music!




She looks great!  Good job!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Her legs are definitely her best feature!


----------



## keychain

She looks really good!


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Wow... she looks great in those photos!  I am so happy to see that.  Her hair even looks decent in the pics and she's wearing a bra... it's like prayers have been answered.  She does have killer legs... dancers.


----------



## flashy.stems

cute shorts. she looks good!


----------



## platinum_girly

Out for Lunch in Calabasas August 18, 2010:


> Britney Spears enjoys an afternoon snack at burger joint Johnny Rockets with her boys Sean Preston and Jayden James after a day of filming on Glee on Wednesday (August 18) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> It seems like the Spears family enjoys eating at the diner-style restaurant as they ate there back in June with Britneys dad Jamie!
> 
> Earlier in the day, the 28-year-old singer tweeted from the Glee set saying that she was having so much fun on set!! She added, cant wait for you guys to see the episode!
> 
> We cant wait either!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears goes back to school at Glees McKinley High in this brand new shot posted on her Twitter!
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess posed for a shot with her assistant, Brett, and wrote, About to do my first shot of the day for Glee tweeties! Here we goooo!
> 
> Later in the afternoon, she checked back in, writing, whats up GLEEKS? Having so much fun on set!! Cant wait for you guys to see the episode!
> 
> Cant wait!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

You can totally see her real hair in between the weave. It looks such a cute length!


----------



## DivineMissM

MichelleAntonia said:


> You can totally see her real hair in between the weave. It looks such a cute length!




I know, I wish she would take the weave out and let her hair grow.


----------



## keychain

^^
I do too! She is looking much better lately.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears & Heather Morris: Glee Against the Music!
> 
> Britney Spears strikes a pose inspired by her Me Against the Music video with Glee actress Heather Morris!
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess switched positions from her video and took on Madonnas role, while Heather, who plays Brittany, dressed as Britney in this new shot on her Twitter. You can watch the original below to compare.
> 
> All my GLEEKERS in the crowd, Grab a partner take it down, Brit tweeted.
> 
> Yesterday, Brit shared a pic from the shows set.
> 
> Check out the photo that Brit just Twitpic-ed below with her, Ryan Murphy and Heather Morris!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

OMG I can't wait for the Glee episode. I think the show totally sucks now but I'll watch for Britney.


----------



## Cat

http://www.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474978453285

*Jason Trawick to Britney Spears: Dirty habits have to go!*
August 18, 2010 03:52 PM EDT 
views: 20427 
Pop star Britney Spears is in the news today for being dirty. As in the opposite of clean. Like the girl needs a shower.

According to sources, Spears' boyfriend Jason Trawick is fed up with her wearing the same clothes over and over again without washing them.


"She''ll sometimes grab an outfit and wear it two or three times in a week. Recently she put on a sundress for the third day in a row, but Jason refused to leave the house with her until she put on something else" (Yahoo! News).

This is just gross, but is it true? Possibly. When the photos of Spears' whack extensions hit the net, she was photographed two days in a row in the exact same outfit.

It isn't that Spears, 28, isn't capable of cleaning herself and her clothes, "it's just plain laziness. She was the same when she was married to Kevin Federline" (Yahoo! News).

According to ContactMusic, a source says that Spears "hates washing her hair, so sometimes it can smell downright sour. She'll sometimes grab an outfit and wear it two or three times in a week."

This story sounds like someone trying to make Spears look bad, however, we've all seen photos, and it's hard not to shrug it off and think that it's probably true.


It's pretty pathetic when your scruffy looking honey is getting fed up with your appearance and overall nasty habits.The truth is she looks her best when she's been scrubbed down,dressed by some stylist,had the war paint applied an a wig thrown over that nasty mess she calls her hair and then had the photos photoshoped by a miracle worker.

She dosen't need to be dressed to the nines everytime she steps out the door but she could take a bath,wear clean age appropriate clothing and wash that store bought head of hair.
I never heard of soap and water killing anyone.I personally don't know how any 
self-respecting man could crawl into bed with a ratty headed smelly mess of a woman.


----------



## kmh1190

^Eeew.


----------



## CoachGirl12

HalcyonGirl said:


> She must be coming out with new music soon! Recording studio + fit body + tan = new Britney music!


Holy hotness! B, looks great!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and her boyfriend  and former agent  Jason Trawick go clothes shopping together at M Fredric Active inside The Commons shopping center on Sunday afternoon (August 22) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> These two look so happy together!!
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess has been busy in the studio working on a new album. Whats uuupppp tweethearts? she said recently. Spending the day in the studio recording.
> 
> And last week, Britney shot her cameo for the hit FOX show, Glee. So exciting!!!


----------



## CandyGloss

Aww, she's looking really good!


----------



## chantal1922

I like her top.


----------



## Sternchen

I think she looks really good 

and since when is wearing an outfit twice in one week "grungy"?


----------



## birkinbag

why does Jason have white hair?  how old is he supposed to be?  they're both gross.


----------



## keychain

Brit's hair is much improved.


----------



## birkinbag

i think if i were britney w/ all those paparazzi all around me all the time, i would be like FU by now.


----------



## knasarae

birkinbag said:


> why does Jason have white hair?  how old is he supposed to be?  they're both gross.



I think someone mentioned earlier that he greyed prematurely.  Also, I'm sure looking after her only adds to the greys, lol.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

In the close-up photo you can see how greasey her hair is.  Like she hasn't washed it in a couple of days.

She looks pretty good though, besides that.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears slips into a teeny yellow sparkly bikini while vacationing with her boyfriend, her former agent Jason Trawick, in Hawaii on Tuesday (August 24).
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess was recently transformed into a manga character for Pop magazine. She told the publication that there might be a collaboration with Lady Gaga in the works. Im a big fan of hers, said Britney. Anythings possible!


----------



## vuittonprincess

declaredbeauty said:


> As much as I love Britney she looks so... old for her age. And for heavens sake PLEASE get another hairstylist.


 

Maybe for a celebrity but she's almost 30... most people around here (Florida) that I've seen look a heck of a lot worse than her..lol


----------



## HalcyonGirl

It's certainly different than any other shoot she's done.


----------



## Tangerine

birkinbag said:


> *why does Jason have white hair?*  how old is he supposed to be?  they're both gross.




Its been known to happen to some men. If white hair on a man is gross to you...... well I hope for your sake that you're just really young and naive.


----------



## keychain

I liked Brit's bikini.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

HalcyonGirl said:


> It's certainly different than any other shoot she's done.


so different than in real life! and the 2nd pic doesnt look like her at all


----------



## platinum_girly

> A bikini-clad Britney Spears gets close with her boyfriend, Jason Trawick, as they take a swim on Wednesday (August 25) in Maui, Hawaii.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess smooched her beau as they cooled off in the ocean. Jason and Britney held hands as they walked through the sand together.
> 
> Yesterday, Brit wore a yellow sparkly bikini for her time on the beach with Jason.


----------



## Sternchen

She looks great and happy 

I'm happy for her!


----------



## declaredbeauty

platinum_girly said:


>



Her body looks great!


----------



## keychain

She does look happy. The little grey makes Jason look distinguished.


----------



## pursegrl12

i LOVE salt and pepper hair!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## keychain

Jason reminds me of Eric Dane, Mark (McSteamy) on Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## babypie

*Hawaiian vacation - August 27, 2010*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I was going to comment on how much better she's been looking lately....until I saw the new batch of pics.  C'mon Brit..


----------



## HalcyonGirl

This is only a little step back lol. Jason looks handsome.


----------



## YSoLovely

The last look is cute from head to knees.

C'mon Brit! What's up with them boots?


----------



## platinum_girly

The boots and the bag NEED to be destroyed, ASAP!


----------



## Sternchen

pursegrl12 said:


> i LOVE salt and pepper hair!



Oohhhh, me too!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i cringe @ his true religion denim-look boardshorts. blech.


----------



## DivineMissM

babypie said:


> *Hawaiian vacation - August 27, 2010*




WTH is wrong with her?  My 4 year old niece puts together better outfits than this.


----------



## Bag Fetish

platinum_girly said:


> The boots and the bag NEED to be destroyed, ASAP!




whats wrong with her coach bag ??


----------



## platinum_girly

Bag Fetish said:


> whats wrong with her coach bag ??


 
I just personally loathe it


----------



## CoachGirl12

platinum_girly said:


> The boots and the bag NEED to be destroyed, ASAP!


Boots I definitely agree with... I'm still lovin' her coach bag... well heck I will always love coach LOL


----------



## imashopaholic

She looks so happy in the pics with Jason.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and her shirtless boyfriend Jason Trawick spend some bonding time together on the balcony of their hotel room on Saturday (August 28) at a resort in Maui, Hawaii.
> 
> After observing what was going on outside their room, the couple went down to the pool for some relaxation time.
> 
> On Friday (August 27), Britney and Jason took a break from pool time to get some shopping done at the Shops at Wailea in Maui.


----------



## loves

she looks toned and fit...


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears soaks up the sun in a bright green bikini while relaxing by her hotel pool with boyfriend Jason Trawick on Sunday (August 29) in Maui, Hawaii.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop star wore the same two-piece a few days earlier when she went for a swim in the ocean!
> 
> At one point, Britney and Jason peeked through their private cabana before leaving the pool.
> 
> FYI: Check out the new commercial for Brits Radiance fragrance below!


----------



## knasarae

I feel so bad for her hair.


----------



## chantal1922

She looks good in the perfume video.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Looking good!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

babypie said:


> *Hawaiian vacation - August 27, 2010*



Snakes don't bite above the ankle.


----------



## ghall

Wow. Her body and especially Jason's is looking super great!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

she looks AMAZING in the perfume video!!! WHY WHY WHY can't she keep her hair that way?! and i like that she walks away and says "i create my own destiny"!!  

have to admit, i LOVE Fantasy and still wear it. i will have to smell the new one.


----------



## flashy.stems

ew jason's body grosses me right out.

britney looks amazing in her fragrance video


----------



## platinum_girly

flsurfergirl3 said:


> she looks AMAZING in the perfume video!!! WHY WHY WHY can't she keep her hair that way?!


 
I think it is a wig in the advert...i can't imagine it would feel as comfortable to wear a wig in the US heat all the time... which is a shame really...but if all she did was take out the extensions she wears day to day and let her hair grow out then i feel she would look 100% better...


----------



## keychain

I like her blue bikini.


----------



## babypie

*Out in Calabasas - September 10, 2010*

Once again drawing into question whether she's ready to walk down the aisle, Britney Spears showed off a little hand jewelry while out in Calabasas, CA on Friday afternoon (September 10).
The "Womanizer" singer flashed her fancy diamond ring on that all-important finger while grabbing lunch with son Jayden James at Johnny Rockets.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears is all smiles as she grabs lunch at Johnny Rockets with her son, Jayden, on Friday (September 10) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess lunched at the diner style restaurant last month with her boys!
> 
> Brit wore a sparkly ring on her ring finger - do you think its just new jewelry or something more?


----------



## Tangerine

People are gonna hate, but I love the boots!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears grabs lunch with her assistant Brett in Los Angeles on Thursday (September 9).
> 
> According to FWD, the 28-year-old pop princess is rumored to perform TONIGHT in New York City during Fashions Night Out at Dasha Zukhovas Pop magazine party at Don Hills. (It would make sense since Britney is the cover star on the mags latest issue dressed as a manga character  shot by Todd Cole and art-directed by Takashi Murakami.)
> 
> Could it be true???


----------



## MichelleAntonia

SHe looks especially good in the pics with her son. Even her hair looks good!


----------



## knasarae

OMG two outfits in a row.   not spectacular but a big improvement. Now if we could just get a hold of her hair.


----------



## imashopaholic

So nice to see her with her son looking happy and healthy.


----------



## chantal1922

2 good outfits! Go Brit Brit! Keep it up!


----------



## kmh1190

She looks good in those pics.  Nice streamlined clothes which make her look fit.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute kid!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears takes her sons Sean Preston and Jayden James for some shopping at Westfield Mall in Los Angeles on Thursday (September 16).
> 
> Sean is now 5 and Jayden is now 4! How quickly theyve grown!
> 
> In order to do some rumor control, Brit-Brit squashed engagement talk on her official website, by posting an article of Jasons supposed proposal with a huge BULLS#!T stamp on it! Lets put this one to rest!


----------



## PrincessGina

i like the stripy bikini.


----------



## Jahpson

the jeans in her 9/10/10 pics are really cute


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I think it's weird she has like 2 or 3 clothing changes when she goes out, but she's looking healthier/happier.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears rocks a cute lace top as she makes a stop at Johnny Rockets on Friday (September 17) in Encino, Calif.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess has been spotted visiting the burger joint several times with her boys! This time, Brit grabbed a bite to eat with her bodyguard.
> 
> Yesterday, Brit took her boys, Sean and Jayden, out shopping at L.A.s Westfield Mall!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I like her coach bag.. Looks cute on her.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

She looks cute.


----------



## YSoLovely

Cute, but I'm ready to see a new purse. C'mon Brit Brit, bring it!


----------



## DivineMissM

I like the top and the shorts, but she still looks like a mess.


----------



## knasarae

DivineMissM said:


> I like the top and the shorts, but she still looks like a mess.


 
I think it's because most times she looks disheveled.  At this point as long as her tata's and who-ha is covered I'm satisfied.  I just wish we could do something with her hair.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

knasarae said:


> I think it's because most times she looks disheveled.  At this point as long as her tata's and who-ha is covered I'm satisfied.  I just wish we could do something with her hair.



LOL yes that's it. I don't see how she looks a mess but admittedly my standards for her are quite low.


----------



## DivineMissM

knasarae said:


> I think it's because most times she looks disheveled.  At this point as long as her tata's and who-ha is covered I'm satisfied.  I just wish we could do something with her hair.




I agree, it's the hair.  If she did something with the roadkill on her head she would look 100% better.  It makes her look dirty no matter what she's wearing.


----------



## lulu212121

DivineMissM said:


> I agree, it's the hair. If she did something with the roadkill on her head she would look 100% better. It makes her look dirty no matter what she's wearing.


 
Agreed!

That guy is really short!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears spends some time with her sons Sean Preston and Jayden James at the Westfield Topanga Mall on Tuesday (September 21) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 28-year-old entertainer frequents the mall in her spare time. She did some shopping with her boys there last week!
> 
> Britney will guest star on next weeks special episode of Glee, titled Britney/Brittany, in which the characters have dream sequences featuring Britneys songs! Heather Morris will reenact the Me Against the Music music video with Britney herself!


----------



## chantal1922

I kinda like the lace top.


----------



## knasarae

So what kind of parental rights does she have now?  I see she is often photographed with her sons but I never read anything that said KFed no longer had sole custody.  Do they have shared custody now or how often does she get to see them?


----------



## Jahpson

her boys are so adorable!


----------



## DivineMissM

Those shoes are foul.  I love that she shops at Target though. 

ETA:  Her boys really are adorable.  They look so much alike.  They could be twins!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Britney is looking terrible in those shopping pics. Her hair is the worst, it looks like a straight up mullet... And the cellulite, we all have it but now everyone likes to flaunt it.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears drops by Marmalade Cafe for lunch on Wednesday (September 22) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess and her music will be featured in next weeks episode of Glee - and Brits gearing up for the big event!
> 
> You guys excited for GLEE on Tuesday? Brit tweeted this afternoon with a link to the promo that first aired last night.


----------



## knasarae

I really wish someone would take her "hair" person by the reigns and give them a good slap.  There is no way they could possibly think they do good work.


----------



## DivineMissM

knasarae said:


> I really wish someone would take her "hair" person by the reigns and give them a good slap.  There is no way they could possibly think they do good work.




I don't get it either.  She seriously needs to just get a cute pixie cut and call it a day.  She's obviously not a fan of washing and fixing it every day.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears steps out with a bodyguard as she does some shopping on Monday (September 27) in Santa Monica, Calif.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess checked out the latest styles on Montana Avenue throughout the afternoon.
> 
> This morning, Brit announced that shell be live Tweeting tomorrow evenings Glee episode! Check out stills from Britney/Brittany here if you missed them!


----------



## pursegrl12

i don't understand the coach bag at all.


----------



## legaldiva

amoro said:


> Britney Spears will be shown on glee season 2. When was it? I'm excited about it.


 
It is TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

I watched the episode it was good but I get sad seeing Britney. She just looks and sounds so robotic to me since she became ill a few years ago. She did look very pretty though last night. It seems as though she is so heavily sheltered from the media as she rarely does interviews or television appearances. I guess watching Glee just made me miss the old Brit.



*Here are links to video clips of Britney's Glee episode. Also i added pictures below.*


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/09/29/britney-spears-on-glee-in_n_743185.html

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/hulucom/emgleeem-pays-tribute-to_b_743376.html


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## legaldiva

Glee last night REALLY made me miss Britney.  Even the few seconds she was on made me love her even more.


----------



## platinum_girly

Eugh the girl that did the Me against the music and whatnot had NOTHING on Brit!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

legaldiva said:


> Glee last night REALLY made me miss Britney.  Even the few seconds she was on made me love her even more.



Same here. I hope she comes back better than ever. I miss her dancing!


----------



## kmh1190

Couldn't they have done a better job with her hair?  That one cameo in the cheerleaders uniform, they had a bunch of bobby pins in it and it looked kinda messy.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears picks up her 4-year-old son Jayden James from a day care facility on Thursday (September 30) in Encino, Calif.
> 
> Earlier in the morning, the 28-year-old pop princess went to court to talk about her conservatorship with a judge. Britney has been under the conservatorship since February 2008, and the judge decided she will remain under the conservatorship for now.
> 
> When will Brit Brit finally be able to live her own life??


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Aww I still love Brit. I think she's come a long way...She looks happy and healthy in those pics and a LOT more put together than back in her crazy days. 

Also since when was Britney EVER known for her style? She was never one of those celebs that you equated with effortless style or unique looks...Britney is known for her scandals, her tabloid press and of course, her performance and music. And to top it off, we know Britney hates being the little puppet for the record companies and magazines..hence why she dresses like crap all the time. I seriously believe that she dresses like a slob just to show that she doesn't have to "please" one or be the perfect little "Pop Princess" that they always refer her to as.  

Either way I'm glad to see her spending time with her sons. She seems like a great mom from these recent pictures.


----------



## CoachGirl12

She's gorgeous still, although she needs to get in the sun and get rid of that back tan line if she is going to wear backless dresses, LOL


----------



## HalcyonGirl

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Aww I still love Brit. I think she's come a long way...She looks happy and healthy in those pics and a LOT more put together than back in her crazy days.
> 
> Also since when was Britney EVER known for her style? She was never one of those celebs that you equated with effortless style or unique looks...Britney is known for her scandals, her tabloid press and of course, her performance and music. And to top it off, we know Britney hates being the little puppet for the record companies and magazines..hence why she dresses like crap all the time. I seriously believe that she dresses like a slob just to show that she doesn't have to "please" one or be the perfect little "Pop Princess" that they always refer her to as.
> 
> Either way I'm glad to see her spending time with her sons. She seems like a great mom from these recent pictures.



I agree. Even at her peak she was never stylish so I don't know why people think it's mental illness that makes her dress this way.

Exhibit A:


----------



## YSoLovely




----------



## platinum_girly

Yeah but her hair WAS always nice. Now it looks like she was not only dragged through a hedge backwards but a whole darn forest!
And you can't tell me it is because she doesn't CARE how she looks or then why would she even bother having extensions put in or wearing make-up? Of COURSE she cares, she is just clueless and lazy...


----------



## *Prada*

Loved the Glee ep!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

platinum_girly said:


> Yeah but her hair WAS always nice. Now it looks like she was not only dragged through a hedge backwards but a whole darn forest!
> And you can't tell me it is because she doesn't CARE how she looks or then why would she even bother having extensions put in or wearing make-up? Of COURSE she cares, she is just clueless and lazy...




Good point - she always did have pretty fabulous hair. But I'm guessing the YEARS of excessive product, dye, highlights and heat styling just damaged her hair beyond repair..and then of course came her infamous head-shaving stunt. 

I think she gets extensions in when she has to do photo shoots or whatever (i.e. the Glee episode or the perfume commercial) but once her obligation to work is over, she just forgets about it completely. And with makeup..I mean yeah she probably wears a little so she doesn't look like a zombie when she goes to court but I doubt you will EVER see her with Kim Kardashian-esque eyeliner. She cares enough to look halfway-decent, but she will never care enough to please the paparazzi (like KK or Olivia Palermo).


----------



## platinum_girly

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Good point - she always did have pretty fabulous hair. But I'm guessing the YEARS of excessive product, dye, highlights and heat styling just damaged her hair beyond repair..and then of course came her infamous head-shaving stunt.


 
Sorry hun, but i would like to (respectfully) disagree...

I have been messing with my hair now since i was 11 (14 years) and have dyed it from everything to red to blonde to brown to blonde to black to blonde to brunette and back again and my hair has not been "damaged beyond repair" and i don't even HAVE access to the money, stylists, products, etc that Britney has...

The point is that she IS lazy. She can't be bothered to maintain the extensions, can't be bothered to even put a brush through it sometimes (or at least that is how it seems) and appears to even roll out of bed and get dressed with yesterdays make-up still on...

I just don't think her personal hygiene is up to much (even her BF agreed that)


----------



## flsurfergirl3

platinum_girly said:


> Sorry hun, but i would like to (respectfully) disagree...
> 
> The point is that she IS lazy. She can't be bothered to maintain the extensions, can't be bothered to even put a brush through it sometimes (or at least that is how it seems) and appears to even roll out of bed and get dressed with yesterdays make-up still on...
> 
> I just don't think her personal hygiene is up to much (even her BF agreed that)



good point *platinum_girly*. i think HER own hair is still in good condition, she just doesn't groom herself well, if at all. she also doesn't take care of her extensions.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think her real hair is in good condition. Not with all of those extensions and dye jobs. I bet it would have been in great condition if she had let it be after she shaved it off. I think she could have looked good with a buzz.

She looks kinda rough in the face for late 20s.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

HalcyonGirl said:


> I agree. Even at her peak she was never stylish so I don't know why people think it's mental illness that makes her dress this way.
> 
> Exhibit A:



nuh uh. I agree she may not have had the best style and we may not like the outfit but she looks clean and presentable. Her hair is done, as is her makeup and her clothes fit properly.

She seems to be better now but IMO that young lady in the pic is dead and gone. And in a way I can sorta see why she has a I don't give a damn attitude about it all.


----------



## DivineMissM

platinum_girly said:


> Sorry hun, but i would like to (respectfully) disagree...
> 
> I have been messing with my hair now since i was 11 (14 years) and have dyed it from everything to red to blonde to brown to blonde to black to blonde to brunette and back again and my hair has not been "damaged beyond repair" and i don't even HAVE access to the money, stylists, products, etc that Britney has...
> 
> The point is that she IS lazy. She can't be bothered to maintain the extensions, can't be bothered to even put a brush through it sometimes (or at least that is how it seems) and appears to even roll out of bed and get dressed with yesterdays make-up still on...
> 
> I just don't think her personal hygiene is up to much (even her BF agreed that)



Agreed.  She just doesn't care.  And it's not even that she doesn't care about impressing other people, she just doesn't care about herself.  I'm not saying that because I don't like her, I do.  I really think she's severely depressed, and she needs help.  Not just meds, but serious therapy.


----------



## terebina786

She doesn't care but I love that she doesn't care to get dressed up to go get her kids from school, run everyday errands, etc. You see that she's a normal person.  When she has important stuff like court she puts in some effort but doesn't go overboard. I just think its her personality.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and her boyfriend, Hollywood agent Jason Trawick, pick up some Play-Doh and Disney toys for her sons at Toys-R-Us on Saturday (October 2) in Woodland Hills, Calif.
> 
> It looks like the pop princess may have gotten some neck tattoos. Do you think theyre permanent?? Jason has a few tatoos already, so it wouldnt be surprising if Brits are real. One of them looks like a flower


----------



## YSoLovely

Please let the tattos be fake. Please let the tattos be fake. Please let the tattos be fake. Please let the tattos be fake. Please let the tattos be fake.


----------



## knasarae

^Lol!!!


I loathe those shorts on anyone. But gosh I would kill for her legs.


----------



## DivineMissM

YSoLovely said:


> Please let the tattos be fake. Please let the tattos be fake. Please let the tattos be fake. Please let the tattos be fake. Please let the tattos be fake.




Ditto!


----------



## Bag Fetish

they are stick ons.. or she has been hiding for awhile as they dont look fresh... like a new tat would...


----------



## laurieMick

Even if her personal life is f*ed up, I still love her music.


----------



## keychain

I think Brit is looking a little leaner recently.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears indulges in some retail therapy on Wednesday (October 6) in Santa Monica, Calif.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop star browsed the racks at Only Hearts and left the boutique with a different outfit!
> 
> Brit swapped her jeans and running shoes for a short dress and a pair of navy boots.
> 
> Only Hearts seems to be one of her favorite shops  she was spotted there in July picking up clothes, candles, lingerie and accessories.
> 
> Britney recently sent Glee star Heather Morris flowers for a job well done on last weeks record-breaking Britney/Brittany episode.


----------



## pursegrl12

her outfits make no sense at all....god, if i had her $$$, i'd hire a stylist!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ditto!


----------



## Swanky

Why is it always 1 step forward 2 steps back w/ her? 
A nightie and no bra. . .  as an outfit!? 
http://www.usmagazine.com/uploads/a...e-shopping-in-nightie/1286457275_brit-290.jpg


----------



## Sweetpea83

platinum_girly said:


>




Better outfit..minus the shoes.


----------



## DivineMissM

pursegrl12 said:


> her outfits make no sense at all....god, if i had her $$$, i'd hire a stylist!!!!!




What Not to Wear needs to ambush her.  She's a disaster.


----------



## chantal1922

The cardigan is too cute.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears does some shopping at Oaks Mall on Friday afternoon (October 8) in Thousand Oaks, Calif.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess will have a new sound on her upcoming album. Super producer Max Martin is considering a song he produced with Dan Black.
> 
> Its mind-bendy and trippy, One Republic frontman and hitmaker Ryan Tedder tells E!.I applaud the label for saying, Were not going to do whats always been done. I think Britneys such an innovator. She needs to be in the forefront, you know what I mean? You cant come out with something sounding like someone else.
> 
> Cant wait to hear the new sound!!


----------



## pursegrl12

platinum_girly said:


>


 
i'm done.just done.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

She looks so aged. IDK what that shirt is but whatever, love her anyway.


----------



## NicolesCloset

She just looks so tired. Which I am sure she is.  But, her hair is such a mess.  I just think that if she does not have time to brush it she should just do a pixie cut and move on. Why not? She did shave her hair off once.  I am rooting for her!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

The outfit with the cardigan, TRs and runners looks cute & normal


----------



## Liya

I would LOVE to see her with a new hairdo. Bangs, a bob, and/or a different color? *Anything* would look better than this:


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears is all smiles after grabbing a cold drink at Starbucks on Monday (October 11) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop star also became shy with photographers and tried to cover her face with a pastry bag while walking out with her bodyguard.
> 
> Brits Glee episode got record ratings but the Parents Television Council wasnt too thrilled with it!
> 
> They recently blasted it for explicit sexual content and skimpy outfits and called it the worst show of the week.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I like Britney because I love how she doesnt get all primped up just to go out for a coffee or to go shopping. When the time calls for her to look dressy - photo shoots, music awards, tour ect. she gets all done up and looks fabulous. She is a wealthy famous pretty woman yet she is so down to earth at the same time. She looks so un diva like and that is why I love my Brit. I do think however she still has mental issues due to how shielded she is from the public in general (rare tv interviews, TV appearances being short) but that is nothing to be ashamed about as it is not her fault.


----------



## knics33

^I agree! I have come to terms that she just doesn't give a sh*t and commend her for it. You go girl! Let that weave hang out!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Maybe folks just don't feel threatened by her as she looks a mess? I am different- i would rather her (and others) look good, not like they CBA...


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

platinum_girly said:


>



ahh yay! Brit's wearing a bra!!! Good job girl. Now just be consistent about it!


----------



## arnott

knics33 said:


> ^I agree! I have come to terms that she just doesn't give a sh*t and commend her for it. *You go girl! Let that weave hang out!!!*



:lolots:


----------



## YSoLovely

C'mon Daddy Spears! Let that girl spend some of her heart eared dollars on decent extensions. Please. Pretty please?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liya said:


> I would LOVE to see her with a new hairdo. Bangs, a bob, and/or a different color? *Anything* would look better than this:



Oh geez...not her best photo..hehe..


----------



## kmh1190

I think she'd look adorable with one of those pixie cuts.


----------



## platinum_girly

YSoLovely said:


> C'mon Daddy Spears! Let that girl spend some of her heart eared dollars on decent extensions. Please. Pretty please?


 
Those look like clip-ins, done wrong...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She doesn't need them! Wear your hair its natural length Brit!


----------



## DC-Cutie

My girlfriend NaNa that does weaves out of her home for like $100, would LOVE to get a hold of Brit's head - she'd do it for free.

Really, I don't understand why she just doesn't work with what she's got.  A pixie cut would look nice on her..  That bird's nest is not the bizness!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

I like the way she looks... Natural


----------



## lostnexposed

i think her hair is probably longer than a pixie cut now...oh brit brit...just get rid of the weave and let yr real hair shine through


----------



## DivineMissM

lostnexposed said:


> i think her hair is probably longer than a pixie cut now...oh brit brit...just get rid of the weave and let yr real hair shine through




Yeah, but to get the weave out it'll have to be cut.


----------



## Sassys

Britney out getting coffee - 10/19


----------



## YSoLovely

Cute look.


----------



## edsbgrl

YSoLovely said:


> C'mon Daddy Spears! Let that girl spend some of her heart eared dollars on decent extensions. Please. Pretty please?


 
:weird::cry:

Why o why?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sassys said:


> Britney out getting coffee - 10/19




Wonder why she is covering her mouth here..?


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> Britney out getting coffee - 10/19




She looks like she's trying not to barf.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Or covering a cold sore? Lol..


----------



## lostnexposed

I was just about to say the same thing...she's covering her mouth in all the pics. at first i thought she was smoking a cigarette


----------



## platinum_girly

Don't like her "look"
Maybe she got her lips plumped...?


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears finishes dining at Mirabelle restaurant on Thursday (October 21) in West Hollywood.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess conservators have handed several million dollars belonging to the pop star over to financial advisers for investment after a judges approval, TMZ reported last week.
> 
> According to documents filed at Los Angeles County Superior Court, the conservators have received court permission to give control of an unspecified sum to Merrill Lynch and UBS Financial Services to manage.


----------



## pursegrl12

yet another random outfit....


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Week old makeup is bothering me more than her clothes.


----------



## Bag*Snob

One would never guess she had money by the way she looks.


----------



## kmh1190

There's something about her eyes that make me think she's on heavy psychiatric drugs or something-the droopiness of her upper lids, the lack of spark.  IDK, maybe she just had a bad makeup day.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Anyone know what that last bag is?


----------



## knasarae

I agree with you kmh1190


----------



## CoachGirl12

Only thing I like about Brit's last outfit is her long jeans... otherwise she's got it all wrong


----------



## sweetfacespout

I feel bad for her, she looks exhausted and depressed.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears leaves the Marmalade Cafe with her boyfriend Jason Trawick, who left with a bag of leftovers, on Sunday (October 24) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> Last week, the 28-year-old pop princess ate dinner at Mirabelle Restaurant in West Hollywood.
> 
> Britney is currently up for two Peoples Choice Awards! Fans can currently vote to nominate their favorite stars. Britney is being considered for Favorite TV Guest Star for Glee and Favorite Web Celeb!


----------



## sparkle7

For some reason I feel bad for Brit after seeing these recent pics. She looks like and dresses like someone going thru severe depression.


----------



## DivineMissM

sparkle7 said:


> For some reason I feel bad for Brit after seeing these recent pics. She looks like and dresses like someone going thru severe depression.




Agreed.  I wish someone close to her would get her some real help.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears leaves a bakery after getting some sweet treats on Tuesday (October 26) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> Over the weekend, the 28-year-old pop princess went to the Marmalade Cafe in Calabasas for dinner with her boyfriend Jason Trawick, who left with a bag of leftovers.
> 
> Britney took to her blog to stamp a BS label to the story that one of her new songs was leaked, which supposedly infuriated her and her executives at Jive.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^WAY better outfit!


----------



## pursegrl12

^^^finally!!!! cute outfit!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

forget her outfit. She should never leave the house without getting her hair done. period the end


----------



## lostnexposed

and SHE'S WEARING A BRA!!!! and yes..much better outfit..i like the top and the jeans...shoes would have been better with pumps or flats but whatever...it's still cute


----------



## chantal1922

I am willing to overlook the hair this time. She has on a bra and the outfit is decent. Good day for Brit Brit


----------



## DivineMissM

Baby steps!

Now, let's work on that hair and those boots.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't see much life in those eyes.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I wonder if she has to pay for her drinks.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Probably not?


----------



## mcb100

that outfit doesn't look that bad, and she definitely looks to be in a lot better shape than she used to be.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears smiles on her way out of Starbucks after picking up a cold drink on Wednesday (October 27) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> Yesterday, the 28-year-old pop star dropped by a bakery in Beverly Hills to pick up a few treats.
> 
> Brit was flattered when Justin Bieber, whos launching a fragrance collection, recently told WWD he loved the smell of her perfume on girls.
> 
> Awwww! Thanks @justinbieber! So glad you like my perfume on the ladies, Brit tweeted.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Aww, she's cute. One of my favorites


----------



## sweetfacespout

I love Britney, but she always looks so depressed. Not as bad as she did two years ago but still...she looks unhappy which is sad.


----------



## babypie

Fitting in a weekend workout, Britney Spears was spotted leaving the gym with her boyfriend Jason Trawick and her bodyguard in Beverly Hills, CA on Saturday (October 30).


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and her boyfriend, Hollywood agent Jason Trawick, get in a good work-out on Saturday (October 30) at a gym in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess is a big fan of Willow Smiths infectious new song, Whip My Hair.
> 
> Britney tweeted, Have you guys seen Will Smiths daughter @OfficialWillows video? SOOOO CUTE!!!!
> 
> We agree. Adorable!!!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Working out, yay! Maybe she's getting in shape for her next album.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears drops by Barnes & Noble to buy a few CDs with her bodyguard on Monday (November 1) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess picked up four discs, including Lily Allens 2009 album Its Not Me, Its You.
> 
> Brit recently met Jersey Shore star Pauly D in the studio, prompting him to tweet that his life is complete!!!
> 
> Awww nice to meet you too @DJPaulyD. Love the hair, she replied back to him.
> 
> Over the weekend, Brits adorable sons, Sean Preston and Jayden James, went trick or treating with their dad Kevin Federline.


----------



## bagaholic85

lol wtf is that last look brit brit?  

i like her itty bitty cross in the starbucks shots


----------



## CoachGirl12

Britt looks so tired in the last set of pics..... she looks older than her age... also, whats up w/her coach bag looking like something leaked thru? Maybe its just me but I notice two different shades of color on her bag... she doesn't take care of stuff very well, which is a true reflection of how she takes care of her own self...


----------



## platinum_girly

CoachGirl12 said:


> whats up w/her coach bag looking like something leaked thru? Maybe its just me but I notice two different shades of color on her bag....


 
Haha i didn't even notice until you pointed it out. Good eye, it reminds me of the accident that MK had with her green Bal


----------



## CoachGirl12

platinum_girly said:


> Haha i didn't even notice until you pointed it out. Good eye, it reminds me of the accident that MK had with her green Bal


haha, she probably spilled one of her cold Starbuck drinks that she has everyday... LOL... She should just get one of those frap makers or a Starbucks built into her home, I'm sure she can afford it... just like in Austin Powers... LOL


----------



## canada's

she looks so strung out. wow.


----------



## DivineMissM

Disappointing.  She was doing so well.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears gets some shopping in on Tuesday (November 2) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess is seeking protection from a former bodyguard who she is afraid will release some personal information, according to TMZ.
> 
> Fernando Flores, Britneys former bodyguard, has filed his own lawsuit against the singer. He claims that she sexually harassed him by, among other things, walking around her home in the nude.
> 
> Britney is asking that the judge move the case to probate court so that the information in the trial does not go public.
> 
> On Monday (November 1), Britney went shopping for CDs at a local Barnes & Noble


----------



## pursegrl12

honestly, there's really no hope for her without a stylist.


----------



## bagaholic85

^^


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her hair looks a tad better in those recent pictures..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

That last button up shirt is really nice though...


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears does a little shopping at a Neiman Marcus store on Tuesday (November 9) in Canoga Park, Calif.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess is going into the studio on Friday to record a new song for her upcoming album with producers Max Martin and Dr. Luke.
> 
> Brits manager Adam Leber tweeted on her account saying that the song is destined to be a smash!
> 
> Max is the man behind such Britney hits as Baby One More Time and If U Seek Amy, while Dr. Luke produced her song Circus.
> 
> Cant wait to hear the new song!!!
> 
> Last week, Britney did some shopping in Beverly Hills and also picked up some CDs at a Barnes & Noble store.


----------



## Bag Fetish

platinum_girly said:


>



I didnt realize how SMALL this coach bag was until I saw it this past weekend at the outlet.. OH MY.. she must carry nothing in that bag.


----------



## chantal1922

those boots are spicy!


----------



## Jahpson

she has pretty good taste in shoes. B+

love her boots. anybody?


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and boyfriend Jason Trawick head out to The Troubadour on Wednesday (November 10) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> The couple dropped by the music venue, where pop punk band All Time Low was playing with A Rocket to the Moon, City Comma State, and Before You Exit.
> 
> Up next for Brit? Heading into the studio to record some new tracks!
> 
> The pop stars manager, Adam Leber, recently called out a report that some of Britneys demos were lost in a producers house fire.
> 
> More bull$h!t, Adam tweeted on her account.


----------



## DivineMissM

One step forward three steps back.


----------



## Sweetpea83

What the heck is she wearing?!


----------



## platinum_girly

Place your bets: Do we think that she even brushes that hair at all?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Kinda sad.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears bundles up in a long black coat as she goes out to lunch at Crustacean on Thursday (November 11) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess finished her look with cute foldover boots!
> 
> On Wednesday night, Brit stepped out for a night on the town with her boyfriend, Jason Trawick! The twosome visited The Troubador, where All Time Low was playing.
> 
> Tomorrow is a big day for Brit - shell be recording a new song with Max Martin and Dr. Luke!


----------



## YSoLovely

Love her coat and her booties.


----------



## Jahpson

why is she still wearing weaves and extensions? Didn't her hair grow by now?


----------



## Cat

platinum_girly said:


> Place your bets: Do we think that she even brushes that hair at all?


 
I wonder if she can spell "brush", it's more than obvious that she doesn't know how to use one.My cat is better groomed than this woman .
With all the people she has around her 24/7 you'd think someone would speak up and tell her the truth instead of letting her go out in public  day in an day out looking like she just crawled out from under a rock.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> why is she still wearing weaves and extensions? Didn't her hair grow by now?



Britney is one of those women that is so attached to her hair, it's insane!


----------



## chantal1922

I love the coat and booties.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Cat said:


> I wonder if she can spell "brush", it's more than obvious that she doesn't know how to use one.My cat is better groomed than this woman .
> With all the people she has around her 24/7 you'd think someone would speak up and tell her the truth instead of letting her go out in public  day in an day out looking like she just crawled out from under a rock.



Maybe she just doesn't care. People who just don't give a f*ck DO exist. I don't think it's a huge deal or a tragedy that her hair is so bad. If it doesn't bother her, it doesn't bother me


----------



## hugable

chantal1922 said:


> I love the coat and booties.


Me too!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

chantal1922 said:


> I love the coat and booties.


 
Ditto.  But those sunnies have got to go... they look 'off'.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears treats her son Sean Preston to some frozen yogurt at Menchies on Saturday (November 13) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> Sean seemed to enjoy it so much that he got some on his nose. Cute!
> 
> The day before, the 28-year-old pop star was in the studio working on a brand new track.
> 
> Just finished recording a monster with @TheDoctorLuke and #MaxMartin. Get ready, she tweeted.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Whats she hiding,The camel toe or a baby bump? I mean brit has never been one o hide her *stuff*
On a positive note.. she brushed her hair 


platinum_girly said:


>


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears grabs a frozen treat at Menchies with her son Jayden James on Sunday (November 14) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> Later, Britney took Jayden to Toys R Us for some shopping.
> 
> The day before, the 28-year-old pop princess brought her other son Sean Preston to the same shop for some treats.
> 
> Looks like Brit and her boys love having frozen yogurt. Yum!
> 
> Britney has been hard at work in the studio recording new music and on Friday (November 12), she tweeted saying she just recorded a monster track.
> 
> We cant wait to hear it!


----------



## english_girl_900

^^^ *facepalm*


----------



## knics33

Aw these last set of pics are cute. Her boys are adorbale - Jayden looks just like her!


----------



## vuittonprincess

I can't get over how deeply sad her eyes look in seriously every picture.. even when she's smiling. I thought she was kind of on an even keel at this point? I mean in some pictures she honestly looks like she needs to be rescued from it all  And I do agree with someone who mentioned that how she dresses and cares for her stuff truely reflects how she cares for herself..


----------



## YSoLovely

vuittonprincess said:


> I can't get over how deeply sad her eyes look in seriously every picture.. even when she's smiling. I thought she was kind of on an even keel at this point? I mean in some pictures she honestly looks like she needs to be rescued from it all  And I do agree with someone who mentioned that how she dresses and cares for her stuff truely reflects how she cares for herself..



I agree with you. If it wasn't for her boys, I'd say she should go back to Louisiana, far away from all the Hollywood madness, the paparazzi, the people. Maybe not forever, but for an extended period of time.


----------



## DivineMissM

vuittonprincess said:


> I can't get over how deeply sad her eyes look in seriously every picture.. even when she's smiling. I thought she was kind of on an even keel at this point? I mean in some pictures she honestly looks like she needs to be rescued from it all  And I do agree with someone who mentioned that how she dresses and cares for her stuff truely reflects how she cares for herself..



  I know.  She looks so incredibly sad and hopeless, all the time.  And I'm not saying that to be mean.  I really want her to get help.  If she doesn't, things will not end well for her.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Of course she's got her issues, but honestly I think it's the lifestyle. Being chased, hounded, followed, NOTHING you do is truly for yourself and by yourself....... JFC, that would do anyone in, especially after how long she's been dealing with it...


----------



## Sweetpea83

YSoLovely said:


> Love her coat and her booties.




Me too!

I want that coat..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think she looks good:


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears leaves BCBG after an afternoon of shopping at the Westfield Topanga on Monday (November 15) in Woodland Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess was joined by her assistant Brett, who carried several bags, and a bodyguard.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Brit grabbed some Starbucks then headed into the recording studio.
> 
> People reports Britneys parents, Lynne and Jamie Spears, are reconciling eight years after they got divorced.
> 
> They are back together and are doing well and happy, says a source. [They're] not remarried but back together.


----------



## Jahpson

will britney's real hair please stand up


----------



## DivineMissM

Jahpson said:


> will britney's real hair please stand up



  And bring a bar of soap.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears walks around the Calabasas Commons shopping center with an iced coffee on Tuesday (November 16) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess checked out the holiday lights display at the mall while doing some shopping.
> 
> The day before, Britney got her coffee fix while on the way to the studio and later did some shopping at BCBG with her bodyguard and assistant in tow.
> 
> According to People, Britneys divorced parents Lynne and Jamie Spears are currently reconciling their relationship.


----------



## Jahpson

i hate boots at that length. makes no sense


----------



## knasarae

I'm sorry....I really try to let a lot of stuff with Brit slide but gosh. I realize she "doesn't care" but even other celebs with a more laid back, casual style or ones who are spotted out in sweats a lot (Megan Fox for example) look more put together. She just looks so haphazzard. Lol. Oh Brit Brit, how you fascinate me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jahpson said:


> i hate boots at that length. makes no sense




I agree....


----------



## Lush Life

Britney is starting to remind me of Marilyn Monroe--a star with some serious emotional problems that will never be treated properly because she is cash cow for too many people.


----------



## hugable

Lush Life said:


> Britney is starting to remind me of Marilyn Monroe--a star with some serious emotional problems that will never be treated properly because she is cash cow for too many people.


Oh, this makes me sad.  Reminds me of Michael Jackson all over again with all those enabling people.  :cry:


----------



## DivineMissM

hugable said:


> Oh, this makes me sad.  Reminds me of Michael Jackson all over again with all those enabling people.  :cry:



  Yep.  It's really sad.  I don't think anyone in her life truly cares about her, except her sister and her boys of course.  Everyone else sees meal ticket.  Gosh, I'd be depressed too.    She really needs to go away and lay low.  The problem is, she doesn't really know anything but this lifestyle so the thought of being alone is scary to her. (IMO, of course)


----------



## *want it all*

Well dang, this is just depressing...    I remember the Britney back in the hey day...such a chipper girl with so much light in her eyes.  Everything was new and fresh for her.  To think she suffered a meltdown, went through that quickie marriage with that school friend, got divorced from KFed, etc., at her young age...wow, what a journey.  I really hope Britney can pull it together.  Sometimes I really wonder, but as they say, you gotta have faith.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears grabs lunch with her assistant and bodyguard at California Pizza Kitchen on Monday (November 22) in Tarzana, Calif.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop princess then got her caffeine fix by heading to Starbucks for a cold drink.
> 
> Brits team recently set the record about rumors she was going to star in another reality show.
> 
> BS ALERT! her website says about the reports.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Ooh I like that coat!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I think this next album and promotion era for her will really show if she's "better." During the Circus promo, tour, etc she was pretty guarded. No real interviews, went on to tour so no promotion. I think she only did one US TV performance.

I don't think she can do that again with her upcoming album.


----------



## chantal1922

*want it all* said:


> Well dang, this is just depressing...  *  I remember the Britney back in the hey day...such a chipper girl with so much light in her eye*s.  Everything was new and fresh for her.  To think she suffered a meltdown, went through that quickie marriage with that school friend, got divorced from KFed, etc., at her young age...wow, what a journey.  I really hope Britney can pull it together.  Sometimes I really wonder, but as they say, you gotta have faith.


A few weeks ago I watched a few of her older videos on you tube. She seemed so alive. Now she looks so dead in the eyes. Like she is just going through the motions. Poor thing. In other news I like her coat.


----------



## BellaLuella

HalcyonGirl said:


> I think this next album and promotion era for her will really show if she's "better." During the Circus promo, tour, etc she was pretty guarded. No real interviews, went on to tour so no promotion. I think she only did one US TV performance.
> 
> I don't think she can do that again with her upcoming album.



I don't think she will be doing that much interviews, very selected group. Prob another documentary. They did state that the Circus tour was the last one for awhile and it makes sense since  both boys will be in school full time soon. Who knows though.  Can't wait for the new album, I hope its like blackout 2.0.


----------



## knasarae

Eeuw! What happened to that bag???


----------



## chantal1922

damn brit brit murdered that bag


----------



## divadivine682

I think its time Brit gave that bag a proper burial........may it RIP.


----------



## scarlet555

^^Yeah...  It's time...


----------



## buzzytoes

chantal1922 said:


> A few weeks ago I watched a few of her older videos on you tube. She seemed so alive. Now she looks so dead in the eyes. Like she is just going through the motions. Poor thing. In other news I like her coat.


 
I agree. Ever since she did that documentary thing for MTV I have looked at her in a whole different light. I think the word that comes to the forefront for me is "lonely." She doesn't seem to enjoy her life at all.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears takes her two sons, Jayden James and Sean Preston, for a burger run with boyfriend Jason Trawick at Sonic on Sunday (November 28) in Kentwood, Louisiana.
> 
> The same day, the pop stars younger sister Jamie Lynn also visited a Sonic drive-thru with a friend.
> 
> Britney, 28, and Jamie Lynn, 19, were back home for Thanksgiving.
> 
> In Kentwood for the holiday. Happy turkey to you and yours! Dont eat too much, Britney tweeted.
> 
> Also pictured: Brits mom Lynne and dad Jamie, who carried Jamie Lynns 2-year-old daughter Maddie.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and her boyfriend Jason Trawick arrive at LAX airport from Louisiana with her two boys Sean Preston and Jayden James on Sunday (November 28).
> 
> On Saturday, the 28-year-old pop princess was spotted in Kentwood, Louisiana at her favorite drive-in burger chain, Sonic.
> 
> Britney spent Thanksgiving with her parents Lynne and Jamie Spears, along with her children and boyfriend. Last week, Lynne Spears lost an effort to convince a California appeals court to toss a defamation claim made by the singers former manager, Sam Lufti.


----------



## Sweetpea83

buzzytoes said:


> I agree. Ever since she did that documentary thing for MTV I have looked at her in a whole different light. I think the word that comes to the forefront for me is "lonely." She doesn't seem to enjoy her life at all.




I got the same impression from watching that documentary..so sad..


----------



## BudgetBeauty

buzzytoes said:


> I agree. Ever since she did that documentary thing for MTV I have looked at her in a whole different light. I think the word that comes to the forefront for me is "lonely." She doesn't seem to enjoy her life at all.


 
I agree. In the documentary, she was so overjoyed to get to ride alone in her car for half an hour. I found that so depressing. She just looks empty inside.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm going to die if I don't get more info on her new album soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yajaira

BudgetBeauty said:


> I agree. In the documentary, she was so overjoyed to get to ride alone in her car for half an hour. I found that so depressing. She just looks empty inside.



What! when was this on>?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^It's been a good while since I've seen it..a year or two? I could be wrong..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Cute kids. Alot of time she looks like she is being led around so it is Good to see her with them.


----------



## Jeneen

Poor kids look so tired. I wish the Paps wouldn't flash cameras in their faces like that when it is obvious they are scared or trying to nap.


----------



## mcb100

she looks really good in the above pics with her sons, except for that beaten up bag. i saw that documentary though a while ago and felt bad for her. it must be hard to go through life as a celeb with everyone watching you.


----------



## DivineMissM

mcb100 said:


> she looks really good in the above pics with her sons, except for that beaten up bag. i saw that documentary though a while ago and felt bad for her. it must be hard to go through life as a celeb with everyone watching you.



  Not only that, but not being able to trust anyone.  Both of her parents see $$ when they look at her, then there's Kevin, and everyone else.  I don't think she has a true friend on this earth.    Everyone wants something from her.  Remember her song "Lucky"?  I know she didn't write it, but I think there's a lot of truth in it.    

ETA:  I tried to c&p the lyrics but formatting isn't working for me, and I don't have the patience to do all the html.  http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/britneyspears/lucky.html


----------



## `JeNNY

Are you guys talking about the documentary on MTV when she was releasing the In The Zone album? Because I remember seeing that one and thinking the same thing... she seemed really lonely and sad.
It really stood out @ the time because IMO she was at her most beautiful and had just made a track with Madonna -- you would think she would feel on top of the world.

Anyway I wish her the best and look foward to any new material she has in the works!​


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she really been laying down low...


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and boyfriend Jason Trawick hop in his Mercedes and leave the William Morris Endeavor Entertainment Agency on Wednesday (December 1) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 28-year-old pop star visited Jason at his office, the same day her team blasted a tabloid report claiming he was physically abusive towards her.
> 
> Brits people called the report irresponsible statements and defamatory and said her lawyers would be taking legal action.
> 
> FYI: Britney turns 29 tomorrow (December 2). Happy early birthday, Brit!!!


----------



## bisousx

DivineMissM said:


> Not only that, but not being able to trust anyone.  Both of her parents see $$ when they look at her, then there's Kevin, and everyone else.  I don't think she has a true friend on this earth.    Everyone wants something from her.  Remember her song "Lucky"?  I know she didn't write it, but I think there's a lot of truth in it.
> 
> ETA:  I tried to c&p the lyrics but formatting isn't working for me, and I don't have the patience to do all the html.  http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/britneyspears/lucky.html



I've never thought about that... how true. Life imitates art... sad


----------



## Sweetpea83

Happy bday Brit Brit!


----------



## DivineMissM

platinum_girly said:


>



  I see hints of a smile!!  Yay!      Happy Birthday Brit!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Happy B-day Brit! How old is she now? 

__________________

Her response to rumors of Jason Alexander abusing her:






Well then.


----------



## bisousx

29


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Thanks. I thought she should be knocking on 30 by now.


----------



## bisousx

I know.. scary how time flies!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

A feel a kinship with her because we're five months apart. Doesn't make sense, it's just a birthday, just an age, but still


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't like her or her music for the most part. But GO BRITNEY. I think she has been behaving that way pretty much since she has gotten "better".


----------



## chantal1922

lol tell 'em Brit Brit!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and Jason Trawick arrive in Mexico on a private plane on Sunday (December 5).
> 
> The pop princess celebrated her 29th birthday last week and shared that she and Jason would be going on a romantic getaway together to celebrate the occasion!
> 
> Brit recently announced that her new album will be out in March! I am in L-O-V-E with it! she wrote. Cant wait to hear it!!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears is escorted by her bodyguard into a recording studio on Tuesday (December 7) in Santa Monica, Calif.
> 
> The day before, Britney did some retail therapy while shopping around Los Angeles.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess just returned from a trip to Mexico with her boyfriend Jason Trawick, where they celebrated her birthday.
> 
> Brit turned 29 on December 2nd! She started her celebrations by announcing to her Twitter followers that her next album will be released in March.





















YAY, Brit FINALLY got herself a new bag!!!


----------



## DivineMissM

platinum_girly said:


> YAY, Brit FINALLY got herself a new bag!!!



  New bag - check
New shoes - check
Somewhat clean looking hair - check
Matching/clean/appropriate clothes - check

 Christmas has come early my friends!


----------



## *Lo

Britney....GAGA...Beyonce.....there sure are gonna be alot of dance songs out this year


----------



## knics33

^I know I am SO excited!!! I will give Britney one thing... she definitely knows cute jeans/which styles look good on her body.


----------



## lostnexposed

yayy..cant wait for a new album..im guessing the single will drop around jan or feb?


----------



## YSoLovely

^^Rumor has it Jan 3rd is the day!


----------



## hugable

So glad hair is not greasy..she looks clean again.  So nice to see she maybe has retired her coach bag?  It really has seen better days.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

knics33 said:


> I will give Britney one thing... she definitely knows cute jeans/which styles look good on her body.



Yes! SHe looks SO good in those jeans and boots. She knows how to wear a great pair of pants


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears had a great birthday getaway with beau Jason Trawick!
> 
> The pop princess celebrated her 29th birthday in Conchas Chinas, Mexico at a private villa.
> 
> Jason surprised Britney with a red velvet cake shipped in from Los Angeles and with all sorts of surprises throughout her special weekend.
> 
> My birthday weekend away with Jason was amazing, Brit told Us Weekly. Best birthday of my life!



Awww


----------



## yajaira

no news on brit?


----------



## yajaira

nada!? enserio?!                     chinga se te puta madre


i cant belave no news!


----------



## YSoLovely

^^She's in the studio working hard on her new album!


----------



## PrincessGina

yajaira said:


> enserio?! chinga se te puta madre


 
??


----------



## yajaira

PrincessGina said:


> ??


its spanish


----------



## Sweetpea83

yajaira said:


> nada!? enserio?!                     chinga se te puta madre
> 
> 
> i cant belave no news!




LOL..I know what that means..


----------



## PrincessGina

yajaira said:


> its spanish



i know.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears makes her way through JFK International Airport on Thursday (December 23) in New York City.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess was joined by her boyfriend, Jason Trawick, who carried two gift bags!
> 
> Brit and her family are already in the holiday spirit! Just went to my boys Christmas show. CUTEST.THING..EVER! -Brit, she tweeted last week.
> 
> FYI: Brits sweatshirt is from Shirt Off My Back, a charity movement that gives children in Africa uniforms for every item of clothing purchased.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears sits in the passenger seat of her Mercedez-Benz SUV and goes for a ride with boyfriend Jason Trawick on Monday (December 27) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> Whatd everyone get? Anyone get a lump of coal? the 29-year-old pop star tweeted on Christmas morning.
> 
> Lyrics for Brits reported new song, Hold It Against Me, has been making the rounds on the Internet lately.
> 
> Britney also recently prompted some engagement buzz after tweeting a holiday photo with Santa Claus and a silver band around her ring finger.
> 
> No word yet on whether or not the rumors are true!


----------



## Jahpson

nice truck!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Get ready to hear a new tune from Britney Spears!
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess will premiere her brand-new track, Hold It Against Me next Friday (January 7), EW (via MTV News) reports.
> 
> The Dr. Luke and Max Martin-produced song has a unique beat, according to Sharon Dastur, the program director for New Yorks Z100.
> 
> [It has] this infectious bass beat beneath the song. Plus, the hook is just amazing, she revealed.
> 
> Earlier this week, the rumored lyrics for Hold It Against Me hit the web.
> 
> Dr. Luke also tweeted, The guitar donated for charity in sweden was used on britneys 1st single.
> 
> ARE YOU EXCITED for Britneys new song?


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears sports a pink knit headband while heading to the movies on Tuesday (January 4) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess was joined by a bodyguard and her assistant Brett on the movie outing.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Brit went for a fresh manicure at a nail salon in Calabasas.
> 
> Britneys new single Hold It Against Me is going to be released later this month. Still waiting for an official release date!


----------



## knics33

^She looks really cute minus the headband, but it was probably somewhat cold so I'll giver her credit lol. I LOVE the bag- the leather looks amazing. I seriously can't wait for her new single to drop .


----------



## platinum_girly

> Check out the latest rumored demo leak of Britney Spears new single Hold It Against Me off of her upcoming album, executive produced by hitmakers Max Martin and Dr. Luke. (Its clearly not Britney singing on the track  but sounds like Ke$ha strangely enough.)
> 
> The next time you hear this song, the production, vocal and structure will sound very different, UKs PopJustice writes of the demo leak. And you dont have very long to wait.
> 
> Check out the new rumored Britney Spears Hold It Against Me Lyrics!
> 
> So if I said I want your body now, would you hold it against me?


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears looks refreshed after a pampering session at a nail salon following a day at the recording studio on Friday (January 7) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess is gearing up for the release of her new single Hold It Against Me, which will hit iTunes and radio waves on Tuesday (January 11)!
> 
> Britney tweeted the cover artwork for the single to her fans after an early demo of the song leaked onto the internet.


 





















Source: JustJared


----------



## Bag Fetish

I think she should take those extensions out and let her hair relax for a while. I needs a nice style .. she has rocked a short style before and looks great.  


Please Brit....


----------



## CobaltBlu

she doesnt look refreshed to me. poor thing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks cute there..minus the bad hair..


----------



## mcb100

she looks better in the recent pics. as for hair, she had a short hairstyle in her music video Lucky and i know she was a lot younger back then but it still looked great on her. Maybe not super short, but a few inches off might be nice.


----------



## MillerRocks

the sadness in her eyes is so deep.  Sometimes i think that maybe she just has the droop (for lack of a better discription) in them naturally but then I look back at her younger pre breakdown pics and her eyes dont look sad. I hope she is happy, no matter how she seems to appear.


----------



## candypants1100

i'm excited for her new music.... (closet britney fan for life!)


----------



## Belle49

^^ same here I'm a fan for life. I can't wait till Tuesday


----------



## missgiannina

Belle49 said:


> ^^ same here I'm a fan for life. I can't wait till Tuesday



 im super excited


----------



## kirsten

MillerRocks said:


> the sadness in her eyes is so deep.  Sometimes i think that maybe she just has the droop (for lack of a better discription) in them naturally but then I look back at her younger pre breakdown pics and her eyes dont look sad. I hope she is happy, no matter how she seems to appear.



I think it is just the droop in her eyes. Her youngest son Jayden has the same eyes and I've always thought he looked sad.


----------



## bisousx

I'm thinking it's more like the meds she's on. I know a few people on antidepressants and their personalities have flatlined a bit.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears runs errands with her son Jayden James on Sunday (January 9) in Woodland Hills, Calif.
> 
> The day before, the 29-year-old pop princess brought her other son Sean to a birthday party in Los Angeles. Earlier in the weekend, Brit went for a pampering session after a day at the recording studio.
> 
> Britneys new single Hold It Against Me will be released at midnight on Tuesday. Are you getting excited yet??? Check out the cover art for the single!





















Source: JustJared


----------



## YSoLovely

OMG! Her weave is so so so so bad.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears helps her son, Sean, out of the car as they hit up a birthday party at Bright Child on Saturday (January 8) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess dressed Sean, 5, in a hoodie with a sportscoat - too cute!
> 
> Tuesday is a big day for Britney - her highly anticipated new single, Hold It Against Me, will be released! Check out the cover art if you havent seen it yet.




















Source: JustJared


----------



## knasarae

Those boys are adorable.


----------



## Belle49

I LOVE her new single!! LOVE


----------



## knasarae

MillerRocks said:


> the sadness in her eyes is so deep.  Sometimes i think that maybe she just has the droop (for lack of a better discription) in them naturally but then I look back at her younger pre breakdown pics and her eyes dont look sad. I hope she is happy, no matter how she seems to appear.


 


kirsten said:


> I think it is just the droop in her eyes. Her youngest son Jayden has the same eyes and I've always thought he looked sad.


 


bisousx said:


> I'm thinking it's more like the meds she's on. I know a few people on antidepressants and their personalities have flatlined a bit.


 
I also think the way she wears her eye makeup doesn't help.  A lot of times it just looks dark and gaunt.


----------



## JazzyJaz

She looks so sad.  The boys are getting really big.


----------



## wordpast

Has anyone heard the new song? I tried to click on a few links and it wouldn't play for me.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

You can listen to her new single here. And buy it tonight at midnight from iTunes!
http://zasmagazine.com/2011/01/britney-spears-hold-it-against-me/

I didn't really like it on first listen but the breakdown and ending of the song are pretty much perfection.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

So she has a new song? Britney is one of the few artists that can drop a new song. Go on maybe 1 show to promote it. Drop the album and sell out concerts all over the world.

Now that is impressive. Unlike alot of her so called peers in the industry. She has a HARD CORE fan base.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I hope she does more promotion this time around. You're right though, she can do nothing and her albums top the charts. Her fan base is intensely devoted to her.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears new song is finally here!
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess Hold It Against Me leaked online early Monday morning (January 10).
> 
> READ: Britney Spears Hold It Against Me Lyrics
> 
> The hot hot hot track was produced by Dr. Luke and Max Martin and is off Brits upcoming studio album, scheduled for release in March.
> 
> Over the weekend, Brit ran errands with her son, Jayden James, and attended a birthday party with her older son, Sean Preston!


----------



## wordpast

HalcyonGirl said:


> You can listen to her new single here. And buy it tonight at midnight from iTunes!
> http://zasmagazine.com/2011/01/britney-spears-hold-it-against-me/
> 
> I didn't really like it on first listen but the breakdown and ending of the song are pretty much perfection.



Thanks! Gonna take a listen...


----------



## GOMAVS41

Not as good as "Slave for U", "Me Against the Music", "Gimme More" or "Womanizer. The only good part about that song is the dubstep breakdown. The rest of it is the same tired Max Martin-ish pop crap that all the pop girls are doing now. I was hoping she would do more music like Blackout.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

LOVE her William Rast Savoy!!! i have the same ones!


----------



## boslvuton

OMG I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEE her new song its pretty amazing.  Such a fun dance song!!!


----------



## kirsten

bisousx said:


> I'm thinking it's more like the meds she's on. I know a few people on antidepressants and their personalities have flatlined a bit.



Well that is their personality but from my experience and actually being on an antidepressant, I don't notice a difference in my personality at all except I am happier and positive thinking. I think I actually have more energy too. Taking them definitely beats being severely depressed that is for sure. But you can't even see someone's personality by looking at them, especially pictures, which is all we are doing at Britney. Britney has always hated how the paparazzi always follow her, so for her not to smile and look miserable being photographed seems perfectly normal to me.


----------



## justkell

IMO she isn't mentally capable of doing proper promotion. That's why with her last album the only thing she did was go on Good Morning America. And even on there she didn't say much. She's not good when having to talk to people. Never has been. But, ever since her "breakdown" she is really cut off from the public. 

I went to her concert when she had to Dream within a Dream tour, which was 2002 maybe. She addressed the crowd maybe 3 times and only saying a sentence each time. If anyone remembers her DWAD concert that was broadcast on HBO, she said the exact same things at my concert that she did on tv. She never gets personal with the crowd. 

I think after that tour and once she met Kevin, she was ready to settle down. She didn't have the same spark in her eye for performing when she did her next tour, the Black Onyx Hotel tour. And that tour ended up getting cut short because of knee injury. Even when she came back with the Circus tour, after seeing youtube clips of it, and her performances of the songs on Good Morning America, you could just tell she's not into it much anymore. I didn't even get tickets to see it live because I felt she wasn't putting her all into it. 

You can even see it in her eyes when she smiles. Her face may be smiling, but her eyes are just not happy. In her older pictures, her whole face lit up when she smiled. But now, she just smiles. I don't know if it's cause of the all the meds she's on. 

Again, this is all just my honest opinion. I've always been a huge Britney fan. Still am. But, her heart isn't into her career as much as it used to be. And I feel sad for her.


----------



## chantal1922

I am not a fan of the new song but I am looking forward to the new album.


----------



## chantal1922

justkell said:


> IMO she isn't mentally capable of doing proper promotion. That's why with her last album the only thing she did was go on Good Morning America. And even on there she didn't say much. She's not good when having to talk to people. Never has been. But, ever since her "breakdown" she is really cut off from the public.
> 
> I went to her concert when she had to Dream within a Dream tour, which was 2002 maybe. She addressed the crowd maybe 3 times and only saying a sentence each time. If anyone remembers her DWAD concert that was broadcast on HBO, she said the exact same things at my concert that she did on tv. She never gets personal with the crowd.
> 
> I think after that tour and once she met Kevin, she was ready to settle down. She didn't have the same spark in her eye for performing when she did her next tour, the Black Onyx Hotel tour. And that tour ended up getting cut short because of knee injury.* Even when she came back with the Circus tour, after seeing youtube clips of it, and her performances of the songs on Good Morning America, you could just tell she's not into it much anymore.* I didn't even get tickets to see it live because I felt she wasn't putting her all into it.
> 
> *You can even see it in her eyes when she smiles. Her face may be smiling, but her eyes are just not happy. In her older pictures, her whole face lit up when she smile*d. But now, she just smiles. I don't know if it's cause of the all the meds she's on.
> 
> Again, this is all just my honest opinion. I've always been a huge Britney fan. Still am. But, her heart isn't into her career as much as it used to be. And I feel sad for her.


I have noticed this too. I wonder if she has any interest in her career or if her people are pushing her. She seems to just go through the motions. She does not have that spark she use to.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chantal1922 said:


> I have noticed this too. I wonder if she has any interest in her career or if her people are pushing her. She seems to just go through the motions. She does not have that spark she use to.


 
I don't think she has that spark.  You can see it in her eyes - they're almost void of any emotions.

Poor girl.  If any parents want to see what can happen when you push young kids into adult Hollywood, just take a look at her life.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree with all of this.


----------



## wordpast

I listened to the song a few times and I really like it! For me it was one of those songs that you have to listen to a few times to like.


----------



## justkell

The one thing that was very telling for me was when Britney was up performing on stage on the Circus tour and a guy had gotten on stage with her and was just dancing a decent amount of space away from her and when she saw him she stopped what she was doing and just started shaking her hand at him like going "no no no no, just go away, please go away". To me right there, that shows how bad she is mentally. There are occurences all the time on tours where someone gets on the stage just to dance around or what not and when the performer sees it they either dance with them or have a good time with them for a minute or two, or security just gets them off. But regardless, the performer isn't really phased by it. Seeing Britney like that just showed me how bad off she is. She's always been sheltered in life but now I think she's extremely sheltered and it's because she's not mentally capable of interacting with the public. And I feel really bad for her. She should not be continuing in this very public business if she's that unwell.


----------



## DivineMissM

chantal1922 said:


> I have noticed this too. I wonder if she has any interest in her career or if her people are pushing her. She seems to just go through the motions. She does not have that spark she use to.



  I agree.  I think she's so over it.  She's been performing at a high level for a very long time, and started at a very sensitive time in a girl's life.  I think she just wants to live a normal, quiet life, but at the same time she doesn't know how.  Ya know?  Plus, everyone around her sees her as a cash cow so you know they're not going to help her get out of the spotlight.  I do not envy her, that's for sure.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think she would know how to live the simple life but the machine will not let her. If she was in her right mind and had custody of her kids I think she would have left Hollywood by now.


----------



## scarlet555

There are rumors she is performing at the Grammy's. Any truth to it?


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears arrives at a dance studio for some rehearsal on Tuesday (January 11) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess is rumored to perform on this years Grammy Awards show, but her reps have told OK!, We have not confirmed a performance at the Grammys at this time.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess new single Hold It Against Me is already breaking records on its first day of release.
> 
> After dropping early on Monday (January 10), the song shattered all previous records for the most number of radio spins for a first or one-day at both Mediabase and BDS.
> 
> Britneys new song also jumped to the top of the iTunes singles chart shortly after being released. Congrats Brit!





















Source: JustJared


----------



## Bag Fetish

anyone think maybe she is just wearing a hear piece?   I mean with all her money lord knows she could have the best hair stylist put those extensions in.


----------



## platinum_girly

^They do look clip in


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is consistent when it comes to her hair. She just doesn't give a damn. I'm not mad at her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Agreed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Britney needs to go vist Shaniqua over off Crenshaw, she'll hook her weave up something FIERCE!  No tracks shown or anything...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> She is consistent when it comes to her hair. She just doesn't give a damn. I'm not mad at her.


 
I also agree.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree about Britney's star power. When she is on her game. It is second to none.
****
The Chicken Fried Factor
Last month when the Grammy nominations were announced, and everyone was talking about Justin Bieber on the Best New Artist list, I wrote the following: 

The Grammy nominations were announced last night. Justin Bieber, not surprisingly, was nominated for Best New Artist. Like Britney Spears who did not end up winning the award. If youre only 14 years old right now, you may argue that Bieber is way bigger than Britney ever was. You would be mistaken. There is and was no bigger than Britney when Britney was BRITNEY. The closest Bieber can come to this is, maybe, a tie.

No matter how badly she f-cks up, and how much fun we have over her f-ck ups, I have always contended that Britney is what none of her peers, and most of the current crop of child factory twats, could be. If there ever was a star that had IT, IT is Britney. And IT means that you stick around, that you take your fans with you, that they start at 14 and continue to 24 and 34 and beyond. Avril, who sold SO many records, couldnt do it. Christina has not proved she can do it. And it is certainly not a slamdunk that Justin Bieber will be able to do it. 

But Britney, she continues to do it. 

The new single Hold It Against Me is a smash, breaking records for downloads and radio play. Let me repeat: breaking records for downloads and radio play. I LOVE THIS SONG. I can run to this song. I can roll down the windows in the car and bop to the song. I can have a dance party in the living room to this song. Its a strong, strong song yes. But it has the added value of being a strong song BY BRITNEY SPEARS. Britney is always a factor. 

And while others have to cart out their asses on carpets and shows and up in your face, tricked out and tucked in packaging, to move their products, all Britney had to do was tease it on Twitter and it exploded on iTunes. 

Heres a girl with a permanently busted weave and a chicken fried brain, and shes still tearing it up. Thats what they keep trying to find, in their Disney laboratories, at the mall at the talent searches, this is what theyre looking for, what they want to bottle. And stillthey havent found it. 

Meanwhile, the Original Britney is rumoured to be performing this track at the Grammys. According to Perez Hilton, where the report originated, her reps kinda denied it, but not really: 

"We have not confirmed a performance at the Grammys at this time."

Please. We all win if Britney performs at the Grammys. Flying nails! 

She was spotted at a dance studio yesterday. Rehearsing? 

Cause you feel like paradise. And I need a vacation tonight. 

http://www.laineygossip.com/Britney...rform_at_Grammys_12jan11.aspx?CatID=0&CelID=0


----------



## justkell

I feel like Britney isn't good enough for the Grammy's. Perfect example is when she was up for best artist. She showed up glammed out the nines, thinking she had it in the bag since she was the biggest thing out there at the time. But the Grammy's always prove, they prefer talent over popularity. Which is why Christina Aguilera took home the award. Don't get me wrong. I think the old Britney used to kill it when she performed. But, her lip syncing dance routines are not for the Grammy's. They're better for either the VMA's or the American Music Awards. Especially now since she only goes through the motions when she performs.


----------



## GOMAVS41

Britney hasn't been right since she met K-Fed and had that knee injury. I will buy her albums because they are fun to dance around to, but I'd never pay money to see her live. She's probably the laziest performer out there. But I like her.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^



sweetpea83 i love your profile pic .. best two combinations ever a chanel bag and starbucks coffee


----------



## Touch

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Britney needs to go vist Shaniqua over off Crenshaw, she'll hook her weave up something FIERCE! No tracks shown or anything...


thank you! she'd charge all of $30 for it too. I feel no shame in admitting there are certain neighbourhoods I only go to to get my weave did, and only before dark


----------



## MichelleAntonia

justkell said:


> I feel like Britney isn't good enough for the Grammy's. Perfect example is when she was up for best artist. She showed up glammed out the nines, thinking she had it in the bag since she was the biggest thing out there at the time. But the Grammy's always prove, they prefer talent over popularity. Which is why Christina Aguilera took home the award. Don't get me wrong. I think the old Britney used to kill it when she performed. But, her lip syncing dance routines are not for the Grammy's. They're better for either the VMA's or the American Music Awards. Especially now since she only goes through the motions when she performs.




But the Grammys are a complete joke and have been for a very long time. Also, Britney might not be as technically good of a singer than Christina, but it's clear that Britney has a certain talent that Christina doesn't. Call it the 'x factor', charisma, ease and connection with the audience, whatever it is.. there's a reason ppl go apesh*t when Britney releases something new, while only the diehard fans truly care when Xtina cooks something up...


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears drops by the dance studio then heads over to the salon on Wednesday (January 12) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess new single, Hold It Against Me, was officially released on Tuesday and is already a smash hit!
> 
> The track was no. 1 on iTunes and set a new record for first-day radio spins.
> 
> Seriously, I have the best fans ever. I love you all so much!! Everything I do is for you! xoxo, Brit tweeted.
























Source: JustJared


----------



## Sweetpea83

shoptilludrop4 said:


> sweetpea83 i love your profile pic .. best two combinations ever a chanel bag and starbucks coffee




Hey thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> But the Grammys are a complete joke and have been for a very long time. Also, Britney might not be as technically good of a singer than Christina, but it's clear that Britney has a certain talent that Christina doesn't.* Call it the 'x factor', charisma, ease and connection with the audience, whatever it is.. there's a reason ppl go apesh*t when Britney releases something new, while only the diehard fans truly care when Xtina cooks something up*...


 
I agree.  Also, she has great people behind her.  Her management/PR team works damn hard!  She has put out a new single without a drop of publicity or rounds to various news outlets, talkshows, etc..

I think people are rooting for Britney, whereas we're just tired of hearing the same old talk from Xtina - her sexual feelings, broken marriage, etc..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her management and PR are the gift and the curse. 

Britney has never been a grammy darling. So the rumor is an interesting one.


----------



## Belle49

Hell nowadays they all lip sync at the grammy's.


----------



## knasarae

MichelleAntonia said:


> But the Grammys are a complete joke and have been for a very long time. Also, Britney might not be as technically good of a singer than Christina, but it's clear that Britney has a certain talent that Christina doesn't. Call it the 'x factor', charisma, ease and connection with the audience, whatever it is.. there's a reason ppl go apesh*t when Britney releases something new, while only the diehard fans truly care when Xtina cooks something up...


 
I really agree with this. But I admit I don't like her new single.  I'm not a huge Brit fan... got a couple songs on my iPod.  But I would like to see her turn it around.


----------



## legaldiva

I want to see Britney perform and WIN at this year's Grammys.  

It's true--Britney's got some kind of "je ne sais quoi" and I cannot get enough of her.  Busted weave and all.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She isn't nominated.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears steps out of her car on Thursday (January 13) and heads to a recording studio in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess has been gearing up to shoot the music video for her latest hit, Hold It Against Me!
> 
> Brits manager, Adam Leber, recently shared that he thinks the video will be a huge success. Went 2 dance rehearsals yesterday with @BritneySpears & @brianfriedman. HIAM video is going to be incredible to say the least. More to come, he tweeted yesterday.





















Source: JustJared


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears makes a pit stop at McDonalds for a quick bathroom break on Saturday (January 15) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess brought along a bodyguard, her son Sean Preston, and boyfriend Jason Trawick.
> 
> After Brits hit song Hold It Against Me, shot to the top of iTunes, Kanye West tweeted - then deleted - Yo Britney. Im really happy for you and Imma let you be #1, but me and Jay-Z single is one of the best songs of all time.
> 
> The tweet poked fun at his now infamous interruption of Taylor Swifts acceptance speech at the 2009 VMAs but some didnt take it so lightly!
> 
> I thought LOL signified a joke I didnt get the 2011 LOL doesnt signify a joke anymore memo LOL or something else I guess, Kanye later tweeted.




















Source: JustJared


----------



## BadRomance93

I have to admit that I was initially shocked that Britney's new single sounded so... Britney. I was sure that, given all of the influences in pop music that came up since "Circus" was released, that she'd end up sounding more like Gaga. But the fact that she didn't is a good thing. You can't hate that beat.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared



damn! Say what you want about the girl, but she's sure got a pair of legs and she knows how to show them off!


----------



## knics33

BadRomance93 said:


> I have to admit that I was initially shocked that Britney's new single sounded so... Britney. I was sure that, given all of the influences in pop music that came up since "Circus" was released, that she'd end up sounding more like Gaga. But the fact that she didn't is a good thing. You can't hate that beat.


 
Completely agree


----------



## candypants1100

she looks so empty in her latest pics... i can't help looking at them and feeling sad for her.


----------



## Coco Belle

How long has she had that ruffle-neck white shirt for????? I swear she must have bought fifty of them. I've been seeing pics of it since 2007 at LEAST.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

candypants1100 said:


> she looks so empty in her latest pics... i can't help looking at them and feeling sad for her.



ITA.  Its a vacant stare.  She's there in body, but that's about it.  So sad.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears is pretty in pink as she leaves a recording studio and makes a Rite-Aid run on Monday (January 17) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess was joined by beau Jason Trawick and her manager, Larry Rudolph.
> 
> Dance, dance, and more dance. Getting ready to shoot the video for HIAM this week with Jonas Akerlund. Super excited! Britney tweeted yesterday. Cant wait!!





















Source: JustJared


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she looks great n fit


----------



## pursegrl12

those shoes?!?!!? they make no sense and are bakers circa 1996


----------



## platinum_girly

Those shoes ruin every outfit she ever wears!!!


----------



## lulu212121

It looks like a bird pooped on them!

A few years have passed and she still looks empty.


----------



## DC-Cutie

one thing it seems about Brit - she doesn't spend her money on expensive clothes, shoes or handbags..


----------



## platinum_girly

lulu212121 said:


> It looks like a bird pooped on them!


 
Haha so it does, i didn't notice 'til you pointed it out


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> one thing it seems about Brit - she doesn't spend her money on expensive clothes, shoes or handbags..



  That's for sure!  Doesn't she still get an "allowance"?  I wonder what she spends it on.


----------



## pursegrl12

DivineMissM said:


> That's for sure! Doesn't she still get an "allowance"?* I wonder what she spends it on*.


 
awful shoes, clothes and handbags


----------



## flashy.stems

you wonder what she spends it on? her kids maybe?


----------



## keychain

pursegrl12 said:


> awful shoes, clothes and handbags



and fraps.


----------



## DivineMissM

keychain said:


> and fraps.




And we know she spends $15 a year on her hair.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She'll never go broke! Haha, if you think about it, that's smart!


----------



## Belle49

I guess that's what I admire about Brit, she could care less what anyone thinks!


----------



## justkell

Britney was the maid of honor at her assistant's wedding yesterday in Miami! She looks pretty.


----------



## knasarae

I understand she doesn't care what people think... but I would hope she would've done her hair out of respect for her assistant.  Maybe that pic is a bad angle but it doesn't look like she did.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Here comes the bridesmaid!
> 
> Britney Spears serves as a bridesmaid as her assistant, Brett Miller, ties the knot on Saturday (January 29) at The Spanish Monastery in Miami, Fla.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess was joined by her beau, Jason Trawick, who watched the ceremony from his seat as Brett married her sweetheart, Frank Lionetti!
> 
> Earlier in the week, Brits camp announced that her latest album will be released on March 15. Cant wait to hear her new music!





















Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think her hair looks good at the wedding


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Belle49 said:


> I guess that's what I admire about Brit, she could care less what anyone thinks!




THIS. And she steps up and does what she needs to when it really matters.


----------



## Sweetpea83

knasarae said:


> I understand she doesn't care what people think... but I would hope she would've done her hair out of respect for her assistant.  Maybe that pic is a bad angle but it doesn't look like she did.




Ita..she could of done something with her hair there..perhaps an up-do?


----------



## pursegrl12

her hair looks "better" but not great. she should have straightened it more or put it up


----------



## chantal1922

knasarae said:


> I understand she doesn't care what people think... but I would hope she would've done her hair out of respect for her assistant.  Maybe that pic is a bad angle but it doesn't look like she did.


ita.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That is as good as it will get with her hair.

It doesn't look bad.


----------



## platinum_girly

I think it looks a mess, i would never roll up at someones wedding with hair like THAT!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and beau Jason Trawick ride on a hot pink Premium Services cart through the airport on Sunday (January 30) in Miami, Fla.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess held on to a garment bag with her bridesmaids dress - Brit was a member of the wedding party in assistant Brett Millers wedding over the weekend!
> 
> Be sure to check out pics of Brit walking down the aisle if you missed them.




















Source: JustJared


----------



## BadRomance93

"Fantasy" smells like candy! 

Though I have to imagine that if you wanted to smell like Britney, all you would need to do is buy some whiskey and cheetos at a gas station and have lunch in the bathroom.

But that's why we love her!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

BadRomance93 said:


> "Fantasy" smells like candy!
> 
> Though I have to imagine that if you wanted to smell like Britney, all you would need to do is buy some whiskey and cheetos at a gas station and have lunch in the bathroom.
> 
> But that's why we love her!



i LOVE Fantasy! the original pink bottle. i am not big on perfume, especially ones that smell very womanly or rich. i like sweet but not headache sweet! i also wear Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## knics33

^Fantasy smells amazing! I love and own all of Britney's perfumes. 

I don't think she looked that bad at all at the wedding either.


----------



## sparkle7

Belle49 said:


> I guess that's what I admire about Brit, she could care less what anyone thinks!


It's one thing to be confident in yourself and don't care what people think, but in Brittany's case she just looks like she doesn't care because she is depressed or very unhappy


----------



## BadRomance93

The album title, cover, teasers of the single video are all rolling out this week, and she's making an appearance somewhere (duet with Xtina at the Superbowl???!?!?!?!) soon.

I'm excited. I've never witnessed the release of a Britney album before. After the fact, yes, but never _as it happened_.

Apparently not performing at the Grammys.


----------



## BadRomance93

She had better BRING it on this album, is all I'm saying. I don't want to see any "Blurs", "Mmm Papis", or a "My Baby"... none of that s***! Every track had better be crack! Cocaine music is what I'm looking for!

I want to actually _want_ to buy this album.

Also, is there I particular reason I see a neon lime color whenever I listen to _Hold It Against Me_? I think I'm thinking of a strobe, or a disco laser, or something.


----------



## knics33

^lol... I *loved* Blur and Mmm papis....


----------



## divadivine682

BadRomance93 said:


> The album title, cover, teasers of the single video are all rolling out this week, *and she's making an appearance somewhere (duet with Xtina at the Superbowl???!?!?!?!) soon*.
> 
> I'm excited. I've never witnessed the release of a Britney album before. After the fact, yes, but never _as it happened_.
> 
> Apparently not performing at the Grammys.


 
Please dont let this be true! I think shes a pretty good performer but her voice is NO WHERE near Xtina's and she would butcher the national anthem!


----------



## edsbgrl

I'm reading Britney's mom's book "Through the Storm."  I have to say I now have somewhat of a soft spot for Britney now.  Seems she went through a heck of a time with that Sam Lufti character.


----------



## knasarae

Her hair would've looked fine for her own wedding, since it would've been her choice. But I'm sorry I do not find it appropriate for someone else's especially since it seemed like a formal wedding.  I'm not saying it had to be up, but it didn't even look styled to me.  It looked like she washed it, let it air dry and then just ran a paddle brush through it a few times.  I just feel like as a bridesmaid you are representing the bride and should therefore put the effort into your look.


----------



## DivineMissM

sparkle7 said:


> It's one thing to be confident in yourself and don't care what people think, but in Brittany's case she just looks like she doesn't care because she is depressed or very unhappy



 Exactly.  Her "not caring" is from being high, lazy, depressed and/or having no sense of self worth.  When I think of celeb who doesn't care what people think because they're confident in themselves, I think of someone like Jennifer Garner.  She can go out in sneakers, jeans and a tshirt and still look clean and put together. 

 The only reason Brit looks 1/2 decent in the wedding pictures is because she didn't pick out her own outfit.  Besides the dress she looks terrible.  Bad hair, bad makeup, chewed nails...  I think that says a lot about her mental state, if she can't even be bothered to clean up for her friend's wedding.


----------



## chantal1922

*Britney Spears Announces Album Title  Femme Fatale*







> Britney Spears new album is called Femme Fatale.
> 
> The pop superstars seventh studio album is described as a tribute to bold, empowered, confident, elusive, fun, flirty women and men.
> 
> It will be released next month.
> 
> Femme Fatale contains the track Hold It Against Me (listen here), which has been dominating digital sales charts since its release last month.


http://www.gossipcop.com/britney-spears-femme-fatale/


----------



## chantal1922

sparkle7 said:


> It's one thing to be confident in yourself and don't care what people think, but in* Brittany's case she just looks like she doesn't care because she is depressed or very unhappy*





DivineMissM said:


> Exactly.  Her "not caring" is from being high, lazy, *depressed and/or having no sense of self worth*.  When I think of celeb who doesn't care what people think because they're confident in themselves, I think of someone like Jennifer Garner.  She can go out in sneakers, jeans and a tshirt and still look clean and put together.
> 
> The only reason Brit looks 1/2 decent in the wedding pictures is because she didn't pick out her own outfit.  Besides the dress she looks terrible.  *Bad hair, bad makeup, chewed nails...  I think that says a lot about her mental state, if she can't even be bothered to clean up for her friend's wedding*.


ita.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Interesting album title since she seems to be the complete opposite.

I don't like her bf. He always looks so disheveled. And it would be nice if she could find someone who wasn't involved in her career.


----------



## BadRomance93

I like the title!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears leaves a dance studio and heads to Topanga Plaza on Wednesday (February 2) in Woodland Hills, Calif.
> 
> Despite reports that the 29-year-old pop princess used a body double for dancing scenes in the upcoming video for Hold It Against Me, Britneys rep says that she did all her own dancing.
> 
> The accusations could not be further from the truth. Britney worked extremely hard on this video and rehearsed for six weeks prior to shooting, the rep said. Fans will immediately see how inaccurate these claims are once they see the video.
> 
> The cover art for Britneys new album, Femme Fatale, was released earlier today!
























Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DivineMissM said:


> *Exactly.  Her "not caring" is from being high, lazy, depressed and/or having no sense of self worth*.  When I think of celeb who doesn't care what people think because they're confident in themselves, I think of someone like Jennifer Garner.  She can go out in sneakers, jeans and a tshirt and still look clean and put together.
> 
> The only reason Brit looks 1/2 decent in the wedding pictures is because she didn't pick out her own outfit.  Besides the dress she looks terrible.  Bad hair, bad makeup, chewed nails...  I think that says a lot about her mental state, if she can't even be bothered to clean up for her friend's wedding.



How can you say that with any real assurance though? The only time we didn't see her dressing like she has in the past five or so years is when her image and looks were under strict control of managers and stylists. Now I think they've relaxed on her a bit because of her issues. Her dad has cut a lot of handlers out of her life. There is no way to accurately correlate her looks with her mental state. It could be coincidence, it could be simply a fact of not having a stylist, or it could be because of her life's priorities being rearranged since having kids. 

Besides, not every girl who doesn't care that much about how she looks is depressed or mentally unstable. I don't think Brit looks THAT bad, definitely not bad enough to be able to pass judgment on her mental state based on her outfits and her hair.


----------



## Tangerine

DivineMissM said:


> Exactly.  Her "not caring" is from being high, lazy, depressed and/or having no sense of self worth.  When I think of celeb who doesn't care what people think because they're confident in themselves, I think of someone like Jennifer Garner.  She can go out in sneakers, jeans and a tshirt and still look clean and put together.
> 
> .



So if you don't look like Jennifer Garner, or you aren't dressed up and manicured, you're automatically suspect for being mentally unstable? Really?

Some women, regardless of their money situation, just don't have as much patience for superficial things as others. Especially those with two small children. My mother was this way. When my sister and I were babies she washed her hair once a week and didn't have a manicure for an entire decade. We weren't poor and I didn't see her as dirty or sloppy. And she certainly wasn't crazy. Believe it or not, not all women have to look pretty to feel good. Im going to give Birtney the benefit of the doubt here and say that she is probably doing fine.


----------



## platinum_girly

^I actually agree. I think she looks a mess half the time simply because she just doesn't give a flying f&^k what anyone else thinks or says and most certainly doesn't strike me as somebody who cares all that much about her appearance, or maybe she actually thinks she DOES look good, who knows? But i wouldn't equate looking dishevelled with having a mental illness because the 2 do not always correlate.


----------



## CobaltBlu

You know, about the wedding pics....the other bridesmaid had the same casual hairstyle...I havent been in a wedding in forever, but the ones I am familiar with, the bride had a pretty good idea what she wanted her brideslaves to do to their hair....

She looked pretty much the same as the other bridesmaid, and if she had overdone it, she would have no doubt gotten more attention than the bride, which is a nono...I am going to give her the benefit of the doubt....no matter how good of a friend, I would not want a superstyled britney at my wedding, I would want to be the one shining out of the photos...me me me, LOL!!!


----------



## BadRomance93

People were upset with Lady Gaga for _overdressing_ for her sister's graduation ceremony, can you imagine how she would dress for a wedding?

Besides, if you're friendly enough with Britney Spears to have her has a bridesmaid, I'd hope that you would know her well enough to not be horrified and shocked that her hair looked that way on your wedding day.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears leaves a recording studio followed by two bodyguards and her assistant on Thursday (February 3) in Hollywood.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess was shielded from photographers by two giant umbrellas that her bodyguards held in front of her.
> 
> The day before, Britney went to a dance studio amidst false rumors that she used a body double for dancing sequences in the music video for her new single Hold It Against Me.

























Source: JustJared


----------



## BabyDollChic

I am so ready for a Britney comeback  Hopefully, she is too.


----------



## lostnexposed

so when are we gonna see her new video? argh!!!!


----------



## Tangerine

CobaltBlu said:


> You know, about the wedding pics....the other bridesmaid had the same casual hairstyle...I havent been in a wedding in forever, but the ones I am familiar with, the bride had a pretty good idea what she wanted her *brideslaves* to do to their hair....
> 
> *She looked pretty much the same as the other bridesmaid, and if she had overdone it, she would have no doubt gotten more attention than the bride, which is a nono...I am going to give her the benefit of the doubt....no matter how good of a friend, I would not want a superstyled britney at my wedding,* I would want to be the one shining out of the photos...me me me, LOL!!!



I didn't think of it this way... good point!  

(LMAOO... brideslaves. Makes me glad I've never been in a wedding...)


She is ALREADY getting so much attention at this wedding, just for who she is.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

lmfaoooooooooooooooo this is a comedienne on youtube. she is hilarious but WARNING: NSFW lots of inappropriateness. hope i don't get in trouble haha 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guwOMr7GNBo


----------



## BadRomance93

flsurfergirl3 said:


> lmfaoooooooooooooooo this is a comedienne on youtube. she is hilarious but WARNING: NSFW lots of inappropriateness. hope i don't get in trouble haha
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guwOMr7GNBo


 
Oh, dude, I've seen this! It cemented my sado-masochistic tendencies for me, because when he kicked her out of the bucket, instead of being repulsed by him, I was turned on by his skeaviness.

(What? Did I just type this? Is this real life?)


----------



## chantal1922

*Britney Spears to Release Femme Fatale on March 29*


> Britney Spears has announced that Femme Fatale, her hugely anticipated seventh studio album, will be released on March 29.
> 
> Meanwhile, MTV will premiere the video for Spears hit single Hold It Against Me at 9:56 p.m. EST on February 17, immediately before a new episode of Jersey Shore.


http://www.gossipcop.com/britney-spears-femme-fatale-march-29-hold-it-against-me-video-february-17/


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears is all smiles as she takes her son Jayden James, 4, to karate practice on Thursday (February 10) in Encino, Calif.
> 
> Earlier today, the 29-year-old pop singer chatted with her fans for a little Q&A session on Twitter.
> 
> Im really just a boring homebody who loves staying home with my kids and thats where im the happiest Brit tweeted.
























Source: JustJared


----------



## knics33

^Her little boys are beyond adorable - I think Jayden looks just like Britney. I am ready for the HIAM video! All these youtube teasers are killing me lol .


----------



## Belle49

Time for the video premiere


----------



## *Prada*

So cute!!


----------



## Belle49

I loved it, she looked great


----------



## tweegy

She Killed it!!! I havent seen a vid from her in years but she looked great!!!


----------



## GOMAVS41

Not a fan of the video. She looked pretty. But her dancing is so bad now, it's like she has no mobility in her arms and legs. She looks like she is over it.

I'm hoping Femme Fatale is like Blackout and is amazing, but I have very low expectations.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looked cute in the vid but I'm underwhelmed with both the vid and the song..


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i'm amazed. epic. 

i agree her dancing is not full out, but idk maybe bc her body has changed and she's not as comfortable in it. she has always had that kinda stiff dancing though. it's her style. 

the vid was awesome. loved the fight scene, product placements, and wardrobe. hot. i would say Britney's back...but i don't think she wants a full comeback. i think (or would like to think) she's happy where she is...with her kids and man and giving us some ear/eye candy every now and then.


----------



## lostnexposed

I kinda get the feeling she doesn't want a "full" comeback either...she doesn't seem into it anymore but it doesn't seem like she's totally over it either. she just seems to be more about her boys now


----------



## knics33

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i'm amazed. epic.
> 
> i agree her dancing is not full out, but idk maybe bc her body has changed and she's not as comfortable in it. she has always had that kinda stiff dancing though. it's her style.
> 
> the vid was awesome. loved the fight scene, product placements, and wardrobe. hot. i would say Britney's back...but i don't think she wants a full comeback. i think (or would like to think) she's happy where she is...with her kids and man and giving us some ear/eye candy every now and then.



Agreed!  Loved the video, she looked awesome, and I really think she is happy where she is at career wise.


----------



## justkell

The video was a huge let down. It really made no sense whatsoever. And Britney is so dead behind the eyes it's not even funny. They don't have the same sparkle they used to. And once again she just walked through the dance break. She just went through the motions. I wish Britney would just retire, move to Louisiana and call it a day.


----------



## missgiannina

i LOVED it...it made sense there were videos of her old self playing in the background while she was rising above them and she fought another britney which may have symbolized her old britney ,telling people that she is never going to be like old britney.....even if its not her best its way better than what a lot of artist are doing now


----------



## platinum_girly

> Check out the premiere of Britney Spears video for her latest single Hold It Against Me!
> 
> The video was directed by Jonas Akerlund and features Britney in a throwdown with herself.
> 
> In every role, she is dancing. She is going to be dancing throughout the whole video choreographer Brian Friedman told MTV. Dance is the focal point of this video.
> 
> Brits upcoming album, Femme Fatale, drops on March 29!
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK of Britneys new video?


 


Source: JustJared


----------



## BadRomance93

What is with PlentyOfFish dot com advertising in all of these music videos? First _Telephone_, now they've got Britney?

It's genius, but it's freaking me out a little.

Is the CEO of that company some party mogul who has a big in with the music industry?

Flo-Rida and T-Pain did a whole song advertising Zoosk.

It's weird. Genius, and to be expected but weird.


----------



## YSoLovely

I kinda liked the video. It's not the Britney of old and I gotta deal with it, I guess.

What annoyed me was all the product placement. Didn't Akerlund do the same in Gaga's "telephone"?


----------



## BadRomance93

YSoLovely said:


> I kinda liked the video. It's not the Britney of old and I gotta deal with it, I guess.
> 
> *What annoyed me was all the product placement. Didn't Akerlund do the same in Gaga's "telephone"?*


 
It was in there, and it could've been his doing (he shot a music video for a David Guetta/Rihanna song that was an ad for Doritos, so it's not beneath him), and I'm to understand that a spot for PlentyOfFish.com was in the _We R Who We R_ video for Ke$ha directed by Hype Williams.

ETA:

I'm loving the gifs being made of Vogue Cover Gaga fighting with Hold It Against Me Video Britney.

ETAA:

Now I'm to understand that the Ke$ha video was _Take It Off:_



> It was directed by Paul Hunter and Dori Oskowitz.http://forum.purseblog.com/#cite_note-23


 
I could just watch the videos to determine this, but I'm not going to. I'm a D-I-V-A, with diva things to do.


----------



## platinum_girly

My interpretation was that the Britney in the long flowing white dress was the image that she was always forced to portray of herself- sweet, innocent, pure, etc and that the videos playing of her in the background were of that time...
The Britneys fighting each other were the real aspects of her, the ones that she was forced to fight in order to maintain her image....
But then at some point all of the sides of her realise that she needs to break free from the forced image and to just be HER, hence the virginal, pure Britney loses control....
In the end we see the real Britney.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks different.


----------



## Belle49

Since Brit had knee surgery she has never been able to dance the same, so I can't be mad at that, she does what she can do.
She looked beautiful and I really did enjoy the video.


----------



## GOMAVS41

^^Actually it was since she had the babies. She did the Do Something video after her surgery and she moved around just fine.


----------



## bisousx

She looks fab at the end in the black outfit. Go Britney! 

The product placement is hilariously obvious..


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I didn't get the video. Like it wasn't amazing butwhatever I love Brit Brit.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears carries her 4-year-old son Jayden through LAX on Friday (February 18) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess got ready to catch a departing flight with boyfriend Jason Trawick, who held on to her older son, Sean Preston.
> 
> The day before, Brit premiered her video for Hold It Against Me.
> 
> Hope you guys love it as much as I do. If you didnt Ill kung fu kick you like I did to that chick in the video, she tweeted.
> 
> Will.i.am revealed on his Twitter page that he was in the studio with Britney recording another song for her upcoming album Femme Fatale!

























Source: JustJared


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears makes her way out of a recording studio and into her awaiting Mercedes on Thursday (February 17) in Santa Monica, Calif.
> 
> WATCH: Hold It Against Me Music Video!
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess is high in demand by artists to record a duet, including Justin Bieber!
> 
> I think shes very talented. Hopefully, maybe we will be able to work something out, Justin said.
> 
> WOULD YOU LIKE to hear a collaboration between Britney Spears and Justin Bieber?




















Source: JustJared


----------



## print*model

Just saw Britney two days ago in LA.  We were staying at The Mondrian hotel on Sunset.  We checked in and were waiting for some tea at Asia de Cuba in the hotel.  In walks Britney and two other guys (body guard and another guy).  She looked exactly like she does in the photos above.  My thoughts were that she looked sad and tired.  She's taller than I thought she would be.  She was wearing beige boots and a tan jacket with either a sweater or dress.  I could see her hair extensions and her eye liner looked like messy thick brown streaks underneath her eyes.  Almost like she had just woken up or had been crying.   I'm in no way tyring to be harsh or critical.  Just describing how she looked.  I really like Britney.  But as soon as saw her, I instantly felt sorry for her.  It really bothered me for the rest of the day.  My heart goes out to her.   Not trying to sound creepy or anything but I just wanted to give her a hug.  Maybe because I'm a mom and my daughter is an older teenager.  My initial thoughts were that she's someone who's spirt has been broken.  

ps.  On our way to the hotel on Sunset, we saw Kat Von D come out of a gas station and driving past us really, really fast in a convertible Bently (LOL!)  She has blue hair.  Randy Jackson (American Idol) was standing in the lobby talking to two ladies when we were checking in.  I had to keep whispering to my star-struck child not to stare.  LOL!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

It's so sad to see her so unhappy looking.  She doesn't even look related to the Britney of 2000-2004


----------



## akoko

In the video her eyes look so sad. I just feel bad for her.


----------



## BadRomance93

You know what, the more I'm thinking about it, the more it irks me: That ad had NOTHING to do with the video. At all.

At least in _Telephone_, the prison guard was looking it up at work at her desk, but in Britney's video... 

I didn't really like the video that much to begin with, but that ad placement is just so clumsy that I've actually become agitated.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I don't like the video at all. I've only seen the version without product placement so I can only imagine how bad the product placement version is. The dancing was not there, her choreographer hyped it up so much and it was like nothing. IDK, the video just didn't seem very Britney. And the body double is like WTF?


----------



## BadRomance93

HalcyonGirl said:


> I don't like the video at all. I've only seen the version without product placement so I can only imagine how bad the product placement version is. The dancing was not there, her choreographer hyped it up so much and it was like nothing. IDK, the video just didn't seem very Britney. *And the body double is like WTF*?


 

They didn't even have enough in the CGI budget to make the Britney she was dueling look like her. That's what bothered me the most.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and boyfriend Jason Trawick visit the drive-thru at Sonic Burger on Saturday (February 19) in Kentwood, Louisiana.
> 
> The day before, the couple, along with 29-year-old pop stars two kids, Jayden and Sean, were spotted at LAX leaving Los Angeles.
> 
> In case you missed it, check out a snippet of Britney new song Inside Out, which producer Dr. Luke tweeted!
> 
> Brits manager, Larry Rudolph, recently talked about her Hold It Against Me video and shared that its more than just about the really two different Britneys.
> 
> I think its also about Britney just being strong and still on top after all these years, he told MTV News.




















Source: JustJared


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i dun liek teh video at all


----------



## Monoi

She really has hanging eye lids..it makes her look unhappy and tired


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears lays down low in her seat as her bodyguard heads into Pizza Shack to pick up lunch on Monday (February 21) in Louisiana.
> 
> Over the weekend, the 29-year-old pop princess went for a drive with boyfriend Jason Trawick to pick up some food at Sonic Burger.
> 
> After picking up food at Sonic, the couple took Brits boys Sean and Jayden to meet up with her sister Jamie-Lynn and niece Maddie for a fishing trip!




















Source: JustJared


----------



## YSoLovely

She can't even go back to Louisiana without paps following her? I honestly feel bad for her.


----------



## BadRomance93

I don't care if she got six figures for the ad, it just means that the video shouldn't have looked as low-rent as it did.


----------



## knics33

YSoLovely said:


> She can't even go back to Louisiana without paps following her? I honestly feel bad for her.


 
I know... that's exactly what I thought. That one shot with them pulled up to order is what made me feel bad for her. In order for them to get that shot they had to like walk up on Sonic's property and essentially get right up on their car... so ridiculous. And this is _Louisiana._ I wonder if any body said anything to them - people in the south usually don't put up with that kind of nonsense lol.

^Also, I don't think the video looked low rent at all! It looked like a lot of money went into it. Even if you don't like the concept, the production/look of the video was a success IMO.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I wonder if she's happy doing this anymore.


----------



## BadRomance93

californiaCRUSH said:


> I wonder if she's happy doing this anymore.


 
Probably not, but, why stop?  Might as well add to the pile of money.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

BadRomance93 said:


> Probably not, but, why stop?  Might as well add to the pile of money.



It's just sad because she's already wealthy and I feel like it's more important she takes care of herself both emotionally and physically.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and her sons Sean and Preston make their way through the airport on Wednesday (February 23) in New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess is heading home after a vacation to her hometown of Kentwood over the Presidents Day weekend.
> 
> On Monday, Britney and her security team went to pick up some pizza. Brit waited in the car while a bodyguard went inside!
> 
> A teaser of Britneys new song I Wanna Go was released earlier this week.





















Source: JustJared


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears makes her way out of a recording studio and hops into her waiting car on Thursday (February 24) in Burbank, Calif.
> 
> Yesterday, the 29-year-old pop singer said goodbye to Louisiana as she made her way through the airport with her sons Sean Preston and Jayden James.
> 
> A teaser of Britneys new song How I Roll was released earlier today, check it out!
























Source: JustJared


----------



## caitlin1214

In Hold It Against Me, maybe her eyes were supposed to look dead when she was Pure Britney. 


Like, 'Yes, I portrayed this pure, innocent, sweet person, but I was a robot.'


And it wasn't until she beats the Evil Britney and starts the dance sequence that she comes alive.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Check out this first look of Britney Spears upcoming cover and photo shoot for V magazine (via E! News)!
> 
> In the issue, the 29-year-old pop princess says, The ***** is back and better than ever!
> 
> Will.i.am, whos been working with Britney on her new album, Femme Fatale, also recently tweeted a snippet of their song The Big Fat Bass.
> 
> I can be the treble, baby. You can be the bass. You can be the bass. You can be the bass, Brit sings


























Source: JustJared + YouTube


----------



## Belle49

ugh I just love her


----------



## sweeten

Just me or do her eyes just seem to give a vacant & sad look? I really noticed it in her new video


----------



## chantal1922

sweeten said:


> Just me or do her eyes just seem to give a vacant & sad look? I really noticed it in her new video


Nope I have noticed that too.


----------



## sweeten

chantal1922 said:


> Nope I have noticed that too.


 

That saddens me because I really like her as an artist and she isn't out to hurt anyone either or desperate for attention like some individials {Kim K}.
IMHO it just seems that she has it all but is lacking that something. 

Here's to sending Brit positive vibes


----------



## legaldiva

^ ITA.  There is something about Britney that I just love and adore.


----------



## justkell

When was the last time we've seen Britney smile like this?


----------



## DivineMissM

justkell said:


> When was the last time we've seen Britney smile like this?



 It's been a while!  I miss the old Brit too.  I don't know what happened, but I truly wish she would get help.  I know, I've said that a hundred times on this thread.


----------



## HalcyonGirl




----------



## tweegy

Truly Amaze she could just drop a song and its a hit....and its not even a bad song....


----------



## DivineMissM

HalcyonGirl said:


>



  She looks gorgeous.  Are those new?


----------



## HalcyonGirl

DivineMissM said:


> She looks gorgeous.  Are those new?



Yep, this issue comes out tomorrow.


----------



## missgiannina

HalcyonGirl said:


>



she looks gorgeous!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

justkell said:


> When was the last time we've seen Britney smile like this?



When she was back with Justin Timberlake.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Her new single Til the World Ends leaked today. She's going to be on Ryan Seacrest in the morning to play the final version.


----------



## justkell

^^^  It's available now to purchase on itunes!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

HalcyonGirl said:


>








She looks really pretty here..


----------



## HalcyonGirl

She's going on tour again! Early summer. I'm not missing her this time around.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

The V pics are great


----------



## BadRomance93

Spoiler



Cat one is best one.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Why is Brit's hair STILL looking a mess?


----------



## BadRomance93




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks stunning in the V magazine photos!


----------



## yajaira

Sweetpea83 said:


> She looks really pretty here..



She really does!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears reunites with her ex-husband Kevin Federline while attending their son Seans Little League game on Sunday (March 6) in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess brought along her boyfriend Jason Trawick and her other son Jayden. The trio sat in the stands and Britney even played with Kevins newborn baby!
> 
> Kevin brought along his girlfriend Victoria Prince to the game. He serves as one of the coaches of Seans team - the Westhills Yankees!




















Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

badromance93 said:


>



lmfao


----------



## queennadine

She looks gorgeous in the promo/magazine pics!


----------



## BadRomance93

The *Cheetos* have surfaced! #FemmeFatale #DangerouslyCheesy


----------



## Sonic Peaches

BadRomance93 said:


> The *Cheetos* have surfaced! #FemmeFatale #DangerouslyCheesy



 :lolots:  Her album should be titled "Femme Fatale: Dangerously Cheezy Edition"!  I love Brit.


----------



## legaldiva

I love those pics of the Little League game.  It's great to see how much Jason cares for that little boy!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## tweegy

The little league pics are cute...


----------



## BadRomance93

They shopped the crap out of her Out magazine pics! Stop doing that, BritBrit handlers!

It's so obvious and odd.

http://www.popnography.com/britney3.html



> How do you feel about plastic surgery?
> When its time to pull and tuck, Im sure I will consider it.
> 
> Kissing Madonna was...
> Cool.
> 
> Lady Gaga is...
> Unique.
> 
> Christina Aguilera is...
> Truly talented.
> 
> Britney Spears is...
> ME!


----------



## Sweetpea83

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared



Cute pics..


----------



## AlovesJ

californiaCRUSH said:


> Why is Brit's hair STILL looking a mess?



I want to know too. Natalie Portman shaved her head for a movie, and is grew out beautifully. I wish she would hire a stylist!!


----------



## AlovesJ

HalcyonGirl said:


> I don't like the video at all. I've only seen the version without product placement so I can only imagine how bad the product placement version is. The dancing was not there, her choreographer hyped it up so much and it was like nothing. IDK, the video just didn't seem very Britney. And the body double is like WTF?



The video was probably the worst video I've ever seen.


----------



## Eimii

OMG has anyone heard the album leaks yet?
I LOVE!!!! Big Fat Bass!!


----------



## knics33

^Yeah I am really liking all of the leaks I've heard! I can't wait for the album to drop. Her new single is really good too.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears heads onto the baseball diamond on Sunday (March 13) after son Sean Prestons Little League game in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess was joined by beau Jason Trawick for the game - Brits ex-husband, Kevin Federline, coaches Seans team!
> 
> Earlier this week, sneak peeks of songs from Britneys new album, Femme Fatale, were leaked online - if you love what you hear, support her and pre-order the album on iTunes!
> 
> FYI: Brits hoodie is made by Shirt Off My Back, which provides a uniform to a child in Africa for every item sold.













Source: JustJared


----------



## DC-Cutie

AlovesJ said:


> I want to know too. Natalie Portman shaved her head for a movie, and is grew out beautifully. I wish she would hire a stylist!!


 
ITA! Britney is one of those women, I think, that finds their strength and comfort in longer hair... 

Natalie Portman ROCKED her short hair, it actually made her stand out and showed off her beautiful bone structure.


----------



## knics33

It's nice to see them being together for the sake of their kids - very mature. Say what you want about K-Fed, but he seems to be a great dad to her kids.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The first single was horrible. But I will check this album. Not a fan but she has made some nice cardio tracks since she has her breakdown.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

knics33 said:


> It's nice to see them being together for the sake of their kids - very mature. Say what you want about K-Fed, but he seems to be a great dad to her kids.


 

yes he is a great dad to THEIR kids...I think he is also very involved and active with his other children as well.


----------



## Eimii

Britney's hair looks better in the most recent pictures at least from what I can see!


----------



## knics33

~Fabulousity~ said:


> *yes he is a great dad to THEIR kids*...I think he is also very involved and active with his other children as well.


 

Well, obviously. I said "hers" bc I don't know how active he is with his other children (He and Shar Jackson have kids together), but I would bet he is a great father to all of his children.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she looks better...ia m glad


----------



## DC-Cutie

Shar has stated that he was a horrible boyfriend, but a great father...


----------



## BadRomance93

_Till The World Ends_ is pretty good. I heard HIAM on one radio station, changed to a different one, and TTWE was on. I was able to compare them in the wild.


----------



## candypants1100

i just heard til the world ends the other day and i really like it! hoping for a full comeback for britney- you know, like seeing a genuinely happy britney...


----------



## Coco Belle

I was thinking about how drained and sad she's looked lately. Then I remembered when my close friend, who also has bipolar disorder, was trying to find a med combination that worked for her.

There are about 5 neurochemicals that bipolar med combinations play around with. The balance needed is different for every person. 

For a good two years, while they tried out different combos (since she had to stay on each combo for 4-6 months to check out the longer-term effects), my friend looked JUST like Britney.... sooooo blah and not-interested-in-life, and tbh she felt like that too, didn't just look that way... but then... when she found the right combo, it was like DAYUM!!! 

She dropped 15 pounds in three months and I mean... her skin literally changed color, she went from grey to rosy, happy, gorgeous looking! Her eyes suddenly sparkled and she looked wide awake and joyful. It was INCREDIBLE. All because they had struck the right chemical balance. I had only ever known her as her "grey self", so this transformation was completely shocking to me!

I think this is what Brit is going through... you know how we always say "she looks so dead in her eyes!" that's how my friend was when her meds were still being balanced out.

I really really hope that's all it is. Wouldn't it be wonderful to see her blossom again?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Yes it really would be. I am glad your friend found meds that worked for her.


----------



## BadRomance93

I keep listening to TTWE! I can hear the Ibiza in it! Jammin'!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears rocks a new Burberry Prorsum studded leather jacket as she takes a break from filming her upcoming Till The World Ends video.
> 
> Day 1 of the #TTWE Videoshoot. Just wrapped my first big dance number, the 29-year-old pop singer tweeted. Taking a well deserved break people!
> 
> The video is being directed by Ray Kay, who also did helmed Willow Smiths Whip My Hair. The track was written by pop phenom Ke$ha and produced by Dr. Luke, Max Martin, and Billboard.





Source: JustJared + YouTube


----------



## platinum_girly

Till the World Ends music video set March 2011:






Source: StarStyle


----------



## Belle49

She looks great. Love her


----------



## DivineMissM

platinum_girly said:


> Till the World Ends music video set March 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: StarStyle



  She looks cute!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Wow, that leather jacket is HOT 

And her hair looks great too


----------



## mcb100

britney's hair really doesn't look bad at all when it's properly styled....i think when other people do her hair like in music videos and photo shoots it looks wonderful, but i guess sometimes when she tries to do it herself it doesn't look that great....maybe her hair stylist could show her a few tricks? Or if she just doesn't care about it, that's fine too, because everyone is their own person. I just noticed how much better she looks when she has great hair.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

she's rockin' the Pam Anderson look at the ball field


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears comes out to support son Sean Preston at his Little League baseball game on Saturday (March 19) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop star sat in the bleachers with her younger son Jayden and boyfriend Jason Trawick.
> 
> Brits ex, Kevin Federline, was also at the game as one of the team coaches.
> 
> In case you missed it, check out one of Britneys bonus tracks, Up N Down, from the deluxe edition of Femme Fatale!




















Source: JustJared


----------



## i_love_yorkie

her voice in that "good morning america" clip didnt sound like her :/


----------



## bisousx

She looks genuinely happy and also very pretty in the recent pics. Love it!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears does some shopping with her sons Sean and Jayden at the Calabasas Mall on Wednesday (March 23) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 29-year-old singer took the boys to the Gymboree store, where Jayden played with a toy dinosaur!
> 
> Britney will record her appearance for Good Morning America this weekend at the Bill Graham Civic Auditorium in San Francisco instead of an outdoor venue due to possible weather conditions.
> 
> Brits performance will air on March 29, the same day that her album Femme Fatale drops!












Source: JustJared


----------



## mcb100

you could tell she really loves her kids. she's always seen taking them out places.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Her boys are really close in age and always together. I bet they'll grow up having a close relationship. They'll need eachother when they get older and their mom's celebrity starts to make them feel different than other kids. I think they might still be too little to comprehend just how unique of a situation they're in with that.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears hits the stage at Rain Nightclub inside the Palms Casino & Resort on Friday (March 25) in Las Vegas.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess performed two mini concerts, which were reportedly filmed for an upcoming MTV special. She sang a four-song set including Hold It Against Me, Big Fat Bass, 3&#8243;, and Till The World Ends.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Brit revealed on her Twitter page shed be in Sin City.
> 
> Youre all invited. Be there or be square *****! she tweeted, later adding, Just wrapped final rehearsals. Pumped! Here we go people.
> 
> Dont forget, Brit will also be performing on Good Morning America and Jimmy Kimmel Live! this Tuesday - the same day Femme Fatale drops!




















Source: JustJared


----------



## Belle49

Ugh she makes me squeel like a 12 y/o lol


----------



## natalie1885

i wonder what the reviews are on that recent performance.
she's in SF this weekend and i can't go  boooooo, i'm SOOOO sooo sad about it, and so is my little sister


----------



## `JeNNY

Out of boredom I downloaded Brit's "Blackout" album because I found her last two albums to be lacking a certain raw quality that the singles from Blackout had  (Gimme More, Break The Ice) and WOW I'm really loving it! And the bonus tracks are great aswell... Blackout and In The Zone are definitely my favorite Britney albums! 

(I feel Blackout was ahead of it's time....)


----------



## flsurfergirl3

it's Britney b!!!!!!!!!tch!!! i heard her performance was amazing!!!!!!! DJ Pauly D was there too. i think MTV taped it for some show.


----------



## *Prada*

Can't wait to hear her new album!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears hits the stage at Rain Nightclub inside the Palms Casino & Resort on Friday (March 25) in Las Vegas.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess performed two mini concerts, which were reportedly filmed for an upcoming MTV special. She sang a four-song set including Hold It Against Me, Big Fat Bass, 3, and Till The World Ends.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Brit revealed on her Twitter page shed be in Sin City.
> 
> Youre all invited. Be there or be square *****! she tweeted, later adding, Just wrapped final rehearsals. Pumped! Here we go people.
> 
> Dont forget, Brit will also be performing on Good Morning America and Jimmy Kimmel Live! this Tuesday - the same day Femme Fatale drops!



















Source: JustJared + YouTube


----------



## natalie1885

aww cool! I hadn't seen that YouTube link! ^


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Body is rockin.


----------



## knics33

^eeeeek! She looks awesome - I can't wait for the album to drop!


----------



## Chelsea V

I think she's looking pretty hot.  The hair isn't bad.  High five Brit!

I think the dancing could be a little better.  But WAY better than the circus tour imo.


----------



## caitlin1214

`JeNNY said:


> Out of boredom I downloaded Brit's "Blackout" album because I found her last two albums to be lacking a certain raw quality that the singles from Blackout had  (Gimme More, Break The Ice) and WOW I'm really loving it! And the bonus tracks are great aswell... Blackout and In The Zone are definitely my favorite Britney albums!
> 
> (I feel Blackout was ahead of it's time....)



People kept saying, "She'll be back on her game once she gets the necessary help" but here's the thing: Blackout was a good album. They're all really good songs. But her personal life overshadowed anything her album had.


----------



## Chelsea V

Brit performed in San Francisco today.  She looks so CUTE.

(just jared)


----------



## missgiannina

^she looks really good


----------



## xikry5talix

Ahhh, she looks good! I wish I could have gone!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's nice to see her look so HAPPY.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears treats fans to a free concert at the Bill Graham Civic Auditorium on Sunday (March 27) in San Francisco, Calif.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess taped a performance for Good Morning America, which will air this Tuesday.
> 
> After singing Hold It Against Me, Big Fat Bass, and Till the World Ends, Brit was given a framed proclamation stating March 29 will be Britney Spears Day in San Francisco!
> 
> On Friday, Britney hit the stage at the Palms Casino & Resort in Las Vegas for two mini concerts.
























Source: JustJared


----------



## Sternchen

She looks wonderful!


----------



## Sternchen

Wow, just saw the youtube vid!!! Brit is BACK!!!


----------



## legaldiva

I agree with the post above: Blackout is totally underrated.

I am just DYING to download Femme Fatale.  I'll be up at 5 AM tomorrow to download and listen on the treadmill!!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Blackout is the first cd that she had that I was even remotely interested in getting a couple of songs from.

Britney was at 0 and her people were able to produce something that made you think she was at 100.


----------



## justkell

If anybody is interested, here is her new CD in full to listen to. No downloading required. Another great album for Miss Spears!


http://music.aol.com/new-releases-full-cds/#/1


My personal faves: Till the World Ends (should have been her first single), Inside Out, and How I Roll


----------



## carvedwords

^^ooh, thanks!!!  listening it at work to wake myself up.  loving it so far!!!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

justkell said:


> If anybody is interested, here is her new CD in full to listen to. No downloading required. Another great album for Miss Spears!
> 
> 
> http://music.aol.com/new-releases-full-cds/#/1
> 
> 
> My personal faves: Till the World Ends (should have been her first single), Inside Out, and How I Roll


 
OMG, thanks for this!

My faves are Til the world ends, I wanna go, and Criminal


----------



## justkell

Britney's new CD is officially out on itunes!!!


----------



## missgiannina

^^ according to wikipedia and itunes its been out since 3/25


----------



## justkell

^^^ I checked itunes at 10pm eastern time and it was still only available for pre-order


----------



## Sweetpea83

I might have to look for this album..her music is great to workout to!


----------



## legaldiva

I pre-ordered this one and downloaded it this AM.  It is my perfect workout CD.


----------



## Sassys

Kevin Federline Expecting His Fifth Child: Source

Papa Zao time again for Kevin Federline! 

The former backup dancer and onetime rapper is expecting his fifth child this summer  his first baby with girlfriend Victoria Prince, a source tells PEOPLE. 

Federline is already a father of four: sons Jayden, 4, and Preston, 5, with ex-wife Britney Spears; and son Kaleb, 6, and daughter Kori, 8, with ex-girlfriend Shar Jackson. 

This will be Prince's first child.

Federline, 33, and Prince, 28, a former professional volleyball player, have been dating for more than two years.

people.com


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Another mouth for Britney to feed.


----------



## knics33

^lol... that is exactly what I thought...


----------



## eitak

picked up the CD from Best Buy on my lunch break today. one complaint: what's with the new cheap packaging?


----------



## YSoLovely

Bought the CD on itunes, but haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## carvedwords

K-Fed is on his fifth?  Figures since he's just living off Britney's money.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The new album is good for cardio.


----------



## Chelsea V

LOVE the new album.  I wanna go is awesome.  Also love he about to lose me and selfish (in the deluxe edition)


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears performs her smash single Till The World Ends during Jimmy Kimmel Live! in Los Angeles on Tuesday (March 29).
> 
> Watch the clip below, along with two comedy sketches featuring Britney. Hi, Im Britney Spears and this is the POO COCKTAIL SUPREME. Love it!!!
> 
> Earlier today, it was announced that Enrique Iglesias and Britney will not be touring together any longer.



























Source: JustJared + YouTube


----------



## Belle49

I love it, I love her, she's just my doll!

HOWEVER

her ticket prices are RIDICULOUS!!

$96 for the cheapest and $400 for the most expensive! That's madness, apparently that is why Enrique dropped out of the tour.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I read it was because he didn't want to be her opening act even though they agreed to co-headline.


----------



## Belle49

Hmmmmm well the rumors in the industry is because of the ticket prices. That would of been a great tour for him


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love tracks 1,4 & 8 on her new album...great workout tunes!


----------



## platinum_girly

> FITNESS-mad BRTINEY SPEARS is threatening to sack any of her aides she spots with a hangover.
> The Toxic singer - on a strict diet to hone her super new figure - wants her team in shape too.
> 
> She has banned them from drinking alcohol, even the day before she sees them.
> And she has forbidden Hollywood agent boyfriend JASON TRAWICK, 39, from bringing junk food anywhere near her.
> 
> 
> The mum of two, 29 - whose sons Sean and Jayden are aged five and four - has vowed to shed 10lbs in a month as she re-launches her career with new album Femme Fatale and a US tour.
> 
> 
> She spends three hours a day working out and refuses to eat any sugar. Friends say she has six high-protein meals a day, including chicken or turkey for breakfast.
> 
> A source said: "Dieting's hard for Brit. She and Jason love going to drive-thrus and cooking big meals for the boys like hot dogs with pasta, which is her absolute favourite.
> "She's completely turned herself round and won't even allow Jason to eat that kind of food anywhere near her.
> 
> "The other day he walked in with a burger meal and she went ballistic."
> 
> Britney - whose life descended into turmoil in 2007 - is said to be desperate to look her best for her summer tour, which is set to come to the UK later in the year.
> 
> The source said: "Costumes are being designed and millions put into the album. All she wants is to bare a toned stomach."



Source: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...24/Britney-Spears-Ill-fire-boozy-dancers.html


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears's nearest and dearest are reportedly worried that her hectic promotional tour could push her over the edge.
> 
> 
> The 29-year-old famously had a breakdown four years ago, which culminated in her shaving her head. But the launch of her seventh album Femme Fatal was supposed to signal a new chapter in the star's life.
> 
> However, according to a report in The Sun claims that her fresh, new image is all an act and her inner circle is worried that she will let the mask slip.
> 
> 
> A source told the newspaper, 'She's very fragile. Up until a few months ago she was still heavily medicated and popping up to ten pills a day.
> 
> 
> 'It's like she has to be wheeled from one place to another. She can't be trusted to do anything on her own. Whether she is performing or recording it's the same. Sometimes she's like a zombie. Her mood swings are unreal too. It is four years since she famously cut off all her hair and hit rock bottom.
> 
> 
> 'But as recently as last year she was still pulling the same stunt - hacking her hair off with scissors when she wanted attention from her staff and loved ones at home.'
> 
> 
> Talking about airbrushed photos of the star, the insider added, 'She has lost a lot of weight for her comeback but then releasing pictures like those take any deserved credit away because they are so far removed from what she really looks like.
> 
> 
> 'And it's not just the pictures - it's like they are airbrushing her whole life.'



Source: http://www.monstersandcritics.com/people/news/article_1630066.php/Britney-Spears-is-like-a-zombie


----------



## caitlin1214

Big Fat Bass is my favorite.


----------



## candypants1100

^i love that song too!!


----------



## eggpudding

platinum_girly said:


> Source: http://www.monstersandcritics.com/people/news/article_1630066.php/Britney-Spears-is-like-a-zombie



It's painfully obvious she is nowhere near ready to be back in the spotlight. I wish her handlers/managers would just let her recover fully before trying to push out a new album.


----------



## lailafashions

*3rd and final warning. . . *


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I just don't like the idea of all these "journalists" and media outlets sitting around being armchair psychologists and speculating what's wrong with her, what she should/shouldn't be doing etc. That is the biggest violation, imo. All these strangers taking free license to draw conclusions on her mental welfare, then go to town whipping up this sh*t into a lather that the public eats up like rabid dogs. The intense discussion and dissection of such intimate personal things regarding a total stranger... if you step back and look at it, that's really effed up and twisted. The same thing is happening with Lindsay, but it's a bit harder to recognize since she doesn't garner as much public sympathy as Britney does.


----------



## Tangerine

MichelleAntonia said:


> I just don't like the idea of all these "journalists" and media outlets sitting around being armchair psychologists and speculating what's wrong with her, what she should/shouldn't be doing etc. That is the biggest violation, imo. All these strangers taking free license to draw conclusions on her mental welfare, then go to town whipping up this sh*t into a lather that the public eats up like rabid dogs. The intense discussion and dissection of such intimate personal things regarding a total stranger... if you step back and look at it, that's really effed up and twisted. The same thing is happening with Lindsay, but it's a bit harder to recognize since she doesn't garner as much public sympathy as Britney does.



Yeah you have a point. And I think its infectious. All these kinds of speculative articles are churned out, and before long it rubs off on the public. Every regular Tom Dick and Harry starts thinking that he might have some of insight into what is wrong with Britney. lol. I don't know how gossip bits got to be gospel. We don't even realize that its gotten into the water supply...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She doesn't strike me as someone that loves what they do anymore.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears takes her sons, Sean Preston and Jayden James, to see a performance of The Lion King at Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas on Sunday (April 3).
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess posed for photos with actors Kissy Simmons, Derrick Williams, and Ntsepa Pitjeng - Brit was very gracious and thanked everyone she saw for a great performance.
> 
> When Jayden met Derrick Williams (Mufasa), he told him, Hey, I saw you dead! referring to his role in the show - haha!













Source: JustJared


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Now this is her at her best. Those kids bring her to life.


----------



## DivineMissM

Am I the only one that thinks she looks extremely uncomfortable in those pictures?


----------



## missgiannina

^she does look uncomfortable! her babies are so cute!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

i dont think she is used for posing for pictures without her MU all done, etc.....usually we see her in photoshoot photos, or pap candids. I really wish her all the best.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her boys are precious..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wow her youngest looks so much like her


----------



## Sassys

Dad-to-be Kevin Federline poses with girlfriend Victoria Prince as they show off her burgeoning belly. 

The couple expect their first child together  Federline's fifth  this summer.



Another baby for Britney to pay for.  She better hurry up and get full custody back, so she can stop paying for all of Kevin's kids.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oh boy..

He looks so cheesy in the second pic, lol..fake smile.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is he pregnant too.


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## kirsten

BagOuttaHell said:


> Is he pregnant too.



LOL looks like he is! :lolots:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She and her boys are too cute!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Check out Britney Spears video for her latest single, Till The World Ends!
> 
> The song, co-written by Ke$ha, is the second single off Brits new album, Femme Fatale.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess worked with director Ray Kay for the grimy and apocalyptic video!
> 
> FYI: There will be two videos for Till The World Ends - a second featuring Brits choreography will be released later. Cant wait to see both!!
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK of Britneys Till The World Ends video?





Source: JustJared + YouTube


----------



## queennadine

I think she looks adorable in the 'Lion King' pics!


----------



## knics33

She looks great in the recent Lion King pics - her boys are too cute. Jayden looks JUST like her. It's great to see her doing what she loves and seeming happy - go Britney!

I picked up her album and am loving it. I really like Trouble for Me and How I Roll. I was dissapointed with the cheap packaging, though.


----------



## tomz_grl

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared + YouTube




Love that song!


----------



## missgiannina

i think this video was great! it reminds me of the "slave 4 u" video. and i LOVEEEE the spiked leather jacket


----------



## Maydene

Brit's on the cover of Us Weekly!
here's the blurb. She's already been married twice, but is Britney Spears ready to become a bride once more for love Jason Trawick?
As she enjoys blockbuster sales and the strongest reviews of her career for seventh studio album Femme Fatale, Spears, 29, tells all in the new Us Weekly (out Wednesday) about finding Mr. Right in agent Trawick, 39, her boyfriend of over two years.
"We have such a great time together!" Spears tells Us exclusively. "He makes me laugh, and we are so comfortable being ourselves."
Marriage plans? "Maybe," she teases. "Never say never!"
Indeed, a family source tells Us that the blissful pair will likely wed. Trawick, after all, the source says, "was one of the only people who stuck by her through everything," including Spears' dark 2007 and early 2008 -- when she lost custody of her sons Sean, 5, and Jayden, 4, to ex Kevin Federline, and was briefly admitted to a psychiatric hospital.
"[Jason] was someone she felt she could be her true self with. [Marriage] is what they talk about and the direction they're going in," the insider says.
Whatever and whenever their nuptial plans, one thing is certain, Spears tells Us: "I've never been happier!"
pic of the cover 

credit - us weekly, coverawards.com


----------



## mcb100

maybe if she marries him it'll end up lasting. If I remember correctly, (I may not be right because it was very long ago), her first marriage was kind of a very quick sort of thing? And then her second marriage with Kevin....well he was kind of shady. Jason seems like a fairly nice guy.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ I agree, both her ex husbands seemed too immature. Jason seems to be a proper grownup.


----------



## Sweetpea83

missgiannina said:


> i think this video was great! it reminds me of the *"slave 4 u" video*. and i LOVEEEE the spiked leather jacket




I was thinking the same..


----------



## queennadine

Love 'Till the World Ends' and the video as well!!! It reminds me of old Britney!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I saw part of the new MTV doc/interview about her new album. My god, COULD Sway have been asking more banal, boring questions? "Can you cook?" "Why do you look at video takes after they're done?" "What do you do on your days off?" REALLY, bro? He was asleep at the wheel LMAO. But to be fair, I'm sure her management had to preapprove the questions.


----------



## wordpast

^ yeah, I was reading something about Carson Daily where he said that he didn't want to interview her this time around because of the restrictions her people put on the interview/questions.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Check out the premiere of the dance version of Britney Spears video Till The World Ends!
> 
> Earlier this month, JustJared.com broke the news that a second version of the video would be released to highlight Brits choreography.
> 
> The first version of the video, directed by Ray Kay, premiered last week!
> 
> It was recently confirmed that Britney will be joined on her upcoming summer tour by Nicki Minaj and Jessie and the Boys. We cant wait!





Source: JustJared + YouTube


----------



## kittenslingerie

Till the World Ends video was disappointing to me. In the close ups she looks dazed and high, the song isn't so good, and that red outfit is extremely unflattering. Oh well at least some of you all like it.


----------



## LovesYSL

Britney today is such a different Britney from the one I fell in love with. Her face is absolutely ravaged from the tanning and cigarette smoking, her speaking voice is even different, and she looks a little lifeless behind the eyes. I was super disappointed with the MTV special because I thought she was lifeless and uninterested and she looked horrible. I love parts of her new CD but the videos are kind of disappointing and her dancing is not what it used to be. I wish she'd hold out until she was on top form because as much I loved her, it's just not what it used to be.


----------



## kittenslingerie

LovesYSL said:


> Britney today is such a different Britney from the one I fell in love with. Her face is absolutely ravaged from the tanning and cigarette smoking, her speaking voice is even different, and she looks a little lifeless behind the eyes. I was super disappointed with the MTV special because I thought she was lifeless and uninterested and she looked horrible. I love parts of her new CD but the videos are kind of disappointing and her dancing is not what it used to be. I wish she'd hold out until she was on top form because as much I loved her, it's just not what it used to be.



Agree completely. Wish she could get off of the drugs that are sedating her,( obviously just my opinion).


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears comes out to support her 5-year-old son Sean Preston at his Little League baseball game on Sunday (April 18) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop star sat in the bleachers with her boyfriend Jason Trawick before heading off to grab some food at the snack bar.
> 
> Brits ex, Kevin Federline, was also at the game as one of the team coaches.
> 
> In case you missed it, check out the dance version of Britneys video for, Till The World Ends, from her new album, Femme Fatale!





















Source: JustJared


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

LovesYSL said:


> Britney today is such a different Britney from the one I fell in love with. Her face is absolutely ravaged from the tanning and cigarette smoking, her speaking voice is even different, and she looks a little lifeless behind the eyes. I was super disappointed with the MTV special because I thought she was lifeless and uninterested and she looked horrible. I love parts of her new CD but the videos are kind of disappointing and her dancing is not what it used to be. I wish she'd hold out until she was on top form because as much I loved her, it's just not what it used to be.



Totally agree that today's Britney is very different from the original Britney. I'm still a huge fan  because of everything she has gone through but it's obvious that she is heavily medicated and managed. She has been under a conservatorship(even although it's been modified) for 3 years so i kinda get the impression it's either this Britney or no Britney.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

love it. she looks hot.


----------



## BadRomance93

It won't happen but: _*Seal It With a Kiss *_/ Best song, needs to be a single, etc.

_Up n' Down_/_Gasoline_ also acceptable, but not encouraged.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears hits Nicki Minajs official after party at The Factory nightclub on Friday (April 22) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> Earlier in the evening, Nicki performed at L.A.s Staples Center during Lil Waynes I Am Still Music tour.
> 
> Hanging with my girl @NickiMinaj at her after party at The Factory. Love you girl, the 29-year-old pop princess, who left the bash with boyfriend Jason Trawick, tweeted about her Femme Fatale tourmate.
> 
> VIP w/Britney and Khloe [Kardashian]. Its waaayyy too sexxxy in here right now! Ha! Nicki wrote on her Twitter page.
























Source: JustJared


----------



## tweegy

Did Britney get engaged??


----------



## DivineMissM

tweegy said:


> Did Britney get engaged??



 I noticed the ring too.  Definitely looks like an engagement ring!    Britney should hang out with Nicki more often.  Brit looks great standing next to that mess.


----------



## bisousx

What are you wearing Britney


----------



## tweegy

DivineMissM said:


> I noticed the ring too.  Definitely looks like an engagement ring!    Britney should hang out with Nicki more often.  Brit looks great standing next to that mess.



 could be....could be..


----------



## platinum_girly

Jason proposed to her ages ago.


----------



## tweegy

Damn!! I dont remember hearing that..Good for her! If its true...


----------



## platinum_girly

http://www.hollywoodlife.com/2010/09/15/exclusive-britney-spears-boyfriend-jason-trawick-proposes/


----------



## tweegy

Hmm.... Not saying that she confirmed...Again, _if_ it's true - Congrats!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Well apparently he met with Kevin and asked for his blessing.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears cheers on son Sean Preston at his baseball game on Monday (May 2) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess made it a family affair bringing along boyfriend Jason Trawick and her younger sis, Jamie Lynn, who carried her daughter Maddie.
> 
> Brits ex Kevin Federline also came out with his pregnant girlfriend, Victoria Prince.
> 
> Next week, Brit will be attending St. Bernard Projects Southern Style event, featuring a gourmet dinner created by her dad Jamie, as the organizations ambassador!
> 
> Its time to bring families back home to New Orleans. Join the @Stbernardproj with me & help rebuild lives, she tweeted about the nonprofit, which aims to help rebuild homes and lives of Hurricane Katrina survivors.













Source: JustJared


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why would he need Kevin's blessing?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^IDK, I'm guessing that maybe he wanted to be on good terms going into being the stepfather of Kevin's kids?


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears looks gorgeous in green as she arrives with boyfriend Jason Trawick at An Evening of Southern Style held at a private residence on Wednesday (May 11) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess hosted the evening with her family to support the St. Bernard Project, an organization that is helping to rebuild the lives and homes of Hurricane Katrina survivors.
> 
> At the event, Britney served her special sweet tea, in both peach and lemon flavors! Louisiana cuisine was served directly from the kitchen of Brits dad Jamie.
> 
> To help support Britneys cause, text BRITNEY to UNITED(864833) to donate $10 to the St. Bernard Project!




















Source: JustJared


----------



## kittenslingerie

Wow Britt looks great, her hair is done and her bod looks great in that dress and color.


----------



## uhkiwi

she looks ah-mah-zing in that green dress go Brit!!!!!


----------



## chantal1922

she looks good!


----------



## knics33

^Agreed! Her body is awesome! She seems very happy - good for her.


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

Britney looks great and genuinely happy for the first time in months.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Very nice!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

damn. she's looking amazing!!


----------



## Bag*Snob

I think she looks great although I don't like how the dress flattens her boobs.


----------



## knics33

I just saw on facebook that the next single off her new album will be 'I Wanna Go'. I was rooting for Seal It with a Kiss or How I Roll, but there really isn't a song on her new album that I don't like. Big Fat Bass is so-so, but every other song I love lol.


----------



## vuittonprincess

Love Brit but will someone PLEASE get her a good eyebrow wax!?!?!? If she could just get those eyebrows under control or into some sort of shape she'd be perfect. I really feel like that's the missing link for her...lol

Otherwise, she looks awesome. Nice to see her with her hair done as well!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears arrives at KIIS FMs Wango Tango 2011 at Staples Center on Saturday (May 14) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop singer is a guest host at this years star studded concert and introduced Lupe Fiasco with Ryan Seacrest.
> 
> Earlier today, Brit tweeted Rehearsals all morning. Wango Tango all night.
> 
> Performers at the show include Ke$ha, Pitbull and Jennifer Lopez, Selena Gomez, T-Pain, Jason Derulo, Far East Movement, New Boyz, Cobra Starship, and more.





















Source: JustJared


----------



## allicatexp

While she looks way better than recent memory I can't help but think that she has aged so badly. She isn't even 30 yet is she?


----------



## bisousx

^ she tans a lot


----------



## saira1214

allicatexp said:


> While she looks way better than recent memory I can't help but think that she has aged so badly. She isn't even 30 yet is she?



I think she is thirty, but she definitely looks different than she used to.


----------



## DivineMissM

She's 29.  She looks way better than she has in the past, but she still looks "off".  I can't put my finger on what it is though.  Besides those boots.


----------



## mcb100

i think she looks great in those pictures. Yes, she's 29, but she's had two kids (which can really take a toll on a person), and I'm sure that she was younger and starting in the music business, she must have tanned pretty often. She seems to be doing a lot better latley though. She has a steady, decent, boyfriend and new music out.


----------



## veronabrit

I've been a Britney fan from the very start and I can't wait to go to her concert in July! I think she is looking good lately


----------



## scarlet555

She's looking better, but gosh, can she trim her eyebrows?  What are people doing with their money?


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears is on the cover of the latest issue of Harpers Bazaar magazine, which declares Britneys Back!
> 
> An excerpt from the article: Britney Spears is on the phone from rehearsals in Los Angeles, where she is busy singing, dancing and Its Britney, b****-ing in preparation for her summer tour. She sounds energized and positive, occasionally flashing a wry sense of humor that those who see her only on TV and in the tabloids never glimpse.
> 
> Ive worked so hard on this album, so its really refreshing, Britney says in the interview for Harpers Bazaar magazine, by Laura Brown (photographs by Alexi Lubomirski).
> 
> Cant wait to see Britney on the subscriber cover!








Source: JustJared


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Hair looks good.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks pretty on that magazine cover...


----------



## chantal1922

wow she looks good on the cover. That's the best I have seen her look in a while.


----------



## platinum_girly

Harper's Bazaar June 2011:

















Source: StarStyle


----------



## MichelleAntonia

WOw..why so much photoshop?


----------



## Cat

MichelleAntonia said:


> WOw..why so much photoshop?


 












Because Harper&#8217;s Bazaar knows no one with a brain would pay good money on a magazine to look at images that depict what she actually looks like IRL .Necessity is the mother of invention,photoshop creates an illusion,fantasy sells.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

she looks gorg. idc about the photoshop!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat said:


> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/07/21/article-0-0A847A8D000005DC-63_468x432.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> hollywooddame.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/britney-spears-not-looking-so-good.jpg
> 
> Because Harpers Bazaar knows no one with a brain would pay good money on a magazine to look at images that depict what she actually looks like IRL .Necessity is the mother of invention,photoshop creates an illusion,fantasy sells.




Is that really her?!


----------



## Lynny0780

I love that dress with all the stars on it! She looks good, even though it is heavily PS..


----------



## bisousx

Britney has always used a lot of Photoshop in her magazine photos... She's a pop product who is the opposite of glam in her everyday life. Britney, without tons of makeup, extensions and photoshop, looks nothing like her photos.


----------



## DivineMissM

platinum_girly said:


> Harper's Bazaar June 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: StarStyle



 Heather Locklear looks great!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I think she needs to learn how to brush her hair... this is major bedhead!!
In fact I think she needs to re-learn how to take care of herself. I mean I can see running out of the house without makeup and 100% but put a hat on.."you know you are being watched"


----------



## MillerRocks

Omg that is terrible


----------



## DivineMissM

Bag Fetish said:


> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/07/21/article-0-0A847A8D000005DC-63_468x432.jpg
> 
> I think she needs to learn how to brush her hair... this is major bedhead!!
> In fact I think she needs to re-learn how to take care of herself. I mean I can see running out of the house without makeup and 100% but put a hat on..&quot;you know you are being watched&quot;



 Seriously.  That looks like 4 day old road kill.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I don't think that's an issue of brushing her hair. That's an issue of some stylist who doesn't know how to do a weave properly.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Bag Fetish said:


> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/07/21/article-0-0A847A8D000005DC-63_468x432.jpg
> 
> I think she needs to learn how to brush her hair... this is major bedhead!!
> In fact I think she needs to re-learn how to take care of herself. I mean I can see running out of the house without makeup and 100% but put a hat on.."you know you are being watched"


----------



## knasarae

I'm disappointed with her performance with Rihanna on the Billboard awards. She looked confused at times and like she was going through a rehearsal and not the real thing. She didn't really have a lot of energy. She just really looked like she didn't care. 

She looked great though. Really fit.


----------



## Lynny0780

ugh i missed it!!


----------



## pink1

Totally, totally agree.  And yes she looks really fit.  



knasarae said:


> I'm disappointed with her performance with Rihanna on the Billboard awards. She looked confused at times and like she was going through a rehearsal and not the real thing. She didn't really have a lot of energy. She just really looked like she didn't care.
> 
> She looked great though. Really fit.


----------



## knasarae

Yea it bummed me out cause they could've done something really cool together ya know?


----------



## New-New

knasarae said:


> I'm disappointed with her performance with Rihanna on the Billboard awards. She looked confused at times and like she was going through a rehearsal and not the real thing. She didn't really have a lot of energy. She just really looked like she didn't care.
> 
> She looked great though. Really fit.



ITA!

She just wasn't trying. Especially since she was lip-syncing, she should have put forth a little effort. 

It's sad when Rihanna is singing live and your lippin'.


----------



## knics33

I think the performance was the most confident she's looked on stage in a while! The choreography was a little blah, though. I just wasn't feeling how slow Rihanna was moving. She like slowly crawled around on stage until britney came out and then it picked up a little.


----------



## vuittonprincess

I'm mixed on Britney and Rihanna.... I'm not sure why various blogs have people bashing Brit not moving much when Rihanna was doing the same thing. To me, the only thing Rihanna had on her was singing live, albeit not that well.

Otherwise Brit looked fabulous!!!


----------



## knasarae

For me  Britney's facial expressions played a huge part of it. She didn't look confident and several times looked unsure of what she was doing or where she was supposed to be standing. Overall I thought the whole performance (both of them) was pretty lame but Rhianna seemed sure of herself and confident.  Her moves werent very good but she committed to them. 

I will say Brit's performance with Nicki M was better. But still I felt like it was lacking something.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and Nicki Minaj perform together on stage at the 2011 Billboard Music Awards held at the MGM Grand Garden Arena on Sunday (May 22) in Las Vegas, Nev.
> 
> Nicki started out the performance with her song Super Bass before Britney hopped on stage to sing her hit song Till the World Ends.
> 
> Brit and Nicki will be heading out on tour together this summer starting on June 16 in Sacramento, Calif. The pair will tour North America until the middle of August!



















Source: JustJared + YouTube


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears cozies up to her boyfriend Jason Trawick at the 2011 Billboard Music Awards held at the MGM Grand Garden Arena on Sunday (May 22) in Las Vegas, Nev.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess made a surprise appearance at the beginning of the show to perform S&M with Rihanna, who she is pictured with below.
> 
> Later in the show, Britney will make another performance during the show. She will perform her hit song Till the World Ends alongside her Femme Fatale tour partner Nicki Minaj. Cant wait!!
























Source: JustJared


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears joins Rihanna onstage for a performance at the 2011 Billboard Music Awards held at the MGM Grand Garden Arena on Sunday (May 22) in Las Vegas, Nev.
> 
> Rihanna, 23, started off the performance of S&M before Britney surprised the crowd to perform her verse from their remix version of the song.
> 
> Britney, 29, will be hitting the stage later in the show to perform Till the World Ends alongside her Femme Fatale tour partner Nicki Minaj.


























Source: JustJared + YouTube


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Bods are rockin.


----------



## DivineMissM

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared



 She actually looks happy and comfortable!  Yay!  I only saw a tiny clip of the performance, but wow.  Sad...but expected.  She's just not the performer she used to be.  She's not feeling it and it shows.


----------



## pursegrl12

she looks FABULOUS and HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## knasarae

I agree, she looked great and happy.  She just looked like she didn't really want to perform.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I only saw the performance on my computer, so a bit blurry. That said, i thought they both did great, just wish Britney actually sang live ( I love her live raw voice).


----------



## knics33

^She looks awesomein those last set of pics - the best she's looked in a few years I think. Good for her! She seems very happy. Go Britney~


----------



## queennadine

She looks great!


----------



## Sassys

Wwatched last night and I just kept thinking how akward she looks and moves.  I am wondering if back in the day she was not on meds and that is why her performances where so great.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks great to me!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Britney's had some terrible weaves in the past...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Sternchen

I enjoyed the performance and I think she looked good


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## DC-Cutie

she hasn't performed the same since her knee surgery...  Body is ROCKIN'!  Good grief, get it gurl....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## platinum_girly

I am confused as to all these old photos of her extensions...


----------



## bagaholic85

shes looking really good again, but all of a sudden much older than her age.  poor girls been through a lot


----------



## Sweetpea83

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared



She looks great here..


----------



## Purse Freak 323

She looks GREAT! She's been looking like ole school Britney (Slave 4 U days) in the recent photos from the last couple of weeks.


----------



## justkell

Britney looks like Old School Britney, she looks gorgeous!





From Brit's Twitter.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears sports a red stripe in her hair as she heads into the Topanga Mall with her boyfriend Jason Trawick on Sunday (May 29) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess filmed the video for her next single I Wanna Go last week. Britney even invited some contest winners to the set to meet her!
> 
> Britney just announced that additional dates for the Femme Fatale tour will be released soon.
> 
> Earlier this year, Brit performed on Jimmy Kimmel Live! to promote the release of her album Femme Fatale. Check out a never before seen performance of her song Big Fat Bass below


















Source: JustJared + YouTube


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she looks so tired


----------



## queennadine

She's got the look of someone on ADD/ADHD meds. I have some familymembers that are on them and they have that same 'look' in their eyes. It's like a tired, glazed look.


----------



## natalie1885

^ you're right. ITA. it's sad because that's probably why she seems to not have that same uninhibited personality that she was really known for (her ultra bubblyness)..


----------



## DivineMissM

natalie1885 said:


> ^ you're right. ITA. it's sad because that's probably why she seems to not have that same uninhibited personality that she was really known for (her ultra bubblyness)..



  ITA.  I've been saying that for a while (that she seems drugged).


----------



## legaldiva

ok--I think we can all agree Britney had some busted weave.

Why resurrect that?!  Haters.


----------



## Belle49

^^ lol @ haters


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears gives ET a sneak peek at her upcoming Femme Fatale tour in a recent sit-down interview at her rehearsals.
> 
> Im really excited. Probably going to be extra nervous the day before but weve been working hard for two months now, the 29-year-old pop princess shared.
> 
> Britney, whos kicking off the tour next Friday (June 17) in Sacramento, Calif., also chatted about her two boys, Sean Preston, 5, and Jayden James, 4.
> 
> Theyre really confused with Mommy the Star and [just] mommy, you know? So its really interesting to see. Is that Britney Spears or is that you, mommy? Im like, its the same person! Its really sweet, she said





Source: JustJared + YouTube


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears makes a stop at the Tommy Hilfiger Prep World Pop Up Shop at The Grove last week in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess was joined by her adorable sons Sean and Jayden, her dad Jamie, and her assistant Brett for the shopping trip.
> 
> Britney, who used to be an ambassador for the brand, was invited by Tommy Hilfiger himself to the boutique and checked out such items as a blue seersucker blazer, a high heel navy boat shoe, a vintage whale print shift dress, classic polos in a rainbow of colors and more.
> 
> If you missed it, check out JustJared.coms preview of Britneys Femme Fatale tour, which kicks off this Friday!

















Source: JustJared


----------



## chantal1922

Her top is cute


----------



## platinum_girly

> Check out Selena Gomez & The Scenes song Whiplash, which was co-written by Britney Spears!
> 
> The track is one of the songs that didnt make it onto Britneys latest album, Femme Fatale, and will be featured on Selenas upcoming album, When The Sun Goes Down.
> 
> The 18-year-old entertainer is planning on performing a tribute to Britney during her upcoming concert tour.
> 
> Come on and take me to the other side. Im gonna wait, when I look into your eyes. Im so in love, I think Im going to crash into you. Whiplash, whiplash, whiplash, she sings.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK of Selena and Britneys song Whiplash?



http://soundcloud.com/mattkjor/whiplash-full

Source: JustJared


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears hits the stage at the Powerbalance Pavilion on Thursday (June 16) in Sacramento, Calif.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess kicked off her Femme Fatale tour donning several outfits created for her by costume designer Zaldy Goco.
> 
> Before the show, Britney tweeted a pic of her backstage hugging with boyfriend Jason Trawick.
> 
> Brit will next head to San Jose, Calif., this weekend before making stops in Los Angeles, Phoenix, Anahiem, and Las Vegas.
> 
> Check out the video below to see Britney perform Hold It Against Me and Up N Down on the opening night of her tour!


























Source: JustJared + YouTube


----------



## ShoeFanatic

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared + YouTube




Hmmm..
Trying to say this nicely, because I feel bad for the girl..
She's in decent shape, but not good enough shape to be wearing
mid drifs  and shorts in front of 1000's of people.
When I first saw those photos on another site, my
first thought was she should fire her costumes person.
If your gong to tour and wear that attire, you should be in tip top
shape IMO..
she has the money and time to prepare for this months in advance..


Also, she just goes through the moves with no feeling, like a zombie..
like she's trying remember the choreography.



queennadine said:


> She's got the look of someone on ADD/ADHD meds. I have some familymembers that are on them and they have that same 'look' in their eyes. It's like a tired, glazed look.



This girl is just not _all there_..I feel bad for her.
whatever meds she is taking, it's getting her through the day, but she does look dazed.
She's lucky she seems to have people surrounding her that keep her in check..
though I think her BF is hired help to keep an eye out on her.

I think without her father stepping in like he did, she'd either be dead, or
broke..

I hope her money is being well managed, because unless she evolves as a singer/performer, 
she's going to have to live on what she's making now for the rest of her life.


----------



## Sternchen

I think she looks pretty good, but I agree that she should choose some different costumes.


----------



## knics33

ShoeFanatic said:


> Hmmm..
> Trying to say this nicely, because I feel bad for the girl..
> She's in decent shape, but not good enough shape to be wearing
> mid drifs  and shorts in front of 1000's of people.
> When I first saw those photos on another site, my
> first thought was she should fire her costumes person.
> If your gong to tour and wear that attire, you should be in tip top
> shape IMO..
> she has the money and time to prepare for this months in advance..
> 
> 
> Also, she just goes through the moves with no feeling, like a zombie..
> like she's trying remember the choreography.
> 
> 
> 
> This girl is just not _all there_..I feel bad for her.
> whatever meds she is taking, it's getting her through the day, but she does look dazed.
> She's lucky she seems to have people surrounding her that keep her in check..
> though I think her BF is hired help to keep an eye out on her.
> 
> I think without her father stepping in like he did, she'd either be dead, or
> broke..
> 
> *I hope her money is being well managed, because unless she evolves as a singer/performer,
> she's going to have to live on what she's making now for the rest of her life.*





lol... I think she'll be OK in that department.

I think she looks great... the best she's looked in a long time. She also seems happy and I believe the people around her truly care for her (including her boyfriend).


----------



## ShoeFanatic

knics33 said:


> *lol... I think she'll be OK in that department.*
> 
> I think she looks great... the best she's looked in a long time. She also seems happy and I believe the people around her truly care for her (including her boyfriend).



Nic Cage thought the same thing, so did Willie Nelson, Elton John and MC Hammer..just to name a few who filed for bankruptcy after  thinking their millions would hold them over a life time.

Before her dad took over her finances she managed to go through 10s of millions of dollars in just a couple of years. 

Because of her mental state, I think she's very vulnerable to unethical leaches who will financially abuse her..
again, I'm glad she is now surrounded by people that protect her.

I wish her well. 
She seems like a decent/harmless person and while  I like her music..
I don't consider her a true artist, just someone going through the motions
like a puppet.


----------



## Belle49

I think she looks good as well. I just feel like she will always be criticized.


----------



## Aprilshack

Considering this tour is going to last a few months, I'm certain that what little "fat" she has will disappear, the girl is hardly fat anyway, she could do with a little on considering what her body is going to go through on tour. The show looks great & i don't get where these "she doesn't look all there" comments are coming from. I guess I'll see for myself in November.


----------



## Aprilshack

ShoeFanatic said:


> Nic Cage thought the same thing, so did Willie Nelson, Elton John and MC Hammer..just to name a few who filed for bankruptcy after  thinking their millions would hold them over a life time.
> 
> Before her dad took over her finances she managed to go through 10s of millions of dollars in just a couple of years.
> 
> Because of her mental state, I think she's very vulnerable to unethical leaches who will financially abuse her..
> again, I'm glad she is now surrounded by people that protect her.
> 
> I wish her well.
> She seems like a decent/harmless person and while  I like her music..
> I don't consider her a true artist, just someone going through the motions
> like a puppet.



Watch a documentary called "for the record" if it wasn't for her love of performing & her kids, things would be bleak for her.She is in a much better place now than she was 2 yrs ago.


----------



## xikry5talix

I'm seeing her tonight in San Jose! I'm excited although the performances I've seen of her lately haven't been amazing...still anticipating how she'll look tonight!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Aprilshack said:


> Watch a documentary called "for the record" if it wasn't for her love of performing & her kids, things would be bleak for her.She is in a much better place now than she was 2 yrs ago.



I totally agree..
since her dad took over a few years ago, she is  in a much better place.

Helps that her dad will only allow Q&A interviews and approved taped
interviews...
http://basemagazineonline.com/2011/05/britney-spears/magazines-britney-spears-covers-harpers-bazaar/

I saw bits and pieces of 'for the record'..I just did't find her persona interesting enough to sit through
the entire show.


From what I saw, I agree with this reviewer..
http://www.stylelist.com/2008/12/01/britney-for-the-record/
_Britney Spears let cameras follow her all over the world for sixty days, and the best moment was when she donned a chic suit, looked in the mirror, and said "Hello, I'm Matilda."

What we always love (and sometimes miss) about Britney is her fun spirit. She's a cut up, that's why she always kills on Saturday night live. Perhaps it's that training from The Mickey Mouse Club, but we think it's just who she is. We bet if you knew Brit Brit, you'd like her. And you'd give her some of your prescription drugs. Oops.

The big "expose" on MTV was not so much exciting as it was a very long reiteration of "I don't wanna be famous, I don't wanna be a victim, I'm just tryin' to live my life." We'd love to say an astonishing new perspective was offered, and we're sure the other blogs will find a line to two to harp on, but really? We thought it was all pretty same ol' same ol'.

We loved everything Madonna said though, and the way they contextualized the "Human Nature" Britney appearance in Madonna's latest tour. Britney sounds a bit like Madonna on her new album.

Which we totally pre-ordered (it's due out tomorrow, December 2, 2008). A cynic might say that was the point of this "film," but we don't think so. Whatever the point was, rockin' to the new album is probably gonna be better. As it should be. More power to ya, Britney. We wish you all the best!_

One thing I failed to mention is that I think she nailed the comedic guest  starring shows she's been on.


----------



## YSoLovely

ShoeFanatic said:


> Nic Cage thought the same thing, so did Willie Nelson, Elton John and MC Hammer..just to name a few who filed for bankruptcy after  thinking their millions would hold them over a life time.
> 
> *Before her dad took over her finances she managed to go through 10s of millions of dollars in just a couple of years. *
> 
> Because of her mental state, I think she's very vulnerable to unethical leaches who will financially abuse her..
> again, I'm glad she is now surrounded by people that protect her.
> 
> I wish her well.
> She seems like a decent/harmless person and while  I like her music..
> I don't consider her a true artist, just someone going through the motions
> like a puppet.




True, but I remember documements during her cray cray days that showed that she was making upwards of 7 million dollars every year without doing anything, while spending less.
It was also reported a few months ago (TMZ) that she was hiring a business / financial management teacher - to prepare her for the time when she won't be under the conservatorship no more.

She's doing the right things - don't worry.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

YSoLovely said:


> True, but I remember documements during her cray cray days that showed that she was making upwards of 7 million dollars every year without doing anything, while spending less.
> It was also reported a few months ago (TMZ) that she was hiring a business / financial management teacher - to prepare her for the time when she won't be under the conservatorship no more.
> 
> *She's doing the right things - don't worry*.



Good for her!
Now if she can on her meds and away from the Sam Lufti's
and the other leaches she let her into her life before her dad intervened.


----------



## Aprilshack

xikry5talix said:


> I'm seeing her tonight in San Jose! I'm excited although the performances I've seen of her lately haven't been amazing...still anticipating how she'll look tonight!



Did you enjoy it?


----------



## natalie1885

xikry5talix said:


> I'm seeing her tonight in San Jose! I'm excited although the performances I've seen of her lately haven't been amazing...still anticipating how she'll look tonight!


lucky! how was the show?
I live in milpitas and my cousin and I tried so hard getting tickets, ESP on travelzoo to no avail 
it was all sold out. then we tried calling radio stations. we were so devastated we couldn't go.
how did this tour compare to her last?
I'd lOVe to hear details when you get the chance..!!!


----------



## xikry5talix

The show was sooo good! She looked like she lost some more weight...her body was banging! She performed a mix of her old & new songs and even Rihanna's S&M. I thought her face would look lifeless like in the award show performances but it was not like that at all! She had tons of expression and looked happy to be on stage! The choreography was really cute too. And her opener Nikki Manaj was great too! The only thing that was kinda annoying was when Nikki Manaj left the stage...we had to wait 45 more minutes until Britney took the stage.

My favorite part was when she performed her new single "I wanna go" and she pulled some lucky fans on stage to dance with her. It was so cute!

This tour is much better than the previous Circus tour. I was so disappointed by the Circus concert so I was hesitant about buying tickets for this one but I don't regret it at all!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Check out this sneak peek of Britney Spears I Wanna Go video!
> 
> The 32-second clip shows the 29-year-old pop princess, wearing a studded white jacket with hot pink streaks in her hair, standing on top of a cab and taking out the paparazzi by flinging her microphone!
> 
> Shame on me to need release! I-I-I-Wanna-G-O-O-O video comes out June 22nd. #IWANNAGO, Britney wrote on her Twitter page Friday.
> 
> ARE YOU EXCITED for Britney Spears I Wanna Go video premiere?





Source: JustJared + YouTube


----------



## kittenslingerie

ShoeFanatic said:


> Hmmm..
> *Trying to say this nicely, because I feel bad for the girl..
> She's in decent shape, but not good enough shape to be wearing
> mid drifs  and shorts in front of 1000's of people.
> When I first saw those photos on another site, my
> first thought was she should fire her costumes person.
> If your gong to tour and wear that attire, you should be in tip top
> shape IMO..
> she has the money and time to prepare for this months in advance..
> *
> 
> Also, she just goes through the moves with no feeling, like a zombie..
> like she's trying remember the choreography.
> 
> 
> 
> This girl is just not _all there_..I feel bad for her.
> whatever meds she is taking, it's getting her through the day, but she does look dazed.
> She's lucky she seems to have people surrounding her that keep her in check..
> though I think her BF is hired help to keep an eye out on her.
> 
> I think without her father stepping in like he did, she'd either be dead, or
> broke..
> 
> I hope her money is being well managed, because unless she evolves as a singer/performer,
> she's going to have to live on what she's making now for the rest of her life.


Agree completely, but especially about the outfit choices. Work with what you have.


----------



## platinum_girly

In Los Angeles June 17, 2011:






Source: StarStyle


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears heads to her son Seans school for his graduation on Friday (June 17) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess was joined by boyfriend Jason Trawick and her parents, Jamie and Lynne.
> 
> Brits ex and Seans dad, Kevin Federline, also attended the graduation with his pregnant girlfriend Victoria Prince.
> 
> The night before, Britney was in Sacramento, Calif., where she kicked off her Femme Fatale tour at the Powerbalance Pavilion.
















Source: JustJared


----------



## DivineMissM

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared



  These look like still shots from an episode of Intervention.  I do like her dress though.


----------



## mcb100

i like her cardigan a lot and her hair looks good when it's styled wavy like that. i wish her dress was shorter though. it seems like it's so long that it would be hard to walk in.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears rocks out on stage during her Femme Fatale concert tour held at the Staples Center on Monday (June 20) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop sensation sang and danced to a packed house.
> 
> U ready Los Angeles? Im coming. -Britney, she tweeted before the show.
> 
> Next tour stops for Brit are Wednesday (June 22) in Arizona, and Saturday (June 25) in Las Vegas.
> 
> Be sure to look out for Britneys I Wanna Go video, to be released this Wednesday! Check out the teaser for a sneak peek.
























Source: JustJared


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sometimes her face looks masculine and sometimes it doesn't.

She has a rockin' bod.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

guess she really doesnt care about personal style


----------



## DivineMissM

Did they try to spray tan some definition on her stomach?


----------



## Jeneen

DivineMissM said:


> Did they try to spray tan some definition on her stomach?


 
Yes!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Check out the premiere of Britney Spearss I Wanna Go video!
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess first curses out reporters at a press conference before groping an autograph seeker and flashing some bystanders on the street.
> 
> Brit then tackles the paparazzi, ripping cameras out of their hands before taking them out with her microphone!
> 
> So excited for you all to see the music video for I Wanna Go tonight at 12am PST! Britney wrote on her Facebook page a few hours before the video hit the web, teasing fans with a pic of her in a short red dress.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK of Britney Spearss I Wanna Go video?





Source: JustJared + YouTube


----------



## Sternchen

I love "I wanna go"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

Sternchen said:


> I love "I wanna go"!!!!!!!!!!!!



Me too 
It is not the best song on the album but it is Britney's best video in a looong time.


----------



## Sternchen

LiLo_Rocks said:


> Me too
> It is not the best song on the album but it is Britney's best video in a looong time.



It's a fun song to dance around to


----------



## PrincessGina

xikry5talix said:


> The show was sooo good! She looked like she lost some more weight...her body was banging! She performed a mix of her old & new songs and even Rihanna's S&M. I thought her face would look lifeless like in the award show performances but it was not like that at all! She had tons of expression and looked happy to be on stage! The choreography was really cute too. And her opener Nikki Manaj was great too! The only thing that was kinda annoying was when Nikki Manaj left the stage...we had to wait 45 more minutes until Britney took the stage.
> 
> My favorite part was when she performed her new single "I wanna go" and she pulled some lucky fans on stage to dance with her. It was so cute!
> 
> This tour is much better than the previous Circus tour. I was so disappointed by the Circus concert so I was hesitant about buying tickets for this one but I don't regret it at all!


 
Hi! can you tell me if she had big screens up on this tour? cos she didnt for the circus tour and it sucked cos you couldnt see her properly.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

PrincessGina said:


> Hi! can you tell me if she had big screens up on this tour? cos she didnt for the circus tour and it sucked cos you couldnt see her properly.


 

Yes, she has screens.


----------



## PrincessGina

^^ o yay thanks!


----------



## xikry5talix

Yeah she has a screen, but only one screen on the left of the stage.


----------



## DivineMissM

"I Wanna Go" is the first song she's out in a LONG time that I actually like!


----------



## chanel*liz

xikry5talix said:


> The show was sooo good! She looked like she lost some more weight...her body was banging! She performed a mix of her old & new songs and even Rihanna's S&M. I thought her face would look lifeless like in the award show performances but it was not like that at all! She had tons of expression and looked happy to be on stage! The choreography was really cute too. And her opener Nikki Manaj was great too! The only thing that was kinda annoying was when Nikki Manaj left the stage...we had to wait 45 more minutes until Britney took the stage.
> 
> My favorite part was when she performed her new single "I wanna go" and she pulled some lucky fans on stage to dance with her. It was so cute!
> 
> This tour is much better than the previous Circus tour. I was so disappointed by the Circus concert so I was hesitant about buying tickets for this one but I don't regret it at all!



aw that sounds so fun!!! i wish i could have gone to this concert. i went to her circus concert and it rocked but i've heard this is even better!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Check out the official remix video for Britney Spears new single I Wanna Go!
> 
> The video features the radio edit of one of the two official remixes for the song, which will be released later this month. The mix was produced by DJ Frank E & DJ Alex Dreamz.
> 
> Britney is currently touring the country on her Femme Fatale tour with Nicki Minaj. The tour will continue in Vancouver tomorrow (July 1) before wrapping up the North American leg at the end of August.
> 
> Pick up your tickets for the tour at LiveNation.com!





Source: JustJared + YouTube


----------



## queennadine

Cute video! She looks a lot happier and more spunky in it, if that makes sense.


----------



## missgiannina

her body looks *amazing* in that video!


----------



## carvedwords

I went to her show in Vegas and it was awesome!  She had lots of energy and seemed geniunely happy to be there.  There were two big screens, one of each side, so you could see her better.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and beau Jason Trawick stop by an ice cream truck to pick up some cool treats on Wednesday (August 3) in Long Island, New York.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princesss dad, Jamie, also joined the couple and took Brits 4-year-old son Jayden to the beach.
> 
> I gotta say it. Theres no crowd like a NY crowd. You guys are incredible. I had the best time. Lets go NJ! Britney tweeted the night before after performing in Uniondales Nassau Coliseum.
> 
> Next stop for Britneys Femme Fatale tour: East Rutherford, New Jersey, where shell be hitting the stage at the Izod Center on Friday (August 5)!

















Source: JustJared


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears gives a gentle massage to her boyfriend Jason Trawicks back on Thursday (August 4) in Long Island, NY.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop diva and her beau were joined by her two sons Jayden James and Sean Preston.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Britney Spears
> 
> The day before, Britney and Jason enjoyed some well-deserved cool ice cream treats in the hot New York heat!
> 
> Brit is currently in the Big Apple for her Femme Fatale tour. She performed in Long Island on Tuesday (August 2) and will be performing in East Rutherford, NJ tonight.
















Source: JustJared


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks like the old Britney in that video! The boat pics are cute. I can't wait for her concert!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears is beautiful in black as she arrives at the 2011 MTV VMAs on Sunday (August 28) at Nokia Theatre L.A. Live in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess, who posed for photos with beau Jason Trawick, won the award for Best Pop Video for Till The World Ends!
> 
> Thank you so much! Britney said. First Id like to thankI wasnt expecting this! Id like to thank God for blessing me so much, my beautiful - my boys, Jayden and Preston - mommy loves you!
> 
> My management team - Larry Rudolph, Ray Kay for directing this amazing video, and all my fans. Jason, I love you!
> 
> The 2011 MTV VMAs air live TONIGHT at 9/8c!
> 
> FYI: Britney is wearing a Moschino dress paired with boots by Gina.
















Source: JustJared


----------



## Bag Fetish

She looks grea there.... 
Why didnt she get her nails done?  She needs to stop biting them!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her hair looks great, body on point, makeup perfect, dress lovely....


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks really good!!


----------



## chantal1922

Brit Brit looked nice


----------



## knics33

She looked amazing! I'm happy for her. I wonder if her and Jason will tie the knot any time soon? He seems like a great guy to her and her children.


----------



## knasarae

She looked great last night.  I liked the tribute too... so many of her video characters, it was cool.


----------



## karo

She looks really great! It's so good to see her back in shape!


----------



## Sternchen

She looked lovely! 

I have a question: who has custody of her boys now? Does she have full custody or does she still share with KFed?


----------



## scarlet555

Her eyes still look so sad...  but she does look better.


----------



## xikry5talix

She looked pretty


----------



## DivineMissM

Everything looks great except the outfit.  I can forgive that though, because her hair and makeup are perfect!


----------



## Kimm992

It's weird but there is something about her face that just doesn't look right.

When you see pictures of her from the early 2000's her face just looks way different - and it's not age...I just can't put my finger on it!


----------



## kirsten

Kimm992 said:


> It's weird but there is something about her face that just doesn't look right.
> 
> When you see pictures of her from the early 2000's her face just looks way different - and it's not age...I just can't put my finger on it!



I think it is age. Her mom has the same kind of droopy looking face.

She looked wonderful at the VMA's though! I thought it was kind of sad though that she had her acceptance speech scripted though.


----------



## DivineMissM

Kimm992 said:


> It's weird but there is something about her face that just doesn't look right.
> 
> When you see pictures of her from the early 2000's her face just looks way different - and it's not age...I just can't put my finger on it!



She looks depressed and drugged to me.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears has confirmed that her next single will be Criminal!
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess revealed the exciting news backstage at the 2011 MTV VMAs, telling MTV, The song is really different and its nothing [like what] Ive heard before!
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Britney Spears
> 
> I really wanted to deliver the song and I was thinking of a really cool concept for the video just to make it interesting, Brit added.
> 
> ARE YOU EXCITED for Britney Spears to release Criminal as her new single?
> 
> Pictured is Brit with little sis Jamie Lynn Spears at Sunday nights House of Hype Post Awards Party presented by Nissan where they drank Activate water.











Source: JustJared + YouTube


----------



## yajaira

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared



She looks so good here!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kimm992 said:


> It's weird but there is something about her face that just doesn't look right.
> 
> When you see pictures of her from the early 2000's her face just looks way different - and it's not age...I just can't put my finger on it!


 

It could just be life  she's not a carefree teenager anymore, this woman has been married, birthed two babies, had a breakdown and divorced. Hell that would change the look of anyones face a bit don't ya think? lol!


She looks great! So happy to see her hair looking good


----------



## knics33

^lol... I completely agree. I think people read waaayy too much in to "What is going on behind Britney's eyes", or "She doesn't look the same/happy...". I think she is just older, a mom to two young boys, on a world tour (VERY BUSY), and almost 30! She is bound to look different from when she was 20, ya know?

I think she looks amazing, healthy, happy and has for some time now.


----------



## knasarae

I thought she looked much better at the VMA's.  Her eyes didn't have that glazed look they did when I saw her perform with Rihanna and Nicki Minaj (don't remember which awards show that was). 

She seems like she's doing a lot better.  Good for her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I went to see her Femme Fatale tour and it was amazing! The costumes were fabulous and she looked great.

She also looked great at the VMAs.


----------



## Rubypout

~Fabulousity~ said:


> It could just be life  she's not a carefree teenager anymore, this woman has been married, birthed two babies, had a breakdown and divorced. Hell that would change the look of anyones face a bit don't ya think? lol!
> 
> 
> She looks great! So happy to see her hair looking good



 
As soon as Brit blinks when someone takes a photo rumours fly that she's drugged up. It's good to see the girl looking healthy.
Looking forward to the tour hitting London! Hope it's as good as The Circus Tour


----------



## New-New

knasarae said:


> I thought she looked much better at the VMA's.  Her eyes didn't have that glazed look they did when I saw her perform with Rihanna and Nicki Minaj (don't remember which awards show that was).
> 
> She seems like she's doing a lot better.  Good for her.



She did seem heavily medicated at the Billboard awards.


----------



## kittenslingerie

To me, the differences in Britney's face are less confidence (the sparkle in her personality isn't quite there - jaded I suppose by life experiences) and sometimes she appears overly medicated ( I don't think it's just blinking eyes personally). At the MTV awards she seemed pretty peppy and looked good though.


----------



## Rubypout

platinum_girly said:


>



This to me doesn't say drugged up it just says my face hurts from having to smile constantly. If the smile is not natural it shows in your eyes...
I do agree she seems less confident, who wouldn't be in her circumstance.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears lands at LAX Airport with beau Jason Trawick and her bodyguards on Wednesday (September 7) in Los Angeles.
> 
> So excited to stop over in the UK before I start my European tour in a few weeks. Cant wait! I LOVE London, its like my second home, the 29-year-old pop princess tweeted the day before.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Britney Spears
> 
> Decided to shoot the Criminal video in the streets of merry old England when I get there, she revealed in another tweet.
> 
> For Britneys full European tour schedule, check out BritneySpears.com!












Source: JustJared


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears smiles while leaving the KISS FM radio studio on Thursday (September 15) in London, England.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess, who recently tweeted that a new remix album will be coming out October 11, is in town to film her Criminal video.
> 
> Brit also took to her Twitter page to wish her two sons, who turned 5 and 6, a happy b-day.
> 
> Preston Happy Birthday! My little baby is growing up so fast. I love you. Mommy, she wrote.
> 
> Happy Birthday Jayden! Mommy loves you so much, she said in another tweet.
> 
> FYI: Britney is wearing Koolaburra Veleta booties.




















Source: JustJared


----------



## platinum_girly

Leaving LAX Airport September 14, 2011:





Source: StarStyle


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

Good to see her looking happy and relaxed.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I cannot stand to see her in those uggs


----------



## chanel*liz

I just wish after all these years she would hire a stylist or something


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears arrives at her U.K. tour launch party at Sanctum Soho on Friday (September 16) in London, England.
> 
> The 29-year-old entertainer will also be performing all over Europe, including stops in France, Germany, Switzerland, Belgium, and Denmark.
> 
> Though Britney has been sporting a sparkler on her ring finger, beau Jason Trawick told Access Hollywood that theyre not engaged.
> 
> A rep for Brit also cleared up the engagement rumors, which first surfaced when Jason was spotted meeting with jeweler Pascal Mouawad.
> 
> Jason was there to discuss other matters with Pascal, but nothing relating to him personally, said her rep.
> 
> For Brits full tour schedule, check out BritneySpears.com!
> 
> FYI: Brit is wearing a Lipsy dress and Candies by Britney shoes.
















Source: JustJared


----------



## bisousx

Her fake smile is glued to her face.


----------



## knics33

^I don't think her smile looks fake at all. She looks genuinely happy to me.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^She usually does when she's around Jason, imo


----------



## MichelleAntonia

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared



Proving, yet again, that she can wear a pair of pants better than almost anyone! Dang!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears makes a run for it as she shoots the video for her new single, Criminal, on Monday (September 19) in London, England.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess, who carried a fake gun, was joined by her real life boyfriend, Jason Trawick - and it looks like he makes an appearance as her on-screen partner in crime!
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Britney Spears
> 
> Earlier in the week, Brit made a few media appearances around the city and dished that shes loving London. Having a blast in the UK! she tweeted.




















Source: JustJared


----------



## chantal1922

Love that jacket.


----------



## platinum_girly

Britney Spears seen in central Kiev 25.09.2011:













Source: OnCelebrity


----------



## Bag Fetish

She looks like such a hobo in those pictures..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am giving her an A for the hair.


----------



## platinum_girly

Britney Spears performs at the Ice Palace in Saint Petersburg Sept 22:


















Source: OnCelebrity


----------



## knics33

^ I think Jason is so cute. I still say I commend her for not giving a sh*t. I am exited to see what she'll do for the Criminal video.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears arrives at Kira Plastinina Design Studio on Saturday (September 24) in Moscow, Russia.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess, who is currently on the European leg of her Femme Fatale tour, met up with Kira, a 19-year-old Russian fashion designer!
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Britney Spears
> 
> The ladies chatted over a cup of tea before Kira gave Brit a tour of her design studio as well as her fashion showrooms and factory.
> 
> You can check out Kiras designs over at KiraPlastinina.com!




















Source: JustJared


----------



## Chanel522

LOL!!!  Her smile is plastered on her face in the pics with the green dress, but I'm so glad to see her back out there with top selling albums and performing.  I always loved Britney and it's nice to see her looking happy and being successful.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Brit brit looks good lately


----------



## platinum_girly

> Cheer up Britney! Singer looks rather glum during a family day out in Paris ahead of concert
> 
> She may be enjoying a successful comeback, but Britney Spears looked anything but happy as she spent time in Paris yesterday.
> 
> The singer, 29, was in the French capital with her two sons, Jayden James and Sean Preston, and her boyfriend, Jason Trawick, but it didn't look like a fun family day out.
> Continuing her Femme Fatate tour, Britney is gearing herself up for her performance in the city tomorrow night - so perhaps she was nervous.
> 
> Wearing a red and white striped cowl-necked t shirt and black pair of skinny jeans, the star appeared to be wearing no make-up and wore her hair down in a messy wave.
> The mother-of-two finished the look with a pair of tan heeled loafers but carried no handbag as her and her family were accompanied by a couple of security guards.
> 
> Jason appeared to play the role of stepfather very well as he held the hand of Sean Preston throughout their stroll.
> Looking a little bit smarter than his famous girlfriend, Jason wore a pair of grey jeans with a black v-neck t-shirt and a blue blazer.
> The singers two boys also looked rather smart wearing similar gingham checked shirts of white and dark blue and also wore flat caps.
> 
> As the group strolled along the famous Rue St Honore, they stopped several times and either looked lost or bored of the French city.
> As locals passed them by, Britney looked tired and fed up as they crossed roads and glanced in shop windows.
> 
> The Toxic singer is probably finding the roles of pop star and mother combined quite exhausting as her latest tour began in mid-June and doesn't finish till early December.
> Let's just hope she looks a bit more lively for her Parisian audience tomorrow night as no doubt they've paid quite a few Euros to see her perform.
























Source: DailyMail


----------



## chanel*liz

^why doesn't she ever brush her hair on her day off? it always looks weird. i love her but i wish she would put a little more effort into her appearance. but other than that, i think she looks great lately!!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears flashes a smile while leaving her hotel on Thursday (October 6) in Paris, France.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess was joined by boyfriend Jason Trawick and her two sons, Preston and Jayden.
> 
> Britney told the Associated Press last month shes looking forward to turning 30 December 2.
> 
> I hear the older you get, the wiser you get and the more you know what you want - so hopefully itll be a good year, she shared.
> 
> As for her Femme Fatale tour, The audiences have been just amazing, theyve been so great to bounce off of and the energy I get from them, its great, its really cool,Brit added.




















Source: JustJared


----------



## chanel*liz

^she looks gorgeous there


----------



## keychain

Yes, she does. Even the hair looked good!


----------



## WaffleCloth

I kind of dig that Britney Spears keeps it real. I love looking at outfits from the Kardashians or VB but sometimes wearing sky scrapping stilettos to go shopping isn't the most logical thing to do.

She doesn't really seem influenced by what other people think about her or what's in style. She wears what she wants to wear. She works A LOT and is raising two children. I would hope that would be enough to fill up her day and she would be spending time with her children instead of getting her hair and makeup done for two hours every morning before she left the house.


----------



## xikry5talix

I like that blue blazer!


----------



## Coco Belle

WaffleCloth said:


> I kind of dig that Britney Spears keeps it real. I love looking at outfits from the Kardashians or VB but sometimes wearing sky scrapping stilettos to go shopping isn't the most logical thing to do.
> 
> She doesn't really seem influenced by what other people think about her or what's in style. She wears what she wants to wear. She works A LOT and is raising two children. I would hope that would be enough to fill up her day and she would be spending time with her children instead of getting her hair and makeup done for two hours every morning before she left the house.



I reluctantly agree.

i do wish she'd put more effort in... but the fact that she doesn't speaks volumes about her priorities.


----------



## legaldiva

Coco Belle said:


> I reluctantly agree.
> 
> i do wish she'd put more effort in... but the fact that she doesn't speaks volumes about her priorities.


 
I agree with that in the respect that she's more focused on her kids and her relationships, and likely even her work as opposed to what the faceless masses think about her outfit on any given day.


----------



## KoobaBagLover

If i had to wear make up everyday for my tour and had my hair teased and worked on, on my days off I would not want to go near cosmetics at all or even care to look great. But I would comb my hair and put it up in a neat bun....and wear some sunglasses.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears Rocks The Stage In Sweden
> 
> Britney Spears is still on tour, and now shes hit Sweden. It looks like she gave a very energetic performance, but then, Im sure she does that every night. Shes quite a performer!
> 
> And Britney has quite a variety of stage costumes, too. She looks great, very fit. Her shopping trips in Europe must be fun.

























Source: ImNotObsessed


----------



## platinum_girly

Britneys new video for 'Criminal'


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I kind of LOVE the video


----------



## platinum_girly

^Me too, the chemistry between her and Jason is insane, so glad that she is happy


----------



## knics33

^I agree!! She looks fantastic and happy. LOVE the song as well - so glad she made it her next single.


----------



## Coco Belle

Song's dreadful, video's amazing, but I'm sad she's put her man on the stage, so to speak...

...having said that. How often do you see a celeb couple that is SOOOO into one another? Wow.

Also: Am I the only one who thinks Brit Brit has had Botox in her forehead?? Her brow looks totally different these days!


----------



## knics33

^I don't think she's had Botox. Just airbrushing.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

platinum_girly said:


> ^Me too, the chemistry between her and Jason is insane, so glad that she is happy





knics33 said:


> ^I agree!! She looks fantastic and happy. LOVE the song as well - so glad she made it her next single.





californiaCRUSH said:


> Brit brit looks good lately





Chanel522 said:


> LOL!!!  Her smile is plastered on her face in the pics with the green dress, but I'm so glad to see her back out there with top selling albums and performing.  I always loved Britney and it's nice to see her looking happy and being successful.





WaffleCloth said:


> I kind of dig that Britney Spears keeps it real. I love looking at outfits from the Kardashians or VB but sometimes wearing sky scrapping stilettos to go shopping isn't the most logical thing to do.
> 
> She doesn't really seem influenced by what other people think about her or what's in style. She wears what she wants to wear. She works A LOT and is raising two children. I would hope that would be enough to fill up her day and she would be spending time with her children instead of getting her hair and makeup done for two hours every morning before she left the house.





MichelleAntonia said:


> I kind of LOVE the video



ditto...ditto...ditto... 

her body is looking like mine right now. i really wish i could drop like 10-20 lbs. i love my food to much though


----------



## chanel*liz

im sure shes had botox. nothing wrong with that!!


----------



## sweetfacespout

I love her new song 'I wanna go'. I wish I had gone to one of her concerts, I think she was in Prague a few weeks ago which isn't too far away ugh.


----------



## Jennifer_C

sweetfacespout said:


> I love her new song 'I wanna go'. I wish I had gone to one of her concerts, I think she was in Prague a few weeks ago which isn't too far away ugh.



I love that song too.  It's the only song I've ever purchased of hers.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm dying to see the video ... but I'm not paying to download it.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Wait.. it hasn't actually been posted here!? It's on yt!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

cannot wait for her tour 1 week today yey , anyone else going?


----------



## platinum_girly

platinum_girly said:


> Britneys new video for 'Criminal'




Yep, see above ^ 



MichelleAntonia said:


> Wait.. it hasn't actually been posted here!? It's on yt!


----------



## platinum_girly

Britney Spears puts on an elaborate stage show at Arena Montpellier:






















Source: Zimbio


----------



## Jennifer_C

^^I don't think celebrities need to be stick-thin but I do think she could make some more flattering wardrobe choices.


----------



## knasarae

^ I agree.  Brit has a fantastic body, don't get me wrong.  But I don't think she should still be wearing some of the clothes she wore when she was 18.  Her body has changed.... the fit of her clothes should change too.


----------



## pitterpatter

that video was pretty freaking hot!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

> She's miming, lethargic, there are hundreds of unsold tickets - and her parents get all the cash. Britney's humiliating new tour
> 
> The scene is Londons Sanctum Hotel in Soho; the revellers a mixture of D-list celebrities, journalists and money men. All eyes are on the surprisingly diminutive Britney Spears, who has a smile so tight it looks painful.
> Glued to her side is her agent-turned-boyfriend Jason Trawick. They are surrounded by a phalanx of PR people, bodyguards, lawyers, management and record executives. No one else can get near. She is there to be looked at, like a rare animal in a cage.
> With a new (far from sold out) tour, which arrived in the UK this week, the singer, who had a very public breakdown three years ago, is keen to spread the message that she is back. So she has been popping up on breakfast television and chatting away to the magazines.
> Im finding my whole click with life, is one bizarre phrase she keeps on trotting out.
> After her excruciatingly public breakdown  shaving her head, being carted off to hospital and losing custody of her children (from her marriage to dancer Kevin Federline)  it is good to see her looking well again.
> She is certainly back to earning millions. Her latest album went straight to the top of the Billboard charts in America. Last year alone she made £30&#8201;million.
> But all is still not well. When her life spiralled out of control in 2008  drug and alcohol problems, bizarre affairs with photographers, and social services investigating claims she neglected her two young sons  Britneys father, Jamie Spears, was awarded conservatorship of her. This gave him full control of her affairs; conservatorships are normally handed out when an elderly person develops dementia or someone suffers from a brain injury.
> The conservatorship was meant to be temporary, but her parents got a judge to agree to extend it indefinitely. And this year they made the case that the star  who has several lawsuits pending  is mentally incapable of testifying.
> One lawsuit involves a former bodyguard claiming $10&#8201;million (£7&#8201;million) for sexual harassment. Another involves her ex-manager Sam Lufti, who is suing the singers mother, Lynne, for defamation.
> 
> Unpleasant stuff, certainly. But then so are the rigours of going on tour. What Britneys parents are saying is that while on the surface all is well with the former child star  certainly well enough for her to get back on the money-making treadmill  mentally she is still extremely fragile.
> And while there have been rumours Britney is about to marry her boyfriend Jason, the truth is very different. Even if she wanted to marry, she cant until she is mentally stable enough to not need a guardian  and who knows when that will be?
> I cant see them completely releasing her. I dont think shes capable of managing herself, says showbusiness writer George Rush. Also they probably dont want to lose control of the purse strings.
> It would be unfair to suggest the conservatorship is purely about money. Any parent will understand why Britneys mother and father would want to step in to save her from herself. But the money factor is there  in staggering quantities.
> Earlier this month a claim for $900,000 (around £500,000) in legal fees was put in front of the judge in charge of her case  just for sorting out the conservatorship.
> 
> That money will all come from Britneys funds. No wonder she is still working so hard despite her troubles. She does love performing, says one source close to the Britney camp, but left to her own devices its highly unlikely shed undertake the sort of commitments that her conservatorship has signed her on to.
> And there are signs she no longer enjoys the touring as she once did. It is almost a given she mimes throughout most of her performances  something she used to put down to her energetic dance routines. But even they have fallen by  the wayside.
> One fan who saw her perform in Dublin this week wrote on her blog: The once sultry singer has somehow lost her rhythm  so much so that she was mostly wheeled around the stage on various items to cover this up. Others have written about an emptiness behind her eyes. No wonder there are still hundreds of tickets unsold for most of her gigs.
> Britney herself does not have access to all the money she earns; she gets an allowance and has to ask her father for anything more. Indeed, every element of Britneys life is tightly controlled.
> Anyone she wants to socialise with has to be vetted by her dad, adds the source. When shes out she cant even use the lavatory alone because her dad has hired a minder to follow her at all times. Even her boyfriend was essentially chosen by her parents.
> Jason was Britneys agent just as her life started falling apart. A talented money man, he has been at the forefront of steering her back on to the straight and narrow. He is showing Britney how to be a responsible adult and parent, says one friend. And he has helped her get back on the road where she can make nearly $2&#8201;million a day if shes healthy and on her A-game.
> Britney has admitted she would love to have another child and marry Jason, when the time is right. The problem is that time will not be down to her  but the people who run her life.
> Britneys Femme Fatale tour continues tonight at the O2 Arena in London and ends on November 6.  See britneyspears.com












Source: DailyMail


----------



## knics33

^  at that article. lol - she seems to be doing pretty good if you ask me. It's like journalists are still using the breakdown from 07 to make money when wrting stories about Britney. When I saw her in concert she looked FAB and was super energentic - not "lethargic" whatsoever.


----------



## Coco Belle

knics33 said:


> ^  at that article. lol - she seems to be doing pretty good if you ask me. It's like journalists are still using the breakdown from 07 to make money when wrting stories about Britney. When I saw her in concert she looked FAB and was super energentic - not "lethargic" whatsoever.



ITA. My issue is, Britney's parents actually DID step up and save her from herself, and are now being extra cautious about taking care of her. Thank God they did, right? I mean, think of LiLo or Amy Winehouse -- they need/ed this kind of taking in hand, people are constantly there to care for them and put their best interests first.

And then this journalist tries to make that out to be negative?? Imagine if her parents WEREN'T there. She wouldn't be working, she'd be holed up somewhere with a bunch of enablers, doing drugs and breaking down. Her kids would have been completely removed from her life. She might even be dead by now, at the rate she was going.

I think her parents should be applauded for what they're doing. Yeah it's weird to have to do it, but they wouldn't have spent $900K securing a conservatorship unless they really, really wanted her to be safe & well.

Even if she is "lethargic" on stage (which I don't think she is), what's the alternative? Leaving her as an unmedicated bipolar sufferer to pogo around stage on a manic high? I'd rather she looked a little less sparkly as long as she's healthy.


----------



## knics33

^Completely agree. I think her parents are good people and genuinely care for their daughter. They stepped up to the plate when she desperately needed help. I think her "comeback" (hate that word) both professionally and personally have been extremely successful. She seems to be in a very good point in her life. When I read articles like those I just can't help but think - Are they (the media; desperate journalists) ever going to let her move on from the low points in her life? I mean, she has been healthy and happy for several years now.


----------



## DivineMissM

Coco Belle said:


> ITA. My issue is, Britney's parents actually DID step up and save her from herself, and are now being extra cautious about taking care of her. Thank God they did, right? I mean, think of LiLo or Amy Winehouse -- they need/ed this kind of taking in hand, people are constantly there to care for them and put their best interests first.
> 
> And then this journalist tries to make that out to be negative?? Imagine if her parents WEREN'T there. She wouldn't be working, she'd be holed up somewhere with a bunch of enablers, doing drugs and breaking down. Her kids would have been completely removed from her life. She might even be dead by now, at the rate she was going.
> 
> I think her parents should be applauded for what they're doing. Yeah it's weird to have to do it, but they wouldn't have spent $900K securing a conservatorship unless they really, really wanted her to be safe & well.
> 
> *Even if she is "lethargic" on stage (which I don't think she is), what's the alternative? Leaving her as an unmedicated bipolar sufferer to pogo around stage on a manic high? I'd rather she looked a little less sparkly as long as she's healthy.*




IMO, the best alternative would be for her to stay home and really work on getting healthy.  Just because she's medicated doesn't mean she's healthy.  I think she's still struggling with a lot of demons, medication isn't going to fix that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her parents are Saints compared to Lindsay's...  They care about the well being of the daughter and their grandchildren.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney bares a whole lot of skin in risqué stage outfits as the Femme Fatale tour hits London
> 
> Britney Spears performed the first London concert of her UK tour last night- and the singer certainly made her presence felt.
> Wearing a multitude of skimpy costumes, the 29-year-old paraded about the colourful stage showing off her stomach, legs, and as much else as she could get away with.
> The singer bared a great deal of midriff throughout the show, at one point wearing only a pink sequined bikini top on her upper half, paired with the briefest of denim hot pants.
> 
> Still sporting a slightly curvier figure than she had earlier in her career, the Hold It Against Me star nevertheless looked well, and far fitter than she has in recent years.
> 
> Britney's panoply of costumes included a pink basque with black lace detail, which she initially covered with a long white skirt, only to rip it off, revealing fishnet-clad legs.
> And whenever the singer donned a jacket - or in the case of an Egyptian-themed routine, a cape - it was swiftly removed to reveal as much as possible.
> 
> Another ensemble, intended to echo the ambiance of Ancient Egypt, consisted of a gold bikini with matching boots and a cape - which was naturally removed in short order.
> Britney also donned a policewoman-style hat and black leather cropped waistcoat (still baring her stomach) for a saucy rendition of Rihanna's S&M - which she performed with the Barbadian at the Billboard Awards in April.
> 
> It was as though Britney had taken a few tips from the Umbrella star - who is famed for her risque stage outfits, since Britney's choices were every bit as revealing as any of Rihanna's.
> The singer has taken to the UK with relish, and apparently made a few requests so as to feel more at home across the pond.
> 
> According to sources on the tour, Britney asked for portions of fish and chips and 100 figs and prunes.
> Insiders have also claimed that the singer requested a photo of Princess Diana backstage at her UK gigs.
> 'Britney adores the monarchy, Diana was in many ways her inspiration. Also, she doesn't count calories when she's in Britain,' said the source.
> 
> Toothpaste and McDonald's cheeseburgers minus the bread rolls were also part of her rider before she performed at London's The O2 last night.
> Britney has confessed in the past that she dreams of performing for Diana's son Prince William and his wife the Duchess of Cambridge should they wish to watch her show while she is in the UK.
> 
> She said: 'I'm sure they're very, very busy, but if they could squeeze it in that would be amazing.
> 
> 'It would be amazing if they came to one of my concerts. That would be really crazy and cool. I think they're a beautiful couple.'
























Source: DailyMail


----------



## Coco Belle

That first photo is most unfortunate, but it looks (from the others) like they just got her as she was exhaling heavily or something.


----------



## knics33

^Yeah - I think you are probably right. When I saw her perform back in the summer she looked GREAT. Her body was killer IMO.


----------



## cbtg818

Who knew she home dazzled? lol


----------



## sweetfacespout

knics33 said:


> ^   at that article. lol - she seems to be doing pretty good if you ask me.  It's like journalists are still using the breakdown from 07 to make  money when wrting stories about Britney. When I saw her in concert she  looked FAB and was super energentic - not "lethargic"  whatsoever.






Coco Belle said:


> ITA. My issue is, Britney's parents actually DID step up and save her from herself, and are now being extra cautious about taking care of her. Thank God they did, right? I mean, think of LiLo or Amy Winehouse -- they need/ed this kind of taking in hand, people are constantly there to care for them and put their best interests first.
> 
> And then this journalist tries to make that out to be negative?? Imagine if her parents WEREN'T there. She wouldn't be working, she'd be holed up somewhere with a bunch of enablers, doing drugs and breaking down. Her kids would have been completely removed from her life. She might even be dead by now, at the rate she was going.
> 
> I think her parents should be applauded for what they're doing. Yeah it's weird to have to do it, but they wouldn't have spent $900K securing a conservatorship unless they really, really wanted her to be safe & well.
> 
> Even if she is "lethargic" on stage (which I don't think she is), what's the alternative? Leaving her as an unmedicated bipolar sufferer to pogo around stage on a manic high? I'd rather she looked a little less sparkly as long as she's healthy.


I completely agree with everything you said. I think she's been doing and looking great lately and she can be proud of herself that she's worked on her problems and is in a better place now. The situation for Lindsay on the other hand is completely hopeless. I wish Britney all the best.


----------



## platinum_girly

> &#8592; PETA Is Not Happy With Reese WitherspoonLove It Or Hate It With Jennifer Love Hewitt &#8594;Britney Spears And Jason Trawick Enjoy Date Night
> Posted on 2011/11/01 at 10:13 PM
> 0Share 0diggsdigg
> 
> Britney Spears has been one busy lady lately with her Femme Fatale European tour going strong, but the singer made some time for her herself last night and went on a date with beau Jason Trawick.
> 
> Britney and Jason enjoyed a night out and made their way to the Shaftesbury Theatre in London to see a performance of Rock of Ages.
> 
> Britney really seems to have found someone she can trust in Jason.  And have you seen him in her new video for Criminal yet? I can understand what she sees in him













Source: ImNotObsessed


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears flashes a smile while leaving the Shaftesbury theatre on Tuesday (November 1) in London, England.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop star was joined by her boyfriend Jason Trawick as they caught a showing of the musical, Rock of Ages. After the show, the happy couple headed backstage to take pics with the cast!
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Britney Spears
> 
> The day before, Britney and her family posed in their Halloween costumes backstage at her Femme Fatale tour.
















Source: JustJared


----------



## ByeKitty

Knowing how she's looked for the past couple of years, she looks AMAZING in the above pics.


----------



## knics33

I agree! She looks good. I really like theat skirt, but it would have been cuter pulled down and with plain back tights.


----------



## knasarae

ByeKitty said:


> Knowing how she's looked for the past couple of years, she looks AMAZING in the above pics.


 
I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Jennifer_C

knics33 said:


> I agree! She looks good. I really like theat skirt, but it would have been cuter pulled down and with plain back tights.



Agreed.  She looks so good compared to how she looked, though!


----------



## keychain

Britney looks much better than she did a couple years ago.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears looks super cute as she waves from the balcony of her hotel room on Sunday (November 13) in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop princess was joined on the balcony by her boyfriend, Jason Trawick. Also pictured inside is Brit arriving in Rio earlier in the day.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Britney Spears
> 
> Brit will play two shows in Brazil before traveling to Argentina, Chile, Peru, Colombia, and Venezuela as part of her Femme Fatale tour.
























Source: JustJared


----------



## YSoLovely

^^First Beyonce, then Rihanna, now Britney... Do they all stay at the same hotel when they visit the country?


----------



## bisousx

Wow, she looks incredibly happy and pretty in the last set of photos. Lookin good!


----------



## knasarae

She does look happy and her hair looks good too!


----------



## platinum_girly

Britney Spears in a Bikini by the Hotel Pool in Rio, Nov 14:













Source: EyePrime


----------



## Coco Belle

If I look that good after two children I will be like the cat who got the cream


----------



## knics33

^lol amen. She looks great!


----------



## chanel*liz

shes looking better


----------



## keychain

Her body is just about perfect.


----------



## knasarae

co-sign!!  Better body than mine and I haven't even had kids!


----------



## Jennifer_C

Did she have her implants removed or reduced?  Her figure looks much more natural.  I think she looks great!


----------



## pink1

She looks great!


----------



## platinum_girly

Britney Spears performs at the Apoteose Square in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, Nov:














Source: OnCelebrity


----------



## Coco Belle

^ Vagazzle!


----------



## itsonly4me

Coco Belle said:


> ^ Vagazzle!





  couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## platinum_girly

Coco Belle said:


> ^ Vagazzle!


 
LOL talk about the perfect shot


----------



## knics33

Coco Belle said:


> ^ Vagazzle!



hahaha!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coco Belle said:


> ^ Vagazzle!




:giggles:


----------



## CobaltBlu

mine doesnt do that!!


----------



## patchworkcat

CobaltBlu said:


> mine doesnt do that!!




mine doesn't either.


----------



## tatu_002

^^ looooool


----------



## nillacobain

CobaltBlu said:


> mine doesnt do that!!


 

 LMAO


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears has admitted that she struggles to motivate herself when it comes to working out.
> The mother-of-two and self-confessed chocolate lover, who is currently touring the world with her Femme Fatale show - confessed that it takes a lot of willpower to get to the gym.
> 
> 'Trying to get up and go work out in the morning [is one of the hardest things]. I haven't worked out in, like, two weeks.
> 
> 'Sometimes it's hard to be motivated. But once you get up and do it you feel like you've conquered the world.'
> But while Britney might struggle with her shape, her boyfriend of two-years Jason Trawick is said to be on the hunt for the perfect engagement ring for his beloved.
> 
> According to Radaronline a source said: 'He has been everywhere from Tiffany to Harry Winston looking for a ring and he is close to making his final decision. Don't expect anything too massive or obnoxious. This ring will be classy and under 4-carats.'
> The star's weight has fluctuated over the years and she began her tour earlier this year looking curvy.
> 
> However, as she took to the stage in Buenos Aires earlier this week it was clear she had toned up as a result of her gruelling schedule.
> 
> Britney found fame as a Mousketeer on the Mickey Mouse Club alongside ex-boyfriend Justin Timberlake, Christina Aguilera and Ryan Gosling, and said she couldn't be happier about the latter's success.
> 
> 'Oh, I'm a huge fan; I think he's amazing,' she told Stylist.co.uk. 'I think he's a wonderful little actor. He definitely has that 'something' on film; on camera, which is really cool. So I'm very happy for him.'
> 
> She also revealed that artists like Adele and Jessie J inspire her to do better.
> The 29-year-old said that new talent keeps her on her toes.
> 'I think it's great to have a little competition because I feel it inspires us [Team Britney] and makes us want to do better.
> 'There are so many soulful singers, even the ones coming from London, like Adele and Jessie J, who are just amazing. It feels like a really cool time to be making music now.'
> 
> She continued: 'In the beginning obviously I was very young and I didn't know the ins and outs of things; I was very instinctive in what I wanted to do, and I was very vocal with my input on things.
> 
> 'I think as the years have gone by, and as I've evolved as an artist, I've put even more into my career, and after that amount of time you start to know exactly what you want.'













Source: DailyMail


----------



## Jennifer_C

I think she looks great, especially for having had two kids!  The fact that she seems stable and maybe happy makes me  even more.


----------



## New-New

I just think that those tour getups are not at all flattering.


----------



## YSoLovely

^^ She looks good in leotards, but the two-piece outfits just aren't flattering...


----------



## Jennifer_C

YSoLovely said:


> ^^ She looks good in leotards, but the two-piece outfits just aren't flattering...



^^Agreed.  The one-piece outfits are better.


----------



## New-New

^agreed. 

Having all that gut hanging out and over just looks sloppy. I'm not saying that I don't have a six pack, but I keep everything looking right and cute.


----------



## keychain

I think she looks great in the two-pieces too!


----------



## spankiefrankie

Just saw Britney at the mall with her two kids and a bodyguard.


----------



## platinum_girly

Britney Spears puts on an energetic show as she brings her Femme Fatale tour to the Foro Sol:





















Source: Zimbio


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears arrives at LAX airport with boyfriend Jason Trawick and her two sons, Sean Preston and Jayden James, on Sunday (December 11) in Los Angeles.
> 
> Over the weekend, the 30-year-old pop princess wrapped up her Femme Fatale tour with one last stop in Puerto Rico.
> 
> Britney is reportedly renting a huge house outside Los Angeles with panoramic views and even a golf course!
> 
> For $25,000 a month, Brit, Jason, and her boys call a 10,000 sq. ft. estate home, which features a professional chefs kitchen, library, family rooms, a game room with its own pub, a private gym, and a home theater, Us Weekly reports.












Source: JustJared


----------



## knics33

Aw I still love Britney.. it's good to see her happy and healthy. I wonder if her and Jason will ever get married.


----------



## Bag Fetish

why does she rent a home outside LA when she already owns a home there ??? I dont understand.. like her current house isnt big enough.. LOL


----------



## knasarae

So does Brit have custody of her sons now?


----------



## Sassys

http://www.usmagazine.com...o-jason-trawick-20111612

Britney Spears is ready to live happily ever after with Jason Trawick!



The pop superstar, 30, is now engaged to her former agent, a source confirms to Us Weekly. Trawick popped the question on Thursday night, his 40th birthday, when he and the "I Wanna Go" singer shared a romantic private dinner.

"This is something they've both wanted for a long time," the source explains to Us. "It's a way to cement their family. They're both extremely happy and can't wait to become man and wife." The spouses-to-be plan to celebrate their engagement Friday night at Planet Hollywood in Las Vegas.

Spears coyly hinted at the big news on Twitter Friday morning, writing: "OMG. Last night Jason surprised me with the one gift I've been waiting for. Can't wait to show you! SO SO SO excited!!!! Xxo"

(After wrapping her Femme Fatale world tour in Puerto Rico last weekend, Spears and Trawick -- along with Sean Preston, 6, and Jayden, 5, her sons with ex Kevin Federline -- moved to a 10,000 square-foot estate outside of L.A.)

The duo first met in 2006 in a professional capacity. Then at William Morris Endeavor Entertainment, Trawick began representing the "Hold It Against Me" singer while she was still wed to Federline, 33.

(Spears, who dated Justin Timberlake for three years until 2002, also famously wed childhood pal Jason Alexander in 2004 in a Las Vegas marriage that was annulled within 55 hours.)

Following her late 2006 split from Federline and tough personal struggles in 2007 and 2008, Trawick proved himself to be a true friend to Spears during some of her darkest hours.

Indeed, a source told Us earlier this year, Trawick "was one of the only people who stuck by her through everything."

By 2009, an on-the-mend Spears was ready to take their friendship to the next level. "Britney has liked Jason for a long time," a source explained in April. "The fact that they were great friends gave them a foundation for a solid relationship."

The former teen queen "made the first move," she told Us -- and he quickly took a shine to her adorable little boys. "Jason is just amazing with the boys," the multi-platinum singer raved to Us. "They look up to him so much -- they adore him. He's their hero."

"We have such a great time together!" Spears added back in April. (Trawick, who underwent an impressive body makeover and lost 50 pounds in the past two years, even made his acting debut alongside his world-famous girlfriend in her sexy "Criminal" video earlier this year.)

"He makes me laugh, and we are so comfortable being ourselves," Spears said of her guy. "I've never been happier."


----------



## kirsten

3rd times the charm hopefully. Although the first one really doesn't count.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

wohoooooo ooooho wooooooooo ooooohhho < That song is my jam.

Congrats to them.


----------



## chanel*liz

i want to see pics of the ring!!  so happy for her!


----------



## solange




----------



## Belle49

He seems really good for her, I hope this time it works


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears shows off her 3-carat engagement ring alongside fiance Jason Trawick at Planet Hollywood Resort & Casino on Friday (December 16) in Las Vegas.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Britney Spears
> 
> Earlier today, the 30-year-old pop star changed her Facebook relationship status to engaged.
> 
> Throwing a Bday Party for Jason at Chateau Night Club, Brit tweeted earlier today. So fun. Xxoo Cant wait to see the other pics!
> 
> Earlier in the evening, Britney was seen arriving in Vegas via private jet.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK of Britneys engagement ring?

















Source: JustJared


----------



## Bag Fetish

Very nice... I hope they are both happy!!  I hope Brit is able to move forward in her life and be truely happy for once.


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

Congrats to the happy couple !

What is on her left  ankle- is that a tattoo or something?


----------



## Purse Freak 323

There's pics of the ring on Popsugar. I can't figure out how to post from an IPad. She looks good and very happy.


----------



## qudz104

Congrats to both of them! Im sp happy for her, she seems to be in such a happy place with him.


----------



## Kimm992

They look cute together...hope they are happy!


----------



## lulu212121

Hmmm... Isn't her dad still "in charge"? I wonder how the court order will play out.


----------



## CobaltBlu

She looks so happy. He doesnt ring my bell but he seems to ring hers. Good for them. The ring is pretty and appropriate for her. I hope they make it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has aged a bit but she looks very very happy.


----------



## Nathalya

She looks so happy! But whats up with her ankle?


----------



## platinum_girly

> So we found out yesterday that the rumors are true: Britney Spears and Jason Trawick ARE engaged! They arrived in Las Vegas last night to celebrate.
> 
> If Britney was wearing her ring, she made sure to keep it hidden while the paparazzi snapped their arrival (see the thumbnails). But she flashed her ring at the celebration later that night: gorgeous!

















Source: ImNotObsessed


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I'm so happy for Britney!!! Her ring is beautiful...*~*


----------



## flsurfergirl3

she looks gorgeous!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Nathalya said:
			
		

> She looks so happy! But whats up with her ankle?



She has a tattoo on it..


----------



## chantal1922

Congrats to Brit and Jason. They both look happy. Wishing them the best.


----------



## noon

The cut on her ankle looks really bad, I wonder how she got it? Congrats to them both, he seems like he is good for Britney.


----------



## Chanel522

Her ring is beautiful and they look so happy together    I hope everything works out for her this time around.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'm really, really happy for her  He seems like a great, positive match for her


----------



## Bag Fetish

18 2011



Permalink
 Britney Spearss Princess Engagement Ring: All the Details!

Courtesy Neil Lane; Inset: Kevin Mazur/WireImage
Britney Spears may be a pop-star diva to the rest of the world, but to beau Jason Trawick, shes his everyday princess, says celebrity jeweler Neil Lane, who designed Spearss dazzling engagement ring to befit Trawicks vision of the singers down-home regality. Jason is a romantic and when I asked him to tell me about Britney and what the ring would represent to them so I could find inspiration, his response was always the same  she is his princess!

With that theme in mind, Lane tells PEOPLE he designed from scratch a tiara-motif sparkler with a round, perfect white diamond in a handmade platinum setting that looks like a mini crown, the celebrated jeweler says. He also added 90 small round diamonds around the eternity band. Jason didnt want an over-the-top ring with a giant stone, he adds.


Over the last month, Lane and Trawick clocked phone and email minutes as they collaborated while Trawick was traveling with Spears on her global tour. Texts came from all over the world, from Abu Dhabi, Mexico and I dont know where else! says Lane.

But when Trawick stopped into Lanes Los Angeles store to pick up the ring  less than one week before the proposal!  they both knew the hard work and scheming had paid off. Oh my god, he loved it, Lane shares, adding that he could tell Trawick had pre-proposal jitters. The guy was so excited and nervous. At the end of the day, even with all the fame, hes still a normal guy who was about to propose to the woman he loves.

That said, Lane believes this couple is in it for the long haul. Hes deeply in love with her. Britney is his princess and he is her knight in shining armor, he says. Jasons protective of her. He adores her. Every good fairytale needs a princess, and now Britney has a ring fit for a princess!

Elizabeth Leonard


----------



## Coco Belle

That ring is gorge

I am really happy for her and I hope they make it. The way her whole family has been focussing on her health, and with all the trials Brit and her sister have gone through, I feel like this match must have been very carefully thought about. That's got to be a good thing. May God bless their marriage and make it a place of healing for both of them... and her boys


----------



## ByeKitty

Ooh that's lovely! Good for her, they seem like such a nice couple...


----------



## knics33

Good for her! She seems happy and healthy. Congrats Brit!


----------



## platinum_girly

> A bit too much revelry? Britney Spears emerges from engagement celebration looking a little worse for wear
> 
> She called it one of the most magical nights of her life.
> Which is why Britney Spears appears to have celebrated as much as she could.
> 
> The 30-year-old singer reveled in the news of her engagement to boyfriend Jason Trawick at his 40th birthday last night in Las Vegas.
> 
> She didn't even try to hide her glee as she and her new fiance partied into the wee hours.
> 
> However hours later, she emerged from the Chateau Nightclub & Gardens looking a little bit worse for wear.
> 
> Earlier in the night she looked stunning and smooth in her flesh toned Herve Leger bandage dress with flawless makeup and perfect hair.
> 
> But later she appeared to need a little helping hand as she left the Sugar Factory American Brasserie,
> 
> Her eye makeup was smeared, her curls had gone lank and her dress was covered up by a male pal's grey blazer.
> 
> She also showed off a nasty-looking foot injury, which may have been a remnant from her recent Femme Fatale tour.
> 
> Both her agent husband-to-be and a male friend held her hand at separate times as they exited the Sin City establishments.
> 
> Still, the I'm A Slave singer didn't seem to be suffering as she turned to her Twitter account to reveal how great her evening was after the party was over.
> 
> 'Tonight was one of the most magical nights of my life. Such an amazing time with my new fiance and our closest friends and family. #Blessed,' she wrote.
> 
> Earlier in the evening, she wrote: 'Still glowing! About to jump on a plane to Planet Hollywood in Vegas. Throwing a Bday Party for Jason at Chateau Night Club. So fun. Xxoo.'
> 
> Fun was definitely had as Britney showed off her Neil Lane sparkler to all and sundry at the shindig.
> The couple was toasted by their friends and family before their dinner at the Brasserie, where they shared a variety of pizzas, including the restaurant's popular chocolate pizza.
> 
> For dessert they dipped treats like cupcakes and gumdrops in a chocolate fountain.
> After their meal, the newly engaged twosome walked through the Sugar Factory, where they picked out treats and presents for Britney's two sons, Jayden James and Sean Preston.
























Source: DailyMail


----------



## chantal1922

Beautiful ring!


----------



## knics33

^I agree! It's stunning.


----------



## AshTx.1

I really REALLY wish the best for her!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Happy for her! Gorgeous ring!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I wish them nothing but the happiness.  Congrats to her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

And she didn't have to buy it. Yay! Onward and upward. Congrats again.


----------



## lulu212121

BagOuttaHell said:


> And she didn't have to buy it. Yay! Onward and upward. Congrats again.


 
Well...didn't he work for her? Does he still? Other than her 1st marriage, it seems she only dates employees.  What about her conservatorship? I just don't understand how she's been ok the past few years to record & tour, but not take control of what is hers. Including the children. 

This story of love kind of sounds like Celine Dion's. 

I do hope she is really happy.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

From what I read he was her agent at CAA but they ended their professional relationship in 2009. The rest I have no idea about.


----------



## knasarae

I am happy for her, he seems to genuinely care about her.  I hope she can continue to get better.  But yea, I am also curious about the whole conservatorship.  Will that continue once she's married...carry over to her then husband?  How does that work?


----------



## keychain

Congrats to them both!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears jets out of JFK airport with fiance Jason Trawick in New York City on Friday (December 30).
> 
> The 30-year-old newly engaged entertainer carried a kiwi strawberry Snapple bottle.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Britney Spears
> 
> I had a wonderful Christmas I cant wait for the New Year, Britney tweeted. Love u all! Xxoo.
> 
> If you missed it, check out Britneys gorgeous engagement ring!
> 
> Britneys ex Kevin Federline recently shared that hes really happy for Brit and Jason!



Source: JustJared


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like Brit's jacket


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Me too!


----------



## DivineMissM

The jacket is cute, and her hair looks better.  I have nothing to say about the rest of that outfit.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears hits the stage with her team for a feature in V magazine about entertainers and their second families.
> 
> Pictured from left to right are Lou M. Taylor, business manager; Adam Leber, manager; Brett Miller, executive assistant; Jimmy Sugar Kane, security; Brit; Larry Rudolph, manager; Derek DeGrazio, health and fitness trainer; Edan Yemini, director of security; Robin Greenhill, business management.
> 
> I have worked with all of them for many, many years so it was fun to see them all together again on the first day of the tour, Brit said. Everybody was catching up and telling all of their fun stories from the past, laughing and just having a great time.
> 
> For more from Brit, visit Vmagazine.com!

















Source: JustJared


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I think she looks great, after all that drama!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks beautiful!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Was she there? She looks photoshopped into these pics.


----------



## platinum_girly

^Lol i thought that!


----------



## chantal1922

It looks like a cardboard cut out of her lol but she looks good.


----------



## knics33

yeah she is obviously photoshopped in the pics. It almost looks like a different body and a different head lol.


----------



## lulu212121

BagOuttaHell said:


> Was she there? She looks photoshopped into these pics.


 


chantal1922 said:


> It looks like a cardboard cut out of her lol but she looks good.


 


knics33 said:


> yeah she is obviously photoshopped in the pics. It almost looks like a different body and a different head lol.


 
That's exactly whay I was thinking! Her smile looks sooooo forced. Why wouldn't she be there? Her whole entourage made time for the photo shoot.

I am still curious as to why she is still under her conservatorship if she is engaged & toured the world. Baffling. I guess we're all supposed to act as if we don't remember.:okay:


----------



## Sassys

Sean Preston shaking his groove thang


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Very cute!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared




She looks really good in these airport pics. It'd be perfect if her eyebrows were a touch darker, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Slavisa

I really do love Britney but I wish someone would show her how to apply her make up properly & do her hair.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Singer Britney Spears and fiance Jason Trawick take her sons Sean Preston and Jayden James to go bowling with her mother Lynne at Harley's Camarillo Bowling alley in Camarillo, CA on January 29, 2012.



Source: Zimbio


----------



## flsurfergirl3

she looks great


----------



## knics33

Love that video of Shawn P. 

Her body is killer lately!


----------



## Chanel522

Her hair always looks a mess, but overall she has made a pretty good comeback.  Honestly, I don't think she gives a flip anymore what people say/think.  She just seems happy and content and that's really all that matters.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Hair a mess but her body is awesome.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears walks the red carpet at Clive Davis and the Recording Academys 2012 Pre-GRAMMY Gala and Salute to Industry Icons Honoring Richard Branson held at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on Saturday (February 11) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 30-year-old singer looked lovely on the carpet in an Herve Leger dress and YSL shoes.
> 
> Britney recently announced that she will be working with Hasbro on a new game!
> 
> So excited to announce that Ill be working with #Hasbro on their new game called Twister Dance. You guys are going to love it! @HasbroNews, Brit tweeted.



Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She looks really, really pretty. Her tan is just uneven. But I feel her pain there.. it's freakin February. Who wants to think about a tan? lol


----------



## Tangerine

The one that is closest on her face looks amazing!


----------



## knics33

She looks awesome. Britney always has the cutest, dainty little necklaces on.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She needs a new makeup artist. She is beautiful, but her makeup is awful.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks messy and poorly put together, imo.

Couldn't she have at least brushed her eyebrows up?


----------



## xikry5talix

^ Agreed. She looks better than before but she can still look wayyyy better. Does she even have a make up artist?!


----------



## scarlet555

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared




Britney needs some eyebrow makeup, she looks strange like this.  Still looks good, but doesn't look like she cared much and just put some clothes on.  She s taking the mommy role too seriously?


----------



## knics33

I do agree that she needs a new makeup artist. The brows and the hair need to change/could be a lot better - that's the majority of the problem.

But at the same token, I commend her for just being her. I read an interview a while back and she said something along the lines of - I have nothing to prove. I am myself and do this bc I love it.


----------



## CobaltBlu

she would benefit from a little polish, but honestly, she looks very happy and "clear" if that makes any sense. If you have that, it doesnt matter if you are a little bit of a mess, particularly after what she has been through.


----------



## knics33

^I agree. I think she is happy with herself, loves her family, and is content.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^cosigned. It's pretty obvious that she's happier than she's been in a long time and I'm really, really happy for her


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears agrees to pay beauty company to end $10million perfume lawsuit
> 
> Britney Spears has agreed to pay a beauty company following a legal battle over a perfume deal, it has been reported.
> 
> The 29-year-old singer had been accused by brand management and consultant company Brand Sense Partners of cutting them out of a deal.
> 
> They claimed that they were meant to get 35 per cent of the profits after teaming Britney up with Elizabeth Arden to front her perfume Radiance.
> 
> But the company alleged that Britney and her father Jamie cut them out of the deal.
> According to TMZ.com, Britney has now agreed to pay Brand Sense Partners to end the lawsuit.
> While it is not clear how much the mother-of-two has agreed to be, it is thought that she will pay the company a lump sum, as well as commissions over a period of years.
> 
> Brand Sense Partners filed the lawsuit back in March 2011, accusing Britney and Jamie Spears of 'fraud, deceit and breach of contract'.
> In the suit, the company alleged that Britney had made 'a separate deal with Elizabeth Arden in a sneaky underhanded effort to circumvent and evade its obligations to Brand Sense.'
> They also said that Jamie had been caught 'red handed' in admitting the deal, but went on to 'complain the commission was too high and said that Britney did not want to pay it'.



Source: DailyMail


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^^^ I think since "daddy" has control over her stuff "he" should be the one to pay.. not her. Since he is the one that went behind their back...


----------



## knics33

I'm not very legal savvy, but I'm pretty sure she's been partnered up with Elizabeth Arden for her fragrance/beauty line for a long time now... I am pretty sure since she released Curious back in like 2004ish. IDK - the lawsuit doesn't add up to me.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

why dont you do somethinnn


----------



## New-New

she always looks a hot mess these days. and she has too much money for her weave to be forever looking that ratty.


----------



## gracelouisad

*Britney at the IOC Conference on Women and Sport, Feb 18*









source: pieceofbritney.com


----------



## Bag Fetish

To be honest I think she is over being a star and just wants to be a mom but mommy/daddy wont let her because she is their bread and butter.

I mean i'm sure the dont get much from the sister, we havent seen her doing anything since before she had the baby.  Hell she hasnt even really been in the gossip mags... 



New-New said:


> she always looks a hot mess these days. and she has too much money for her weave to be forever looking that ratty.


----------



## ByeKitty

Her eyebrows are too light.


----------



## knics33

She looks great with really light blonde hair. And I agree - her eyebrows are too light, but they do seem to be waxed/better groomed. 

And I don't think her father is this evil man making her work for money. I think he has her and his grandchildrens best interest and always has. If she didn't want to be working, I don't think she would be. JMO.


----------



## Chanel522

Always a beautiful smile


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears looks better than ever as she shoots an ad for Twister Dance.
> 
> Dancing has been such an important part of my life since I was a little girl, Brit Brit has said. As soon as I saw the new Twister Dance game, I knew I wanted to be involved. I think kids will love rocking the spots and dancing to the music as much as my boys and I do. Its a lot of fun!
> 
> Twister Dance prompts users to place their feet on LED colored spots that move around to the beat of the music.
> 
> Brit Brit will also reportedly join Simon Cowell at the judges table for the upcoming season of The X Factor. Its rumored that shell bank $15 million for the deal  thats more than what Jennifer Lopez is making for American Idol!



Source: JustJared


----------



## ByeKitty

Looking fit!!


----------



## knics33

She looks great! Wonder when her and Jason will tie the knot.


----------



## PinkTruffle

She looks like she lost some weight.  Looking great!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I like Britney. Tis all.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sassys said:


> Sean Preston shaking his groove thang




Oh my gosh! How cute is he? I love when he pushes his brother out the way too,  dude you're in my space here! Lol


----------



## cosmogrl5

Whenever I see Britney looking happy and healthy, it makes me smile.  I have such a soft spot for this girl and just want the best for her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks good!


----------



## pinkfeet

She looks good!! I do love Brit... I was always rooting for her even when she was at her lowest ..


----------



## fiefkedeteut

cosmogrl5 said:


> Whenever I see Britney looking happy and healthy, it makes me smile. I have such a soft spot for this girl and just want the best for her.


 
Me too! She looks sweet and she deserves to be happy!


----------



## Echoes

> When Britney Spears marries fiance Jason Trawick, her father will not only be giving her away to her new husband &#8212; he'll also handing over his conservatorship of the pop star. On Wednesday, a judge approved Trawick's request to become co-conservator, so he can manage Spears' personal affairs as her father, Jamie Spears, has been doing for the past four years, following her head-shaving incident and complete mental meltdown after she split from Kevin Federline. The decision, which Papa Spears is reportedly "thrilled" about, makes sense considering that Trawick, Spears' former agent, is set to marry the 30-year-old singer sometime this year. "It's all in the family," Spears' attorney told reporters after the hearing in Los Angeles on Wednesday. He also insisted that giving Trawick the new co-conservator role was the singer's &#8212; not her fiance's &#8212; idea.



http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/now/brit...wick-gains-conservatorship-her-003600535.html


----------



## *want it all*

Britney definitely toned up.    That video with Sean Preston is super cute.


----------



## Ladybug09

Echoes said:


> http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/now/brit...wick-gains-conservatorship-her-003600535.html


I'm glad she had a loving family who help her get herself back in order and not squander her finances, but I don't agree with her fiance having control of her conservatorship. If they feel that Brittney is still not well enough to control her finances, then her father should stay on a the conservator or as a co-conservator with the fiance for oversight purposes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm glad she had a loving family who help her get herself back in order and not squander her finances, but I don't agree with her fiance having control of her conservatorship. If they feel that Brittney is still not well enough to control her finances, then her father should stay on a the conservator or as a co-conservator with the fiance for oversight purposes.



Her fiancé is co-conservator as it pertains to her health and well being.  Her father has total control over her finances. 

Jason seems like a nice guy, but it struck me as odd that part of the contract she signed to be on X-factor was to have Jason included in the show as a producer. So, he's essentially making money off of or because of her. I don't think he was ever considered for producing credits until they approached Brit.  

I hope everything works out for her, she seems so lost and no fully there yet.


----------



## Nat

She's looking good here. I love her smile. Toxic is still one of my favorite numbers, it never gets old.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm glad she had a loving family who help her get herself back in order and not squander her finances, but I don't agree with her fiance having control of her conservatorship. If they feel that Brittney is still not well enough to control her finances, then her father should stay on a the conservator or as a co-conservator with the fiance for oversight purposes.


 
 her father is still conservator and Jason is co-conservator.. Jason doesnt have control over her money on his own.
And i'm sure the courts have put limits and restrains on the what he can do on his own before her dad has to be involved. I'm also sure there has been a contract drawn up regarding Jason.. keeping in mind he's making money off her doing this... so now not only is he her manager.


----------



## Bag Fetish

DC-Cutie said:


> it struck me as odd that part of the contract she signed to be on X-factor was to have Jason included in the show as a producer. So, he's essentially making money off of or because of her. I don't think he was ever considered for producing credits until they approached Brit.


its because he's her manager??


----------



## platinum_girly

Britney Spears ~ With her family Brentwood, May 5 12:

Source: OnCelebrity


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ She is looking a mess!


----------



## PinkTruffle

platinum_girly said:


> Britney Spears ~ With her family Brentwood, May 5 12:
> 
> Source: OnCelebrity



I like Britney, but come on. Can she at least try not to look like trailer trash at least sometimes?


----------



## ebonyone

Britney is true to herself she will never change.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Looks ok to me especially since it looks like she is at home.


----------



## Nat

BagOuttaHell said:


> Looks ok to me especially since it looks like she is at home.



I agree!


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> Looks ok to me especially since it looks like she is at home.


 

I agree... you can tell she doesn't know she is being photographed. Ugh... that is creepy that they get that close to someone's home. It looks like she just woke up. Her body is looking awesome lately.


----------



## *want it all*

Her feet look so dirty...  Ewww.  LOL that she's wearing her ex's denim.    She must have bought it in her heavier phase because those shorts are really bagging out on her.


----------



## platinum_girly

More pics:


----------



## pursegrl12

yeah, she's at home, who cares? i look 1000% worse than that when i am home!!!


----------



## lostnexposed

her abs are coming back.

Hopefully with her being on X-factor...she'll start dressing a teeny bit better soon and pleasseeeee get the hair fixed.


----------



## yajaira

PinkTruffle said:


> I like Britney, but come on. Can she at least try not to look like trailer trash at least sometimes?


----------



## SpeedyJC

I am looking forwards to seeing Brit on the X Factor. Before her cheese slid off her cracker she was really on top of her game in the music business. I know she isnt a Janis Joplin but Britney knows what it takes to be successful in the industry. Also I have always liked Brit because she seems like a real down to earth person. Hopefully her X Factor gig goes well for her.


----------



## platinum_girly

SpeedyJC said:


> Before her cheese slid off her cracker.


----------



## ByeKitty

She has a lot of small tattoos... A few low on her stomach, on her foot, on her arms...


----------



## New-New

platinum_girly said:


> Britney Spears ~ With her family Brentwood, May 5 12:
> 
> Source: OnCelebrity









omg, why she lookin' so haggard?


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears stands close to Simon Cowell at the 2012 Fox Upfront presentation held at Central Parks Wollman Rink on Monday (May 14) in New York City.
> 
> The 30-year-old pop star was joined by Demi Lovato, who wrapped her arm around L.A. Reid.
> 
> That same day, Britney and Demi were announced as the new The X Factor judges alongside returning judges Simon and L.A.!
> 
> Its official! #SimonBritneyDemiLA #DemiXFactor. I am so excited!!!! Demi tweeted.
> 
> Also pictured inside: Britney, with her fiance Jason Trawick, and Demi arriving at the upfronts.
> 
> FYI: Britney is wearing an Alexander Wang dress and Giuseppe Zanotti shoes.



Source: JustJared


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Her legs are still very muscular....


----------



## Bag Fetish

I hope Jason gets this girl weekly mani's and some fake nails... 
He needs to take care of his $$ train.  I hope for Brit this gig does her well.. and she gets back to the way she used to be "in control" and HAWT!


----------



## platinum_girly

Ewww those nails!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like Brit and wish the best for her.  I just don't see this ending well....


----------



## cosmogrl5

I read that Simon has her on some diet for the show.  No clue if this is true or not though...

I am SO excited for her to be on the show.  I love Britney whether she's in a school girl uniform, going completely batty, or wearing a trucker hat.


----------



## PinkTruffle

Her body is looking good, but that hair is still a mess.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I hope she shows some personality. If she is on she really is the epitome of the term X factor.


----------



## cosmogrl5

PinkTruffle said:


> Her body is looking good, but that hair is still a mess.


Unfortunately, that is something that she's pretty much always struggled with.  The girl seriously needs to see a good stylist- preferably one who refuses to put in those horrible weaves and who knows how to do color the right way.


----------



## Liliana85

She looks great! Im excited to see her on the show.


----------



## SpeedyJC

DC-Cutie said:


> I like Brit and wish the best for her. I just don't see this ending well....


 
I have that same feeling but I am hoping I am wrong. I really like Brit alot she is one of my favorite celebs. Britney just seemed sooooooo nervous when she was up on that stage talking. It was a strange kind of nervous almost like a social anxiety vibe to it. I just hope she grows more comfortable as the weeks go by on the show.


----------



## SpeedyJC

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared


 
She looks pretty. The one thing I notice though about Brit is her eyes. Her eyes look dead in just about every photo I see. Even when she is smiling her eyes just look distant. I am excited to see her on XFactor, I hope she does well.


----------



## MarieG

SpeedyJC said:


> She looks pretty. The one thing I notice though about Brit is her eyes. Her eyes look dead in just about every photo I see. Even when she is smiling her eyes just look distant. I am excited to see her on XFactor, I hope she does well.



Same here!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Her skills must really be under par! Britney Spears scares off fellow golfers after taking up the sport to wind down
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ers-taking-sport-wind-down.html#ixzz1vb0Qot8W



Source: DailyMail


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I want this to work for her but she doesn't seem to be all there. And I don't trust that she is marrying someone that literally has control over her. The industry ruined her.


----------



## Sassys

She and Demi, are not mentally stable to be in the press day after day, now that they are going to be in our faces more.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> She and Demi, are not mentally stable to be in the press day after day, now that they are going to be in our faces more.



what is Demi going to be doing?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> what is Demi going to be doing?


 

Isn't Demi Lovato a new judge as well


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Isn't Demi Lovato a new judge as well



Lawd a mercy, I thought you were talking about Demi Moore   I forget about Demi 2.0


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Lawd a mercy, I thought you were talking about Demi Moore  I forget about Demi 2.0


 
Silly nilly lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Silly nilly lol



what is Demi Lovado famous for?  I only heard of her when she went off to rehab


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> what is Demi Lovado famous for? I only heard of her when she went off to rehab


 

Ditto.  I just know she has serious issues, and being in the spotlight like this can't be a good thing for her.


----------



## Brina

Demi is from the Disney Camp and is a singer.


----------



## lulu212121

BagOuttaHell said:


> I want this to work for her but she doesn't seem to be all there. And I don't trust that she is marrying someone that literally has control over her. The industry ruined her.


 
I agree. i just don't understand how she can be "well enough" for marriage (legal contract), work, world tours, etc... yet not well enough to handle her own $$$ affairs or interviews that are not scripted. I don't understand why this isn't being addressed more by the press. It may not be anyone's business, but she is in the public's eyes. 

Demi probably won't fair better, either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulu212121 said:


> I agree. i just don't understand how she can be "well enough" for marriage (legal contract), work, world tours, etc... yet not well enough to handle her own $$$ affairs or interviews that are not scripted. I don't understand why this isn't being addressed more by the press. It may not be anyone's business, but she is in the public's eyes.



that's what I wondered.  Like did she have to ask for her father's permission to get married?


----------



## ByeKitty

She is hard for me to look at... She looks so unhappy.


----------



## New-New

ByeKitty said:


> She is hard for me to look at... She looks so unhappy.



Same here. She just looks like a hot, mentally-unstable mess in a gilded cage.


----------



## DC-Cutie

her eyes have this empty look, even when she's smiling..


----------



## cosmogrl5

I love reading these.  I am actually not too surprised by what she asked for....seems fitting!



> *Britney's X-Factor Demands
> *
> 
> Britney Spears may have demanded a cool $15 million to appear on the second season judges panel of X Factor come fall, but to be fair, her backstage demands for the reality competition aren't too bad, in our opinion!
> 
> According to sources, the pop star requires six 24-pack cases of Diet Coke, 10 snack-sized bags of Doritos, 10 pieces of chicken, four pints of potato salad, and 12 Snickers bars backstage for she and her team every week!
> 
> What can we say? She's a southern gurl, after all!
> 
> Furthermore, she'd also like 12 vases of magnolia blossoms for her dressing room, 34 Herve Leger dresses, and a beauty team consisting of a personal manicurist, a facialist and a massage therapist!
> 
> Insiders explain:
> 
> &#8221;Britney is well aware of what the critics are saying about her. She is anxious to prove to everyone that she isn't just a ditzy blonde and she is hunkered down with her fiance Jason, who will be with her at all times during the auditions and filming. Britney has been asking a lot of questions about the process and is seeking advice from Simon Cowell about how she can be the best judge possible.&#8221;
> 
> Well, it certainly sounds that she's got everything in place to secure that's she comfortable on set and her kids and team well-snacked, so she can put her best foot forward and prove to everyone what a brilliant decision Simon made adding her to the roster!
> 
> You're going to kill it, gurl! We're so excited to see you put the haters to shame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2012-05-22-britney-spears-diva-demands-x-factor#.T7wTS44x9_k
Click to expand...


----------



## lostnexposed

compare her demands with christina's and it's nothing.

I actually don't think her demands are a big deal.


----------



## CobaltBlu

nobody for hair? darn.


----------



## platinum_girly

^Lol!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

34 HL dresses. Ugh.


----------



## MJDaisy

DC-Cutie said:


> her eyes have this empty look, even when she's smiling..



i've thought that for a long time....it's sad. she used to sparkle and now she seems like a robot.


----------



## MJDaisy

DC-Cutie said:


> what is Demi Lovado famous for?  I only heard of her when she went off to rehab



she had a tv show on disney "sonny with a chance of rain" and also is a singer. I actually have her album, it is really good  I love it!


----------



## lostnexposed

Demi actually has some talent unlike Selena.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I think that Demi has a beautiful voice, and I've liked a lot of her songs.  There's real talent there for sure.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If even 1% of what I just read about her in the new Us is even remotely true all I can say is Poor Britney.


----------



## Chanel522

MJDaisy said:


> i've thought that for a long time....it's sad. she used to sparkle and now she seems like a robot.



I bet she's on a lot of meds to even her out since they said she was bi polar, had anxiety disorder and depression.  Can't remember exactly where I read that, but it was around the time that she had the breakdown and shaved her head.  From what I understand a lot of medications that you need to be on to treat illnesses like that can make you look and feel empty along with a mess of other unpleasant side effects.  I've always liked Britney and rooted for her to get better and just be happy.


----------



## Echoes

BagOuttaHell said:


> 34 HL dresses. Ugh.



Yeah.  I don't get that.  :wondering


----------



## scarlet555

BagOuttaHell said:


> If even 1% of what I just read about her in the new Us is even remotely true all I can say is Poor Britney.



What did they say?


----------



## DC-Cutie

> According to sources, the pop star requires six 24-pack cases of Diet Coke, 10 snack-sized bags of Doritos, 10 pieces of chicken, four pints of potato salad, and 12 Snickers bars backstage for she and her team every week!



no cheese puffs or Starbucks?


----------



## ByeKitty

No square watermelons like Axl Rose? 

Seriously though... Those demands sound childlike. I'm dead serious. Diet coke? Snickers?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is a mess.
Does not really like to leave the house. 
Nervous wreck.
Relies heavily on handlers. Fiancee is in control of everything.
It sounded like they were trying to say she hears voices in her head and talks to them. (not clear on that)
She was not too comfortable at the X press junket and after party.
And so on and so on.


----------



## Sweetpea83

scarlet555 said:


> What did they say?




I'm wondering too!!


----------



## Nat

BagOuttaHell said:


> If even 1% of what I just read about her in the new Us is even remotely true all I can say is Poor Britney.





BagOuttaHell said:


> She is a mess.
> Does not really like to leave the house.
> Nervous wreck.
> Relies heavily on handlers. Fiancee is in control of everything.
> It sounded like they were trying to say she hears voices in her head and talks to them. (not clear on that)
> She was not too comfortable at the X press junket and after party.
> And so on and so on.




Poor Britney, indeed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

uh, oh....  This is just the beginning and look how things are starting off:



> Britney Spears walked off the set of "X Factor" moments ago ... and according to several people in the audience, she was upset after a contestant butchered her song, "Hold It Against Me."
> 
> Britney did not come back immediately ... and four contestants auditioned in front of the remaining judges ... and an empty seat.
> 
> Someone connected with the show tells us Britney was not upset over the song -- and that she "Just needed a break."
> 
> The show is currently on a break -- so we don't know if or when she will return to her seat.



http://blog.chron.com/celebritybuzz/2012/05/britney-spears-walks-off-x-factor-set/


----------



## DC-Cutie

double post


----------



## kirsten

All hail, Britney Spears!

The pop princess was welcomed by the roar of about 4,000 people who crowded into the Frank Erwin center for her debut as an X Factor judge.

So how did she do&#8212;and why was she missing from the last four tryouts? Read on for the full scoop from inside the arena...

Spears' first X Factor comment from the judging panel? The 30-year-old told a teen boy he could be bigger than Justin Bieber!

The "Womanizer" singer remained sweet and calm, only giving two no's during the auditions. Her harshest critique for one poor chap who had no chance of getting through was, "I feel like you need a new teacher to teach you how to sing."

Other than that, she found something nice to say to ever hopeful. "Texas has a lot of talent - seriously!" she tweeted. "Loving @TheXFactorUSA auditions so far."

Spears sat in the seat once filled by Paula Abdul with Demi Lovato taking the place of Nicole Scherzinger.

Lovato proved to be fun and feisty, often taking jabs at Simon Cowell and his age. She even went so far as to call him, "grandpa." "OMG!!! This is so much fun! #XfactorUSA," she tweeted.

About 14 soloists and groups sang for the judges. The X Factor peeps have asked us not to spoil the upcoming season by reporting who did and didn't make it to the next round.

After the tenth contestant, Spears was escorted backstage&#8212;and she didn't come back for the last four hopefuls.

We're being told she wanted to take a break.

None of the other judges mentioned her sudden departure&#8212;even when some in the crowd shouted, "Where's Britney?!"

http://www.eonline.com/news/marc_malkin/britney_spears_howd_her_first_day_x/318954


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears arrives for The X Factors Season 2 auditions at the Frank Erwin Center on Thursday (May 24) in Austin, Texas.
> 
> JustJared.com has an exclusive pic of the 30-year-old pop star sitting at the judges table and signing autographs on her way into the venue.
> 
> Im so excited for the auditions today!!!! Its my first day woo hoo!! Whos coming??!!! #XFACTORUSA, fellow new judge Demi Lovato tweeted. OMG!!! This is so much fun!
> 
> Also pictured inside: Simon Cowell and L.A. Reid arriving for the auditions. Check out the shows first TV promo below!
> 
> FYI: Britney is wearing Brian Lichtenbergs neon coral zippered scuba dress.



Source: JustJared


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Love her legs!
Her hair looks a bit better, but she still has this insecure look in her eyes...


----------



## ByeKitty

So apparently she walked off the "X Factor" set... Any more on this?


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks good..


----------



## knics33

Love the dress! Definitely the best she has looked in a while. I wish she would stop with the habitual pose of holding her arms real stiff against her body... it makes her look uncomfortable. 

I am excited to see how she does on the X Factor. At this point I am going to ignore all the dramatic reports of her "storming off set!"... she probably _was _just taking a break. Hopefully this will be a great venture/project for her. She certainly is perfect for the job given her career and success over the years.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Looks good. She looks a bit older than 30 though.


----------



## Nathalya

She looks good! And agree about the insecurity in her eyes.


----------



## SpeedyJC

ByeKitty said:


> So apparently she walked off the "X Factor" set... Any more on this?


 
Not much has been said about it since it happened. Maybe one of her kids needed her backstage? I think her children are with her and her fiance unless I heard wrong.  Maybe she was just feeling sick that day? It is odd that she walked off but I will give her the benefit of the doubt this time however if she keeps doing it then its time for concern.


----------



## MJDaisy

she tweeted that she was just taking a break.

i believe her. they can't be expected to sit there the entire time.


----------



## pursegrl12

maybe she just had to pee.....i think people are making a big deal out of nothing!!


----------



## vhsethan

I am a huge fan of Britney Spears and I always think it's interesting to hear stories of people meeting her.  Anyone on TPF have an experience?


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears is white hot while arriving at Sprint Center for another round of X Factor auditions on Friday (June 8) in Kansas City, Mo.
> 
> Hope that Kansas City is ready for @TheXFactorUSA to roll into town tomorrow.lets go! @simoncowell @ddlovato @la_reid #KCFactor, the 30-year-old entertainer tweeted the day before.
> 
> Fellow judge Simon Cowell was absent due to bronchitis and enlisted Louis Walsh  a judge on UKs X Factor  to fill in for him.
> 
> I cant believe Im actually saying thisbut I miss @SimonCowell. Hope you feel better soon! Brit wrote in another tweet.



Source: JustJared


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks cute.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Source: JustJared



That dress is cute!


----------



## SpeedyJC

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared


 
Wow she looks great. I she is doing ok, everything seems to be going smoothly for her as far as production goes.


----------



## labelwhore04

Ok, i don't follow Brit brit very closely so forgive me...but what's her deal? People always seem to be waiting for her to have some mental breakdown(she's had a few over the years) and i've been reading that The X Factor allows her to take breaks whenever she wants. Does she have a (mental) medical condition(OTHER than ADHD) ? Why is she always having some sort of breakdown?


----------



## chantal1922

cute


----------



## MarieG

Yup- got Britney! It's been a while since she's worn a great outfit IMO!


----------



## Nat

Looking good! Is that a band aid on her left foot?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

The pink dress is amazing on her


----------



## Chanel522

labelwhore04 said:


> Ok, i don't follow Brit brit very closely so forgive me...but what's her deal? People always seem to be waiting for her to have some mental breakdown(she's had a few over the years) and i've been reading that The X Factor allows her to take breaks whenever she wants. Does she have a (mental) medical condition(OTHER than ADHD) ? Why is she always having some sort of breakdown?



I think she has anxiety and bi polar, but I could be wrong.  I'm thinking I've heard that before though.


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> Ok, i don't follow Brit brit very closely so forgive me...but what's her deal? People always seem to be waiting for her to have some mental breakdown(she's had a few over the years) and i've been reading that The X Factor allows her to take breaks whenever she wants. Does she have a (mental) medical condition(OTHER than ADHD) ? Why is she always having some sort of breakdown?




i don't think she has ADHD.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> Ok, i don't follow Brit brit very closely so forgive me...but what's her deal? People always seem to be waiting for her to have some mental breakdown(she's had a few over the years) and i've been reading that The X Factor allows her to take breaks whenever she wants. Does she have a (mental) medical condition(OTHER than ADHD) ? Why is she always having some sort of breakdown?



She has bi-polar disorder for certain, and maybe something else the public doesn't know about. She's on medications out the wazoo and isn't even legally dubbed stable enough to control her estate. Her father and her husband are in charge of all her finances and what not.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Reports are that she has ADHD, but because she's taking meds for some other issues, she can't take meds for ADHD.


----------



## labelwhore04

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She has bi-polar disorder for certain, and maybe something else the public doesn't know about. She's on medications out the wazoo and isn't even legally dubbed stable enough to control her estate. Her father and her husband are in charge of all her finances and what not.



That's sad Poor Britney


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears gets off to a wobbly start as she stumbles in platform heels outside X Factor auditions



Source: DailyMail


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks so cute!


----------



## lulu212121

Jason is starting to creep me out!


----------



## Chanel522

I wish she could get her hair under control, but regardless, I love Brit...


----------



## New-New

Chanel522 said:


> I wish she could get her hair under control, but regardless, I love Brit...



she has too much money for her weave to be looking like that. TOO MUCH MONEY


----------



## Squirrellll

I don't see any sense in meeting this stupid blonde))


----------



## platinum_girly

> Oops she did it again! Britney Spears hits a low note in bizarre ensemble as she spends a day off with her sons
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-ensemble-spends-day-sons.html#ixzz1xl4G3wFp



Source: DailyMail


----------



## New-New

no, ma'am. she has too much money to be looking this bad.


----------



## Chanel522

^^ Agreed.  I was just going to say the same thing.  I've seen people on street corners holding up signs that they'll work for food who are dressed better and have nicer looking hair than Britney!!  C'mon, Brit...pull it together


----------



## DC-Cutie

Britney just doesn't get a fcuk!


----------



## Chanel522

I really don't think she does care anymore.


----------



## pursegrl12

why should she? who cares?


----------



## Chanel522

^^ You don't care when you walk out of the house how you look?  I don't spend hours upon hours primping, but really, it says something about you as a whole when you constantly look un-kempt.  She knows she'll be photographed and what she wears does NOT look good or even decent really.  I don't think she should care enough that if someone comments negatively it sends her home in a fit of tears, BUT I do think that people should care somewhat how they look when they are in public.  Says a lot about you imo.


----------



## pursegrl12

for work, yes. weekends are a different story. I don't dress sloppy and I always at least match but I don't get done up at all being 5 months pregnant with a 2-1/2 yr old. it's pointless. some people just don't care I guess.


----------



## chantal1922

Brit Brit hasn't given a single  f@!k for years.


----------



## buzzytoes

Apparently her taste is rubbing off on the kids as well since they are wearing mismatched Crocs.  

I wonder if part of the problem is her medication. It might be the kind that makes you feel like you are just floating through life (like lithium) so she doesn't really care to make an effort for anything? I don't remember her being so sad looking before Sam Lufti came around. Was she like that before him or did he do irreversible damage with whatever it was he gave her?


----------



## kittenslingerie

I think Britney is just clinging on the styles from her heyday. When she was in her late teens and her body was rocking these outfits she wears were considering cute pop star looks. We all do it to a point, but its like Britneys stuck in a decade ago's cloths IMO.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

buzzytoes said:


> Apparently her taste is rubbing off on the kids as well since they are wearing mismatched Crocs.
> 
> I wonder if part of the problem is her medication. It might be the kind that makes you feel like you are just floating through life (like lithium) so she doesn't really care to make an effort for anything? I don't remember her being so sad looking before Sam Lufti came around. Was she like that before him or did he do irreversible damage with whatever it was he gave her?



I do think it has to do with her medication. She always looks absent to me, like she's going through life in a daze and doesn't really care about where she is or what she's doing.

Her boys are adorable! They're so big now.


----------



## New-New

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I do think it has to do with her medication. She always looks absent to me, like she's going through life in a daze and doesn't really care about where she is or what she's doing.
> 
> Her boys are adorable! They're so big now.



Yeah, she looks like she's just running on autopilot. Like there's nothing going on up top. Sedated.


----------



## knasarae

DC-Cutie said:


> Britney just doesn't get a fcuk!


 


chantal1922 said:


> Brit Brit hasn't given a single f@!k for years.


 
Agreed.  She doesn't care.  She's got the money.  She still commands the sales regardless.  I really think she's "over it"... caring about the public eye.  Probably cause she feels like that's what made her have a breakdown in the first place.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think she or her kids looks bad. She looks fit. And her kids are cute. It is not like they are going or doing anything special.


----------



## terebina786

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't think she or her kids looks bad. She looks fit. And her kids are cute. It is not like they are going or doing anything special.


 
I agree. I never pegged her for a fashionista or a wannabe fashionista. She wears what she likes, when she likes in her off time.


----------



## AshTx.1

chantal1922 said:


> Brit Brit hasn't given a single  f@!k for years.


----------



## AshTx.1

terebina786 said:


> I agree. I never pegged her for a fashionista or a wannabe fashionista. She wears what she likes, when she likes in her off time.



This.


----------



## AshTx.1

New-New said:


> Yeah, she looks like she's just running on autopilot. Like there's nothing going on up top. Sedated.



It's really sad. The look in her eyes is just... vacant.


----------



## Chanel522

I agree about her always looking vacant.  I wonder what it's like to carry on a conversation with her?  I completely forgot about Sam Lufti   He was an awful person to/for her.  I wonder if the drugs she was taking brought on her bi polar and other mental health issues or if she always had them, but they were kept at bay.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and Demi Lovato strike fashionable poses while arriving at X Factor auditions on Saturday (June 16) in San Francisco, Calif.
> 
> The pair posed for photos before heading into the Oracle Arena to watch thousands of hopefuls try out for the reality competition show.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Britney Spears
> 
> Last weekend, Britney and Demi were spotted at X Factor auditions in Kansas City.
> 
> Earlier this week, Britneys younger sister Jamie Lynn Spears sang a tribute song to Brit called I Look Up To You.
> 
> FYI: Britney paired her Lorena Sarbu dress with Giuseppe Zanotti shoes. Demi donned a chic TopShop ensemble with Chloe Green peep-toe shoes.



Source: JustJared


----------



## Chanel522

Horrible looks for both of them and Britney looks about 55!!


----------



## YSoLovely

A better make-up artist could do wonders for Britney...


----------



## anabg

What's up with her ankle?  I have seen that scar, or whatever it is, in quite a few pictures.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Chanel522

YSoLovely said:


> A better make-up artist could do wonders for Britney...



It's make up, hair, dress...everything here.  Her dress color completely washes her out and her hair looks horrible.  The make up makes her look at least 20 years older too.  All around awful.


----------



## bisousx

YSoLovely said:


> A better make-up artist could do wonders for Britney...



I disagree. Britney and Lindsey make a great case against smoking, tanning and hard partying. Even when Brit wears nice clothes and is done up, she's haggard.


----------



## qudz104

I love her in that white alaia dress!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I agree that her makeup is always terrible. She would look years younger and worlds prettier if her makeup was done properly. Same goes for the hair and the clothes, but I think the makeup is the most detrimental aspect.


----------



## cosmogrl5

bisousx said:


> I disagree. Britney and Lindsey make a great case against smoking, tanning and hard partying. Even when Brit wears nice clothes and is done up, she's haggard.


I agree.  Makeup can only do some much, but these girls have caused so much damage to their bodies that no amount of makeup can fix.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears gets her feet wet while taking some pictures on Sunday (June 23) in Malibu, Calif.
> 
> The 30-year-old entertainer stepped into the water and snapped a few shots of the beautiful sunset.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of
> Britney Spears
> 
> Earlier in the month, Brit and fellow X Factor judge Demi Lovato were spotted at Oracle Arena where they watched thousands of hopefuls try out for the reality competition show.
> 
> Its official. @TheXFactorUSA premieres Sept 12 on FOX, Britney tweeted. Ready 2 see what Ive been up 2 w/ @SimonCowell @ddlovato @LA_Reid? #ItsXFactorBitch.



Source: JustJared


----------



## kittenslingerie

bisousx said:


> I disagree. Britney and Lindsey make a great case against smoking, tanning and hard partying. Even when Brit wears nice clothes and is done up, she's haggard.



I agree somewhat, but I've known many attractive girls that have been put on meds and this is what happens. They look old, loaded, with dry skin and thinning hair, and usually bloat. I feel if she quit the meds, she'd look much better. I know many will say she needs them, but I think what drove her to shave her head and all was the all common dive into drug use. Then doctors use more but different drugs to control their addiction calling it all kinds of "disorders". I just lost my best friend to a similar scenario this past December.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Some for the family album: Britney Spears plays photographer as she snaps her boys playing on the beach
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-snaps-boys-playing-beach.html#ixzz1ytCEIDOI



Source: DailyMail


----------



## karo

Britney Spears at "The X Factor" auditions in Providence, RI (June 27).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## fiefkedeteut

that pose again... hair is better, a bit!


----------



## chantal1922

Not loving this look


----------



## bisousx

For Britney, this hair is A+ lol


----------



## pursegrl12

bisousx said:


> For Britney, this hair is A+ lol



it's washed, that's what I call a good hair day for britney!


----------



## platinum_girly

I like her hair that bit shorter, and the body in it looks amazing too!


----------



## tabasc0

her hair looks nice at that length .. this is the best i've seen in years


----------



## New-New

That Herve dress on her is just not a good look. On the bright side she does look better than normal.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Her teeth and hair look really good. The color is nice on her as well.


----------



## Echoes

fiefkedeteut said:


> that pose again...




Looks like she's got to heave and it trying to hold it in.


----------



## mcb100

Her hair looks really good there! She must've gotten it professionally done.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks good!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I agree..she looks pretty.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks good. Remember her contract calls for a bunch of HL dresses. lol.


----------



## cosmogrl5

The dress fits kind of poorly, but the hair... the hair looks great!  Stay away from the bad extensions forever, B!


----------



## AshTx.1

That is the best I have seen Britney look in a long time.


----------



## platinum_girly

The body language...


----------



## Slavisa

Her hair looks fantastic here, thank God they finally got a hair stylist on to her!!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears heads to the final taping of 'The X Factor' in Providence, RI.


.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears chats with friends after breakfast and before heading to the set of 'The X Factor' in Providence, RI.



Source: Zimbio


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks happy! Yay!


----------



## Chanel522

I love when Britney looks truly happy...she has one of the prettiest most contagious smiles!!


----------



## kirsten

She looks happy because she doesn't know she is being photographed. This girl clearly is not meant to be in the spotlight anymore and it's sad her handlers keep on insisting to put her there.


----------



## platinum_girly

She's happy 'cause she is having a cig, lol!


----------



## Sternchen

She looks wonderful - I love seeing her happy, too!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like BRit's relaxed style.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Semi-Exclusive: Singer Britney Spears, her fiance Jason Trawick and her sons Sean Preston Federline and Jayden James Federline arriving on a flight in Maui, Hawaii on July 01, 2012.



Source: Zimbio


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Jealous! I love Maui


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has the cutest kids. They look just like her.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears shows off her bangin bikini bod in this new photo she posted on her Twitter account on Thursday (July 5).
> 
> Getting ready for some pool time! Having a blast xxoo, the 30-year-old pop star wrote.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Britney Spears
> 
> Britney was joined by her boys Sean Preston and Jayden James. The day before, she posted a pic of herself with the boys and fiance Jason Trawick from their hotel in Maui, Hawaii.
> 
> Also pictured inside: Britney heading to the pool with a shirtless Jason.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK of Britney Spears bikini body?



Source: JustJared


----------



## MarieG

She's in great shape again


----------



## pursegrl12

killer body again. good for her!


----------



## PinkTruffle

her body looks awesome.. too bad she looks so miserable most of the time


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and her two sons Sean Preston and Jayden James head to the airport in matching straw fedoras on Friday (July 6) in Maui, Hawaii.
> 
> The 30-year-old entertainer and her boys were joined at the airport by Brits fiance, Jason Trawick. Britney looked ready for the long plane ride  she had a couple of books to read, including Candide!
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Britney Spears
> 
> Earlier in the week, Britney posted a bikini photo of herself getting ready to hit the pool!



Source: JustJared


----------



## arnott

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared



She looks hot!


----------



## Nathalya

She looks great again! Her sons are adorable.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her bod looks great in that bikini!


----------



## Star1231

Her body looks great!


----------



## xikry5talix

Her sons are so cute!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and Demi Lovato arrive in style to The X Factor auditions on Sunday (July 8) in Greensboro, NC.
> 
> So excited to be in North Carolina!!!! &#8234;#NCFactor the 19-year-old Give Your Heart A Break singer, in Topshop, tweeted about arriving down south for the auditions.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Britney Spears
> 
> Meanwhile, Brit, who rocked her own dress and a pair of Valentino shoes, just returned to the mainland after enjoying a relaxing bikini beach vacation in Maui, Hawaii with her fiance Jason Trawick and two sons Sean Preston and Jayden James.



Source: JustJared


----------



## Chanel522

What's this *gasp* NO DARK ROOTS?!?!  Yay Britney!!!


----------



## mcb100

She looks really pretty in those pics


----------



## kittenslingerie

Why has been standing so stiff lately, I don't remember her being this uncomfortable in her earlier career.


----------



## Chanel522

kittenslingerie said:


> Why has been standing so stiff lately, I don't remember her being this uncomfortable in her earlier career.



I agree, she always looked naturally comfortable in front of the camera and now she looks frozen like she's afraid or something.  Her face looks bloated in these pics also.  I honestly think whatever meds she's on have a lot to do with it.


----------



## Echoes

Chanel522 said:


> Her face looks bloated in these pics also.



So do her legs .... look at her knees.


----------



## MarieG

Chanel522 said:


> I agree, she always looked naturally comfortable in front of the camera and now she looks frozen like she's afraid or something.  Her face looks bloated in these pics also.  I honestly think whatever meds she's on have a lot to do with it.



I agree. It's really sad to see


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree. She used to be such a beautiful, talented, smiley girl, and now she always looks uncomfortable or void of any thought/emotion.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Her hair!! is that her own, it looks good and not ratty anymore


----------



## knasarae

Good Brit, this is the best she's looked in a long time.  I hope she finds her way back to happiness.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree..and hope so too.


----------



## Sternchen

Wow, she looks really great!!


----------



## labelwhore04

I think Brit should retire from music and from the spotlight. She always just looks uncomfortable/unhappy. She has some mental health issues that probably make things overwhelming and i think she would be much happier leading a more normal life. She has more than enough money to live comfortably. I think it would do her some good to get away from it all and just relax and focus on her kids.


----------



## Echoes

Reports hitting the web that she 'stormed off' the set again.


----------



## Nat

It's getting old.


----------



## *want it all*

Nat said:


> It's getting old.


----------



## imgg

Bag Fetish said:


> Her hair!! is that her own, it looks good and not ratty anymore



you can see her extensions.

I like her dress, but she lost her sparkle.


----------



## DC-Cutie

labelwhore04 said:


> I think Brit should retire from music and from the spotlight. She always just looks uncomfortable/unhappy. She has some mental health issues that probably make things overwhelming and i think she would be much happier leading a more normal life. She has more than enough money to live comfortably. I think it would do her some good to get away from it all and just relax and focus on her kids.



ITA. 
I feel like this return to the spotlight, isn't helping her mental issues at all.


----------



## Echoes

imgg said:


> but she lost her sparkle.




Like some have said above, her eyes just look dead, vacant.  Like her soul is gone.


----------



## legaldiva

My Britney bias aside, I don't see the lost, vacant look that some others do in her recent pics.  In fact, I'm really looking forward to seeing her on The X Factor; the clips make it seem like she has much more of an opinion than our stereotype of her might allow us to believe.

I mean, she isn't the Queen of Pop for nothing (forget Madonna).  She's made really good business decisions along the way.


----------



## mcb100

I know everyone loves seeing Britney in the spotlight, (she has a great personality and loads of talent and all) but I think that she is tired of it....I mean, it'd explain her always storming off the set if she literally doesn't want to be on set anymore. I think she's in a good place with Jason and her kids right now and the media isn't really helping at all.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Her face has no sparkle.  She looks tired and doesn't look her age.


----------



## lulu212121

I just wonder how much of a say she had in this decision to be on X Factor. Some of the pics show Jason not more than a few feet away from her while filming. It just feels her conservators had more to do with this.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulu212121 said:


> I just wonder how much of a say she had in this decision to be on X Factor. Some of the pics show Jason not more than a few feet away from her while filming. It just feels her conservators had more to do with this.



Part of her X factor deal, was that Jason get producer credits, so your feelings are right.


----------



## cosmogrl5

DC-Cutie said:


> Part of her X factor deal, was that Jason get producer credits, so your feelings are right.


Geez.  I hope that he isn't terribly controlling.


----------



## Sassys

Boy obsessed with Britney Spears spends £60,000 to get sex change to look like his idol

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-sex-change-look-like-idol.html#ixzz21SDQe600


----------



## pinkfeet

Where on earth did he get that much money to do all these surgeries is my question.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Boy obsessed with Britney Spears spends £60,000 to get sex change to look like his idol
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-sex-change-look-like-idol.html#ixzz21SDQe600








no words


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> no words



 You need to go back to the corner!


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm not knocking her for being a transsexual. The idea that you're trapped in your own body has got to be the worst feeling. So I'm glad she's able to do something about it. 


But anyone remember that show on MTV called I Want a Famous Face. It's where people get plastic surgery to resemble celebrities. 


What that transsexual is doing is I Want a Famous Face on a much deeper level.


----------



## New-New

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm not knocking her for being a transsexual.
> 
> 
> But anyone remember that show on MTV called I Want a Famous Face. It's where people get plastic surgery to resemble celebrities.
> 
> 
> What that transsexual is doing is I Want a Famous Face on a much deeper level.



exactly how i feel. i just find people altering themselves to be more like a celebrity a bit problematic.


----------



## DC-Cutie

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm not knocking her for being a transsexual.
> 
> 
> But anyone remember that show on MTV called I Want a Famous Face. It's where people get plastic surgery to resemble celebrities.
> 
> 
> What that transsexual is doing is I Want a Famous Face on a much deeper level.



It's called body dysmorphic disorder, sad for those that suffer fom it.


----------



## caitlin1214

She should have looked for the combination of features that would compliment her face shape rather than just saying, "I want to look like Britney Spears."


----------



## Echoes

This isn't the '_Leave Britney ALONE!!!_!' guy is it?


----------



## pinkfeet

I see the dead eye look in many celebs, models and actors. It's uncommon now when they don't have it which is a shame.


----------



## bisousx

He's 26 years old - definitely not a "boy".


----------



## caitlin1214

Echoes said:


> This isn't the '_Leave Britney ALONE!!!_!' guy is it?



Chris Crocker. And no. 


He had a pop career for a while and now he's going the adult entertainment route.


----------



## buzzytoes

I hate to break it to her but she looks absolutely nothing like Brit.


----------



## chantal1922

New-New said:


> no words


omg


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and Demi Lovato step out to do some work for The X Factor on Monday (July 23) in Miami, Fla.
> 
> The ladies were joined by L.A. Reid and Simon Cowell to speak with reporters at the 2012 Summer TCA Tour via live feed. The judges will be taping a round of auditions for the singing competition later this week.
> 
> Britney was joined by her finace Jason Trawick for the afternoon of work.
> 
> Last night, Demi hosted the 2012 Teen Choice Awards alongside Glees Kevin McHale. She also picked up two awards  Choice Summer Music Star: Female and Choice Twit. Congrats, Demi!



Source: JustJared


----------



## New-New

that weave is layed like struggle. no ma'am.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

her outfit is fierce


----------



## Chanel522

New-New said:


> no words



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and her fiance Jason Trawick leave their hotel on Tuesday (July 24) in Miami, Fla.
> 
> The 30-year-old pop star was also joined by her X Factor co-judge Demi Lovato. They both wore the same outfits that they were the day before to keep continuity with filming.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Britney Spears
> 
> In case you missed them, check out the just released promo images of Britney, Demi, and fellow judges Simon Cowell and L.A. Reid for the upcoming season of The X Factor!



Source: JustJared


----------



## AshTx.1

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared



She looks a lot like her mom to me in these pics.


----------



## New-New

her fiance looking kinda cute in these pics.

i have a thing for men with salt and pepper hair.


----------



## karo

Out in Miami
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rives-bootcamp-low-cut-jacket-neon-jeans.html


----------



## Sternchen

Brit looks hot in the blazer and pink pants!


----------



## Chanel522

This last outfit looks mismatched or something.  The blazer needs to be longer or a different fit...Idk?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like her outfits.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I wish Jason would talk her into taking out those extentions .. I"m sure her hair is a nice length  now ... She needs to let it rest and get healthy...


----------



## New-New

Bag Fetish said:


> I wish Jason would talk her into taking out those extentions .. I"m sure her hair is a nice length  now ... She needs to let it rest and get healthy...



Honestly, her weave is terrible. It's truly awful. Which is a shame because she has too much money to leaving the house looking a mess.


----------



## legaldiva

Chanel522 said:


> This last outfit looks mismatched or something. The blazer needs to be longer or a different fit...Idk?


 
I was thinking something similar ... like, pull up her jeans so they don't do the crotch sag.


----------



## knasarae

legaldiva said:


> I was thinking something similar ... like, *pull up her jeans so they don't do the crotch sag*.


 
That's what I was thinking.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears and Demi Lovato leave their hotel and head to a taping of The X Factor auditions on Thursday (July 26) in Miami, Fla.
> 
> While thousands of people had tickets to the two tapings this afternoon, they were sent home upon arrival at the venue, according to the Miami Herald.
> 
> It appears that the tapings went on without the live audience feature that is a signature part of the show.
> 
> Britneys fiance Jason Trawick joined the judges as they made their way to the venue.
> 
> FYI: Britney is wearing Joes Chiara Sequin Tank in Black.



Source: JustJared


----------



## Slavisa

Her face looks unrecognizable in the latest photos, what's going on?
Legs look great!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

buzzytoes said:


> I hate to break it to her but she looks absolutely nothing like Brit.


Agreed. I'm getting more of an Amanda Bynes vibe, if anything.


----------



## buzzytoes

Please tone down the black eyeshadow in the daytime Brit. You are too pretty to look like you are wearing last night's makeup.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Another day, ANOTHER racy outfit! Britney Spears shows off her legs in a tight lacy mini dress for last day of X Factor bootcamp
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ress-day-X-Factor-bootcamp.html#ixzz21uLCGRnZ



Source: DailyMail


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her body looks great...now if she would just do something about that makeup.


----------



## platinum_girly

Britney Spears is seen heading to her car, LA Aug:

Source: OnCelebrity


----------



## Chanel522

I feel like she just wants to be left alone.


----------



## butterfli312

platinum_girly said:


> Britney Spears is seen heading to her car, LA Aug:
> 
> Source: OnCelebrity



I love Britney. I really really do. Such a talented yes, talented & sweet girl. However, she has _way_ too much money to walk outside looking like _that._ lol. Strictly indoors look. I get that she's low maintenance but she doesn't know how to be casual & still look put together.


----------



## New-New

butterfli312 said:


> I love Britney. I really really do. Such a talented yes, talented & sweet girl. However, she has _way_ too much money to walk outside looking like _that._ lol. Strictly indoors look. I get that she's low maintenance but she doesn't know how to be casual & still look put together.



Talented? Um, ok, girl. 






But anywaydoe, she's looking a hot mess. A hot mess.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Wow Britney is so over... I wish she'd either clean up and "be" a celeb or move back to Louisiana and be normal. I always check her thread in hopes of seeing an improved Brit, but instead just a sloppy mess. It's sad, she looks so much older than her years and always looks high on meds.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears channels legendary film actress Jean Harlow on the second day of her photo shoot for her Elizabeth Arden fragrance.
> 
> Loving day 2 of my Elizabeth Arden Fantasy Twist fragrance shoot. Jason [Trawick] says I look like Jean Harlow! the 30-year-old singer wrote on her Path account.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Britney Spears
> 
> Also pictured inside: Brit with her makeup artist Billy Brasfield.
> 
> Earlier this week, Brit posted a pic of herself from the first day of her shoot during which she channeled Cleopatra.



Source: JustJared


----------



## robbins65

I love Brit but her face looks funny.  She looks older than she actually is.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sorry but I do not care for Billy B's work. The makeup looks so masculine and harsh. He does Pink's make up from time to time. And Lady Gaga.


----------



## Chanel522

I've always like Britney, but she is looking a lot older than she is and I agree that she needs to get it together or just lay low.  There's nothing wrong with doing that.


----------



## pinkfeet

I've always like Brit too. But maybe it's her meds. 

Depression and stress can age a person as well. 

Not sure if Brit has talent but she was a great entertainer .. But she seems to have lost that ability somewhere. 

I think she needs to take a long long break .. And just be. 

Away from la. Away from paps.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her body looks great. She does look older. I think it's primarily the makeup, and also her medications. They seem to have sucked all the life out of her, almost always a dead/spaced out look in her eyes.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears looks stunning in an LBD in this new picture posted to her Path account.
> 
> Wishing my Uncle Happy Birthday the 30-year-old pop star wrote as the caption.
> 
> Over the weekend, Brit posted a hot bikini pic of herself! Yall ready for summer to end? Im definitely not! she wrote.
> 
> In case you missed it, check out the cover of TV Guides latest issue featuring Britney and her fellow X Factor judges Demi Lovato, L.A. Reid., and Simon Cowell. In the issue, Britney talks about the moment she was hired by Simon!



Source: JustJared


----------



## kittenslingerie

Britney is obviously not heavy. That said the weight she's at now makes her look very boxy with the clothing she chooses to wear. I wish she'd get a stylist stat or lose a few pounds so these dresses and short shorts would look more flattering on her figure.


----------



## MarieG

kittenslingerie said:


> Britney is obviously not heavy. That said the weight she's at now makes her look very boxy with the clothing she chooses to wear. I wish she'd get a stylist stat or lose a few pounds so these dresses and short shorts would look more flattering on her figure.



I completely agree!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Britney Spears rocks a Versace leather dress on the cover of Elle magazines October 2012 issue.
> 
> Heres what the 30-year-old entertainer had to share with the mag:
> 
> On her fashion sense: I love my jeans and my sweats. Im really just a tomboy at heart. So its really hard for me to be like Kim Kardashian and be makeup- and hair-ready every time I go out of my house.
> 
> On being in the public eye: I guess Ive been under the microscope so long that I dont even pay attention to the nonsense anymore. I gave up getting upset about things people make up about me a long time ago.
> 
> Fiance Jason Trawick, on Britney making the first move in the relationship: It was kind of one of those things where she moved, like, turned around, so we were face-to-face, and then
> 
> Also pictured inside: two inside shots from the mag, including one with Jason!
> 
> For more from Britney, check out Elle.com!



Source: JustJared


----------



## LVLover

WOW, she looks awesome!!! She looks happy with Jason.


----------



## Chanel522

LOVE the magazine shots!!  She looks fabulous


----------



## lulu212121

I'm surprised Jason's not on the cover, too!


----------



## MarieG

Wow - she looks fantastic!


----------



## knics33

She looks great!! She seems to be in a really great point in her life. And Jason seems to be completely genuine and truly care about her... good for her!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The eyes still look vacant. But she looks good otherwise.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> The eyes still look vacant. But she looks good otherwise.



The life was sucked out of her long ago....  Poor thang


----------



## Echoes

LVLover said:


> She looks happy with Jason.




I don't really see joy or happiness or any emotion.  I see a posed mannequin.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's so sad to see that dead look in her eyes. She used to be such a lively and smiley person. She looks great other than that, but what good does looking great do you if there's no life left in you?


----------



## knics33

Lol - I think people are analyzing her eyes too much... she looks great and seems very happy to me!


----------



## simmmchen

knics33 said:
			
		

> Lol - I think people are analyzing her eyes too much... she looks great and seems very happy to me!


I agree. Also, those are STAGED photos. It is not uncommon for the smile not to look quite natural in staged photos.

She looks real good though! Almost as if no time has passed. They must have photoshopped the cr*p out of those pictures as there is not a line or uneven skin in sight


----------



## mm16

its the meds


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree.


----------



## Brandless

Those Elle pics look heavily photoshopped. The last two don't even look like her and I mean not just the face but the built--the arms, legs.


----------



## MarieG

Brandless said:


> Those Elle pics look heavily photoshopped. The last two don't even look like her and I mean not just the face but the built--the arms, legs.



Very true!


----------



## Stephanie***

New-New said:


> Talented? Um, ok, girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anywaydoe, she's looking a hot mess. A hot mess.


No she's not...

has she EVER sang live on stage?


----------



## kittenslingerie

What I don't "get" about the Elle Shoot is why she is singing in terrible rhinestone panties and blue leather jacket. It looks ridiculous and its supposed to be a high fashion magazine. Whatever stylist thought throwing all that crap together should be fired.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm running a marathon in just a few weeks ... I need new Britney music!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tabasc0

Personally, I like the photo where she is singing..


----------



## kittenslingerie

tabasc0 said:


> Personally, I like the photo where she is singing..



The photo of Brit is cute, its the "styling" I'm referring to and I use that term loosely in this case.


----------



## legaldiva

I watched the beginning of X Factor last night ... she was so funny.  I'm really excited to see this different side of her.


----------



## SpeedyJC

knics33 said:


> Lol - I think people are analyzing her eyes too much... she looks great and seems very happy to me!


 
Well they do say the eyes are the window to the soul. I agree with you though she looks great in that photoshoot (of course there is mucho photoshop but thats anyone in any mag). I also have been enjoying her on Xfactor. Go Brit!


----------



## valleydolldiva

I'm an avid Brit fan... And I can't help but agree, she does look and seem very "out of it"... Even on X factor... It seems she makes a lot of over exaggerated facial expressions and comments that seem really awkward... ( I just can't place it) I see moments of her looking "put together" then she looks "messy"... She says something that makes sense... Then something "off"...it could be meds... Maybe just the life she's lived... I don't know, but it's all kinda sad  she's better off than where she was, that's for sure, but will she ever be "Hit me Baby One More Time" Britney again!? Sadly, I don't think so.


----------



## Sternchen

She looks wonderful and happy - "dead" eyes or not


----------



## labelwhore04

valleydolldiva said:


> I'm an avid Brit fan... And I can't help but agree, she does look and seem very "out of it"... Even on X factor... It seems she makes a lot of over exaggerated facial expressions and comments that seem really awkward... ( I just can't place it) I see moments of her looking "put together" then she looks "messy"... She says something that makes sense... Then something "off"...it could be meds... Maybe just the life she's lived... I don't know, but it's all kinda sad  she's better off than where she was, that's for sure, but will she ever be "Hit me Baby One More Time" Britney again!? Sadly, I don't think so.



I think her mental illness is more serious than anyone thinks which requires to be on tons of meds. I feel bad for her. She's had such a hard time in the last few years. It must be tough to be dealing with mental illness under the scrutiny of the entire world. Unlike many other celebs with 'issues,' hers seem to be very real and serious. Her fiancee seems to be caring, stable and supportive which is exactly what she needs. I don't think shell ever be the same Britney she was back then. After X-Factor is over, she should retire and just focus on her kids, her fiancee and herself. I don't think the spotlight is good for her.


----------



## valleydolldiva

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> I think her mental illness is more serious than anyone thinks which requires to be on tons of meds. I feel bad for her. She's had such a hard time in the last few years. It must be tough to be dealing with mental illness under the scrutiny of the entire world. Unlike many other celebs with 'issues,' hers seem to be very real and serious. Her fiancee seems to be caring, stable and supportive which is exactly what she needs. I don't think shell ever be the same Britney she was back then. After X-Factor is over, she should retire and just focus on her kids, her fiancee and herself. I don't think the spotlight is good for her.



Totally agree! I think her fiancé and her father are an amazing support system. Without them, who knows where she would be. You can tell she has a good heart...(unlike some other celebs, I don't think there's a selfish bone in that body, don't ask me why...I just don't see it)  I think she was majorly used and abused by the business. Then there was K FED (he's on child number 4 from mother number 3?!...Pays child support for 0?!? ) He knocked her up, sucked her dry... And treated her awful when she was at her most vulnerable....that's what brought about the mental illness. I hope the best for her, and I'm with you. Labelwhore04, Time out of the spotlight to focus on her family, do her and enjoy life... Would probably suit her.  BUT GOSH would I miss her music!


----------



## valleydolldiva

Sternchen said:
			
		

> She looks wonderful and happy - "dead" eyes or not



I'm with you, I do think she's much happier...


----------



## chowlover2

mm16 said:
			
		

> its the meds



I agree!


----------



## Sternchen

valleydolldiva said:


> Totally agree! I think her fiancé and her father are an amazing support system. Without them, who knows where she would be. You can tell she has a good heart...(unlike some other celebs, I don't think there's a selfish bone in that body, don't ask me why...I just don't see it)  I think she was majorly used and abused by the business. Then there was K FED (he's on child number 4 from mother number 3?!...Pays child support for 0?!? ) He knocked her up, sucked her dry... And treated her awful when she was at her most vulnerable....that's what brought about the mental illness. I hope the best for her, and I'm with you. Labelwhore04, Time out of the spotlight to focus on her family, do her and enjoy life... Would probably suit her.  BUT GOSH would I miss her music!



I think she really is still a normal southern girl at heart. She just seems so down to earth and sweet. 

I would really miss her music, too! I still get excited when I hear a Britney song on the radio


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's wearing sunglasses on the cover of the Elle that was sent to subscribers. I thought that was interesting.


----------



## gracelouisad

> She conquered her demons after a much publicized meltdown, yet Britney Spears seems still haunted by dubious fashion choices.
> 
> The 30-year-old was spotted leaving a Starbucks in LA on Thursday in a bizarre ensemble that will have many fashionistas cringing.
> 
> The Baby One More Time singer opted for denim cargo trousers tucked into knee high suede boots.
> 
> The star, who was clutching a packet of cigarettes and a drink, topped off her questionable outfit with a bizarre transparent blouse featured cut-outs on both shoulders.
> 
> Her hair also looked a mess and it seemed her blotchy make-up had been applied in haste.
> 
> Of course, Britney is in the throes of her new role as an X Factor judge and on last night's episode she was seen breaking down in tears.
> 
> She became emotional as the 60 remaining acts were put through their paces as the judges prepared to whittle them down to the last 24.
> 
> Jordan Shane, a 15-year-old schoolgirl from Rocklin, California, struggled, weeping as she realized she may have blown her chance.
> 
> Britney said: 'I don't like that she's crying. It makes me want to cry. I don't want to cry.'
> 
> She had to be consoled by gentle L.A. Reid, who put a comforting arm around her.
> 
> It was the exciting highlight of the second night of Boot Camp in Miami, Florida, as the hopefuls squared off against one another in the duel round.
> 
> Paige Thomas and CeCe Frey - who went head-to-head in the first Boot Camp episode when they both sang Whitney Houston's I Will Always Love You were teamed up together.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ow-note-bizarre-cut-blouse.html#ixzz28VtSXYno
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



source: Daily Mail


----------



## PinkTruffle

I love Britney, but her style choices are just awful.


----------



## lostnexposed

I think she could still do x-factor for another season...since it only films for a few months and then she can the rest of the year away. but as far as touring goes, i think it's done. I'd love to hear another album from her...but with an album comes a tour, and touring is where they make their money. Unless she can make an album without having to tour...


----------



## Sassys

Britney Spears is crazy like a fox, because she's accumulated a fortune ... way MORE THAN $32 million ... TMZ has learned.

According to new docs filed in her conservatorship case, as of December 31, 2010, the conservators reported assets totaling $32,376,140.90.  Sources connected with the conservatorship tell TMZ, that figure does not include a number of valuable assets.

On top of that, since 2010, Britney had a successful concert tour that raked in $68 million and she signed a $15 million deal with "X Factor."

Now get this.  We also got the lowdown on what Britney spent in 2010 alone.  The items include:

-- Child Support and Care:  $303,673.72
-- Cleaning expenses:  $27,265
-- Personal grooming and wardrobe:  $61,295.12
-- Automobile expenses:  $59,351.92 (and she didn't even buy a car that year)
-- Rent for Calabasas house:  $19,000 a month
-- Electric Bill:  $5,629.43 in just one month
-- Gas Bill:  $1,841 in just one month
-- Water Bill:  $2,278.27 in just one month

One thing's for sure ... Britney isn't cash poor.  As of the end of 2010, she had cash on hand totaling $14,740,566.71. 

That's a lot of Fanta.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz291PmBbmb


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has also paid the ultimate price for it too.


----------



## littlerock

She needs to stop smoking. Nothing else (legal) tears your face up worse than that. I wonder what she'd look like... =(


----------



## chowlover2

BagOuttaHell said:


> She has also paid the ultimate price for it too.


 I agree!


littlerock said:


> She needs to stop smoking. Nothing else (legal) tears your face up worse than that. I wonder what she'd look like... =(


 Yes, what is wrong with all these celebs who still smoke?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Britney looks sweet and Angelic on the cover of Elle.


----------



## Swanky

Her trials w/ Sam Lufti have started, I'm surprised no one is talking about it. . .  I'm not a "fan" so I haven't been, but it's on every media website I visit so here 's a little!
What a crazy story, they should make a movie.

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20641095,00.html

*Britney Spears Trial: Attorneys Describe 'Battle for Life and Death'
*







An attorney for Britney Spears's father Jamie told jurors in a Los Angeles courtroom on Friday that the struggle to get control of the pop star during her breakdown beginning in 2007 became a "battle for life and death." 

In day two of the trial between Britney's former confidante Sam Lutfi and her family, Jamie Spears's attorney Leon Gladstone portrayed Britney's parents as humble, working-class folks from Kentwood, La., who supported her Mouseketeer beginnings, grew overwhelmed by their daughter's superstardom and who ultimately took extreme measures to save her life. 

Lutfi, 38, is suing Britney, 30, for allegedly not paying him 15 percent of her earnings as her purported manager; Jamie Spears for alleged battery; and Lynne Spears for defaming him in her 2008 book, Through the Storm. 

Gladstone said Britney's parents saw her as "a ray of light, humble and nice," but that began to change after her painful breakup with Justin Timberlake in 2002, leaving their daughter "depressed and angry" in her early 20s. 

Things went from bad to worse, Gladstone said, citing Britney's annulled 55-hour marriage to childhood friend Jason Alexander, which he called the "beginning of behavior that became increasingly bizarre," and her marriage to Kevin Federline in Oct. 2004, which he said was another "impulsive decision." 

Following Britney's infamous head-shaving incident in Feb. 2007, Jamie confronted his daughter, Gladstone said, telling her, "You're going to kill yourself or one of your kids," and put her in rehab. 

'Leave Our Family Alone'
In Sept. 2007, Jamie allegedly began receiving bizarre phone calls from Lutfi, who first identified himself "as an agent of the government" who was there to help Britney, Gladstone said. Jamie allegedly asked Lutfi repeatedly to "leave our family alone; let us take care of our daughter." 

Jamie also received a message from someone warning that, "Sam will probably make [Britney] commit suicide," Gladstone said. Reading the message to jurors, Gladstone continued: "I personally know Sam Lutfi, and he's a master manipulator. He almost made my good friend ... commit suicide." 

Gladstone also told jurors of Lutfi's checkered past: That the L.A. native had been previously slapped with restraining orders from a neighbor as well as a roommate in 2004 and '07, respectively, as well as being sued for fraud and harassment. 

Lynne & Jamie Intervene
On Jan. 28, 2008, after Britney was first hospitalized at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center, Jamie and Lynne confronted Lutfi at Britney's Beverly Hills home. 

"In full control of himself," Gladstone says, "Jamie says, 'Leave my daughter alone, get out of our lives,' and touched him one time," denying to jurors that it was a punch. 

Stephen Rohde, an attorney for Lynne, read from her Feb. 2008 sworn declaration in which she described the events at Britney's home that night. 

"Sam told [Lynne's friend] Jackie and me that he grinds up Britney's pills, which were on the counter and included Risperdal and Seroquel," Rohde read. 

"He told us that he puts them in her food and that was the reason she had been quiet for the last three days. " 

Lutfi also demanded that Lynne do what he ordered, according to her statement. "I'm the one who spends 24/7 with your daughter," Lutfi allegedly said. "I sleep in cars outside her house so she can't leave." 

Lynne also stated in her declaration that Lutfi "told me that if he weren't in the house to give Britney her medicine, she would kill herself. Then he said to me, 'If you try to get rid of me, she'll be dead and I'll piss on her grave.'" 

Three days later, Britney was forcibly hospitalized a second time at UCLA Medical Center, and Jamie's legal control over his daughter was approved by a judge the following day. 

No Legit Contract
Joel Boxer, an attorney representing Britney, also argued Friday that Lutfi was never legitimately hired as the singer's manager, that there was neither a written or oral agreement between then, and that his control was "a product of undue influence" over her. 

Lutfi "used her vulnerability to gain her trust and friendship, and he abused it," Boxer told jurors. 

Boxer added that while Lutfi was in Britney's life, he created no new business deals for her and that any cash she generated during that time was due to contracts negotiated before Lutfi came on the scene. 

An attorney for Lynne concluded the day's opening statements by saying there was no way Lutfi was defamed by her book "because his reputation was at such a low point [in the tabloids] that nothing could reduce it further." 

Witnesses are expected to be called to the stand when the trial resumes Monday.


----------



## Avril

Swanky - I've been following the trial - it's crazy!  Lufti is claiming that she shaved her head in 2007 to cover over her drug addiction (apparently she was on crystal meth?)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4598203/britney-spears-drugs-sam-lufti.html



> *'Britney was hooked on drugs and shaved her head to hide the evidence', star's ex-manager tells court*
> 
> BRITNEY Spears was addicted to amphetamines and shaved her head to hide evidence of her drug-taking - her ex-manager Sam Lutfi has claimed in court.
> 
> The superstar singer made headlines around the world when she took a razor to her head in a Los Angeles salon in 2007.
> 
> Lutfi, who is suing the Spears family for defamation and breach of contract at Los Angeles Superior Court, claims the star was a regular drug user and cut off her hair because she feared it contained traces of illegal substances.
> 
> He told the court Britney feared she was going to be drug tested by the judge presiding over her custody battle with ex-husband Kevin Federline.
> 
> The jury also heard how the singer regularly popped more than 30 prescription amphetamine pills a day, and overdosed on them in January 2008 - when she suffered a second breakdown and was placed into pyschiatric care.
> 
> Lutfi said: "She liked to use amphetamines. Mostly everything that went wrong was because of this drug."
> 
> Britney's ex-manager is suing the singer for breach of contract, claiming she agreed to give him 15 percent of her earnings.
> 
> He's also suing her mother Lynne for defaming him in her book Through the Storm: A Real Story of Fame and Family in a Tabloid World and her father Jamie for punching him.
> 
> Lynne's book alleged Lutfi secretly drugged her daughter and refused to let her speak freely to family and friends.
> 
> But Lutfi insists he tried to get Britney off drugs and even hired sniffer dogs to find and destroy narcotics that she'd hidden in her home.
> 
> The trial continues.


----------



## Avril

More ...

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/4601070/britney-spears-dad-jamie-feared-TV-death.html



> *Britney Spears&#8217; dad feared he would learn of her death on telly*
> 
> BRITNEY Spears&#8217; dad was so worried about the singer&#8217;s drug-fuelled meltdown that he believed he&#8217;d turn on the telly and find out she&#8217;d DIED, it was yesterday revealed.
> 
> Jamie Spears&#8217; fears for his daughter grew as her life spiralled out of control five years ago.
> 
> Lawyer Leon Gladstone told an LA hearing: &#8220;Jamie was living in constant fear that he was going to look at the TV one day and see Britney was dead.&#8221;
> 
> On one occasion he went to see her in hospital and found the pop star, now 30, strapped to a gurney and yelling.
> 
> Describing the scene, Mr Gladstone said: &#8220;He&#8217;s scared to death and thinking to himself, &#8216;My daughter has lost everything. Here she is, in a psychiatric ward, out of her head.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> Jamie, Britney and her mum Lynne are being sued by Sam Lutfi, 38, who claims to be her former manager. He wants a slice of the star&#8217;s earnings, alleges Jamie hit him and Lynne libelled him. The Spears say Lutfi, 38, tried to control Britney while she was ill.
> 
> Trial continues.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hope the stress of this case doesn't send her mental issues into overdrive.


----------



## Chanel522

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope the stress of this case doesn't send her mental issues into overdrive.



I was thinking the same thing and I really hope not, too.  She seems to be doing so well right now.


----------



## legaldiva

I've been really enjoying watching her on X Factor, and I don't think there's anything too wrong with the brown Starbucks outfit.

She seems very down to earth and humble, yet a remarkable business woman with talent, ambition and kindness.  

I'm not surprised this sicko Lufti saw an opportunity and tried to take advantage of her.  I think her addiction is far more dangerous than what we've often referred to as her 'mental issues.'


----------



## knics33

legaldiva said:


> *I've been really enjoying watching her on X Factor, and I don't think there's anything too wrong with the brown Starbucks outfit.*
> 
> *She seems very down to earth and humble, yet a remarkable business woman with talent, ambition and kindness. *
> 
> *I'm not surprised this sicko Lufti saw an opportunity and tried to take advantage of her.* I think her addiction is far more dangerous than what we've often referred to as her 'mental issues.'


 
I agree. She really does seem like a really nice person. 

The whole situation with Lufti is so bizarre and scary. What a snake.


----------



## Belle49

Avril said:


> Swanky - I've been following the trial - it's crazy!  Lufti is claiming that she shaved her head in 2007 to cover over her drug addiction (apparently she was on crystal meth?)
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4598203/britney-spears-drugs-sam-lufti.html




Wasn't it confirmed that he lied about that? 
He's a snake others have said so. I hope she comes out of this okay and doesn't have to pay him a dime


----------



## Swanky

tmz

Britney Spears' former manager just took the stand in his defamation case against the singer's family ... insisting he NEVER enabled Brit with Adderall ... despite allegations to the contrary.

Sam Lutfi testified in open court moments ago .. that he has an Rx for Adderall because of his ADD -- he takes two doses a day -- but he's adamant ... he never shared his meds with Britney ... or anyone else.

Britney's mother Lynne had accused Sam of fueling the singer with drugs, but Sam says that's just not true.

The judge just broke for lunch. Sam will be back on the stand at 1:30 PT.


----------



## YSoLovely

I'm so sorry for Britney that all of this plays out in public.
She's such a nice girl and does not deserve this.


----------



## limom

What an azzhole! Why did they not pay him to go away quietly?
Could it be that part of what he is claiming is true?

She is simply great at X-Factor.


----------



## Swanky

I don't know. . . paying someone to go away is almost like admitting guilt.  For principle alone I wouldn't have done that either.


----------



## Chanel522

^^ Agreed


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't know. . . paying someone to go away is almost like admitting guilt.  For principle alone I wouldn't have done that either.



I hear you but all that aired dirty laundry has to be stressful for Britney and her family.
Maybe she is stronger than given credit to.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I just wish this could all end for her--she seems like such a sweet girl.  It sucks to see stuff like this brought up again.  I just wish she would go move to the country somewhere, enjoy her money and kids and get away from Hollywood.  She deserves to be happy after everything she's been through.


----------



## caitlin1214

Didn't he used to hide her dog from her just to upset her? 


That guy is scum.


----------



## Bzemom

mm16 said:


> its the meds


 

The meds and years of being jaded in the entertainment industry. She has alot of people counting on her to make money, and what else would she do.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I think she is actually looking good here....



EXCLUSIVE PHOTOS - Britney Spears Shops While Sam Lutfi Slams Her Family In Court
Posted on Wed Oct 24, 2012 07:30 AM PDT

Calabasas Britney Spears tight tee shirt sunglasses shopping Sam Lutfi trial Conservatorship bodyguard

And she looks good, y'all!

Britney Spears went shopping with her bodyguard in Calabasas on Tuesday afternoon, and despite the fact that her former manager Sam Lutfi was taking the stand in a defamation lawsuit against her family, she was in great spirits.

Opening statements for Lufti's breach of contract/defamation suit against Spears and her conservators began last week, and not only is he seeking 15% of Britney's income from 2007-2008, but he's also suing Jamie for an alleged assault and Lynne for libeling him in her book, Through The Storm.

Lutfi tried to have Britney deposed last year, but the judge wouldn't allow it because she was (and still is) under conservatorship. It is still not known whether Brit will take the stand...


She looks great! And her hair looks like it did back in the early 2000s!
Read more at http://www.x17online.com/celebritie...reach_contract_102412.php#jyAjeXT4361Vco7j.99


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^^^same date


----------



## Chanel522

caitlin1214 said:


> Didn't he used to hide her dog from her just to upset her?
> 
> 
> That guy is scum.



That's a big


----------



## knics33

She looks really good! She is channeling the 2003 Britney in these photos. Her bodyguard looks like "I dare you..." lol.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

YSoLovely said:


> I'm so sorry for Britney that all of this plays out in public.
> She's such a nice girl and does not deserve this.




Yeah she has always strike me as "nice", I feel for her.


----------



## AshTx.1

Yay, Britney's hair looks good! It's a miracle!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks cute. It seems like she is in a good place and I hope she stays there.

I haven't seen her kids lately, what's going on with that?


----------



## keychain

Oh, I like her hair!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks good. I hope the case goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Swanky

people.com

*Britney Spears's Mom Lynne Recounts Painful Times at Trial
*
Back in July 2007, Britney Spears drove to the Southern California set of Zoey 101, her sister Jamie Lynn's show, to deliver a note to their mom: Stay away from me and my children. 

Lynne Spears briefly relived that painful moment Friday in her first appearance on the witness stand in a libel trial in which Britney's self-described former manager Sam Lutfi is suing Lynne for defaming him in her 2008 book Through the Storm. 

Lynne described a complicated relationship with Lutfi spanning less than a year. The pair spoke "hundreds" of times, Lynne said, and it was Lutfi who brought mother and daughter together in a tearful reunion at Britney's Malibu home three months after that note was delivered. 

As Lynne calmly testified about the reconciliation, Lutfi, sitting in the courtroom audience, sobbed and wiped tears away.

But things became increasingly tense, culminating on Jan. 28, 2008 at the singer's Beverly Hills home, just days before her second forced hospitalization. 

That night, Lutfi allegedly told Lynne that he "grinds up Britney's pills ... [and] puts them in her food," as well as cut her phone lines and disabled her cars, Lynne wrote in her book in statements that are at the heart of the trial. 

Lynne said on the stand, "These were his exact words and this was the story I told." 

"I was very worried and I didn't know what to do, so I was trying to get her away from there," added Lynne, who acknowledged she didn't call police for help at the time. 

Asked why she described Lutfi as a predator in her book, she replied calmly, "He wanted to take over her life. He wanted her life to be his life. And [the way he dealt with the] paparazzi, that made him a predator, because they were all over her, in her house. She had no privacy.


----------



## Swanky

*SAM LUTFI Brit's Ex-Nanny Is a LIAR Meth WAS in Brit's House
*
Britney Spears' ex-nanny -- who called BS on Sam Lutfi's accusation the singer hid crystal meth in her house -- is a liar and a fraud ... so says Sam Lutfi.

Sam is telling friends, there's no way Brit's ex-nanny Leah Frand could have known that the singer had crystal meth in the house ... because she was fired after only one week.

Sam's claims contradict what Leah told us last week ... that she worked for Britney for 6 months back in 2007 -- during the crazy meltdown period -- and never once saw any trace of drugs.

But Sam's saying that's not true -- telling friends Leah was quickly canned for stealing one of Britney's dresses (which she later returned) ... so her opinion counts for exactly zero.

According to sources, Sam also wants to clarify one thing -- he never said Britney did crystal meth, only that he found a stash of crystal meth in her house.

As for the Adderall accusations, Sam's saying Britney fueled herself -- taking WAY more than the recommended dosage of her (legal) Adderall prescription.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz2Akg3D200


----------



## lostnexposed

seems to me that he's changing his story a little bit by bit


----------



## kittenslingerie

Britney actually looks like "Britney" in the last set of pics. Amazing!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looked really cute on Jay Leno last night. And she seemed more "alive" if that makes sense.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What a pointless trial.


----------



## knics33

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looked really cute on Jay Leno last night. And she seemed more "alive" if that makes sense.


 
I agree. She looked really good and came across as happy/comfortable.


----------



## bisousx

BagOuttaHell said:


> What a pointless trial.



Yep.


----------



## qudz104

BREAKING NEWS: Judge to Sam Lutfi -- Go Away, You Have No Case Against Britney Spears' Family

Britney Spears' family just scored a HUUUUGE victory in their legal war with Sam Lutfi -- the judge just THREW OUT Sam's entire case against the family ... finding he presented no evidence that they ever did anything wrong. Lutfi had filed a lawsuit -- claiming the various members of the Spears family had defamed him, attacked him and breached a management contract he said he had with Britney. During his testimony, Lutfi slammed the Spears family ... arguing that Britney was an out-of-control drug addict ... and her family wrongly painted him as the villain.

But today, before the case even went to the jury, the judge decided Lutfi had no case whatsoever against any members of the Spears family ... and tossed his case out of court. Lutfi tells TMZ he plans to appeal the judge's decision.

http://m.tmz.com/article_head.ftl?i...itney-spears-family-sam-lutfi-case-dismissed/


----------



## Chanel522

He's an idiot and I hope nobody entertains the idea of giving him any more satisfaction in a court room or anywhere else.  Britney is doing well so just leave the poor thing and her family alone.  What a creep!


----------



## Sternchen

Sam Lufti is such a slime ball. I feel sorry for his mother..


----------



## DC-Cutie

I want Britney to win. I feel for her and her children, because she will probably never live a conservator free life.  her mother and father did what they had to do. But, they pushed her into this business (from what I've read, more the mother than her father).


----------



## Sweetpea83

Glad the judge threw out the case...what a waste of a time for everyone involved.


----------



## Sternchen

DC-Cutie said:


> I want Britney to win. I feel for her and her children, because she will probably never live a conservator free life.  her mother and father did what they had to do. But, they pushed her into this business (from what I've read, more the mother than her father).



Her parents seem like good people. I'm not sure what freedoms her dad gives her with the conservatorship? I'm not familiar with what that really even is, haha. Maybe she is able to make her own decisions but dad has the right to step in if he feels that she's going down the wrong path?


----------



## caitlin1214

Sternchen said:


> Her parents seem like good people. I'm not sure what freedoms her dad gives her with the conservatorship? I'm not familiar with what that really even is, haha. Maybe she is able to make her own decisions but dad has the right to step in if he feels that she's going down the wrong path?


I found this. (It's dated August of this year.) 


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...conservatorship-medical-issues_n_1828504.html


----------



## ByeKitty

Sam Lufti has been a creep from the beginning... I'm happy she's gotten rid of him, now legally too.


----------



## Swanky

people.com

Judge Dismisses Sam Lutfi's Civil Suit Against Britney Spears' Family

Britney Spears' legal hell is over -- at least for now.

Los Angeles Superior Court Judge Suzanne Bruguera dismissed Sam Lutfi's civil suit against the X Factor judge's parents on Thursday, Nov. 1, citing insufficient evidence, Reuters reports.

"I thought long and hard. It's the right thing to do, so I am going to do it," Bruguera proclaimed, putting an end to the bitter court battle between Britney's onetime manager and her parents, Jamie and Lynne Spears.

Lutfi was suing the Spears family for the wages he felt he was owed, having served as Britney's manager prior to the pop star's now-infamous 2008 meltdown (Jamie and Lynne claim Lutfi was never officially on Britney's payroll, and thus, is not entitled to any wages). Lutfi also accused Lynne of defaming him in her 2008 memoir Through the Storm, in which she wrote that Britney's former friend kept her drugged and away from her loved ones.

Throughout the course of the trial, Lutfi accused the Spears family -- under oath, on the stand -- of actions just as shocking as Lynne's allegations against him.

He claimed Jamie once threatened to kill him and punched him in the stomach during an altercation, and that Britney decided to shave her head in order to avoid having her hair be tested for drug use during her custody dispute with ex Kevin Federline.

Following Bruguera's announcement, Lutfi, 38, said he plans to appeal the judge's dismissal.


----------



## valleydolldiva

Britney with Bangs and a tan on the last 2 X Factor episodes.... Amazing! She seems like she fired her previous stylist and got a new one... Amen! She looks great! Took 10 years off! What do "y'all " think?!


----------



## legaldiva

I wonder what kind of personality disorder she has.


----------



## chowlover2

legaldiva said:


> I wonder what kind of personality disorder she has.


I think possibly bi-polar. She has done things similar to a friend of mine who is bi-polar. IMO.


----------



## bisousx

I read it was split personality... She's been known to talk as different people.


----------



## knics33

valleydolldiva said:


> Britney with Bangs and a tan on the last 2 X Factor episodes.... Amazing! She seems like she fired her previous stylist and got a new one... Amen! She looks great! Took 10 years off! What do "y'all " think?!



Completely agree! She is looking great lately!


----------



## chowlover2

bisousx said:


> I read it was split personality... She's been known to talk as different people.


 Wow, that's even worse. I'm glad her family got her help.


----------



## prof ash

Is anyone watching X Factor right now? Britney looks so good! She looks like she did 10 years ago, for real. Her expression doesn't have that look like she's on something. It's so good to see her like this!


----------



## terebina786

She looks really awesome... she's been looking good for the past couple of weeks!


----------



## Sasha2012

ash14vwb said:


> Is anyone watching X Factor right now? Britney looks so good! *She looks like she did 10 years ago*, for real. Her expression doesn't have that look like she's on something. It's so good to see her like this!



That's a force  she doesn't even look like she did in 2006, her eyes look dead but maybe it's just aging tho. She does look MUCH better than she has in years and I'm glad to see her do well.


----------



## knics33

I agree! She is looking AMAZING and her personality has really been shining. I really like her new song with Will I AM... it's super catchy. Wonder if she has any set album plans for the future. I LOVED her last album.


----------



## jamidee

She's looking far better, but she still needs to fire her makeup artist... all that brown eyeshadow makes her look so droopy.


----------



## knics33

^Yeah I agree with the dark eye makeup... it makes her look tired. Especially the heavy eyeliner on the waterline.


----------



## Nat

Way to go, Brit! 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hitting-number-17-countries-X-Factor-USA.html

Hats off to her! Britney Spears celebrates on X Factor USA after hitting number one in 17 countries with new single Scream & Shout

She's had her fair share of career highs since she first hit the big time on The Mickey Mouse Club.
But on Thursday night Britney Spears celebrated perhaps one of her most exciting achievements as she marked hitting number one in 17 different countries.
The 30-year-old singer beamed with delight as she was told on The X Factor USA that her single with will.i.am, Scream & Shout, had topped the charts in the USA and 16 other countries.
































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYtGl1dX5qI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## terebina786

She looks amazing... Congrats to her!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

THAT is a look she should rock again and again.


----------



## scarlet555

Brit looks good w that hat


----------



## chowlover2

Brit looks great! Her eyes sparkle again, so happy for her.


----------



## Belle49

She looked on point from head to toe!! AMAZE! that's my girl


----------



## Chanel522

She looks gorgeous!!!  Yay Britney!!!


----------



## Nathalya

Aw she looks happy again! Like real happy. Good for her


----------



## Liya

scarlet555 said:


> Brit looks good w that hat



Totally agree!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Nathalya said:


> Aw she looks happy again! Like real happy. Good for her



^^This!


----------



## Sternchen

Brit looks AMAZING in Scream & Shout and she looks GREAT on the XFactor. 

She looks genuinely happy


----------



## knics33

Get it Britney!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Britney looks adorable. Love the hat.


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous in that hat! Wish her all the best.


----------



## fashion16

And she is BACK!!! Good for her!


----------



## chinableu

Love Brit!


----------



## Sternchen

Happy Birthday to Britney today!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Happy Birthday, Brit Brit!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Happy B-day, Brit! 

She's only 31 but I think she looks older than that. At least she seems to be in a better place these days, she looks happy.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Britney! Woo birthday.


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

#HappyBirthdayBritney 
Hoping we see Hannah and Britney today!


----------



## Nat

Love her Alexander McQueen (-style) skull scarf.


She's got it all wrapped up! Cold California brings out Britney Spears' chic side... as loyal Jason drives her to get coffee  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lifornia-brings-Britney-Spears-chic-side.html


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^^ these are not looking like happy people


----------



## legaldiva

^ How do they not look happy?  They're probably pulling out of a parking lot surrounded on all sides by photographers yet still smiling.


----------



## Nat

I agree. He's just focusing on the road while she's talking to him. Nothing out of the ordinary, as far as I can see.


----------



## labelwhore04

Nat said:


> Love her Alexander McQueen (-style) skull scarf.
> 
> 
> She's got it all wrapped up! Cold California brings out Britney Spears' chic side... as loyal Jason drives her to get coffee
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lifornia-brings-Britney-Spears-chic-side.html
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/05/article-0-165BA03B000005DC-386_634x593.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/05/article-0-165BA033000005DC-685_306x660.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/05/article-0-165BA023000005DC-650_306x660.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/05/article-0-165BA331000005DC-777_634x286.jpg



Better makeup would do wonders for her.

It always cracks me up when people makes judgements on a SINGLE picture. Like that picture was probably 1 out of hundreds. You can't look perfect and happy in every single pap shot. If you snapped shots of normal people going about their daily routine, i'm sure they wouldn't look thrilled in every shot either, doesn't mean they're not happy in general.


----------



## Sternchen

I think she looks good in those pics!


----------



## Chanel522

Sternchen said:


> I think she looks good in those pics!



Me too...much better!


----------



## prof ash

Her outfit is cute! Does she have a stylist? Her everyday wear always looked bad to me, but lately she's been dressing great.


----------



## qudz104

She looks great!!


----------



## Nat

She's definitely looking much better these days!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wish her makeup artist would learn to do her eye makep better, so it doesn't emphasize her droppy eyes.


----------



## nillacobain

DC-Cutie said:


> I wish her makeup artist would learn to do her eye makep better, so it doesn't emphasize her droppy eyes.



Ita


----------



## scarlet555

I'm not sure she used a makeup artist....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her makeup is terrible. She either needs a new artist or someone to teach her how to do it if she does it herself. In her new music video her makeup is stunning. This makeup makes her look 20 years older than she does in that video.


----------



## Nat

Britney Spears shows cleavage in tight leather dress at X Factor viewing party

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oe-Kardashians-retro-glamour-steals-show.html

With the X Factor final looming into view and sobbing contestants being whittled at a pace, it was time for Simon Cowell and his gang to celebrate reaching the crescendo of their show. 

The team all got together at Mixology in LA for a viewing party; and a chance for Britney Spears to prove she's been going to the gym by showing off her toned body. The 31-year-old looked great but it's her style choices that never work and her look on Thursday night edged her.

The mother-of-two picked a vaguely country inspired dress that featured a leather bustier, embroidered flowers AND lace panels. 
Her hair; thick and luscious though it was... was a '90s in it's uniform blondeness and cascading waves although this wouldn't have mattered if her outfit was less fussy. 
Spears still looked fantastic and was perhaps keen to show off acres of toned caramel flesh that attest to hours spent working out.


----------



## MarieG

Why does she always stand so funny when she poses for pictures? Someone really needs to tell her to relax!


----------



## Nathalya

That dress is all kinds of wrong


----------



## Sternchen

Hm...the dress is kinda weird.

I see a lot of people talking about how she stands in some pictures. I've seen this phenomenon in a lot of my southern friends. I used to live in Mississippi and a good majority of my friends stood like that in pictures, LOL! I don't know what's up with that?!


----------



## Bag Fetish

what with the face?  She looks like she trying to hold a Cr@p in . 






she is not comfy in front of the camera, i'm sure she is having an anxiety attack.





Nat said:


> Britney Spears shows cleavage in tight leather dress at X Factor viewing party
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oe-Kardashians-retro-glamour-steals-show.html
> 
> With the X Factor final looming into view and sobbing contestants being whittled at a pace, it was time for Simon Cowell and his gang to celebrate reaching the crescendo of their show.
> 
> The team all got together at Mixology in LA for a viewing party; and a chance for Britney Spears to prove she's been going to the gym by showing off her toned body. The 31-year-old looked great but it's her style choices that never work and her look on Thursday night edged her.
> 
> The mother-of-two picked a vaguely country inspired dress that featured a leather bustier, embroidered flowers AND lace panels.
> Her hair; thick and luscious though it was... was a '90s in it's uniform blondeness and cascading waves although this wouldn't have mattered if her outfit was less fussy.
> Spears still looked fantastic and was perhaps keen to show off acres of toned caramel flesh that attest to hours spent working out.


----------



## knics33

I think she looks good! She has definitely been glowing lately. And I also like the dress... it's very Britney.


----------



## lulu212121

Sternchen said:


> Hm...the dress is kinda weird.
> 
> I see a lot of people talking about how she stands in some pictures. I've seen this phenomenon in a lot of my southern friends. I used to live in Mississippi and a good majority of my friends stood like that in pictures, LOL! I don't know what's up with that?!



What? I lived in Louisiana & no one I know posed, poses like this.

She's been posing like this ever since her meltdown. Never noticed her standing like that in her older photos.


----------



## Sternchen

lulu212121 said:


> What? I lived in Louisiana & no one I know posed, poses like this.
> 
> She's been posing like this ever since her meltdown. Never noticed her standing like that in her older photos.



haha, I went through my photos earlier today and just had to laugh at how many girls stood like that. I'd say 95% of them were cheerleaders (think: middle school ) back then - maybe a connection? I have no clue. It's just something that popped into my mind that the girls used to stand like that for pictures during middle school


----------



## PickyCoachLover

What's going on with her ankle?


----------



## Nat

Passing the torch! Britney Spears' sons look set to follow in her footsteps as she takes them to a music academy

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...set-follow-footsteps-takes-music-academy.html

It seems Britney Spears is gearing her sons up to follow in her footsteps.
The pop star took her two boys to check out a music academy in Calabasas on Saturday - where it seems the youngsters may have been signing up for lessons. Earlier on, the singer had treated the family to a Starbucks.


----------



## Sternchen

Hrm..not sure how I feel about kids that young having Starbucks.

A question about the custody issue: does Britney now have full custody of the boys or are they still with KFed? Haven't heard much from him lately..


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The boys are growing up so fast.


----------



## kirsten

Sternchen said:


> Hrm..not sure how I feel about kids that young having Starbucks.
> 
> A question about the custody issue: does Britney now have full custody of the boys or are they still with KFed? Haven't heard much from him lately..



Hopefully it's decaf.


----------



## Sternchen

kirsten said:


> Hopefully it's decaf.



Me too...or just milk with chocolate or something..

I just shudder at the amount of sugar in those things


----------



## MCF

platinum_girly said:


> Source: Zimbio



Camarillo's where I grew up! I used to bowl there.


----------



## jamidee

Sternchen said:


> Hm...the dress is kinda weird.
> 
> I see a lot of people talking about how she stands in some pictures. I've seen this phenomenon in a lot of my southern friends. I used to live in Mississippi and a good majority of my friends stood like that in pictures, LOL! I don't know what's up with that?!



uhhhhhh I'm southern... from Louisiana and actually only 2 hours from Britney;s home town.. and I sure as hell don't pose like that?!?  

It's not a southern thing I assure you. Sounds like your friends just suck at posing as bad as Britney.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks nervous on the red carpet. Like someone said probably anxiety.

Her sons are so cute and she looks a lot younger without makeup.


----------



## Sternchen

jamidee said:


> uhhhhhh I'm southern... from Louisiana and actually only 2 hours from Britney;s home town.. and I sure as hell don't pose like that?!?
> 
> It's not a southern thing I assure you. Sounds like your friends just suck at posing as bad as Britney.



Anyway..


----------



## New-New

oooh, chile she look a mess.

and that weave...


----------



## jamidee

Sternchen said:


> Anyway..



 okkkkkkkkkk


----------



## jamidee

BagOuttaHell said:


> She looks nervous on the red carpet. Like someone said probably anxiety.
> 
> Her sons are so cute and she looks a lot younger without makeup.



I agree, she seems very unsure of herself in the public eye ... always makes me feel for her.


----------



## Sternchen

jamidee said:


> I agree, she seems very unsure of herself in the public eye ... always makes me feel for her.





I've always had that vibe from her, even way back when. She always seemed like the regular girl from next door


----------



## jamidee

Sternchen said:


> I've always had that vibe from her, even way back when. She always seemed like the regular girl from next door



Yea, I agree.. always seemed like she was thrust into the spotlight and didn't really enjoy the attention. Seemed like she was given an image to portray and did a much better job of pretending to be that person in her younger years, but since all the criticism she seems incapable of the pretense.


----------



## Sternchen

jamidee said:


> Yea, I agree.. always seemed like she was thrust into the spotlight and didn't really enjoy the attention. Seemed like she was given an image to portray and did a much better job of pretending to be that person in her younger years, but since all the criticism she seems incapable of the pretense.



I think eventually there comes a time when you also don't want to portray the person the public expects you to be. I think she just wants to be treated like a regular girl and act like one, too. That's why I try not to bash her about the way she looks in some pap. pics where she's out and about with her kid. She looks like a regular mom trying to do regular things.


----------



## jamidee

Sternchen said:


> I think eventually there comes a time when you also don't want to portray the person the public expects you to be. I think she just wants to be treated like a regular girl and act like one, too. That's why I try not to bash her about the way she looks in some pap. pics where she's out and about with her kid. She looks like a regular mom trying to do regular things.



ITA. Though, she does look a bit more haggard than I'd expect someone her age to look (Or someone with her money) .


----------



## simona7

Every time I see her now she looks so tired. I wonder if it's the medication she's on. I feel sorry for her somehow... even with all of her fame and money she looks kind of like a lost little girl.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Britney stopped giving a damn a long time ago. Oddly enough that is when I started to like her. Because I never did when she was at her peak. I wish she could have been this way without meds though.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sternchen said:


> I've always had that vibe from her, even way back when. *She always seemed like the regular girl from next door*



True and this made her likeable, she's always seemed good natured to me.


----------



## Sternchen

I guess I am on my "defend Britney" streak these last few days, but I don't really think she looks "dead in the eyes" or looks tired. I don't know about you, but I don't always walk around with a smile plastered on my face and I most certainly wouldn't if people with cameras were yelling and pointing their camera's in my and my kids' faces.


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> Britney stopped giving a damn a long time ago. Oddly enough that is when I started to like her. Because I never did when she was at her peak. I wish she could have been this way without meds though.



Me too. I love me some Brit Brit - even when she looks a mess lol.


----------



## RedLace

knics33 said:
			
		

> Me too. I love me some Brit Brit - even when she looks a mess lol.



Yeah she is now being true to herself. I like that in anyone.


----------



## Sternchen

Same here!


----------



## jamidee

Sternchen said:


> I guess I am on my "defend Britney" streak these last few days, but I don't really think she looks "dead in the eyes" or looks tired. I don't know about you, but I don't always walk around with a smile plastered on my face and I most certainly wouldn't if people with cameras were yelling and pointing their camera's in my and my kids' faces.



not dead in the eyes but sometimes vacant. Like she's not good at the act... or just not that into being where she is. But, I'm the same as y'all-- when she was on, I wasn't a fan. Now that she's true to herself, I am. I do wish that she would look a little better sometimes and not look so vacant at others. Also, I've been to both tours and found her concerts disappointing. She lost her dance moves, almost like she lost her mojo. There was no confidence and a lot of unsureness... Even her sexy moves looked odd and awkward. Wasn't the britney would oozed sex that I remember. But, like it was said before- maybe she's done with that. I guess I just wish her well and anyone doing well within themselves usually give odd an air of confidence in whatever they are doing and she doesn't have that anymore. I find that sad. Makes me want to hug her. haha


----------



## Echoes

Highest earning female performer per Forbes?


----------



## jamidee

Echoes said:


> Highest earning female performer per Forbes?



 I wanna get on that gravy train


----------



## ByeKitty

jamidee said:


> not dead in the eyes but sometimes vacant. Like she's not good at the act... or just not that into being where she is. But, I'm the same as y'all-- when she was on, I wasn't a fan. Now that she's true to herself, I am. I do wish that she would look a little better sometimes and not look so vacant at others. Also, I've been to both tours and found her concerts disappointing. She lost her dance moves, almost like she lost her mojo. There was no confidence and a lot of unsureness... Even her sexy moves looked odd and awkward. Wasn't the britney would oozed sex that I remember. But, like it was said before- maybe she's done with that. I guess I just wish her well and *anyone doing well within themselves usually give odd an air of confidence in whatever they are doing and she doesn't have that anymore*. I find that sad. Makes me want to hug her. haha



Agree... Actually I agree with your whole post but I wanted to highlight that because it really hits the nail on the head for me!


----------



## jamidee

ByeKitty said:


> Agree... Actually I agree with your whole post but I wanted to highlight that because it really hits the nail on the head for me!



In my defense: I typed that on my phone and super fast. There's all kind of stupid in there. Rereading that was painful!   Grammar mistakes galore!


----------



## ByeKitty

jamidee said:


> In my defense: I typed that on my phone and super fast. There's all kind of stupid in there. Rereading that was painful!   Grammar mistakes galore!



Lol, I don't notice grammar mistakes in english anyway...  Well nvm, that's a lie.


----------



## jamidee

ByeKitty said:


> Lol, I don't notice grammar mistakes in english anyway...  Well nvm, that's a lie.



pffft. There were misplaced and misspelled words. It's a wonder it was even understandable.


----------



## ByeKitty

jamidee said:


> pffft. There were misplaced and misspelled words. It's a wonder it was even understandable.


consider that a talent, too!


----------



## jamidee

ByeKitty said:


> consider that a talent, too!



in kakes thread, anything at this point is a talent... so I'm with you-- stupid can be a talent!


----------



## ByeKitty

jamidee said:


> in kakes thread, anything at this point is a talent... so I'm with you-- stupid can be a talent!



Lmao, I meant being able to make terrible sentences that are easy to read is a talent...


----------



## jamidee

ByeKitty said:


> Lmao, I meant being able to make terrible sentences that are easy to read is a talent...



I think that's just the brain. I can't take credit for the fact that they were readable, just stupid.  Remember that thing that was floating around a couple of years ago with words not in order and with numbers in the places of most letters? Always fascinated me that it was entirely readable.  anyways.


----------



## ByeKitty

jamidee said:


> I think that's just the brain. I can't take credit for the fact that they were readable, just stupid.  Remember that thing that was floating around a couple of years ago with words not in order and with numbers in the places of most letters? Always fascinated me that it was entirely readable.  anyways.



You have no idea how bad some people write where I live  A lot of it is about sentence structure, too..


----------



## chowlover2

jamidee said:
			
		

> not dead in the eyes but sometimes vacant. Like she's not good at the act... or just not that into being where she is. But, I'm the same as y'all-- when she was on, I wasn't a fan. Now that she's true to herself, I am. I do wish that she would look a little better sometimes and not look so vacant at others. Also, I've been to both tours and found her concerts disappointing. She lost her dance moves, almost like she lost her mojo. There was no confidence and a lot of unsureness... Even her sexy moves looked odd and awkward. Wasn't the britney would oozed sex that I remember. But, like it was said before- maybe she's done with that. I guess I just wish her well and anyone doing well within themselves usually give odd an air of confidence in whatever they are doing and she doesn't have that anymore. I find that sad. Makes me want to hug her. haha



I agree. She doesn't seem as though she is into being Britney Spears. Like she would just like to pack the boys up and move to Louisiana and live her life. And if that's what she wants, I wish she would go for it, problem is, too many people are riding her gravy train and she probably feels she can't let them down.


----------



## Nat

jamidee said:


> not dead in the eyes but sometimes vacant. Like she's not good at the act... or just not that into being where she is. But, I'm the same as y'all-- when she was on, I wasn't a fan. Now that she's true to herself, I am. I do wish that she would look a little better sometimes and not look so vacant at others. Also, I've been to both tours and found her concerts disappointing. She lost her dance moves, almost like she lost her mojo. There was no confidence and a lot of unsureness... Even her sexy moves looked odd and awkward. Wasn't the britney would oozed sex that I remember. But, like it was said before- maybe she's done with that. *I guess I just wish her well and anyone doing well within themselves usually give odd an air of confidence in whatever they are doing and she doesn't have that anymore. I find that sad. Makes me want to hug her.* haha



Great post! I totally agree.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Spears-wows-sheer-paneled-dress-X-Factor.html

That's a winning look! Britney Spears wows in sheer paneled dress on the X Factor as her teen contestant Carly Rose Sonenclar skates on to the finals


----------



## jamidee

Nat said:
			
		

> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2247943/Britney-Spears-wows-sheer-paneled-dress-X-Factor.html
> 
> That's a winning look! Britney Spears wows in sheer paneled dress on the X Factor as her teen contestant Carly Rose Sonenclar skates on to the finals



Her faces make me laugh! Shes so typically louisianaian... Expressive facially!  and she loves those sheer paneled dresses, she wore a variation of this dress is pink earlier this season.


----------



## Nat

Haha, Brit makes the most funny faces!! She always makes me laugh!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not sure about the shoulders on the dress. But I am glad she stepped it up for the show. She looks good.


----------



## Kimm992

Her faces crack me up!  She's been looking great these days!


----------



## jamidee

Nat said:


> Haha, Brit makes the most funny faces!! She always makes me laugh!



 she definitely shows her emotions in her face


----------



## Nat

Send for the stylist! Britney Spears misfires in purple turtleneck top and tracksuit bottoms on jaunt out with her sons

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-turtleneck-tracksuit-bottoms-jaunt-sons.html


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Oh. My. Never. 
The hair is better, though.


----------



## Sternchen

Hair looks good! The rest doesn't surprise me though  It's britney....


----------



## Sasha2012

She's so homely, being comfy isn't a bad thing but you'd think someone with her money could afford to look more kept.


----------



## Nathalya

Well at least she and the kids look genuinely happy.


----------



## Sasha2012

Nathalya said:


> Well at least she and the kids look genuinely happy.



I hope she is, the kids look happy. Her eyes seem vacant and dead to me, I haven't seen her look genuinely happy in many years, maybe it's just aging.


----------



## qudz104

She still looks more put together then jessica simpson though lol.

#teambritneyforever


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Britney stopped giving a $h!t long ago.


----------



## Nat

Who? Me?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is running errands with her kids. Looks good to me. Her kids are so cute.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I wanna watch this show just so I can see Brit these days - what channel is it on and when?


----------



## Kimm992

I agree she still looks more put together than Jessica Simpson!

I don't think Brit has the best style sense but it's been a really long time since I've seen her look dirty and gross.  She's really pulled herself together IMO and seems genuinely happy.


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> She is running errands with her kids. Looks good to me. Her kids are so cute.



Exactly. I think she looks fine. Her boys are too cute.


----------



## legaldiva

I think she does this on purpose to discourage paparazzi ... and I think it's a smart move.

Can you imagine how they would hound her if she looked like Pop Star Britney every time she left the house?


----------



## jamidee

that's what everyone else in La looks like when we're running around. Ain't cute, but it works. Comfy is key and at least she looks clean  (unlike jessica simpson)


----------



## Nat

A show of support: Britney Spears holds hands with protege Carly Rose Sonenclar at X Factor event ahead of TV finale 

As the youngest contestant and the current hot favourite to win, the nerves may be getting to 13-year-old Carly Rose Sonenclar ahead of this week's US X Factor finale. But luckily she was lent a hand of support from mentor Britney Spears on the red carpet of the show's press conference on Tuesday. Britney and Carly Rose held hands as they joined the judges and two other finalists to discuss the forthcoming two-part final episode which airs in the U.S. on Wednesday and Thursday this week.

Britney looked pretty in a high necked clinging black midi dress which she teamed with gold heels and earrings, while her teen protege kept things casual in black jeans, a black and white shirt, and light brown boots. And she seemes confident about the teen's chances, earliertweeting: 'Spending the day with the one & only @CarlyRoseMusic. I'm telling y'all... this girl is COMING for the win this week.'


----------



## lostnexposed

just saw her new perfume commercial and she looks good in it


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She does look good in the perfume commercial.

The red carpet pose kills me. Poor thing is probably on the verge of an anxiety attack.


----------



## legaldiva

OMG I have the low heeled version of those Tributes.  I was considering selling them but since I am absolutely obsessed with Britney (I'm 34, folks) now I will keep them FOREVER.


----------



## bisousx

legaldiva said:


> OMG I have the low heeled version of those Tributes.  I was considering selling them but since I am absolutely obsessed with Britney (I'm 34, folks) now I will keep them FOREVER.



LOL. You are too cute!


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ars-tweets-shes-deeply-touched-gift-fans.html

'Got these adorable bday books with your pictures': Britney Spears tweets she's 'deeply touched' by gift from fans

Britney Spears got all warm and fuzzy.
The singer was so touched when fans remembered her birthday by sending her little albums filled with pictures of them wishing her the best.
The X Factor judge, who turned 31 on December 2, took to her Twitter page on Friday to share her gratitude for their love.
'Got these adorable bday books with your pictures... Y'all!! Deeply touched, thank u so much. Xxoo,' Britney tweeted at 3:12pm.

It's been a year of professional and personal highs for the Toxic singer, who landed a great gig on X Factor and got engaged to her longtime boyfriend and former agent, Jason Trawick, showing off her three-carat diamond engagement ring. On Thursday, Britney was in top form as she hit the red carpet at the X Factor final. The singers outfit was so sensational that she easily stole the spotlight from the contestants and her fellow judges Demi Lovato, Simon Cowell and L.A. Reid alike.


----------



## Nathalya

Cool gift!


----------



## Sasha2012

Those bangs are pretty bad...you'd think after being in the spotlight since childhood she'd look more comfortable on a red carpet. She used to look like a star now she always looks forced and awkward.



Nat said:


> Who? Me?



I love the faces she makes, the montage on the x-factor was classic.


----------



## AEGIS

from the first few episodes i saw she didn't seem like a good mentor


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's the meds. She's like a walking zombie, so uncomfortable to watch. Especially knowing that she used to have a shine and sparkle about her. 

But, one thing for certain, she always seems comfortable and relaxed with her boys.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks pretty in those recent photos..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks nice. Very uncomfortable as usual though. I feel bad for her.


----------



## kirsten

I think she has bad anxiety and it comes out when the spotlight is on her. People can suddenly get anxiety at any points in their life and it can cripple them from doing something they were once comfortable and didn't even think twice about doing.


----------



## pukasonqo

just read in yahoo news that k-fed's brother claims to be sean preston's dad??? if it is the truth why come out now, is he looking for some kind of parenting support? none of this is helpful to the kids...


"Kevin Federline's brother has come out of the woodwork to make shocking claims against pop sensation Britney Spears.

Christopher Federline claims to have slept with Britney during her marriage and says he is the father of her now 7-year-old son, Sean Preston.

Christopher reportedly filed for a temporary restraining order against Britney on December 18 after she allegedly blackmailed, stole and harrassed him."

http://au.news.yahoo.com/entertainm...715223/k-feds-brother-fathered-britneys-baby/

more at the link posted above


----------



## Bag Fetish

pukasonqo"

Christopher Federline claims to have slept with Britney during her marriage and says he is the father of her now 7-year-old son said:


> http://au.news.yahoo.com/entertainment/a/-/entertainment/15715223/k-feds-brother-fathered-britneys-baby/[/URL]
> 
> more at the link posted above


Why would Brit need his credit card.. ? I call BS on this story.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Oh lord jesus


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gotta love the Federline men.


----------



## Echoes

> &#8220;The X Factor&#8221; co-creator Simon Cowell is on the verge of firing Britney Spears after just one season in the judge&#8217;s chair, US Weekly reported.
> 
> "Britney will get the boot," an insider told the magazine. "Producers wanted her for the long haul, but it isn't working."
> 
> Spears, who was signed along with Demi Lovato amid much fanfare for the Fox singing competition show&#8217;s second season, earned $15 million for her brief critically panned run.



http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...pears-fired-x-factor-report-article-1.1228098


----------



## Sternchen

I hope she stays on!


----------



## DC-Cutie

If she does get fired, it's probably a blessing in disguise. She's clearly uncomfortable in the spotlight these days.


----------



## labelwhore04

She sucks as a judge. She just sits there and can barely string together a sentence. I don't understand why she's getting paid 15mill, she adds nothing to the show IMO. Demi is way more interesting, entertaining and talkative and she's only getting paid 1 or 2 mill. I don't know who sucks more, Khloe as a host or Britney as a judge.


----------



## Sassys

Britney Spears Is Leaving The X Factor

Baby, one more time? Not for Britney Spears.

The pop superstar is leaving The X Factor after a single season as a judge alongside Simon Cowell, Demi Lovato and L.A. Reid.

"She has made the decision that she won't be returning," a source close to the singer tells PEOPLE. "She wants to concentrate on her music."

(Reid announced in December that he is also leaving the show.)

As the coach of the teen group, Spears's top contestant, Carly Rose Sonenclar, was a fan favorite and made it to the finale, where she finished in second place.

But Spears, 31, earned mixed reviews as a judge, with PEOPLE's TV critic saying she brought plenty of charm yet lacked the rejuvenating presence that Steven Tyler and Jennifer Lopez earlier brought to American Idol.

Fox had no comment on Spears's status for upcoming seasons.

News of her decision comes just days after Fox entertainment chairman Kevin Reilly told reporters he was pleased with her work on the show.

"I thought it went very well," Reilly said Tuesday of her stint. "It was fraught with unknowns. I think [Britney] did a good job. People are fascinated with her and always will be. Maybe some people were waiting for more drastic displays &#8211; those did not happen. The ratings were higher last year but I think the show was better [this year]. She fit in on that panel nicely."

Spears told PEOPLE last month that working on the show had been a blessing.

"It's no secret I'm a shy person," she said. "I feel doing this show over the past year has allowed me to come out of my shell a lot more. Everyone on the show has been amazing and made me feel really comfortable." 

people.com


----------



## scarlet555

She resigns or got fired... Hmmmm


----------



## AEGIS

i liked her screw faces lol


----------



## knics33

AEGIS said:


> i liked her screw faces lol



Lol me too. And I think she was great on the show! But if she is leaving to work on another album, that is great!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She probably saw the writing on the wall and made the first move. Much like JLo did on AI. When you have a good management team that is what you do. And I am sure it is safe to say that wherever Britney lands she is gonna get an even bigger pay day cuz that is what she is. A cash cow.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I agree.


----------



## BonBonz

I heard on the radio this morning that Britney is in negotiations for a long-term stint, ala Celine Dion, at one of the Vegas Caesars' casino group properties. Hope it works out for her!


----------



## jlinds

Britney & Jason split- People and TMZ confirm with statement from both.


----------



## jlinds

http://www.people.com/people/mobile/article/0,,20657207,00.html


----------



## Sasha2012

jlinds said:


> Britney & Jason split- People and TMZ confirm with statement from both.



aww I hope she doesn't go off track again.


----------



## labelwhore04

Wow that's unexpected. I really thought these two were the real deal.


----------



## Chanel522

I'm not surprised.  On the radio this morning they were saying how him being partially in control of her money was a huge strain on their relationship.  

I wish the best for Britney though...I really like her a lot and she's doing a good job keeping it together.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The breakup doesn't surprise me. Something about him just screamed 'opportunist' and I was surprised when her father suggested making him her co-conservator. I thought he was only given health and well being duties and her father would handle her money. 

Then he gets a producing job on X Factor, part of the package if they hired Britney.  Now that the relationship is over, I don't guess we will see his name on the credits for X Factor.  Doubt it!


----------



## labelwhore04

BonBonz said:


> I heard on the radio this morning that Britney is in negotiations for a long-term stint, ala Celine Dion, at one of the Vegas Caesars' casino group properties. Hope it works out for her!



I wonder if she's well enough to do something like that. Those Vegas shows are hard work. You really need to be in top notch condition to headline a show in Vegas.


----------



## DC-Cutie

labelwhore04 said:


> I wonder if she's well enough to do something like that. Those Vegas shows are hard work. You really need to be in top notch condition to headline a show in Vegas.



I was thinking the same thing. I know her dance skills have diminished, I think due to her knee injury and surgery. We all know that she's not a live singer, but in her heyday she put on a helluva show!

Celine sings live, Brit I'm sure will rely on recorded tracks.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ It might be good for her to get out of LA and to have a stable long term job though. Take her sons and just live her life away from the cameras and the opportunists. It may be what she needs to get her groove back.


----------



## CeeJay

Sad, but not totally surprised ...


----------



## lostnexposed

I think it's the best for her. I've been hearing pretty bad stuff about through blind items.

I get that she's the family's money making machine...but hasn't she made more than enough for everyone in her family and their kids to live on. and it seemed like her money actually went towards investments and she didn't just blow it all away, so Im sure she has more than enough for everyone to live comfortably.

and even if they still did wanted her to continue working...there is nothing wrong with staying out of the spotlight for a year or so and do an album or something.


----------



## qudz104

So sad... I hope she makes out stronger from all the mess of the past few weeks.


----------



## Sternchen

I'm really sad for Britney. I hoped for her that this would be the real deal.


----------



## Blueberry

Sternchen said:


> I'm really sad for Britney. I hoped for her that this would be the real deal.



Me too. 

At her good health, she wanted to have children and experience motherhood in her good state..because I think she didn't really experience it with her 2 previous sons , remember 2007? yah. 

Hope it brings out the best for her.


----------



## bisousx

He must've been tired of caring for her in that way... She seems like a handful to deal with.


----------



## butterfli312

Love Britney. I see her every time she tours.

That being said countdown to next meltdown...5,4,3,2....


----------



## chowlover2

If she is taking her medication, she should be fine. I'm pretty sure after all the craziness in 2007 she is being monitored closely.


----------



## Encore Hermes

If it is true that she wanted more children and he didn't, it is mature of her not to just go off BC and get knocked up. 

http://www.tmz.com/2013/01/12/britney-spears-jason-trawick-break-up-more-kids/


I'm not a music fan of her's but I feel sorry for her.  I think she was pushed when she was young more than her having the drive, made some bad choices and and it fried her.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I read in one of the gossip mag's that she wants more kids, but Jason was worried that if she went off her meds for that long it would not be good and he was against the idea.

Personally I think dating your manager.........................bad idea
Engaged  to manager ...........................................bad idea (tho there are situations where this works...very few and far between)
putting him on as Conservator.................................worst idea ( and I think was the breaking point to their relationship.)


----------



## Sternchen

I hope Britney remains strong. She seems to have a good base of people around her that care and only wish the best for her.

I have asked this before, I believe, but I forgot the answer:

does she have full custody of her boys now or are they still with KFed?


----------



## kirsten

Bag Fetish said:


> I read in one of the gossip mag's that she wants more kids, but Jason was worried that if she went off her meds for that long it would not be good and he was against the idea.
> 
> *Personally I think dating your manager.........................bad idea
> Engaged  to manager ...........................................bad idea (tho there are situations where this works...very few and far between)
> putting him on as Conservator.................................worst idea ( and I think was the breaking point to their relationship.)*



Yup, I totally agree. Their whole relationship just seemed weird to me from the beginning.

I hope she continues to work on getting healthy, making herself happy and getting back to the point where she needs to be so she can take control of her life without being managed. I don't think until then she should even think about getting married.

I think after this break up she will be just fine.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I thought it would work out for them..what a shame.


----------



## Swanky

*BRITNEY SPEARS VEGAS HOTELS IN BIDDING WAR!
*
There is a raging war among 3 Las Vegas properties to snag Britney Spears as their headliner ... TMZ has learned.

TMZ broke the story last week ... Britney was in serious negotiations with one of the Caesars properties to perform several nights a week on a regular basis, as well as make regular appearances at several clubs and pool events.  Well, we just found out ... since we posted our story two other properties -- at least one not associated with Caesars -- have thrown their hat in the ring.

There's a story out that Britney has already inked a $200 million, 2-year deal with Caesars.  WRONG.  No deal has been signed.

But as we reported .... sources connected with the negotiations tell us ... Britney could get $100 mil a year and maybe more.  That's what Celine Dion made and Britney could be an even bigger draw.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/3/#ixzz2ILbAGHFG 
http://www.tmzstore.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

DC-Cutie said:


> I was thinking the same thing. *I know her dance skills have diminished, I think due to her knee injury and surgery*. We all know that she's not a live singer, but in her heyday she put on a helluva show!
> 
> Celine sings live, Brit I'm sure will rely on recorded tracks.



_ooh is that why Brit doesn't dance the same anymore? i often wondered that bc she use to captivate an audience in her heyday with her outfits and performances. i remember when she performed (very very early on in her career) at a nightclub i worked at during college. even then, (and she was a teenager, i think) she demanded your attention. but she definitely lost the it factor on stage. i don't know what it is about her but i've always been a fan._


----------



## Sternchen

I think her knee injury is one of the reasons why she doesn't dance like she used to.

I don't remember what show it was, but they talked about her injury and also showed her with crutches either before or after surgery.


----------



## pinkstar3333

While the knee injury doesn't help, a big problem is she wears high heels that she can't dance in and she usually looks uncomfortable on stage most of the time.  

There is a video of her practicing in sneakers during Circus era and her dancing is a lot better in it.


----------



## knasarae

I don't think something like that would be good for Brit.  Just seems like it would be too much pressure.


----------



## kirsten

Britney looks stunning while heading to a meeting in Thousand Oaks(Jan 27th)


----------



## chowlover2

kirsten said:


> Britney looks stunning while heading to a meeting in Thousand Oaks(Jan 27th)



She looks great!


----------



## CobaltBlu

She looks happy!


----------



## lulu212121

She looks happy & "relaxed"! Good for her. I wonder if the ex was holding her back? Hmmmmm...


----------



## chowlover2

I think maybe she was pushed into doing the X Factor. Granted it was easy money, but part of me thinks she just wants to be home with her boys these days. She has really settled down. Maybe a longstanding gig in Vegas would be a good idea for her, she'd be in one place, no touring. Touring has got to be killer.


----------



## knics33

She looks great and happy! I think doing the X Factor ended up being a really postive experience for her. As far as the ex-fiance goes... I feel like the whole circumstances of their relationship is what ultimately caused things to end. But I do think his intentions were always good and that he genuinely did love her and her boys. I always had a good feeling about him, but who knows.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yassss Britney! Get 'em.


----------



## Sternchen

Awwww, yay Britney!!

She looks fantastic  I love her outfit...hair, shoes...everything!


----------



## AshTx.1

Wow she looks so good!


----------



## YSoLovely

kirsten said:


> Britney looks stunning while heading to a meeting in Thousand Oaks(Jan 27th)




She's glowing!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great! And she's smiling!


----------



## Chanel522

Britney looks amazing!!  This is the best she's looked in a really long time


----------



## keychain

Best I've seen her look in a long time! I like her top.


----------



## justkell

It's been rumored for a while that Britney was never in love with Jason. That he was just hired as one of her handlers. For him to be gone now of course she's gonna be happy, lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

kirsten said:


> Britney looks stunning while heading to a meeting in Thousand Oaks(Jan 27th)


She looks happy and fit but she needs to fix her nails, I'm surprised she hasn't chewed her fingers off yet. 

She should quit smoking, it's unhealthy and it ages her. Her car is a beauty...oh and she got her nails done!


----------



## jamidee

kirsten said:


> Britney looks stunning while heading to a meeting in Thousand Oaks(Jan 27th)



Looks thinner


----------



## jamidee

I always got a weird vibe from him like he was more of a father figure than lover -- like he put a lid on her and kept her in a box.


----------



## summer2815

She is looking so much better in her candids!  Even her sweatpants outfit is cute compared to what she would wear!


----------



## kittenslingerie

She looks great, thinner, better hair, etc...


----------



## SleepyChick

She is looking much better, I'm happy to see that.  I love the car too.  But she's looking better put together.


----------



## keychain

Looks like she switched from fraps to some sort of tea.


----------



## Belle49

keychain said:


> Looks like she switched from fraps to some sort of tea.




I'm obsessed with that tea. It's call Berry Hibiscus


----------



## Sasha2012

Leaving a beauty salon yesterday. She has the saddest eyes, they're so vacant.


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> Leaving a beauty salon yesterday. She has the saddest eyes, they're so vacant.



She's been through a lot in her lifetime.


----------



## Sternchen

She looks tired, the dark eye makeup doesn't help though.

For all that she has been through in her life, I can't blame her. Poor girl.


----------



## summer2815

^^

This is why I wish she would just remove herself from the spotlight.  Take her money and go live a quiet life somewhere.


----------



## Sternchen

summer2815 said:


> ^^
> 
> This is why I wish she would just remove herself from the spotlight.  Take her money and go live a quiet life somewhere.



I love Britney and would LOVE to see her back on stage, but I don't think it's going to happen. Not the way she used to be anyway.

She needs to pack up her boys and move to someplace like Wyoming... or back to Louisiana, where there are no / less paps and where she'd have the chance of living a somewhat normal life.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Does she have custody of her kids?


----------



## chowlover2

Sternchen said:


> I love Britney and would LOVE to see her back on stage, but I don't think it's going to happen. Not the way she used to be anyway.
> 
> She needs to pack up her boys and move to someplace like Wyoming... or back to Louisiana, where there are no / less paps and where she'd have the chance of living a somewhat normal life.



I totally agree!


----------



## kittenslingerie

She needs to take better care of herself...  we could all look bad like that too, if we just woke up and threw anything on and smeared on some makeup. I wish she'd realize she could still be pretty and current.
On a positive note, her body is looking pretty good lately.


----------



## qudz104

Sternchen said:


> I love Britney and would LOVE to see her back on stage, but I don't think it's going to happen. Not the way she used to be anyway.
> 
> She needs to pack up her boys and move to someplace like Wyoming... or back to Louisiana, where there are no / less paps and where she'd have the chance of living a somewhat normal life.



Louisana would be the best option imo, its close to her family and probably best for her and her kids.


----------



## Sternchen

I'd be interested in seeing video of her. Just to see if she really looks that bad while moving, or if the paps are just releasing photos where she's in the middle of blinking. Know what I mean?


----------



## jamidee

Sasha2012 said:


> Leaving a beauty salon yesterday. She has the saddest eyes, they're so vacant.



Always. I miss my Brit Brit .


----------



## knasarae

Sasha2012 said:


> Leaving a beauty salon yesterday. She has the saddest eyes, they're so vacant.



True and I think part of that is the meds, but geez the way she does her eye makeup only makes it worse.


----------



## sharknbark

qudz104 said:


> Louisana would be the best option imo, its close to her family and probably best for her and her kids.



Her immediate family members (father and mother) are the ones who basically force her to work rather than retire (which she said she wanted to do a few years ago when in court regarding the conservatorship she's under).

In their defense, I think part of the reason is b/c they're afraid of what might happen if she didn't have something to do (possible depression, another breakdown, etc.); however, the $ she generates is a big consideration, too.


----------



## littlerock

Sasha2012 said:


> Leaving a beauty salon yesterday. She has the saddest eyes, they're so vacant.



This is the look of someone who is on serious psych meds. I can only imagine the assortment of pills she takes in a day. So sad.


----------



## keychain

I think she's looking better recently. She's trimmer and dressing better.


----------



## chowlover2

littlerock said:


> This is the look of someone who is on serious psych meds. I can only imagine the assortment of pills she takes in a day. So sad.



Yes, very sad. I'm guessing her problems are so severe that heavy duty meds are the only option. At least she can spend time with her kids and watch them grow up. I think it's sad she has to be under the conservatorship with her Dad, but obviously there is a lot we know nothing about. I wish they would let her be, to live her life out of the spotlight. Sadly, she is too big of a cash cow for that.


----------



## labelwhore04

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, very sad. I'm guessing her problems are so severe that heavy duty meds are the only option. At least she can spend time with her kids and watch them grow up. I think it's sad she has to be under the conservatorship with her Dad, but obviously there is a lot we know nothing about. I wish they would let her be, to live her life out of the spotlight. Sadly, *she is too big of a cash cow for that.*



But she's already so rich. She's made so much money in her life. I'm sure it would be more than enough to take care of herself and her family, no? How much money can they possibly need?


----------



## Chanel522

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, very sad. I'm guessing her problems are so severe that heavy duty meds are the only option. At least she can spend time with her kids and watch them grow up. I think it's sad she has to be under the conservatorship with her Dad, but obviously there is a lot we know nothing about. I wish they would let her be, to live her life out of the spotlight. Sadly, she is too big of a cash cow for that.



Did we ever hear what caused her mental state to be what it is?  Is it due to drugs, or just genetic and something she maybe always had and all the stress of her fame made it worse?  I've always wondered that...


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel522 said:


> Did we ever hear what caused her mental state to be what it is?  Is it due to drugs, or just genetic and something she maybe always had and all the stress of her fame made it worse?  I've always wondered that...



I never heard anything definite. From what I saw, and I am not a Dr, I assumed she was bi-polar. Sadly from personal experience, 3 people close to me were diagnosed with it. From what I saw with them and with Britney was very similar. There's lots of varying degrees of it, the sooner you do something about it, the better you react to meds and have a normal life. It only gets worse if you do nothing about it. Catherine Zeta-Jones has it, recognized she had a problem and got help. From what I have seen, she seems great. I think Britney let things slide and did not get the help she needed right away. Or she had " friends " who talked her out of it. Or drugs made her problems worse. Who knows?


----------



## Christchrist

Sasha2012 said:


> Leaving a beauty salon yesterday. She has the saddest eyes, they're so vacant.



 reprogramming. Poor girl has been mentally messed with too much. Wish they would just leave her be. She looks like there is nobody home.


----------



## Sasha2012

In Thousand Oaks yesterday


----------



## summer2815

The movie she made, Crossroads, was on TV yesterday.  Made me sad as she was once such a vibrant and beautiful woman.  Whatever happened to her...it is just sad.


----------



## chowlover2

Yes, it truly is...


----------



## pursegrl12

yikes!!! her latest looks are horrible!!! she looks really bad IMO since her split from what's his face....i see a meltdown coming in 5...4...3...2.....


----------



## labelwhore04

chowlover2 said:


> I never heard anything definite. From what I saw, and I am not a Dr, I assumed she was bi-polar. Sadly from personal experience, 3 people close to me were diagnosed with it. From what I saw with them and with Britney was very similar. There's lots of varying degrees of it, the sooner you do something about it, the better you react to meds and have a normal life. It only gets worse if you do nothing about it. Catherine Zeta-Jones has it, recognized she had a problem and got help. From what I have seen, she seems great. I think Britney let things slide and did not get the help she needed right away. Or she had " friends " who talked her out of it. Or drugs made her problems worse. Who knows?



Someone i know was diagnosed with Bi-Polar recently. She was only a teen at the time. She started acting very strange.. Her parents noticed something was wrong and got her help immediately.(There was history of mental illness in the family so they knew all the signs) It took a while to diagnose it but once they did, she was put on medication and she's back to her old self pretty much. They tried to do without medication and use behavioural therapy or w.e but it didn't work and she pretty much needed the meds to function. It's a good thing they noticed it right away. I would assume Brit had been struggling for a while before she got help, maybe it was something she had since she was a teenager? especially since that is when most people start to show signs. I'm sure her lifestyle and all that pressure and stress made things much worse.


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:


> Someone i know was diagnosed with Bi-Polar recently. She was only a teen at the time. She started acting very strange.. Her parents noticed something was wrong and got her help immediately.(There was history of mental illness in the family so they knew all the signs) It took a while to diagnose it but once they did, she was put on medication and she's back to her old self pretty much. They tried to do without medication and use behavioural therapy or w.e but it didn't work and she pretty much needed the meds to function. It's a good thing they noticed it right away. I would assume Brit had been struggling for a while before she got help, maybe it was something she had since she was a teenager? especially since that is when most people start to show signs. I'm sure her lifestyle and all that pressure and stress made things much worse.



I agree! It seems like work always comes first. She could have shown signs when younger and it was just ignored, then became much worse. It's almost sad she is such a moneymaker for her family, if she weren't she would probably be much healthier.


----------



## Sternchen

The outfit isn't horrible....except for the shoes.

I do like the way she looks with her hair pulled back, though.


----------



## butterfli312

Can anyone id her bag?


----------



## MCF

Dark makeup makes her eyes look droopy.  Whatever mental health problem she's struggling with I wish her the best.  She deserves to be happy and healthy.


----------



## Sasha2012

Out with her mom yesterday.


----------



## Christchrist

Sasha2012 said:


> Out with her mom yesterday.



Disgusting habit


----------



## Sternchen

She looks good. Good body, good skin, hair okay. Just the eye makeup. I think if she brightened it up a bit / used less, we'd see her a bit differently.


----------



## ellek72

She should quit smoking.


----------



## lulu212121

She got her phone back!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks so old and tired to me all the time. The glow she used to have is long gone. The eye makeup doesn't do her any favors either.


----------



## summer2815

lulu212121 said:


> She got her phone back!



She didn't have a phone?


----------



## lulu212121

summer2815 said:


> She didn't have a phone?



Nooooo. It was taken away after her melt down. I think Marie Claire or Elle had her on the cover before X Factor started & at that time she said she did not have one.


----------



## Sasha2012

Today in Westlake, CA.


----------



## kirsten

Why is she always wearing such heavy eye make up? Especially during the day while just like running errands.


----------



## Sternchen

She looks wonderful. Still, the eye makeup, but eh... considering where she was SIX years ago TODAY...  

Very proud of Britney.


----------



## shoegal

I remember when all that happened truly feeling fear for her. To watch someone literally breakdown in front of the world gave me a whole new perspective of social media. Frightening and she still doesn't have the life back in her eyes.


----------



## Sternchen

shoegal said:


> I remember when all that happened truly feeling fear for her. To watch someone literally breakdown in front of the world gave me a whole new perspective of social media. Frightening and she still doesn't have the life back in her eyes.



I was terrified. Even though we don't know her personally, I almost felt like she was a friend. Someone who I could relate to. To see her going through something so awful made me fear for her.

I don't think we'll ever have the *old* Britney back. Life has taken such a toll on her. But I do like the direction the *new* Britney is going in.


----------



## Christchrist

Sternchen said:


> She looks wonderful. Still, the eye makeup, but eh... considering where she was SIX years ago TODAY...
> 
> Very proud of Britney.



She looks medicated all the time


----------



## ByeKitty

She does look medicated.. Hazy eyes and all that. I hope she's feeling better these days.


----------



## Sternchen

Christchrist said:


> She looks medicated all the time



Yup, but that's what she is. And if that's what needs to happen so that she doesn't have another meltdown, then fine. Just trying to think positive here..


----------



## Christchrist

Sternchen said:


> Yup, but that's what she is. And if that's what needs to happen so that she doesn't have another meltdown, then fine. Just trying to think positive here..



She shouldn't be doing what she is doing. They need to leave her alone with the cameras and career. Health is more important. How many times will they reprogram her before she is to the point of no return. Poor girl


----------



## chowlover2

Christchrist said:


> She shouldn't be doing what she is doing. They need to leave her alone with the cameras and career. Health is more important. How many times will they reprogram her before she is to the point of no return. Poor girl



Exactly! And friends and family have to keep an eye on her. People with issues very often think they are fine when they are not, so they go off meds. Sometimes the meds stop working, so it's a fine line. And I agree, there is a point of no return, sadly saw it with a family member.


----------



## Christchrist

chowlover2 said:


> Exactly! And friends and family have to keep an eye on her. People with issues very often think they are fine when they are not, so they go off meds. Sometimes the meds stop working, so it's a fine line. And I agree, there is a point of no return, sadly saw it with a family member.



Me too. It's not pretty


----------



## MCF

You see Britney chewing gum or sucking on a lollypop a lot.  I wonder if it's to keep her mouth busy so she doesn't feel the need to smoke as much as she wants to.


----------



## Christchrist

MCF said:


> You see Britney chewing gum or sucking on a lollypop a lot.  I wonder if it's to keep her mouth busy so she doesn't feel the need to smoke as much as she wants to.



Maybe it's a crazy hypnosis thing


----------



## knasarae

Maybe she just likes candy?


----------



## Christchrist

There is "liking" candy and attached to it like its a part of your personality. Also her new photo poses with the straight arms. She has been "reprogrammed" 
There is no Britney in there. It's weird


----------



## chowlover2

Christchrist said:


> There is "liking" candy and attached to it like its a part of your personality. Also her new photo poses with the straight arms. She has been "reprogrammed"
> There is no Britney in there. It's weird



The whole straight arm picture thing is bizarrre. I first noticed how heavily medicated she was when she appeared on Jimmy Kimmel Live with Simon Cowell before X-Factor premiered. That was such a shock,her eyes so dead. So sad. I do think they have adjusted meds somewhat, so she is not so zombielike, but you can see something is not quite right.


----------



## bisousx

Britney's time is over imo. Everyone was hopeful for a strong comeback, but not only is she washed out, miserable looking, and medicated but it's pretty clear that there is no more fabulous Britney-the-star, just the near-hobo we see in the candid shots. Once you see that someone really dgaf about basic things... Time to retire and get some rest. I assume she doesn't take longer breaks because it would be hard to let go of her fame and lifestyle.


----------



## Christchrist

Mickey Mouse club is evil! She has been through a lot! Reprogrammed and lost her herself


----------



## Nathalya

What do you all mean with reprogrammed?


----------



## Christchrist

Nathalya said:


> What do you all mean with reprogrammed?



Look up MK Ultra and her name. YouTube videos. It's creepy


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Christchrist said:


> Look up MK Ultra and her name. YouTube videos. It's creepy



I don't get it... Sorry! Van someone explain this?


----------



## Christchrist

fiefkedeteut said:


> I don't get it... Sorry! Van someone explain this?



She acts like she has multiple personalities on the interview.  Her voice changes and she sounds like a child. It's scary. Something is very off about her
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDCow1GhKGg


That's one. There are a few more. It's really creepy. They say that "shaving" your head is to cleanse you from it and make you free. When she was doing all of the outbursts and acting out. It's lost they brought her back and tamed her again.  Poor girl. I feel so bad for her. Also the monarch butterfly tattoo is a Symbol.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Christchrist said:


> She acts like she has multiple personalities on the interview.  Her voice changes and she sounds like a child. It's scary. Something is very off about her
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDCow1GhKGg
> 
> That's one. There are a few more. It's really creepy. They say that "shaving" your head is to cleanse you from it and make you free. When she was doing all of the outbursts and acting out. It's lost they brought her back and tamed her again.  Poor girl. I feel so bad for her. Also the monarch butterfly tattoo is a Symbol.



I see that she acts strange and all (her eyes are moving uncontrollably too) but I never heard this theory before. Are her parents behind this monarchthing?

To me she looks like a lost girl in that interview. Maybe high on something? That theory is just creeping me out!


----------



## Christchrist

fiefkedeteut said:


> I see that she acts strange and all (her eyes are moving uncontrollably too) but I never heard this theory before. Are her parents behind this monarchthing?
> 
> To me she looks like a lost girl in that interview. Maybe high on something? That theory is just creeping me out!



I know. It's creeps me out too. It's really weird. Katie perry and Nikki menaj also weird interviews like that. But I try not to look into it because it really creeps me out.


----------



## labelwhore04

Christchrist said:


> She acts like she has multiple personalities on the interview.  Her voice changes and she sounds like a child. It's scary. Something is very off about her
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDCow1GhKGg
> 
> 
> That's one. There are a few more. It's really creepy. They say that "shaving" your head is to cleanse you from it and make you free. When she was doing all of the outbursts and acting out. It's lost they brought her back and tamed her again.  Poor girl. I feel so bad for her. Also the monarch butterfly tattoo is a Symbol.



wtf! that was so weird, i've never seen her act like that.


----------



## Christchrist

labelwhore04 said:


> wtf! that was so weird, i've never seen her act like that.



You're telling me! You should see the other ones. Ugh. Scared the crap outta me


----------



## labelwhore04

Christchrist said:


> You're telling me! You should see the other ones. Ugh. Scared the crap outta me



Well, i'm not really one for conspiracy theories. Her having bi-polar or some other mental illness sounds more likely than mind control.


----------



## Christchrist

labelwhore04 said:


> Well, i'm not really one for conspiracy theories. Her having bi-polar or some other mental illness sounds more likely than mind control.



Whoever it is its weird


----------



## Luther

Britney, Britney, Britney.....


----------



## chowlover2

That video is creepy, maybe she is schizophrenic???


----------



## Christchrist

chowlover2 said:


> That video is creepy, maybe she is schizophrenic???



I think she has been through some crazy stuff. She looked different when she was younger. It's weird. Her face and eyes look so drugged


----------



## Nathalya

Im affraid to youtube it. lol


----------



## kittenslingerie

Christchrist said:


> She acts like she has multiple personalities on the interview.  Her voice changes and she sounds like a child. It's scary. Something is very off about her
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDCow1GhKGg
> 
> 
> That's one. There are a few more. It's really creepy. They say that "shaving" your head is to cleanse you from it and make you free. When she was doing all of the outbursts and acting out. It's lost they brought her back and tamed her again.  Poor girl. I feel so bad for her. Also the monarch butterfly tattoo is a Symbol.



I got from the video that she was trying to keep herself from crying during the interview. I didn't think it was that weird.


----------



## Christchrist

kittenslingerie said:


> I got from the video that she was trying to keep herself from crying during the interview. I didn't think it was that weird.



She laughed in a different voice  then said strawberry to put herself back to normal. It was weird. I worked with psych patents. She is very very off


----------



## AshTx.1

Christchrist said:


> She laughed in a different voice  then said strawberry to put herself back to normal. It was weird. I worked with psych patents. She is very very off



I thought she said, "strong britney," not "strawberry."

I think that she was embarrassed and trying not to cry... but yeah, looked off to me too.


----------



## Christchrist

AshTx.1 said:


> I thought she said, "strong britney," not "strawberry."
> 
> I think that she was embarrassed and trying not to cry... but yeah, looked off to me too.



Well I'm officially creeped. Don't care what she said. What happened to her eyes? They droop so bad now


----------



## flsurfergirl3

yea, strong Britney is what i heard but still disturbing nonetheless.


----------



## bgyoshi

maybe she's schizoaffective. mood lability and some internal preoccupation. it's like she's responding to some auditory hallucinations or something.


----------



## Christchrist

bgyoshi said:


> maybe she's schizoaffective. mood lability and some internal preoccupation. it's like she's responding to some auditory hallucinations or something.



Yea!!! You're right


----------



## fashion16

Could it just be that she has done too many drugs? I know that being mind controlled and all that sounds far more interesting but I have known people who did way too many drugs early on and are now just out of it. An ex from high school did so many drugs after we broke up (for an extended period of time) that he developed mental illness thought to be connected to drug use, specifically acid. What a waste of a life.


----------



## bisousx

Christchrist said:


> She acts like she has multiple personalities on the interview.  Her voice changes and she sounds like a child. It's scary. Something is very off about her
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDCow1GhKGg
> 
> 
> That's one. There are a few more. It's really creepy. They say that "shaving" your head is to cleanse you from it and make you free. When she was doing all of the outbursts and acting out. It's lost they brought her back and tamed her again.  Poor girl. I feel so bad for her. Also the monarch butterfly tattoo is a Symbol.




There have been many articles hinting that she has multiple personalities. Ugh - that video gave me the chills.


----------



## bisousx

Woah! Crazy article explaining her reprogramming and mind control. Whether you believe it or not, it's an interesting read. I think anything Disney is creepy.

http://vigilantcitizen.com/musicbusiness/britney-spears-mind-control-and-hold-it-against-me/

I think it's telling that Christina Aguilera has always hated her Disney past and handlers for trying to make her into something she wasn't. And every Disney-groomed pop star in recent years has done the same formula: the sexy innocent girl, to butterfly, to good girl gone bad. Creeeepy


----------



## azania

kittenslingerie said:
			
		

> I got from the video that she was trying to keep herself from crying during the interview. I didn't think it was that weird.



That's what it is. Nothing more. That's the way she used to talk and she was just overwhelmed because she got so emotional


----------



## knics33

azania said:


> That's what it is. Nothing more. That's the way she used to talk and she was just overwhelmed because she got so emotional



Lol agreed... she was trying to keep from crying and was embarrassed. I think some people want her to fail/have some sort of mental illness TBH.


----------



## Echoes

bisousx said:


> I think it's telling that Christina Aguilera has always hated her Disney past and handlers for trying to make her into something she wasn't. And every Disney-groomed pop star in recent years has done the same formula:



Don't get me started on Dizzying Enterprises.  The kids are products, commodities, property.

Nick isn't a whole lot better.


----------



## ByeKitty

knics33 said:


> Lol agreed... she was trying to keep from crying and was embarrassed. *I think some people want her to fail/have some sort of mental illness TBH.*



SMH! Seriously? Why would anyone _want_ to see her fail? And mental illness is failure..? It's a very serious thing that is in most cases hard to control - possibly even moreso when one's thrown under the microscope like Britney is. 

I don't really believe the "strawberries" or conspiracy theories, but all I can say is that I recognize the look in her eyes, and the way she speaks, acts, all that. Close to home for me. That's not wanting to see her have some sort of mental illness.


----------



## Echoes

ByeKitty said:


> I recognize the look in her eyes, and the way she speaks, acts, all that. Close to home for me.



Uh-huh.  In some ways, she's already dead.

Outside pressures are the last thing needed.  She needs to stop her career and disappear from public view.


----------



## sharknbark

Really never been a fan of hers -I didn't dislike her, but just didn't think about her/stan for her. But then I saw that HBO documentary of that superfan of hers (Chris something), and it played some clips of when she was having her breakdown and it was so sad. The paparazzi just got in her face despite how obvious it was that something was seriously wrong w/her. Seeing that footage gave me a different perspective of her/her life and how difficult it can to be in the public eye. I'm still not someone who would buy her stuff/go to a show, but I do root for her now and hope she has a happy life.


----------



## ByeKitty

Echoes said:


> Uh-huh.  In some ways, she's already dead.
> 
> Outside pressures are the last thing needed.  She needs to stop her career and disappear from public view.



Oh I agree, but... I don't think she can just decide to disappear. I'm pretty sure there are still other people making decisions for her, and these people all make money off of her succes. She's just too lucrative.


----------



## Christchrist

bisousx said:


> Woah! Crazy article explaining her reprogramming and mind control. Whether you believe it or not, it's an interesting read. I think anything Disney is creepy.
> 
> http://vigilantcitizen.com/musicbusiness/britney-spears-mind-control-and-hold-it-against-me/
> 
> I think it's telling that Christina Aguilera has always hated her Disney past and handlers for trying to make her into something she wasn't. And every Disney-groomed pop star in recent years has done the same formula: the sexy innocent girl, to butterfly, to good girl gone bad. Creeeepy



Yes!! See its friggin creepy!!! Michael Jackson too!!!!


----------



## knics33

ByeKitty said:


> SMH! Seriously? Why would anyone _want_ to see her fail? And mental illness is failure..? It's a very serious thing that is in most cases hard to control - possibly even moreso when one's thrown under the microscope like Britney is.
> 
> I don't really believe the "strawberries" or conspiracy theories, but all I can say is that I recognize the look in her eyes, and the way she speaks, acts, all that. Close to home for me. That's not wanting to see her have some sort of mental illness.



I wasn't referring to you? And no... mental illness is a very serious issue. Failure with her career and mental illness are two different things. Wasn't trying to imply that they were the same thing - sorry if it came across that way. 

As far as people wanting to see her fail - it's Hollywood. The media loves a good trainwreck story. To think otherwise is naive. Heck, look at the way the paps follow her... especially back when she had her breakdown. It was disgusting.


----------



## Christchrist

knics33 said:


> I wasn't referring to you? And no... mental illness is a very serious issue. Failure with her career and mental illness are two different things. Wasn't trying to imply that they were the same thing - sorry if it came across that way.
> 
> As far as people wanting to see her fail - it's Hollywood. The media loves a good trainwreck story. To think otherwise is naive. Heck, look at the way the paps follow her... especially back when she had her breakdown. It was disgusting.



Yeah it's sad. And Americans have the attention span of a fruit fly (I'm american so don't go off on me) when it comes to news and celebs. Unfortunately they care when the person dies instead of caring when the person actually needs them.


----------



## knics33

Christchrist said:


> Yeah it's sad. *And Americans have the attention span of a fruit fly (I'm american so don't go off on me) when it comes to news and celebs*. Unfortunately they care when the person dies instead of caring when the person actually needs them.



Completely agree. I was just thinking about this when I heard about Mindy Mccready committing suicide. So sad.


----------



## Christchrist

knics33 said:


> Completely agree. I was just thinking about this when I heard about Mindy Mccready committing suicide. So sad.



Yes!!! I saw that last night. So sad


----------



## Sternchen

sharknbark said:


> Really never been a fan of hers -I didn't dislike her, but just didn't think about her/stan for her. But then I saw that HBO documentary of that superfan of hers (Chris something), and it played some clips of when she was having her breakdown and it was so sad. *The paparazzi just got in her face despite how obvious it was that something was seriously wrong w/her.* Seeing that footage gave me a different perspective of her/her life and how difficult it can to be in the public eye. I'm still not someone who would buy her stuff/go to a show, but I do root for her now and hope she has a happy life.



Seeing that back then made me incredibly sad. I wouldn't trade places with her for anything in the world.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She had a nervous breakdown. IMO. 

And she looks terrified (maybe that is too strong of a word) in certain situations such as the red carpet. Did she do any press for the X-Factor by herself?

But she has always been a cash cow. So she is far from over. And I imagine as is the case with some celebrities she is worth more in the afterlife. 

What a horrible way to be viewed.


----------



## Christchrist

BagOuttaHell said:


> She had a nervous breakdown. IMO.
> 
> And she looks terrified (maybe that is too strong of a word) in certain situations such as the red carpet. Did she do any press for the X-Factor by herself?
> 
> But she has always been a cash cow. So she is far from over. And I imagine as is the case with some celebrities she is worth more in the afterlife.
> 
> What a horrible way to be viewed.



So depressing. I remember how horrible people were to Whitney. When she died people changed their tune. Depressing


----------



## knasarae

Never been a Brit stan, but I do like a few of her songs.  I have been rooting for her though. She just seems like a good-natured person who got swept up in the life.  It's really too bad.  And I agree, she needs to just get out of the public eye and live her life.  She's made more than enough money and it's not her obligation to take care of anyone except herself and her boys.  If her family truly cared about her they would be ok with that.  I'll never forget that time she went out shopping and had on a shirt and no bottoms... literally just walking around with her a$$ out (is that even legal?).  I knew then it wasn't going to be pretty.

I did think she said "strawberries" too.... "strong britney" makes a lot more sense. Thanks to whoever pointed that out.


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> *She had a nervous breakdown. IMO.
> 
> And she looks terrified (maybe that is too strong of a word) in certain situations such as the red carpet. Did she do any press for the X-Factor by herself?
> *
> But she has always been a cash cow. So she is far from over. And I imagine as is the case with some celebrities she is worth more in the afterlife.
> 
> *What a horrible way to be viewed*.



Yeah I agree. It seemed like the whole marrying K-Fed and having children was the first tme in her life since she had been a kid that she truly _lived _for herslef. And when the marriage didn't work, I think it crushed her. JMO.

And I also agree that she seems nervous/much less confident than she used to. I do think that genuinely likes making albums and touring, though. I think if she truly wanted to quit and get out of the spotlight that her family would support her. I bet if it were up to her she would tour and make music, without doing hardly any press.


----------



## Sasha2012

bisousx said:


> Woah! Crazy article explaining her reprogramming and mind control. Whether you believe it or not, it's an interesting read. I think anything Disney is creepy.
> 
> http://vigilantcitizen.com/musicbusiness/britney-spears-mind-control-and-hold-it-against-me/
> 
> I think it's telling that Christina Aguilera has always hated her Disney past and handlers for trying to make her into something she wasn't. And every Disney-groomed pop star in recent years has done the same formula: the sexy innocent girl, to butterfly, to good girl gone bad. Creeeepy



I don't like they way they brand their young starts, "mixing innocence and sexuality" it's like a pedo's dream.

I think Hillary Diff and Raven are some of the few who took control and left.


----------



## bisousx

Christchrist said:


> Yes!! See its friggin creepy!!! Michael Jackson too!!!!



Everything the article mentioned was on-point. Considering how powerful cults like Scientology are in Hollywood, I don't doubt that young Disney stars are brainwashed. 

My bf and I debated this point: a manufactured star at Britney's level has everything she puts out there (videos, lyrics, etc) scrutinized and needs approval from the machine. So as frivolous as her songs are when they're on the radio - most of her songs like I Wanna Go fly over my head bc I don't pay attention to the lyrics & I assume it is a bunch of pop crap - they have to have passed through the pipeline for approval and if you read her lyrics then there is a connection to the illuminati agenda in her songs. She has songs where she's talking about being mind controlled and needs to escape.  She may not write the lyrics but she is forced to sing them.

Anywhoo... If it is true then it is incredibly sad for Britney. She served her mom with a restraining order years ago and stated that she needed to keep her parents away from the kids. Next thing you know, her dad is a conservator and forces her to go back to performing. She said that the conservatorship was like prison.  She never asked for all this.


----------



## Christchrist

bisousx said:


> Everything the article mentioned was on-point. Considering how powerful cults like Scientology are in Hollywood, I don't doubt that young Disney stars are brainwashed.
> 
> My bf and I debated this point: a manufactured star at Britney's level has everything she puts out there (videos, lyrics, etc) scrutinized and needs approval from the machine. So as frivolous as her songs are when they're on the radio - most of her songs like I Wanna Go fly over my head bc I don't pay attention to the lyrics & I assume it is a bunch of pop crap - they have to have passed through the pipeline for approval and if you read her lyrics then there is a connection to the illuminati agenda in her songs. She has songs where she's talking about being mind controlled and needs to escape.  She may not write the lyrics but she is forced to sing them.
> 
> Anywhoo... If it is true then it is incredibly sad for Britney. She served her mom with a restraining order years ago and stated that she needed to keep her parents away from the kids. Next thing you know, her dad is a conservator and forces her to go back to performing. She said that the conservatorship was like prison.  She never asked for all this.



Amen!


----------



## Chanel522

Oh that puppy is sweet!


----------



## shoptilludrop4

It's nice to see her in sweats going to the vet and not dressed up like Kim would if she kept that cat


----------



## ByeKitty

Her boys are cute!


----------



## chowlover2

I can't believe her boys are so big! Does anyone know how old they are now?


----------



## qudz104

Her boys are so cute!


----------



## New-New

shoptilludrop4 said:


> It's nice to see her in sweats going to the vet and not dressed up like Kim would if she kept that cat



I disagree. She look a sloppy mess.


----------



## michie

New-New said:


> I disagree. She look a sloppy mess.



This. They all look like they should be at a bus stop by the WIC office.


----------



## labelwhore04

You would never think Britney was a famous multi millionaire just by looking at her. She always looks dirty, messy, unkept, etc.


----------



## bgyoshi

shoptilludrop4 said:


> It's nice to see her in sweats going to the vet and not dressed up like Kim would if she kept that cat



that's what makes her so real and why people love her I think. she's vulnerable and real.


----------



## Nathalya

kittenslingerie said:


> I got from the video that she was trying to keep herself from crying during the interview. I didn't think it was that weird.



I thought the video would creep me out but I agree with you... to me it looks like she was trying herself from crying too.


----------



## New-New

michie said:


> This. They all look like they should be at a bus stop by the WIC office.



she got too much money to be out in these streets lookin like that. it's not that she's wearing sweats, it's that she just looks so sloppy in them. like she hasn't showered.


----------



## Sasha2012

New-New said:


> I disagree. She look a sloppy mess.



I agree. There is a difference between being comfy and looking a mess. Britney is usually the latter, I see stains on her pants.


----------



## YSoLovely

Brit Brit's a mess, but I want her sweater. 




> * Britney Spears
> Getting Close to a
> Normal Guy Named David
> Exclusive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We now know the identity of the mystery man who took Britney Spears out for a Valentine's Day dinner and played golf with her over the weekend.  He is ... a very normal guy.
> 
> His name is David.  He works for a law firm -- he's not a lawyer-- does "field research" ... kind of a jack-of-all-trades.  He's definitely not a wealthy guy.
> 
> David -- who is 27 -- is from Atlanta and does not seem to have significant roots in California.
> 
> As for his relationship with Britney ... we're told they met through friends.  The pics (above) were taken at the Sherwood Country Club where Britney lives.  He's a big golfer and he's teaching her the moves.  Britney has actually taken a liking to golf and is thinking about becoming a member of the country club.
> 
> As for the Valentine's Day date, it was pretty quick.  They were in and out of the sushi joint in less than a half hour.  The bill was $60.  David tipped $13.
> 
> As for whether they're dating ... no one is saying (her reps have been dodging the issue with us for days) but it sure seems that way.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2LLcQzTQk
> Visit the TMZ Store: http://tmzstore.com


----------



## Sternchen

Wow, her boys are such cuties and they got BIG!! Where has the time gone?

As for her date: I'd love to see her fall in love with a "regular guy". A guy with a respectable job, who likes her for being herself...


----------



## chowlover2

Sternchen said:


> Wow, her boys are such cuties and they got BIG!! Where has the time gone?
> 
> As for her date: I'd love to see her fall in love with a "regular guy". A guy with a respectable job, who likes her for being herself...



Amen!


----------



## knics33

Sternchen said:


> Wow, her boys are such cuties and they got BIG!! Where has the time gone?
> 
> As for her date: I'd love to see her fall in love with a "regular guy". A guy with a respectable job, who likes her for being herself...



Agreed . I sure hope his intentions are good. IMO Britney wants normal. She seems to be very anti-Hollywood. 

I would love to know what ultimately drove her and Jason Trawick apart. Wonder who called the engagement off.


----------



## addisonshopper

michie said:


> This. They all look like they should be at a bus stop by the WIC office.



Wic office. 

Lmao


----------



## Sasha2012

I like her coat.


----------



## Christchrist

Sasha2012 said:


> I like her coat.



She is so weird with the constant candy


----------



## PurseNut911

Who is that guy with her? Her bodyguard?


----------



## Sternchen

I like Tic Tacs, too


----------



## Theren

Maybe she is trying to quit smoking.. I have friends who constantly chew on gum or candy to try and curb the cravings.


----------



## Christchrist

Theren said:


> Maybe she is trying to quit smoking.. I have friends who constantly chew on gum or candy to try and curb the cravings.



She just had 2 packs if cigs the other day


----------



## legaldiva

I can't lie.  I have candy & sweets stashed all around my office, and at home.


----------



## legaldiva

kittenslingerie said:


> I got from the video that she was trying to keep herself from crying during the interview. I didn't think it was that weird.



I got that, too.  Here's a very sensitive girl in front of Diane Sawyer & a bunch of lights/cameras who is suddenly overwhelmed by emotion yet trying to be strong and be the "Britney" that her team tells her to be when she's "on."

I feel so sorry for her.


----------



## Theren

Christchrist said:


> She just had 2 packs if cigs the other day



Oh well Ill throw my theory out the window lol


----------



## Christchrist

Theren said:


> Oh well Ill throw my theory out the window lol



Lol


----------



## CoachGirl12

That coat! Love it!


----------



## atlbaglady

Britney's new do!!!  She looks better than I've seen her look in a loooooong time...Her eyes actually seem to have some life in them!
http://www.toofab.com/2013/02/25/britney-spears-brunette-elton-john-oscar-party/


----------



## Lush Life

A really great improvement for her.


----------



## Sternchen

GORGEOUS! 

I really love it. I always thought she looked better as a brunette than as a blonde.

- gorgeous dress
- great hair
- hot bod

Nothing to complain about


----------



## summer2815

She looks SO GOOD with her hair like that!  Love it!


----------



## pursegrl12

**i die*** LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Hair color looks good.


----------



## MarieG

She looks the best she's looked in many, many years! Love the hair!


----------



## knics33

She looks awesome!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks good. Cute dress, great shape.


----------



## Christchrist

atlbaglady said:


> Britney's new do!!!  She looks better than I've seen her look in a loooooong time...Her eyes actually seem to have some life in them!
> http://www.toofab.com/2013/02/25/britney-spears-brunette-elton-john-oscar-party/



Much better!


----------



## chowlover2

She looks great!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks pretty as a brunette..


----------



## ShoeFanatic

atlbaglady said:


> Britney's new do!!!  She looks better than I've seen her look in a loooooong time...Her eyes actually seem to have some life in them!
> http://www.toofab.com/2013/02/25/britney-spears-brunette-elton-john-oscar-party/



*ITA!!!!!
I thought the same thing..
these are the first pics Ive seen of her in years were she
doesn't look medicated..where her eyes are 'all there'..
she looks so ALIVE!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Chanel522

She looks gorgeous...I love it!!!


----------



## jamidee

she looks sooo good. Her eyes look lively! She looks happy. Im more convinced now that the engagement was arranged for him to be her caretaker and not a love match.


----------



## exotikittenx

atlbaglady said:


> Britney's new do!!!  She looks better than I've seen her look in a loooooong time...Her eyes actually seem to have some life in them!
> http://www.toofab.com/2013/02/25/britney-spears-brunette-elton-john-oscar-party/



Can you post the pics? They aren't working on my ipad.  The link won't go through.  Thank you!


----------



## Cherrasaki

She looks great! Loving the brunette color on her.


----------



## atlbaglady

exotikittenx said:


> Can you post the pics? They aren't working on my ipad.  The link won't go through.  Thank you!


----------



## atlbaglady

atlbaglady said:


>


Sorry!! I tried, doesn't appear to be working, darn it! Google Britney Spears Brunette and they're all over the place!


----------



## kirsten

She looks great!


----------



## PinkTruffle

She's really slimmed down, her body is looking amazing.


----------



## qudz104

She looks amazing!


----------



## exotikittenx

atlbaglady said:


> Sorry!! I tried, doesn't appear to be working, darn it! Google Britney Spears Brunette and they're all over the place!



Thank you for trying! Xo  I see them below now and she looks amazing!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her eyes are still lifeless but she at least tried. She looks 10X better as a brunette and her figure looks great.


----------



## chunkylover53

Oh, she looks so much better! Good for her.


----------



## CoachGirl12

She looks gorgeous! Love everything from head to toe!


----------



## scarlet555

Oh, yeah, the hair the smile and she just looks great!


----------



## keychain

She looks fabulous!


----------



## terebina786

The hair colour change did wonders for her!


----------



## lostnexposed

She really slimmed down a lot! It's not that obvious until you see the back shot of her.


----------



## sandigirl

I love her new hair. She's looking great!


----------



## legaldiva

She looks magnificent.  Great smile to go along with her darker hair color, which IMHO compliments her complexion perfectly.

I don't understand the lifeless eyes observation.  She seems to have a sparkle back since being single again!


----------



## knics33

legaldiva said:


> She looks magnificent.  Great smile to go along with her darker hair color, which IMHO compliments her complexion perfectly.
> 
> I don't understand the lifeless eyes observation.  She seems to have a sparkle back since being single again!



Agree with all of this. I think her eyes just naturally swoop downwards and she (for whatever reason) likes to wear really dark liner/shadow. 

The chocolate hair looks _amazing _on her... much better than the blonde. I had the pics rom the event up on Perez last night and my boyfreind even commented on how hot she looks (an he could care less about Britney or any other celebrity lol).


----------



## pursegrl12

i always loved her better with dark hair


----------



## Bag Fetish

SHE LOOKS AMAZING, this color hair suits her best imo! 







It gives her completion color


----------



## kirsten

She always goes dark after a break up and then has a meltdown. Hopefully this won't be the case again!


----------



## michie

legaldiva said:


> I don't understand the lifeless eyes observation.  She seems to have a sparkle back since being single again!



Really? IMHO she hasn't looked truly happy or comfortable in a LONG time. Even in the above pics, she looks more "alive", but her posture is saying, "Eeekk! I don't know what the hell's going on!"


----------



## ByeKitty

Looking good... Love the hair


----------



## Sternchen

I can't get over how good she looks  !!!


----------



## summer2815

Sternchen said:


> I can't get over how good she looks  !!!



+1!  I hope she keeps this hair color!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

She looks beautiful! Love the hair and the dress is gorgeous!


----------



## Sasha2012

Leaving target in LA.


----------



## New-New

What's happening with her edges doe?


----------



## Sternchen

Looking good!  Like the blouse, the jeans, the boots and ESPECIALLY the hair color. YAY!


----------



## xikry5talix

Loving the hair color! I think if she changed the way she does her eye make up, she would look so much more refreshed and pretty


----------



## ShoreGrl

LOVING the hair on her. Much more flattering to her skin tone. However, I really dislike when she does her eye makeup herself. Not good.


----------



## ByeKitty

New-New said:


> What's happening with her edges doe?



Her edges..?


----------



## summer2815

She looks great, but I agree with you guys.  She needs to change up her make-up when she applies it herself.


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm loving her new look!


----------



## YSoLovely

New-New said:


> What's happening with her edges doe?





DIY hair dye? I don't know.


----------



## labelwhore04

Bag Fetish said:


> SHE LOOKS AMAZING, this color hair suits her best imo!
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2084182d1361828121-official-britney-thread-ii-1.jpg
> 
> It gives her completion color
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2084186d1361828121-official-britney-thread-ii-5.jpg



Wow, this is the best she's looked in years. She actually looks young! and fresh and alive. Why can't she always look like this??? She looks sooo good!


----------



## NicolesCloset

I love the color. Best she has looked in years. If that's a box hair color I want to know which one. Love it


----------



## Sasha2012

(February 28)


----------



## Sweetpea83

I really like her as a brunette..suits her very well.


----------



## tnguye78

Why does her hair always looks so stringed out? It is always a hot a*s mess.


----------



## Sasha2012

Leaving a grocery store today in Los Angeles.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I really think this girl needs some friends.. Someone to hang with and do girl stuff with. We never really see her with anyone.. Having lunch, just chilly, doing what we like to do. our nails, hair, relax and sip wine... 

I truly think she is very lonely!


----------



## summer2815

Bag Fetish said:


> I really think this girl needs some friends.. Someone to hang with and do girl stuff with. We never really see her with anyone.. Having lunch, just chilly, doing what we like to do. our nails, hair, relax and sip wine...
> 
> I truly think she is very lonely!



I never thought about that.  I wonder if she does have any true good friends?


----------



## Kimm992

Bag Fetish said:


> I really think this girl needs some friends.. Someone to hang with and do girl stuff with. We never really see her with anyone.. Having lunch, just chilly, doing what we like to do. our nails, hair, relax and sip wine...
> 
> I truly think she is very lonely!



Totally agree!!


----------



## bisousx

Pretty sure she isn't allowed to have friends outside of employees. It's creepy.


----------



## Sternchen

I can't imagine it being easy to have true friends when you're in her position. You don't know who to trust. I really bet she is lonely.

She has been looking good, though.


----------



## lulu212121

bisousx said:


> Pretty sure she isn't allowed to have friends outside of employees. It's creepy.



This! I wonder what happened to her old assistant/friend Brett? The one who's wedding she was in?

I was thinking she was looking good as the party, but that was just some damn good lighting


----------



## Sasha2012

At the beach yesterday.


----------



## Sternchen

Yes yes yes! 

She has such adorable boys


----------



## chinableu

She looks amazing.

I just adore this girl.


----------



## knics33

Her boys are getting SO big! Gosh it must suck to not even be able to go to the beach with your children without being photographed. 

Looking good Brit  I would kill to have her body!


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 7)


----------



## Sternchen

...those shoes.

Everything else is ok, though 

I like her bag. Can anyone ID?


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Not loving the hair color :/


----------



## butterfli312

chinableu said:


> She looks amazing.
> 
> I just adore this girl.



+me 
Britney is awesome:blossom:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keychain

I love her hair.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her boys are cute and look happy. I like that she's so hands on with them but she always looks haggard. I hope she at least has a thong on but it's still nasty to sit in the grass bare bottomed.


----------



## ShoreGrl

This poor girl can't put a decent outfit together to save her life.  The turtle necks have got to go.  

That said-in these last photos she looks really happy with her boys. It's nice to see her smiling and enjoying life.


----------



## SpeedyJC

chinableu said:


> She looks amazing.
> 
> I just adore this girl.


 
 I have always adored Brit. There is just something so real and down to earth about her.


----------



## chowlover2

I love that she doesn't give 2 hoots about what she is wearing. I know she's a celebrity, but I  think she needs time to just be Brit. It makes her seem much more relatable to me. Everyone is entitled to down time. It's just sad paps have to dog her everywhere she goes.


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 14)


----------



## Sternchen




----------



## homelife

Sometimes comfort wins over style and substance any day. I feel you, Brit.


----------



## nillacobain

Sasha2012 said:


> (March 14)



I read that this is her new man? I thought she was engaged?


----------



## pursegrl12

homelife said:


> Sometimes comfort wins over style and substance any day. I feel you, Brit.



+1

I love seeing her with her boys, she looks so happy and so do they!


----------



## Bag Fetish

nillacobain said:


> I read that this is her new man? I thought she was engaged?


that ended in feb... That is when they announced it .. but I think it was over long before.


----------



## nillacobain

Bag Fetish said:


> that ended in feb... That is when they announced it .. but I think it was over long before.



Ah, I missed it. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 22)

Her figure looks good but that dress is horrible.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love that she doesn't care to keep up with the trends.


----------



## Sasha2012

BagOuttaHell said:


> I love that she doesn't care to keep up with the trends.



But the dress is still hideous  it's an improvement from her dirty sweats though.


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 23)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Why hasnt her dad hired a stylist yet?  Perhaps an assistant to lay out her clothes, get her into the shower and introduce her to a comb.

I mean I can see having lazy days (We all do) but tie your hair up in a bun and look cleaned up.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She dgaf. Go Britney.


----------



## Midge S

Sasha2012 said:


> (March 22)
> 
> Her figure looks good but that dress is horrible.



I actually like this dress, but it doesn't suit her and is not styled properly.    Big improvement for her, but put that dress on Dita Von Teese and it would look fabulous.


----------



## PinkTruffle

I like that she just dgaf, but come on. I am not saying she has to be all dressed up, but brushing your hair is a must.


----------



## Coco Belle

I feel like there's a difference between NGAF and actually having issues with self-care. The latter being a symptom of mental illness. Pulling a brush through your hair, washing your face, etc. those are self-care things IMO. 

Whenever I see her looking like this it makes me uncomfortable. She sometimes looks like she's on a day pass from a psych ward. That probably sounds cruel but it's not how I mean it: seeing her looking unkempt just makes me sad for her, like she's not caring for herself, and no-one else is caring for her either.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her hair is not combed. Everything else looks in order. 

Uncombed hair in Vegas?

Not enough to make me think she is on the verge of a nervous breakdown again.


----------



## bisousx

Bag Fetish said:


> Why hasnt her dad hired a stylist yet?  Perhaps an assistant to lay out her clothes, get her into the shower and introduce her to a comb.
> 
> I mean I can see having lazy days (We all do) but tie your hair up in a bun and look cleaned up.



She's surrounded by employees all day long. I think every aspect of her life is controlled by her dad, even who she's allowed to date. Maybe what she wears is the only thing she can choose for herself.


----------



## michie

Coco Belle said:


> I feel like there's a difference between NGAF and actually having issues with self-care. The latter being a symptom of mental illness. Pulling a brush through your hair, washing your face, etc. those are self-care things IMO.
> 
> Whenever I see her looking like this it makes me uncomfortable. She sometimes looks like she's on a day pass from a psych ward. That probably sounds cruel but it's not how I mean it: seeing her looking unkempt just makes me sad for her, like she's not caring for herself, and no-one else is caring for her either.



I agree. Even in the above pics, while she doesn't look on the verge of a breakdown, she doesn't look "all there", either. There's just something about her eyes that have remained lifeless. JMO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Even when she's smiling and laughing her eyes have a vacant look.


----------



## Coco Belle

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her hair is not combed. Everything else looks in order.
> 
> Uncombed hair in Vegas?
> 
> Not enough to make me think she is on the verge of a nervous breakdown again.



Don't get me wrong, I don't think she's on the edge of a breakdown or anything. I just think she looks unkempt and uncared for, and that makes me feel sad for her. Hopefully she doesn't care at all and my sadness is unwarranted


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> Even when she's smiling and laughing her eyes have a vacant look.



Agreed.


----------



## ByeKitty

Coco Belle said:


> *I feel like there's a difference between NGAF and actually having issues with self-care. The latter being a symptom of mental illness. Pulling a brush through your hair, washing your face, etc. those are self-care things IMO. *
> 
> Whenever I see her looking like this it makes me uncomfortable. She sometimes looks like she's on a day pass from a psych ward. That probably sounds cruel but it's not how I mean it: seeing her looking unkempt just makes me sad for her, like she's not caring for herself, and no-one else is caring for her either.



I totally agree... Especially the bolded, but I agree with your entire post actually. Self-neglect is sometimes serious.. and with her it's so consistent...


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her hair is not combed. Everything else looks in order.
> 
> Uncombed hair in Vegas?
> 
> *Not enough to make me think she is on the verge of a nervous breakdown again.*



Agreed!


----------



## pursegrl12

oh jebus h christ......i mean, really? she can't even run a brush through her hair? it takes like 5 minutes TOPS. i just don't get it. and again, the outfits are terrible! how can someone have zero sense of style??? like you can't even match a top with a bottom? she needs garanimals.


----------



## knasarae

How does she go from brunette to blonde so fast?  Isn't that damanging?


----------



## Bag Fetish

knasarae said:


> How does she go from brunette to blonde so fast?  Isn't that damanging?



 Perhaps a temp color... So its washing out.


----------



## Sternchen

Am I the only one? I have always thought Larry Rudolph to be incredibly sexy...


----------



## lulu212121

Sternchen said:


> Am I the only one? I have always thought Larry Rudolph to be incredibly sexy...


 
Yes, you're the only one! Never heard anyone say that before!!!


----------



## Sternchen

lulu212121 said:


> Yes, you're the only one! Never heard anyone say that before!!!



There's just something about that mouth and smile...yum yum yum, haha!


----------



## knasarae

Bag Fetish said:


> Perhaps a temp color... So its washing out.


 
Oh right... I never thought about that.


----------



## Sasha2012

Leaving the dentist (March 28)


----------



## qudz104

poor girl cant even get her teeth cleaned without being hounded by the paps, lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Singer Britney Spears, her two son Sean and Jayden Federline and her father Jamie departing on a flight at LAX airport in Los Angeles, California on March 28, 2013.


----------



## SarahNicole1984

Sasha2012 said:


> Leaving the dentist (March 28)



That jacket is gorgeous!


----------



## Sternchen

Her airport outfit is nice. I like the blouse! 

Poor girl at the dentist...can't even have some privacy there!

I like her bag. It looks like a lighter version of my Abro bag. Can anyone ID?


----------



## eggpudding

Disturbing how medicated and out of it she looks. Her son is beautiful though.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

eggpudding said:


> Disturbing how medicated and out of it she looks. Her son is beautiful though.


 

Yeah I was thinking the same, its something about her eyes.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her son is so cute!


----------



## Sternchen

They look so sunken in with that dark eye makeup. I'd say we'd think differently if she wore something a bit more fresh and less heavy


----------



## eggpudding

She just looks extremely medicated..


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 31)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Would have been nice if Brit something a little better for her feet..


----------



## Bag Fetish

I like the action shot for the pap


----------



## lulu212121

Bag Fetish said:


> I like the action shot for the pap


----------



## PinkTruffle

The latest outfit was kind of ok until I saw the shoes..


----------



## Sternchen

She looks happy to be back home with her family. For the sake of happiness, I will ignore the shoes


----------



## summer2815

She almost had it!  Good hair, make-up, dress, but the shoes!


----------



## buzzytoes

Was that Jamie-Lynn's little girl??? I forgot she even had a kid!


----------



## butterfli312

Britney always has on shoes that give her cankles (she's got muscular calves and kinda broad shoulders) not a good look imho


----------



## bisousx

butterfli312 said:


> Britney always has on shoes that give her cankles (she's got muscular calves and kinda broad shoulders) not a good look imho



Agree - I have a similar body type (short and athletic) and can't wear a lot of the shoe styles that I love. My boyfriend's always teasing me for having 50 variations of nude heels lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

buzzytoes said:


> Was that Jamie-Lynn's little girl??? I forgot she even had a kid!



Yeah and the man in the suit is her fiancee.

Leaving New Orleans (April 1)


----------



## lulu212121

Leaving in the same shirt she came to town in! LOL!


----------



## knics33

She has the most amazing legs. Love her bag!


----------



## Sternchen

I think she looks GREAT in those pics!!

Smile on her face and hot legs...


----------



## jamidee

I really wish she'd care about fixing her hair. I love me some brit but when I see her, I see someone who is medicated ... you know when you don't care about personal hygiene?  makes me so sad...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Shoe boots with that dress, NO


----------



## legaldiva

She is smart.  I think she does this on purpose to torment the photogs back.  And as for the lifeless look in her eyes, my position is that she checks out when she sees all the papparazzi.  As if she is over it already having people everywhere constantly trying to make money off of her every move, even just to get coffee.


----------



## knics33

legaldiva said:


> She is smart. I think she does this on purpose to torment the photogs back. And as for the lifeless look in her eyes, my position is that she checks out when she sees all the papparazzi. As if she is over it already having people everywhere constantly trying to make money off of her every move, even just to get coffee.


 
100% agree with both.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I just think Britney is stuck in 2000... Some of looks would have been acceptable 10 years ago...


----------



## lostnexposed

kittenslingerie said:


> I just think Britney is stuck in 2000... Some of looks would have been acceptable 10 years ago...



Don't they say that celebrities(the troubled ones especially) usually get stuck at the age/timeframe of the time they got famous?


----------



## kittenslingerie

lostnexposed said:


> Don't they say that celebrities(the troubled ones especially) usually get stuck at the age/timeframe of the time they got famous?



Makes sense actually.


----------



## MCF

lostnexposed said:


> Don't they say that celebrities(the troubled ones especially) usually get stuck at the age/timeframe of the time they got famous?



I think that getting suck at certain age/timeframe can happen to anyone who experienced some kind of trauma.  An extreme example (and someone who also happens to be famous) is Michael Jackson.  He had a traumatic childhood and behaved like an adolescent.


----------



## bisousx

MCF said:


> I think that getting suck at certain age/timeframe can happen to anyone who experienced some kind of trauma.  An extreme example (and someone who also happens to be famous) is Michael Jackson.  He had a traumatic childhood and behaved like an adolescent.



Yup. Trauma would also explain the bizarre Anna Nicole video where she's facepainted as a clown and acting like a baby. Her lawyer Stern was filming her during that state of mind for whatever purpose... But he was probably the one drugging and abusing her.


----------



## butterfli312

Britney's very unmaterialistic if I had Britney monay it'd be a Birkin in every color bay bay!


----------



## Sasha2012

(April 4)


----------



## Nat

He looks cute.


----------



## Sternchen

Her boyfriend is cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!! 

She's got a bangin body! ...will ignore the shoes, again.

It must be annoying to even be photographed at the grocery store.


----------



## bisousx

Sternchen said:


> Her boyfriend is cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!



Umm yeah he is  He's a little chubby for my taste, but I love faces like his lol


----------



## Sternchen

bisousx said:


> Umm yeah he is  He's a little chubby for my taste, but I love faces like his lol



I think that's what I like about him. He is a normal guy and looks like a normal guy


----------



## MJDaisy

i love that he's in a virginia tech t-shirt all the time!!


----------



## pursegrl12

MJDaisy said:


> i love that he's in a virginia tech t-shirt all the time!!



Go Hokies!!!!

he's chubby?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She has a new boyfriend? Wow didn't she and what's his name (older guy) just break up?
Maybe i'm thinking of someone else.


----------



## sabrunka

I wish she didn't have makeup streaks on her tights!


----------



## knics33

Good for her... she needs a 'normal' guy IMO. And he is very cute!


----------



## buzzytoes

I hope this new guy is someone that she has picked out herself and has no association with her professional life. Preferably someone who has his own career as well.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Why does she have bruising on her chin and yellow bruising healing on her face?


----------



## bisousx

pursegrl12 said:


> Go Hokies!!!!
> 
> he's chubby?



To me, yes.


----------



## lulu212121

buzzytoes said:


> I hope this new guy is someone that she has picked out herself and has no association with her professional life. Preferably someone who has his own career as well.


 
Dad picked him........again. I can't remember where I read that, though. Same article stated that she doesn't do well with girls as friends, so hence the constant boyfriend.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

kittenslingerie said:


> Why does she have bruising on her chin and yellow bruising healing on her face?



I think the chin one is a zit... I have one like that myself right now, PMS acne


----------



## Sternchen

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I think the chin one is a zit... I have one like that myself right now, PMS acne



Twinsies!!! :cry:

...or rather tripplets, I guess? Me, you and Brit Brit


----------



## lulu212121

A zit???? That looks more like a hickey to me.


----------



## Coco Belle

lulu212121 said:


> A zit???? That looks more like a hickey to me.



Mmmm, a chin hickey. That's true romance lol


----------



## Teemu

I am just going to throw this out there but, as a technical quality analyst I work sometimes 50 hours a week, workout at least 45 minutes a night and other hobbies, and if I ever went out in public looking like that my husband would refuse to be with me. Long story short I don't know her daily schedule but I am guessing it is normally less busy as mine, she looks like hell. Looking well groomed does not take a lot of money time pr effort.


----------



## Sasha2012

Teemu said:


> I am just going to throw this out there but, as a technical quality analyst I work sometimes 50 hours a week, workout at least 45 minutes a night and other hobbies, and if I ever went out in public looking like that my husband would refuse to be with me. Long story short I don't know her daily schedule but I am guessing it is normally less busy as mine, she looks like hell. Looking well groomed does not take a lot of money time pr effort.



I agree. I like that Britney doesn't care about the latest trends but she has a nice figure yet dresses horribly. Half of the time she looks disheveled like she couldn't spend 2 mins to brush her hair.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I see nothing wrong with her outfit. Trying to please people and keep up an image 24/7 gave her a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Teemu

I am not saying she needs to be dressed to the nines and have on Kim K makeup. Brushing your hair and putting on clean clothes shouldnt be nervous breakdown material for anyone.


----------



## Sasha2012

BagOuttaHell said:


> I see nothing wrong with her outfit. Trying to please people and keep up an image 24/7 gave her a nervous breakdown.



I think that's why people tend to give her a pass on her appearance. Health comes first but she can afford a stylist and a new wardrobe. If any other celeb wore half of what she waers people would pick them apart for looking messy and dated.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why does she need a stylist to go to the grocery store? 

I am not a BS apologist. But when she was on X factor and other personal appearances did she not look put together?


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I was watching a talk show and they were talking to some relationship expert about who she should date next and they said a guy with no life of his own. I thought that was a bit harsh but kinda true. The girl needs to be with the guy 24/7 just like JLO. A guy with a real job can't really be there the way she wants him to be if he did have his own life. I used to love her but since her meltdown and mediocre/half *** comeback I wish she just go back to Lousiana or something.


----------



## Sweetpea83

~Fabulousity~ said:


> She has a new boyfriend? *Wow didn't she and what's his name (older guy) just break up?*
> Maybe i'm thinking of someone else.



Yep!


----------



## Nat

~Fabulousity~ said:


> She has a new boyfriend? Wow didn't she and what's his name (older guy) just break up?
> Maybe i'm thinking of someone else.



It was announced about 3 months ago, but it was said they actually split in November/December.



BagOuttaHell said:


> Why does she need a stylist to go to the grocery store?
> 
> I am not a BS apologist. But when she was on X factor and other personal appearances did she not look put together?



I agree. I love how casual she is, unlike other celebs who dress up and put on a face full of make up, just to go to the grocery store. We all know Brit can glam it up and look beautiful when she feels like it. She looks a lot happier and more healthy than she has done in a while and that's the most important thing.


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> Why does she need a stylist to go to the grocery store?
> 
> I am not a BS apologist. But when she was on X factor and other personal appearances did she not look put together?



Completely agree... I don't think she looks disheveled. She looks like she threw her hair back and put some sweats on for the grocery store. If that's disheveled, then I most certainly have been that way before while shopping for groceries lol. 

I like that Britney is herself and just doesn't care about what people expect her to dress like.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sternchen said:


> Twinsies!!! :cry:
> 
> ...or rather tripplets, I guess? Me, you and Brit Brit


----------



## jamidee

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I was watching a talk show and they were talking to some relationship expert about who she should date next and they said a guy with no life of his own. I thought that was a bit harsh but kinda true. The girl needs to be with the guy 24/7 just like JLO. A guy with a real job can't really be there the way she wants him to be if he did have his own life. I used to love her but since her meltdown and mediocre/half *** comeback I wish she just go back to Lousiana or something.



I mean... I love her in Louisiana.... But I love her everywhere


----------



## Sasha2012

With her boyfriend David Lucado at Albertsons in Sherman Oaks (April 11)


----------



## MCF

She's always had such a great body.


----------



## wordpast

Bod is looking good in those tights.


----------



## MJDaisy

homeboy loves Virginia Tech! she looks pretty in the last photos. like a normal, every day couple. i hope she's doing ok!


----------



## pursegrl12

#HokieNation!!


----------



## knics33

Her body is AMAZING. Love how 'normal' they look.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks good..


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm not opposed to "just wearing sweats" to the grocery store or anything, but to me Britney often looks like she neglects herself. Like she takes no pride in how she carries herself.


----------



## chinableu

She actually looks happy!


----------



## Sternchen

YAY!!!!!!! Britney looks GREAT and HAPPY 

Again...I will ignore the shoes 

Just so happy that she seems happy.

She's got such a bangin bod


----------



## Sasha2012

The Old Place Cornell in Agoura Hills (April 12)


----------



## butterfli312

Britney's got one of the nicest booties I've seen on a female & the muscle tone On her legs is phenomenal! Gorgeous!


----------



## Sternchen




----------



## Sasha2012

Shopping in Los Angeles (April 13)


----------



## Sternchen




----------



## qudz104

I like her with someone normal! I hope he keeps her happy


----------



## kittenslingerie

Britney's wedges and shorts are cute, however the top is horrid. A simple white tee would have looked great.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

I've always been jealous of her legs! Wow!


----------



## Sasha2012

qudz104 said:


> I like her with someone normal! I hope he keeps her happy


I hope she's happy too but she move on quick in her relationships, it's almost as if he was a picked match to be her handler.



kittenslingerie said:


> Britney's wedges and shorts are cute, however the top is horrid. A simple white tee would have looked great.



I agree, her outfits are always mismatched but the shorts and wedges are cute.


----------



## chinableu

I think she's happy.  It's been a while since I've seen that little smirk on her face.

She deserves happiness.


----------



## ChelseyT

I wonder what she buys at the grocery store because it seems like every picture of her lately she's been at the grocery store


----------



## Gaby87

chinableu said:


> I think she's happy.  It's been a while since I've seen that little smirk on her face.
> 
> She deserves happiness.



ITA. Even her eyes seem to have life in them again.


----------



## fashion16

Sternchen said:


> Am I the only one? I have always thought Larry Rudolph to be incredibly sexy...



You are not the only one, girlfriend !!!


----------



## butterfli312

ChelseyT said:


> I wonder what she buys at the grocery store because it seems like every picture of her lately she's been at the grocery store



Pedigree dog food apparently which is what I have to buy my doggies but I don't have Britney money :/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> I agree. I like that Britney doesn't care about the latest trends but she has a nice figure yet dresses horribly. Half of the time she looks disheveled like she couldn't spend 2 mins to brush her hair.



I agree. I look at pics and comments of people saying she looks cute and I'm like  are we looking at the same pics because I don't see anything cute. I see a disheveled mess. 

For whatever reason people have a soft spot for Brit Brit, and I think that's why she gets a pass for stepping out looking like she does. If any other celeb stepped out looking that way on a regular basis they would be dragged for it. JMO. 

Her new boy toy is not cute but I don't have to wake up next to him so 

I will say that in some pics she looks somewhat happy. I've haven't seen one pic where she's radiating happiness but she doesn't look miserable. I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## kittenslingerie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I agree. I look at pics and comments of people saying she looks cute and I'm like  are we looking at the same pics because I don't see anything cute. I see a disheveled mess.
> 
> *For whatever reason people have a soft spot for Brit Brit, and I think that's why she gets a pass for stepping out looking like she does. If any other celeb stepped out looking that way on a regular basis they would be dragged for it. JMO.
> *
> Her new boy toy is not cute but I don't have to wake up next to him so
> 
> I will say that in some pics she looks somewhat happy. I've haven't seen one pic where she's radiating happiness but she doesn't look miserable. I guess that's a good thing.



I do agree with this.... To add to that her body is decent, but always looks puffy/high fat content even with the gymnast muscles showing through. JMO obviously from all the wonderful bod comments...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That shirt is awful, and once again she should cool it with the eye makeup. All that black just makes her look older and harsher. Her bod looks good as usual. It's sad to see her always looking so disheveled. She used to have a lot of fun with fashion when she was younger.


----------



## labelwhore04

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I agree. I look at pics and comments of people saying she looks cute and I'm like  are we looking at the same pics because I don't see anything cute. I see a disheveled mess.
> 
> For whatever reason people have a soft spot for Brit Brit, and I think that's why she gets a pass for stepping out looking like she does. If any other celeb stepped out looking that way on a regular basis they would be dragged for it. JMO.
> 
> Her new boy toy is not cute but I don't have to wake up next to him so
> 
> I will say that in some pics she looks somewhat happy. I've haven't seen one pic where she's radiating happiness but she doesn't look miserable. I guess that's a good thing.



People give her a pass because she has mental health issues. It would be mean to go hard on someone who has a mental disorder. Other celebs who are perfectly healthy don't have an excuse to be looking a hot mess


----------



## valleydolldiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> That shirt is awful, and once again she should cool it with the eye makeup. All that black just makes her look older and harsher. Her bod looks good as usual. It's sad to see her always looking so disheveled. She used to have a lot of fun with fashion when she was younger.



Yep...and Yup! Who is her stylist?!?...why has this person not been blacklisted from the industry?!? Someone call Rachel Zoe...call team Zoe Britney, and Ken Paves...hire you some Carmendy. Hell, at this point the Glamfairy would sufice! Fix, ur self gurl.


----------



## babypie

Britney Spears with her kids and ex-husband/babydaddy Kevin Federline and his girlfriend Victoria Prince in Woodland Hills, California (April 14).


----------



## Sternchen

She looks happiest when she is with her boys


----------



## bisousx

Aww haven't seen her smile like that in ages. Good for her


----------



## MCF

She looks good with glasses.


----------



## chowlover2

valleydolldiva said:


> Yep...and Yup! Who is her stylist?!?...why has this person not been blacklisted from the industry?!? Someone call Rachel Zoe...call team Zoe Britney, and Ken Paves...hire you some Carmendy. Hell, at this point the Glamfairy would sufice! Fix, ur self gurl.


  at Glamfairy reference! Brit looks happy though, so good for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Shopping Thursday (April 18) and Friday (April 19) Thousand Oaks, California


----------



## Nat

Love the glasses on her


----------



## Christchrist

Why does her hair always look greasy at the scalp


----------



## kittenslingerie

Christchrist said:


> Why does her hair always look greasy at the scalp



I know right... But in the first two pics in the yellow flowy top, it does look half clean. Then the next, you can see needs to wash it badly LOL.


----------



## Christchrist

She has terrible hair. I'm guessing the extensions have ruined it


----------



## Bag Fetish

I wish she would take those extensions OUT! I'm sure her hair could be cute into a nice bob with some flare and a nice shade of caramel blonde.... with some low/hi lights...


----------



## kittenslingerie

I agree she'd look great with a shorter haircut and real hair.


----------



## buzzytoes

I love the pics when you can tell she is really smiling naturally. Seems to be a lot more of those lately. I hope her stupid Dad will let her take a break from working for awhile. She seems happiest when she is doing the mundane things.


----------



## Midge S

^^ I wish she would just officially retire.   She has more $$ then she will ever be able to spend and she does not seem to have any artistic or performing drive.   She needs to retire to the midwest/south, live a mundane life, then later if SHE chooses to come back and work then fine.

Honestly I don't think she is someone who was ever built for the Hollywood life.   I've never thought of her as much of an artist and as a performer she always seemed to be a puppet at best.   I mean, the happiest you see her is in all her country-fied, walmart shopping glory or at the park with her kids and her barely washed hair.   I just  don't think she's ever going to be 100% well until every single person who wants something from her (other then her kids) is out of her life.


----------



## Nat

Midge S said:


> ^^ I wish she would just officially retire.   She has more $$ then she will ever be able to spend and she does not seem to have any artistic or performing drive.   She needs to retire to the midwest/south, live a mundane life, then later if SHE chooses to come back and work then fine.
> 
> Honestly I don't think she is someone who was ever built for the Hollywood life.   I've never thought of her as much of an artist and as a performer she always seemed to be a puppet at best.   I mean, the happiest you see her is in all her country-fied, walmart shopping glory or at the park with her kids and her barely washed hair.   I just  don't think she's ever going to be 100% well until every single person who wants something from her (other then her kids) is out of her life.



Amen.


----------



## Sasha2012

Los Angeles (April 29)


----------



## Christchrist

Sasha2012 said:


> Los Angeles (April 29)



Her legs look bad. She isn't aging well. Her skin is showing the effects of her choices


----------



## New-New

Christchrist said:


> Her legs look bad. She isn't aging well. Her skin is showing the effects of her choices



She's younger than Beyonce. Think about that.


----------



## Sternchen

I still wish my legs looked like that


----------



## Christchrist

New-New said:


> She's younger than Beyonce. Think about that.



Good point


----------



## pursegrl12

is that not a little bit of photoshop though? we've seen pics of her legs before and they have never looked like that.


----------



## Sternchen

I think it's the shorts and the socks that make her legs look a bit stumpy


----------



## simmmchen

Also keep in mind psych meds wreak havoc on the body as well, it's not just drugs and such. But yeah, she's never had particularly slim legs.


----------



## summer2815

simmmchen said:


> Also keep in mind psych meds wreak havoc on the body as well, it's not just drugs and such. But yeah, she's never had particularly slim legs.



Just curious, but how do psych meds wreak havoc on the body?


----------



## simmmchen

summer2815 said:


> Just curious, but how do psych meds wreak havoc on the body?


Try googlinng SSRI and side effects. SSRI is the class of most commonly prescribed meds for depression and anxiety. You will see weight gain, dry mouth, increased risk of fractures, nausea, headaches, digestive issues, restlessness, drowsiness, insomnia, bruxism (teeth clenching/griding), etc. etc. As you can see, they don't only affect moods but also the physical body as a whole.

And that is only for the most commonly prescribed anti-anxiety/depression meds. I would venture a guess that she takes/took other drugs as well for bi-polar or schizophrenia or whatever else she was diagnosed with in the last 10 years, probably even a mix of drugs that will worsen the side effects or make other new fun ones pop up


----------



## legaldiva

I don't understand how she could possibly wear short shorts ALL the time, look like she has toned muscular legs and then we get these hideous cellulite photos.

I love seeing blended families all getting along.  So much less stressful for the little kids if all the grown ups act like adults.  Great example.


----------



## bisousx

pursegrl12 said:


> is that not a little bit of photoshop though? we've seen pics of her legs before and they have never looked like that.



I read a long time ago that she got Smartlipo. Sure seems like it from these pics.


----------



## bisousx

simmmchen said:


> Also keep in mind psych meds wreak havoc on the body as well, it's not just drugs and such. But yeah, she's never had particularly slim legs.



it could also be Frappuccinos and Cheetos, lol


----------



## MCF

Sasha2012 said:


> Los Angeles (April 29)



This is so crazy.  I was just thinking about how sometimes when I wear shorts and the sun hits my legs in the right angle I see cellulite on the front of my thighs (which makes me realize I really need to work out and eat better) and how I remembered seeing a picture of Britney where her legs were like that.  Then I looked on this thread and there are new pictures of her legs like that! Maybe it's the same for her and the angle was bad.  The other pics of her on the same day but in different lighting don't show the cellulite.


----------



## Sasha2012

Thousand Oaks, California (May 6)


----------



## Sasha2012

Starbucks in Thousand Oaks, CA (May 7)

I like her boots but a pink bra under a white shirt...


----------



## Sternchen

She doesn't look bad in this last set of pics. The blouse doesn't fit correctly, though. The pink bra (cami??? or full-coverage bra) doesn't bother me so much, though.


----------



## lulu212121

She looks a mess.....again! Spots on her shirt, again. Ill fitting shirt. Pink bra. Why? She spills more crap on herself than a baby with a bib!

Is she still being sought after for Vegas? I still find that story hard to believe. Girl can't even give unscripted interviews.


----------



## Bag Fetish

dirty shirt.. but new jeans ... 






 Who lets her dress this way.... ?


----------



## knics33

Really like those boots!

I hope her new dude is a good guy and has good intentions... he seems pretty down to earth from pictures, which is cool and I think what she needs.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A pink bra under a white shirt? Britney, girl.....


----------



## bisousx

knics33 said:


> Really like those boots!
> 
> I hope her new dude is a good guy and has good intentions... he seems pretty down to earth from pictures, which is cool and I think what she needs.



Her recent bfs seem like handlers to me.


----------



## terebina786

I heard yesterday that the vegas show at Planet Hollywood is almost a done deal and they're aiming for a november start date.


----------



## Sasha2012

Oaks Mall in Thousand Oaks (May 8)


----------



## Sternchen

She looks good and he is cuuuuuuuute!


----------



## Sasha2012

In Westlake, CA (May 9)


----------



## Sternchen

UGGs should be banned from the world forever.

I own 5 pair but haven't worn them in the past 2 years because they're just so gosh darn ugly. ...and I can't walk well in them.


----------



## Belle49

Sternchen said:


> UGGs should be banned from the world forever.
> 
> I own 5 pair but haven't worn them in the past 2 years because they're just so gosh darn ugly. ...and I can't walk well in them.




I love my uggs though I don't wear them everyday just when it's cold out. I walk in mine perfectly. So comfy


----------



## Sasha2012

2013 102.7 KIIS FMs Wango Tango (May 11)


----------



## Nathalya

Wow, go Brit!


----------



## PurseNut911

Wow, she looks great!


----------



## caitlin1214

She looks so good!


----------



## Sternchen

Woohoo!! Very nice BritBrit


----------



## Bag Fetish

love this picture!


----------



## kittenslingerie

She looks good! 
I was watching videos on youtube recently and came across Everytime, and it made me sad. Justin pretty much ruined her mental state with the videos and interviews back then. I think thats when she went a little overboard with partying and changed. IDK just my take since none of us really "know" what happened.


----------



## PinkTruffle

This is the best she's looked in sooo long!  Hair, makeup and outfit is on point.


----------



## ShoreGrl

She looks fabulous!!!


----------



## knics33

She looks great!


----------



## Sternchen

Britney posted this sweet picture on her Facebook:


----------



## ByeKitty

Aww cute picture!! Her boys look a lot like her


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

That is adorable (:


----------



## ShoreGrl

LOVE that picture of her with her boys.


----------



## Nathalya

Aw such a cute picture


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So cute!


----------



## YSoLovely

Brit's still looking uncomfortable on the red carpet, but the picture with her sons is just beautiful.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks adorable with her boys.


----------



## xikry5talix

Awwww, that pic with her sons is sooo cute!


----------



## Sasha2012

Los Angeles (May 13)


----------



## Sternchen

Not bad!

I can't imagine how annoying it must be to be followed almost everywhere you go. No wonder Kanye flipped out..


----------



## Sasha2012

Thousand Oaks, CA (May 16)


----------



## Sasha2012

Los Angeles (May 17)


----------



## twin-fun

Love her smile. But please wear pants that fit or have them tailored. Even if those pants are just sweatpants.


----------



## buzzytoes

She's never going to win any fashion awards but I do love it when they catch that genuine smile.


----------



## valleydolldiva

buzzytoes said:


> She's never going to win any fashion awards but I do love it when they catch that genuine smile.



I second that!


----------



## Sternchen

buzzytoes said:


> She's never going to win any fashion awards but I do love it when they catch that genuine smile.



Amen!


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: JJ

Celebrating Memorial Day at the Terranea Resort on Monday. (May 27)


----------



## Sternchen

She looks really good!!


----------



## keychain

She's in great shape.


----------



## Slavisa

Is that a JJ tattoo under her belly button?


----------



## YSoLovely

Slavisa said:


> Is that a JJ tattoo under her belly button?



 That's "Just Jared"'s watermark.


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: DailyMail

Louis Armstrong International Airport in New Orleans. (June 2)


----------



## Sternchen

Is that Maddie? Wow, such a beautiful young girl


----------



## Slavisa

YSoLovely said:


> That's "Just Jared"'s watermark.



Sometimes I really wonder about myself haha!! Thanks!


----------



## Sasha2012

Sternchen said:


> Is that Maddie? Wow, such a beautiful young girl



Yes tha's her, she's gotten so big. I remember when Jamie Lynn announced she was 16 and pregnant, she inpired the MTV show.

Los Angeles. (June 12)


----------



## Sternchen




----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Britney Spears hops into a car with her boyfriend David Lucado while out and about on Thursday afternoon (June 20) in Los Angeles.

The 31-year-old entertainer recently chatted with Ryan Seacrest while premiering her new single Ooh La La and she revealed what helps her cope with anxiety  yoga!

I love my yoga! she said. Im doing a lot of yoga right now. Its like my go-to between all anxiety and everything.

The first time I did yoga I didnt like it at all, Britney added. I think the key is finding a good teacher, someone you kind of connect with and if you do find that person then it doesnt feel like youre bored or impatient because Ive been in tons of classes where Im so over it and I cant deal and want it to end, but I think if you find the right instructor, it does wonders for your body.


----------



## buzzytoes

Can anyone ID her bag? Love it!

Totally agree with her about the yoga teacher thing - it's so much more relaxing for me when the teacher meshes with my style.


----------



## ByeKitty

buzzytoes said:


> Can anyone ID her bag? Love it!
> 
> Totally agree with her about the yoga teacher thing - it's so much more relaxing for me when the teacher meshes with my style.



My friend told me about doing yoga the other day... I want to try yoga but I'm afraid because I'm the stiffest person in the world so I think it will hurt a lot


----------



## terebina786

I'm not exactly flexible but it was doable for me but I just can't shut my brain off and get into that zen area.  When I tried hot yoga I wanted to box my teacher in the face sometimes so maybe I just need another teacher to get into it.


----------



## Sternchen

I love seeing pics of Britney  Glad she has found something to help center herself.

I'm not a fan of yoga either - but she may be right, it may depend on the teacher. I'm not very flexible either and I was constantly scared that I was going to let a toot slip. haha!


----------



## MJDaisy

ByeKitty said:


> My friend told me about doing yoga the other day... I want to try yoga but I'm afraid because I'm the stiffest person in the world so I think it will hurt a lot



you should try it! i am not very flexible but i enjoy it. i use a strap on my legs when i cant bend them as far. i see some people in class and know i will never get to that level of flexbibilty, but its still fun to go!

also britney still smokes cigs...gross.

ETA: I think it definitely has to do with teachers. I go to a hot yoga studio that has 4 different teachers. can't stand 1 of them and i avoid her class. i love 2 of the instructors! the other 1 is so so, I don't avoid him but he isn't great either.


----------



## tnguye78

Oh, I love Britney! 
And I can't believe she was at Louis Armstrong airport. Lol.I am from the Nola and would prob have camped out with my sister if I knew she was there. My bf and I had to drive to Kentwood, LA once and I kept telling him the whole time..."This is where Britney Spears lives". Can you tell I was a Britney Spears teeny-bopper fan?

I think it's cool that her bf drives a low maintenance car. I am not snobby by any means but I love that Britney doesn't even care and gets into the car. I guess that shows how down to earth she really is.


----------



## knics33

terebina786 said:


> I'm not exactly flexible but it was doable for me but I just can't shut my brain off and get into that zen area.  When I tried hot yoga I wanted to box my teacher in the face sometimes so maybe I just need another teacher to get into it.


 
lol! I have never even given yoga a go because of this!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Britney Spears stops by CVS in Westlake, California to pick up a few groceries with her boyfriend David Lucado on June 21, 2013.


----------



## Sternchen

She has the prettiest smile


----------



## Bag Fetish

she needs a bra and to ditch whatever she has on her feet.


----------



## Sternchen

Bag Fetish said:


> she needs a bra and to ditch whatever she has on her feet.



She's wearing a light blue one (you can see it in the last pic), but I agree... the shoes ush:


----------



## lulu212121

I have to say, I'm not quite convinced that he is her real boyfriend. Maybe a friend (bodyguard), but I never see pics of them affectionate with each other. Plus I can't believe he's ok going out with her looking like she does sometimes (most times).


----------



## Midge S

^^ Oh, I don't think so either.   He's a Daddy Spears approved babysitter/boyfriend/bodyguard/whatever.  If it works to keep her stable/make her happy then I guess live and let live, but no way is this a traditional BF/GF situation.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sternchen said:


> She's wearing a light blue one (you can see it in the last pic), but I agree... the shoes ush:



Ok I see now.. Needs to be more supportive ..


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Westlake Village, California. (July 1)


----------



## Christchrist

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> Westlake Village, California. (July 1)



Oh please get a good bra


----------



## keychain

Christchrist said:


> Oh please get a good bra



Ditto.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Nasty! Does she even have a bra on... Oh my eyes!


----------



## Murphy47

How too make yourself look old! Need to get the girls up where they belong!


----------



## lulu212121

She is not ok. That outfit makes no sense at all!!! Oh. My. GOSH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bisousx

Bahaha... I actually love her outfit if I were going to work out.


----------



## Christchrist

She's rocking utters!


----------



## Sternchen

I think it's the loose shirt that is making her boobs look down to her knees but she does need to wear a bra.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sternchen said:


> I think it's the loose shirt that is making her boobs look down to her knees but she does need to wear a bra.



I frequently wear loose shirts, but they don't make your boobs look any lower! Girlfriend needs to invest in some good bras indeed (and wear them!).


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she's showing the world she carried two babies with them tats


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't think her boobs look bad


----------



## AEGIS

meh boobs sag...it's a part of life...burn your bras ladies!! *plays 70s music*


----------



## ShoreGrl

It looks like someone alerted her that her shirt was inside out. lol

Girlfriend needs a bra.


----------



## Sternchen

ByeKitty said:


> I frequently wear loose shirts, but they don't make your boobs look any lower! Girlfriend needs to invest in some good bras indeed (and wear them!).



I have a few shirts that make my boobs look totaly far down, lol. For me it has a lot to do with the cut


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Christchrist said:


> She's rocking utters!


 

For some reason I picture Brit reading this and laughing like crazy


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

AEGIS said:


> meh boobs sag...it's a part of life...burn your bras ladies!! *plays 70s music*


 

 I hardly have any and they sag


----------



## Murphy47

She is beautiful and has a great bod. She just needs to hike them girls up with a good bra. They make such pretty ones now in all sizes and price points. I hate to see such young women looking like they've given up already.


----------



## Christchrist

~Fabulousity~ said:


> she's showing the world she carried two babies with them tats



Bahahahaha!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> meh boobs sag...it's a part of life...burn your bras ladies!! *plays 70s music*



Oh my gosh. Ha. Burn baby burn!


----------



## Christchrist

~Fabulousity~ said:


> For some reason I picture Brit reading this and laughing like crazy



I know I am.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Entering a studio in Los Angeles. (July 3)


----------



## Sternchen

I heard "OhhLaLa" yesterday and liked it  My girls loved it, too


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Walmart in Filmore, California. (July 4)

They stopped and gave some money to a homeless family on their way home.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sternchen said:


> I heard "OhhLaLa" yesterday and liked it  My girls loved it, too



I can't wait to see the video for that.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/05/britney-spears-visits-recording-studio-goes-shopping/

Britney Spears and her boyfriend David Lucado grab lunch together on Friday afternoon (July 5) in Thousand Oaks, Calif.

The 31-year-old singer visited the recording studio earlier in the day and did some shopping at Curb in Beverly Hills.

The 2013 Mid-Year SoundScan Charts were recently released by Billboard and Britney is at the top of the Dance/Electronic Songs chart with her song Scream & Shout! The song has sold 2.27 million copies so far this year.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Boots?


----------



## Sternchen

Now I have to ask what _he_ is wearing.

We all know that BritBrit has questionable taste in shoes...but he's almost always looked pretty ok!


----------



## tnguye78

Oh Britney....


I wish she had a stylist._ but I still love her,otherwise._


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/06...s-to-those-affected-by-asiana-airlines-crash/

Britney Spears rocks daisy dukes while heading for some fun at Sky High Sports Trampoline Park on Saturday (July 6) in Woodland Hills, Calif.

The 31-year-old entertainer was joined by her sons Jayden James, 6, and Sean Preston, 7.

Later in the day, Britney was seen grabbing a copy of Thirst No.5 The Sacred Veil by author Christopher Pike, a prolific writer of teen novels.

My thoughts and prayers go out to everyone affected by the Asiana Airlines crash in San Francisco today, Britney tweeted on the same day after hearing about the tragedy.


----------



## Agg0727

Her bf is hot...


----------



## Sternchen

My kids and I saw the "OhhLaLa" video for the first time today and it was _soooo_ cute!

I (we) really like the song and I think she looked great in the video. Her boys were also adorable!


----------



## chocolatechippy

Sternchen said:


> My kids and I saw the "OhhLaLa" video for the first time today and it was _soooo_ cute!
> 
> I (we) really like the song and I think she looked great in the video. Her boys were also adorable!


 

I saw it today too for the first time. I agree she looks great. Her boys are handsome little guys. This is the Britney I like to see. Good for you Brit


----------



## Sasha2012

Sternchen said:


> My kids and I saw the "OhhLaLa" video for the first time today and it was _soooo_ cute!
> 
> I (we) really like the song and I think she looked great in the video. Her boys were also adorable!


Her boys are cute!


----------



## ChanelMommy

The video is super cute with her boys in it.


----------



## twin-fun

Her boys are as adorable as that song is terrible.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So cute!


----------



## labelwhore04

Britney has the potential to be so hot. She looks amazing in that video, she looks 25! Was that shot recently? Wow, what a difference from her recent pap pics. With the right hair, makeup and clothes, she could look so good.


----------



## leeann

Who wants to try that hard every day.  I wear make up to work, but that's it.  Nights and weekends imam who I am.  I look how I look and wear comfy clothes.  I think she's pretty either way.


----------



## knics33

leeann said:


> Who wants to try that hard every day.  I wear make up to work, but that's it.  Nights and weekends imam who I am.  I look how I look and wear comfy clothes.  I think she's pretty either way.



Agreed!

I like the song - it's cute and catchy! Her boys are so cute.


----------



## dreamofpompidou

Agree! She is adorable and her boys  sweet. My girls (6 and 8) love the song and are dying to see Smurfs 2


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

God, that's the old Brit! Love her!

The video is super cute just as the boys are but the song is cute too. I mean, it's for the movie.


----------



## Nathalya

cute video


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> Boots?


 

and looks like still no bra


----------



## legaldiva

Adorable video.  Catchy cute song.  I have it on my playlist when I workout.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

The Napa Tavern in Westlake Village. (July 12)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Those Tata's are getting low! She needs to realize she's not 15-anymore and she needs to supports those floppy ears!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She really does look great in the video


----------



## chocolatechippy

Bag Fetish said:


> Those Tata's are getting low! She needs to realize she's not 15-anymore and she needs to supports those floppy ears!


 
could not agree more


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Toys 'R' Us in Camarillo, CA. (July 13)


----------



## Sternchen

I love that pretty Britney smile


----------



## michie

So, she wears bras that clearly don't give a damn about supporting a sista...


----------



## Chanel522

Love the video and she looks great in it!!  As for her everyday style...I just don't think she cares.  At this point in her career it doesn't matter if she looks amazing or awful because the paps are still going to follow her and take her picture so she probably just wears whatever she wants because she can and she likes it.  I'm a huge Britney fan so I don't care if she's raising her ta-ta's or tucking them into her pants...Britney is just Britney.  Gotta love her.


----------



## knics33

^Completely agree. Love that she doesn't care and is just her. Good for her. I can't wait for the new album!

She seems so happy and relaxed since splitting with Jason Trawick (sp?).


----------



## Sternchen

Same here! I love Britney no matter what. I don't know why. I'm not a super fan, but she's always been a celebrity that I have liked. I think she is very geniuine and from what I have heard she is a really nice person


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Attending church in Thousand Oaks, California. (July 14)


----------



## Midge S

Oh, Brit.   If you were meant to go loose and free to church the Lord wouldn't have invented under-wire. 

It's always two steps forward, one step back for this girl.


----------



## Christchrist

Midge S said:


> Oh, Brit.   If you were meant to go loose and free to church the Lord wouldn't have invented under-wire.
> 
> It's always two steps forward, one step back for this girl.



Amen midge


----------



## kittenslingerie

As a long time Britney fan, she's almost killed everything that I loved about her. 
Her dancing, it's become robotic. 
Her awesome body, which has become bloated. 
Her voice, which is now almost always synthesized. 
Her live performances, that are now always lip synced. 
I keep hoping I'll see even a morsel of the former Brit.


----------



## MJDaisy

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Attending church in Thousand Oaks, California. (July 14)




i don't go to church but this seems like a no no.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Chanel522 said:


> Love the video and she looks great in it!! As for her everyday style...I just don't think she cares. At this point in her career it doesn't matter if she looks amazing or awful because the paps are still going to follow her and take her picture so she probably just wears whatever she wants because she can and she likes it. I'm a huge Britney fan so I don't care if she's raising her ta-ta's or tucking them into her pants...Britney is just Britney. Gotta love her.


 

Yeah she actually has talent so they aren't following her for what she wears unlike some of these reality TV "stars".


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/19/britney-spears-david-lucado-prep-for-weekend-by-shopping/

Britney Spears enjoys a cup of coffee while doing some shopping with her boyfriend David Lucado on Friday (July 19) in Thousand Oaks, Calif.


----------



## leeann

She doesn't look bloated to me.  The body changes as we age, especially around the mid to late 20s.  No more perfect teenager body, but for a woman of 32 with2 kids, she looks great!


----------



## AEGIS

michie said:


> So, she wears bras that clearly don't give a damn about supporting a sista...





hey..she gave yall what you asked for lol


----------



## keychain

leeann said:


> She doesn't look bloated to me.  The body changes as we age, especially around the mid to late 20s.  No more perfect teenager body, but for a woman of 32 with2 kids, she looks great!



Ditto. She has an awesome curvy and muscular body.


----------



## Sternchen

I would love to have a body like that!


----------



## Love4H

She looks like real Britney Spears in that Ohlala video!

But whos that then on the paparazzi pics?


----------



## leeann

I'm 32 with 1child and I would love to look like that!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Leaving a movie theater in Thousand Oaks, California. (July 20)


----------



## babypie

Her boys are adorable.


----------



## qudz104

babypie said:


> Her boys are adorable.



They really are!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Britney Spears dons a Clout Malibu sweater while running errands with her boyfriend David Lucado on Sunday (July 21) in Thousand Oaks, Calif.

The 31-year-old entertainer was also accompanied by a bodyguard for the trip to Forever Bella Spa and Gelsons supermarket.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/21/britney-spears-errands-after-movies-with-the-boys/


----------



## Sasha2012

*Britney Spears & David Lucado: Matching Black at Napa Tavern!*

Britney Spears is all black while grabbing a lunch with her boyfriend David Lucado at The Napa Tavern on Monday (July 22) in Thousand Oaks, Calif.

The 31-year-old entertainer was also joined by a male pal.

The day before, Britney and David were spotted running errands together at Forever Bella Spa and Gelsons supermarket.

Going to cut vocals in LA with Britney in a few weeks, producer William Orbit recently wrote on Facebook. Weve songs to die for.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/22/britney-spears-david-lucado-matching-black-at-napa-tavern/


----------



## mrskolar09

She looks good, but it looks like she needs a bra.


----------



## Sternchen

Her hair! I love that length on her 

She looks cute


----------



## nillacobain

mrskolar09 said:


> She looks good, but it looks like she needs a bra.



ita with this.


----------



## Sternchen

I think there are things we just need to accept about Britney:

1. She doesn't GAF
2. Her taste in shoes is interesting
3. She is a free spirit and likes to let her boobies take part in that freedom


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sternchen said:


> I think there are things we just need to accept about Britney:
> 
> 1. She doesn't GAF
> 2. Her taste in shoes is interesting
> 3. *She is a free spirit and likes to let her boobies take part in that freedom*


----------



## Bag Fetish

TATA's NEED A BRA!!! 






 Side note is that her real hair ..... ? IF so she needs to lay off the extensions..


----------



## Sweetpea83

mrskolar09 said:


> She looks good, but it looks like she needs a bra.



I agree!


----------



## Christchrist

For the love of my eye please put a bra on!


----------



## Christchrist

Sternchen said:


> I think there are things we just need to accept about Britney:
> 
> 1. She doesn't GAF
> 2. Her taste in shoes is interesting
> 3. She is a free spirit and likes to let her boobies take part in that freedom



Bahahahaha


----------



## karo

Her sense of style is highly questionable and she should do something with her face as it looks tired, other than this, she looks good.


----------



## knics33

Sternchen said:


> I think there are things we just need to accept about Britney:
> 
> 1. She doesn't GAF
> 2. Her taste in shoes is interesting
> 3. She is a free spirit and likes to let her boobies take part in that freedom



Haha


----------



## Nat

Sternchen said:


> I think there are things we just need to accept about Britney:
> 
> 1. She doesn't GAF
> 2. Her taste in shoes is interesting
> 3. She is a free spirit and likes to let her boobies take part in that freedom


I couldn't agree more! :lolots:


----------



## Sasha2012

*Oops, she did it again! Britney Spears misfires in high top wedge trainers and lace blouse as she takes her sons to lunch
*
She is a talented singer and impressive dancer, but no one can be good at everything.

And it seems Britney Spears may have something of a blind spot when it comes to style.

The star once again managed to fall short on Thursday as she took sons Sean Preston and Jayden James for lunch in Thousand Oaks.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ce-blouse-takes-sons-lunch.html#ixzz2aC8xOk4o


----------



## Sasha2012

*Britney Spears: 'Smurfs 2' Premiere with Sean Preston & Jayden James!
*
Britney Spears shows off her rockin bod as she arrives at the premiere of Smurfs 2 held at Regency Village Theatre on Sunday (July 28) in Westwood, Calif.

The 31-year-old singer was joined by her adorable boys Sean Preston, 7, and Jayden James, 6.

The day before, Britney was spotted holding hands with her boyfriend David Lucado while out for lunch at the Panini Cafe in Westwood Village.

FYI: Britney is wearing a Herve Leger dress, Saint Laurent shoes, and Chris Aire diamond earrings.

http://www.justjared.com/photo-gall...2-premiere-with-sean-preston-jayden-james-09/


----------



## labelwhore04

Yay she's wearing a bra!!


----------



## ShoreGrl

She looks good AND she's wearing a bra! Go Britt!!


----------



## knasarae

labelwhore04 said:


> Yay she's wearing a bra!!



Yes!!! Hallelujah!


----------



## Bag Fetish

So much better... Yay Brit!! 
See she can do it when she puts her mind to it even in shorts and tank.


----------



## Murphy47

Her "girls" are impressive even flying free. She looks even better with the bra tho!


----------



## keychain

She's been doing much better.


----------



## knics33

She looks great! And her boys are just too cute.


----------



## caitlin1214

(As weird as this sounds, I was waiting for a picture like this!) 


http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...on-smurfs-2-song-hint-at-vegas-meetup-2013287


----------



## Sternchen

Go Britney!!!


----------



## Flavi74

Poor Britney!


----------



## Belle49

She looks beautiful & her boys are so precious


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Pop star Britney Spears sports a t-shirt that reads 'The Bigger The Better' while shopping for groceries at Gelson's in Thousand Oaks, California on August 1, 2013.


----------



## Sasha2012

*'The Essential Britney Spears' Album Drops August 20!
*
Britney Spears is summer chic while heading out for a tanning session with boyfriend David Lucado at Forever Bella on Saturday (August 3) in Calabasas, Calif.

Earlier in the weekend, the 31-year-old actress sent out a bold message with a t-shirt while doing some grocery shopping in Thousand Oaks.

It was recently announced that Britney will be releasing a Greatest Hits album The Essential Britney Spears, which will drop on Tuesday, August 20 as a Walmart exclusive.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/03/the-essential-britney-spears-drops-august-20-at-walmart/


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ she is looking good but that 2nd pic her leg is looking a little cheesy... 
BUT she has a bra on.. #1 importance   Hair is looking better.


----------



## Sternchen

Very nice!


----------



## Belle49

All it takes is a good bra and voila you look good


----------



## labelwhore04

Why does she always wear those wedges? They're actually so hideous.


----------



## lostnexposed

labelwhore04 said:


> Why does she always wear those wedges? They're actually so hideous.



One step at a time! She has a bra on and her body looks good. 
I think next they need to work on her hair and after that outfits. lol


----------



## Sternchen

labelwhore04 said:


> Why does she always wear those wedges? They're actually so hideous.



Brit has questionable taste in shoes. It is something you just have to accept


----------



## knics33

Looking good! Her guy is really cute.


----------



## Nolia

She's stuck in the 90s. =(


----------



## labelwhore04

Sternchen said:


> Brit has questionable taste in shoes. It is something you just have to accept



I refuse to accept those wedges, i'd rather her wear crocs


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> I refuse to accept those wedges, i'd rather her wear crocs



Bite your tongue!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Attending service at Calvary Community Church in Westlake Village, California. (August 4)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looks like club attire....


----------



## lulu212121

I'm suppose to want to see her in Vegas??? No way.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Britney does not care. I like that.


----------



## chowlover2

bagouttahell said:


> britney does not care. I like that.


 +1!


----------



## sparkle7

DC-Cutie said:


> Looks like club attire....


It sure does but for a different season. Isn't it hot where she lives? She looks a mess.


----------



## Christchrist

Not only is that dress ill fitting on her BUT its CHURCH! Please get a stylist! Or fire your current one


----------



## Sternchen

BagOuttaHell said:


> Britney does not care. I like that.



Me tooo 

Brit can do no wrong in my eyes.

Well...that's not true. But you know what I mean


----------



## vimrod

Oh Britters. It takes a certain kind of zero-****s-to-give attitude to wear a dress like that to church. (Hey Rihanna, this is what not giving a **** looks like, not your try-hard poseur bits).


----------



## Bag Fetish

Bad hair day! I wish she would take those extensions out...


----------



## ChanelMommy

All kinds of inappropriate for Church...(her outfit)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Britney obviously doesn't use a stylist in her down time. Another thing I like.


----------



## lulu212121

^ Nor a mirror.


----------



## Sasha2012

*'She can't hold a conversation!' Adrienne Bailon claims former costar Britney Spears 'was told what to say by her handlers' behind the scenes on the X Factor*

As a former child star, Adrienne Bailon knows a thing or two about growing up in the industry.

But she showed little sympathy for fellow Disney diva Britney Spears, accusing her of being unable to think and speak for herself on an episode of her new talk show, The Real. 

The 29-year-old, most famous for her role as Chanel in the Disney channel films 'The Cheetah Girls,' launched the tirade while discussing stars who have suffered high-profile meltdowns.

Adrienne took particular interest in Britney, calling her fall in 2008 'the ultimate breakdown' and saying of her head shaving incident 'she needs to call Miley Cyrus' stylist ASAP.'
'I worked with her on X Factor, and I'm not going to lie to you guys.... She can't hold a conversation,' she claimed.

The former girlfriend of Rob Kardashian served as a backstage host on the musical competition programme, interacting more on camera with contestants than with judges like Britney.

'They have someone who feeds her what she's supposed to say. Like,  she can't hold a conversation.'

The admission came as a shock to her cohosts Jeannie Mai, Loni Love, Tamar Braxton and Tamera Mowry-Housley, all of whom stepped up to Britney's defence.

Tamar was willing to give Britney a break, reminding Adrienne of Britney's past troubles with her health.

'This is what I hear -- behind the scenes, she's trying to get it together,' the Braxton Family Rules star said.

'We have to respect that,' Tamera, a former child star, chimed in.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-handlers-scenes-X-Factor.html#ixzz2bFA6yoVJ


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

lulu212121 said:


> ^ Nor a mirror.



 

If that's what giving zero f*cks looks like, then I'll be happy to give an entire universe worth of f*cks. I would/could never bring myself to walk around looking like Brit Brit does but if it works for her 


People are gonna be mad at Adrienne for that comment but I don't doubt that it's true. Brit isn't all there and hasn't been for a looonnnng time.


----------



## lulu212121

Sasha2012 said:


> *'She can't hold a conversation!' Adrienne Bailon claims former costar Britney Spears 'was told what to say by her handlers' behind the scenes on the X Factor*
> 
> As a former child star, Adrienne Bailon knows a thing or two about growing up in the industry.
> 
> But she showed little sympathy for fellow Disney diva Britney Spears, accusing her of being unable to think and speak for herself on an episode of her new talk show, The Real.
> 
> The 29-year-old, most famous for her role as Chanel in the Disney channel films 'The Cheetah Girls,' launched the tirade while discussing stars who have suffered high-profile meltdowns.
> 
> Adrienne took particular interest in Britney, calling her fall in 2008 'the ultimate breakdown' and saying of her head shaving incident 'she needs to call Miley Cyrus' stylist ASAP.'
> 'I worked with her on X Factor, and I'm not going to lie to you guys.... She can't hold a conversation,' she claimed.
> 
> The former girlfriend of Rob Kardashian served as a backstage host on the musical competition programme, interacting more on camera with contestants than with judges like Britney.
> 
> 'They have someone who feeds her what she's supposed to say. Like,  she can't hold a conversation.'
> 
> The admission came as a shock to her cohosts Jeannie Mai, Loni Love, Tamar Braxton and Tamera Mowry-Housley, all of whom stepped up to Britney's defence.
> 
> Tamar was willing to give Britney a break, reminding Adrienne of Britney's past troubles with her health.
> 
> 'This is what I hear -- behind the scenes, she's trying to get it together,' the Braxton Family Rules star said.
> 
> 'We have to respect that,' Tamera, a former child star, chimed in.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-handlers-scenes-X-Factor.html#ixzz2bFA6yoVJ


 
I figured this all along. The last time I think many heard the real unrehearsed Britney was that taping for MTV a few years ago after her meltdown. During AI Jason was right there at all times (creepy). I'm not mad at Adrienne for saying something. For some reason "they", whoever that is, are insistent that she keeps working even if she has to be propped.


----------



## michie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Brit isn't all there and hasn't been for a looonnnng time.



This is why I don't understand the "she doesn't care" comments when she just looks like yet another person who hasn't filled their prescription...in a while.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not surprising. I know her stans must be dragging Adrienne.


----------



## jtf0420

Sternchen said:


> Me tooo
> 
> Brit can do no wrong in my eyes.
> 
> Well...that's not true. But you know what I mean



Agreed!!! I am beyond excited for the Vegas shows


----------



## limom

michie said:


> This is why I don't understand the "she doesn't care" comments when she just looks like yet another person who hasn't filled their prescription...in a while.



She does give out that vibe especially when she goes around sans bra.
However, she managed to be on during American Idol.
As far as conversation, she might not want to be bothered with Adrienne.


----------



## michie

^Can't say I blame her...that girl seems annoying as hell. From the clips 
I've seen of "The Real", she needs to tone it down.


----------



## limom

michie said:


> ^Can't say I blame her...that girl seems annoying as hell. From the clips
> I've seen of "The Real", she needs to tone it down.



Been watching the Real, when Tamar is the voice of reason you know things are not right.
Adrienne has a mean/jealous streak to her at time.


----------



## knics33

I saw where Perez Hilton posted this story on facebook... Britney fans _blasted _this chick. The top comments were like "No dumb*ss... she just didn't want to talk with _you_." lol. 

While her story probably is true, this girl is *so* thirsty and D list. SMH.


----------



## legaldiva

Who is Adrienne?  Rob K's ex & a "Cheetah Girl"?  

Whatever.  Bye.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Am I the only one that likes Adrienne? lol.


----------



## limom

BagOuttaHell said:


> Am I the only one that likes Adrienne? lol.



Yep!
Who needs a come up so badly that she would put down a woman who had her struggles?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like her on The Real and her show Empire Girls. But I don't watch The Real religiously.

This tidbit is something she should have kept to herself. She doesn't know. Britney has the most loyal fanbase/stanbase around. The Hive, Monsters and Navy have ZERO on them.


----------



## limom

BagOuttaHell said:


> I like her on The Real and her show Empire Girls. But I don't watch The Real religiously.
> 
> This tidbit is something she should have kept to herself. She doesn't know. Britney has the most loyal fanbase/stanbase around. The Hive, Monsters and Navy have ZERO on them.



Poor thing! She'll recover.... She is just not very gracious...


----------



## knics33

legaldiva said:


> Who is Adrienne?  Rob K's ex & a "Cheetah Girl"?
> 
> Whatever.  Bye.



Agreed!



BagOuttaHell said:


> Am I the only one that likes Adrienne? lol.



Ha I think so BOH


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Agoura Hills, CA. (August 7)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Britney looks like she smells. I know it's mean but it's the first thing that comes to mind when I see candids of her.


----------



## Christchrist

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Britney looks like she smells. I know it's mean but it's the first thing that comes to mind when I see candids of her.



I agree. She has poor hygiene. It's disgusting


----------



## Sternchen

I bet that old raggedy sweater wasn't cheap..


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/12/britney-spears-channels-spirit-gangster-for-shopping-trip/

Britney Spears sports a Spiritual Gangster shirt while doing some shopping on Monday (August 12) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

Earlier in the day, the 31-year-old entertainer donned a different outfit while out and about.

Last week, Britney was spotted showing some love while heading out to a dance studio.

I wish I could take each and every one of you on an #IslandFantasy but until then, take a vacation in a bottle , Britney recently tweeted to promote her fragrance Island Fantasy.


----------



## Sassys

*Britney Spears blew $7million of her $14million conservatorship last year... in fast food chains and bargain stores *


Britney showed her penchant for fast food with receipts from Domino&#8217;s, El Pollo Loco, McDonalds and In-N-Out 

Singer spent just $33,959 on grooming and her wardrobe in 2012 
Her biggest expenses included $500 for a manicure and $3,400 on Christmas lights 
Jamie Spears continues to have conservatorship and has done since 2007 
She is regularly spotted picking up a coffee from Starbucks or stopping off for a treat at McDonalds.

And while she clearly loves a bargain when it comes to clothes and food, Britney Spears managed to spend a whopping $7million last year on one too many good deals.

According toTMZ the star spent around half of her $14million conservatorship back in 2012 on a wide range of items varying from the thrifty, such as a Subway sandwich, to the extravagant - $3, 400 on Christmas lights.

Documents obtained by the website show she spent a total of $6.8million, which included $63.74 at a 99 Cents Plus, $11.92 at Pay 99 Cents Or Less and various receipts from a range of her favourite food chains, including Domino&#8217;s, El Pollo Loco, McDonalds and In-N-Out. 

It wasn&#8217;t all just spent on food though, it&#8217;s reported she spent $33,959 on grooming and wardrobe, which is in fact a small budget for most stars in the public eye.

It doesn&#8217;t however come as much a surprise considering just this week Britney was spotted wearing a top she wore the week before &#8211; showing that fashion really isn&#8217;t a priority for her. 

While much of what the 31-year-old spent her hard-earned cash on was cheap food, she also splashed out on a few extravagant items. 

TMZ reports she spent $500 on a manicure and $1,500 went to Casey Alridge &#8211; the father of her sister Jamie Lynn&#8217;s child. 

The documents also reveal the singer's worth and shows that the conservatorship alone has $36.4million which at this stage doesn&#8217;t include her net worth &#8211; which includes the $68million she made on her last tour and $15million she received for her role on the X Factor. 

Britney&#8217;s father, Jamie, has been conservator of her affairs for almost five years after her life spiralled out of control in 2007. 

A judge handed Mr Spears control of the singer's fortune and almost every other aspect of her life after she had a public meltdown. 

At the height of her problems Britney lost custody of her children, Sean Preston and Jayden James for a long spell which prompted an infamous rant outside Kevin Federline's LA home, resulting in a shaven-headed Britney rampaging with an umbrella.

In January of last year it was reported that her father was considering halting the conservatorship as a special gift to celebrate her upcoming wedding to Jason Trawick. 

Unfortunately the couple never made it down the aisle and Britney never regained control of her money. 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2391254/Britney-Spears-blew-7million-14million-conservatorship-year--fast-food-chains-bargain-stores.html#ixzz2bsoTPg4B


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well, at least it's not drugs...


----------



## limom

Is she feeding entire neighborhoods?


----------



## AEGIS

she didn't 'blow' through anything..she spent 1/2..technically she saved 1/2 of her money


----------



## NicolesCloset

DC-Cutie said:


> Well, at least it's not drugs...



I agree. they will make scandals out of anything


----------



## lostnexposed

I think they're making this a bigger deal than it is. and they talk about how she blew threw her conservatorship money on junk but then refuse to report what the big amounts she's really spending on. eating junk and getting A $350 manicure and spending $3000 on Christmas lights does not add up to 7million. Hell, she could feed a homeless shelter and it still would not amount to 7million.

I really do wish her family would just let her retire. She has more than enough money to support everyone in the family and their kids especially since her Dad has been good about saving and investing it.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

i'm just glad to see she's not crazy Britney anymore, that was sad.


----------



## knasarae

Yea I don't see what the big deal is either. They really didn't list any BIG expense. And yes, we all know Brit is not spending a ton on clothes and stuff like that. Why didn't they report how much money she has to pay KFed's lame a**?

If she was allowed to spend $14 mil and she only spend $7 that's good math imo.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/15/britney-spears-is-feeling-it-in-dance-rehearsals/

Britney Spears grabs brunch at the Corner Bakery with her boyfriend David Lucado on Thursday afternoon (August 15) in Calabasas, Calif.

The 31-year-old entertainer later headed to her dance rehearsals and tweeted about the progress she is making.

Spending some Q T in rehearsals today. 8 count after 8 count #FeelingIt, Britney tweeted.

Britney has also been teasing her new music and has told fans it will be coming much sooner than they think. We surely cannot wait for it!


----------



## bisousx

Kind of shocking that she spent $34k on grooming... like where did it go to? lol


----------



## scarlet555

bisousx said:


> Kind of shocking that she spent $34k on grooming... like where did it go to? lol



Maybe it's pet grooming?


----------



## knics33

She looks good! She has such a good figure. She seems so much more relaxed and at ease since hooking up with her new boyfriend.


----------



## Nathalya

^She does

Does she have full or shared custody of her kids?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bisousx said:


> Kind of shocking that she spent $34k on grooming... like where did it go to? lol



Ditto. She sure didn't spend it on herself....


----------



## knasarae

bisousx said:


> Kind of shocking that she spent $34k on grooming... like where did it go to? lol


 
Lol.  Well she does wear a lot of extensions, bad ones albeit, but.... *shrugs*  And I'm sure when she makes appearances... ok that's all I got! lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Calabasas, California. (August 17)


----------



## sparkle7

That shirt looks awful on her. It is too tight and makes her shoulders look broad. The color looks good on her though.


----------



## Sternchen

Yay for time spent with her boys 

They've gotten so big 

Do they live with Kevin and his new wife?


----------



## lulu212121

Sternchen said:


> Yay for time spent with her boys
> 
> They've gotten so big
> 
> Do they live with Kevin and his new wife?


 
Kevin still has custody if that is what you mean. They seem to be agreeable with the sharing of custody, though. I am not sure she can get them back if she has to be under conservatorship.


----------



## ByeKitty

Must be heartbreaking to not have custody of your own children... At least, for me it would be.
Her boys look good though, I'm confident they receive good care from Kevin (and occasionally Britney of course).


----------



## Sternchen

I do hope that those boys are taken care of well. They seem to be happy and healthy.

I'm sure Britney is a good mother to her boys and it makes me sad that something got in the way of her being able to lead a normal life and have custody of her babies.

I am still convinced that Sam Lufti is behind her mental breakdown.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sam Lufti was a shady guy... However, I don't think he is entirely responsible for her breakdown, I think it's her having been the breadwinner, the "star" since she was 10 years old, never having had another option. That seems like a stifling life path...


----------



## Sternchen

ByeKitty said:


> Sam Lufti was a shady guy... However, I don't think he is entirely responsible for her breakdown, I think it's her having been the breadwinner, the "star" since she was 10 years old, never having had another option. That seems like a stifling life path...



You're right. She was never able to lead the normal life she is probably trying hard to lead now


----------



## ShoreGrl

lulu212121 said:


> Kevin still has custody if that is what you mean. They seem to be agreeable with the sharing of custody, though. I am not sure she can get them back if she has to be under conservatorship.



 That makes me sad. She's clearly trying to so hard to get control of her mental health.  It's disheartening to know that she's still not where she needs to be to get primary custody.


----------



## Bag Fetish

And we know Kevin isn't going to give it up freely.. Mean his cashing days would be over.

I wonder if his spousal support has ended now that he remarried...?


----------



## knasarae

Bag Fetish said:


> And we know Kevin isn't going to give it up freely.. Mean his cashing days would be over.
> 
> I wonder if his spousal support has ended now that he remarried...?



Didn't he get a lump sum when they divorced? I would think the child support would be more beneficial to him that spousal anyway. But that's a good question, I wonder too..


----------



## lostnexposed

Sternchen said:


> I do hope that those boys are taken care of well. They seem to be happy and healthy.
> 
> I'm sure Britney is a good mother to her boys and it makes me sad that something got in the way of her being able to lead a normal life and have custody of her babies.
> 
> *I am still convinced that Sam Lufti is behind her mental breakdown*.



I definitely think he played a big part in it, but it was a combination of everything. He's definitely a creepy, shady guy though...and now word has it that he tried to manipulate Amanda Bynes


----------



## lulu212121

When it comes to Kevin having custody of the boys & getting "paid" to as some may say, I am glad he took over. When she was having her meltdown, I think Kevin was pretty patient with her & her care of the boys, if anyone remembers. 

Kevin isn't the only one in Britney's life that is financially milking her. Even her ex-fiancé did, too. We all know her immediate family does, too. So, I won't hate on Kevin.


----------



## AEGIS

kevin seems to make pretty good looking kids...his kids with both Shari and Brittney are cute


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/23/britney-spears-tweets-sia-about-beautiful-heartbreaking-song/

Britney Spears shows some love while pampering herself at a nail salon on Friday (August 23) in Calabasas, Calif.

The song is both beautiful and heartbreaking @Sia. Evokes SO much emotion every time I hear it, the 31-year-old entertainer tweeted earlier in the week to Sia about a song she is working on. One of the most beautiful songs I have recorded in a LONG time .

Earlier in the week, Britney posted a countdown for a yet undefined All Eyes On Me.


----------



## Nat

The glasses look good on her! Can't wait to hear her new songs.


----------



## Sternchen

She does look good in glasses.

I dunno, "Everytime" makes me sob each time I hear it... I wonder what her new songs will be like


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/24/britney-spears-david-lucado-hold-hands-at-corner-bakery/

Britney Spears shows off her toned legs while heading to the gym on Saturday (August 24) in Calabasas, Calif.

Later in the day, the 31-year-old entertainer was spotted holding hands with her boyfriend David Lucado while heading out for lunch at Corner Bakery.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Encino, CA. (August 25)


----------



## Sasha2012

It must mean a lot knowing that her mother approves of her romantic catch.

Britney Spears was the picture of cool contentment, even in that sweltering blaze, as she stepped out for lunch with both her boyfriend Dave Lucado and her mother Lynne Spears on Saturday.

The trio were certainly comfortable as they headed to the Old Place restaurant in Agoura Hills, California for some down home fare such as beef stew, creamed corn, pot pie and other old-fashioned items.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ch-Everyday-Dave-mom-Lynne.html#ixzz2dbg72jvB


----------



## Sternchen

I like the dress 

I wonder what her new album will be like


----------



## Midge S

The dress is cute, but why does she ALWAYS look like she just pulled some balled up clothes out of the dirty hamper, said "eh, I only wore this the past 3 days, I could wear this again" and threw it on?


----------



## Sasha2012

Britney Spears shows off her toned legs while shopping at the Country Mart on Tuesday (September 3) in Malibu, Calif.

On the same day, the 31-year-old entertainer was spotted spreading the message of Love with her favorite sweatpants.

Over the weekend, Britney stepped out for lunch with her mom Lynne at Old Place Restaurant in Calabasas.

In case you missed it, Miley Cyrus recently compared herself to Britney and Madonna while talking about her controversial performances at the 2013 MTV VMAs.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/03/britney-spears-spreads-love-after-labor-day/


----------



## Sternchen

Look at that pretty smile!!! 

I like her hair pulled back like that. She seems like a very down-to-earth country girl at heart.

I loves me some Brit Brit


----------



## Sasha2012

After an arguably shy stint as an X-Factor judge last year, Britney Spears certainly isn't known for conversational skills.

So perhaps the 31-year-old prefers to communicate in other ways.

Wearing a curve-hugging tight white t-shirt with the slogan 'the bigger the better' Britney appeared to be sending a message to her boyfriend David Lucado on Wednesday - with a large sparkling diamond visible on the design.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ger-better-diamond-T-shirt.html#ixzz2e2krgW3Z


----------



## kittenslingerie

She has too much money and potential to look this way... Im know I'm beating a dead horse.


----------



## Sternchen

Kittens, I have just given up and have started to accept that she just is the way she is.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Sternchen said:


> Kittens, I have just given up and have started to accept that she just is the way she is.



I want to, I really do


----------



## Sternchen

kittenslingerie said:


> I want to, I really do



You can do it! I believe in you  LOL


----------



## valleydolldiva

3 things I want for B Diddy:
1.To invest in a great stylist and keep him/her around 24/7
2.To Marry Happily and regain control of her own affairs
3.(The one I want the MOST...and it's selffish, but admit it...we ALL want this) To Perform on the MTV VMA's circa her "Oops, I did it again days". Nothing but great choreography,  great costuming that DOESNT resemble her now "go to" one piece swim suit with opaque tights and booties.  I wanna see a full out production with unmedicated movement.

Thats all I want for her...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Welp I think when Britney goes to work she uses a stylist. 

I agree with #2.

#3 that ship has sailed.


----------



## Nathalya

valleydolldiva said:


> 3 things I want for B Diddy:
> 1.To invest in a great stylist and keep him/her around 24/7
> 2.To Marry Happily and regain control of her own affairs
> 3.(The one I want the MOST...and it's selffish, but admit it...we ALL want this) To Perform on the MTV VMA's circa her "Oops, I did it again days". Nothing but great choreography,  great costuming that DOESNT resemble her now "go to" one piece swim suit with opaque tights and booties.  I wanna see a full out production with unmedicated movement.
> 
> Thats all I want for her...



#3. Aaah if only! That would be amazing


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> Welp I think when Britney goes to work she uses a stylist.
> 
> I agree with #2.
> 
> #3 that ship has sailed.




My thoughts exactly. Still love Britney, though.


----------



## bisousx

valleydolldiva said:


> 3 things I want for B Diddy:
> 1.To invest in a great stylist and keep him/her around 24/7
> 2.To Marry Happily and regain control of her own affairs
> 3.(The one I want the MOST...and it's selffish, but admit it...we ALL want this) To Perform on the MTV VMA's circa her "Oops, I did it again days". Nothing but great choreography,  great costuming that DOESNT resemble her now "go to" one piece swim suit with opaque tights and booties.  I wanna see a full out production with unmedicated movement.
> 
> Thats all I want for her...



Her parents will see to it that she never has control over her life.

I'd like to see her have just one outing with some friends. Not family member, paid "employee" (her bf) or bodyguard. It looks like they let her out on a daily walk to Starbucks
or church, and it's back to captivity for her.


----------



## Sternchen

The things I wish for Britney:

1. Good health - mental and physical
2. Happiness - to find a partner that is right for her and loves her for _her_ and not for the $$
3. To eventually maybe regain custody of her boys
4. Self confidence


----------



## chowlover2

Sternchen said:


> The things I wish for Britney:
> 
> 1. Good health - mental and physical
> 2. Happiness - to find a partner that is right for her and loves her for _her_ and not for the $$
> 3. To eventually maybe regain custody of her boys
> 4. Self confidence



Amen!


----------



## knasarae

Sternchen said:


> The things I wish for Britney:
> 
> 1. Good health - mental and physical
> 2. Happiness - to find a partner that is right for her and loves her for _her_ and not for the $$
> 3. To eventually maybe regain custody of her boys
> 4. Self confidence


 
Love this!


----------



## Nat

Sternchen said:


> The things I wish for Britney:
> 
> 1. Good health - mental and physical
> 2. Happiness - to find a partner that is right for her and loves her for _her_ and not for the $$
> 3. To eventually maybe regain custody of her boys
> 4. Self confidence


Aw, that's sweet!


----------



## Bentley1

Hard to look at.  She's so sloppy.

She and Jessica Simpson have the same legs.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Bentley1 said:


> Hard to look at.  She's so sloppy.
> 
> *She and Jessica Simpson have the same legs.*



Hadn't noticed that before but you are right. Both have kind of masculine or just large calves.


----------



## Sternchen

knasarae said:


> Love this!





chowlover2 said:


> Amen!



I love Brit and I am certainly rooting for her. I don't think she'll ever be the _old_ Britney, and that's okay. I just hope that she finds happiness / is happy, because that's all that really matters.


----------



## butterfli312

Britney's a bad B***h period. She's always gonna be a legend.

When she brings it she brings it and it'll happen again.

Love,
Her #1 Stan


----------



## Sternchen

and I think she's going to be bringing it soon.

Countdown on her website and a pic of a music video being shot on her FB = new album soooon???


----------



## Sternchen

I don't know how to post a pic from Instagram, but I am soooooooooooooo excited!!!

http://instagram.com/p/d_O8ywm8A3/#


----------



## Nat

Lookin' good!!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/08/britney-spears-flaunts-bikini-body-for-work-*****-video-shoot/

Britney Spears shows off her amazing bikini body on the set of her new music video for Work Bi**h on Sunday (September 8).

Gonna get my tan on in the desert in between shots on the #WorkBitch set today. Its HOT out here people!!!! #desert #heatwave, the 31-year-old singer tweeted along with the video.

PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Britney Spears

The day before, Britney posted a photo of herself on the cameras screen.

Hot day on set  A little dirty, little flirty, danced my a** off. Stoked for tomorrow! she said.


----------



## krissa

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/08/britney-spears-flaunts-bikini-body-for-work-*****-video-shoot/
> 
> Britney Spears shows off her amazing bikini body on the set of her new music video for Work Bi**h on Sunday (September 8).
> 
> Gonna get my tan on in the desert in between shots on the #WorkBitch set today. Its HOT out here people!!!! #desert #heatwave, the 31-year-old singer tweeted along with the video.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Britney Spears
> 
> The day before, Britney posted a photo of herself on the cameras screen.
> 
> Hot day on set  A little dirty, little flirty, danced my a** off. Stoked for tomorrow! she said.


She looks damn good.


----------



## Sternchen

Just saw that bikini picture on her Facebook. Holy moly...


----------



## leeann

Go Britney!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If it is anything like the music from Blackout, Circus and Til the End of the World or whatever that song is called. I am here for it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like Brit but she hasn't been 'on' dance wise for a loooooongggg time. So,I guess her concert will be all about lip syncing and her dancers doing most of the work.


----------



## chantal1922

Looking forward to the new music. I wasn't a fan of her last album.


----------



## Sternchen

7 more days!

I am way too excited, lol


----------



## knics33

Yesss! SO excited for a new Brit album.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Eh, I'll pass on new music from Brit Brit. (I've never been a big fan) but I'm still rooting for her. Her fans are SUPER loyal, I'm sure they would love to see her get it together and bring it.


----------



## Nathalya

Looking forward!


----------



## Sternchen

Been reading online that "Work *****" leaked today - have read it's great 

Anybody hear it yet?


----------



## leeann

Her new song is awful.  As much as I love her, she will never be what she was.


----------



## leeann

Its on z100 every hour on the hour.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I love the song! It's really catchy, perfect for clubs and for dancing. Love it!


----------



## Staci_W

I listened and I'm unsure what I think. It seems like I had tohear her Circus songs a  few times before I really liked them. Maybe this will be the same.


----------



## Murphy47

Dance beat is good. 
Don't think much of the lyrics tho. Since when does being able to say "Work *****" more than a dozen times make it great?


----------



## michie

leeann said:


> Its on z100 every hour on the hour.



Payola. Labels still trying to make hits happen.


----------



## YSoLovely

Her new song jams. Definitely gonna add it to my workout playlist.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love.


----------



## Sternchen

Just had the chance to hear Brit's new tune. I really like it!! It's certainly not what I expected but I can imagine it being played in clubs, on the radio and in the gym.


----------



## Belle49

Where can I hear it? I've looked everywhere and nothing. Gonna check Twitter and see...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Belle49 said:


> Where can I hear it? I've looked everywhere and nothing. Gonna check Twitter and see...



It's on her Vevo.


----------



## Belle49

I heard it and enjoyed it.


----------



## terebina786

I like it. It reminds me of a dance song from years ago. I don't really expect much vocally or lyrically from Britney anyways, just a hot dance track.


----------



## knics33

Loving her new song! I like it the more I listen to it. Go Brit!


----------



## legaldiva

I love the new song, but I am only judging it by my workout playlist standards.  It will be great for my upcoming marathon.


----------



## Sternchen

"How the World Has Changed Since Britney Gave Us Work"

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/how-the-world-has-changed-since-britney-spears-gave-us-work

LOL!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Don't like. But I hope it smashes for her.


----------



## valleydolldiva

Great work out song!...kinda reminds me A LITTLE of "Do Something"....Britney really likes the word "B****".


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I read this on another board:


You wanna hot body
You want a bugatti
You wanna maseratti
You better work *****
You want a lamborghini
Sip martinis
Look hot in a bikini
You better work *****
You wanna live fancy
Live in a big mansion
Party in France

You better work *****
You better work *****
You better work *****


*These sound like instructions for aspiring high price call girls.*

lol.


----------



## michie

That's probably on the wall at The Jenner Communications Office.


----------



## Sternchen

michie said:


> That's probably on the wall at The Jenner Communications Office.



Was just about to post the same exact thing! 

This is what Scott should be listening to!


----------



## lulu212121

Does not even sound like her. 

Good dance song, though.


----------



## chowlover2

michie said:


> That's probably on the wall at The Jenner Communications Office.


----------



## chantal1922

Sternchen said:


> "How the World Has Changed Since Britney Gave Us Work"
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/how-the-world-has-changed-since-britney-spears-gave-us-work
> 
> LOL!



 I am on the fence with the song. I don't love it or hate it. I can see it growing on me tho.


----------



## Sasha2012

Britney Spears announced her Las Vegas residency deal in style on Tuesday. 

The 31-year-old told Good Morning America that she will be performing 50 dates over a two year period at Planet Hollywood Resort & Casino after dramatically landing in Nevada's Mojave desert by helicopter in the early hours of the morning.

'I love it here. The energy here is really, really good,' she said, after being greeted by 1,000 waiting fans - some dressed like the singer's signature schoolgirl look from her Baby One More Time music video.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ounce-Vegas-residency-deal.html#ixzz2fARNKA4D


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really want Britney to WIN!!  She looked a but more relaxed, not as tense or rehearsed.


----------



## Nathalya

She does looks relaxed in that interview. Go Britney!


----------



## terebina786

I NEED to go back to Vegas to see this show. I REALLY do.


----------



## Sternchen

So FREAKING excited!!!! 

Haven't watched the video yet but I am *ULTRA* excited about her Vegas show. I MUST go. I have to.... I will!


----------



## summer2815

Poor thing supposedly threw up in the helicopter.

I am rooting for her, but I worry this is all too much for her to handle.


----------



## michie

summer2815 said:


> I am rooting for her, but I worry this is all too much for her to handle.



Ditto.


----------



## knics33

Go Britney!! So excited for the Vegas stint. She seems relaxed and confident.

I know a lot of people think she's over it and that her team push her to stay in the industry, to continue making music, etc. but I don't think so. I think she genuinely wants to be working - I think she really does love it. Things like The X Factor... maybe not as much, but touring, making music, I think she wants to be in it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Don't like the poster. 

But she has on sunglasses at 4am? 

You better werk *****.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Good for her..


----------



## Sternchen

Poor girl getting sick in the heli. I get sick every single time!


----------



## lulu212121

BagOuttaHell said:


> Don't like the poster.
> 
> *But she has on sunglasses at 4am*?
> 
> You better werk *****.


 
I was questioning that, too. I stuck around this morning to watch her. I thought the surprise was going to be her performing. The Vegas thing was no surprise, that has already been known for a few months. I'm not sure about this. She kept licking her lips & flicking her nails. Not a grueling schedule of 50 shows for 2 years. Did she even interact with the fans out there in the desert? They seemed to have kept the fans penned up & her quite far from them. 

I don't really agree with those who think she wants to be doing this. Again, in her interview she said she just wanted to make enough money to buy a nice house in LA & have kids, family. I think this is all she really has wanted since the 1st marriage.


----------



## knasarae

Aw, I'm really rooting for Brit.  Hope this goes well for her.


----------



## chinableu

Love brit!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/22/britney-spears-iheartradio-festival-presenter-for-miley-cyrus/

Britney Spears flashes a peace sign while backstage at the 2013 iHeartRadio Music Festival on Saturday evening (September 21) at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas, Nev.

The 31-year-old entertainer was in attendance to present a performance from Miley Cyrus at the show. She was seen hugging the nearly naked singer backstage before hitting the stage.

Vegas! Introducing my girl @MileyCyrus at #iHeartRadio in a few shes ready, are yall? Britney tweeted.

FYI: Britney is wearing an Olcay Gulsen jumper, Saint Laurent shoes, and David Yurman earrings.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks good.


----------



## Swanky

Wow, what a comeback from her!! I hope other celebs who've had mental troubles are as successful.

*Britney Spears*

*Ticket Sales Through the Roof*

Exclusive






There  are conflicting reports out about ticket sales for *Britney  Spears*' Vegas concerts ... some are saying sales are disastrously poor  ... Brit's people are saying "it's the best-selling show in the history of  Vegas."  TMZ now has the numbers, and it's pretty clear -- Britney is about  to own Vegas.

Britney will be performing 48 shows a year for the next 2  years -- according to the contract obtained by TMZ.   Tickets are available  now for the first 16 shows.  We've been on dozens of calls with StubHub,  Ticketmaster and Planet Hollywood's box office among others ... and here's what  we're told.

For the first 16 shows ... a total  of* 73,600* tickets were up for sale.  The  number of tickets actually sold is impressive --  *70,242*.  

Of the available,  remaining,* 3,358* tickets,* 2,887* are  in the nosebleed section.

We can't vouch for this being the best selling  show ever in Vegas, but it's definitely up there.

Britney sources have  told us they're actually talking about adding shows, and if that happens Britney  will rake in even more than the $15 mil a year she's already  guaranteed.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2fwXThg6b


----------



## lulu212121

Wow! Those numbers are totally opposite from what the NY Daily News reported. They stated that only the 1st 3 shows were close to being sold out. Idk, Tmz has some shady history of working with celebs for PR.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

My money is on her. She has always been a cash cow. She is playing on weekends in a 4000 capacity venue. This should not be a problem.


----------



## Sternchen

Wow, she looks really good in those pics!

I'm excited for her - I hope that I can figure out how to get to Vegas while she does her shows so I can see her  Need to start planning!


----------



## valleydolldiva

I purchased tickets today for a show in Feb...got good seats however anything BEFORE Feb WAS pretty much Sold out...unless you wanted to watch from across the strip, in a dim lit corner,from atop the stratosphere...for the bargain price of $115.00 a ticket... So, No lie the show is selling well unless they're just crazy witholding tickets.


----------



## HavPlenty

She's under enormous pressure. I'm rooting for her.


----------



## keychain

She looks really good.


----------



## Sasha2012

New video.


----------



## MJDaisy

HavPlenty said:


> She's under enormous pressure. I'm rooting for her.



me too. i want the old britney back!


----------



## Belle49

We got tickets for Feb as well.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great in the new music video..catchy tune.


----------



## AEGIS

my friend is going to see her and i was like why? she's not that good anymore.

he goes

rihanna
beyonce
britney

im gay...i have to go lol


----------



## summer2815

She looks amazing in the video, but I don't get why they still have to make her so sexy.  I wonder how much dancing she will do during her Vegas shows.


----------



## legaldiva

summer2815 said:


> She looks amazing in the video, but I don't get why they still have to make her so sexy. I wonder how much dancing she will do during her Vegas shows.


 
I loved the video.  In the pink dress on a pedastal while circled by sharks?  Seriously.  I loved it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks good in the video. Really good. I did not follow her in her heyday and the only video I have seen is Slave. I am reading the dancing is still not there. I wouldn't know. But this song is just meh. I liked the sound from her last two albums better.


----------



## emilymg

She looks really good in this video!


----------



## pink1

She looks great in the new video!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's my queen.


----------



## Nathalya

She looks great in her new video. Don't like the song that much though...


----------



## scarlet555

I see such sad eyes still... but at least they now have emotions.  Her dancing is a bit better, but nothing compared to the previous queen Britney.  She's got her moves but they are so subtle and if it was anyone else, it would be called a bad video.  She's barely dancing, just jerking to the right and left and walking- I love her still, but she didn't have a voice and was a super performer to make up for it and now...  she is not performing either.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/08/britney-spears-im-definitely-singing-live-in-las-vegas/

Britney Spears shows off her midriff while grabbing a refreshment at CoffeeBean on Monday (October 7) in Thousand Oaks, Calif.

On the same day, the 31-year-old entertainer tweeted Breaking Bads Aaron Paul that she was a fan and would accept his invitation to dance.

Im definitely going to be singing live. I always sing live. It doesnt sound so great all the time, but I do my best, Britney recently told Chicagos 103.5 KISS FM about her upcoming gig in Las Vegas.


----------



## michie

Sasha2012 said:


> *
> 
> Im definitely going to be singing live. I always sing live*. It doesnt sound so great all the time, but I do my best, Britney recently told Chicagos 103.5 KISS FM about her upcoming gig in Las Vegas.



Girl, BYE, with them lies.


----------



## Sternchen

She probably does sing while she's dancing, the mic just isn't always on


----------



## lostnexposed

Sternchen said:


> She probably does sing while she's dancing, the mic just isn't always on



hahaha exactly...and also she usually sings to a backup track...so singing one line here and there, while lip synching the rest isn't exactly hard work


----------



## lostnexposed

and I like her new video just cause it had more dance scenes compared to recent vids and she looks like she's having fun. and the one dance scene where she was wearing pants, it looked like she had a flat/low shoe on compared to heels. I always thought that her wearing heels when dancing was another reason her dancing went down(in addition to her knee). She usually wore sneakers in her first 2 albums and music vids.


----------



## Sternchen

I was excited to see the Dance Pants making a comeback


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/16/britney-spears-tapes-chatty-man-appearance-in-london/

Britney Spears poses with Olympic gold medalist Mo Farah while making an appearance on the Chatty Man show on Wednesday evening (October 16) in London, England.

Long day here in the UK  Cant wait for u all to see what @AlanCarr & I did for @chattyman!! Make sure u tune-in on Friday! the 31-year-old singer tweeted after the taping.

Britneys appearance will be airing on Friday night at 10pm on Channel 4 in the UK!


----------



## chowlover2

She looks good in these pics!


----------



## lostnexposed

OMFG I had to look at the pictures and stare several times. IS THAT LARRY RUDOLPH BEHIND HER? He does NOT look good. Looks like a druggie. I really thought it was a homeless guy at first or something


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Almost anytime I see people commenting on how good she looks I'm like  Really??? But then again, considering how she looks when she's not working I guess anything is an improvement.  

I wish she would leave the dark eye makeup alone, it's not flattering on her at all.


----------



## michie

She looks 15 years older than she is.


----------



## lulu212121

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Almost anytime I see people commenting on how good she looks I'm like  Really??? But then again, considering how she looks when she's not working I guess anything is an improvement.
> 
> I wish she would leave the dark eye makeup alone, it's not flattering on her at all.


 
I know. I think the same thing anymore. Of course she looks good today, she's being "handled".

Another thing, her fake tweets. Like she really posts. She still can't give an interview without being prepped with the questions. She never sounds as excited as her posts.

Larry is creepy. Isn't he behind Miley now?


----------



## Nathalya

What does it mean when you say she is 'handled'. Or that the guy may be her 'handler'?


----------



## ChanelMommy

michie said:


> She looks 15 years older than she is.



THIS. I was taken aback! That one photo-her lips look really thin. Amazing what makeup does to a person. She's still very pretty, but looks older.


----------



## knics33

She's looking good! I am excited for her new album.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's heading towards some of the biggest gigs of her life, and Britney Spears knows that when she takes up residency at Vegas' Hard Rock... all eyes will be watching. 

And she certainly seems to be working hard towards this goal as the 31-year-old diva was spotted looking a bit worse for wear as she left an LA studio after rehearsals wearing salmon-coloured sweatshirt that read rather aptly, 'I Wanna Dance With Somebody.'

Sipping an iced Starbucks coffee, the Toxic singer stood in front of the building wearing the oversized homage to Whitney Houston layered with a tank top and matched with a pair of white trousers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...studio-looking-dishevelled.html#ixzz2iW1OOWSi


----------



## Sasha2012

She was arguably more famous for flashing her toned stomach than for her singing when she first came on the scene in the late Nineties.

And Britney Spears proved that 12 years on and two kids later, she looks just as good as she did back then.

The 31-year-old put her taut tummy on display in a sports bra as she left a dance studio in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sports-bra-dance-rehearsal.html#ixzz2icWraztZ


----------



## Sternchen

Dang, her bod looks great!


----------



## gfairenoughh

whoo hoo! getting vegas ready


----------



## MJDaisy

i love britney but she always has a dim look in her eye...


----------



## michie

MJDaisy said:


> i love britney but she always has a dim look in her eye...



Yes, they're always dead, even when she's smiling.


----------



## Sasha2012

MJDaisy said:


> i love britney but she always has a dim look in her eye...



I used to think she had big pretty brown eyes but now they look dead. It could be the effect from her medication.


----------



## knics33

Her body looks fantastic - Britney has a killer figure.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Good for her. She actually looks like she worked out. Some celebs look like they had orange mocha fraps at the gym.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/27/britney-spears-jaydens-soccer-game-with-kevin-federline/

Britney Spears and her ex-husband Kevin Federline watch their seven-year-old son Jayden James play soccer on Saturday (October 26) in Woodland Hills, Calif.

The 31-year-old singer also brought along her eight-year-old son Sean Preston so he could root for his younger bro at the game.

Britney revealed this week that her next song off her upcoming album Britney Jean will be titled Perfume and will be released on November 5. We cant wait to hear it. The song was written by Sia!


----------



## Sternchen

She looks nice!!

I know her eyes look dim / lifeless sometimes, but considering where Britney was a few years ago I am just glad that she seems to be in a pretty good place right now and not dead.


----------



## basicandorganic

it's definitely the medication 

but either way, she looks great.


----------



## Nathalya

what kind of meds is she taking that causes eyes looking like this?


----------



## michie

Nathalya said:


> what kind of meds is she taking that causes eyes looking like this?



And, how can perform while taking it?


----------



## knics33

She looks great! Her kids are adorable.


----------



## lulu212121

Is it hot or cold? Britney's wearing boots & a turtleneck, while everyone else is in shorts & tank tops?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/20/britney-spears-perfume-lyric-video-watch-now/

Britney Spears shares a romantic kiss with her co-star on the set of her Perfume music video on Tuesday (November 19) in Los Angeles.

On set shooting my Perfume music video! In the meantime, peep the official #PerfumeLyricVideo the 31-year-old entertainer tweeted that day  check out the lyric video below!

So stoked to be working w/@JosephKahn again. Weve had a lot of success together & there is nobody I trust more w/this super personal song. Britney wrote about the director of the video. I made this album specifically for my diehard fans so Im just hoping every song touches you because each one is a piece of me.


----------



## Sternchen

I think Britney looks lovely.

I'm looking forward to her documentary coming out on E! at the end of December.


----------



## Chanel522

No matter what I'll always love Britney.  She's just incredibly like able to me.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Did she gain weight? She looks good! Like the hair color too.


----------



## sanmi

She's glowing with happiness.


----------



## Sternchen

Chanel522 said:


> No matter what I'll always love Britney.  She's just incredibly like able to me.



Same here!

She seems like a really down to earth NICE person.


----------



## Chanel522

Sternchen said:


> Same here!
> 
> She seems like a really down to earth NICE person.




I agree.  You never really see her calling attention to herself anymore which I think shows how much she's learned from having so much fame.  She does it bc it's a good money earner for her, but she doesn't want to be exploited like when she first became famous.  She just seems content now.


----------



## knasarae

Agreed.  I have always rooted for Brit-Brit and will continue to do so.


----------



## knics33

Sternchen said:


> I think Britney looks lovely.
> 
> I'm looking forward to her documentary coming out on E! at the end of December.



Agreed on both .

Another who will always root for Brit - she seems like a genuinely nice and cool chick. Really looking forward to her new album.


----------



## keychain

She looks good.


----------



## Staci_W

Chanel522 said:


> No matter what I'll always love Britney.  She's just incredibly like able to me.



Me too


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/03/britney-spears-britney-jean-record-release-party/

Britney Spears dons a little black dress while celebrating the release of her Britney Jean album at Planet Hollywood Resort & Casino on Tuesday (December 3) in Las Vegas.

In Vegas! Celebrating #BritneyJean & #PieceOfMe with my new Vegas family. , the 32-year-old entertainer tweeted earlier in the day.

If you havent already, go buy Britneys new album Britney Jean now!

In case you didnt know Britneys Vegas show Piece of Me will debut on Friday, December 27!


----------



## justkell

I love Britney and will stan for her till the day I die but her new album is awful. I feel bad saying that since she said this is her most personal album yet, but it's just not good at all.


----------



## LVixen

justkell said:


> I love Britney and will stan for her till the day I die but her new album is awful. I feel bad saying that since she said this is her most personal album yet, but it's just not good at all.




What don't you like about it? Is it really different from her previous ones? Just curious


----------



## Sternchen

justkell said:


> I love Britney and will stan for her till the day I die but her new album is awful. I feel bad saying that since she said this is her most personal album yet, but it's just not good at all.



What is it that you don't like about it? I haven't heard it yet, just curious


----------



## tabasc0

I have to say that I love all the songs on Britney Jean except for a couple of tracks.. Definitely better than her last album.. My favourite tracks are Brightest Morning Star, Passenger, Dont Cry... and the list goes on  *Forever a Britney fan*


----------



## Sternchen

I'll have to listen to those songs tonight, tabasc0! I'm also a forever Britney fan


----------



## Belle49

I'm also LOVING her album except a few songs as well.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/07/britney-spears-gives-advice-on-getting-over-a-breakup/

Britney Spears keeps it comfy while hitting a gym on Friday (December 6) in Westlake Village, Calif.

Earlier in the week, the 32-year-old entertainer sported a little black dress while attending her Britney Jean release party in Las Vegas.

In case you missed it, check out Britney in a teaser for the music video for her new single Perfume!

Just get another guy really quick! I think if you get another boyfriend its really easy to get over it, Britney recently joked about getting over a breakup.

She added, But for real. I think you need a lot of friends around you and you need to go to the movies and have dinner dates with your girlfriends. Yeah, I think thats important.


----------



## AshTx.1

My sister and I have tickets to see Britney in Vegas in February. I am hoping that  she will put on an amazing show!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Who's the guy with her? Her trainer?


----------



## Sternchen

AshTx.1 said:


> My sister and I have tickets to see Britney in Vegas in February. I am hoping that  she will put on an amazing show!



You lucky duck!! I wish I could go


----------



## gfairenoughh

I really like her new album!! I cant wait to see her in Vegas!


----------



## AshTx.1

Sternchen said:


> You lucky duck!! I wish I could go


My sister got tickets for us.  I can't wait!


----------



## pinkzebra10

I'm seeing her in February too!


----------



## AshTx.1

pinkzebra10 said:


> I'm seeing her in February too!


Cool!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/09/britney-spears-a-baby-girl-will-make-me-feel-less-alone/

*Britney Spears: A Baby Girl Will Make Me Feel Less Alone*

Britney Spears looks beautiful on the cover of InStyles January 2014 issue, on newsstands December 13.

Here is what the 32-year-old singer had to share with the mag:

On wanting to have a baby girl: I would like to be busy the first couple of years, but then I would really like to have another baby, a girl. I think she would be like a mini-me. I think its going to be crazy. Im not going to feel as alone in the world anymore. Im going to feel like I have a second person, like, thats me.

On her skin care: I just bought the new Shiseido face wash and moisturizer. I have no problem trying new brands. A doctor I see, [Beverly Hills plastic surgeon] Dr. [Raj] Kanodia, does fun stuff to me sometimes  Ive had lip injections before. He has this peptide-based face-care product; its green and slimy, and you mix it together and put it on your face. It does wonders. You leave it on overnight. Can you tell I love skin care?

On the most challenging part of being a parent: As a mom, you have all these situations you go through, and youre like, What is going on? Is this normal? Is this a phase? Or what is this? and then you feel silly for asking questions because you think, Im a mom, Im supposed to know these things, but you dont. Youre human. To be honest, I wish I had more mom friends.

FYI: Britney is wearing a Dior dress and a Zoe Chicco necklace.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/10/britney-spears-perfume-video-premiere-watch-now/

Check out Britney Spears belting out her song &#8220;Perfume&#8221; in this brand new music video!

&#8220;So excited to share the #PerfumeVideoPremiere w u all&#8221; the 32-year-old entertainer tweeted. &#8220;Yay! #PerfumeVideoPremiere&#8221; Brit added later about the vid, which co-stars model Alexander Kjellevik.

She&#8217;s been retweeting and replying to fans thanking them for the compliments!

&#8220;Perfume&#8221; is directly off of Britney&#8216;s latest album Britney Jean, which is currently available to purchase &#8211; be sure to grab your copy in case you don&#8217;t already own it!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Music is good. Her so called vocals sound great. She looks fantastic.  Different type of music for her. But, eh...


----------



## scarlet555

My poor Britney, I love you but... These lyrics are horrid and the song is so mediocre, I cringe....  'I mark my territory?'  Yikes...  I'm glad some of you like this stuff...


----------



## CobaltBlu

I just saw her on an ancient Will and Grace. she was hilarious! I wish her all the best.


----------



## Sternchen

I haven't heard the new song yet - just a small snippet on iTunes. I'll have to wait until tonight to hear it.


----------



## lulu212121

scarlet555 said:


> My poor Britney, I love you but... These lyrics are horrid and the song is so mediocre, I cringe.... * 'I mark my territory?'*  Yikes...  I'm glad some of you like this stuff...





I know, I cringed, too. 


She sounds lonely in that interview.


----------



## Belle49

LOVE THIS


----------



## NicolesCloset

scarlet555 said:


> My poor Britney, I love you but... These lyrics are horrid and the song is so mediocre, I cringe....  'I mark my territory?'  Yikes...  I'm glad some of you like this stuff...



Yes the line 'Mark my territory' is just.a turn off to me. I'm guessing she's the other woman....


----------



## sanmi

she sounds so lonely and pitiful. hope she's not


----------



## justkell

Her new album only sold 105,000 copies in its first week, yikes. She landed at #4 on the Billboard charts. Even Kelly Clarkson's x-mas album, which has been out for a few weeks, beat her. This is the first time an album of hers hasn't debuted at #1, not including the greatest hits album.


----------



## Belle49

http://perezhilton.com/2013-12-21-b...jean-documentary-las-vegas-choreography-video

That's my girl


----------



## Sternchen

Oh yes yes yes!

I can't wait for this documentary 

I probably won't be able to see her Las Vegas show - but I pray a miracle will happen  ...or maybe she will tour again in Germany relatively soon


----------



## Staci_W

NicolesCloset said:


> Yes the line 'Mark my territory' is just.a turn off to me. I'm guessing she's the other woman....


 

Shar Jackson?  IDK Perfume made me think it might be about her and Kevin when they first started dating. How quickly we forget, she was the other woman. Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge fan, but our girl Brittney was in the wrong back then.


----------



## lovelly

i kinda like the new song


----------



## Belle49

Show just started


----------



## Belle49

Her body is bangin


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fabulous in this documentary. The show looks like it's gonna be good.


----------



## lanasyogamama

My husband keeps insisting that they are 'narrow-fying' her.  I can't decide.


----------



## pinkzebra10

Narrow-fying?


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> My husband keeps insisting that they are 'narrow-fying' her.  I can't decide.



What is narrow fying?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Like they made the whole frame narrower to make her look thin.  Look, he makes up words, lol.


----------



## PJ86

lanasyogamama said:


> Like they made the whole frame narrower to make her look thin. * Look, he makes up words, lol.*



love it.


----------



## Sternchen

I hope I can find the documentary online!!


----------



## Sternchen

Just watched the documentary online. I loved it!!

She seems like such a nice, sweet and normal person. Her dad is hilarious!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sternchen said:


> She seems like such a nice, sweet and normal person. Her dad is hilarious!



yes I found her very likeable.


----------



## summer2815

There has been talk on here in regards to her being overly medicated and looking almost dead in the eyes.  I was pleasantly surprised to see how lively she was during the documentary.  She comes across as such a sweet person IRL.  It was really great to see. 

Also loved to know she is going back to dancing!  She always had great dancing skills!

Wishing her all the best!  I really would love to see the show.


----------



## Belle49

Her little ones are so in awe of her it's so cute to watch


----------



## Sternchen

Belle49 said:


> Her little ones are so in awe of her it's so cute to watch



That melted my heart! How both of them were standing there with their mouths open, watching their mama floating / flying.

"Everytime" is always a tear jerker for me, so... you know, lol


----------



## Nathalya

I want to see this documentaire!


----------



## Sassys

Loved her Dad and his duc tape lmao


----------



## Belle49

Sassys said:


> Loved her Dad and his duc tape lmao




OMG Right? so presh!
Redneck Air


----------



## krissa

lanasyogamama said:


> My husband keeps insisting that they are 'narrow-fying' her.  I can't decide.



They are elongating her. I thought that was her body until I saw an article about them using this technique. Weird.


----------



## kirsten

I just watched the show. Her body looks amazing and her boys are too precious.


----------



## Nathalya

Just saw the documentary. Her boys are so cute and her dad is hilarious with his duct tape.
I love how she still is a humble person.


----------



## wordpast

I'm watching now:

I'm surprised by how coherent and lively she seems!  She must really hate the paparazzi and formal interviews, and/or maybe her medication has been reduced or they found the perfect mix or whatever, but she actually has a fun little personality.

Her bod looks great.

I'm sure one of the best things that ever happened to herin recent years was her dad getting conservatorship, he seems great. 

I really want to go and see the Vegas show!


----------



## Sternchen

Britney's show in Vegas started yesterday.

Did anybody go?


----------



## Northergirl

Sternchen said:


> Britney's show in Vegas started yesterday.
> 
> Did anybody go?



I just watched a 1 min. video from her Vegas show. She put no effort into her dance routine and she was absolutely lip synching.


----------



## berrydiva

Northergirl said:


> I just watched a 1 min. video from her Vegas show. She put no effort into her dance routine and she was absolutely lip synching.



She always lip syncs.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Britney has done the same sad so-called dance moves since her Onyx Hotel tour. Her backup dancers and theatrics really make the show. She just stands there...


----------



## AshTx.1

I don't know... in the documentary, it looked like she was dancing more than she has in years. I guess when the reviews come out, we will know.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

The documentary looks great.  It's SO nice to see her alive again and not all zonked out.


----------



## Sternchen

I saw a very short video and I thought she danced well? Much more moving than we have seen in the past few years


----------



## knics33

Pandoravuitton said:


> The documentary looks great.  It's SO nice to see her alive again and not all zonked out.



Yeah she looked great and her personality was back in the documentary. Definitely a completely different vibe from the For the Record documentary she made several years back for MTV. She seemed very happy and content. Her dancing was on point too! I would love to see her in Vegas.


----------



## Nathalya

She used to be such a great dancer, now she's kinda stiff


----------



## Sternchen

Not sure if this will work, but....







From Brit's Instagram 

She wrote:

"LOL looks like I'm not the only one who knew that daddy needed some more duck tape for Xmas!"

http://instagram.com/p/iepnzHG8P0/

Too funny!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her dancing was lethargic in the opening number. IMO. I want her to do well.


----------



## Sternchen

I haven't been able to find any youtube videos that are longer than about 60 seconds. Maybe I can find some videos on other sites.

For me: I'm just glad she's alive after all she went through years ago. Life changes people, and I think it really did change her. She seemed like her happy and perky self in the documentary. I think she's really excited about this stint in Vegas


----------



## DC-Cutie

When she's just living her life around her family, she seems very relaxed. But when it time for her to work, she gets really stiff.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I saw the opening number in full on DListed.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Her dancing is great in rehearsals, then all stiff when it's time to perform live.  =(  I guess her confidence is gone but I still love her!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

DC-Cutie said:


> Britney has done the same sad so-called dance moves since her Onyx Hotel tour. Her backup dancers and theatrics really make the show. She just stands there...



This!
The snip I saw was painful to watch. They did some creative editing to cover up her lack of enthusiasm and dance skills.
She's just not 'there'. 
Hard to imagine people would pay to this:weird:


----------



## Nathalya

Pandoravuitton said:


> Her dancing is great in rehearsals, then all stiff when it's time to perform live.  =(  *I guess her confidence is gone* but I still love her!



This could be a reason yes as she got sooo much bad critic these last years on her performing.


----------



## Staci_W

http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/84455423.html


Here is some videos from her Vegas show yesterday


----------



## Staci_W

I'm not saying she's fat, because she most certainly is not by everyday standards, but she is chubby for a half naked Vegas performance. You would think that her body would be so much tighter if she was getting ready for this show. Is this just me? This is not her best body IMO.


----------



## Nathalya

Chubby no, muscled yes.


----------



## knics33

Staci_W said:


> I'm not saying she's fat, because she most certainly is not by everyday standards, but she is chubby for a half naked Vegas performance. You would think that her body would be so much tighter if she was getting ready for this show. Is this just me? This is not her best body IMO.



Chubby???? I think she looks great! 

Just watched the videos - I think she did good! She definitely was stiffer at the opening acts, but on some of the performances she definitely looked like old Britney! To her credit, I wasn't completely in love with some of the choreography. I remember her saying she got all new choreographers in the documentary. IDK, some of it seemed stiff to me. Like, even the dancers looked somewhat stiff in some of the performances. It was the opening night, though. I saw her for the femme fatale tour and she seems more confident this go round for sure.


----------



## pursegrl12

I get the chubby comment but I just think we're all trying to compare her body and dancing to a circa 1999 Britney.. She will never be like that again. I do like Britney but man I just don't think her dancing was good like at all. JMO


----------



## Sternchen

Yup, she'll never be 1999 Britney again. She's no longer a teenager, she's had 2 children... most people's bodies just don't work like that 

I watched some of the videos and I think her dancing was pretty good! I was happy with it


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't think this is her best body, but I think she hasn't had her best body since before she had kids. Unfortunately, she just has a stocky body frame that has no curves so she never looks as good as someone that is fit but still has curves, IMO. 

I have never seen her in concert so I would totally spend the $40-$60 (whatever the cheaper seats are) to go see her in Vegas. Not sure I would spring for the more expensive seats, but maybe. It looks like a good show entertainment wise - the dancers, different sets, etc., even if she lip syncs.


----------



## Midge S

Staci_W said:


> http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/84455423.html
> 
> 
> Here is some videos from her Vegas show yesterday


  I admittedly have always thought she was mediocre so maybe my opinion doesn't matter but if that is a fair representation of her show it's terrible.   Awful choreography, terrible staging and it looks like her costumer borrowed a couple of outfits from Madonna's Blonde Ambition tour.    The dancing is terrible all around, it's as if Brittany's only half finishing the moves.  (Which I think has been the case the last 2 or 3 tours).     She looks fit definitely, but those outfits are doing nothing for her figure.  

I've said this before, but i just wish everyone would let the poor girl retire.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

IMO her body is fine. But none of the costumes I saw were flattering. Who designed them?


----------



## bisousx

Staci_W said:


> I'm not saying she's fat, because she most certainly is not by everyday standards, but she is chubby for a half naked Vegas performance. You would think that her body would be so much tighter if she was getting ready for this show. Is this just me? This is not her best body IMO.



Her heart's not into it anymore... You were a competitor, know how much discipline it takes to have a ripped body, lol. You have to really want to be fit to put in that much work.


----------



## Staci_W

knics33 said:


> Chubby???? I think she looks great!


 

Like I said not chubby by normal standards, but when you consider that she is dancing half naked headlining a Vegas show. I was watching some of her earlier performances. Her body has the ability to look so much better.


----------



## Staci_W

bisousx said:


> Her heart's not into it anymore... You were a competitor, know how much discipline it takes to have a ripped body, lol. You have to really want to be fit to put in that much work.


 
You would think that needing to wear those costumes and scrutinized by millions would be enough of a push for her. I know it would for me. Plus all the dancing she would need to be doing for the show and rehearsals would be a great workout. I just don't get it.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

She looks a lot better than she did pre Vegas Tour but yes, she's not as fit as she could be.  Her arms aren't even tone, she used to have such nice arms!  She still looks great but not wow I want her body great.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/01...nd-david-lucado-during-new-years-eve-concert/

*Britney Spears Ties Up Boyfriend David Lucado During New Year's Eve Concert!*

Britney Spears walks her boyfriend David Lucado around the stage on a leash during her Piece of Me show at Planet Hollywood Resort & Casino on New Years Eve (December 31) in Las Vegas, Nev.

The 32-year-old entertainer also reportedly suffered a wardrobe malfunction during the performance when her back-up dancers couldnt zip of one of her costumes in time. Brit handled it like a pro and kept dancing, as you can see in the video below.

Got some fun surprises planned for the show tonight whos ringing in the New Year with me tonight? Britney tweeted before the show.


----------



## berrydiva

Brit looks great.  That wig is a no.


----------



## bisousx

Staci_W said:


> You would think that needing to wear those costumes and scrutinized by millions would be enough of a push for her. I know it would for me. Plus all the dancing she would need to be doing for the show and rehearsals would be a great workout. I just don't get it.



Ok, just saw her stage photos... I totally see your point. She doesn't write her own songs, barely sings and dances... It probably wouldn't be that difficult for her to eat well and get some more cardio in. I still think she's being forced into performing, hence her lack of interest in being in shape (or dancing like others have said).


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think she actually wrote a lot on this album, which I was surprised to hear. Even if she doesn't dance like she used to, I still want to see this show. It looks pretty cool and I'll always love me some Britney.


----------



## GOALdigger

yea me too  i just want to see it for the theatrics britney doesn't even need to be there.


----------



## Nathalya

She looked more happy, alive and here in this world in the documentary than on stage.


----------



## pursegrl12

Nathalya said:


> She looked more happy, alive and here in this world in the documentary than on stage.



Yeah, she was 10 times better in the documentary. Her body looked alot better too.


----------



## SophiaLee

Is that a wig? Or did she laser her hairline? It looks really weird.


----------



## leeann

She doesn't seem to really dance at all, just kind of walks around waving her arms a little.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/08/britney-spears-peoples-choice-awards-2014-with-david-lucado/

Britney Spears shows off her award backstage in the press room at the 2014 Peoples Choice Awards held at the Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on Wednesday (January 8) in Los Angeles.

The 32-year-old singer won the award for Favorite Pop Artist at the show!

Britney was joined at the show by her boyfriend David Lucado. It was their first time attending a red carpet event together as a couple.

Excited for tonight! Feeling so thankful to be nominated for a few @peopleschoice choice awards. Make sure u watch tonight at 9/8c on CBS , Britney tweeted before the show.

FYI: Britney is wearing a Mikael D dress, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes, a Kotur bag, and Broken English jewelry.


----------



## chowlover2

I think she looks great! I love the dress, shoes, and her eyes have life.


----------



## scarlet555

She's looking good and fresh at people's choice!


----------



## bisousx

I like her dress. Something about her hair makes her look like a retired Vegas showgirl.


----------



## Sternchen

She is sooo pretty!!  I am happy she won


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks great..even the ultra blond hair. She looks happy & alive


----------



## Brandless

chowlover2 said:


> I think she looks great! I love the dress, shoes, and her eyes have life.




I agree. That was what I noticed last night, her eyes


----------



## kittenslingerie

She truly looks great at the award show. I actually love the hair on her!


----------



## knics33

Looking good! Love her dress. Glad she won.


----------



## knasarae

Aw, I hope she's doing well.  She looks good.


----------



## Sternchen

I just saw a video of her accepting the award. She seemed genuinely happy


----------



## leeann

That blonde color is hideous!  Why do her and Jessica Simpson think that looks good?


----------



## ShoreGrl

She looks really good. There seems to be more life in her eyes.


----------



## AshTx.1

She looks so pretty!


----------



## michie

I'm not seeing any of that...


----------



## pixiejenna

She looks really good but I hate to say it I don't see the spark in her eyes you guys are her smiles look pretty forced imo. 

Has anyone here seen her vegas show yet?


----------



## chowlover2

pixiejenna said:


> She looks really good but I hate to say it I don't see the spark in her eyes you guys are her smiles look pretty forced imo.
> 
> Has anyone here seen her vegas show yet?


I think there is much more of a spark in her eyes than when she was promoting Idol with Simon Cowell. I remember her on Kimmel and thought she looked like a zombie. A big improvement since those days. Here's to hoping she finds some happiness with the new boyfriend, she really deserves it.


----------



## Starlett309

Her makeup and hair looked great to me. Her smile looked forced though...and how uncomfortable did her "boyfriend" look?! Do people really believe they are together or us he another "minder" hired to watch her?


----------



## AshTx.1

pixiejenna said:


> She looks really good but I hate to say it I don't see the spark in her eyes you guys are her smiles look pretty forced imo.
> 
> Has anyone here seen her vegas show yet?



Not yet but I have tickets for February.


----------



## pixiejenna

chowlover2 said:


> I think there is much more of a spark in her eyes than when she was promoting Idol with Simon Cowell. I remember her on Kimmel and thought she looked like a zombie. A big improvement since those days. Here's to hoping she finds some happiness with the new boyfriend, she really deserves it.



She dose look better than her Idol days but still doesn't look all there yet too me.



AshTx.1 said:


> Not yet but I have tickets for February.



Please let us know how it is. I want to go SO badly but don't want to spend the money kwim especially since the shows are weekends only when rooms are even more expensive.  I need to figure out my budget for the year and see if I can work it out.


----------



## mcb100

The one thing I can say about Britney is that reguardless of people's complaints about lack of passion, dancing, abs, whatever, I have always thought that she has a really really pretty face. She will never need to have any surgeon touch her face, I've always thought her facial features were cute especially in that recent photo.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Re: People's Choice. Nope. She has that anxiety look she gets when she has to do a red carpet and present herself before the media. Nervous and forced. I don't know why they make her do it.

The hair looks horrible and the makeup ages her terribly. I rather see pics of her going to the grocery store. She looks better. JMO.


----------



## bisousx

mcb100 said:


> The one thing I can say about Britney is that reguardless of people's complaints about lack of passion, dancing, abs, whatever, I have always thought that she has a really really pretty face. She will never need to have any surgeon touch her face, I've always thought her facial features were cute especially in that recent photo.
> [/IMG]



She's had her nose and boobs done (and removed) before, and recently admitted in some magazine to using fillers lol. But I agree, Britney's always had a cute all American look that's complemented by her sweet personality.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I have always liked Brit however like many I wondered about whether she had passion for the industry still because she always looks so anxious when on camera and like she would rather be anywhere else. After watching her doc that aired recently though she seemed excited to be doing her show in Vegas. I think she does really enjoy the business but something in her must get anxious or scared when she is in front of people its like she doesnt have much confidence in herself anymore. I use to think maybe she would be better off retiring but I dont know now after watching her documentary,  maybe working and doing shows helps her keep going.


----------



## Chanel522

I don't love the dress, but she looks beautiful and even though I'm not a big fan of the overly blonde hair, somehow Britney pulls it off and still looks great.  So glad to see her looking happy and healthy


----------



## Sasha2012

She is dancing most nights in her new Las Vegas show, which she kicked off two weeks ago.

And Britney Spears is in fantastic shape as a result of all that on stage exercise.

So the singer is keen to show off her body at the moment  even if that means forgetting her skirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-skirt-just-pair-leggings.html#ixzz2q42YHj5G


----------



## lulu212121

Her bodyguard is always close.


----------



## AshTx.1

pixiejenna said:


> She dose look better than her Idol days but still doesn't look all there yet too me.
> 
> 
> 
> Please let us know how it is. I want to go SO badly but don't want to spend the money kwim especially since the shows are weekends only when rooms are even more expensive.  I need to figure out my budget for the year and see if I can work it out.



I will definitely report back after I see the show.


----------



## Sasha2012

lulu212121 said:


> Her bodyguard is always close.



That's her boyfriend/handler.



Britney Spears is due to start the second leg of her Las Vegas residency in about two weeks.

But it seems the 32-year-old megastar is putting herself under immense pressure to keep in tip top shape throughout the gruelling work schedule.

The Circus singer was seen looking exhausted as she left a dance studio in Lose Angeles on Monday, with her boyfriend of nine months, David Lucado.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-leg-Las-Vegas-residency.html#ixzz2qR9rrjIu


----------



## lulu212121

Sasha2012 said:


> That's her boyfriend/handler.
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears is due to start the second leg of her Las Vegas residency in about two weeks.
> 
> But it seems the 32-year-old megastar is putting herself under immense pressure to keep in tip top shape throughout the gruelling work schedule.
> 
> The Circus singer was seen looking exhausted as she left a dance studio in Lose Angeles on Monday, with her boyfriend of nine months, David Lucado.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-leg-Las-Vegas-residency.html#ixzz2qR9rrjIu


No, I was talking about the bald one that is always with her. He's here, at the awards shows, probably even the bathroom!!!


----------



## Nathalya

For some reason her look in the second pic scares me.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/22/britney-spears-i-cant-wait-to-go-back-to-vegas-next-friday/

Britney Spears dons a cool pair of sunglasses while doing some shopping on Robertson on Wednesday (January 22) in West Hollywood, Calif.

Cant wait to get back to Vegas next week for my next #PieceOfMe Show! the 32-year-old entertainer tweeted on the same day.

Over the weekend, Britney was spotted grabbing some books at Barnes & Noble with her two boys  Sean Preston and Jayden James.

In case you havent checked out Britneys show Piece of Me, buy your tickets now!


----------



## Sternchen

....as always, I will be ignoring the shoes.

I think she looks _okay_. Would look better if her hair were down or brushed back nicely into a pony tail


----------



## lanasyogamama

Is her show getting good reviews?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/24/britney-spears-talks-adjusting-to-new-life-in-vegas-magazine/

Britney Spears keeps it futuristic sexy on the cover of Vegas magazines Winter 2014 issue, out on newsstands now!

Heres what the 32-year-old entertainer had to share with the mag:

On how age has influenced her career: Im older, obviously, and I think Im probably a little bit wiser, but Im way less fearless.

On how she separates the role of being a mother and a performer: When Im being a mom, Im mom all the way. Im worried all the time and always thinking about what we should be doing and should not be doing. But when I am onstage, its like my therapy time. I get to be this person that Im really not. Its a way to get out of my own head and have some fun.

On adjusting to her new life in Vegas: Its a grueling scheduleI think Ill be able to live a normal life with my kids. I will have some nights where Ill come back to L.A after the show and some when Ill stay over in Las Vegas.

For more on Britney, visit Vegasmagazine.com!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

she looks nice!


----------



## AshTx.1

I don't know what they did with Photoshop to the first picture, but it doesn't look like her at all.


----------



## Swanky

She looks great, but not like her.  New teeth?


----------



## kittenslingerie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She looks great, but not like her.  New teeth?



Britney has always had my favorite teeth, and they don't look any different. I think its a bad a pic of her or weird photoshopping.


----------



## Sternchen

I don't think she's changed her teeth either. I think the editing in her first photo is a bit... different.


----------



## Swanky

Yea, it's the 1st photo where they look different to me. Odd.


----------



## Bag Fetish

looks like a blonde very young Shania Twain in that first pic


----------



## AshTx.1

So I saw Britney in Vegas on February 1. My sister and I went together. Our seats were in section 204 which weren't bad seats, but they weren't the closest. So I wasn't able to see Britney 's facial expressions or anything. There wasn't a big screen that showed her close up. The Big screen was playing graphics and stuff. I have been a fan of Britney since Baby One More Time. I still had a blast even though I wasn't super close. 

I thought the show was worth our four hour drive from my sister's house in California. Not to mention, I traveled from my home in Texas to visit my sister there in CA! Lady gaga was there. They spotlighted her when she took her seat and everyone went nuts. So being a Britney fan for so long, I knew she wouldn't sing live. But it did surprise me that she hardly sang along to the track, even during the slow songs. When she did Everytime, the only thing I heard live was when she sighed. Perfume sounded exactly like the track on her album. My sister swore she heard Britney singing along to some songs, but I don't remember. 

The choreography for Oops, Baby One More Time, and Slave were all different from the old dances. I was VERY Impressed with her dancing in Me Against the Music. She really danced HARD!  When she spoke in the Mic, she sounded very classic Britney. "How ya feeling?" She was giggly and really sounded like she wanted to be there and was having fun. She talked a few times to introduce songs and to see if we were having fun 

She danced well. Nothing looked stiff or lazy. she really seemed to enjoy herself. She blew a kiss to Lady gaga onstage.

She had her Oops catsuit on display behind a glass case. It was outside the doors before you walked in. Also her waitress outfit from Toxic and her little black and white dress from Star Search!

My favorites were MATM because of the dancing and Circus because she had a fiery ring up there and lots of pyro which looked awesome. She opened with Work B@tch and closed with TTWE. So glad I was able to be there!


----------



## abqgirl10

I was at the show on Feb 1st too. 
I wondered what all the commotion was when that lady came out. I had no idea it was Lady Gaga. I wish I had remembered to bring my binoculars.


----------



## Sternchen

Aw man, I wish I could go to a Britney show!!


----------



## knics33

Thanks for the review AshTx.1! I would love to see Brit in Vegas. I saw her on the Femme Fatale tour and it was _awesome_.


----------



## kittenslingerie

AshTx.1 said:


> So I saw Britney in Vegas on February 1. My sister and I went together. Our seats were in section 204 which weren't bad seats, but they weren't the closest. So I wasn't able to see Britney 's facial expressions or anything. There wasn't a big screen that showed her close up. The Big screen was playing graphics and stuff. I have been a fan of Britney since Baby One More Time. I still had a blast even though I wasn't super close.
> 
> I thought the show was worth our four hour drive from my sister's house in California. Not to mention, I traveled from my home in Texas to visit my sister there in CA! Lady gaga was there. They spotlighted her when she took her seat and everyone went nuts. So being a Britney fan for so long, I knew she wouldn't sing live. But it did surprise me that she hardly sang along to the track, even during the slow songs. When she did Everytime, the only thing I heard live was when she sighed. Perfume sounded exactly like the track on her album. My sister swore she heard Britney singing along to some songs, but I don't remember.
> 
> The choreography for Oops, Baby One More Time, and Slave were all different from the old dances. I was VERY Impressed with her dancing in Me Against the Music. She really danced HARD!  When she spoke in the Mic, she sounded very classic Britney. "How ya feeling?" She was giggly and really sounded like she wanted to be there and was having fun. She talked a few times to introduce songs and to see if we were having fun
> 
> She danced well. Nothing looked stiff or lazy. she really seemed to enjoy herself. She blew a kiss to Lady gaga onstage.
> 
> She had her Oops catsuit on display behind a glass case. It was outside the doors before you walked in. Also her waitress outfit from Toxic and her little black and white dress from Star Search!
> 
> My favorites were MATM because of the dancing and Circus because she had a fiery ring up there and lots of pyro which looked awesome. She opened with Work B@tch and closed with TTWE. So glad I was able to be there!



Were people at the show dressed up? Curious since it is a Las Vegas show, wondering if I'd wear a dress or not?


----------



## kittenslingerie

Britney went back brunette from twitter:


----------



## terebina786

She looks weird in the mirror...


----------



## Vidarose

Her reflection in the mirror seems so empty and devoid of any authentic emotion. It's quite sad to see.


----------



## Chanel522

She looks fine IMO...just tired and kind of doing a forced smile.


----------



## abqgirl10

kittenslingerie said:


> Were people at the show dressed up? Curious since it is a Las Vegas show, wondering if I'd wear a dress or not?



Almost everyone was really dressed up. Women in nice dresses and heels. I wore jeans and felt a bit like a slob.


----------



## AshTx.1

kittenslingerie said:


> Were people at the show dressed up? Curious since it is a Las Vegas show, wondering if I'd wear a dress or not?



Oh yes. 95% of the ladies were wearing dresses.


----------



## knics33

Love the brunette! I also think she looks fine. Lol I think people read way too much into Britney's eyes/expressions.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She looks great, but not like her.  New teeth?


I'm thinking the same thing .I had to re look at the picture of her mouth.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's been looking great..rooting for her!


----------



## ByeKitty

Vidarose said:


> Her reflection in the mirror seems so empty and devoid of any authentic emotion. It's quite sad to see.



She looks drugged... She probably has medication for whatever she was diagnosed with years ago (bipolar?)


----------



## Sasha2012

She gave fans quite a shock on Saturday by posting a photo to her Facebook page which shows her with brown hair.

And Britney Spears proved her brunette locks are not a wig but rather here to stay  at least for the time-being  the following day.

The pop star was spotted enjoying an outing with her sons and her boyfriend in Thousand Oaks on Sunday, while wearing her transformed tresses in a high ponytail.

read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-father-figure-status-holds-Seans-hand.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks older. Not old. But older.


----------



## Chanel522

I think she just looks really tired.  Like really really tired.


----------



## Staci_W

That entire outfit needs to go in the trash.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Staci_W said:


> That entire outfit needs to go in the trash.


I was noticing the holes and the small tears in the sweatshirt.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> She gave fans quite a shock on Saturday by posting a photo to her Facebook page which shows her with brown hair.
> 
> And Britney Spears proved her brunette locks are not a wig but rather here to stay &#8211; at least for the time-being &#8211; the following day.
> 
> The pop star was spotted enjoying an outing with her sons and her boyfriend in Thousand Oaks on Sunday, while wearing her transformed tresses in a high ponytail.
> 
> read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-father-figure-status-holds-Seans-hand.html


She's been carrying this tired, vacant look for a while now. Ever since the breakdown. It seems to be one of the most frequent comments made about Britney. If its that obvious from photos, I can only imagine what she's like in real life. She also seems to always have handlers around. I hope she's protecting her assets. She seems like an easy mark for vultures...and vultures can be both inside and outside the inner circle. Where is her mom?


----------



## bisousx

Tivo said:


> She's been carrying this tired, vacant look for a while now. Ever since the breakdown. It seems to be one of the most frequent comments made about Britney. If its that obvious from photos, I can only imagine what she's like in real life. She also seems to always have handlers around. I hope she's protecting her assets. She seems like an easy mark for vultures...and vultures can be both inside and outside the inner circle. Where is her mom?



She's not allowed to do anything on her own let alone make financial decisions. (I think she petitioned awhile ago, it was denied). It honestly makes me sad that I never see her having fun with girlfriends or hang out with regular people who aren't handlers. I'm positive her bf is a handler as well. Her mom doesn't care... I'd categorize her mom and dad right alongside those Hollywood vultures.


----------



## Tivo

bisousx said:


> She's not allowed to do anything on her own let alone make financial decisions. (I think she petitioned awhile ago, it was denied). It honestly makes me sad that I never see her having fun with girlfriends or hang out with regular people who aren't handlers. I'm positive her bf is a handler as well. Her mom doesn't care... I'd categorize her mom and dad right alongside those Hollywood vultures.


Omg. That is so awful. Notice in pictures how everyone around her seems to be enjoying themselves  except her. They are sucking the life right out of her.


----------



## knics33

I think her dad is a good man from what I have seen... he seems to genuinely care about her and her well being. I love her shade of brown.


----------



## Sternchen

I think her dad is probably one of the only few people in her life that care about her. Her mother? Not so sure..


----------



## legaldiva

I disagree somewhat.  I think the show is demanding, and I think she's over the paparazzi.  Can you even imagine not being able to run to Starbucks in your sweat pants?  I mean, some Saturdays I get out of bed just to get a coffee so I can get back in bed with a book.

I can just hear what the world would say about me if I were a public figure ... and I wouldn't change some things just because others were ready to scrutinize.  Like running to Starbucks in my pajama bottoms.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sternchen said:


> I think her dad is probably one of the only few people in her life that care about her. *Her mother? Not so sure*..



Why do you think? I'm curious..(btw I don't keep up  with  Britney so that is why I ask).


----------



## knics33

legaldiva said:


> I disagree somewhat. * I think the show is demanding, and I think she's over the paparazzi.  Can you even imagine not being able to run to Starbucks in your sweat pants?  I mean, some Saturdays I get out of bed just to get a coffee so I can get back in bed with a book*.
> 
> 
> *I can just hear what the world would say about me if I were a public figure ... and I wouldn't change some things just because others were ready to scrutinize*.  Like running to Starbucks in my pajama bottoms.



Completely agree. And yeah, that would just be _exhausting_. If I had pap pics they would look pretty damn bad lol. 




Sweetpea83 said:


> Why do you think? I'm curious..(btw I don't keep up  with  Britney so that is why I ask).



I remember several years back her mom wrote a tell all type of book. I know that when Britney was going through the meltdown she served her mom with some sort of papers (maybe a restraining order? I remember some gossip site had a video of it...). It seems her father was the one who swooped in when all that happened, got the negative people out of her life and helped her get her life back in order, established visitations with her kids, etc. 

I know a lot of people think Britney is over it, doesn't want to tour, make music, etc. But I disagree. I think she loves making music, doing her shows, etc.... she is just over doing a lot of public appearances, red carpets, interviews, the paps, etc. I remember a while back she gave an interview and something along the lines of "I don't think I have anything to prove at this point in my career." I think she just wants to do her thing, release music, do her shows, but is 100% over the PR aspect. JMO.


----------



## Sternchen

Sweetpea83 said:


> Why do you think? I'm curious..(btw I don't keep up  with  Britney so that is why I ask).



knics33's quote below pretty much summed it all up 

There was always something about her mother that bothered me, but I could never lay my finger on it. I read her tell-all book and was completely shocked. It wasn't horrible, but I thought it very bad taste to air out the family's dirty laundry through a book.

I think her dad has her best interest at heart, and her mom maybe has BritBrit's bank account at heart...



knics33 said:


> Completely agree. And yeah, that would just be _exhausting_. If I had pap pics they would look pretty damn bad lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember several years back her mom wrote a tell all type of book. I know that when Britney was going through the meltdown she served her mom with some sort of papers (maybe a restraining order? I remember some gossip site had a video of it...). It seems her father was the one who swooped in when all that happened, got the negative people out of her life and helped her get her life back in order, established visitations with her kids, etc.
> 
> I know a lot of people think Britney is over it, doesn't want to tour, make music, etc. But I disagree. I think she loves making music, doing her shows, etc.... she is just over doing a lot of public appearances, red carpets, interviews, the paps, etc. I remember a while back she gave an interview and something along the lines of "I don't think I have anything to prove at this point in my career." I think she just wants to do her thing, release music, do her shows, but is 100% over the PR aspect. JMO.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oh wow..that's awful.


----------



## pixiejenna

AshTx.1 said:


> So I saw Britney in Vegas on February 1. My sister and I went together. Our seats were in section 204 which weren't bad seats, but they weren't the closest. So I wasn't able to see Britney 's facial expressions or anything. There wasn't a big screen that showed her close up. The Big screen was playing graphics and stuff. I have been a fan of Britney since Baby One More Time. I still had a blast even though I wasn't super close.
> 
> I thought the show was worth our four hour drive from my sister's house in California. Not to mention, I traveled from my home in Texas to visit my sister there in CA! Lady gaga was there. They spotlighted her when she took her seat and everyone went nuts. So being a Britney fan for so long, I knew she wouldn't sing live. But it did surprise me that she hardly sang along to the track, even during the slow songs. When she did Everytime, the only thing I heard live was when she sighed. Perfume sounded exactly like the track on her album. My sister swore she heard Britney singing along to some songs, but I don't remember.
> 
> The choreography for Oops, Baby One More Time, and Slave were all different from the old dances. I was VERY Impressed with her dancing in Me Against the Music. She really danced HARD!  When she spoke in the Mic, she sounded very classic Britney. "How ya feeling?" She was giggly and really sounded like she wanted to be there and was having fun. She talked a few times to introduce songs and to see if we were having fun
> 
> She danced well. Nothing looked stiff or lazy. she really seemed to enjoy herself. She blew a kiss to Lady gaga onstage.
> 
> She had her Oops catsuit on display behind a glass case. It was outside the doors before you walked in. Also her waitress outfit from Toxic and her little black and white dress from Star Search!
> 
> My favorites were MATM because of the dancing and Circus because she had a fiery ring up there and lots of pyro which looked awesome. She opened with Work B@tch and closed with TTWE. So glad I was able to be there!



Thanks for the review!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/14...sses-love-for-david-lucado-on-valentines-day/

Britney Spears shows off her new darker locks while posing with her beau David Lucado on Valetines Day in this new pic on Instagram!

Just kidding. Love you D!!! the 32-year-old entertainer captioned the pic after posting a pic of herself in a jacket with the phrase, Fk off lover boy, while standing by her beau.

A few weeks ago, Lady Gaga showed some love and support for Britney at a Piece of Me concert in Las Vegas.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/14...sses-love-for-david-lucado-on-valentines-day/
> 
> Britney Spears shows off her new darker locks while posing with her beau David Lucado on Valetines Day in this new pic on Instagram!
> 
> Just kidding. Love you D!!! the 32-year-old entertainer captioned the pic after posting a pic of herself in a jacket with the phrase, Fk off lover boy, while standing by her beau.
> 
> A few weeks ago, Lady Gaga showed some love and support for Britney at a Piece of Me concert in Las Vegas.



She looks very happy


----------



## qudz104

Something about the hair isn't working.. It's not per se the color.. Maybe the style? Hairline? Idk but she does look happy and I just wish her the best.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like her new hair color..


----------



## kittenslingerie

She should get some honey hilites throughout and her hair would look awesome.


----------



## Sternchen

She looks very happy! 

Go BritBrit!


----------



## knics33

Sweetpea83 said:


> I like her new hair color..



Agreed. Her and her boyfriend make a really cute couple.


----------



## Sasha2012

They have been dating for just over a year but Britney Spears and David Lucado can't get enough of each other.

The 32-year-old pop star and her boyfriend, who works for a Los Angeles legal firm, enjoyed a romantic lunch date in Los Angeles on Friday and Lucado couldn't take his eyes off Spears. 

And its not surprising as Britney dressed up for the occasion in a plunging maxi-dress which showed off a considerable amount of cleavage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dress-romantic-lunch-date.html#ixzz2uDj6J2J6


----------



## Sasha2012

When she's not in her glamorous attire during her Las Vegas residency she likes to relax in casual wear. 

But Britney Spears added a bit of an edge to her look as she stepped out for lunch with boyfriend David Lucado at Freebirds in Agoura Hills, California, on Saturday. 

While went casual for the majority of her look, the 32-year-old singer sported a pair of lethal-looking gold spiked wedges, aptly adding some bite to her style for their food purchase.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ok-pair-gold-spiked-wedges.html#ixzz2uDq6N4uy


----------



## Sternchen

Oh that dress is not good at all! 

....I think sometimes Britney wears such bad shoes on purpose.

I really think she is happy with David.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been receiving rave reviews on her Las Vegas residency.

But it seems the punishing schedule may be taking something of a toll on Britney Spears.

The singer's skintone looked uneven and blotchy as she headed out for lunch in Westwood Lake on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-straps-grabs-quick-lunch.html#ixzz2uOXRJWuc


----------



## michie

This girl looks awful.


----------



## labelwhore04

I always thought she would age well. She had a really cute, youthful face. I still think she could if she made an effort to look half decent. That eye makeup is literally the worst, makes her look 10 years older.


----------



## Sternchen

Britney has always had problems with her skin.

Girl should know better than to wear tops like that.

I do love BritBrit...but these past few looks have been a no.


----------



## Starlett309

I love her but I just despair at her clothes, her skin, her makeup. She doesn't have to dress up all the time but can't she afford some non-rag like clothes and shoes? Instead it seems like she is purposefully trying to look awful and make her body look undesirable! As for the skin, with her money there are a million options available to improve it. Firstly she should stop caking that makeup on and let her skin breathe!


----------



## tabasc0

I love her too, but what annoys me most is her hair. Is it so hard to jump in the shower and wash it regularly?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She smokes and probably takes meds. The smoking alone will add years.


----------



## ByeKitty

How about the mental issues she's faced... That cannot be easy on your looks either. 
That being said, I don't think she looks that much older than she really is physically, she just doesn't take care of herself on her off days...


----------



## limom

She looks great here:


----------



## lanasyogamama

I had a feeling a Vegas show might be too much for her.  That seems like a ton of work.


----------



## Sasha2012

It seems Britney Spears may have found her new favourite look.

The 32-year-old superstar teamed black leggings with wedged trainers while hitting the mall in Agoura Hills in Los Angeles on Saturday  the same combination she sported the day before and on Tuesday.

The Toxic hitmaker added splashes of colour with her orange and blue socks, a turquoise and dark blue striped long sleeved shirt, and matching reflective blue aviator sunglasses.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iners-casual-day-boyfriend.html#ixzz2ulo0CidJ


----------



## Bag Fetish

wtf has she done to her hair .. 0_o


----------



## ChanelMommy

What is going on in that one picture of her walking with her back to the camera. Are the extensions underneath? Is the red part extensions? Just bad :/


----------



## ChanelMommy

Bag Fetish said:


> wtf has she done to her hair .. 0_o
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2526051d1393728835-official-britney-thread-ii-article-2570988-1bf1e84900000578-125_634x941.jpg


I just asked the same thing-not liking it Brit brit.


----------



## Brandless

Yikes! That reminds me of Amanda Bynes and her wig.


----------



## Sternchen

Hrm.... Not feeling the hair.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Looks like a fresh install. They probably had to dye the rest to match. Looks good at the Oscars.


----------



## pursegrl12

Forget the hair, I want to take a lint brush to those black leggings!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/02...scars-party-2014-with-boyfriend-david-lucado/

Britney Spears looks simply stunning while attending the Elton John AIDS Foundation Academy Awards Viewing Party held during the 2014 Oscars at the City of West Hollywood Park on Sunday (March 2) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 32-year-old singer walked into the party hand in hand with her dapper boyfriend David Lucado.

Getting ready to go to Elton and Davids party! Love this amazing event thats for a great cause  Britney tweeted before going to the party.

FYI: Britney is wearing a Michael Costello Couture dress, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes, a House of Harlow bag, and Lorraine Schwartz jewelry.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Lovely dress. Body looking right. She looks older than whatever age she is. I can't remember.


----------



## Sternchen

She looks lovely 

The hair color is a bit too red for my liking, but whatever


----------



## Bentley1

She always looks dirty to me.


----------



## MarieG

The dress does not work for her IMO


----------



## MJDaisy

she does look older than 32...more like 42  I have a soft spot for Britney but I have to admit she doesn't look too great.


----------



## keychain

This is the best she's looked in a long time.


----------



## Chanel522

MJDaisy said:


> she does look older than 32...more like 42  I have a soft spot for Britney but I have to admit she doesn't look too great.




I agree w you.  I've been in Britney's corner even when she acted completely crazy and I'll always like her a lot, but this hair color isn't good on her.  I love the dress, it's just not meant for someone w boobs and hips IMO.  Now Gisele or Alessandra could pull it off great!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her eyes still look sad to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

Britney Spears let her auburn hair down on Monday while shopping in tiny denim cut-off shorts in Malibu, California.

The 32-year-old singer showed off her toned dancer's legs in the blue shorts that she teamed with a white tank-top with the image of a longhorn cow that showed just a hint of her mid-riff.

The pop star carried an iced drink and ran her fingers through her long tresses that she dyed a fiery red in February.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ny-denim-cut-offs-tank-top.html#ixzz2vfwVahTc


----------



## pursegrl12

Sdgaf


----------



## michie

Shorts ain't tiny...


----------



## ByeKitty

She's one celeb of whom I'm sure she doesn't call the paps, haha... The pics seem to be taken from a distance, too!


----------



## Chanel522

I bet all her meds she's supposedly on are keeping the weight on her bc for as much as she dances and works out I can't imagine she wouldn't be really lean and toned.


----------



## Bentley1

Chanel522 said:


> I bet all her meds she's supposedly on are keeping the weight on her bc for as much as she dances and works out I can't imagine she wouldn't be really lean and toned.



Good point about the meds. I thought the same thing, how is she not losing weight/toning up with as much dancing/working out she must be doing for her shows.


----------



## Chanel522

Yeah I kept thinking that too and then I remembered how there were reports a while back about her being on tons of meds and then it made sense for her weight not coming down.  At least she doesn't seem to care or be too bummed about it.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is rumoured to be planning to marry her boyfriend David Lucado.

But Britney Spears only had eyes for a big ice cream on Tuesday as she treated her eight-year-old son Sean Preston, and herself, to the sweet snacks.

The 32-year-old singer headed to Baskin-Robbins in Westlake Village, California, to indulge in the calorific treat with the youngster.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...son-Sean-Preston-ice-cream.html#ixzz2vl4y2q7r


----------



## Tivo

Chanel522 said:


> I bet all her meds she's supposedly on are keeping the weight on her bc for as much as she dances and works out I can't imagine she wouldn't be really lean and toned.


Meds make you gain weight?

Honestly Britney doesn't look like she works out or dances at all. You would see some evidence of exertion with the level of moving she's doing, what is it, every night? I wonder if she's using a double?


----------



## basicandorganic

Tivo said:


> *Meds make you gain weight?*
> 
> Honestly Britney doesn't look like she works out or dances at all. You would see some evidence of exertion with the level of moving she's doing, what is it, every night? I wonder if she's using a double?



Of course...  I can probably think of more that make you gain weight than those that make you lose weight. Especially some of the anti-depressants used today.


----------



## Tivo

basicandorganic said:


> Of course...  I can probably think of more that make you gain weight than those that make you lose weight. Especially some of the anti-depressants used today.


It's not just weight gain, though. Britt has a doughy appearance like she doesn't get any exercise at all. You can have a lot of body fat and still look fit. Britt looks horrible.


----------



## basicandorganic

Yeah, again. She looks bloated and terrible because that's often what meds will do to you. That, paired with her diet, will make you look doughy. I doubt she cares enough to make drastic changes to her diet. 

Her calves look very muscly so I doubt she's not working out at all.


----------



## nastasja

Tivo said:


> Honestly Britney doesn't look like she works out or dances at all. You would see some evidence of exertion with the level of moving she's doing, what is it, every night? I wonder if she's using a double?




There's not as many shows as you'd think. She does a handful of shows one month...and then the next month there might not be shows, at all. I've seen videos and she definitely does not put 100% effort into her dancing. I bet Planet Hollywood wishes they put a weight clause into her contract. The show is getting a ton of bad reviews.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't get the body bashing I think she looks pretty darn good. I think the clothing she wears is not flattering for her body type/shape and she never seems to wear a bra ever. Looking at her legs you can see the muscle tone in her calves & thighs. You can have muscle tone and cellulite and fat all at the same time it's all genetics and more people have cellulite than don't. She could clean up her diet, it really shows in her skin (acme & uneven skin tone). As far as her show's go I think she dose two shows on Friday & Saturday so 4 shows a week, so she can spend the weekdays with her boys.


----------



## ByeKitty

Tivo said:


> Meds make you gain weight?



Some do.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Tivo said:


> Meds make you gain weight?
> 
> Honestly Britney doesn't look like she works out or dances at all. You would see some evidence of exertion with the level of moving she's doing, what is it, every night? I wonder if she's using a double?


The vast majority of meds used for mental health issues absolutely make you gain weight and bloat. It's one of their most common side effects.


----------



## Sassys

Lax


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I read her baby sis is getting married. Aww. Congrats.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Lax


Brit has just totally given up. She should go ahead and move to the trailer park. That way the handlers can't make anymore money off her. But I'm sure they'd sue her after for payment of services that were basically decided on for her and forced onto the payroll.


----------



## leeann

Im so glad I never smoked. It ruins your skin!  Im 3 months older than her but I look way younger.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks fine (her body) I just wish she would go blonde again. FTW~Meds do make you gain weight..prednisone is another one (steroid)


----------



## Sasha2012

She spent the night celebrating her baby sister's wedding.

And the next day Britney Spears was looking rather tired as she emerged from her hotel in New Orleans for a relaxing day out with her family. 

The 32-year-old wore her brown locks in a scrunchie as she left her hotel in New Orleans with son Jayden and her niece Maddie on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sister-Jamie-Lynns-wedding.html#ixzz2wBjynoW1


----------



## nastasja

Her meds are killing her soul. There's no shine in her eyes.


----------



## Nathalya

That make up isnt helping either


----------



## Bag Fetish

This girl is fighting depression bad... Her eyes are blank, her color is bad..looking at these pictures I see it's hard for her to just get dressed and come out if the house. 
It's said because she has so much to be thankful for .. She has healthy kids and can have anything she wants.. Except one thing.. I think she is still in love with justin and no one has been able to get him off her mind.


----------



## Tivo

Bag Fetish said:


> This girl is fighting depression bad... Her eyes are blank, her color is bad..looking at these pictures I see it's hard for her to just get dressed and come out if the house.
> It's said because she has so much to be thankful for .. She has healthy kids and can have anything she wants.. Except one thing.. I think she is still in love with justin and no one has been able to get him off her mind.


I think she's still in love with KFed. That breakup messed her up bad. I agree she has a lot to be thankful for, but the people controlling her life have pretty much imprisoned her- she's said so herself - so she can't really do anything on her own, or take charge of her own money.


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> I read her baby sis is getting married. Aww. Congrats.



I saw that on Facebook - congrats. Jamie-Lynn is a cutie. 



Tivo said:


> I think she's still in love with KFed. *That breakup messed her up bad.* I agree she has a lot to be thankful for, but the people controlling her life have pretty much imprisoned her- she's said so herself - so she can't really do anything on her own, or take charge of her own money.



Yeah I remember watching that MTV documentary she did back in the Circus days when she had her "comeback" and she said that while the breakup with Justin devastated her, after her marriage with K-Fed failed she really lost it. And she said having two small babies (she was breastfeeding one) was just too much. I definitely think she's over him now, but I definitely think that divorce had a lasting effect on her. 

I know a lot of people think she's dead in the eyes, but I think a big part of of it is she genuinely doesn't give a f*ck and has zero intentions of humoring the paps lol. I think she's probably on some depression meds, but I don't think she's like this zombie that is controlled by everyone around her. I think she seems the happiest now that she has been in a long time. I read a quote by her a while back and she said something along the lines of "I have nothing to prove at this point... I'm just going to be me and do my thing with my career." Still love me some Brit.


----------



## nooch

I think it's super unfair to say that someone's meds are killing their soul and that they have so much to be thankful for so they shouldn't have a mental illness. For a lot of people, psych meds are lifesaving medication. Would you tell a diabetic to quit their medication because they have so much to be thankful for? Would you tell a cancer patient to quit chemo because you didn't like how it made them look?

Also, I would look like *** if someone photographed me in the supermarket parking lot too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'm the opposite. I don't think Britney was ever in love with Federline. I think she was in love with the idea of marriage and kids and wanting to leave the business.


----------



## Sassys

Sister's wedding


----------



## Ladybug09

Thats a tacky wedding party...and the guy is grabbing his crotch.


----------



## qudz104

It's not the hair color that's bad a it's the hairstyle.. It just makes her face look pulled back or something.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Speechless.


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## Bentley1

Wow what a strange looking group of people. And Britney's "hair" weave or whatever it is resembles a mullet that's growing out.


----------



## shoes4me

qudz104 said:


> It's not the hair color that's bad a it's the hairstyle.. It just makes her face look pulled back or something.



i couldn´t agree more - i don´t get why she is always pulling her hair back like that. She looks so much better with bangs or at least a less exposed hairline, never mind the  color.


----------



## Tivo

This is so so trashy.


----------



## Chanel522

Britney either needs to be a brunette with less red and warm tones in her hair, or she needs to go back to blonde.  The auburn-ish color she has now just isn't complimentary to her skin tone.  I agree about her extensions looking bad, but it's been a loooooooong time since she's had a really good set in.  IMO she just honestly doesn't care anymore and wants to do as little as possible looks wise bc it doesn't matter to her.  She's made her name and money and now can be very "whatever" about pretty much anything she wants to be that way w.  You kinda have to give her credit for being who she is and seeming to be comfortable w it regardless of what anyone else has to say.


----------



## Sasha2012

She spends the weekends at her Las Vegas residency in Planet Hollywood, where she performs her glitzy Pieces Of Me show.

But during the week Britney Spears does the kind of things any mother-of-two would do, and on Friday that included a spot of shopping at a Warehouse Discount Center in Moorpark, California.

The 32-year-old usually dresses down when she's back home. But on this occasion the pop star looked chic in a short white lace sundress that showed off her toned dancer's physique and shapely legs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dress-spot-bargain-hunting.html#ixzz2wfZYo3Yo


----------



## Docjeun

michie said:


> This girl looks awful.


That's putting it mildly, yikes what happened to her, I can't believe she's only 32 years old!


----------



## kittenslingerie

She really looks like a regular (sweaty high humidity) New Orleans girl to me. However she shouldn't, no humidity where she's at. She's in L.A. and Vegas with the best makeup and hair people at her disposal, and bathing daily would help.


----------



## qudz104

It wouldn't be a bad thing for her to go short with her hair, I can even picture her in a cute crop, if that means allowing her hair to grow out naturally and gain some strength back. 
If she can just fix her hair id let her go on the dressing and makeup part; it's totally cool if she wants to be chill in that dept.


----------



## kittenslingerie

qudz104 said:


> It wouldn't be a bad thing for her to go short with her hair, I can even picture her in a cute crop, if that means allowing her hair to grow out naturally and gain some strength back.
> If she can just fix her hair id let her go on the dressing and makeup part; it's totally cool if she wants to be chill in that dept.



Yeah she'd look really cute and younger with a bob, but she'd HAVE to wash it.


----------



## Bentley1

I think she bathes weekly, if that. Her short hair would be a greasey mess. 

She should just wear wigs and call it a day.


----------



## gazoo

It amazes me how her clothing always looks dirty.  I suppose she simply doesn't care, and that's ok.  But living in the spotlight would make me hyper sensitive of how I looked.  Looking clean isn't that hard, is it?  

And yeah - her hair has been a mess since she shaved her head.  I feel bad for her as her health/mental issues are well documented.  But still, you'd think her mom would step in.  Her mom's hair at least looks normal, as does her sister's.  Poor Britney.  I think she'd love to disappear into anonymity but can't because of family and business obligations.  But what do I know?


----------



## lulu212121

Why is her bodyguard so close to her even in the photos of the wedding with her family? He can't even be cropped out! His constant presence tells me she is not well no matter what is said.


----------



## daffyduck

Every pictures you see of her, even when she smiles, her eyes are so sad. It's really hard to see her unhappiness are so obvious through her eyes. I hope her family and those who really cares for her sees it, too.


----------



## Sasha2012

Perhaps the pop icon wasn't too proud of her fashion choice Monday because instead of confidently arriving at Los Angeles International Airport, Britney Spears attempted to go unnoticed.

The 32-year-old singer used her bags to cover up her unfashionable ensemble as she made her way to her departing flight with son Sean and bodyguards.

A stark comparison to her scantily-clad stage costumes, the Toxic hitmaker donned a loose striped frock, coral zip-up, and brown hidden wedge sneakers with noticeable white socks.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-bags-arrives-LAX-son-Sean.html#ixzz2x0BdIBNn


----------



## ChanelMommy

She is not aging well.


----------



## michie

ChanelMommy said:


> She is not aging well.



...at all. She's rapidly aging, it seems.


----------



## Sternchen

LOL @ that outfit. I love you Brit, but that? Just... nope.


----------



## Chanel522

I agree ^^ ... Lol!!

She looks exhausted and that hair color isn't helping anything either.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Poor girl needs a close girl friend that she can relax with and will help her get her mojo back... I'm sure in her field its hard to keep friends you can trust.


----------



## kmh1190

If she had zipped up the front of that hoodie and worn that outfit with simple sandals or flip flops I might not mind it so much.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Smokes and meds will age a person.


----------



## Sasha2012

Wearing a tight mini-dress while sitting on the ground is a sure-fire recipe for fashion disaster. 

And it's something Britney Spears discovered to her cost on Sunday as she cheered on sons Jayden James, seven, and Sean Preston, eight, in a soccer match.

The 32-year-old singer arrived at the Woodland Hills, California game in a pretty white dress with intricate blue pattern, but it was so short, it barely covered her modesty.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ar-cheers-sons-soccer-game.html#ixzz2yEuxwc6B


----------



## limom

Sasha2012 said:


> Wearing a tight mini-dress while sitting on the ground is a sure-fire recipe for fashion disaster.
> 
> And it's something Britney Spears discovered to her cost on Sunday as she cheered on sons Jayden James, seven, and Sean Preston, eight, in a soccer match.
> 
> The 32-year-old singer arrived at the Woodland Hills, California game in a pretty white dress with intricate blue pattern, but it was so short, it barely covered her modesty.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ar-cheers-sons-soccer-game.html#ixzz2yEuxwc6B



Is it a dress or a shirt?
She looks great in her bathing suits.


----------



## Chanel522

They look like they're having so much fun at the beach!!  She looks really happy there.

Other than the dress being short and probably not the best choice for a game Brit looks pretty good.  Wish she wouldn't do the heavy eyeliner though.


----------



## leeann

At least she wore underwear


----------



## AEGIS

She looks dead in pics imo bc she hates paps.

the last page legit killed me with lol's


----------



## Angel1988

Britney does seem to make the effort of doing her eye make up every day.

She has never been seen in candids without heavy eye make up....



However, she loos really good with dark eye liner as long as it's not too smudged under the eye.


----------



## Anissa_CA

Angel1988 said:


> Britney does seem to make the effort of doing her eye make up every day.
> 
> She has never been seen in candids without heavy eye make up....
> 
> 
> 
> However, she loos really good with dark eye liner as long as it's not too smudged under the eye.








Wow she was stunning and still is !




https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BfNlUtOCQAAaC3E.jpg:large


----------



## Sasha2012

She was once known for her toned and enviable midsection.

And on Saturday, 32-year-old singer Britney Spears proudly put her trim tummy on fully display in a strapless handkerchief top that was reminiscent of her earlier outfits in her career. 

A pair of matching Daisy Duke shorts provided passersby a full view of her equally toned pins while out and about in Calabasas.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nne-boyfriend-David-Lucado.html#ixzz35WBsAF7c


----------



## nastasja

Gah! Where does she always find these horrible boots?


----------



## Chanel522

Brit has always had a really pretty smile


----------



## Tivo

Nothing but sadness in her eyes. Poor Brit.


----------



## limom

What an odds choice of shirt!
She does have super toned legs. That dancing is paying off.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Chanel522 said:


> Brit has always had a really pretty smile



Yep!


----------



## michie

That top is not flattering.


----------



## knics33

Her body is looking awesome! I'm thinking maybe she has lost some weight.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

michie said:


> That top is not flattering.



reminds me of somebodies grandma or aunt in the summertime at a bbq


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently showed off her toned legs in a pair of racy denim shorts  but it was Britney Spears two young boys who got a public display on a very sunny Monday afternoon.

In a new post added to her popular Instagram account, the singer poses alongside sons Sean Preston and Jayden James for a bright and cheerful snap with the accompanying caption: Whats up summer!!! Where are my sunglasses when I need them? Lol.

Once again Britney, 32, shows off her legs in a pair of stylish shorts as she stands between the two boys  her children with ex-husband Kevin Federline.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Jayden-James-Sean-Preston.html#ixzz35c6Ns1Pr


----------



## keychain

knics33 said:


> Her body is looking awesome! I'm thinking maybe she has lost some weight.



She's definitively more toned.


----------



## Sasha2012

She usually either looks every inch a wholesome mother or when on stage, a glamorous pop star.

But on Sunday Britney Spears looked a far cry from either of those personas as she was spotted dragging on a cigarette in Los Angeles alongside a pal.

The 32-year-old appeared exhausted with heavy eyeliner smudged around her eyes as she puffed away.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-cigarette-smeared-make-up.html#ixzz3698qutIy


----------



## labelwhore04

:wondering


----------



## hellobyebye

looks like brit got another nose job and it looks terrible. she has a beak now. i wish she never would've messed with it.


----------



## nastasja

hellobyebye said:


> looks like brit got another nose job and it looks terrible. she has a beak now. i wish she never would've messed with it.




You're right. I couldn't figure out what was off. The profile is weird.


----------



## labelwhore04

It's almost like she goes out of her way to buy the ugliest clothes possible. Like if you don't care how you look just stick to sweatpants and flip flops. Where does she even buy her clothes? I don't even see clothes that bad in cheap stores let alone the high end stores that she probably shops at.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Finally the nasty extensions are gone...


----------



## rubycat

Is that really her? She looks heavier and the nose is different.


----------



## Sasha2012

rubycat said:


> Is that really her? She looks heavier and the nose is different.



Looks like her too me.Also look at her legs, those her thick calves and she's wearing the same flip flops as in the set of pictures a few post above that one.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is currently on a break from her Las Vegas residency show Piece Of Me.

But by the looks of it, Britney Spears isn't one to sit at home and put her feet up.

The dedicated pop performer was spotted stepping out after a grueling work-out in LA on Wednesday, accompanied by her mother, Lynne Spears, 59.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-sweat-gym-mother-Lynne-LA.html#ixzz37lfO3ch7


----------



## Bag Fetish

Yay her extensions are gone!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## keychain

Better hair and she looks in great shape!


----------



## Chanel522

I actually think Brit looks really great here!!  Love her hair w out the extensions.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She lost weight and looks toned. Her face looks different - around the eyes. Can't quite put finger on it...


----------



## pukasonqo

she does trailer trash couture very well


----------



## MCF

I've noticed she's been wearing a FitBit on her wrist in the last several pictures.  I have one but never use it.  That's probably one of the many reasons I'm chubby...


----------



## knics33

Thingofbeauty said:


> She lost weight and looks toned. *Her face looks different - around the eyes. Can't quite put finger on it*...



I think it's a combo of naturally aging and the dark eye makeup she like to wear. She would look so much better with a more natural eye look IMO. 

She looks good! She's definitely lost some weight and looks toned. Now _this _is what you look like when you really get down at the gym lol. Take note other celebs who do "gym runs" (i.e. pap runs).


----------



## knasarae

Yes, she often has a "raccoon look" with her eye makeup.  She would look a lot better if she changed that but she seems to like it.


----------



## murt

Also the very light brows - she'd look more like she did when she was younger if she darkened her brows and ditched the racoon eye-makeup. Both of those things are very aging.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/22...lien-was-vocal-warm-up-session-producer-says/

Britney Spears and her boyfriend David Lucado hold hands heading out for lunch together at a local restaurant on Tuesday (July 22) in Westlake Village, Calif.

The day before, the 32-year-old entertainer was all smiles while breaking a sweat during a hike around a mountain with a gal pal in Santa Monica.

Producer William Orbit recently came to Britneys defense after an unedited version of her song Alien surfaced online.

I have heard that Britney vocal link that everybodys been discussing. It has been impossible not to as there have been many comments directing my attention to it. [I wont re-posting it here]. Id like to affirm that ANY singer when first at the mic at the start of a long session can make a multitude of vocalisations in order to get warmed up, William wrote on Facebook.

He added, Whomever put this on the internet must have done so in a spirit of unkindness, but it can in no way detract from the fact that Britney is and always will be beyond Stellar! She is magnificent! And thats that.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Throwback look to her early 20s.


----------



## Sasha2012

When it comes to stage presence, few can rival pop princess Britney Spears. 

The 32-year-old sizzled in a slew of sexy ensembles as she returned to the stage of the Axis Theater at the Planet Hollywood Resort in Las Vegas on Friday for the first night of her Piece Of Me show following a brief break.

Though the mother-of-two was previously seen donning several of the skin-tight costumes in her earlier run of the Piece Of Me show, Britney looked better than ever as she danced onstage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urns-Vegas-residency-break.html#ixzz3AblEAxZ1


----------



## Chanel522

Britney has a pretty face, but that hair and those outfits &#128563;.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That butt ugly wig!!!  LMAO. Nope.


----------



## New-New

That wig is a mess. But I'm wondering when are the people in her life that are mooching off of her gonna let her retire?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

New-New said:


> That wig is a mess. But I'm wondering when are the people in her life that are mooching off of her gonna let her retire?


This +1 +

I gave Britney fans a hard time when she first came on the scene but I've always said she IS the quintessential pop princess. She's made enough people rich, just let her be now.


----------



## pixiejenna

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That butt ugly wig!!!  LMAO. Nope.



That wig is tragic. If they are going to have her wear one at least make it a good one.







New-New said:


> That wig is a mess. But I'm wondering when are the people in her life that are mooching off of her gonna let her retire?



Never, it's really sad imo that they keep pushing her to work so much. Her parents should be ashamed that they sold her soul at such a young age.


----------



## qudz104

Yeah it's one thing if she wants to work but it seems she's much happier being low key with her kids and family.


----------



## tatsu_k

she looks like used Barbie with that wig


----------



## Sasha2012

tatsu_k said:


> she looks like used Barbie with that wig



The ones at the dollar store with matted hair.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sad.


----------



## Sasha2012

Only Britney Spears would wear towering platform heels to shop at Target.

But with incredibly toned legs that seemingly go on for ever, it's little wonder she was eager to make them look as good as possible, pairing her tiny midnight blue shorts with the leg lengthening strappy nude cork heels.

However, not content with just flashing her pins, the 32-year-old also exposed her toned and tanned midriff in a flowy white top featuring lace detail across the neck and down the short sleeves.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...blouse-heels-shops-Target-sons-boyfriend.html


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She's wearing a bra and her kids look happy. That's good enough for me


----------



## Nathalya

Thingofbeauty said:


> She's wearing a bra and her kids look happy. That's good enough for me



:giggles:

I agree though


----------



## pixiejenna

Read online thaat her bf was caught cheating on her on video.  Her dad bought the video and showed it too her, her bf was kissing another girl. I feel so bad for poor britbrit.  I don't know whats worse finding out your bf is cheating or being forced to watch it.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> Read online thaat her bf was caught cheating on her on video.  Her dad bought the video and showed it too her, her bf was kissing another girl. I feel so bad for poor britbrit.  *I don't know whats worse finding out your bf is cheating or being forced to watch it*.




I think finding out from your dad and knowing he bought the video to spare you the humiliation of having it released to the public would have to be right up there too.


----------



## TrinketTattle

I feel so bad for her. She's already been through so much and then this happens..


----------



## Nathalya

TrinketTattle said:


> I feel so bad for her. She's already been through so much and then this happens..



Me too. I want her out of that hollyweird world. I think she's then better of and just enjoy life with her little boys


----------



## Swanky

*Britney Spears Dropped Five Figures on Her *****es*

 *        9/2/2014 12:50 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





*Britney Spears* spent more than $30,000 on dogs -- the ones *not named David Lucado* -- and let's just say, her puppies are living the life most humans would envy.

According to new legal docs filed in her conservatorship ... Britney bought 2 tiny pups in 2013 that came with enormous price tags -- more than $13K for both of them!

She dropped $5,568 for what looks like a white Maltese in January ... and then in July she spent another $8,212 for its playmate -- a new Yorkie.

Brit even spent $1,585 on CLOTHES for the dogs ($650 in one shopping spree alone)! Throw in another $5,205 on dog-sitting, plus more common pet expenses (like food) -- and all told she laid out $31,234.15. Just for the dogs.

*FUN FACT:* The average teacher's starting salary is about $36,000.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3CAAP0hTj


----------



## Bag*Snob

Please explain why those puppies cost so much.


----------



## pixiejenna

This seems like a random story to pop up now. Brit bought those dogs last year. I feel like this story was put out there to distract from the cheating bf story, which hasn't gained much attention imo.


----------



## bag-mania

Bag*Snob said:


> Please explain why those puppies cost so much.



It shows that Britney is incredibly gullible. Whether it is ridiculously overpaying for dogs or trusting her scumbag boyfriend.


----------



## AEGIS

I see people selling puppies all the time and they never seem to cost that much,


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tatsu_k said:


> she looks like used Barbie with that wig





Sasha2012 said:


> The ones at the dollar store with matted hair.





The generic Barbie lol!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Bag*Snob said:


> Please explain why those puppies cost so much.



pure breeds maybe... With a celebrity markup


----------



## knics33

I feel bad for the cheating scandal. Poor Britney never seems to be able to just find a good man/companion. I know it's old news, but I always wondered what ever happened with her and Jason Trawick. He seemed to be the only guy who actually truly loved her and had good intentions. Well, other than Justin .


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She can't think for herself. That is what happened.

Even in this situtation. Her bf cheated. It isn't the end of the world. I know it is his job but they are treating this like she is a child. Got dang the industry ruined her.


----------



## Swanky

I guess there were no cute pups at the shelter that day ush:


It's news even though it's old because it's in the new conservatorship docs that were just filed.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/23...-to-launch-new-lingerie-collection-in-london/

Britney Spears rocks a plunging jumpsuit while attending the launch of The Intimate Britney Spears lingerie collection on Tuesday (September 23) in London, England.

During the launch, the 32-year-old entertainer chatted about the collection while models strutted their stuff on the runway to preview the collection.

Getting ready now for an exciting night of promo for @IntimateBritney! Wish I had time to see some of you guys!! the 32-year-old entertainer tweeted earlier in the night.

Britney is taking time off from her Las Vegas show to promote the line and will start performing again on Friday, October 3. We cant wait!


----------



## sisu9

She looks so....awkward...body language and all. I don't know how else to put it. 

Aside from that, hair, makeup and outfit is the best I've seen in a long long time!


----------



## Sasha2012

Hot on the promo trail to promote her new underwear line, Britney Spears touched down in Moscow on Wednesday.

Amping up the sex appeal for the Polish launch of her Intimate Britney Spears collection, the 32-year-old showed off her trim figure in a body-hugging burgundy dress, complete with mesh paneling.

She flattered her toned legs in a pointed pair of black stilettos, whilst injecting a touch of glamour by pulling her blond tresses back into a stylish sixties-inspired ponytail.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ntimates-collection-Warsaw.html#ixzz3EFkQijnX


----------



## pursegrl12

did she get a nose job? I think she looks great!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She always looks terrified on the red carpet. But chill with her fans.


----------



## Chanel522

She looks amazing in the first set of pics!!  Love her hair, makeup, outfit...everything is perfect.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She looks good, if a bit confused as to where she is.

Have to say, not gonna be buying her lingerie anytime soon though...


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks cute in those jumpsuit  outfits..


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I like the models she chose. 

Ordinary looking girls with different body types. Some of them have some killer bodies, wow


----------



## pixiejenna

BagOuttaHell said:


> She always looks terrified on the red carpet. But chill with her fans.



This she looks awkward in all of the "have to" pics but when she is one on one with her fans she's great.


----------



## pursegrl12

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/25/britney-spears-bob-haircut_n_5882576.html

Britney Spears is now a member of the Bob Club.

The pop singer debuted a dramatic new haircut at the launch of her lingerie line, the Intimate Collection, at CentrO shopping mall in Oberhausen, Germany on Tuesday. She chopped inches off her long, blond waves for a sleek, short bob that falls just below her chin.

The 'do is brand new; Spears wore a long ponytail on Wednesday while promoting the line in Poland.








*She looks Amazing!!!!!!*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

sisu9 said:


> She looks so....awkward...body language and all. I don't know how else to put it.
> 
> Aside from that, hair, makeup and outfit is the best I've seen in a long long time!



Yeah like she doesn't want the models to touch her. She does look good though.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/photo-gall...new-shorter-hairdo-at-lingerie-collection-17/

Britney Spears shows off her brand new shorter hairdo while attending the launch of The Intimate Britney Spears lingerie collection at the CentrO shopping mall on Thursday (September 25) in Oberhausen, Germany.

During the launch, the 32-year-old entertainer happily chatted about the collection while models posed alongside her.

The Intimate Britney Spears lingerie collection is now available worldwide online at its official website  Orders from US and Canada are on their way now too!

The day before, Britney was spotted heading into the airport to catch her flight to Germany.

FYI: Britney is wearing a Michael Costello suit, Maje top, Aldo shoes, and Jennifer Fisher jewelry.


----------



## qudz104

Loooooove the bob!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The hair and outfit are great.


----------



## Freckles1

She looks great!!!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The hair suits her. I always worry about Britney - she looks genuinely unsure of herself in front of big crowds.


----------



## AEGIS

how has she lasted this long w/her fear of cameras? idk if she's someone who was meant to be famous.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AEGIS said:


> how has she lasted this long w/her fear of cameras? idk if she's someone who was meant to be famous.



I don't think she really recovered after her meltdown. She's seemed pretty fragile ever since, and much happier when she's with her boys.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Whenever I see comments about how "amazing" she looks I'm always like  However if you take into account the hot, sloppy mess she usually looks then she does look amazing. It's all relative.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

That bob looks really good. The long weaves aged her but this is just the right cut as it gives her an air of maturity yet is fun and stylish


----------



## labelwhore04

I really like her haircut, it suits her.


----------



## michie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Whenever I see comments about how "amazing" she looks I'm always like  However if you take into account the hot, sloppy mess she usually looks then she does look amazing. It's all relative.



Same here. I guess "amazing", considering her circumstances...


----------



## krissa

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't think she really recovered after her meltdown. She's seemed pretty fragile ever since, and much happier when she's with her boys.



Seriously. I wonder why can't she jut retire. She'll always be a legend in her own way. Why not just relax with her boys. Maybe she's trying to set up a Jessica Simpson style empire with this lingerie line. 

Her bob and suit look great tho.


----------



## Staci_W

She looks good here. she looks older too. Not in a bad way,


----------



## Thingofbeauty

krissa said:


> Seriously. I wonder why can't she jut retire. She'll always be a legend in her own way. Why not just relax with her boys. Maybe she's trying to set up a Jessica Simpson style empire with this lingerie line.
> 
> Her bob and suit look great tho.


She's an entire industry in herself. She's made many people rich and as long as they think she can continue to make money, they'll never let her retire.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is not in control. 

That's why.

It is obvious the cameras give her anxiety. So sad. 

Again. See difference between that and fan interaction. 

The bob looks good. But she looks way older than 32.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I thought she was younger than that honestly


----------



## Nathalya

Me too. The bob looks great on her and I love the suit


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like the shorter-do..


----------



## ShoreGrl

She looks great.  The haircut really flatters her!


----------



## QU33NR3MI

Poor thing. She looks great with that hair cut, but she ALWAYS looks confused, awkward, scared..etc..

I feel like she is a puppet being forced to do these things. She needs to stay out of the limelight and focus on herself and children.. I'm afraid she is going to have another meltdown. She seems VERY unstable. it's truly sad.. I feel bad for her..


----------



## knasarae

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The hair suits her. I always worry about Britney - she looks genuinely unsure of herself in front of big crowds.





QU33NR3MI said:


> Poor thing. She looks great with that hair cut, but she ALWAYS looks confused, awkward, scared..etc..
> 
> I feel like she is a puppet being forced to do these things. She needs to stay out of the limelight and focus on herself and children.. I'm afraid she is going to have another meltdown. She seems VERY unstable. it's truly sad.. I feel bad for her..



I agree with you guys and what a few others have stated.  I'm always rooting for Brit... just something genuinely likeable about her.  But honestly she just never looks comfortable out in the spotlight anymore.  I wish she'd just get a good financial planner and move to Idaho like Demi did and just enjoy her children.  She has more than enough money to do so.  It's not her job to take care of a huge entourage of people.

The bob gets two thumbs up.  She looks styled and clean... it's so much better than the unkempt extensions I've become used to from her.


----------



## labelwhore04

It's strange when you think about what an amazing performer she used to be in her prime. From the way she is now, you would never think that she has the ability to get up on stage and put on a show. Even when she was on X-Factor, i was like i can't believe this women is the biggest pop star in the world. She seems so shy and awkward, it's weird to imagine her as this sexy, upbeat, outgoing pop star. I really hope she's ok though, she seems like a sweet person.


----------



## Freckles1

I think she is clean and sober and this is why she is anxious. When someone is loaded or high, they are typically much more confident.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was supposed to be promoting her new lingerie line.

But Britney Spears couldn't have looked more uncomfortable when she hit the catwalk with a bevy of models wearing her new Intimate collection on Thursday.

The 32-year-old singer-turned-designer didn't exactly seem her happiest as she flashed her pearly whites for fans.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...els-promotes-lingerie-line.html#ixzz3ETrHU5VR


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Poor Britney. She looks scared in some of these pics.


----------



## michie

She looks scary in some of these pics. 

The last one looks a little wax-figure-y, but "normal".


----------



## Thingofbeauty

michie said:


> She looks scary in some of these pics.
> 
> The last one looks a little wax-figure-y, but "normal".


The second to last one she looks like a wax figure of herself.


----------



## nastasja

She looks good in the last pic. The black dresses are working for her.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think it's because she's receiving medication to keep her "stable"... She kind of looks out of it most of the time!


----------



## ChanelMommy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Whenever I see comments about how "amazing" she looks I'm always like  However if you take into account the hot, sloppy mess she usually looks then she does look amazing. It's all relative.



I have to kinda agree with this...


----------



## ChanelMommy

ByeKitty said:


> I think it's because she's receiving medication to keep her "stable"... She kind of looks out of it most of the time!



yes I agree to this too :/


----------



## ChanelMommy

michie said:


> She looks scary in some of these pics.
> 
> The last one looks a little wax-figure-y, but "normal".



Yes.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Yes to her hair


----------



## lulu212121

When did she "design" this line? I never read news of her doing this in any past articles.


----------



## Sasha2012

Britney Spears' Las Vegas act is such a big hit that more shows have been added, but even this singer knows it's a group effort.

The 32-year-old superstar spent her Thursday night off by taking her dancers out for a family-style Italian dinner at Buca di Beppo in Las Vegas.

Britney showed her big heart while serving up huge portions of spaghetti in tomato sauce, fettuccine alfredo, pizza, seafood, Caesar salad and other delicious fare.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Italian-dinner-Las-Vegas.html#ixzz3H823S6sf


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/08...harlie-ebersol-look-adorable-in-a-new-selfie/

*Britney Spears & Boyfriend Charlie Ebersol Look Adorable in a New Selfie*

Britney Spears and her new boyfriend Charlie Ebersol look very in love in a new picture she posted to her Instagram on Saturday evening (November 8).

The 32-year-old singer kept the caption for the photo simple with just a heart emoji  but the couple look very happy together.

Britney recently confirmed her relationship with the writer and producer during a special celebration held in her honor at The LINQ Promenade in Las Vegas.


----------



## Gaby87

Is it just me or do they really look alike in that picture?!


----------



## nastasja

Haha...they do look like brother/sister.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/08...harlie-ebersol-look-adorable-in-a-new-selfie/
> 
> 
> 
> *Britney Spears & Boyfriend Charlie Ebersol Look Adorable in a New Selfie*
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears and her new boyfriend Charlie Ebersol look very in love in a new picture she posted to her Instagram on Saturday evening (November 8).
> 
> 
> 
> The 32-year-old singer kept the caption for the photo simple with just a heart emoji  but the couple look very happy together.
> 
> 
> 
> Britney recently confirmed her relationship with the writer and producer during a special celebration held in her honor at The LINQ Promenade in Las Vegas.




sorry but they are just posing for the camera
having said that, i do hope this relationship  lasts longer that the previous ones...


----------



## Shoesanddresses

She's lost so much weight, she looks tiny!


----------



## arnott

Happy 34th Birthday, Britney!

To think she has been famous for half of her life now!  17 years!


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Happy 34th Birthday, Britney!
> 
> To think she has been famous for half of her life now!  17 years!



Oops, I mean 33.


----------



## labelwhore04

Where does she find all these boyfriends? She's been going through guys like crazy


----------



## BagOuttaHell

33. Seems like yesterday she was singing Hit Me One More Time.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

labelwhore04 said:


> Where does she find all these boyfriends? She's been going through guys like crazy



Pretty well known her Dad helps find them.


----------



## pixiejenna

Is boyfriend even the right term to use aren't they really more like paid handlers? And yes her dad finds them for her. How awkward must that be?


----------



## michie

#dahell???


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> Where does she find all these boyfriends? She's been going through guys like crazy



does she?  It seems like most of her relationships last at least a year.


----------



## knasarae

I don't get it?  How does her dad "find them for her"?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^yeah someone explain this


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought everyone that meets her has to go through a screening process. Her life is very controlled otherwise she'll go off the rails again.


----------



## knasarae

So they contact her dad and say "I'm interested in dating your daughter", then he interviews them (and probably does a background check, drug screening, etc) and then say yay or nay??


----------



## AEGIS

I really want to know what her mental condition actually is.


----------



## summer2815

AEGIS said:


> I really want to know what her mental condition actually is.



Every time I see or hear of her I ask myself that.  She doesn't seem fully well to me.



BagOuttaHell said:


> I thought everyone that meets her has to go through a screening process. Her life is very controlled otherwise she'll go off the rails again.



That is scary.  She is like a puppet.



knasarae said:


> So they contact her dad and say "I'm interested in dating your daughter", then he interviews them (and probably does a background check, drug screening, etc) and then say yay or nay??



I would love to know what her life is like behind closed doors.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Whenever I see her on the red carpet or around the media she looks like she has severe anxiety.  I don't know why they still make her do it. 

But around her friends, family, and employees she seems a lot more relaxed.


----------



## keychain

BagOuttaHell said:


> Whenever I see her on the red carpet or around the media she looks like she has severe anxiety.  I don't know why they still make her do it.
> 
> But around her friends, family, and employees she seems a lot more relaxed.




She's the cash cow. That's why.


----------



## pixiejenna

Britney definitely has severe anxiety, which is unfortunate since her job requires a lot of dealing with the public. It makes me wonder if they were medicating her the whole time. I wonder if she's possibly bi polar as well, since she seems to have such great highs/lows.  Add in whatever drugs she was experimenting with when she had her breakdown .Britney supports their lifestyle so she will be forced to work as long as her dad wants her too. Honestly I think she'd be happiest just moving to some poedunk town  in the middle of no where, doing nothing but taking care of her kids and hanging out with friends/family.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

But she has sooooooo much money. And I'm sure her team has made a ton off her as well. Enough where they never have to work a day in their life perhaps. And if they don't I'm sure she could pay them to F-off. I think it's more about giving her something to do since she doesn't have the skills to do anything else. As much as she talks about just wanting to live the quiet life with her boys I think she would eventually get bored and fall back to destructive bad habits. I hate how quickly she introduces her bfs to her kids.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

keychain said:


> She's the cash cow. That's why.



At this point she can still be the cash cow without doing the red carpet.

Give the girl a break.


----------



## krissa

Looking like she did something to her face. She looks great tho.


----------



## Chanel522

Best she's looked in forever!!


----------



## michie

...and probably photoshopped to the high hills.


----------



## lulu212121

michie said:


> ...and probably photoshopped to the high hills.


 Just like her Shape cover & spread.


----------



## keychain

BagOuttaHell said:


> At this point she can still be the cash cow without doing the red carpet.
> 
> Give the girl a break.



I meant that is how her family looks at her. So they have her appear on the red carpet to promote the brand. Britney does deserve a break.


----------



## Chanel522

michie said:


> ...and probably photoshopped to the high hills.




No doubt...lol!! At least they did a good photoshop job? &#128515;


----------



## Sasha2012

Looks like she got a nose job but she looks happy and healthy.

via tumblr


----------



## Midge S

She does look great, but yeah  - photoshop and PS galore.


----------



## Chanel522

She. Looks. AMAZING!!!! Whatever PS and Photoshop is going on is working &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Heidi Klum is that you.


----------



## Chanel522

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Heidi Klum is that you.




Heidi wishes she looked so good! I've been seeing pictures of her in the Celeb Style thread lately and geeze is she aging badly.


----------



## Nathalya

She looks good! Love this haircolor


----------



## berrydiva

Wow. Her face looks so different.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Chanel522 said:


> Heidi wishes she looked so good! I've been seeing pictures of her in the Celeb Style thread lately and geeze is she aging badly.



Britney doesn't even really look  this good in reality either lol


----------



## xikry5talix

Did she get PS? It looks like heavy contouring on her nose but I can never tell with these things, lol.


----------



## bagzaddict

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Heidi Klum is that you.




I had the same thought when I saw some of the pics.


----------



## sisu9

Oh my. Talk about a photosshopped spread.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/16...abulous-figure-in-a-bikini-for-womens-health/

Britney Spears displays fabulous figure in a teeny bikini on the cover of Womens Health magazines latest issue.

Heres what the 33-year-old entertainer had to share with the mag:

On her body: After I had Jayden, it was real easy for me to get back in shape. But five years later, I started noticing changes in my body. My hips are a little bit wider because Ive had kids. So it was crucial for me to be continuous with my exercise. Consistency is key.

On how she stays in shape: Daily exercise is important for me both mentally and physically. I dont mind working out. Trainers keep you motivated, but I didnt have a problem being motivated. Dancing is a great cardio workout- tough and fun at the same time.

On her motto: Im not about the biggest and the best-Im about enjoying my life, more than anything


----------



## Chanel522

I think she maybe had something done to her nose and her teeth? It's hard to tell if it's photoshop or contouring or PS or a combo. Brit's skin never looks good and neither does her hair, but everything about her is flawless in these pics!


----------



## plumaplomb

......... This looks more like Heidi Klum than Britney Spears...........



Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/16...abulous-figure-in-a-bikini-for-womens-health/
> 
> Britney Spears displays fabulous figure in a teeny bikini on the cover of Womens Health magazines latest issue.
> 
> Heres what the 33-year-old entertainer had to share with the mag:
> 
> On her body: After I had Jayden, it was real easy for me to get back in shape. But five years later, I started noticing changes in my body. My hips are a little bit wider because Ive had kids. So it was crucial for me to be continuous with my exercise. Consistency is key.
> 
> On how she stays in shape: Daily exercise is important for me both mentally and physically. I dont mind working out. Trainers keep you motivated, but I didnt have a problem being motivated. Dancing is a great cardio workout- tough and fun at the same time.
> 
> On her motto: Im not about the biggest and the best-Im about enjoying my life, more than anything


----------



## Tivo

Chanel522 said:


> I think she maybe had something done to her nose and her teeth? It's hard to tell if it's photoshop or contouring or PS or a combo. Brit's skin never looks good and neither does her hair, but everything about her is flawless in these pics!


Those pics really tell us nothing. They almost look like paintings.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Wtf happened to her face?


----------



## AshTx.1

ForeverYoung87 said:


> But she has sooooooo much money. And I'm sure her team has made a ton off her as well. Enough where they never have to work a day in their life perhaps. And if they don't I'm sure she could pay them to F-off. I think it's more about giving her something to do since she doesn't have the skills to do anything else. As much as she talks about just wanting to live the quiet life with her boys I think she would eventually get bored and fall back to destructive bad habits. I hate how quickly she introduces her bfs to her kids.



I think you are so right. I think Britney THINKS she wants a quiet life but wouldn't do well for very long.  Just an opinion.


----------



## daffyduck

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Wtf happened to her face?


It's called "aging" and her old lifestyle (partying, smoking, drinking, etc) catching up to her.


----------



## pixiejenna

Her face looks like Jessica Simpson in the last pic. And all of those pics are photoshoped to high heck.


----------



## QU33NR3MI

TMZ actually released a behind the scenes video of this shoot, and Brit does look great!! It's amazing what some hair and make up can do..  Her body does look great though! Good for her


----------



## knasarae

That's good to know.  I have a soft spot for Brit-Brit.  I just want her to be happy,she's been through so much.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She looks a lot like her mom in those mag pics


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pixiejenna said:


> Britney definitely has severe anxiety, which is unfortunate since her job requires a lot of dealing with the public. It makes me wonder if they were medicating her the whole time. I wonder if she's possibly bi polar as well, since she seems to have such great highs/lows.  Add in whatever drugs she was experimenting with when she had her breakdown .Britney supports their lifestyle so she will be forced to work as long as her dad wants her too. *Honestly I think she'd be happiest just moving to some poedunk town  in the middle of no where, doing nothing but taking care of her kids and hanging out with friends/family*.



I believe this too


----------



## JessLovesTim

Wow her nose is so heavily contoured


----------



## knics33

QU33NR3MI said:


> TMZ actually released a behind the scenes video of this shoot, and Brit does look great!! It's amazing what some hair and make up can do..  Her body does look great though! Good for her



Yeah I saw that and she did look damn good! Her body is rockin. 

TBH the worst is the makeup... they contoured the sh*t out of her nose especially! It looks terrible... and they went to much with the face photoshop to smooth things out. If they had a better makeup artist and toned down the photoshop on her face just a bit, she would have looked much more like herself and the cover wouldn't have gotten these reactions IMO.


----------



## Nathalya

knasarae said:


> That's good to know.  I have a soft spot for Brit-Brit.  I just want her to be happy,she's been through so much.



Me too!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/25...oyfriend-charlie-ebersol-in-matching-pajamas/

Britney Spears and her new boyfriend Charlie Ebersol pose in front of their Christmas tree while wearing matching pajamas in this photo posted to Instagram on Thursday (December 25).

The 33-year-old entertainer was also joined by her kids Sean Preston, 8, and Jayden James, 7.

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy Christmas! Britney captioned the photo.

The night before, Brit shared a photo of her boys with an early present that they got to open on Christmas Eve  skateboards!


----------



## Midge S

Hm.  Seems a little early to be including the boyfriend in family pictures in matching outfits....


----------



## Freckles1

She's lonely


----------



## ForeverYoung87

The only one that looks fine in that pic is her bf. Her sons look like they have the flu and Britney's smile/eyes are wonky as usual


----------



## pursegrl12

Rent a boyfriend


----------



## Tivo

Something just isn't right in that household.


----------



## michie

Ya think!?


----------



## Tivo

michie said:


> Ya think!?


The boys look so odd. Do they have friends? Britney just looks vacant and completely programmed. Probably the same software used in the Bey-bot 2014.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think they look good. But she just started seeing this guy. A little too fast IMO. I remember when he was in that plane crash.


----------



## pukasonqo

how many boyfriends have those kids been introduced to?
this girl deserves better, she seems nice and sweet pity about the complicated life she was forced into


----------



## Sasha2012

There are days when only a sandwich will do - even if you're a multi-millionaire recording artist. 

On Monday, Britney Spears was spotted popping into Togo's in Westlake Village, California, for a quick bite ... to go, of course.

The 33-year-old also picked up a beverage from the chain, famous for piling its sandwiches high with sliced meats and cheese.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wich-chain-grabs-lunch-run.html#ixzz3RIpgdHC8


----------



## ByeKitty

It's interesting how her boys are the same height... How much age difference is there?


----------



## Chanel522

Brit is cute but she looks nothing remotely like how she looked on that magazine cover a while back.


----------



## pinkny

Nathalya said:


> Me too!




Me too!!


----------



## knasarae

ByeKitty said:


> It's interesting how her boys are the same height... How much age difference is there?



I'd say they are irish twins or close to.  She got preggo pretty quickly in between, iirc.


----------



## Sasha2012

It seems Britney Spears may be on the hunt for a new hair stylist.

The singer was on stage for her hit Piece Of Me show in Vegas last week, when fans watched as a chunk of her hair extensions fall from her golden locks.

Ever the professional, Britney pretended not to notice as her hair slid free and onto the stage.

But a fan's video caught the moment the Oops! I Did It Again singer lost her extensions while performing her hit single Do Something on February 27.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sions-recent-Vegas-concert.html#ixzz3TchgXtm3


----------



## ChanelMommy

oh my...


----------



## Midge S

I forgot she even had a show in vegas.  you don't hear much about it...


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She's always had bad hair problems


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I read she has regained primary custody of her kiddies.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Has Britney had work done?  Those boys are super-cute


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute kiddos.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Has Britney had work done?  Those boys are super-cute



She's had a nose job. 


I find it so weird to include your bf of less than a year in a family photoshoot. It's like she thinks every guy is THE one.


----------



## Tivo

Britney's eyes always betray her smile.


----------



## pukasonqo

Tivo said:


> Britney's eyes always betray her smile.




agree
i might get fried for the comment but there is nothing natural on those pics, i really wish she could quietly disappear and live her life away from the spotlight


----------



## Tivo

pukasonqo said:


> agree
> i might get fried for the comment but there is nothing natural on those pics, i really wish she could quietly disappear and live her life away from the spotlight


I agree.


----------



## ByeKitty

Seriously, why though? Why is she on the cover of People magazine with her sons? I thought she didn't want them in the spotlights too much.


----------



## AshTx.1

I love Brit. But it bothers me that she gets so serious so quickly with every boyfriend. I'm sure that's got to be hard on her boys...All these men coming in and out of their lives.


----------



## ChanelMommy

AshTx.1 said:


> I love Brit. But it bothers me that she gets so serious so quickly with every boyfriend. I'm sure that's got to be hard on her boys...All these men coming in and out of their lives.



Agree...


----------



## ChanelMommy

I know obviously the pics are staged for the photo shoot magazine spread..but c'mon the one where her son is holding the guitar and then Brit & her other son have their mouths open..it just looks for forced and fake.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Cute kids.

I hope she finds what she is looking for. The industry broke her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> Cute kids.
> 
> I hope she finds what she is looking for. The industry broke her.


 
real talk!


When I see her in photos, I can't help but to want to be genuinely happy for her.  But she looks forced and uncomfortable.


----------



## Sassys

Hawaii 3/25/15


----------



## Bentley1

She finally got herself a BF that's pretty attractive. She's been with some fugly men.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Yes he is


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think she'll ever be genuinely happy other than she's with her boys. As long  as her daddy is in charge she will be forced to work i don't understand why her father is still in charge.


----------



## ChanelMommy

pixiejenna said:


> I don't think she'll ever be genuinely happy other than she's with her boys. As long  as her daddy is in charge she will be forced to work i don't understand why her father is still in charge.



Agree.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I've always liked Brit and have been rooting for her for a long time....stay strong, girl.


----------



## knics33

I guess I am in the minority but I think she looks genuinely happy and comfortable in that photo shoot. She seems the happiest I have seen her in a long time TBH. Her sons are just SO cute! I like that gypster shirt she has on.


----------



## littlerock

He's GORG. 

What are those shoes she's wearing in the first pic with the beach get up? Can we all shout together "MIS-MATCH!"


----------



## meluvs2shop

is ferderline out of the boys lives? or is he involved? i hope he is but didn't he have a lousy track record with his other babies momma?


----------



## berrydiva

Is this a new guy again? Wasn't she just engaged a few months ago.


----------



## SpeedyJC

knics33 said:


> I guess I am in the minority but I think she looks genuinely happy and comfortable in that photo shoot. She seems the happiest I have seen her in a long time TBH. Her sons are just SO cute! I like that gypster shirt she has on.



Well count me into the minority because I agree with you. Sometimes I see photos where she looks off but I think that may be due to medication.  I think she does look happy in these recent photos. Also I often see people saying that she is forced to work or that she shouldnt be and I use to think maybe she should step away from show business however I saw a documentary of hers and she seemed to genuinely love what she does. It also seemed like a positive for her to have her work to focus on. Just because she has a mental illness doesnt mean she has to give up her career, she has been without major incidents in years. I applaud her for carrying on.


----------



## Sassys

meluvs2shop said:


> is ferderline out of the boys lives? or is he involved? i hope he is but didn't he have a lousy track record with his other babies momma?



Kevin has full custody and gets $20k a month child support


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He doesn't have full custody anymore. She retained primary custody per Billboard.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

How does someone under a conservatorship get primary custody though ....she doesn't even have control over her own life? Is her conservator the one that has primary


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/09/britney-spears-iggy-azalea-go-back-to-80s-for-music-video-shoot/

Britney Spears takes the drivers seat of an orange Jeep while filming a music video on Thursday (April 9) in Studio City, Calif.

The 33-year-old entertainer was joined for the music video by Iggy Azalea.

Girls roll &#127385;, windows roll &#11015;&#65039;, &#128064; on us, jaws on the ground, Britney tweeted during the shoot.


----------



## pixiejenna

lol she Looks Like a 80's Barbie. I wonder why we haven't heard the new single yet and they are already shooting the music video?


----------



## Sasha2012

pixiejenna said:


> lol *she Looks Like a 80's Barbie*. I wonder why we haven't heard the new single yet and they are already shooting the music video?



Barbie on meth, or the dollar store dolls with the matted hair. My barbie didn't look like that.


----------



## michie

She looks like Tan Mom.


----------



## Tivo

michie said:


> She looks like Tan Mom.



Yes ma'am...her twin sister.


----------



## AEGIS

lol she looks happy in that video shoot
i just think Brit does not do well w/press


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/09/britney-spears-iggy-azalea-go-back-to-80s-for-music-video-shoot/
> 
> Britney Spears takes the drivers seat of an orange Jeep while filming a music video on Thursday (April 9) in Studio City, Calif.
> 
> The 33-year-old entertainer was joined for the music video by Iggy Azalea.
> 
> Girls roll &#127385;, windows roll &#11015;&#65039;, &#128064; on us, jaws on the ground, Britney tweeted during the shoot.


----------



## Vhond

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/16...abulous-figure-in-a-bikini-for-womens-health/
> 
> Britney Spears displays fabulous figure in a teeny bikini on the cover of Womens Health magazines latest issue.




Definitively P'shopped...


----------



## Sasha2012

Britney Spears took to Instagram on Friday to update fans on her ankle injury and shared a photo of her left foot and ankle in a cast.

The Toxic singer, 33, pulled a face as she posed in the big black boot wearing a t-shirt and short shorts and made a walking symbol with two fingers on her right hand.

'This boot was made for walkin',' she wrote along side the snap taken in a bathroom. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ows-following-stage-tumble.html#ixzz3Z2sX5DvK


----------



## Sasha2012

New video


----------



## berrydiva

Brit needs to retire. That's just awful.


----------



## caitlin1214

I like Pretty Girls. It's fun, bouncy, summer song.


----------



## knics33

caitlin1214 said:


> I like Pretty Girls. It's fun, bouncy, summer song.



I agree


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Me too!


----------



## Chanel522

The song is ok. It's catchy but I don't love it and I feel like if Brit were 16, 20...even 25 that it would be appropriate, but she's kinda too old to have songs like this. Idk. It's not that it's not appropriate I guess but it just seems a little bit like a song someone 10 years younger would put out. She's not old my any mean, just a few years older than I am and I don't feel old, but I don't know. Nvm...I'm tired. Lol!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

I have to say that it's nay for me


----------



## michie

That song sounds like a demo Gwen Stefani passed on during the "Hollaback Girl" days...


----------



## scarlet555

so awful that song...oh how the great have fallen...


----------



## ChanelMommy

Sasha2012 said:


> Barbie on meth, or the dollar store dolls with the matted hair. My barbie didn't look like that.


----------



## pixiejenna

Chanel522 said:


> The song is ok. It's catchy but I don't love it and I feel like if Brit were 16, 20...even 25 that it would be appropriate, but she's kinda too old to have songs like this. Idk. It's not that it's not appropriate I guess but it just seems a little bit like a song someone 10 years younger would put out. She's not old my any mean, just a few years older than I am and I don't feel old, but I don't know. Nvm...I'm tired. Lol!!



I liked the 80s throwback in the video and that's about it. ITA  this song/video is not for a 33 year women it's more appropriate for  a teenager. Britney isn't old but doing a song/video like this ages her, like when you see a cougar dressed like she's in her twenties.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Beyoncé, Christina, Rihanna and Pink have all evolved and changed their look and sound. Meanwhile Britney is stuck doing the same tired things and not nearly as well as she used to. As someone who used to be obsessed with her I wish she would retire but she's only 33(?) I think she would get bored and not know what to do with herself. I don't think that's good for someone in her situation.


----------



## Lynny0780

The song is ok... It's catchy. But that video is bad!


----------



## berrydiva

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Beyoncé, Christina, Rihanna and Pink have all evolved and changed their look and sound. Meanwhile Britney is stuck doing the same tired things and not nearly as well as she used to. As someone who used to be obsessed with her I wish she would retire but she's only 33(?) I think she would get bored and not know what to do with herself. I don't think that's good for someone in her situation.



She should've stopped at Blackout or just gone the route of club dance songs like Till the World Ends. As a matter of fact that was my jam.. I'm about to go listen to it.


----------



## mcb100

I think it's her producers as well that are just not getting it.....I love Britney but that song and how they dress her is not appropriate for someone her age. You can still be sexy after your 20s, but they're not dressing her tastefully sexy. ITA about Beyoncé and Christina and Pink.....they're still making catchy songs, but more mature songs. The new song and the way they dress her reminds me of how funny/off it is when you can tell someone is trying to look younger than they are. I feel like it may be Brit Brit not getting the picture, but it's her team and producers as well...I mean, I'm sure they have a huge part in her music and I'm sure they dress her for the music videos and the like.


----------



## Midge S

Awful.   Just....awful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Beyoncé, Christina, Rihanna and Pink have all evolved and changed their look and sound. Meanwhile Britney is stuck doing the same tired things and not nearly as well as she used to. As someone who used to be obsessed with her I wish she would retire but she's only 33(?) I think she would get bored and not know what to do with herself. I don't think that's good for someone in her situation.



In all fairness, the ladies you've mentioned didn't have a mental breakdown nor have they gone through the issues at Brit.  So that may have a something to do with why her music/style hasn't evolved.  It's like she's stuck in a time where everything was good in her world - right down to the dance moves



berrydiva said:


> She should've stopped at Blackout or just gone the route of club dance songs like Till the World Ends. As a matter of fact that was my jam.. I'm about to go listen to it.



YAAASSSS when I need to get my butt moving at the gym, I play that song.  it's great


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> In all fairness, the ladies you've mentioned didn't have a mental breakdown nor have they gone through the issues at Brit.  So that may have a something to do with why her music/style hasn't evolved.  It's like she's stuck in a time where everything was good in her world - right down to the dance moves
> 
> 
> 
> YAAASSSS when I need to get my butt moving at the gym, I play that song.  it's great



While those artists haven't had a mental breakdown like Britney did. I agree with the other poster who gave the credit to her producers and handlers. Let's be real I love Britney but she's not a creative person she's a preformer. She's stuck in 1999 because that's where her producers and handlers are keeping her. I also think they had her do a song with Iggy because she's popular right now and they need a gimmick to sell the song. 

Blackout imo was one of her best albums. I used to listen to it all the time in the gym, no joke every time I hear a song from that album I honestly think of the gym. If she can come out with that when she was a hot mess at her worst there is no excuse for the stuff she's coming out with. I wonder if a part of her lousy songs are due to her father's control over her life. How much say dose she really have over her career at this point?


----------



## labelwhore04

Has anyone here gone to see one of her Vegas shows? After seeing how uncomfortable she was on X-Factor, i just can't see her performing.


----------



## knics33

I think she's definitely evolved... certainly since 1999. She is always going to be pop, but she has certainly switched it up with the albums over the years? I mean, as far as evolving and keeping a fan base she has certainly done it better than a lot of pop artists who have been around for a decade + (i.e. Christina). 

And I agree - Blackout is the sh*t!!


----------



## ShoreGrl

I got 1 minute into that video and had to shut it off. Ugh.

Why is there a "mate fit" cup in the opening scene?  Nothing like a commercial in a music video.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Blackout was the ish.

I had never played or owned any of her music.

She was having a mental breakdown and her writers managed to write her a very personal album for her.

Britney is a cash cow and has a very loyal fan base. That kind of loyalty has kept and will keep her around for a long time.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

labelwhore04 said:


> Has anyone here gone to see one of her Vegas shows? After seeing how uncomfortable she was on X-Factor, i just can't see her performing.



I've seen clips on Instagram and YouTube and her dancing is still subpar. Her lipsyncing didn't bother me 10+ years when she was at her peak but it does now especially since it's so obvious. It's like they put her cd in and press play there's no re recording the  vocals like most do.

I also wonder how much Britney is even involved in the recording process. There was that whole Myah Marie debacle and she sounds just like Britney


----------



## pixiejenna

ShoreGrl said:


> I got 1 minute into that video and had to shut it off. Ugh.
> 
> Why is there a "mate fit" cup in the opening scene?  Nothing like a commercial in a music video.



Most music videos are glorified commercials. From the clothing the artist are wearing to pretty much any product you see in the video.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/17...ng-boyfriends-to-billboard-music-awards-2015/

Britney Spears and Iggy Azalea bring their boyfriends to the 2015 Billboard Music Awards held at the MGM Grand Garden Arena on Sunday (May 17) in Las Vegas.

Brit was joined by her beau Charlie Ebersol while Iggy was joined by her basketball player boyfriend Nick Young.

The ladies will be hitting the stage tonight for the first live performance of their new single Pretty Girls.

FYI: Britney is wearing a Yousef Al-Jasmi gown, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes and clutch, and Neil Lane jewels.


----------



## lulu212121

She looked uncomfortable again, tonight.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I thought her performance was pretty good tonight. I'm not expecting her to ever be Britney again.


----------



## pukasonqo

her teeth...


----------



## Sasha2012

She has put off rushing into the recording studio to work on a new album so she can focus on her growing sons.

And Britney Spears looked blissfully happy as she enjoyed some quality time with her boys in Los Angeles on Friday.

The pop superstar, 33, dressed for the sun in a playsuit which showed off her impressively toned figure as the family headed to the Westfield Topanga shopping mall.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lity-time-sons-Jayden-Sean.html#ixzz3d0lCZROv


----------



## zen1965

WOW. One of her boy's is the Kevin's spitting image.
No comment on the playsuit.


----------



## mcb100

Her hairstylist did a great job with her hair at The Billboards Music Awards. It's not easy to make extensions look good + have bleach blond hair and make them blend in naturally. 
 Britney's body looks great, she obviously works out a lot, although I do not like the outfits that she puts together herself in her downtime, when she is not working. (Actually, now that I think about the leopard crop top and funky earrings a few pages back I don't like the outfits that her team puts her in either.) 
   But she seems very down to earth, and I'm glad that she is doing better mentally. Anyone think it's weird that we never see pictures of K Fed? I realize that they are not together, but you'd think there would be pictures of the kids being dropped off at his house, or a family fun day or something? Makes me think how involved he is as a parent.....I mean I'm sure he could be telling paparazzi to not include him in any photos, but several stars do that and the paparazzi still flash away with their cameras.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think one of her boys look like kfed and the other looks like her. I think kfed is laying low the last time we saw him he put on a bit of weight. Didn't he do some celebrity weight loss show? I'm guessing he went back to bad habits when he went back home and that's why he's in hiding from the media.


----------



## ByeKitty

Which one looks like Kfed to you? They both look like mixes of both parents to me!


----------



## lh211

I can't tell who is the eldest/who is who.


----------



## zen1965

ByeKitty said:


> Which one looks like Kfed to you? They both look like mixes of both parents to me!


 
The one with the hat (first pic).


----------



## knasarae

mcb100 said:


> Her hairstylist did a great job with her hair at The Billboards Music Awards. It's not easy to make extensions look good + have bleach blond hair and make them blend in naturally.
> Britney's body looks great, she obviously works out a lot, although I do not like the outfits that she puts together herself in her downtime, when she is not working. (Actually, now that I think about the leopard crop top and funky earrings a few pages back I don't like the outfits that her team puts her in either.)
> But she seems very down to earth, and I'm glad that she is doing better mentally. Anyone think it's weird that we never see pictures of K Fed? I realize that they are not together, but you'd think there would be pictures of the kids being dropped off at his house, or a family fun day or something? Makes me think how involved he is as a parent.....I mean I'm sure he could be telling paparazzi to not include him in any photos, but several stars do that and the paparazzi still flash away with their cameras.





pixiejenna said:


> I think one of her boys look like kfed and the other looks like her. I think kfed is laying low the last time we saw him he put on a bit of weight. Didn't he do some celebrity weight loss show? I'm guessing he went back to bad habits when he went back home and that's why he's in hiding from the media.



I saw him recently... on someone's (another celeb) IG page.  I can't remember who it was.  But I remember I was surprised that whoever's page it was, was working with him.  He appeared to have slimmed down.  Not back into his dancer phsyique but much better than the last time I saw him.



zen1965 said:


> The one with the hat (first pic).



Yea, especially making that face he looks a lot like him.


----------



## knics33

She seems to be the happiest she has been in a while... her body is looking great. I think the oldest favors K-Fed and the youngest her, but they both have a good mix of each parent.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

The boys dress like Kfed.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Haha Britney loves herself some clunky shoes.

Cute kids.


----------



## ByeKitty

ForeverYoung87 said:


> The boys dress like Kfed.



Britney dresses like a she-Kfed too! Whenever I see pictures of her I think to myself... "really?!"
I mean most outfits don't even look that comfortable! There's absolutely no reason to wear such things!


----------



## mcb100

Is she still with Jason? Not sure how long exactly that they've been together (I think it's long though), or if they're married. I was skeptical of him at first, but it DOES seem like they have been together for a long time now....I hope she's happy and healthy, and would like to see her marry again, if that's what she could see herself ever wanting. I think her mental health has been in decent shape lately.


----------



## terebina786

I have to ask... Where does she get these shoes from?!


----------



## pixiejenna

terebina786 said:


> I have to ask... Where does she get these shoes from?!



The 90's. . .


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pixiejenna said:


> The 90's. . .


----------



## Sasha2012

It has just been revealed she drops over $71,000 a year to look good.

However when it comes to splashing the cash, Britney Spears doesn't seem to be spending her money on volume of fabric in her expensive wardrobe.

A big fan of a tiny hotpant and cleavage enhancing top, the singer was out in the Westlake area of California on Wednesday showing off some of the spoils of her large clothing bill.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-wardrobe-24K-dogs-2014.html#ixzz3dPDq7TUz


----------



## MJDaisy

god her style is terrible but yet i still love her so much!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her fashion choices are a train wreck (I mean WTF is that outfit, seriously? Lol) , but I'm still in Britney's corner.


----------



## Staci_W

Strapless bra, size up the shirt to fit, lose the shoes, and that outfit might work.


----------



## stylemepretty

I can't find one positive thing about that outfit.


----------



## Lounorada

Her style is a mess, BUT I love how she dresses for herself when she's out and about, wearing whatever the hell she wants!


----------



## michie

Sasha2012 said:


> It has just been revealed she drops over $71,000 a year to look good.



The only thing she drops when it comes to looking good is the ball.


----------



## mcb100

I respect her for wanting to dress casual, that's fine with me. In the end result, I think as long as it doesn't look tragically terrible, people should dress for themselves. Although, I think that outfit is hideous, and she obviously has the money to buy decent clothes.


I'm all for people dressing for themselves, but she also has to know in her mind that that's not even really an appropriate outfit for anything. Her bra is hanging out....it's very tight, shoes very high with such short shorts, for such a skimpy outfit. It doesn't even really bother me when someone's look doesn't appeal to most people, because in the end, we have to live for ourselves and wear what we want, but I'm just saying, this one is not appropriate....we're seeing too much skin and straps and things.


----------



## Lounorada

mcb100 said:


> I respect her for wanting to dress casual, that's fine with me. In the end result, I think as long as it doesn't look tragically terrible, people should dress for themselves. Although, I think that outfit is hideous, and she obviously has the money to buy decent clothes.
> 
> 
> I'm all for people dressing for themselves, but she also has to know in her mind that that's not even really an appropriate outfit for anything. Her bra is hanging out....it's very tight, shoes very high with such short shorts, for such a skimpy outfit. It doesn't even really bother me when someone's look doesn't appeal to most people, because in the end, we have to live for ourselves and wear what we want, but I'm just saying, this one is not appropriate....we're seeing too much skin and straps and things.



As much as I love people wearing whatever _they_ want (however tragic), I have to completely agree with everything you said! 
Just goes to show, money does not buy style or class


----------



## NYC Chicky

I liked the romper on the other page. I'm glad she's come so far from when she had a breakdown.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She will never dress right. Always sloppy. and her choice in men is eh.


----------



## AshTx.1

mcb100 said:


> Is she still with Jason? Not sure how long exactly that they've been together (I think it's long though), or if they're married. I was skeptical of him at first, but it DOES seem like they have been together for a long time now....I hope she's happy and healthy, and would like to see her marry again, if that's what she could see herself ever wanting. I think her mental health has been in decent shape lately.



Jason? They broke off their engagement a couple years ago. Her current boyfriend is Charlie. ...but I haven't seen pics of them together lately. ..


----------



## dangerouscurves

pixiejenna said:


> The 90's. . .




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> It has just been revealed she drops over $71,000 a year to look good.
> 
> 
> 
> However when it comes to splashing the cash, Britney Spears doesn't seem to be spending her money on volume of fabric in her expensive wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> A big fan of a tiny hotpant and cleavage enhancing top, the singer was out in the Westlake area of California on Wednesday showing off some of the spoils of her large clothing bill.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-wardrobe-24K-dogs-2014.html#ixzz3dPDq7TUz




She spends how much?! It sure doesn't look it! There goes the money down the drain.


----------



## pixiejenna

I love Britney but I can't stand seeing people wearing clothes that dont fit. If you can't zip your top up all the way you need to size up. I do appreciate that she dresses herself and dresses comfortably. It's kind of refreshing to see even if it's not my style.


----------



## mcb100

AshTx.1 said:


> Jason? They broke off their engagement a couple years ago. Her current boyfriend is Charlie. ...but I haven't seen pics of them together lately. ..


 
See that's how out of the loop I am. Haven't checked the Britney thread in forever, besides lately.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

And now her and Charlie are dunzo


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww I kind of hope she stays single for a while. I feel like she's one of those girls who always has to have a bf. I wonder how much of it is her and how much of it is her dads doing. Isn't it rumored that he arranges all of her BFs for her.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

That's the rumor. She hates being single and needs a guy. I give her 2 months before the next one comes and is seen playing with her kids.  She's like one of those girls who watches too many rom coms and believes that relationships are really like that or that men are really like that when none of it is real. Every guy she's with is "the one". Tabloids usually write the women as desperate to get married/pregnant which I usually don't believe but with her I do since she's been pretty vocal about it.


----------



## AshTx.1

Yeah unfortunately Britney doesn't really stay single. ...not in a long time,  at least.


----------



## mcb100

It's always nice having a boyfriend....not a fling, but a serious relationship, someone who is appealing to you and loves your kids, I get that. I also understand that having a marriage and having kids is very important to a lot of people, and it kind of gives you a sense of self. (Several people say that their kids are the reason they even get up to live, or that they're sole purpose for life is finding their soul mate.) Also society makes it seem like having a boyfriend boosts you up on a social scale, I don't think that's why she always wants to find men, but just wanted to point that out...to some women, it is a boost in self esteem to have a boyfriend or a guy who's always there for them.


But being single is equally as gratifying to me, in some ways. However if me and my long term SO broke up I would be sad for a while, and unhappy, but that's not what I mean. When you are single by choice, it gives you a chance to actually get to know yourself. It gives you time to learn what you eventually want for yourself and your future, what you eventually want from men, and where you see yourself going as far as goals and things. You can really think deep and plan out your ideas, wishes, and wants. Not saying that you can't do that when you're in a serious relationship, but especially if you're headed towards marriage or if you're living together, you have someone else to think about too and those dreams/wants/wishes can get put on hold.


I just wish she would realize that being in a serious relationship with a good man who loves you is a blessing, but being single for a while is also a huge blessing and gratifying as well.


----------



## Midge S

She needs some girlfriends.   Other than occasionally her sister you never see her with friends.    

I remember reading that her BFs are on the payroll and found by her Dad to watch her/be her companion because "she doesn't get along with other females"   

I'll try and find it.  I think I only remember it because it was infuriating to hear her referred to like a dog.


----------



## Pinkcooper

Ah Britney you're so sweet and I love you but who the hell is dressing you and why are they buying clothes that are way too small!


----------



## ByeKitty

Midge S said:


> She needs some girlfriends.   Other than occasionally her sister you never see her with friends.
> 
> I remember reading that her BFs are on the payroll and found by her Dad to watch her/be her companion because "she doesn't get along with other females"
> 
> I'll try and find it.  I think I only remember it because it was infuriating to hear her referred to like a dog.


I'm similar, I generally feel uncomfortable hanging with a group of girls. Some individual girlfriends I do have, but I much prefer hanging with a group of male friends. Not everyone has to fit into the stereotypical "girl's girl" image, but I do believe Britney could benefit from having more friends. I can imagine it being hard to gain true friends when you're at her level of fame though. Most people will want something else from you. Lonely existence.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Didn't surprise me. No matter how many baby mama's K-Fed has to deal with at least he's in a stable happy relationship now. Britney keeps falling deeper and deeper into a hole.


----------



## pixiejenna

I agree Britney needs more friends the gender of them isn't really important. I generally get along with guys better because I'm pretty blunt. I think that ever since her breakdown she's been very isolated. All the "friends" she had around that time weren't real friends they were all paracites sucking her dry. Because she has always been working since she's a kid i don't think she ever really developed any long lasting friendships. I think she was so driven as a child to work to be able to provide a better life for her family. Her parents pushed her into being  a workhorse instead of letting her be a kid.  She never learned how to socialize normally which is why she was such easy pray to those who helped her to have her breakdown.


----------



## knics33

ChanelMommy said:


> Didn't surprise me. No matter how many baby mama's K-Fed has to deal with at least he's in a stable happy relationship now. *Britney keeps falling deeper and deeper into a hole.*



Lol because she hasn't settled down in a long term relationship/have a man? Ok...

I think people forget just how long ago the breakdown, divorce from K-Fed, mental health issues was... Circus marked her comeback to the music scene, her getting some help etc. That was in like 2008. She has had 3 (I think?) boyfriends since then... that isn't that crazy. It's not like she is going through men every month. Women can be hard on each other sometimes. JMO.

Lol at her last outfit. If anything, her eclectic,even wacky style and how she seems to just be herself/wears what she wants and doesn't GAF what ppl think, makes me like her even more.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Most of the criticism I've seen isn't about the # of men she's been with but about how she's never without one and the speed the relationship moves at. Why put him in People Mag in a family photo shoot when you haven't been dating for a year? Why introduce him to your kids so damn fast? She pushes the independent Britney every time she's single and how she's excited to have one night stands but in reality she couldn't be further from that. Her meltdown might have been ages ago but it's pretty clear she hasn't fully recovered not just because of this but also how she is on stage and in candid pics. She's still handled with kiddy gloves


----------



## ByeKitty

I only side-eye her for introducing each boyfriend to her sons so early on...


----------



## AshTx.1

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Most of the criticism I've seen isn't about the # of men she's been with but about how she's never without one and the speed the relationship moves at. Why put him in People Mag in a family photo shoot when you haven't been dating for a year? Why introduce him to your kids so damn fast? She pushes the independent Britney every time she's single and how she's excited to have one night stands but in reality she couldn't be further from that. Her meltdown might have been ages ago but it's pretty clear she hasn't fully recovered not just because of this but also how she is on stage and in candid pics. She's still handled with kiddy gloves



I am a Britney fan but I agree with all this.


----------



## tnguye78

Has anyone seen her new video or heard her new song?

Oh my goodness, it is just soo terrible. I can't get pass the first few lines before I have to switch it off


----------



## ChanelMommy

tnguye78 said:


> Has anyone seen her new video or heard her new song?
> 
> Oh my goodness, it is just soo terrible. I can't get pass the first few lines before I have to switch it off



What new song? The only one I know of is with Iggy.


----------



## tnguye78

ChanelMommy said:


> What new song? The only one I know of is with Iggy.



Yes, that's the one. I guess i just started hearing it. lol it doesn't get too much play on the radio..


----------



## pixiejenna

Iggy posted some snotty tweets knocking Britney for not promoting their song more. So a fake rapper is knocking one of the best entertainers of our time. . . . so basically she's pissy that Britney isn't working her a$$ off to help her career. I feel like someone should tell her to pay respect but it's not worth the time or energy her star is already dying out which is probably why she's so pissy.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I don't think she's completely wrong though. Britney fans attack Brit all the time for not properly promoting Britney Jean and called her lazy. Idk if it's her Vegas gig limiting her or if it's her team protecting her because she sucks now but performing it once on an award show isn't going to do much. Britney's singles don't really do as well as they used to and Iggy is turning into the female Robin Thicke. There's very few musicians that can throw a single and music video out there with no promotion and have it do well.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She isn't wrong but since her entire career has been built on features she needs to have several.


----------



## pixiejenna

Britney isn't promoting the song but I feel like Iggy shouldn't be biting the hand that feeds her. Why not come out with your own music and promote that Iggy? Britney's last handful of singles have been average at best IMO, her last album had a song called perfume to basically advertise her latest fragrance lol. The song she did with Iggy sucks it's a bad song. I'm sure Britney got pressured into doing with her because Iggy's "popular" ATM. Iggy's popularity is plummeting right now and she's desperate to hold on. 

I think Britney's lack of promotion is probably because she doesn't really want to do the promotion, she's done this since she was 16 so I think she's tired of the dog and pony show aspect of the job. I think she's at a point in her life that she'll produce music as long as she's getting paid too but the amount of energy she'll put into it will be the bare minim. 

If Iggy wanted to promote the song more she should have went another route and had her management work with Britneys management to make it happen. Starting a twitter war is childish and unprofessional. At the end of the day it's Britneys song with Iggy as a feature, she must be confused and think it's the other way around. And frankly if I were Brit I wouldn't want to put up with that nonsense to promote the song.


----------



## mcb100

^Agreed. And I also feel like while Britney may love her fans, and love her career, I get the vibe sometimes that she is very tired and doesn't really want to do this anymore. I think up until recently she really wanted to do music still and now I feel like she would be happier just being a stay at home mom and watching her boys. I don't think she will turn music offers down, but she's definitely not having as much fun with it as she used to. (And I am not referring even to when she was younger, but maybe up until her last album before this?) 


Iggy also has to remember that it's Britney's song. You can point out to someone what you think good moves to make would be, but in the end, with the promoting and such, it's Britney's decision....it is her song and you are just featured in it....Also twitter wars are so immature. Iggy's an adult, (I read she's like 25?), you're telling me that when you have a big tiff over something you can't just pick up the phone and call someone? She has to stoop to a childish level and start a Twitter war. 


Also I heard Britney's younger sister is trying to branch out into the country music scene. Good for her if that's what she wants to do but it must be awfully difficult. I highly doubt that people will see her for the artist that she's trying to be, but just as Britney's little sister ....it must be very very hard to be Britney's sister and at the same time, trying to be in the music industry, when you probably feel like your older sister is a lot more successful at it than you are. And Jamie's alright, I'm not trying to bash her, (I know posts are misinterpreted a lot.) just saying how I would feel if that was what I was trying to do & I had an older sister like that.


----------



## coconutsboston

Did Britney get a new nose, or is that super horrible contour (on the ESPYs tonight)?


----------



## Midge S

She definitely had work, but she looks good on the Espys


----------



## ChanelMommy

I never saw Iggy's tweets. Why would she attack Britney?


----------



## Freckles1

Midge S said:


> She definitely had work, but she looks good on the Espys




Major guns!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's enjoying a breather from her daily Piece Of Me performances in Sin City.

But Britney Spears appeared to take inspiration from her flashy Las Vegas costumes when she dressed for he ESPY Awards in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

The 33-year-old donned a plunging platinum tank top and an intricate pair of black beaded shorts that highlighted her athletic legs. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-beaded-shorts-ESPY-Awards.html#ixzz3g5x9kYRB


----------



## berrydiva

Her legs look great. That makeup not so much. 


Iggy is pathetic and acts like a child when things don't go the way she thinks it should.. she feels way too privileged and TI need to pull that battery from her back. Say what you want about Britney but she's put work into this game and has a long career. And Britney's clapback was absolutely perfect.


----------



## Freckles1

Brit's legs rock! Don't really like the dress tho ...


----------



## ForeverYoung87

What's going on in the mouth area? New veneers or...? Her smile wasn't always like that right?


----------



## NYC Chicky

I thought after the breakdown it became different


----------



## michie

Sasha2012 said:


> She's enjoying a breather from her daily Piece Of Me performances in Sin City.
> 
> But Britney Spears appeared to take inspiration from her flashy Las Vegas costumes when she dressed for he ESPY Awards in Los Angeles on Wednesday.
> 
> The 33-year-old donned a plunging platinum tank top and an intricate pair of black beaded shorts that highlighted her athletic legs.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-beaded-shorts-ESPY-Awards.html#ixzz3g5x9kYRB



Everything about her looks "off". She looks like somebody's older aunt who is damned happy to be invited to "Girl's Turn Up Night".


----------



## scarlet555

Even the way she is standing with the hands on hip thing is wrong...  Like a mannequin a freakish one.


----------



## pukasonqo

when i see her dusted and dragged to the spotlight with a tight, forced grin i feel sorry for her...


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> when i see her dusted and dragged to the spotlight with a tight, forced grin i feel sorry for her...




This.  That smile and eye makeup remind me of Heath Ledger as the Joker.


----------



## knasarae

pukasonqo said:


> when i see her dusted and dragged to the spotlight with a tight, forced grin i feel sorry for her...



Yea I think that sums it up.  She always looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## Sasha2012

What seemed to be her old grocery lists featuring plenty of sugary and unnecessarily high-caloric products were put for sale on eBay days ago.

But Britney Spears looked to be the perfect picture of health on her latest outing.

The 33-year-old singer was spotted showing off her toned tummy in a crop top during a shopping trip at Sogno in Westlake Village, California on Friday morning.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sipping-sugary-iced-coffee.html#ixzz3gBSOeP78


----------



## AshTx.1

Sighhhhh Britney always looks so sad when she's single.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She.just.dresses.so.bad.


----------



## sisu9

For someone with all the money in the world to spend....she has got the worst shoe collection. Ever!


----------



## tomz_grl

sisu9 said:


> For someone with all the money in the world to spend....she has got the worst shoe collection. Ever!



What's worse is, she probably spent a fortune on it.


----------



## Freckles1

We need to have a clothing intervention ( shoes too ) for Brit and Hillary Duff. Both very pretty girls with rockin' bodies, alas they can't seem to figure out how to show off what they've worked so hard for  -  some simple clean lines and I think they'd have a classic style that can still be sassy!!


----------



## keychain

^
We should.


----------



## Swanky

*Britney Spears Lifetime Conservatorship*

 *         8/3/2015 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE





http://www.tmz.com/person/britney-spears/
*Britney Spears*  has been under a remarkably successful conservatorship for 7 1/2 years,  and sources familiar with the situation tell us it could last a  lifetime.
 We're told there are no plans to end the conservatorship, even in the  long term, and no one involved is complaining. As TMZ and every other  media outlet reported, Britney was so bad off at the end of 2007 her  family was in fear she would die.
 After she was taken to the hospital on a psych hold, her dad,* Jamie Spears*,  went to court and a conservatorship was established in January  2008. There are actually 2 conservatorships ... one for the person, and  one for finances.  
 Fact is ... the conservatorships have worked remarkably well. Britney  -- who at her worst was on the verge of losing permanent custody of her  kids -- is now by any standard a great parent. Jamie and Britney's  doctors have stabilized her to the point she can successfully work and  maintain a personal life.
 As for the financial conservatorship, it has been a huge success. Last year alone the conservatorship* raked in $14 million*,  and that's only a portion of Britney's financial machine. As one source  said, before the conservatorship her finances were an absolute mess,  and the ship has been fully righted. 
 We're told Britney -- who has a team of lawyers and doctors, along  with Jamie, managing the conservatorship -- has "substantial day-to-day  freedom" to make her own decisions.
 Short story ... if the conservatorship were to end, there would be  significant risk she could backslide. The plan is to continue the  conservatorship indefinitely ... because it works.



*
*




Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3hlaMfE7m
​


----------



## ChanelMommy

does Kevin still have primary custody?


----------



## knasarae

ChanelMommy said:


> does Kevin still have primary custody?



I thought they had joint custody?


----------



## Swanky

I've never heard he had primary {?}


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think it might have been a legal custody/physical custody situation. If she can't even make decisions for herself she probably can't make decisions for her kids, but they seem to spend the majority of their time with her.


----------



## knasarae

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I've never heard he had primary {?}



I thought he did when she initially had to have her breakdown.  I just thought it was temporary and they reevaluated once she had been stable for a while.

I don't know... maybe that isn't true.  But I read an interview by him recently and he said they co-parent very well together now.  So that's good.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I thought when she first got sick Kevin did step up to the plate and take on primary custody of the children. Once she got better though it seems like they switched to joint.


----------



## AshTx.1

http://m.usmagazine.com/celebrity-n...in-federline-10th-wedding-anniversary-2014199

Us weekly said temporary permanent custody. #8;in the article.


----------



## Swanky

Temporary permanent?


----------



## Swanky

Ahh, temporary *PRIMARY*!  That was in '07 though.


----------



## AshTx.1

Yeah my bad.


----------



## pixiejenna

That kind of makes me sad. I feel like her dad will push her to work as long as he can. While she is more stable than she was 7-8 years ago she seems like a shell of who she used to be. The only time she even seems remotely happy is when she's with her boys. Also her dad isn't going to be around forever who's going to take over after he passes? I fear that she'll end up with husband number 3 who will happily take over both areas and it will end very poorly. Since all her bf's since her divorce from Kevin gave a vibe of a caretaker more than a bf/love. I feel like Jamie is already trying to make it happen.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She always looks nervous on the red carpet, and her smile can look fragile IMO.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

pixiejenna said:


> That kind of makes me sad. I feel like her dad will push her to work as long as he can. While she is more stable than she was 7-8 years ago she seems like a shell of who she used to be. The only time she even seems remotely happy is when she's with her boys. Also her dad isn't going to be around forever who's going to take over after he passes? I fear that she'll end up with husband number 3 who will happily take over both areas and it will end very poorly. Since all her bf's since her divorce from Kevin gave a vibe of a caretaker more than a bf/love. I feel like Jamie is already trying to make it happen.



If her dad passed away and there is no husband I'm assuming her mom, brother or sister might be conservator. Maybe they keep her busy because a bored Britney with no schedule may fall back into bad habits?


----------



## SpeedyJC

ForeverYoung87 said:


> If her dad passed away and there is no husband I'm assuming her mom, brother or sister might be conservator. Maybe they keep her busy because a bored Britney with no schedule may fall back into bad habits?


 
The court I think could also appoint a non relative as conservator I think don't quote me on that. I may be in minority but I think its a positive that she works. She is so young still and it seems like when she does work its a set schedule like when she was on Xfactor or her Vegas gig and sometimes schedule and routine is the best thing. I think she enjoys what she does and has nothing to do with feeling forced. She may look nervous at times but she gets through it and I respect her for that. Just because she has some sort of mental illness doesn't mean she has to give up her career and move back to Kentwood.


----------



## mcb100

Sasha2012 said:


> What seemed to be her old grocery lists featuring plenty of sugary and unnecessarily high-caloric products were put for sale on eBay days ago.
> 
> But Britney Spears looked to be the perfect picture of health on her latest outing.
> 
> The 33-year-old singer was spotted showing off her toned tummy in a crop top during a shopping trip at Sogno in Westlake Village, California on Friday morning.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-sugary-iced-coffee.html#ixzz3gBSOeP78[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Britney has an awesome body, but she dresses it like the times are still 15 years ago. As if it's still the year 2000, and not 2015. Also while I think that some of the revealing costumes she wore onstage when she was younger were fabulous, I feel like costumes should stay on stage and it always seems as if she wears revealing borderline costume-ish stuff in public....Yanno what I mean, she really did grow up on stage so maybe it's like she wore a lot of stage costumes back in the day and she was never properly taught how to look in public? I admire her free spirit, and not caring what people think of her, but it also seems as if her style never really grew up. The above photo is too revealing for a 33 year old's everyday outside-of-the-house outfit. She always kind of misses the mark with her clothes. Her outside-of-the-house clothing is starting to resemble "Hit Me Baby One More Time" music video clothes, they're getting so revealing. And her costume in that music video was great, but that's the point...it says inside the music video, you don't wear the same clothes outside that you wear dancing on stage?
> 
> 
> I don't see a problem with her having joint custody. I don't think she would let it affect her kids. Britney's always seemed like a good mother IMO, and just want to add that someone who has depression/bipolar even severe cases, can be capable of taking really good care of their kids. (I'm not saying all people with those disorders, but there's definitely some that are great parents.)


----------



## michie

Damn. She can't spell worth sh!t. Those grocery lists make mine look like I'm a trainer...yeesh.


----------



## pursegrl12

jeez, I wish I could eat all that crap and look like her.....


----------



## pixiejenna

ForeverYoung87 said:


> If her dad passed away and there is no husband I'm assuming her mom, brother or sister might be conservator. *Maybe they keep her busy because a bored Britney with no schedule may fall back into bad habits*?




That is a good point I've never considered. I've always felt like they pushed her to work so much as a kid it's just out of habit/need to support them. But now keeping her busy could be a way to keep her nose out of trouble, which is kind of sad.


----------



## AshTx.1

I think that even though Britney may want to retire and doesn't have the passion for the business anymore,  if she's retired with nothing else to do it could go bad and she would fall back into destructive habits. So that's why they keep her working.


----------



## Sasha2012

She showed off her new rainbow hued locks for the first time on Sunday.

And on Monday Britney Spears was out in the sunshine with her hair of many colours as she made a shopping stop in Malibu. 

The 33-year-old showcased her longer look which featured pale blue, lilac purple.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...locks-shopping-trip-Malibu.html#ixzz3iRuswhgh


----------



## Freckles1

Now listen, I am 10 years older than Britney, but I thought the whole coloring the hair crazy colors was over already?


----------



## qudz104

I love it! She deserves to be happy, and if temporary hair color does it then go for it Brit Brit!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

How are we still seeing her tracks after all these years?! And from her hairline! Has her hair not grown at all?!!?


----------



## Bag Fetish

How does she have so much money but crappy extensions ... Lord help her!! Why hasn't a good hair stylist stepped up and fixed this for her. Or even use the clip in and out ones, so much better for her hair. 

I wonder if the meds she's on are effecting her hair?


----------



## michie

She gives me Anna Nicole vibes...


----------



## pixiejenna

She's always complained about having thin hair,  even when she first broke out on the scene. I remember thinking WTF is she talking about I was a teen and didn't know extensions even existed her hair always looked thick and full. She has also worn extensions for over 10 years. So having thin hair, wearing extensions 24/7 for over 10 years, and add aging into the mix and health woes/meds her hair is in bad shape and isn't going to recover people. As to why her extensions are so bad I don't know. I'd like to think she could get a better job but she obviously must like whoever is doing them since she keeps going back?


----------



## AshTx.1

Yeah I remember that Diary MTV show. Britney did one back around 2001 and there was a part where a fan came up to britney while she was sitting in her convertible and said,  "Is your hair real?" And Britney started patting her hair and said "Yeah." When the fan walked off, Britney looked in the camera and giggled and said,  "no it's not real!" So she's been doing extensions at least since '01....they were definitely looking better back then though.


----------



## DesigningStyle

What happened to her mouth?


----------



## berrydiva

DesigningStyle said:


> What happened to her mouth?


Too much collagen.


----------



## DesigningStyle

berrydiva said:


> Too much collagen.



Is it permanent or will she be able to go back to having a normal mouth?


----------



## berrydiva

DesigningStyle said:


> Is it permanent or will she be able to go back to having a normal mouth?



It generally wears off over time. I find that it never looks good/natural when people get it done but to each their own.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

She looks stunning on that 2nd photo


----------



## coconutsboston

In the Malibu pics, I thought she was Jessica Simpson at first...then the last couple, I thought Suzanne Somers.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

pixiejenna said:


> She's always complained about having thin hair,  even when she first broke out on the scene. I remember thinking WTF is she talking about I was a teen and didn't know extensions even existed her hair always looked thick and full. She has also worn extensions for over 10 years. So having thin hair, wearing extensions 24/7 for over 10 years, and add aging into the mix and health woes/meds her hair is in bad shape and isn't going to recover people. As to why her extensions are so bad I don't know. I'd like to think she could get a better job but she obviously must like whoever is doing them since she keeps going back?


Maybe Beyonce is right for wearing wigs all the time


----------



## ChanelMommy

pixiejenna said:


> She's always complained about having thin hair,  even when she first broke out on the scene. I remember thinking WTF is she talking about I was a teen and didn't know extensions even existed her hair always looked thick and full. She has also worn extensions for over 10 years. So having thin hair, wearing extensions 24/7 for over 10 years, and add aging into the mix and health woes/meds her hair is in bad shape and isn't going to recover people. As to why her extensions are so bad I don't know. I'd like to think she could get a better job but she obviously must like whoever is doing them since she keeps going back?



Def agree certain meds can wreak havoc on your hair combined with stress, etc.


----------



## ChanelMommy

The picture of her with her son's hair  matching her hair is  adorable btw


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/16/britney-spears-stuns-with-rainbow-hair-at-teen-choice-2015/

Britney Spears looks absolutely stunning while posing with her surfboard in the press room at the 2015 Teen Choice Awards held at the Galen Center on Sunday (August 16) in Los Angeles.

The 33-year-old entertainer debuted her rainbow hair for the first time at a public event while accepting the Candies Style Icon Award.

Be fearless in your choices, and dont be afraid to be yourself! Britney told the crowd during her acceptance speech.

Britney is nominated for two awards tonight  Choice Music Single: Female Artist and Choice Music: Collaboration, both for Pretty Girls with Iggy Azalea.

FYI: Britney is wearing a Mikael D dress, Le Silla shoes, and Jennifer Meyer jewelry.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Wow she looks great!


----------



## noitsyou

If kids were attending that show, I'd wear something less revealing.


----------



## Gaby87

She really does look great! She hasnt looked like this in a while... Did she do something to her lips? They look a little ducky?


----------



## tweegy

I like her hair!

 Reminds me of rainbow bright lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks happy and healthy, but boy do I hate that dress!

She posted an instagram pic of herself doing a yoga style handstand against the wall, and people were being so mean about how it wasn't difficult because it was against the wall, and all I kept thinking was that criticizing someone's yoga pose is the least yogic thing you can do!


----------



## AshTx.1

She looks good, but how on earth did she win an award for style?  She is the worst dressed celebrity out there lol!


----------



## DC-Cutie

lanasyogamama said:


> She looks happy and healthy, but boy do I hate that dress!


 in these pics I don't think she looks happy, she looks stiff and forced.  lifeless eyes...  I can't put my finger on it


When she's not 'on' and just with her family, she seem genuinely happy


----------



## lanasyogamama

DC-Cutie said:


> in these pics I don't think she looks happy, she looks stiff and forced.  lifeless eyes...  I can't put my finger on it
> 
> 
> When she's not 'on' and just with her family, she seem genuinely happy




Well...  I see what you mean, but she seems more alert than I've seen her in the past.

I think she really would be most healthy mentally if she retired from public life.


----------



## arnott

Her legs are looking great!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Britney's chest is a cautionary tale about uv rays.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks really botoxed doesn't she?


----------



## etk123

Yes!!! Lots of Botox!


----------



## Freckles1

arnott said:


> Her legs are looking great!




Terrific


----------



## pukasonqo

AshTx.1 said:


> She looks good, but how on earth did she win an award for style?  She is the worst dressed celebrity out there lol!




you forgot kimmie kakes, in the worst dressed category she is queen of the game (special thanks to self appointed "designer" and "stylist" and part-time husband, kanye)


----------



## Lounorada

She has great legs!


----------



## SpeedyJC

lanasyogamama said:


> She posted an instagram pic of herself doing a yoga style handstand against the wall, and people were being so mean about how it wasn't difficult because it was against the wall, and all I kept thinking was that criticizing someone's yoga pose is the least yogic thing you can do!



Kind of like the peace loving earthies who will run you over with their shopping cart without remorse in whole foods?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks cute!


----------



## scarlet555

This is the best she's looked in a long time


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> in these pics I don't think she looks happy, she looks stiff and forced.  lifeless eyes...  I can't put my finger on it
> 
> 
> When she's not 'on' and just with her family, she seem genuinely happy



She's a mannequin.


----------



## vhsethan

berrydiva said:


> It generally wears off over time. I find that it never looks good/natural when people get it done but to each their own.




I've gotten my lips done three times and it's never, ever looked severe like Britney's. They must be plumping the crap out of her lips or she's going to a bad nurse. As famous as she is, she should be going to Epione (where the Kardashian and other "it girls" go).


----------



## vhsethan

AshTx.1 said:


> She looks good, but how on earth did she win an award for style?  She is the worst dressed celebrity out there lol!




Lol, this was a sponsored award from Candies...since Britney's people signed an endorsement deal with the brand during the Circus era, this is just another way to "honor" Britney while promoting Fifth Harmony (currently in contract).


----------



## berrydiva

vhsethan said:


> I've gotten my lips done three times and it's never, ever looked severe like Britney's. They must be plumping the crap out of her lips or she's going to a bad nurse. As famous as she is, she should be going to Epione (where the Kardashian and other "it girls" go).


The Kardashians and most other "it girls" lips look terrible...very noticeable that it's enhanced....she should definitely stay away from there.


----------



## baglover1973

ashtx.1 said:


> she looks good, but how on earth did she win an award for style?  She is the worst dressed celebrity out there lol!



+1!


----------



## vhsethan

berrydiva said:


> The Kardashians and most other "it girls" lips look terrible...very noticeable that it's enhanced....she should definitely stay away from there.




I disagree, I am a diehard Britney fan (I've seen the Vegas show 10x) but I think her face is a shell of what it used to be...whereas the Kardashian's look "natural" in a fake way.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I like to think the award was for her stage/music video outfits which are pretty memorable And "iconic"


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I kinda like the hair.


----------



## Ladybug09

noitsyou said:


> If kids were attending that show, I'd wear something less revealing.


yup. the dress was wholly inappropriate.


----------



## AshTx.1

vhsethan said:


> Lol, this was a sponsored award from Candies...since Britney's people signed an endorsement deal with the brand during the Circus era, this is just another way to "honor" Britney while promoting Fifth Harmony (currently in contract).


I see.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks good...hate the dress though.


----------



## redney

Kids these days know who Britney is??


----------



## AshTx.1

redney said:


> Kids these days know who Britney is??



Lmao.....I wonder! The last hit I remember her having was 'Til the world ends.... I think that was in '11.

I've been a Britney fan since '98, and that's when I was a teen. But I'm not oblivious. I realize Britney's faults, like her not singing live,  always needing a boyfriend around, her "fashion sense".


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/30/britney-spears-shows-major-cleavage-at-2015-mtv-vmas/

Britney Spears shows cameras some serious skin while making her way along the carpet at the 2015 MTV Video Music Awards held at the Microsoft Theater on Sunday (August 30) in Los Angeles.

The 33-year-old entertainer later took the stage to present Best Male Video to Mark Ronson and Bruno Mars for their hit Uptown Funk.

In case you missed the news, Brit may be leaving her Las Vegas residency soon!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's adorable.


----------



## kirsten

She looks like Jessica Simpson a little bit now.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I would have liked the dress if it weren't for a the cutouts.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

That dress looks uncomfortable. And is her hairline receding?


----------



## zen1965

I hope this trend of being 3/4-naked on the red carpet stops soon.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I was never a Britney fan during her hey day but those performances last night made me realize how much effort she put in back in the day.


----------



## pukasonqo

sorry but, whenever i see her i get this old song playing in my head: the smile has left your eyes


----------



## AshTx.1

I think she looks hot but that dress fits too tightly on her chest. She has really gotten back in shape.


----------



## stylemepretty

Botox? She looks different. Skin is tight. No lines. But her body is looking great.


----------



## michie

Her face looks awful.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Wow those are really bad pictures  I thought she looked really cute when I was watching the show....


----------



## Freckles1

AshTx.1 said:


> I think she looks hot but that dress fits too tightly on her chest. She has really gotten back in shape.




Her legs are amazing!!! She is a hot mama!!
Hate the dress.


----------



## Lounorada

Her body is bomb and she's so cute, but her face...  she doesn't look like Britney anymore. More like a plastic, awkward lookalike.


----------



## pursegrl12

Her body is seriously sick


----------



## baglover1973

she is cute but she looks so stiff and uncomfortable....


----------



## knasarae

I would kill for her legs.


----------



## Deco

zen1965 said:


> I hope this trend of being 3/4-naked on the red carpet stops soon.


 I don't think it will.  Where the trend is likely headed is to cover up completely and have the cutouts placed directly over the bathing suit parts.


----------



## coconutsboston

pukasonqo said:


> sorry but, whenever i see her i get this old song playing in my head: the smile has left your eyes




I was thinking she looked sort of sad as well. Glad it wasn't just me! Her body looks amaze though!


----------



## pixiejenna

kirsten said:


> She looks like Jessica Simpson a little bit now.



She really does in the 1st and 7th pic! Maybe she's going to the same dr lol. Almost unrecognizable in those pics. I guess if they freeze and plump up her face enough she can't look dead in the eyes


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> I would kill for her legs.


+1 She's always had great legs.


----------



## Sasha2012

She sang a song called Lucky once, now gamblers are hoping she will bring them some of the same in Sin City.

Britney Spears has turned her successful Las Vegas residency into a money making machine - literally.

On Thursday, it was revealed that the 33-year-old has landed her very own slot machine.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Vegas-royalty-slot-machine.html#ixzz3mi638dO9


----------



## schadenfreude

^ Oh, sad. Even the backup dancer is sort of cringing and giving that look you give before your friend horribly embarrasses themselves.


----------



## chocolatechippy

noitsyou said:


> If kids were attending that show, I'd wear something less revealing.



i was thinking the same!


----------



## lulu212121

I thought I read somewhere, maybe last month, that her show will be packing up. I haven't looked into this, though. I wonder if her show ever did well?


----------



## AshTx.1

Her body is looking so great.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

lulu212121 said:


> I thought I read somewhere, maybe last month, that her show will be packing up. I haven't looked into this, though. I wonder if her show ever did well?



No she extended it for 2 more years. The theater she performs in only had 2000 seats if she can't sell that out then she really is done


----------



## Ladybug09

ForeverYoung87 said:


> No she extended it for 2 more years. The theater she performs in only had 2000 seats if she can't sell that out then she really is done


Yeah. I heard she resigned also.


----------



## Freckles1

ForeverYoung87 said:


> No she extended it for 2 more years. The theater she performs in only had 2000 seats if she can't sell that out then she really is done




I thought I read somewhere that Brit got dibs over JLo on new theaters? IDK???? I don't think she's shutting down though, right?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Didn't she announce on stage last week that she has extended her stay.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagOuttaHell said:


> Didn't she announce on stage last week that she has extended her stay.



Yeah, she did. It was very recent.


----------



## ChanelMommy

kirsten said:


> She looks like Jessica Simpson a little bit now.



I just said the same thing to myself! She does!


----------



## Swanky

*Britney Spears $7 MILLION Steal for New Mansion*

 *         10/12/2015 3:13 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE




If you want to know where *Britney Spears*' massive Las Vegas paychecks are going -- feast your eyes on the huge estate she just snatched up outside Los Angeles!
 Brit closed on the 13,264 sq. ft. palace on Friday, according to our  real estate sources, and she got it for an amazing $7.4 million. It's  not often you hear that kinda price called "a steal," but we're told  that's how it's being described in celeb housing circles. 
 Here's why -- besides the 5 beds and 7.5 baths ... Brit's new crib  sits on 20.98 acres, has tennis courts, AND an infinity pool. She can  also work on her golf game (if she's got one), since there's a 3-hole  course on the grounds!
 Brit's becoming a land baron -- she already owns another property in the area, but she's living in a rental right now.
 If there's a downside, it's the $1,836/month in HOA dues. We suspect Britney will find a way to make ends meet.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3oSc14jT1
​


----------



## Sferics

Where ist the infinity pool?


----------



## Sasha2012

Britney Spears suffered a wardrobe malfunction while performing during her Las Vegas show.

The 33-year-old pop star was belting out her 2009 single 3 in a revealing black mesh unitard with strategically placed pleather patches.

Britney was about one-third into the performance when her back zipper broke and split open.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sh-unitard-breaks-mid-song.html#ixzz3p2RuOKNC


----------



## Sasha2012

Britney Spears showed off her toned physique in Calabasas on Thursday.

The pretty blonde celebrated her 34th birthday the previous day, sharing several Instagram posts of the festive occasion. 

As she stepped out after the low-key party with family, the singer, hair tossed up into a messy bun, showed off her toned midriff in a '90s inspired cropped black halter top. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...jeans-celebrating-birthday.html#ixzz3tQBnabkV


----------



## berrydiva

She's only 34?! She looks at least 40...sheesh.


----------



## LavenderIce

Ooh, I love the teapot cake!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute party!


----------



## Sferics

What did she do to her mouth(area)? She looks very different. 
...is it the teeth? The upper Lip? I can´t point it out...?


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Looks like something was done to her upper lip and nose


----------



## Sasha2012

Britney Spears shows off her fit figure in a series of sultry new images for V magazine.

The singer is almost unrecognizable as she shows off her killer cheekbones with dramatic eye-makeup in the shots by famed photographer Mario Testino.

The 34-year-old poses in a variety of racy outfits and lingerie in the shoot which celebrates the 100th edition of the magazine.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...racy-new-covers-V-magazine.html#ixzz41i231le1


----------



## Pandoravuitton

This is the best she's looked in a long time, her body is rockin!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love the V magazine pictures.


----------



## Fran0421

Love the v magazine pictures too very reminiscent of her younger photoshoots


----------



## tomz_grl

The V mag photos are gorgeous but it's a shame they felt the need to touch up the pictures so much because she does not look like that in the food shopping pics. The tracks in her hair are bad!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Doesn't look like her in those v mag pics


----------



## kellytheshopper

Fran0421 said:


> Love the v magazine pictures too very reminiscent of her younger photoshoots




+1!

She looks so good!


----------



## berrydiva

Brit Brit looks good. Her tracks are always a mess...it's her thing at this point.


----------



## Lounorada

*V Magazine #100 Spring 2016*
Photography by Mario Testino

V Magazine


----------



## pukasonqo

sorry, i couldn't get my eyes past the male model


----------



## coconutsboston

She looks great, but her extensions always look terrible.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks good. I hope she's doing okay.


----------



## Fran0421

I have a soft spot for britney. I hope she is doing well too


----------



## arnott

pukasonqo said:


> sorry, i couldn't get my eyes past the male model


----------



## arnott

That's not a real tattoo on her arm, is it?


----------



## berrydiva

^looks like a henna


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her bod looks amazing in those shots.


----------



## scarlet555

pukasonqo said:


> sorry, i couldn't get my eyes past the male model



Yeah.... Britney looks quite alright too...


----------



## paisley*

She looks amazing!!! Her eyes look alive again [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Fran0421 said:


> I have a soft spot for britney. I hope she is doing well too




Same. I honestly think a lot of people do.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She's kinda doing the same pose in all the pics


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Clunky shoes and tragic extensions. Her signature style. She changes for no one. Gotta respect her for that. I believe she truly dgaf. A lot of them say it but don't mean it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

pukasonqo said:


> sorry, i couldn't get my eyes past the male model



Same


----------



## Sasha2012

She wowed her nine million Instagram followers by sharing a sizzling bikini snap on Sunday.

But while Britney Spears' jaw-dropping sunbathing pic has notched up over 170,000 likes, some of the star's followers have accused the snap of being too good to be true.

The singer's Instagram followers suggested the 34-year-old had photoshopped a section of the photo, to make her toned torso even more svelte.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-jaw-dropping-bikini-snap.html#ixzz43Xko3JZW


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Though her performance was nothing spectacular her body was BANGING!! She looked damn good


----------



## uhpharm01

glitterandstuds said:


> though her performance was nothing spectacular her body was ban+1ging!! She looked damn good


+1


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her body is bomb.


----------



## Meghann

2016 Billboard Music Awards - Press Room

Honoree Britney Spears, recipient of the Millennium Award, poses in  the press room during the 2016 Billboard Music Awards at T-Mobile Arena  on May 22, 2016 in Las Vegas, Nevada. 













Zimbio


----------



## uhpharm01

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her body is bomb.



Yes it was


----------



## scarlet555

She looks good with the blue dress.


----------



## Meghann

2016 Billboard Music Awards - Arrivals

      Singer Britney Spears attends the 2016 Billboard Music Awards at T-Mobile Arena on May 22, 2016 in Las Vegas, Nevada. 

























Zimbio


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her performance was about as exciting as porridge, and those are some sad hair extensions. Her bod looks good though.


----------



## indiaink

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her performance was about as exciting as porridge, and those are some sad hair extensions. Her bod looks good though.


Wow, really, that's the best you've got?  I thought she was hot and very impressive and I would love to have those hair extensions -


----------



## FreeSpirit71

indiaink said:


> Wow, really, that's the best you've got?  I thought she was hot and very impressive and I would love to have those hair extensions -



It certainly wasn't the best _she_ had. It was a walk through performance. I have a soft spot for Britney given how much she's been through, but I'm not looking at her through rose-coloured glasses either.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The performance was robotic but that isn't anything new for almost ten years. She looked great body wise so that was a distraction.

On the red carpet those bags. yikes.


----------



## nastasja

It's nice to see her back in shape. It seems the Vegas show has been good for her.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Body is bangin. Way too much bronzer but it was great to see her perform at the awards. She seemed to relax half way into the routine. Will always love her.


----------



## pixiejenna

Her body looks great she's been hitting the gym hard.

 I hate to say it but with the lip plumpers, fake eyelashes, and extra long extensions she looks very Jessica Simpson.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sharonephone

Disappointed in the "dancing" at Billboard. I expected more considering she does this full time in Vegas. Has anyone been to the Vegas show?


----------



## krissa

sharonephone said:


> Disappointed in the "dancing" at Billboard. I expected more considering she does this full time in Vegas. Has anyone been to the Vegas show?



I think that is her Vegas show routine. I haven't seen it though.


----------



## nastasja

sharonephone said:


> Has anyone been to the Vegas show?




Yes. She half-dances that too.



krissa said:


> I think that is her Vegas show routine.




It was.


----------



## uhpharm01

killerlife said:


> Yes. She half-dances that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was.



People pay all that money to watch her half dance. That's not good.


----------



## summergirl1

sharonephone said:


> Disappointed in the "dancing" at Billboard. I expected more considering she does this full time in Vegas. Has anyone been to the Vegas show?




Been to the Vegas show the year it opened. Such a waste of money. She lip synced to most of her songs and didn't really dance just kinda pranced around. Didn't interact with the audience. We could have sold the tickets for triple what we paid, the show was new and the bad reviews weren't out. Wish we had sold!


----------



## berrydiva

Had no idea there was an award show this weekend. Her body looks amazing. Go'head Brit....stunt on these people.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

@Trinitrent on Britney:

Turn.Toss hair. Get picked up. Get put back down. Explosion. Arch back, Pose.


----------



## DesigningStyle

What is up with her mouth?  Fillers?  That is just unattractive.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Regarding her bod, I think her midsection looked fab.  But what is going on with her lower half?  It just doesn't appear natural.  In fact it looked awkward as heck during the Billboard routine.  

Am I the only one that did not care for the nude colored leotard.  It looked like a compression device.  She should have worn leather leggings.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She got an award but was she allowed to give a speech? I switched to Game of Thrones right after she performed.


----------



## scarlet555

RE: her performance:  the queen is dead folks!  
Her look:  she looks great in that red performing underwear, however, when you dance like that, it just kills it.  
I went back to watch her old performance, she never could sing, but man can she dance... back then anyway.  
At least she looks good...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

ForeverYoung87 said:


> She got an award but was she allowed to give a speech? I switched to Game of Thrones right after she performed.



They gave it to her backstage.


----------



## Crystalina

Mental illness is rough and Britney has been through a lot. It's hard enough to go through bipolar disorder privately, much less publicly.

I think she looks good, just wish she'd wear her hair less brassy.


----------



## lovemysavior

Just catching up on the BBA and oh boy her performance was a mess. I don't even know where to begin.  On a good note, love her legs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ForeverYoung87

BagOuttaHell said:


> They gave it to her backstage.



Lol I find that so wrong. With her anxiety she probably wanted it that way but the last time she was honored she had to introduce Beyonce while she was up there.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I think it's the age. She's older now, her body is not flexible anymore. When I was younger, I could dance like Beyonce in Bootylicous, now I can't even do the grind.


----------



## tweegy

Meghann said:


> 2016 Billboard Music Awards - Arrivals
> 
> Singer Britney Spears attends the 2016 Billboard Music Awards at T-Mobile Arena on May 22, 2016 in Las Vegas, Nevada.
> 
> View attachment 3362892
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362893
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362894
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362895
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362896
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362897
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362898
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362899
> 
> 
> Zimbio



Whoever did her makeup should be fired. Her mascara is crumbling all over the place, rest looks bleh.

I think she looked great otherwise.


----------



## pixiejenna

Her performance is pretty much as good as it gets. She never sang live before so why should she start now? Pretty much she casually walks through her routine doing arm flicks while others dance around her. If anything this was probably better than her vegas performances, and was at least in sync with the other dancers. Yes she used to be a amazing dancer, but honestly I think at this point she's just going through the motions. Also I  will cut her some slack she did a lot of dancing when she was younger (she toured for years non stop) that takes toll on you physically, especially on your knees and feet. 

I wonder if she has a new album coming out, she's been pretty under the radar lately and all of a sudden she's at award show preforming. Because she always seems a bit more together before she has to promote new stuff. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Her body, and particularly her stomach, looks amazing. No comment about her "dancing" but people love Britney and will always have a soft spot for her so she can get away with anything. She's been doing nothing more than walking around on stage and waving her arms around for years now. Can't hate on her though, she's been through a lot and has always seemed so sweet and genuine.


----------



## uhpharm01

Crystalina said:


> Mental illness is rough and Britney has been through a lot. It's hard enough to go through bipolar disorder privately, much less publicly.
> 
> I think she looks good, just wish she'd wear her hair less brassy.



She's bipolar. Poor girl. That's really hard


----------



## bagsforme

the lip sync was the worst I've ever seen.  The dancing was off beat too.  She did look fantastic though.


----------



## ManilaMama

i must be a bigger fan that i realized.. because i saw the performance and was clapping and smiling the whole time. i am so happy for britney.. so happy to see her back and performing again. i was bopping my head and singing to along to her songs.. and i wigged out when i heard "Toxic" and started singing really loud LOL. she can't do me no wrong.


----------



## mkr

ManilaMama said:


> i must be a bigger fan that i realized.. because i saw the performance and was clapping and smiling the whole time. i am so happy for britney.. so happy to see her back and performing again. i was bopping my head and singing to along to her songs.. and i wigged out when i heard "Toxic" and started singing really loud LOL. she can't do me no wrong.


Well at least someone was actually singing her songs...

I do love Britney though.  I hope she finds a real man.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

ManilaMama said:


> i must be a bigger fan that i realized.. because i saw the performance and was clapping and smiling the whole time. i am so happy for britney.. so happy to see her back and performing again. i was bopping my head and singing to along to her songs.. and i wigged out when i heard "Toxic" and started singing really loud LOL. she can't do me no wrong.




SAME! However I know that's not the same girl from back in the day. I still love her


----------



## Sasha2012

She may as well have declared to all the other performers set to follow her, 'You better work'.

Britney Spears got the Billboard Music Awards off to a blistering and very, very sexy start.

The 34-year-old set the performance bar very high on Sunday evening at Las Vegas T-Mobile Arena as she danced and sung her way through an over five minute long set.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...teamy-medley-greatest-hits.html#ixzz49dLjVaPk


----------



## berrydiva

Her arms look great...makes me almost think about putting down this glass of "night cap" wine.


----------



## ManilaMama

oh wow. not a single fat/skin fold in sight. that's pretty remarkable. i would look like a sharpei if i attempted a reverse backbend in my underwear LOL!


----------



## Sasha2012

She has enjoyed success with her residency at the Planet Hollywood Las Vegas Resort & Casino.

And Britney Spears definitely carried over the sex appeal from her stage show to her latest red carpet.

The 34-year-old singer turned heads in a racy lacy look during her arrival at the 2016 Billboard Music Awards on Sunday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...016-Billboard-Music-Awards.html#ixzz49dNSYJhV


----------



## berrydiva

Her face...what did she do to it?


----------



## Sasha2012

berrydiva said:


> Her face...what did she do to it?


She's been looking off for years .I don't know why she messed with her face, she had a nice smile but now it looks jokerish. Look at the difference in the last 5 years.

2016






2015







2013







2011


----------



## Sasha2012

She spent the weekend celebrating Memorial Day in a sprawling beachfront rental alongside her family.

But on Thursday it was right back to work for Britney Spears, who teased fans with what appears to be a behind-the-scenes shot from the set of her new music video. 

The pop star looked fit and fabulous next to rapper G-Eazy, who confirmed to German Bravo magazine he'd be teaming up with Britney on her upcoming single Make Me (Oooh).

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-music-video-rapper-G-Eazy.html#ixzz4ATHUJtRb


----------



## TC1

Looks like she lost a ton of weight...so it's making what she did to her face far more noticeable.


----------



## White Orchid

Her mouth area looks way off.  Could it be the new veneers?  Why would a pretty girl (I mean she ain't gorgeous but she's hardly ugly) mess with that face???


----------



## kuriso

Wow, her face looks so different than the Britney I grew up with. Her bodys smokin though!!!


----------



## arnott

ManilaMama said:


> oh wow. not a single fat/skin fold in sight. that's pretty remarkable. *i would look like a sharpei if i attempted a reverse backbend in my underwear LOL!*


----------



## ManilaMama

Sasha2012 said:


> She spent the weekend celebrating Memorial Day in a sprawling beachfront rental alongside her family.
> 
> 
> 
> But on Thursday it was right back to work for Britney Spears, who teased fans with what appears to be a behind-the-scenes shot from the set of her new music video.
> 
> 
> 
> The pop star looked fit and fabulous next to rapper G-Eazy, who confirmed to German Bravo magazine he'd be teaming up with Britney on her upcoming single Make Me (Oooh).
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-music-video-rapper-G-Eazy.html#ixzz4ATHUJtRb




I suddenly have fantasies of me beside Brit in that photo instead of that guy. Wow if I had a fan photo like that, I would blow it up and frame it and make it my headboard. LOL!


----------



## mkr

Maybe the fillers and botox in her face force the corners of her mouth upward. Her smile is creepy.


----------



## Prettyn

It's all that Botox, my face looked like that and my friends noticed it. It's not a natural look. Less is always more.


----------



## zinacef

ManilaMama said:


> I suddenly have fantasies of me beside Brit in that photo instead of that guy. Wow if I had a fan photo like that, I would blow it up and frame it and make it my headboard. LOL!



Slow down now, you're starting to sound like Brit-Brit needs a TRO against you!


----------



## mcb100

I think she has an amazing body! I feel like when people say that she looks bad, it must be largely due to unflattering clothing & wardrobe choices that she makes because her body is amazing and she's looking very pretty. 
  If it were me, I would put some lowlights in the hair but she looks really good.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

It has to do with her weird smile more than her outfits for me ............and sometimes her extensions


----------



## Meghann




----------



## Meghann




----------



## lanasyogamama

That is as alert and normal as I've seen her look in 10 years.  I'm really happy for her.


----------



## Tivo

I love Britney. She seems better but something is still odd.


----------



## uhpharm01

lanasyogamama said:


> that is as alert and normal as i've seen her look in 10 years.  I'm really happy for her.



+1


----------



## arnott

She seems like a genuinely nice person without a mean bone in her body.

Just saw her on Jamie Lynn's special on TLC.  Her body was great and Jamie Lynn was saying how Britney didn't need to wear Spanx with her dress while Jamie Lynn was wearing Spanx under hers.


----------



## coconutsboston

arnott said:


> *She seems like a genuinely nice person without a mean bone in her body.*
> 
> Just saw her on Jamie Lynn's special on TLC.  Her body was great and Jamie Lynn was saying how Britney didn't need to wear Spanx with her dress while Jamie Lynn was wearing Spanx under hers.


Agree!


----------



## mkr

I do like Britney but I remember many years ago the paps took a pic of her coming out of a gas station restroom.  Barefoot.  BAREFOOT.


----------



## Sycomore

Is it only me or I think her eyes sometimes look hazel and other times very dark brown? *confused*


----------



## bisousx

mkr said:


> I do like Britney but I remember many years ago the paps took a pic of her coming out of a gas station restroom.  Barefoot.  BAREFOOT.



She is mentally ill. I think also where she grew up, it's very casual? (Being politically correct here...)


----------



## mkr

Antonio Loredo said:


> Is it only me or I think her eyes sometimes look hazel and other times very dark brown? *confused*


My daughter's eyes are like that too.  Medium brown eyes must do that.  Although her dad has brown eyes and mine are green.


----------



## arnott

coconutsboston said:


> Agree!



Just saw this!


----------



## arnott

ManilaMama said:


> I suddenly have fantasies of me beside Brit in that photo instead of that guy. Wow if I had a fan photo like that, I would blow it up and frame it and make it my headboard. LOL!


----------



## fashionmom

Being from the same area as her I can tell you that it's not that casual! No one I know walks in public restrooms barefoot. I would think that was something else all together. People give Louisiana a bad rap - we aren't all country bumpkins


----------



## Sycomore

arnott said:


> Just saw this!




I dislike her so much in many parts of that video.
Chewing gum in the interview like a camel
Being super homophobic 

Dislike!


----------



## arnott

ManilaMama said:


> I suddenly have fantasies of me beside Brit in that photo instead of that guy. Wow if I had a fan photo like that, I would blow it up and frame it and make it my headboard. LOL!



I looked up some of her meet and greet pics with fans and damn she looked so awkward and uncomfortable in all of them!


----------



## arnott

Antonio Loredo said:


> I dislike her so much in many parts of that video.
> Chewing gum in the interview like a camel
> Being super homophobic
> 
> Dislike!



Which part was homophobic?


----------



## Sycomore

arnott said:


> Which part was homophobic?



When she's telling the paparazzi to go and film himself having sex with his boyfriend? "Gay videos are very in" I mean very unnecessary to say something like that.
Or maybe misunderstood sorry if I did


----------



## coconutsboston

Antonio Loredo said:


> Is it only me or I think her eyes sometimes look hazel and other times very dark brown? *confused*


Mine do the same thing. Sometimes mine look black, and other times they look almost green.


----------



## bisousx

fashionmom said:


> Being from the same area as her I can tell you that it's not that casual! No one I know walks in public restrooms barefoot. I would think that was something else all together. People give Louisiana a bad rap - we aren't all country bumpkins



Lol! Sorry. I just took what Britney says from her own interviews. Like the time she drove with her son in her lap and said it was normal where she grew up.


----------



## fashionmom

Ha! That's not normal either!!!  . I'd say take what she says with a grain of salt!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been intensely working on the release of her upcoming record, Glory.

Yet despite her busy schedule, Britney Spears has always been an attentive mother to her two sons, Sean, 10, and Jayden, nine.

The Toxic singer and her two sons were spotted with Britney's brother Bryan, as the foursome prepped to leave a residential neighbourhood on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-outing-brother-Bryan-sons.html#ixzz4HN14bEYr


----------



## kittenslingerie

That outfit.... not cute AT ALL on her figure. Her legs are not my ideal, but she could wear more flattering attire to make them look less stocky.


----------



## Sasha2012

Summer might be fading away, but Britney Spears is still bringing the sunshine.

The Make Me... singer, whose new album Glory went on sale Friday, was snapped at New York City's Z100 and SiriusXM radio studios that day following a banner appearance on James Corden's Carpool Karaoke segment.

It's no surprise that the-34-year-old couldn't stop smiling after her 10-minute segment was a viral hit and the talk of social media.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...se-amazing-Carpool-Karaoke.html#ixzz4IUOCLwpf


----------



## mkr

She looks old.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She always looks like she worked out wearing makeup or slept in it and she still dresses like its 2001. Not feeling the songs she's put out either.


----------



## mari_merry

At Newark Airport


----------



## Fran0421

ForeverYoung87 said:


> She always looks like she worked out wearing makeup or slept in it and she still dresses like its 2001. Not feeling the songs she's put out either.



I feel like they want to keep her in those sucessful Britney 2000 years by dressing her the same way and making the same type of music. Unfortunately, the music went downhill after the 4th album and the music in nowdays has evolved. I love Britney though she was my childhood!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Fran0421 said:


> I feel like they want to keep her in those sucessful Britney 2000 years by dressing her the same way and making the same type of music. Unfortunately, the music went downhill after the 4th album and the music in nowdays has evolved. I love Britney though she was my childhood!




Oddly my fav album of hers was Blackout and she was in the middle of a meltdown when they came out.


----------



## LavenderIce

She looks tired.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Summer might be fading away, but Britney Spears is still bringing the sunshine.
> 
> The Make Me... singer, whose new album Glory went on sale Friday, was snapped at New York City's Z100 and SiriusXM radio studios that day following a banner appearance on James Corden's Carpool Karaoke segment.
> 
> It's no surprise that the-34-year-old couldn't stop smiling after her 10-minute segment was a viral hit and the talk of social media.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...se-amazing-Carpool-Karaoke.html#ixzz4IUOCLwpf



Wow, she looks really rough here!


----------



## Ohdarlingu

I have a soft spot for Britney, but she looks straight out of Real Housewives Orange County season 1 there.


----------



## pixiejenna

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Oddly my fav album of hers was Blackout and she was in the middle of a meltdown when they came out.


Truth! It was her best album to date. It was my hg album for hitting the gym for like a year solid. I grew up with Britany and love most of her music but even if you add up her hits from all her other albums it still isn't as good as blackout. I think the only song on it I didn't like was the one she cowrote. Maybe it's so good because she had so little involvement in it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

Despite a massive positive response from fans, she's called her segment for James Corden's Carpool Karaoke 'awkward.'

But it seems Britney Spears has quickly moved on from the uncomfortable experience,  as she happily tooled around New York ahead of her performance at the MTV VMAs on Sunday.

The 34-year-old looked comfortable in a lightweight, white graphic tee with a v-neck and some tiny, booty-hugging pink shorts for her outing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Carpool-Karaoke-appearance.html#ixzz4IepTpgbN


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Thought her carpool karaoke was awkward and cute.


----------



## mari_merry

2016 MTV Video Music Awards on August 28, 2016


----------



## mkr

Not too shabby.  But her veneers are too big and her top lip won't turn up when she smiles.  Sorry Brit.


----------



## Wildflower22

Love the old style Pigalle on her. Makes me sad I never bought them.


----------



## GoGlam

It seems like she's getting injections either in her lips or around


----------



## berrydiva

Her feet look like they hurt. But come on through BritBrit.


----------



## mari_merry

VMAs


----------



## mari_merry




----------



## Vienna

You can see her heel liner in the black shoes.


----------



## arnott

mari_merry said:


> 2016 MTV Video Music Awards on August 28, 2016



Her pinky toe sticking up on one side!   Ouch!


----------



## pixiejenna

She looks fierce in that dress! I was wondering who that open shirt guy was but realized he's a back up dancer in one of her performance pics. How was her performance? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ForeverYoung87

It was bad especially since she went on after Beyonce. I wanna root for her but her whole shtick is just played out and old. Her contemporaries have evolved and she can't even rerecord her vocals to least sound like she's singing live. This may sound harsh but her breakdown was almost 10 years ago when do we stop cutting her slack and giving her props for mediocrity. She gets by on sympathy and nostalgia.


----------



## terebina786

Britney's never been a vocalist but she does need to evolve her performance game if she wants to compete.... I just don't think she cares anymore. She does it because she semi likes it.


----------



## prettyprincess

her nose looks really different.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think she is done competing. She is a Vegas act now. Lucrative as hell too. I just do not want to see her regress in terms of her mental health.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Her and that rapper have amazing chemistry.
she was robotic as hell but way better than her last performance at the VMA's.
MTV did her wrong for putting her after Beyonce lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Also NOBODY hair flips as good as her


----------



## scarlet555

She seems so stiff... I would not pay to see her in concert ever.  She isn't even doing a good Lipsynch, not a peformer nor a singer... Same dancing as before in her previous performance in that red outfit 

We keep waiting for her to improve or be better, I don't think it'll happen at this point


----------



## Pandoravuitton

She looked great. I enjoyed her performance. [emoji173]️ catchy songs


----------



## White Orchid

Pigalles are like my holy grail, but you either have the feet for them or you don't.  Protruding toes are not on.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Even half-a$s lip syncing Britney performs better than most of the VMA performers in recent years.


----------



## mcb100

Well, the way I feel about performers in general is that if they are going to lip sync the whole performance, or sing terribly then they need to be able to dance phenomenally. 
  If they just can't seem to dance good at all, then they'd better have a great voice or great lyrics. 
I've always felt growing up (even though her songs are catchy), that Britney was more of a dancer than a singer. But now that she is getting to be a real adult (30's, 40's, etc.), it is probably becoming very tiring and hard to really move around the stage, flip about, and dance like she used to dance. Just my opinion.


----------



## mari_merry

Out in New York on August 29, 2016


----------



## pixiejenna

OK I finally got around to watching her performance  and honestly I'd say it's as good as she's going to be anymore better than when he started her Vegas residency. She was never a great singer she was a great preformer, all of her songs have been heavily auto tuned from the get go. I think her lack of oomph she once had is due to a few things, one her age she's not old but she did work damn hard in her youth touring non stop to very physical routines. Kind of like how athletes abuse their bodies with over use, same thing here sure when your in your teens and twenties it's easy to take the physical abuse of working that hard not so much when you hit your thirties. Sh!t I don't move now like I did 10 + years ago and I'm the same age as Britney. I also think another reason is simply because she doesn't care anymore. She's already established she doesn't have to try to win us over/build a fan base. I also don't think she really enjoys or feels challenged by her work. If you do the same job for 15+ years with little to no real changes you'd be bored out of your mind and only going through the motions too. I think she keeps doing it because it keeps her busy/out of trouble. It keeps some sort of semblance of a routine for her to keep her on track. Easier for her keepers to make sure she doesn't slip back to when she had her break down.


----------



## mcb100

I wonder whatever happened to her sister m, Jamie lynn's reality TV show series/documentary. I don't remember when it came out exactly but there was only one episode and it was the first episode of it on On Demand that I watched about a month ago. Then, like most series on on demand, I was waiting for the next episode...but it just like never came. Now I was searching for her TV series on On Demand and the whole entire thing has been removed from On Demand...weird. I wonder what happened.


----------



## Sycomore

She doesn't care at all about the clothes she wears. It's sad her face changed so much, too many injections  I remember I saw her live close by many many years ago and she was stunning, really gorgeous.


----------



## Sasha2012

She wows crowds almost nightly in Las Vegas but for a special event, this star certainly knows how to take it to the next level.

Britney Spears put on a super sultry performance at the iHeartRadio Music Festival in Las Vegas, Nevada.

The 34-year-old singer shimmered on the star-studded stage and immediately established herself as the Queen of Sin City on Saturday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Radio-Music-Festival-stage.html#ixzz4LKMcgz6S


----------



## pixiejenna

She looks really good in those pics  I wonder if she preformed really well? Is there video of the performance?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

Pre-GRAMMY Gala and Salute to Industry Icons Honoring Debra Lee at The Beverly Hilton on February 11, 2017 in Los Angeles, California.





















Zimbio


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Body is bangin.


----------



## Irishgal

Did she have some facial work done? She looks different to me.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She always looks like the morning after and forgot to take her make up off. Or like she worked out wearing it


----------



## leeann

The sheer dress makes her chest look off


----------



## pixiejenna

That dress is bad! If it was fully lined like the bottom half it would have been a great dress on her. It's too bad she would have looked amazing if the dress was fully lined. Something between the sheerness of the top half of the dress and the fact that her makeup artist did only her face and not her neck and shoulders makes her almost look sickly. Her face is orangey while her neck is her normal color and the sheer part of her dress almost makes her look grey. 

Face wise I think she tweaked her nose a bit a while back and started lip injections. I recall a few years back she did a magazine spread and thought damn she looks a lot like Jessica Simpson.


----------



## ReginaGeorge

She looks so much older than she is. But her body is great!


----------



## Deco

Body is great. Dress is awful.  Bottom hem looks unfinished, like they tried to shorten it quickly and hand stitched it without ironing and the new hem didn't account for the beading.  The top makes her boobs look smashed.  Face looks jokerish but not bad when she's not smiling. So sad to ruin what used to be a great smile.  Why do people do this? What forces are at play in the entertainment world where a creepy joker smile is preferable to a natural smile with perhaps thinner lips?


----------



## Lounorada

She ruined her face with that last nose-job and whatever procedures she had done to her mouth, whether it was new veneers, fillers or a bit of everything.
It has changed the look of her entire face. Such a shame.
No comment on the horrendous makeup


----------



## Sycomore

Omg [emoji174] that make up is awful why so much red on the eyes? She really looks like the joker. The dress is also terrible, isn't the stylist getting a lot of money to dress her?


----------



## megs0927

She is my age and looks 60...


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's always had horrible taste, but I feel like she's getting that sad look in her eyes again.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her eye makeup and what did she get done to her teeth?


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I think it's her lips.. especilly the top lip.


----------



## peppermintpatty

The dress fully lined, fix the teeth- didn't Hillary Duff have to do this too?- it's way too much!!! Leave your nose alone and just say no to that red/burgandy eyeshadow.
I love Britney, all of that but the nose is an easy fix. Her style choice is and has always been questionable, I think that's great when she's out living her life. However, if you are at a function, step up your game!!!!! She does it once in a while, not on this day


----------



## mcb100

Doesn't she have a makeup artist? I bet she does because she makes good money...Every makeup artist should know that red eyeshadow always looks bad on everybody.


----------



## lanasyogamama

mcb100 said:


> Doesn't she have a makeup artist? I bet she does because she makes good money...Every makeup artist should know that red eyeshadow always looks bad on everybody.



I never want red or pink or purple anywhere near my eyes.


----------



## berrydiva

Brit Brit's body is banging as always. Her face and hair look a mess though.


----------



## berrydiva

mcb100 said:


> Doesn't she have a makeup artist? I bet she does because she makes good money...Every makeup artist should know that red eyeshadow always looks bad on everybody.


If done well, red eyeshadow can look great but it has to be the right undertone of red.


----------



## Sycomore

berrydiva said:


> If done well, red eyeshadow can look great but it has to be the right undertone of red.



Sure, a great example is Kristen Steward in the Chanel add for red tones, she looks amazing. I think it works better when you have dark hair and eyebrows. Britney is very blond...


----------



## SpeedyJC

Yikes! Her make-up artist should be fired pronto.


----------



## DC-Cutie

her body is EVERYTHING!  But I need Brit to invest in some skincare, like sunscreen ASAP


----------



## highrider9o9

if you follow her on instagram, she's spends almost all her time off in Hawaii, and i'm betting she is spending a lot of the time in the sun, which may account for her skin looking a little aged. still love her though!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Irishgal said:


> Did she have some facial work done? She looks different to me.



I think it's the heavy eye makeup emphasizing the ungroomed eyebrows.  Overgrown eyebrows can totally change a face.


----------



## Sasha2012

Irishgal said:


> Did she have some facial work done? She looks different to me.


Yes, aside from horrible makeup she's been looking off for years .I don't know why she messed with her face, she had a nice smile but now it looks jokerish. Look at the difference in the last 6 years.

2017






2016





2015





2013





2011


----------



## LavenderIce

She used to have such a pretty smile.


----------



## bagsforme

She has beautiful teeth and a cute nose..

What causes the joker smile?  Christy Brinkley has the same smile.  Is it Botox around the mouth?


----------



## V0N1B2

Her teeth are f*cked up. They're making everything look off. Did she get new crowns? Are the existing ones drifting? They look like they're splaying.  Her face has aged, obviously but is she thinner than those pics from 2011, because her face looks different - and not in a Botox kind of way.


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> *She ruined her face with that last nose-job *and whatever procedures she had done to her mouth, whether it was new veneers, fillers or a bit of everything.
> It has changed the look of her entire face. Such a shame.
> No comment on the horrendous makeup



She had a nose job?


----------



## Lounorada

arnott said:


> She had a nose job?


Definitely. You can see it in those pictures posted above, it's really pinched at the tip now, compared to the pics of her in 2011 & 2013


----------



## queennadine

Agree with everyone else: her body looks great! Her face....not so much.


----------



## berrydiva

She looked her best in those 2011-2013 pics.


----------



## leeann

I wish these stars would just age gracefully. My mom always says she is never going to look young again so she will be the best looking 50 she can!


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> Definitely. You can see it in those pictures posted above, it's really pinched at the tip now, compared to the pics of her in 2011 & 2013



Oh,          I had no idea she had facial work done!


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks like she has lost weight over the years aging her face-her teeth are a whole notha story. Woah. She had such a pretty smile before. The eyemakeup can be removed-but her teeth I have no words.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Her Lifetime movie was hilariously bad. They made her look like she was still obsessed with Justin.


----------



## Materielgrrl

V0N1B2 said:


> Her teeth are f*cked up. They're making everything look off. Did she get new crowns? Are the existing ones drifting? They look like they're splaying.  Her face has aged, obviously but is she thinner than those pics from 2011, because her face looks different - and not in a Botox kind of way.



A combination of things, some work, she's thinner in the face, AGE and elasticity of the facial skin, and unfortunately for any of us who had orthodontics and other dental work in our youth that don't still wear a retainer, when you hit late 30s into your 40s, your teeth begin to shift.  Can't tell you how much I love wearing braces again at 50.  This is fixable with invasaline and some discipline to wear them.


----------



## arnott

Just saw Britney on the cover of Star magazine.   It said,   "Britney is 35 but looks 55.   What happened?"


----------



## Sasha2012

They started dating last year after filming her Slumber Party music video.

And on Thursday, Britney Spears and her boyfriend Sam Asghari sat front row at the Michael Costello show in Los Angeles.

The 35-year-old singer put her toned legs and slim form on full display in a skintight mini for the LA Fashion Week show.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...LAFW-boyfriend-Sam-Asghari.html#ixzz4bjKcMOwf


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Cannot dress to save herself.


----------



## Wildflower22

Man her Botox or whatever she did is awful. She doesn't even look like her anymore.


----------



## mkr

I get Kim Basinger vibes.


----------



## lucifers

Wildflower22 said:


> Man her Botox or whatever she did is awful. She doesn't even look like her anymore.



she scares me when she smiles.


----------



## Sasha2012

She began her career as a Mouseketeer in the All New Mickey Mouse Club from the early Nineties.

And Britney Spears was brought back to where it all began to receive a high honor.

The 35-year-old singer was presented with the first ever Icon Award at the Radio Disney Music Awards on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-receives-Icon-Award-RDMA.html#ixzz4fr6k8GbN


----------



## afsweet

something about her mouth and nose look way off. she used to be very pretty.


----------



## Irishgal

Clear rhinoplasty. I'm gonna slap the first person who says it's contouring or tells me the nose gets smaller as we age.


----------



## Sasha2012

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3685153
> 
> 
> 
> Clear rhinoplasty. I'm gonna slap the first person who says it's contouring or tells me the nose gets smaller as we age.


She doesn't even look like that after picture anymore. Look in the recent pics how her mouth curls up at the sides like the Joker, it's scary. She also looks medicated because her eyes are dead.


----------



## pursegrl12

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3685153
> 
> 
> 
> Clear rhinoplasty. I'm gonna slap the first person who says it's contouring or tells me the nose gets smaller as we age.



yeah but she looks good in that after pic.....the way she looks now, it's like she has a completely different mouth shape...it's weird!!!!!


----------



## mkr

Her teeth are jacked up now too.


----------



## Sasha2012

Britney Spears and boyfriend Sam Asghari decided to go to celebrity hot spot Mastros for Memorial Day Weekend on Sunday.

The loved up couple decided to dine out at the fancy restaurant in Malibu for a romantic dinner date.

Britney, 35, looked pretty in a strapless coral and black high heeled sandals.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ghari-Mastros-Memorial-Day.html#ixzz4iXDdOrTI


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> She began her career as a Mouseketeer in the All New Mickey Mouse Club from the early Nineties.
> 
> And Britney Spears was brought back to where it all began to receive a high honor.
> 
> The 35-year-old singer was presented with the first ever Icon Award at the Radio Disney Music Awards on Saturday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-receives-Icon-Award-RDMA.html#ixzz4fr6k8GbN



Britney is looking rough facially here.   Almost like she could be Jamie Lynn's mother.


----------



## gazoo

Her shoe game is always the pits.


----------



## sparkle7

Great body but face looks like she is in her mid to late 40's and not in a good way


----------



## mkr

gazoo said:


> Her shoe game is always the pits.


She borrowed them from Mariah.


----------



## highrider9o9

I don't understand why people always have to trash her. she is literally the most low-key celebrity minding her own business 99% of the time.


----------



## Sycomore

She used to have the most beautiful face [emoji7]


----------



## scarlet555

Yes, that face, so beautiful...


----------



## kittenslingerie

To me you are looking at a person that tanned and smoked far too many years and its showing in the teeth, the thin wrinkled skin, crows feet etc... Thats not botox, sister needs botox and badly. I do see she had a nose job, but it was years and years ago. The skin on our faces thins as we age making the nose look thinner but showing the rhinoplasty lines more at the same time.
Side note: She has the shortest arms, they look disproportional.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Her face was gorgeous and I always thought if I could have anyone's smile and teeth, it would be hers. I don't understand what happened in the last few years that completely changed/ruined her face.


----------



## Shelbyrana

She posted this on her instagram a week or so ago. I think she looks adorable. She has always had beautiful eyes


----------



## Shelbyrana

Pics from Britney's show in Vegas 10-18-17


----------



## meluvs2shop

What happened to her beautiful smile?!?!


----------



## Tivo

I bet the “cloning” conspiracy theorists are going nuts on YouTube, lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's set to turn 36 this weekend, and Britney Spears was looking better than ever when she attended the LA Lakers game on Wednesday night.

The Grammy Award-winner donned a leggy look for the basketball game as she joined her toyboy Sam Asghari, 23, as well as her sons Sean and Jayden to watch the action unfold courtside.

Britney wore a plunging white blouse tucked into high-waisted black shorts and patent leather pumps for the family outing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-Lakers-sons-Sam-Asghari.html#ixzz501175k1n


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brit looking tired and haggard


----------



## afsweet

how can she look so old?! the raccoon eyes are a terrible look.


----------



## jiangjiang

stephc005 said:


> how can she look so old?! the raccoon eyes are a terrible look.



And her legs aren’t her best features either... 

Can’t believe her boys are so big now. Bless them.


----------



## Shelbyrana

her body is the best it has ever been. she just needs to stop smoking and tanning, which she never will. she also needs to do proper makeup. but i will not knock how amazing her body is. she will always be an inspiration to me.
from her instagram:













i also wish she would stop messing with her smile though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jiangjiang said:


> And her legs aren’t her best features either...
> 
> Can’t believe her boys are so big now. Bless them.


Her legs are quite nice!


----------



## baglover1973

her hair and makeup!!


----------



## Sferics

This is sad over all.
But what shockes me actually are her teeth. Ok, she f****d up the lips with fillers, so the upper lip does this weird bow what ruins her trade-mark-smile...but how could her teeth look like that now? ...Like temporary prothesis. I don't get it.


----------



## Luv n bags

^I agree about the teeth.  But her figure looks fantastic!


----------



## Sferics

tigertrixie said:


> ^I agree about the teeth.  But her figure looks fantastic!


Yes, this is so true. ... and it´s not easy to look this good - especially on pics - when you are just about 1,60m and athletic.


----------



## arnott

Her new boyfriend is the most attractive one she's had yet.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Her new boyfriend is the most attractive one she's had yet.


Yep


----------



## meluvs2shop

Did she get veneers? I’m still obsessing about her old smile. Lol 

He body looks great. She should do a less is more look with hair and makeup for everyday look and when on stage do the big hair and heavy makeup.


----------



## nastasja

meluvs2shop said:


> Did she get veneers? I’m still obsessing about her old smile.



I think she’s had them for a while. Her whole teeth/mouth situation has been looking unnatural for a long time.


----------



## pixiejenna

Saw her last week in Vegas. Her show was so much fun, the energy from the crowd, the music, and the overall performance was great. I couldn't imagine doing a show like this 2-3 nights a week. She looked great, her weave was not great though lol. I didn't have the greatest seats but had a pretty good view.


----------



## scarlet555

Her New Years performance was horrid.  Other celebrities don’t get worse with time and age:  j lo Beyoncé 
I know she’s had a breakdown and all but omg if I paid to see that I’d be so pissed.


----------



## arnott

scarlet555 said:


> Her New Years performance was horrid.  Other celebrities don’t get worse with time and age:  j lo Beyoncé
> I know she’s had a breakdown and all but omg if I paid to see that I’d be so pissed.



You mean on Rocking New Year's Eve?    I didn't think it was that bad.   She was never able to sing live during shows.    And she got her body back!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It was bad for a Britney performance. She used to be the best dancer and the best performer. But it was good compared to most of the performances that night.


----------



## buzzytoes

I have a friend that went to see her the night before New Year's in Vegas and said the show was horrible. I guess it just depends on what you are expecting. If you are expecting a real concert with her singing then you will be disappointed. I would still pay to see her, but mostly just for the spectacle of the show, not so much to see her actually do anything requiring talent.


----------



## KM7029

I saw her two years ago in Vegas and it was BAD.  I was annoyed I had wasted the $ on it.


----------



## arnott

buzzytoes said:


> I have a friend that went to see her the night before New Year's in Vegas and said the show was horrible. I guess it just depends on what you are expecting. If you are expecting a real concert with her singing then you will be disappointed. I would still pay to see her, *but mostly just for the spectacle of the show, not so much to see her actually do anything requiring talent. *



Exactly!        At least the production value looks good!   And I thought the part where she went flying on a harness was neat.    

BTW,  does she do Meet and Greets before the show?


----------



## arnott

Maybe it wasn't that bad to me because I was comparing it to her infamous 2007 performance:


----------



## scarlet555

This is the rehearsal version!   It was about the same...


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that she did do meet and greet before the show, you paid for it. I just watched the nye performance and IMO toxic was the worst song of the night I don't know why they chose that one to be aired. You expect more because you see her in a harness  but really underwhelming.


----------



## Sasha2012

Britney at the 4th Hollywood Beauty Awards at Avalon Hollywood on February 25, 2018 in Los Angeles, California.


















via Zimbio


----------



## baglover1973

should really be warned when there will be an extreme close up like that first pic!!!  Her face.....she really looks much older than her age, but her body is banging!


----------



## Doribelle

Body is great!  I'm thinking smoking, tanning,  and weight loss have aged her face. 
She's still a cutie though!


----------



## Doribelle

baglover1973 said:


> should really be warned when there will be an extreme close up like that first pic!!!  Her face.....she really looks much older than her age, but her body is banging!


Baglover, I love your pug pic!  I have a pug as well, he's a puppy-9months old. :0) SO FUN!


----------



## V0N1B2

Why is Kellyanne Conway at the Hollywood Beauty Awards? 

::ducks and runs for the corner::


----------



## baglover1973

Doribelle said:


> Baglover, I love your pug pic!  I have a pug as well, he's a puppy-9months old. :0) SO FUN!



Thanks Doribelle!  They are the BEST dogs.  Can't imagine life without a pug in it


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> Why is Kellyanne Conway at the Hollywood Beauty Awards?
> 
> ::ducks and runs for the corner::


----------



## jenjen1964

V0N1B2 said:


> Why is Kellyanne Conway at the Hollywood Beauty Awards?
> 
> ::ducks and runs for the corner::


I thought it was Pam Anderson lol.


----------



## berrydiva

Her body looks great.

That heavy eyeliner....I don't get it....is the goal to make oneself look aged? And what's going on with her teeth?


----------



## Lounorada

I know her face has looked very different for a while now, but seriously though, what procedure did she have done that ended up completely changing the shape of her mouth like that (especially when she smiles)? Makes me sad to see what's she's done to her face becasue she was so pretty before  The last nose job was completely unnecessary and I suspect she had eyelid surgery too, which was also unnecessary. Such a shame that she felt the need to mess with her face.
Her body still looks great though!


----------



## berrydiva

Fighting aging seems to always make people look more aged than they are in reality.


----------



## highrider9o9

Honestly I think this is the best she's looked in the past year or two. I think the teeth have to do because she had veneers put in awhile back.


----------



## berrydiva

highrider9o9 said:


> Honestly I think this is the best she's looked in the past year or two. I think the teeth have to do because she had veneers put in awhile back.


She used to have such a great smile though....I didn't think she needed veneers...wondering why she got them. She was naturally cute, it's sad she felt she needed that surgery. But her body is undeniable....her legs look amazing.


----------



## highrider9o9

Im too lazy to link any articles, but an almost nearly confirmed rumor is that Britney is the new face of KENZO!


----------



## pixiejenna

I’ve heard of Kenzo but have no idea what kind of clothes they design. What a interesting choice because as much as I love Brit Brit I don’t think of her as being fashionable at all. Honestly I think her candy’s fashion deal was pretty on point with her style.


----------



## highrider9o9

Honestly You're right, she's not high fashion, way more down to earth which I've always loved/admired. She's done a few high fashion shoots though, 100th edition of V magazine and european elle mag 2 or 3 years ago, and she looked amazing, after seeing them I'm surprised she had never really done any previously.


----------



## kirsten

She should have never got a nose job. She had such a beautiful face.


----------



## gazoo

Could it be fillers in the nasolabial folds that janked up her lower face? She looks so very different. Smoking would have wrecked her teeth so I can see the veneers decision, but they aren't done well at all. At least she hasn't messed with her body much. She looks incredible these days from the neck down. Goes to show you how much exercise can do for a short legged body.


----------



## baglover1973

Lounorada said:


> I know her face has looked very different for a while now, but seriously though, what procedure did she have done that ended up completely changing the shape of her mouth like that (especially when she smiles)? Makes me sad to see what's she's done to her face becasue she was so pretty before  The last nose job was completely unnecessary and I suspect she had eyelid surgery too, which was also unnecessary. Such a shame that she felt the need to mess with her face.
> Her body still looks great though!



think the mouth thing is a combo of filler in her lips and filler in her cheeks.....but yea, looks weird.....


----------



## mcb100

Layering on that heavy dark eyerliner at her age really isn't doing her any favors. Also, i don't know what she did around her mouth area at some point because i have a full set of veneers (although smaller than hers) and i know veneers can even out the lip a little but did not know that they could change the mouth so drastically like that. 

That being said, her extensions are blended nicely and her body is fabulous plus she seems genuinely happy moreso than in her past. Also, reguardless of what is said about celebrities negatively i know sometimes i am guilty of holding them to a super high standard when in reality they usually look a lot better than most everyday women still (sure due to more resources but still, Brit is beautiful. Everyone misses the mark sometimes.)


----------



## pixiejenna

https://www.nbcchicago.com/entertai...lFlowFB_CHBrand&_osource=SocialFlowFB_CHBrand

Kfed is trying to up his child support what a piece of trash. Ya it's britney's fault you only make 3G a month and live in a 2000 square foot home with your 6 kids. I feel like they will probably grant it but I hope they don't. Maybe you should have thought about that before adding more kids. Poor kfed hasn't gone on vacation in years. Sounds like he just wants her to fund his lifestyle. I never really disliked kfed before, even though he's squirly he at least helped a lot with his boys. This just screams money grab.


----------



## CrazyLV

I dont get... she pay him for child support for her two kids... did he asking her to cover his other 4 kids that irrelevant not belong to her?!?
Is that her kids mostly staying her place not his palce? What’s point to pay him child support payment?!?


----------



## mkr

CrazyLV said:


> I dont get... she pay him for child support for her two kids... did he asking her to cover his other 4 kids that irrelevant not belong to her?!?
> Is that her kids mostly staying her place not his palce? What’s point to pay him child support payment?!?


I think he has full custody of their boys, since Britney had that crazy spell a while back.    He is a worm.  20 grand a month could support his whole family and he needs more.  He will probably get more.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I don't think he will. I don't thinkhe will be able to explain to a judge why the 2 children have to have 60k in child support a month. She does have her kids quite a bit now. I will give him this, when she had her breakdown he never kept the kids from her and he didn't bad mouth her in public. I was surprised as it would have been a prime time to go after her big time. Glad her dad took over. Any way, I can't totally think he is scum. A lot of ex"s would have taken her to the cleaners and he didn't.


----------



## lanasyogamama

peppermintpatty said:


> I don't think he will. I don't thinkhe will be able to explain to a judge why the 2 children have to have 60k in child support a month. She does have her kids quite a bit now. I will give him this, when she had her breakdown he never kept the kids from her and he didn't bad mouth her in public. I was surprised as it would have been a prime time to go after her big time. Glad her dad took over. Any way, I can't totally think he is scum. A lot of ex"s would have taken her to the cleaners and he didn't.


Great points


----------



## Sasha2012

Britney out with her sons in Calabasas on November 23, 2018.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Britney out with her sons in Calabasas on November 23, 2018.
> 
> View attachment 4262566
> View attachment 4262567
> View attachment 4262568



What's up with her hair in the 2nd picture?     

White shirt with no bra!


----------



## Ceeyahd

arnott said:


> What's up with her hair in the 2nd picture?
> 
> White shirt with no bra!



Hair extensions, in the wind? White shirt, no bra... It's Britney....


----------



## pixiejenna

She’s been wearing extensions for over 10 years now probably close to 15. She probably has very little hair left without them because she had thin hair to begin with and wearing extensions thins it out more. 

Shirt with no bra is classic brit Brit. He kids are so big her oldest is as tall as she is!


----------



## queennadine

Ugh that hair!


----------



## Sferics

Queen of bad extensions


----------



## berrydiva

Brit Brit has always been good for a bad pap candid shot  lol.


----------



## arnott

Ceeyahd said:


> *Hair extensions, in the wind?* White shirt, no bra... It's Britney....



But why does it look so squiggly on top?!


----------



## Ceeyahd

arnott said:


> But why does it look so squiggly on top?!



I'm not sure? It seems really thin, almost new growth from pulled out hair. I have an acquaintance who pulls/picks her hair out. Up on the top & crown, like this photo - anxieties. Her new growth looks like that. My the extensions do that?


----------



## pursegrl12

classic britney


----------



## Doribelle

UH OH

https://www.tmz.com/2019/05/07/britney-spears-emeregency-mental-health-mother-lynne/


----------



## lanasyogamama

Brit is the poster child for the fact that money doesn’t solve all your problems.


----------



## Swanky

Brit is the poster child for mental illness, it's so sad to see


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> Brit is the poster child for mental illness, it's so sad to see


And parental abuse, let her rest and retire already!
Brit has been supporting her entire family and ex husband (and all his children and new wife) for ways too long, imo.


----------



## buzzytoes

That poor girl is never going to be okay until she stops performing. How can her family even live with themselves?


----------



## lanasyogamama

buzzytoes said:


> That poor girl is never going to be okay until she stops performing. How can her family even live with themselves?



I agree, but then I also worry that not having structure to her day would be bad.


----------



## limom

lanasyogamama said:


> I agree, but then I also worry that not having structure to her day would be bad.


Having the responsibility of carrying a Las Vegas show/residency is not the answer. 
Yes, she needs structure but stress is an aggravating factor in mental illness.
Look at her, Britney looks exhausted, imo. 
How about she takes a break, get her health in order and then if she feels up to it she can get a lower stress job. 
She was good on American Idol. It seems less demanding, imho.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that a part of the residency gives her structure that she needs and it gives her a purpose/goal to work towards. I think with out having that goal it’s hard for her to feel motivated to do much and probably feels depressed. I feel like both her parents are pretty toxic in her life. Her dads health is poor at the moment which is probably why her mom wants to take over. Imagine if he passes what will happen to her then, do they even have a plan in place for that? I wish she had a better support system in place. Mental illness is rough. The fact that her meds aren’t working and they are trying to find a new mix that will is adds to the mix. The transition time from drug to drug and wait and see the outcome is a extremely difficult process to go through.


----------



## buzzytoes

lanasyogamama said:


> I agree, but then I also worry that not having structure to her day would be bad.



She can have structure without having a grueling performance schedule though. Or any kind of performance schedule.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> That poor girl is never going to be okay until she stops performing. How can her family even live with themselves?





lanasyogamama said:


> I agree, but then I also worry that not having structure to her day would be bad.



she probably has enough money where she doesn't need to work another day.  I do agree that the Vegas Residency is just too much for her mental stability right now.  But she can still have structure without the rigors of a daily show or touring schedule


----------



## TC1

It would be nice for her to have a structured life with her children! I mean geez...she's been everyone's cash cow long enough.


----------



## DD101

I think Britney has more than enough money to just retire, relax, and be a mom to her boys. Her mental health should come first, and performing last. From what I googled it states she is worth about $215 million.


----------



## caramelize126

Britney Spears Manager says she may never perform again: 

http://m.tmz.com/#!article/2019/05/...olph-perform-vegas-residency-conservatorship/

This is so sad. I hope she gets the help she needs.


----------



## megs0927

My heart breaks for Britney. I hope Larry Rudolph is let go from her team. She deserves and needs privacy while going through such a difficult time.


----------



## daisychainz

DD101 said:


> I think Britney has more than enough money to just retire, relax, and be a mom to her boys. Her mental health should come first, and performing last. From what I googled it states she is worth about $215 million.


Unfortunately many people who enter performing arts need that outside validation of their worth. So, they cannot let go of public idolization and seek it out, even after treatment. Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, Amanda Bynes, Lindsay Lohan - just some of the young women who have had mental health treatment, swore off social media, and then come right back to the public after a stint in mental health clinics. They cannot let go of that need to be seen/heard, even at the expense of having a healthier life. I hope there are people in Britney's life who truly care for her and can help her get better. I'd rather never hear from her again and know she is healthy out there someplace.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Did she have another break? I didn’t realize that!
 I’m rooting for you Brittney!


----------



## uhpharm01

*BRITNEY SPEARS DOCTOR DIES SUDDENLY ...As Conervatorship Case Heats Up*
https://www.tmz.com/2019/09/09/britney-spears-doctor-dies-suddenly-conservatorship-timothy-benson/

The doctor who was responsible for Britney Spears' medical treatment died suddenly, just weeks before the judge in her conservatorship case will receive a report focusing on whether she was receiving appropriate treatment.

*Dr. Timothy Benson* died in Santa Monica, CA on August 24. The cause of death has not been disclosed, but sources tell us the 48-year-old psychiatrist died from an aneurysm.

The timing is significant. Sources connected to Britney tell TMZ the judge will receive a report within the next 10 days from a court-appointed evaluator who has spent more than 3 months determining if her medical and other care was appropriate.

Our sources say, during a hearing last spring, questions were raised about Britney's medical care. It's no secret ... Britney's mom, Lynne, has been critical of Jamie Spears handling of the conservatorship and the medical care her daughter has been getting. The questions revolved around the medications Britney was receiving for her serious mental health issues.



The evaluation was ordered after questions were raised over Britney entering a mental health facility earlier this year. Sources connected to Jamie claim the medicine she was taking had lost its efficacy, and doctors were struggling to find a new combination. But, others say they were baffled by what they felt was a sudden turn -- they say Britney was going full steam ahead with a new show, and then suddenly became all but incapacitated.

Some have questioned Dr. Benson's expertise in treating serious mental health issues. He developed a name for himself working with NBA and NFL teams inspiring athletes to achieve success. He's a board-certified psychiatrist, but we're told some people in Britney's life felt she needed someone who worked full-time on serious mental health issues.

The evaluator's report is just one issue facing the judge. As we reported, Jamie has filed papers and will appear in court Monday asking a judge to temporarily relieve him of conservatorship duties until January, and put her case manager, *Jodi Montgomery*, in the conservator's role during the iterum.

Jamie says he's ill and can't perform the duties, but there's a bigger issue. He's prohibited from having any contact with Britney's kids after allegedly putting his hands on 13-year-old *Sean*. Kevin Federline filed a police report and cops are investigating.

It seems improbable Jamie could be Britney's conservator until the case is resolved, since the conservator is ultimately responsible for the welfare of the children and that's hard to do when you can't interact with them.

Our sources say Monday's hearing should be non-eventful. We're told there's no real objection to Montgomery stepping in for the short term. But, depending on the evaluator's report and the way the assault investigation goes ... Jamie's long-term prospect for staying conservator is up in the air.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Wow. That's sad. And bad news for Britney.


----------



## legaldiva

What makes me sad is that her very controlled image in media and appearances gives you the impression she is slightly frail but a "normal" adult.  I think that she is far more unstable and ill than her estate allows us to know.  What makes me suspect this is that she gets so little of her kids' time.  If i'm reading right, she has 10% placement?  So she's in 10% of her kids' lives.  So sad.


----------



## uhpharm01

legaldiva said:


> What makes me sad is that her very controlled image in media and appearances gives you the impression she is slightly frail but a "normal" adult.  I think that she is far more unstable and ill than her estate allows us to know.  What makes me suspect this is that she gets so little of her kids' time.  If i'm reading right, she has 10% placement?  So she's in 10% of her kids' lives.  So sad.


I think that just started last year. It use to be more than that


----------



## caramelize126

Jamie is officially out as her conservator and the case manager is in. Its weird that Jamie chose the case manager over Britney's mom, who has I thought had expressed interest in taking over. Why is the case manager being given control if Britney's situation has gotten worse over the last year?

The whole situation is really sad. I feel like everyone is just fighting to control Britney and her money and i wonder how much they really care about Brit's wellbeing.  There are alot of ppl making money ( lawyers, doctors, case managers, therapists, etc.) off of britney being "ill".


----------



## uhpharm01

caramelize126 said:


> Jamie is officially out as her conservator and the case manager is in. *Its weird that Jamie chose the case manager over Britney's mom, who has I thought had expressed interest in taking over.* Why is the case manager being given control if Britney's situation has gotten worse over the last year?
> 
> The whole situation is really sad. I feel like everyone is just fighting to control Britney and her money and i wonder how much they really care about Brit's wellbeing.  There are alot of ppl making money ( lawyers, doctors, case managers, therapists, etc.) off of britney being "ill".



I'm not surprised.


----------



## Sferics

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm not surprised.


Why?


----------



## Traminer

@ Britney - long time no hear.

How is she doing these days?


----------



## Traminer

Sferics said:


> Why?



Yes, why?


----------



## caramelize126

Has anyone been following the freebritney movement? Any thoughts?
I always wondered why she was still under the conservatorship. This is all heartbreaking if true. 

There are a number of petitions currently circulating: https://msha.ke/freebritney/








						Here's why Britney Spears fans are fueling a #FreeBritney movement on social media
					

More than 134,000 people have signed a petition to free Britney Spears from her conservatorship.




					www.today.com


----------



## uhpharm01

caramelize126 said:


> Has anyone been following the freebritney movement? Any thoughts?
> I always wondered why she was still under the conservatorship. This is all heartbreaking if true.
> 
> There are a number of petitions currently circulating: https://msha.ke/freebritney/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why Britney Spears fans are fueling a #FreeBritney movement on social media
> 
> 
> More than 134,000 people have signed a petition to free Britney Spears from her conservatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.today.com



I've heard about it and put I have yet to search the internet about it for any information.  I've only heard that her meds are not working anymore.


----------



## limom

She has been posting really weird videos lately. 
Mental illness is a bear.


----------



## pixiejenna

I wonder if her mom wants access to her finances because her father’s health. If her father is really doing badly and passes away she might have another breakdown.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## m_ichele

Framing Britney Spears was on tonight. Anyone else see it? Who knows what the truth is, but I really feel for Britney.


----------



## MCF

m_ichele said:


> Framing Britney Spears was on tonight. Anyone else see it? Who knows what the truth is, but I really feel for Britney.


I saw that pop up on Hulu last night. I thought about watching it. Is it any good or is it dramatized?


----------



## m_ichele

MCF said:


> I saw that pop up on Hulu last night. I thought about watching it. Is it any good or is it dramatized?


It was interesting to me because I only casually know what’s been happening with the free Britney movement.  They spoke with her old assistant Felicia and used a lot of old footage so it was very nostalgic but anyone directly involved declined to be part of it. If anything I hope it brings greater scrutiny to her conservatorship and treatment and her dad is replaced.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’d love to watch it but I don’t have Hulu. What amazes me is that the media felt it was their duty to ask about her virginity and dive so deep into her personal life. It’s disgusting actually. I remember that time period so well. I didn’t like it then and hate it even more now. Plus her camp never protected her from such vile questions.


----------



## pukasonqo

Britney Spears Hearing: Judge Overrules Father’s Objections to Joint Conservatorship Order
					

A probate judge on Thursday overruled Jamie Spears’ objections to an order establishing Bessemer Trust Co. as a co-conservator of daughter Britney Spears’ estate. Judge Brenda Penny app…




					www.google.com.au


----------



## bag-mania

meluvs2shop said:


> I’d love to watch it but I don’t have Hulu. *What amazes me is that the media felt it was their duty to ask about her virginity and dive so deep into her personal life. It’s disgusting actually.* I remember that time period so well. I didn’t like it then and hate it even more now. Plus her camp never protected her from such vile questions.



They don’t give a damn about her or her mental health. She was an interesting subject for a show. They’ll move on to their next subject and Britney is forgotten. It’s only business to them. 

I know her father has been criticized for years and maybe it is valid. Still, I can’t help but think Britney would probably be dead right now if it wasn’t for him. A stranger is never going to care about her the way family would.


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> I’d love to watch it but I don’t have Hulu. What amazes me is that the media felt it was their duty to ask about her virginity and dive so deep into her personal life. It’s disgusting actually. I remember that time period so well. I didn’t like it then and hate it even more now. Plus her camp never protected her from such vile questions.


It’s on YouTube.  Search “Britney Spears New York Times”.


----------



## LibbyRuth

bag-mania said:


> They don’t give a damn about her or her mental health. She was an interesting subject for a show. They’ll move on to their next subject and Britney is forgotten. It’s only business to them.
> 
> I know her father has been criticized for years and maybe it is valid. Still, I can’t help but think Britney would probably be dead right now if it wasn’t for him. A stranger is never going to care about her the way family would.



I agree with you. It struck me as odd that they showed how wrong it was to delve into the intimate details of her life at her height of stardom. But then they delved into the intimate details of her life now ... and it’s supposed to be okay because it’s her mental health instead of her sex life?


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-mania said:


> They don’t give a damn about her or her mental health. She was an interesting subject for a show. They’ll move on to their next subject and Britney is forgotten. It’s only business to them.
> 
> I know her father has been criticized for years and maybe it is valid. Still, I can’t help but think Britney would probably be dead right now if it wasn’t for him. A stranger is never going to care about her the way family would.


I have mixed feelings about her father. Sometimes I feel it’s her life and she should do as she pleases. But on the flip side I think, what if she does need help? Perhaps her father does have her best interest. Maybe it’s the beau or someone else in her life that’s giving us a false narrative on her father. So many questions and so little answers. Her IG is so awkward to watch but I will always root for Britney! I saw her live when she was just a kid performing onstage. I was working at nightclub back then during my college years. She was super sweet. And young! And being sexualized. “Baby hit me one more time” and that video! :/ I even cringed back then and that catapulted her to stardom.


----------



## bag-mania

I thought this was a good article about the media fascination with destroying troubled celebrities.

*Why Were We So Cruel to Britney Spears?*
*The more vulnerable she became, the greater the public’s interest was in watching her disintegrate.*

In a video that recently went viral after it was dug out of the aughts time capsule, the former late-night host Craig Ferguson brings up Britney Spears. TV viewers have become accustomed over the past few years to talk-show hosts digesting difficult news and processing it for a nation to grasp, but in early 2007, when Spears’s erratic behavior and self-administered buzz cut consumed the public, Ferguson did something unexpected: He declared that he wouldn’t be making jokes about Spears. But his whole monologue is remarkable. He opens by invoking the media, and says that, lately, he’s had a similar feeling watching the news to when he used to watch _America’s Funniest Home Videos_. “You know, you’d be laughing at the kid falling over and then you’d go, ‘Wait a minute, put down the damn camera and help your kid! What the hell is wrong with you?’” The audience splinters into laughter. “And I think we’re holding the camera,” Ferguson continues. “People are falling apart. People are dying. That Anna Nicole Smith woman, she _died_.”

The audience laughs, again. Ferguson interjects to stop them: “It’s not a joke.”

To the people in that room, though, it had obviously felt like one. Here was an audience so conditioned to seeing women in crisis as punch lines that even the death of one of them felt inevitably comical. In 1994, _New York_ magazine put Smith on its cover, wearing a pink halter top and white cowboy boots, with her legs akimbo and a family-size bag of chips covering her crotch. The headline was “White Trash Nation.” Smith sued: She’d been told that she was shooting an all-American look with glamour shots, and the chips photo was taken for fun during a break. “I guess they just found the picture we chose unflattering,” the magazine’s editor, Kurt Andersen, said at the time. I guess? After Smith’s death, _Slate_’s Jack Shafer analyzed the breadth of media coverage and found it not excessive: “Fat, no-talent, bleach blondes from Texas with breast implants aren’t rare,” he wrote. “But add a little show-business success to that package and top it with a potential half-billion dollars, and you’ve got a story.”

This same strain of cynical, depersonalizing disdain helped Spears’s mental-health crisis become a gripping public spectacle—“the Britney Show,” as _The Atlantic_ framed it in its 2008 cover story about the monstrous evolution of the paparazzi. The early days of the internet collided with nonstop cable-news coverage and submerged us into a peculiarly banal kind of drama: Spears buying snacks at a gas station, swarmed by photographers waiting for her to cry, or yell, or do something that affirmed the public perception of her as unworthy of her renown. When she picked up fast food, or drove away from paparazzi with her young son on her lap, or drank soda, or got out of a car without wearing underwear, the resulting photos would usually sell for hundreds of thousands of dollars, because they chipped away at the pop star’s golden image.

The recent _New York Times_/FX documentary _Framing Britney Spears_ is largely about the legal battle over Spears’s conservatorship, and her legal inability for more than a decade to control her own money and make her own decisions. (My colleague Spencer Kornhaber wrote last year about the “Free Britney” movement that’s arisen in response.) But the film feels revolutionary now because it confronts viewers with the larger arc of Spears’s career—how her magnetism and talent were constantly undercut by the media’s inability to comprehend, as one subject puts it, how she could claim to be sexy and virginal at the same time. “Everyone’s talking about it,” a middle-aged Dutch interviewer tells a teenage Spears in one archival clip from the documentary. “What?” she replies. “Your breasts,” he says. _Framing Britney Spears_ also touches on how Spears was excoriated by the tabloids for supposedly cheating on her then-boyfriend, the pop star Justin Timberlake, and how Timberlake stoked the scandal in a music video that framed himself as the victim. (He’s since apologized, writing, “I do not want to ever benefit from others being pulled down again.”)

In the aughts, enabled by the internet and by stigmas surrounding mental health, people reveled in the spectacle of women—particularly beautiful, famous ones—breaking down in public. Women who invoked sexuality as part of their image had to be reduced, like Smith, to “trash,” diminished not with a scarlet letter but with the crude penises Perez Hilton drew next to their faces on his blog. This country reserves a particular kind of loathing for the people—the women—who get rich because we can’t stop looking at them. Smith was hated because, as Jeffrey Brown wrote in the _Feminist Review_ in 2005, she was “poised to become a financial powerhouse simply because of her cartoonish sexuality.” Kim Kardashian is commonly hated now for the same reason. Both women flouted the rules—regarding sex, class, capitalism, and what is allowed to constitute “work.”

_Framing Britney Spears_ illuminates, with stark clarity, how uniquely cruel Spears’s treatment was. One scene pulls up footage from an episode of the game show _Family Feud_ in which “Things Britney Spears Has Lost” was a category: “Her hair,” “her marriage,” and “her mind” were all winning responses. The documentary’s chronology, as _Vulture_’s Kathryn VanArendonk has pointed out, is revelatory all on its own, simply because it points out how Spears’s breakdown came after she had two children in the space of one year, and before she turned 25. Not many people were talking about postpartum depression when Spears was brawling with photographers or shaving her head. But it’s clearer now that whatever she was going through was exacerbated tenfold by the insatiable interest in watching her struggle in real time. The more vulnerable she became, the greater the interest in watching her disintegrate, and the greater the pressure upon her in turn. “Will she OD or commit suicide like Monroe?” Mark Stevens wrote in _New York _magazine in 2007, praising Spears’s head-shaving incident as the most “fascinating” thing she’d ever done. “Will she have a Grand Guignol death like the fat-obsessed Anna Nicole Smith? No one publicly asks those questions, but that’s what everyone wonders.”

In _Discipline and Punish_, Michel Foucault considers the specific form of torture that is being turned into a public spectacle, subject to the “instrument of permanent, exhaustive, omnipresent surveillance,” and scrutinized by the “faceless gaze … [of] thousands of eyes posted everywhere.” American media still have a long way to go. Still, on balance, it’s striking how differently stars in crisis tend to be treated now, and how much the tenor of media coverage surrounding women in the public eye has changed. “We shouldn’t be attacking the vulnerable people,” Ferguson said in 2007, startlingly prescient and singularly empathetic. It would be a long time before people actually listened.









						Why Were We So Cruel to Britney Spears?
					

The more vulnerable she became, the greater the public’s interest was in watching her disintegrate.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> I know her father has been criticized for years and maybe it is valid. Still, I can’t help but think Britney would probably be dead right now if it wasn’t for him. A stranger is never going to care about her the way family would.


Agree.  Not all is there with this one.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> She was super sweet. And young! And being sexualized. “Baby hit me one more time” and that video! :/ I even cringed back then and that catapulted her to stardom.


I remember an interview when she said how so much of that video was her idea.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> I remember an interview when she said how so much of that video was her idea.


I did hear for being so young she was in control of a lot of her appearances, the choreography and knew exactly what she wanted. Perhaps she liked looking and being sexy all the time. It’s very possible. I’m more conservative and didn’t flaunt much even when I had the 20 year old body. Lol


----------



## RueMonge

meluvs2shop said:


> I did hear for being so young she was in control of a lot of her appearances, the choreography and knew exactly what she wanted. Perhaps she liked looking and being sexy all the time. It’s very possible. I’m more conservative and didn’t flaunt much even when I had the 20 year old body. Lol


Same here. I show a little more cleavage now than I ever did, it’s about all I have left along with good ankles


----------



## LibbyRuth

It would not surprise me at all if Britney was the one who wanted to put out the sexy image that was used for her. It would not be unlike the the fights that happen in households everywhere with a 15 year old putting on a tiny crop top and tight shorts with her butt hanging out to go out and parents saying "young lady you're not leaving the house dressed like that".  Only in Britney's case, no one was there telling her she wasn't leaving the house dressed like that.


----------



## Traminer

https://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture...ss-court-hearing-her-conservatorship-n1265537

*Britney Spears asks to address court at hearing on her conservatorship*


----------



## limom

Britney Spears Quietly Pushed for Years to End Her Conservatorship (Published 2021)
					

Confidential court records obtained by The Times reveal that the singer has urged changes to the arrangement that controls her life, and her father’s role in leading it.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

limom said:


> Britney Spears Quietly Pushed for Years to End Her Conservatorship (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Confidential court records obtained by The Times reveal that the singer has urged changes to the arrangement that controls her life, and her father’s role in leading it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


It’s terrible what’s been done to her. Why can’t they put her mother or sister in charge of the conservatorship?


----------



## limom

lanasyogamama said:


> It’s terrible what’s been done to her. Why can’t they put her mother or sister in charge of the conservatorship?


I don’t know but her father is fighting all the way..


----------



## Sferics

What happened to her scares me so much.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I will always root for Britney. Out of all the crazy celebs and their antics I always root for her and want the best for her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Someone commented this sounds like Handmaids Tale


----------



## bisousx

*Britney Spears didn’t believe Paris Hilton’s boarding school abuse claims*



During an explosive court hearing in Los Angeles Wednesday over Britney Spears’s conservatorship, the pop mega star said she didn’t believe former bestie Paris Hilton when she spoke out about an abusive boarding school she attended and that’s why she’s kept quiet herself.

“To be honest with you, the Paris Hilton story on what they did to her at that school, I didn’t believe any of it. I’m sorry,” Spears told a judge during a virtual hearing in Los Angeles Superior Court.

Spears, 39, was referring to Hilton’s public allegations about the Provo Canyon School in Utah where she said she was abused by “evil and sadistic” staff as a teenager.

When Spears said she heard about Hilton’s allegations, she didn’t believe the socialite and for that reason, didn’t think anyone would believe her own story about what she called an “abusive” conservatorship.

“Mainly I didn’t want to say it openly because I honestly don’t think anyone would believe me,” Spears said.

“I’m an outsider and I’ll just be honest, I didn’t believe it and maybe I’m wrong and that’s why I didn’t want to say any of this to anybody to the public because I thought people would make fun of me or laugh at me and say, she’s lying, she’s got everything, she’s Britney Spears. I’m not lying. I just want my life back.”

*Spears broke her silence Wednesday on the conservatorship that has governed her life for the last 13 years and asked a judge to end it, saying the abuses she incurred rise to the criminal level and her father Jamie Spears and her managers should be jailed. *

She detailed a laundry list of abuses she’s endured under her father’s control, including getting drugged when she refused to go on tour and being forced to take contraceptives against her will.

Hilton’s rep didn’t return a request for comment.


https://pagesix.com/2021/06/23/brit...e-paris-hiltons-boarding-school-abuse-claims/


----------



## bisousx

This conservatorship is horrendous. She’s a grown woman. If she’s not fit to run her estate, so be it. She can squander her money all she wants, she should have the freedom to do so.


----------



## Yoshi1296

meluvs2shop said:


> I will always root for Britney. Out of all the crazy celebs and their antics I always root for her and want the best for her.
> View attachment 5118470



This quote gave me chills. So so sad to see shes going through this.


----------



## bisousx

*Video of Britney Spears saying she had 102-degree fever onstage resurfaces*


A video of Britney Spears telling fans she had a 102-degree fever onstage resurfaced after a bombshell report claiming she was once forced to perform while under the weather.

“I’m about to pass out, and I’m sick,” the singer told the audience at her July 19, 2018, concert at the Borgata Event Center in Atlantic City, NJ. “I have, actually, a 102 fever right now.”

After Spears’ backup dancers invited a male fan named Fred onstage to partake in a performance of her song “Freakshow,” she turned to him and said, “It’s going to be really, really hot up here. I’m warning you,” according to the video. 

The clip went viral on Twitter hours after the New York Times published a story on Tuesday about the Grammy winner’s conservatorship and how she has repeatedly tried to end it over the years to no avail.

Citing a transcript from confidential court documents, the newspaper reported that Spears said during a closed-door court hearing in May 2019 that she had been forced to perform while sick with a 104-degree fever. She called it “one of the scariest moments of her life,” according to the Times.

Spears, 39, is set to make a rare court appearance Wednesday in her fight to have her estranged father, Jamie Spears, removed as one of her conservators.

Jamie, 68, has been a key player in the conservatorship, which was put in place in February 2008 after his daughter’s public breakdown. While he temporarily stepped downin September 2019 as the person in charge of Britney’s personal affairs, Jamie still has partial control over her multimillion-dollar estate.

A source exclusively told Page Six last month that Britney wants her dad removed from the case entirely “because his role has come between them numerous times and has damaged their relationship.”

The Times reported Tuesday that Britney and Jamie’s relationship has always been rocky, in part because of his history of alcoholism, but things between them have only continued to worsen in recent years.


https://pagesix.com/2021/06/23/vide...medium=site buttons&utm_campaign=site buttons


----------



## meluvs2shop

bisousx said:


> This conservatorship is horrendous. She’s a grown woman. If she’s not fit to run her estate, so be it. She can squander her money all she wants, she should have the freedom to do so.


I’m starting to think like this too. I had mixed feelings in the past. Maybe her family should protect her blah blah blah, but we need to listen to HER. She made the money. She was exploited. Without Britney her family would not have the millions they are exposed to now. They got used to that good life. Yk what I’m actually shocked about- how quiet her family is including her sister, her mother. They ALL must be on Britney’s payroll.


----------



## megs0927

Her videos still come across very manic. Mental illness is a rough go and I just hope her boyfriend isn’t behind this. 
I think her family is staying quiet to protect her for the moment. If she is refusing therapy (which I read she doesn’t believe in) and meds there is a reason she is that “fast” in her social media posts and she needs help. And hopefully from a third party she trusts. The whole situation really breaks my heart.


----------



## bisousx

megs0927 said:


> Her videos still come across very manic. Mental illness is a rough go and I just hope her boyfriend isn’t behind this



I agree with you that she looks very off in her videos. She has said that she’s been drugged against her will.

_She said she felt she had been forced to perform, was given no privacy and was made to use birth control, take medication and attend therapy sessions against her will.

Spears said on Wednesday that she was put on lithium, despite her objections.

"Lithium is a very, very strong [medication] and completely different medication than what I've been on. You can go mentally impaired if you take too much, stay on it longer than five months," Spears said. "I felt drunk. I couldn't even stick up for myself. I couldn't even have a conversation with my mom or dad about anything. I told them I was scared and they had six different nurses come to my home to monitor me while I was on this medication that I didn't want to be on to begin with."

Lithium is commonly used to treat bipolar disorder, which often causes episodes of depression and mania -- a feeling of uncontrolled irritability or excitement. It can also be used to treat depression._

https://www.cnn.com/2021/06/23/entertainment/britney-spears-conservatorship-court-hearing/index.html


----------



## meluvs2shop

megs0927 said:


> Her videos still come across very manic. Mental illness is a rough go and I just hope her boyfriend isn’t behind this.
> I think her family is staying quiet to protect her for the moment. If she is refusing therapy (which I read she doesn’t believe in) and meds there is a reason she is that “fast” in her social media posts and she needs help. And hopefully from a third party she trusts. The whole situation really breaks my heart.


While we don’t know the whole truth and I completely agree with you regarding her IG account, but is it all her posting? Maybe. A lot of the videos/pictures are repeats. Nothing seems fresh like new material or real even. There are so many layers to this very complex situation. It’s just sad all around.


----------



## megs0927

The lithium would curb the mania though. I have a loved one who I monitor bipolar meds. He’s super successful and has no need for a conservatorship but meds are funny and the lack thereof or too much is a scary thought. If B was that opposed to lithium a great psychiatrist would switch meds. She is clearly manic. I just think there is way more to the story and it saddens me that it is so public. Again having dealt with it personally- no one can even begin to tell you how difficult it is. Love Britney and I just hope her best interest is at heart.


----------



## prettyprincess

Im also of two minds on this subject. Before her dad stepped in she was in the throes of a serious mental breakdown, but then I think is a 13 year conservatorship really necessary?? I think the judge should tentatively end the conservatorship on a trial basis, maybe a year, and see what happens.


----------



## prettyprincess

Also, wasn’t she allowed to have plastic surgery during the conservatorship so why is she not allowed to visit her gyno to remove the IUD?


----------



## megs0927

prettyprincess said:


> Also, wasn’t she allowed to have plastic surgery during the conservatorship so why is she not allowed to visit her gyno to remove the IUD?


And my guess is it is bc her family is staying quiet and letting britney say what she feels she needs to say. I wish the conservator would ask for a gag order- it’s no ones business. This should play out privately.


----------



## megs0927

I also read that Britney’s lawyers had not filed for the conservatorship to end. Strange considering her statement today. 
But it’s from tmz so I take that with a grain of salt anyway


----------



## pixiejenna

The audio of her testimony is heart breaking. I hope that she is successful in ending this conservatorship. The part that bothers me is how much control they have over her yet her dad is a alcoholic and violent enough that her ex husband has a restraining order against him for their kids. Why the hell is this man in charge of anything?


----------



## bag-mania

I feel really bad for her but it’s impossible as outsiders for us to understand her full situation. She has some serious mental issues and there isn’t a magical cure, she isn’t going to get better. If the conservatorship ends and something horrible happens to her, would the public think it’s what she wanted? The first thing people usually think in these situations is to wonder why the family didn’t do more to help. I don’t know all of the bad stuff about her dad but I kind of wonder if his militant control is the only reason she is alive today.


----------



## highrider9o9

megs0927 said:


> And my guess is it is bc her family is staying quiet and letting britney say what she feels she needs to say. I wish the conservator would ask for a gag order- it’s no ones business. This should play out privately.



The only reason her case against the conservatorship has gained momentum, is the large uprising movement from her fans. It's brought the abuse to light after 13 years. She's been kept silent, not allowed to speak without her handlers hovering over her, without being monitored, and at times even at all. What she wants and what she said in her testimony was that she wanted the world to know the abuse she's been under. She's been forced to work nonstop for years to keep her dad and his business partners pockets lined. She's made 600$ million dollars in the last ten years, but is only worth 50$m dollars today with an allowance of 2k a week, so you tell me where that money has gone. she's never been formally diagnosed with anything and they tried to say in the original convertorship documents that she had dementia, not bipolar disorder as the reason she needed the conservatorship, but never had done a formal evaluation before trapping her in it.


----------



## highrider9o9

bag-mania said:


> I feel really bad for her but it’s impossible as outsiders for us to understand her full situation. She has some serious mental issues and there isn’t a magical cure, she isn’t going to get better. If the conservatorship ends and something horrible happens to her, would the public think it’s what she wanted? The first thing people usually think in these situations is to wonder why the family didn’t do more to help. I don’t know all of the bad stuff about her dad but I kind of wonder if his militant control is the only reason she is alive today.



She's been financially supporting herself, and all her convertors for 13 years now. No one with "serious mental illness" would be able to work and perform 7 days a week for 10+ years, if they were incapable of taking care of themselves.


----------



## zinacef

It is really sad, in the state of California, I believe to have a conservatorship  you have to have a DSM 2 diagnosis. Anybody have any idea on this. Apparently her case is frequently reviewed because it is a high profile case—- being a celeb and all. So sad though. We will never know.


----------



## Sferics

There are people who clearly need to be sued and maybe go to jail.
She is in danger now more than ever. 
I fear for her.
Dear god, don't let there be a "suicide" or an "accident".


----------



## limom

highrider9o9 said:


> She's been financially supporting herself, and all her convertors for 13 years now. No one with "serious mental illness" would be able to work and perform 7 days a week for 10+ years, if they were incapable of taking care of themselves. Have an ounce of common sense.


Attacking other posters is really unwarranted.
As far as your assumptions about people with mental illnesses working, many do, including myself.
However, steps need to be taken for her father to relinquish his control over his daughter.
She is being exploited which is deplorable.
His mother petitioned for the position and I don’t think it is wise either.

How about a panel of professional mental health professionals?
She certainly can afford it.
The reason why she has to be on birth control is that those meds (lithium and the likes) have serious side effects and can engender serious birth defects in children whose mothers are in treatment.








						Depakote and Birth Defects - Consumer Justice Foundation
					

Depakote and Birth Defects The popular anticonvulsant drug Depakote may increase a child’s risk of birth defects when taken during pregnancy. If you believe your child was affected by Depakote, contact a birth defect attorney today. Since it was first introduced in 1983, the anticonvulsant drug...




					www.consumerjusticefoundation.com
				




It is not black and white like some of you might think. The courts have to protect her children and Britney.
I wish her well. This is horrible.


----------



## meluvs2shop

pixiejenna said:


> The audio of her testimony is heart breaking. I hope that she is successful in ending this conservatorship. The part that bothers me is how much control they have over her yet her dad is a alcoholic and violent enough that her ex husband has a restraining order against him for their kids. Why the hell is this man in charge of anything?


I wanted to love your comment but the happy face emoji didn’t seem appropriate, but I totally 100% agree with you. Plus she had a strained relationship with her dad for years. The parents even divorced years ago. Why him? Why not her mother? They have enough money to have the right ppl around them to make it beneficial to everyone involved especially Britney.


----------



## megs0927

highrider9o9 said:


> The only reason her case against the conservatorship has gained momentum, is the large uprising movement from her fans. It's brought the abuse to light after 13 years. She's been kept silent, not allowed to speak without her handlers hovering over her, without being monitored, and at times even at all.



Really? Name calling?  I actually have a lot of empathy for Britney. I am just sharing my experience with dealing with mental health disorders. I do think her conservatorship should be reevaluated by a team of mental health professionals. I think Britney should be on board with who her trust chooses. The conservator should not be anyone who would benefit financially from Britney. She has worked so hard for her $$$ and had a very tough life considering her amazing success. None of us will ever know the entire story nor is it any of our business. As a mom, IMO, a stable balanced Britney, would want to retain her wealth for her children who she clearly loves. “If” Britney goes through manic phases one huge issue is impulsive spending. I think most people would want someone to make sure to protect them from themselves. Again, I’m not commenting that she does or does not need a conservatorship. I wish her health and happiness and for this not to play out so publicly like it did in 2007.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Stay on topic. I’m guilty of derailing conversations, but no attacking/name calling posters.


----------



## LibbyRuth

highrider9o9 said:


> She's been financially supporting herself, and all her convertors for 13 years now. No one with "serious mental illness" would be able to work and perform 7 days a week for 10+ years, if they were incapable of taking care of themselves.


You said in a previous post that people should not comment without doing their research.  So in that light, I'll say that there are people with serious mental illness who work and perform.


----------



## Sferics

megs0927 said:


> “If” Britney goes through manic phases one huge issue is impulsive spending.



Maybe, but:
She has every right (as every other person, too) to do "stupid" things.

(I don't want to know how many people on tpf tend to impulsive spending )


----------



## bag-mania

Oh man, I missed whatever she called me! 

Anyway, I stand by what I said. Anyone who thinks they understand all about her situation based on what they've read or heard should think again. You can't possibly know what it is like trying to help a mentally ill person who denies needing help unless you have been through it. It doesn't matter how much you have been following her story in the press, there are important factors that will never be known by the public.


----------



## limom

Sferics said:


> Maybe, but:
> She has every right (as every other person, too) to do "stupid" things.
> 
> (I don't want to know how many people on tpf tend to impulsive spending )


Her spending is not impulsive, she can’t control herself.
She has a disease.
Yes, she has a right to buy one bag or one hundred but her children also have a right to be protected from their mentally ill mother too.
In addition, what she perceives is not what is taking place.
For instance when she says that she is placed in therapeutic setting and they draw blood, it is because those types of medications also can affect her organs.
Lithium affects the kidneys for instances.
Plus it is trial and error until the doctors can find the right dosage for her.
Yes, those drugs are unpleasant and one does not feel like one self but the alternative is way, way worst.
IE killing yourself, hearing voices, sleeping with strangers and on and on…
She got a tough break in life but sadly she is way, way better off than many other women.


----------



## bag-mania

meluvs2shop said:


> I wanted to love your comment but the happy face emoji didn’t seem appropriate, but I totally 100% agree with you. Plus she had a strained relationship with her dad for years. The parents even divorced years ago. Why him? *Why not her mother? *They have enough money to have the right ppl around them to make it beneficial to everyone involved especially Britney.



Britney wasn't talking to her mother for many years. I think their relationship might be a little better now.


----------



## highrider9o9

bag-mania said:


> I feel really bad for her but it’s impossible as outsiders for us to understand her full situation. She has some serious mental issues and there isn’t a magical cure, she isn’t going to get better. If the conservatorship ends and something horrible happens to her, would the public think it’s what she wanted? The first thing people usually think in these situations is to wonder why the family didn’t do more to help. I don’t know all of the bad stuff about her dad but I kind of wonder if his militant control is the only reason she is alive today.





limom said:


> Attacking other posters is really unwarranted.
> As far as your assumptions about people with mental illnesses working, many do, including myself.
> However, steps need to be taken for her father to relinquish his control over his daughter.
> She is being exploited which is deplorable.
> His mother petitioned for the position and I don’t think it is wise either.
> 
> How about a panel of professional mental health professionals?
> She certainly can afford it.
> The reason why she has to be on birth control is that those meds (lithium and the likes) have serious side effects and can engender serious birth defects in children whose mothers are in treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depakote and Birth Defects - Consumer Justice Foundation
> 
> 
> Depakote and Birth Defects The popular anticonvulsant drug Depakote may increase a child’s risk of birth defects when taken during pregnancy. If you believe your child was affected by Depakote, contact a birth defect attorney today. Since it was first introduced in 1983, the anticonvulsant drug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.consumerjusticefoundation.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not black and white like some of you might think. The courts have to protect her children and Britney.
> I wish her well. This is horrible.





megs0927 said:


> Really? Name calling?  I actually have a lot of empathy for Britney. I am just sharing my experience with dealing with mental health disorders. I do think her conservatorship should be reevaluated by a team of mental health professionals. I think Britney should be on board with who her trust chooses. The conservator should not be anyone who would benefit financially from Britney. She has worked so hard for her $$$ and had a very tough life considering her amazing success. None of us will ever know the entire story nor is it any of our business. As a mom, IMO, a stable balanced Britney, would want to retain her wealth for her children who she clearly loves. “If” Britney goes through manic phases one huge issue is impulsive spending. I think most people would want someone to make sure to protect them from themselves. Again, I’m not commenting that she does or does not need a conservatorship. I wish her health and happiness and for this not to play out so publicly like it did in 2007.





LibbyRuth said:


> You said in a previous post that people should not comment without doing their research.  So in that light, I'll say that there are people with serious mental illness who work and perform.





bag-mania said:


> Oh man, I missed whatever she called me!
> 
> Anyway, I stand by what I said. Anyone who thinks they understand all about her situation based on what they've read or heard should think again. You can't possibly know what it is like trying to help a mentally ill person who denies needing help unless you have been through it. It doesn't matter how much you have been following her story in the press, there are important factors that will never be known by the public.





limom said:


> Her spending is not impulsive, she can’t control herself.
> She has a disease.
> Yes, she has a right to buy one bag or one hundred but her children also have a right to be protected from their mentally ill mother too.
> In addition, what she perceives is not what is taking place.
> For instance when she says that she is placed in therapeutic setting and they draw blood, it is because those types of medications also can affect her organs.
> Lithium affects the kidneys for instances.
> Plus it is trial and error until the doctors can find the right dosage for her.
> Yes, those drugs are unpleasant and one does not feel like one self but the alternative is way, way worst.
> IE killing yourself, hearing voices, sleeping with strangers and on and on…
> She got a tough break in life but sadly she is way, way better off than many other women.



I never said a a person with mental illness couldn't work. Of course people with mental illness can work, but you're also comparing what she does to a normal 9-5 job and that's apples to oranges. And once again going back to original court documents that said they she needed to be placed under the conservatorship because she had DEMENTIA not Bipolar disorder, there's no way anyone with dementia could work 12+hours a day, remember lyrics, remember choreography, perform on stage every single night.

She had breakdown from the stress of her personal life and her career, she recovered and has been fine for 13 years. All she's ever done and wants to do going forward is put her children first. Some of the accusations in this forum against her are terrible. She's not out of control, she can spend her own money, she can choose to retire if she sees fit. She's never denied needing help and she said in her hearing yesterday she would stay in therapy

going by official court documents, she was not diagnosed with bipolar disorder or manic depression upon entering the conservatorship, she was diagnosed with dementia.


----------



## highrider9o9

limom said:


> Her spending is not impulsive, she can’t control herself.
> She has a disease.
> Yes, she has a right to buy one bag or one hundred but her children also have a right to be protected from their mentally ill mother too.
> In addition, what she perceives is not what is taking place.
> For instance when she says that she is placed in therapeutic setting and they draw blood, it is because those types of medications also can affect her organs.
> Lithium affects the kidneys for instances.
> Plus it is trial and error until the doctors can find the right dosage for her.
> Yes, those drugs are unpleasant and one does not feel like one self but the alternative is way, way worst.
> IE killing yourself, hearing voices, sleeping with strangers and on and on…
> She got a tough break in life but sadly she is way, way better off than many other women.




Its her money, she can spend it how she pleases, even so far as not giving it to her children if that was her prerogative, which once again it's not, all she cares about anymore is her kids. If you even listened to the testimony you would know that she was put on lithium and sent to the treatment center after she refused to continue to perform, she was threatened with it over and over again, she doesn't have to perform, if she wants to retire, that's up to her.


----------



## bisousx

This conservatorship isn’t just for her mental health, although it’s a good guise and usually works to keep someone enslaved a la The Guardians or “I Care A Lot”. When she was first placed under the conservatorship years ago, I remember there was talk of Britney being forced to perform because so many people depended on her for income (makeup artists, stylists, managers, choreographers) and it would be wrong to ask them to find another means of making money.  Britney is now just starting to speak openly about how she is forced to work so everyone around her can pocket the money she makes. It’s much more insidious than caring for someone’s mental health.


----------



## TC1

highrider9o9 said:


> I never said a a person with mental illness couldn't work. Of course people with mental illness can work, but you're also comparing what she does to a normal 9-5 job and that's apples to oranges. And once again going back to original court documents that said they she needed to be placed under the conservatorship because she had DEMENTIA not Bipolar disorder, there's no way anyone with dementia could work 12+hours a day, remember lyrics, remember choreography, perform on stage every single night.
> 
> She had breakdown from the stress of her personal life and her career, she recovered and has been fine for 13 years. All she's ever done and wants to do going forward is put her children first. Some of the accusations in this forum against her are terrible. She's not out of control, she can spend her own money, she can choose to retire if she sees fit. She's never denied needing help and she said in her hearing yesterday she would stay in therapy
> 
> going by official court documents, she was not diagnosed with bipolar disorder or manic depression upon entering the conservatorship, she was diagnosed with dementia.


From what I've seen of her publicly and on her IG I disagree with your comment that "she recovered and has been fine for 13 years"


----------



## highrider9o9

TC1 said:


> From what I've seen of her publicly and on her IG I disagree with your comment that "she recovered and has been fine for 13 years"



The woman has been on 3 world tours and a successful vegas residency for the last decade, but sure we should make a basis on her recovery from her Instagram posts.

Sidenote: there's been speculation for months that she has no control over her instagram, how could she if everything else in her life is controlled.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-mania said:


> Britney wasn't talking to her mother for many years. I think their relationship might be a little better now.


Ohhhh I didn’t know this. I thought she was always close to her mother to this day.


----------



## Sferics

TC1 said:


> From what I've seen of her publicly and on her IG I disagree with your comment that "she recovered and has been fine for 13 years"


We don't know who runs her IG and with what intention.


----------



## TC1

highrider9o9 said:


> The woman has been on 3 world tours and a successful vegas residency for the last decade, but sure we should make a basis on her recovery from her Instagram posts.
> 
> Sidenote: there's been speculation for months that she has no control over her instagram, how could she if everything else in her life is controlled.


Meh, her eyes look vacant. She is not "fine"
Isn't that what SHE herself said yesterday? She couldn't sleep and she's not OK, despite telling everyone otherwise??
ETA
QUOTE from her testimony "After I've lied and told the whole world I'm ok and I'm happy..I'm not ok, I'm not happy, I can't sleep"


----------



## scarlet555

We don't know her diagnosis and under what conditions she was put on Lithium  or any of her meds.   Britney is saying they control her and her rights to having a baby, but some meds you cannot be pregnant/fetal defects etc...-this is manipulating the media when we don't have all the info and it's really none of our business, but if she wants the public to be involved, we shouldn't do it blindly.  
I don't think she is well, she says she isn't well, but I am not sure it's the medication side effects she is suffering from.   With mental illness, when people are well they go off their meds, but then... the cycle begins again.


----------



## prettyprincess

scarlet555 said:


> We don't know her diagnosis and under what conditions she was put on Lithium  or any of her meds.   Britney is saying they control her and her rights to having a baby, but some meds you cannot be pregnant/fetal defects etc...-this is manipulating the media when we don't have all the info and it's really none of our business, but if she wants the public to be involved, we shouldn't do it blindly.
> I don't think she is well, she says she isn't well, but I am not sure it's the medication side effects she is suffering from.   With mental illness, when people are well they go off their meds, but then... the cycle begins again.


There’s obviously a lot more to the story than we will ever be privy to. She lost custody of her children before the conservatorship started, and courts do not rule against mothers very often. It had to have been due to something extremely serious. Also, she mentioned in her testimony that she was in AA, maybe she had a drug problem? I remember a lot of people were speculating that she shaved her head to avoid drug testing. The whole thing is so convoluted.


----------



## scarlet555

Sferics said:


> We don't know who runs her IG and with what intention.



I can't help but think there is a mental illness when I see her IG- all that crazy repetitive dancing... some kind of psychedelic manifestation.  IDK


----------



## bag-mania

prettyprincess said:


> There’s obviously a lot more to the story than we will ever be privy to. *She lost custody of her children before the conservatorship started, and courts do not rule against mothers very often. *It had to have been due to something extremely serious. Also, she mentioned in her testimony that she was in AA, maybe she had a drug problem? I remember a lot of people were speculating that she shaved her head to avoid drug testing. The whole thing is so convoluted.



There was a lot going on with her back then. The court granted custody to Kevin Federline after Britney didn't show up for a random drug test which the judge had ordered. She was also caught driving without a license with her kids in the car. And these things happened after the driving with the baby on her lap incident and the shaving her head incident and the beating a paparazzi's car with her umbrella incident. She was not well and it could happen again.


----------



## Tivo

prettyprincess said:


> There’s obviously a lot more to the story than we will ever be privy to. She lost custody of her children before the conservatorship started, and courts do not rule against mothers very often. It had to have been due to something extremely serious. Also, she mentioned in her testimony that she was in AA, maybe she had a drug problem? I remember a lot of people were speculating that she shaved her head to avoid drug testing. The whole thing is so convoluted.


I don’t trust the California court system. The California bar association allowed Tom Gerardi to steal money from clients with impunity for decades. Everything can be bought.


----------



## limom

Tivo said:


> I don’t trust the California court system. The California bar association allowed Tom Gerardi to steal money from clients with impunity for decades. Everything can be bought.


Yes, but from Britney‘s own testimony, she says that she can‘t sleep and is profoundly unhappy. Classic symptoms of mental illness.
Yes, she is unwell and the last thing anyone would want for her is a complete meltdown. 
Once, one person has experienced mental breakdown , the brain changes and she is way more vulnerable to following episodes.
Plus, mental illness runs in her family. There are suicides and alcoholism, add her lifestyle which is super stressful, this is more than enough to explain her condition.



scarlet555 said:


> I can't help but think there is a mental illness when I see her IG- all that crazy repetitive dancing... some kind of psychedelic manifestation.  IDK



She appears brain damaged. One of my cousin rocked back and forth, it was maddening to witness, yet it soothed her.


----------



## bisousx

Tivo said:


> I don’t trust the California court system. The California bar association allowed Tom Gerardi to steal money from clients with impunity for decades. Everything can be bought.



Yes, and this is the same system that’s allowing Tom Girardi to skirt his legal obligations with his victims with one diagnosis of Alzheimer’s


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> Meh, her eyes look vacant. She is not "fine"


Agree.  Something is not right with her.


----------



## A1aGypsy

highrider9o9 said:


> I never said a a person with mental illness couldn't work. Of course people with mental illness can work, but you're also comparing what she does to a normal 9-5 job and that's apples to oranges. And once again going back to original court documents that said they she needed to be placed under the conservatorship because she had DEMENTIA not Bipolar disorder, there's no way anyone with dementia could work 12+hours a day, remember lyrics, remember choreography, perform on stage every single night.



Actually dementia only means an impairment to cognitive functions such as memory, forming thoughts or making decisions that impacts daily activities. It is often a general diagnosis that is then made precise with further testing, like here - dementia that ultimately led to a diagnosis of bipolar disorder.  You can have mild dementia, such that another person may not notice a problem or advanced dementia where the cognitive function is fully impaired. 

We often connect dementia to Alzheimer’s or age related advanced dementia but that isn’t the full spectrum.


----------



## megs0927

limom said:


> Her spending is not impulsive, she can’t control herself.
> She has a disease.
> Yes, she has a right to buy one bag or one hundred but her children also have a right to be protected from their mentally ill mother too.
> In addition, what she perceives is not what is taking place.
> For instance when she says that she is placed in therapeutic setting and they draw blood, it is because those types of medications also can affect her organs.
> Lithium affects the kidneys for instances.
> Plus it is trial and error until the doctors can find the right dosage for her.
> Yes, those drugs are unpleasant and one does not feel like one self but the alternative is way, way worst.
> IE killing yourself, hearing voices, sleeping with strangers and on and on…
> She got a tough break in life but sadly she is way, way better off than many other women.



Completely agree. I should have used the term “compulsive spending” vs “impulsive”. I have seen someone firsthand spend well into five/ six figures during a manic episode that they would never spend normally. 
It isn’t having a regret over buying a bag or making over the top purchases.

I read on blind gossip that her bf is shopping for financial advisors and I don’t think that’s the right answer either. She needs someone in her life who wont take advantage of her.


----------



## A bottle of Red

But look at people like Kanye who clearly suffers from bipolar & yet is free to do as he pleases.
Even if she is mentally ill,  why can't she?
How many Hollywood stars run through their money in ridiculous ways?
Are in & out of rehab?
It's not good but it is their choice. 
Is she so incapacitated that she can't make her own choices?


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t think that we’ll ever know the whole story about her real life. We do know that her father has basically been in charge of everything for a extended period of time. He literally approved of everyone and everything in her life including her boyfriend having to be approved by him. I think that she still needs help, to what extent I don’t know. But I do feel like whoever ends up in charge of her conservatorship shouldn’t be a family member as both of her parents are guilty of exploiting her, and I think at some point her sister was also in the mix of who’s “in charge” I recall her trying to transfer Britney’s money into a account that only she had access too. I also know that if you’re on lithium and other drugs in that nature you’re required to be on birth control because they will severely damage the fetus. If she wants to have a child she will have to go off these medications. She should be able to have a say in her personal health matters. If her management team keep telling her psychologist she’s being difficult and not working the way they want and the end result is them doping her up to make her compliant that’s a big issue. Not to mention she said that her previous psychologist abused her, why was this allowed and for how long?


----------



## scarlet555

We don't know her diagnosis, nor Kanye's.  Severity can vary and if you have support system around you, you will tend to do better; maybe Kanye has better support system than we think, or better than Britney.


----------



## pixiejenna

A bottle of Red said:


> But look at people like Kanye who clearly suffers from bipolar & yet is free to do as he pleases.
> Even if she is mentally ill,  why can't she?
> How many Hollywood stars run through their money in ridiculous ways?
> Are in & out of rehab?
> It's not good but it is their choice.
> Is she so incapacitated that she can't make her own choices?



Yeez gets a free pass because of sexism. As a a male he’s eccentric if he was female things would be different.


----------



## limom

scarlet555 said:


> We don't know her diagnosis, nor Kanye's.  Severity can vary and if you have support system around you, you will tend to do better; maybe Kanye has better support system than we think, or better than Britney.


Back when she had her meltdown, she locked herself in the bathroom with her children.
She might be much better now but for sure that episode was severe.
Also, she can be fine one minute and impaired the next.
Who knows? 
Plus if she has suicidal ideation, it might be touch and go too.
Really, really sad situation for her.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> Yeez gets a free pass because of sexism. As a a male he’s eccentric if he was female things would be different.


Unfortunately true.
The same situation happened with Amanda Byrnes.


----------



## megs0927

The whole thing is just so sad. Her long term stability worries me too. Her boys are getting older now I wonder about their relationship with her. K Fed has kept pretty quiet which I find respectful (and I never thought I’d use respectful and him in the same sentence).


----------



## A bottle of Red

My point wasn't only Kanye, more that plenty of ppl unfortunately are ill (mentally or physically)  and yet have control over their own lives.
They can decide whether to be on meds or not, to have children or not, etc etc. Even if they make poor decisions,  well they're adults.
I'm puzzled why she can't do the same.


----------



## limom

A bottle of Red said:


> My point wasn't only Kanye, more that plenty of ppl unfortunately are ill (mentally or physically)  and yet have control over their own lives.
> They can decide whether to be on meds or not, to have children or not, etc etc. Even if they make poor decisions,  well they're adults.
> I'm puzzled why she can't do the same.


Many mentally ill people end up in prison in the USA. Some are homeless.
Others are in group homes.
Some goes in and out of hospitals.
And finally some die.
It is all a crapshot.


----------



## megs0927

A bottle of Red said:


> My point wasn't only Kanye, more that plenty of ppl unfortunately are ill (mentally or physically)  and yet have control over their own lives.
> They can decide whether to be on meds or not, to have children or not, etc etc. Even if they make poor decisions,  well they're adults.
> I'm puzzled why she can't do the same.



Most people (let’s exclude Kanye) also don’t have the means to enact a conservatorship. The legal fees are really high and a conservator does have to be paid (at least in my state which is not Ca). Most people also do not have the net worth that Britney does either which puts her in another tier when comparing her to average Americans. I think it’s important to remember we are also only hearing Britney’s statement and not the entire story. We do not know whether she is on meds, off meds, her diagnosis, etc. I do think the conservatorship was made in her best interest initially but the fallout with her dad has had to be really tough.


----------



## scarlet555

Not every mental disorder is treated, it depends on the severity and how it affects your daily activity and or worklife, or if you endanger your life or the life of your children or someone else, then the courts need to be involved.
Sometimes you need to be medicated so you can work and make money in order to maintain your lifestyle.
Sometimes the medication requires a birth control to prevent accidental pregnancies with fetal defect, if you are a woman.
Regarding Britney no one knows her actual diagnosis.   Mental illness- does it go away?  Does it get better?  Will you always need medication?  Will you seek help when the time comes? Will you be able to?


----------



## megs0927

limom said:


> Many mentally ill people end up in prison in the USA. Some are homeless.
> Others are in group homes.
> Some goes in and out of hospitals.
> And finally some die.
> It is all a crapshot.



Yes to all of this. And it’s such a shame. And don’t get me started on the Facebook “I’m sharing this for mental health awareness” yet most drop someone the moment they hear about a mental health issue. But they’ll line up to help and bring a meal to someone battling cancer.  So hypocritical.


----------



## scarlet555

megs0927 said:


> Most people (let’s exclude Kanye) also don’t have the means to enact a conservatorship. The legal fees are really high and a conservator does have to be paid (at least in my state which is not Ca). Most people also do not have the net worth that Britney does either which puts her in another tier when comparing her to average Americans. I think it’s important to remember we are also only hearing Britney’s statement and not the entire story. We do not know whether she is on meds, off meds, her diagnosis, etc. I do think the conservatorship was made in her best interest initially but the fallout with her dad has had to be really tough.


I would be curious to hear what the conservator has to say in reply to Britney’s demand.  Why are we only allowed to hear her plea?? And of course would also like to hear from the fly on her wall.


----------



## megs0927

scarlet555 said:


> I would be curious to hear what the conservator has to say in reply to Britney’s demand.  Why are we only allowed to hear her plea?? And of course would also like to hear from the fly on her wall.


Completely agree. 
She is entitled to certain HIPAA rights and I’m not sure how those intermingle with the Ca state system. For her sake, I hope she retains some medical privacy.


----------



## highrider9o9

scarlet555 said:


> I would be curious to hear what the conservator has to say in reply to Britney’s demand.  Why are we only allowed to hear her plea?? And of course would also like to hear from the fly on her wall.



He has refused to speak out, because he has no defense. You can watch the disastrous interview his lawyer gave on good morning america though. Thats where her hard earned money is going, for his lawyer to do interviews on GMA at a hundred thousand dollars a month. Some of us have been following this case for a decade, we may not know everything, but its ridiculous to pretend this is beneficial to anyone but him.


----------



## highrider9o9

limom said:


> Back when she had her meltdown, she locked herself in the bathroom with her children.
> She might be much better now but for sure that episode was severe.
> Also, she can be fine one minute and impaired the next.
> Who knows?
> Plus if she has suicidal ideation, it might be touch and go too.
> Really, really sad situation for her.




Please stop bringing suicide into this. She has never as far as anyone knows expressed any interest in harming herself. Its incredibly disrespectful and irresponsible to keep implying this.


----------



## lulu212121

highrider9o9 said:


> Please stop bringing suicide into this. She has never as far as anyone knows expressed any interest in harming herself. Its incredibly disrespectful and irresponsible to keep implying this.


I’m glad you said this. I’ve never heard her mention suicide.

I’m surprised by some of the replies here. Seems a lot of skepticism towards her. I find this sad. How do we know a lot of her behavior isn’t due to the constant state of possible over medication? Her cries for help have been going on for several years now. The courts have been ignoring her. Thank God for her fans! They have really shined a light on this.


----------



## scarlet555

Fans or not, we don’t know if she was/is over medicated or if she is just well enough to want to get off her meds.  
You can’t hear one side of the story and feel like all her rights have been removed without sense or reason, though it does and can happen, and has happened to many many people.
IF she is ill, I hope she gets help.  IF she is not ill, let her be well.  Rest assure time will tell, as we don’t know anything, no one does outside of the people involved.


----------



## prettyprincess

highrider9o9 said:


> Please stop bringing suicide into this. She has never as far as anyone knows expressed any interest in harming herself. Its incredibly disrespectful and irresponsible to keep implying this.







__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				




I don’t know how reliable this guy is, but I remember reading a lot of articles about her having suicidal ideations. The truth is, we simply don’t have all the facts.


----------



## lulu212121

prettyprincess said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know how reliable this guy is, but I remember reading a lot of articles about her having suicidal ideations. The truth is, we simply don’t have all the facts.


That's hearsay from Adnan from back in 2007. Anything more recent?


----------



## Lodpah

All I have to say is my heart breaks for her.


----------



## highrider9o9

scarlet555 said:


> Fans or not, we don’t know if she was/is over medicated or if she is just well enough to want to get off her meds.
> You can’t hear one side of the story and feel like all her rights have been removed without sense or reason, though it does and can happen, and has happened to many many people.
> IF she is ill, I hope she gets help.  IF she is not ill, let her be well.  Rest assure time will tell, as we don’t know anything, no one does outside of the people involved.



You keep saying over and over again "one side of the story" the irony is for 13 years we only saw one side of the story. We saw the image her father and her team created for the outside world. We saw handlers dismiss journalists and questions be avoided, we saw her silenced. We saw the side of the conservatorship, that's all we saw for 13 years. We finally got the other side of the story yesterday and how quick you are to dismiss it. Some of the women on this forum are shameful. It just goes to show, its not just men who have kept women's rights unequal for so many years, its other women as well.


----------



## Sferics

scarlet555 said:


> I can't help but think there is a mental illness when I see her IG- all that crazy repetitive dancing... some kind of psychedelic manifestation.  IDK


Perhaps this is exactly what you are supposed to think.


----------



## Tivo

The audio transcript hits differently


----------



## LibbyRuth

megs0927 said:


> Completely agree.
> She is entitled to certain HIPAA rights and I’m not sure how those intermingle with the Ca state system. For her sake, I hope she retains some medical privacy.


Her HIPAA rights are going to keep the general public from knowing her status.  The court is going to have to know that information to make proper decisions.  This is why I scratch my head at all the people who insist she should be freed of all of this and she's fine.  We don't have access to all the information that the court does.  
And a good conservator is going to make the right decisions to protect the person in his protection regardless of what it does to his popularity among family, the public or anyone else.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Tivo said:


> The audio transcript hits differently



Wow, that is absolutely heartbreaking. I didn’t realize her mom and sister were just as bad.  She has been completely alone.


----------



## bisousx

Tivo said:


> The audio transcript hits differently




I’m just terrified for the punishment she faces when she hangs up the phone. More meds? More “rehab”? More being locked in a small room for months?
Her life is no way to live at all.


----------



## sdkitty

this is getting a lot of legit media attention.....public opinion is on her side.  I think dad is gonna finally go down and deservedly so.  how could someone take advantage of their child this way?


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> I’m just terrified for the punishment she faces when she hangs up the phone. More meds? More “rehab”? More being locked in a small room for months?
> Her life is no way to live at all.


hopefully this will soon change


----------



## lulu212121

sdkitty said:


> this is getting a lot of legit media attention.....public opinion is on her side.  I think dad is gonna finally go down and deservedly so.  how could someone take advantage of their child this way?


It's shocking! I think they (family, court) were trying to get the fans to back off when they supposedly made her sister part of the conservatorship. Smoke and mirrors.


----------



## sdkitty

highrider9o9 said:


> You keep saying over and over again "one side of the story" the irony is for 13 years we only saw one side of the story. We saw the image her father and her team created for the outside world. We saw handlers dismiss journalists and questions be avoided, we saw her silenced. We saw the side of the conservatorship, that's all we saw for 13 years. We finally got the other side of the story yesterday and how quick you are to dismiss it. Some of the women on this forum are shameful. It just goes to show, its not just men who have kept women's rights unequal for so many years, its other women as well.


she apparently did have some mental issues years ago (when the shaved her head, etc).  But from what I understand the type of conservatorship she is under is usually for someone who is either seriously mentally disabled or an elderly person with dementia.  these people are usually under this their whole lives.  
Britney has made tens of million of dollars for her dad.  It is like slavery IMO.
I hope the judge rules for her and soon.


----------



## sdkitty

lulu212121 said:


> It's shocking! I think they (family, court) were trying to get the fans to back off when they supposedly made her sister part of the conservatorship. Smoke and mirrors.


from what little I've read, this isn't making her sister look good either....she stands to inherit everything if britney dies?


----------



## caramelize126

LibbyRuth said:


> Her HIPAA rights are going to keep the general public from knowing her status.  The court is going to have to know that information to make proper decisions.  This is why I scratch my head at all the people who insist she should be freed of all of this and she's fine.  We don't have access to all the information that the court does.
> And a good conservator is going to make the right decisions to protect the person in his protection regardless of what it does to his popularity among family, the public or anyone else.



The problem is that she is implying that the doctors that have been tasked to write reports for the court are doing what her father is telling them to do- lying and saying she has issues that she does not have, saying she is being difficult when she is not, etc. The conservator financially benefits from continuing to demonstrate that shes incapable of making her decisions. This is conflict of interest is the crux of the issue. 

When her breakdown happened, she was postpartum, going through a divorce, losing friends, etc. She had a meltdown. Mental health is tricky but I dont think shes bipolar. Depressed and anxious, yes. But manic and bipolar? Im not so sure. Honestly, i think its very likely that she has been given unnecessary medications over the years ( lithium is strong.. and she has been on other bipolar medications for over a decade now). So who knows how that has impacted her. 

Im not a lawyer but i think the court would have to get a third party medical opinion before they terminate the conservatorship.


----------



## bisousx

.


caramelize126 said:


> The problem is that she is implying that the doctors that have been tasked to write reports for the court are doing what her father is telling them to do- lying and saying she has issues that she does not have, saying she is being difficult when she is not, etc. The conservator financially benefits from continuing to demonstrate that shes incapable of making her decisions. This is conflict of interest is the crux of the issue.
> 
> When her breakdown happened, she was postpartum, going through a divorce, losing friends, etc. She had a meltdown. Mental health is tricky but I dont think shes bipolar. Depressed and anxious, yes. But manic and bipolar? Im not so sure. Honestly, i think its very likely that she has been given unnecessary medications over the years ( lithium is strong.. and she has been on other bipolar medications for over a decade now). So who knows how that has impacted her.
> 
> Im not a lawyer but i think the court would have to get a third party medical opinion before they terminate the conservatorship.



And if they do seek a third party opinion, I hope those in charge of Britney don’t hop her up on all different medications and dosages so she appears inept, disoriented and incapable of caring for herself.

I’m not saying Britney doesn’t have her mental health issues, but no one in her family has her best interests at heart. She was pimped out to Hollywood from a young age by her parents. I just saw that  her mother, Lynne Spears, wrote a book immediately after Britney’s breakdown - published in the same year. That says how much Lynne cared about Britney’s privacy and well being. The vultures have been circling her this entire time and she has no one to turn to. Is it really surprising that Britney is depressed and paranoid?


----------



## scarlet555

caramelize126 said:


> The problem is that she is implying that the doctors that have been tasked to write reports for the court are doing what her father is telling them to do- lying and saying she has issues that she does not have, saying she is being difficult when she is not, etc. The conservator financially benefits from continuing to demonstrate that shes incapable of making her decisions. This is conflict of interest is the crux of the issue.
> 
> When her breakdown happened, she was postpartum, going through a divorce, losing friends, etc. She had a meltdown. Mental health is tricky but I dont think shes bipolar. Depressed and anxious, yes. But manic and bipolar? Im not so sure. Honestly, i think its very likely that she has been given unnecessary medications over the years ( lithium is strong.. and she has been on other bipolar medications for over a decade now). So who knows how that has impacted her.
> 
> Im not a lawyer but i think the court would have to get a* third party medical opinion* before they terminate the conservatorship.



Would really like for her to have a third party medical opinion ordered by the courts!  I wish Doctors and lawyers would stick to their trade without ulterior motives....  
Even if she had a conservator, I would prefer it to be someone else appointed by courts, and mandate to keep changing the conservator every 6 months  to avoid conflict of interest.  There has to be a better way...


----------



## lulu212121

I really hope this pressure will open an investigation into this.


----------



## LibbyRuth

caramelize126 said:


> The problem is that she is implying that the doctors that have been tasked to write reports for the court are doing what her father is telling them to do- lying and saying she has issues that she does not have, saying she is being difficult when she is not, etc. The conservator financially benefits from continuing to demonstrate that shes incapable of making her decisions. This is conflict of interest is the crux of the issue.
> 
> When her breakdown happened, she was postpartum, going through a divorce, losing friends, etc. She had a meltdown. Mental health is tricky but I dont think shes bipolar. Depressed and anxious, yes. But manic and bipolar? Im not so sure. Honestly, i think its very likely that she has been given unnecessary medications over the years ( lithium is strong.. and she has been on other bipolar medications for over a decade now). So who knows how that has impacted her.
> 
> Im not a lawyer but i think the court would have to get a third party medical opinion before they terminate the conservatorship.



I will fully admit I am bias in this whole story because I've seen a lot similar to this first hand.  One of my closest friends is the conservator for a family member, and has been for many years now. She was appointed when he was in his twenties, and will probably play that role for his entire life.  His mental health was becoming a threat to his life, and others.  He's under the care he needs, but the family is well aware that things could change in an instant.
I've heard him make claims about doctors, lawyers, and his conservator being out to get him.  I've heard him claim to be fine and not need help anymore.  Of course - he also made similar claims when he was suffering from the breakdown that made him nearly suicidal.
As has been said, a conservatorship is not going to be put into place willy-nilly.  There are a lot of circumstances in this case we know nothing about - and if the people charged with her care truly care for her, we will never know.  They'll sacrifice their own personal reputations if necessary to do what is best for her. 
So no - I don't jump on the bandwagon of believing she's fine and the system is out to get her based on her words ... or those of fans who are making a lot of assumptions and filling in blanks i the most positive light possible for Britney.


----------



## sdkitty

caramelize126 said:


> The problem is that she is implying that the doctors that have been tasked to write reports for the court are doing what her father is telling them to do- lying and saying she has issues that she does not have, saying she is being difficult when she is not, etc. The conservator financially benefits from continuing to demonstrate that shes incapable of making her decisions. This is conflict of interest is the crux of the issue.
> 
> When her breakdown happened, she was postpartum, going through a divorce, losing friends, etc. She had a meltdown. Mental health is tricky but I dont think shes bipolar. Depressed and anxious, yes. But manic and bipolar? Im not so sure. Honestly, i think its very likely that she has been given unnecessary medications over the years ( lithium is strong.. and she has been on other bipolar medications for over a decade now). So who knows how that has impacted her.
> 
> Im not a lawyer but i think the court would have to get a third party medical opinion before they terminate the conservatorship.


even is she is bipolar I don't think that would rise to the level of having her being under this type of conservatorship....she could be ok with her meds......I was just saying to my DH yesterday a woman we know may be bipolar.  last time we saw her she appeared to be manic.  and she has a successful career.  I don't know for a fact she is bipolar but it appears she could be.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> I will fully admit I am bias in this whole story because I've seen a lot similar to this first hand.  One of my closest friends is the conservator for a family member, and has been for many years now. She was appointed when he was in his twenties, and will probably play that role for his entire life.  His mental health was becoming a threat to his life, and others.  He's under the care he needs, but the family is well aware that things could change in an instant.
> I've heard him make claims about doctors, lawyers, and his conservator being out to get him.  I've heard him claim to be fine and not need help anymore.  Of course - he also made similar claims when he was suffering from the breakdown that made him nearly suicidal.
> As has been said, a conservatorship is not going to be put into place willy-nilly.  There are a lot of circumstances in this case we know nothing about - and if the people charged with her care truly care for her, we will never know.  They'll sacrifice their own personal reputations if necessary to do what is best for her.
> So no - I don't jump on the bandwagon of believing she's fine and the system is out to get her based on her words ... or those of fans who are making a lot of assumptions and filling in blanks i the most positive light possible for Britney.


there are people who aren't capable of taking care of their own affairs....I have a friend who is looking for someone to look after her son's finances as he is severely learning disabled and can't pay a bill, read a contract, etc. (he will likely outlive his mom so will need help from someone)
  Not saying everyone who sets up a conservatorship is unethical.  but I do think Britney's family has made a lot of money off her.  she seems to be capable of hiring accountants, lawyers, etc. to help with her affairs.  this just smells like corruption to me.
If she was such a mess, how did she do such a successful Vegas run?

and we all know with the right lawyers, one can get an advantage with the courts, right?


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> there are people who aren't capable of taking care of their own affairs....I have a friend who is looking for someone to look after her son's finances as he is severely learning disabled and can't pay a bill, read a contract, etc. (he will likely outlive his mom so will need help from someone)
> Not saying everyone who sets up a conservatorship is unethical.  but I do think Britney's family has made a lot of money off her.  she seems to be capable of hiring accountants, lawyers, etc. to help with her affairs.  this just smells like corruption to me.
> If she was such a mess, how did she do such a successful Vegas run?



She seems capable based on what?  Her public appearances working in an industry that is known for very carefully crafting the images that are presented?  Consider how many singers through history the public has perceived to be one way, and then learned later that their lives were completely different.  Whitney Houston comes to mind as a great example.


----------



## lulu212121

Britney says she didn't even know she could file a petition to remove the conservatorship. That's such dereliction of duty on her lawyer. It's this kind of stuff that needs to be investigated.

Samantha Stark gives a good explanation on PBS.
detailing-britney-spears-struggle-q0uicr


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> She seems capable based on what?  Her public appearances working in an industry that is known for very carefully crafting the images that are presented?  Consider how many singers through history the public has perceived to be one way, and then learned later that their lives were completely different.  Whitney Houston comes to mind as a great example.


No one knows anything.  She can be lying as well as the opposing team.  As a famous person everything is crafted around them to be perceived a certain way all the time by them, their PR, the media.  As a public, best we can do is deduct something in between all of that.  

But regarding judges, they don't have medical knowledge, so I don't know how they come up with some of their decisions-like do they research their topic before giving a decision, do they read EVERYTHING from court or only hear impact statements?  They know the law, but do they know the conditions for which the law is being served-like medical conditions, cancer, depression, wrongful death... etc.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> She seems capable based on what?  Her public appearances working in an industry that is known for very carefully crafting the images that are presented?  Consider how many singers through history the public has perceived to be one way, and then learned later that their lives were completely different.  Whitney Houston comes to mind as a great example.


but this type of conservatorship where the person's whole life is controlled is for very severely disabled people......
She can't even make decisions about birth control or take a trip to Target w/o them being involved.
are you being biased the other way?


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> but this type of conservatorship where the person's whole life is controlled is for very severely disabled people......
> She can't even make decisions about birth control or take a trip to Target w/o them being involved.
> are you being biased the other way?


I'm familiar with this type of conservatorship. I'm familiar with it being used for mental illness - not disability.  When it comes to the birth control issue, please don't forget that for Britney, many aspects of the downward spiral came after she'd had her sons, and there were a lot of suggestions that post partum biochemistry played a large role.


----------



## Annawakes

The thing that stuck out to me in her audio transcript is that they wouldn’t let her have therapy in the privacy of her home.  That’s a huge red flag. Even if she’s not well enough to choose her own therapist (as she wants to do), or she’s not well enough to go any less than 3x a week (as she wants to do), she surely should be able to undergo therapy in the privacy of her home.  Telehealth anyone?  Everyone’s done it during covid.  

they want her to be photographed all disheveled and crying because they want people to think she’s still spiraling. That’s wrong. Just that point alone makes me root for her to be released.

maybe it is possible to release her for a trial period and then appoint completely independent and unrelated people to periodically assess how things are going.  How hard is that….independent in fact and appearance.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> I'm familiar with this type of conservatorship. I'm familiar with it being used for mental illness - not disability.  When it comes to the birth control issue, please don't forget that for Britney, many aspects of the downward spiral came after she'd had her sons, and there were a lot of suggestions that post partum biochemistry played a large role.


I'm no expert on this but from what I heard from a very credible news source is this type of conservatorship is usually used for people who are under it for their entire lives - elderly demented or severely mentally ill, etc.
I just don't believe any problems Britney has had rise to that level.
And don't you think it's quite possible that these people were taking advantage of her due to all the money she was capable of making?  and she did make?  at one point she said they forced her to work when she didn't want to.


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> I'm no expert on this but from what I heard from a very credible news source is this type of conservatorship is usually used for people who are under it for their entire lives - elderly demented or severely mentally ill, etc.
> I just don't believe any problems Britney has had rise to that level.
> And don't you think it's quite possible that these people were taking advantage of her due to all the money she was capable of making?  and she did make?  at one point she said they forced her to work when she didn't want to.



Yes, you are correct - this type of conservatorship is most often used for someone for their entire life.  It's most commonly used for elderly dealing with dementia. But that is most common because the occurrence of need is higher.  For a person who is mentally ill and therefore put under a conservatorship, it also can be for life - it's expected to be in the case I'm familiar with. 

To answer your question of is it possible that these people were taking advantage of her, I'll concede, anything is possible.  However, this was put into place after the public saw Britney going through what was perceived to be a breakdown.  If she was set up for them to take advantage of her, how did they make those things happen?  Further, if all this is being done to take advantage of someone who can make money for them, why haven't we seen it happen more often?  There are checks and balances put into the system to make it very difficult to take action like this in order to protect someone from wrongly being controlled.  I'm not naïve enough to believe checks and balances are perfect.  But I think there are more holes in the "free Britney" argument than there are in the circumstances of how this was put into place.


----------



## lulu212121

I think the intentions of the conservatorship in the beginning may have meant well, but now it has turned into its own beast.

I also don't think most of us thought that this was really going to last her entire life, especially after we all saw her back working.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> Yes, you are correct - this type of conservatorship is most often used for someone for their entire life.  It's most commonly used for elderly dealing with dementia. But that is most common because the occurrence of need is higher.  For a person who is mentally ill and therefore put under a conservatorship, it also can be for life - it's expected to be in the case I'm familiar with.
> 
> To answer your question of is it possible that these people were taking advantage of her, I'll concede, anything is possible.  However, this was put into place after the public saw Britney going through what was perceived to be a breakdown.  If she was set up for them to take advantage of her, how did they make those things happen?  Further, if all this is being done to take advantage of someone who can make money for them, why haven't we seen it happen more often?  There are checks and balances put into the system to make it very difficult to take action like this in order to protect someone from wrongly being controlled.  I'm not naïve enough to believe checks and balances are perfect.  But I think there are more holes in the "free Britney" argument than there are in the circumstances of how this was put into place.


yes, she had problems years ago but she is now 38 years old and I don't think we can assume she still has those same problems.....I'm not going to keep going back and forth with you...we can agree to disagree on this


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> yes, she had problems years ago but she is now 38 years old and I don't think we can assume she still has those same problems.....I'm not going to keep going back and forth with you...we can agree to disagree on this



I apologize - I didn't realize it was a back and forth, and I didn't have the intention of changing your mind.  I thought we were just exchanging ideas and understanding each other.  



lulu212121 said:


> I think the intentions of the conservatorship in the beginning may have meant well, but now it has turned into its own beast.
> 
> I also don't think most of us thought that this was really going to last her entire life, especially after we all saw her back working.



If most people didn't think this would last their entire life, was that based on the initial court order - or naive assumptions?  I don't put a lot of value on the public perception of this case only because the public is not privy to the most important facts.  So people read information in a report when it first happened and made assumptions ... so?  They were misinformed and incorrect.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> I apologize - I didn't realize it was a back and forth, and I didn't have the intention of changing your mind.  I thought we were just exchanging ideas and understanding each other.
> 
> 
> 
> If most people didn't think this would last their entire life, was that based on the initial court order - or naive assumptions?  I don't put a lot of value on the public perception of this case only because the public is not privy to the most important facts.  So people read information in a report when it first happened and made assumptions ... so?  They were misinformed and incorrect.


fine to exchange ideas


----------



## caramelize126

sdkitty said:


> I'm no expert on this but from what I heard from a very credible news source is this type of conservatorship is usually used for people who are under it for their entire lives - elderly demented or severely mentally ill, etc.
> I just don't believe any problems Britney has had rise to that level.
> And don't you think it's quite possible that these people were taking advantage of her due to all the money she was capable of making?  and she did make?  at one point she said they forced her to work when she didn't want to.





lulu212121 said:


> I think the intentions of the conservatorship in the beginning may have meant well, but now it has turned into its own beast.
> 
> I also don't think most of us thought that this was really going to last her entire life, especially after we all saw her back working.



I'm sure that the intentions of the conservatorship when it started were good. But im starting to wonder if the conservatorship was ever legal to begin with? The whole point in _this_ case to protect someone with significant assets. They wanted to protect her, her wealth, and protect her from the ill-intentioned people that were around her. But Im not convinced that she was ever in such bad shape or clinically so mentally ill that she couldn't take care of herself, which is the whole point of a conservatorship. It sounds like her team concocted an issue ( dementia?) and that along with public perception that she was in bad shape worked in their favor. They wanted to protect her assets but her estate has already dwindled. I was shocked when i heard it was only worth about 60 million. At her prime, it was valued at around 350 million. This has financially drained her more than any impulsive or manic shopping would have.

I remember around that time reading that she was going out and her drinks were roofied by the people she was with. There were blinds saying that she shaved her head to avoid drug testing. Adnan was allegedly crushing up pills and putting it in her food. There were legitimate issues, but making bad decisions is not enough to qualify for a conservatorship. Maybe some sort of temporarily set up but nothing this severe.

As folks here have already mentioned, there are some things even now that she's possibly not understanding- e.g. that she has to be on birth control while on some of her medications. If she decides that she wants to get pregnant, she would have to be taken off of her meds. Is she stable enough to be taken off these meds? Should someone who is not stable without their meds be having more children? But is that the state's/ conservator's decision to make? It becomes murky.

I really do hope a third party comes in to evaluate.


----------



## Jayne1

Well, she took a private jet to Hawaii with her BF and looks happy enough in the pictures she posted.


----------



## highrider9o9

LibbyRuth said:


> I will fully admit I am bias in this whole story because I've seen a lot similar to this first hand.  One of my closest friends is the conservator for a family member, and has been for many years now. She was appointed when he was in his twenties, and will probably play that role for his entire life.  His mental health was becoming a threat to his life, and others.  He's under the care he needs, but the family is well aware that things could change in an instant.
> I've heard him make claims about doctors, lawyers, and his conservator being out to get him.  I've heard him claim to be fine and not need help anymore.  Of course - he also made similar claims when he was suffering from the breakdown that made him nearly suicidal.
> As has been said, a conservatorship is not going to be put into place willy-nilly.  There are a lot of circumstances in this case we know nothing about - and if the people charged with her care truly care for her, we will never know.  They'll sacrifice their own personal reputations if necessary to do what is best for her.
> So no - I don't jump on the bandwagon of believing she's fine and the system is out to get her based on her words ... or those of fans who are making a lot of assumptions and filling in blanks i the most positive light possible for Britney.




While i'm sorry about your friends situation here, you're comparing apples to oranges. It doesn't sound like he had hundreds of millions of dollars up for grabs like Britney did. The overwhelming amount of issues with conservatorships that have come into light as of recent even from other celebrities like mickey rooney, just help to back up Britney's claims, but you go ahead and stay on the wrong side of basic human rights.

The other red flag in her case, was that she was not given notice that the conservatorship was going to take place - which from what I've read is illegal, and no formal evaluation was done on her before the conservatorship took place either.


----------



## highrider9o9

I would also like to point out to everyone else who's defending her father, that a year before the conservatorship she was dropping her father off at rehab, and footing the bill for it too.


----------



## lulu212121

caramelize126 said:


> I'm sure that the intentions of the conservatorship when it started were good. But im starting to wonder if the conservatorship was ever legal to begin with? The whole point in _this_ case to protect someone with significant assets. They wanted to protect her, her wealth, and protect her from the ill-intentioned people that were around her. But Im not convinced that she was ever in such bad shape or clinically so mentally ill that she couldn't take care of herself, which is the whole point of a conservatorship. It sounds like her team concocted an issue ( dementia?) and that along with public perception that she was in bad shape worked in their favor. They wanted to protect her assets but her estate has already dwindled. I was shocked when i heard it was only worth about 60 million. At her prime, it was valued at around 350 million. This has financially drained her more than any impulsive or manic shopping would have.
> 
> I remember around that time reading that she was going out and her drinks were roofied by the people she was with. There were blinds saying that she shaved her head to avoid drug testing. Adnan was allegedly crushing up pills and putting it in her food. There were legitimate issues, but making bad decisions is not enough to qualify for a conservatorship. Maybe some sort of temporarily set up but nothing this severe.
> 
> As folks here have already mentioned, there are some things even now that she's possibly not understanding- e.g. that she has to be on birth control while on some of her medications. If she decides that she wants to get pregnant, she would have to be taken off of her meds. Is she stable enough to be taken off these meds? Should someone who is not stable without their meds be having more children? But is that the state's/ conservator's decision to make? It becomes murky.
> 
> I really do hope a third party comes in to evaluate.


I totally agree with all that you've said. I remember the beginning of this as well. It was a crazy, chaotic time. I think she was going against what so many wanted from her and found a weakness to expose. The media was also relentless!


----------



## lulu212121

highrider9o9 said:


> While i'm sorry about your friends situation here, you're comparing apples to oranges. It doesn't sound like he had hundreds of millions of dollars up for grabs like Britney did. The overwhelming amount of issues with conservatorships that have come into light as of recent even from other celebrities like mickey rooney, just help to back up Britney's claims, but you go ahead and stay on the wrong side of basic human rights.
> 
> The other red flag in her case, was that she was not given notice that the conservatorship was going to take place - which from what I've read is illegal, and no formal evaluation was done on her before the conservatorship took place either.


I was thinking the same. Her BF's situation is nothing like Britney's. Is he the one paying for everyone's maintenance around him? Does her BF control his social media and friends and attorney? I'm taken aback by all the Mr. Spears apologists.


----------



## DS2006

Almost anyone can see through this when you hear her say she is not even allowed to drive with her boyfriend of several years??? I mean, this is a crazy, excessive amount of control. She may have some problems, but a lot of them seem to be from the conservatorship. That should have been a brief thing to get her through that difficult period.  I hope she can find an ethical therapist who can't be bribed who will testify to her ability to handle her own affairs. She was very young when this started.

One other thing, because one has postpartum issues once does not mean they have it every single pregnancy.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bisousx said:


> I’m just terrified for the punishment she faces when she hangs up the phone. More meds? More “rehab”? More being locked in a small room for months?
> Her life is no way to live at all.



Right! I just found out she’s under two conservatorships. One for her estate and one for herself. Which the individual one is rare for courts to agree on, but there must have been some strong proof back in 08 where the courts saw an actual reason to grant since those can be harder to obtain?? But on the flip side it’s been what 13 years?! It’s time to remove her conservatorship.


----------



## LibbyRuth

lulu212121 said:


> I was thinking the same. Her BF's situation is nothing like Britney's. Is he the one paying for everyone's maintenance around him? Does her BF control his social media and friends and attorney? I'm taken aback by all the Mr. Spears apologists.


If you have to ask that many questions, you clearly do not know enough about the situation to be certain what is the same and what is not. Of course, the same is true with a britneys situation.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> If you have to ask that many questions, you clearly do not know enough about the situation to be certain what is the same and what is not. Of course, the same is true with a britneys situation.


you may find this interesting
I really doubt you can compare your friend's client to Britney
Britney Spears' Court Struggle With Her Dad Is Nothing New In The Music Industry : NPR


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> you may find this interesting
> I really doubt you can compare your friend's client to Britney
> Britney Spears' Court Struggle With Her Dad Is Nothing New In The Music Industry : NPR


You can compare any two things. You may find there’s more contrasting than equating, but you can compare anything. 
Not sure how much experience you have with mentally ill individuals. The experience I’ve had is enough that when I listen to Britney’s testimony I hear a woman who is not well, and who is safe because of the protections that have been put around her. It is extremely telling to me that no one tied to the situation is taking action to give her what she wants - even her attorney. I’m sorry, but I think it’s BS to explain all of that saying everyone just wants her money. when That many people who have access to all the info and all draw the same conclusion, it’s a lot more persuasive to me than a bunch of people who do not have access believing Britney. 
I’ve listened to her testimony.it does not sound like a woman who is ok to me. Her inability to connect the dots of why she’s told no, combined with her belief that she sould get her way because she’s paying is enough for me to not get on board. 
Now, I hope you will see here that I have not tried to dismiss or diminish your ability to have a point of view. Ive expressed mine. You see it different and that’s a ok. i think it would be great if you’d drop the nonsense of trying to diminish what I’ve said as if the mental health or rich famous people cannot be like anything elwe. Mental illness at this level is horrible regardless of who it impacts.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> You can compare any two things. You may find there’s more contrasting than equating, but you can compare anything.
> Not sure how much experience you have with mentally ill individuals. The experience I’ve had is enough that when I listen to Britney’s testimony I hear a woman who is not well, and who is safe because of the protections that have been put around her. It is extremely telling to me that no one tied to the situation is taking action to give her what she wants - even her attorney. I’m sorry, but I think it’s BS to explain all of that saying everyone just wants her money. when That many people who have access to all the info and all draw the same conclusion, it’s a lot more persuasive to me than a bunch of people who do not have access believing Britney.
> I’ve listened to her testimony.it does not sound like a woman who is ok to me. Her inability to connect the dots of why she’s told no, combined with her belief that she sould get her way because she’s paying is enough for me to not get on board.
> Now, I hope you will see here that I have not tried to dismiss or diminish your ability to have a point of view. Ive expressed mine. You see it different and that’s a ok. i think it would be great if you’d drop the nonsense of trying to diminish what I’ve said as if the mental health or rich famous people cannot be like anything elwe. Mental illness at this level is horrible regardless of who it impacts.


ok, you have your opinion and my expressing mine is nonsense.  
Let's stop exchanging ideas (as I think you said we were doing earlier)


----------



## chicinthecity777

Oh come on, bottom line is, let's face it, if Britney wasn't such a "cash cow", the conservatorship would have never lasted this long! Everybody else is milking this, for years!


----------



## LibbyRuth

chicinthecity777 said:


> Oh come on, bottom line is, let's face it, if Britney wasn't such a "cash cow", the conservatorship would have never lasted this long! Everybody else is milking this, for years!


If she had no mental illness it would not have happened. She’s certainly not the first young performer to be treated as a cash cow by her family, and all the others don’t wind up in a conservatorship. For it to end, they’d have to demonstrate she’s mentally healthy now. She can’t do that refusing to be evaluated, and I didn’t hear signs from her testimony that she’s gotten to that point.


----------



## limom

The family can very much be predatorial and Britney be severally mentally ill.
When she had that meltdown and acted out, she might have risked jail time(for child endangerment and more)
There was rumors at the time that she was also using meth amphetamines and cocaine.
She was placed on 5150.
Imho, a deal was made and at the time, she realized that the conservatorships were in her best interest.
While the father is being demonized for his involvement in her daughter care, it is notable that while she seems off, she has been able to conduct her life for the most part.
When I heard her testimony, I was wondering if her latest boyfriend is not in her ears as well.
Is he genuine? Is he Kfed 2?
Who knows? 
In light of severe financial abuse in this type of situations, an external investigation is warranted.
But we also need to keep in mind that we do not know the truth.
One thing for sure, Britney feeds many, many people.


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> When I heard her testimony, I was wondering if her latest boyfriend is not in her ears as well.
> Is he genuine? Is he Kfed 2?
> Who knows?



limom, get out of my head. I’m wondering the same thing. Isn’t he her personal trainer and ten years younger than her?

As soon as she finished her testimony they were off together to Hawaii and papped on the beach. If she gets her freedom and then we see a quicky wedding, it could be like exchanging one keeper for another. Not that she should be prevented from doing that if she wants. It’s every celebrity’s right to have two or three bad marriages in their life. I just really hope she is mentally fit to make those choices.


----------



## TC1

There was a hearing before this where Britney wasn't opposed to a conservator, she just didn't want it to be Jamie. It kept spiraling and got more media attention, also due to the documentary..that's why it's such a hot button now. He should have been removed years ago. Even her lawyers in the documentary were stunned, they had never seen something like this go on for so long.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> There was a hearing before this where Britney wasn't opposed to a conservator, she just didn't want it to be Jamie. It kept spiraling and got more media attention, also due to the documentary..that's why it's such a hot button now. He should have been removed years ago. Even her lawyers in the documentary were stunned, they had never seen something like this go on for so long.


one source I heard (CNN maybe) said could be the reason she doesn't want to go through the medical evaluation is it could take a very long time


----------



## chicinthecity777

LibbyRuth said:


> If she had no mental illness it would not have happened. She’s certainly not the first young performer to be treated as a cash cow by her family, and all the others don’t wind up in a conservatorship. For it to end, they’d have to demonstrate she’s mentally healthy now. She can’t do that refusing to be evaluated, and I didn’t hear signs from her testimony that she’s gotten to that point.


Just because others have been milked, doesn't make it right that others can continue to milk her! What a ridiculous argument! I am out!


----------



## Annawakes

I actually thought she sounded reasonable and coherent in the audio transcript.  Yes, she talked fast but I probably would too if I thought it was my only chance to tell my side.   She was very clear and emphatic on what she wanted.

I think her request not to be evaluated again is reasonable based on what happened last time.  I think anyone can find mental issues from someone who was questioned for what….four days straight?  It would drive anybody over the edge.


----------



## Tivo

Annawakes said:


> I actually thought she sounded reasonable and coherent in the audio transcript.  Yes, she talked fast but I probably would too if I thought it was my only chance to tell my side.   She was very clear and emphatic on what she wanted.
> 
> I think her request not to be evaluated again is reasonable based on what happened last time.  I think anyone can find mental issues from someone who was questioned for what….four days straight?  It would drive anybody over the edge.


I agree. Britney isn’t crazy. She sounded just as nervous as anyone who is in a court hearing knowing the whole world will be looking for any excuse to dismiss her credibility because she’s “mentally ill.”
This proves sharing your mental health struggles with the world is only ammo to be used against you for the rest of your life. Don’t take the bait!


----------



## jaskg144

Annawakes said:


> I actually thought she sounded reasonable and coherent in the audio transcript.  Yes, she talked fast but I probably would too if I thought it was my only chance to tell my side.   She was very clear and emphatic on what she wanted.
> 
> I think her request not to be evaluated again is reasonable based on what happened last time.  I think anyone can find mental issues from someone who was questioned for what….four days straight?  It would drive anybody over the edge.



Completely agree. I think she probably spoke so fast because she didn't know how long she'd be allowed to speak for - she said she wished the call could have lasted forever during it. Sad.

I can't even imagine how awful she would have felt if she'd prepared so much and then didn't get to say half of it  she sounded more and more confident in what she was saying as the call went on.

I'd much rather her speaking fast and like this rather than how she was speaking in 2011 during the FF era - she seemed to be on new medication that just was not working for her throughout that time. She looked exhausted in every single appearance she did.


----------



## bisousx

I, too, speak very fast when I’m nervous or have to present something important. My heart races, I get sweaty and no matter how knowledgeable I am on the subject, I completely forget what I’m supposed to say.


----------



## pukasonqo

I really don’t have much to say except I wish she was allowed to retire from performing if that is what she wants
I feel sorry for Britney, she is a talented performer but seems that she has been endlessly exploited for the benefit of others 
If she needed to be under a conservatorship (sorry, probs got the spelling wrong) why couldn’t it be an independent one with no family ties to actually ensure no hidden interests?
Really hoping for an outcome which is actually takes Britney and her needs into consideration


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> I really don’t have much to say except I wish she was allowed to retire from performing if that is what she wants
> I feel sorry for Britney, she is a talented performer but seems that she has been endlessly exploited for the benefit of others
> If she needed to be under a conservatorship (sorry, probs got the spelling wrong) why couldn’t it be an independent one with no family ties to actually ensure no hidden interests?
> Really hoping for an outcome which is actually takes Britney and her needs into consideration


I don't know that much about this whole situation but I think maybe it's not that she doesn't want to perform, more that she doesn't want to be forced to perform by her dad and the rest of them.  She wants to have a choice of where and when.


----------



## bisousx

sdkitty said:


> I don't know that much about this whole situation but I think maybe it's not that she doesn't want to perform, more that she doesn't want to be forced to perform by her dad and the rest of them.  She wants to have a choice of where and when.



Yeah, who would want to be forced to perform to make money for a bunch of people you don’t even like, so they can pocket more money than you and put you on an allowance?

Britney’s father makes $192k a year but caps her spending at $2k/week.

The woman with a $50m net worth has to use a court appointed attorney because she’s not allowed to choose or hire her own. I wonder how some will spin this with a mental health angle.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I don't know that much about this whole situation but I think maybe it's not that she doesn't want to perform, more that she doesn't want to be forced to perform by her dad and the rest of them.  She wants to have a choice of where and when.


Her Management keeps her working non stop. 
At times, in Vegas she is phoning it in and does not look like she is enjoying any of it.
Also, remember what happened with Mariah Carey and her manager?
She was taking advantage of Mariah and her love of Pinot.
That docu series, wow.
It must be so hard to be in that position. You never know whom to trust and are responsible for so many people livelihood.
In a way, the Kardashian are lucky, nobody is taking advantage of them with PMK being in charge.


----------



## pixiejenna

limom said:


> The family can very much be predatorial and Britney be severally mentally ill.
> When she had that meltdown and acted out, she might have risked jail time(for child endangerment and more)
> There was rumors at the time that she was also using meth amphetamines and cocaine.
> She was placed on 5150.
> Imho, a deal was made and at the time, she realized that the conservatorships were in her best interest.
> While the father is being demonized for his involvement in her daughter care, it is notable that while she seems off, she has been able to conduct her life for the most part.
> When I heard her testimony, I was wondering if her latest boyfriend is not in her ears as well.
> Is he genuine? Is he Kfed 2?
> Who knows?
> In light of severe financial abuse in this type of situations, an external investigation is warranted.
> But we also need to keep in mind that we do not know the truth.
> One thing for sure, Britney feeds many, many people.



I half feel like her BF is a handler in disguise and she doesn’t know it. He had to be approved by Jamie to be in her life. He could have came in as a handler and decided to do a 180 and decided to help her break free so they can get married and have kids so he’s set for life.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> I half feel like her BF is a handler in disguise and she doesn’t know it. He had to be approved by Jamie to be in her life. He could have came in as a handler and decided to do a 180 and decided to help her break free so they can get married and have kids so he’s set for life.



From what I read he was a model Britney picked out of a photo lineup to play her romantic interest in a music video back in 2016. (Basically she picked his photo because he was hot.) They started dating then. So he wasn’t picked to be a handler as near as I can tell. That said, he comes from a relatively modest background and rich celebrities always have to be concerned about gold diggers. I’ve come across some older articles that show that the two of them have been living together for at least 2 or 3 years and one article that said  he picks out her food and cooks for her (which sounds a little more like a handler than a boyfriend). Let’s hope his feelings for her are genuine.


----------



## scarlet555

Morgan Osman claims she's dating Britney Spears' new man
					

Last Saturday, the fame-hungry 27-year-old posted (then deleted) an Instagram of her kissing Sam Asghari - even tagging the 35-year-old pop diva




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




this is old, but this guy is shady, I hope Britney has real support.


----------



## Lodpah

She's been working all her life. I hope she does not go down the rabbit hole and end up in a bad place. She is really talented. They altered her strong voice to be a "sex kitten" type of voice when in reality she could really sing in a strong voice, like a broadway singer. So sad.


----------



## Sferics

bag-mania said:


> one article that said he picks out her food and cooks for her (which sounds a little more like a handler than a boyfriend)


Sounds weird. Maybe it is because he is also a fitnesstainer/personaltrainer? That would be the only reason to make this look not bad.


----------



## Sferics

Lodpah said:


> She's been working all her life. I hope she does not go down the rabbit hole and end up in a bad place. She is really talented. They altered her strong voice to be a "sex kitten" type of voice when in reality she could really sing in a strong voice, like a broadway singer. So sad.



I didn't know what was meant with "real voice" and found this:

"For anyone who doesn’t understand what’s meant by “real voice” - when her debut album was in production the studio execs decided her voice was too similar to those of her peers, like Christina, and wanting to separate her from the other mouse pack and turn her into a brand they hired someone to come in and RETRAIN her to sing in a little baby voice. The execs thought that it would be more sexy if she sang like a little girl and way more marketable. But it’s way to high for her. Her real voice is much lower. This is bad for her vocal chords and is shredding her voice, which is why she HAS to lip sing so much. Awhile back she wanted to record an album using her real voice and kind of reinvent herself so the public could get to know her on a more intimate level. But as soon as they found out her real voice would be used they shelved the project and wouldn’t let her continue. She really is controlled from top to bottom."

Jesus, is this true?


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> I didn't know what was meant with "real voice" and found this:
> 
> "For anyone who doesn’t understand what’s meant by “real voice” - when her debut album was in production the studio execs decided her voice was too similar to those of her peers, like Christina, and wanting to separate her from the other mouse pack and turn her into a brand they hired someone to come in and RETRAIN her to sing in a little baby voice. The execs thought that it would be more sexy if she sang like a little girl and way more marketable. But it’s way to high for her. Her real voice is much lower. This is bad for her vocal chords and is shredding her voice, which is why she HAS to lip sing so much. Awhile back she wanted to record an album using her real voice and kind of reinvent herself so the public could get to know her on a more intimate level. But as soon as they found out her real voice would be used they shelved the project and wouldn’t let her continue. She really is controlled from top to bottom."
> 
> Jesus, is this true?


she's pretty much been used and abused her whole life, hasn't she?


----------



## Tivo

Sferics said:


> Sounds weird. Maybe it is because he is also a fitnesstainer/personaltrainer? That would be the only reason to make this look not bad.


Would it sound better if the article said, “Her boyfriend does the grocery shopping and cooking?”
It’s all about the way the words are phrased.


----------



## Annawakes

That’s terrible about her voice!  I’ve never been a huge fan but I started reading this thread because it had so many new posts lol.  (I always check out threads that are blowing up because it means something to discuss 

Anyway, I always wondered why she got so famous for having a so-so breathy voice.  It never made sense to me that Christina Aguilera’s voice was such a powerhouse and hers was so….puny in comparison.  Well, on the flip side I guess you could say she wouldn’t have been as famous if she was indistinguishable from her peers?  Either way it’s awful and I feel for her more every time I learn something else about her.


----------



## scarlet555

Her original voice was never groomed, it was replaced and she ended up with this weird voice.  People keep saying she isn’t a singer more of a performer, I still think if she wasn’t dancing all over the place she wouldn’t have to lipsynch as much.  I actually don’t think her current voice is bad, but if you or anyone danced as much as her, you wouldn’t even be able to talk let alone sing, regardless of good or bad voice.  People expect too much.  Ever been to Zumba class?  Instructor doesn’t even talk the whole time...


----------



## sdkitty

scarlet555 said:


> Her original voice was never groomed, it was replaced and she ended up with this weird voice.  People keep saying she isn’t a singer more of a performer, I still think if she wasn’t dancing all over the place she wouldn’t have to lipsynch as much.  I actually don’t think her current voice is bad, but if you or anyone danced as much as her, you wouldn’t even be able to talk let alone sing, regardless of good or bad voice.  People expect too much.  Ever been to Zumba class?  Instructor doesn’t even talk the whole time...


yes, I think others like Madonna and Janet Jackson do a lot of lip syncing too


----------



## limom

The Jackson did the same. Michael did not sound like a prepubescent boy his whole life.
Smoke and mirrors.
As far as being sexualized, Christina took a turn for the worst at one point…
She looked like she was a mud wrestler….
I don’t think any of those girls minded being overly sexualized and did not understand the impact they had on young girls.
It is interesting how it is viewed negatively at this moment.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> The Jackson did the same. Michael did not sound like a prepubescent boy his whole life.
> Smoke and mirrors.
> As far as being sexualized, Christina took a turn for the worst at one point…
> She looked like she was a mud wrestler….
> I don’t think any of those girls minded being overly sexualized and did not understand the impact they had on young girls.
> It is interesting how it is viewed negatively at this moment.


Christina gets acclaim for her great voice now....don't know if Britneys real voice would have been comparable


----------



## LibbyRuth

My guess is that if Britney had used her natural voice starting out she would have fallen on the charts somewhere between Mandy Moore and Jessica Simpson. I think what set Britney apart from all the other girls of her era was her talent as a dancer and performer. Her natural voice does not call for the same sort of songs, therefore not the same sort of performances. She would have blended in a lot more had she been marketed that way. Of course - blending in could have been better for her in the long run, but would likely not have been as lucrative.


----------



## Sferics

VMA 2000 - This was so jaw-dropping for me...I'd kill for that body


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> VMA 2000 - This was so jaw-dropping for me...I'd kill for that body



yes, I recall when she was at her peak, she was known for the flat abs


----------



## queennadine

I don’t know CA law but surely there should be some burden of proof shown to renew this conservatorship each time. And if one party objects, a Court should hold a hearing on the merits of the arguments.

I work in a different state and different legal practice, but what I do involves curtailing freedoms so I find it somewhat analogous. In America, people are generally free to succeed and free to fail and at some point, she should be afforded the same freedom again if she wants it.

In my practice area, we have to show that what we’re doing is the least restrictive means of protection. It seems like a ‘common sense’ approach. Understanding that this is a different state, I can’t imagine that this conservatorship is the least restrictive means of protecting her from harm.

If the argument is that she could harm herself, there are other mechanisms to protect against that (less aggressive supervision; Baker Acts and Marchman Acts are used on others, for example.)

If the argument is that she is a danger to her children, the Court should ask them if they are afraid of her or feel in danger being around her unsupervised. They’re certainly old enough to have an opinion. Even then, the state social services could assist if need be.

I think there’s A LOT more to this behind the scenes, and I genuinely wonder who’s pulling the strings. I don’t think the end person is her dad.

What a sad situation she finds herself in. Like others have said, used and abused her entire life and now treated like she’s an incompetent threat to herself and others without any due process whatsoever. It’s terrifying and sickening and should give all of us here pause.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ugh, my abs are my problem area. Le sigh.


----------



## Jayne1

Her natural voice isn't pretty at all.

I heard her try to sing on a recent Insta post (to show that she could sing) and I think she must have lost her voice because it was so-so and if anyone else did that, not a famous, loved person, we would roll our eyes at their effort.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Her natural voice isn't pretty at all.
> 
> I heard her try to sing on a recent Insta post (to show that she could sing) and I think she must have lost her voice because it was so-so and if anyone else did that, not a famous, loved person, we would roll our eyes at their effort.


I think she still smokes, that can’t be helpful.
Nevertheless, plenty of pop stars can’t dance or sing, so she is hardly alone, imo.

Britney can’t get out of her conservatorship without a mental health evaluation and she still refuses to take one.
Why?


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Nevertheless, *plenty of pop stars can’t dance or sing*, so she is hardly alone, imo.


My biggest pet peeve!

So many hugely talented singers out there and it's the really cute or very sexy ones, who are unable to even sing live! are the ones that have a career. (Selena Gomez, for example.)


----------



## lanasyogamama

limom said:


> I think she still smokes, that can’t be helpful.
> Nevertheless, plenty of pop stars can’t dance or sing, so she is hardly alone, imo.
> 
> Britney can’t get out of her conservatorship without a mental health evaluation and she still refuses to take one.
> Why?


I think she believes it will delay things and give them an opportunity to falsify that she failed and continue the conservatorship.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> I think she still smokes, that can’t be helpful.
> Nevertheless, plenty of pop stars can’t dance or sing, so she is hardly alone, imo.
> 
> Britney can’t get out of her conservatorship without a mental health evaluation and she still refuses to take one.
> Why?


I heard the reason might be that it can take a long time....like a year or more


----------



## queennadine

She may not trust the evaluator. When there’s THIS much money on the line, it would be difficult to find an impartial one.


----------



## scarlet555

limom said:


> Britney can’t get out of her conservatorship without a mental health evaluation and she still refuses to take one.
> Why?



I had heard in some instances you can get out of conservatorship without a re-evaluation, but I don't know if in CA that's true?  I heard a mental evaluation will take more time, which could be why she didn't want one.  Maybe someone in law can chime in.

Her voice in court sounded very nervous, as it should be, she had so much to say and was so upset for what's happened to her.  I feel she would benefit from psychotherapy of her choosing for what's happened to her regardless of all of our assumptions.  Someone famous as her, with all of our gossips websites/mags/paps, has got to need a therapist.  

Her current boyfriend really worries me...


----------



## purseinsanity

I don't know enough about this situation to really comment, except to say that it must be very stressful to be rich and famous from a young age.  I'm sure many young celebrities feel like they need to support their families, and families often turn into vultures and suck their cash cow dry.  I'm not saying this is what is happening here, but it would be difficult to be in a place where you don't know who you can really trust, even friends and family.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Does anyone know when we might hear about the decision?


----------



## Sferics

lanasyogamama said:


> Does anyone know when we might hear about the decision?



I think she has to do some more steps and make an official request. This is what they told her.


----------



## Jayne1

I just read that her dad lives in an RV outside a storage unit, with Brit stuff in it.

He looks thin and unwell.

He's not exactly living the high life is he?


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> I just read that her dad lives in an RV outside a storage unit, with Brit stuff in it.
> 
> He looks thin and unwell.
> 
> He's not exactly living the high life is he?



No, and that's what I don't understand about the claims that he has stolen all her millions and was forcing her to be a slave. He is living in an RV in Louisiana and he reportedly makes about $16,000 a month from being her conservator, so about $200,000 a year. Hardly millions. Britney is living the typical big celebrity lifestyle in a multimillion dollar LA mansion on a 21-acre estate and that's when she isn't jetting to Hawaii with her live-in boyfriend. The reports on the news made it sound like her father was always around her cracking the whip and forcing pills down her throat. Obviously I must be missing something important about the case.


----------



## Swanky

Why is he in an RV in Louisiana making $200k? lol


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> No, and that's what I don't understand about the claims that he has stolen all her millions and was forcing her to be a slave. He is living in an RV in Louisiana and he reportedly makes about $16,000 a month from being her conservator, so about $200,000 a year. Hardly millions. Britney is living the typical big celebrity lifestyle in a multimillion dollar LA mansion on a 21-acre estate and that's when she isn't jetting to Hawaii with her live-in boyfriend. The reports on the news made it sound like her father was always around her cracking the whip and forcing pills down her throat. Obviously I must be missing something important about the case.


Well I'm glad I'm not the only one confused! Living in an RV is not anything to be jealous of. 

I too thought he was living in a mansion to rival Brit's... and flying private.


----------



## lulu212121

Funny how we just now see where and how he's living.


----------



## bag-mania

Swanky said:


> Why is he in an RV in Louisiana making $200k? lol



Apparently he had recently sold the family home in Louisiana. 

I found this interesting from the same article in _Vanity Fair_:

Britney’s Conservatorship of the Estate was co-managed by a private professional fiduciary and her father until early 2019. At that time, Britney requested in court papers that her father be the sole conservator of her estate. Her Conservatorship of the Person is not managed by her father but by a private professional fiduciary, and is similarly subject to the scrutiny of interviews, audits, and detailed reports to the judge by the court investigator.










						Britney Spears’s Dad, Jamie, Is Reportedly Living in an RV in Louisiana After Selling Their Family Home
					

The pop star is scheduled to speak in court today as part of the ongoing legal battle to have her father removed as her conservator.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Sferics

What is a RV please?


----------



## Swanky

Sferics said:


> What is a RV please?


Recreational vehicle


----------



## Sferics

Swanky said:


> Recreational vehicle


Thank you! 


Why would he live in such a thing? He does not make millions but has a decent income.
So many weird things going on here


----------



## Swanky

Agree.  I guess if he sold her home recently, it's just temporary?


----------



## bag-mania

Sferics said:


> Why would he live in such a thing? He does not make millions but has a decent income.
> So many weird things going on here



There are some older people who retire, sell their home, and then take to the road in an RV to drive around and see the country for awhile. I had neighbors who did that last year with the plan to eventually choose a place to settle down once they were tired of traveling. There's no way to know whether he has similar plans. Maybe he made some bad investments?


----------



## Sferics

bag-mania said:


> Maybe he made some bad investments?


That would be hilarious because obviously Britney is not allowed to 
Maybe he needs a  conservatorship. Just in case.


----------



## bag-mania

Sferics said:


> That would be hilarious because obviously Britney is not allowed to
> Maybe he needs a  conservatorship. Just in case.



Anything is possible. He had some serious health issues and surgery. Maybe he has ongoing medical bills.

I hope she decides to take the time and do whatever she needs to do to prove she is mentally fit to the court. She is paying her lawyers a ton of money to get it resolved but it might not happen without her cooperation. I am concerned about the boyfriend because you know he will become her husband five minutes after the conservatorship ends. That's her prerogative as a celeb to have bad taste in husbands though.


----------



## Tivo

bag-mania said:


> There are some older people who retire, sell their home, and then take to the road in an RV to drive around and see the country for awhile. I had neighbors who did that last year with the plan to eventually choose a place to settle down once they were tired of traveling. There's no way to know whether he has similar plans. Maybe he made some bad investments?


He’s also an alcoholic


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think he enjoys the control.


----------



## bag-mania

Tivo said:


> He’s also an alcoholic



Yep, he's a mess for sure. And then of course Britney herself has abused alcohol and drugs. Addiction runs in families.


----------



## bag-mania

lanasyogamama said:


> I think he enjoys the control.



I'm still a bit confused about this. I read he stepped down from being her personal conservator in 2019. He is still a co-conservator of her estate along with the financial company Bessemer Trust. Since he does not have control as her personal conservator, why can't she get married or have a baby or stop take meds or whatever it is she wants to personally do? I understand why she wants him away from her estate money as well, but that's a different matter.


----------



## caramelize126

bag-mania said:


> I'm still a bit confused about this. I read he stepped down from being her personal conservator in 2019. He is still a co-conservator of her estate along with the financial company Bessemer Trust. Since he does not have control as her personal conservator, why can't she get married or have a baby or stop take meds or whatever it is she wants to personally do? I understand why she wants him away from her estate money as well, but that's a different matter.



Interesting article from the NYT. I'm not sure why this hasnt gotten more attention. Her lawyer has essentially been colluding against his client.
*"When Mr. Ingham mentioned that Ms. Spears believed the conservatorship prevented her from retiring, getting married and having children, the judge at the time, Reva G. Goetz said, “I don’t recall that we made any orders about the right to marry, but you may not want to tell her that.”









						Britney Spears’s Courtroom Plea Spurs Questions for Her Lawyer
					

The singer said she had not known she needed to petition the court to be released from her conservatorship, placing a focus on the court-appointed counsel who has represented her for 13 years.




					www.nytimes.com
				



*


----------



## bag-mania

caramelize126 said:


> *“I don’t recall that we made any orders about the right to marry, but you may not want to tell her that.”*



Sounds like they are concerned about her marrying a possible gold digger too.


----------



## megs0927

Britney Spears reveals father 'almost died' in emotional post about work hiatus
					

Britney Spears is postponing her new Las Vegas show in order to be with her father as he recovers from a serious illness that she said nearly killed him.




					www.google.com
				




Remember this? Second guessing it now and it took a little more searching than normal to find.


----------



## limom

This does not make sense.
Didnt she file in the last couple of years already?
Kfed filed a restraining order against Mr Spears as he was abusive toward his children with Britney.
For all his faults, he is a protective father and I doubt that he will let his children being deprived of any future financial inheritance.


----------



## pixiejenna

The paps are stalking her in Hawaii. I really hope they back off and don’t cause her any more stress. It’s like 2008 again with them invading her personal space and stalking her. This is not ok to follow people like this I almost feel like they are trying to provoke a crazy response from her. 





__





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> The paps are stalking her in Hawaii. I really hope they back off and don’t cause her any more stress. It’s like 2008 again with them invading her personal space and stalking her. This is not ok to follow people like this I almost feel like they are trying to provoke a crazy response from her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


How would they know where she was if she didn't post all about it on Instagram.

Someone has to think ahead in that relationship.  Maybe the BF? Or does he like the paps.


----------



## pixiejenna

Poor Brit Brit


----------



## scarlet555

This is NPR, I don’t know how reliable they are after their reports on Methane and Douche:  I just don’t know how much Judges care about anything and how they investigate on the subjects themselves and how they come up with their decisions.  But they need to have checks and balances with all of these Judges.   









						Judge Denies Britney Spears' Request To Have Her Father Removed From Conservatorship
					

Judge Brenda Penny signed an order denying Spears' request to have her father, Jamie Spears, removed from control of her conservatorship.




					www.npr.org
				




*Judge Denies Britney Spears' Petition To Have Her Father Removed From Conservatorship*

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Email
June 30, 20219:59 PM ET



ANASTASIA TSIOULCAS
TwitterFacebookInstagramTumblr







A Los Angeles Superior Court judge signed an order Wednesday denying Britney Spears' request to have her father, Jamie Spears, removed from her conservatorship.
Judge Brenda Penny denied the request, which was first filed by Spears' attorney, Samuel D. Ingham III, last November. The judge's decision comes after the singer appeared in court last Wednesday to make a direct appeal to the court. In that emotional statement, Spears said that she was being "exploited" and "bullied" by the conservatorship — and specifically, by her father.



*LAW
Read Britney Spears' Statement To The Court In Her Conservatorship Hearing*
Until recently, both the financial and personal arms of the conservatorship were controlled by Spears' father, Jamie Spears.
Last year, Ingham stated in a filing that Spears "strongly opposed" her father as conservator, and that she refused to perform if he remained in charge of her career.
In February, Judge Penny allowed a wealth-management company, Bessemer Trust, to come in as a co-conservator for the financial arm of Spears' arrangement. Jamie Spears remains the main conservator for all other aspects of Spears' conservatorship.
A message from our sponsor


----------



## limom

Britney needs better hair people.
In picture#1 the wig just sits on her head.
In picture #2 the extensions are horrible.


----------



## megs0927

My heart breaks for her but I think the quick ruling means a lot is going on that we know nothing about….


----------



## bag-mania

megs0927 said:


> My heart breaks for her but I think the quick ruling means a lot is going on that we know nothing about….



Exactly. Watching a TV documentary does not mean the clamoring fans in the #FreeBritney movement are experts and know what is actually happening with her. The judge must have heard something important that we don’t know.


----------



## LemonDrop

I saw Britney in concert maybe 2002 ??? She wore a black bob wig the entire concert. It was odd. Then like a day or so later I see in the magazines that she cut her hair off after Justin Timberlake broke up with her. Not the time she shaved it in 2007 but this was like 2002-ish.


----------



## Sferics

scarlet555 said:


> This is NPR, I don’t know how reliable they are after their reports on Methane and Douche:  I just don’t know how much Judges care about anything and how they investigate on the subjects themselves and how they come up with their decisions.  But they need to have checks and balances with all of these Judges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge Denies Britney Spears' Request To Have Her Father Removed From Conservatorship
> 
> 
> Judge Brenda Penny signed an order denying Spears' request to have her father, Jamie Spears, removed from control of her conservatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Judge Denies Britney Spears' Petition To Have Her Father Removed From Conservatorship*
> 
> Facebook
> Twitter
> Flipboard
> Email
> June 30, 20219:59 PM ET
> 
> 
> 
> ANASTASIA TSIOULCAS
> TwitterFacebookInstagramTumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Los Angeles Superior Court judge signed an order Wednesday denying Britney Spears' request to have her father, Jamie Spears, removed from her conservatorship.
> Judge Brenda Penny denied the request, which was first filed by Spears' attorney, Samuel D. Ingham III, last November. The judge's decision comes after the singer appeared in court last Wednesday to make a direct appeal to the court. In that emotional statement, Spears said that she was being "exploited" and "bullied" by the conservatorship — and specifically, by her father.
> 
> 
> 
> *LAW
> Read Britney Spears' Statement To The Court In Her Conservatorship Hearing*
> Until recently, both the financial and personal arms of the conservatorship were controlled by Spears' father, Jamie Spears.
> Last year, Ingham stated in a filing that Spears "strongly opposed" her father as conservator, and that she refused to perform if he remained in charge of her career.
> In February, Judge Penny allowed a wealth-management company, Bessemer Trust, to come in as a co-conservator for the financial arm of Spears' arrangement. Jamie Spears remains the main conservator for all other aspects of Spears' conservatorship.
> A message from our sponsor




How does this make sense?

"A Los Angeles Superior Court judge signed an order Wednesday denying Britney Spears' request to have her father, Jamie Spears, removed from the financial aspects of her conservatorship."

vs. 

"The next hearing in the case is currently scheduled for July 14. It is possible that Spears will submit a petition for the conservatorship to be terminated."


----------



## megs0927

He Is Crushing It - BLIND GOSSIP
					

[Blind Gossip] When families fight, it stresses everyone out. Even if the primary conflict is between two people, it’s not unusual for the conflict to impact everyone around them. Some feel compelled to proclaim their support for one side or the other, some try to act as peacemakers, and some...




					blindgossip.com
				




This doesn’t look good for Brit either


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> How does this make sense?
> 
> "A Los Angeles Superior Court judge signed an order Wednesday denying Britney Spears' request to have her father, Jamie Spears, removed from the financial aspects of her conservatorship."
> 
> vs.
> 
> "The next hearing in the case is currently scheduled for July 14. It is possible that Spears will submit a petition for the conservatorship to be terminated."


so it's not over but she's stuck with the conservatorship for now?


----------



## sdkitty

megs0927 said:


> He Is Crushing It - BLIND GOSSIP
> 
> 
> [Blind Gossip] When families fight, it stresses everyone out. Even if the primary conflict is between two people, it’s not unusual for the conflict to impact everyone around them. Some feel compelled to proclaim their support for one side or the other, some try to act as peacemakers, and some...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blindgossip.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn’t look good for Brit either


IDL the sound of that.  But it is a blind item so they can say anything they want.  And as someone said she should be free to make her own decisions even if they are mistakes.


----------



## bag-mania

megs0927 said:


> He Is Crushing It - BLIND GOSSIP
> 
> 
> [Blind Gossip] When families fight, it stresses everyone out. Even if the primary conflict is between two people, it’s not unusual for the conflict to impact everyone around them. Some feel compelled to proclaim their support for one side or the other, some try to act as peacemakers, and some...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blindgossip.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn’t look good for Brit either



He has been looking like the cat that got the canary in those beach photos with her. I can believe it with some of the older articles I read about them, how he chooses her diet, cooks for her, makes himself indispensable, _takes care of her_. Basically it sounds like he's already acting as her personal conservator but he needs the husband title and the baby to anchor himself to her legally.


----------



## Swanky

Funny, not funny


----------



## Sferics

sdkitty said:


> IDL the sound of that.  But it is a blind item so they can say anything they want.  And as someone said she should be free to make her own decisions even if they are mistakes.



This.

And btw:
"He is certain that he is going to marry her and have a baby with her and *his career will explode from there. He is going to be set for life.*"

No, the fat part will not happen. Why would it?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Dumb question why wouldn't Brittany Spears father just come forward and tell the judge that Brittany is capable of handling her own affairs at this time? I'm playing devils advocate but hearing what she's gone through throughout the years looks like inhumane treatment and why would the father as her conservator want messy details to come out.


----------



## caramelize126

sdkitty said:


> so it's not over but she's stuck with the conservatorship for now?



This was filed last November. So now, instead of petitioning to remove and replace her father, she'd be petitioning to end the conservatorship all together.


----------



## buzzytoes

bag-mania said:


> Yep, he's a mess for sure. And then of course Britney herself has abused alcohol and drugs. Addiction runs in families.


But has she abused drugs and alcohol? The only time I can remember drugs being an issue is when she had her breakdown, but she was being drugged by that manager/friend guy that kept her isolated from everyone. That's when they conservatorship came about and I have to wonder if she's ever actually had a chance to heal from that, or if she's just been kept on various drugs and forced to go to therapists she doesn't really care for.


----------



## lulu212121

britney-spears-conservatorship-wealth-management-firm
*Britney Spears wealth management firm asks to withdraw from conservatorship*
Looks like Bessemer Trust doesn't want to touch her conservatorship with a 10 foot pole. They must see something.


----------



## buzzytoes

lulu212121 said:


> britney-spears-conservatorship-wealth-management-firm
> *Britney Spears wealth management firm asks to withdraw from conservatorship*
> Looks like Bessemer Trust doesn't want to touch her conservatorship with a 10 foot pole. They must see something.


I'm sure that they don't, now that she has expressed her true feelings. Bad publicity for them if they are trying to control someone who doesn't want to be controlled.


----------



## bag-mania

TMZ posted this odd video of Britney taping her boyfriend working out. I guess she sounds happy. They must have wanted the attention if they gave it to TMZ.









						Britney Spears Gets Worked Up Watching BF Sam Asghari Workout
					

Britney Spears is enjoying watching her BF, Sam Asghari, workout on vacay.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Sferics

This is by no means intended to be denigrating, but are these pics just in a bad angle/shopped to make her look bad?
I wonder how she really looks like currently. Not that it would be important but it's confusing.


----------



## scarlet555

I don’t even think the paps are distorting her pictures, some days are just bloat days and women just get more crap than men for it... being pictured as much as Britney I can’t imagine all angles will look the way she angles herself on her Instagram.  Especially if your are not paying the paps to take your picture and they keep showing up everywhere, it’s hard to look that perfect all the time.  Britney looks great, some pap pictures and angles don’t do her justice, but we’ve all been there where at Christmas our own family photo captures a weird one of us.


----------



## limom

He is 26, she is 40. Of course, he looks better.


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> He is 26, she is 40. Of course, he looks better.



It’s this. She would look fine for a random shot if she wasn’t right next to Mr. Pretty Boy.

She is used to being a celeb and she didn’t feel like posing for the pap shot, whereas he is obviously loving it. 

TMZ put it bluntly.

One thing we know for sure is that Sam's not shy about *showing off his physique*, and Britney's not shy about gushing over it. We're pretty sure the dude didn't pack a single shirt when they flew to Hawaii last week.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> It’s this. She would look fine for a random shot if she wasn’t right next to Mr. Pretty Boy.
> 
> She is used to being a celeb and she didn’t feel like posing for the pap shot, whereas he is obviously loving it.
> 
> TMZ put it bluntly.
> 
> One thing we know for sure is that Sam's not shy about *showing off his physique*, and Britney's not shy about gushing over it. We're pretty sure the dude didn't pack a single shirt when they flew to Hawaii last week.


she looks out of shape.....it's interesting to me (who can't lose 5 lbs) how these celebs can gain weight, then when they want to, get back in shape.  Janet Jackson comes to mind


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> she looks out of shape.....it's interesting to me (who can't lose 5 lbs) how these celebs can gain weight, then when they want to, get back in shape.  Janet Jackson comes to mind



It helps if your lover is also a personal trainer. He could whip her into shape whenever she wants.

She doesn’t look that bad to me. She looks like she doesn’t care one bit about photographers at that moment.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> It helps if your lover is also a personal trainer. He could whip her into shape whenever she wants.
> 
> She doesn’t look that bad to me. She looks like she doesn’t care one bit about photographers at that moment.


she looks kinda average - not like the Britney on stage with the flat abs


----------



## Kevinaxx

This caption says 2018 which is 3 years ago? Makes her around 36-37?  Like damnnnnnn





__





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com
				




It’s funny I wasn’t her biggest fan but I 100% admire how far she’s come because… breakdowns can be normal, and I think it’s sad that a larger part of society can hold this with such a stigma…so I can’t imagine someone of her stature, having that blown up all over… and then to be able to still come out again. Honestly I’d just want to crawl into a hole and never come out.

and, people can grow and change. It’s such a shame she didn’t have a better conservator to help her transition and then to eventually get Her back on track so she has her independence/freedom.

just my two cents.


----------



## Jayne1

She has the saddest eyes. I haven't seen her smile with her eyes in forever.  Those smiles, where she opens her mouth and her teeth show are so phony.

But I don't think she _is_ sad, I think it only looks that way and there's something wrong or missing with this woman.


----------



## sdkitty

article from the New Yorker - long article from credible source.  I'm surprised she hasn't committed suicide.  she has been treated to badly IMO.  I hope the courts remove the conservatorship
Britney Spears’s Conservatorship Nightmare | The New Yorker


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> She has the saddest eyes. I haven't seen her smile with her eyes in forever.  Those smiles, where she opens her mouth and her teeth show are so phony.
> 
> But I don't think she _is_ sad, I think it only looks that way and there's something wrong or missing with this woman.
> 
> View attachment 5128491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128492


yes, she's been controlled, locked up in institutions, drugged....all the while her father and the lawyers have been making a lot of money off of her


----------



## limom

The article while detailed does not bring new information, imo.
Why did the agent break up with her?
The social worker/court monitor must have been in plush assignments if she thought this was the saddest, imo.
The entire family seems off, imo.
Why are that Sam person and her sister so invested in Britney?
Train-wreck in the making, imo….


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> The article while detailed does not bring new information, imo.
> Why did the agent break up with her?
> The social worker/court monitor must have been in plush assignments if she thought this was the saddest, imo.
> The entire family seems off, imo.
> Why are that Sam person and her sister so invested in Britney?
> Train-wreck in the making, imo….


It seems like everyone has used her.  but that doesn't mean IMO that she should be under the conservatorship.  "her" attorney is making $500K a year (more than she makes) off of her?  
firefighters and helicopters came when she took her infant into the bathroom?
She may not be good at picking husbands/boyfriends but let her make her own mistakes.


----------



## Sferics

sdkitty said:


> article from the New Yorker - long article from credible source.  I'm surprised she hasn't committed suicide.  she has been treated to badly IMO.  I hope the courts remove the conservatorship
> Britney Spears’s Conservatorship Nightmare | The New Yorker



Considering all of that, she acted pretty normal.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> It seems like everyone has used her.  but that doesn't mean IMO that she should be under the conservatorship.  "her" attorney is making $500K a year (more than she makes) off of her?
> firefighters and helicopters came when she took her infant into the bathroom?
> She may not be good at picking husbands/boyfriends but let her make her own mistakes.


Britney makes more than 500k, she only has access to 8k a month of spending money.
Otoh, it is her money.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Britney makes more than 500k, she only has access to 8k a month of spending money.
> Otoh, it is her money.


yes, you're right....I should have said what she gets access to.  she makes a lot but she doesn't get to use it.  it seems "her" attorney is more the attorney for the conservators


----------



## meluvs2shop

LibbyRuth said:


> My guess is that if Britney had used her natural voice starting out she would have fallen on the charts somewhere between Mandy Moore and Jessica Simpson. I think what set Britney apart from all the other girls of her era was her talent as a dancer and performer. Her natural voice does not call for the same sort of songs, therefore not the same sort of performances. She would have blended in a lot more had she been marketed that way. Of course - blending in could have been better for her in the long run, but would likely not have been as lucrative.


Wellll, look at Jessica Simpson’s EXTREMELY lucrative lifestyle brand. Holy crap her numbers are staggering at how successful that is. Papa Joe did one right thing negotiating those deals. Reminds me of PMK.


----------



## LibbyRuth

meluvs2shop said:


> Wellll, look at Jessica Simpson’s EXTREMELY lucrative lifestyle brand. Holy crap her numbers are staggering at how successful that is. Papa Joe did one right thing negotiating those deals. Reminds me of PMK.


But she didn’t do that through singing. And Mandy Moore didn’t land This is Us through it either. So yeah, Britney may have landed some sort of side job that would give her success that sprung from singing. But I don’t think she would have been the biggest performer of that group with her natural voice. Of course that’s all speculation so others can rightly speculate otherwise!


----------



## limom

She is retiring!








						Britney Spears' Manager Larry Rudolph Resigns Amid Retirement Reports — The Hollywood Reporter
					

He was first introduced to a 13-year-old Spears in 1995 and secured her first record deal with Jive Records two years later.




					apple.news


----------



## pixiejenna

I was just going to post that. It says a lot that her manager has joined the financial firm that was managing her money have both stepped down within a week of her testimony.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> She is retiring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' Manager Larry Rudolph Resigns Amid Retirement Reports — The Hollywood Reporter
> 
> 
> He was first introduced to a 13-year-old Spears in 1995 and secured her first record deal with Jive Records two years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


good for her....why should she keep performing and making these people rich.....she can always make a comeback later.
Wonder if they will try locking her up again to force her to perform.  Hopefully they wouldn't dare now that they've been exposed.  I think her mother and sister are both trying to look innocent of all of this so hopefully they'd be more inclined to report any abuse now.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think that her mom or sister will report anything.  Her mom willfully pimped her out as a kid and lived off the money she made. Her sister was appointed a few years ago as a conservator and then requested to transfer all the money in the trust for Brittany's sons into a account that only she had access too. She only withdrew the request after the media reported it. She also came out with a video of "support " of her sister last week where she claims that she didn't want to speak for Brittany when she couldn't speak for herself. And tha she supports whatever she wants to do, if it's move to the Amazon and have a ton of kids or dominate the world again. Didn't explain why she wanted her hands on Brittany's money. Also defended herself as someone who's worked since she was 10. She only worked because of who her sister is and stopped after she got knocked up lol.


----------



## caramelize126

Britney’s lawyer has resigned-









						Britney Spears' Lawyer Sam Ingham to Resign from Conservatorship
					

Sam Ingham, the lawyer who has represented Britney Spears in her conservatorship, is resigning ... TMZ has learned.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## pixiejenna

The end of the article noted that we should expect more people resigning by the end of the week. It's telling that basically the critical players in her life are walking away. It seems like they're trying to save face but they are in way too deep to save face ar this point IMO. I don't think that we'll ever know the full truth of everything that has gone on. But she should have the freedom to live her life how she wants, mental illness doesn't mean that she should have her basic rights enfringed on. Yeaz is a good example of having mental illness and still being able to live his life as he wishes without being drugged against his will. If she makes mistakes it's a part of life. She should also go after everyone in charge of her finances for robbing her of the millions she's made she should be worth nearly 3-4 times her current net worth.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> The end of the article noted that we should expect more people resigning by the end of the week. It's telling that basically the critical players in her life are walking away. It seems like they're trying to save face but they are in way too deep to save face ar this point IMO. I don't think that we'll ever know the full truth of everything that has gone on. But she should have the freedom to live her life how she wants, mental illness doesn't mean that she should have her basic rights enfringed on. Yeaz is a good example of having mental illness and still being able to live his life as he wishes without being drugged against his will. If she makes mistakes it's a part of life. She should also go after everyone in charge of her finances for robbing her of the millions she's made she should be worth nearly 3-4 times her current net worth.


Are you talking about Kanye?
If so, his multiple meltdowns including the one where he declared Kim wanted to abort their first born are very, very damaging, imo.
How about Tiger blood???? He was infected women left and right…
Do you remember Margot Kidder?
This is what happened when people are left to their own volition….
I hope for the best for Britney. Hopefully her boytoy will be there for her, for better and for worst…


----------



## caramelize126

limom said:


> Are you talking about Kanye?
> If so, his multiple meltdowns including the one where he declared Kim wanted to abort their first born are very, very damaging, imo.
> How about Tiger blood???? He was infected women left and right…
> Do you remember Margot Kidder?
> This is what happened when people are left to their own volition….
> I hope for the best for Britney. Hopefully her boytoy will be there for her, for better and for worst…



The articles are all saying that the other side is contradicting everything Britney is saying, that they have evidence, etc. I know that this was expected, but it does make me wonder where the truth is? The whole situation is so odd.

I also hope whatever happens is best for her. Can you imagine if everyone fought for her freedom, only to have something awful happen because she is sicker than everyone thinks? Her boyfriend seems like the rest of them too. Those personal videos from her vacation didnt get to TMZ on their own.


----------



## pixiejenna

limom said:


> Are you talking about Kanye?
> If so, his multiple meltdowns including the one where he declared Kim wanted to abort their first born are very, very damaging, imo.
> How about Tiger blood???? He was infected women left and right…
> Do you remember Margot Kidder?
> This is what happened when people are left to their own volition….
> I hope for the best for Britney. Hopefully her boytoy will be there for her, for better and for worst…



I didn’t say that what Kanye has done wasn’t damaging it was, I can’t imagine learning that your father wanted to have you aborted would feel like. He’s been allowed to mess up and make these mistakes, same with Charlie sheen. Britney has not been allowed the same opportunity, which is a double standard. I don’t know who Margot Kidder is. I can only hope that Britney can come out of this better than where she started. I’ve said before we will never know the real truth behind everything that has happened since her conservatorship. I do think that many people who are supposed to be on her team have grossly taken advantage of the situation especially when it comes to her finances.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> I didn’t say that what Kanye has done wasn’t damaging it was, I can’t imagine learning that your father wanted to have you aborted would feel like. He’s been allowed to mess up and make these mistakes, same with Charlie sheen. Britney has not been allowed the same opportunity, which is a double standard.* I don’t know who Margot Kidder is*. I can only hope that Britney can come out of this better than where she started. I’ve said before we will never know the real truth behind everything that has happened since her conservatorship. I do think that many people who are supposed to be on her team have grossly taken advantage of the situation especially when it comes to her finances.



Margot Kidder was a fairly well-known movie actress from the 70s. In the ‘90s she had a manic breakdown similar to what Brittney had. Her breakdown was also covered extensively in the press. She got psychiatric treatment and she was better for a while but a few years back she died from an overdose that was determined to be a suicide.


----------



## poopsie

Margot Kidder played Lois Lane in the Superman movie with Christopher Reeve

geeze I feel old..................


----------



## bag-mania

poopsie said:


> Margot Kidder played Lois Lane in the Superman movie with Christopher Reeve
> 
> geeze I feel old..................



She also starred in the original version of The Amityville Horror. I am right up there with you.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Margot Kidder was a fairly well-known movie actress from the 70s. In the ‘90s she had a manic breakdown similar to what Brittney had. Her breakdown was also covered extensively in the press. She got psychiatric treatment and she was better for a while but a few years back she died from an overdose that was determined to be a suicide.


if I recall correctly she was worse than Britney....wasn't she found hiding in some strangers' yard?
or was that Anne Heche?


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> if I recall correctly she was worse than Britney....wasn't she found hiding in some strangers' yard?
> or was that Anne Heche?



Yes, when she was having her manic episode she threw her purse away and was wandering around LA for a few days and no one could find her.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> if I recall correctly she was worse than Britney....wasn't she found hiding in some strangers' yard?
> or was that Anne Heche?


I think that was Heche.  Kidder was bipolar apparently.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> I think that was Heche.  Kidder was bipolar apparently.


They all have similar type of breakdowns and all did drugs ( maybe self-medicating?)


----------



## sdkitty

not sure what to make of this but I'm sure this woman is getting a nice paycheck
Britney Spears' Personal Conservator Jodi Montgomery Not Resigning (tmz.com)


----------



## starrynite_87

TC1 said:


> There was a hearing before this where Britney wasn't opposed to a conservator, she just didn't want it to be Jamie. It kept spiraling and got more media attention, also due to the documentary..that's why it's such a hot button now. He should have been removed years ago. Even her lawyers in the documentary were stunned, they had never seen something like this go on for so long.


I’ve been following the Britney saga since 2007, I was shocked that the court appointed him as a conservator. I assumed that due to her estate and divorce they would have appointed a third party. I also thought it would be 3-5 years, not 10+.


----------



## starrynite_87

pixiejenna said:


> I don't think that her mom or sister will report anything.  Her mom willfully pimped her out as a kid and lived off the money she made. Her sister was appointed a few years ago as a conservator and then requested to transfer all the money in the trust for Brittany's sons into a account that only she had access too. She only withdrew the request after the media reported it. She also came out with a video of "support " of her sister last week where she claims that she didn't want to speak for Brittany when she couldn't speak for herself. And tha she supports whatever she wants to do, if it's move to the Amazon and have a ton of kids or dominate the world again. Didn't explain why she wanted her hands on Brittany's money. Also defended herself as someone who's worked since she was 10. She only worked because of who her sister is and stopped after she got knocked up lol.


All of this!!! It goes back to even before she was on MMC. Jamie was an alcoholic who couldn’t keep a job and Lynn entered Britney in pageants for the money to pay the bills.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I hope this story doesn’t die down without any change for Brit.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> I hope this story doesn’t die down without any change for Brit.


I agree
I don't see how the court could continue this arrangement


----------



## bag-mania

The conservator Jodi Montgomery has been getting death threats and harassment from fans since Britney gave her testimony. She wants 24-hour security protection from the estate which would cost about $1,800 a day. 









						Britney Spears' co-conservator getting death threats, increased harassment after explosive testimony
					

Jodi Montgomery says there has been "a marked increase in the number and severity of threatening posts" against her since Spears' court appearance last month.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## sdkitty

heard on CNN that her mom filed some sort of motion with the court (or wrote a letter?) urging the conservatorship be terminated


----------



## DS2006

sdkitty said:


> article from the New Yorker - long article from credible source.  I'm surprised she hasn't committed suicide.  she has been treated to badly IMO.  I hope the courts remove the conservatorship
> Britney Spears’s Conservatorship Nightmare | The New Yorker



I just came across this article today. There are some people who need to go to jail over this. I hope they do.


----------



## sdkitty

DS2006 said:


> I just came across this article today. There are some people who need to go to jail over this. I hope they do.


really amazing that this incompetent woman has been capable of enriching so many people


----------



## pixiejenna

Jodi should pay her own security protection. She has made more than enough money to be able to pay them off of Britney. It’s almost like she’s doing this out of spite. Has she required any of her other clients to pay for her security? Probably not. Not that she deserves to receive death threats but it;s not Britney‘s fault she’s getting them.


----------



## sdkitty

sister Jamie Lynn saying she is broke and not on Britney's payroll
Jamie Lynn Spears Says She's "Broke" Amid Britney Spears Payroll Speculation (yahoo.com)


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol we knew you’re broke when you tried to transfer all her money into a account only you had access too.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Lol we knew you’re broke when you tried to transfer all her money into a account only you had access too.


what?


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> what?



She was listed as a conservator and then requested for Britney’s money to be moved into an account she had access too. This was money in a trust for her sons that Jamie Lynn was trying to move. Only to drop it once the media picked up on the story.










						Jamie Lynn Spears named as sister Britney’s trustee
					

The trust was reportedly set up in 2004 to protect the pop star and her children’s finances.




					pagesix.com


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> She was listed as a conservator and then requested for Britney’s money to be moved into an account she had access too. This was money in a trust for her sons that Jamie Lynn was trying to move. Only to drop it once the media picked up on the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie Lynn Spears named as sister Britney’s trustee
> 
> 
> The trust was reportedly set up in 2004 to protect the pop star and her children’s finances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


so everyone felt comfortable using her basically.....how great to be a big star


----------



## Sferics

sdkitty said:


> sister Jamie Lynn saying she is broke and not on Britney's payroll
> Jamie Lynn Spears Says She's "Broke" Amid Britney Spears Payroll Speculation (yahoo.com)


I wonder what "broke" means in those circles.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> so everyone felt comfortable using her basically.....how great to be a big star


Britney bought a mansion for her mama in Louisiana as soon as she made money. It was over 4 millions in the middle of nowhere.
There is nothing wrong with spoiling your family if you can, imo.
I am withholding judgement until Britney herself points fingers at her family.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> She was listed as a conservator and then requested for Britney’s money to be moved into an account she had access too. This was money in a trust for her sons that Jamie Lynn was trying to move. Only to drop it once the media picked up on the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie Lynn Spears named as sister Britney’s trustee
> 
> 
> The trust was reportedly set up in 2004 to protect the pop star and her children’s finances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


didn't jamie lynn try and pretty much fail to become a pop star?  she basically got as far as being known as britney's little sister?


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Britney bought a mansion for her mama in Louisiana as soon as she made money. It was over 4 millions in the middle of nowhere.
> There is nothing wrong with spoiling your family if you can, imo.
> I am withholding judgement until Britney herself points fingers at her family.


I see your point and I would do the same for my family. But on the flip side my family hasn’t been pimping me out since I was a tween. With that said, I’m sure Britney purchased that house for her mom out of pure love.


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> didn't jamie lynn try and pretty much fail to become a pop star?  she basically got as far as being known as britney's little sister?



She only got work because she was Britneys little sister. I don't think she tried to become a pop star. She had a show I think on nickelodeon called Zoey 101. She basically stopped working once she got knocked up at 17. I don't thinks she's done anything since. I feel like her getting knocked up so young was her ticket to stop working. She wouldn't be wholesome enough for kid shows anymore.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> She only got work because she was Britneys little sister. I don't think she tried to become a pop star. She had a show I think on nickelodeon called Zoey 101. She basically stopped working once she got knocked up at 17. I don't thinks she's done anything since. I feel like her getting knocked up so young was her ticket to stop working. She wouldn't be wholesome enough for kid shows anymore.


I had her mixed up with the sister of Jessica Simpson, who married diana ross's son


----------



## lanasyogamama

pixiejenna said:


> She only got work because she was Britneys little sister. I don't think she tried to become a pop star. She had a show I think on nickelodeon called Zoey 101. She basically stopped working once she got knocked up at 17. I don't thinks she's done anything since. I feel like her getting knocked up so young was her ticket to stop working. She wouldn't be wholesome enough for kid shows anymore.


There was also a rumor that the baby was fathered by a Nickelodeon exec, which is super sad if true.


----------



## limom

lanasyogamama said:


> There was also a rumor that the baby was fathered by a Nickelodeon exec, which is super sad if true.


That rumor has been going on for a while. It seems highly plausible in light of what is going on at Nick and Disney.
At least, she was not an hypocrite with the whole purity ring charade as was common at the time.
It was like such a weird period.


----------



## Sophisticatted

She’s in a NetFlix show called Sweet Magnolias.


----------



## maris.crane

pixiejenna said:


> She only got work because she was Britneys little sister. *I don't think she tried to become a pop star. *She had a show I think on nickelodeon called Zoey 101. She basically stopped working once she got knocked up at 17. I don't thinks she's done anything since. I feel like her getting knocked up so young was her ticket to stop working. She wouldn't be wholesome enough for kid shows anymore.



PBI: I think she released a country album that went nowhere. I don’t really know how I know this, but I think I watched a documentary on Discovery in the throes of insomnia hoping Britney would show up.

On the topic of #FreeBritney, I really don’t know what to think except that I’ve come out of this with a strong dislike for _everyone but_ Britney. Crappy stage parents, crappy therapists (she really can’t do teletherapy and has to come in person?! With papps waiting?), Perez Hilton.

BUT. I do not trust that boyfriend and sadly suspect he’s a vulture too.


----------



## pixiejenna

I never heard that rumor before about Jamie Lynn’s baby daddy. Wow that adds another layer of sadness to the family. I must be out of the loop with whatever is going down and Nick and Disney. I hated the whole purity thing that they forced on Britney to promote.


----------



## sdkitty

another hearing scheduled this afternoon
Britney Spears Hearing To Deal With Turmoil From Her Dramatic Speech | HuffPost


----------



## Tivo

pixiejenna said:


> I never heard that rumor before about Jamie Lynn’s baby daddy. Wow that adds another layer of sadness to the family. I must be out of the loop with whatever is going down and Nick and Disney. I hated the whole purity thing that they forced on Britney to promote.


Oh yes those rumors are rampant. Where there’s smoke in Hollywood…


----------



## sdkitty

judge ruled britney can hire her own lawyer....hope she picks someone excellent
New York Times Music on Twitter: "Breaking News: A Los Angeles judge said that Britney Spears can hire her own lawyer for her conservatorship case, three weeks after the singer gave an impassioned speech about the arrangement that has controlled her life and finances for 13 years. https://t.co/U7VM4RBMwk" / Twitter

I think gloria allred would be available....not sure if she's excellent or just good at publicity


----------



## buzzytoes

limom said:


> Britney bought a mansion for her mama in Louisiana as soon as she made money. It was over 4 millions in the middle of nowhere.
> There is nothing wrong with spoiling your family if you can, imo.
> I am withholding judgement until Britney herself points fingers at her family.


She did point the finger at her family during her last court date. Not just her dad, but at some point she said "my entire family" when talking about people taking advantage of her. I'm sure originally when she first got famous everything was fine, but that probably all went downhill once she started having mental health issues.


----------



## sdkitty

buzzytoes said:


> She did point the finger at her family during her last court date. Not just her dad, but at some point she said "my entire family" when talking about people taking advantage of her. I'm sure originally when she first got famous everything was fine, but that probably all went downhill once she started having mental health issues.


at some point it seems everyone looked at her as as cash cow


----------



## buzzytoes

sdkitty said:


> at some point it seems everyone looked at her as as cash cow


Sadly, I'm sure that happens to a lot of people who come into money.


----------



## sdkitty

britney has hired attorney matthew rosengart, reportedly well qualified and if he was the guy standing next to her when she spoke today, he looks kinda hot......I wish her the best.  she's been paying for attorneys who were working against her


----------



## youngster

I wish her the best too. I am glad that she is able to hire her own attorney.  I hope she gets the very best.  It was outrageous to me that she was unable to do this prior to today and was actually paying for the attorneys who were opposing her.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> britney has hired attorney matthew rosengart, reportedly well qualified and *if he was the guy standing next to her when she spoke today, he looks kinda hot..*....I wish her the best.  she's been paying for attorneys who were working against her



Let’s hope the guy is smart and experienced and she didn’t choose him based solely on his looks. It’s bad enough that’s how she picked her boy toy.


----------



## Tivo

bag-mania said:


> Let’s hope the guy is smart and experienced and she didn’t choose him based solely on his looks. It’s bad enough that’s how she picked her boy toy.


Apparently he’s Stephen Spielberg’s lawyer


----------



## limom

She is coming hard for her father.


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> Apparently he’s Stephen Spielberg’s lawyer


and a former prosecutor I think....now a probate attorney


----------



## Sferics

bag-mania said:


> Let’s hope the guy is smart and experienced and she didn’t choose him based solely on his looks. It’s bad enough that’s how she picked her boy toy.


Perhaps she is "crazy" - what I doubt - but that would not be the same as dumb.


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> Perhaps she is "crazy" - what I doubt - but that would not be the same as dumb.


looks like she has a heavy hitter 
Who Is Britney Spears' New Lawyer, Mathew Rosengart? : NPR


----------



## lanasyogamama

Happy for her!


----------



## lulu212121

I'm so happy for her! So much of her life has been robbed from her. I can't imagine not having had the chance to raise my children. No wonder she wants the ability to have more children. Not sure about this boyfriend, though.

I also don't believe Jamie Lynn. Isn't she married to some type of financial planner guy? He probably thought he could milk Britney's estate with Jamie named to it. 

Looks like lawsuits will be happening too. I hope there is some jail time for those who took advantage.

Hmmm  Where are her father's apologists?


----------



## Jayne1

Sferics said:


> Perhaps she is "crazy" - what I doubt - but that would not be the same as dumb.


Instagram often shows me Britney posts (I don't follow her) and I look at them while cringing a bit. It's like I'm reading a little girl's posts.


----------



## Sferics

Jayne1 said:


> Instagram often shows me Britney posts (I don't follow her) and I look at them while cringing a bit. It's like I'm reading a little girl's posts.



For me, it seems like the post of someone who is out of touch to how to "act" on IG...it reminds me of really old people on Facebook or young kids. But I'm not sure why this is so. Is it intentionally to let her look weird? Is it in fact her? Her IG is a mystery.


----------



## Jayne1

Sferics said:


> For me, it seems like the post of someone who is out of touch to how to "act" on IG...it reminds me of really old people on Facebook or young kids. But I'm not sure why this is so. Is it intentionally to let her look weird? Is it in fact her? Her IG is a mystery.


I read and I guess this is well known - she's heavily medicated.


----------



## buzzytoes

You have to wonder how much is her, and how much she has to have approved before posting. I'm sure she is in need of a lot of therapy, but I don't think she is crazy, nor do I think she is incapable of caring for herself. Especially if she is allowed to surround herself with people she gets to pick to help her.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her clothes are always very dated.  I wonder if we will see any changes.


----------



## lulu212121

buzzytoes said:


> You have to wonder how much is her, and how much she has to have approved before posting. I'm sure she is in need of a lot of therapy, but I don't think she is crazy, nor do I think she is incapable of caring for herself. Especially if she is allowed to surround herself with people she gets to pick to help her.


I agree! I always wonder how much of her we see vs her medicated?


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like Britney‘s clothes has never really changed since the early 00’s. The only time she was dressed up is for work, events, promo events, magazines. Her off duty style as always been ultra casual and I feel like a big part of it is she just wants to be comfortable after parading around practically naked.

Britneys IG has definitely changed not sure if she’s actually in charge of it, but it has definitely changed. I hope that she doesn’t put too much out there especially since she’s in the beginning stages of what I anticipate being a very lengthy court proceedings. Especially if they do go after everyone involved, because it could have the potential to affect the outcome.


----------



## Sferics

lanasyogamama said:


> Her clothes are always very dated.  I wonder if we will see any changes.



This is a thing I wondered about for ages (plus her forever messy extensions). 
Cheugy par exellance.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sferics said:


> This is a thing I wondered about for ages (plus her forever messy extensions).
> Cheugy par exellance.


I had heard the bad extensions were because she hated people touching her hair, but now I wonder if it was also lack of budget?


----------



## limom

lanasyogamama said:


> I had heard the bad extensions were because she hated people touching her hair, but now I wonder if it was also lack of budget?


If she is a dark brunette like her mom, she would be better off wearing good wigs.
Between the bleaching and the extensions, it is a miracle she still has hair imo.


----------



## Sferics

lanasyogamama said:


> if it was also lack of budget?


I can't even remember her without bad ones...


----------



## Tivo

Greed knows no bounds and people with access can convince themselves that you somehow owe them for something, all because they get caught up in THEIR daydreams and all the things THEY want to do. We see this all the time with lottery winners or people who come into an inheritance. Family can suddenly convince themselves that you don’t deserve the money any more than they do. Then they start seeing you as an impediment.

The love of money makes people crazy. Britney’s family never had her best interests in mind. That was just a cover and excuse so they could line their own pockets.


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> Greed knows no bounds and people with access can convince themselves that you somehow owe them for something, all because they get caught up in THEIR daydreams and all the things THEY want to do. We see this all the time with lottery winners or people who come into an inheritance. Family can suddenly convince themselves that you don’t deserve the money any more than they do. Then they start seeing you as an impediment.
> 
> The love of money makes people crazy. Britney’s family never had her best interests in mind. That was just a cover and excuse so they could line their own pockets.


yes I've seen it repeatedly in family matters


----------



## sdkitty

Britney hitting back on social at the people who are now claiming to support her
Britney Spears Delivers Blistering Message To People Who 'Never Showed Up' For Her | HuffPost


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> Britney hitting back on social at the people who are now claiming to support her
> Britney Spears Delivers Blistering Message To People Who 'Never Showed Up' For Her | HuffPost



I wonder who she means.


----------



## LemonDrop

Her IG makes me think of someone who hasn't grown up and is locked in a mansion by herself. Just sort of dancing and spinning and talking in cutsie talk.  She reminds me of Michael Jackson in a way. Like continually wanting to create the childhood they never had.


----------



## sdkitty

LemonDrop said:


> Her IG makes me think of someone who hasn't grown up and is locked in a mansion by herself. Just sort of dancing and spinning and talking in cutsie talk.  She reminds me of Michael Jackson in a way. Like continually wanting to create the childhood they never had.


she hasn't really lived anything like a normal adult life, taking care of her own business, etc.
But she's made plenty of money for others


----------



## lulu212121

sdkitty said:


> Britney hitting back on social at the people who are now claiming to support her
> Britney Spears Delivers Blistering Message To People Who 'Never Showed Up' For Her | HuffPost


It's good to see her be able to use her voice! I hope this new attorney is giving her the guidance she needs.


----------



## Angel1988

Sferics said:


> I can't even remember her without bad ones...



I can, I used to always think she had gorgeous hair and it looked good for years. I used to envy this look so much:


----------



## Sferics

Angel1988 said:


> I can, I used to always think she had gorgeous hair and it looked good for years. I used to envy this look so much:
> 
> View attachment 5140267


Well...we can't see her from behind


----------



## LavenderIce

lanasyogamama said:


> Her clothes are always very dated.  I wonder if we will see any changes.



Dated, not very stylish or flattering. She never looks polished/put together. She can stay looking dated and unpolished as long as she is safe from her abusers, happy and healthy.



Sferics said:


> I can't even remember her without bad ones...



This. Her extentions were always the worst!


----------



## sdkitty

Britney speaking up some more
Britney Spears Declares ‘I Quit’ in Defiant Instagram Post (thedailybeast.com)


----------



## TC1

Angel1988 said:


> I can, I used to always think she had gorgeous hair and it looked good for years. I used to envy this look so much:
> 
> View attachment 5140267


FWIW this isn't her real hair either. Horrible extentions from the get go.


----------



## pixiejenna

I used to think she had really thick long hair at the time I didn’t know about extensions. Now looking back at old pictures all I can see are the bad extensions.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I think the documentary in addition to her IG (I call those posts brilliant), have garnered so much attention that this needs to be looked at. In depth. Conservatorships in CA are very hard to overturn but her having this new attorney is a start. A good start, it seems.


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> I think the documentary in addition to her IG (I call those posts brilliant), have garnered so much attention that this needs to be looked at. In depth. Conservatorships in CA are very hard to overturn but her having this new attorney is a start. A good start, it seems.


I don’t understand the posts directed  towards her sister though. Jamie Lynn isn’t an attorney or psychiatrist, she didn’t have the power to stop the conservatorship. I feel like thinly veiled posts about her sister are irresponsible. She’s basically encouraging people to attack her when she knows Jamie and her children have been getting death threats.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> I had heard the bad extensions were because she hated people touching her hair, but now I wonder if it was also lack of budget?


How can it be lack of budget?

She lives in a mansion, vacations in nice places and drives an expensive car. Do you suppose she doesn't have enough money for the hairdresser?

Even is she doesn't have enough money for the hairdresser, maybe the BF can gift her a visit for new extensions.


----------



## Jayne1

Angel1988 said:


> I can, I used to always think she had gorgeous hair and it looked good for years. I used to envy this look so much:
> 
> View attachment 5140267


They look like clip-ins.


----------



## meluvs2shop

prettyprincess said:


> I don’t understand the posts directed  towards her sister though. Jamie Lynn isn’t an attorney or psychiatrist, she didn’t have the power to stop the conservatorship. I feel like thinly veiled posts about her sister are irresponsible. She’s basically encouraging people to attack her when she knows Jamie and her children have been getting death threats.


Yeah, I’m not sure either. I just know she’s outing ppl left and right. The free Britney movement has been a powerful thing. That’s all I’m saying. Time will tell what the outcome will be.


----------



## sdkitty

prettyprincess said:


> I don’t understand the posts directed  towards her sister though. Jamie Lynn isn’t an attorney or psychiatrist, she didn’t have the power to stop the conservatorship. I feel like thinly veiled posts about her sister are irresponsible. She’s basically encouraging people to attack her when she knows Jamie and her children have been getting death threats.


I don't know much about it but I think maybe her sister was getting money or in line to inherit if anything happened to Britney


----------



## buzzytoes

prettyprincess said:


> I don’t understand the posts directed  towards her sister though. Jamie Lynn isn’t an attorney or psychiatrist, she didn’t have the power to stop the conservatorship. I feel like thinly veiled posts about her sister are irresponsible. She’s basically encouraging people to attack her when she knows Jamie and her children have been getting death threats.



Her sister was on the Conservatorship as well. Not to mention she did a Disney music special in 2017 and performed Britney's songs. What kind of sister does that?? I imagine she's lashing out at her because that's probably the betrayal that hurts the most. Personally I say good for Britney for calling her out and not allowing her to act like she's innocent when she has likely been on the money train most of the time.


----------



## lulu212121

Didn't her sister also want to title her book using a lyric from one of Britney's songs? It's bad enough she's exploiting Britney using her experience as Britney's sister through all this to profit and then use her lyric too? Her sister was caught trying to transfer money when she was awarded to be a conservator. I never understood her sister being a conservator when she lives in Louisiana. Her father must have thought that would pacify the Free Britney movement or Britney herself. I've never felt Britney was close her family after her "meltdown". She rarely goes there and they rarely go to LA. Every time they do though, they always made sure to post pics. Remember when Jamie's daughter had that near death accident? You'd think Britney would hop on the next flight to be there, but that didn't happen.

I think Jamie's husband is shady. Does he have a job? Do any of them? Her brother?


----------



## prettyprincess

buzzytoes said:


> Her sister was on the Conservatorship as well. Not to mention she did a Disney music special in 2017 and performed Britney's songs. What kind of sister does that?? I imagine she's lashing out at her because that's probably the betrayal that hurts the most. Personally I say good for Britney for calling her out and not allowing her to act like she's innocent when she has likely been on the money train most of the time.


So she was involved in a tribute special to her sister, I don’t see why that’s a big deal. Multiple articles came out and said that Jamie Lynn was the only one not on Britney’s payroll. Also, I read an article saying she was only a trustee to Britney’s estate in case of her death. No one knows the full story and whatever it is, it doesn’t justify getting death threats from a bunch of rabid keyboard warriors. Honestly, some of the comments directed at her children were sickening.


----------



## caramelize126

prettyprincess said:


> I don’t understand the posts directed  towards her sister though. Jamie Lynn isn’t an attorney or psychiatrist, she didn’t have the power to stop the conservatorship. I feel like thinly veiled posts about her sister are irresponsible. She’s basically encouraging people to attack her when she knows Jamie and her children have been getting death threats.



She didnt have the power to stop the conservatorship but it sounds like she wasnt doing anything to help Britney either. I thought it was telling that Britney had no idea that she could petition to end the conservatorship. I think the family ( including JL) knew and never told her. If she wanted to help, she also couldve consulted an attorney on Britney's behalf to get advice. Instead, she kept quiet and kept riding the gravy train.

Lets be real, the only reason JL even has a "career" is because of her sister. She used that connection to get everything shes doing now. I dont know what her husband does but their brother Bryan also  "works for Britney"....whatever that means. I can see why Britney is upset. 

Of course, this doesnt justify the death threats to her children or their family.


----------



## prettyprincess

caramelize126 said:


> She didnt have the power to stop the conservatorship but it sounds like she wasnt doing anything to help Britney either. I thought it was telling that Britney had no idea that she could petition to end the conservatorship. I think the family ( including JL) knew and never told her. If she wanted to help, she also couldve consulted an attorney on Britney's behalf to get advice. Instead, she kept quiet and kept riding the gravy train.
> 
> Lets be real, the only reason JL even has a "career" is because of her sister. She used that connection to get everything shes doing now. I dont know what her husband does but their brother Bryan also  "works for Britney"....whatever that means. I can see why Britney is upset.
> 
> Of course, this doesnt justify the death threats to her children or their family.


A whole slew of medical and legal professionals agreed that Britney should be in a conservatorship, you actually think JL is going to have a say in the matter? You don’t know if she “kept quiet.” I doubt you can consult an attorney on someone else’s case and maybe JL didn’t think anything could be done. Not being shady, but they don’t seem like a highly educated bunch.

As for “having a career bc of Britney,” I never understood people using this as an insult. If you could help your siblings be more successful, you would. JL was like 11 when she was pushed into show business. I doubt anything in her life was her choice. I’ve read horrible stories (which I hope are untrue) about alleged child abuse she faced as a child star so I’m sure if she could go back in time she’d avoid that “connection.”

All I’m saying is that it’s irresponsible for Britney to exacerbate the hate going to her sister.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jamie Lynn is as bad as the others in Britney's family.

She already had some say over Brit's finances after being named a trustee in 2018.

In August 2020, while Britney was pushing back on her father’s control of her conservatorship, Jamie Lynn also applied to become a trustee of Britney’s entire estate, which means she could potentially oversee all of the “Toxic” singer’s assets.  In the same month she asked for control of money stored in a trust fund set up for Britney's children.

She requested the money be moved into accounts for which she is the custodian, asking that all the assets of the SJB Revocable Trust be moved into one or more accounts with Fidelity Brokerage Services, which she controls.

Her brother Bryan isn't exempt from the criticism either.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> How can it be lack of budget?
> 
> She lives in a mansion, vacations in nice places and drives an expensive car. Do you suppose she doesn't have enough money for the hairdresser?
> 
> Even is she doesn't have enough money for the hairdresser, maybe the BF can gift her a visit for new extensions.


In one of her videos she said that she wasn’t provided sufficient budget for hair, massage, etc.


----------



## limom

There was footage of Britney driving a white sedan yesterday.
Wasn’t it alleged that she was no longer allowed to drive?
Imo, there has been unreliable reporting from the press.


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Jamie Lynn is as bad as the others in Britney's family.
> 
> She already had some say over Brit's finances after being named a trustee in 2018.
> 
> In August 2020, while Britney was pushing back on her father’s control of her conservatorship, Jamie Lynn also applied to become a trustee of Britney’s entire estate, which means she could potentially oversee all of the “Toxic” singer’s assets.  In the same month she asked for control of money stored in a trust fund set up for Britney's children.
> 
> She requested the money be moved into accounts for which she is the custodian, asking that all the assets of the SJB Revocable Trust be moved into one or more accounts with Fidelity Brokerage Services, which she controls.
> 
> Her brother Bryan isn't exempt from the criticism either.


they probably convinced themselves that that was for Britney's own good and/or that they were entitled to whatever they were "paid"
Money can really bring out the worst in people


----------



## sdkitty

Looks like she has a good attorney - finally someone representing her interests
Britney Spears' Lawyer 'Aggressively' Moving To Remove Father As Conservator | HuffPost


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> There was footage of Britney driving a white sedan yesterday.
> Wasn’t it alleged that she was no longer allowed to drive?
> Imo, there has been unreliable reporting from the press.



She wasn’t allowed to drive back at the time of her breakdown. That was a long time ago. She isn’t a prisoner. She lives in her own mansion with her boyfriend and seems to do what she pleases for the most part. She travels. She goes out. She doesn’t have control over her money and that’s wrong.


----------



## Sferics

buzzytoes said:


> Not to mention she did a Disney music special in 2017 and performed Britney's songs.



She did what?!
How the...what kind of...*WHAT?!*


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> She wasn’t allowed to drive back at the time of her breakdown. That was a long time ago. She isn’t a prisoner. She lives in her own mansion with her boyfriend and seems to do what she pleases for the most part. She travels. She goes out. She doesn’t have control over her money and that’s wrong.


This makes sense.


----------



## Tivo

I’m so happy for Britney. I just know she’s finally going to be free.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> In one of her videos she said that she wasn’t provided sufficient budget for hair, massage, etc.


All this is speculation on my part, but if the BF lives there rent free (and it's a huge mansion with probably a once a week cleaning lady) plus Brit must get grocery money, so he may not pay for his food...

He should chip in and buy her some extension maintenance.  And a massage if she wants one.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I know Britney has a lot A list celebrities in her corner rooting for her and speaking out. One consistent thing you always hear about her is how nice she is. Anyway, I would love to know the backstory on her new lawyer Rosengart. He’s a prominent lawyer, yes, but did his camp reach out to her? Did a celebrity connect them? Who? How? Those stories always fascinate me especially in her case where the claims say she never could pick her own counsel until now.


----------



## Sferics

meluvs2shop said:


> Those stories always fascinate me


BTW:
I wonder who will play her character in the series or film someone will make...


----------



## pukasonqo

Time magazine has a positive article about Britney and her influence in music








						Britney Spears’ Pop Legacy Goes Way Beyond Her Music
					

If the Britney Spears catalog turns out to be complete as it stands today, how will we look back on her career?




					time.com


----------



## Bronxlady

Britney has only recently been permitted to drive.  She also had been kept on an allowance even while others were making hundreds of thousands of dollars off of her.  I really hope her new attorney can get the conservatorship ended.


----------



## buzzytoes

prettyprincess said:


> So she was involved in a tribute special to her sister, I don’t see why that’s a big deal. Multiple articles came out and said that Jamie Lynn was the only one not on Britney’s payroll. Also, I read an article saying she was only a trustee to Britney’s estate in case of her death. No one knows the full story and whatever it is, it doesn’t justify getting death threats from a bunch of rabid keyboard warriors. Honestly, some of the comments directed at her children were sickening.


Britney straight up said she didn't appreciate her sister singing her songs at the tribute. It doesn't justify anyone making death threats, but Jamie made her bed so if her sister is pissed at her now, she needs to lay in it. I also don't see it as irresponsible for her to voice her hurt about someone who has wronged her. Jamie couldn't have single handedly ended the conservatorship, but with the way Britney is acting, she hasn't done anything to help the situation either. At the very least she could have been an ear for Britney to vent to, but clearly that hasn't happened.


----------



## highrider9o9

prettyprincess said:


> So she was involved in a tribute special to her sister, I don’t see why that’s a big deal. Multiple articles came out and said that Jamie Lynn was the only one not on Britney’s payroll. Also, I read an article saying she was only a trustee to Britney’s estate in case of her death. No one knows the full story and whatever it is, it doesn’t justify getting death threats from a bunch of rabid keyboard warriors. Honestly, some of the comments directed at her children were sickening.



Sources are now reporting that JL was still charging airfare and other expenses to britney. The $1 million condo that JL claims as her vacation home has now been revealed that it was reportedly paid with Britney's money as well. She's benefitted as much as everyone else.


----------



## highrider9o9

prettyprincess said:


> A whole slew of medical and legal professionals agreed that Britney should be in a conservatorship, you actually think JL is going to have a say in the matter? You don’t know if she “kept quiet.” I doubt you can consult an attorney on someone else’s case and maybe JL didn’t think anything could be done. Not being shady, but they don’t seem like a highly educated bunch.
> 
> As for “having a career bc of Britney,” I never understood people using this as an insult. If you could help your siblings be more successful, you would. JL was like 11 when she was pushed into show business. I doubt anything in her life was her choice. I’ve read horrible stories (which I hope are untrue) about alleged child abuse she faced as a child star so I’m sure if she could go back in time she’d avoid that “connection.”
> 
> All I’m saying is that it’s irresponsible for Britney to exacerbate the hate going to her sister.




Once again, I would encourage some of you to do a little research before posting, Britney's doctor refused to diagnose her with anything, the conservatorship was put into place without a formal diagnosis in place, which is one of the things her new attorney is supposedly looking into as well. There has been speculation for years questioning the legality of the conservatorship in the first place. Her father basically had to shop for a doctor to finally get a "diagnosis" in place later on.


----------



## prettyprincess

highrider9o9 said:


> Once again, I would encourage some of you to do a little research before posting, Britney's doctor refused to diagnose her with anything, the conservatorship was put into place without a formal diagnosis in place, which is one of the things her new attorney is supposedly looking into as well. There has been speculation for years questioning the legality of the conservatorship in the first place. Her father basically had to shop for a doctor to finally get a "diagnosis" in place later on.


You don’t know that, you can’t know that. You’re speculating. What we do know is that she was abusing drugs and alcohol and having a serious mental health crises when the conservatorship was put into place. Does she still need it 13 years later? That’s not for us to decide.

It’s interesting, when celebrities die, or almost die, from drug abuse people always say why didn’t anyone in their inner circle step in. Elvis, Whitney, Michael, Amy Whinehouse, Demi, etc. I think for Britney, it saved her life and I’m glad they did. I hope the court does what’s best for her now.


----------



## highrider9o9

prettyprincess said:


> You don’t know that, you can’t know that. You’re speculating. What we do know is that she was abusing drugs and alcohol and having a serious mental health crises when the conservatorship was put into place. Does she still need it 13 years later? That’s not for us to decide.
> 
> It’s interesting, when celebrities die, or almost die, from drug abuse people always say why didn’t anyone in their inner circle step in. Elvis, Whitney, Michael, Amy Whinehouse, Demi, etc. I think for Britney, it saved her life and I’m glad they did. I hope the court does what’s best for her now.



She was postpartum and partying every night with Paris Hilton, she wasn't shooting up heroin in a back alley. Stop insinuating that it was so much worse than it was.  We also don't know that she wouldn't have gotten it out of her system and moved on or gotten help on her own like thousands of other 20 somethings do. We do know that Lou Taylor had been stalking her based on evidence provided from attorneys (letters, voicemails) who she was in contact with before she was placed under the conservatorship, where Lou Taylor helped her father pursue. Im not speculating anything, I'm reiterating claims that have been made by people at the time, her boyfriend, assistant, etc.. 

Regardless of what happened then, today she deserves her freedom, and she certainly doesn't deserve to be paying the bills for everyone around her.


----------



## pixiejenna

highrider9o9 said:


> Once again, I would encourage some of you to do a little research before posting, Britney's doctor refused to diagnose her with anything, the conservatorship was put into place without a formal diagnosis in place, which is one of the things her new attorney is supposedly looking into as well. There has been speculation for years questioning the legality of the conservatorship in the first place. Her father basically had to shop for a doctor to finally get a "diagnosis" in place later on.



Shopping for a doctor for a diagnosis is what really gets me. I know a woman who had 4-5 psychologists diagnose her with borderline personality. She didn’t like the diagnosis so she kept going until she would find one who would diagnose her with bipolar. Borderline personality ment that she would have to actively work in BDT which she didn’t want to do. She would have to take responsibility for her actions then, now if she was bipolar she could blame it on being bipolar when she’s doing cr@p stuff to people. And she wanted someone who would prescribe her medication and all the previous doctors wouldn’t do it. Once she found a doctor who would give her the diagnosis she wanted and the medication she wanted she was magically all better after the first pill, because that’s how mood stabilizers work in her world. Everyone else it takes 4-6 weeks but she’s special and it worked after the first pill. Doctor shopping is a thing and sadly if you look hard enough someone will eventually give you what you want.


----------



## prettyprincess

highrider9o9 said:


> She was postpartum and partying every night with Paris Hilton, she wasn't shooting up heroin in a back alley. Stop insinuating that it was so much worse than it was.  We also don't know that she wouldn't have gotten it out of her system and moved on or gotten help on her own like thousands of other 20 somethings do. We do know that Lou Taylor had been stalking her based on evidence provided from attorneys (letters, voicemails) who she was in contact with before she was placed under the conservatorship, where Lou Taylor helped her father pursue. Im not speculating anything, I'm reiterating claims that have been made by people at the time, her boyfriend, assistant, etc..
> 
> Regardless of what happened then, today she deserves her freedom, and she certainly doesn't deserve to be paying the bills for everyone around her.


Im not insinuating anything, her drug use was bad enough to lose custody of her children. According to the New Yorker she was using cocaine, Molly, and alcohol. It also says that she lost custody of her children bc “The judge in the custody hearing, who had cited Spears’s “habitual, frequent uses of controlled substances and alcohol.” 
I don’t care if she was 20-something, when you have children that behavior is not ok.


----------



## sdkitty

if we believe this report from Fox News, JL has enjoyed having a very nice condo thanks to her sister's hard work
Britney Spears bought Florida condo used by sister Jamie Lynn despite claim she's received no monetary support (msn.com)


----------



## pixiejenna

Britney posted a pic on IG she's topless and covering her chest with her hands outside. I wonder how long it will stay up. It makes me worry/wonder about her mental state. I feel like she should still be very guarded on what she posts until some sort of resolution is made on her  conservatorship. Posting a lot risqué pictures may hurt her case.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> Britney posted a pic on IG she's topless and covering her chest with her hands outside. I wonder how long it will stay up. It makes me worry/wonder about her mental state. I feel like she should still be very guarded on what she posts until some sort of resolution is made on her  conservatorship. Posting a lot risqué pictures may hurt her case.



Found it. IMO Britney has never had any common sense so it doesn’t surprise me. Fortunately the bar is so low for celebrities these days I’m sure her fans are already lauding the photo as being “empowering” or some such nonsense. I doubt it will affect her case.


----------



## limom

She is so child like. Although, if someone was never given the opportunity to grow, how can she be blamed?
As far as her diagnosis, it is not an exact science and a diagnostic is not necessarily fixed.
I can see someone like Britney having multiple diagnosis. Nobody get 5150 twice for no reason at all.
She could have had a psychotic episode due to drug abuse and/or childbirths.
Who knows?
When she is interviewed, she seems so uncomfortable and anxious at times… and soft hearted.


----------



## buzzytoes

limom said:


> She is so child like. Although, if someone was never given the opportunity to grow, how can she be blamed?
> As far as her diagnosis, it is not an exact science and a diagnostic is not necessarily fixed.
> I can see someone like Britney having multiple diagnosis. Nobody get 5150 twice for no reason at all.
> She could have had a psychotic episode due to drug abuse and/or childbirths.
> Who knows?
> When she is interviewed, she seems so uncomfortable and anxious at times… and soft hearted.


I'm sure she's got a case of Arrested Development, just like many child stars do. If you are never allowed to actually be a child and experience normal milestones then you have no idea how to be a proper adult.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ugh, the topless pics are exactly what she shouldn’t do right now.


----------



## MCF

pixiejenna said:


> Shopping for a doctor for a diagnosis is what really gets me. I know a woman who had 4-5 psychologists diagnose her with borderline personality. She didn’t like the diagnosis so she kept going until she would find one who would diagnose her with bipolar. Borderline personality ment that she would have to actively work in BDT which she didn’t want to do. She would have to take responsibility for her actions then, now if she was bipolar she could blame it on being bipolar when she’s doing cr@p stuff to people. And she wanted someone who would prescribe her medication and all the previous doctors wouldn’t do it. Once she found a doctor who would give her the diagnosis she wanted and the medication she wanted she was magically all better after the first pill, because that’s how mood stabilizers work in her world. Everyone else it takes 4-6 weeks but she’s special and it worked after the first pill. Doctor shopping is a thing and sadly if you look hard enough someone will eventually give you what you want.


This is another reason why getting treatment for mental disorders is so hard. Some people want to get help but will only accept certain diagnosis, others will get the wrong diagnosis and never recover to the level they should, and others keep going from doctor to doctor trying to figure out what is wrong and what to do about it. It's all very sad and frustrating especially if you are the one that is suffering. You want to get help but only have so much energy and clarity to know if you're getting the help you need.


----------



## highrider9o9

lanasyogamama said:


> Ugh, the topless pics are exactly what she shouldn’t do right now.




Theres still a lot of question around how much control she had over her social media. Clearly she has more now than before, but there are still people from her inner circle that say that her team still has final approval and access. Regardless if its her or not, I don't think posting pictures on instagram is any justification of whether or not she deserves freedom.


----------



## highrider9o9

Her new lawyer officially put in the petition to remove her father and put in a forensic accountant as her conservator until it is terminated. Her lawyer has also brought forth concerns to the judge about significant misuse of her funds. He cited reports of her earnings over the last decade which are substantial and much more excessive than those of her peers, but her total net worth is much lower. It's been a concern for a long time that here has been misuse of her money and her estate.


----------



## highrider9o9

prettyprincess said:


> Im not insinuating anything, her drug use was bad enough to lose custody of her children. According to the New Yorker she was using cocaine, Molly, and alcohol. It also says that she lost custody of her children bc “The judge in the custody hearing, who had cited Spears’s “habitual, frequent uses of controlled substances and alcohol.”
> I don’t care if she was 20-something, when you have children that behavior is not ok.



We weren't talking about losing her children, we were talking about the conservatorship. She was clearly in a place where she shouldn't have had full custody of her children, but she didn't need all of her freedoms striped away.



limom said:


> She is so child like. Although, if someone was never given the opportunity to grow, how can she be blamed?
> As far as her diagnosis, it is not an exact science and a diagnostic is not necessarily fixed.
> I can see someone like Britney having multiple diagnosis. Nobody get 5150 twice for no reason at all.
> She could have had a psychotic episode due to drug abuse and/or childbirths.
> Who knows?
> When she is interviewed, she seems so uncomfortable and anxious at times… and soft hearted.



Honestly I think part of that is because she has a handler breathing down her neck and making sure she says what's basically been pre-approved.


----------



## Jayne1

buzzytoes said:


> I'm sure she's got a case of Arrested Development, just like many child stars do. If you are never allowed to actually be a child and experience normal milestones then you have no idea how to be a proper adult.


But she did have a childhood, didn't she?  She might have gone on talent shows, but her fame didn't hit until she was about 16, is that right?

She does seem to have a case of arrested development, stuck around a 16 year old.  That's not a child though, is it.


----------



## highrider9o9

Jayne1 said:


> But she did have a childhood, didn't she?  She might have gone on talent shows, but her fame didn't hit until she was about 16, is that right?
> 
> She does seem to have a case of arrested development, stuck around a 16 year old.  That's not a child though, is it.



She was on the new mickey mouse club for a year or two with christina aguilera, justin timberlake and ryan gosling. she did one or two off broadway productions. She was signed at 14 or 15 to the label so really even though her music didn't come out until around 16/17, she was still working and recording for much of that time. Funny enough she was briefly apart of a spice girls-esque girl group but dropped out to go solo.


----------



## Jayne1

highrider9o9 said:


> She was on the new mickey mouse club for a year or two with christina aguilera, justin timberlake and ryan gosling. she did one or two off broadway productions. She was signed at 14 or 15 to the label so really even though her music didn't come out until around 16/17, she was still working and recording for much of that time. Funny enough she was briefly apart of a spice girls-esque girl group but dropped out to go solo.


Right, I forgot about that. Being much older, Mickey Mouse wasn’t an interest. 

Aguilera, Timberlake and Ryan Gosling don’t seem to be stuck in their mid-teens. Funny how that happens.


----------



## prettyprincess

highrider9o9 said:


> We weren't talking about losing her children, we were talking about the conservatorship. She was clearly in a place where she shouldn't have had full custody of her children, but she didn't need all of her freedoms striped away.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I think part of that is because she has a handler breathing down her neck and making sure she says what's basically been pre-approved.



Something was seriously wrong though. I’ve recently watched a few episodes of that reality show she did with Kevin, and it was painful to watch. She’s manic throughout the entire series.

She shouldn’t have all her rights stripped away, but there’s more to the story than the present narrative.


----------



## highrider9o9

Jayne1 said:


> Right, I forgot about that. Being much older, Mickey Mouse wasn’t an interest.
> 
> Aguilera, Timberlake and Ryan Gosling don’t seem to be stuck in their mid-teens. Funny how that happens.



Probably a multitude of things. She was much more famous and publicized than the others. Aguilera never quite reached the level of fame Britney had. Gosling didn't become a household name until the mid 2000's when he starred in the notebook and you could argue that timberlake was as famous, but he never had the media scrutiny or the obsessed paparazzi that she had. I was a young teenager during that time and I just remember seeing videos of her not even being able to pull her car through a drive through because there were dozens upon dozens of paparazzi just blocking her in, almost constantly. I also remember that there wasn't a week for years that went by that she wasn't front and center on a tabloid with (almost always) a ridiculous story behind it. She also had kids and was "married" twice much earlier than the other three. For most of her life she also fronted the bill for her entire family, even as she went into her 20's she was paying her parents bills, they were living in a house she bought them, her brother was living in an apartment she bought him, she was paying for her dad to go to rehab. The woman has been paying most if not all of their bills her entire life.


----------



## highrider9o9

prettyprincess said:


> Something was seriously wrong though. I’ve recently watched a few episodes of that reality show she did with Kevin, and it was painful to watch. She’s manic throughout the entire series.
> 
> She shouldn’t have all her rights stripped away, but there’s more to the story than the present narrative.



Ok, please don't make a diagnosis on anyone unless your a licensed professional, that's irresponsible. On top of that, you can't make a diagnosis based on a reality show that's been cut and edited, otherwise I'm not sure there would be a real housewife not in a padded cell somewhere. She needed help, she didn't need a conservatorship.


----------



## limom

She has a chance to regain control of her life right now. So let see how it all plays out.
I believe that a lot of the free Britney tribe while well intentioned are not very familiar with severe mental illness. 
And it is also unfair to compare her with her peers either. Her drama has been playing for all to see but she is hardly alone in her troubles, imho.
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/07/14/...lick&pgtype=Article&variant=show&is_new=false


----------



## prettyprincess

highrider9o9 said:


> Ok, please don't make a diagnosis on anyone unless your a licensed professional, that's irresponsible. On top of that, you can't make a diagnosis based on a reality show that's been cut and edited, otherwise I'm not sure there would be a real housewife not in a padded cell somewhere. She needed help, she didn't need a conservatorship.


It’s also irresponsible that you’ve  determined that she didn’t need a conservatorship, when a team of medical professionals and judges did.


----------



## Annawakes

I hope the forensic accountant follows all the paper trails and nails everyone who have been living off her money all these years.


----------



## Swanky

highrider9o9 said:


> Ok, please don't make a diagnosis on anyone unless your a licensed professional, that's irresponsible. On top of that, you can't make a diagnosis based on a reality show that's been cut and edited, otherwise I'm not sure there would be a real housewife not in a padded cell somewhere. She needed help, she didn't need a conservatorship.



Actually, this is a GOSSIP forum, not a medical advice website, so with all due respect, use the Ignore User function instead of attempting to moderate others.


----------



## Tivo

prettyprincess said:


> It’s also irresponsible that you’ve  determined that she didn’t need a conservatorship, when a team of medical professionals and judges did.


Everybody has a price…including medical professionals and judges. How does most of Hollywood get their prescription drugs? This desire by some to just assume Britney is crazy and all the MEN trying to run her life are a altruistic and protecting her from herself is so frustrating. NOBODY is altruistic! Especially people in Hollywood circles. If Jamie Spears wanted to find “professionals” to co-sign his BS and look the other way, there is no shortage of morally corrupt, willing participants.


----------



## Tivo

Britney Spears’ Doctors Back Effort to Boot Father Jamie Spears From Conservatorship, Per New Legal Doc
					

The legal battle over Britney Spears’ 13-year-old conservatorship continues, as efforts to remove the singer’s father, Jamie Spears, are ramping up. According to new legal docs, the pop…




					www.google.com
				



My, my! Suddenly the medical professionals are against Jamie Spears…


----------



## prettyprincess

Tivo said:


> Everybody has a price…including medical professionals and judges. How does most of Hollywood get their prescription drugs? This desire by some to just assume Britney is crazy and all the MEN trying to run her life are a altruistic and protecting her from herself is so frustrating. NOBODY is altruistic! Especially people in Hollywood circles. If Jamie Spears wanted to find “professionals” to co-sign his BS and look the other way, there is no shortage of morally corrupt, willing participants.


So this is all a conspiracy with multiple people colluding to keep her conserved? Sure. Let’s go with that and ignore that something was so seriously wrong with her that the courts awarded Kevin full custody then 70%.  
Also, why hasn’t her new lawyer filed to end the conservatorship and why has Britney asked Jodi to stay on?


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> Everybody has a price…including medical professionals and judges. How does most of Hollywood get their prescription drugs? This desire by some to just assume Britney is crazy and all the MEN trying to run her life are a altruistic and protecting her from herself is so frustrating. NOBODY is altruistic! Especially people in Hollywood circles. If Jamie Spears wanted to find “professionals” to co-sign his BS and look the other way, there is no shortage of morally corrupt, willing participants.


yep, look what jeffrey epstein got away with for years


----------



## buzzytoes

Jayne1 said:


> Right, I forgot about that. Being much older, Mickey Mouse wasn’t an interest.
> 
> Aguilera, Timberlake and Ryan Gosling don’t seem to be stuck in their mid-teens. Funny how that happens.



I think a lot of it has to do with parenting also. If your parents see you as a cash cow, they will keep you working and not care about your development. If you have parents who actually love you as a parent should, they are likely to do everything they can to keep making sure you have a relatively normal childhood.


----------



## buzzytoes

prettyprincess said:


> So this is all a conspiracy with multiple people colluding to keep her conserved? Sure. Let’s go with that and ignore that something was so seriously wrong with her that the courts awarded Kevin full custody then 70%.
> Also, why hasn’t her new lawyer filed to end the conservatorship and why has Britney asked Jodi to stay on?


He has filed to end it, and got the hearing date moved up from December to September. I don't think anyone disputes she needed the conservatorship at the time it went into effect. The question is has she needed it for the 13 years it has continued to be in place? I have no doubt she still needs mental health care, but it's not going to do her any good if she isn't allowed to pick her own care providers. Keeping someone working instead of focusing on their health should be a crime all in itself. If they are so concerned about her, why has she been working this entire time instead of taking time to heal completely? Because that wouldn't bring in any money and her father would have to get a real job.


----------



## prettyprincess

buzzytoes said:


> He has filed to end it, and got the hearing date moved up from December to September. I don't think anyone disputes she needed the conservatorship at the time it went into effect. The question is has she needed it for the 13 years it has continued to be in place? I have no doubt she still needs mental health care, but it's not going to do her any good if she isn't allowed to pick her own care providers. Keeping someone working instead of focusing on their health should be a crime all in itself. If they are so concerned about her, why has she been working this entire time instead of taking time to heal completely? Because that wouldn't bring in any money and her father would have to get a real job.


I think he filed to have Jamie removed, but not to end the conservatorship. I would imagine they had her working so that she had some semblance of structure and routine. She also has an estate to take care of and child support to pay. I’m not defending her dad bc I don’t know the full story, but taking care of someone who has a mental illness IS a full time job. It’s stressful, it’s messy, and it can be incredibly disruptive. The person they want in his place will probably be paid the same amount, if not more. But maybe it’s best to have an outsider do the job.


----------



## Tivo

prettyprincess said:


> I think he filed to have Jamie removed, but not to end the conservatorship. I would imagine they had her working so that she had some semblance of structure and routine. She also has an estate to take care of and child support to pay. I’m not defending her dad bc I don’t know the full story, but taking care of someone who has a mental illness IS a full time job. It’s stressful, it’s messy, and it can be incredibly disruptive. The person they want in his place will probably be paid the same amount, if not more. But maybe it’s best to have an outsider do the job.


I don’t think alcoholics should be in charge of anyone’s affairs.


----------



## sdkitty

prettyprincess said:


> I think he filed to have Jamie removed, but not to end the conservatorship. I would imagine they had her working so that she had some semblance of structure and routine. She also has an estate to take care of and child support to pay. I’m not defending her dad bc I don’t know the full story, but taking care of someone who has a mental illness IS a full time job. It’s stressful, it’s messy, and it can be incredibly disruptive. The person they want in his place will probably be paid the same amount, if not more. But maybe it’s best to have an outsider do the job.


ha...she had structure and routine and she made a Lot of money for them


----------



## limom

Britney could need to be in a conservatorship and her father can abuse her financially. Those two facts do not need to be separate from one another.
As far as choosing her providers? Why not?
I do and they all get on my nerves after a while. Go at it Brit


----------



## highrider9o9

prettyprincess said:


> I think he filed to have Jamie removed, but not to end the conservatorship. I would imagine they had her working so that she had some semblance of structure and routine. She also has an estate to take care of and child support to pay. I’m not defending her dad bc I don’t know the full story, but taking care of someone who has a mental illness IS a full time job. It’s stressful, it’s messy, and it can be incredibly disruptive. The person they want in his place will probably be paid the same amount, if not more. But maybe it’s best to have an outsider do the job.




He filed to have a forensic accountant put in place to determine discrepancies in her earnings and net worth before the conservatorship is terminated. She has a separate conservatorship of self, which Montgomery is over. Her dad didn't take care of her he just forced her to work. She didn't work a 9-5 monday through friday, she worked 16 hours a day, labor indusive work for most of the year. You mentioned before a team of doctors and judges, that wasn't the case, her father and Lou Taylor filed an emergency conservatorship, which was approved by one judge Reva Goetz, with no formal medical diagnosis in place, hence the emergency part. That Judge today has now profited along with former co-conservator Lawyer Andrew Wallet as they hold seminars and what not on the importance and how to put people in conservatorships. Smells like corruption to me.


----------



## highrider9o9

Swanky said:


> Actually, this is a GOSSIP forum, not a medical advice website, so with all due respect, use the Ignore User function instead of attempting to moderate others.



Well, respectfully Gossip forum or not, Mental health isn't Gossip. It's irresponsible to make accusations like that given the current problems we see with mental health in this country.

and to your point your' right, this isn't a medical advice website, so members should not be giving out diagnosis, so its a little odd that your'e letting that slide.


----------



## Swanky

No one is diagnosing, she’s not seeking medical advice here. People may speculate and discuss all they want. If you don’t like that, then kindly don’t read the discussion. But we’re not going to allow members to moderate each other. 


highrider9o9 said:


> Well, respectfully Gossip forum or not, Mental health isn't Gossip. It's irresponsible to make accusations like that given the current problems we see with mental health in this country.
> 
> and to your point your' right, this isn't a medical advice website, so members should not be giving out diagnosis, so its a little odd that your'e letting that slide.


----------



## buzzytoes

prettyprincess said:


> I think he filed to have Jamie removed, but not to end the conservatorship. I would imagine they had her working so that she had some semblance of structure and routine. She also has an estate to take care of and child support to pay. I’m not defending her dad bc I don’t know the full story, but taking care of someone who has a mental illness IS a full time job. It’s stressful, it’s messy, and it can be incredibly disruptive. The person they want in his place will probably be paid the same amount, if not more. But maybe it’s best to have an outsider do the job.


If they really had her best interests at heart they would have sold her "estate" and gotten her out of the spotlight. Unless you mean her finances, in which case it's totally up to her what she does with that money and has no responsibility to remain rich. You can have structure without being famous. Keeping someone in the spotlight while they are having a mental breakdown is abhorrent. Honestly she probably could have moved home and opened a dance studio and she would have been perfectly happy, but who knows. If 13 years have passed and she is no better able to take care of herself than she was in 2008, then clearly there is something wrong with how the Conservatorship is working.


----------



## pixiejenna

Annawakes said:


> I hope the forensic accountant follows all the paper trails and nails everyone who have been living off her money all these years.



I’m also interested in seeing where the millions that she’s made over the years since the conservatorship started went. I hope those who have stolen from her are formally charged.


----------



## bag-mania

She posted another topless shot on Instagram earlier this week.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> I’m also interested in seeing where the millions that she’s made over the years since the conservatorship started went. I hope those who have stolen from her are formally charged.


kinda seems like a form of enslavement


----------



## Jayne1

I read the strangest thing. Her BF is on the payroll? What if he's a spy?  lol.

Either way, as I said before, if he's on the payroll, he's earning a paycheque and should pay for her hair extensions so people don't criticize her.


----------



## Sferics

bag-mania said:


> She posted another topless shot on Instagram earlier this week.


So and...?
Although I don't like the aesthetics of the specific pics and the videos, nothing wrong with posts like that.


----------



## bag-mania

Sferics said:


> So and...?
> Although I don't like the aesthetics of the specific pics and the videos, nothing wrong with posts like that.



This is a gossip thread and she’s a celebrity who posted her latest topless pic. Posting about it is no different as when Kim K or any other does it.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> This is a gossip thread and she’s a celebrity who posted her latest topless pic. Posting about it is no different as when Kim K or any other does it.


I do think at this time while her attorney is working to get her freedom, it might be wise to tone down the social media posts/pics....don't the the other side any ammo to say you're "crazy"


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> I do think at this time while her attorney is working to get her freedom, it might be wise to tone down the social media posts/pics....don't the the other side any ammo to say you're "crazy"



Or even give them any ammo to question her judgment.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Or even give them any ammo to question her judgment.


right.....she could lay low for now and later do what she wants


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I do think at this time while her attorney is working to get her freedom, it might be wise to tone down the social media posts/pics....don't the the other side any ammo to say you're "crazy"





bag-mania said:


> Or even give them any ammo to question her judgment.


Exactly.


----------



## Sferics

bag-mania said:


> Posting about it is no different as when Kim K or any other does it.


This is what I meant.


----------



## Sferics

But if we think this is "ammo" for judging her "crazy", don't we low-key judge her the same?


----------



## chicinthecity777

bag-mania said:


> Posting about it is no different as when Kim K or any other does it.


So why would this be some sign of her being "crazy" like some posts are suggesting?


----------



## bag-mania

Sferics said:


> But if we think this is "ammo" for judging her "crazy", don't we low-key judge her the same?



We may, but that doesn’t matter. No one here is determining her fate.




chicinthecity777 said:


> So why would this be some sign of her being "crazy" like some posts are suggesting?



I questioned her judgment and I still do. If you had a court case pending and you knew it would decide whether you were competent to make your own decisions regarding your money, wouldn’t you want to show the court and all involved you were taking it seriously? Posting photos of herself holding her boobs 4 times in a week does not scream good judgment for a nearly 40-year-old woman in her situation. Even her fans are getting weirded out by it.









						Britney Spears’ fourth topless shot stirs fan concern
					

“Something suspicious is going on.”




					www.google.com


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> We may, but that doesn’t matter. No one here is determining her fate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I questioned her judgment and I still do. If you had a court case pending and you knew it would decide whether you were competent to make your own decisions regarding your money, wouldn’t you want to show the court and all involved you were taking it seriously? Posting photos of herself holding her boobs 4 times in a week does not scream good judgment for a nearly 40-year-old woman in her situation. Even her fans are getting weirded out by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears’ fourth topless shot stirs fan concern
> 
> 
> “Something suspicious is going on.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


and I don't think she needs to post these things to keep her career going....you'd think her attorney would be advising her to keep it low-key right now


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> and I don't think she needs to post these things to keep her career going....you'd think her attorney would be advising her to keep it low-key right now



I don’t think it was to keep her career going. I don’t know why she’s doing it. Her boyfriend is the photographer and I assume they are doing it together for fun and attention. 

Her lawyer can be forgiven for not anticipating something like this. How could he?


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I don’t think it was to keep her career going. I don’t know why she’s doing it. Her boyfriend is the photographer and I assume they are doing it together for fun and attention.
> 
> Her lawyer can be forgiven for not anticipating something like this. How could he?


we don't know if he advised her on this stuff but hopefully he has now.  as far as the boyfriend, I'm not impressed.  but you're allowed to make poor choices in boyfriends and not be under a conservatorship.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> we don't know if he advised her on this stuff but hopefully he has now.  as far as the boyfriend, I'm not impressed.  *but you're allowed to make poor choices in boyfriends and not be under a conservatorship.*



Women do it every day.


----------



## chicinthecity777

bag-mania said:


> I questioned her judgment and I still do. If you had a court case pending and you knew it would decide whether you were competent to make your own decisions regarding your money, wouldn’t you want to show the court and all involved you were taking it seriously? Posting photos of herself holding her boobs 4 times in a week does not scream good judgment for a nearly 40-year-old woman in her situation. Even her fans are getting weirded out by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears’ fourth topless shot stirs fan concern
> 
> 
> “Something suspicious is going on.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


I disagree. I don't believe it has anything to do with her ability to look after herself. Many celebrities posed photos like hers and none were under conservatorship.


----------



## chicinthecity777

sdkitty said:


> but you're allowed to make poor choices in boyfriends and not be under a conservatorship.


That's the whole point. It's her life and her mistakes to make! We may as well put 80% female population under conservatorship if bad judgement of boyfriend choice is the reason!


----------



## bag-mania

chicinthecity777 said:


> I disagree. I don't believe it has anything to do with her ability to look after herself. Many celebrities posed photos like hers and none were under conservatorship.



Yes, but none of them are trying desperately to get out of a conservatorship. Common sense would tell you to put your best face forward if someone else was deciding your fate and you want to convince them you can conduct your own business. 

She should be looking out for her own best interests and multiple topless shots isn't showing that.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Yes, but none of them are trying desperately to get out of a conservatorship. Common sense would tell you to put your best face forward if someone else was deciding your fate and you want to convince them you can conduct your own business.
> 
> She should be looking out for her own best interests and multiple topless shots isn't showing that.


agree, she should keep a low profile until her lawyer gets her business settled, then she can pose all she likes


----------



## pixiejenna

I also am in the camp of this is not the best choice for her to be posting multiple top less pictures of herself on social media. The difference between her doing this and Kim K doing it is Kim K isn’t in the middle of a huge legal battle were she’s currently seeking to gain her independence and freedom and Britney is. As wrongfully as she has been treated and abused mentally, physically, and financially the past 13 years this will absolutely be used by her father’s lawyer as ammunition as to why she needs to be controlled to the extent she is. She is literally in the beginning stages of what I would expect to be a fairly lengthy process. ITA the best thing to do is lay low until you have finished up everything legally and then if you want to go wild fine.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> Yes, but none of them are trying desperately to get out of a conservatorship. Common sense would tell you to put your best face forward if someone else was deciding your fate and you want to convince them you can conduct your own business.
> 
> She should be looking out for her own best interests and multiple topless shots isn't showing that.


Yes, it's like when celebs go to court wearing a suit and glasses, with their hair slicked back to communicate to the court that they're not guilty.

It would be Brit's way of communicating that she's able to make her own good decisions.


----------



## highrider9o9

pixiejenna said:


> I also am in the camp of this is not the best choice for her to be posting multiple top less pictures of herself on social media. The difference between her doing this and Kim K doing it is Kim K isn’t in the middle of a huge legal battle were she’s currently seeking to gain her independence and freedom and Britney is. As wrongfully as she has been treated and abused mentally, physically, and financially the past 13 years this will absolutely be used by her father’s lawyer as ammunition as to why she needs to be controlled to the extent she is. She is literally in the beginning stages of what I would expect to be a fairly lengthy process. ITA the best thing to do is lay low until you have finished up everything legally and then if you want to go wild fine.




Agree with what you said. I can't help but wonder and maybe I'm going off the deep end a little here, but here team and conservators still have access to all her social media and have been known to post pictures that were months old. Clearly she has more access than she had before, but I always think in the back of my mind if its really her or not.


----------



## megs0927

I believe Brit posted the topless pics. I think she asserts it as her “freedom.”  That would be fine once she’s out of the conservatorship. If you were on “probation” would you post something like this?? No. It’s common sense. Everyone is watching every single move she makes. Fair? Maybe not but it is what it is. As much as I want her to be ok I still don’t see this playing out well in the long term. Time will tell.

My heart aches for her.


----------



## m_ichele

Sexuality is nothing new with Britney. I don’t see how she’s scantily dressed and provocatively performing in the videos or shows during her conservatorship where she’s said she was MADE to work and perform is much different from her topless IG pictures. Her arms cover more than a skimpy bikini or some of her performance tops actually.  It’s ok for her to flash her barely covered boobs as long as she’s making them money but if she posts a pic of them on her IG it’s proof they’ll use against her she’s unstable? It’s total horse sh*t.


----------



## limom

It is only common sense to tone down the displays of sexuality on SM when one has to go to court for any reason. 
What is she thinking?


----------



## sdkitty

highrider9o9 said:


> Agree with what you said. I can't help but wonder and maybe I'm going off the deep end a little here, but here team and conservators still have access to all her social media and have been known to post pictures that were months old. Clearly she has more access than she had before, but I always think in the back of my mind if its really her or not.


seems some of her fans are thinking along the same lines
Britney Spears fans concerned after singer shares another topless post on Instagram (yahoo.com) 

Again, if she is doing this I hope her attorney can prevail upon her to stop for now


----------



## bag-mania

*BRITNEY SPEARS
I LOCKED MYSELF IN MY BATHROOM!!!
It's Weird, Entertaining And Maybe Alarming*
Britney Spears just told a long, bizarre story about getting locked in her bathroom in the middle of the night ... and it's eyebrow-raising for sure.
The pop star just shared her wild bathroom adventure, explaining how she got trapped in there in the first place and detailing the lengths to which she and others went to set her free.

Britney says she got distracted by some leftover coffee on a hunt for some face wash before realizing she was locked inside. She says her boyfriend, Sam Asghari, was fast asleep and she had to scream 4 times to wake him up.

When Sam's attempts to pick the lock failed, Britney says she was able to call security to come open the door ... but it sounds like they were asleep just like Sam.

Britney says another 45 minutes went by before she was finally freed, but only after drinking her stale coffee.









People are reacting in various ways to her post. The #FreeBritney camp thinks this is a metaphor for the 13-year conservatorship ... where she struggled to free herself. Others think it's a bizarre turn of events in the dead of night.









						Britney Spears Says She Locked Herself in Bathroom
					

Britney Spears says she locked herself in her own bathroom.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> *BRITNEY SPEARS
> I LOCKED MYSELF IN MY BATHROOM!!!
> It's Weird, Entertaining And Maybe Alarming*
> Britney Spears just told a long, bizarre story about getting locked in her bathroom in the middle of the night ... and it's eyebrow-raising for sure.
> The pop star just shared her wild bathroom adventure, explaining how she got trapped in there in the first place and detailing the lengths to which she and others went to set her free.
> 
> Britney says she got distracted by some leftover coffee on a hunt for some face wash before realizing she was locked inside. She says her boyfriend, Sam Asghari, was fast asleep and she had to scream 4 times to wake him up.
> 
> When Sam's attempts to pick the lock failed, Britney says she was able to call security to come open the door ... but it sounds like they were asleep just like Sam.
> 
> Britney says another 45 minutes went by before she was finally freed, but only after drinking her stale coffee.
> 
> View attachment 5155336
> View attachment 5155337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are reacting in various ways to her post. The #FreeBritney camp thinks this is a metaphor for the 13-year conservatorship ... where she struggled to free herself. Others think it's a bizarre turn of events in the dead of night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Says She Locked Herself in Bathroom
> 
> 
> Britney Spears says she locked herself in her own bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I think this is something she didn't need to share with the world.  Is her attorney advising her on these things?  Is she not listening to his advice?  is she trying to destroy her own case?  is someone else posting in her name?


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> I think this is something she didn't need to share with the world.  Is her attorney advising her on these things?  Is she not listening to his advice?  is she trying to destroy her own case?  is someone else posting in her name?



I have no doubt that it is her and it is her nature to blurt out whatever goes through her head. She acts on impulse. Her attorneys clearly prepped and advised her on how to behave and speak in court. What she does in her non-court time is up to her. She probably thought it would be funny to share the story with her fans but under the circumstances…


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I have no doubt that it is her and it is her nature to blurt out whatever goes through her head. She acts on impulse. Her attorneys clearly prepped and advised her on how to behave and speak in court. What she does in her non-court time is up to her. She probably thought it would be funny to share it with her fans but under the circumstances…


I think it would be more than appropriate for her attorneys to advise her on her social media posting


----------



## Jayne1

If you didn't know it was Brit posting this - how old would you estimate the writer was?


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> If you didn't know it was Brit posting this - how old would you estimate the writer was?



Under 20 for sure.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> If you didn't know it was Brit posting this - how old would you estimate the writer was?


well she's been controlled and used as a show pony all her life so this is what you get


----------



## highrider9o9

Jayne1 said:


> If you didn't know it was Brit posting this - how old would you estimate the writer was?




Not saying this is her or isn't her, but the "ghost writer" that was posting a lot of her content previously was in her early 20's and her name was casey something or other, so definitely still that Gen Z voice.


----------



## TC1

Her bathroom is probably twice the size of my condo...lol so I don't really see this as a tale of woe. Agreed someone should be proof reading her IG with a looming court battle


----------



## sdkitty

based on this, I'd say while her dad isn't rich-rich (billionaire), compared to "regular" people, he has made a lot of money off Britney.  
Britney’s Lawyer Just Revealed Exactly How Much Her Dad Has Made From ‘Controlling’ Her Life & Career (yahoo.com)


----------



## highrider9o9

sdkitty said:


> based on this, I'd say while her dad isn't rich-rich (billionaire), compared to "regular" people, he has made a lot of money off Britney.
> Britney’s Lawyer Just Revealed Exactly How Much Her Dad Has Made From ‘Controlling’ Her Life & Career (yahoo.com)



Absolutely Terrible. I get that conservators make money managing an estate, but the guy was basically making commission off his daughter then holding her money ransom, that's disgusting.


----------



## sdkitty

highrider9o9 said:


> Absolutely Terrible. I get that conservators make money managing an estate, but the guy was basically making commission off his daughter then holding her money ransom, that's disgusting.


and while he may have had her interest at heart at the very beginning I see no evidence that he is/was qualified to manage her money/career


----------



## highrider9o9

sdkitty said:


> and while he may have had her interest at heart at the very beginning I see no evidence that he is/was qualified to manage her money/career




I think at this point, the fact that he won't remove himself voluntary after her testimony, after her mom has come forward and expressed that she thinks he needs to be removed and her conservator of self Jodi Montgomery thinks its in Britney's best interest for him to be removed is very telling. I think he's also trying to avoid a full financial audit, which no doubt is going to expose definite misuse of her estate. I don't understand how anyone could think that he should stay in this role or have any role in her career/life at this point.









						Britney Spears’ Lawyer Alleged Jamie Spears Approved A $500,000 Payment From Her Estate And Wants Him Removed From The Conservatorship “Immediately”
					

Mathew Rosengart asked the court Thursday to immediately remove Jamie Spears from his role as conservator of Britney's estate and requested an audit of his financial dealings.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## Angel1988

I think it's Jamie's turn to be placed under a 5051 (don't remember the exact number), as it's not sane to use your own daughter like this....


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> based on this, I'd say while her dad isn't rich-rich (billionaire), compared to "regular" people, he has made a lot of money off Britney.
> Britney’s Lawyer Just Revealed Exactly How Much Her Dad Has Made From ‘Controlling’ Her Life & Career (yahoo.com)


From the article:
*“After her hospitalization, the California court placed Britney under a conservatorship, which gave Jamie and her attorney at the time, Andrew Wallet, full control over her assets. In March 2019, Wallet resigned as Britney’s co-conservator, which left Jamie as the sole conservator over Britney’s estate.”*

So the name of the person is Andrew Wallet?
Is the public being punked?
Whatever…At this point, this story is a non factor.


----------



## Sol Ryan

This is wild… Poor Brit. I hope she gets free of her dad soon.









						Britney Spears’ Personal Conservator Fights Back After Jamie Spears Alleges Singer Is ‘Mentally Sick’ and Needs Psychiatric Hold
					

Jamie Spears says that Britney Spears’ personal conservator, Jodi Montgomery, told him that his daughter is “mentally sick” and wanted to place her under a 5150 psychiatric hold. Now, in a st…




					variety.com


----------



## songan

He seems like a horrible person. I wish they had granted the conservator role to Britney's mom, all those years ago, instead of her dad.

"she [Lynne Spears] also cited an alleged physical altercation between Jamie and Britney’s two sons, Sean Preston Federline and Jayden James Federline, which led to a *restraining order* being granted in 2019. “Of the actions that solidified the failure of my daughter’s and Mr. Spears’ relationship, the physical altercation between Mr. Spears and the conservatee’s minor children, my grandchildren was perhaps the most appalling and inexcusable, and understandably destroyed whatever was left of a relationship between them,” Lynne Spears stated in the filing."









						Britney Spears’ New Lawyer Suggests Her Dad Dissipated Her Fortune
					

Britney Spears’ new lawyer is putting up a fight for his famous client, seeking to remove her father, Jamie Spears, from the conservatorship that she has been under since 2008. On Monday, the…




					variety.com


----------



## sdkitty

songan said:


> He seems like a horrible person. I wish they had granted the conservator role to Britney's mom, all those years ago, instead of her dad.
> 
> "she [Lynne Spears] also cited an alleged physical altercation between Jamie and Britney’s two sons, Sean Preston Federline and Jayden James Federline, which led to a *restraining order* being granted in 2019. “Of the actions that solidified the failure of my daughter’s and Mr. Spears’ relationship, the physical altercation between Mr. Spears and the conservatee’s minor children, my grandchildren was perhaps the most appalling and inexcusable, and understandably destroyed whatever was left of a relationship between them,” Lynne Spears stated in the filing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears’ New Lawyer Suggests Her Dad Dissipated Her Fortune
> 
> 
> Britney Spears’ new lawyer is putting up a fight for his famous client, seeking to remove her father, Jamie Spears, from the conservatorship that she has been under since 2008. On Monday, the…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


I'm so glad she has a good attorney representing her.  Julia Luis Dreyfus wouldn't have retained him if he wasn't excellent and obviously neither would Speilberg


----------



## pixiejenna

Of course Jamie wants to put Britney under a 5150 hold because it is easier to control her and he can find a way to prolong this. 

I do find it interesting that her moms choice of Jamie’s worst behavior was the physical violence towards her grandchildren. If he’s like this with the grandchildren I can only imagine how much worse he’s been with Britney. But the 20+ years of sponging off their daughter while forcing her to work and controlling every aspect of her life for half of her life not as bad. Or him being a alcoholic throwing her on repeated 5150 holds. Why the hell is someone who isn’t even sober making these kinds of decisions regarding her mental health when they themselves aren’t even in a good mental state?  

She posted on IG that she bought her first iPad and she was so excited to have one. I can’t imagine being a multi millionaire and never owning your own iPad.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Of course Jamie wants to put Britney under a 5150 hold because it is easier to control her and he can find a way to prolong this.
> 
> I do find it interesting that her moms choice of Jamie’s worst behavior was the physical violence towards her grandchildren. If he’s like this with the grandchildren I can only imagine how much worse he’s been with Britney. But the 20+ years of sponging off their daughter while forcing her to work and controlling every aspect of her life for half of her life not as bad. Or him being a alcoholic throwing her on repeated 5150 holds. Why the hell is someone who isn’t even sober making these kinds of decisions regarding her mental health when they themselves aren’t even in a good mental state?
> 
> She posted on IG that she bought her first iPad and she was so excited to have one. I can’t imagine being a multi millionaire and never owning your own iPad.


I know nothing about Jamie except that he is an alcoholic (or in recovery?)
As I said in another post I've seen nothing to indicate that he's qualified to manage huge sums of money


----------



## Tivo

sdkitty said:


> I know nothing about Jamie except that he is an alcoholic (or in recovery?)
> As I said in another post I've seen nothing to indicate that he's qualified to manage huge sums of money


I remember back in 2007 when Britney had her breakdown that guy Sam lefty who was her manager I thought he was the bad guy using her. And I still think that that was the case to this day. However, when Jamie spears stepped in I saw him as a hero at the time. I just assumed he loved his daughter and also she had been through so much it was nice to know her family was going to come and take care of her. But that’s an easy, low-hanging fruit assumption to make based off no information other than what I saw in pictures and heard through media reports. We all collectively breathed a sigh of relief and cognitive dissonance allowed us to believe Britney was finally going to be ok. 
Turns out looks can be deceiving and Britney was once again taken advantage of at her most vulnerable. It sounds like a horror story.


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> I remember back in 2007 when Britney had her breakdown that guy Sam lefty who was her manager I thought he was the bad guy using her. And I still think that that was the case to this day. However, when Jamie spears stepped in I saw him as a hero at the time. I just assumed he loved his daughter and also she had been through so much it was nice to know her family was going to come and take care of her. But that’s an easy, low-hanging fruit assumption to make based off no information other than what I saw in pictures and heard through media reports. We all collectively breathed a sigh of relief and cognitive dissonance allowed us to believe Britney was finally going to be ok.
> Turns out looks can be deceiving and Britney was once again taken advantage of at her most vulnerable. It sounds like a horror story.


I suppose it's possible that he started out with good intentions and then became greedy


----------



## Tivo

sdkitty said:


> I suppose it's possible that he started out with good intentions and then became greedy


I don’t believe he ever had good intentions. I think he said “Ain’t no way in hell I’mma let that girl squander all that gd money away. I’m taking charge of it and I’ll be damned if I let her touch it again.”

That’s who I think Jamie Spears is.


----------



## highrider9o9

Tivo said:


> I don’t believe he ever had good intentions. I think he said “Ain’t no way in hell I’mma let that girl squander all that gd money away. I’m taking charge of it and I’ll be damned if I let her touch it again.”
> 
> That’s who I think Jamie Spears is.




Kinda agree with this, she was his meal ticket. I've read (not sure how true this is, but wouldn't doubt considering the circumstances) that she was basically starting to cut them off too. Her dad was a "recovering" alcoholic, and kept trying to start all these businesses that kept failing. Apparently he still held a grudge against Britney when she wouldn't invest in his ice cream place in venice beach that went under.


----------



## sdkitty

highrider9o9 said:


> Kinda agree with this, she was his meal ticket. I've read (not sure how true this is, but wouldn't doubt considering the circumstances) that she was basically starting to cut them off too. Her dad was a "recovering" alcoholic, and kept trying to start all these businesses that kept failing. Apparently he still held a grudge against Britney when she wouldn't invest in his ice cream place in venice beach that went under.


gawd


----------



## pixiejenna

I also don’t believe that Jamie ever had good intentions in his roll. Hell he’s the reason why they had no money growing up and her mom started putting her in Pageants. He’s okay with letting his child work to pay the bills instead of finding a stable job for himself, he feels entitled to take her money because he always has with no repercussions.


----------



## sdkitty

this doesn't look particularly good for Britney IMO
Britney Spears plans to post 'a little less' on social media after court loss (msn.com)


----------



## Compass Rose

She has more power than you know.


----------



## sdkitty

Compass Rose said:


> She has more power than you know.


what?


----------



## Tivo

Jamie Spears agrees to step down!








						Jamie Spears Agrees to Step Down as Britney's Conservator
					

Jamie Spears Agrees to Step Down as Britney's Conservator.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-mania

So does that end it now? There is no one else who is overseeing her actions and she'll be on her own?


----------



## prettyprincess

bag-mania said:


> So does that end it now? There is no one else who is overseeing her actions and she'll be on her own?


No, there will be a new conservator.


----------



## A1aGypsy

They didn’t apply to end the conservatorship.


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> Jamie Spears agrees to step down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie Spears Agrees to Step Down as Britney's Conservator
> 
> 
> Jamie Spears Agrees to Step Down as Britney's Conservator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I love what her attorney said.....seems that regardless of the nasty rhetoric, Jamie and his attorneys realized they were going to lose this battle


----------



## bag-mania

prettyprincess said:


> No, there will be a new conservator.



She doesn't object to having a conservator as long as it isn't her dad? I misunderstood, I thought she wanted to handle her own affairs.


----------



## prettyprincess

I’m curious to see how much the new conservator will be paid.


----------



## Annawakes

I think it’s a step by step dismantling process, that her lawyer is taking. First remove the father so he can’t block anything she’s trying to do, because he has a conflict of interest.


----------



## prettyprincess

bag-mania said:


> She doesn't object to having a conservator as long as it isn't her dad? I misunderstood, I thought she wanted to handle her own affairs.


Yea that’s what it seems like. She personally asked Jodi to stay on so I think it was just that she didn’t want her dad involved anymore.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m glad that he’s willingly stepping down. Realistically he was probably advised to by his lawyers because he would loose the case, and once he lost Britney would probably sue him in civil court. Taking cheap shots claiming that he never forced her to do anything or preform is poor taste. I hope this is the first step to dismantle as much of this she wants. I also hope her lawyer has some top notch forensic accountants working double time to find out where all her millions and millions went to so she can press charges against everyone involved. I think that Jamie is realizing how effed he is and that’s why he stepped down. Edited to add I hope that this will spur changes in the law that allowed this to happen too her, because let’s be real if she was a man she never would have been under this level of control for this long.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I wonder what Britney’s new lawyers laid out to him and his team as evidence that basically said you can step down and make this easy on yourself or you are looking at federal prosecution charges. Your choice.


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> I wonder what Britney’s new lawyers laid out to him and his team as evidence that basically said you can step down and make this easy on yourself or you are looking at federal prosecution charges. Your choice.


Doesn’t seem like he’s worried about an investigation or any charges. He said he’s not officially stepping down until “several lingering issues are resolved.” He’s waiting until the next judicial review of her finances.


----------



## highrider9o9

prettyprincess said:


> Doesn’t seem like he’s worried about an investigation or any charges. He said he’s not officially stepping down until “several lingering issues are resolved.” He’s waiting until the next judicial review of her finances.



I highly doubt that he's not worried, he's just getting backed into a corner at this point. 


bag-mania said:


> She doesn't object to having a conservator as long as it isn't her dad? I misunderstood, I thought she wanted to handle her own affairs.



the plan was to get her dad out of the way first and from their dismantle the conservatorship. Her lawyer mentioned he had a forensic accountant he wants as the conservator who can deep dive into the finances of the estate without anyone being able to withhold information or evidence.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Nah I think he’s worried. He’s an extremely controlling type of person if all the allegations about him are true. And ppl _that_ controlling don’t like to see things unravel. That’s how they become unhinged. I doubt he wants to lose that much money and power. How sad that her net worth is much lower than it should be.


----------



## Compass Rose

sdkitty said:


> what?


Hi, sdkitty!  We will just have to watch.  She is biding her time.


----------



## buzzytoes

I think he's doing it in hopes of avoiding ending up in jail or being questioned about where her money has gone. I'm hoping they don't just let him go.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Didn’t he say he’d step down “when the time was right”? Doesn’t sound solid to me.


----------



## prettyprincess

He probably wants to make sure there’s a competent team in place who fully understand her needs. I’m in the minority, Idc what anyone says or what the popular opinion is right now, that man saved her life.


----------



## bag-mania

prettyprincess said:


> He probably wants to make sure there’s a competent team in place who fully understand her needs. I’m in the minority, Idc what anyone says or what the popular opinion is right now, that man saved her life.



I might agree with you on that. This case is so unusual. There is certainly significant personal information about Britney’s mental state that the general public will never hear, but the judge knows. Britney doesn’t seem able to think like an adult. I am guessing someone will always have to look out for her. Whether that will be the pretty boyfriend who picks out her food or someone else, who knows?


----------



## buzzytoes

bag-mania said:


> I might agree with you on that. This case is so unusual. There is certainly significant personal information about Britney’s mental state that the general public will never hear, but the judge knows. Britney doesn’t seem able to think like an adult. I am guessing someone will always have to look out for her. Whether that will be the pretty boyfriend who picks out her food or someone else, who knows?


I wonder how much of that will change if she gets proper therapy to deal with everything. I'm sure some of that is because she hasn't been allowed to take care of herself, so she maintains that little girl persona. Once she actually starts making adult decisions I wonder if she will adapt and act more like an adult.


----------



## bag-mania

buzzytoes said:


> I wonder how much of that will change if she gets proper therapy to deal with everything. I'm sure some of that is because she hasn't been allowed to take care of herself, so she maintains that little girl persona. Once she actually starts making adult decisions I wonder if she will adapt and act more like an adult.



Has she expressed a desire to get therapy? I didn’t think that was addressed in court.

There’s no way to know how she will be until when, and if, she is ever fully in charge. I got the impression she was happy enough to let others handle things like day-to-day business decisions, paying the bills, and doing all of the mundane tasks she wasn’t interested in doing herself.


----------



## buzzytoes

bag-mania said:


> Has she expressed a desire to get therapy? I didn’t think that was addressed in court.
> 
> There’s no way to know how she will be until when, and if, she is ever fully in charge. I got the impression she was happy enough to let others handle things like day-to-day business decisions, paying the bills, and doing all of the mundane tasks she wasn’t interested in doing herself.


In her initial rambling during court it sounded like she is open to therapy and doctors, she just wants to be able to pick them herself. It seems like mostly she feels like she is not participating in her life, as every decision is made for her. A personal assistant or house manager can take care of the day to day stuff while she works (if she wants) or pursues her hobbies or whatever. Honestly it's hard to know what is her speaking and what is the medication speaking at this point. I would be curious to know what an actual independent psychiatrist would suggest for her.


----------



## Jayne1

In some ways, I think the thoughts in this post are a little too insightful for her to have written them and in other ways, I think it's quite childish.

She wants to be naked, that's for sure.


----------



## Sferics

Jayne1 said:


> In some ways, I think the thoughts in this post are a little too insightful for her to have written them and in other ways, I think it's quite childish.



This is a good example that everything can be interpreted as one want.
She can't do right, hm?


----------



## highrider9o9

A thought this would be worthwhile posting here, a high profile family law attorney who has been speaking out against the legality of her specific conservatorship has brought up a lot of excellent points in her defense, especially for one of you who keeps claiming there were teams of doctors and lawyers and judges….


----------



## highrider9o9

It also blows my mind the amount of people who keep claiming she can’t take care of herself, but was literally taking care of herself and her entire family before the conservatorship so riddle me that.


----------



## prettyprincess

highrider9o9 said:


> A thought this would be worthwhile posting here, a high profile family law attorney who has been speaking out against the legality of her specific conservatorship has brought up a lot of excellent points in her defense, especially for one of you who keeps claiming there were teams of doctors and lawyers and judges….



I assume you’re referring to me, and my opinion stands. This guy is giving an opinion like everyone else. He’s not privy to more information than the rest of us. And he’s certainly not privy to her medical records. I’m not, you're not, and her Instagram sycophants definitely are not. Idk if you’ve ever dealt with someone who has a mental illness, but some can work and be perfectly “normal” up until an episode or they decide they don’t want to take their medication, then it becomes disastrous, even deadly.


----------



## highrider9o9

prettyprincess said:


> I assume you’re referring to me, and my opinion stands. This guy is giving an opinion like everyone else. He’s not privy to more information than the rest of us. And he’s certainly not privy to her medical records. I’m not, you're not, and her Instagram sycophants definitely are not. Idk if you’ve ever dealt with someone who has a mental illness, but some can work and be perfectly “normal” up until an episode or they decide they don’t want to take their medication, then it becomes disastrous, even deadly.



Well you’re entitled to your opinion,  But The guy is giving a professional opinion who has experience in the field which is much more meaningful than yours or mine. But once again you’re missing the entire point, no capacity declaration or diagnosis was put in place that says she is not capable of caring for herself. So what Mental illness exactly? You’re throwing in a whole lot of deadly or disasterous what if statements for someone in your own words that doesn’t know her medical records. And “Instagram sycophants” why are you attacking dedicated fans that just want to make sure that she is being treated humanely and fairly? There are fans who have followed this case for over a decade many working in the legal field themselves. Conservatorship abuse is a huge issue in this country and unfortunately goes widely unnoticed, because those victims don’t have people to stand up for them, Britney does. Those people want to make sure she is taken care of and the mounting evidence suggests that hasn’t been the case whether that’s physically, mentally, or financially, and most likely its all of the above. At this point there is no rational argument that her father should have any control over her well-being or finances and probably never should have.


----------



## prettyprincess

highrider9o9 said:


> Well you’re entitled to your opinion,  But The guy is giving a professional opinion who has experience in the field which is much more meaningful than yours or mine. But once again you’re missing the entire point, no capacity declaration or diagnosis was put in place that says she is not capable of caring for herself. So what Mental illness exactly? You’re throwing in a whole lot of deadly or disasterous what if statements for someone in your own words that doesn’t know her medical records. And “Instagram sycophants” why are you attacking dedicated fans that just want to make sure that she is being treated humanely and fairly? There are fans who have followed this case for over a decade many working in the legal field themselves. Conservatorship abuse is a huge issue in this country and unfortunately goes widely unnoticed, because those victims don’t have people to stand up for them, Britney does. Those people want to make sure she is taken care of and the mounting evidence suggests that hasn’t been the case whether that’s physically, mentally, or financially, and most likely its all of the above. At this point there is no rational argument that her father should have any control over her well-being or finances and probably never should have.


We don’t know what the exact diagnosis or “declaration“  is because those things are not available to the public. What we know for sure is that before her dad stepped in she was abusing drugs, lost custody of her children, in debt, and surrounding herself with questionable people. 

He saved her life and made very smart business decisions on her behalf.  People who have worked with him say he runs an extremely tight ship so I’m not surprised she’d want him out, but until there’s  evidence that shows he abused the position, I won’t vilify him.


----------



## highrider9o9

Also (to no one in particular) the attention garnered from the “internet sycophants” has spread to lawmakers across the country and the amendments to ab1194 regarding conservatorships has finally finished being reviewed by the calofornia senate appropriations committee and has been put on the suspense file and will be voted on by the senate.









						AB 1194 - California Assembly (20212022) - Open States
					

Details on California AB 1194 (California 2021-2022 Regular Session) - Conservatorship.




					openstates.org


----------



## highrider9o9

prettyprincess said:


> We don’t know what the exact diagnosis or “declaration“  is because those things are not available to the public. What we know for sure is that before her dad stepped in she was abusing drugs, lost custody of her children, in debt, and surrounding herself with questionable people.
> 
> He saved her life and made very smart business decisions on her behalf.  People who have worked with him say he runs an extremely tight ship so I’m not surprised she’d want him out, but until there’s  evidence that shows he abused the position, I won’t vilify him.





prettyprincess said:


> We don’t know what the exact diagnosis or “declaration“  is because those things are not available to the public. What we know for sure is that before her dad stepped in she was abusing drugs, lost custody of her children, in debt, and surrounding herself with questionable people.
> 
> He saved her life and made very smart business decisions on her behalf.  People who have worked with him say he runs an extremely tight ship so I’m not surprised she’d want him out, but until there’s  evidence that shows he abused the position, I won’t vilify him.



I really don’t know how many times to explain this. Her father was granted an emergency conservatorship for an unknown reason which is incredibly rare, there was no declaration of capacity filed in the conservatorship. She was not in debt. She was a rich 20 something partying just like Paris Hilton or drew Barrymore or Nicole Richie, who all turned out wildly successful in their own rights. She had a team that made her business decisions, the father couldn’t keep an ice cream shop open, he had a string of failed businesses behind him spanning from before she was born. She’s Britney Spears, she doesn’t have to do anything, whatever she touches sells. She didn’t even do promotion for her last two albums and they were in the top 3 on the billboard charts, plus she makes bank off her perfume line and literally doesn’t lift a finger. If running a tight ship means threatening people around her and demanding to have them sign NDA’s and have their houses searched then sure. ( interview with Iggy Azalea as a source and her cousin Ali SIms who was her personal assistant in the late 2000’s who claimed recently he threatened her) 

The story that she was in debt was something that her father pushed at the time and now th
some media outlets (TMZ) ran with.








						Britney Spears' 'Lawyer' Ejected From Courtroom After Judge Doesn't Recognize Him As Her Counsel
					

Britney Spears' "lawyer" Adam Streisand was ejected from the courtroom during a Monday hearing after the court did not recognize him as her counsel.




					www.mtv.com
				



This article from 2008 at the beginning of conservatorship heearings shows she had a net worth of around 40 million.









						Britney Spears Net Worth: The $290 Million Blowout - Money Nation
					

Britney Spears' net worth is $61.6 million. The Britney Spears net worth total comes from info in 2014 documents plus two years of earnings for the star.




					www.google.com
				




And until there is evidence? A restraint order for attacking her sons? Unauthorized payments in excess of 500k to her former business manager, the testimony she gave. The court filing her mother gave just recently. The amount of missing money she has earned compared to her net worth today, Her medical professionals who think he needs to be removed. 

You’ve made baseless claims without any support or receipts to back up anything you have said and it’s getting exhausting.


----------



## highrider9o9

highrider9o9 said:


> I really don’t know how many times to explain this. Her father was granted an emergency conservatorship for an unknown reason which is incredibly rare, there was no declaration of capacity filed in the conservatorship. She was not in debt. She was a rich 20 something partying just like Paris Hilton or drew Barrymore or Nicole Richie, who all turned out wildly successful in their own rights. She had a team that made her business decisions, the father couldn’t keep an ice cream shop open, he had a string of failed businesses behind him spanning from before she was born. She’s Britney Spears, she doesn’t have to do anything, whatever she touches sells. She didn’t even do promotion for her last two albums and they were in the top 3 on the billboard charts, plus she makes bank off her perfume line and literally doesn’t lift a finger. If running a tight ship means threatening people around her and demanding to have them sign NDA’s and have their houses searched then sure. ( interview with Iggy Azalea as a source and her cousin Ali SIms who was her personal assistant in the late 2000’s who claimed recently he threatened her)
> 
> The story that she was in debt was something that her father pushed at the time and now th
> some media outlets (TMZ) ran with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' 'Lawyer' Ejected From Courtroom After Judge Doesn't Recognize Him As Her Counsel
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' "lawyer" Adam Streisand was ejected from the courtroom during a Monday hearing after the court did not recognize him as her counsel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mtv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This article from 2008 at the beginning of conservatorship heearings shows she had a net worth of around 40 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Net Worth: The $290 Million Blowout - Money Nation
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' net worth is $61.6 million. The Britney Spears net worth total comes from info in 2014 documents plus two years of earnings for the star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And until there is evidence? A restraint order for attacking her sons? Unauthorized payments in excess of 500k to her former business manager, the testimony she gave. The court filing her mother gave just recently. The amount of missing money she has earned compared to her net worth today, Her medical professionals who think he needs to be removed.
> 
> You’ve made baseless claims without any support or receipts to back up anything you have said and it’s getting exhausting.



Not to mention he’s an alcoholic who SHE paid for him to go to rehaba year or two prior to him becoming her conservator.


----------



## Swanky

Let me remind y’all that we have a handy feature called “Ignore User”, please use it.


----------



## prettyprincess

highrider9o9 said:


> I really don’t know how many times to explain this. Her father was granted an emergency conservatorship for an unknown reason which is incredibly rare, there was no declaration of capacity filed in the conservatorship. She was not in debt. She was a rich 20 something partying just like Paris Hilton or drew Barrymore or Nicole Richie, who all turned out wildly successful in their own rights. She had a team that made her business decisions, the father couldn’t keep an ice cream shop open, he had a string of failed businesses behind him spanning from before she was born. She’s Britney Spears, she doesn’t have to do anything, whatever she touches sells. She didn’t even do promotion for her last two albums and they were in the top 3 on the billboard charts, plus she makes bank off her perfume line and literally doesn’t lift a finger. If running a tight ship means threatening people around her and demanding to have them sign NDA’s and have their houses searched then sure. ( interview with Iggy Azalea as a source and her cousin Ali SIms who was her personal assistant in the late 2000’s who claimed recently he threatened her)
> 
> The story that she was in debt was something that her father pushed at the time and now th
> some media outlets (TMZ) ran with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' 'Lawyer' Ejected From Courtroom After Judge Doesn't Recognize Him As Her Counsel
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' "lawyer" Adam Streisand was ejected from the courtroom during a Monday hearing after the court did not recognize him as her counsel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mtv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This article from 2008 at the beginning of conservatorship heearings shows she had a net worth of around 40 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Net Worth: The $290 Million Blowout - Money Nation
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' net worth is $61.6 million. The Britney Spears net worth total comes from info in 2014 documents plus two years of earnings for the star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And until there is evidence? A restraint order for attacking her sons? Unauthorized payments in excess of 500k to her former business manager, the testimony she gave. The court filing her mother gave just recently. The amount of missing money she has earned compared to her net worth today, Her medical professionals who think he needs to be removed.
> 
> You’ve made baseless claims without any support or receipts to back up anything you have said and it’s getting exhausting.


He may have been granted an emergency conservatorship initially, but it has been upheld for 13 years for a reason. And yes, running a tight ship for a recovering drug addict means vetting people thoroughly. All those 20-something celebrities you mentioned were all rehabilitated in some way, multiple times. There was consequences for their behavior because it’s not normal. We clearly have different opinions on what “appropriate” 20-something behavior is, especially when there’s children in the mix. 

It seems you and I are not going to agree on certain things so don’t exhaust yourself trying to change my opinion. We can agree to disagree.


----------



## highrider9o9

prettyprincess said:


> He may have been granted an emergency conservatorship initially, but it has been upheld for 13 years for a reason. And yes, running a tight ship for a recovering drug addict means vetting people thoroughly. All those 20-something celebrities you mentioned were all rehabilitated in some way, multiple times. There was consequences for their behavior because it’s not normal. We clearly have different opinions on what “appropriate” 20-something behavior is, especially when there’s children in the mix.
> 
> It seems you and I are not going to agree on certain things so don’t exhaust yourself trying to change my opinion. We can agree to disagree.


Respectfully, I don’t expect to change your mind, like I said you’re entitled to your opinion, and that’s fine. But you’ve also made a lot of baseless claims in multiple posts that have been disproven and really have not brought any receipts to those claims. The amount of former collaborators and performers who witnessed the abuse coming forward is enough for most people. Most recently a back up dancer- (I can post her claims/ interview later if needed) who saw Britney dragged forcefully on stage. Conservatorships are nearly impossible to get out of, that’s why it’s been “upheld” for 13 years. I never once claimed their behavior was appropriate or normal, but was simply pointing out they went through very similar situations went to rehab maybe even jail for a few days and today are incredibly successful without having their self and finances controlled 13 years later.

I’d also like to point out that calling someone an “addict” is a very serious accusation. She was probably recreationally using socially At a low point in her life, can’t deny that, but that is not the same as a “drug addict”.


----------



## prettyprincess

highrider9o9 said:


> Respectfully, I don’t expect to change your mind, like I said you’re entitled to your opinion, and that’s fine. But you’ve also made a lot of baseless claims in multiple posts that have been disproven and really have not brought any receipts to those claims. The amount of former collaborators and performers who witnessed the abuse coming forward is enough for most people. Most recently a back up dancer- (I can post her claims/ interview later if needed) who saw Britney dragged forcefully on stage. Conservatorships are nearly impossible to get out of, that’s why it’s been “upheld” for 13 years. I never once claimed their behavior was appropriate or normal, but was simply pointing out they went through very similar situations went to rehab maybe even jail for a few days and today are incredibly successful without having their self and finances controlled 13 years later.
> 
> *I’d also like to point out that calling someone an “addict” is a very serious accusation.* She was probably recreationally using socially At a low point in her life, can’t deny that, but that is not the same as a “drug addict”.


Umm, it’s not an accusation, it’s a fact. The courts found that she was “a habitual, frequent and continuous user of drugs and alcohol” and they ordered mandatory, random twice-weekly drug tests.


----------



## sdkitty

prettyprincess said:


> Umm, it’s not an accusation, it’s a fact. The courts found that she was “a habitual, frequent and continuous user of drugs and alcohol” and they ordered mandatory, random twice-weekly drug tests.


well, I don't claim to be an expert on this but from what I've heard this type of conservatorship is usually for people with dementia and lasts a lifetime...Britney may have some problems but I don't think she is in that category.  will she make mistakes?  maybe but they are hers to make.
as far as her dad running a tight ship?  who said that and in what regard?
I haven't heard anything impressive about him


----------



## maris.crane

Just throwing in my two cents here:

I can believe there is some serious medical diagnosis - beyond just a woman partying in her twenties - that to make that diagnosis public would be both violating Britney's privacy (dur), and potentially devastating (in line with the New Yorker article by Ronan someone posted earlier in the thread).

If she is truly, seriously mentally ill (beyond just being a bit eccentric) then I can understand why 13 years ago, her father stepped in to take over her finances. Medical care is expensive, and if she was on the brink of bankruptcy, well... maybe something like had to be done. Maybe you had to lock some funds in a Trust for the two kids or set aside for future expenses.

But I would think this would be where a financial expert comes in, and not a family member. Hell, if I had Britney's salary, I'd probably need a broker/financial intermediary, too.

However: the length of time this has gone on, along with the fact that her dad is billing a $600K allowance from her earnings for his expenses, along with people in the family getting a paycheck for being trustees, is where I am side-eyeing that this is for altruistic reasons. I hate this idea that he somehow righted this wayward ship... A captain who is righting a wayward ship is going to appoint the right experts, and delegate to them, not put in lackeys.


----------



## highrider9o9

prettyprincess said:


> Umm, it’s not an accusation, it’s a fact. The courts found that she was “a habitual, frequent and continuous user of drugs and alcohol” and they ordered mandatory, random twice-weekly drug tests.



the drug accusations came from Sam Lufti her disgruntled one time manager who was also trying to sue her at the time. The drug stories also come up from her fathers team time to time to try and reiterate the narrative that he “saved her”. Once again I’m sure she was recreationally using and partying much like many other Hollywood it girls then. And you’re right She was ordered mandatory drug testing and never had any problems passing them. The point is she wasn’t doing anything that her peers weren’t, but her punishment has been far greater than the rest. Paris, Lindsey, mischa, Nicole, all got second chances, why didn’t Britney? Probably because the others parents had money (minus Lindsey) and didn’t need to take from their children.



highrider9o9 said:


> the drug accusations came from Sam Lufti her disgruntled one time manager who was also trying to sue her at the time. The drug stories also come up from her fathers team time to time to try and reiterate the narrative that he “saved her”. Once again I’m sure she was recreationally using and partying much like many other Hollywood it girls then. And you’re right She was ordered mandatory drug testing and never had any problems passing them. The point is she wasn’t doing anything that her peers weren’t, but her punishment has been far greater than the rest. Paris, Lindsey, mischa, Nicole, all got second chances, why didn’t Britney? Probably because the others parents had money (minus Lindsey) and didn’t need to take from their children.


 
I should edit this to say the outlandish drug accusations. To clarify it was apparent she partied and used recreationally she needed a full stint in rehab not a 13 year lockdown.

One of the most interesting articles I’ve read so far, specifically detailing parents as conservators. In the article a healthcare attorney and conservator specialist noted that in conservatorships where parents act as the conservators, in most cases they do not get paid and in this particular case the payments are extreme. Another note is that Jaime wanting to stay on until finances are done could potentially take several years, which means years more of payments for him.










						Britney Spears' father won't leave without a fight, despite saying he would step down
					

Last week Jamie Spears said he would resign as Britney Spears' conservator — but only if certain conditions were met. An attorney explains why that's bunk.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## prettyprincess

Idk if you’re intentionally trying to post misinformation to suit your narrative, but the ruling wasn’t based on Sam Lutfis allegations. The court commissioner did a fact finding investigation and determined that she was frequently abusing drugs. The judge used the language “frequent” and “habitual.” That’s not the same as recreational. It was so severe she lost custody of her boys! Do you understand how serious that is?! You seem to have this blasé attitude about drug use that’s very odd to me.


----------



## bag-mania

All we can do is wait and see what happens at the next court date. 

However, I cannot forget Britney, circa 2007–08. The Britney who was drinking like a fish. The Britney who lost custody of her kids because she wouldn't go for a required drug and alcohol test so the judge revoked custody. The Britney who had a public breakdown and shaved her head. The Britney who was caught beating on a photographer's car with an umbrella. The Britney who was driving without a license with her child in the car. The incredibly troubled Britney who had a whole lot more going on mentally and emotionally than just a young star going wild.

Mental illness doesn't disappear, as much as we might wish it could. The Britney who spiraled out of control all those years ago has been kept in check by meds since then. She isn't all better. At best she is stable.


----------



## highrider9o9

prettyprincess said:


> Idk if you’re intentionally trying to post misinformation to suit your narrative, but the ruling wasn’t based on Sam Lutfis allegations. The court commissioner did a fact finding investigation and determined that she was frequently abusing drugs. The judge used the language “frequent” and “habitual.” That’s not the same as recreational. It was so severe she lost custody of her boys! Do you understand how serious that is?! You seem to have this blasé attitude about drug use that’s very odd to me.



I’m not trying to paint any narrative, I’m trying to be realistic. And I’m certainly not posting misinformation, I’ve posted several articles and evidence to support my postings. I edited my previous post to say that a lot of the “outlandish” drug accusations were from Sam lufti, which is true. Yes she partied frequently over the course of a year, year and a half, I have written that more times than I can count at this point and have also mentioned that she needed treatment- many times once again. Where are these results from this fact finding investigation? Frequent and habitual could be described as what we saw Lindsey, Paris and Nicole do every week on people magazine in 2008.  Once again my point is, is that we saw a dozen celebrities with the same behavior but were given the opportunities to turn their life around. As I mentioned in my last post she needed treatment, no one on this forum or probably anywhere has said otherwise. She didn’t need to lose control of her entire life. I can’t imagine someone holding against me bad decisions I made 13 years ago for the rest of my life and having the world know about them. 


This honestly seems like you’re taking this a little too personal. I don’t know if you’re someone that doesn’t like her- fine your opinion. But you seem to be one of the only ones constantly attacking her. And now you’re starting to attack me by claiming I’m spreading misinformation and am apathetic towards substance abuse.


----------



## Swanky

Again!


Swanky said:


> Let me remind y’all that we have a handy feature called “Ignore User”, please use it.


----------



## prettyprincess

highrider9o9 said:


> I’m not trying to paint any narrative, I’m trying to be realistic. And I’m certainly not posting misinformation, I’ve posted several articles and evidence to support my postings. I edited my previous post to say that a lot of the “outlandish” drug accusations were from Sam lufti, which is true. Yes she partied frequently over the course of a year, year and a half, I have written that more times than I can count at this point and have also mentioned that she needed treatment- many times once again. Where are these results from this fact finding investigation? Frequent and habitual could be described as what we saw Lindsey, Paris and Nicole do every week on people magazine in 2008.  Once again my point is, is that we saw a dozen celebrities with the same behavior but were given the opportunities to turn their life around. As I mentioned in my last post she needed treatment, no one on this forum or probably anywhere has said otherwise. She didn’t need to lose control of her entire life. I can’t imagine someone holding against me bad decisions I made 13 years ago for the rest of my life and having the world know about them.
> 
> 
> This honestly seems like you’re taking this a little too personal. I don’t know if you’re someone that doesn’t like her- fine your opinion. But you seem to be one of the only ones constantly attacking her. And now you’re starting to attack me by claiming I’m spreading misinformation and am apathetic towards substance abuse.


Actually, I’m a big fan of vintage Britney. I grew up listening to her music. There wasn’t a better performer imo. The thing is, I have a low tolerance for people who endanger children, and none of those other starlets were mothers at the time. In any case, I hope she’s stable and stays that way. Believe it or not, I’m rooting for her. 
As for you, I’m sorry if you feel like I’m attacking you, that’s certainly not my intention at all. We just have different perspectives on some of the issues.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> All we can do is wait and see what happens at the next court date.
> 
> However, I cannot forget Britney, circa 2007–08. The Britney who was drinking like a fish. The Britney who lost custody of her kids because she wouldn't go for a required drug and alcohol test so the judge revoked custody. The Britney who had a public breakdown and shaved her head. The Britney who was caught beating on a photographer's car with an umbrella. The Britney who was driving without a license with her child in the car. The incredibly troubled Britney who had a whole lot more going on mentally and emotionally than just a young star going wild.
> 
> Mental illness doesn't disappear, as much as we might wish it could. The Britney who spiraled out of control all those years ago has been kept in check by meds since then. She isn't all better. At best she is stable.


I remember reading that she shaved her head because she thought it would hide her drug use since it couldn’t be tested.  She was worried they would take her kids from her. I also remember all the antics at the time.


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> well, I don't claim to be an expert on this but from what I've heard this type of conservatorship is usually for people with dementia and lasts a lifetime...Britney may have some problems but I don't think she is in that category.  will she make mistakes?  maybe but they are hers to make.
> as far as her dad running a tight ship?  who said that and in what regard?
> I haven't heard anything impressive about him



Yes, this type of conservatorship is used more often for people with dementia.  That does not mean that it is being improperly used here.  It simply means that there are MORE cases of dementia where this is done as part treatment.  It's misleading to use that statistic to suggest it's being misused here.


----------



## highrider9o9

LibbyRuth said:


> Yes, this type of conservatorship is used more often for people with dementia.  That does not mean that it is being improperly used here.  It simply means that there are MORE cases of dementia where this is done as part treatment.  It's misleading to use that statistic to suggest it's being misused here.



it’s not that misleading when numerous conservator experts and lawyers have said the same thing. Also I don’t see anyformal statistics in the OP’s post.


----------



## highrider9o9

prettyprincess said:


> Actually, I’m a big fan of vintage Britney. I grew up listening to her music. There wasn’t a better performer imo. The thing is, I have a low tolerance for people who endanger children, and none of those other starlets were mothers at the time. In any case, I hope she’s stable and stays that way. Believe it or not, I’m rooting for her.
> As for you, I’m sorry if you feel like I’m attacking you, that’s certainly not my intention at all. We just have different perspectives on some of the issues.


 
apology accepted and I extend the same to you if any of my posts have come off as hostile to you. I agree that years ago she needed help. But I think she’s done more than enough to turn her life around, as far as being a mother I think at this point she doesn’t really care about her career anymore and just wants to be a mom full time now.


----------



## bag-mania

TMZ caught up with Britney’s boyfriend. Is it safe for us to assume she is funding his lifestyle, car, clothes, etc.? He certainly is comfortable speaking for her. 

*BRITNEY SPEARS
BF SAYS SHE'LL BE BACK ON STAGE SOON... Well, Hopefully!!!*
*Britney Spears*' boyfriend is as hopeful as her fans she'll return to performing, and seems to think it could happen soon ... but admittedly he's got his fingers metaphorically crossed.

Sam Asghari was leaving an intense and sweaty workout at Bas Rutten's Elite MMA Gym in L.A. Wednesday when he blurted out something that could send Brit's followers into a tizzy ... claiming she'll "absolutely" take the stage again soon.

His absolute statement was quickly followed up with a mumbled "hopefully" -- so it doesn't sound like there's any solid plan in place just yet.

As for recent developments in Britney's conservatorship case -- like her father Jamie agreeing to step down -- Sam has another brief response ... with some added muscle.

Speaking of which, Sam makes a quick pitch to the producers of 'Fast & Furious 10' for a role and he's certainly taking his acting and fitness goals seriously.

He's been on a hot streak this year -- with appearances on shows like "Hacks" and "Black Monday" -- so don't count him out ... as long as he continues to avoid those *ice cream sundaes*.









						Sam Asghari Says Britney Spears Will Perform Again Soon, Hopefully
					

Britney Spears fans won't have to wait much longer to see her perform again, at least according to her boyfriend.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> Yes, this type of conservatorship is used more often for people with dementia.  That does not mean that it is being improperly used here.  It simply means that there are MORE cases of dementia where this is done as part treatment.  It's misleading to use that statistic to suggest it's being misused here.


Don't know if it's being misused but from what I heard it's very hard to get out of this type of conservatorship.  And while her dad may have had good intentions when this was first done (giving him benefit of the doubt), I think he may have been seduced by the money.  Also doubt he is qualified to manage that kind of money.


----------



## bag-mania

*BRITNEY SPEARS ACCUSED OF BATTERY AGAINST HOUSEKEEPER ...*

Britney Spears is under investigation for an alleged battery on one of her longtime housekeepers during an argument over Britney's dogs, but Britney and her camp say the housekeeper is making it up and the case will go nowhere ... TMZ has learned.

Ventura County Sheriff's deputies were alerted to the incident Monday at Britney's house. According to our law enforcement sources ... the housekeeper told cops she had taken one of Brit's dogs to the vet, claiming there were issues with the treatment of the pet.

We're told the housekeeper claims Britney confronted her when she got back from the vet, they argued about the dog's wellness -- and then Britney allegedly slapped the housekeeper's phone out of her hands.

The housekeeper initially called deputies to the house, but then went to a Sheriff's station to file a report. Our sources say deputies attempted to get in touch with Britney to get her side of the story, but she would not speak with them ... but that's not unusual. Most lawyers would advise a client not to have such a discussion.
Now, a source connected to Britney denies there was any physical altercation, and claims the Sheriff's Dept. assured Brit's camp the case would go nowhere.

An official from the Sheriff's Dept. tells us the Dept. is still investigating and will submit the file to the District Attorney's Office, which will decide whether to file a misdemeanor battery charge against Britney.









						Britney Spears Housekeeper Accuses Her of Battery, Brit Says Nonsense, Claim Fabricated
					

Britney Spears is under investigation for an alleged battery on one of her longtime housekeepers during an argument over Britney's dogs, but Britney and her camp say the housekeeper is making it up and the case will go nowhere.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Why all the half naked pics that she constantly posts?


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-mania said:


> *BRITNEY SPEARS ACCUSED OF BATTERY AGAINST HOUSEKEEPER ...*
> 
> Britney Spears is under investigation for an alleged battery on one of her longtime housekeepers during an argument over Britney's dogs, but Britney and her camp say the housekeeper is making it up and the case will go nowhere ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Ventura County Sheriff's deputies were alerted to the incident Monday at Britney's house. According to our law enforcement sources ... the housekeeper told cops she had taken one of Brit's dogs to the vet, claiming there were issues with the treatment of the pet.
> 
> We're told the housekeeper claims Britney confronted her when she got back from the vet, they argued about the dog's wellness -- and then Britney allegedly slapped the housekeeper's phone out of her hands.
> 
> The housekeeper initially called deputies to the house, but then went to a Sheriff's station to file a report. Our sources say deputies attempted to get in touch with Britney to get her side of the story, but she would not speak with them ... but that's not unusual. Most lawyers would advise a client not to have such a discussion.
> Now, a source connected to Britney denies there was any physical altercation, and claims the Sheriff's Dept. assured Brit's camp the case would go nowhere.
> 
> An official from the Sheriff's Dept. tells us the Dept. is still investigating and will submit the file to the District Attorney's Office, which will decide whether to file a misdemeanor battery charge against Britney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Housekeeper Accuses Her of Battery, Brit Says Nonsense, Claim Fabricated
> 
> 
> Britney Spears is under investigation for an alleged battery on one of her longtime housekeepers during an argument over Britney's dogs, but Britney and her camp say the housekeeper is making it up and the case will go nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I just saw this online too. So interesting that we never hear of her being physical and then this story comes out. The timing of it all…I wasn’t there so I’m not saying it didn’t happen. It’s just interesting timing.


----------



## bag-mania

meluvs2shop said:


> I just saw this online too. So interesting that we never hear of her being physical and then this story comes out. The timing of it all…I wasn’t there so I’m not saying it didn’t happen. It’s just interesting timing.



She tried to slap a cell phone out of the woman's hand. I wouldn't call it being physical in the usual sense, but again, it shows a lack of good judgment.


----------



## bisousx

bag-mania said:


> She tried to slap a cell phone out of the woman's hand. I wouldn't call it being physical in the usual sense, but again, it shows a lack of good judgment.



I want to know what happened to her dog that compelled the housekeeper to intervene.


----------



## bag-mania

bisousx said:


> I want to know what happened to her dog that compelled the housekeeper to intervene.



I do too! I have zero sympathy for someone who neglects their pets and doesn’t get veterinary care for a sick or injured dog. And in case anyone thinks I’m being mean to Britney and she just loves her dogs, may I remind you that she was once voted “worst celebrity dog owner” back in the mid 2000s, before her breakdown.






						Britney Spears Voted The World's Worst Celebrity  Dog Owner
					

Paris Hilton was last year's worst pet owner.




					www.wfmynews2.com


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> Don't know if it's being misused but from what I heard it's very hard to get out of this type of conservatorship.  And while her dad may have had good intentions when this was first done (giving him benefit of the doubt), I think he may have been seduced by the money.  Also doubt he is qualified to manage that kind of money.


I'm not getting into the ins and outs of her dad.  Just challenging the BS that the conservatorship is misused because it is used more often for dementia patients. It's misapplying a statistic to make a false point.


----------



## pixiejenna

Not only has Britney never had anything physical reported in the past but the circumstance seems odd.  I wonder what would have made the house keeper take the dog to the vet. I feel like with the  number of handlers in her life it's hard to imagine that any pet of hers would be neglected. Wouldn't her staff be the ones to be responsible for scheduling vet visits when needed? Along with all the often mundane responsibilities like grooming, cleaning up pet waste, and such? It almost makes me wonder if this was done intentionally to provoke her.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't know why her boyfriend is even entertaining the reporters. It feels like he's just trying to get a plug for roles he wants. I don't think that Britney will be preforming any time soon either. I think that he's just talking ish.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> I don't know why her boyfriend is even entertaining the reporters. It feels like he's just trying to get a plug for roles he wants. I don't think that Britney will be preforming any time soon either. I think that he's just talking ish.


boyfriend sounds like has has his own agenda.  I think Britney will perform again after this is all sorted out.


----------



## prettyprincess

pixiejenna said:


> Not only has Britney never had anything physical reported in the past but the circumstance seems odd.  I wonder what would have made the house keeper take the dog to the vet. I feel like with the  number of handlers in her life it's hard to imagine that any pet of hers would be neglected. Wouldn't her staff be the ones to be responsible for scheduling vet visits when needed? Along with all the often mundane responsibilities like grooming, cleaning up pet waste, and such? It almost makes me wonder if this was done intentionally to provoke her.











						Britney Spears' Dogs Taken Away, She Blames Jamie
					

Britney Spears' dogs were taken from her earlier this month.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> boyfriend sounds like has has his own agenda.  I think Britney will perform again after this is all sorted out.




I think that she'll preform again too. But not until the conservatorship issue is resolved. I don't see that happening any time soon. I think that her dad and everyone else who's sponging off of her to drag this out as long as possible. On top of ending this or at the very least a new party in charge. I expect her to press charges for the gross miss management of her money.


----------



## bag-mania

prettyprincess said:


> Britney Spears' Dogs Taken Away, She Blames Jamie
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' dogs were taken from her earlier this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



So both the dog sitter and the housekeeper believed the dogs were being neglected to the point where they had to be taken to the vet and the dog sitter didn't bring them back. That's two people who were more concerned about the health and well-being of the animals than they were about keeping their jobs at Britney's house. I don't know how anyone can parse this as being a scheme to make Britney look bad by those employees. They had everything to lose and nothing to gain by it. Jaime has already stepped down. He's been out in Tennessee, or wherever, living in an RV for months.

Britney doesn't need anyone else to make her look bad, she does it all by herself.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> So both the dog sitter and the housekeeper believed the dogs were being neglected to the point where they had to be taken to the vet and the dog sitter didn't bring them back. That's two people who were more concerned about the health and well-being of the animals than they were about keeping their jobs at Britney's house. I don't know how anyone can parse this as being a scheme to make Britney look bad by those employees. They had everything to lose and nothing to gain by it. Jaime has already stepped down. He's been out in Tennessee living in a camper for months.


If she thinks her dogs are toys or accessories, I have no sympathy for her.  But didn't the story say the housekeeper called Jamie and he was the one who told her not to give the dogs back?  Not sure what to believe about this whole story.
She apparently cares enough to want the dogs back.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> If she thinks her dogs are toys or accessories, I have no sympathy for her.  But didn't the story say the housekeeper called Jamie and he was the one who told her not to give the dogs back?  Not sure what to believe about this whole story.
> She apparently cares enough to want the dogs back.



I'm sure her publicists and lawyers will be quick to squash this down and make it go away. But her reputation with little dogs is not great. When she was dating Kevin Federline she got rid of those three chihuahuas she used to always carry around because he didn't like them. She was once investigated by the SPCA because of her Yorkie's broken leg. It turned out someone (probably her) stepped on him in the walk-in closet. On a more humorous note, there was the time she let her dog poop on a designer gown in the middle of a magazine photo shoot, but that was getting close to the time she was having her mental episodes so maybe that explains that.


----------



## buzzytoes

prettyprincess said:


> Umm, it’s not an accusation, it’s a fact. The courts found that she was “a habitual, frequent and continuous user of drugs and alcohol” and they ordered mandatory, random twice-weekly drug tests.


The whole reason they got the original 5150 in the first place was because they accused Sam Lufti of isolating her and feeding her drugs. I don't doubt she likely used drugs in a social setting like most people in Hollywood, but I think her "addiction" was down to him and once he went away her "addiction" went away. Unfortunately, I think that has also been how her father has been able to keep the conservatorship going for so long. He can just point to the past and say "see what happens when she is on her own?"


----------



## prettyprincess

buzzytoes said:


> The whole reason they got the original 5150 in the first place was because they accused Sam Lufti of isolating her and feeding her drugs. I don't doubt she likely used drugs in a social setting like most people in Hollywood, but I think her "addiction" was down to him and once he went away her "addiction" went away. Unfortunately, I think that has also been how her father has been able to keep the conservatorship going for so long. He can just point to the past and say "see what happens when she is on her own?"



The free Britney crowd uses this a lot. But if her judgment is so poor that she allowed someone like Sam into her life and allowed him to drug, rob, manipulate, and isolate her, the conservatorship was for the best. I happen to think she had poor judgment before him.

With that being said, I do hope there’s a thorough investigation so that if she was abused or funds were misappropriated, there will be consequences. But if her father is innocent I hope he’ll be exonerated in the court of public opinion.


----------



## bag-mania

Update on the Britney dog neglect case. This disgusts me.

*BRITNEY SPEARS' HOUSEKEEPER
DOG WAS NEAR DEATH
Table Food, Dehydration Critical Problems*

Britney Spears' dogs fell seriously ill with one close to death, and her housekeeper believed the only way to save the animals was an emergency trip to the vet, which turned into the dogs being kept away from Britney entirely ... TMZ has learned.

Sources with direct knowledge tell TMZ ... one of Britney's two dogs has serious digestive issues and both dogs were supposed to be fed a special type of food. We're told the housekeeper became alarmed when she saw the dogs regularly being fed table scraps ... causing the pets to become very sick, especially the one with digestive issues.

The housekeeper also said both dogs were dehydrated from a lack of water ... which ultimately caused her to take them to the vet.


Our sources say after examining the dogs, the vet was alarmed, and Britney's dog sitter decided it would be best if she cared for the dogs instead of Britney.

As we reported ... Britney's dogs never came home after the vet visit, and she suspected her dad, Jamie Spears, had something to do with their disappearance. She called the cops August 10 and was prepared to file a theft report over the pooches, but changed her mind.

TMZ broke the story, the dogs' whereabouts triggered a heated argument Monday between Britney and the housekeeper ... during which we're told the housekeeper showed Britney cell phone photos she'd taken of the sick dogs.

Our sources said Britney became enraged, believing the housekeeper was sending the pics to Jamie Spears. She allegedly grabbed for the phone and, according to the housekeeper, struck her arm in the process. The housekeeper filed a police report for battery. We're told Britney denies touching the housekeeper ... and that all she did was grab the phone.

As of Friday afternoon, the dogs were still not back at Britney's home and the police investigation had not wrapped. The police findings will eventually be sent to the district attorney's office to review the matter for possible misdemeanor battery charges.










						Britney Spears' Housekeeper,  Dog Was Close to Death, Needed Urgent Care
					

Britney Spears' dogs ended up at the vet due to digestive issues before being taken away from her.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Update on the Britney dog neglect case. This disgusts me.
> 
> *BRITNEY SPEARS' HOUSEKEEPER
> DOG WAS NEAR DEATH
> Table Food, Dehydration Critical Problems*
> 
> Britney Spears' dogs fell seriously ill with one close to death, and her housekeeper believed the only way to save the animals was an emergency trip to the vet, which turned into the dogs being kept away from Britney entirely ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources with direct knowledge tell TMZ ... one of Britney's two dogs has serious digestive issues and both dogs were supposed to be fed a special type of food. We're told the housekeeper became alarmed when she saw the dogs regularly being fed table scraps ... causing the pets to become very sick, especially the one with digestive issues.
> 
> The housekeeper also said both dogs were dehydrated from a lack of water ... which ultimately caused her to take them to the vet.
> 
> 
> Our sources say after examining the dogs, the vet was alarmed, and Britney's dog sitter decided it would be best if she cared for the dogs instead of Britney.
> 
> As we reported ... Britney's dogs never came home after the vet visit, and she suspected her dad, Jamie Spears, had something to do with their disappearance. She called the cops August 10 and was prepared to file a theft report over the pooches, but changed her mind.
> 
> TMZ broke the story, the dogs' whereabouts triggered a heated argument Monday between Britney and the housekeeper ... during which we're told the housekeeper showed Britney cell phone photos she'd taken of the sick dogs.
> 
> Our sources said Britney became enraged, believing the housekeeper was sending the pics to Jamie Spears. She allegedly grabbed for the phone and, according to the housekeeper, struck her arm in the process. The housekeeper filed a police report for battery. We're told Britney denies touching the housekeeper ... and that all she did was grab the phone.
> 
> As of Friday afternoon, the dogs were still not back at Britney's home and the police investigation had not wrapped. The police findings will eventually be sent to the district attorney's office to review the matter for possible misdemeanor battery charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' Housekeeper,  Dog Was Close to Death, Needed Urgent Care
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' dogs ended up at the vet due to digestive issues before being taken away from her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


what a mess
I hate to hear that she was neglecting or mistreating the dogs.  the housekeeper wasn't injured so I'm not sure why she felt the need to call the cops.  I also heard audio of one of Britney's sons (not sure how old this audio was) saying something like his mom was in trouble for keeping the dogs in their kennels too much. 
Hope the dogs are now happy and well cared for.

Little dogs aren't accessories to be carried out shopping or used in videos; they are living creatures


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> what a mess
> I hate to hear that she was neglecting or mistreating the dogs.  *the housekeeper wasn't injured so I'm not sure why she felt the need to call the cops. * I also heard audio of one of Britney's sons (not sure how old this audio was) saying something like his mom was in trouble for keeping the dogs in their kennels too much.
> Hope the dogs are now happy and well cared for.
> 
> Little dogs aren't accessories to be carried out shopping or used in videos; they are living creatures



Maybe she wanted the incident documented. She may not have been injured but she probably also wanted to cover herself in case Britney accused her later of stealing the dogs. Celebrities get away with a lot, especially in LA. I imagine the people who work for them have to be careful.


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-mania said:


> Maybe she wanted the incident documented. She may not have been injured but she probably also wanted to cover herself in case Britney accused her later of stealing the dogs. Celebrities get away with a lot, especially in LA. I imagine the people who work for them have to be careful.


Yup to celebrities getting away with a lot
Remember Johnny Depp and Amber Heard smuggling their dogs into Australia? We have very strict quarantine rules which they thought shouldn’t apply to them
Wonder what happened to the pups?


----------



## bag-mania

pukasonqo said:


> Yup to celebrities getting away with a lot
> Remember Johnny Depp and Amber Heard smuggling their dogs into Australia? We have very strict quarantine rules which they thought shouldn’t apply to them
> Wonder what happened to the pups?



I assume they brought them back to the US but who knows what happened to the dogs when they broke up. I hate to think of a dog being stuck with either one of them.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> Update on the Britney dog neglect case. This disgusts me.
> 
> *BRITNEY SPEARS' HOUSEKEEPER
> DOG WAS NEAR DEATH
> Table Food, Dehydration Critical Problems*
> 
> Britney Spears' dogs fell seriously ill with one close to death, and her housekeeper believed the only way to save the animals was an emergency trip to the vet, which turned into the dogs being kept away from Britney entirely ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources with direct knowledge tell TMZ ... one of Britney's two dogs has serious digestive issues and both dogs were supposed to be fed a special type of food. We're told the housekeeper became alarmed when she saw the dogs regularly being fed table scraps ... causing the pets to become very sick, especially the one with digestive issues.
> 
> The housekeeper also said both dogs were dehydrated from a lack of water ... which ultimately caused her to take them to the vet.
> 
> 
> Our sources say after examining the dogs, the vet was alarmed, and Britney's dog sitter decided it would be best if she cared for the dogs instead of Britney.
> 
> As we reported ... Britney's dogs never came home after the vet visit, and she suspected her dad, Jamie Spears, had something to do with their disappearance. She called the cops August 10 and was prepared to file a theft report over the pooches, but changed her mind.
> 
> TMZ broke the story, the dogs' whereabouts triggered a heated argument Monday between Britney and the housekeeper ... during which we're told the housekeeper showed Britney cell phone photos she'd taken of the sick dogs.
> 
> Our sources said Britney became enraged, believing the housekeeper was sending the pics to Jamie Spears. She allegedly grabbed for the phone and, according to the housekeeper, struck her arm in the process. The housekeeper filed a police report for battery. We're told Britney denies touching the housekeeper ... and that all she did was grab the phone.
> 
> As of Friday afternoon, the dogs were still not back at Britney's home and the police investigation had not wrapped. The police findings will eventually be sent to the district attorney's office to review the matter for possible misdemeanor battery charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' Housekeeper,  Dog Was Close to Death, Needed Urgent Care
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' dogs ended up at the vet due to digestive issues before being taken away from her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


You know when someone has maids and house staff to clean up the messes if you're feeding your dogs table scraps when they have trouble digesting.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> I assume they brought them back to the US but who knows what happened to the dogs when they broke up. I hate to think of a dog being stuck with either one of them.


Oh I remember that. They couldn't keep the dogs in Oz, so they flew them private back to the States.  I kid you not.

Depp has what seem to be trouble free kids, I can see him taking care of his dogs without a wife around.


----------



## starrynite_87

bag-mania said:


> Update on the Britney dog neglect case. This disgusts me.
> 
> *BRITNEY SPEARS' HOUSEKEEPER
> DOG WAS NEAR DEATH
> Table Food, Dehydration Critical Problems*
> 
> Britney Spears' dogs fell seriously ill with one close to death, and her housekeeper believed the only way to save the animals was an emergency trip to the vet, which turned into the dogs being kept away from Britney entirely ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources with direct knowledge tell TMZ ... one of Britney's two dogs has serious digestive issues and both dogs were supposed to be fed a special type of food. We're told the housekeeper became alarmed when she saw the dogs regularly being fed table scraps ... causing the pets to become very sick, especially the one with digestive issues.
> 
> The housekeeper also said both dogs were dehydrated from a lack of water ... which ultimately caused her to take them to the vet.
> 
> 
> Our sources say after examining the dogs, the vet was alarmed, and Britney's dog sitter decided it would be best if she cared for the dogs instead of Britney.
> 
> As we reported ... Britney's dogs never came home after the vet visit, and she suspected her dad, Jamie Spears, had something to do with their disappearance. She called the cops August 10 and was prepared to file a theft report over the pooches, but changed her mind.
> 
> TMZ broke the story, the dogs' whereabouts triggered a heated argument Monday between Britney and the housekeeper ... during which we're told the housekeeper showed Britney cell phone photos she'd taken of the sick dogs.
> 
> Our sources said Britney became enraged, believing the housekeeper was sending the pics to Jamie Spears. She allegedly grabbed for the phone and, according to the housekeeper, struck her arm in the process. The housekeeper filed a police report for battery. We're told Britney denies touching the housekeeper ... and that all she did was grab the phone.
> 
> As of Friday afternoon, the dogs were still not back at Britney's home and the police investigation had not wrapped. The police findings will eventually be sent to the district attorney's office to review the matter for possible misdemeanor battery charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' Housekeeper,  Dog Was Close to Death, Needed Urgent Care
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' dogs ended up at the vet due to digestive issues before being taken away from her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


If  I remember correctly it come out  awhile back in court documents that her son had made claims that his mom was not taking care of the dogs properly.


----------



## sdkitty

starrynite_87 said:


> If  I remember correctly it come out  awhile back in court documents that her son had made claims that his mom was not taking care of the dogs properly.


again, I love animals and if she isn't taking her responsibility the dogs seriously that's bad.  but I'm sure there are a lot of "bad" pet owners who aren't under a conservatorship.
I hope the dogs are being well cared for now


----------



## meluvs2shop

Animal neglect will not look good for Britney’s case. :/


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> again, I love animals and if she isn't taking her responsibility the dogs seriously that's bad.  but I'm sure there are a lot of "bad" pet owners who aren't under a conservatorship.
> I hope the dogs are being well cared for now


Yes, there are bad pet owners not under conservatorships.  But they don't have the mental health history that Britney does. When Britney is trying to maintain that she can take care of herself and be free to make her own decisions, her inability to take care of her dogs, or recognize when her dogs are not well, supports the notion that she's incapable of caring for herself as well.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> Yes, there are bad pet owners not under conservatorships.  But they don't have the mental health history that Britney does. When Britney is trying to maintain that she can take care of herself and be free to make her own decisions, her inability to take care of her dogs, or recognize when her dogs are not well, supports the notion that she's incapable of caring for herself as well.


or she is a case of arrested development, having had her life controlled by others and never paying a bill or doing the things "regular people" do

If so, I don't think that's reason enough to have her father force her to work and take her money


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> or she is a case of arrested development, having had her life controlled by others and never paying a bill or doing the things "regular people" do
> 
> If so, I don't think that's reason enough to have her father force her to work and take her money


There is enough evidence out there of her suffering from mental illness that I think it's wishful thinking to pretend it's all arrested development and a conspiracy against her.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> There is enough evidence out there of her suffering from mental illness that I think it's wishful thinking to pretend it's all arrested development and a conspiracy against her.


assuming you are right, then I would say her father should still be removed and replaced by someone professional and objective.  but I don't think not taking good care of one's dogs (which is  despicable) is comparable to dementia


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> assuming you are right, then I would say her father should still be removed and replaced by someone professional and objective.  but I don't think not taking good care of one's dogs (which is  despicable) is comparable to dementia


I have not seen anyone who claim that dog care alone is a reason to put someone under a conservatorship.  Britney's case is being judged looking at ALL of her behavior and ALL of the circumstances.  It's not about one single issue.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> I have not seen anyone who claim that dog care alone is a reason to put someone under a conservatorship.  Britney's case is being judged looking at ALL of her behavior and ALL of the circumstances.  It's not about one single issue.


well, as some people like to say about wearing masks "this is America" and what's been done to her doesn't seem right.  just my opinion.  I don't claim to have all the details of her psych records, etc.


----------



## Jayne1

LibbyRuth said:


> Yes, there are bad pet owners not under conservatorships.  But they don't have the mental health history that Britney does. When Britney is trying to maintain that she can take care of herself and be free to make her own decisions, her inability to take care of her dogs, or recognize when her dogs are not well, supports the notion that she's incapable of caring for herself as well.


I said this before, when you're cleaning up the messes, you tend to notice everything.

I wonder if having so much help, dog walkers, housekeepers, a dog sitter! makes it easier to ignore everything that isn't your direct responsibility.

Who has her kids?


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> I said this before, when you're cleaning up the messes, you tend to notice everything.
> 
> I wonder if having so much help, dog walkers, housekeepers, a dog sitter! makes it easier to ignore everything that isn't your direct responsibility.
> 
> Who has her kids?



I don't think the dogs fall under the umbrella of being someone else's responsibility. Britney has a huge mansion and hired people who take care of it, but they are not there all of the time. Remember, it took her 2–3 hours to get someone to get her out of the bathroom she locked herself in. I would be willing to bet there is a large section of the mansion that is her private living quarters where she lives with her boyfriend. The hired help only comes in when necessary, to clean, get the laundry, change the linen, etc. The dog walker might see the dogs most days, but only for a little while. The housekeeper would see the dogs when she comes into the living quarters, she might even observe Britney giving the dogs table food that she knows is bad for them. But she is only an employee and there wasn't much she could do without overstepping her place. Until apparently the situation got so bad that the dog walker and the housekeeper couldn't stand it anymore and decided that helping the dogs was more important to them than keeping their jobs.

Her kids are both teens now so they are more self-sufficient. She shares custody with Kevin Federline, she has 30%, he has 70%. There have been custody battles between them ever since the break up. Britney pays child support to K Fed, as near as I can tell it is at least $30,000 a month, plus she has had to pay K Fed's legal expenses.


----------



## bag-mania

According to _People_ she has the dogs back.

A source now tells PEOPLE that the "Lucky" singer had "reunited with her dogs before the weekend" and was "thrilled" to do so.

"Her dogs are a sensitive breed that often has health issues. She has gotten clear instructions about how to care for the dogs now," the source continues, adding that the "housekeeper no longer works for her."

Another insider close to the star also tells PEOPLE: "The dogs are back and they have more help now."

Earlier this week, Capt. Eric Buschow confirmed to PEOPLE that the singer is the suspect in a battery investigation after an employee reported that Spears "struck them during a dispute" inside her home.









						Britney Spears 'Thrilled' to Be Reunited with Dogs After Dispute with Employee Over Their Health: Sources
					

Multiple sources tell PEOPLE Spears — who is currently under investigation for allegedly striking her housekeeper during a “dispute” last week — tangled with her employee over her dogs’ removal from her home




					people.com


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> I don't think the dogs fall under the umbrella of being someone else's responsibility. Britney has a huge mansion and hired people who take care of it, but they are not there all of the time. Remember, it took her 2–3 hours to get someone to get her out of the bathroom she locked herself in. I would be willing to bet there is a large section of the mansion that is her private living quarters where she lives with her boyfriend. The hired help only comes in when necessary, to clean, get the laundry, change the linen, etc. The dog walker might see the dogs most days, but only for a little while. The housekeeper would see the dogs when she comes into the living quarters, she might even observe Britney giving the dogs table food that she knows is bad for them. But she is only an employee and there wasn't much she could do without overstepping her place. Until apparently the situation got so bad that the dog walker and the housekeeper couldn't stand it anymore and decided that helping the dogs was more important to them than keeping their jobs.
> 
> Her kids are both teens now so they are more self-sufficient. She shares custody with Kevin Federline, she has 30%, he has 70%. There have been custody battles between them ever since the break up. Britney pays child support to K Fed, as near as I can tell it is at least $30,000 a month, plus she has had to pay K Fed's legal expenses.


I agree with you, but as I said, and this is from my own perspective, when your animals are vomiting or pooping on the floor and you are the only one in the house who cleans... which means you are cleaning up the vomit and poo on the carpet on a regular basis... then you quickly realize something is wrong and take your animal to the vet.

If someone else is cleaning, walking and sitting - a person can be totally oblivious, I suppose.


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> I agree with you, but as I said, and this is from my own perspective, when your animals are vomiting or pooping on the floor and you are the only one in the house who cleans... which means you are cleaning up the vomit and poo on the carpet on a regular basis... then you quickly realize something is wrong and take your animal to the vet.
> 
> If someone else is cleaning, walking and sitting - a person can be totally oblivious, I suppose.



Maybe, but the dogs were also dehydrated. How hard is it to put a bowl of water down? If you know your pets at all you can tell when they need something. But if you are a scatter brained celebrity and you treat your dogs like cute little toys, then I suppose maybe you wouldn’t think of their health or their needs.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> Maybe, but the dogs were also dehydrated. How hard is it to put a bowl of water down? If you know your pets at all you can tell when they need something. But if you are a scatter brained celebrity and you treat your dogs like cute little toys, then I suppose maybe you wouldn’t think of their health or their needs.


Yes, poor dogs. Hope the new hired help takes good care of them.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Maybe, but the dogs were also dehydrated. How hard is it to put a bowl of water down? If you know your pets at all you can tell when they need something. But if you are a scatter brained celebrity and you treat your dogs like cute little toys, then I suppose maybe you wouldn’t think of their health or their needs.


I've heard stories before about celebs with dogs (usually multiple small dogs) and don't care for them or clean up after them.  when I see a story where a celeb has adopted a big mutt that seems more genuine to me compared to some of these women who carry their tiny pooches around in a tote bag.  Britney isn't the only one

sorry to go OT but this is a story that I like

Jon Hamm Adopts Adorable Rescue Dog Named Splash | PEOPLE.com


----------



## buzzytoes

LibbyRuth said:


> Yes, there are bad pet owners not under conservatorships.  But they don't have the mental health history that Britney does. When Britney is trying to maintain that she can take care of herself and be free to make her own decisions, her inability to take care of her dogs, or recognize when her dogs are not well, supports the notion that she's incapable of caring for herself as well.



You would be surprised at the amount of ****ty pet owners out there. There are a lot of people who overfeed their animals to obesity and then wonder why the animal never moves, there are people who let their animals be on death's doorstep before they take them to the vet, there are people who think their dogs need to be in the back of a pickup truck no matter the weather. Sadly, it's really not uncommon. In general, I think most celebrities are crap pet owners because they don't live the kind of lifestyle that is conducive to owning a pet, but for some reason they think they need one.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I don't think she's capable of taking care of herself, let alone a defenseless animal.  If you love your animals, even if you have a staff of 20, a responsible person makes sure to ask questions of their caregivers, and sees to it they're healthy.  I suspect she has the mentality of a 14, 15 year old.  Sadly, that makes her ripe for exploitation.


----------



## sdkitty

Cavalier Girl said:


> I don't think she's capable of taking care of herself, let alone a defenseless animal.  If you love your animals, even if you have a staff of 20, a responsible person makes sure to ask questions of their caregivers, and sees to it they're healthy.  I suspect she has the mentality of a 14, 15 year old.  Sadly, that makes her ripe for exploitation.


you may be right about that but I'm not sure that means she has to be under a conservatorship - at least the type she is under


----------



## bag-mania

Cavalier Girl said:


> I don't think she's capable of taking care of herself, let alone a defenseless animal.  If you love your animals, even if you have a staff of 20, a responsible person makes sure to ask questions of their caregivers, and sees to it they're healthy.  I suspect she has the mentality of a 14, 15 year old.  Sadly, that makes her ripe for exploitation.



Yep, her priorities are all out of whack. Dumping her chihuahuas because K-Fed didn't like them is the tip of the iceberg. She doesn't make good choices. She is a ditzy woman who needs someone to handle the day-to-day responsibilities for her or else nothing would ever get done.


----------



## sdkitty

now she has someone representing Her interests.  So glad for her
Britney Spears’ Lawyer Accuses Her Dad Of Trying To Extort Millions From Her Conservatorship | HuffPost


----------



## highrider9o9

sdkitty said:


> now she has someone representing Her interests.  So glad for her
> Britney Spears’ Lawyer Accuses Her Dad Of Trying To Extort Millions From Her Conservatorship | HuffPost



At this point, whether or not she needs a conservatorship, her father should have absolutely nothing to do with it, I don’t think that could be anymore clear at this point. The man is basically asking for a divorce settlement. 

also I’d like to point out that TMZ isn’t the most reputable source and have been quick to always report Britney in a poor light and have been accused numerous times of being paid off by Jaime. That doesn’t mean that there isn’t any truth to the stories, but I’ve made it a general rule to not trust much of what TMZ says, but that’s just a personal rule.


----------



## highrider9o9

LibbyRuth said:


> Yes, there are bad pet owners not under conservatorships.  But they don't have the mental health history that Britney does. When Britney is trying to maintain that she can take care of herself and be free to make her own decisions, her inability to take care of her dogs, or recognize when her dogs are not well, supports the notion that she's incapable of caring for herself as well.



and what is her mental health history per se? Unless you’ve seen her medical records then you don’t know her *mental health history*.


----------



## Swanky

Again, everyone is entitled to their opinions, no one is obligated to answer to others here. . . let's be less aggressive please.



highrider9o9 said:


> and what is her mental health history per se? Unless you’ve seen her medical records then you don’t know her *mental health history*.


----------



## highrider9o9

Swanky said:


> Again, everyone is entitled to their opinions, no one is obligated to answer to others here. . . let's be less aggressive please.



respectfully, that wasn’t aggressive in the slightest. The OP said “.they don’t have Britney’s mental health record” that was stated as a fact, not an opinion. As I pointed out the OP does not have her medical records and therefore does not know her mental health record.


----------



## Swanky

Delivery is everything. . . your tone precedes you 
Be cognizant of how your written words can "sound".


----------



## sdkitty

I think dad saw the writing on the wall
Britney Spears' Father Petitions Court To End Her Conservatorship: Reports | HuffPost


----------



## lulu212121

Her attorney is not playing.


----------



## sdkitty

lulu212121 said:


> Her attorney is not playing.


right....she finally has someone representing Her


----------



## lulu212121

Looks like her dad is admitting she does not need the conservatorship. Funny how she is suddenly now well enough, that he says his  daughter's situation has changed 'to such an extent that grounds for establishment of a conservatorship may no longer exist.' (as per dailymail) Thank goodness for this new attorney and of course the Free Britney movement. I think her attorney is going to get to the bottom of all this. This will not be pretty. Whether or not society thinks she is well, this is her life and she has to figure out how to live it. I think she has lost so much. I can't imagine being told I am not well enough to raise my children, but well enough to work non stop to provide employment for a small corporation.


----------



## highrider9o9

sdkitty said:


> I think dad saw the writing on the wall
> Britney Spears' Father Petitions Court To End Her Conservatorship: Reports | HuffPost



for sure. I wouldn’t doubt he’s hoping she won’t pursue any further legal action if this ends quickly and quietly. Part of me wonders if she would just move on and enjoy her life now. Regardless of future legal action she decides to pursue, I hope they do some kind of forensic audit, her documented net worth is nowhere near what it should be considering what she has been paid the last decade. No doubt there has been misuse of her estate and Jaime, Lou taylor, Jaime Lynn, and whoever else need to answer for that.


----------



## bag-mania

*JAMIE SPEARS THE INSIDE STORY ON HIS MOVE TO END BRITNEY'S CONSERVATORSHIP*

*Jamie Spears* has done a 180 in the conservatorship battle over his daughter, but our sources say ... do NOT take the latest twist at face value.

Multiple sources with direct knowledge tell TMZ -- just one month ago Jamie was deeply concerned about his daughter's mental health. Our sources say Jamie feared the worst if the judge ended the conservatorship. He believed *Britney*'s mental health was deteriorating.

Jamie, we're told, felt *Jodi Montgomery* -- Britney's personal conservator -- was not protecting his daughter and felt her motivation was saving her own job.

Jamie told people around him, "She's never getting out of the conservatorship," and our sources say he wasn't saying this to be draconian ... he believed it was necessary for her survival.

Now, Jamie says he believes Britney is able to care for herself, make financial decisions and run her life without any guidance. So, he's asking the judge to *end the conservatorship*. And, here's the key -- he's asking the judge to pull the plug without doing a mental evaluation.

So, why the radical change? As one source told us ... he's calling their bluff. Multiple sources say Jamie believes Britney has not gotten better ... he thinks she's gotten worse. One source put it this way ... "He knows how mentally ill his daughter is, and has genuinely tried to protect her."

Jamie, we're told, has no love lost for Britney's lawyer, *Mathew Rosengart*. By filing the latest legal docs, in a sense, Jamie thinks he trumped Rosengart, who has not yet filed a motion to end the conservatorship -- something he calls out in his legal docs. This puts Rosengart in an interesting position ... whether to join forces with Jamie at the Sept. 29 hearing and end the conservatorship, or not.

It's almost like saying, "Okay, you think the conservatorship should end. Then bring it on. Let's see what happens."

One source said they don't believe Jamie really wants the conservatorship to end, and certainly not without a medical evaluation. We're told Jamie does not believe the judge would terminate the conservatorship without a mental evaluation, and he has said privately he's sure that evaluation would present an insurmountable case to maintain the conservatorship.

So, he would get what he wants -- maintaining the conservatorship -- while also ending the lingering attacks targeting him. It might also ingratiate himself with his daughter.

And finally, according to a source directly connected to Jamie, he thinks his relationship with his daughter is not beyond repair. As the source said, "Jamie believes Britney will come back to him when things unravel again. She always has before."









						Jamie Spears' Move to End Britney Spears Conservatorship, the Inside Story
					

Jamie Spears has done a 180 in the conservatorship battle over his daughter, and our sources say ... do NOT take the latest twist at face value.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## highrider9o9

Well seems as though another major reason he wants to end it on his terms. From what I’ve read a few lawyers have said, if her lawyer gets him removed/he’s found of any wrongdoing he is responsible for the 47M bond, if the conservatorship ends amicable then he bears no responsibility.


----------



## bag-mania

The boyfriend is getting ready for the end of the conservatorship. He’s shopping for diamond rings. Britney’s drama is going to continue for sure.









						Britney Spears' Boyfriend Sam Asghari Shopping For Rings at Cartier
					

Britney Spears' boyfriend, Sam Asghari, shops for rings at Cartier in Beverly Hills.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## lulu212121

bag-mania said:


> The boyfriend is getting ready for the end of the conservatorship. He’s shopping for diamond rings. Britney’s drama is going to continue for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' Boyfriend Sam Asghari Shopping For Rings at Cartier
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' boyfriend, Sam Asghari, shops for rings at Cartier in Beverly Hills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Cartier?  Really? Maybe he doesn't know Britney that well after all. She's not one for name brand anything except for her cars.


----------



## sdkitty

highrider9o9 said:


> Well seems as though another major reason he wants to end it on his terms. From what I’ve read a few lawyers have said, if her lawyer gets him removed/he’s found of any wrongdoing he is responsible for the 47M bond, if the conservatorship ends amicable then he bears no responsibility.


and this report says he may be just saying this to force a medical evaluation
Why did Britney Spears' father pull 'a 180' on ending her conservatorship? (msn.com)


----------



## bag-mania

lulu212121 said:


> Cartier?  Really? Maybe he doesn't know Britney that well after all. She's not one for name brand anything except for her cars.



He took a photo of the ring. Maybe he’s going to show it to her and see if she likes it.

That would be a good time for him to ask if he can borrow her credit card as well.


----------



## bag-mania

It looks like Britney understands that she is not able to take care of herself. That's good at least. She won't be turned loose without any help.

*BRITNEY SPEARS
I WANT JODI MONTGOMERY TO STAY ON WITH ME ...Even After Conservatorship Ends*







*Britney Spears* wants to end her conservatorship ASAP, but she doesn't want to let go of her personal conservator ... TMZ has learned.

Multiple sources with direct knowledge tell TMZ ... Britney wants *Jodi Montgomery* to stay on her payroll indefinitely ... beyond the life of the conservatorship, which could -- repeat -- could end soon.

Our sources say Britney has told multiple people in her camp she has already asked Jodi to stay on ... performing various tasks including dealing with her doctors, making various appointments, making sure she takes the right regimen of meds, arranging meals and chefs, handling the house staff, organizing recreational outings, etc.

We're told Britney has assured people in her camp Jodi has agreed to stay on even if the conservatorship terminates.

What's interesting ... so far Britney and co. have not filed legal docs asking to end the conservatorship. As we reported, her lawyer, *Matt Rosengart*, has said this is a *2-step process* ... getting Jamie out of the conservatorship first, and then putting the conservatorship itself in the crosshairs.

It would seem Jamie's *filing this week* changes things dramatically. He's already *agreed to step down* at the next hearing on Sept. 29, so it seems step 1 has already been handled. Jamie has now filed docs asking the judge to terminate the conservatorship without a mental evaluation. Both Britney and Rosengart have called this a major victory, but they have yet to follow suit by filing similar docs asking to pull the plug on the conservatorship.









						Britney Spears Wants Jodi Montgomery to Stay On When Conservatorship Ends
					

Britney Spears wants to end her conservatorship ASAP, but she doesn't want to let go of her personal conservator, Jodi Montgomery.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## highrider9o9

bag-mania said:


> It looks like Britney understands that she is not able to take care of herself. That's good at least. She won't be turned loose without any help.
> 
> *BRITNEY SPEARS
> I WANT JODI MONTGOMERY TO STAY ON WITH ME ...Even After Conservatorship Ends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Britney Spears* wants to end her conservatorship ASAP, but she doesn't want to let go of her personal conservator ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Multiple sources with direct knowledge tell TMZ ... Britney wants *Jodi Montgomery* to stay on her payroll indefinitely ... beyond the life of the conservatorship, which could -- repeat -- could end soon.
> 
> Our sources say Britney has told multiple people in her camp she has already asked Jodi to stay on ... performing various tasks including dealing with her doctors, making various appointments, making sure she takes the right regimen of meds, arranging meals and chefs, handling the house staff, organizing recreational outings, etc.
> 
> We're told Britney has assured people in her camp Jodi has agreed to stay on even if the conservatorship terminates.
> 
> What's interesting ... so far Britney and co. have not filed legal docs asking to end the conservatorship. As we reported, her lawyer, *Matt Rosengart*, has said this is a *2-step process* ... getting Jamie out of the conservatorship first, and then putting the conservatorship itself in the crosshairs.
> 
> It would seem Jamie's *filing this week* changes things dramatically. He's already *agreed to step down* at the next hearing on Sept. 29, so it seems step 1 has already been handled. Jamie has now filed docs asking the judge to terminate the conservatorship without a mental evaluation. Both Britney and Rosengart have called this a major victory, but they have yet to follow suit by filing similar docs asking to pull the plug on the conservatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Wants Jodi Montgomery to Stay On When Conservatorship Ends
> 
> 
> Britney Spears wants to end her conservatorship ASAP, but she doesn't want to let go of her personal conservator, Jodi Montgomery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com











						Britney Spears's dad petitioned to end her conservatorship — but why now?
					

Britney Spears's dad, Jamie Spears, has petitioned the court to end her conservatorship after 13 years — and a full year of her fighting to remove him as conservator. So why is he calling for this now — and what will happen next?




					www.yahoo.com
				




an interesting tidbit from this article mentions that most of TMZ’s ”sources” are most likely coming from jaimes team. TMZ is not exactly known for reporting the most factual information.


----------



## bag-mania

highrider9o9 said:


> an interesting tidbit from this article mentions that most of TMZ’s ”sources” are most likely coming from jaimes team. *TMZ is not exactly known for reporting the most factual information.*



I have to disagree. TMZ has an excellent reputation for reliability when it comes to celebrity news. They are so reliable that the mainstream media quotes them constantly. It probably comes from having so many lawyers working for them. They make themselves sue-proof by covering all their bases.

What makes you think Jamie has a publicity team? Last I heard he was living in an RV in Louisiana.


----------



## highrider9o9

bag-mania said:


> I have to disagree. TMZ has an excellent reputation for reliability when it comes to celebrity news. They are so reliable that the mainstream media quotes them constantly. It probably comes from having so many lawyers working for them. They make themselves sue-proof by covering all their bases.
> 
> What makes you think Jamie has a publicity team? Last I heard he was living in an RV in Louisiana.



well just for starters the $531k that Jaime has spent on PR as detailed in the article I posted.We can agree to disagree on TMZ, they’re a step higher than Perez Hilton IMO.


----------



## bag-mania

As we expected, she’s gettin’ married! Let the next chapter of her disastrous life begin.









						Britney Spears Actually Engaged to BF Sam Asghari, TMZ Confirms
					

Britney is ... ENGAGED?!? Yes, that seems to be the case.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## m_ichele

bag-mania said:


> As we expected, she’s gettin’ married! Let the next chapter of her disastrous life begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Actually Engaged to BF Sam Asghari, TMZ Confirms
> 
> 
> Britney is ... ENGAGED?!? Yes, that seems to be the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I hope she has a prenup.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> It looks like Britney understands that she is not able to take care of herself. That's good at least. She won't be turned loose without any help.
> 
> *BRITNEY SPEARS
> I WANT JODI MONTGOMERY TO STAY ON WITH ME ...Even After Conservatorship Ends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Britney Spears* wants to end her conservatorship ASAP, but she doesn't want to let go of her personal conservator ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Multiple sources with direct knowledge tell TMZ ... Britney wants *Jodi Montgomery* to stay on her payroll indefinitely ... beyond the life of the conservatorship, which could -- repeat -- could end soon.
> 
> Our sources say Britney has told multiple people in her camp she has already asked Jodi to stay on ... performing various tasks including dealing with her doctors, making various appointments, making sure she takes the right regimen of meds, arranging meals and chefs, handling the house staff, organizing recreational outings, etc.
> 
> We're told Britney has assured people in her camp Jodi has agreed to stay on even if the conservatorship terminates.
> 
> What's interesting ... so far Britney and co. have not filed legal docs asking to end the conservatorship. As we reported, her lawyer, *Matt Rosengart*, has said this is a *2-step process* ... getting Jamie out of the conservatorship first, and then putting the conservatorship itself in the crosshairs.
> 
> It would seem Jamie's *filing this week* changes things dramatically. He's already *agreed to step down* at the next hearing on Sept. 29, so it seems step 1 has already been handled. Jamie has now filed docs asking the judge to terminate the conservatorship without a mental evaluation. Both Britney and Rosengart have called this a major victory, but they have yet to follow suit by filing similar docs asking to pull the plug on the conservatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Wants Jodi Montgomery to Stay On When Conservatorship Ends
> 
> 
> Britney Spears wants to end her conservatorship ASAP, but she doesn't want to let go of her personal conservator, Jodi Montgomery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Other sites made Jodi sound like the devil, and Britney wants her to stay on?  I don't know WTH to believe in this drama, besides my belief that Britney has actual mental health issues and is in no position to make rational decisions on her own.  I think her boyfriend will take huge advantage of her before she realizes it's too late.


----------



## pixiejenna

I was expecting this to come soon since her father is officially stepping down soon. I can only hope that her new lawyer will help make sure that she has a great prenup in place to protect her assets. I don’t want her to have another k-fed situation on her hands funding his lifestyle. I feel like it’s possible that he wants to get her knocked up ASAP as insurance for him being set up for life. I wonder how long after having a IUD taken out you can get pregnant I feel like it would take a few months for your hormones to adjust.  She is also turning 40 this year as well, I could see her maybe doing IVF to help get pregnant quickly.


----------



## Jayne1

I wonder who paid. Even if he paid, it might have been from what she was giving him.

Any guesses on how long it will last?


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> I was expecting this to come soon since her father is officially stepping down soon. I can only hope that her new lawyer will help make sure that she has a great prenup in place to protect her assets. I don’t want her to have another k-fed situation on her hands funding his lifestyle. I feel like it’s possible that he wants to get her knocked up ASAP as insurance for him being set up for life. I wonder how long after having a IUD taken out you can get pregnant I feel like it would take a few months for your hormones to adjust.  She is also turning 40 this year as well, I could see her maybe doing IVF to help get pregnant quickly.



It was so predictable it couldn’t have gone any other way. I bet her lawyers are already writing up a prenup. Whether Britney is smart enough (and competent enough) to sign it is another matter. Hope her fans are happy now because this the #FreeBritney they were fighting for.


----------



## prettyprincess

Octavia Spencer wrote on Britney’s  Instagram to make him sign a prenup


----------



## pixiejenna

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder who paid. Even if he paid, it might have been from what she was giving him.
> 
> Any guesses on how long it will last?
> 
> View attachment 5192398



2-4 years or as long as it takes to have 2 kids.


----------



## bag-mania

Nothing says “I love you” more than having your ring’s designer pimping the style on their Instagram the same day the engagement is announced.


----------



## lulu212121

I have to think if this guy was "bad", Britney's dad would never have had him on the approved list of people for her to have constant contact with.


----------



## bag-mania

lulu212121 said:


> I have to think if this guy was "bad", Britney's dad would never have had him on the approved list of people for her to have constant contact with.



We don’t know that the guy is bad. He’s a young actor/model who wants to be rich and famous, the opportunistic type. Lots of those in LA. Let’s hope he genuinely loves her, but I wouldn’t put money on the marriage lasting for a long time.

From what I can tell her dad never had any say over her dating choices. Britney picked this guy out from of a photo book of models to be in one of her music videos. She took up with him from there and he’s been living with her for awhile. I guess she couldn’t marry him while under the conservatorship without approval from her dad but that is no longer an issue.


----------



## highrider9o9

bag-mania said:


> As we expected, she’s gettin’ married! Let the next chapter of her disastrous life begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Actually Engaged to BF Sam Asghari, TMZ Confirms
> 
> 
> Britney is ... ENGAGED?!? Yes, that seems to be the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



xx
She’s made it very clear she doesn’t want to work or perform any longer, she’s said that all she wants is to get married to Sam , have more kids and her boys have said that they like Sam, so there doesn’t seem to be any issues there. It seems to me she just wants to live as much of a normal life as possible after all this just being a mom. 
xx
 I for one hope that this brings her to a much better chapter in her life and she gets the happy ending she rightfully deserves.


_*drama removed, please discuss Britney, not members_


----------



## lulu212121

bag-mania said:


> We don’t know that the guy is bad. He’s a young actor/model who wants to be rich and famous, the opportunistic type. Lots of those in LA. Let’s hope he genuinely loves her, but I wouldn’t put money on the marriage lasting for a long time.
> 
> From what I can tell her dad never had any say over her dating choices. Britney picked this guy out from of a photo book of models to be in one of her music videos. She took up with him from there and he’s been living with her for awhile. I guess she couldn’t marry him while under the conservatorship without approval from her dad but that is no longer an issue.


I'm not sure what it is that you know about Britney's father that has alluded you to believe he has no say in who she dates. I can't see where he would give Britney that freedom, but nothing else in her life. She seems to have no friends. 

I remember the story of her picking him out for her video, but it was also said that everyone was "screened", whatever that met at the time.


----------



## lanasyogamama

so the Cartier ring didn’t work out?


----------



## TC1

I saw he posted a pic of the ring..then deleted it, said his account was hacked and then proposed? Geeez, what's with all the cloak and dagger (ring shopping if he already picked one out) and pretend social media nonsense? Ridiculous, IMO
ETA he was probably supposed to post about it at a predetermined time for his "celebrity discount"


----------



## scarlet555

She said she wanted to get married and have children...  but, not with the first guy that proposes I would have hoped.


----------



## bag-mania

lulu212121 said:


> I'm not sure what it is that you know about Britney's father that has alluded you to believe he has no say in who she dates. I can't see where he would give Britney that freedom, but nothing else in her life. She seems to have no friends.
> 
> I remember the story of her picking him out for her video, but it was also said that everyone was "screened", whatever that met at the time.



Her father doesn't live with her and Britney isn't locked up in prison. We have seen pap shots of her going about her business over the years. I don't know what "screened" means either but in recent years since her dad's health has declined and with him living a couple thousand miles away, I don't see him inspecting her prospective boyfriends. Like I said earlier, I hope the fiancé's intentions are good. We'll likely know in about five years, if not sooner.


----------



## bag-mania

lanasyogamama said:


> so the Cartier ring didn’t work out?



Guess not. His going to the Cartier store was to get papped so people would start talking about it. Can you get a bespoke engagement ring designed and made for you in only a few days time? I suppose if you throw enough money at it, anything is possible.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> Guess not. His going to the Cartier store was to get papped so people would start talking about it. Can you get a bespoke engagement ring designed and made for you in only a few days time? I suppose if you throw enough money at it, anything is possible.


Unless he went to this place and said he wanted a ring, what do you have if I give your publicity and they showed him. Pick up in a day or two, sized and engraved. lol


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> Unless he went to this place and said he wanted a ring, what do you have if I give your publicity and they showed him. Pick up in a day or two, sized and engraved. lol



I just Googled it. Forever Diamonds NY has only one location and it is where you would expect, in New York City. So Sam didn't pick it out in a store or work one-on-one with the designer last week. I guess it was ordered weeks ago and the ring shopping pap walk was done solely for attention because Mr. Fiancé is a bit of a fameho.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> I just Googled it. Forever Diamonds NY has only one location and it is where you would expect, in New York City. So Sam didn't pick it out in a store or work one-on-one with the designer last week. I guess it was ordered weeks ago and the ring shopping pap walk was done solely for attention because Mr. Fiancé is a bit of a fameho.


See, it was off the rack, so to speak.  Which is fine, it's very pretty.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> Nothing says “I love you” more than having your ring’s designer pimping the style on their Instagram the same day the engagement is announced.
> 
> View attachment 5192493


I don't get it?  It looks like a simple solitaire to me?  "The thought and detail Sam put into this ring made the design process so special?"  Huh??  Am I missing something?  Do I need better reading glasses??


----------



## Swanky

It'a pretty basic, except has some pave on the bridge/gallery area.  Once a stone is sourced, it shouldn't take a jeweler more than a week or 2 for a setting like that.


purseinsanity said:


> I don't get it?  It looks like a simple solitaire to me?  "The thought and detail Sam put into this ring made the design process so special?"  Huh??  Am I missing something?  Do I need better reading glasses??


----------



## bag-mania

purseinsanity said:


> I don't get it?  It looks like a simple solitaire to me?  "The thought and detail Sam put into this ring made the design process so special?"  Huh??  Am I missing something?  Do I need better reading glasses??



No idea, but then there are plenty of other designer items that don't seem at all special to me. Maybe he collaborated with them on getting the inscription just perfect, "To my lovely meal ticket lioness, thank you for making all my worries about money go away dreams come true!"


----------



## lulu212121

bag-mania said:


> Her father doesn't live with her and Britney isn't locked up in prison. We have seen pap shots of her going about her business over the years. I don't know what "screened" means either but in recent years since her dad's health has declined and with him living a couple thousand miles away, I don't see him inspecting her prospective boyfriends. Like I said earlier, I hope the fiancé's intentions are good. We'll likely know in about five years, if not sooner.


I'm just not seeing how you think her dad had no say in who she was allowed to date or be in her circle, but controlled every other detail in her life even though he lives "a couple thousand miles away".


----------



## bag-mania

lulu212121 said:


> I'm just not seeing how you think her dad had no say in who she was allowed to date or be in her circle, but controlled every other detail in her life even though he lives "a couple thousand miles away".



Have you read anything to indicate Sam had to go through a screening process? I haven’t. She picked him out for the video because she liked his looks, she worked with him, and when the video was finished he stayed around. That shows not only that Britney has creative control over who is in her videos and stage shows but also that she gets to pick her own boyfriends (for better or for worse).

I know the media narrative and the Free Britney folks make it out like Britney is a princess locked in a tower and her evil father is laughing manically while rubbing his hands together over a pot of Britney’s money, but from what we can observe that isn’t exactly so. If her dad has stolen millions from her, as some have claimed, it would be incredibly easy to prove with all the accountants and lawyers around her. So far I haven’t heard a hint that charges are pending, but I guess time will tell.


----------



## highrider9o9

bag-mania said:


> Have you read anything to indicate Sam had to go through a screening process? I haven’t. She picked him out for the video because she liked his looks, she worked with him, and when the video was finished he stayed around. That shows not only that Britney has creative control over who is in her videos and stage shows but also that she gets to pick her own boyfriends (for better or for worse).
> 
> I know the media narrative and the Free Britney folks make it out like Britney is a princess locked in a tower and her evil father is laughing manically while rubbing his hands together over a pot of Britney’s money, but from what we can observe that isn’t exactly so. If her dad has stolen millions from her, as some have claimed, it would be incredibly easy to prove with all the accountants and lawyers around her. So far I haven’t heard a hint that charges are pending, but I guess time will tell.



Glory was the first time she said she had any creative control in a long time so she may have been able to select him for the video but enough people (iggy azalea, backup dancers) have come forward about just how difficult it was to work with her (house searches, surprise NDA’s, etc..) so I’m sure Jaime didn’t just “let it happen”,

as an accountant/auditor myself, it’s not always that easy to determine where funds have gone, especially when other parties are involved and shell corporations are created. That’s one of the reasons her lawyer wanted Jaime removed before terminating the conservatorship, he could put a forensic accountant in place without anyone restricting their access. He has been accused by her lawyer of misuse of her estate already and making unauthorized payment, this has been talked about several times by her lawyer.


----------



## lulu212121

highrider9o9 said:


> Glory was the first time she said she had any creative control in a long time so she may have been able to select him for the video but enough people (iggy azalea, backup dancers) have come forward about just how difficult it was to work with her (house searches, surprise NDA’s, etc..) so I’m sure Jaime didn’t just “let it happen”,
> 
> as an accountant/auditor myself, it’s not always that easy to determine where funds have gone, especially when other parties are involved and shell corporations are created. That’s one of the reasons her lawyer wanted Jaime removed before terminating the conservatorship, he could put a forensic accountant in place without anyone restricting their access. He has been accused by her lawyer of misuse of her estate already and making unauthorized payment, this has been talked about several times by her lawyer.


That's what I was talking about when I was telling that other poster that there is no way Britney's father did not have a say as to who is allowed to be her boyfriend. I couldn't remember what music video it was that there were those "screening" stories coming from. Thank you! 

As far as Britney's dad and money mismanagement goes, there is an investigation being done by her lawyer. There's a reason Bessmer Trust backed out at the last minute.


----------



## bag-mania

Did anyone see what they posted yesterday? I've seen the media trying to describe Britney dancing with a doll and calling it their baby as "sweet," but they should wait until the conservatorship proceedings are over before posting silly stuff like this. It doesn't help their case of making her look competent.


----------



## buzzytoes

I think they should wait as well, but I don't think it speaks to her inability to take care of herself. I feel like she is very similar to Michael Jackson - there is clearly some arrested development, but that doesn't mean she should be under a conservatorship. Is she weird and childish? Totally. Does that mean she shouldn't be allowed to take care of herself? Not at all.


----------



## bag-mania

The hearing is going on right now so we should know soon whether the conservatorship will be terminated completely or just her father removed. From what I've read Britney is not attending the hearing and leaving it to her lawyer.


----------



## highrider9o9

There’s some journalists/lawyers/media live tweeting from the courtroom right now  and they’re saying judge penny has suspended Jaime. Obviously we should wait for more official announcements but so far that’s what I’m reading.


----------



## highrider9o9

And it’s confirmed a CPA will be taking over to manage her finances and hopefully do some digging too.








						Britney Spears Is Finally Free From Her Father's Control After More Than 13 Years
					

A judge suspended the 39-year-old pop star's father, Jamie Spears, as conservator of her estate on Wednesday in a highly anticipated hearing.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## buzzytoes

I saw also there is a date set in December for a termination hearing. So happy for her! I feel like she is just going to fade into obscurity, go move somewhere down south, have a couple babies, and be that eccentric old lady down the block.


----------



## highrider9o9

buzzytoes said:


> I saw also there is a date set in December for a termination hearing. So happy for her! I feel like she is just going to fade into obscurity, go move somewhere down south, have a couple babies, and be that eccentric old lady down the block.



Selfishly, I would love for her to work again and do things on her terms and her schedule, put out an album that she had total control of, etc…

but I completely agree with you, I think there’s a very good chance that she’s ready to just live a very normal life, be married, and have another baby, and she deserves that.


----------



## buzzytoes

highrider9o9 said:


> Selfishly, I would love for her to work again and do things on her terms and her schedule, put out an album that she had total control of, etc…
> 
> but I completely agree with you, I think there’s a very good chance that she’s ready to just live a very normal life, be married, and have another baby, and she deserves that.


I would love to see that as well, because I would still love to see her in concert. A show that she had complete control over would probably be amazing. Unfortunately I feel like she is long past ready to retire.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m glad that Jamie is done. I also hope the accountant dose some serious forensic digging and she can press charges against everyone who stole from her. I feel mixed about her future I feel like she would be happy being fully retired and having more kids and living a some what normal life. But I feel like her fiancé is going to ride this wave as long as he can, he’s already had her prompting him for roles. I kind of hope she doesn’t jump into any work any time soon. Especially if her accountant is successful in finding all the skeletons she’ll be in court again for another lengthy battle.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> Did anyone see what they posted yesterday? I've seen the media trying to describe Britney dancing with a doll and calling it their baby as "sweet," but they should wait until the conservatorship proceedings are over before posting silly stuff like this. It doesn't help their case of making her look competent.



I obviously can't speak in regards to her mental health, but that is not a video of a normal almost 40 year old.  She speaks in a baby doll voice, and as someone said, seems like an arrested development situation.  I don't know if she needs to be under a conservatorship or not, but she still seems ripe for being taken advantage of.


----------



## sdkitty

this may have been posted but I noted some very strong languange from the judge re what was done to Britney
Judge Suspends Britney Spears' Father As Her Conservator | HuffPost


----------



## highrider9o9

I have to laugh. Jaime has called the CPA who was put into the temp conservator role as “unqualified “

The guy is a CPA who was a big 4 auditor, an SVP of a major media/production company and a CFO of another of another large production company, but apparently he’s not as qualified as Jaime who has no professional accounting or finance experience and a string of failed business ventures behind him.

This couldn’t be more ridiculous, her father and his lawyer are basically  grasping at straws at this point.










						Britney Spears' father opposes his replacement, reiterates support for ending conservatorship
					

Jamie Spears argued in a new filing that John Zabel, a certified public accountant, was unqualified to take over his daughter's $60 million estate.




					www.google.com


----------



## sdkitty

highrider9o9 said:


> I have to laugh. Jaime has called the CPA who was put into the temp conservator role as “unqualified “
> 
> The guy is a CPA who was a big 4 auditor, an SVP of a major media/production company and a CFO of another of another large production company, but apparently he’s not as qualified as Jaime who has no professional accounting or finance experience and a string of failed business ventures behind him.
> 
> This couldn’t be more ridiculous, her father and his lawyer are basically  grasping at straws at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' father opposes his replacement, reiterates support for ending conservatorship
> 
> 
> Jamie Spears argued in a new filing that John Zabel, a certified public accountant, was unqualified to take over his daughter's $60 million estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


yes, he is ridiculous....why is he doing this when the volunarily stepped down?


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> yes, he is ridiculous....why is he doing this when the volunarily stepped down?



I didn't get that either. He stepped down a few weeks back. I thought his part of the hearing had been resolved and they would focus on whether she was able to live without any conservatorship at all. Maybe they had to go through it all in case any charges of wrongdoing are filed against him at a later date.


----------



## highrider9o9

sdkitty said:


> yes, he is ridiculous....why is he doing this when the volunarily stepped down?





bag-mania said:


> I didn't get that either. He stepped down a few weeks back. I thought his part of the hearing had been resolved and they would focus on whether she was able to live without any conservatorship at all. Maybe they had to go through it all in case any charges of wrongdoing are filed against him at a later date.



So from everything I’ve read he didn’t technically step down as conservator, he filed to terminate the conservatorship but he would remain on until it was over garnering him around $2M and also closing out the conservatorship without any investigations. Now he’s been formally removed by the judge and I’m assuming is not entitled to any further compensation. Also he has to hand over any and all documents and records to the new cpa/conservator.


----------



## lulu212121

highrider9o9 said:


> I have to laugh. Jaime has called the CPA who was put into the temp conservator role as “unqualified “
> 
> The guy is a CPA who was a big 4 auditor, an SVP of a major media/production company and a CFO of another of another large production company, but apparently he’s not as qualified as Jaime who has no professional accounting or finance experience and a string of failed business ventures behind him.
> 
> This couldn’t be more ridiculous, her father and his lawyer are basically  grasping at straws at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' father opposes his replacement, reiterates support for ending conservatorship
> 
> 
> Jamie Spears argued in a new filing that John Zabel, a certified public accountant, was unqualified to take over his daughter's $60 million estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Her attorney gave a great reply to his concern.


----------



## lulu212121

You can totally see now how toxic Britney's dad is. I can only imagine the private hell she has been in for 13 years.


----------



## sdkitty

lulu212121 said:


> Her attorney gave a great reply to his concern.


so glad she finally has an attorney representing Her interests - and a ver good one


----------



## bag-mania

Um, she’s at it again. She really doesn’t have any common sense. 



*Britney Spears* sure looks like she's feeling free after the judge in her conservatorship case took control away from her dad ... because she just posted a bunch of racy photos.

The singer just dropped a photo dump on her official Instagram page, and it's 10 photos of her either fully nude or topless.

Britney looks like she's on a tropical beach getaway in the hot shots ... and it sounds like she's in a playful mood, saying, "Playing in the Pacific never hurt anybody."

Britney's strategically placed flower emojis on her body ... covering up her nipples and other parts. Even so, not much is left to the imagination here.

As you know ... Britney's father, Jamie Spears, was suspended from her conservatorship Wednesday in a monumental court hearing after 13 years at the helm.

Check out the pics ... no wonder, Sam Asghari put a ring on it.









						Britney Spears Posts Nude Photos After Monumental Court Hearing
					

Britney Spears posted some nude photos of herself on her social media after her monumental court hearing.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Jayne1

I've said this before - she just wants to be naked.  Well, now she can be as naked as she wants.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> Um, she’s at it again. She really doesn’t have any common sense.
> 
> View attachment 5210216
> 
> *Britney Spears* sure looks like she's feeling free after the judge in her conservatorship case took control away from her dad ... because she just posted a bunch of racy photos.
> 
> The singer just dropped a photo dump on her official Instagram page, and it's 10 photos of her either fully nude or topless.
> 
> Britney looks like she's on a tropical beach getaway in the hot shots ... and it sounds like she's in a playful mood, saying, "Playing in the Pacific never hurt anybody."
> 
> Britney's strategically placed flower emojis on her body ... covering up her nipples and other parts. Even so, not much is left to the imagination here.
> 
> As you know ... Britney's father, Jamie Spears, was suspended from her conservatorship Wednesday in a monumental court hearing after 13 years at the helm.
> 
> Check out the pics ... no wonder, Sam Asghari put a ring on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Posts Nude Photos After Monumental Court Hearing
> 
> 
> Britney Spears posted some nude photos of herself on her social media after her monumental court hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I've always said common sense is not that common.  Voltaire said it first, but I 100% agree!


----------



## bag-mania

purseinsanity said:


> I've always said common sense is not that common.  Voltaire said it first, but I 100% agree!



There is also the saying "you can't save someone from themselves" that I think applies here as well.


----------



## pixiejenna

That was quick. I don’t think that she’s thinking ahead at all just living in the moment. I don’t care if people want to run around naked or take nude pictures. But I feel like her teenage sons might have different feelings about these pictures than she dose. LOL at the no photoshop the tub curves comment, it apparently only curves wherever she’s standing. The thing that strikes me the most in these pictures is she honestly doesn’t look happy. The beach pictures she almost has a smile but the tub pictures she still looks very dead in the eyes. Although we can’t see her eyes in the beach pictures.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> There is also the saying "you can't save someone from themselves" that I think applies here as well.


No kidding!  I know stans will hate me for saying this, but Brittney has not aged well.  Her body is in amazing shape, but her face and skin, not so much.  I'm sure a lot has to do with stress, but she  really looks used and abused.  Maybe it's the smeared eye makeup, but it's a crack or meth addict look to me.  She just has better dental work than most!


----------



## Swanky

She’s still not doing anything that doesn’t get millions of other women into conservatorships. 
Bad timing? 100%!! But IG is full of girls posting these pics and worse, it doesn’t mean they can’t live independently.


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> LOL at the no photoshop the tub curves comment, it apparently only curves wherever she’s standing. The thing that strikes me the most in these pictures is she honestly doesn’t look happy. The beach pictures she almost has a smile but the tub pictures she still looks very dead in the eyes. Although we can’t see her eyes in the beach pictures.


Ha ha... I kind of took her word for it the tub is curvy, but the tub is curving at different spots, now that you mention it.


----------



## bag-mania

According to TMZ, she is planning to buy a house with Sam closer to Hollywood/LA once she has full control of her money. This came from a “close source,” presumably Sam?









						Britney Spears and Sam Asghari Plan to Buy House Once Conservatorship Ends
					

Britney Spears and Sam Asghari plan to buy a new home together as soon as they can.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> According to TMZ, she is planning to buy a house with Sam closer to Hollywood/LA once she has full control of her money. This came from a “close source,” presumably Sam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears and Sam Asghari Plan to Buy House Once Conservatorship Ends
> 
> 
> Britney Spears and Sam Asghari plan to buy a new home together as soon as they can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Sigh.  I don't see this ending well.  Call me negative Nelly, and I hope he proves me wrong, but this Sam is so suspicious to me!


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't blame her for wanting to move out of her current home once she is in control of her finances. But I don't see this ending well either. I also feel like moving closer to LA will bring the paps back in full force. 

I watched the new Britney vs spears on Netflix and wasn't too excited by it. Mostly because it is all old news and no real new content about her life in it. They basically said that her dad was virtually non existent in her life until the conservatorship was in place. He acted as a guard dog to keep people they don't want around her at bay. They had the sam paparazzi guy/bf in it. He said that he was her protector and would stay up for days just to watch her. She was taking rx drugs and if anything happened everyone would blame him. A old assistant in it who basically wouldn't answer any questions.  A  Psychologist who I think was the one who deemed her to have dementia who also refused to answer questions. 

They reviewed the time-line of her being declared unfit while working non stop on new album's,, tours, and her Vegas residency. One of the host/producers talked about how they even tried to help her break the conservatorship and she tried several times to get out and the courts denied the requests. 

They also reviewed some of her love life. I actually forgot she was at one point engaged to her manager and her father allowed him to participate in the conservatorship which is also weird. 

They sprinkled in her new testimony at the end. It was weird to see so much older footage of her seemingly happy and enjoying herself a stark difference from what we see now.


----------



## pixiejenna

purseinsanity said:


> No kidding!  I know stans will hate me for saying this, but Brittney has not aged well.  Her body is in amazing shape, but her face and skin, not so much.  I'm sure a lot has to do with stress, but she  really looks used and abused.  Maybe it's the smeared eye makeup, but it's a crack or meth addict look to me.  She just has better dental work than most!



I agree I’m 3 months older than her but I look about 10 years younger than her. Her body is in way better shape than mine. I do think her eye makeup makes her look worse it;s so bad. I think that she’s also tanned a lot in the past 10+ years which ages you too.


----------



## buzzytoes

pixiejenna said:


> That was quick. I don’t think that she’s thinking ahead at all just living in the moment. I don’t care if people want to run around naked or take nude pictures. But I feel like her teenage sons might have different feelings about these pictures than she dose. LOL at the no photoshop the tub curves comment, it apparently only curves wherever she’s standing. The thing that strikes me the most in these pictures is she honestly doesn’t look happy. The beach pictures she almost has a smile but the tub pictures she still looks very dead in the eyes. Although we can’t see her eyes in the beach pictures.


The first pic just made me sad all over again for her. It's very much the vibes of her 2008 MTV Doc (or whoever did it) when she just came across as dead behind the eyes. I wonder if she is still on medication like lithium or something. Some old pics of her in the press she looks very bright eyed, and sometimes she doesn't.


----------



## bag-mania

buzzytoes said:


> The first pic just made me sad all over again for her. It's very much the vibes of her 2008 MTV Doc (or whoever did it) when she just came across as dead behind the eyes. I wonder if she is still on medication like lithium or something. Some old pics of her in the press she looks very bright eyed, and sometimes she doesn't.



She said during the hearing over the summer that she was performing in Las Vegas (four or five years ago?) when her psychiatrist had put her on lithium.

As I recall from that hearing she indicated she was currently taking meds she was used to but did not identify what they were.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> She said during the hearing over the summer that she was performing in Las Vegas (four or five years ago?) when her psychiatrist had put her on lithium.
> 
> As I recall from that hearing she indicated she was currently taking meds she was used to but did not identify what they were.


that's unfortunate....I wonder if her life had been different - she had not been a peformer, etc - if she would have needed meds


----------



## Sferics

bag-mania said:


> She really doesn’t have any common sense.



...and no sense for how to take good pics and...oh no, omg...*NO* *photoshop skills at all*. 
She can do whatever she wants, but this lets the Kardashian/Jenner-Clan look clever. I feel bad for her this time.


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> ...and no sense for how to take good pics and...oh no, omg...*NO* *photoshop skills at all*.
> She can do whatever she wants, but this lets the Kardashian/Jenner-Clan look clever. I feel bad for her this time.


I think maybe since she was never allowed to have any responsibility she is emotionally still a teenager.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> that's unfortunate....I wonder if her life had been different - she had not been a peformer, etc - if she would have needed meds



There is no way to know. There are plenty of regular, unknown people who have to be on meds. She may have been one of them.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> I think maybe since she was never allowed to have any responsibility she is emotionally still a teenager.



She still shows absolutely no desire to handle her own affairs. She wanted her dad out of the picture, but don’t expect her to take over any of the business decisions. The lawyers and accountants will do it. That’s probably for the best because honestly she isn’t  very smart. We can only hope she isn’t taken advantage of by the new people (or the fiancé).


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> She still shows absolutely no desire to handle her own affairs. She wanted her dad out of the picture, but don’t expect her to take over any of the business decisions. The lawyers and accountants will do it. That’s probably for the best because honestly she isn’t  very smart. We can only hope she isn’t taken advantage of by the new people (or the fiancé).


OK, maybe I said it wrong...whatever the reason or whatever she felt about it, she didn't handle things herself...paying bills, probably even things like buying groceries....so if that is the case, she is maybe a bit stunted in her development


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> OK, maybe I said it wrong...whatever the reason or whatever she felt about it, she didn't handle things herself...paying bills, probably even things like buying groceries....so if that is the case, she is maybe a bit stunted in her development



But happily stunted. I really think she has zero interest in handling her own affairs because she only wants to flit around and have fun.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> But happily stunted. I really think she has zero interest in handling her own affairs because she only wants to flit around and have fun.


well, only wanting to flit around and have fun is immature, right?
and why is she immature?  because of the life she has had.


----------



## Sferics

sdkitty said:


> I think maybe since she was never allowed to have any responsibility she is emotionally still a teenager.


I think this is really true. Maybe also some psychotropics slow down developement.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> well, only wanting to flit around and have fun is immature, right?
> and why is she immature?  because of the life she has had.



That doesn’t mean she is incapable of personal growth. It’s just that she has to want it and she doesn’t.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> That doesn’t mean she is incapable of personal growth. It’s just that she has to want it and she doesn’t.


OK
respectfully, we can agree to disagree on this
Otherwise we may be going back and forth all day


----------



## pixiejenna

buzzytoes said:


> The first pic just made me sad all over again for her. It's very much the vibes of her 2008 MTV Doc (or whoever did it) when she just came across as dead behind the eyes. I wonder if she is still on medication like lithium or something. Some old pics of her in the press she looks very bright eyed, and sometimes she doesn't.



I’m assuming she’s still on lithium it’s not a drug you just stop you’ll want to wean off of it over time. Her latest testimony she said she’s still on medication. So if it;s not that she’s on some other mood stabilizer.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think Britney is used to having others take care of her basic needs like paying bills and getting groceries. She even said she likes that her boyfriend cooks for her. I don’t think that she’s ever going to have the slightest interest in these basic mundane tasks. I feel like it’s a perk of basically financially supporting her whole family they made sure these needs were done for her.


----------



## highrider9o9

bag-mania said:


> But happily stunted. I really think she has zero interest in handling her own affairs because she only wants to flit around and have fun.



it’s not unusual for people of that wealth to have others managing their day to day bills or errands. What celebrity doesn’t have a personal assistant or an accountant or a financial advisor?

do you think Oprah is sitting at home balancing her own checkbook lol?


----------



## bag-mania

highrider9o9 said:


> it’s not unusual for people of that wealth to have others managing their day to day bills or errands. What celebrity doesn’t have a personal assistant or an accountant or a financial advisor?
> 
> do you think Oprah is sitting at home balancing her own checkbook lol?



Oprah is so far out of the stratosphere that there is no comparison. Her multiple companies, charities, etc. make up a $2.6 billion industry and Harpo Productions alone employs more than 12,000 people. Even so, it is well known that Oprah is hands on. It wasn’t some assistant she delegated the assignment to who landed the Harry and Meghan interview, Oprah had a strategy and went after them personally and she got it. All of those managers she employs answer to her.

And I doubt even Stedman gets to touch her personal checkbook.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Oprah has said time and time again that she is the only one who can sign checks for her finances.  She's advised countless celebrities on the rise to do the same to protect their money.  So that was a bad example to choose!


----------



## Swanky

The point is most celebs and likely most people of high wealth aren't doing the daily domestic tasks like scheduling window cleanings and paying the bills.  Doesn't mean they need a conservator.


----------



## highrider9o9

bag-mania said:


> Oprah is so far out of the stratosphere that there is no comparison. Her multiple companies, charities, etc. make up a $2.6 billion industry and Harpo Productions alone employs more than 12,000 people. Even so, it is well known that Oprah is hands on. It wasn’t some assistant she delegated the assignment to who landed the Harry and Meghan interview, Oprah had a strategy and went after them personally and she got it. All of those managers she employs answer to her.
> 
> And I doubt even Stedman gets to touch her personal checkbook.



Ok maybe Oprah wasn’t the best example, but she still has people that help manage her finances. But I think about Paris Hilton or the Beckham’s, or any regular celebrity. They all have people that manage their money and help them run their lives so that’s not uncommon. Not sure what the Harry and Megan comment relates? That’s Oprah’s job not her personal life, I mean if Britney goes back to work she’ll be the one recording the album and performing in stage.

but the point I’m trying to make is it’s pretty normal for the rich and famous to have others manage their money, otherwise we wouldn’t have financial advisors who make so much money at these giant firms, so it’s nothing to shame her about.


----------



## CeeJay

highrider9o9 said:


> it’s not unusual for people of that wealth to have others managing their day to day bills or errands. What celebrity doesn’t have a personal assistant or an accountant or a financial advisor?
> 
> do you think Oprah is sitting at home balancing her own checkbook lol?


100% correct; I have a dear friend out here in LA who does exactly that .. she does all the "accounting" (e.g., taxes, checkbooks, pays bills, etc.) for various celebrities and/or artisans/musicians .. and she is BUSY.  While she may not make a huge amount per hour, she many times gets HUGE "bonuses" at Christmas or year-end, or they buy her something (she has gotten Hermes bags, Rolex watches, other expensive Jewelry, etc.)!  She has said though, that some of them are nice to deal with and others?!!? .. well, let's just say that she tries NOT to have any face-to-face meetings with them!


----------



## buzzytoes

bag-mania said:


> But happily stunted. I really think she has zero interest in handling her own affairs because she only wants to flit around and have fun.


Or, given that she's never been able to handle her own affairs, she may prefer to have other people handle them at this point. I would much rather have someone take care of things like grocery shopping, cooking, cleaning, etc. but I am not wealthy enough to have that.


----------



## bag-mania

buzzytoes said:


> Or, *given that she's never been able to handle her own affairs,* she may prefer to have other people handle them at this point. I would much rather have someone take care of things like grocery shopping, cooking, cleaning, etc. but I am not wealthy enough to have that.



I don't believe that is true. Britney was 27 when the conservatorship began. She had been married twice by that time. Okay, her first marriage only lasted about five minutes, but the second one went about three years and she had two kids. She had full control of herself and her money back then. Doesn't anyone else remember all the stories about Britney's spending? She was spending crazy amounts of cash and was well on her way to blowing all her money like so many child stars before her.

And for all of you who think that daddy has been holding the pursestrings so tight under the conservatorship that poor Britney couldn't do anything she wanted, no that really wasn't true either. While it's not exactly fashionable to hold Britney accountable for herself these days, I found this _Business Insider_ article from four years ago, before the #FreeBritney movement became a thing.

*Britney Spears reportedly spent close to $11 million of the $16 million she earned in 2016*

In "Piece of Me," Britney Spears reminded people she's "an exceptional earner," and apparently, the 35-year-old pop star is also an exceptional spender.

Recently, her conservatorship's financial documents for 2016 surfaced, showing Brit Brit was saying "gimme more" all year long. Spears (and her shoppers) spent $10,956,873.91 of her hard-earned money.

That figure is a drop in the bucket for Spears, who earned $16 million last year alone. (Not bad for a music vet coming up on twenty years in the industry.) But where did that money go?

The documents supposedly say Britney Spears whipped out $122,613 for personal grooming with massages and nails. Then, according to TMZ, Spears spent $69,668 on wardrobe and $24,392 on hair and makeup. Those figures by themselves seem pretty reasonable. Spears has been transforming her body and getting into tip-top shape, so it would make sense for her to put large sums toward appearance and wellness.

Surprisingly, much of Britney Spears' shopping happened at everyday retailers. She amassed a stockpile of receipts from stores like Pottery Barn, Target, and Bed Bath & Beyond. Spears (and her designated shoppers) got a lot of groceries from Vons and stopped in at Albertson's and Ralphs, too. (Yes, the stars are just like us.) Each purchase cost but a few hundred dollars, but there were so many that Spears paid a pretty penny in the thousands of dollars realm. (Okay, the stars are not like us.)

Oh, and Britney Spears spent $29,852 on her dogs. Just let that sink in for a minute.

Also, the documents allegedly show Britney Spears owned $55,745,288 in property assets, an increase of nearly $5 million from 2015. Mind you, that number is huge, but it does not reflect the sum of Spears' vast fortune, which she has stashed away in various accounts, trusts, and so on.

Speaking of Britney Spears' impressive long-term financial portfolio, recent reports said her conservators refiled documents this summer to change how the pop star's kids could one day inherit her estate. Apparently, the rules of the original will said 12-year-old Sean Preston and 11-year-old Jayden James would simply receive all of her money if she died.

Now additional clauses stipulate the boys will still receive all the money but not until they turn 35. They'll get some when they're 18, more when they're 25, and the rest ten years later. The move was wise. It protects the Federline boys from themselves, as inheriting hundreds of millions of dollars all at once at a young age can make life complicated. Plus, by putting money in the trust, the estate might save some dough on inheritance tax.

Technically, if Britney Spears' conservatorship is still in place, she is not in full control of her money. Spears entered the conservatorship after personal troubles in 2007 and 2008. Since then, the terms of the arrangement have changed, but it remains unclear what power Spears has over her finances. (Some say she has full control and the conservatorship is helpful for taxes, but others say there are still people managing everything behind the scenes.)

Still, it seems she is fine when it comes to money, and with the tour of Asia she recently completed in addition to doing her lucrative Vegas show, she might be on track to make (and perhaps spend) even more money this year.









						Britney Spears reportedly spent close to $11 million of the $16 million she earned in 2016
					

In "Piece of Me," Britney Spears reminded people she's "an exceptional earner," and apparently, the 35-year-old pop star is also an exceptional spender.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## highrider9o9

bag-mania said:


> I don't believe that is true. Britney was 27 when the conservatorship began. She had been married twice by that time. Okay, her first marriage only lasted about five minutes, but the second one went about three years and she had two kids. She had full control of herself and her money back then. Doesn't anyone else remember all the stories about Britney's spending? She was spending crazy amounts of cash and was well on her way to blowing all her money like so many child stars before her.
> 
> And for all of you who think that daddy has been holding the pursestrings so tight under the conservatorship that poor Britney couldn't do anything she wanted, no that really wasn't true either. While it's not exactly fashionable to hold Britney accountable for herself these days, I found this _Business Insider_ article from four years ago, before the #FreeBritney movement became a thing.
> 
> *Britney Spears reportedly spent close to $11 million of the $16 million she earned in 2016*
> 
> In "Piece of Me," Britney Spears reminded people she's "an exceptional earner," and apparently, the 35-year-old pop star is also an exceptional spender.
> 
> Recently, her conservatorship's financial documents for 2016 surfaced, showing Brit Brit was saying "gimme more" all year long. Spears (and her shoppers) spent $10,956,873.91 of her hard-earned money.
> 
> That figure is a drop in the bucket for Spears, who earned $16 million last year alone. (Not bad for a music vet coming up on twenty years in the industry.) But where did that money go?
> 
> The documents supposedly say Britney Spears whipped out $122,613 for personal grooming with massages and nails. Then, according to TMZ, Spears spent $69,668 on wardrobe and $24,392 on hair and makeup. Those figures by themselves seem pretty reasonable. Spears has been transforming her body and getting into tip-top shape, so it would make sense for her to put large sums toward appearance and wellness.
> 
> Surprisingly, much of Britney Spears' shopping happened at everyday retailers. She amassed a stockpile of receipts from stores like Pottery Barn, Target, and Bed Bath & Beyond. Spears (and her designated shoppers) got a lot of groceries from Vons and stopped in at Albertson's and Ralphs, too. (Yes, the stars are just like us.) Each purchase cost but a few hundred dollars, but there were so many that Spears paid a pretty penny in the thousands of dollars realm. (Okay, the stars are not like us.)
> 
> Oh, and Britney Spears spent $29,852 on her dogs. Just let that sink in for a minute.
> 
> Also, the documents allegedly show Britney Spears owned $55,745,288 in property assets, an increase of nearly $5 million from 2015. Mind you, that number is huge, but it does not reflect the sum of Spears' vast fortune, which she has stashed away in various accounts, trusts, and so on.
> 
> Speaking of Britney Spears' impressive long-term financial portfolio, recent reports said her conservators refiled documents this summer to change how the pop star's kids could one day inherit her estate. Apparently, the rules of the original will said 12-year-old Sean Preston and 11-year-old Jayden James would simply receive all of her money if she died.
> 
> Now additional clauses stipulate the boys will still receive all the money but not until they turn 35. They'll get some when they're 18, more when they're 25, and the rest ten years later. The move was wise. It protects the Federline boys from themselves, as inheriting hundreds of millions of dollars all at once at a young age can make life complicated. Plus, by putting money in the trust, the estate might save some dough on inheritance tax.
> 
> Technically, if Britney Spears' conservatorship is still in place, she is not in full control of her money. Spears entered the conservatorship after personal troubles in 2007 and 2008. Since then, the terms of the arrangement have changed, but it remains unclear what power Spears has over her finances. (Some say she has full control and the conservatorship is helpful for taxes, but others say there are still people managing everything behind the scenes.)
> 
> Still, it seems she is fine when it comes to money, and with the tour of Asia she recently completed in addition to doing her lucrative Vegas show, she might be on track to make (and perhaps spend) even more money this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears reportedly spent close to $11 million of the $16 million she earned in 2016
> 
> 
> In "Piece of Me," Britney Spears reminded people she's "an exceptional earner," and apparently, the 35-year-old pop star is also an exceptional spender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com



If we’re going by that article itself, it only details a couple hundred thousand dollars that she spent, while they’re claiming she spent 10 million. So did she spend the rest or was it spent by the conservatorship? That’s not exactly empirical data. Plus most of what they’re talking about, groceries, grooming, pets, isn’t exactly out of the ordinary, she wasn’t out buying a Lamborghini for every day of the week.


----------



## highrider9o9

bag-mania said:


> I don't believe that is true. Britney was 27 when the conservatorship began. She had been married twice by that time. Okay, her first marriage only lasted about five minutes, but the second one went about three years and she had two kids. She had full control of herself and her money back then. Doesn't anyone else remember all the stories about Britney's spending? She was spending crazy amounts of cash and was well on her way to blowing all her money like so many child stars before her.
> 
> And for all of you who think that daddy has been holding the pursestrings so tight under the conservatorship that poor Britney couldn't do anything she wanted, no that really wasn't true either. While it's not exactly fashionable to hold Britney accountable for herself these days, I found this _Business Insider_ article from four years ago, before the #FreeBritney movement became a thing.
> 
> *Britney Spears reportedly spent close to $11 million of the $16 million she earned in 2016*
> 
> In "Piece of Me," Britney Spears reminded people she's "an exceptional earner," and apparently, the 35-year-old pop star is also an exceptional spender.
> 
> Recently, her conservatorship's financial documents for 2016 surfaced, showing Brit Brit was saying "gimme more" all year long. Spears (and her shoppers) spent $10,956,873.91 of her hard-earned money.
> 
> That figure is a drop in the bucket for Spears, who earned $16 million last year alone. (Not bad for a music vet coming up on twenty years in the industry.) But where did that money go?
> 
> The documents supposedly say Britney Spears whipped out $122,613 for personal grooming with massages and nails. Then, according to TMZ, Spears spent $69,668 on wardrobe and $24,392 on hair and makeup. Those figures by themselves seem pretty reasonable. Spears has been transforming her body and getting into tip-top shape, so it would make sense for her to put large sums toward appearance and wellness.
> 
> Surprisingly, much of Britney Spears' shopping happened at everyday retailers. She amassed a stockpile of receipts from stores like Pottery Barn, Target, and Bed Bath & Beyond. Spears (and her designated shoppers) got a lot of groceries from Vons and stopped in at Albertson's and Ralphs, too. (Yes, the stars are just like us.) Each purchase cost but a few hundred dollars, but there were so many that Spears paid a pretty penny in the thousands of dollars realm. (Okay, the stars are not like us.)
> 
> Oh, and Britney Spears spent $29,852 on her dogs. Just let that sink in for a minute.
> 
> Also, the documents allegedly show Britney Spears owned $55,745,288 in property assets, an increase of nearly $5 million from 2015. Mind you, that number is huge, but it does not reflect the sum of Spears' vast fortune, which she has stashed away in various accounts, trusts, and so on.
> 
> Speaking of Britney Spears' impressive long-term financial portfolio, recent reports said her conservators refiled documents this summer to change how the pop star's kids could one day inherit her estate. Apparently, the rules of the original will said 12-year-old Sean Preston and 11-year-old Jayden James would simply receive all of her money if she died.
> 
> Now additional clauses stipulate the boys will still receive all the money but not until they turn 35. They'll get some when they're 18, more when they're 25, and the rest ten years later. The move was wise. It protects the Federline boys from themselves, as inheriting hundreds of millions of dollars all at once at a young age can make life complicated. Plus, by putting money in the trust, the estate might save some dough on inheritance tax.
> 
> Technically, if Britney Spears' conservatorship is still in place, she is not in full control of her money. Spears entered the conservatorship after personal troubles in 2007 and 2008. Since then, the terms of the arrangement have changed, but it remains unclear what power Spears has over her finances. (Some say she has full control and the conservatorship is helpful for taxes, but others say there are still people managing everything behind the scenes.)
> 
> Still, it seems she is fine when it comes to money, and with the tour of Asia she recently completed in addition to doing her lucrative Vegas show, she might be on track to make (and perhaps spend) even more money this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears reportedly spent close to $11 million of the $16 million she earned in 2016
> 
> 
> In "Piece of Me," Britney Spears reminded people she's "an exceptional earner," and apparently, the 35-year-old pop star is also an exceptional spender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com



also the figures in this article are wrong. She was well into her residency in 2016 and was earning a million dollars a week from that alone. So I’m not sure how they can figure she only made 16 million for the whole year. The notion of her being broke at the beginning of the conservatorship has never been proven, yes it was tabloid fodder and her dad has always said that, but there was an article from Forbes (that of course I can’t find now) that casts quite a bit of doubt that she had blown through all of her money. I remember reading tabloid reports that Rihanna was broke years ago, and that couldn’t be farther from the truth. 









						What happened to Britney Spears’ $350 million fortune? – Brokeist
					

This story was originally published on July 31, 2020 Britney Spears has been in the news quite a bit and these days, it’s not about her music or outfit choices. It’s about the pop star’s struggles to escape a 13-year conservatorship that controls her finances and personal decisions. The...




					brokeist.com


----------



## bag-mania

highrider9o9 said:


> If we’re going by that article itself, it only details a couple hundred thousand dollars that she spent, while they’re claiming she spent 10 million. So did she spend the rest or was it spent by the conservatorship? That’s not exactly empirical data. Plus most of what they’re talking about, groceries, grooming, pets, isn’t exactly out of the ordinary, she wasn’t out buying a Lamborghini for every day of the week.



I would hope not. But she was impulsively spending like crazy before her conservatorship and she was (okay, _allegedly_) still spending like crazy after.



highrider9o9 said:


> also the figures in this article are wrong. She was well into her residency in 2016 and was earning a million dollars a week from that alone. So I’m not sure how they can figure she only made 16 million for the whole year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Britney Spears’ $350 million fortune? – Brokeist
> 
> 
> This story was originally published on July 31, 2020 Britney Spears has been in the news quite a bit and these days, it’s not about her music or outfit choices. It’s about the pop star’s struggles to escape a 13-year conservatorship that controls her finances and personal decisions. The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brokeist.com



It said right in the article you linked "Britney earned over $100 million from her 4-year Vegas residency alone." That $100 mill was the gross income she earned which would be, to make it easy, approx. $25 million+ per each of the four years in Vegas. You have to take taxes into account which would likely take nearly half of what she earned. She also had to pay the stage crew, dancers, band, etc. their salaries and the crews in Vegas are all union so it isn't cheap. It costs a lot of money to make a lot.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Swanky said:


> The point is most celebs and likely most people of high wealth aren't doing the daily domestic tasks like scheduling window cleanings and paying the bills.  Doesn't mean they need a conservator.


Very true.  But I think there is a difference between not doing those things because you don't want to and can pay someone to and not doing them because you can't.  If all of Oprah's money went away and she had to manage on a $45,000 a year salary, I think she could handle maintaining a personal budget, going to the grocery, changing the furnace filter, etc.  I'm no certain that Britney could.  Some of that may be that Oprah functioned as an adult before being a billionaire, while Britney went from being a teenager to being a millionaire. But I'm not confident in her having basic life skills.


----------



## scarlet555

Britney is not a billionaire, that lifestyle and child support isn't cheap, and now the lawyers... Freedom is no free.  At least she works for her money... and she will have to keep working if she wants to vacation via private jets etc...


----------



## highrider9o9

bag-mania said:


> I would hope not. But she was impulsively spending like crazy before her conservatorship and she was (okay, _allegedly_) still spending like crazy after.
> 
> 
> 
> It said right in the article you linked "Britney earned over $100 million from her 4-year Vegas residency alone." That $100 mill was the gross income she earned which would be, to make it easy, approx. $25 million+ per each of the four years in Vegas. You have to take taxes into account which would likely take nearly half of what she earned. She also had to pay the stage crew, dancers, band, etc. their salaries and the crews in Vegas are all union so it isn't cheap. It costs a lot of money to make a lot.



correct, but she also released an album in 2016, has royalties from streaming services and money from her perfume line coming in as well. Plus the article states that her personal revenue from the show was over 100 million, not what the residency made.


----------



## bag-mania

highrider9o9 said:


> correct, but she also released an album in 2016, has royalties from streaming services and money from her perfume line coming in as well. Plus the article states that her personal revenue from the show was over 100 million, not what the residency made.



I don't know what to tell you. _Business Insider_ is considered to be a reputable source of business news. The web site you are quoting your facts from is called _Brokeist_, which from their information page is: "This site is for broke people, by broke people.  Our mission is to help you live your broke life to the max. Whether you’re  fresh out of college or have spent years struggling to get ahead, we help you live your best life. Or at least distract you from it. We’ll share the best tips on the web about ways you can hack a more luxurious life at a fraction of the price."  Sorry but I do not think they are comparable forms of gathering accurate, reliable information.


----------



## TC1

Is she spent 26K on hair in 2016...man, she's really been getting fleeced. Her hair has looked horrid for a decade.


----------



## bisousx

LibbyRuth said:


> Very true.  But I think there is a difference between not doing those things because you don't want to and can pay someone to and not doing them because you can't.  If all of Oprah's money went away and she had to manage on a $45,000 a year salary, I think she could handle maintaining a personal budget, going to the grocery, changing the furnace filter, etc.  I'm no certain that Britney could.  Some of that may be that Oprah functioned as an adult before being a billionaire, while Britney went from being a teenager to being a millionaire. But I'm not confident in her having basic life skills.



Agreed. I’ve read many good things about Britney - how sweet, humble, kind, talented at choreography she is. But smart and shrewd has never been used to describe her.

Many self-made millionaires and billionaires may very well continue to balance their own checkbooks because when you’ve worked that hard, it’s a pleasure to keep track of one’s own finances. Britney has never seemed like a person focused on money, status or financial success. She seems very happy to be dancing, singing, performing and having a good time.. which is wonderful yet it’s her blind trust in others that is her downfall.

As long as Britney (or any other celeb) thinks it’s a good idea to allow other people to run her life for her, she will always be fleeced and taken advantage of.

That being said, I am of the camp that believes it’s her right to do as she pleases even if there will be consequences.


----------



## Angel1988

bag-mania said:


> I don't believe that is true. Britney was 27 when the conservatorship began. She had been married twice by that time. Okay, her first marriage only lasted about five minutes, but the second one went about three years and she had two kids. She had full control of herself and her money back then. Doesn't anyone else remember all the stories about Britney's spending? She was spending crazy amounts of cash and was well on her way to blowing all her money like so many child stars before her.
> 
> And for all of you who think that daddy has been holding the pursestrings so tight under the conservatorship that poor Britney couldn't do anything she wanted, no that really wasn't true either. While it's not exactly fashionable to hold Britney accountable for herself these days, I found this _Business Insider_ article from four years ago, before the #FreeBritney movement became a thing.
> 
> *Britney Spears reportedly spent close to $11 million of the $16 million she earned in 2016*
> 
> In "Piece of Me," Britney Spears reminded people she's "an exceptional earner," and apparently, the 35-year-old pop star is also an exceptional spender.
> 
> Recently, her conservatorship's financial documents for 2016 surfaced, showing Brit Brit was saying "gimme more" all year long. Spears (and her shoppers) spent $10,956,873.91 of her hard-earned money.
> 
> That figure is a drop in the bucket for Spears, who earned $16 million last year alone. (Not bad for a music vet coming up on twenty years in the industry.) But where did that money go?
> 
> The documents supposedly say Britney Spears whipped out $122,613 for personal grooming with massages and nails. Then, according to TMZ, Spears spent $69,668 on wardrobe and $24,392 on hair and makeup. Those figures by themselves seem pretty reasonable. Spears has been transforming her body and getting into tip-top shape, so it would make sense for her to put large sums toward appearance and wellness.
> 
> Surprisingly, much of Britney Spears' shopping happened at everyday retailers. She amassed a stockpile of receipts from stores like Pottery Barn, Target, and Bed Bath & Beyond. Spears (and her designated shoppers) got a lot of groceries from Vons and stopped in at Albertson's and Ralphs, too. (Yes, the stars are just like us.) Each purchase cost but a few hundred dollars, but there were so many that Spears paid a pretty penny in the thousands of dollars realm. (Okay, the stars are not like us.)
> 
> Oh, and Britney Spears spent $29,852 on her dogs. Just let that sink in for a minute.
> 
> Also, the documents allegedly show Britney Spears owned $55,745,288 in property assets, an increase of nearly $5 million from 2015. Mind you, that number is huge, but it does not reflect the sum of Spears' vast fortune, which she has stashed away in various accounts, trusts, and so on.
> 
> Speaking of Britney Spears' impressive long-term financial portfolio, recent reports said her conservators refiled documents this summer to change how the pop star's kids could one day inherit her estate. Apparently, the rules of the original will said 12-year-old Sean Preston and 11-year-old Jayden James would simply receive all of her money if she died.
> 
> Now additional clauses stipulate the boys will still receive all the money but not until they turn 35. They'll get some when they're 18, more when they're 25, and the rest ten years later. The move was wise. It protects the Federline boys from themselves, as inheriting hundreds of millions of dollars all at once at a young age can make life complicated. Plus, by putting money in the trust, the estate might save some dough on inheritance tax.
> 
> Technically, if Britney Spears' conservatorship is still in place, she is not in full control of her money. Spears entered the conservatorship after personal troubles in 2007 and 2008. Since then, the terms of the arrangement have changed, but it remains unclear what power Spears has over her finances. (Some say she has full control and the conservatorship is helpful for taxes, but others say there are still people managing everything behind the scenes.)
> 
> Still, it seems she is fine when it comes to money, and with the tour of Asia she recently completed in addition to doing her lucrative Vegas show, she might be on track to make (and perhaps spend) even more money this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears reportedly spent close to $11 million of the $16 million she earned in 2016
> 
> 
> In "Piece of Me," Britney Spears reminded people she's "an exceptional earner," and apparently, the 35-year-old pop star is also an exceptional spender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com



I don't get the problem, who on Earth thinks that saving 5 million in one year isn't an impressive feat...
The article doesn't even mention real estate, which I wouldn't exactly classify as expenses, but more as diversifying one's assets.

And I don't think the numbers are correct as there is no way that Britney spent over 69.000usd on clothing as she (unless given or sponsored I think) never wears designer.


----------



## bag-mania

Angel1988 said:


> I don't get the problem, who on Earth thinks that saving 5 million in one year isn't an impressive feat...
> The article doesn't even mention real estate, which I wouldn't exactly classify as expenses, but more as diversifying one's assets.
> 
> And I don't think the numbers are correct as there is no way that Britney spent over 69.000usd on clothing as she (unless given or sponsored I think) never wears designer.



My point in that post was to show that Britney used to make her own decisions. She hasn't always been having other people doing it for her as some here indicated.

It would be easy for a compulsive shopper to spend nearly 70 grand on clothes in one year, particularly if she doesn't like to wear clothes over again or tends to give away what she doesn't want anymore.


----------



## sdkitty

highrider9o9 said:


> it’s not unusual for people of that wealth to have others managing their day to day bills or errands. What celebrity doesn’t have a personal assistant or an accountant or a financial advisor?
> 
> do you think Oprah is sitting at home balancing her own checkbook lol?


I always remember Oprah saying she re-used zip lock bags.  I wonder if that means she tell her staff to do that.  or does she make sandwiches for herself.  it's possible she has staff but also sometimes makes something for herself.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> Very true.  But I think there is a difference between not doing those things because you don't want to and can pay someone to and not doing them because you can't.  If all of Oprah's money went away and she had to manage on a $45,000 a year salary, I think she could handle maintaining a personal budget, going to the grocery, changing the furnace filter, etc.  I'm no certain that Britney could.  Some of that may be that Oprah functioned as an adult before being a billionaire, while Britney went from being a teenager to being a millionaire. But I'm not confident in her having basic life skills.


the part about changing the furnace filter I couldn't do


----------



## pixiejenna

Sam bought her a new dog "for protection" which is interesting considering she recently had dog drama in the media not that long ago. It's a Doberman puppy.  Not sure how I feel about this I hope this dog is cared for better than her previous dogs. Not to mention I hope it gets along with her current dogs or were they rehomed?


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> Sam bought her a new dog "for protection" which is interesting considering she recently had dog drama in the media not that long ago. It's a Doberman puppy.  Not sure how I feel about this I hope this dog is cared for better than her previous dogs. Not to mention I hope it gets along with her current dogs or were they rehomed?



Ugh, poor little puppy. Sounds like he wanted the Doberman for himself, but he’s saying it is a surprise for Britney. From what I can tell she has only had tiny dogs she carries  around and she can’t even manage to take care of them. The thought of a large breed puppy that will grow into a powerful dog in the hands of these two knuckleheads makes me ill. I’m positive they have hired security so claiming the dog is for protection is absurd.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA he got the dog for himself and is just claiming it’s for her protection. She absolutely has legitimate security to protect her.


----------



## scarlet555

This type of dog he got her is not for play.  You need to train them and be familiar with them, they can be dangerous otherwise.  It’s just not a pocket dog.  Being that she has had problems with her little dogs with the assistance of house staff, i worry about this bigger dog.


----------



## buzzytoes

That dog will be given away before it's first birthday. No way will they have the discipline to train a full sized dog.


----------



## purseinsanity

I can’t stand people who use animals as props then “rehome” them without a care in the world.  My pets are practically like my children.  How someone can toss them aside once they become inconvenient drives me insane.


----------



## Swanky

I’ve never met a Doberman I didn’t like, all my friends that have had one have had the SWEETEST Dobies, none had any idea they weren’t little lap dogs.


----------



## bag-mania

Here's the puppy. Look at the size of those paws! She is a cutie. They named her Porsha. I hope that against all odds (and previous Britney dogs who don't seem to last long) she will be given a good, loving home.













						Sam Asghari Surprises Fiancée Britney Spears with a Doberman Puppy Named Porsha
					

In a video, Asghari says that Porsha is going to be "trained to protect [Spears] from any motherf----- that comes around with bad intentions"




					people.com


----------



## scarlet555

No bad dog, none… only bad owners….


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Swanky said:


> I’ve never met a Doberman I didn’t like, all my friends that have had one have had the SWEETEST Dobies, none had any idea they weren’t little lap figs.


I had a Doberman growing up and this was his exact personality. Extremely lovable and sweet. But was very protective of us. The proper training for these dogs are important, however, or else they try to be the Alpha in the household.


----------



## sdkitty

Chanel4Eva said:


> I had a Doberman growing up and this was his exact personality. Extremely lovable and sweet. But was very protective of us. The proper training for these dogs are important, however, or else they try to be the Alpha in the household.


I was talking to a woman who had a dobie and she made me want one.  said the dog was very sweet and naturally protective.  of course any large breed dog needs proper training. you don't want them jumping on people and knocking over some old lady for example.  This actually happened to my MIL.


----------



## TC1

Puppies are cute, that's a given. They are a lifetime commitment to take care of, that's why I've never had one as an adult. it's a big responsibility. SO many people get puppies and when they aren't cute or small anymore...get rid of them. Disgusting.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Puppies are cute, that's a given. They are a lifetime commitment to take care of, that's why I've never had one as an adult. it's a big responsibility. SO many people get puppies and when they aren't cute or small anymore...get rid of them. Disgusting.


yes, and same with kittens
One of my best ever cats came to us as a stray sitting at our back door.  He was very gentle and tame - had obviously been someone's pet.  He was about a year old so we figured someone discarded him when he was no longer a kitten.  We eventually gave him a forever home and he was just so sweet and docile.


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> Puppies are cute, that's a given. They are a lifetime commitment to take care of, that's why I've never had one as an adult. it's a big responsibility. SO many people get puppies and when they aren't cute or small anymore...get rid of them. Disgusting.



Puppies are a lot of WORK. They chew, they have boundless energy, they get into everything, and they have bladders the size of a peanut. I'm always happy when I'm raising a dog when we get past the puppy stage.

Britney can barely take care of herself much less a dog. I don't know anything about her boy toy fiancé other than he is obviously thirsty for fame. Maybe he has experience training dogs but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Puppies are a lot of WORK. They chew, they have boundless energy, they get into everything, and they have bladders the size of a peanut. I'm always happy when I'm raising a dog when we get past the puppy stage.
> 
> Britney can barely take care of herself much less a dog. I don't know anything about her boy toy fiancé other than he is obviously thirsty for fame. Maybe he has experience training dogs but I wouldn't bet on it.


we can hope that if he doesn't have experience, he will take the dog to school or get a trainer to help him/her


----------



## purseinsanity

scarlet555 said:


> No bad dog, none… only bad owners….


I agree with you for the most part, but occasionally there can be a bad seed.  My DH grew up with dogs and knew how to train them.  We got an Alaskan Malamute puppy (we had had two before) who was the sweetest thing (he's actually my profile picture).  Around 10 months of age, he started acting aggressively towards other children in the neighborhood.  We immediately hired a professional trainer and tried training him consistently.  Regardless of anything we did, he kept getting more and more aggressive.  We called Alaskan Malamute clubs and breeders and asked for advice, and even some Malamute shelters told us every once in awhile, some are born with an aggressive gene that can't be tamed and must be put down.  We couldn't do it!  I felt guilty that somehow we'd created the problem.  We kept up with trainers and obedience classes to no avail.  My husband wanted to send him to send him to a no kill Malamute shelter but I refused for months, thinking we'd failed him.  It was only after he lunged at my son's face did I realize that as much I loved him, I couldn't sacrifice my children for him. We had to pay thousands to hire a special pet moving company (they apparently transported Michael Vick's dogs and knew how to handle mean dogs, and apparently airlines won't transport aggressive breeds) to move him to Colorado, where supposedly they found him a new home with a childless couple that lived on a massive farm.  It's been over 10 years and I still hope they told me the truth and hope he had a good life.  Sorry totally OT!


----------



## sdkitty

purseinsanity said:


> I agree with you for the most part, but occasionally there can be a bad seed.  My DH grew up with dogs and knew how to train them.  We got an Alaskan Malamute puppy (we had had two before) who was the sweetest thing (he's actually my profile picture).  Around 10 months of age, he started acting aggressively towards other children in the neighborhood.  We immediately hired a professional trainer and tried training him consistently.  Regardless of anything we did, he kept getting more and more aggressive.  We called Alaskan Malamute clubs and breeders and asked for advice, and even some Malamute shelters told us every once in awhile, some are born with an aggressive gene that can't be tamed and must be put down.  We couldn't do it!  I felt guilty that somehow we'd created the problem.  We kept up with trainers and obedience classes to no avail.  My husband wanted to send him to send him to a no kill Malamute shelter but I refused for months, thinking we'd failed him.  It was only after he lunged at my son's face did I realize that as much I loved him, I couldn't sacrifice my children for him. We had to pay thousands to hire a special pet moving company (they apparently transported Michael Vick's dogs and knew how to handle mean dogs, and apparently airlines won't transport aggressive breeds) to move him to Colorado, where supposedly they found him a new home with a childless couple that lived on a massive farm.  It's been over 10 years and I still hope they told me the truth and hope he had a good life.  Sorry totally OT!


Wow, that's tragic.  You did everything you could to make it work.  I hope he's happy on the farm.  Maybe that's what he needed - to be out in the open with plenty of space.


----------



## scarlet555

purseinsanity said:


> I agree with you for the most part, but occasionally there can be a bad seed.  My DH grew up with dogs and knew how to train them.  We got an Alaskan Malamute puppy (we had had two before) who was the sweetest thing (he's actually my profile picture).  Around 10 months of age, he started acting aggressively towards other children in the neighborhood.  We immediately hired a professional trainer and tried training him consistently.  Regardless of anything we did, he kept getting more and more aggressive.  We called Alaskan Malamute clubs and breeders and asked for advice, and even some Malamute shelters told us every once in awhile, some are born with an aggressive gene that can't be tamed and must be put down.  We couldn't do it!  I felt guilty that somehow we'd created the problem.  We kept up with trainers and obedience classes to no avail.  My husband wanted to send him to send him to a no kill Malamute shelter but I refused for months, thinking we'd failed him.  It was only after he lunged at my son's face did I realize that as much I loved him, I couldn't sacrifice my children for him. We had to pay thousands to hire a special pet moving company (they apparently transported Michael Vick's dogs and knew how to handle mean dogs, and apparently airlines won't transport aggressive breeds) to move him to Colorado, where supposedly they found him a new home with a childless couple that lived on a massive farm.  It's been over 10 years and I still hope they told me the truth and hope he had a good life.  Sorry totally OT!


You are a good dog mom!


----------



## purseinsanity

scarlet555 said:


> You are a good dog mom!


Thank you! I still feel guilty after all these years.


----------



## sdkitty

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you! I still feel guilty after all these years.


you paid thousands to get that dog to a safe place....nothing to feel guilty about


----------



## pixiejenna

So Britney’s sisters book that’s not even released yet was going to donate to a mental health nonprofit because of the backlash from her original title. The foundation that was chosen is now rejecting her donation. Man how fcuked up do you have to be to have a nonprof it decline your donation lol. 









						Jamie Lynn Spears Said She'd Give Book Proceeds to a Nonprofit, But Backlash Disrupted Those Plans
					

This Is My Brave announced Monday it had rejected the "Zoey 101" star's offer to donate to their cause following public outcry about the book.




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> So Britney’s sisters book that’s not even released yet was going to donate to a mental health nonprofit because of the backlash from her original title. The foundation that was chosen is now rejecting her donation. Man how fcuked up do you have to be to have a nonprof it decline your donation lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie Lynn Spears Said She'd Give Book Proceeds to a Nonprofit, But Backlash Disrupted Those Plans
> 
> 
> This Is My Brave announced Monday it had rejected the "Zoey 101" star's offer to donate to their cause following public outcry about the book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcchicago.com



Yeah, but it is clear from their message that they aren’t doing it by choice. They were bullied into rejecting it by Britney stans. Although I’m sure they could use the money, a nonprofit cannot afford to have their reputation besmirched by bad publicity and harassment.

From the article:
The statement went on, "We heard you. We're taking action. We are deeply sorry to anyone we offended." According to its website, their mission is to "bring stories of mental illness and addiction into the spotlight."


----------



## highrider9o9

pixiejenna said:


> So Britney’s sisters book that’s not even released yet was going to donate to a mental health nonprofit because of the backlash from her original title. The foundation that was chosen is now rejecting her donation. Man how fcuked up do you have to be to have a nonprof it decline your donation lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie Lynn Spears Said She'd Give Book Proceeds to a Nonprofit, But Backlash Disrupted Those Plans
> 
> 
> This Is My Brave announced Monday it had rejected the "Zoey 101" star's offer to donate to their cause following public outcry about the book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcchicago.com


A lot of Britney fans are donating now that they rejected her offer that way the organization is still getting donations.


----------



## pixiejenna

I know that they’re rejecting the donation due to pressure from the public and taking the donation would essentially ruin their public image beyond repair. But I also believe a lot of Britney fans will donate now who probably wouldn’t have previously donated. While it’s nice is it as much money as they would have made if they took JLS books donation hard to tell.


----------



## bag-mania

Are the same Britney fans donating who overwhelmed the  nonprofit organization’s Instagram with nasty, disparaging posts last week?


----------



## lulu212121

bag-mania said:


> Are the same Britney fans donating who overwhelmed the  nonprofit organization’s Instagram with nasty, disparaging posts last week?


Maybe ask them? How would anyone here know?

Jamie Lynn needs to get off Britney's coattail. She also needs to quit acting as if she's a victim.


----------



## bag-mania

lulu212121 said:


> Maybe ask them? How would anyone here know?
> 
> Jamie Lynn needs to get off Britney's coattail. She also needs to quit acting as if she's a victim.



I haven’t seen one article showing where fans are actually donating. Maybe they are, maybe they aren’t. Who knows? Conversely, today there are several articles about the group having to refuse the money due to the fan uproar. So Jamie Lynn will keep whatever she would have donated and a worthy organization will have to do without and pretend that a few fans making small donations will be just as good.


----------



## lulu212121

bag-mania said:


> I haven’t seen one article showing where fans are actually donating. Maybe they are, maybe they aren’t. Who knows? Conversely, today there are several articles about the group having to refuse the money due to the fan uproar. So Jamie Lynn will keep whatever she would have donated and a worthy organization will have to do without and pretend that a few fans making small donations will be just as good.


Maybe, maybe not. Did the organization say that Britney's fans are the reason? I haven't seen where they gave a statement saying that was the reason. Why would that worthy organization want Jamie Lynn's money? Britney has been vocal about how she has been treated by all members of her family. Jamie Lynn has had plenty of time (years) to speak up for Britney if she wanted to. That goes for all members of Britney's family.


----------



## highrider9o9

lulu212121 said:


> Maybe ask them? How would anyone here know?
> 
> Jamie Lynn needs to get off Britney's coattail. She also needs to quit acting as if she's a victim.



this. Jaime Lynn who was also profiting off the conservatorship, having expenses paid, who basically took ownership of Britney’s Florida condo and then proceeded to name her biography after one of Britney’s songs…. You’d have to be Helen Keller to not see this situation end badly.

also let’s not kid ourselves, this isn’t going to be a NewYork Times best seller.


----------



## bag-mania

lulu212121 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. *Did the organization say that Britney's fans are the reason? I haven't seen where they gave a statement saying that was the reason. *Why would that worthy organization want Jamie Lynn's money? Britney has been vocal about how she has been treated by all members of her family. Jamie Lynn has had plenty of time (years) to speak up for Britney if she wanted to. That goes for all members of Britney's family.



Yes, they said it in their statement, “We heard you. We’re taking action. We are deeply sorry to anyone we offended.”

And yes, Britney fans are being given full “credit” for them having to back out of receiving the donation. Here’s one example.









						Charity organization denies donation from Jamie Lynn Spears after backlash from #FreeBritney fans
					

The decision not to take money from the younger Spears comes after fans of her older sister, Britney Spears, directed harsh criticism at the nonprofit.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## lulu212121

I still don't see where the organization gave a statement and says it was because of Britney's fans. I also don't understand why anyone would want that organization to accept money from any of Britney's family after what we have heard Britney say.


----------



## bag-mania

lulu212121 said:


> I still don't see where the organization gave a statement and says it was because of Britney's fans. I also don't understand why anyone would want that organization to accept money from any of Britney's family after what we have heard Britney say.



Who did you think they were apologizing to in their statement? They are not saying they are sorry to the world. The world doesn't care. They are saying "we heard you" to all those Britney fans who clogged up their Instagram with negative comments last week. The charity doesn't have time to be constantly cleaning out their social media when faced with what was reportedly a bombardment of insults.

This Is Our Brave is an innocent party. Apparently Jaime Lynn is writing a book about herself, it's not about Britney, it's about her. She wanted to choose a charity to give money to and this one had been vetted as being deserving and recommended to her. I take the story as Britney fans believing everything involving her relatives is really about Britney. In this case they may have caused real harm to the reputation of a nonprofit which by all accounts does wonderful work. I had never heard of this organization before and I'm sure it was the first time for many others.


----------



## lulu212121

bag-mania said:


> Who did you think they were apologizing to in their statement? They are not saying they are sorry to the world. The world doesn't care. They are saying "we heard you" to all those Britney fans who clogged up their Instagram with negative comments last week. The charity doesn't have time to be constantly cleaning out their social media when faced with what was reportedly a bombardment of insults.
> 
> This Is Our Brave is an innocent party. Apparently Jaime Lynn is writing a book about herself, it's not about Britney, it's about her. She wanted to choose a charity to give money to and this one had been vetted as being deserving and recommended to her. I take the story as Britney fans believing everything involving her relatives is really about Britney. In this case they may have caused real harm to the reputation of a nonprofit which by all accounts does wonderful work. I had never heard of this organization before and I'm sure it was the first time for many others.


I have no idea who they are apologizing to. They didn't specify Britney fans. I try not to assume. If this organization was not well known before this, then maybe we should thank Britney's fans for shining light on it. Nonprofits always have to be mindful of who they are accepting money from. This is no different. If Jamie Lynn really cared then she should have made the "generous" donation anonymously.

Again, Jamie Lynn needs to get off Britney's coattail. She has had many years to write her "story". Why now?


----------



## bag-mania

lulu212121 said:


> I have no idea who they are apologizing to. They didn't specify Britney fans. I try not to assume. If this organization was not well known before this, then maybe we should thank Britney's fans for shining light on it. Nonprofits always have to be mindful of who they are accepting money from. This is no different. If Jamie Lynn really cared then she should have made the "generous" donation anonymously.
> 
> Again, Jamie Lynn needs to get off Britney's coattail. She has had many years to write her "story". Why now?



The charity is smart to not directly call out Britney fans, though I think their response made it crystal clear who they are talking to. I didn't realize they were also receiving threats. This Is My Brave is trying their best to deescalate the situation and settle down a stirred up hornet's nest of stans. They did nothing wrong. These super fans forget that not everyone is following the drama of Britney's life and the charity was originally happy to get the offer of a donation.

If you care to read any of the articles about it, it is spelled out why the money was refused. Even the headlines of some of them say why it happened.


----------



## prettyprincess

lulu212121 said:


> I have no idea who they are apologizing to. They didn't specify Britney fans. I try not to assume. If this organization was not well known before this, then maybe we should thank Britney's fans for shining light on it. Nonprofits always have to be mindful of who they are accepting money from. This is no different. If Jamie Lynn really cared then she should have made the "generous" donation anonymously.
> 
> Again, Jamie Lynn needs to get off Britney's coattail. She has had many years to write her "story". Why now?


With all due respect, you do a lot of assuming. Especially in regards to Jamie Lynn’s involvement in her sisters legal situation.


----------



## highrider9o9

prettyprincess said:


> With all due respect, you do a lot of assuming. Especially in regards to Jamie Lynn’s involvement in her sisters legal situation.


Court filed expense records show that JL was benefiting from the conservatorship, not to mention they tried to put Britney’s trust for her children in JL’s name. Oh and JL claiming she owned Britney’s FL condo. So we do have some factual evidence that JL was involved enough.


----------



## lulu212121

prettyprincess said:


> With all due respect, you do a lot of assuming. Especially in regards to Jamie Lynn’s involvement in her sisters legal situation.


I'm assuming nothing. There are court filings. Britney has posted plenty herself.


----------



## lulu212121

bag-mania said:


> The charity is smart to not directly call out Britney fans, though I think their response made it crystal clear who they are talking to. I didn't realize they were also receiving threats. This Is My Brave is trying their best to deescalate the situation and settle down a stirred up hornet's nest of stans. They did nothing wrong. These super fans forget that not everyone is following the drama of Britney's life and the charity was originally happy to get the offer of a donation.
> 
> If you care to read any of the articles about it, it is spelled out why the money was refused. Even the headlines of some of them say why it happened.
> 
> View attachment 5228376
> View attachment 5228377


I would think and hope that mental health organizations are following Britney's case closely. I don't believe they didn't know anything about Britney's case. There have been several documentaries and FreeBritney people have been on major network news. Like I said, Jamie Lynn can donate the money anonymously. Why didn't she do that to begin with? She already had blowback over the original title she wanted to use (take).


----------



## prettyprincess

lulu212121 said:


> I'm assuming nothing. There are court filings. Britney has posted plenty herself.


Yea, I just find it ironic when the free Britney people are “advocating” for Britney’s mental and emotional well-being while at the same time bullying JL and making death threats against her and her children without having all the facts. If you care about mental health, care about it for everyone. Not you personally, in general.


----------



## highrider9o9

prettyprincess said:


> Yea, I just find it ironic when the free Britney people are “advocating” for Britney’s mental and emotional well-being while at the same time bullying JL and making death threats against her and her children without having all the facts. If you care about mental health, care about it for everyone. Not you personally, in general.



I haven’t seen any death threats against JL or her daughter, but clearly that’s unacceptable if there is. I think most fans want JL held accountable, not using her sisters name one more time, especially after everything that has come out. I guess I’m not sure what you mean by other facts, considering there is enough evidence (that has been mentioned above and throughout this forum) that JL has significantly benefited from her sisters conservatorship. Not just rumors or gossip, but court documented evidence. I think that’s more than enough fact to want her held accountable. Butbeing held accountable doesn’t equate death threats, I agree with you there. I’m sure JL had some abuse from her parents like Britney, and I hope that the Dan Schneider rumors are just rumors, but I think that also upsets people that she should’ve been more emphatic to Britney’s situation, not take advantage of it.


----------



## scarlet555

wondered about the timeline when Britney finally took over her instagram, because I can’t find that obvious gap… anyone had any luck deciphering or she was in control of her instagram all this time?


----------



## Tivo

I am so happy for her. God is real.








						Britney Spears' conservatorship finally ends: 'Britney as of today is a free woman'
					

After nearly 14 years, Britney Spears' conservatorship is over, an L.A. judge rules, and the pop star and her devout fans are celebrating the big news.




					www.google.com
				












						Britney Spears’ conservatorship is officially over
					

A Los Angeles judge issued the ruling on the pop megastar’s conservatorship Friday — after a long battle over whether the singer was mentally sound enough to control her $60 million estate.




					www.pagesix.com


----------



## buzzytoes

I hope she moved immediately to some small town in LA and retires, never to be heard from again. She deserves a break.


----------



## sdkitty

buzzytoes said:


> I hope she moved immediately to some small town in LA and retires, never to be heard from again. She deserves a break.


somehow I doubt that's her fiancee's vision...we'll see


----------



## highrider9o9

buzzytoes said:


> I hope she moved immediately to some small town in LA and retires, never to be heard from again. She deserves a break.



I have a feeling she may not be fully retired, but I think we’ll see her have her career on her terms and work when she wants and choose what projects she wants to do. I would be surprised if she continued to tour or perform especially as rigorous as she did in Vegas , but I could still see her releasing music and doing the occasional award show performance to promote it. She’s reached a career status/level of fame few do that she can put out literally anything and peoplewill buy it. All I know is that I’m beyond happy for her and I hope others that are trapped in abusive conservatorships get their justice too.


----------



## buzzytoes

sdkitty said:


> somehow I doubt that's her fiancee's vision...we'll see


I hope that he just uses her for her connections to jump start his own career. I'm sure he probably has visions of being her new "manager" or something. Honestly I wouldn't be surprised to hear they are married by the end of the weekend. Ugh.


----------



## pixiejenna

I expect them to be married by the end of the year.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I hope her finance’s intentions are good. Most of the men surrounding her never had good intentions.


----------



## maris.crane

meluvs2shop said:


> *I hope her finance’s intentions are good*. Most of the men surrounding her never had good intentions.



I get sketch-city vibes from the fiancé. I mean, I guess there must be some appeal in dating maybe your celebrity crush from your teenage years in some sort of manifestation, wildest dreams thing, but there is something _off _about it all. 

Hopefully her sake, it's the right reasons.


----------



## scarlet555

I thought that man, current bf was chosen for her?


----------



## bag-mania

maris.crane said:


> I get sketch-city vibes from the fiancé. I mean, I guess there must be some appeal in dating maybe your celebrity crush from your teenage years in some sort of manifestation, wildest dreams thing, but there is something _off _about it all.
> 
> Hopefully her sake, it's the right reasons.



Her choices in men are horrible. For some reason this Sam guy reminds me of a young version of Zsa Zsa Gabor’s last husband. A grifter who latched on to a famous woman with money and supposedly took care of her in her declining years while enjoying the perks of spending her wealth and the fame that came along with it.


----------



## bag-mania

scarlet555 said:


> I thought that man, current bf was chosen for her?



Why did you think that? If she didn't feel "free" by having someone else oversee her meds and her money, do you think she would meekly marry some man who was assigned to her? She picked him.


----------



## scarlet555

bag-mania said:


> Why did you think that? If she didn't feel "free" by having someone else oversee her meds and her money, do you think she would meekly marry some man who was assigned to her? She picked him.



Well, considering conservatorship didn't let her drive and kept her imprisoned of sorts, current fiancee could have been interviewed and introduced to her, then he was smart enough to make everything work out for his best interest.  Just a thought.


----------



## bag-mania

scarlet555 said:


> Well, considering conservatorship didn't let her drive and kept her imprisoned of sorts, current fiancee could have been interviewed and introduced to her, then he was smart enough to make everything work out for his best interest.  Just a thought.



No, she needed a model/actor to be in her video back in 2016. She liked Sam's looks, thought he was hot, so she picked him. She had photos of more than one model to choose from. They hit it off and it's been going ever since. For her sake I hope he genuinely cares about her.

From at ET article in 2019:
Sam Asghari is opening up like never before about his relationship with Britney Spears.

The actor and fitness trainer first met the 37-year-old singer when he starred in the music video for her 2016 song, "Slumber Party." In an exclusive sit-down interview with ET's Keltie Knight, Asghari reveals that he landed the role after starring in Fifth Harmony's "Work From Home" music video. 

"My first one was 'Work From Home' from Fifth Harmony, and now Britney Spears, the Princess of Pop, is calling me wanting me to play the love interest of [her music video]," he excitedly recalls. "I said, 'Why not? Let me give it a shot.'"

He was in such high demand to star in the video that he didn't even have to audition. "It was a direct book," Asghari shares. "A good friend of mine was working on the music video at the time. They told the casting director to cast this guy and *then they sent my pictures to [Britney] and she picked it. 'I want this guy' -- and so that's how it was."

It wasn't long before Asghari received another phone call, but this time it was to get some sushi with Spears.* "We talked at the music video [and] we talked about what do you like to eat, sushi," he remembers. "...Then text messages and next thing you know, just like a normal couple."

Years later, the couple is still going strong and recently made their red carpet debut at the Los Angeles premiere of_ Once Upon a Time in Hollywood_. 









						How Britney Spears Handpicked Sam Asghari to Be Her Love Interest
					

The actor and fitness trainer speaks exclusively with ET's Keltie Knight about how he came to date the Princess of Pop.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## pukasonqo

Apparently an interview w Oprah is coming


----------



## bag-mania

pukasonqo said:


> Apparently an interview w Oprah is coming



Of course it is. Oprah will be all over that. Ratings and cash, baby!!! $$$$


----------



## TC1

Oh...Oprah can recycle her "we you silent, or silenced?" line


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> Oh...Oprah can recycle her "we you silent, or silenced?" line



She can do a new take on her line from the car giveaway, “You’re a victim! And you’re a victim! You’re all victims! Yay!!!”


----------



## sdkitty

I'm team Britney on this one.  I think her sister is continuing to try to capitalize on Britney's fame.  How about getting some sort of real job?  getting an education?  the job market is good now.  No, she thinks she can be a star like her sister.
Britney Spears Tears Into Sister Jamie Lynn For Talking About Her To 'Sell A Book' | HuffPost Entertainment


----------



## Sferics

> Jamie Lynn performed a medley of remixed Britney songs at the 2017 Radio Disney Awards.



I never really recovered from the second hand embarrassment and I have a bad relapse.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I just looked up that 2017 Disney performance. Britney looked good. She looked happy even when her sister was performing. I couldn’t really watch the other performers bc it’s so hard when the original is so ingrained in our minds.


----------



## lanasyogamama

The whole thing is just so sad and not fun to watch.


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> The whole thing is just so sad and not fun to watch.


It is!  At this point, I doubt Britney is the only one in her family with psychiatric issues.


----------



## highrider9o9

How absolutely disgusting.









						Jamie Spears paid a security firm nearly $6 million from Britney Spears' estate to electronically track his daughter and ex-wife's communications and locations, according to new court docs
					

Jamie Spears asked the security firm to mirror the singer's iCloud, allowing him to see her phone's content in real-time, according to court filings.




					www.insider.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Britney‘s lawyer sent a Jamie Lynn a cease & desist regarding her nook and using Britney/defaming her to sell her book. Jamie Lynn mentioned Britney 316 times in her book which is only 189 pages long. I haven’t read it but those who have said that she basically relives Britneys worst moments many of which are private.


----------



## prettyprincess

pixiejenna said:


> Britney‘s lawyer sent a Jamie Lynn a cease & desist regarding her nook and using Britney/defaming her to sell her book. Jamie Lynn mentioned Britney 316 times in her book which is only 189 pages long. I haven’t read it but those who have said that she basically relives Britneys worst moments many of which are private.


That’s her sister though. I wouldn’t be able to write my story without including my experiences with my siblings bc it’s a huge part of my life. Also, seems like JL had to do something to try to defend herself from the mob.


----------



## pixiejenna

I get that Britney is her sister and clearly growing up with a icon as your older sister must be intimidating. And obviously her sister is going to be a part of her story but I don’t put it past her one bit using Britney to sell her book. Any way you cut it to use Britney’s name or refer ing to her 316 times in a 189 page book is basically referencing her nearly 1.5+ times a page. She was just as bad as her parents regarding the conservatorship her home was paid for by Britney, repairs and remodeling to her home paid for by Britney, her husband’s business Advance multimedia partners got nearly 180,000 from Britney for what we don’t know, she was also added as a conservator and then tried to move Britney’s money into a account that only she had access too(only to drop it after the media caught wind).


----------



## prettyprincess

pixiejenna said:


> I get that Britney is her sister and clearly growing up with a icon as your older sister must be intimidating. And obviously her sister is going to be a part of her story but I don’t put it past her one bit using Britney to sell her book. Any way you cut it to use Britney’s name or refer ing to her 316 times in a 189 page book is basically referencing her nearly 1.5+ times a page. She was just as bad as her parents regarding the conservatorship her home was paid for by Britney, repairs and remodeling to her home paid for by Britney, her husband’s business Advance multimedia partners got nearly 180,000 from Britney for what we don’t know, she was also added as a conservator and then tried to move Britney’s money into a account that only she had access too(only to drop it after the media caught wind).



JL said she had nothing to do with the conservatorship and even tried to help her get out of it. Britney didn’t contradict any of those statements.


----------



## starrynite_87

meluvs2shop said:


> I hope her finance’s intentions are good. Most of the men surrounding her never had good intentions.


I don't trust him. Listening to Jamie Lynn's interview on Call Her Daddy, she mentioned that after consulting with a friend who is a judge, she texted both Britney and her boyfriend that the conservatorship could be dissolved if she moved to another state. It had come out that her dad had attempted to extend the conservatorship to Hawaii and Louisiana (where Jamie Lynn lived, and Britney owned property) some people believe Jamie Lynn went and told her dad, I feel like it might have been Britney's fiancé. Her father has controlled who has had access to Britney but somehow this guy has managed to stay in her life since 2016. I wouldn't be shocked if he was kept around to keep tabs on her for Jamie and to keep Britney happy. Britney just seems like one of those women that feels that she needs to be in a relationship to be happy. I remember right after she lost custody of her kids, she was talking about how she wanted to get married and have a baby.


----------



## highrider9o9

prettyprincess said:


> JL said she had nothing to do with the conservatorship and even tried to help her get out of it. Britney didn’t contradict any of those statements.



britney has said at least a dozen times that JL did not help her. Whether JL tried to or not- without Britney’s knowledge well I guess we might not ever know for sure. As someone else said above there was a point where JL was given rights over certain accounts of Britney’s that were to be used for Britney’s kids and attempted to move the money, we know that for fact. We also know from court records that plenty of JL’s expenses were paid by the conservatorship as well. JL also claimed she owned Britney’s FL condo, so it is hard to believe that JL put forth much effort to help Britney, but then again I can’t say so either way for sure.

Side note, it’s been reported that apparently JL is in the early stages of developing a podcast where she will be explicitly discussing her life and career and Britney Spears.

Britney has made it abundantly clear that she just wants to be left alone so she can enjoy her freedom.


----------



## lanasyogamama

JL can’t make this a career forever. I think she’s out of juice.  I heard the actual contents of the book could have been a long essay.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know why JL feels the need to continue exploiting Britney to make money. She is a trash sibling IMO.


----------



## lanasyogamama

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t know why JL feels the need to continue exploiting Britney to make money. She is a trash sibling IMO.


So much jealousy


----------



## bag-mania

She is indicating she’s ready to start working again. We’ll see.









						Britney Spears returns to dance studio, teases first project in 5 years
					

“This is a tease of what’s to come,” the pop star, who hasn’t released an album since 2016 and was recently freed from her conservatorship, wrote on Instagram.




					pagesix.com


----------



## starrynite_87

lanasyogamama said:


> So much jealousy


It sucks, at the same time she has every right to tell her story because it was HER experience. I would also say that there is resentment on both sides. Jamie Lynn resents the fact that all the attention was paid to her sister and her career and Britney resents the fact that her sister was able to have a normal childhood.


----------



## prettyprincess

starrynite_87 said:


> It sucks, at the same time she has every right to tell her story because it was HER experience. I would also say that there is resentment on both sides. Jamie Lynn resents the fact that all the attention was paid to her sister and her career and Britney resents the fact that her sister was able to have a normal childhood.



She didn’t have a normal childhood though. She had an alcoholic father, an emotionally stunted mother, and she was working at 11.

I think it’s so gross how people pretend to advocate for mental health, but bully JL and her children.


----------



## highrider9o9

prettyprincess said:


> She didn’t have a normal childhood though. She had an alcoholic father, an emotionally stunted mother, and she was working at 11.
> 
> I think it’s so gross how people pretend to advocate for mental health, but bully JL and her children.



youre actually right this, she grew up with the same abusive parents Britney did. The only thing I want to add is that Britney was pimped out hard by her parents to be a cash cow, JL got handed a Nickelodeon show based on her last name. Britney was the sole breadwinner for her family for a very very long time and JL never had those kind of burdens on her shoulders.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think they both had bad childhoods, but JL seems to be targeting her anger at Brit.


----------



## prettyprincess

highrider9o9 said:


> youre actually right this, she grew up with the same abusive parents Britney did. The only thing I want to add is that Britney was pimped out hard by her parents to be a cash cow, JL got handed a Nickelodeon show based on her last name. Britney was the sole breadwinner for her family for a very very long time and JL never had those kind of burdens on her shoulders.


We don’t know what kind of burdens she had. My point is, why minimize her trauma bc she’s the less famous sister and then further traumatize her for finally speaking out about her experience.


----------



## prettyprincess

lanasyogamama said:


> I think they both had bad childhoods, but JL seems to be targeting her anger at Brit.


It’s interesting that you see it this way, bc I feel like Britney is upset with JL for having been the “spoiled” one as a young girl. She said she should’ve slapped and beat 12yr old JL.


----------



## starrynite_87

prettyprincess said:


> She didn’t have a normal childhood though. She had an alcoholic father, an emotionally stunted mother, and she was working at 11.
> 
> I think it’s so gross how people pretend to advocate for mental health, but bully JL and her children.


I should have put the normal in quotations. I agree 100% with what you said about how people are treating Jamie Lynn. They’re acting like both these women were not raised by the same parents;it was telling when Jamie Lynn said Justin Timberlake was the first healthy father figure she had (mind you he was 19/20 when he dated Britney) and Britney saying that all she really knew was Justin’s family.

I understand that people are unhappy about the book, I’m baffled that Britney and her fans have gone after Jamie Lynn and have remained silent about her brother who actually worked for the conservatorship and was actually in a position to help her.


----------



## starrynite_87

highrider9o9 said:


> youre actually right this, she grew up with the same abusive parents Britney did. The only thing I want to add is that Britney was pimped out hard by her parents to be a cash cow, JL got handed a Nickelodeon show based on her last name. Britney was the sole breadwinner for her family for a very very long time and JL never had those kind of burdens on her shoulders.


I guarantee you that if Jamie Lynn had not gotten pregnant at 16 she would have faced the same fate as Britney.


----------



## prettyprincess

highrider9o9 said:


> youre actually right this, she grew up with the same abusive parents Britney did. The only thing I want to add is that Britney was pimped out hard by her parents to be a cash cow, JL got handed a Nickelodeon show based on her last name. Britney was the sole breadwinner for her family for a very very long time and JL never had those kind of burdens on her shoulders.


I have a question, and I’m genuinely curious about this subject. You made a remark that Britney was pimped out by her parents. Do you think that all parents who push their children into show business are pimping them or are they helping them achieve their dreams? 

Celebs like Justin Timberlake, Christina, Beyoncé, the Jacksons, and Taylor all started really young and they financially support their families.   They weren’t as sexualized as Britney, but was that her parents fault or the label/media?


----------



## starrynite_87

prettyprincess said:


> I have a question, and I’m genuinely curious about this subject. You made a remark that Britney was pimped out by her parents. Do you think that all parents who push their children into show business are pimping them or are they helping them achieve their dreams?
> 
> Celebs like Justin Timberlake, Christina, Beyoncé, the Jacksons, and Taylor all started really young and they financially support their families.   They weren’t as sexualized as Britney, but was that her parents fault or the label/media?


I know the question wasn’t directed at me; the thing with Britney is it has been documented that even before she made it big,her mom would put her in pageant so she could pay the bills,since Jamie couldn’t keep a job. As an NSYNC/Timberlake fan I know his mom was heavily involved in his career. Lynne(Justin’s mom) and Lance’s mom traveled with the guys since they were only 14/15 years-old and working overseas. They were actually the ones that discovered that Lou Perlman was exploiting and stealing money from the group.


----------



## bag-mania

Britney would never have been as successful as she was unless she was 100% into it. You can absolutely tell when someone (especially a young person) isn’t enjoying what they are doing. It shows in the quality of the performance.

She had pushy stage parents, but make no mistake, as a kid/teen she wanted to be there.


----------



## pixiejenna

starrynite_87 said:


> I guarantee you that if Jamie Lynn had not gotten pregnant at 16 she would have faced the same fate as Britney.



At the time I always half wondered if she got pregnant to avoid having to work like Britney. Like it was her way out of this machine because she would be shunned by industry for being a teen mom. It would allow her to live a somewhat normal life(as normal as a teen mom can be). But I didn’t even hear this until I read it here a while back it was rumored that one of the producers on her Nickelodeon show is the real father of her daughter and they just used her boyfriend at the time as the scapegoat “dad” to protect the producer because of her age. I don’t know if it’s true or not but if it is it adds another layer of how freaking sick the industry really is and no child is safe.


----------



## highrider9o9

prettyprincess said:


> I have a question, and I’m genuinely curious about this subject. You made a remark that Britney was pimped out by her parents. Do you think that all parents who push their children into show business are pimping them or are they helping them achieve their dreams?
> 
> Celebs like Justin Timberlake, Christina, Beyoncé, the Jacksons, and Taylor all started really young and they financially support their families.   They weren’t as sexualized as Britney, but was that her parents fault or the label/media?


Honestly, I think it’s such a fine line. I think there are parents who move across the country or give up on their dreams to help their kids achieve there’s and then I think there are others like Britney’s or the carters parents who used their kids talents to pay their bills so they didn’t have to work or they could fuel addiction etc.. Britney’s parents had her paying their bills as a literal child and saw nothing wrong with it. Now I’m sure at the time Britney was all for it because they were furthering her career, but they were taking her earnings which clearly from what we’ve seen lately they have always thought they were entitled too. Allegedly she cut them off somewhere around 2003 ish and refused to invest in anymore of her dads businesses, but I’ve also read that she had continued to give her mom money much longer than that. Interesting enough in one of the latest court proceedings in response to rosengarts questioning of missing funds, jaimes new lawyer said that part of the reason for the conservatorship was for Britney’s excessive spending. 

Which I think brings up the question did her dad bring forth the conservatorship to help her or to have access to her money.


----------



## highrider9o9

pixiejenna said:


> At the time I always half wondered if she got pregnant to avoid having to work like Britney. Like it was her way out of this machine because she would be shunned by industry for being a teen mom. It would allow her to live a somewhat normal life(as normal as a teen mom can be). But I didn’t even hear this until I read it here a while back it was rumored that one of the producers on her Nickelodeon show is the real father of her daughter and they just used her boyfriend at the time as the scapegoat “dad” to protect the producer because of her age. I don’t know if it’s true or not but if it is it adds another layer of how freaking sick the industry really is and no child is safe.



yep. Dan Schneider the mastermind behind a ton of Nickelodeon shows. I’ve also heard part of the reason Jeneatte McCurdy quit acting was from working with him. That rumor about him being JL’s baby daddy has been around a long time and I’ve wondered myself if it’s really just a rumor.


----------



## highrider9o9

starrynite_87 said:


> I guarantee you that if Jamie Lynn had not gotten pregnant at 16 she would have faced the same fate as Britney.



i don’t thinkJL had the talent or star quality to be as successful as Britney whereshe could afford her parents the same luxuries Britney had, even if she hadn’t gotten pregnant.


----------



## pixiejenna

Brit brit just penned a 15 million book deal. While I would like to read it I think that she shouldn't publish anything until after she deals with whatever lawsuits she's likely to bring against her father and anyone else significant in her conservatorship miss management. 









						Britney Spears set to pen tell-all book in bombshell $15M deal
					

The deal comes after a bidding war from multiple publishers, according to one insider, who claimed, “the deal is one of the biggest of all time, behind the Obamas.”




					pagesix.com


----------



## scarlet555

prettyprincess said:


> She didn’t have a normal childhood though. She had an alcoholic father, an emotionally stunted mother, and she was working at 11.
> 
> I think it’s so gross how people pretend to *advocate for mental health*, but *bully JL *and her children.



That's really odd to me, and quite puzzling.


----------



## uhpharm01

Britney Spears Threatens to Sue TriStar, Claims Ex-Managers Tried to Kill Her
					

Britney says she's taking TriStar and two key players in her conservatorship to court.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Britney is posting nudes on IG again.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> Britney is posting nudes on IG again.


Hum, hum, there are strategically placed diamonds.


----------



## A1aGypsy

This just breaks my heart.


----------



## bag-mania

One of the articles describes her rolling around naked on the beach for photos as “Britney living her best life.”

The writer must have really low expectations for Brit.


----------



## pixiejenna

This makes me sad as much as I want her to have freedom it still feels like she’s very much being exploited. And it also makes me wonder how many more naked photos/videos are there this has the potential to get bad fast IMO.


----------



## purseinsanity

Maybe it's been addressed already, but I'm so far behind in this thread.  Britney has a brother, but I haven't heard her call him out specifically.  Was he not involved as much?  Did he try to help?  Or is she mad at him also?  Anyone know?


----------



## bag-mania

So many people wanted her to have her freedom, demanded it. I’m sure most hoped she would finally be able to do something a little more meaningful with her life. But it’s unfair for us to expect more of her, even though we might hope. She is who she is.

She’s allowed to make her own horrible or self-destructive decisions. Is it exploitative if she exploits herself? She’s free and she’s doing exactly what she wants. We don’t have to like it. If it ends badly it’s her choice, the same as with anyone else.


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> This makes me sad as much as I want her to have freedom it still feels like she’s very much being exploited. And it also makes me wonder how many more naked photos/videos are there this has the potential to get bad fast IMO.


Exploited?  I think this is her. Dancing, twirling and being naked.  That's what she wants to do.


----------



## limom

So none of you took risqué pics with your partner?


----------



## Traminer

Let us look back to the year 2005!


----------



## Traminer

Britney Spears 2020


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her voice sounds so different


----------



## uhpharm01

Britney Spears Returns To Instagram, No Comment On Absence
					

Britney Spears has returned to Instagram, two days after her sudden deletion.




					www.tmz.com
				




Here's the correct link that I was trying to post earlier.


----------



## Cherry90

and what about her fiance? is he really that great?? what do you think?


----------



## bag-mania

Cherry90 said:


> and what about her fiance? is he really that great?? what do you think?



I don’t think much of him but that doesn’t matter. Britney obviously thinks he’s great. She has never made good decisions about her relationships before and he’s a typical example of her taste in men.


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s a weird situation because she literally picked him out by picture to be in a music video. At that time she was under strict control so he clearly had to be approved of by her father in or for them to have a relationship. She did break free from the conservatorship with him by her side. I don’t know how much he helped facilitate that or not. She obviously loves him but I don’t know how much it’s really reciprocated. I feel like he’s more of a caregiver to her than boyfriend/fiancé. I know lots of people are skeptical about him that either he wants her money or wants to use her to further his career. I’m cautiously skeptical about him.


----------



## limom

Was she on time out on insta?


----------



## Morgan R




----------



## bisousx

she’s pregnant? That was difficult to read but the comments are congratulating her.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oh boy.


----------



## pukasonqo

Federline 2.0
For her sake I hope all is genuine from his side, she is still vulnerable


----------



## TC1

Reading her posts is such a chore. Between all the emojis and literally hearing her baby voice in my head, it's too much. That didn't take long after the conservatorship ended for this new dude to secure the coin!


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> Reading her posts is such a chore. Between all the emojis and literally hearing her baby voice in my head, it's too much. That didn't take long after the conservatorship ended for this new dude to secure the coin!



No and we were predicting it all along it was so obvious.

Her train of thought in her posts is like watching a gerbil in a cage going in all directions at once. Is it too early to pity the unborn child? We can expect chaos to ensue.


----------



## limom

So is she announcing that she is both married and pregnant?


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> So is she announcing that she is both married and pregnant?



I don’t think she is married. We definitely would have heard about that, she’s incapable of keeping it secret. She couldn’t show off the engagement ring she bought quickly enough! No, she’s using the word husband in place of baby daddy.


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> So is she announcing that she is both married and pregnant?


All media I've seen (other than from her) says fiance.


----------



## starrynite_87

pukasonqo said:


> Federline 2.0
> For her sake I hope all is genuine from his side, she is still vulnerable


I highly doubt it. The guy wants to be a star and like I've said previously the way her father and his team controlled her life; they wouldn't have just let anybody near her. I feel as though he was kept around to make Britney happy and to also assist in keeping tabs on her.


----------



## limom

starrynite_87 said:


> I highly doubt it. The guy wants to be a star and like I've said previously the way her father and his team controlled her life; they wouldn't have just let anybody near her. I feel as though he was kept around to make Britney happy and to also assist in keeping tabs on her.


Well, he kept her happy all right.
Seriously, hopefully she has an easy pregnancy and a healthy baby.
The baby daddy is handsome and seems healthy, so there…


----------



## Jayne1

Hope the baby daddy is a good and hands-on daddy because Brit didn't really raise the first two, did she?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> Hope the baby daddy is a good and hands-on daddy because Brit didn't really raise the first two, did she?


I don’t think she had much custody over the boys.


----------



## bag-mania

lanasyogamama said:


> I don’t think she had much custody over the boys.



Almost none since the driving with a baby on her lap incident. That was leading up to her big breakdown.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> Almost none since the driving with a baby on her lap incident. That was leading up to her big breakdown.


She is now saying that she suffered from pre natal depression.
Hopefully, Sam comes from a traditional Irani family. This baby and Britney need all the help they can get.


----------



## pixiejenna

I hope that her fiancé will be a good father. As much as you want to hate Kfed for sucking so much in life in general he has done a good job raising their kids. Only 3 more years of mooching off of Britney left lol. I hope that she has a smooth pregnancy and seeks help if she’s feeling depressed.


----------



## bag-mania

Both of Britney’s previous children were delivered by scheduled C-sections  because she didn’t want to have to deal with the pain of natural childbirth. That was back when she was 24-25. It wouldn’t surprise me at all if she went the surrogate route with this one.

Unlike other celebrity women, we’ll have a way to know for sure. If Britney suddenly gets uncharacteristically modest and stops wearing her skimpy outfits and posing semi-naked we’ll know someone else is carrying the baby. Her wardrobe choices don’t leave any room for doubt.


----------



## lanasyogamama

pixiejenna said:


> I hope that her fiancé will be a good father. As much as you want to hate Kfed for sucking so much in life in general he has done a good job raising their kids. Only 3 more years of mooching off of Britney left lol. I hope that she has a smooth pregnancy and seeks help if she’s feeling depressed.


K Fed’s behavior toward her seems mild now compared to her family and handlers.


----------



## uhpharm01

@lanasyogamama 








						Kevin Federline Says Britney Spears' Pregnancy Visits Claim is False, Lawyer Delivers Threat
					

Kevin Federline is not too pleased about Britney Spears' latest salvo -- that he wouldn't see her when she was pregnant -- and his lawyer has delivered a not-so-veiled threat, saying her account is false.




					www.tmz.com
				




Speaking of K Fed his lawyer is talking.


----------



## bag-mania

Britney is celebrating being on vacation by posting nudes, nothing unusual there. But she’s posting the same photo over and over.









						Britney Spears Posted The Same Nude Photo Six Times, Says She Always Looks Way 'Younger' On Vacation
					

Britney Spears is showing off her latest vacation look.




					www.cinemablend.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Everyone looks younger with filters lol. I don’t know why she’s posting so many nude pics that were from a year ago. My guess is if she really is pregnant she is self conscious of her weight gain/body changes that are normal with pregnancy. She also reposted the same picture 5-6 times with different filters on them.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ugh. She needs help. Something isn’t right with her.


----------



## Kevinaxx

lanasyogamama said:


> Ugh. She needs help. Something isn’t right with her.


Reading her Instagram posts (finally had to unfollow, too many nudes in my feed as I’m browsing Instagram) I feel like she’s letting the bipolar roam a bit more (not as medicated) and as long as she’s happy and not doing any harm… I don’t see any need for any intervention.

but her being pregnant, hormones and all, not to mention the responsibility of being a parent… I don’t know.


----------



## scarlet555

Hmmm…. I don’t know… I really want her to do well, not seeing that right now.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kevinaxx said:


> Reading her Instagram posts (finally had to unfollow, too many nudes in my feed as I’m browsing Instagram) I feel like she’s letting the bipolar roam a bit more (not as medicated) and as long as she’s happy and not doing any harm… I don’t see any need for any intervention.
> 
> but her being pregnant, hormones and all, not to mention the responsibility of being a parent… I don’t know.


You’re right. If we take the baby out of the equation, it’s hard to watch but not dangerous.  If she is in fact pregnant, which I’m not 100% convinced about, she needs to get some help maturing.


----------



## pixiejenna

If she is pregnant she is probably not taking any meds they are harmful to the fetus.


----------



## uhpharm01

is it true that Britney is just posting old nude photos since she is pregnant?


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> is it true that Britney is just posting old nude photos since she is pregnant?



Who knows? All of her photos look the same to me. She always poses with her hands over her tits and puts a cutesy emoji over her…


----------



## Morgan R




----------



## Jayne1

Not surprised though.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I was pretty sure she wasn’t


----------



## megs0927

lanasyogamama said:


> I was pretty sure she wasn’t



Me too….


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> I was pretty sure she wasn’t


I admit, I was suspicious.  (Don't skewer me, Britney lovers!)  Kind of like The Wife who shall go nameless, the miscarriage seems a little convenient.

Also, am I missing something?  Why was this a "miracle baby"?


----------



## bag-mania

purseinsanity said:


> I admit, I was suspicious.  (Don't skewer me, Britney lovers!)  Kind of like The Wife who shall go nameless, the miscarriage seems a little convenient.
> 
> Also, am I missing something?  *Why was this a "miracle baby"*?



Just assume it’s Britney being her usual melodramatic self.


----------



## megs0927

The whole thing was just weird. She talked about showing so quickly (which doesn’t happen when you have a pretty fit body/tight abs/dancing background) again I don’t know what her real body looks like vs what she portrays it to be but also “losing the pregnancy early on” doesn’t correlate to her showing. I think she made that post and the media assumed she was pregnant and she went with it. I really feel for her. I wish she’d get off of IG for awhile and concentrate on healing.  Sadly, I don’t think anyone around her has her best interest at heart.


----------



## pixiejenna

It's so sad to loose a baby. I think that it was her miracle baby but she thought that she would never have another kid do to the loss of autonomy over her own body for so long.


----------



## megs0927

And in her defense given what she’s gone through maybe she was pregnant and loved talking about getting bigger. Who knows. I really just hope she gets help and quits sabotaging herself on social media. All of it is just sad to me regardless if she was truly pregnant or wasn’t.


----------



## bag-mania

megs0927 said:


> The whole thing was just weird. She talked about showing so quickly (which doesn’t happen when you have a pretty fit body/tight abs/dancing background) again I don’t know what her real body looks like vs what she portrays it to be but also “losing the pregnancy early on” doesn’t correlate to her showing. *I think she made that post and the media assumed she was pregnant and she went with it.* I really feel for her. I wish she’d get off of IG for awhile and concentrate on healing.  Sadly, I don’t think anyone around her has her best interest at heart.



In this case it wasn’t the media assuming. (I am attaching her post). She said she was pregnant on April 11th. There is no way she wrote today’s miscarriage announcement. It is too coherent to be from Brit but it’s not good enough to have come from a publicist. That means her fiancé wrote it.

Remember, she has been going on about wanting a baby ever since the conservatorship ended. It’s possible she was indulging in some fantasy and Sam had to nip it in the bud before it got out of control and the press figured it out and exposed it.


----------



## megs0927

This is where it went out of whack. In her mind I think she wanted to be pregnant so badly she posted it and the media jumped on it- I was getting CNN alerts that Brit was pregnant. She couldn’t take it back at that point so she just went with it. 

IMO, she isn’t well and the fact that her kids and family have been pretty quiet says a lot too.


----------



## lanasyogamama

There is a woman I knew on a pregnancy forum who was like this. I swear she has like four miscarriages in two years.  Not sure she ever saw an actual pregnancy test, but just assumed she was pregnant if she was late at all.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Late to the party but you can take some mood stabilizers while pregnant. It’s between her and her doctors but you don’t generally have to go through pregnancy unmedicated if you need it.


----------



## nicole0612

lanasyogamama said:


> There is a woman I knew on a pregnancy forum who was like this. I swear she has like four miscarriages in two years.  Not sure she ever saw an actual pregnancy test, but just assumed she was pregnant if she was late at all.


I have never been a fan of Britney’s particularly, but we are about the same age. At our age, it is much easier to become pregnant than to have a live birth. I have had 4 miscarriages in 2 years also and another one between my two children. It seems like a short period of time to have 4 miscarriages, I agree, but when time is running out due to age, you cannot take the time to grieve before trying again if you want a chance. Of course, some people are unreliable sources of information and I have no idea about Britney or about the woman on your forum, but miscarriages are extremely common. People just don’t talk about them, so it seems like it is a less common experience to live through than it actually is. I have 2 living children and 5 miscarriages, and I think that ratio is fairly common for women beyond mid-thirties who are still trying to have a child. I just assumed it was considered to be a “miracle baby” because of her age. I still ache and cry for the babies I lost and blame myself for loving them and naming them, planning for them, like I became overconfident and somehow caused them to die. The only way I figured out how to keep myself going was when I suddenly realized that I am 40 years old now, and it really is unusual to have a baby at this age, so I should just let it go.


----------



## bag-princess

megs0927 said:


> This is where it went out of whack. In her mind I think she wanted to be pregnant so badly she posted it and the media jumped on it- I was getting CNN alerts that Brit was pregnant. She couldn’t take it back at that point so she just went with it.
> 
> *IMO, she isn’t well* and the fact that her kids and family have been pretty quiet says a lot too.




ITA with this.  i don't know what is going on with her but i see a lot of people saying that her behavior since suing to get control over her own life shows exactly why they had control over it! the odd photo's and tweets make her look like she desperately wants some attention and needs some therapy.  they don't believe for a minute that she was ever pregnant.


----------



## Sferics

She is doomed when the time will come and this Sam tells all...


----------



## A1aGypsy

nicole0612 said:


> I have never been a fan of Britney’s particularly, but we are about the same age. At our age, it is much easier to become pregnant than to have a live birth. I have had 4 miscarriages in 2 years also and another one between my two children. It seems like a short period of time to have 4 miscarriages, I agree, but when time is running out due to age, you cannot take the time to grieve before trying again if you want a chance. Of course, some people are unreliable sources of information and I have no idea about Britney or about the woman on your forum, but miscarriages are extremely common. People just don’t talk about them, so it seems like it is a less common experience to live through than it actually is. I have 2 living children and 5 miscarriages, and I think that ratio is fairly common for women beyond mid-thirties who are still trying to have a child. I just assumed it was considered to be a “miracle baby” because of her age. I still ache and cry for the babies I lost and blame myself for loving them and naming them, planning for them, like I became overconfident and somehow caused them to die. The only way I figured out how to keep myself going was when I suddenly realized that I am 40 years old now, and it really is unusual to have a baby at this age, so I should just let it go.



I am so so sorry for you losses and what you have been through. Thank you for have the courage to share.

People who go through “easy” conception and pregnancies don’t always realize how lucky (and I use the word luck intentionally) they are.

It is so important to hear the other side but heart wrenching for those who have been through it to talk about it.


----------



## pukasonqo

nicole0612 said:


> I have never been a fan of Britney’s particularly, but we are about the same age. At our age, it is much easier to become pregnant than to have a live birth. I have had 4 miscarriages in 2 years also and another one between my two children. It seems like a short period of time to have 4 miscarriages, I agree, but when time is running out due to age, you cannot take the time to grieve before trying again if you want a chance. Of course, some people are unreliable sources of information and I have no idea about Britney or about the woman on your forum, but miscarriages are extremely common. People just don’t talk about them, so it seems like it is a less common experience to live through than it actually is. I have 2 living children and 5 miscarriages, and I think that ratio is fairly common for women beyond mid-thirties who are still trying to have a child. I just assumed it was considered to be a “miracle baby” because of her age. I still ache and cry for the babies I lost and blame myself for loving them and naming them, planning for them, like I became overconfident and somehow caused them to die. The only way I figured out how to keep myself going was when I suddenly realized that I am 40 years old now, and it really is unusual to have a baby at this age, so I should just let it go.


I am sorry for your loss and I also understand naming those babies, I’ve done the same with a baby I lost and the 16 plus week
I was lucky though in having 2 kids (now adults) but you always remember and grieve for the ones that didn’t get the chance of living


----------



## TC1

I thought it was so odd that she posted about gaining weight on a vacation and a "food baby" post turned into her already showing and an announcement. 
I gain weight every vacation too..lol and the last thing I want to do it post about it


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I thought it was so odd that she posted about gaining weight on a vacation and a "food baby" post turned into her already showing and an announcement.
> I gain weight every vacation too..lol *and the last thing I want to do it post about it*




exactly!!


----------



## bag-mania

She’s getting married today. 









						Britney Spears and Sam Asghari Getting Married in Intimate Ceremony Thursday
					

Britney Spears will tie the knot with Sam Asghari in an intimate ceremony Thursday.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-mania said:


> She’s getting married today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears and Sam Asghari Getting Married in Intimate Ceremony Thursday
> 
> 
> Britney Spears will tie the knot with Sam Asghari in an intimate ceremony Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Poor Brit.  I don’t think she’s well.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Poor Brit.  I don’t think she’s well.




ITA - not well at all!


----------



## bag-mania

All we can do is hope for the best for her. TMZ is going to be monitoring it all day. They have photos of the crew setting up the tents for the outdoor wedding.









						Britney Spears and Sam Asghari's Wedding Preparations Underway with Massive Tent
					

Britney Spears' big day is finally here -- and wedding prep continues -- with a massive tent popping up, where she'll say her "I do's" to fiancé Sam Asghari.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-mania

We knew it couldn’t go off without a hitch but I don’t think any of us could have predicted an Instagraming ex wedding crasher.









						Police Rush to Britney Spears' Wedding as Ex-Husband Jason Alexander Crashes It
					

Britney Spears' wedding was just dramatically interrupted, as her first husband, Jason Alexander, showed up trying to crash the event ... resulting in a police response.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## buzzytoes

bag-mania said:


> We knew it couldn’t go off without a hitch but I don’t think any of us could have predicted an Instagraming ex wedding crasher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police Rush to Britney Spears' Wedding as Ex-Husband Jason Alexander Crashes It
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' wedding was just dramatically interrupted, as her first husband, Jason Alexander, showed up trying to crash the event ... resulting in a police response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Is he on drugs? WTF was he doing there?!


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> She’s getting married today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears and Sam Asghari Getting Married in Intimate Ceremony Thursday
> 
> 
> Britney Spears will tie the knot with Sam Asghari in an intimate ceremony Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I just hope she has an iron clad prenup.  She’s had enough scum bags profiting off her and Sam seems shady AF to me.


----------



## pixiejenna

It was reported yesterday that Britney and Sam got married. The only person from her family that attended was her brother. Her own sons didn't attend either. Kfeds lawyer issued a statement that the sons didn't go because they wanted the focus of the wedding to be on Britney. And that they wish her and Sam a happy marriage. I feel like her sons didn't want to go which I didn’t really blame them. It would be boring for them also somewhat awkward to watch their mom marry someone else. Do they even know Sam? I wonder if they really spent time with him if not that can also be awkward too.


----------



## lanasyogamama

pixiejenna said:


> It was reported yesterday that Britney and Sam got married. The only person from her family that attended was her brother. Her own sons didn't attend either. Kfeds lawyer issued a statement that the sons didn't go because they wanted the focus of the wedding to be on Britney. And that they wish her and Sam a happy marriage. I feel like her sons didn't want to go which I didn’t really blame them. It would be boring for them also somewhat awkward to watch their mom marry someone else. Do they even know Sam? I wonder if they really spent time with him if not that can also be awkward too.


That’s sad, it doesn’t seem like she’s in their lives very much.  I hope KFed is a decent dad.


----------



## scarlet555

OMG train wreck waiting to happen, and she seems like such a nice person who is very vulnerable and easily milked for her money... whatever she has left of it.


----------



## nyshopaholic

Page Six was reporting there is a prenup in place this morning, but I can’t find the article again.


----------



## pixiejenna

I heard on the radio that her ex husband you know the one who she was married to for 55 hours Jason Alexander broke into her home during her wedding and live streamed it. WTF?! I guess her brother who was invited did not go. But Paris Hilton,  Donatella Versace, and Madonna did what a interesting mix of people no family and some celebs who are not very relevant. I wonder if anyone from his family was there. Not many pictures of the dress head on only side view it seems somewhat plain.


----------



## bag-mania

It gets better (or worse). The ex was carrying a knife. That wedding could have gotten dangerous.









						Britney Spears' Ex-Husband Jason Alexander Armed with Knife at Wedding
					

Britney Spears' ex-husband Jason Alexander has made continuous attempts to connect with the singer in person, and showed up armed with a knife to her wedding ... according to cops.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## pixiejenna

lanasyogamama said:


> That’s sad, it doesn’t seem like she’s in their lives very much.  I hope KFed is a decent dad.



She really never was once the conservatorship happened. At this point they’re teens and probably have little interest in spending time with her. Most teens want independence and with how little time she spent with them they’re not likely to want to go to that kind of event. If she was more involved they might want to go to her wedding. I have always been some skeptical of Kfed he has stuck around and has been a stable figure in their lives. But he also has 4 other kids with Britney’s two in the middle. I have to imagine that being a very chaotic house to grow up in.


----------



## jelliedfeels

bag-mania said:


> She’s getting married today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears and Sam Asghari Getting Married in Intimate Ceremony Thursday
> 
> 
> Britney Spears will tie the knot with Sam Asghari in an intimate ceremony Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Oh god another back-up dancer? 
It seems it’s much harder for very famous women to meet a suitable man than the reverse but wow.
I really hope he’s got her best interests at heart because she seems like a very vulnerable person.


----------



## jelliedfeels

nicole0612 said:


> I have never been a fan of Britney’s particularly, but we are about the same age. At our age, it is much easier to become pregnant than to have a live birth. I have had 4 miscarriages in 2 years also and another one between my two children. It seems like a short period of time to have 4 miscarriages, I agree, but when time is running out due to age, you cannot take the time to grieve before trying again if you want a chance. Of course, some people are unreliable sources of information and I have no idea about Britney or about the woman on your forum, but miscarriages are extremely common. People just don’t talk about them, so it seems like it is a less common experience to live through than it actually is. I have 2 living children and 5 miscarriages, and I think that ratio is fairly common for women beyond mid-thirties who are still trying to have a child. I just assumed it was considered to be a “miracle baby” because of her age. I still ache and cry for the babies I lost and blame myself for loving them and naming them, planning for them, like I became overconfident and somehow caused them to die. The only way I figured out how to keep myself going was when I suddenly realized that I am 40 years old now, and it really is unusual to have a baby at this age, so I should just let it go.


I was really touched by this and am so sorry for the loss of your babies. I hope you know that you couldn’t possibly of caused it by loving them but I do understand why it feels like that.


----------



## nicole0612

jelliedfeels said:


> I was really touched by this and am so sorry for the loss of your babies. I hope you know that you couldn’t possibly of caused it by loving them but I do understand why it feels like that.


Thank you, that is extremely kind of you to say, and I appreciate that you would respond with such a caring message.


----------



## pixiejenna

Britney Spears wears elegant Versace gown to wed Sam Asghari
					

The star wore a custom Versace gown, which took 700 hours to produce, as well as a satin-edged veil and white choker.




					www.cnn.com
				




This has pictures from the front on a mannikin.


----------



## bag-princess

Britney Spears re-creates iconic VMAs kiss with Madonna on her wedding day
					

Who can forget that famous lip-lock between the two pop stars?




					www.today.com


----------



## LittleStar88

Well, best of luck to them both. I hope they’re able to have a happy and long life together.


----------



## LittleStar88

More wedding photos in this TMZ story…









						Britney Spears' Ex-Husband Jason Alexander Armed with Knife at Wedding
					

Britney Spears' ex-husband Jason Alexander has made continuous attempts to connect with the singer in person, and showed up armed with a knife to her wedding ... according to cops.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## jelliedfeels

pixiejenna said:


> Britney Spears wears elegant Versace gown to wed Sam Asghari
> 
> 
> The star wore a custom Versace gown, which took 700 hours to produce, as well as a satin-edged veil and white choker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has pictures from the front on a mannikin.


I guess she’s going for a 80s glam rock look with the choker and hair. Not what I’d have wanted but it’s cohesive.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

What the heck with the ex husband showing up? So bizarre..

I read just her brother attended thats family.


----------



## LittleStar88

jelliedfeels said:


> I guess she’s going for a 80s glam rock look with the choker and hair. Not what I’d have wanted but it’s cohesive.



With all of her naked IG photos lately I expected more messiness and skin showing.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

nicole0612 said:


> I have never been a fan of Britney’s particularly, but we are about the same age. At our age, it is much easier to become pregnant than to have a live birth. I have had 4 miscarriages in 2 years also and another one between my two children. It seems like a short period of time to have 4 miscarriages, I agree, but when time is running out due to age, you cannot take the time to grieve before trying again if you want a chance. Of course, some people are unreliable sources of information and I have no idea about Britney or about the woman on your forum, but miscarriages are extremely common. People just don’t talk about them, so it seems like it is a less common experience to live through than it actually is. I have 2 living children and 5 miscarriages, and I think that ratio is fairly common for women beyond mid-thirties who are still trying to have a child. I just assumed it was considered to be a “miracle baby” because of her age. I still ache and cry for the babies I lost and blame myself for loving them and naming them, planning for them, like I became overconfident and somehow caused them to die. The only way I figured out how to keep myself going was when I suddenly realized that I am 40 years old now, and it really is unusual to have a baby at this age, so I should just let it go.



I’m so sorry for your losses. I totally understand the impulse to blame yourself but hope you know there’s nothing you could have thought or done to cause these tragedies. Thank you for sharing your experience with us ❤️


----------



## bag-mania

After the wedding she posted  “Fairytales are real” on her Instagram. She has what she wanted.  









						Britney Spears' 'Fairytale' Wedding, Behind the Scenes Video Montage
					

Britney Spears is celebrating a bunch of "fairytale" moments from her wedding day -- including her own horse-drawn, Disney princess arrival to marry Sam Asghari.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-mania said:


> After the wedding she posted  “Fairytales are real” on her Instagram. She has what she wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' 'Fairytale' Wedding, Behind the Scenes Video Montage
> 
> 
> Britney Spears is celebrating a bunch of "fairytale" moments from her wedding day -- including her own horse-drawn, Disney princess arrival to marry Sam Asghari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


She probably means Disney fairy tales, most of the Hans Christian Andersen and Grimm brother’s lack the happy ever after
The deed is done, wishing her the best and hoping it is a genuine relationship for both


----------



## nicole0612

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I’m so sorry for your losses. I totally understand the impulse to blame yourself but hope you know there’s nothing you could have thought or done to cause these tragedies. Thank you for sharing your experience with us ❤


Thank you for your kind message, it does help to be told that it is not my fault, because I think in great sadness I often shoulder the blame internally to some degree, which makes healing even more difficult. I can’t say for certain if Britney really was pregnant and had a miscarriage considering her mental health, but I find it to be very plausible considering my own experience. Like her, with the first baby we lost, we happily told everyone (in our case, just our family and friends, not social media) once we reached 2 months and confirmed the heartbeat, but subsequently did not share. I think that if she was pregnant, it never occurred to her that she would lose the baby, because you only learn to be cautious and emotionally guarded after going through a loss. In any case, thank you for your kindness.


----------



## TC1

LittleStar88 said:


> With all of her naked IG photos lately I expected more messiness and skin showing.


There are some party photos in a skimpy black dress..one pic I saw her ass is hanging out. Smeared makeup and messy hair. So...there was still some


----------



## pukasonqo

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for your kind message, it does help to be told that it is not my fault, because I think in great sadness I often shoulder the blame internally to some degree, which makes healing even more difficult. I can’t say for certain if Britney really was pregnant and had a miscarriage considering her mental health, but I find it to be very plausible considering my own experience. Like her, with the first baby we lost, we happily told everyone (in our case, just our family and friends, not social media) once we reached 2 months and confirmed the heartbeat, but subsequently did not share. I think that if she was pregnant, it never occurred to her that she would lose the baby, because you only learn to be cautious and emotionally guarded after going through a loss. In any case, thank you for your kindness.



It is not easy to get over a loss like this, even that early in the pregnancy we start dreaming: names, boy, girl…
And once is gone those thoughts and dreams go to because each pregnancy is individual each one has its own story
Don’t blame yourself please, see it as a fleeting visitor and treasure his memory  (had that experience twice unfortunately)


----------



## nicole0612

pukasonqo said:


> It is not easy to get over a loss like this, even that early in the pregnancy we start dreaming: names, boy, girl…
> And once is gone those thoughts and dreams go to because each pregnancy is individual each one has its own story
> Don’t blame yourself please, see it as a fleeting visitor and treasure his memory  (had that experience twice unfortunately)


Thank you for your kindness, I am so sorry that you have gone through the same pain and loss. You have a beautiful outlook, and I hope that over time I can also have the perspective to cherish the memories as well.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Donatella made the dress. I feel like they got an amateur photographer to take the pics and video. They are so unprofessional, they seem more like candids.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oops forgot the link.


----------



## prettyprincess

I’m surprised Versace made that gown, a bit underwhelming for them. Also, was that the first time Britney met Selena in person?? From her Instagram she made it seem like they had never met before. Kind of odd.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

prettyprincess said:


> I’m surprised Versace made that gown, a bit underwhelming for them. Also, was that the first time Britney met Selena in person?? From her Instagram she made it seem like they had never met before. Kind of odd.


I thought that was odd too. Was it a PR move? It’s amazing how many followers  Selena has. I don’t get it


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> She probably means Disney fairy tales, *most of the Hans Christian Andersen and Grimm brother’s lack the happy ever after*
> The deed is done, wishing her the best and hoping it is a genuine relationship for both




if it is anything - it would be one of those!  this girl is a hot mess!


----------



## pukasonqo

prettyprincess said:


> I’m surprised Versace made that gown, a bit underwhelming for them. Also, was that the first time Britney met Selena in person?? From her Instagram she made it seem like they had never met before. Kind of odd.


 D&G made the ridiculous wedding outfits for Kourtney K so Britney’s do not bother me, there is elegance in simple designs


----------



## bag-mania

prettyprincess said:


> I’m surprised Versace made that gown, a bit underwhelming for them. Also, was that the first time Britney met Selena in person?? From her Instagram she made it seem like they had never met before. Kind of odd.



I’m sure Brit was shown a number of designs. It is her third wedding. Maybe this is a rare case where she decided to be understated.


----------



## Angel1988

I hope she had some friends there too, not just celebrities, though I think it must have been difficult during the conservatorship for her to maintain her friendships.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> It was reported yesterday that Britney and Sam got married.* The only person from her family that attended was her brother.* Her own sons didn't attend either. Kfeds lawyer issued a statement that the sons didn't go because they wanted the focus of the wedding to be on Britney. And that they wish her and Sam a happy marriage. I feel like her sons didn't want to go which I didn’t really blame them. It would be boring for them also somewhat awkward to watch their mom marry someone else. Do they even know Sam? I wonder if they really spent time with him if not that can also be awkward too.




it's being reported now that even he did not show up and she walked herself down the aisle - someone posted pics of her alone so it appears to be true.


----------



## bag-mania

Did any of Sam’s family show up? They don’t seem like the kind of couple that holds onto relationships from the past. If a party full of celebrities was there it’s because that’s who they wanted there.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> I’m sure Brit was shown a number of designs. It is her third wedding. Maybe this is a rare case where she decided to be understated.


Third wedding and still with the long white gown and veil, but her kids weren't there so maybe she feels like she's starting over.


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> Third wedding and still with the long white gown and veil, but her kids weren't there so maybe she feels like she's starting over.



Could be. It’s her husband’s first wedding. Maybe he wanted her to look like a traditional bride.


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-princess said:


> it's being reported now that even he did not show up and she walked herself down the aisle - someone posted pics of her alone so it appears to be true.



I wrote it wrong he was the only one invited but he didn’t attend.



bag-mania said:


> Did any of Sam’s family show up? They don’t seem like the kind of couple that holds onto relationships from the past. If a party full of celebrities was there it’s because that’s who they wanted there.



It’s  reported he’s close with his sisters but I don’t know who they are. I’m inclined to think that they weren’t there, I feel like if they did go you’d think they’d want some pictures with them as the only family members who did attend. It’s kind of sad all we see is a Random hodgepodge of celebrities who at best casually know Britney. Ya Paris was her friend 18 years ago when she was a hot mess when Was the last time they seen each other. Madonna worked with her on the VMA’s again what 18+ years ago. Drew Barrymore not sure how they know each other, and same for Selena Gomez.


----------



## jenayb

She is unwell, and he is a predator. The way she poses for pics, the way she smiles, the content she's posted including the insane naked pics... she has all the tells of someone who unfortunately is not mentally stable and needs help. I really feel bad for her.


----------



## bag-mania

jenaywins said:


> She is unwell, and he is a predator. The way she poses for pics, the way she smiles, the content she's posted including the insane naked pics... she has all the tells of someone who unfortunately is not mentally stable and needs help. I really feel bad for her.



Nothing can be done about it. When she was under the control of others everyone demanded she be set free. So now she’s free to do exactly what she wants. If that means she marries an opportunist, posts her boobs every week on Instagram, and blows through whatever is left of her millions, that is on her.

It has been determined in court that she should be allowed to make her own decisions, even if they are bad ones.


----------



## jenayb

bag-mania said:


> Nothing can be done about it. When she was under the control of others everyone demanded she be set free. So now she’s free to do exactly what she wants. If that means she marries an opportunist, posts her boobs every week on Instagram, and blows through whatever is left of her millions, that is on her.
> 
> It has been determined in court that she should be allowed to make her own decisions, even if they are bad ones.



You are so right. And it is so sad.

it isn’t as if the “free Britney” movement was populated by mental health professionals. Just a bunch of people who had no clue.


----------



## lulu212121

I don't blame the Free Britney movement. No one should be forced to live the way she was. She wasn't even allowed to be a mother. This is all her family's fault. They are the ones who ostracized her. I feel they kept her from being able to mature properly. She needed and needs help to function in this world as an adult, not to have every area of her life controlled. Her family should have been getting her the help she needed in the beginning instead of signing contracts for her Vegas residency.


----------



## Jayne1

lulu212121 said:


> I don't blame the Free Britney movement. No one should be forced to live the way she was. She wasn't even allowed to be a mother. This is all her family's fault. They are the ones who ostracized her. I feel they kept her from being able to mature properly. She needed and needs help to function in this world as an adult, not to have every area of her life controlled. Her family should have been getting her the help she needed in the beginning instead of signing contracts for her Vegas residency.


That conservatorship saved her life. (If anyone watched her state of mind in real time, you'll remember....)

I agree with jenaywins, that she is unwell. The mostly naked photos, the twirling, the smile that doesn't go up to her eyes. But she wants to be independent and she has a right to be so.


----------



## jenayb

Jayne1 said:


> *That conservatorship saved her life. *(If anyone watched her state of mind in real time, you'll remember....)
> 
> I agree with jenaywins, that she is unwell. The mostly naked photos, the twirling, the smile that doesn't go up to her eyes. But she wants to be independent and she has a right to be so.



This.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that she’s going to make bad decisions and good ones only time will tell if marrying Sam is a bad one. It’s a interesting situation because he was essentially approved by her father and the people who basically ran her life for them to become a couple. And she ended up breaking out of her conservatorship with him. They’ve been together for 5 years now. Did her conservatorship help her yes did it need to last as long as it did is questionable.


----------



## lallybelle

That's the thing. The conservatorship surely was out bounds on several fronts. From being TOO controlling, to possibly misusing her funds for themselves. However one thing is clear, Ms. Spears absolutely has mental health issues and she should be in therapy and still have someone looking out for her. I hope this guy is a good person and truly cares for her.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> I think that she’s going to make bad decisions and good ones only time will tell if marrying Sam is a bad one. *It’s a interesting situation because he was essentially approved by her father and the people who basically ran her life for them to become a couple. *And she ended up breaking out of her conservatorship with him. They’ve been together for 5 years now. Did her conservatorship help her yes did it need to last as long as it did is questionable.




if that don't make several red flags wave!  
 could be she did not "break" anything at all with him but they put him in place because they knew it would more than likely end in her favor and this way they still have someone over her.  like someone said she is clearly not well at all.


----------



## bag-mania

lulu212121 said:


> I don't blame the Free Britney movement. No one should be forced to live the way she was. She wasn't even allowed to be a mother. This is all her family's fault. They are the ones who ostracized her. I feel they kept her from being able to mature properly. She needed and needs help to function in this world as an adult, not to have every area of her life controlled. Her family should have been getting her the help she needed in the beginning instead of signing contracts for her Vegas residency.



In many ways she matured too quickly. She was sexualized from her early teens. That wasn’t her parents forcing her to do it, you could tell she wanted to do it.

And she had a chance to be a mother and she blew it! Nobody else was responsible. Her behavior and mental state was the reason she lost custody.


----------



## lulu212121

bag-mania said:


> In many ways she matured too quickly. *She was sexualized from her early teens. That wasn’t her parents forcing her to do it, you could tell she wanted to do it.
> 
> And she had a chance to be a mother and she blew it! Nobody else was responsible. Her behavior and mental state was the reason she lost custody.*


Wow! Are you really putting the blame on a teenager?  It was her parents responsibility from the start of her career to make boundaries, but instead her mom had to get home to Jamie Lynn.

And saying "she had a chance to be a mother and blew it!" Harsh! There are many mothers who suffer from all forms of mental illness and they are still given chance after chance to keep custody of their children.


----------



## bag-mania

lulu212121 said:


> Wow! Are you really putting the blame on a teenager?  It was her parents responsibility from the start of her career to make boundaries, but instead her mom had to get home to Jamie Lynn.
> 
> And saying "she had a chance to be a mother and blew it!" Harsh! There are many mothers who suffer from all forms of mental illness and they are still given chance after chance to keep custody of their children.



She wasn’t forced into show business. She really wanted to do it and she was good at it. She had a great gift of talent and she absolutely loved performing. Sure, we can say her parents should’ve done a better job. But Brit is 40 now. At what point do you stop blaming the parents and hold the individual accountable for what she is doing today? If the answer is never because of her mental state, well then we should just admit she will always need a keeper to take care of her and handle her affairs. I hope this Sam is up to the job.

She initially lost custody when she had a mental breakdown. Don’t you remember the photos of her driving with her baby on her lap because she wouldn’t use a car seat? She put her baby in danger. What about the photos of her with a shaved head? Or the accounts of her beating on a paparazzi’s car with an umbrella? She was a mess back then and I think if it wasn’t for her meds she could easily fall back into that bad state. There was a time about 10 or so years ago where she was given more custody of her boys. But something happened and most of it was taken away again.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don’t have any answers, but the whole thing sure is sad and hard to watch.


----------



## nyshopaholic

Britney Spears and Sam Asghari ‘signed a prenup in her favor’
					

Page Six previously reported that Spears had put her attorney, Mathew Rosengart, to the task of hiring a family lawyer to prepare the agreement.




					pagesix.com


----------



## pixiejenna

It's a good sign that she has a prenup especially with it protecting her fortune.


----------



## bag-mania

I don’t think the wedding would have happened without the prenup. She still has lawyers and accountants working for her.

Today they moved into a new mansion. Guess that’s why there wasn’t an immediate honeymoon.









						Britney Spears Buys New House, Same Neighborhood As K-Fed
					

Britney Spears has bought a new home, and it's right next to one of her exes.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Kind of odd to have your wedding in your old home, one tied with many bad memories from your conservatorship. Maybe she did it because most of her stuff was already packed and the home fairly empty.


----------



## Swanky

I’m thinking privacy.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I’m happy for her that she’s finally moving away from the bad memories of  that house. Besides, her house needed a nice refresh. From her IG videos, it seemed so dated.


----------



## bisousx

*Britney Spears' father Jamie Spears wants pop star to take part in deposition over her social media statements and forthcoming memoir*



Jamie, 69, wants Britney, 40, deposed over what he calls 'unsupported claims'
Jamie's attorneys says there's 'no legal basis' to prevent Britney from testifying
Issues Jamie wants Britney to be deposed about include claims she was made to give blood; was forced into therapy; and forbidden from taking pain medication 
Britney's lawyer has denied their requests to depose her, dubbing it 'another tactic to bully, harass and intimidate' 
Jamie's legal team made the requests weeks before a July 13 court hearing 
Another ongoing issue is Jamie's request Britney's estate cover his legal fees 

Jamie's legal team said that Britney's lawyer Mathew Rosengart denied their requests to hold a deposition, and dubbed it 'another tactic to bully, harass and intimidate his daughter - his own daughter,' TMZ reported.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ars-wants-pop-star-deposition-statements.html


----------



## prettyprincess

bisousx said:


> *Britney Spears' father Jamie Spears wants pop star to take part in deposition over her social media statements and forthcoming memoir*
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie, 69, wants Britney, 40, deposed over what he calls 'unsupported claims'
> Jamie's attorneys says there's 'no legal basis' to prevent Britney from testifying
> Issues Jamie wants Britney to be deposed about include claims she was made to give blood; was forced into therapy; and forbidden from taking pain medication
> Britney's lawyer has denied their requests to depose her, dubbing it 'another tactic to bully, harass and intimidate'
> Jamie's legal team made the requests weeks before a July 13 court hearing
> Another ongoing issue is Jamie's request Britney's estate cover his legal fees
> 
> Jamie's legal team said that Britney's lawyer Mathew Rosengart denied their requests to hold a deposition, and dubbed it 'another tactic to bully, harass and intimidate his daughter - his own daughter,' TMZ reported.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ars-wants-pop-star-deposition-statements.html


I would think she’d want to be deposed to put on record exactly how/when she was abused.
Her father should be deposed as well.


----------



## bag-mania

prettyprincess said:


> I would think she’d want to be deposed to put on record exactly how/when she was abused.
> Her father should be deposed as well.



Yeah, let them both come out and say their piece. It should be televised, Johnny/Amber 2.0.


----------



## bag-mania

She’s back on Instagram posting bikini photos of herself and a barely coherent message written in fragments. She seems happy.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> She’s back on Instagram posting bikini photos of herself and a barely coherent message written in fragments. She seems happy.
> 
> View attachment 5431906


WTF?  My six year old nephew writes better than this!  It's not much of a step higher than "This is Dick.  This is Jane.  See their dog."


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> She’s back on Instagram posting bikini photos of herself and a barely coherent message written in fragments. She seems happy.
> 
> View attachment 5431906



she seems happy???   That’s not the first impression most people are getting. She seems either drunk,high,or off her meds!  



purseinsanity said:


> WTF?  My six year old nephew writes better than this!  It's not much of a step higher than "This is Dick.  This is Jane.  See their dog."



For real! she is rambling and I can’t even imagine what it must be like trying to have a conversation with her.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> she seems happy???   That’s not the first impression most people are getting. She seems either drunk,high,or off her meds!
> 
> For real! she is rambling and I can’t even imagine what it must be like trying to have a conversation with her.



She sounds the same as she always has on social media. That is the way she writes, random unrelated blurbs strung together by ellipses and emojis. If you have ever read anything coherent from her it’s sure to have been written by someone else. I agree something is wrong with her but it isn’t worse than how she’s been for years.


----------



## Jayne1

I have a new bed.  I went down my slide.  My husband made a steak.

Do her fans really care or does she have a need to talk about herself even if she has nothing interesting to say.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I have a new bed.  I went down my slide.  My husband made a steak.
> 
> Do her fans really care or does she have a need to talk about herself even if she has nothing interesting to say.




i can't imagine people waiting with baited breath for her next scintillating tweet if that is the kind of content she post!   bag-mania said she has always sounded like this.........


----------



## TC1

Her kids aren't saying "that's fetch" no kids are. I don't even think she speaks to them much. That post makes my head hurt.


----------



## jenayb

TC1 said:


> Her kids aren't saying "that's fetch" no kids are. I don't even think she speaks to them much. That post makes my head hurt.



We have three in the house and I can confirm that zero kids are saying “fetch.” 

Had Britney written “cap” or “no cap,” I’d believe it


----------



## lanasyogamama

“That’s fetch” is from the 2004 movie “Mean Girls”. Cringey!


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> “That’s fetch” is from the 2004 movie “Mean Girls”. Cringey!




wow!!!  i thought it was longer than that.  she is in a time warp.


----------



## Jayne1

What does it saw about the new hubby who lives with her drivel.  He has the ability to ignore? He thinks she's cute?  I guess it's the latter.


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> What does it saw about the new hubby who lives with her drivel.  He has the ability to ignore? He thinks she's cute?  I guess it's the latter.



He’s 13 years younger than Britney and has been with her since he was in his early 20s. I don’t think he knows any differently. Will he eventually get tired of a middle-aged woman who twirls in circles and talks like she’s never been to school? Who knows. I think he’ll hang around at least as long as her money holds out.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Jayne1 said:


> What does it saw about the new hubby who lives with her drivel.  He has the ability to ignore? He thinks she's cute?  I guess it's the latter.



He thinks the same thing we all do.....that he hit the jackpot.


----------



## bag-princess

Cavalier Girl said:


> He thinks the same thing we all do.....that he hit the jackpot.


----------



## bag-mania

So she ran out of gas on the freeway and didn’t know what to do. Lucky for her a good Samaritan gave her sanctuary in their vehicle until the police arrived to help her. It’s a shame for all the people who were late because the road had to be closed briefly to get her car off the road but this is the price y’all have to pay for Britney being free.









						Britney Spears Runs Out of Gas Late Night on Freeway, Cops Called
					

Britney Spears was faced with a scary situation as she ran out of gas in the middle of one of L.A.'s busiest highways ... and cops were called to get her to safety.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> So she ran out of gas on the freeway and didn’t know what to do. Lucky for her a good Samaritan gave her sanctuary in their vehicle until the police arrived to help her. It’s a shame for all the people who were late because the road had to be closed briefly to get her car off the road *but this is the price y’all have to pay for Britney being free.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Runs Out of Gas Late Night on Freeway, Cops Called
> 
> 
> Britney Spears was faced with a scary situation as she ran out of gas in the middle of one of L.A.'s busiest highways ... and cops were called to get her to safety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com




this is what the fans wanted. Yes She is making her own choices and we see how well it’s going. She has the mentality of a child. SMH


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> this is what the fans wanted. Yes She is making her own choices and we see how well it’s going. She has the mentality of a child. SMH



I know and it’s sad, but this is who she is. A 40-year-old woman who accidentally locked herself in the bathroom and couldn’t get out and who didn’t know what to do when she ran out of gas. I couldn’t believe the people posting months ago that they were soooo happy she had her freedom because now she could have a baby! It’s like they don’t give a crap about the  welfare of the baby as long as Britney can do whatever she pleases. This is the same woman who has had multiple animal neglect charges filed against her because her dogs were in atrocious condition and she never noticed, but sure, a baby would be much easier to care for.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> I know and it’s sad, but this is who she is. *A 40-year-old woman who accidentally locked herself in the bathroom and couldn’t get ou*t and who didn’t know what to do when she ran out of gas. I couldn’t believe the people posting months ago that they were soooo happy she had her freedom because now she could have a baby! It’s like they don’t give a crap about the  welfare of the baby as long as Britney can do whatever she pleases. This is the same woman who has had multiple animal neglect charges filed against her because her dogs were in atrocious condition and she never noticed, but sure, a baby would be much easier to care for.




i don't remember this    was it recently???


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm going to hate watching her self-destruct, but don't have much doubt that's what's going to happen.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> i don't remember this    was it recently???



It was about a year ago. From TMZ:









						Britney Spears Says She Locked Herself in Bathroom
					

Britney Spears says she locked herself in her own bathroom.




					amp.tmz.com


----------



## bag-princess

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm going to hate watching her self-destruct, but don't have much doubt that's what's going to happen.



you don't need a magic 8-ball to tell you that!  




bag-mania said:


> It was about a year ago. From TMZ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Says She Locked Herself in Bathroom
> 
> 
> Britney Spears says she locked herself in her own bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.tmz.com




thanks! i really have to wonder about sam and what he honestly sees in her behavior.


----------



## Jayne1

The new hubby signed up to be her caretaker.  It was his responsibly to make sure there is gas in all her cars.


----------



## scarlet555

Sam’s busy with the gym and his acting class… don’t have no time to babysit, he’s already ‘in da club’.


----------



## pukasonqo

Britney Spears dons skimpy ensembles as she shows dance moves
					

Britney Spears showed a few of her moves to her nearly 42 million followers with a video that was shared to her Instagram account on Thursday. She alternated between a trio of outfits.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG Britney is back Ishes. She worked with Elton John on a new rendition of tiny dancer! I'm excited to hear it.









						Britney Spears and Elton John Record New Rendition of 'Tiny Dancer'
					

Britney Spears is officially back in the studio, linking up with Elton John for a remake of one of his greatest hits ... TMZ has confirmed.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## pukasonqo

pixiejenna said:


> OMG Britney is back Ishes. She worked with Elton John on a new rendition of tiny dancer! I'm excited to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears and Elton John Record New Rendition of 'Tiny Dancer'
> 
> 
> Britney Spears is officially back in the studio, linking up with Elton John for a remake of one of his greatest hits ... TMZ has confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



How many times can he recycle Tiny Dancer?


----------



## bag-mania

pukasonqo said:


> How many times can he recycle Tiny Dancer?


Sadly Elton has lost his ability to sing. Heard him a few years back and he sounded terrible. He needs to get others to sing his music to keep earning money these days.


----------



## A1aGypsy

bag-mania said:


> Sadly Elton has lost his ability to sing. Heard him a few years back and he sounded terrible. He needs to get others to sing his music to keep earning money these days.


If her recent IG videos are any evidence, he’s missing the boat asking Brit Brit to sing if he wants to find someone to carry the song…

And I think Elton is pretty ok in the money dept.


----------



## bag-mania

A1aGypsy said:


> If her recent IG videos are any evidence, he’s missing the boat asking Brit Brit to sing if he wants to find someone to carry the song…
> 
> And I think Elton is pretty ok in the money dept.


True, Elton has a lot of money but he spends a lot as well. The private jets don’t pay for themselves. Besides, don’t rich people always want a little more?   

I hope she’s only singing and there isn’t an accompanying video of Brit swaying and spinning in a circle to it. That would just be sad.


----------



## pixiejenna

pukasonqo said:


> How many times can he recycle Tiny Dancer?


As many times as he wants to, he needs a way to stay relevant.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I just went to an Elton concert a couple weeks ago and he sounded pretty amazing still.


----------



## prettyprincess

Sam Asghari, Britney Spears Attack Kevin Federline For Saying Sons Avoid Her
					

Britney Spears and Sam Asghari went on the attack after Kevin Federline, the father of her 2 children, did an interview saying the 2 teens are avoiding their mom.




					www.tmz.com
				





Idk why everyone is attacking Kevin, it’s no surprise that her sons are embarrassed by her nudes.


----------



## bag-princess

prettyprincess said:


> Sam Asghari, Britney Spears Attack Kevin Federline For Saying Sons Avoid Her
> 
> 
> Britney Spears and Sam Asghari went on the attack after Kevin Federline, the father of her 2 children, did an interview saying the 2 teens are avoiding their mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk why everyone is attacking Kevin, it’s no surprise that her sons are embarrassed by her nudes.




especially teen boys!


----------



## prettyprincess

bag-princess said:


> especially teen boys!


She and Sam trying to justify it by saying other celebs post more explicitly than she does, is so gross. The mental and emotional well-being of your sons should be more important than the attention you get from Instagram.


----------



## bag-mania

Sam needs to stay the hell out of it. Maybe he’s trying to stick up for his wife but the situation between the exes is messy enough without him putting in his two cents. He sounds like an enabler, which may be the appeal he has to Brit (besides being her caretaker and boy toy).









						Kevin Federline's Attorney Says Britney Spears' Kids Support Jamie
					

The war of words between Britney Spears and ex-husband Kevin Federline is raging on ... and now his attorney says their teenage boys are backing Jamie Spears.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## prettyprincess

bag-mania said:


> Sam needs to stay the hell out of it. Maybe he’s trying to stick up for his wife but the situation between the exes is messy enough without him putting in his two cents. He sounds like an enabler, which may be the appeal he has to Brit (besides being her caretaker and boy toy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Federline's Attorney Says Britney Spears' Kids Support Jamie
> 
> 
> The war of words between Britney Spears and ex-husband Kevin Federline is raging on ... and now his attorney says their teenage boys are backing Jamie Spears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


His latest post is so cringey, and in fact, buttresses Kevin’s point. Teenagers do get embarrassed by their parents so why compound their embarrassment by posting nudes.
It seems like she wants to stick it to her parents with those pics, but what it’s actually doing is negatively affecting her boys. She’s a mess.


----------



## purseinsanity

prettyprincess said:


> Sam Asghari, Britney Spears Attack Kevin Federline For Saying Sons Avoid Her
> 
> 
> Britney Spears and Sam Asghari went on the attack after Kevin Federline, the father of her 2 children, did an interview saying the 2 teens are avoiding their mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk why everyone is attacking Kevin, it’s no surprise that her sons are embarrassed by her nudes.


Say what you want about Kevin, but I'll give him props for at least seeming like he's a good dad to his kids.  
It's interesting he seems fine with Jamie.  I don't know all the details about the conservatorship (too exhausting and I didn't care), but I really think her father saved her life.  She seems to be spiraling slowly out of control again.  All the sugars that were quickly berating the father have no clue what goes on behind closed doors.


----------



## bag-mania

purseinsanity said:


> Say what you want about Kevin, but I'll give him props for at least seeming like he's a good dad to his kids.
> It's interesting he seems fine with Jamie.  I don't know all the details about the conservatorship (too exhausting and I didn't care), but I really think her father saved her life.  She seems to be spiraling slowly out of control again.  All the sugars that were quickly berating the father have no clue what goes on behind closed doors.


That is what is so difficult in situations involving mental illness and/or addition. When it involves a celebrity, everyone always asks why the family isn't helping. Yet when they do, they get slammed for not doing it in a way the public approves of.

Mental illness never gets cured, it can only be managed. Britney comes across as someone who is irresponsible and forgetful. It's even harder to get someone like that to take their meds properly. New hubby has his work cut out for him.


----------



## TC1

It's interesting that Kevin gets blasted for "not working" and "living off her" when he has had full custody and raised the kids. There are plenty of women who have stayed home and received financial support.


----------



## LittleStar88

If I get secondhand embarrassment from her posting the photos she does... I can imagine how terribly mortified her kids must feel.


----------



## bag-princess

LittleStar88 said:


> If I get secondhand embarrassment from her posting the photos she does... I can imagine how terribly mortified her kids must feel.




i can only imagine what those boys have to put up with because of it!  i am sure it doesn't come close to how truly awful it is for them.


----------



## purseinsanity

LittleStar88 said:


> If I get secondhand embarrassment from her posting the photos she does... I can imagine how terribly mortified her kids must feel.


100%!
She's not only naked in her pictures, but with her smeared eye liner and tangled extensions, she always looks strung out.  She's a mess.


----------



## bag-mania

KFed posted a video her sons took of their mom 4 years ago. It is not flattering.









						Kevin Federline Posts Videos of Britney Spears Arguing with Sons
					

Kevin Federline posts videos of Britney Spears arguing with her two sons.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Those poor kids


----------



## prettyprincess

bag-mania said:


> KFed posted a video her sons took of their mom 4 years ago. It is not flattering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Federline Posts Videos of Britney Spears Arguing with Sons
> 
> 
> Kevin Federline posts videos of Britney Spears arguing with her two sons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Unless she was abusing them, I feel like the videos were unnecessary. And why are her children secretly recording her?? So odd. 
I wonder if this is Kfeds way of firing a warning shot. When Britney and her sister were fighting she backed off as soon as her sister threatened to release “the truth.”


----------



## Angel1988

I don't understand how anyone can side with Kevin after he released these videos, where unlike what he's suggesting, Britney to me seems to just be parenting her kids.

I also find it somewhat rude to suggest that Sam is only interested in her money. It makes it seem like Britney doesn't have any qualities to make a man genuinely fall in love with her. And there's just no way we can know what's true or not.


----------



## pixiejenna

Nothing in those videos seem bad. Just parenting pre-teens who don’t want to listen to their mom is all I see. Walking around barefoot in public comes from their mom lol, we remember those gas station trips girl. But walking around Alaska barefoot in the cold not so bright. The part that’s disturbing is that her sons feel like recording what seems very mundane conversations as some sort of blackmail towards their mom. I wouldn’t be surprised if her sons also abuse her to be honest. Releasing these videos is bullying which is abuse. I also don’t know why Kfed would accuse Sam of only being with Britney for her money like he was with Britney for more noble reasons. Maybe Kfed is bitter that his money train will end as soon as Jayden turns 18. He;s only got 3 more years of child support rolling in, he’s still got two more kids to support. I sincerely hope whatever trusts in place for her kids are not something that they can access when they hit 18 because they will blow though that fast. I hope that they have some safeguards in place to prevent it.


----------



## bag-mania

This is getting ugly. The lawyers from both sides are involved.









						Britney Spears' Lawyer Rips Kevin Federline As Feud Over Kids Escalates
					

Britney Spears' lawyer is ripping Kevin Federline for posting videos of her arguing with their children.




					www.tmz.com
				












						Britney's Kids Angry at Her, Haven't Seen Her in 5 Months, Says Federline Lawyer
					

Britney Spears' kids haven't seen their mom in 5 months ... a decision they've allegedly made on their own.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## prettyprincess

pixiejenna said:


> Nothing in those videos seem bad. Just parenting pre-teens who don’t want to listen to their mom is all I see. Walking around barefoot in public comes from their mom lol, we remember those gas station trips girl. But walking around Alaska barefoot in the cold not so bright. The part that’s disturbing is that her sons feel like recording what seems very mundane conversations as some sort of blackmail towards their mom. I wouldn’t be surprised if her sons also abuse her to be honest. Releasing these videos is bullying which is abuse. I also don’t know why Kfed would accuse Sam of only being with Britney for her money like he was with Britney for more noble reasons. Maybe Kfed is bitter that his money train will end as soon as Jayden turns 18. He;s only got 3 more years of child support rolling in, he’s still got two more kids to support. I sincerely hope whatever trusts in place for her kids are not something that they can access when they hit 18 because they will blow though that fast. I hope that they have some safeguards in place to prevent it.


In some states child support continues until college is completed, up to 23.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I thought the videos were pretty bad and made her seem very unwell.


----------



## Jayne1

Angel1988 said:


> I also find it somewhat rude to suggest that Sam is only interested in her money. It makes it seem like Britney doesn't have any qualities to make a man genuinely fall in love with her.


Imagine Britney, with all her mental health disorders and not famous or rich.  Just a cute woman with kids she never sees, working as a cashier at the supermarket, living in a one bedroom flat with her neglected pet dog and taking the bus to work. Do you think Sam would genuinely fall in love with her?  

Maybe he would, maybe they are soulmates.


----------



## megs0927

Pretty sure Jamie facilitated Sam and Britney “meeting” and their “relationship”. My heart aches for Brit but she needs someone who isn’t an enabler. 
Her kids are getting older and imo K-fed has done better than most would have in that situation. I’m sure he’s tired of putting up with the charade now that their boys can see what is really happening. This is all going to get worse before it gets better. It’s all really sad.


----------



## prettyprincess

lanasyogamama said:


> I thought the videos were pretty bad and made her seem very unwell.


The part about the lotion was a bit weird, but maybe he had sunburn?


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think that two teenagers being annoyed by their mom and talking back to her is quite normal.  I think that teenagers secretly recording their mother to show how they fight is also quite normal.  The part of those videos that I find concerning is the way Britney is so focused on herself and yells at them about how they impact her.  That's wrong on several counts.  They don't exist for her well being - it's the other way around.  It shows Britney's level of narcissism, and her inability to see things from their perspective or feel a need to truly protect them. She's trying to control them - perhaps because that's what she knew as a kid. But her narcissism is on full display.


----------



## bag-mania

megs0927 said:


> *Pretty sure Jamie facilitated Sam and Britney “meeting” and their “relationship”. *My heart aches for Brit but she needs someone who isn’t an enabler.
> Her kids are getting older and imo K-fed has done better than most would have in that situation. I’m sure he’s tired of putting up with the charade now that their boys can see what is really happening. This is all going to get worse before it gets better. It’s all really sad.


No, Britney picked Sam's photo out a group of male models to be in her Slumber Party video. They got along well on the set and he gave her his phone number. She called him a few months later and quickly became involved. Britney can make her bad decisions in men all by herself.


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> I think that two teenagers being annoyed by their mom and talking back to her is quite normal.  I think that teenagers secretly recording their mother to show how they fight is also quite normal.  The part of those videos that I find concerning is the way Britney is so focused on herself and yells at them about how they impact her.  That's wrong on several counts.  They don't exist for her well being - it's the other way around.  It shows Britney's level of narcissism, and her inability to see things from their perspective or feel a need to truly protect them. She's trying to control them - perhaps because that's what she knew as a kid. But her narcissism is on full display.


I thought it odd she said " I am a woman and you need to respect me" instead of "I am your 'mother'"-
teens being teens was completely normal to me otherwise.


----------



## Jayne1

I just heard her new single with Elton John and quite frankly, it could have been anyone singing. That's how manufactured and manipulated their voices were. It's all production. 

My pet peeve has always been singers who can't sing getting accolades and mass love for talent they don't have. Apologies to Brit fans...


----------



## bag-princess

I just heard her new single with Elton John and quite frankly, it could have been anyone singing. That's how manufactured and manipulated their voices were. It's all production.


Jayne1 said:


> My pet peeve has always been singers who can't sing getting accolades and mass love for talent they don't have. *Apologies to Brit fans...*




well those are the only people i have seen calling it a hit and saying how wonderful she sounds.


----------



## scarlet555

Jayne1 said:


> I just heard her new single with Elton John and quite frankly, it could have been anyone singing. That's how manufactured and manipulated their voices were. It's all production.
> 
> My pet peeve has always been singers who can't sing getting accolades and mass love for talent they don't have. Apologies to Brit fans...


I honestly couldn’t tell if anyone was singing… it seemed so Auto tune …. Just music playing


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Did she deactivate her IG?


----------



## bag-mania

I thought it was bad. Elton John wants to rework old hits into new songs with more current artists, but this one was a fail. I’d much rather hear his 50-year-old recording of Tiny Dancer. Does anyone here like it?


----------



## Sferics

bag-mania said:


> KFed posted a video her sons took of their mom 4 years ago. It is not flattering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Federline Posts Videos of Britney Spears Arguing with Sons
> 
> 
> Kevin Federline posts videos of Britney Spears arguing with her two sons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


So that is her real voice and manner of speaking. Oooookay.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I wanted to love the song but I could barely hear Britney's voice. The Elton John/Dua Lipa song from last year was so much better.


----------



## pixiejenna

The new song was such a disappointment. It's so auto tuned you can barely understand it.


----------



## bag-mania

Britney celebrated the new song in the only way she knows how, with a nude photo of herself.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Britney celebrated the new song in the only way she knows how, with a nude photo of herself.
> 
> View attachment 5598730



of course she did. to take the attention off the song and how awful it is.


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> of course she did. to take the attention off the song and how awful it is.


Funny, how that slat behind her bends^^

I hoped for her, and I was happy that she was getting free from everything, but she's starting to get on my nerves - those pics are so tasteless. But she always was in some ways.
I don't like her sons' videos either.

I hope the autotune-trend is over soon...I can't tell how much I hate it.
In this case in addition, it sounds like someone had a dental treatment with local anesthesia, so they can't move their mouth properly.
Btw: What a generic crap.


----------



## Roie55

If you have tiktok go to Joshua Pingley's account (@yourbestfriendjoshua), Brittney recorded a bunch of youtube audio which are now private, but Joshua has it in 8 videos. It's the first real open tell-all I have heard. It's heartbreaking, she was held in a grip hold for so long. She's not suffering from multiple mental health issues, she's recovering from being drugged and gaslighted by her family and doctors and lawyers for so many years. Imagine being in a cult where you're the only person being controlled who doesn't know what's going on. They brainwashed her kids which will take forever for her to get through to them. I cant believe she went through this,


----------



## LittleStar88

I really wanted to like the song but it turned out to be disappointing. Sounds like the ghost of Britney haunting the song versus her actually singing anything.


----------



## scarlet555

regarding her audio:  I hear sadness in her voice, it sounds like she went through a horrible time, and suffered tremendously from it.  her robotic dancing-she was able to explain her lack of motivation and what not, I hope to see her dance again... 

question: so she was completely fine and swat just came in and took her?  I'd be pissed too. I can think of a couple scenario where it can happen like this, I watch a lot of conspiracy TV and movies... and it can happen to anyone... but also, a lot of people with mental health issues that are forced into treatment also believe they have no issues or problems... how do we differentiate or know when someone is telling the truth. 

is she better?  was she sick to begin with? 

and that music she released...  is 'out of this world'-that's not a compliment. 

serious still worried about her...


----------



## RueMonge

bag-mania said:


> I thought it was bad. Elton John wants to rework old hits into new songs with more current artists, but this one was a fail. I’d much rather hear his 50-year-old recording of Tiny Dancer. Does anyone here like it?


Love me some early Elton John.


----------



## Jayne1

Roie55 said:


> She's not suffering from multiple mental health issues, she's recovering from being drugged and gaslighted by her family and doctors and lawyers for so many years. Imagine being in a cult where you're the only person being controlled who doesn't know what's going on.


It is well documented she has bipolar disorder and went through some scary times. We watched it unfold live on our screens. I doubt she'd be alive it weren't for the conservatorship.

She wanted out, she's free to live as she pleases, so good for her.  But there was a time it was needed.


----------



## buzzytoes

bag-mania said:


> Britney celebrated the new song in the only way she knows how, with a nude photo of herself.
> 
> View attachment 5598730


The way she never looks happy in these photos always leaves me wondering if she was sexually abused as a kid and thinks that this behavior is what she is "supposed" to be doing to please people. She never looks happy, or teasing, or "seductive" or anything, just dead behind the eyes.


----------



## bag-mania

buzzytoes said:


> The way she never looks happy in these photos always leaves me wondering if she was sexually abused as a kid and thinks that this behavior is what she is "supposed" to be doing to please people. She never looks happy, or teasing, or "seductive" or anything, just dead behind the eyes.


From the time she was a teen she used her sexuality to attain stardom. It is a large part of her identity, her brand if you will. I think that is why it is her default move when she interacts on social media.


----------



## pixiejenna

I wouldn’t be surprised if she was sexually abused growing up the way she did. Jamie Lynn got knocked up by that producer from the show she was on. Britney has dead eyes a lot like the Kardashian’s do. She has absolutely grew up with her body treated as a commodity. With her sexuality as a large part of her public identity aging will be exceptionally hard for her. I think a big part let lack of personality is Stockholm syndrome. She grew up preforming to support her family and had the weight of that is heavy on anyone but especially on a child. She learned to mold herself into whatever she’s told too, to make others happy. She never had the chance to find out what makes her happy. 

I listened to a clip of her interview, it was sad to listen too. I’m the end there’s 3 sides to every story, your side, my side, and the truth. She is telling her side as she remembers it. While I don’t want to discredit her side but we saw her breakdowns in public, multiple times. She was diagnosed as bipolar, and she was on drugs. While I don’t doubt for one minute that she was very strongly controlled/monitored for the majority of her life. Beyond anything that could be considered as reasonable. She was financially abused by her family for her whole life as well.


----------



## bag-mania

Britney’s kids are getting old enough to talk about what she is like.









						Britney Spears Saddened Son Jayden Says She Favored Him, Ignored Preston
					

Britney Spears reacted with sadness and anger late Thursday night, saying she's disappointed Jayden is now talking publicly about his mom's challenges as a mother.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Britney’s kids are getting old enough to talk about what she is like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Saddened Son Jayden Says She Favored Him, Ignored Preston
> 
> 
> Britney Spears reacted with sadness and anger late Thursday night, saying she's disappointed Jayden is now talking publicly about his mom's challenges as a mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com




so she is going to make it seem like he is not smart enough to know what he is talking about!  wow!  she is a piece of work.   she might need to read a book or two herself!


----------



## Jayne1

Why not just get together with the boys and discuss this in person.  Privately. Now that's she's free and all.


----------



## Sferics

What a tragedy. 
If she goes on like this, the tide of option is turning.


----------



## pixiejenna

The whole thing is sad. I think that Kfed is the one prompting the boys suddenly talking to the press. They’ve for the most part have been pretty under the radar. The reality is that neither of the boys know their mom well due to the extreme conservatorship and Kevin gaining sole custody of them at a young age. As much as Kfed wants to play the BS role of “I didn’t have time to deal with Britney I had to take care of the boys” is complete BS. Britney was 100% alienated from her children, this is abuse. Abuse he himself played a role in. He could have played a active role in her conservatorship but it was in his best interests not too. He also had no problems living off of Britney’s money and supporting his whole family off of her money. 

I wish that her kids would actually get together with her for a talk IRL instead of talking to her though the media. The same media that made her life hell for years, talk about traumatizing. I wouldn’t be surprised if the boys were embarrassed by her nude pictures. They have every right to be no one wants to see their mom like that. But having your mom be a public figure makes it even more embarrassing because “everyone” will see them vs a average persons mom doing the same thing. They are entitled to their feelings. The fact that they don’t seem to have any interest even talking to their mom makes me believe that Kfed is continuing alienating them from her and he’s weaponizing her own kids against her.

If he cares so much about their well being why isn’t he working to foster and build a relationship with their mom? Instead he’s talking to the media. He’s also talking fondly of Jamie now, I guess he also forgot that grandpa Jamie also abused his own child to the point he got a restraining order against him. In the end of the day the kids are still minors who should be protected from the media not tossed to the media for personal gain.


----------



## Angel1988

An audio recording Britney did a couple of days ago explaining the conservatorship.
She sounds like a completely different person than what you would gather of her instagram tales and writings.

She's 's actually well spoken and sounds so much more genuine than K-Fed and isn't even interested in making money of it.
I honestly can't think of any other celeb who wouldn't accept a paycheck for telling such intimate details about their private life...

My heart breaks for her...

I feel like people perceive Britney as mentally ill just because she's not interested in photoshopping herself to death like say the Kardashians do and thus often looks a little dishevelled, but the way she expresses herself in instagram is really not much different than your average celeb, except that she doesn't do any sponsored things.

The problem to me isn't nude (or semi nude) or whatever pics, it's the fact that her kids have been turned against her, and that's the only reason they have a problem with them. No other celeb's kids complain about their famous mothers and some post much worse stuff than Britney, and they're definitely not being called mentally ill for it...


----------



## Annawakes

^^ I listened to this whole thing and it was heartbreaking.  I hope she continues to pray and find strength to continue fighting these struggles her family seems to keep throwing at her (now her sons…).  I hope she finds herself.  I think all of those weird pictures of herself are her trying to figure out who she is; she has years of growing up to do because she’s been stunted.  I wish the best for her.


----------



## uhpharm01

Annawakes said:


> ^^ I listened to this whole thing and it was heartbreaking.  I hope she continues to pray and find strength to continue fighting these struggles her family seems to keep throwing at her (now her sons…).  I hope she finds herself.  I think all of those weird pictures of herself are her trying to figure out who she is; she has years of growing up to do because she’s been stunted.  I wish the best for her.


I think that is Kevin's doing. imo.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I find all of it heartbreaking. I am sure she believes her version of events is the truth. I am not so sure...she seems to be forgetting or glossing over incidents that caused valid questions and concerns about her mental health. I feel terrible for her and her children and anyone who truly cares about her. None of this is easy or uncomplicated.


----------



## bag-mania

Here she’s publicly airing her problems with her kid again. 









						Britney Spears Rips Son Jayden, Says He's Mad He Won't Get Anymore Money Soon
					

Britney Spears is calling out her son Jayden James ... accusing him of undermining her and wondering if he's pissed the gravy train is about to run dry.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Angel1988

Jayne1 said:


> Why not just get together with the boys and discuss this in person.  Privately. Now that's she's free and all.



They probably don't want to see her or respond to her, so I don't think it's that easy...


----------



## LibbyRuth

bag-mania said:


> Here she’s publicly airing her problems with her kid again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Rips Son Jayden, Says He's Mad He Won't Get Anymore Money Soon
> 
> 
> Britney Spears is calling out her son Jayden James ... accusing him of undermining her and wondering if he's pissed the gravy train is about to run dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



Here's the answer to the question of why KFed is letting the boys respond publicly.  Britney is the one who took it public.  Anyone who points the finger to Kevin while ignoring that fact is missing the plot.  Kevin Federline, along with other members of the Spears family, kept quiet on this stuff for a long long time.  People who claimed to care about Britney who don't know her and based their "care" on admiration for a celebrity that they thought was the same as knowing or caring, blasted them and tore them apart and they kept quiet.  Now after years of either gossip or lies (no way to know which it is) being thrown around about them, Kevin has had enough and allowed a blip, and that's somehow horrible?  Yes, it should all be dealt with privately.  But I don't think anyone who points fingers at Kevin without questioning Britney's hand in all of this is looking at it with the least bit of logic.


----------



## scarlet555

bag-mania said:


> Here she’s publicly airing her problems with her kid again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Rips Son Jayden, Says He's Mad He Won't Get Anymore Money Soon
> 
> 
> Britney Spears is calling out her son Jayden James ... accusing him of undermining her and wondering if he's pissed the gravy train is about to run dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


wow, why this?  This makes me wonder if Britney has NO ONE to talk to.  I hope her kids are getting professional mental  help after this...


----------



## Traminer

And I thought  that all had changed for the better  now!
So was I mistaken?


----------



## bag-mania

She’s all over the place again. This time taking to social media to claim that “a part of her has died” even as she bashed her son about wanting money last week. At one point she says she had 70% custody of the boys but that isn’t true. The most she ever had was 50% custody but she couldn’t keep it. Either she’s mentally ill and doesn’t remember or she’s lying or both.









						Britney Spears Says Estrangement From Sons Feels Like 'A Part of Me Has Died'
					

Britney Spears seems agitated/remorseful/hurt over the estrangement of her 2 sons, and is blaming it on Kevin Federline doing a TV interview.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## scarlet555

bag-mania said:


> She’s all over the place again. This time taking to social media to claim that “a part of her has died” even as she bashed her son about wanting money last week. At one point she says she had 70% custody of the boys but that isn’t true. The most she ever had was 50% custody but she couldn’t keep it. Either she’s mentally ill and doesn’t remember or she’s lying or both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Says Estrangement From Sons Feels Like 'A Part of Me Has Died'
> 
> 
> Britney Spears seems agitated/remorseful/hurt over the estrangement of her 2 sons, and is blaming it on Kevin Federline doing a TV interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Wow, Britney having the need to always turn on the social media speakers to voice nonsense... that can‘t be the mind of a sane person.


----------



## scarlet555

Britney Spears Says She'll 'Probably Never Perform Again': I'm 'Pretty Traumatized'
					

The singer reflects on the lack of control she had over her career during her 13-year conservatorship in a lengthy Instagram post




					www.rollingstone.com
				




Isn't this what her old manager had said?  That she would not perform again?

I suppose she can continue to release albums, but money is made from performances I thought... concerts what not...
maybe she doesn't need money anymore?
She's married, he can take care of her.  She's got enough saved up.

But honestly,
besides endorsing in a therapist of your choice,
how long you going to blame your parents/the conservatorship for? all those people are out of your life already...


----------



## lanasyogamama

It’s so awful watching them fight in the public eye.


----------



## bag-mania

scarlet555 said:


> Isn't this what her old manager had said?  That she would not perform again?
> 
> I suppose she can continue to release albums, but money is made from performances I thought... concerts what not...
> maybe she doesn't need money anymore?
> She's married, he can take care of her.  She's got enough saved up.
> 
> But honestly,
> besides endorsing in a therapist of your choice,
> how long you going to blame your parents/the conservatorship for? all those people are out of your life already...


She could wait until she has blown through her fortune and then announce a comeback tour.

Seriously though, if she lacks the motivation to create then nothing new is going to happen. When someone like Elton came along and took care of  everything and all she needed to do was show up and warble the tune that he gave her, that much she can handle.


----------



## TC1

I don't think we could ever expect Sam to take care of her..he only seems to worry about taking himself to the gym


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> I don't think we could ever expect Sam to take care of her..he only seems to worry about taking himself to the gym


He’ll stick around for awhile. It beats working.


----------



## scarlet555

Britney being around the instagram all day and now body shaming others.  Just because you suffered doesn’t mean you can fat shame others, and say anything you want… She’s become so salty and bitter, not used to seeing her threatening to cut off her kids financially and making fun of others.


----------



## LavenderIce

Her social media skills are stuck in the 00's while navigating a 2022 internet. She has had trauma and needs to heal. She may feel that her posts are therapeutic, but they're hurtful and not doing her any good.


----------



## Swanky

Do people love watching a trainwreck so bad that they follow her? I don't understand.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Swanky said:


> Do people love watching a trainwreck so bad that they follow her? I don't understand.


This.  I really cant even look.  Its tragic.


----------



## scarlet555

Swanky said:


> Do people love watching a trainwreck so bad that they follow her? I don't understand.


It's a gossip thread... trainwreck central... don't try to understand... lol


----------



## Swanky

scarlet555 said:


> It's a gossip thread... trainwreck central... don't try to understand... lol


lol!! I get that, I mean following her (or other trainwrecks) on IG


----------



## Sferics

Swanky said:


> Do people love watching a trainwreck so bad that they follow her? I don't understand.


Ever seen Eugenia Cooney? Most people follow her to see her die.
Mankind sucks.


@scarlet555 she is fat shaming people now? Oh dear  Where and how did that happen?


----------



## bag-mania

Sferics said:


> @scarlet555 she is fat shaming people now? Oh dear  *Where and how did that happen?*


Here it is. She doesn’t have a shred of tact or good sense.









						Britney Spears Slammed for Fat Shaming Christina Aguilera's Dancers
					

"I mean if I had Christina Aguilera's dancers I would have looked extremely small... I mean why not talk about it ??" Spears wrote in the Instagram post.



					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Sferics

bag-mania said:


> Here it is. She doesn’t have a shred of tact or good sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Slammed for Fat Shaming Christina Aguilera's Dancers
> 
> 
> "I mean if I had Christina Aguilera's dancers I would have looked extremely small... I mean why not talk about it ??" Spears wrote in the Instagram post.
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


No words


----------



## scarlet555

from her instagram and the link









						Britney Spears makes offensive statement about Christina Aguilera's backing dancers
					

The 'Toxic' singer claimed she would have felt more confident on stage if she had been able to surround herself with "fat" backing dancers.




					www.yahoo.com
				




britneyspears
Verified​I wish I could have chosen the nannies for my children … my dancers … I mean if I had Christina Aguilera’s dancers I would have looked extremely small … I mean why not talk about it ?? Don’t you think my confidence would have been a bit better if I could choose where I lived, ate, whom I called on the phone, dated and who was on stage with me !!! It’s hard sometimes now I see how much of my womanhood was stripped away at that time and every person sat back and didn’t say a thing !!! Anyways … I will be here talking bout things people NEVER talked about  !!!


----------



## TC1

She needs to stop talking, period. Let alone "things people never talked about"


----------



## Jayne1

scarlet555 said:


> Britney being around the instagram all day and now body shaming others.  Just because you suffered doesn’t mean you can fat shame others, and say anything you want… She’s become so salty and bitter, not used to seeing her threatening to cut off her kids financially and making fun of others.


She was probably always like this but wasn't allowed to show us.


----------



## Swanky

She could've EASILYYYYYY made that point without body shaming.


----------



## bag-mania

Britney lost a follower.









						Christina Aguilera unfollows Britney Spears after body-shaming post
					

The social media snub came shortly after Spears wrote on Instagram, “If I had Christina Aguilera’s dancers I would have looked extremely small.”




					pagesix.com


----------



## bag-mania

Yesterday she taped a video of herself doing one of her favorite activities, twirling around in circles. When out of nowhere she starts crying. She then took the Instagram to reassure everyone that she’s just fine. Not sure who is naïve enough to believe that.

Brit said, "It’s been a while since I’ve cried on camera !!! It’s not a breakdown *******s, it’s a release that I’ve needed for a very long time now !!! Spiritual experience for sure !!! I think I need to do that way more  !!! Psss… bawling."









						Britney Spears Cries On Camera During Dance Routine
					

Britney Spears isn't afraid to shed a few tears ... even while she's on camera -- but she insists this cry session isn't about being sad, it's more of a catharsis.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## TC1

Okay, you need a good cry. Do you need to post about it?


----------



## prettyprincess

bag-mania said:


> Yesterday she taped a video of herself doing one of her favorite activities, twirling around in circles. When out of nowhere she starts crying. She then took the Instagram to reassure everyone that she’s just fine. Not sure who is naïve enough to believe that.
> 
> Brit said, "It’s been a while since I’ve cried on camera !!! It’s not a breakdown *******s, it’s a release that I’ve needed for a very long time now !!! Spiritual experience for sure !!! I think I need to do that way more  !!! Psss… bawling."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Cries On Camera During Dance Routine
> 
> 
> Britney Spears isn't afraid to shed a few tears ... even while she's on camera -- but she insists this cry session isn't about being sad, it's more of a catharsis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I felt for her when she started crying. It must be incredibly painful to be estranged from your entire family. 
I really hope she has a solid support system, other than her Instagram followers/fans.


----------



## scarlet555

TC1 said:


> Okay, you need a good cry. Do you need to post about it?


No,
but she needs the sympathy after the fat shaming fiasco and hopefully they will forget she ever fat shamed anyone or.


----------



## scarlet555

bag-mania said:


> Yesterday she taped a video of herself doing one of her favorite activities, twirling around in circles. When out of nowhere she starts crying. She then took the Instagram to reassure everyone that she’s just fine. *Not sure who is naïve enough to believe that.*
> 
> Brit said, "It’s been a while since I’ve cried on camera !!! It’s not a breakdown *******s, it’s a release that I’ve needed for a very long time now !!! Spiritual experience for sure !!! I think I need to do that way more  !!! Psss… bawling."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Cries On Camera During Dance Routine
> 
> 
> Britney Spears isn't afraid to shed a few tears ... even while she's on camera -- but she insists this cry session isn't about being sad, it's more of a catharsis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Lots of people... people will feel sorry for her... 
but then, for how long ?


----------



## bag-mania

prettyprincess said:


> I felt for her when she started crying. It must be incredibly painful to be estranged from your entire family.
> *I really hope she has a solid support system, *other than her Instagram followers/fans.


Honestly, it seems like she has Sam and that’s it. Look at what her wedding was like, just a bunch of other celebrities having a good time at a party. She has a lot of staff who look out for her needs and interests, but that isn’t the same as having friends. Maybe she does have friends but going by her behavior I doubt she listens to them.


----------



## Jayne1

I always start to giggle a bit when she does that same twirl again and again.

I wonder if having so many fans idolizing her for no reason other than being a young, hyper-sexualized and very cute lip-syncer back in the day is not really beneficial for her mental health. They are very vocal and support her no matter what.  Is that healthy?


----------



## starrysky7

Jayne1 said:


> I always start to giggle a bit when she does that same twirl again and again.
> 
> I wonder if having so many fans idolizing her for no reason other than being a young, hyper-sexualized and very cute lip-syncer back in the day is not really beneficial for her mental health. They are very vocal and support her no matter what.  Is that healthy?



I think that free Britney thing has gone too far, in the eyes of so many people she is the victim and can do no wrong and she clearly feels enabled by that to post all this nonsense. Not a healthy dynamic at all, that whole movement was so irrational.


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> I always start to giggle a bit when she does that same twirl again and again.
> 
> I wonder if having so many fans idolizing her for no reason other than being a young, hyper-sexualized and very cute lip-syncer back in the day is not really beneficial for her mental health. They are very vocal and support her no matter what.  Is that healthy?


Fandom in the social media age is unhealthy. Brit fans who grew up listening to her music have an idealized image of her in their heads at the peak of her career and it WILL NOT be tainted. Not even by reality. 

Sometimes I believe the fans are as messed up as the celebrity they love. They think they know everything about her based on what they hear in the media, which is impossible. That goes for all of the famous people we discuss, I’m not just picking on Brit.


----------



## bag-princess

oh boy!  those boys are going to go into hiding.
she said she cut all her hair off but doesn't want to show it yet - so i guess this was the alternative. 












						Britney Spears Wore Nothing But a Pink Fedora in New Beach Instagrams
					

Britney Spears is savoring her last moments of summer by embarking on another tropical getaway.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-princess said:


> oh boy!  those boys are going to go into hiding.
> she said she cut all her hair off but doesn't want to show it yet - so i guess this was the alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Wore Nothing But a Pink Fedora in New Beach Instagrams
> 
> 
> Britney Spears is savoring her last moments of summer by embarking on another tropical getaway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



 I’m embarrassed just looking at these. Her poor kids.

Looks like she is showing the hair she cut off (under the  , not the hat)


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

bag-princess said:


> oh boy!  those boys are going to go into hiding.
> she said she cut all her hair off but doesn't want to show it yet - so i guess this was the alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Wore Nothing But a Pink Fedora in New Beach Instagrams
> 
> 
> Britney Spears is savoring her last moments of summer by embarking on another tropical getaway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


That husband of hers is no good. That man is up to something. I have a very bad feeling Brit is going to end up like Marilyn Monroe  This poor woman needs serious help and her husband just seems to be egging on her destructive behavior.


----------



## White Orchid

It amazes me what Instagram will allow nowadays.  To me this is outright p/orn.  And why has she got a tattoo of a cross near her private parts???


----------



## White Orchid

LittleStar88 said:


> I’m embarrassed just looking at these. Her poor kids.
> 
> Looks like she is showing the hair she cut off (under the  , not the hat)


Yeah, more like “Look at my Brazilian!”


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> oh boy!  those boys are going to go into hiding.
> she said she cut all her hair off but doesn't want to show it yet - so i guess this was the alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Wore Nothing But a Pink Fedora in New Beach Instagrams
> 
> 
> Britney Spears is savoring her last moments of summer by embarking on another tropical getaway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



In other words: Finally she took off those shabby extensions?

Seriously, I think it looks so cheap, mostly because her photos are always so crappy.
There are many celebrities and wannabes who show themselves pretty naked, but where it doesn't look so stupid and like some specific ad.
It's a fine line...she doesn't master at all.
On the other hand, I don't like the demonization of the human body. Society has been further before. What are we seeing? Bad taste, oh yes, but no pornography.
She seems so off, and she does not understand social media, but I think due to the long-term use of psychofarmaca/medicines, which basically are nothing more than drugs, and her (forced) way of life, her mental development was slowed down - and not only that...she got stuck in a long ago past...and is dreaming about the 00s.


After all, I'm more shocked about her poor Photoshop skills  Oh, girl...


----------



## pixiejenna

Is it weird that I am amused by her bad photoshop skills?

As much as I want her to have freedom posting so many videos of virtually the same type of footage just in different locations is very concerning. If this is what’s being posted it makes you wonder what kind of footage isn’t being posted. Like there’s a treasure trove of much more graphic footage that very easily could be used to blackmail her. It’s like she has to live in front of the camera to feel validated. 

She said in a IG post that she cut her hair and it looks short under a hat and then a few days later she posted a video of her with long hair and it looked like her old/bad extensions. So is it old footage or did she get new extensions? I feel like she should give her poor hair a break, remove the extensions, cut it short and hopefully regrow her hair to a healthier state.


----------



## pukasonqo

Looks like she has somebody taking the pics while she poses for them
She should be careful because they can always be used against her
It isn’t porn but it is sad that after all she has achieved she still needs to be publicly validated as desirable, sexy, etc


----------



## purseinsanity

starrysky7 said:


> I think that free Britney thing has gone too far, in the eyes of so many people she is the victim and can do no wrong and she clearly feels enabled by that to post all this nonsense. Not a healthy dynamic at all, that whole movement was so irrational.


ITA.  The FreeBritney thing, as most other things in the US, were taken way too far, IMO.  Sure, she may have been under a conservatorship for "too long", but who's to say how long is good.  I really don't think her father started out with ill intent.  I truly believe he saved her life.  She is completely unhinged and now ripe for the picking by many who will take advantage of her.  She is obviously not sane, and her husband is hardly the guy who truly cares about her mental health.


----------



## bag-mania

Sferics said:


> She seems so off, and she does not understand social media, but I think due to the long-term use of psychofarmaca/medicines, which basically are nothing more than drugs, and her (forced) way of life, her mental development was slowed down - and not only that...she got stuck in a long ago past...and is dreaming about the 00s.
> 
> 
> After all, I'm more shocked about her poor Photoshop skills  Oh, girl...


I have to disagree a bit. Britney was in bad shape mentally before the conservatorship, which is why there was a conservatorship. In 2007 she was drinking a lot and having public episodes and eventually she had a breakdown. At one point her manager got her checked into rehab for a month and she promptly fired him when she got out. People tried to help her but she resisted. What can you do with someone who is in a bad way but who doesn’t want to help herself? 

Brit was a mess before she was on meds and she’s still a mess after being on meds. I think it is who she is.


----------



## scarlet555

I just think she is still sick and has a lot of mental immaturity Or it’s part of her illness.

So sad her wedding was full of stars she never spoke to on a regular basis.   After a couple tweets and maybe a phone call or two she invites Drew Barrymore- it’s sad.  She apparently doesn’t have family nor friends …

It’s not about her nudity, it’s the context and the bad shots, it’s in poor taste imo.
She’s not a THOT, or maybe she is but She is acting like one for sure, she acts like she doesn’t get enough attention- she has reached superstardom already and doesn’t need to.
So even her comments from free Britney fans asking if she is mentally OK, which makes you wonder.

 I hope she gets help.  A lot of people with mental health issues don’t seek help, or they don’t think they need it.  Of course its just an opinion, I don’t know what’s under the surface, but so far… it looks … like a mental mess.


----------



## LittleStar88

I’m sure this has been said, but I’m feeling she has some combination of arrested development and loneliness. And probably some other mental health struggles. And for whatever reason she can’t dedicate herself to the process of making things better, partially her choice and also those around her just allowing her to be how she is.

Really sad, actually. Seems she is more of a pawn to those around her than a human being who needs lots of help.


----------



## bag-princess

scarlet555 said:


> I just think she is still sick and has a lot of mental immaturity Or it’s part of her illness.
> 
> So sad her wedding was full of stars she never spoke to on a regular basis.   After a couple tweets and maybe a phone call or two she invites Drew Barrymore- it’s sad.  She apparently doesn’t have family nor friends …
> 
> It’s not about her nudity, it’s the context and the bad shots, it’s in poor taste imo.
> She’s not a THOT, or maybe she is but She is acting like one for sure, she acts like she doesn’t get enough attention- she has reached superstardom already and doesn’t need to.
> So even her comments from free Britney fans asking if she is mentally OK, which makes you wonder.
> 
> I hope she gets help.  *A lot of people with mental health issues don’t seek help, or they don’t think they need it.*  Of course its just an opinion, I don’t know what’s under the surface, but so far… it looks … like a mental mess.




you can bet the farm she is in that category!   i see more people now saying that they totally understand why they had to conservatorship even though they used to be all for her being in control of her own money.


----------



## Jayne1

Is it even a legal marriage? Did she really buy a new house she has never shown and didn't get married in?  Apparently she got married in the old one.

And where is the hubby, other than at the gym. Not that I think she legally married him...

Oh well, she's having fun posing nude for photos, so glad she's happy.


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> Is it even a legal marriage? Did she really buy a new house she has never shown and didn't get married in?  Apparently she got married in the old one.
> 
> And where is the hubby, other than at the gym. Not that I think she legally married him...
> 
> Oh well, she's having fun posing nude for photos, so glad she's happy.


Have you heard anything that makes you believe it wasn’t a legal marriage? Sam is the one taking her nude photos and videos for her. I think the marriage ceremony was real.

This is the new house. TMZ showed photos of it on moving day.









						Britney Spears Buys New House, Same Neighborhood As K-Fed
					

Britney Spears has bought a new home, and it's right next to one of her exes.




					amp.tmz.com


----------



## buzzytoes

She is just going to forever be stuck in an endless cycle - help she needed was forced on her, which then turned into therapists and doctors she didn't have a say in, with people taking advantage of the conservatorship, which then makes her not trust anyone, and she can't get the help she needs if she doesn't trust doctors or therapists or anyone else who is supposed to be advising her. So then she continues to act how she did before the conservatorship, because she needs proper meds and care, and she will never get those because she can't trust anyone. It's all just so sad.


----------



## bag-mania

It was my understanding that Britney still has someone monitoring her medications for her after the conservatorship. The court didn’t completely turn her loose to do as she pleased. 

Britney does have someone she trusts, Sam. She doesn’t have someone regularly taking photos of her vajayjay without a large measure of trust. Whether she should trust him is up for debate but she does trust him.


----------



## bag-princess

ok so it's not "someone she trusts" but "someone who can be trusted"


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> ok so it's not "someone she trusts" but "someone who can be trusted"


True, and there’s a lot about her mental state and health we have no way of knowing about because the courts protected her privacy. Presumably after the conservatorship ended she was assigned people she approved of to help her monitor her meds. Leaving it up to Britney to choose someone she trusted would be a disaster because her judgment is so poor. It had to be someone with no dog in the fight and nothing to gain by it other than their salary. Frankly, I can’t imagine many jobs that would be more frustrating than being the person who has to remind Brit to take her meds or who has to determine what is “normal” for her vs. what is over the top.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> True, and there’s a lot about her mental state and health we have no way of knowing about because the courts protected her privacy. Presumably after the conservatorship ended she was assigned people she approved of to help her monitor her meds. Leaving it up to Britney to choose someone she trusted would be a disaster because her judgment is so poor.* It had to be someone with no dog in the fight and nothing to gain by it other than their salary.* Frankly, I can’t imagine many jobs that would be more frustrating than being the person who has to remind Brit to take her meds or who has to determine what is “normal” for her vs. what is over the top.




yes this exactly!  it's the only way she would get the help she needs.  i can't imagine why the court would leave it up to her to approve of these people! my mom always said there is no harder job than trying to make grown person do what they are supposed to - i would not want that either.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> yes this exactly!  it's the only way she would get the help she needs.  i can't imagine why the court would leave it up to her to approve of these people! my mom always said there is no harder job than trying to make grown person do what they are supposed to - i would not want that either.


I think they had to get at least some approval from Britney. Otherwise she wouldn’t cooperate with the person chosen and we would be back to Britney not being “free.”


----------



## buzzytoes

bag-mania said:


> It was my understanding that Britney still has someone monitoring her medications for her after the conservatorship. The court didn’t completely turn her loose to do as she pleased.
> 
> Britney does have someone she trusts, Sam. She doesn’t have someone regularly taking photos of her vajayjay without a large measure of trust. Whether she should trust him is up for debate but she does trust him.


I meant more in the way of professionals to trust - an accountant, a manager with experience, a doctor, etc. I imagine she does trust Sam, but one person isn’t going to convince her to get professional help in the areas she needs it. I would hope he is at least trying to get her to a therapist or psychiatrist.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> Have you heard anything that makes you believe it wasn’t a legal marriage? Sam is the one taking her nude photos and videos for her. I think the marriage ceremony was real.
> 
> This is the new house. TMZ showed photos of it on moving day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Buys New House, Same Neighborhood As K-Fed
> 
> 
> Britney Spears has bought a new home, and it's right next to one of her exes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.tmz.com


I read the marriage may not have been legal the same way Jennifer Aniston apparently got married the last time, but not officially. 

As for Brit - I know she said she bought a new house but did she ever move in?


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> I read the marriage may not have been legal the same way Jennifer Aniston apparently got married the last time, but not officially.
> 
> As for Brit - I know she said she bought a new house but did she ever move in?


There were a few moving vans photographed outside of the old mansion a few days after the wedding. That's probably as close to confirmation that they actually moved as we're going to get.


----------



## bag-mania

She’s back posting nude photos of herself along with nonsensical messages her fans are trying to understand.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> She’s back posting nude photos of herself along with nonsensical messages her fans are trying to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639144




you mean she had stopped???   how many times is she going to show herself squishing her boobies??   what is the point!


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> you mean she had stopped???   how many times is she going to show herself squishing her boobies??   what is the point!


According to the article I read she had turned off her Instagram account for 10 whole days. There is another nude shot of her lying on the beach that was even worse and her face looked odd. Her fans are trying to figure out who or what “Rose” is in her post. There’s no making sense of her comments, she’s living in her own reality at this point. As long as she is physically healthy and seems happy I guess?


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> According to the article I read she had turned off her Instagram account for 10 whole days. There is another nude shot of her lying on the beach that was even worse and her face looked odd. Her fans are trying to figure out who or what “Rose” is in her post. There’s no making sense of her comments, she’s living in her own reality at this point. As long as she is physically healthy and seems happy I guess?




she doesn't seem happy at all to me - she always appears confused and lost and desperate for attention.  her physical may be fine for now but how long will that last if her mental is declining fast?   i think it's more like as long as they can use her and her money then why bother doing anything for her.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> she doesn't seem happy at all to me - she always appears confused and lost and desperate for attention.  her physical may be fine for now but how long will that last if her mental is declining fast?   i think it's more like as long as they can use her and her money then why bother doing anything for her.


What can be done? The conservatorship that made sure she was receiving treatment ended. She blames her parents and sister so they are cut off. Her kids don’t want anything to do with her. All she has is a much younger husband and he’s the one taking the topless photos of her. I believe whoever the court assigned to look after her interests is probably still around, but that person isn’t living with her or following her to Hawaii. She’s on her own like everyone else, which is what her fans demanded with the “Free Britney” movement. Unfortunately, this might be as good as it gets for her.


----------



## prettyprincess

bag-mania said:


> According to the article I read she had turned off her Instagram account for 10 whole days. There is another nude shot of her lying on the beach that was even worse and her face looked odd. Her fans are trying to figure out who or what “Rose” is in her post. There’s no making sense of her comments, she’s living in her own reality at this point. As long as she is physically healthy and seems happy I guess?


She was still posting nudes on Twitter. In fact, she posted a very explicit picture where you can literally see her vagina.


----------



## bag-mania

prettyprincess said:


> She was still posting nudes on Twitter. In fact, she posted a very explicit picture where you can literally see her vagina.


She put emojis over it though, right? That’s what she’s done in the past when she posts her nudes, three cutesy emojis positioned over her lady parts.


----------



## prettyprincess

bag-mania said:


> She put emojis over it though, right? That’s what she’s done in the past when she posts her nudes, three cutesy emojis positioned over her lady parts.


Nope. 
It’s vulgar so I don’t know if I’m allowed to post it. Please remove if it’s not permitted.


----------



## jenayb

^^ What on God's green...


----------



## Lounorada

prettyprincess said:


> Nope.
> It’s vulgar so I don’t know if I’m allowed to post it. Please remove if it’s not permitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639345


----------



## bag-princess

jenayb said:


> ^^ What on God's green...




  Exactly

this is not a well woman!

you mean to tell me all the time that she was protesting to be in control of her on life and do as she wanted to do THIS is what she wanted to do!?  Lawdamercy


----------



## scarlet555

prettyprincess said:


> Nope.
> It’s vulgar so I don’t know if I’m allowed to post it. Please remove if it’s not permitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639345


I saw a version that was blurred, so I gathered she blurred it, but I guess not... 
She is definitely not well, not because she is posting nude...  She just seems out of it and mentally ill. 
I think unfortunately everyone even her fans are starting to see clearly... not that she needed that harsh conservatorship, but she needs something... NOW...


----------



## bag-mania

scarlet555 said:


> I saw a version that was blurred, so I gathered she blurred it, but I guess not...
> She is definitely not well, not because she is posting nude...  She just seems out of it and mentally ill.
> I think unfortunately everyone even her fans are starting to see clearly... not that she needed that harsh conservatorship, *but she needs something... NOW...*


But that leads to the question, what if there isn't anything that helps her? You can't cure mental illness and meds aren't always effective on everyone, assuming you can get her to take them.

The ugly truth of mental illness, the person we see here is who Britney actually is. There isn't anything that can be done to turn her into someone we perceive as being "normal." Bipolar disorder commonly gets worse with age. We are seeing that with Britney and we are seeing it with Kanye. Drugs can help stabilize the mood swings and manic behavior but first and foremost the individual has to want to help themselves. Rich celebrities are often stubborn and spoiled and they don't listen to advice.


----------



## xpixi

Something fishy is happening. I really dont think Britney is posting anymore on that ig, if she ever did post. The one posting now, seems to have an agenda to make her look as bad as possible in very subtle ways. None of her content is new. If Britney was truly free, why she never went live either on her ig or Sam's or address the public officially? Seriously, right now theres no proof that poor woman is even alive.
And yea I do believe Britney has some mental issues which have occurred due to the paparazzi, media and family abuse, but I definitely don't think she's as sick and ditsy as people make her to be.
The person I heard in that court testimony begging for help, is the true Britney.

And yea, I'm shaking my head at anyone who says her family did a good thing with the conservatorship or was good to her. Seriously yall need to watch the documentaries if you never did. Her father worked her to the bone, and used the boys against her to keep her from speaking out about conservatorship abuse. Everyone in her family got rich off her back and kicked her to the road.


----------



## Jayne1

xpixi said:


> And yea, I'm shaking my head at anyone who says her family did a good thing with the conservatorship or was good to her. Seriously yall need to watch the documentaries if you never did. Her father worked her to the bone, and used the boys against her to keep her from speaking out about conservatorship abuse. Everyone in her family got rich off her back and kicked her to the road.


I disagree.  She needed help and medication. We all watched her off the rails shaving her head and vandalizing cars.  The conservatorship saved her life.


----------



## Jayne1

However... I still wonder if she really moved houses. She posted going back to the old house to take photos and it had the same furniture and clothes all over the place.

Does she think she moved or does she have 2 houses, with only the old one fully furnished.


----------



## xpixi

Jayne1 said:


> I disagree.  She needed help and medication. We all watched her off the rails shaving her head and vandalizing cars.  The conservatorship saved her life.


That woman was hunted down everywhere. You clearly have no idea how much harassment and bullying she faced. Watch the documentaries/videos. Anyone would crack down under so much pressure. And she was a new mom, having to deal with a divorce and scrutiny. I want to see how you would withstand that. I dont think putting someone in house arrest and taking full control of their lives, erasing their privacy and human rights, for some episodic breakdown, is the answer here.

And I dont disagree that she needed help and medication. It's just not the kind of ''help'' that she got. Her family are vultures and forced her to take some very strong medication which should only be prescribed to someone with dementia. Theres court documents on that.


----------



## bag-mania

xpixi said:


> Seriously, right now theres no proof that poor woman is even alive.


Of course there is proof she is alive. She won’t leave Instagram alone for more than a few days at a time. 

What is odder is she is posting that Sam was away from her for a month “working.” She doesn’t say what he was working on.






						Britney Spears Says Husband Sam Asghari Is "Home Now Acting Up"  - E! Online
					






					www.eonline.com


----------



## xpixi

bag-mania said:


> Of course there is proof she is alive. She won’t leave Instagram alone for more than a few days at a time.
> 
> What is odder is she is posting that Sam was away from her for a month “working.” She doesn’t say what he was working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears Says Husband Sam Asghari Is "Home Now Acting Up"  - E! Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eonline.com


yea I'm sorry but I dont believe she's the one posting and the majority in her comment sections think like this. She never went live once since she got out of the conservatorship.


----------



## Jayne1

xpixi said:


> I want to see how you would withstand that. I dont think putting someone in house arrest and taking full control of their lives, erasing their privacy and human rights, for some episodic breakdown, is the answer here.


As a new mom, I'd probably be at home with my baby, not out being scrutinized, walking barefoot into gas station bathrooms and parading my newborn around.

 But if she was was postpartum then, what's the excuse now for being so out of it?

I just hope someone, her new husband, is taking care of her and not just snapping naked photos for Instagram.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I disagree.  She needed help and medication. We all watched her off the rails shaving her head and vandalizing cars.  The conservatorship saved her life.




ITA with you - and her recent posts and pics make that obvious!  i think she still needs more help and medication!


----------



## xpixi

Jayne1 said:


> As a new mom, I'd probably be at home with my baby, not out being scrutinized, walking barefoot into gas station bathrooms and parading my newborn around.
> 
> But if she was was postpartum then, what's the excuse now for being so out of it?
> 
> I just hope someone, her new husband, is taking care of her and not just snapping naked photos for Instagram.


It's easy for you to judge since you seem to think everyone should have your experience. The difference, she is a celebrity, are people seriously expecting her to lock herself in a room after giving birth? When I talk about scrutiny, I was not talking about scrutiny just from paparazzi but from society in general. It was trendy back then to mock and make fun of Britney's sorrows.

The excuse is that she was forced to take strong drugs against her will, as well as the years of abuse that she endured during the conservatorship. This would make anyone mentally much worse than they were. Brit was not always like this, in all her interviews before the conservatorship she spoke like a bright agreeable well-spoken woman. Everything has gone downhill after the c-ship for her mentally.


----------



## scarlet555

xpixi said:


> yea I'm sorry but I dont believe she's the one posting and the majority in her comment sections think like this. She never went live once since she got out of the conservatorship.


And the parent family bashing? Who would do that, some details seem so personal it seems too odd to mention if you are mentally healthy.
Every two days she talks about all the ‘bad ‘ her family has done to her, who do you think is posting those comments.
Her kids say she is always on Social media.

I used to think it wasn’t her posting herself, but no publicist would allow those postings.

I doing know why you think someone is posting instead of her when the conservator ship is over- or are you saying she is still in conservatorship and someone is still manipulating her ?


----------



## bag-mania

I see we need another refresher of what Britney was like BEFORE the conservatorship.

She was drinking a lot, had her break down, shaved her head, was driving her baby around in an unsafe manner, attacked a paparazzi’s car with an umbrella. She lost custody of her boys due to her irresponsible, erratic behavior. Again, all of this was before the conservatorship back when she was solely responsible for every facet of her life.


----------



## xpixi

scarlet555 said:


> And the parent family bashing? Who would do that, some details seem so personal it seems too odd to mention if you are mentally healthy.
> Every two days she talks about all the ‘bad ‘ her family has done to her, who do you think is posting those comments.
> Her kids say she is always on Social media.
> 
> I used to think it wasn’t her posting herself, but no publicist would allow those postings.
> 
> I doing know why you think someone is posting instead of her when the conservator ship is over- or are you saying she is still in conservatorship and someone is still manipulating her ?


People are saying the comments are getting deleted as well as the other personal posts about family exposing. So I think there's something very fishy about this. She may have posted some her posts or some person got her approval to post them, but I dont think shes posting the majority of the recent ones.
Also ''no publicist would allow this''. Yea. No publicist hired by Britney lets make no mistake. Britney's former publicist (or could still be the current one not sure) was a woman named Cassey who had relations with Lou Taylor.

I cant say for sure what's happening behind the scenes, just that many things dont add up. And that husband of hers is suspicious af

and the hashtag #whereisbritney is getting very popular


----------



## Blyen

I think she was having post partum depression and probably some kind of imbalance/exhaustion,and she needed help.
What her family did, however,was drugging her to keep her compliant,and now she's not the Britney people expected to see because the medication given to her destroyed her brain. If they kept her on lithium and who knows what else for years,while it wasn't needed, Britney's not going to come back as she was,because she just can't.
She deserves to be free,but she also needs help from someone who actually cares and can help her find a new balance.


----------



## Jayne1

xpixi said:


> It's easy for you to judge since you seem to think everyone should have your experience. The difference, she is a celebrity, are people seriously expecting her to lock herself in a room after giving birth? When I talk about scrutiny, I was not talking about scrutiny just from paparazzi but from society in general. It was trendy back then to mock and make fun of Britney's sorrows.
> 
> The excuse is that she was forced to take strong drugs against her will, as well as the years of abuse that she endured during the conservatorship. This would make anyone mentally much worse than they were. Brit was not always like this, in all her interviews before the conservatorship she spoke like a bright agreeable well-spoken woman. Everything has gone downhill after the c-ship for her mentally.


No, you asked me how I would withstand that and I answered you. Now I'm judging, just by answering...?

I had a new born, I had no help, I was home.

I think Brit has to get over the fact that she wasn't allowed to drink coffee, go to spas and get her nails done. It was awful, she made it through and she has a whole new life ahead of her with a new husband who seems to like taking naked photos to post on her Instagram.


----------



## xpixi

Jayne1 said:


> No, you asked me how I would withstand that and I answered you. Now I'm judging, just by answering...?
> 
> I had a new born, I had no help, I was home.
> 
> I think Brit has to get over the fact that she wasn't allowed to drink coffee, go to spas and get her nails done. It was awful, she made it through and she has a whole new life ahead of her with a new husband who seems to like taking naked photos to post on her Instagram.


Your posts about her seem from a very judgemental standpoint. That she should've done this, that or the other... Its clear that you didnt watch the documentaries to see why she was acting like this.
And sure, lets focus on the gritty details, and ignore the most serious ones, like the fact that she was not allowed to have privacy, forced into rehabs against her will where they drugged her, her bodyguards forced her to take strong drugs, forced to take birth control, forced to work against her will or on a high fever...no these details dont matter but the ''conservatorship saved her life''. But lets hear it from Britney herself for anyone who seem to still have their info from gossip magazines of the 00's.
Its very effed up to say or tell an abused victim should just ''get over it''.


----------



## bag-mania

Some of you seem to believe that Britney’s mental state was fine before she had children, that is not the case. She may have had postpartum depression but that was in addition to being bipolar. She has become progressively worse over the years, as bipolar disorder tends to do.

This article is from 2008 (before the conservatorship):

Britney Spears has “suffered from a psychological disease for years,” says a source close to the singer.

Two separate sources who are acquaintances of the family believe the singer has never been formally diagnosed with bipolar disorder, but “there is no question she is bipolar … she’s had manic episodes for years.”

According to Dr. Diana Kirschner, who has not treated Spears but is an expert on the subject, “people who show patterns of behavior like Britney are suffering from a dual diagnosis. They have both a substance abuse problem and a bipolar disorder or manic disorder.” (In September, Spears was characterized by the court in her custody case to be a “habitual, frequent, and continuous” user of drugs, and was ordered to undergo random drug tests, but it’s unclear if any tests returned positive.)

Michael Cartwright, the founder of a high-end treatment center in Malibu, has said that based on media coverage of Spears’s behavior, she appears to have a drug and alcohol addiction and bipolar disorder. “She seems deeply ill to me,” he said last year, when Spears spent time in a rehab facility, the Promises Treatment Center in Malibu.

Several friends of Spears have been told that the singer has taken anti-anxiety medication, “and who knows what she’s on now. This is really a matter of her being unstable, not suicidal … she’s not balanced.”

PEOPLE has learned from multiple sources that the singer also suffered from depression after both her pregnancies. “She had postpartum depression after Preston was born,” says a source who was close to the family during her marriage to Kevin Federline. “She didn’t want anyone’s help … It got worse after Jayden was born.”

Early Signs ​Dr. Kirschner says bipolar disorder “usually starts in young adulthood from age 18 through early twenties. Up until that point, the person appears to be pretty normal, but it’s like a ticking bomb.”

She adds: “When a person has this kind of problem, it’s very hard for them to be a good parent. The main thing is for the person to go through treatment and recover … But they generally have to hit bottom in order to turn around and recover. If the person is laughing wildly as they’re taken away in the ambulance, that does not indicate that there’s much connection with the consequences of their behavior.”

A close family friend says “the tragic thing is that Britney loves her children and would never knowingly put them in harms way. Her mental instability is getting in the way of her making proper judgment and it’s extremely unfortunate.”









						Friends: Britney Suffers from 'Psychological Disease'
					

The singer has battled postpartum depression, sources say




					people.com


----------



## Jayne1

xpixi said:


> Your posts about her seem from a very judgemental standpoint. That she should've done this, that or the other... Its clear that you didnt watch the documentaries to see why she was acting like this.
> And sure, lets focus on the gritty details, and ignore the most serious ones, like the fact that she was not allowed to have privacy, forced into rehabs against her will where they drugged her, her bodyguards forced her to take strong drugs, forced to take birth control, forced to work against her will or on a high fever...no these details dont matter but the ''conservatorship saved her life''. But lets hear it from Britney herself for anyone who seem to still have their info from gossip magazines of the 00's.
> Its very effed up to say or tell an abused victim should just ''get over it''.



Come on.  I never said to get over it.  I think she should move on with her new freedom and enjoy every second of what she has now.

I agree with bag-mania - I hope she takes her meds and controls her unpredictable mood swings. 

Now, since some here seem to follow Spears quite closely, why does she still have the old house with her furniture and clothes in it and why does she go there to shoot videos if, as she said, she has a great new house that she supposedly lives in.


----------



## xpixi

Right...like I was saying..some of you still have your info from gossip magazines of the 00's and no empathy for somebody with mental health issues just because they're a celebrity.


----------



## Swanky

Everyone’s allowed their own opinion, you don’t have to agree, but you do have to be respectful. Discuss the celeb, not the member


----------



## bag-mania

I posted the older article to provide context. What was happening at that time seems to have been forgotten or perhaps some younger members never knew.

Britney was having manic episodes back then. Am I the only one who remembers that police had to be called when she locked herself in the bathroom with her baby and wouldn’t come out? I am attaching the story here and, yes, it’s from a gossip columnist, but see if you think it sounds like the Britney we’ve seen over the past year.

15 years ago fans were loudly complaining that her family wasn’t doing anything to help Britney. When they did do something, it wasn’t good enough. That’s the tragedy of mental illness, it can’t be cured. 

What Happened Last Thursday​JANUARY 8, 2008 00:00:00 BY LAINEY
*Exclusive* details about what happened last Thursday when all that sh*t went down at Britney’s house.

As you know, she showed up late for her deposition. After her deposition was a scheduled visit with the kids. My sources say she spent much of the time trying on clothes and playing with her hair “for an outing she was pretty excited about” in front of the children. She supposedly says this is their _“favourite game_”.

Britney was apparently in a rather foul mood well before the kids had to go back to KFed’s. She was checking her phone and madly texting back and forth. When told it was time for her booboos to leave, already agitated, she told her assistant to stall while continuing to make phone calls.

The court monitor was able to get SPF out of the house leaving Britney with Jayden James locked inside the Master Bath. So the police arrive but according to police insiders, they did not hear her threaten suicide. Not once. She was however screeching that she knew why they were there and kept repeating that they’re “her kids and she could do what she wants” with them.

Am told at no point did she say she would hurt them or hurt herself though she did keep with the refrain_ “Don’t f&cking tell me what to do!”_ , described as a spoiled teenager who “acts like a child and throws fits when she doesn"t get her way.” While being questioned, she petulantly answered “yes sir” or “ma’am” with a sneer.

It took the cops a while to gently coax her out of the bathroom. There was no violence, there was no kicking down of a door. Somehow they convinced her to come out and hand over the baby, at which point she then allegedly proceeded to dance around them, giving them flashes of her green thong and touching herself suggestively. After much pleading to put her clothes back on – to no avail – they called in female officers to handle her because, as you can imagine, they were now put in an even more uncomfortable position.

The lady cops arrive and Britney gets angry again. She didn’t like the _“new vibe” _so she decided to switch accents, starts speaking to them in a terrible British accent, babbling away, high off her tree. Yes…despite unofficial reports indicating otherwise, my sources say the cops are still convinced she was popping pills or “some kind amphetamine”.

Also – word is Sam Lutfi did show up at the house that night. When he arrived he supposedly started ordering everyone around and allegedly laid in to one of the housekeepers for “overreacting”. Apparently the housekeepers are terrified of him and allegedly told the police that he accuses them of stealing from Britney all the time, to the point where he routinely demands that they be searched. Throughout the incident, I’m told the housekeepers were repeatedly asking if they could go home for the day.

Speaking of housekeepers, contrary to what you might expect, the house is actually very clean. Like spotless. With the exception of her room. Her room is filthy because the housekeepers are apparently not allowed in. Food embedded in the carpet, smelled of smoke and stink, clothes everywhere, “more clothes than in a department store!” and “so many hats and sunglasses, you couldn’t walk without crunching on something.”

And while many officers did say they felt sorry for her, acknowledging she does need help for whatever may be ailing her, most also say she needs an attitude adjustment that doesn’t necessarily require professional intervention – more like a spanking.

“She’s rude. The way she speaks to people around her and people who work for her is rude. She expects people to jump when she asks. Even the cops.”

The Britney Spears sense of entitlement – yay for child stars and the parents who pimp them!

https://www.laineygossip.com/What-h...Spearss-house-during-police-standoff/8455/amp


----------



## Chanel4Eva

bag-mania said:


> I posted the older article to provide context. What was happening at that time seems to have been forgotten or perhaps some younger members never knew.
> 
> Britney was having manic episodes back then. Am I the only one who remembers that police had to be called when she locked herself in the bathroom with her baby and wouldn’t come out? I am attaching the story here and, yes, it’s from a gossip columnist, but see if you think it sounds like the Britney we’ve seen over the past year.
> 
> 15 years ago fans were loudly complaining that her family wasn’t doing anything to help Britney. When they did do something, it wasn’t good enough. That’s the tragedy of mental illness, it can’t be cured.
> 
> What Happened Last Thursday​JANUARY 8, 2008 00:00:00 BY LAINEY
> *Exclusive* details about what happened last Thursday when all that sh*t went down at Britney’s house.
> 
> As you know, she showed up late for her deposition. After her deposition was a scheduled visit with the kids. My sources say she spent much of the time trying on clothes and playing with her hair “for an outing she was pretty excited about” in front of the children. She supposedly says this is their _“favourite game_”.
> 
> Britney was apparently in a rather foul mood well before the kids had to go back to KFed’s. She was checking her phone and madly texting back and forth. When told it was time for her booboos to leave, already agitated, she told her assistant to stall while continuing to make phone calls.
> 
> The court monitor was able to get SPF out of the house leaving Britney with Jayden James locked inside the Master Bath. So the police arrive but according to police insiders, they did not hear her threaten suicide. Not once. She was however screeching that she knew why they were there and kept repeating that they’re “her kids and she could do what she wants” with them.
> 
> Am told at no point did she say she would hurt them or hurt herself though she did keep with the refrain_ “Don’t f&cking tell me what to do!”_ , described as a spoiled teenager who “acts like a child and throws fits when she doesn"t get her way.” While being questioned, she petulantly answered “yes sir” or “ma’am” with a sneer.
> 
> It took the cops a while to gently coax her out of the bathroom. There was no violence, there was no kicking down of a door. Somehow they convinced her to come out and hand over the baby, at which point she then allegedly proceeded to dance around them, giving them flashes of her green thong and touching herself suggestively. After much pleading to put her clothes back on – to no avail – they called in female officers to handle her because, as you can imagine, they were now put in an even more uncomfortable position.
> 
> The lady cops arrive and Britney gets angry again. She didn’t like the _“new vibe” _so she decided to switch accents, starts speaking to them in a terrible British accent, babbling away, high off her tree. Yes…despite unofficial reports indicating otherwise, my sources say the cops are still convinced she was popping pills or “some kind amphetamine”.
> 
> Also – word is Sam Lutfi did show up at the house that night. When he arrived he supposedly started ordering everyone around and allegedly laid in to one of the housekeepers for “overreacting”. Apparently the housekeepers are terrified of him and allegedly told the police that he accuses them of stealing from Britney all the time, to the point where he routinely demands that they be searched. Throughout the incident, I’m told the housekeepers were repeatedly asking if they could go home for the day.
> 
> Speaking of housekeepers, contrary to what you might expect, the house is actually very clean. Like spotless. With the exception of her room. Her room is filthy because the housekeepers are apparently not allowed in. Food embedded in the carpet, smelled of smoke and stink, clothes everywhere, “more clothes than in a department store!” and “so many hats and sunglasses, you couldn’t walk without crunching on something.”
> 
> And while many officers did say they felt sorry for her, acknowledging she does need help for whatever may be ailing her, most also say she needs an attitude adjustment that doesn’t necessarily require professional intervention – more like a spanking.
> 
> “She’s rude. The way she speaks to people around her and people who work for her is rude. She expects people to jump when she asks. Even the cops.”
> 
> The Britney Spears sense of entitlement – yay for child stars and the parents who pimp them!
> 
> https://www.laineygossip.com/What-h...Spearss-house-during-police-standoff/8455/amp


Yes definitely remember. It was all very much in the news back then.


----------



## xpixi

So I am just gonna post this here, because I can see theres a lot of misinformation here from people who refuse to watch the documentaries or direct sources and just listen to some very old misinformed gossip articles.


----------



## prettyprincess

xpixi said:


> Your posts about her seem from a very judgemental standpoint. That she should've done this, that or the other... Its clear that you didnt watch the documentaries to see why she was acting like this.
> And sure, lets focus on the gritty details, and ignore the most serious ones, like the fact that she was not allowed to have privacy, forced into rehabs against her will where they drugged her, her bodyguards forced her to take strong drugs, forced to take birth control, forced to work against her will or on a high fever...no these details dont matter but the ''conservatorship saved her life''. But lets hear it from Britney herself for anyone who seem to still have their info from gossip magazines of the 00's.
> Its very effed up to say or tell an abused victim should just ''get over it''.



Why hasn't she named the rehab facility she was forced into where they allegedly abused her? Why hasn’t her lawyer called them out or filed suit against the doctors? 

Also, why hasn’t her attorney initiated criminal charges against her father? 
Why isn’t he allowing Britney to sit for a deposition where she can name all of parties involved? 

It seems like they don’t want Britney’s medical records/medical conditions revealed to the public. And yes, she has a right to her privacy, but wouldn’t she want to expose and shut down that facility if there was such gross medical malpractice?


----------



## bag-mania

xpixi said:


> So I am just gonna post this here, because I can see theres a lot of misinformation here from people who refuse to watch the documentaries or direct sources and just listen to some very old misinformed gossip articles.
> 
> View attachment 5652595


Guess what? Documentaries are not unbiased. They knew before they began what story they wanted to tell. They weren’t going to include information which didn’t support that narrative. Anything created for Netflix and Hulu is meant to be entertainment, first and foremost. Those documentaries weren’t made out of the goodness of anyone’s hearts. They were made for profit $$$ and to capitalize on the popularity of the #FreeBritney movement. That’s the way the entertainment business works.


----------



## xpixi

bag-mania said:


> Guess what? Documentaries are not unbiased. They knew before they began what story they wanted to tell. They weren’t going to include information which didn’t support that narrative. Anything created for Netflix and Hulu is meant to be entertainment, first and foremost. Those documentaries weren’t made out of the goodness of anyone’s hearts. They were made for profit $$$ and to capitalize on the popularity of the #FreeBritney movement. That’s the way the entertainment business works.


And you think these gossip articles are better? Many of them actually fabricate stories when at least on documentaries theres direct sources and documents/proof being used and actual witnesses brought forward. You cant just invalidate all that just because its a documentary.


----------



## Jayne1

xpixi said:


> And you think these gossip articles are better? Many of them actually fabricate stories when at least on documentaries theres direct sources and documents/proof being used and actual witnesses brought forward. You cant just invalidate all that just because its a documentary.


We watched a lot of it live though. 

I remember being at my computer and it was being streamed for everyone to see, which at the time was so unusual, not having to wait for news on the TV.

Not that I was thrilled about the lack of privacy we were heading towards...


----------



## bag-mania

xpixi said:


> And you think these gossip articles are better? Many of them actually fabricate stories when at least on documentaries theres direct sources and documents/proof being used and actual witnesses brought forward. You cant just invalidate all that just because its a documentary.


I’m not invalidating it, just asking you to keep an open mind and not take those TV shows as gospel. I remember that time well and other members do as well. The media treated Britney poorly then and they publicized every facet of her troubles. We saw the private details of her mental illness play out in real time. It wasn’t manufactured and it was disturbing. The gossip wasn’t lies. Britney was in bad shape in the mid-2000s. Even if you don’t want to believe that, there are the police reports. There are court documents which prove she refused to take the drug and alcohol tests which resulted in her losing custody.

I trust the video I saw as the events were actually playing out more than I do TV shows that were written about it over 10 years after the fact.


----------



## bag-princess

Britney Spears's Husband, Sam Asghari, Breaks His Silence amid Fans' Concerns over Her Health
					

"She has her voice and is a free woman."




					www.harpersbazaar.com


----------



## scarlet555

How about the one where she says she *accidentally* turns off her instagram…a la ‘oops I did it again’ kind of way… Seriously?


----------



## rose60610

I have to confess, I didn't realize there was a "Britney" thread, then I wandered in because I thought "Britney who?"  And 568 pages? Wow. Then come to learn she's on tour. For all her ups and downs, she's a survivor. Glad to know she at least has enough $$ to hire nannies for her kids and hopefully they'll turn out OK. Who knows? Lots of baggage in this one. LOTS........


----------



## Sferics

She (and everybody else) has the right to be "crazy" to a certain point.
If even Kanye hasn't reached the point yet, where actions are taken - and he might be far ahead of her when it comes to destructive behavior - her not being like the norm, or how others want her to be, should be accepted.
And this comes from s.o. who doesn't even like her.


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

bag-princess said:


> Britney Spears's Husband, Sam Asghari, Breaks His Silence amid Fans' Concerns over Her Health
> 
> 
> "She has her voice and is a free woman."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harpersbazaar.com


“Asghari also said the reason he doesn't share many photos of Spears on his Instagram is because "I have respect for her privacy and I protect it at all times... Out of respect for her privacy, I don't post her 247. I ask for permission if I ever do."”…..so he respects and protects it when he’s taking all these nude pics of her that she then posts to Instagram??? Ok, Sam


----------



## Sferics

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> “Asghari also said the reason he doesn't share many photos of Spears on his Instagram is because "I have respect for her privacy and I protect it at all times... Out of respect for her privacy, I don't post her 247. I ask for permission if I ever do."”…..so he respects and protects it when he’s taking all these nude pics of her that she then posts to Instagram??? Ok, Sam


It is *her* choice to post them. That's the difference.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sferics said:


> It is *her* choice to post them. That's the difference.



voice of reason, as always


----------



## LittleStar88

Britney Spears Cried In A Jack In The Box Drive-Thru And Is Furious A Worker Told Her It’s Gonna Be OK
					

She blasted him on social media for showing "pity."




					www.cinemablend.com


----------



## prettyprincess

LittleStar88 said:


> Britney Spears Cried In A Jack In The Box Drive-Thru And Is Furious A Worker Told Her It’s Gonna Be OK
> 
> 
> She blasted him on social media for showing "pity."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cinemablend.com


This post was infuriating. What an entitled spoiled brat she is. The guy was being compassionate and gives her a kind word and she blasts him on insta??


----------



## LittleStar88

prettyprincess said:


> This post was infuriating. What an entitled spoiled brat she is. The guy was being compassionate and gives her a kind word and she blasts him on insta??



I totally agree. So rude. The poor guy was just being kind when he didn’t have to.


----------



## scarlet555

If you don’t want pity from strangers don’t cry in public.  IF they ignored her, she would have complained anyways….


----------



## bag-mania

I’m so over her crap. Trashing some poor fast food worker because he showed her compassion. Why didn’t she address why she was so upset by something that happened at home that she was out driving around crying? Mental illness or not, she isn’t a nice person.

The only humor in it is she admits that she’s too stupid to remember to eat.


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

Sferics said:


> It is *her* choice to post them. That's the difference.


Agreed. But as someone not in her right mind I feel like he should be her “better half” as her husband and do whatever he can to help her out/protect her. Yes, she’s an adult who can’t be forced to do anything but, IMO, he’s never seemed to act like he’s truly concerned with her best interests in mind. Just another individual using her for their own personal gain. 

Playing the Devil’s advocate: Does anyone here ever wonder if maybe he’s posting some of these pics/posts (obviously not the ones with incoherent rambling) to keep her relevant? They just have such a bizarre relationship


----------



## LittleStar88

I see why he takes a hands-off approach with her, given her history. But as her partner and best friend he doesn’t seem to be doing much to help her.

If my partner/spouse posted something like this (and the nudes), I would have a really hard time not getting involved. I don’t think I could be with someone who treated others this way.

He’s either really dim or a bit of an opportunist.


----------



## bag-mania

LittleStar88 said:


> He’s either really dim or a bit of an opportunist.


He can be both. I’ll add a third possibility, he’s in over his head. Living with Britney can’t be easy, no matter how much luxury and money he has because of the marriage. His dating relationship with her always involved him taking care of her to some degree, remember stories about him choosing her food and being her personal trainer? Maybe he thought he hit the jackpot marrying her but I don’t think anyone believes he’ll have the patience to stick around being her caregiver forever.


----------



## TC1

Word on the social sites is that Sam is the one who posts most of her IG content, not her


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> Word on the social sites is that Sam is the one who posts most of her IG content, not her


He takes the nudie photos for her but those barely coherent posts are 100% Britney. She’s been writing that same way since long before him.


----------



## TC1

bag-mania said:


> He takes the nudie photos for her but those barely coherent posts are 100% Britney. She’s been writing that same way since long before him.


I'm sure by now he's aware of her ramblings and could post similar if he wanted


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> I'm sure by now he's aware of her ramblings and could post similar if he wanted


Anything is possible but why would he? She’s his meal ticket and there is a prenup. It is far more believable that Britney is acting exactly the same way she has for years. People on social media are always making excuses for her behavior.


----------



## TC1

bag-mania said:


> Anything is possible but why would he? She’s his meal ticket and there is a prenup. It is far more believable that Britney is acting exactly the same way she has for years. People on social media are always making excuses for her behavior.


Just a thought. Perhaps she normally wouldn't post everything we see. He still wants her posting and in the public eye. Like you said, she's the meal ticket. Consistent posting (unhinged or not) keeps her (and in turn, him) relevant


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> Just a thought. Perhaps she normally wouldn't post everything we see. He still wants her posting and in the public eye. Like you said, she's the meal ticket. Consistent posting (unhinged or not) keeps her (and in turn, him) relevant


It seems like he has gotten where he is by mostly going along with whatever she wants. Keep in mind she is 12 or 13 years older than him and they met when he was only 22. If it was anyone else you might say she groomed him to be what she wanted. He signed on for the fun and fame-by-association and hopefully he genuinely loves her. Still, what he wanted in his early to mid-20s could be different from what he wants later in life. Either way someone is always going to have to take care of Britney and remind her to eat. Maybe he’s up for it.


----------



## uhpharm01

Britney Spears to Sell $12 Million Home She Bought Only Months Ago
					

Britney Spears wanted to start fresh in a brand-spankin' new home to celebrate her freedom from the conservatorship ... but turns out, the grass ain't always greener, and she's planning on unloading the pricey pad.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Jayne1

uhpharm01 said:


> Britney Spears to Sell $12 Million Home She Bought Only Months Ago
> 
> 
> Britney Spears wanted to start fresh in a brand-spankin' new home to celebrate her freedom from the conservatorship ... but turns out, the grass ain't always greener, and she's planning on unloading the pricey pad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I did say all her videos and what-not were in the old house.  I never thought she ever moved into the new one.


----------



## pixiejenna

All of the videos she’s posting are from her old house but who knows how old the videos are. Didn’t she have her wedding at the new house? Seems odd to sell it so quickly.


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> All of the videos she’s posting are from her old house but who knows how old the videos are. Didn’t she have her wedding at the new house? Seems odd to sell it so quickly.


No, apparently the wedding was also at the old house.


----------



## bag-mania

There was footage of moving vans outside of her old house a day or two after the wedding. It was reported that she was moving to the new house then but who knows?


----------

